# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Automaattinen metro

## Saaresi

Heh, päätin sitten avata tämän boardin.  8) 

Tässä topicissa voitte kertoa mitä mieltä olette tulevasta HKL:n hankkeesta. Eli mielipiteen ilmaisu, ja fiilikset tänne vaan.  :Wink: 

Vaikka hankkeesta ei olla vielä päätetty, on se kumminkin todennäköistä.  8)

Itse, jos olisin päättämässä, en automaattimetroa Suomeen ottaisi, vaikka turvatoimet olisivatkin aivan mahtavat ja luotettavat.

Vaikka kuljettajien palkat jäisivät maksamatta, niin asemille joudutaan todennäköisemmin palkkaamaan lisää vartioita, jottei ilkivaltaa syntyisi.

En tiedä, mikä mulla on automaattimetroa vastaan sinäänsä, ehkä se, että en pääsisi ajelemaan sellaisia, kun 21 vuotta tulee plakkariin  8)

----------


## kuukanko

Minä en pelkää automaattimetroa, itse asiassa näin harrastajana on mukavaa jos junissa etuikkunan taakse pääsee matkustajatkin (koska kuljettajan ei tarvitse siellä istua).

Olisi varsin positiivista, jos asemille saataisiin henkilökuntaa. Vilkkaammilla asemilla voitaisiin ottaa jopa käyttöön ulkomailta tuttu porttirahastus, jolloin myös pummilla matkustaminen vaikeutuisi.

----------


## melfstro

> Olisi varsin positiivista, jos asemille saataisiin henkilökuntaa. Vilkkaammilla asemilla voitaisiin ottaa jopa käyttöön ulkomailta tuttu porttirahastus, jolloin myös pummilla matkustaminen vaikeutuisi.


Portit vaan ehdottomasti käyttöön. Pummilla matkustamisen ohella saataisiin samalla kitkettyä muutakin häiriökäyttäytymistä metrosta, eikä henkilökuntaa loppujen lopuksi tarvittaisi paljoakaan nykyisiä vartijoita ja tarkastajia enempää. 
Onko kukaan muuten edes nähnyt Sörnäisiin rakennettuja tarkastusportteja ikinä käytettävän..?

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Niitä harvoja kertoja kun kuljen Sörnäisiin metrolla, en ole ikinä nähnyt porttien olevan käytössä.

----------


## Saaresi

> Niitä harvoja kertoja kun kuljen Sörnäisiin metrolla, en ole ikinä nähnyt porttien olevan käytössä.


Heh...Kerran siinä oli pari tarkastajaa, naureskelin siinä, kun jotkut ihmiset tarkastajat nähdessään kääntyivät ja lähtivät kiroillen pois. Minä ylpeänä leimasin matkakortin, ja menin laiturille.   :Wink:

----------


## petsku

Millä aikataululla automaattimetroa oltaisiin rakentamassa. Olisiko sellainen Helsingissä jo kenties vuonna 2010?

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt tähdätään vuoteen 2010. Toki kyseessä on iso projekti, joten vaikka toteutuspäätös saataisiin pikapuoliin, on matkassa vielä monta mutkaa jotka voivat viivästyttää aikataulua.

----------


## Saaresi

Jos tuo ajatus hyväksytään, kulkee täysin automaattinen metro Helsingissä aikaisintaan 2010..Osaisin kumminkin veikata, että se myöhästyy ainakin vuodella, koska ollaan Suomessa.

Mielenkiintoista on myös se, milloin Sompasaaren asemaa aletaan tehdä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Vanhentuneena ostettu metron asetinlaite on uusittava, mutta se ei edellytä kuljettajien poistamista metrosta. Uusi asetinlaite maksaa 15 miljoonaa, ja sen myötä on mahdollista automatisoida metro. Silloin on vain ostettava uudet rata- ja junalaitteet, hintaa tulee lisää 55 miljoonaa.

HKL:ssä sanotaan, että automaatti on kannattava hankinta, koska se lisää matkustajia. Mistään ei ole kokemusperäistä näyttöä tästä, enkä siihen uskokaan. Sen sijaan on kokemusta siitä, että matkustajat voivat pelätä kuljettajatonta metroa, mutta erityisesti siitä, että metron matkustusnopeus hidastuu. Ja kun se hidastuu, tarvitaan enemmän junia saman kapasiteetin (hlö tunnissa) hoitamiseksi. Ja olenkin arvioinut, että metron liikennöinti tulee silloin 5 % kalliimmaksi kuin nykyisellä nopeudella kuljettajien kanssa.

HKL:n ajatus lisämatkustajista perustuu ajatukseen siitä, että vain automaatti mahdollistaa nykyistä tiheämmän vuorovälin, ja se lisäisi matkustajia. Tässä on kaksikin virhettä. Vuoroväli riippuu suojastusväleistä eli kansanomaisesti opastinvalotolppien etäisyydestä, joiden pituus sallii nyt 3 min vuorovälin. Uusi asetinlaite sallii asentaa lisää opastintolppia ja siten lyhentää suojastusväliä, jotta vuoroväli saadaan lyhyemmäksi. On mahdollista ja myös käytännössä ajetaan 90 sek = 1,5 min vuoroväliä opastinvaloilla ja kuljettajien ohjaamana.

Vuoroväli tuskin lisää metron matkustajia, koska liityntäliikenteen vuoroväli ei kuitenkaan muutu. Eikä kansainvälinen kokemus tue vuorovälin merkitystä joukkoliikenteen suosiolle silloin, kun vuoroväli joka tapauksessa on muutaman minuutin luokkaa.

Matkustusnopeuden hidastuminen johtuu puolestaan siitä, että pysäkkiajat pitenevät 2-3-kertaisiksi nykyisestä 10-15 sekunnista. Automaattiovet eivät voi toimia yhtä nopeasti kuin kuljettajan ohjaamat ovet, näin on maailman automaattimetroissa. En kuitenkaan usko, että tämäkään vaikuttaa matkustajamääriin, sillä Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä ei ole vaihtoehtoa, ja 1,5 - 2,5 minuutin pidennys ennestään pitkässä liityntämatkassa ei käytännössä tunnu.

Niinpä olen sillä kannalla, että HKL:ssä pitäisi laskea, mitä maksaa suojastusvälien tihentäminen, jos tiheämmän vuorovälin mahdollisuus halutaan. Muuten kymmenille miljoonille on paljon parempaa käyttöä joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä kuin poistaa kuljettajat metrosta.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Matkustusnopeuden hidastuminen johtuu puolestaan siitä, että pysäkkiajat pitenevät 2-3-kertaisiksi nykyisestä 10-15 sekunnista. Automaattiovet eivät voi toimia yhtä nopeasti kuin kuljettajan ohjaamat ovet, näin on maailman automaattimetroissa.


Onko tästä esim. jossakin päin webbiä esimerkkejä? Minä en voi uskoa millään, että automaattisten ovien toiminta olisi 20 - 45 sekuntia kuljettajan ohjaamia ovia hitaampaa, enkä ole sellaista nähnyt niissä automaattimetroissa, joilla olen kulkenut. Automaattiset ovet ovat toimineet Helsingissäkin raitiovaunuissa nopeammin jo vuosikymmenten ajan.

----------


## Miska

> Vuoroväli tuskin lisää metron matkustajia, koska liityntäliikenteen vuoroväli ei kuitenkaan muutu. Eikä kansainvälinen kokemus tue vuorovälin merkitystä joukkoliikenteen suosiolle silloin, kun vuoroväli joka tapauksessa on muutaman minuutin luokkaa.


Minä taas väittäisin, että erityisesti kantakaupungissa vuorovälin tihentyminen lisäisi metron käyttöä. Nykyisillä vuoroväleillä metro ei houkuttele lyhyillä parin kolmen asemanvälin matkoilla, koska laiturille ja sieltä pois pääseminen vie aikaa ja lisäksi metroa todennäköisesti joutuu odottamaan useita minuutteja. Tiheämpi vuoroväli tarkoittaisi keskimääräisen odotusajan lyhenemistä merkittävästi. 

Eivät kaikki itähelsinkiläiset suinkaan käytä liityntäliikennettä. Kävelyetäisyydellä kaikista metroasemista asuu tuhansia ihmisiä. Tiheämpi vuoroväli tuo myös lisää vapautta liityntäbussien aikataulujen suunnitteluun. Nykyäänhän liityntäbussien pitäisi kulkea ruuhka-aikoina 4/8 (tai näiden kerrannaisten) minuutin välein ja muina 5/10 (tai näiden kerrannaisten) minuutin välein. Metron kulkiessa 2-3 min välein runko-osuudella ja haaroilla 4-6 min välein voitaisiin liityntäbussit aikatauluttaa nykyistä fiksummin. 

Toki liityntäliikenne olisi mahdollista nykysysteemilläkin saada toimivaksi ja jotain parannuksia onkin kai tulossa, kun konsultti on suuren rahatukon vastineeksi keksinyt mullistavan idean: liityntäbussien aikataulut tulisi synkronoida metron kanssa!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Minä en voi uskoa millään, että automaattisten ovien toiminta olisi 20 - 45 sekuntia kuljettajan ohjaamia ovia hitaampaa, enkä ole sellaista nähnyt niissä automaattimetroissa, joilla olen kulkenut. Automaattiset ovet ovat toimineet Helsingissäkin raitiovaunuissa nopeammin jo vuosikymmenten ajan.


Tässä on nyt kaksi eri asiaa.

Automaattiovet ovat toki hyvä asia, ja nopeuttavat liikennettä silloin kun niitä valvoo kuljettaja tai kuten Docklandsin automaattimetrossa junaemäntä tai kuten Singaporen automaattimetrossa, asemavalvoja.
Ihmisen on helppo valvoa toisten ihmisten toimintaa ja todeta, koska ovet voidaan panna kiinni ja juna lähettää liikkeelle. Tämä on asia, jonka ihminen voi hoitaa konetta paremmin.

Automaattimetron oviongelma syntyy siitä, että pelkästään automaatin valvomille oville on säädettävä pitkät varoajat, ennen kuin juna voidaan päästää liikkeelle. Lisäksi jos joku jää sulkeutuvan oven väliin, ovet avataan taas 10-15 sekunniksi. Tekoälyn, myös automaattimetron logiikan, on hankalaa mallintaa ihmisten toimintaa ja ennakoida sitä. Siksi homma täytyy hoitaa pitkillä varoajoilla.

(Tässä on taustalla isompi ongelma tekoälyn rajoitteista ja mahdollisuuksista jonka voi tiivistää siten, että nykyisen tekoälyn ja automaattien suurin ongelma on ihmisen käytöksen ennakoiminen ja siihen reagoiminen. Automaatti voi hoitaa kiihdyttämisen ja linjasuojastuksen yhtä hyvin tai paremmin kuin ihminen).

Olen itse nähnyt huhtikuun lopulla, miten Kööpenhaminan metron liikenne oli täysin sekaisin ovien kanssa tapahtuneista ongelmista. Ovien sulkeutumisajat oli yritetty säätää lyhyiksi liikenteen nopeuttamiseksi, mutta koska linja oli ylikuormitettu, ihmisiä jäi ovien väliin vähän väliä. Sen vuoksi vaunut jäivät aikataulusta ja koko järjestelmä puuroutui.
Junaemännät joutuivat simputtamaan ihmisiä ulos vaunuista. Myös aivan normaaleista syistä viivästyvät ihmiset (esimerkiksi nainen jolla oli pyörä mukana) jäivät metroon jumiin. Kööpenhaminan metro on muutenkin surkea esimerkki siitä, miten joukkoliikennettä EI pidä suunnitella. Ongelma ei ole siinä, että järjestelmä on metro tai automaattinen, vaan jatkuvassa ylimielisessä suhtautumisessa käyttäjiin. Voin kertoa tästä laajemmin toiste.

Lyonin MAGGALY-automaattimetrossa ongelma on hoidettu 45 sekunnin ovien aukioloajalla sekä sillä, että matkustajia on koulutettu odottamaan seuraavaa junaa. (Tämän kertoi automaattimetron suunnitelleen SEMALY:n insinööri Henri Brezinski Helsingissä seminaarissa 26.5).

Helsingin metrossa ei mitenkään voida pitää kiinni nykyisistä noin 15 sekunnin pysäkkiajoista, jos metro automatisoidaan.

On sitten toinen asia, miten paljon pysäkkiaikoja joudutaan pidentämään. 

Kööpenhaminassa automaattimetron ongelmiin vaikuttaa myös järjestelmän raju alimitoitus. Vaunujen koko ja kapasiteeti on pienempi kuin useilla pikaraitioteillä ja asemat mitättömän pieniä. Se ruuhkauttaa koko järjestelmää. 

Helsingissä yhtä vakaviin ongelmiin voidaan joutua, jos esimerkiksi toinen metrolinja tai Länsimetro alimitoitetaan.

----------


## juhanahi

> Minä en voi uskoa millään, että automaattisten ovien toiminta olisi 20 - 45 sekuntia kuljettajan ohjaamia ovia hitaampaa, enkä ole sellaista nähnyt niissä automaattimetroissa, joilla olen kulkenut. Automaattiset ovet ovat toimineet Helsingissäkin raitiovaunuissa nopeammin jo vuosikymmenten ajan.


Menee hieman off-topiciksi, mutta raitiovaunujen automaattiset ovethan ovat kuitenkin kuljettajan hallinnassa ja monesti kuljettajat ovien sulkeutumista nopeuttavatkin. 

Mitä tulee varsinaiseen aiheeseen, niin itse kyllä säilyttäisin kuljettajat metroissa. Turvallisuus, tai ainakin sen tunne, on parempi kuljettajan ajamassa metrossa.

Helsingin metro kulkee paljon maan päällä ja tämä on mielestäni yksi selkeä riskitekijä automaattiselle metrolle; mitenköhän olisi käynyt automaattimetron kanssa esimerkiksi viime maanantaisessa tapauksessa, jossa mies jäi metron alle Myllypuron ja Kontulan *välisellä* osuudella? Kuljettajaton metro olisi mitä todennäköisimmin körötellyt tapahtumapaikan yli ja jatkanut matkaa normaalisti..? Entäpä jos raiteelle on heitetty jotain sinne kuulumatonta? Nyt kuljettaja näkee sen ja voi hyvinkin saada metron pysähtymään ennen estettä (matkanopeudesta 80 km/h pysähtyminen vie 100 m tai vähän päälle). Automaattimetron kanssa ei saavuteta, paitsi ehkä tunnelissa ja asemilla, samaa turvallisuustasoa em. riskien osalta. 

Toisaalta varsinkin tunnelissa tulisi omat riskinsä esim. vikaantumisen tai vaikka tulipalon sattuessa. Nyt metrossa on aina mukana koulutettu kuljettaja joka paitsi luo turvallisuuden tunnetta, myös voi heti toimia oikein mahdollisessä hätätilanteessa asemien välillä. Tämän merkitys korostuu varsinkin tunneliosuudella. Vaikka automaattimetrossa olisikin asemilla henkilökuntaa, joka voisi tarvittaessa siirtyä linjalle jämähtäneeseen metroon, olisin kyllä itsekin mieluummin mukana tunneliin jämähtäneessä metrossa kuljettajan kanssa kuin ilman.

Tässä tuli vain muutama poikkeustapaustilanne, jotka puoltavat metrossa olevaa kuljettajaa. Lisäksi tuntuu jotenkin oudolta, että onko automaattinen metro todella halvempi, kuin kuljettajan ajama, turvalaitteiltaan uusittu metro? 

Muistan lukeneeni joskus, että jossain lehdessä olisi sanottu nykyisen tyylisen metron ehdottoman minimivuorovälin olevan 2,5 minuuttia. Se toki olisi jo melko altis häiriöille yhden vuoron viivästyessä. Mutta (kesän poikkeusliikenne poislukien) nykyinen vuoroväli on ollut 4 minuuttia. Eikö siis nykyisellään voitaisi siirtyä vaikka kolmen minuutin vuoroväleihin? Tällöin myös Vuosaaren ja Mellunmäen haarojen vuoroväli laskisi kahdeksasta minuutista kuuteen, joka on jo kuitenkin merkittävästi parempi vuoroväli sielläkin.

Asetinlaite nyt pitäänee jokatapauksessa uusia. Mutta onko alle kolmen minuutin vuoroväli oikeasti niin tärkeä, että sen takia täytyisi investoida automaattimetroon..?

----------


## tkp

> Automaattiset ovet ovat toimineet Helsingissäkin raitiovaunuissa nopeammin jo vuosikymmenten ajan.


Monissa busseissa käytetään myös automaattiovia, esim. vanhemmissa Helb:in autoissa (vm. 85-88 ) oli oviautomatiikka enkä muista että niissä olisi ollut suurempia ongelmia. Samaten Mersun omissa korimalleissa on automaattiovia. Ongelmahan metrossa on nimenomaan nämä viime hetken ovien väliin juoksijat, jotka luottavat siihen että ovet aukeavat uudelleen. Tätäkin ongelmaa voidaan pienentää säätämällä ovet niin että ne eivät aukea uudelleen kokonaan turvareunan havaitessa esteen välissä, vaan pysähtyvät siihen kohtaa missä este on ja pienen viiveen jälkeen sulkeutuvat uudelleen. Jos nyt en ihan väärin ole nähnyt niin M200-sarjan metroissa näin tapahtuukin.

----------


## melfstro

> Ongelmahan metrossa on nimenomaan nämä viime hetken ovien väliin juoksijat, jotka luottavat siihen että ovet aukeavat uudelleen.


Toki automaattimetrossa pitäisi asemalaitureillakin olla ovet (kuten Köpiksen tunneliasemilla), jotka voisivat sulkeutua jo hieman ennen  junan ovia.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Entäpä jos raiteelle on heitetty jotain sinne kuulumatonta? Nyt kuljettaja näkee sen ja voi hyvinkin saada metron pysähtymään ennen estettä (matkanopeudesta 80 km/h pysähtyminen vie 100 m tai vähän päälle). Automaattimetron kanssa ei saavuteta, paitsi ehkä tunnelissa ja asemilla, samaa turvallisuustasoa em. riskien osalta.


Automaattisen metrojunan rata vaatii jatkuvaa valvontaa, joilla ehkäistään radalla olevista vieraista esineistä johtuvat riskitilanteet. Ongelmiahan ei ole jos metro kulkee koko ajan tunnelissa, suljetussa ympäristössä ja asemienkin kohdalla rata on suljettu laituriovien avulla. Helsingissä on kuitenkin ulkoradalla ilman mitään suojaa ja laitoriovetkin saattavat olla käyttökelvottomia Helsingin metrossa (kaksi eri junamallia, ovet eri kohdilla -> laituriovet leveät ja raskaat, samalla myös hitaammat).

Rataa voidaan valvoa kuitenkin koneellisesti esimerkiksi valokennojen tai tutkien avulla. Kööpenhaminan metrossa käytetään valokennoja, mutta se ei tekniikkana soveltune Suomeen.  Valokennot havaitsevat muovipussit ja lumen, joten pienikin vieras esine pysäyttäisi metrojunan tai v'hintään hidastaisi liikennettä.

Tutka sen sijaan on immuuni muovipussien ja lumen kaltaisille kevyille, vaaraa aiheuttamattomille esineille ja se varmaankin tulisi kyseeseen Helsingin automaattisessa metrossa. Koneellisesti suoritettava radan valvonta lisää sitä paitsi turvallisuutta, sillä radalla oleva vieras esine havaitaan mahdollisesti huomattavasti aikaisemmin kuin mitä metrojunan kuljettajat ihmissilmä havaitsisi. Juna saataisiin pysähtymään parhaassa tapauksessa hyvissä ajoin ennen estettä, turvallisemmin.

----------


## zF

> Ongelmahan metrossa on nimenomaan nämä viime hetken ovien väliin juoksijat, jotka luottavat siihen että ovet aukeavat uudelleen.


Taitavat nuo sulkeutuvien ovien väliin kirmailevat olla ihan kaikkien liikennevälineiden riesana.Rohkeimmat (=Tyhmimmät) tekevät sen vieläpä ajoneuvon jo lähdettyä liikkeelle.Jos ei enää itse mahdu kulkemaan raosta,niin työnnetään se käsi sinne-jotta ehkä saisi edes juosta sen muutaman kymmenen metriä kulkimen rinnalla...  :Wink:  .
Sinänsä järkevät ovien turvareunat ja -laitteet ovat "kärsineet inflaatiota" HKL:n oikein "mainostettua" niitä.Niitä siis väärinkäytetään.
Etenkin ratikoissa törmää liian usein "kohteliaisiin" kanssamatkustajiin.Jäädessään itse vaunun kyydistä pois,jäävät he pitelemään ovia auki jossain periferiassa juoksevalle MattiMyöhäselle.Mitenkähän puolentoista minuutin välein kulkeva automaattimetro selviäisi tällaisesta...  :Question:

----------


## kuukanko

> Automaattimetron oviongelma syntyy siitä, että pelkästään automaatin valvomille oville on säädettävä pitkät varoajat, ennen kuin juna voidaan päästää liikkeelle.


Olen nähnyt joukkoliikenteessä hyvin toimivia automaattiovia, joissa ihmiset eivät valvo toimintaa mitenkään. Varmasti jokainen on myös huomannut esim. hisseissä, että ovien automaattinen sulkeutuminen on muutaman sekunnin hitaampaa kuin mitä se olisi ihmisen valvomana, mutta ei sen hitaampaa.

Automaattiovien ongelmat sulkeutuvien ovien väliin menijöistä ja ylikuormitustilanteissa ovat tuttuja myös ihmisten ohjaamissa ovissa. Esim. Helsingin lähijunissa ruuhka-aikaan Pasilassa voi olla yli minuutin kestäviä pysähdyksiä. Ovien väliin juoksijoita voi hoitaa jo mainituilla laituriovilla, mutta pahojen kapasiteettiongelmien ilmaantuessa asemat on pakko miehittää - oli junassa sitten kuljettajaa tai ei. Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että raidejärjestelmiä rakennettaessa niitä ei pidä alimitoittaa.

----------


## late-

> kuten Docklandsin automaattimetrossa junaemäntä


Tietääkseni Docklandsissa valvontaa on ovien osalta vähennetty. Junissa on edelleen mukana ihminen, mutta ovet kuitataan käsin vain osalla asemista. Syynä on mainittujen asemien alimitoittaminen, josta aiheutuu turvallisuusriskejä. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa Tower Gateway.

DLR:ää muuten käyttää tällä hetkellä vuosittain melko tarkkaan yhtä monta matkustajaa kuin Helsingin metroa. Hintaero on aika selvästi Helsingin metron puolella. Muutenkin monet kansainvälisesti menestyneinä pidetyt järjestelmät kuljettavat usein yllättävän vähän matkustajia. Odotukset ovat alempana.

----------


## PSi

> -- itse asiassa näin harrastajana on mukavaa jos junissa etuikkunan taakse pääsee matkustajatkin (koska kuljettajan ei tarvitse siellä istua)--


Miksi etuikkunoista ei voisi nytkin nähdä eteenpäin? Näkeehän bussistakin vaikka siellä on kuljettaja edessä

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistan lukeneeni joskus, että jossain lehdessä olisi sanottu nykyisen tyylisen metron ehdottoman minimivuorovälin olevan 2,5 minuuttia. Se toki olisi jo melko altis häiriöille yhden vuoron viivästyessä. Mutta (kesän poikkeusliikenne poislukien) nykyinen vuoroväli on ollut 4 minuuttia. Eikö siis nykyisellään voitaisi siirtyä vaikka kolmen minuutin vuoroväleihin? Tällöin myös Vuosaaren ja Mellunmäen haarojen vuoroväli laskisi kahdeksasta minuutista kuuteen, joka on jo kuitenkin merkittävästi parempi vuoroväli sielläkin.
> 
> Asetinlaite nyt pitäänee jokatapauksessa uusia. Mutta onko alle kolmen minuutin vuoroväli oikeasti niin tärkeä, että sen takia täytyisi investoida automaattimetroon..?


Taisin vastata tähän jo aiemmassa viestissäni, mutta kerrataan:

Esim. Pariisissa ajetaan 90 sek = 1,5 min vuoroväliä (mm. linja 1) kuljettajaohjauksessa ja valo-opastimiin perustuen. Automaattia ei tähän tarvita, on puhtaasti helsinkiläinen keksintö väittää toista.

Minimivuorovälin määrää junien suurin sallittu nopeus ja suurin mahdollinen hidastuvuus. Ei siis se, ajaako junia automaatti vai ihminen. Tämä on aivan yksinkertaista: Junat eivät koskaan saa päästä toisiaan lähemmäksi kuin mikä etäisyys vaaditaan junan pysäyttämiseksi sen hetkisestä nopeudesta. Tässä ei automaatti auta. Ja tämä etäisyys on käytännössä 1,5 minuuttia, kun maksiminopeus on 60 km/h - kuten Pariisissa linjalla 1.

Otetaan vielä toinen käytännöllinen selitys: Junahan seisoo normaalisti vain asemalla. Niinpä asemalaiturin päässä on yksi opastin ja edeltävä on tämän tarvittavan pysähtymismatkan päässä laiturin alkupäästä. Sallitulla nopeudella tuleva juna alkaa hidastaa (kuljettajan tai automaatin toimesta) tämän edeltävän opastimen kohdalla, kun se näyttää, että seuraava eli laiturin alkupään opastin on punaisella. Juna pysähtyy siten juuri ennen laiturin alkua, kun se ei saa ohittaa punaista. Heti kun seisova juna lähtee, laiturin alkupään opastin vaihtuu vihreälle, ja seuraava juna ajaa laiturille.

Vaikka edeltävä juna lähtisi aikaisemminkin, se ei juuri viivästytä seuraavaa junaa. Sillä jos laiturin alkupään opastin on jo vihreällä, junahan on joka tapauksessa pysähtymässä asemalle, eikä hidastus ole ollut tuhraa.

Näin se toimii. Ja aivan samalla tavalla automaatilla kuin kuljettajankin kanssa.

Kuljettajan inhimillisen virheen mahdollisuuden vuoksikaan ei tarvita automaattia, vaan JKV (junan kulunvalvonta). Baliisi antaa tiedon junalle, että kuljettajan piti alkaa hidastaa sen edeltävän opastimen kohdalla. Jos kuljettaja ei sitä tee, sen tekee JKV. Näin toimii JKV jo nyt.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Tämä on aivan yksinkertaista: Junat eivät koskaan saa päästä toisiaan lähemmäksi kuin mikä etäisyys vaaditaan junan pyäsyttämiseksi sen hetkisestä nopeudesta. Tässä ei automaatti auta. Ja tämä etäisyys on käytännössä 1,5 minuuttia, kun maksiminopeus on 60 km/h


Kyllä ja ei. Etäisyys on 1,5 minuuttia, kun nopeus on 60km/h. Maksiminopeudella on asiaan yhteys vain ihmisen ajaessa. Kuten varmasti tiedät CTCB:ssä (communication based train control) junien nopeus ja sijainti on jatkuvasti tunnettu ja etäisyys on aina määrätty sen hetkisen nopeuden mukaan.

Jos esimerkiksi linjalla syntyy viivästys ja osaa junista ei ehditä pysäyttää asemille, pysähtynyttä junaa seuraavat junat voivat CTCB:ssä ajaa hyvin lähelle pysähdyspaikkaa koska jokaisen nopeus on loppuvaiheessa alhainen. Sen sijaan perinteisessä linjasuojastuksessa pitää säilyttää aina tiettyä yliajovaraa. Jatkuvalla valvonnalla tosin voidaan pienentää tätä yliajovaraa merkittävästi, mutta silloin tarvitaan melkoinen kasa opastimia.

Laajamittaisessa automatisoinnissa on toki oikein tehtynä muitakin etuja. Esimerkiksi mainittu junien pysäyttäminen asemille toteutuu välittömästi, kun vikaantunut juna havaitaan. Järjestelmä siis pyrkii tasoittamaan junien välejä automaattisesti ilman erillisten pyyntöjen välittämistä kuljettajille. Informaatiojärjestelmiä voidaan myös heti päivittää.

Helsingin tapauksessa poikkeusreittejä on rajallisesti, mutta täydellisen junan hajoamisen tai onnettomuuden tapauksessa oikein tehty automaatti ohjaa liikenteen välittömästi kiertotielle toista raidetta pitkin ja alkaa harventaa vuoroväliä (siirtää junia seisomaan), jotta raiteet eivät ruuhkaudu. Samalla tavalla automaatin kanssa on myös mahdollista ottaa lennossa lisää junia käyttöön, jos syntyy yllättävä ruuhka syystä tai toisesta. 




> Kuljettajan inhimillisen virheen mahdollisuuden vuoksikaan ei tarvita automaattia, vaan JKV (junan kulunvalvonta). Baliisi antaa tiedon junalle, että kuljettajan piti alkaa hidastaa sen edeltävän opastimen kohdalla. Jos kuljettaja ei sitä tee, sen tekee JKV. Näin toimii JKV jo nyt.


Tuolla tavalla ei voida ajaa aivan laiturin alkupäähän koska junan nopeus esiopasteen ja pääopasteen välissä on tuntematon. Tarvitaan jatkuva kulunvalvonta, jotta voidaan varmistua riittävän alhaisesta nopeudesta.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tuolla tavalla ei voida ajaa aivan laiturin alkupäähän koska junan nopeus esiopasteen ja pääopasteen välissä on tuntematon. Tarvitaan jatkuva kulunvalvonta, jotta voidaan varmistua riittävän alhaisesta nopeudesta.


Jatkuvasta ei toki olisi haittaa, paitsi että se lienee kalliimpi... Mutta miten niin junan nopeus on esiopasteen ja pääopasteen välillä tuntematon? Kyllähän JKV laskee miten nopeuden pitää hidastua, jotta ehditään pysähtymään..? Jos ei hidastu, niin huomauttaa asiasta ja jos ei vieläkään hidastu tarpeeksi, niin jarruttaa itse... Metro-JKV voitaisiin ja pitäisikin toki säätää eri tavalla, kun metrolle riittävät lyhyemmätkin jarrutusmatkat. Ja toki voitaisiin välillekkin laittaa baliiseita, jotta saadaan tarvittaessa päivitettyä tietoa. 

Toki jatkuva kulunvalvonta olisi parempi, mutta tällöinhän oikeastaan kuljettajan tarve vähenee, ja siksi heitä kai pois halutaankin, jos nyt ajatellaan pelkästään junan mekaaniseen ajamiseen opastimien mukaan liittyviä asioita. Jos mukaan otetaan ovet ja poikkeustilanteet, niin niihinhän ei jatkuva JKV vaikuta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä ja ei. Etäisyys on 1,5 minuuttia, kun nopeus on 60km/h. Maksiminopeudella on asiaan yhteys vain ihmisen ajaessa. Kuten varmasti tiedät CTCB:ssä (communication based train control) junien nopeus ja sijainti on jatkuvasti tunnettu ja etäisyys on aina määrätty sen hetkisen nopeuden mukaan.


Ei sittenkään näin, ihmisestä tämä ei ole kiinni. Pysähtymismatka ja -aika ovat kiinni nimenomaan maksiminopeudesta. Jos maksiminopeus kasvaa, lyhin mahdollinen vuoroväli kasvaa myös, koska jarrutusmatka kasvaa. Ja radan kapasiteetti laskee. Aivan sama pätee tieliikenteessäkin, jossa maksimikapasiteetti saavutetaan käytännössä 50 - 60 km/h nopeudella.

CTCB vain vastaa samaa kuin näköhavaintoon perustuva ajaminen. Mutta kun ongelma on tunneli, jossa ei ole näköhavaintoa muulloin kuin suoralla radalla, ja silloinkin etäisyyden hahmotus on vaikeata. Silloin näköhavainto on korvattavissa CTCB:llä.

Kun Pariisissa muistaakseni 1950-luvulla haluttiin lyhentää vuoroväliä kapasiteetin lisäämiseksi (ei junien lyhentämiseksi kuten Helsingissä), ei ollut olemassa CTCB:tä, joten asia oli ratkaistava yksinkertaisella tekniikalla.

Selitys sille, miksi ilman CTCB:tä tultiin ja tullaan toimeen on, että todellisuudessa ei ole mitään syytä sille, että metrolinjaa pitäisi voida liikennöidä millä hyvänsä nopeudella. Metrolinja ei ole mikään lelu, vaan kuljetusväline, jonka tulee olla mahdollisimman tehokas. Optimitilanne lasketaan (kiihtyvyydet, hidastuvuudet ja käytettävä maksiminopeus), ja rata tehdään sen mukaan, koska muuta ei tarvita.

Huomaa, että mikään ei estä ajamasta harvempaa vuoroväliä. Mutta maksiminopeus on käytännössä ehdoton, koska sen rajoittaa suojastusvälin pituus. CTCB antaa eduksi vain sen, että harvennettaessa vuoroväliä maksiminopeutta voidaan nostaa.

En anna juurikaan arvoa sille, että CTCB:n avulla on hieman helpompi selvittää häiriötilanteita. Siksi siitä ei kannattaa maksaa 40 - 50 miljoonaa euroa. Metrot ja erityisesti Helsingin metro ovat erittäin luotettavia. Montako kertaa on ollut häiriö, jossa CTCB olisi avuksi? Kun esim. salama taannoin iski virtakiskoon ja pysäytti koko systeemin, automaatista ei olisi ollut mitään apua. Ei myöskään silloin, kun kuljettaja hätäjarrutti ihmisen ollessa raiteella Herttoniemen asemalla, ja toisen junan moottorit menivät pimeiksi - olin itse kyydissä.

Opastinohjatussa liikenteessä on siksi toiseksi sama käytäntö kuin CTCB:n ajaessa junat lähekkäin. Junaohjaus voi antaa luvan ohittaa punainen, ja ajo on sallittu rajoitetulla nopeudella. Nopeus on niin alhainen, että juna on pysäytettävissä näkyvyyden puitteissa, myös tunnelissa. Ongelmatilanteessa metrojunia ei kuitenkaan ajeta tunneleihin, vaan junat pysäytetään seuraavaksi edessä olevalle asemalle. Ei ole tarvetta saada useita junia peräkkäin asemien väliselle tunneliosuudelle.

Sen perusteella, mitä olen omin silmin nähnyt, ongelmia aiheuttaa automaatio itse. Miksi hankkia systeemi, joka selviää itse aiheuttamistaan ongelmista. Ihmisen ohjaamassa junassa on pelivaraa mm. pysäkkiajoissa, ja siitä saadaan absoluuttisesti nopeampi - koska automaatti ei kuitenkaan automatisoi matkustajia. Siksi Mikko Laaksonen jo aiemmin kirjoitti junaohjaajista ja -emännistä. He hoitavat sen, mihin automaatti ei pysty.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta miten niin junan nopeus on esiopasteen ja pääopasteen välillä tuntematon? Kyllähän JKV laskee miten nopeuden pitää hidastua, jotta ehditään pysähtymään..? Jos ei hidastu, niin huomauttaa asiasta ja jos ei vieläkään hidastu tarpeeksi, niin jarruttaa itse... Metro-JKV voitaisiin ja pitäisikin toki säätää eri tavalla, kun metrolle riittävät lyhyemmätkin jarrutusmatkat. Ja toki voitaisiin välillekkin laittaa baliiseita, jotta saadaan tarvittaessa päivitettyä tietoa.


Esiopastimet ovat olleet arkipäivää jo vuosikymmenet. Niiden idea on juuri tiedottaa kuljettajalle, että seuraava opastin on punaisella, joten alat hiljentää, jotta saat junasi pysähtymään ennen seis-opastetta.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Esiopastimet ovat olleet arkipäivää jo vuosikymmenet. Niiden idea on juuri tiedottaa kuljettajalle, että seuraava opastin on punaisella, joten alat hiljentää, jotta saat junasi pysähtymään ennen seis-opastetta.


Kyllä. Ja JKV valvoo tätä hiljentämistä.

----------


## JE

Automatisointihan ylipäätään on missään vaihtoehto lähinnä statussymbolisyistä. Automaattimetro on niin "kehittynyt", että sillä sietää kehuskella. On todella hullunkurista, että vaikkapa Sveitsin Lausanne (Turun kokoa) rakentelee automaattimetroa, kun kolmen miljoonan asukkaan Berliinikin selviää ilman. Lontoon Docklandsin kevyt automaattimetro ei ilmeisesti sekään ole täysin onnistunut ratkaisu. Helsingissä kaupungilla on tosin aiemminkin ollut taipumusta mammuttitautiin etenkin metroasiassa, joten kehitys on väistämätön.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lontoon Docklandsin kevyt automaattimetro ei ilmeisesti sekään ole täysin onnistunut ratkaisu.


Sen automaatti toimii hyvin, koska sitä hoitavat junaemännät. He vahtivat, koska matkustajat ovat päässeet sisään ja painavat sitten START-nappulaa, ja juna ajaa siis automaattisesti seuraavalle pysäkille. Mutta huom: junassa ei ole kuljettajaa, vaan junaemäntä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lyonissa on automaattimetro, jossa rataa valvotaan laserilla tai vastaavilla. Jos jokin esine joutuu säteeseen, juna pysähtyy. Jos automaatti tulisi Helsinkiin, täällä tehtäsiin vastaava systeemi. Tämä sen vuoksi, että 100 ja 200 -sarjojen ovet ovat eri kohdissa ja oviseinä siten hankala ratkaisu.


Tästä samasta asiasta keskustellaan myös Hesarin keskustelupalstalla. Siellä erään kirjoittajan mukaan automatisointi olisi muutenkin niin kallista että ei sillä kuljettajan palkoissa säästetä. Onko väitteessä perää? Jos opastinjärjestelmä joudutaan joka tapauksessa uusimaan, niin automatisoinnin hinnaksi pitää laskea vain se mitä se maksaisi opastinjärjestelmän uusimisen *lisäksi*. Onko tarkempia tietoja kustannuksista?

t. Rainer

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Viesti on siirretty 1.11.2005 metrossa tapahtunutta onnettomuutta käsittelevästä viestiketjusta

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko tarkempia tietoja kustannuksista?


Lukemalla tämän viestiketjun alkupäätä löytää niitä tietoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> Onko tarkempia tietoja kustannuksista?
> 
> 
> Lukemalla tämän viestiketjun alkupäätä löytää niitä tietoja.


Tarkemin sanottuna 30.6.2005.

Perusasian voin kerrata tässä:
Asetinlaitteen uusiminen 15 Me,
automatisointi 55 Me.

Kannattavuuden epäilyväitteessä on perää. Vaikka kuljettajakustannukset poistuisivat, tilalle tulee valvontahenkilökuntaa (juna- tai laituriemäntiä, turvamiehiä, kameravalvonnan "kuvaruudun tuijottajia") ja niiden kustannuksia. Lisäksi liikennöinnin hidastuminen nostaa kalustokustannuksia.

Antero

----------


## Hape

Kun kuljettajat jätetään metrojunista pois, niin toimisiko liikenne kokonaan automaatisesti? Eikö ihan liikenneturvallisuutta ajatellen pitäisi joka asemalla olla joku joka katsoo että onko matkustaja viime hetkellä juoksemassa junaan, y.m. s.

----------


## JE

Minusta tuntuu että asia on vielä melko varhaisella suunnittelun asteella. Muodossa tai toisessa liikennettä valvottaisiin varmuudella, se nyt ainakin on ihan selvää. Näinhän on myös muualla automaattimetrojen tapauksessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Esitetyissä suunnitelmissa ovia ei erikseen valvota, vaan ne toimivat kuten hissien ovet. Jos joku on välissä, ovi aukeaa uudelleen, odottaa aikansa (Köpiksessä noin 10 s., joka on nykyään metron tavallinen pysäkkiaika) ja yrittää sulkeutua sitten uudelleen.

Metrolla - kuten koko Helsingin liikenteellä yleensäkin - on jo nyt valvomo. Metron valvontatoiminta tulisi automaatissa tehostumaan. Asemilla päivystävää henkilökuntaa tultaisiin myös lisäämään. Valvontatehtäviin tarvittava uuden henkilöstön määrä ei kuitenkaan ole yhtä suuri kuin nykyinen kuljettajien määrä.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> Miksi [metron] etuikkunoista ei voisi nytkin nähdä eteenpäin?


Heijastusten vuoksi. Matkustamon valaistus tai oikeastaan koko matkustamo heijastuu tuulilasista kuskin silmiin tunnelissa ja ulkonakin pimeällä ajettaessa. Tähystämistä radalle eivät helpota ajovalot jotka näyttävät vain 25-30m.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kuukanko

Metron kulunvalvonnan uusimisen hankesuunnitelma on tulossa ensi viikolla kaupunginhallituksen käsittelyyn:
http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/khs...ki06.htm#RI012

Metron vuorovälin puolittamisesta ehdotetaan aika rankkoja säästöjä pintaliikenteelle, 5 ratikkavuoroa ja 13 bussivuoroa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metron kulunvalvonnan uusimisen hankesuunnitelma on tulossa ensi viikolla kaupunginhallituksen käsittelyyn:
> http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/khs...ki06.htm#RI012
> 
> Metron vuorovälin puolittamisesta ehdotetaan aika rankkoja säästöjä pintaliikenteelle, 5 ratikkavuoroa ja 13 bussivuoroa.


Tämä on käsittämätöntä kaupungissa, jolla ei ole varaa hoitaa vanhuksiaan, palkata sairaanhoitajia, pitää yllä päiväkoteja ja terveyskeskuksia jne.

Lisäksi päätösesitys perustuu virheellisiin väittämiin siitä, että automatisointi säästäisi jotain tai lisäisi metron matkustajamäärää, saati vähentäisi matkustajia jostain muualta. Ehkä joukkoliikenteestä yleensä, sillä siirrytään käyttämään omaa autoa, jossa on kuljettaja.

Aiemminkin olen jo todennut:

Vuorovälin lyhentäminen on mahdollista ilman automaattia. On valhe väittää, että automaatti tarvitaan siihen. Pariisissa on jo vuosikymmenet ajettu 1,5 min. vuoroväliä kuljettajaohjauksessa.

Vuorovälin lyhentäminen ei lisää matkanopeutta ja lyhennä matka-aikaa sen vuoksi.

Automaatti ei lisää matkanopeutta, vaan laskee sitä ja siten lisää matka-aikaa. Syynä on, että pysäkkiaikaa on automaattiovien vuoksi pidennettävä. Huippunopeutta ei kuitenkaan voi nostaa, koska jo nyt ajetaan huippunopeutta.

Väitteet aikasäästöistä automaatin ansiosta ovat perättömiä, koska matka-aika ei lyhene. Matka-aika tulee päin vastoin pitenemään, ja liikenne-ennusteet ennustavat silloin matkamäärän vähenemistä nykyisestä.

Mutta meillähän tehdään näitä päätöksiä muutenkin aina asiaperustein!

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Ensi viikolla automatisointi on esillä kaupunginvaltuustossa. Esityslistan  liitteenä löytyy varsin tuhti raporttipaketti automatisoinnista ja sen vaikutuksista. Sieltä selviää mm. lakkautettavaksi suunnittellut pintaliikennevuorot (1 kpl jommalta kummalta kolmoselta, 2 kpl kutoselta, 2 kpl molemmilta seiskoilta yhteensä, 1 kpl 16, 3 kpl 55, 3 kpl 65A, 2 kpl 66A, 1 kpl 54, 1 kpl 58, 1 kpl 59, 1 kpl 550).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ensi viikolla automatisointi on esillä kaupunginvaltuustossa. Esityslistan  liitteenä löytyy varsin tuhti raporttipaketti automatisoinnista ja sen vaikutuksista. Sieltä selviää mm. lakkautettavaksi suunnittellut pintaliikennevuorot (1 kpl jommalta kummalta kolmoselta, 2 kpl kutoselta, 2 kpl molemmilta seiskoilta yhteensä, 1 kpl 16, 3 kpl 55, 3 kpl 65A, 2 kpl 66A, 1 kpl 54, 1 kpl 58, 1 kpl 59, 1 kpl 550).


Varsin hurjaa meininkiä niin hirvittävän kannattavan investoinnin kanssa. Mutta tässähän toistuu metrolle tuttu menneisyys: sille saadaan matkustajia, kun poistetaan vaihtoehtoiset yhteydet. Tosin en oikein ymmärrä, miten metro on vaihtoehto lueteltujen linjojen matkustajille, vaikka osan matkaa mennäänkin samalla suunnalla kaupunkia.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Lakkautuslista on aivan käsittämätön. Useimpien ko. linjojen ainoa yhteinen palvelualue metron kanssa on Rautatieasema - Hakaniemi - Sörnäinen, joka tuskin millekään linjoista on pääpalvelualue. Toki tietysti moni nykyisin valitsee tälläkin välillä pintakulkumuodon. Yritetäänkö ihmiset pakottaa ajamaan ensin metrolla ja sitten vaihtamaan pintakulkumuotoon?

550 - Jokerin vähentäminen metron automatisoinnin perusteella on aivan käsittämätöntä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tiedoksenne kaikille foorumin lukijoille: Olen lähettänyt alla olevan viestin kaikille Helsingin kaupunginvaltuutetuille.
----
Hyvät kaupunginvaltuuston jäsenet

Valtuuston esityslistan viimeisenä asiana tänään keskiviikkona käsitellään kh:n ehdotusta uusia metron kulunvalvonta automaattiseksi 70 miljoonan euron hinnalla. Ehdotuksen perusteluna sanotaan automaattimetron olevan taloudellisesti kannattava.

Vanhentunut kulunvalvonta on uusittava, mutta HKL:n omat laskelmat osoittavat, että automatisointi tässä vaiheessa on tappiollista. Jos metron laajentamisessa automatisointi on kannattavaa, investoinneista voidaan päättää laajennusten yhteydessä. Silloin kulut eivät ehkä tule yksin Helsingin maksettaviksi.

Esityslistan liitteenä olevan "Metron kulunvalvontatekniikan uusiminen" -pääraportin mukaan automatisoinnin vaikutukset metroliikenteen talouteen ovat -0,7 miljoonaa (tappiota) vuodessa (taulukko sivulla 17). Tämä sisältää jo oletuksen lipputulojen kasvusta 0,6 miljoonalla. Jos kasvu ei toteudu, vuotuinen tappio on 1,3 miljoonaa euroa. Automatisointi ei siten ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa, koska kokonaisuutena se lisää metron kustannuksia.

Metron automatisoinnin edellytys onkin, että sen kustannusten kattamiseksi vähennetään muuta joukkoliikennettä.

Bussi- ja raitioliikennettä ei kuitenkaan voi vähentää siten, että vähennykset olisi korvattavissa metromatkoilla, koska pelkästään metron kanssa päällekkäisiä bussi- ja raitiolinjoja ei ole. Kaikki vähennykset heikentävät siten joukkoliikenteen palvelua muualla kuin metrolinjan vaikutusalueella.

Valmistelusta unohtuneita asioita

Automatisoinnin perusteluissa on sivuutettu automaattimetroista saatu kansainvälinen käytännön kokemus. Valmistelussa ei siten ole mainittu seuraavia asioita:

- Automaatti hidastaa metromatkaa (automaattiovien vuoksi pysäkkiaika kasvaa 15-30 sekuntia)

- Automatisointi ei lisää matkustajia (automaatti sinänsä ei lisää matkustajia, mutta voi pelottaa ja vähentää metron käyttöä)

- Vuorovälin lyhentäminen ei edellytä automaattia (Pariisissa on ajettu jo vuosikymmenet 1,5 min vuoroväliä kuljettajilla)

- Tunneleiden valaistuksen ja evakuointilaiturin kulut puuttuvat

Vuorovälin lyhentäminen on turhaa

Ajatus automatisoinnista lähtee siitä, että metron vuoroväliä pitäisi lyhentää. Metron vuoroväli on jo nyt lyhyempi kuin muussa joukkoliikenteessä. Liityntäliikenteen käyttäjille metron vuoroväli on liityntäbussin vuoroväli, joka ei lyhene.

Nykyinen 4 minuutin vuoroväli on niin lyhyt, ettei sen lyhentämisellä ole merkitystä palvelutasoon. Siksi on epärealistista odottaa, että vuorovälin lyhentämisellä voitaisiin lisätä matkustajamäärää. Ja automatisoinnin aiheuttama matka-ajan piteneminen kumoaa teoreettisen odotusajan lyhenemisen.

Eikä vuorovälin lyhentäminen ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa.

Siis:
Vanhentunut kulunvalvonta on uusittava, mutta enempään ei tässä vaiheessa kannata rahaa käyttää. Jos metron laajentamisessa automatisointi on kannattavaa, investoinneista voidaan päättää vasta sitten, jolloin kulut eivät ehkä tule yksin Helsingin maksettaviksi.

Terveisin
Antero Alku, DI

PS: Jos kaupungilla on 55 miljoonaa euroa rahaa joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen, sille on varmasti tuottavampiakin käyttökohteita kuin metron vuorovälin lyhentäminen. Sillä voi rakentaa esimerkiksi 10-15 km uutta raitiotietä, joukkoliikennesillan Katajanokalta Kruunuvuorenrantaan tai kaksi Kampin bussiterminaalia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikä vuorovälin lyhentäminen ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa.
> 
> Siis:
> Vanhentunut kulunvalvonta on uusittava, mutta enempään ei tässä vaiheessa kannata rahaa käyttää. Jos metron laajentamisessa automatisointi on kannattavaa, investoinneista voidaan päättää vasta sitten, jolloin kulut eivät ehkä tule yksin Helsingin maksettaviksi.


Ihan hyvät perustelut sinänsä. Ainoastaan väite että "automatisointi voi pelottaa ja vähentää metronkäyttöä" on tässä yhteydessä turha. 

Olen itse aiemmin ollut lievästi automatisoinnin kannalla mutta nyt en osaa sanoa tarkkaan. Mielestäni asiaa pitäisi selvittää perusteellisemmin. Onko asialla edes niin kiire? Minun mielestäni pitäisi tutkia se mahdollisuus että metro automatisoitaisiin vasta joskus myöhemmin, vaikka nyt päädyttäisiin sellaiseen perinteiseen turvalaitejärjestelmään joka vaatii kuljettajan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo oli erinomainen viesti kaupunginvaltuutetuille! Toivotaan, että siellä järki voittaa ja rahantuhlaus loppuu.

Luulen, että automaattimetro ei pelota matkustajia sieltä pois, koska eihän heillä ole vaihtoehtoja. Siis joko matkustaa tai sitten pelkää ja matkustaa kuitenkin.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto on tänään päättänyt metron automatisoinnista. Valtuutettu Hakasen tekemä palautusesitys raukesi kannattamattomana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto on tänään päättänyt metron automatisoinnista. Valtuutettu Hakasen tekemä palautusesitys raukesi kannattamattomana.


Hyvin menee joukkoliikenteellä Helsingissä.

Seuraava joukkoliikenteen edistämishanke on epäilemättä keskustatunneli. Joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso paranee, koska käyttäjät vähenevät, istumapaikkoja on enemmän ja autot eivät Kaivokadulla enää ruuhkauta joukkoliikennettä. Lisäksi se parantaa autoilua Helsingissä, mikä onkin metron automatisoinnin jälkeen entistä tarpeellisempaa. 

Keskustatunnelin rahoituskin järjestyy mukavasti, kun keino keksittiin automaattimetron kohdalla. Supistetaan joukkoliikennettä, jota ei enää tarvita niin paljon kuin nyt. Keskustatunneli maksaa mitättömät 350 miljoonaa, kun joukkoliikenne maksaa kymmenessä vuodessa 2000 miljoonaa. Ei tarvita kuin vaivainen 18 %:n supistus joukkoliikenteessä, niin keskustatunneli on maksettu.

Jos tämä tuntuu vielä kovalta, niin verrataan sitten joukkoliikenteen kuluihin 30 vuoden ajalta. Niitä ei tarvitse supistaa kuin 4 %. Eikös se ole normaali joukkoliikenteen supistamisen tahti Helsingin metropolissa?

Voin arvata, että joukkoliikennemyönteiset puolueet ovat kirkuen tämän hankkeen takana. Valtuusto tulee jälleen tekemään lähes yksimielisen päätöksen keskustatunnelista, joka on taloudellisestikin mielettömän kannattava. Säästäähän se autoilijoiden aikaa varmasti enemmän kuin mikään metrohanke, koska mikään metrohanke ei lisää autoilua niin paljon kuin keskustatunnelin henkilöautometro.

Antero

PS: Mitenkäs paljon se säästääkään autoilijoiden aikaa? 50.000 autoa vuorokaudessa, 1,2 matkustajaa jokaisessa, säästö 10 minuuttia per matkustaja. Ja ajan hinta on 8,32 euroa/tunti (LVM:n määräämä arvo). Hip heijaa, 30 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Onhan tässä automatisointipäätöksessä se lohduttava seikka että se toteutetaan vasta 5 vuoden päästä, ja tekniikka mahdollisesti ehtii kehittyä tai tulla halvemmaksi siihen mennessä. Jos metroa päätetään pidentää tai rakentaa uusia linjoja ennen sitä, niin tiedetään etukäteen että millainen turvalaitetekniikka niihin tulee, eikä tule sitten yllätyksellisiä jälkiasennuskustannuksia. 




> Voin arvata, että joukkoliikennemyönteiset puolueet ovat kirkuen tämän hankkeen takana. Valtuusto tulee jälleen tekemään lähes yksimielisen päätöksen keskustatunnelista, joka on taloudellisestikin mielettömän kannattava. Säästäähän se autoilijoiden aikaa varmasti enemmän kuin mikään metrohanke, koska mikään metrohanke ei lisää autoilua niin paljon kuin keskustatunnelin henkilöautometro.


Onkohan näin? En ole kuullut että esim. vihreät olisivat niin innokkaasti keskustatunnelin takana. Itse en lähtisi rakentamaan keskustatunnelia ennenkuin länsimetron tai vastaavien länsiraiteiden ensimmäinen vaihe on valmis, ja saatu kokemusta, vähentääkö se läpiajoliikennettä autoilla kaupungin läpi ja kehäykkösellä, vai ei. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Onhan tässä automatisointipäätöksessä se lohduttava seikka että se toteutetaan vasta 5 vuoden päästä, ja tekniikka mahdollisesti ehtii kehittyä tai tulla halvemmaksi siihen mennessä.


Siis automatisointi valmistuu 5 vuoden päästä. Tarjoukset automatisoinnista on jo jätetty ja toimittaja yritetään saada valittua jo ennen juhannusta. Valittava tekniikka ja hinta lyödään lukkoon siinä vaiheessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valtuutettu Hakasen tekemä palautusesitys raukesi kannattamattomana.


Hakasen pitämä asiallinen ja asiantunteva puhe aiheesta löytyy mm. hänen omalta nettisivultaan.
http://www.skp.fi/hakanen/valtuustos...=170506KVA.txt

Antero

----------


## Eira

Helsinkiin on tulos simmonen metro misä ei olk kuski ollenka. Tyättömäks jäävät maanalasen kuskit on tarkotus uurelleensijotta kyypareiks Turku seurusteluravintola Uuteen Apteekkim misä muutenkin parveile virkaheittoi undergroundimiähi.

Radio Sadan "Uutissi Turust" (ei virallissi, mut torellissi) 18.5.2006.

----------


## juhanahi

> Hakasen pitämä asiallinen ja asiantunteva puhe aiheesta löytyy mm. hänen omalta nettisivultaan.
> http://www.skp.fi/hakanen/valtuustos...=170506KVA.txt


Tuossa muuten hyvässä kirjoituksessa hieman ihmetytti se, että alussa sanottiin näin: "Samalla pidämme tärkeänä sitä, että ratkaisuja tehtäessä kuullaan myös matkustajien ja työntekijöiden mielipiteitä", ja kuitenkin puollettiin puoliautomaattista järjestelmää, jota työntekijät eivät kannata. Enkä ihmettele; kuka haluaisi pysyä metrojunankuljettajana jos ajaminen jää pois ja jäljelle jää vain kahden napin painaminen kahden minuutin välein..?

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n webbisivuilla toimittaja Huhtanen käsittelee automaattimetroa blogissaan. Ulla Rantakokon kommentti tässä linkissä http://blogit.hs.fi/helsinki/?p=152 kertoo karua kieltään Kööpenhaminan automaattimetron todellisuudesta. Rantakokko kertoo asuneensa Köpiksessä vuoden ja käyttäneensä metroa päivittäin.

----------


## aki

Tämänpäivän helsingin uutisissa oli pitkä mielipidekirjoitus koskien automaattimetroa otsikolla "Helsinki ajaa täysautomaattimetrolla kohti täysturvattomuutta"  Artikkeli kokonaisuudessaan kuuluu näin: 




> Kööpenhaminan automaattimetrojärjestelmä toki toimii kun matkustajat tuntevat vastuunsa. Eivätkä siis ole samanlaisia kuin helsingissä päivittäin törmäilevät matkustajat, jotka pitävät asemilla väkisin metrovaunujen ovia auki, niin että koko suku ja kaimatkin pääsevät samaan junaan. Se, että kaikki junassa jo olevat sekä seuraavilla asemilla tätä junaa odottavat myöhästyvät, ei merkitse näille itsekkäille yksilöille yhtään mitään.
> Muistattehan kai miten takavuosina kävi, kun helsingin metro yritti ajaa nykyistä tiheämpää ruuhka-aikataulua? junat myöhästelivät enemmän tai vähemmän. Metroliikenne oli nykivää ja junat pysähtelivät asemien välillekin, kun edellinen juna vielä vaihtoi matkustajia asemalla.
> Nykyinen neljän minuutin vuoroväli runko-osuudella Ruoholahti-Itäkeskus on kaiketi minimi, joka pystytään pitämään riittävän hyvin ja nimenomaan sen takia että junaa ajaa ihminen.
> Näin matkustajat voivat luottaa metroon kuin kelloon. Tähän lähestulkoon ehdottomaan täsmällisyyteenhän perustuu helsingin metron suosio. Eikä suinkaan siihen, että metro ei ole vähentänyt yksityisautoilua. Suorat rinnakkaiset bussilinjat N-yöbussilinjoja lukuun ottamatta lakkautettiin ja itäväylän bussikaistat voitiin antaa alati kasvavan yksityisautoilun käyttöön. Helsinkiläistä joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa pahimmillaan?
> Jos syöttöbussit liikennöivät noin kahdenkymmenen minuutin välein, luulisi metron viiden(ja "latvoilla" kymmenen) minuutin vuorovälin olevan riittävän tiheä ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella.
> Mitenköhän paljon muuten helsinkiläinen virkamieskunta manipuloi veronmaksajia ja mediaa syöttämällä näille väärää tietoa? Kööpenhaminan metroasemista ainoastaan tunneliasemilla on lasiseinät ja -ovet laiturinreunoilla, jotteivät ihmiset voi pudota radalle. Tätä vastoin maan pinnalla sekä silloilla olevilla asemilla ei ole näitä turvaseiniä. Joten kuka tahansa voi pahuuttaan sekoittaa metroliikenteen heittämällä avolaiturilta vieraita esineitä radalle. Niin Helsingissä kuin Kööpenhaminassakin.
> Entä uudelleen koulutettavat metronkuljettajamme? jos he ovat ovat edelleen HKL:n palkkalistoilla ja virka-asuissa samalla kun painivat hörhöjen ja muiden liputtomien kanssa asemalaitureilla, on henkilöstökustannus edelleen olemassa. Vaikka siis itse metrojunien liikennöinnin kulueristä saataisiin poistetuiksi sekä kuljettajat että heidän henkilökustannuksensa.
> Nykyisissä ihmisten ajamissa metrojunissa on automaattiajoon verrattuna yksi oleellinen etu: niissä on ammattitaitoinen elävä kuljettaja. Hänhän ei voi juuri estää väkivallantekoja junan vaunuissa, mutta hän voi koska tahansa hälyttää apua. Kone ei tämmöistä osaa tehdä.
> Jos imagosyistä Helsinki haluaa automaattimetron, joudutaan kaikille tunneliosuuksille niiden koko pituudelta (2X4 km) rakentamaan sivulaituri eli hätäpoistumistie matkustajille. Näinhän on jouduttu tekemään Kööpenhaminassakin metron tunneliosuuksilla. Helsingissä työ olisi näin "jälkiasennuksena" varsin vaativa sekä teknisesti että rahallisesti.
> ...

----------


## vristo

Puoliautomaatti ja laituriovet olisivat olleet hyvä ratkaisu Helsinkiin. Näin esim. metrojunan pysäytyspaikka asemalla saataisiin aina samaksi. Saa niitä laituriovia muuten pinta-asemillekin. Alla olevassa linkissä Hongkongin MTR:n uusimman osuuden (Disneyland Resort Line) Sunny Bay-asema, jossa on pinta-asemille soveltuvat "laituriportit". Kuvissa näkyy myös millaisia tulevien metron "maksuporttien" kuuluisi olla.

http://www.gakei.com/drl/sun.htm

----------


## juhanahi

> Saa niit&#228; laituriovia muuten pinta-asemillekin.


Muistakaamme sekin, ett&#228; M100- ja M200-sarjojen ovet eiv&#228;t ole samoilla kohdilla kesken&#228;&#228;n.

----------


## vristo

> Muistakaamme sekin, että M100- ja M200-sarjojen ovet eivät ole samoilla kohdilla keskenään.


 Paljonko niissä on heittoa?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

En usko, että automaattiset ovet soveltuu Helsingin metroon. Nykyäänhän ovien välissä on lähes joka matkalla ainakin yksi ihminen. Minulla on usein tapana huomauttaa ihmisille, etteivät he ole ainoita matkustajia vaan kaikki kärsivät viivytyksistä. Valistus ei kuitenkaan varmaan tehoa.

Toinen mielenkiintoinen ilmiö on se, että ihmiset eivät päästä pois jääviä ulos, koska pelkäävät ilmeisesti jäävänsä laiturille. Tästä on valistettu aikoinaan tehokkaasti, mutta havaintojeni mukaan keski-ikäiset naiset ja nuoret miehet tekevät tätä nykyään eniten.

Veikkaan, että automaattiset ovet houkuttelevat ihmisiä häiritsemään enemmän metroliikennettä. Kuskeilla on harvoin tapana puuttua ovien väliin jäämistä. Muutaman kerran korvia vihlova töötti(?) on soinut ja kuski saattanut joskus kuuluttaa, mutta junan perälle taas on vaika nähdä, jos ihmisiä kävelee laiturilla.

----------


## vristo

Pari esimerkki&#228; (videoklippej&#228 :Wink:  t&#228;&#228;lt&#228;p&#228;in maailmaa, kuinka puoliautomaatti ja laituriovet toimivat.

Shanghai
Shenzhen

Lis&#228;n&#228; VAL-tyyppinen t&#228;ysautomaattinen ja kumipy&#246;r&#228;inen metro Italiasta:
Turin

----------


## Compact

> Lisänä VAL-tyyppinen täysautomaattinen ja kumipyöräinen metro Italiasta:
> Turin


Tämä TURIN taitaa sijaita lähellä MAILANDia?

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Pari esimerkki&#228; (videoklippej&#228 t&#228;&#228;lt&#228;p&#228;in maailmaa, kuinka puoliautomaatti ja laituriovet toimivat.


Kahden noin puolen metrin p&#228;&#228;ss&#228; toisistaan olevan oven pit&#228;misen auki luulisi olevan oleellisesti hankalampaa, joten tuo saattaisi toimia t&#228;&#228;ll&#228;kin, jos vain eri kohdissa olevien ovien ongelman saisi ratkaistua. Saattaisi se matalammalla aidalla toteutettu j&#228;rjestelm&#228;kin toimia, sill&#228; siin&#228; ovien paikalla ei lienee niin suurta merkityst&#228; ja se varmaankin tulisi huomattavasti em. halvemmaksi.

----------


## vristo

Saas muuten n&#228;hd&#228; poistetaanko automaation my&#246;t&#228; nykyisist&#228; metrojunista ohjaamot kokonaan ja tilalle lis&#228;&#228; matkustajapaikkoja? Singaporen automaattimetroissa (varmaan muuallakin) on esteet&#246;n n&#228;kym&#228; my&#246;s eteen ja taakse. Lukitun luukun alla ovat hallintalaitteet, joita mahdollisessa poikkeustapauksessa k&#228;ytett&#228;isiin.

----------


## Markku K

> Saas muuten nähdä poistetaanko automaation myötä nykyisistä metrojunista ohjaamot kokonaan ja tilalle lisää matkustajapaikkoja?


Valistunut arvaukuseni on, että ohjaamot jäävät tuohon asuunsa. Tavaraa saattaa tulla M100-ohjaamoon automaatiolaitteiden myötä lisää. M200 ohjaamon purku ei tule kysymykseen järkevänä muutostyönä. "Väliseinä" toimii nimittäin samalla sähkölaitteiden asennusalustana.

----------


## vristo

Pieni kevennys vakavaan aiheeseen.
Sinne ohjaamoonhan voisi laittaa sellaisen kyborgin n&#228;koisen hahmon vaikkapa hehkuvine silmineen "ajamaan" metrojunaa. Siit&#228; saisikin hauskan teemailun: Darth Vader, C3PO (R2D2 on liian p&#228;tk&#228 :Wink: , Cyloni, Terminaattori, RoboCop, I-Robot, King Kong ja Lordi (ai mutta seh&#228;n olikin ihminen) muut sellaiset olisivat Helsingin metron kuljettajina. Tulisivat turistitkin kaukaa katsomaan sellaisia ajureita.

No niin, palataan asiaan taas.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jospa sitten minäkin sanon sanasen tästä automaattimetrosta.

Ikävintä on taas se tapa, millä päätös automatisoinnista on tehty. Ilmeistä, että automatisointi tulee ainakin lyhyellä tähtäimellä kalliimmaksi kuin nykyinen systeemi, mutta kun tätä ei haluta tunnustaa, niin seurauksena on todennäköisesti muun joukkoliikenteen rahoituksen väheneminen. Jos reilusti todettaisiin, että automatisoinnin mahdolliset edut ovat jossain muualla, kuin toiminnan muuttumisessa kustannustehokkaammaksi, niin silloin myös rahoitus hankkeelle voitaisiin hakea muualta. Kun tiedettäisiin, että automatisointi lisää kuluja, niin siitä päätettäessä olisi voitu myös lisätä joukkoliikenteen rahoitusta.

Automaattisen metron edut liittyvät nähdäkseni tulevaisuuteen. Olettaen, että yhteiskunnallinen kehitys jatkuu nykyiseen tapaan, niin ihmiset siirtyvät yhä suuremmassa määrin yksillöllisempiin ja enemmän osaamista vaativiin töihin, jolloin kuljettajaksi haluavia löytyy yhä vähemmän. HKL saattaa joutua vähentämään liikennettään ei rahapulan takia, vaan yksinkertaisesti siksi, että työntekijöitä ei ole tarpeeksi. Monille sairaaloille Suomessa tämä on jo todellisuutta. Yleensäkin työväestä tulee pulaa vanhusten määrän lisääntymisen myötä. Voi siis hyvinkin olla, että automatisointi on viisas sijoitus tulevaisuuteen. Tosin tässä esitetystä näkökulmasta asialla ei ole mitään kiirettä. Kestänee kymmeniä vuosia, ennen kuin ongelma alkaa olla vakava. Samalla perusteella raideliikennettä ylipäätään pitäisi lisätä, koska se busseihin verrattuna tarvitsee vähemmän väkeä ja sitä on helpompi automatisoida.

Ehdotettu on puoliautomaattia. Mitenkä olisi sellainen puoliautomaatti, missä kuljettajaa ei olisi junassa, mutta asemilla olisi sanotaan vaikka asemapäällikkö, joka avaisi ja sulkisi asemalle tulleen metrojunan ovet ja lähettäisi junat matkaan. Hänellä olisi myös mahdollisuus ottaa junat kauko-ohjaukseen. Asemalta käsin luulisi olevan itse asiassa helpompaa katsoa, ovatko kaikki kyydissä ja onko mitään hämminkiä. Myöskin asemat taitavat olla junia levottomampia. Hiljaisimmilla asemilla ei tarvitsisi olla asemapäällikköä, vaan homma toimisi automaatin varassa. Voisi myös ajatella, että pinnalla junaa ajaisivat kuljettajat ja maan alla automaatti.

----------


## ultrix

Tuo asemapäällikkö-idea kuulostaa ainakin minusta ihan toimivalta ratkaisulta, suorittajat vain jokaiselle tunneliasemalle, ja tunnelin ulkopuolella tärkeimmille asemille (esim. Kalasatama, Herttoniemi, Itäkeskus, Mellunmäki ja Vuosaari) tarkistamaan, että kaikki on kunnossa, ja juna voidaan lähettää seuraavalle asemalle. Eli hieman käänteisesti valtion rataverkkoon verrattuna, jossa suurin osa asemista on jo kaukon piirissä, mutta kuljettajat pitämässä junan kulussa.

Asemapäällikkö toimisi samalla myös turvallisuuspäällikkönä, joka voisi tarpeen tullen hälyttää vartijat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saas muuten nähdä poistetaanko automaation myötä nykyisistä metrojunista ohjaamot kokonaan ja tilalle lisää matkustajapaikkoja? Singaporen automaattimetroissa (varmaan muuallakin) on esteetön näkymä myös eteen ja taakse. Lukitun luukun alla ovat hallintalaitteet, joita mahdollisessa poikkeustapauksessa käytettäisiin.


Ei poisteta. Matkustajakapasiteetti ei ole ongelma meillä, vaan HKL suunnittelee jopa uusien metroasemien rakentamista lyhyemmiksi, koska suuria junia ei tarvita. En tiedä yhtää metroa, jossa olisi radan kapasiteettia vähennetty jälkikäteen. Sen sijaan tiedän, että asemia on pidennetty.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jospa sitten minäkin sanon sanasen tästä automaattimetrosta.


Olet viestissäsi aivan oikeassa.

On täysin tarpeetonta käyttää rahaa hankintoihin, joista saattaa olla hyötyä joskus tulevaisuudessa, ja ilman niitä pärjätään nyt. On hyvin todennäköistä, että tuollaiset hankinnat ehtivät nykyisen kulunvalvonnan tapaan vanhentua ennen kuin uusia ratoja tehdään ja niistä saadaan oletettuja hyötyjä.

Lisäksi on hyvä muistaa, että hyödyt perustuvat ajatukseen nykyistä lyhyemmistä junista ja tiheämmistä vuoroväleistä. Jos tätä varten hankitaan automaatti, joka hidastaa pitkän pysäkkiajan vuoksi kiertoaikaa, automaatista ei ehkä ole mitään taloudellista hyötyä tulevaisuudessakaan.

Juuri tästä syystä automaattimetrot ovat ihmisen ohjauksessa Lontoossa ja Singaporessa. Lontoossa on junaemännät, jotka ovat matkustamossa seisten matkaavia kuljettajia. Singaporessa asemilla on junanlähettäjät.

Automaattimetrossa tarvitaan ihmisiä ohjaamaan, koska vielä ei ole keksitty, miten matkustajat automatisoidaan.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> Jos automatisointi todellakin toteutetaan, Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kurjistumiskierre vain jatkuu.


Onko jostain pääteltävissä, että automatisointia ei toteutettaisi? 
Minusta toteutus näyttää ihan päivän selvältä, koska valtuusto on niin päättänyt ja virkamiesjoukko työskentelee asian eteen.
Tämä ei nyt sitten tarkoita että kannattaisin automaattimetroa Helsingin_oloissa_, ja että se meillä toimisi matkustajien kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko jostain pääteltävissä, että automatisointia ei toteutettaisi?


Nyt tehty päätös ei ole hankintapäätös, vaan budjettipäätös. Valtuusto päätti aikanaan varata rahaa johdinautojenkin hankintaan, mutta johdinautoja ei koskaan hankittu, ainoastaan dieselbusseja.

Arvelen, että valtuustolle tulee vielä eteen se, että on päätettävä konkreettisesti joukkoliikenteen supistuksista, jotta voidaan antaa tilauslupa. Siinä vaiheessa puoluekuri voi olla kovilla, kun ollaan tosipaikan edessä.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Helsingin itäinen sähköjunarata eli nk. metro on aivan liian raskas/iso infrastruktuuriltaan ja kalustoineen päivineen rakennettavaksi automaattiseksi ja kuljettajattomaksi systeemiksi.

Automaattiratojen vaunut ovat maailmalla lähinnä "hissin" kokoluokkaa, eivätkä suinkaan mitään sähkörautatien massakuljetusvälineitä.

Missäpäin olisikaan meitä lähinnä sijaitseva Helsingin itäsähköradan kokoluokkainen automaattirata? Että voisi käydä tutustumassa...

Seuraavaksi varmaankin pöhköt rupeavat suunnittelemaan nykyisen metrosysteemin kumipyöräistämistä?

----------


## vristo

> Miss&#228;p&#228;in olisikaan meit&#228; l&#228;hinn&#228; sijaitseva Helsingin it&#228;s&#228;hk&#246;radan kokoluokkainen automaattirata? Ett&#228; voisi k&#228;yd&#228; tutustumassa...


Singapore olisi yksi kohde. Uusi North East Line on 20km pitk&#228; ja t&#228;ysin automatiosoitu (junissa ei ole henkil&#246;kuntaa lainkaan), mutta se on tosin t&#228;ysin tunnelissa. Junat ovat kuusivaunuisia runkoja, kattovirroituksella, joten mit&#228;&#228;n "hissej&#228;" ne eiv&#228;t ole. Systeemiin kuuluu viel&#228; kaksi automaattista sy&#246;tt&#246;rataa, jotka ovat n&#228;it&#228; pikkumetroja (junan koko on yksi vaunu). My&#246;s uusin rakenteilla oleva Circle Line (vuonna 2009: 33km/29 asemaa) tulee toimimaan samalla periaatteella. 

Helsingin uudet metrohaarat pit&#228;&#228; automatisoinnin my&#246;t&#228; rakentaan my&#246;s t&#228;ysin tunneleihin, jotta maanp&#228;&#228;llisten osuuksien haitat ja riskit saadaan minimoitua. My&#246;s tulevat kalustohankinnat on mielest&#228;ni oltava hieman kevytrakenteisempia ja sanoisinko ketter&#228;mpi&#228; sek&#228; notkeampia, jotta kaarteet, nousut ja laskut voidaan rakentaa jyrkemmiksi.

Itse olen t&#228;ss&#228;kin suhteessa v&#228;h&#228;n vastarannankiiski tai sanoisinko optimisti. Luotan kovasti siihen, ett&#228; automaattimetro toimii my&#246;s Helsingiss&#228;. En min&#228; n&#228;e juurikaan ongelmia siin&#228;, ett&#228; laitureilla toimii silloin t&#228;m&#228; mainittu "asemap&#228;&#228;llikk&#246;", laiturivalvoja, joka vahtii, ett&#228; homma toimii. Samalla h&#228;n voi toimia asiakaspalveluteht&#228;viss&#228;. Itse n&#228;kisin tuon homman hyvinkin motivoivana ja haasteellisena. Voisinpa jopa hakea sellaiseen toimeen. Olen n&#228;hnyt, kuinka hyvin se toimii t&#228;&#228;ll&#228; Aasiassa, niin miksei my&#246;s Helsingiss&#228;. K&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;nottovaiheessa on varmasti joitan ongelmia, mutta niinh&#228;n on kaikissa asioissa. Ei niit&#228; kannata pel&#228;t&#228;, vaan ottaa opiksi.

----------


## Compact

> Singapore olisi yksi kohde.


Niinpä. Mutta olisiko mahdollisesti jossain lähempänä, esimerkiksi vaikkapa "Euroopassa"? Sinne maahan olisi helpompi poiketa  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse olen tässäkin suhteessa vähän vastarannankiiski tai sanoisinko optimisti. Luotan kovasti siihen, että automaattimetro toimii myös Helsingissä. En minä näe juurikaan ongelmia siinä, että laitureilla toimii silloin tämä mainittu "asemapäällikkö", laiturivalvoja, joka vahtii, että homma toimii.


Sattuuko joku tietämään millainen automatiikka oli Helsingin metron M1-sarjan koejunissa 1970-luvulla. Mikä oli varsinainen syy että automatiikkaa ei otettu käyttöön kun kaupallinen metroliikenne alkoi? Jos olisi otettu käyttöön, niin kuinka hyvin arvioitte että se olisi toiminut, olisiko sattunut paljon vaarailanteita tai liikennekatkoksia teknisten häiriöiden vuoksi? Olisiko esiintynyt enemmän häiriköintiä ja tappeluja metrossa jos junat olisivat kulkeneet alusta alkaen automaattiohjauksella? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Mikä oli varsinainen syy että automatiikkaa ei otettu käyttöön kun kaupallinen metroliikenne alkoi? Jos olisi otettu käyttöön, niin kuinka hyvin arvioitte että se olisi toiminut, olisiko sattunut paljon vaaratilanteita tai liikennekatkoksia teknisten häiriöiden vuoksi?


Ainakin oli niin, että automaatilla ajettaessa junaa ei saatu pysähtymään täsmällisesti pysähdyskohtaansa. Automaattijunia olivat rungot M1+M2, M3+M4 ja M5+M6. Automaattiajon harjoitteluasema oli Suomen ensimmäinen metroasema eli puulaituri-Siilitie.

----------


## Antero Alku

Singaporen "automaattimetro" on todella raskas, lienee maailman suurikapasiteettisin systeemi. Junien kapasiteetti on 1900 matkustajaa ja vuoroväli 2 minuuttia, siis 72.000 matkustajaa tunnissa suuntaansa.

Lainausmerkit siksi, että singaporen Nort-East line ei ole puhdas automaatti, vaan laitureilla on junanlähettäjät. Käytännössä se on sama asia kuin kuljettajat, sillä 2 min vuorovälillä tuolla tarvitaan arvioni mukaan 30 junaa. Asemia on 17, jokaisella on oltava 2 junanlähettäjää, eli tässä automaattimetrossa on 34 kuljettajaa (junanlähettäjää). Siis enemmän kuin jos kuljettajat olisivat junissa! Ilman näitä kuljettajia 2 min vuoroväliä ja sunniteltua linjanopeutta ei pystyttäisi noudattamaan.

Tässä muuten lista maailman automaattimetroista linkistä http://mic-ro.com/metro/driverless.html

Ankara (inaugurated 1997) 
Copenhagen (2002) 
Detroit (1987, downtown people mover, LIM technology) 
Jacksonville (1989, downtown people mover, monorail) 
Kobe (1981, Port Liner and Rokko Liner, rubber-tyred) 
Kuala Lumpur (1996, LRT) 
Las Vegas (1995, monorail) 
Lille (1983, VAL) 
London (1987, Docklands Light Rail) 
Lyon (1991, line D/Maggaly, rubber-tyred, no PSDs) 
Miami (1986, downtown people mover, rubber-tyred) 
Osaka (1981, Nanko Port Town Line, rubber-tyred) 
Paris (1998, line 14, rubber-tyred) 
Rennes (2002, VAL) 
Singapore (2003, North-East line and 3 rubber-tyred LRT lines) 
Taipei (1996, Muzha line, VAL) 
Tokyo (1995, Yurikamome Waterfront line, rubber-tyred) 
Toulouse (1993, VAL) 
Turin (2006, VAL) 
Vancouver (1986, Skytrain, LIM technology, currently the world's longest automated system) 
Yokohama (1989, Kanazawa Seaside LRT line, rubber-tyred)

Additional driverless lines currently under construction:

Lausanne (2007, M2 extension, rubber-tyred)
London (Jubilee line)
Nuremberg (from 2006, line U3, no PSDs)
Seoul (Yong-In line, LIM technology).

LIM = lineaarimoottoriratkaisu, eli rata ja vaunu yhdessä muodostavat sähkömoottorin, pyörivää moottoria ei ole.
VAL = kumipyöräinen ranskalainen kevytmetro
PSD = Platform Side Doors, eli parilla linjalla ei ole laitureiden sivuovia. Tämä maininta pitäisi olla myös Köpiksen kohdalla, sillä avoradalla ei ole laitureiden sivuovia. Köpiksestä löytyy oma sivuni www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/kopenhagen.htm

Listasta nähdään se mitä Compact kirjoitti. Automaattimetrot ovat enimmäkseen kevytmetroja. Itse tunnistan tuosta listasta Pariisin, Singaporen ja Tokion "oikeikeiksi" metroiksi. VALit ovat kevytmetroja, samoin Docklands ja Kööpenhamina, joissa junat eivät ole ratikoita suurempia.

Lontoon Jubilee ja Nürnbergin U3 ovat myös täysikokoisia metroja, mutta eivät totta. Jubilee ei myöskään tule tietoni mukaan olemaan kuljettajaton, vaan kyse on vanhan linjan kulunvalvonnasta, joka on muutettu jatkuvaksi. Junissa on kuitenkin kuljettajat, kuten on ollut tähänkin asti.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Tuosta listasta ainakaan Detroit ja Miami eivät ole metroja. Ne ovat pieniä ilmaradalla kulkevia vaunuja, jotka kulkevat ydinkeskustan alueella eräänlaisena palvelulinjana. Niitä ei käytetä työmatkoihin tai vastaaviin, vaan ydinkeskustassa muutaman sadan metrin siirtymiseen. Pysäkkiväli on hyvin tiheä ja olemattomista matkustajista huolimatta pysäkkiajat ovat pitkiä, liian pitkiä. Detroitissa matka maksaa 25 senttiä, Miamissa ei mitään mutta siltikään kummassakaan ei juuri ole matkustajia. Vaunujen koko on "hissi-luokkaa" ja istumapaikkoja on pari hassua. Niiden rakentaminen on ollut huippukallista, ja ainakin Miamissa asiasta nousi suuri skandaali. Kutsuvat sitä Ghost trainiksi...

----------


## vristo

Noita automatic people movereita on tosiaankin esimerkiksi maailman lentokenttien eri alueiden liikenteess&#228; jo paljon. Itse olen matkustanut sellaisilla ainakin Hongkongissa ja Singaporessa. Lis&#228;ksi ainakin Singaporessa on samanlaisia systeemeit&#228; my&#246;s normaalin julkisen liikenteen yhteydess&#228;, "minimetroina", kuten aiemmin totesin. Toki Singaporen kyky investoida tuollaisiin ratkaisuihin on aivan eri kokoluokkaa, kuin esim. YTV-alueen kaupunkien.

Min&#228; n&#228;en ainakin muutaman eron kuljettajallisen tai automaattisen, mutta laiturivalvojalliseen metrosysteemin, v&#228;lill&#228;. Kuljettajien ty&#246;aikalait s&#228;&#228;telev&#228;t metrojunien liikkumisia. Kun kuljettaja on on junassa, on h&#228;nell&#228; oltava lakis&#228;&#228;teiset toipumis- ja lepoajat, h&#228;nen ty&#246;p&#228;iv&#228;ns&#228; pituus m&#228;&#228;r&#228;ytyy olemassa olevien ty&#246;ehtosopimusten mukaan. Kuljettajan t&#228;ytyy k&#228;yd&#228; luonnollisilla tarpeillaan, h&#228;nen pit&#228;&#228; sy&#246;d&#228; eik&#228; h&#228;n saa ajaa tietty&#228; m&#228;&#228;r&#228;&#228; enemp&#228;&#228; p&#228;iv&#228;ss&#228;. Tuo metrojuna kulkee noiden asioiden mukaan, sill&#228; onhan se tuon kuljettajan mukana seuraava ty&#246;kalu. Laiturilla, kopissaan istuva junavalvoja, "asemap&#228;&#228;llikk&#246;" (pid&#228;n tuosta nimikkeest&#228 :Wink: , seuraa junien kulkua monitoreistaan ja tietysti my&#246;s suoralla n&#228;k&#246;yhteydell&#228; laiturille. Olette oikeassa, ett&#228; heit&#228; tarvitaan asemilla kaksi (ainakin vilkkaimpina aikoina), jotta ovien ja muiden toimintaa voidaan tarkasti valvoa. T&#228;ll&#246;in tuon metrojunan kulkemiseen eiv&#228;t kuitenkaan vaikuta tuon laiturilla valvovan "junavalvojan" ty&#246;ajat ja lepoajat. Toki heid&#228;nkin pit&#228;&#228; p&#228;&#228;st&#228; v&#228;lill&#228; tauolle ja mm. sy&#246;m&#228;&#228;n, mutta nuo asiat eiv&#228;t vaikuta niin suoraan metrojunien kulkemiseen. Esimerkiksi junien k&#228;&#228;nt&#246;ajat p&#228;&#228;teasemilla voivat olla lyhyet (ei tarvita kuljettajan tupakkataukoa) ja metrojunien kapasiteettia eli sen pituutta voidaan muokata paremmin kysynt&#228;&#228; ja tarvetta vastaamaan. Liikenteen p&#228;&#228;ttyess&#228; junia voidaan s&#228;ilytt&#228;&#228; varikoiden lis&#228;ksi vaikkapa tunneliasemilla ja muilla k&#228;&#228;nt&#246;paikoilla. Siten liikenne voidaan taas aloittaa tehokkaammin, kun junat ovat jo valmiiksi "linjalla". Periaate on, ett&#228; junat kulkevat tehokkaammin, eik&#228; niiden tarvitse piitata kuljettajistaan, heid&#228;n tekemisist&#228;&#228;n tai tekem&#228;tt&#228; j&#228;tt&#228;misist&#228;&#228;n (t&#228;m&#228; ei ole mill&#228;&#228;n muotoa ep&#228;luottamuslausen tms. HKL:n ammattitaitoisille metronkujettajille), niin paljoa. 
Kuten totesin, niin varmasti tulee ongelmia ja pulmia matkalla tuon automaattiajon k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;noton j&#228;lkeen. Uskon kuitenkin, ett&#228; nuo ovat t&#228;ysin ratkaistavissa. Yksi mahdollinen ongelma on varmasti ilkivalta ja mm. tahallinen junan pys&#228;ytt&#228;minen jollain esinell&#228; tms. joka heitet&#228;&#228;n radalla. Minusta sanktiot tuollaisesta pit&#228;&#228; vain olla niin kovat, ett&#228; ne jo toimivat peloiteena. 

Mit&#228; tulee pintaliikenteen s&#228;&#228;st&#246;ihin automaattimetron k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;noton j&#228;lkeen, niin ehk&#228;p&#228; siell&#228; olisikin jo aika joihinkin muutoksiin ja rationalisointiin. Esimerkiksi usein per&#228;kk&#228;in ja hitaasti keskustassa kulkevat Lauttasaaren heilurit (h65A/h66A) eiv&#228;t ole mielest&#228;ni j&#228;rkev&#228;ll&#228; pohjalla. Palautetaan nuo linjat Rautatientorille ja perustetaan Lauttasaaren Vattuniemeen menev&#228; linja h21, jonka p&#228;&#228;tepys&#228;kki keskustassa olisi Elielin aukio tai Kampin Espoon terminaali. Tosin vuonna 2011, jolloin automaattimetro otettaneen k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n voi olla, ett&#228; L&#228;nsimetron rakentamisp&#228;&#228;t&#246;s on todellisuutta ja Lauttasaari sek&#228; Koivusaari ovat jo osa Helsingin metroverkkoa. Linjan h55:n keskustan p&#228;&#228;n voisi korvata jollain raitiolinjalla (oli jo aikanaan; Lapinlahdenkadulla on viel&#228;kin j&#228;lki&#228; entisist&#228; ratikkaraiteista); nyth&#228;n kiskot tulevat Kamppiinkin. Ja niin edelleen. 

Minusta periaate YTV:n ja Helsingin alueen joukkoliikenteess&#228; tulee olemaan se, ett&#228; pitemm&#228;t eri alueiden v&#228;liset matkat kuljetaan raskaalla raideliikenteell&#228;, kuten mertolla ja kaupunkijunalla (joka sekin voi olla osa metroj&#228;rjestelm&#228;&#228 :Wink: . Keskustassa ja kantakaupungissa kuljetaan ratikalla, jonka linjastoa laajennetaan korvaamaan nykyisi&#228; bussilinjoja. Bussiliikenne toimii l&#228;hinn&#228; sy&#246;tt&#246;liikenteess&#228; ja y&#246;liikenteess&#228;. My&#246;s joitain pidempi&#228; heilurilinjoja voidaan bussiliikenteell&#228; j&#228;rjest&#228;&#228;. 

En pelk&#228;&#228; muutoksia ja suhtaudun positiivisesti my&#246;s automaattimetroon. Kunhan se vain suunnitellaan ja toteutetaan hyvin, eik&#228; j&#228;tet&#228; hommia puolitiehen.

----------


## Markku K

> Kuljettajien työaikalait säätelevät metrojunien liikkumisia. Kun kuljettaja on on junassa, on hänellä oltava lakisääteiset toipumis- ja lepoajat, hänen työpäivänsä pituus määräytyy olemassa olevien työehtosopimusten mukaan. Kuljettajan täytyy käydä luonnollisilla tarpeillaan, hänen pitää syödä eikä hän saa ajaa tiettyä määrää enempää päivässä. Tuo metrojuna kulkee noiden asioiden mukaan, sillä onhan se tuon kuljettajan mukana seuraava työkalu. Esimerkiksi junien kääntöajat pääteasemilla voivat olla lyhyet (ei tarvita kuljettajan tupakkataukoa).


Kyllä kuljettajia saadaan ajovalmiuteen niin paljon, että enemmin liikennöintitaajus tulee vastaan muista syistä (turvalaitteet, radan kunnossapito). Kuljettaja vaihtaa junaa päivän aikana 10-11 kertaa, joten se ei ole "oma juna" siinä mielessä. Ruoholahden kääntöraiteella ruuhka-aikana kuljettajan vaihto -> juna lähtee käännöltä heti kun kuljettaja on astunut ohjaamoon. Jos sen sijaan tarkoitit kustannustehokkuutta, niin siinä mainitsemasi asiat varmaankin pätevät.




> Laiturilla, kopissaan istuva junavalvoja, "asemapäällikkö" (pidän tuosta nimikkeestä), seuraa junien kulkua monitoreistaan ja tietysti myös suoralla näköyhteydellä laiturille.


Olisiko ajatuksessasi lisäksi keskusvalvomo http://www.saunalahti.fi/~ahellm1/me...ts/valvomo.jpg, vai käyttäisikö asemapäällikkö myös liikenteenohjauslaitteita?




> Olette oikeassa, että heitä tarvitaan asemilla kaksi...


Automatisointia perustellaan myös henkilöstökulujen pienenemisellä. Jos jokainen asema miehitetään, ei säästöä synny (17 asemaa, nyt 11 junaa).




> Liikenteen päättyessä junia voidaan säilyttää varikoiden lisäksi vaikkapa tunneliasemilla ja muilla kääntöpaikoilla. Siten liikenne voidaan taas aloittaa tehokkaammin, kun junat ovat jo valmiiksi "linjalla".


Tässä linjalla säilyttämisessä on ongelma: Miten ratakunnossapito tapahtuu yöllä jos asemilla on junia? Vaihteita ei ole tulossa lisää. Lisäksi junien kunnollista siivousta ja alustantarkastusta ei pystytä tekemään asemilla.




> Periaate on, että junat kulkevat tehokkaammin, eikä niiden tarvitse piitata kuljettajistaan, heidän tekemisistään tai tekemästä jättämisistään, niin paljoa.


Tehokkuuden lisäksi painottaisin turvallisuutta. Häiriötilanteessa kuljettajan tekemisiä alkaa usein tulla ikävä. Päivittäin on tilanteita, jossa videokuvaa valvomonmonitorista seuratessa tulee mieleen, että miten ihmeessä tämäkin tilanne sitten hoidetaan kun kukaan ei ole paikalla. Minusta nykyinen infrastruktuuri on semmoinen, että junassa on syytä olla henkilökuntaan kuuluva mukana. Tämä esimerkiksi sen varalta, että tapahtuu jokin poikkeustilanne jossa juna täytyy tyhjentää ja matkustajat ohjata turvallisesti pois radalta/tunnelista. Asia korostuu jos tyhjennyksellä on kiire (tulipalo/muu savunmuodostus). Muussa tapauksessa pitää tehdä rakenteellisia ja teknisiä ratkaisuja infraan. Tähän ei ole varattu rahaa. Ennustan, että pelastusviranomaisella on vielä sanansa sanomatta...




> Kuten totesin, niin varmasti tulee ongelmia ja pulmia matkalla tuon automaattiajon käyttöönoton jälkeen. Uskon kuitenkin, että nuo ovat täysin ratkaistavissa. Yksi mahdollinen ongelma on varmasti ilkivalta ja mm. tahallinen junan pysäyttäminen jollain esinellä tms. joka heitetään radalla. Minusta sanktiot tuollaisesta pitää vain olla niin kovat, että ne jo toimivat peloiteena.


Kyllä automaattilaitteisto itsessään varmaankin toimii. Matkustajien kanssa se ei kuitenkaan toimi siten kun ajateltu (lyhyemmät vuorovälit). Suomalaisesta kansanluonteesta johtuen matka-aika tulee kasvamaan johtuen esim. ovien väliin tunkemisesta sekä laiturin reunan ja radan esteettömyyttä valvovan laitteiston tahallisesta häirinnästä. Nyt päästään 21 minuutissa Ruoholahdesta Vuosaareen. Näinköhän päästään alle 30min kun automaatti on päällä?

----------


## vristo

> Esimerkiksi usein peräkkäin ja hitaasti keskustassa kulkevat Lauttasaaren heilurit (h65A/h66A) eivät ole mielestäni järkevällä pohjalla. Palautetaan nuo linjat Rautatientorille...


 Tarkemmin ajatellen tuonkin voisi hoitaa niin, että linja h66 olisi liityntälinja Käpylän asema (jossa uusi liityntäbussiterminaali)-Länsi-Pakila. Samaan terminaaliin voidaan päättää myös linjat h62 (vai hoitaisiko h66 tämänkin?), h64, h67, h70v sekä h72. Myös Vantaan seutulinjoja voidaan järjestellä uudelleen liintyntälinjoiksi metromaiselle kaupunkiradalle (jota mieluummin kehittäisin metroksi, kuten olen monasti todennut jo). Tosin, noita linjoja voidaan varmasti järjestellä uudelleen. Linjan h65 pohjoinen pää olisi korvattuna osittain vaikkapa raitiolinjalla (minusta tuo näytti sisältyvän noihin Ratikka 2015-suunnitelmiin). Mäkelänkadun, Koskelantien sekä Käpylän joukkoliikenne hoidettaisiin siis raitioliikentellä. Vai olisiko se tunnelimetro sinnekin suuntaan mahdollinen? Uskon, että näitä vaihtoehtoja pähkäillään kovasti tuolla HKL:n suunnitteluyksikössä ja toivottavasti yhteistyössä YTV:n kanssa.

----------


## vristo

> Kyll&#228; kuljettajia...(koko teksti)...automaatti on p&#228;&#228;ll&#228;?


Hyv&#228; Markku! Oli mukavaa saada ammattilaisen mielipide, minulla oli maalikon mielipide, vaikka olen min&#228;kin HKL:ll&#228; ty&#246;skennellyt (mutta aivan eri manuaalisen liikennej&#228;rjestelm&#228;n piiriss&#228;. Jatketaan turinointia ja te ammattilaiset automaattimetron kehitt&#228;mist&#228;. Toki min&#228; hyv&#228;ksyn entisenlaisen kuljettajallisenkin systeemin. Katsotaan, kuinka asiat kehittyv&#228;t nyt p&#228;&#228;t&#246;ksen j&#228;lkeen.

Liikenteenohjaus olisi toki keskusvalvomossa. Asemakohtainen laiturivalvonta olisi niist&#228; vastuussa olevien "asemap&#228;&#228;llik&#246;iden" harteilla. H&#228;nen teht&#228;viin kuuluisivat junien ovien toiminnan (ja tarvittaessa niihin puuttuminen tai niiden ohjaus kokonaan) sek&#228; matkustajien turvallisuuden valvonta. Lis&#228;ksi asiakaspalvelua, jos siihen on mahdollisuus.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Olen Markun kanssa samaa mieltä suomalaisten kansanluonteesta. Pari kertaa olen nähnyt, kun joku kaistapää on syystä tai toisesta seissyt laiturin reunalla ja päässyt metron tönäisemäksi. Kummallakin kerralla vaikutti vähän tahalliselta teolta. Toisella kertaa taisi joutua jopa junan alle. Muistaako kukaan kevään tapahtumaa Rautatientorilla? Media ei paljonkaan asiasta hehkuttanut. Hesarikin taisi jättää uutisen painamatta.

Kerran näin, kun pojat retuuttelivat toisiaan ja yksi kannatteli toista raiteiden yläpuolella vaikka näyttötaulussa metron saapumisaika oli minuutti. Tällaisissa tapauksissa voi käydä huonosti. Anteroko sen sanoi, että pitäisi automatisoida myös ihmiset, jos metro automatisoidaan. Näin se on eikä siitä voi edes väitellä. Nytkin Helsingin metro myöhästelee näiden ovien väliin jäävien ihmisten vuoksi. Ja näin käy päivittäin. Vaikka kyse ei ole välttämättä kuin muutamasta sekunnista, niin se tuntuu myös perässä tulevissa junissa. Inhottavaa, kun metro jää tunneliin odottamaan valoihin. Tämän takia kuljen ratikalla.

----------


## vristo

Laituriovet ja pinta-asemille matalammat laituriportit ovat ratkaisu. Tulevien metrojunien pitää olla mahdollisimman samankaltaisia niiden ovien paikkojen suhteen (jos M100 ja M200 ovien kohdien ero on niin huomattava). Näin on muualla maailmassa, joissa laituriovet ovat käytössä.

----------


## ultrix

Pakko myöntää, meikäläinen jäi kerran Siilitieltä täpötäyteen metrojunaan noustessani laukustani oven väliin. Turistina oletin, että ovi ei sulkeutuisi väkisin, vaan siinä olisi hissimäisesti "kissansilmä" katsomassa, ettei ketään ole välissä. Ovi kuitenkin meni kiinni, ja pelkäsin jääväni puristuksiin viimeistään Itäkeskukseen saapuessamme. Ihmettelin, että kuljettaja ei huomannut mitään, eikä missään ollut mitään, millä oven olisi saanut helposti auki. Onneksi kanssamatkustajani auttoivat minua avaten väkisin ovet, jolloin pääsin kauhusta tärisevänä laukkuineni sisälle vaunuun.

Miten olisi käynyt tunnelissa, jos laukkuni olisi vastaavasti jäänyt väliin? Olisiko ollut vaaraa jäädä puristuksiin? Automatisoidussa tunnelimetrossa asemapäälliköt olisivat ainakin havainneet vaaratilanteen ja vetäneet hätäjarrusta.

Metrojunat siis tarvitsevat hissimäisen turvajärjestelmän oviinsa joka tapauksessa, tuli automatisointia tai ei.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miten olisi k&#228;ynyt tunnelissa, jos laukkuni olisi vastaavasti j&#228;&#228;nyt v&#228;liin? Olisiko ollut vaaraa j&#228;&#228;d&#228; puristuksiin? Automatisoidussa tunnelimetrossa asemap&#228;&#228;llik&#246;t olisivat ainakin havainneet vaaratilanteen ja vet&#228;neet h&#228;t&#228;jarrusta.


M200-sarjan metroissa on oven vieress&#228; h&#228;t&#228;jarru. Niit&#228; asennellaan my&#246;s paraikaa vanhempien vaunujen ovenpieliin ja muutamassa n&#228;m&#228; jo onkin. Siit&#228; voi vet&#228;ist&#228;, mik&#228;li j&#228;&#228; v&#228;liin. Eli selv&#228;stikin on huomattu suomalaisten meno metroliikenteess&#228;. Ennenh&#228;n h&#228;t&#228;jarruja on ollut vaunujen p&#228;&#228;dyss&#228;, t&#228;ysin v&#228;&#228;r&#228;ss&#228; paikassa. Koskaan en ole n&#228;hnyt, ett&#228; joku ilkeyksiss&#228;&#228;n vet&#228;isi jarrun p&#228;&#228;lle, mutten my&#246;sk&#228;&#228;n vaaratilanteessa ole t&#228;t&#228; n&#228;hnyt. Tarkoitus kuitenkin olisi, ett&#228; matkustajakin voisi sit&#228; vet&#228;ist&#228;. Miksei kukaan vet&#228;nyt, kun j&#228;it v&#228;liin?

Ovet taas olisi yksi este lis&#228;&#228; automatisoinnissa. Suomalainenhan j&#228;&#228; turvaoven ja metron oven v&#228;liin. Sitten ei ainakaan p&#228;&#228;se metro liikkeelle. En oikein tied&#228;, mink&#228;laisia oviratkaisuja on tarjolla, mutten silti usko n&#228;iden pelastavan t&#228;t&#228; kansaa joukkoliikennetuholta. Moni t&#228;ss&#228; on jo sanonut, ett&#228; automatisointi hidastaa koko metroliikennett&#228; ja kasvattaa matkan kestoa. Miten sitten portillinen automatisointi. Hidastaa viel&#228; enemm&#228;n. Sori, en jaksa uskoa, ett&#228; toimii t&#228;&#228;ll&#228;. Ja mitenk&#228;s ne kustannukset. Kyll&#228; me saamme triplavarmistetun automaattiohjauksen hinnalla poikittaisliikennett&#228; niin paljon, ett&#228; metron vuorov&#228;lin voi pit&#228;&#228; entisell&#228;&#228;n.

----------


## Compact

> Anteroko sen sanoi, että pitäisi automatisoida myös ihmiset, jos metro automatisoidaan. Näin se on eikä siitä voi edes väitellä.


Aasialaisten kymmenmiljoonaisten yksittäisten kaupunkien asukkaat ovat meikäläisen silmissä jo hyvin pitkälle "automatisoituja". Singaporen systeemejä ihmis- ja kone-elossa ei voi kyllä oikein verrata härmäläiseen toimintaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Noh... Olenpas kerran nähnyt, kuinka japanilainen opas menetti otteensa ryhmästään. Nimittäin kerran Auschwitzin keskitysleirissä kaksi bussillista nuoria turisteja lähtivät kaikki omille teilleen. Revohka hajosi heti portin jälkeen 2-5:n hengen palasiin. Opas jäi aukiolle seisomaan vihreä sateenvarjo ylös kohotettuna. En tiedä, miten tilanne eteni, mutta tämä osoitti, ettei aasialaiset ole yhtä jämptejä kuin luulin. Mediasta olen saanut kyllä sen kuvan, että yleensä kontrolli kyllä on aikamoinen koko Aasiassa.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksei kukaan vetänyt, kun jäit väliin?


Koska olin M100-mallisessa saneeraamattomassa vaunussa.

----------


## vristo

> Noh... Olenpas kerran nähnyt, kuinka japanilainen opas menetti otteensa ryhmästään. Nimittäin kerran Auschwitzin keskitysleirissä kaksi bussillista nuoria turisteja lähtivät kaikki omille teilleen. Revohka hajosi heti portin jälkeen 2-5:n hengen palasiin. Opas jäi aukiolle seisomaan vihreä sateenvarjo ylös kohotettuna. En tiedä, miten tilanne eteni, mutta tämä osoitti, ettei aasialaiset ole yhtä jämptejä kuin luulin. Mediasta olen saanut kyllä sen kuvan, että yleensä kontrolli kyllä on aikamoinen koko Aasiassa.


Aasialaisista esim. kiinalaiset ovat kaikkea muutakuin jämptejä; karjalauman tavoin kulkevat.

----------


## Markku K

> Pakko myöntää, meikäläinen jäi kerran Siilitieltä täpötäyteen metrojunaan noustessani laukustani oven väliin. Turistina oletin, että ovi ei sulkeutuisi väkisin, vaan siinä olisi hissimäisesti "kissansilmä" katsomassa, ettei ketään ole välissä.... Ihmettelin, että kuljettaja ei huomannut mitään, eikä missään ollut mitään, millä oven olisi saanut helposti auki.


Tapahtumaa tarkemmin tietämättä kommentoin, että kuljettajan on valaistusolosuhteista riippuen hieman hankala nähdä viimeisellä ovella oven väliin jäänyt kassi ja ensimmäiselle ovelle peilin katveesta juokseva. Viimeiselle ovelle katselumatkaa tulee 120 metriä. Junan ovivalvonta kuitenkin kertoo kuljettajalle, kun ovet ovat lukossa.
Jos tunkee laukkunsa sulkeutuvan oven väliin, on menettänyt pelin (junaan pääsemisen) kuljettajan silmissä. Pelin henki on se, että matkustaja on laiturilla valmiiksi kun juna tulee. Kun kuljettaja tekee lähtöpäätöksen, ei ovien väliin tule enää mennä. Tunkemalla väliin (niin inhimillistä kuin se onkin), on ko. henkilö lähtenyt leikkiin jota ei voida hyvväksyä. Palkkioksi väliin tunkemisesta ei voida ovia avata. Nöyrästi ovinappia painamalla kuljettaja saattaa laittaa ovet napeille avattavaksesi, vaikka onkin jo tehnyt päätöksen liikkeellelähdöstä. Ruuhka-aikana tätäkään mahdollisuutta ei ole, sillä sinun lisäksi liukuportaissa on bussillinen matkustajia tulossa samalla ovenavauksella mukaan. Primitiivireaktio iskee tavalliseenkin normaalisti käyttäytyvään matkustajaan kun tämä huomaa, että "vielä pääsee jos rynnii". Ja 800 kanssamatkustajaa odottaa tämän yhden tunkemista, tai "parhaimmassa" tapauksessa ko. ovelle muodostuneen 20 ihmisen jonoa.




> Ovi kuitenkin meni kiinni, ja pelkäsin jääväni puristuksiin viimeistään Itäkeskukseen saapuessamme


Tarkoitatko, että olisit roikkunut junan ulkopuolella Itikseen saakka? :o Kyllä se laukku kannattaa siinä vaiheessa sitten päästää irti, jos on tullut tehtyä inhimillinen harkintavirhe junaan nousemiseksi. Seuraava juna olisi tullut jo 4min kuluttua.




> Miten olisi käynyt tunnelissa, jos laukkuni olisi vastaavasti jäänyt väliin?Olisiko ollut vaaraa jäädä puristuksiin? Automatisoidussa tunnelimetrossa asemapäälliköt olisivat ainakin havainneet vaaratilanteen ja vetäneet hätäjarrusta.


Kuljettaja olisi takuulla jarruttanut, jos olisit jäänyt roikkumaan laukkusi kahvasta laiturilla raahautuen. 
Minä näkisin asemapäälliköt häiriötilanteiden selvittäjinä asemilla. Tekniikan on kyettävä hoitamaan tuo oviturvallisuus. Löytyyköhän suomalaisista semmoista 100 hengen porukkaa joka päivästä toiseen pystyisi herpautumatta tarkastamaan jokaisen junan jokaisen oven tilanteen kahden minuutin välein kahdeksan tuntia päivässä? 




> Metrojunat siis tarvitsevat hissimäisen turvajärjestelmän oviinsa joka tapauksessa, tuli automatisointia tai ei.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä, lähtökohtaisesti. Pelkäämpä kuitenkin, että valokenno ovivälikössä aiheuttaa vielä enemmän junan asemallaseisoskelua kuin mitä on jo tiedossa automaatin kanssa. Varsinkin jos ovi ei edes yritä mennä kiinni jos kennon säde on poikki -> kennossa seisova matkustaja ei tiedä, että juuri hän on estämässä oven kiinnimenoa ja junan liikkeellelähtöä. Ovissa on tällä hetkellä kumiset reunat jotka reagoivat puristukseen ja avaavat ovet uudelleen. Muutaman sentin vahvuinen esine saataa jäädä silti väliin ja ovet mennä kiinni&lukkoon. Oven väliin _ei pidä mennä äänimerkin jälkeen_.

----------


## Markku K

> Miksei kukaan vetänyt, kun jäit väliin?


Ehkä siksi, että metrossa matkustamisen pelisäännöt tuntevia vakiokäyttäjäjiä ärsyttää viimehetken tunkijat jotka hidastavat matkantekoa. Hätäjarrusta vedetään vasta kun ilmeinen loukkaantuminen on käsillä. Ensin katsotaan että miten röyhkimys selviää aiheuttamastaan tilanteesta. Sitten mulkoillaan tappavasti. Heh.. minä en sitten ole metron vakikäyttäjä, mutta em. näkemyksiä olen kuullut usein.

----------


## ultrix

Selitin vissiin hieman epäselvästi. Kyseessä oli siis kahden vaunuparin juna, ja pyrimme tyttöystäväni kanssa aivan ensimmäiseen vaunuun keskimmäisestä ovesta. Tilanne 5-10 sekunttia ennen ovien sulkeutumista näytti tältä: http://www.ukko.fi/~ultrix/000_0270.jpg

Minä siis pääsin vaunuun sisälle varsin tiiviin ihmisjonon viimeisenä - piippiääni oli juuri alkanut tosin jo kuulua, mutta hyppäsin vielä sisälle, koska en uskonut ovien sulkeutuvan ihan niin nopeasti. Arvioin siis väärin, ja tuloksena oli se, että minä olin vaunussa sisällä, mutta oikea käteni, laukkuni ja tyttöystävä vaunun ulkopuolella. Kumiovet puristivat melko lujaa, enkä omin voimin olisi saanut niitä millään auki. Käteni sain sentään välistä pois.

Loppujen lopuksi tilanne ei ollut erityisen vaarallinen, mutta todella kiusallinen kylläkin. Markulle ja muille tiedoksi, ikinä en todellakaan lähtisi laukun perään, jos se jäisi metron ovien väliin ja minä laiturille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Älä huoli Ultrix hyvä. Tuollaista on sattunut varmaan aika monelle, minullekin. Nykyään olen vähän maltillisempi kuin ennen, mutta oikeassa tunnetilassa voisin edelleen toimia hätiköidysti. Ei se ole rikos, on se harmillista etenkin muiden matkustajien takia.

Minä yritin kerran suht täyteen metroon Sörnäisissä aamuseitsemän aikoihin. kävelin nopeaa vauhtia tyhjemmän vaunun ovelle, kunnes kuului oven merkkiääni. Ihmettelin, koska metrosta oli vielä matkustajia poistumassa eikä kyytiinmenijät olleet sisällä. Otin tavallista pitemmän harppauksen ja ehdin nipin napin ilman, että olisi tarvinnut häiritä muita. Kaikki sisääntulijat eivät kuitenkaan ehtineet vaan jäivät oven väliin.

Kuskilla oli varmaan kiire saada aikataulu kiinni, kun meinasi jättää ihmisiä laiturille. Vaan onko kuskeille annettu ohje, että kuski ovet kiinni, jos metrosta poistujilla menee normaalia kauemmin?

----------


## kuukanko

Metro on HKL:lle sellainen kruununjalokivi, että en usko että sen annettaisiin mennä "pilalle" yksinkertaisten oviongelmien vuoksi. Jos on tarpeen, niin sitten vaikka laitetaan henkilökuntaa ovia vahtimaan. Ehkä henkilökuntaa laitettaisiin vain vilkkaimmille asemille eikä niillekään hiljaiseen aikaan. Ovien valvontaa voitaisiin hoitaa myös keskitetysti kameroilla. Kameroita käytetään jo nyt esim. Tokion paikallisjunaliikenteessä, jossa junissa voi olla yli 10 yksikköä ja osa asemista on kaarteissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

En muista olenko kertonut aikaisemmin, mutta tässä keskustelussa arvellut ongelmat ovat täyttä totta joka päivä Kööpenhaminan automaattisessa kevytmetrossa.

Normaali junan seisonta-aika asemalla on 25 s. Jos oikein muistan, ovien aukeamiseen ja sulkeutumiseen kuluu yhteensä 8 sek. Kun tämä systeemi on tarkoitettu toimivaksi ilman ihmisen valvontaa, ovissa on hyvin herkät turvareunat. Siis jos haluat mukaan myöhässä, työnnät vaikka sen salkun väliin ja ovet aukeavat - turvallisuuden vuoksi. Jos seuraava tulija ei laukaise ovia auki uudelleen, juna lähtee 15 s. kuluttua siitä, kun turvareunat avasivat ovet. Pysäkkiaika siis 40 s.

Tästähän seuraa välttämättömyydellä, ettei systeemi pysty noudattamaan 1,5 min vuoroväliään. Niinpä alkaa kierre. Yksi juna alkaa olla myöhässä. Matkustajia kertyy laiturille enemmän kuin on tarkoitus. Seisonta-aika ei riitä enää edes odottavien sisään pääsyyn. Joka asemalla myöhästytään lisää.

Junat sumppuuntuvat ja homma on sekaisin. Muistan nähneeni laiturin näytössä, että seuraavan junan tuloon oli 10 minuuttia - systeemissä, jossa vuoroväli on 1,5 min! Kuvaa siitä ei saa, sillä digitaalinäyttö ja digikamera eivät tykkää toisistaan.

Pahimmillaan ihmiset hermostuvat ja laiturivahdit ovat saaneet useamman kerran turpiinsa. Metron oma lehti kertoi tästä aseman vitriinissä.

Sama on ongelma Lyonin automaattisella D-linjalla. Siellä on tosin annettu periksi ja junat seisovat sovinnolla 40 sekuntia. Kokemuksen kautta on opittu, että se riittää - nopealle automaattimetrolle! Matkustajia on pyritty kouluttamaan siihen, että seuraava juna tulee niin pian, ettei kannata kiirehtiä.

Olen keskustellut tästä aiheesta asiantuntijan kanssa joka naurahti sille, että täällä kuvitellaan metron nopeutuvan automaattisena. Joka tuntee automaatit, tietää, että ne eivät ole nopeita. Eikä siihen tietoon paljon tarvita. Kunhan käy kokeilemassa kello kädessä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Otetaanpas tällainen ihan konkreettinen esimerkki parin päivän takaa. HS kirjoitti, että Helsingin metroliikenne keskeytyi, koska metroradalle oli viskattu polkupyörä Itäkeskuksessa. Uutinen ei kerro, oliko kyseessä asema vai avorata ennen asemaa. Olettaisin kuitenkin, että kyse on jälkimmäisestä.

Mitenkäs automaatti käyttäytyy tällaisessa tilanteessa, ja nimenomaan nyt se meille suunniteltu automaatti?

Luotetaanko siihen, että joku monitoreita tuijottava metrovartija havaitsee pyörän ja tekee asialle jotain? Vai tuleeko radalle sensoreita? Jos on sensoreita, niin kuinka tiheään niitä oikein on, jotta tuo pyörä voidaan havaita, ja miksi sensori ei pysytä metroliikennettä turhanpäiten vaikka jonkun jo pois hyppelevän jäniksen takia?

Vai ajaako metro 70 km/h vauhdilla pyörän yli?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Olen puskaradiosta kuullut, ett&#228; py&#246;r&#228; viskattiin heti, kun metro oli saapunut laiturialueelle. Eli vauhtia oli viel&#228; aika paljon. Puskaradion luotettavuudesta en tied&#228;, mutta se kertoo my&#246;s, ett&#228; polkupy&#246;r&#228; j&#228;i kuin j&#228;ikin metron alle ja aiheutti jonkun toimintah&#228;iri&#246;n.

Eli automatisaatio ei t&#228;ss&#228; tapauksessa olisi hy&#246;dytt&#228;nyt vaan pikemminkin haitannut. Olisihan se aika kiva, jos joku kertoisi n&#228;ist&#228; p&#228;&#228;tt&#228;jillekin, jotta sit&#228; automatisaatiota mietitt&#228;isiin v&#228;h&#228;n tarkemmin. Monasti n&#228;m&#228; asiat painuvat kuitenkin unholaan.

My&#246;s tiedotus huolettaa... Kuka n&#228;ist&#228; asioista kertoo? Alkuper&#228;lt&#228;&#228;n suomalaiset kuskit eiv&#228;t usein kuuluta matkustajille mit&#228;&#228;n, ulkomaalaistaustaiset v&#228;h&#228;n enemm&#228;n. HKL:n pit&#228;isi j&#228;rjest&#228;&#228; infosta kuulutettavat tiedoitukset, jotka asemien lis&#228;ksi kuuluisivat my&#246;s metrovaunujen sis&#228;ll&#228;. Silloin my&#246;s hy&#246;dyt ja haitat muistettaisiin pitemp&#228;&#228;n eik&#228; en&#228;&#228; tarvitsisi mietti&#228; mit&#228;&#228;n automatisointeja tai muita hienouksia vaan aitoja ongelmia.

Edit: ahh... Unohtui kokonaan. Asemap&#228;llikk&#246; olisi tietenkin saattanut ehti&#228; puuttua asiaan. Eli jotain hy&#246;ty&#228; siit&#228; automatisoinnista olisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen puskaradiosta kuullut, että pyörä viskattiin heti, kun metro oli saapunut laiturialueelle. Eli vauhtia oli vielä aika paljon. Puskaradion luotettavuudesta en tiedä, mutta se kertoo myös, että polkupyörä jäi kuin jäikin metron alle ja aiheutti jonkun toimintahäiriön.


Oli metro automaattinen tai käsin ohjattava, niin tällaisista tapauksista päästäisiin eroon jos polkupyörien ja muiden sen kokoisten tavaroiden tuominen metroon kiellettäisiin välittömästi, ja kieltoa myös valvottaisiin. Tai sallittaisiin vain jos siitä joutuisi maksamaan tuntuvan lisämaksun, kuten rautatie- , lento- ja bussiliikenteenkin puolella taitaa olla käytäntö. Vasta sitten kun ihmiset oppisivat olemaan ihmisiksi fillareidensa kanssa, niin lievennettäisiin rajoituksia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Oli metro automaattinen tai käsin ohjattava, niin tällaisista tapauksista päästäisiin eroon jos polkupyörien ja muiden sen kokoisten tavaroiden tuominen metroon kiellettäisiin välittömästi, ja kieltoa myös valvottaisiin.


Samalla logiikalla voitaisiin kieltää myös ihmisten tuominen metroon, koska junan alle itsemurhan tekevät pysäyttävät metroliikenteen useita kertoja vuodessa. Ihmisten ja tavaroiden liikkuminen myös metroradan ylittävillä silloilla ja metrorataa korkeammalla kulkevilla penkereillä pitäisi kieltää.

----------


## Markku K

> Olen puskaradiosta kuullut, että pyörä viskattiin heti, kun metro oli saapunut laiturialueelle. Eli vauhtia oli vielä aika paljon. Puskaradion luotettavuudesta en tiedä, mutta se kertoo myös, että polkupyörä jäi kuin jäikin metron alle ja aiheutti jonkun toimintahäiriön.


 Fillari oli heitetty radalle laiturilta -> juna meni fillarin yli -> kaksi virroitinta rikkoutui (à2000) -> pyörä aiheutti oikosulun virtakiskoon takerruttuuaan.

----------


## Markku K

> Selitin vissiin hieman ep&#228;selv&#228;sti. Kyseess&#228; oli siis kahden vaunuparin juna, ja pyrimme tytt&#246;yst&#228;v&#228;ni kanssa aivan ensimm&#228;iseen vaunuun keskimm&#228;isest&#228; ovesta. Tilanne 5-10 sekunttia ennen ovien sulkeutumista n&#228;ytti t&#228;lt&#228;: http://www.ukko.fi/~ultrix/000_0270.jpg


Okei kuoma. Kuljettaja ei ilmeisesti halunnut odottaa ovelle muodostuneen jonon sis&#228;&#228;np&#228;&#228;sy&#228;, vaan antoi ymm&#228;rt&#228;&#228; ett&#228; nyt on lastattu tarpeeksi kauan. Tied&#228;n tunteen, kun kaikki muut 11 ovea ovat olleet matkustajista vapaat jo 10sek, mutta yhdell&#228; ovella on jono. Tilanne on tosiaan molemmin puolin melko hankala kun kuljettaja ei voi odottaa tulijoita loputtomiin, ja matkustaja ei v&#228;ltt&#228;m&#228;tt&#228; ole aivan k&#228;rpp&#228;n&#228; ja keskittyneen&#228; arkiseen asiaan, metrojunaan nousuun. Kun kuljettaja painaa ovet kiinni, niin neh&#228;n l&#228;htev&#228;t heti kiinni (pl. M100 peruskorjatut ja M200). Tavallaan ei ole pidem&#228;n p&#228;&#228;lle k&#228;ytt&#246;kelpoista keinoa varoittaa ovijonossa olevia, ett&#228; "nyt l&#228;hdet&#228;&#228;n, tulitte kyytiin tai ette".




> Kumiovet puristivat melko lujaa, enk&#228; omin voimin olisi saanut niit&#228; mill&#228;&#228;n auki. K&#228;teni sain sent&#228;&#228;n v&#228;list&#228; pois.


M100 junassa ovilehti&#228; saa levitetty&#228; auki n10cm vaikka ne ovat lukkiutuneet. Eli k&#228;den tms. saa vedetty&#228; pois. M200 ovi ei voi menn&#228; lukkoon, jos v&#228;liss&#228; on sormea paksumpi esine.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Oli metro automaattinen tai k&#228;sin ohjattava, niin t&#228;llaisista tapauksista p&#228;&#228;st&#228;isiin eroon jos polkupy&#246;rien ja muiden sen kokoisten tavaroiden tuominen metroon kiellett&#228;isiin v&#228;litt&#246;m&#228;sti, ja kieltoa my&#246;s valvottaisiin.


Kiellet&#228;&#228;nk&#246; rollaattorit my&#246;s? Kyll&#228; junan polkupy&#246;r&#228;kiellon ymm&#228;rt&#228;&#228;kin: Ahdas "eteinen" ja portaat, jotka hidastavat py&#246;r&#228;n liikuttamista ulos ja sis&#228;&#228;n. Saa n&#228;hd&#228; muuttuuko Sm1:n ja Sm2:n j&#228;lkeen k&#228;yt&#228;nt&#246; junassakin.

Muuten... Mist&#228;h&#228;n johtuu, ett&#228; junaan kohdistuu suhteessa paljon v&#228;hemm&#228;n ilkivaltaa? Miten suomalaiset ymm&#228;rt&#228;isiv&#228;t, ett&#228; metro on raskas juna eik&#228; mik&#228;&#228;n pikaratikka. Ja t&#228;st&#228; taas siihen pisteeseen, ett&#228; mill&#228; t&#228;t&#228; metroverkostoa tulisi liikenn&#246;id&#228;. Kevyemm&#228;ll&#228; kalustolla vai ihan oikeilla junilla?

Olemme muuten hintsusti ohittaneet aihetta...

----------


## Markku K

> Kiellet&#228;&#228;nk&#246; rollaattorit my&#246;s?


Heh... Omalle kohdalleni on sattunut tapaus, jossa yhteen (ensimm&#228;inen kuljettajan takana oleva) oviv&#228;likk&#246;&#246;n oli saatu mahtumaan kahdeksat (8) lastenvaunut er&#228;&#228;n p&#228;iv&#228;kodin toimesta. Vaihda siin&#228; sitten kuljettajaa normaalin laituriajan puitteissa... 




> Olemme muuten hintsusti ohittaneet aihetta...


Yll&#228;pito jakakoon topicin jos tarve.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Tavallaan ei ole pidem&#228;n p&#228;&#228;lle k&#228;ytt&#246;kelpoista keinoa varoittaa ovijonossa olevia, ett&#228; "nyt l&#228;hdet&#228;&#228;n, tulitte kyytiin tai ette".


Kyll&#228; on. Kuljettaja voi varoittaa matkustajia ovien sulkeutumisesta lyhyell&#228; kuulutuksella. N&#228;in tehd&#228;&#228;n Tukholmassakin jo legendaksi muodostuneella fraasilla: "Se upp f&#246;r d&#246;rrarna. D&#246;rrarna st&#228;ngs."

Ruuhkaisilla asemilla kuten T-Centralen kuljettaja saattaa joutua katkaisemaan jonon keskelt&#228; kun l&#228;ht&#246;aika koittaa. Ei ole harvinaista, ett&#228; ruuhka-aikaan T-Centralenin laituri tulvii matkustajia ja jono laitureille jatkuu lippuhalleihin vieviin portaisiin. Kun kuulutus tulee, on jokaisen itse ymm&#228;rett&#228;v&#228;, ettei en&#228;&#228; ole asiaa ovien v&#228;liin. Lis&#228;ksi uusin C20-junatyyppi varoittaa ovien sulkeutumisesta summerilla M200:n tapaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kielletäänkö rollaattorit myös?


Rollaattoreita ei tarvitse kieltää koska niitä käyttävät (ainakin toistaiseksi)  paremman kasvatuksen saaneet ja vähemmän hormoonien huumassa toimivat yksilöt, kuin mitä polkupyöriä käyttävät. (Vrt 90-luvun salmiakkikossu-kieltolaki)

t. Rainer

----------


## Markku K

> Alunperin lähettänyt Markku K
> Tavallaan ei ole pidemän päälle käyttökelpoista keinoa varoittaa ovijonossa olevia...





> Kyllä on. Kuljettaja voi varoittaa matkustajia ovien sulkeutumisesta lyhyellä kuulutuksella. Näin tehdään Tukholmassakin...  "


Tiedän hyvin Tukholman kuulutuskäytännön. Meillä ohjaamon laitteita, niiden sijoituksia ja kuljettajan työnkuvaa ei ole suuunniteltu jokaisella asemalla tapahtuvaa kuuluttamista silmälläpitäen. Tämä ei sitten tarkoita ettenkö olisi samaa mieltä kuuluttamisen tarpeellisuudesta varsinkin po. jonotilanteissa.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Meillä ohjaamon laitteita, niiden sijoituksia ja kuljettajan työnkuvaa ei ole suuunniteltu jokaisella asemalla tapahtuvaa kuuluttamista silmälläpitäen.


Millä tavalla mielestäsi Helsingin metron kuljettajan työnkuva eroaa tukholmalaisen kolleegansa työnkuvasta? 

Ovien väliin joutumiset tuntuvat kuitenkin matkustajista epämiellyttäviltä jopa vaarallisilta tilanteilta. Ne myös todistavat sen, että Helsingin metron matkustajat eivät ole koneita, vaan ihmisiä, joille sattuu arviointivirheitä kun metrojuna ei toimikaan inhimillisiä aisteja tukien. 

Todellisuudessa tämä lienee vain pieni ongelma ja mielestäni Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä on olennaisempiakin asioita joihin panostaa, mutta ongelma on ilmeisesti tiedostettu kun modernisoinnin yhteydessä M100-junien oviin on asennettu ovien sulkeutumisesta kertova varoitussummeri.

----------


## Jusa

Eik&#246;s Tukholman metron kuljettaja tule jokaiselle asemalle jokin ajoveivi ja ovien sulkemiskapula k&#228;dess&#228; varmistamaan ovien sulkeutumisen.
Kuljettajallahan on ovi suoraan laiturille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eikös Tukholman metron kuljettaja tule jokaiselle asemalle jokin ajoveivi ja ovien sulkemiskapula kädessä varmistamaan ovien sulkeutumisen.
> Kuljettajallahan on ovi suoraan laiturille.


Näin taitaa tehdä. Lisäksi pitkissä junissa taitaa olla tyyppi molemmissa päissä. Mutta ei tämä Helsingissä taida olla tarpeellista, kun on lyhyehköjä junia ja suorat laiturit. Eikös peilit muka riitä?

----------


## Lauri Räty

Liikuskelen samoilla vesillä kuin Vesa ja Jusa, että en ole ihan varma siitä miten asiat todellisuudessa ovat, mutta esitänpä vahvat epäilykseni. Monilla Tukholman asemilla kuljettaja tulee ohjaamosta ulos ja kädessään hänellä on langallinen mikrofoni jossa havaintojeni mukaan on myös nappi ovien sulkemiseksi. Asemilla, joilla on kaarevat laiturit eikä kuljettaja näe viimeisten vaunujen ovia, on kamerat viimeisten vaunujen oviaukkojen valvonnan helpottamiseksi. Kuljettaja näkee kameroiden kuvan monitoreista. 

(Foorumin käyttäjä nimmerkillä HT on muuten kuvannut metron lähettämistilanteen Tukholmassa)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> (Foorumin käyttäjä nimmerkillä HT on muuten kuvannut metron lähettämistilanteen Tukholmassa)


Joo, nyt näyttää muuten tutulta. Monitoreita en muista nähneeni, mutta kuljin baanalla viimeksi varmaan neljä vuotta sitten. Eli muisti saattaa pettää tai sitten monitorit ovat korvanneet yhden työntekijän. No... Onneksi on sentään vielä yksi ihminen per juna.

Edit: Eikä mitä! Tämähän on junan peräpää. Eli on kuljettajan lisäksi varmistaja. Tuollahan on vasemmanpuoleinen liikenne, eikö?

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Edit: Eikä mitä! Tämähän on junan peräpää. Eli on kuljettajan lisäksi varmistaja. Tuollahan on vasemmanpuoleinen liikenne, eikö?


Ei, se on junan etupää. Ja kyllä, liikenne on vasemmanpuoleista. Tässä ollaan kuitenkin Slussenin asemalla, jossa yhden laiturin molemmin puolin ajetaan samaan suuntaan, joten osa junista ajaa sikäläisittäin väärältä puolen keskilaituria.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Monitoreita en muista nähneeni, mutta kuljin baanalla viimeksi varmaan neljä vuotta sitten.


Monitoriavusteista tähystämistä on käsittääkseni harjoitettu vain parilla sellaisella asemalla, joilla laiturit (ja tietenkin raiteetkin samalla) ovat kaarevat. T-Centralen lienee kaikille tutuin esimerkki, mutta on joku tai jokunen muukin. Olisiko ollut Fridhemsplan yksi sellainen (Tb1:n puolella; tämän allahan Tb3 leikkaa ykkösen liki suorassa kulmassa)... 
Saapa nähdä, tuoko automaattimetro Helsinkiinkin jotain uudenlaisia kameravirityksiä sitten vaikkapa niiden "asemapäälliköiden" avuksi.

----------


## vristo

> Seuraavaksi varmaankin p&#246;hk&#246;t rupeavat suunnittelemaan nykyisen metrosysteemin kumipy&#246;r&#228;ist&#228;mist&#228;?


Miksei! Jos tulevat metrolinjat suunnitellaan ja toteutetaan t&#228;ysin maanalaisiksi, ei kumipy&#246;r&#228;isyydelle olisi mit&#228;&#228;n estett&#228; Helsingiss&#228;k&#228;&#228;n. It&#228;metronkin maanp&#228;&#228;llinen osuus voidaan kattaa ja maisemoida pintatunneliksi. Kumipy&#246;r&#228;inen metro on hiljainen ja pehme&#228;kulkuinen. Siit&#228; vaan kehittelem&#228;&#228;n!  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

Koetan t&#228;ss&#228; skenarioida hetken esimerkiksi Hakaniemen "asemap&#228;&#228;llik&#246;n" ty&#246;p&#228;iv&#228;st&#228;. Vai olisiko vaikkapa metroliikennevalvoja sittenkin parempi nimike? Sill&#228;, jos noita p&#228;&#228;llik&#246;it&#228; olisi jokaisella vilkkaammalla asemalla kaksi, niin olihan siin&#228; p&#228;&#228;llikoita kerrakseen  :Wink: .

Eli menisik&#246;h&#228;n homma n&#228;in:

Metroliikennevalvojan ty&#246;paikka on laiturin puoliv&#228;liss&#228; oleva koppi, jonka yl&#228;osa on kauttaaltaan panssaroitua ja iskunkest&#228;v&#228;&#228; lasia. Siin&#228; on pieni luukku asiakkaiskontakteja varten ja h&#228;nell&#228; on valmiudet myyd&#228; kertalippuja sek&#228; tarkastaa matkakortteja. H&#228;nell&#228; on edess&#228;&#228;n monitorit, joista saa n&#228;kyviin monenlaisia tilanteita. T&#228;rkein niist&#228; on n&#228;kym&#228; asemalaiturin p&#228;&#228;st&#228;, jolloin h&#228;n n&#228;kee tilanteen laajan tilanteen metrojunan vierella. My&#246;s laiturin toisessa p&#228;&#228;ss&#228; on samanlainen kamera. Yksi monitoreista saadaan n&#228;yttam&#228;&#228;n kuvaa junan ohjaamosta k&#228;sin, ns. kuljettajamonitori. Lis&#228;ksi voidaan n&#228;hd&#228; tilanne mill&#228; tahansa muulla asemalla, jotta h&#228;n pystyy seuraamaan junien liikeit&#228; ja ennakoimaan sen tulon h&#228;nen asemalleen. Lis&#228;ksi tarvittavat tietoliikenne- ja  puhelinyhteydet keskusvalvomoon sek&#228; muualla (mm. poliisiin ja pelastusviranomaisiin) ovat itsest&#228;&#228;nselvyys.
Kun metrojuna tulee, on h&#228;n nahnyt sen tulon jo Kaisanimesta saakka. Muidenkin junien kulkua h&#228;n pystyy siis seuraamaan, mutta tietysti l&#228;hin h&#228;nen asemaansa l&#228;hestyv&#228; juna on niist&#228; se t&#228;rkein. Kun juna tulee asemalle ja pys&#228;htyy aina samalle kohdalle. Lattiaan on selke&#228;sti merkitty ovien kohdat ja seisontajarrun kytkeydytty&#228; junan ovet avautuvat automaattisesti. Matkustajat kiirehtiv&#228;t sis&#228;&#228;n ja ulos. Kuluu 10 sekuntia ja ovien sulkeutumisesta kertova varoitus&#228;&#228;ni sek&#228; digitaalisesti muodostettu "Varokaa sulkeutuvia ovia!"-fraasi kuuluvat. Ovet l&#228;htev&#228;t tulemaan kiinni, mutta joku matkustajista viel&#228; rynnii oven valiin. Muut ovet menev&#228;t kiinni, mutta t&#228;m&#228; matkustaja j&#228;&#228; viiv&#228;stytt&#228;m&#228;&#228;n t&#228;t&#228; viimeist&#228; ovea. Metrojunanvalvoja kytkee automatiikan pois napin painalluksella ja tuo ovi siirtyy manuaaliseen valvontaan. Samalla h&#228;n ottaa k&#228;teens&#228; langattoman mikrofoonin ja kuuluttaa p&#228;&#228;tt&#228;v&#228;isesti: "Varokaa sukeutuvia ovia, olkaa hyv&#228;!". Viimeinen matkustaja saadaan pois ovien v&#228;list&#228; ja sen lukkiuduttua (muut ovet ovat jo lukossa) junan seisontajarru vapautuu. Juna l&#228;htee ja kiihdytt&#228;&#228; reippaasti matkaan. Muutamat kipin&#228;t sinkoilevat tunnelissa ja junan &#228;&#228;ni vaimenee. 
Metroliikennevalvojalla on jo seuraava, Kaisaniemess&#228; l&#228;hto&#228; tekev&#228; juna monitorissaan. 

Metroliikennevalvojalla on luonnollisesti metrojunankuljettajan p&#228;tevyys poikkeustilanteita varten. Metrovartijat ovat tavittaessa apuna, jos tulee pahempia h&#228;iriotekijoit&#228;.

Olisiko metroliikennevalvojan toimenkuva t&#228;llainen? Mit&#228; lis&#228;tt&#228;v&#228;&#228;, arvon foorumilaiset ja metroliikenteen ammattilaiset?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Veikkaan, ettei useilla asemilla voi sijoittaa ty&#246;pistett&#228; keskelle. Ellei HKL sitten aio satsata rahaa paljon enemm&#228;n. Turvallisuusvaatimukset nimitt&#228;in sanelevat, ett&#228; kokonaan tai osittain maan alla sijaitsevassa ty&#246;tilassa tulee olla mm. hyv&#228; ilmanvaihto, valaistus n&#228;iden varaj&#228;rjestelm&#228;t. Lis&#228;ksi poistumistien tulee olla tarpeeksi l&#228;hell&#228;, joten asemat menisi uusiksi, mik&#228;li koppi keskelle halutaan.

Kuulostaa aika raskaalta ty&#246;lt&#228;. Musta ei ainakaan tule isona semmoista, musta tulee metronkuljettaja. En min&#228; haluaisi katsoa, kuinka metro parin minuutin v&#228;lein tulee asemalle ja poistuu muutaman sekunnin j&#228;lkeen. Rautatientorilla tai kampissa en haluaisi valvoa ikin&#228;. Joutuisin huutamaan joka kertaa, kun metro it&#228;&#228;n olisi tekem&#228;ss&#228; l&#228;ht&#246;&#228;. Lis&#228;ksi "Varokaa ovia" alkaisi suututtamaan niin paljon, ett&#228; saisin hermoromahduksen.

----------


## ultrix

VR:n ja etenkin Matkahuollon lipunmyyjät asemilla saavat joka päivä kärsiä ne samat iänikuiset kuulutukset, enkä ole ikinä nähnyt heidän hermostuvan niiden vuoksi. Ihmisiä on erilaisia, Vesan ei tarvitse ryhtyä Rautatientorin asemapäälliköksi  :Smile:

----------


## pakki

Tota noin nii voitaisko joskus hakea vertaus kohdetta saman kokoisesta kaupungista kuin Helsinki? Ainakin muistaakseni Singaporessa asuu pikkusen enempi väkeä kuin armaassa pääkaupungissamme. Surettaa, että hieno ammattiryhmä on katoamassa historiaan ja aivan suuruuden hullujen suunnitelmien takia.
Tsemppiä teille kaikille sinne metroon entiseltä metrojunankuljettajalta  :Smile: 
Toivotaan että järki löytyisi myös päättäviin elimiin ja kuljettajat jäisi juniin.

----------


## vristo

> Tota noin nii voitaisko joskus hakea vertaus kohdetta saman kokoisesta kaupungista kuin Helsinki? Ainakin muistaakseni Singaporessa asuu pikkusen enempi v&#228;ke&#228; kuin armaassa p&#228;&#228;kaupungissamme.


 K&#228;visiko t&#228;m&#228;: Lausanne noin 250.000 asukasta koko alueella. Anteron mukaan sinne on suunnitteilla seuraava systeemi: Lausanne (2007, M2 extension, rubber-tyred).

http://urbanrail.net/eu/lau/lausanne.htm




> Surettaa, ett&#228; hieno ammattiryhm&#228; on katoamassa historiaan ja aivan suuruuden hullujen suunnitelmien takia.
> Tsemppi&#228; teille kaikille sinne metroon entiselt&#228; metrojunankuljettajalta 
> Toivotaan ett&#228; j&#228;rki l&#246;ytyisi my&#246;s p&#228;&#228;tt&#228;viin elimiin ja kuljettajat j&#228;isi juniin.


 En minak&#228;&#228;n ole v&#228;heksynyt heid&#228;n ammattiaan. Olen yritt&#228;nyt skenarioida, millaista olisikaan automaattimetron ja siihen liittyv&#228;n henkil&#246;st&#246;n toiminta Helsingiss&#228;. En ole p&#228;&#228;ttaj&#228;, joten ne asiat j&#228;&#228;k&#246;&#246;t osavimpiin k&#228;siin.

----------


## ultrix

Köpishän on samaa kokoluokkaa, samoin oikeastaan Tampereen kokoinen Lille, jonka metropolialue on Helsingin metropolialueen kokoinen. Lillessä on toteutettu VAL-tyyppinen automaattinen kevytmetro, jolla on kaksi linjaa.

(hups, unohdin painaa "Lähetä vastaus"-painiketta)

----------


## edsel

> Ne myös todistavat sen, että Helsingin metron matkustajat eivät ole koneita, vaan ihmisiä, joille sattuu arviointivirheitä kun metrojuna ei toimikaan inhimillisiä aisteja tukien.


Oman kokemukseni mukaan oven väliin jäävät ovat useimmiten sokean itsekkäitä opportunisteja, joiden mielestä on ihan reilua viivyttää viidensadan muun matkustajan matkaa jos itse vain säästyy kolme minuutin odottelulta. Ovien ilkivaltainen aukipitely saattaa tietenkin nykyisestäänkin yleistyä jos vastapuolena on tunnistinautomaatiikka.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ovien ilkivaltainen aukipitely saattaa tietenkin nykyisestäänkin yleistyä jos vastapuolena on tunnistinautomaatiikka.


... ja seuraukset ovat nykyistä pahemmat. Ei ole kuljettajaa kuuluttamassa, että pois välistä, ja sitten ovet saadaan kiinni. Kenkä oven väliin, niin automaatin ovi aukeaa kuin hississä ikään, ja ovi ja juna odottavat taas 10 sekuntia, ennen kuin varoitusääni ja -valo alkavat hälyyttää siitä, että kohta ovi menee taas kiinni (ja voi laittaa kengän väliin uudelleen).

Olen nähnyt tämän käytännössä Köpiksessä. Eikä kyse ole ilkivallasta, vaan esim. siitä, etteivät kaikki ihmiset laiturilta ehdi sisään. Tämä kierre tietenkin pahenee, kun eka juna alkaa viipyä, ja odottava ihmismäärä kasvaa pysäkki pysäkiltä.

Luin juuri (Today's railways, June 06), kuinka Kreikassa Tessalonikissa suunnitellaan automaattimetroa, jonne tulee kuljettajat. Jotkut käyvät itse katsomassa, miten nämä asiat toimivat (esim. Docklands) ja eivät toimi (esim. Köpis) ja valitsevat sellaisen "automaatin", joka toimii. Meillä riitti internetselvitys.

Antero

----------


## tkunnas

> ... ja seuraukset ovat nykyistä pahemmat. Ei ole kuljettajaa kuuluttamassa, että pois välistä, ja sitten ovet saadaan kiinni. Kenkä oven väliin, niin automaatin ovi aukeaa kuin hississä ikään, ja ovi ja juna odottavat taas 10 sekuntia, ennen kuin varoitusääni ja -valo alkavat hälyyttää siitä, että kohta ovi menee taas kiinni (ja voi laittaa kengän väliin uudelleen).


Voisiko tuohon ajatella sellaista ratkaisua, että laiturialue on jaettu raiteen suuntaisella seinällä kahteen osaan: "raiteen puoli" ja "aseman puoli". 

Raiteen puolelta avautuu ovet automaattisesti aseman puolelle menijöille aivan kuin esim. kauppojen automaattiovet asiakkaille. Aseman puolelta raiteen puolelle menijöille on myös automaattisesti avautuvat ovet, mutta nämä pysyvät kiinni sen ajan, jonka juna on pysähtyneenä.

Silloin viime hetkellä junaan ryntäävät eivät pääse mukaan ja juna pääsee oikea-aikaisesti liikkeelle. Toki joku voi yrittää livahtaa vastavirtaan junasta tulevien käyttämän oven kautta, mutta se on todennäköisesti niin hankalaa, että on helpompi odottaa seuraavaa junaa, joka kuitenkin tulee pian.

Näitä ovia olisi tietysti paljon, ja tasaisesti koko käytössä olevan laituripituuden matkalle sijoitettuna.

TKu

----------


## solvik

Automaattimetro tervetullu uudistus, suojaseinät metroasemille ja niihin automaattiovet jotka sulkeutuvat ennen metron ovien sulkeutumista. näin estetään turha ryntäily metroon.

----------


## ultrix

> Automaattimetro tervetullu uudistus, suojaseinät metroasemille ja niihin automaattiovet jotka sulkeutuvat ennen metron ovien sulkeutumista. näin estetään turha ryntäily metroon.


Tälläkin foorumilla on pohdittu noita väliseiniä ja -ovia. Ajatuksesta on kuitenkin luovuttu, koska M100- ja M200-junien ovet ovat eri lailla sijoitettuja, joten tarvitaan toisenlainen ratkaisu ongelmaan.

----------


## Markku K

> Automaattimetro tervetullu uudistus...


Mikä siinä tekee Sinulle niin tervetulleen uudistuksen?  :Cool:

----------


## Fiss

Tämmöistä sattui silmään Helsingin Uutisissa (ilmaisjakelu) 18.8.2006: "Metron automatisoinnista valitus hallinto-oikeuteen". Jutussa ei kerrottu kuka valituksen on tehnyt ja milloin. En ole huomannut muissa medioissa tai täällä mainintaa asiasta. Vai onko tämä jo vanhempi juttu? Joka tapauksessa mielenkiintoista nähdä miten tähän reagoidaan.

Valikoitu pätkä uutisesta: 


> Valituksessa vaaditaan valtuuston päätöksen kumoamista muun muassa siksi, että se on lainvastainen. Lisäksi päätöksen kerrotaan syntyneen virheellisessä järjestyksessä, koska päätöksen valmistelussa on esitetty virheellistä tietoa, joka on ollut päätöksen perusteena. Valituksessa kerrotaan, että valtuustolle on annettu virheellinen kuva siitä, että metron automatisointi tarkoittaisi kustannusten alenemista ja joukkoliikenteen palvelun paranemista liikenteen nopeutumisen kautta. Tosiasiassa automatisointi merkitsee valituksen mukaan pysyvää metroliikenteen kustannusten nousua sekä matkanopeuden hidastumista.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä olen ymmärtänyt, että tuo hidastuminen on pidentyneiden pysäkkiaikojen vuoksi todellinen ongelma, joka myös ymmärretään (mutta josta vaietaan) HKL:ssä.

Mutta entä kustannukset? Sen toki ymmärrän, että metron henkilöstökustannusten pieneneminen ei ole suurta, kun kuskit korvataan muulla henkilökunnalla, mutta eivät kai ne kasva? Onkohan tässä ajateltu niin, että kun nyt on esitetty pintaliikenteen reipasta karsimista sillä periaatteella, että automaattimetro houkuttelisi pinnalta matkustajia, niin valittaja pitää sitä epärealistisena, ja kun pintaliikenteessä ei oikeasti säästettäisi, niin sitten kustannukset kasvaisivat? Pintasäästöt olivat se seikka, joka sai kaupungin talous- ja suunnittelukeskuksen suopeaksi tälle investoinnille, muuten olisi jäänyt ko. päätös todennäköisesti tekemättä.

----------


## MU

Jos joku eksyy Barcelonaan niin luin juuri, että metrolinjalla 2 otetaan syyskuussa käyttöön kaksi ensimmäistä Alstomin valmistamaa automaattikäyttöön soveltuvaa junaa. Kuljettajistaan junat pääsevät kuitenkin eroon vasta siirryttyään linjalle 9, kunhan se joskus valmistuu. Tunnelitöissä on ollut aika pahoja ongelmia. Valmistuessaan linja 9 tulee olemaan yksi Euroopan pisimmistä; 41/42,6 km ja 43/46 asemaa lähteestä riippuen (TMB/Wikipedia). Lontoossa kai on pidempiäkin?

----------


## SD202

> Lontoossa kai on pidempiäkin?


On, ainakin Central Linella pystyy matkustamaan junaa vaihtamatta 54,9 kilometrin matkan. 
http://www.faqs.org/faqs/uk/transpor...section-7.html

----------


## vristo

Onkohan tälläinen VAL-metro Helsingin yksi vaihtoehto? Ja kovasti näyttää siltä, että Helsingin alueen uudet metro-osuudet ovat poikkeuksetta tunnelimetroja, joten esteitä ko. järjestelmälle ei lienee ole sen puitteissa. Toki mittasuhteet (mm. vaunujen leveyden osalta) olisivat eri kun keskieurooppalaisissa VAL-systeemeissä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onkohan tälläinen VAL-metro Helsingin yksi vaihtoehto? Ja kovasti näyttää siltä, että Helsingin alueen uudet metro-osuudet ovat poikkeuksetta tunnelimetroja, joten esteitä ko. järjestelmälle ei lienee ole sen puitteissa. Toki mittasuhteet (mm. vaunujen leveyden osalta) olisivat eri kun keskieurooppalaisissa VAL-systeemeissä.


Olen tosiaan puhunut aikaisemmin VAL:in puolesta eräillä nettifoorumeilla. Käytännön kokemukset sillä matkustamisesta Lillessä olivat ylivoimaisen positiivisia. Se liikkuu näpsäkästi, kiihtyy ja jarruttaa nopeasti ja tasaisesti, eikä viive asemilla ole yhtään sen pidempi kuin ihmisen ohjaamana olisi, melkein tuntuu jopa lyhyemmältä. Joskus joku jumiuttaa ovet, mutta automatiikkaa ovaa silloin ovet ja sulkee ne uudelleen aika reippaasti, joten siitä ei käytännössä tule ylimääräistä viivettä. Lisäksi ajoautomatiikka tasaa aikataulua ajamalla hieman kovempaa tai hitaampaa asemien välillä riippuen siitä ollaanko jäljessä vai edellä. Ja täytyy muistaa, että koko systeemi on yhden kontrollijärjestelmän piirissä, joten kaikkien junien kulkua voidaan hienosäätää yhdestä valvomosta. Eri tilanteita ja ajankohtia varten on eri ohjelmia, joista valitaan haluttu ja automatiikka sitten lähettää junia matkaan ja ohjaa niitä valitun ohjelman mukaisesti.

Negatiivisena puolena näkisin itse kumipyörätekniikan verrattuna teräspyöriin, mutta operatiivisessa mielessä se ei varmaan haitanne kauheasti jos kyseessä on täysin stand-alone -systeemi. Lisäksi rata pitää olla tehokkaasti eristetty muusta liikenteestä kuten perinteisessä metrossa. Virta otetaan kolmannesta kiskosta.

Positiivisia puolia on mm. pieni halkaisija (=pienemmät tunnelit), normaalia metroa tiukemmat kaarresäteet ja hyvin toimiva automatiikka. Koska ihmistyötä ei tarvita ajamaan junia, junat voivat olla lyhyitä ja niitä voidaan ajaa tiheästi ilman lisäkustannuksia, joten odotusaika asemalla jää lyhyeksi, tuoreimpien tietojen mukaan Lillessä ajetaan nyt 1 minuutin vuorovälein. Jos ja kun junat ovat lyhyitä, laiturit voidaan rakentaa lyhyiksi jolloin päästään halvemmalla, mutta vastaavasti kapasiteetin kasvattaminen pidempiin juniin siirtymällä maksaa jos pitää pidentää laitureita siinä yhteydessä.

Mielenkiinnolla odotan tietoja millaiseksi muodostuu VAL:in seuraajateknologia Neoval, joka on vasta konseptointivaiheessa. Ennakkotietojen mukaan Neoval ei korvaa VAL:ia vaan siitä tulee hieman erilainen ratkaisu, jonka on tarkoitus mm. skaalautua joustavammin pienistä peoplemovereista aina täysikokoiseen metroon asti. Mm. vaunumäärä on tarkoitus olla vapaammin valittavissa kuin VAL:issa ja tekniikan lienee määrä olla vielä kevyempää. Se mikä vähän huolestuttaa on, että Lohr-firma on mukana konsortiossa, joten on mahdollista, että siinä toistetaan joitakin ongelmia joita on ollut TransLohr-kumipyöräratikkasysteemissä. Tai toivottavasti ainakin ottavat oppia. Joka tapauksessa mielenkiintoista ja kannatettavaa että näissäkin ratkaisuissa innovoidaan rohkeasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onkohan tälläinen VAL-metro Helsingin yksi vaihtoehto? Ja kovasti näyttää siltä, että Helsingin alueen uudet metro-osuudet ovat poikkeuksetta tunnelimetroja, joten esteitä ko. järjestelmälle ei lienee ole sen puitteissa. Toki mittasuhteet (mm. vaunujen leveyden osalta) olisivat eri kun keskieurooppalaisissa VAL-systeemeissä.


Jos Helsinkiin rakennettaisiin kokonaan nykyisestä metrosta erillään toimiva toinen metrolinja niin VAL voisi olla ihan kelpo vaihtoehto. 

HKL tosin suunnittelee automatisoivansa nykyisen metrolinjan niin että käytetään nykyisiä junia, eli myös vanhoihin M100 sarjan juniin tulee automaattiohjaus. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Jos Helsinkiin rakennettaisiin kokonaan nykyisestä metrosta erillään toimiva toinen metrolinja niin VAL voisi olla ihan kelpo vaihtoehto.


Val (ja muut pikkumetrot) on kieltämättä siitä innovatiivinen tekniikka, että siinä yhdistyy perinteisen raitiovaunun pieni kapasiteetti ja tunnelirakentamisen korkea hinta. On siis saatu kaksi huonoa puolta samaan pakettiin.

Kun Helsingissä Mannerheimintiellä ratikoiden efektiivinen vuoroväli ruuhkassa on alle 1,5 minuuttia jo nyt, on vaikeaa nähdä miten automaattinen kevytmetro voisi selviytyä mistään merkittävästä runkoyhteydestä Helsingissä. Jollekin hiljaisemmalle välille voitaisiin tietysti rakentaa VAL, jos halutaan välttämättä päästä metron kilometrihintoihin.

Kööpenhaminassahan käytetään AnsaldoBredan teräspyöräistä automaattimetroa, joka maksoi järkyttävän paljon. Kaupan päälle kyseinen metro on nykyään aina täynnä eikä kapasiteettia enää oikein voi lisätä muuten kuin rakentamalla kaikki asemat uudelleen pidempiä junia varten.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Val (ja muut pikkumetrot) on kieltämättä siitä innovatiivinen tekniikka, että siinä yhdistyy perinteisen raitiovaunun pieni kapasiteetti ja tunnelirakentamisen korkea hinta. On siis saatu kaksi huonoa puolta samaan pakettiin.
> 
> Kun Helsingissä Mannerheimintiellä ratikoiden efektiivinen vuoroväli ruuhkassa on alle 1,5 minuuttia jo nyt, on vaikeaa nähdä miten automaattinen kevytmetro voisi selviytyä mistään merkittävästä runkoyhteydestä Helsingissä. Jollekin hiljaisemmalle välille voitaisiin tietysti rakentaa VAL, jos halutaan välttämättä päästä metron kilometrihintoihin.


VAL on kylläkin huomattavasti nopeampi kuin ratikka, ja kuten sanoin, sillä päästään Lillessä 1 minuutin vuoroväliin. Jos VAL varustetaan alusta pitäen pitkillä laitureilla, kapasiteetti ei ole ongelma raskaaseen metroon verrattuna. Pienistä dimensioista ja tiukasta kaarresäteestä johtuen VAL:in tunnelointi on valmistajan mukaan n. 30 % edullisempaa kuin raskaan metron. Veikkaisin että verrattuna Helsingin giganttisen kokoiseen kalustoon, ero on ainakin tuota luokkaa VAL:in eduksi.




> Kööpenhaminassahan käytetään AnsaldoBredan teräspyöräistä automaattimetroa, joka maksoi järkyttävän paljon. Kaupan päälle kyseinen metro on nykyään aina täynnä eikä kapasiteettia enää oikein voi lisätä muuten kuin rakentamalla kaikki asemat uudelleen pidempiä junia varten.


En ole valitettavasti päässyt testaamaan Kööpenhaminan metroa, kun siellä käydessä on ollut aina liian kiire jonnekin. Kuvista päätellen kalusto on täysikokoista, jolloin tunnelointi on kallista. Jos asiat tehdään huonoksi vielä sillä, että tehdään alunpitäen liian lyhyet laiturit, niin saadaanhan siitä kallis. Olen myös lukenut jostain, että mm. juuri Kööpenhaminassa on ongelmia ovien kanssa, kun ihmiset pyrkivät mukaan, jumiuttavat ovet ja tilanteen ratkeaminen automatiikalla kestää liian kauan.

Sen mitä VAL-järjestelmällä olen matkustanut asuessani Lillessä opiskelijavaihtarina, siellä ei ole tuollaisia oviongelmia: Ensinnäkin jos seuraava juna tulee minuutin-parin sisään, matkustalla on varsin pieni insentiivi yrittää tunkea väkisin viime hetkellä junaan. Sen verran epämiellyttävää on kuitenkin jäädä hetkeksi puristuksiin. Toiseksi VAL:in tekniikka tuntuu toimivalta, toisin kuin ilmeisesti tuon AnsaldoBredan tekniikka. Jos ovi jumiutuu, automaattiohjaus läväyttää ovet auki ja uudestaan kiinni varsin ripeään tahtiin. Tästä ei tule viivästystä. Ja jos tulee, niin seuraava asemaväli ajetaan sitten vähän kovempaa, jotta saadaan viive kurottua kiinni. Automatiikka osaa laskea ja optimoida kaiken tämän.

VAL:ista voidaan perustellusti olla montaa mieltä puolesta tai vastaan, mutta kannattaisi perustaa kuitenkin kritiikki tosiasioihin. Suosittelen käyntiä Lillessä (TGV:llä vain tunti Pariisista Brysselin suuntaan), joten käykääpä joukolla katsomassa miten se toimii.  :Smile:  Jos ei Lille houkuta, niin VAL:eja löytyy myös Toulousesta, Rennesistä, Torinosta sekä Pariisista Orlyn ja jatkossa myös Roissy-Charles de Gaullen lentokentältä (vaan ei Pariisin metrosta jonne ei provinssissa, Pohjois-Ranskassa, kehitetty tekniikka kelvannut: piti rakentaa oma automaattiohjaus itse alusta asti valmistajien kanssa). Monesti automatiikan ongelmissa on kyse jonkun tietyn valmistajan tekniikan ongelmista eikä automatiikan periaatteellisista ongelmista.

----------


## jpe

Tuli tässä ketjua lukiessa mieleen eräs irrallinen kysymys. Jos kerran on jo vuosikymmeniä ollut selvää, että Helsingin metron automatisoiminen on se tavoite johon pyritään, niin miksi vielä vuonna 2000 uutta kalustoa hankittaessa kuitenkin hankittiin Bombardieriltä megaraskaita "Berliinin S-bahneja", vieläpä sellaisia, joiden ovien sijoittelu ei ole sama kun vanhoissa M 100:sa? Hankintahan oli kevyempään suuntaan tähtäävän automatisaatiohankkeen kannalta kerrassaan surkea.

Kaiken järjen mukaanhan Köpis-tyylisen automaattimetron kannalta olisi ollut parempi suunnitella länsimetrokin itämetroa kevyemmäksi, jolloin metro oltaisiin voitu nostaa myös maan pinnalle, ja asemia oltaisiin saatu tiheämpään, sinne missä niitä tarvitaan. Lisäksi kevyempää metroa olisi jatkossa paljon helpompi kehittää, koska rakentaminen on edullisempaa ja joustavuus mahdollistaa asemien järkevämmän ja tiheämmän sijoittelun.

Jos metro on pakko automatisoida, niin miksi ei sitten hyödynnettäisi juuri niitä hyviä puolia, jotka kevyt automaattimetro mahdollistaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> VAL on kylläkin huomattavasti nopeampi kuin ratikka, ja kuten sanoin, sillä päästään Lillessä 1 minuutin vuoroväliin.


VAL-junat eivät aja sen suuremmilla nopeuksilla kuin raitiovaunut (60-80 km/h). Ja käytännössä maksiminopeuden määrää asemaväli, kun ei ehditä kiihdyttää kovin suureen nopeuteen. Minuutin vuoroväli on erikoista metroille, mutta tavallista raitiovaunuille.

VALilla on minusta vain kaksi etua ratikoihin nähden. Yksi on kumipyörien ansiosta sallittava lyhyt junien välinen etäisyys tunneliajossa, koska kumipyörillä saadaan lyhyempi hätäjarrutusmatka. Kiihtyvyys ei voi olla ratikkaa parempi, koska kiihtyvyyden rajoittaa se, että sallitaan seisovat matkustajat.

Toinen etu on, ettei tunneleihin tule koskaan henkilöautoja haittaamaan joukkoliikennettä. Mutta oikealla järjestelmäsuunnittelulla tämä haitta voidaan poistaa ja nykyään myös poistetaan ratikoilta.

Loput ominaisuudet ovatkin sitten haittaa ratikoiden pintaliikenteeseen nähden.




> Jos VAL varustetaan alusta pitäen pitkillä laitureilla, kapasiteetti ei ole ongelma raskaaseen metroon verrattuna. Pienistä dimensioista ja tiukasta kaarresäteestä johtuen VAL:in tunnelointi on valmistajan mukaan n. 30 % edullisempaa kuin raskaan metron. Veikkaisin että verrattuna Helsingin giganttisen kokoiseen kalustoon, ero on ainakin tuota luokkaa VAL:in eduksi.


En aivan usko valmistajan väitettä. Linjaraide tunnelissa on saman hintainen VALilla ja teräspyöräkalustolla. Ei tunnelin hintaan vaikuta tunnelissa olevan raiteen kaarresäde. VAL on helpompi rakentaa katuverkkoa noudattavaksi ja voidaan siten rakentaa lähemmäksi maanpintaa kuin HKL-metro. Tällöin säästetän jonkin verran hissi- ja porraskustannuksissa, koska noustava matka on lyhyempi.

Tunnelirakentamisessa hinta muodostuu nimenomaan asemien kustannuksista. Ja niihin taas ei paljoa vaikuta aseman koko, vaan aseman varustus.




> En ole valitettavasti päässyt testaamaan Kööpenhaminan metroa, kun siellä käydessä on ollut aina liian kiire jonnekin. Kuvista päätellen kalusto on täysikokoista, jolloin tunnelointi on kallista..


Köpiksen metrovaunut ovat 2,65 m leveitä ja niihin mahtuu 300 henkilöä. Vaunut ovat käytännössä saman kokoisia kuin nykyaikaiset kookkaat ratikat.

Tässä Köpistä esittelevä sivuni: http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/kopenhagen.htm




> Olen myös lukenut jostain, että mm. juuri Kööpenhaminassa on ongelmia ovien kanssa, kun ihmiset pyrkivät mukaan, jumiuttavat ovet ja tilanteen ratkeaminen automatiikalla kestää liian kauan.


Oikeassa olet. VAL-junien ovitoiminnot voivat olla nopeampia kuin Köpiksessä. Ovitoimintojen nopeus on ratkaisevaa 1-1,5 min vuoroväleillä, koska avaus ja suljenta toiseen kertaan voi turva-aikoineen kestää 10 sekuntia, saman verran kun tehokkaasti hoidetulla ratikalla kestää koko pysäkkiaika.

Minusta kokonaisuutena VAL ei poikkea automaattisita kuljettimista ja siihen pätevät samat periaatteet ja rajoitukset kuin automaatteihin yleensä koosta riippumatta. Jos esimerkiksi järjestelmä pystyy ottamaan kiinni myöhästymisiä, se tarkoittaa sitä, että normaali toiminta on asetettu järjestelmän maksimitehokkuuden alle.

Automaattisille kuljettimille tyypillistä onkin, että ne toimivat "tehokkaasti" tai pikemminkin suunnitellusti pienellä kuormalla suunniteltuun kapasiteettiin nähden. Kun tullaan lähelle toereettista maksimikapasiteettia, alkaa ilmetä häiriöitä, koska matkustajat ovat ihmisiä eikä automaatti kykene sopeutumaan ihmisen käyttäytymiseen. Kuljettaja kykenee havainnoimaan matkustajien käyttäytymistä. Sen perusteella kuljettaja ennakoi tarvittavat toimet ja sopeuttaa ne matkustajien toimiin.

Käytännössä kuljettaja kykenee sovittamaan pysäkkiajan ja ovien sulkemisen tilanteen mukaan optimaalisesti, koska kuljettaja tietää, mitä laiturilla tapahtuu. Automaatti ei sitä tiedä, vaan pitää ovia avoinna turhaan tai yrittää sulkea niitä liian aikaisin. Kummassakin tapauksessa hukataan kapasiteettia.

Ransakssa on paljon kokemusta automaateista, nimenomaan VAL-metroista. Ranskalainen konsultti totesikin pari vuotta sitten Suomessa, ettei automaatteja pidä käyttää, jos nopeus tai kapasiteetti ovat kriittiset.

Automaatit ovat kalliita ja pikemminkin statuskysymys. Etenkin kun kuljettajakustannukset eivät ole metroissa ratkaisevia, ja erilainen valvontahenkilökunta joudutaan palkkaamaan tilalle, jos kuljettajia ei ole.

Antero

PS: En ole matkustellut varsinaisilla VAL-metroilla. Automaattikokemukseni ovat Köpis, Lontoo ja Pariisi. Sekä jotkut pienemmät automaattikuljettimet. Mikään näistä ei ole vakuuttanut minua automaatista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos metro on pakko automatisoida, niin miksi ei sitten hyödynnettäisi juuri niitä hyviä puolia, jotka kevyt automaattimetro mahdollistaa?


Automaatin lyhyt historia on, että alunperin HKL-metron piti olla automaatti, ja itse asiassa olikin. Mutta ei enää sitten, kun ryhdyttiin kuljettamaan ihmisiä. Metrolle hankittiin kulunvalvonta, joka oli käytännössä vanhentunut jo hankittaessa. Vanhentuneen järjestelmän laajentaminen oli ongelma jo Vuosaaren kanssa, kun metro oli ollut käytössä vasta runsaan 10 vuotta.

Automatisointi nousi uudelleen puheenaiheeksi, kun Espoon kuvioiden myötä kävi selväksi, että koko kulunvalvonta on pakko uusia, koska enää ei ole varaosia, joilla sitä voisi laajentaa. Täyden uusinnan myötä tuli tietenkin tilaisuus hankkiakin automaatti, kun kerran kaikki ratalaitteet olisi uusittava.

Kun automaatti keksittiin uudelleen, piti sille keksiä myös perustelut. En ole nähnyt päteviä perusteluita automaatille, mutta ei se ole ihmekään, sillä sellaisia ei ole. Automaatille esitettyjä perusteluita käsittelin jo viestissäni tämän ketjun alussa.

Minusta vaan tuntuu siltä, että metro on niin pyhä asia tässä kaupungissa, ettei mitään siihen liittyvää sovi vastustaa. Se yhdessä pitämättömien perusteluiden kanssa selittää valtuuston lähes yksimielisen päätöksen käynnistää 70 miljoonan euron automatisointihanke.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> VAL-junat eivät aja sen suuremmilla nopeuksilla kuin raitiovaunut (60-80 km/h). Ja käytännössä maksiminopeuden määrää asemaväli, kun ei ehditä kiihdyttää kovin suureen nopeuteen. Minuutin vuoroväli on erikoista metroille, mutta tavallista raitiovaunuille.


Anteeksi, taisi käydä vanhanaikaisesti kun mielikuvissa tahattomasti välkkyi helsinkiläinen perusratikka eikä moderni pikaraitiotie vertailukohtana. Olet ihan oikeassa.




> En aivan usko valmistajan väitettä. Linjaraide tunnelissa on saman hintainen VALilla ja teräspyöräkalustolla. Ei tunnelin hintaan vaikuta tunnelissa olevan raiteen kaarresäde. VAL on helpompi rakentaa katuverkkoa noudattavaksi ja voidaan siten rakentaa lähemmäksi maanpintaa kuin HKL-metro. Tällöin säästetän jonkin verran hissi- ja porraskustannuksissa, koska noustava matka on lyhyempi.
> 
> Tunnelirakentamisessa hinta muodostuu nimenomaan asemien kustannuksista. Ja niihin taas ei paljoa vaikuta aseman koko, vaan aseman varustus.


Itse asiassa olen ollut ymmärtävinäni, että kumipyörien vaatimat "raiteet" ovat sinänsä jopa kalliimmat kuin teräsraide, erityisesti kun vaihteet ovat mutkikkaammat teknisesti. Lähinnä tarkoitin tunnelin halkaisijaa: junat ovat vain 2 metriä leveät, joten VAL-tunneli on halkaisijaltaan pienempi kuin isommalle kalustolle rakennettu tunneli, ja säästöjen sanotaan tulevan tästä.

Kaarresäde tuli mainittua vain siinä mielessä, että jos tarkoituksena on tehdä asemat tiettyihin kohtiin, niin ei tarvitse rakentaa niin pitkiä mutkia vaan voidaan kurvata tiukemmin. Mutta toisaalta ehkä tämä kannattaisi ilmaista niin, että kyseessä ovat erilaisten tekniikoiden erilaiset ominaisuudet, jotka tekevät niistä soveliaita erityyppisiin ratkaisuihin, joten tarkkaan ottaen kaarresäde ei sinänsä vaikuta sitä eikä tätä kustannuksiin. Joustavammalla systeemillä voidaan vain tehdä parempi linjaus ja tavoittaa matkustajat tarkemmin, mistä kyllä on etua.




> Minusta kokonaisuutena VAL ei poikkea automaattisita kuljettimista ja siihen pätevät samat periaatteet ja rajoitukset kuin automaatteihin yleensä koosta riippumatta. [...] Ransakssa on paljon kokemusta automaateista, nimenomaan VAL-metroista. Ranskalainen konsultti totesikin pari vuotta sitten Suomessa, ettei automaatteja pidä käyttää, jos nopeus tai kapasiteetti ovat kriittiset. [...] En ole matkustellut varsinaisilla VAL-metroilla. Automaattikokemukseni ovat Köpis, Lontoo ja Pariisi. Sekä jotkut pienemmät automaattikuljettimet. Mikään näistä ei ole vakuuttanut minua automaatista.


En kiistä teoreettisia ongelmia joita VAL:iin ja automaattiohjaukseen liittyy ja kieltämättä tiukasti integroituna systeeminä se ei ole myöskään eritysen joustava. Todennäköisesti hyvin suunniteltu pikaratikka on moniin tarkoituksiin parempi.

Matkustin kuitenkin Lillessä opiskelijavaihtarina säännöllisesti VAL:illa, myös ruuhka-aikoina, ja olin varsin vaikutettu siitä kuinka hyvin se näytti toimivan käytännössä. Siinä oli jotain selittämättömän eleganttia toiminnan puolesta, ja se oli tavattoman miellyttävä matkustaa. Erityisesti lyhyet odotusajat myös harvan liikenteen aikana tuntuivat matkustajanäkökulmasta oikein mukavilta. Teknokraattisesti ajateltuna tuntuu myös rationaaliselta, jos palkkakulut voidaan supistaa pois ja siten ajaa tiheämmällä vuorovälillä. Tosin vahteja sitten tarvitaan kuitenkin jonkin verran, mutta ainakin ne ovat matkustajien joukossa eivätkä ohjaamossa.

Kuten sanoin, montaa mieltä voidaan olla ja itsellänikin on ainakin pari mielipidettä asiasta.  :Smile:  Suosittelen kiinnostuneille lämpimästi käyntiä katsomassa, vaikkei sinänsä siihen rakastuisikaan. Ainakin itse olen havainnut, että nuo matkustuskokemukset ovat stimuloineet kaikenlaisia ajatuksia, joista voi sitten jalostaa jotain muutakin.

----------


## vristo

Mihin on tarkoitus rakentaa automaattimetron testirata? Onko se kenties kohta rakennustöihin starttaavan (vuonna 2009) länsimetron jokin pätkä vai joku ihan erillinen testirata jossakin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mihin on tarkoitus rakentaa automaattimetron testirata? Onko se kenties kohta rakennustöihin starttaavan (vuonna 2009) länsimetron jokin pätkä vai joku ihan erillinen testirata jossakin?


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että sitä testatan nykyisellä radalla. Ehkä varikkoraiteilla ensiksi ja sitten varsinaisella radalla, yöaikaan kun muuta liikennettä ei ole. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Markku K

> Mulla on sellainen käsitys että sitä testatan nykyisellä radalla. Ehkä varikkoraiteilla ensiksi ja sitten varsinaisella radalla, yöaikaan kun muuta liikennettä ei ole. t. Rainer


Eiköhän koeajot ajella tosiaan varikon koestusraiteella jonne ao. laitteet asennetaan aikanaan.

----------


## vristo

Mitä muuten kuuluu tälle automaatioprojektille? Onko esimerkiksi laituriovet tulossa vai meinataanko pärjätä ilman? Modernisoidaanko junia jotenkin muuten kuin automaation vaatimat jutut (M100-junien modernisointihan toki menossa)? Ja mikäs se automaatioaste tuleekaan Helsinkiin: ATO, ATC, ATP vai mikä olikaan termi?

----------


## vristo

Vastaan itse itselleni kaupunginvaltuuston esityslistaa hyväksi käyttäen: 




> Uusi järjestelmä käsittäisi automaattisen junien ohjaus- ja valvontajärjestelmän (Automatic Train Control System eli ATC), johon sisältyvät jatkuva kulunvalvonta (Automatic Train Protection System eli ATP), automaattiajojärjestelmä (Automatic Train Operation System eli ATO) ja käytönohjausjärjestelmä (Automatic Train Supervisory System eli ATS). Automaattiajojärjestelmä ATO huolehtii junan ajamisesta kuljettajan kanssa taikka ilman kuljettajaa (täysin miehittämätön ajo). Jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan järjestelmä ATP valvoo junien turvallista ajoa, mm. junien etäisyyksiä ja nopeutta. Käytönohjausjärjestelmän ATS avulla mm. automatisoidaan aikatauluun liittyviä toimintoja ja ohjataan matkustajainformaatiota.


Siinähän se on siiis. On kyllä ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä, mikä firma selviää automatisoinnin toimittajaksi ja asentajaksi. Mitäs tämän alan osaajia maailmassa onkaan? Tuo VAL-metro on täällä jo mainittu, mutta mitkä tekevät tuollaisia jälkiasennuksena? Taitaa olla ne tutut ja tunnetut eli Bombardier, Alstom, Siemens, mutta onko myös muita?

P.S: Täältä löytyikin lista tuon alan laitetoimittajista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä muuten kuuluu tälle automaatioprojektille?


Uutislehti 100 kertoi tänään, että automatisoinnin tarjouskilpailu joudutaan uusimaan, koska ensimmäisen kilpailun tarjoukset eivät ole vertailukelpoisia.

----------


## Antero Alku

Automaattimetroista oli pari esitelmää UITP:ssä.

Barcelonassa on päätetty automatisoida linja 9 ja Pariisissa linja 1. Barcelonan esitelmässä ei juuri perusteltu automatisointia, vaan lähdettiin siitä, että se on itsestäänselvä asia. Pariisissa oli sentään asiaperustelukin: Linjan 1 kulunvalvonta on osittain peräisin 1950-luvulta, ja nyt hankitaan uusinta teknologiaa seuraavaksi 50 vuodeksi.

Pariisin linjalla 1 kuljetetaan vuorokaudessa noin 750.000 matkustajaa. Siellä ajetaan kumipyörien sallimaa 90 sekunnin vuoroväliä kuljettajilla, ja on siis ajettu jo vuosikymmenet.

Nyt kun kulunvalvonta uusitaan, laitureille tulee portit. Liikennettä ei voi keskeyttää, vaan kaikki työt tehdään öisin liikennetauon aikana. Käytännössä joudutaan myös ajamaan automaattia ja kuljettajajunia rinnan. Touhu maksaa 150 miljoonaa, hyödyiksi on laskettu 50 miljoonaa. Minulle jäi avoimeksi, mistä hyödyt tulevat. Nopeutuneesta liikenteestä sanottiin. Automaatilla kun voidaan ajaa 90 sekunnin vuoroväliä - kuten ennenkin. Eikä kovempaakaan voi ajaa kuin ennen.

Kysyin lopuksi, ovatko ovitoiminnot automaattiset ja jos ovat, miten selvitään väliin tunkevien ihmisten aiheuttamasta viivytyksestä? Kerroin, että olen nähnyt Köpiksessä, mikä sotku siitä seuraa. Kysymystä seurasi pitkä hiljaisuus, jonka aikana moni katseli minua ihmettelevällä ilmeellä. Sitten esiintyjä vastasi aluksi, että kyllä, laituriovet ovat automaattiset ja junat ovat myös. Mutta jos menee ovien väliin kerran, ei kuulemma mene toista kertaa. Eli ihmiset oppivat olemaan menemättä ovien väliin. Ovitoimintoja perusteltiin myös automaattilinjan 14 kokemuksilla. Tosin ei kerrottu, että siellä matkustajia on noin 1/10 osa linjasta 1. Viimeinen peruste oli, että eihän kaikki laiturilta mahdu juniin nytkään. Tämä on muuten aivan totta, olen itse kokenut tämän.

Nykyään kulunvalvontalaitteet ovat jatkuvatoimisia ja tietotekniikkaa, joten automaatti tulee kuin kylkiäisenä - siis itse kulunvalvonnan kannalta. Tietenkin kuljettajattoman ajon muut järjestelyt maksavat. Nykyaikainen kulunvalvonta hoitaa helposti junan kiihdytyksen ja jarrutuksen. Mutta se ei automatisoi ihmisiä, minkä vuoksi toiminnaltaan kriittisissä automaateissa on laiturivahdit, junanlähettjät, junaemännät tai kuljettajat, eli ihminen hoitamassa ovet. Tai sitten koko automaattikuljetin on puoliksi lelu, jossa matkustajia on enempi nimeksi. No, niinhän on länsimetrossakin, jos sellainen tehdään 6000 ihmisen tuntikapasiteetille.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Automatisoitu ja lyhytlaiturinen metro ei kylläkään ole halvempi.
> 
> Automaatio sen sijaan nostaa metron hintaa selvästi. Helsingin valtuustolle esitettyjen dokumenttien mukaan pelkkä kulunvalvontajärjestelmä on 55 Me kalliimpi automaattina kuin kuljettajaperustaisena. Tosiasiassa hintaero ei jää tähän, sillä kuljettajaton ajo (joka on eri asia kuin automaatti) edellyttää tunneleiden pituisen sivulaiturin ja valaistuksen sekä tiheät kulkuväylät eri kulkusuuntien tunneleiden välille. Ja näiden väylien on oltava palosuojatut. Asemille edellytetään laituriovet + seinät. Mitään näistä kuluista ei ole kerrottu Helsingin Valtuustolle, mutta eivät ne ihan muutamalla sadalla tuhannella synny.



Miksi kuljettajaton ajo edellyttää muka laiturinovia? Ei nykyäänkään kuljettaja pysty metrossa tai lähijunassa muuta kuin painamaan jarrua, jos joku hyppää tai joutuu muuten radalle. Automaatti osaa ihan samalla lailla painaa jarrua.

Hyvin outo on myös väitteesi automaattimetron vaatimista lisäturvallisuusratkaisuista. Kuljettaja ei poikkeustilanteessa pysty käytännössä tekemään paljon sen kummempaa kuin automaattikaan. 

Nuo mainitsemasi turvallisuusasiat eivät mielestäni liity mitenkään kuljettamattomaan ajamiseen.




> Eikä ole operointikaan halvempaa. Kuljettajapalkkoja ei makseta, mutta sen sijaan ostetaan vartiointipalveluita ja palkataan valvojia. Pariisin automaattilinjan 14 perusteella henkilökuntaa tarvitaan enemmän kuin kuljettajia.



Kuljettajasta on nykyään metron tai lähijunien matkustajille vain se hyöty, että juna liikkuu. Metrossa kuljettajan mahdollisuudet valvoa oviturvallisuutta ovat hyvin rajoitetut. Automaattivalvonta voi hoitaa tuon paremmin. Ja lähijunissa konduktööri sulkee ovet.

Jos asemien tai junien valvontaa halutaan tehostaa, se on ihan eri asia eikä liity automaattimetroon.

Hisseissäkään ei tarvita kuljettajia, miksi tarvittaisiin tulevaisuudessa metrossa tai lähijunassakaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi kuljettajaton ajo edellyttää muka laiturinovia?


Ihminen havaitsee epäilyttävän henkilön jo laiturilla tai sen reunalla ennen kuin henkilö on tipahtanut raiteelle. Koneellinen ihmisten liikkumisen havainnointi on varsin haastavaa ja turvallisuus taataan paljon varmemmin estämällä radalle tippuminen. Tästä on käytännön kokemusta maailmalta.




> Hyvin outo on myös väitteesi automaattimetron vaatimista lisäturvallisuusratkaisuista. Kuljettaja ei poikkeustilanteessa pysty käytännössä tekemään paljon sen kummempaa kuin automaattikaan.


On eri asia, pitääkö matkustajien selvitä tunnelista pois omin avuin kuin että paikalla on koulutettu henkilö, joka tietää mitä pitää tehdä ja tuntee ympäristön. Onnettomuustilanteessa hengissä selviäminen voi olla sekunneista kiinni. Ihmettelyyn ei ole aikaa. Tehtävänsä tunteva kuljettaja voi pelastaa junallisen (noin 1000) ihmishenkeä.




> Kuljettajasta on nykyään metron tai lähijunien matkustajille vain se hyöty, että juna liikkuu. Metrossa kuljettajan mahdollisuudet valvoa oviturvallisuutta ovat hyvin rajoitetut. Automaattivalvonta voi hoitaa tuon paremmin.


Olen nähnyt tätä käytännössä. Automaattiovet kykenevät kyllä havaitsemaan, onko jonkun käsi tai jalka oven välissä. Mutta automaattiovet eivät tiedä, onko joku tulossa ja mahdollisesti vielä lisää sen jälkeen.

Kuljettaja näkee laiturin tilanteen ja tietää sen perusteella, milloin on sopiva hetki sulkea ovet. Automaatti sulkee ovet ohjelmoidun ajan päättyessä. Ja jos joku on välissä, alkaa uusi ajan laskenta. Aikataulun noudattaminen käy tällä tavalla mahdottomaksi, ellei aikataulua ole tehty niin löysäksi, että asemalla seistään aina turhan pitkään siltä varalta, ettei kukaan oven väliin jää.

Käytännössä tämä on ratkaistu niin, että ihminen vahtii ovia. Se ihminen voi olla ohjaamossa, matkustamossa, laiturilla tai valvomossa. Missä vain, se ihminen ja sen palkka tarvitaan - jos halutaan ajaa tehokkaasti.

Tiedän kyllä, että kaukoidässä on automaattisia metroja, joissa ovet toimivat ilman ihmisen valvontaa. Mutta siellä on myös kurinalaisia matkustajia, jotka uskovat hälytysääneen ja automaattikuulutukseen. En usko tämän toimivan Euroopassa tai Suomessa. Sen verran niitä "jalka oven väliin" -yrittäjiä on nytkin, vaikka ihminen ovia valvookin.




> Hisseissäkään ei tarvita kuljettajia, miksi tarvittaisiin tulevaisuudessa metrossa tai lähijunassakaan?


Hisseissä on pikkuisen vähemmän matkustajia kuin joukkoliikenteessä ja ne tulevat "pysäkille" vähemmällä odottamisella. Hissi ei ole automaattinen, vaan hissi sulkee ovet ja lähtee liikkeelle ihmisen komennosta. Ihminen painaa nappulaa vasta kuin on päässyt sisään, ei vielä oven välissä. Kuljettajaton metro ei toimi näin. Automaattimetro kylläkin, kuten Lontoon Doclandissa tai Victoria linella. Se napin painaja on Doclandissa junaemäntä ja Victoria linella kuljettaja.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ihminen havaitsee epäilyttävän henkilön jo laiturilla tai sen reunalla ennen kuin henkilö on tipahtanut raiteelle. Koneellinen ihmisten liikkumisen havainnointi on varsin haastavaa ja turvallisuus taataan paljon varmemmin estämällä radalle tippuminen. Tästä on käytännön kokemusta maailmalta.



Nykyisessäkään metrossa ei vaan reaktio- ja pysähtymisaika yleensä riitä ja väistää ei voi. Kun juna ehdi kuitenkaan pysähtyä, lopputulos on sama.

Toki turvallisuus paranee, jos laituriovet rakennetaan, mutta minusta tuolla asialla ja automatisoinnilla ei ole mitään yhteyttä.




> On eri asia, pitääkö matkustajien selvitä tunnelista pois omin avuin kuin että paikalla on koulutettu henkilö, joka tietää mitä pitää tehdä ja tuntee ympäristön. Onnettomuustilanteessa hengissä selviäminen voi olla sekunneista kiinni. Ihmettelyyn ei ole aikaa. Tehtävänsä tunteva kuljettaja voi pelastaa junallisen (noin 1000) ihmishenkeä.



Mielestäsi junassa siis pitää olla henkilö, joka vastaa junaturvallisuudesta, tuo on ihan ymmärrettävä näkökohta, jota pitää ainakin harkita.

Mutta jos tuo on tärkeää, miksi ihmeessä turvallisuudesta vastaavan henkilön pitäisi ajaa junaa? Ajaminenhan estää nykyään esimerkiksi paremman ovien sulkeutumisen valvomisen ja järjestyshäiriöihin puuttumisen.

Liikenteen suurimpia uhkia, jotka aiheuttaa suurkatatsrofin ovat terrori/vahingonteko, junien yhteentörmäys/junan suistuminen tai tulipalo.  Nykyäänkin täyden junan evakoiminen tunnelissa on hyvin vaikeaa, jos paikalla on vain kuljettaja. Käytännössä juna pitää saada asemalle tai odottaa apuvoimia.

Minusta henkilökuntaa ei kannata pitää junassa vain sitä varten, että terrori-iskun tai törmäyksen tapahtuessa joku henkilö olisi heti paikalla ja hyvällä tuurilla toimintakykyinenkin.  

Laaja tulipalo tunnelissa tappaa, se pitää muussa kuin terroriteon tapauksessa pystyä estämään sammutuslaittein. Jos tulipalo ei sammu automaattisilla sammutuslaitteila, juna pitää saada evakoitua asemalla, muuten aika ei vaan riitä.




> Käytännössä tämä on ratkaistu niin, että ihminen vahtii ovia. Se ihminen voi olla ohjaamossa, matkustamossa, laiturilla tai valvomossa. Missä vain, se ihminen ja sen palkka tarvitaan - jos halutaan ajaa tehokkaasti.



Tekniikka kehittyy. Minä uskon, että jo nykytekniikalla kone vahtii ovia paremmin kuin ihminen. Vuosikymmen sitten hahmontunnistus oli huomattavasti vaikeampaa kuin nykyään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykyisessäkään metrossa ei vaan reaktio- ja pysähtymisaika yleensä riitä ja väistää ei voi. Kun juna ehdi kuitenkaan pysähtyä, lopputulos on sama.


Olen itse ollut kahdesti junassa, joka on hätäjarruttanut raiteella olleen ihmisen tähden. Kummallakin kerralla ihminen selvisi hengissä. Kuljettajan näkökyky ja reagointi ovat edelleen ylivoimaiset kaikkiin teknisiin ratkaisuihin nähden.




> Tekniikka kehittyy. Minä uskon, että jo nykytekniikalla kone vahtii ovia paremmin kuin ihminen. Vuosikymmen sitten hahmontunnistus oli huomattavasti vaikeampaa kuin nykyään.


Varmasti kehittyykin, ja otettakoon kehittynyt tekniikka käyttöön sitten kun se on olemassa.

Nykyään automatisointi ei kykene toimimaan automatisoimattomien matkustajien kanssa. Enkä minä näe tätä kehittymättömän tekniikan ongelmana, vaan kyse on psykologiasta, sosiologiasta ja käyttäytymistieteistä. Eli siitä, että matkustaja on joukko itsenäisiä päätöksiä ja toimintoja tekeviä yksikköjä, joihin raiteella liikkuvan junan automaatiojärjestelmän kontrolli ei ulotu. Junan kuljettaja on samanlainen yksikkö kuin matkustajat, ja kuljettaja kykenee havainnoimaan ja kommunikoimaan matkustajien kanssa, mihin mikään automaatti ei pysty.




> Toki turvallisuus paranee, jos laituriovet rakennetaan, mutta minusta tuolla asialla ja automatisoinnilla ei ole mitään yhteyttä.


Jos ei muuta yhteyttä ole, niin se, ettei kuljettajaton juna saa käyttölupaa matkustajien turvallisuudesta vastuussa olevalta viranomaiselta ilman järjestelmää, joka estää matkustajien kontaktin sellaisen junan kanssa, joka ei kykene havaitsemaan matkustajia.




> Mutta jos tuo on tärkeää, miksi ihmeessä turvallisuudesta vastaavan henkilön pitäisi ajaa junaa?


Koska se on osa turvallisuuden toteutumista.

Tarkennetaan nyt vielä sitä, mitä ajaminen on. Ensinnä kuljettaja valvoo, milloin "ajaminen" voi alkaa. Eli ovet voi sulkea ja juna voi lähteä liikkeelle. Mekaaninen kiihdyttäminen ja hiljentäminen voidaan "automatisoida", kuten pitkälti on jo tehtykin. Kahva eteenpäin, ja juna hoitaa tasaisen kiihtyvyyden sallittuun maksiminopeuteen. Kulunvalvontajärjestelmät kertovat nykyään vaunuille/junille kullakin hetkellä sallitun nopeuden, joten kuljettajan ei tarvitse huolehtia siitäkään (tosin ei meidän metrossa). Hidastaminen voidaan hoitaa samalla tavalla, ja lopulta päädytään siihen, että kuljettaja antaa junalle vain liikkeellelähtökomennon, muu aina seuraavalle asemalle pysähtymiseen asti hoituu "automaattisesti". Paitsi jos kuljettaja havaitsee jotain poikkeavaa ja pysäyttää juna käsin. Tätä on ATO-ajo (Automatic Train Operation).

Mitä tässä tapahtuu on, että kuljettaja hoitaa koneen eli junan ja ihmisen eli matkustajan välisen yhteyden. Kuljettaja on junan aistikeskus ja käyttöliittymä ihmisten suuntaan. Ja se on sitä siksi, että se on kaikkein paras ja ainoa toimiva siihen tarkoitukseen.




> Ajaminenhan estää nykyään esimerkiksi paremman ovien sulkeutumisen valvomisen ja järjestyshäiriöihin puuttumisen.


Kuten edeltä huomaat, ovien sulkeutumisen valvominen on olennainen osa ajamista. Järjestyshäiriöihin puuttuminen voi olla myös osa kuljettajan tehtävää, mutta vain havainnoinnin osalta. Varsinainen hulinoinnin pysäyttäminen ei kuulu kuljettajalle - jo kuljettajan turvallisuuden vuoksi.




> Minusta henkilökuntaa ei kannata pitää junassa vain sitä varten, että terrori-iskun tai junien yhteentörmäyksen tapahtuessa joku henkilö olisi heti paikalla ja hyvällä tuurilla toimintakykyinenkin.


Minusta kannattaa. On paremi, että paikalla on apua heti eikä vasta sitten kun tai jos pelastuslaitos paikalle pääsee. Kuten kirjoitin, kyse on sekunneista, mitä sitten tapahtuukaan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olen itse ollut kahdesti junassa, joka on hätäjarruttanut raiteella olleen ihmisen tähden. Kummallakin kerralla ihminen selvisi hengissä. Kuljettajan näkökyky ja reagointi ovat edelleen ylivoimaiset kaikkiin teknisiin ratkaisuihin nähden.



Minusta junan eteen ilman omaa tahtoa joutuvien turvallisuus voidaan hoitaa ainakin yhtä hyvin sensoreilla. Ja jos joku haluaa hypätä junan eteen, omapa on ongelmansa.




> Jos ei muuta yhteyttä ole, niin se, ettei kuljettajaton juna saa käyttölupaa matkustajien turvallisuudesta vastuussa olevalta viranomaiselta ilman järjestelmää, joka estää matkustajien kontaktin sellaisen junan kanssa, joka ei kykene havaitsemaan matkustajia.



Maailmalla on käytössä kuljettamattomia junia, joissa ei ole laituriovia. Viranomaisten hyväksyntä ei riipu laituriovista. Esimerkiksi Kööpenhaminassa merkittävässä osassa asemista ei ole laituriovia.  




> Minusta kannattaa. On paremi, että paikalla on apua heti eikä vasta sitten kun tai jos pelastuslaitos paikalle pääsee. Kuten kirjoitin, kyse on sekunneista, mitä sitten tapahtuukaan.



Siinä hyvin poikkeuksellisessa tilanteessa, kun kyse on ihan oikeasti sekunneista eli lähinnä tulipalossa ja myrkkykaasuiskuissa, yleensä ainoa toimiva keino pelastaa ihmishenkiä on saada juna asemalle. 

Terrori-iskut ovat harvinaisia ja niissä myös kuljettajan toimintakyky on niin epävarma, että niiden vuoksi junissa ei kannata pitää henkilökuntaa. Tulipalossa automaattikin ajaa junan asemalle, jos juna kulkee.

Helsingin metrossa ja suomen junissa ei taida olla vuosikymmeniin tapahtunut tilannetta, jossa metro tai juna olisi tulipalon tai terroriteon takia jouduttu tyhjentämään sekunneissa. 

Muissa tilanteissa kuin tulipalossa tai myrkkykaasuiskussa ei ole sen kiireempi kuin tavallisessa liikenneonnettomuudessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta junan eteen ilman omaa tahtoa joutuvien turvallisuus voidaan hoitaa ainakin yhtä hyvin sensoreilla.


Eipä taida olla HKL:kään enää sitä mieltä, että jokin sensoritekniikka riittäisi. Ja jos vastuullinen viranomainen sanoo että ovet, niin siitä on turha kinata. Muuten ollaan sillä tiellä, että pitäisi lopettaa ajokorttijärjestelmäkin, sillä olisihan se paljon mukavampaa kun kuka vaan saisi ajaa autoa, jos jotenkin siihen kykenee.




> Ja jos joku haluaa hypätä junan eteen, omapa on ongelmansa.


Aika tyly asenne. Ehkä silloiltakin voisi jättää kaiteet pois. Jos joku hyppää, niin omahan on asiansa?




> Maailmalla on käytössä kuljettamattomia junia, joissa ei ole laituriovia. Viranomaisten hyväksyntä ei riipu laituriovista. Esimerkiksi Kööpenhaminassa merkittävässä osassa asemista ei ole laituriovia.


Tiedän, että Köpiksen maanpäällisillä asemilla ei ole laituriovia. Siinä on kuitenkin se ero, että niillä asemilla laiturilla oleva ihminen näkee pitkälle junan tulon ja on tilaisuus varoa. Tunnelissa ei ole tätä mahdollisuutta. Ja jokaisella tunneliasemalla onkin ovet.




> Siinä hyvin poikkeuksellisessa tilanteessa, kun kyse on ihan oikeasti sekunneista eli lähinnä tulipalossa ja myrkkykaasuiskuissa, yleensä ainoa toimiva keino pelastaa ihmishenkiä on saada juna asemalle.


Tässäkin sinulla on tyly asenne: Ensin pitää vahingon tapahtua, vasta jälkeenpäin ryhdytään miettimään, miten vahingon olisi voinut estää. Ilmoittautunet varmaan vapaaehtoiseksi selittämään menehtyneiden omaisille, miksi ei ollut tarpeen panostaa turvallisuuteen ennakkoon?

Joukkoliikenteessä otetaan vastuulle tuhansien ihmisten turvallisuus ja ääritilanteissa henki. Ei se ole mitään leikkimistä, jossa tärkeämpää on saada kallis automaattinen lelu kuin hoitaa matkustajat turvallisesti ja luotettavasti perille.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Eipä taida olla HKL:kään enää sitä mieltä, että jokin sensoritekniikka riittäisi. Ja jos vastuullinen viranomainen sanoo että ovet, niin siitä on turha kinata. Muuten ollaan sillä tiellä, että pitäisi lopettaa ajokorttijärjestelmäkin, sillä olisihan se paljon mukavampaa kun kuka vaan saisi ajaa autoa, jos jotenkin siihen kykenee.



Kuka vastuullinen viranomainen on jo tehnyt päätöksen että automaattimetroon pitää rakentaa ovet? Antero Alun konsulttitoimistoko? Laituriovien tarpeellisuudesta automaattimetrossa ei käsittääkseni ole olemassa mitään säännöstä.




> Aika tyly asenne. Ehkä silloiltakin voisi jättää kaiteet pois. Jos joku hyppää, niin omahan on asiansa?



Silloilla kaiteet eivät estä niiden yli hyppäämistä, vaan mahdollistavat vain turvallisemman kulkemisen siltojen reunoilla. Itsemurhakandidaatit löytävät kyllä aina jonkin junan, jonka alle hypätä.




> Tiedän, että Köpiksen maanpäällisillä asemilla ei ole laituriovia. Siinä on kuitenkin se ero, että niillä asemilla laiturilla oleva ihminen näkee pitkälle junan tulon ja on tilaisuus varoa. Tunnelissa ei ole tätä mahdollisuutta. Ja jokaisella tunneliasemalla onkin ovet.



Uusiin metroihin on kyllä viime aikoina trendinomaisesti rakennettu ovia. Kyse on uusien metrojen rakentamisesta tai erittäin raskaasti kuormitettujen vanhojen linjojen(Pariisi linja 1) uusinnasta. 

Kun on rakennettu uutta on rakennettu samalla laituriovet ja automaattiohjaus. 

Monella vanhalla linjalla lienee ovien rakentamisen tärkein syy, että niin saadaan käyttöön enemmän tilaa hyvin ruuhkaisille laitureille ja kulkua hyvin ruuhkaisiin juniin on kaksien ovien avulla helpompi hallita, joten pysäkkiaikoja saadaan vielä tiivistettyä. Mutta kaikkien vanhojen järjestelmien uusiminen laituriovisiksi ei ole kauhean käytännöllistä eikä tarpeellistakaan, vaikka automaattiohjaus otetaankin käyttöön. Helsingin metrojen laitureilla ei ole niin paljon ruuhkaa, että laituriovet ovat välttämättömät.


Minusta automaattiohjauksella ja laituriovilla ei ole paljon yhteyttä. Jos laituriturvallisuutta halutaan parantaa, ovet pitää rakentaa myös kuljettajalliseen metroon, lähijuniin ja ruuhkaisille raitiovaunupysäkeillekin. 

Ratikkahan on jalankulkijoille ehdottomasti vaarallisin raideliikennemuoto kun itsemurhakandidaatteja ei lasketa. Esimerkiksi Sokoksen edessä oleva ratikkapysäkki on ruuhka-aikaan paljon vaarallisempi kuin metroasemat. Jos johonkin pitää laituriovet rakentaa, niin aloitetaan sitten Sokoksen edestä. Sokoksen pysäkillä saa vähän hajua missä oloissa laituriovista on oikeasti muutakin kuin kosmeettista hyötyä. 




> Tässäkin sinulla on tyly asenne: Ensin pitää vahingon tapahtua, vasta jälkeenpäin ryhdytään miettimään, miten vahingon olisi voinut estää. Ilmoittautunet varmaan vapaaehtoiseksi selittämään menehtyneiden omaisille, miksi ei ollut tarpeen panostaa turvallisuuteen ennakkoon?
> 
> Joukkoliikenteessä otetaan vastuulle tuhansien ihmisten turvallisuus ja ääritilanteissa henki. Ei se ole mitään leikkimistä, jossa tärkeämpää on saada kallis automaattinen lelu kuin hoitaa matkustajat turvallisesti ja luotettavasti perille.



Kyse on siitä, onko yhdestä ihmisestä mitään merkittävää hyötyä tuossa tilanteessa. Toki eri tilanteisiin pitää varautua. Mutta lähes pelkästään kosmeettisia turvallisuusjärjestelmiä ei kannata ylläpitää. Pelkkä kuljettaja ei pysty tekemään oikeastaan mitään, jos joku hullu räjäyttää junan tunnelissa tai tulipalo pääsee leviämään.

Turvallisuus perustuu riskien analyysiin, riskien eliminoimiseen ja niiden seurausten hallitsemiseen, ei ihmisten istuttamiseen odottamassa hyvin harvinaista tilannetta, jossa ei kuitenkaan yleensä pysty tekemään mitään. 

Monessa tilanteessa automaatit toimivat paljon luotettavammin kuin ihmiset.

----------


## teme

> Turvallisuus perustuu riskien analyysiin, riskien eliminoimiseen ja niiden seurausten hallitsemiseen, ei ihmisten istuttamiseen odottamassa hyvin harvinaista tilannetta, jossa ei kuitenkaan yleensä pysty tekemään mitään. 
> 
> Monessa tilanteessa automaatit toimivat paljon luotettavammin kuin ihmiset.


Totta, usein pienestä vahingosta kasvaa iso kun hätäilemällä vain pahennataan tilannetta. Mutta...

Automaatiolla, koulutus, prosessit jne. ovat tapoja toimia ennaltämääritellyissä tilanteissa. Suurin osa riskeistä on ennalta-arvattavia, ja näihin on parempi olla valmis prosessi.

Mutta kun riskienhallinta on rajallista, koska maailmalla ja varsinkin pahantahtoisilla ihmisillä on pirullinen taipumus keksiä ennalta-arvaamattomia ongelmia. Tällöin puikoissa tulee olla ajattelava ihminen.

Yliopiston tietojenkäsittelytieteen perusteilla, ensimmäiseksi, ensimmäisellä luennolla opetetaan että tietokone on absoluuttinen tyhmä, eli ei ymmärrä yhtään mitään. Mutta se suorittaa mekaanisia toimintoja äärimmäisen nopeasti ja virheettömästi. Eli jos kyseessä on mekaaninen toisto, se kannattaa ohjelmoida tietokoneelle, mutta ymmärrystä vaativassa tehtävissä tietokone ei voi korvata ihmistä. Metron liikuttaminen asemalta toisella ennaltamäärätyssä aikataulussa on tällaista mekaanista toistoa, sen arvioiminen kerkiääkö metroon juoksija ovien väliin, miksi tuo mies kapuaa sillan kaiteelle tai että mikähän tuo kasvava halkeama sillassa on ei ole.

----------


## vristo

Omasta puolestani nykyaikaisee metroon kuuluvat nimenomaan laituriovet ja lähes kaikissa nykyisissä automaattimetroissa toisaan onkin sellaiset. Jos Helsingin metron automatisointiin löydetään pätevä ratkaisu, niin laituriovet ovat mielestäni luonteva jatko tuolle päivitykselle. Ei niissä mitään ihmeellistä ole. Junien hieman erilaiset ovet ja niiden toimintapa sekä sijainti eivät haittaa, jos laituriovet ovat riittävän leveät. Ainakin Kaakkois-Aasissa samat laituriovet toimivat hyvin erityyppisten metrojunien hieman erilaisille ovityypeille (mm. sisään likuvat ovet ja vippiovet). Jatkossa toki on tarkoituksenmukaista, että junien ovet ovat samalla kohtaa ja Helsigissäkin voisi tulevaisuudessa olla jokin metrojuna-standardi (esim. Kiinassa on jo metrojunatyyppi A ja erivalmistajat tekevät tuotteensa Kiinan metroille noilla standardiella)

----------


## petteri

> Automaatiolla, koulutus, prosessit jne. ovat tapoja toimia ennaltämääritellyissä tilanteissa. Suurin osa riskeistä on ennalta-arvattavia, ja näihin on parempi olla valmis prosessi.
> 
> Mutta kun riskienhallinta on rajallista, koska maailmalla ja varsinkin pahantahtoisilla ihmisillä on pirullinen taipumus keksiä ennalta-arvaamattomia ongelmia. Tällöin puikoissa tulee olla ajattelava ihminen.



Se, että sankarillinen metronkuljettaja (tai vastaava) pystyy löytämään uuden ratkaisun nopeasti täysin uudessa tilanteessa ja pelastaa paljon ihmisiä on katastrofielokuvista tuttu tilanne. Alitajuisesti monet ihmiset uskovat, että elokuvien ihmepelastukset onnistuvat todellisuudessakin kun paikalla on vain joku neuvokas sankari.

Ikävä kyllä tuo kaunis unelma ei vain yleensä vastaa todellista maailmaa. Käytännön ääritilanteissa tavallinen ihminen pystyy tehokkaaseen toimintaan vain ennalta harjoitelluissa tilanteissa. 

En ole kuullut, että metronkuljettajatkaan säännöllisesti harjoittelisivat täpötäyden metrojunan evakoimista pimeässä tunnelissa. Ilman säännöllistä harjoitustahan tuollaisessa tilanteessa ei pysty toimimaan tehokkaasti. Jos tuo taito olisi olennainen (ja mahdollinen oppia), kyllähän jokaisen metronkuljettajan pitäisi säännöllisesti harjoitella tuota taitoa. (Vrt. koneen evakointi lentoliikenteessä, jota harjoitellaan säännöllisesti.)

Ja kun joku henkilö ääritilanteessa tekee jotain ei opeteltua, usein tulee pahoja virheitä kun tilannearvio olikin pahasti pielessä. Metronkuljettajaksi ei yleensä hakeudu kriisinhallinnan johdon tasoisia henkilöitä, jotka pystyvät toimimaan varsin hyvin myös uusissa tilanteissa. 




> sen arvioiminen kerkiääkö metroon juoksija ovien väliin,


Tuohon ongelmaan tietokone vielä pystynee vastaamaan riittävän hyvin. Eli virheitä ei tule ihmistä enempää pitkässä juoksussa.




> miksi tuo mies kapuaa sillan kaiteelle tai että mikähän tuo kasvava halkeama sillassa on ei ole.


Olen samaa mieltä. Tuohon tietokone ei todellakaan pysty.

----------


## teme

> Se, että metronkuljettaja pystyy löytämään uuden ratkaisun nopeasti täysin uudessa tilanteessa ei vaan ole realistista. Yleensä ääritilanteissa tavallinen ihminen pystyy tehokkaaseen toimintaan vain ennalta harjoitelluissa tilanteissa. Ja kun joku henkilö ääritilanteessa tekee jotain ei opeteltua, usein tulee pahoja virheitä kun tilannearvio olikin pahasti pielessä.


Toki näin, mutta tuon ihmisvirheen poissulkemiseksi ei tarvitse poistaa ihmistä... Kysymys ei ole siitä, että meillä on joko automatiikka tai kuljettaja. Pikemminkin sitä ihmistä tarvitaan tarkkailemaan, että automatiikka toimii oikein. Pidän esimerkiksi todennäköisenä, että järjestelmä joka pysäyttää junan automaattisesti jos radalla on jotain on yliherkkä, kuljettaja kuittaamassa turhat hälytykset on hyvä asia. Paras tulos saavutetaan yhdistämällä valvova ihminen ja automatisoidut järjestelmät.

Ja vaikka yksittäisten ennalta-arvaamattomien ongelmien todennäköisyys on pieni, todennäköisyys että jotain ennalta-arvaamatonta tapahtuu ei ole. Esimerkiksi, että seuraavan ylämäessä olevan junan jarrut/turvajärjestelmät hajoavat ja se alkaa valumaan takaisin päin http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...-2004Nov3.html

----------


## petteri

> Toki näin, mutta tuon ihmisvirheen poissulkemiseksi ei tarvitse poistaa ihmistä... Kysymys ei ole siitä, että meillä on joko automatiikka tai kuljettaja. Pikemminkin sitä ihmistä tarvitaan tarkkailemaan, että automatiikka toimii oikein. Pidän esimerkiksi todennäköisenä, että järjestelmä joka pysäyttää junan automaattisesti jos radalla on jotain on yliherkkä, kuljettaja kuittaamassa turhat hälytykset on hyvä asia. Paras tulos saavutetaan yhdistämällä valvova ihminen ja automatisoidut järjestelmät.



Automatisoidussa metrossa ja junassa yhdistetään valvova ihminen ja automatisoidut järjestelmät. Samalla saadaan käyttöön molempien parhaat puolet. 

Automaattien toimintaa valvontaan jatkossakin valvomosta. Ei ihmisiä kokonaan poisteta järjestelmästä. Toiminta vain keskitetään valvomoihin. Silloin kun automaatti ei osaa toimia itsenäisesti tai toimii väärin, ihminen puuttuu tilanteeseen.

Ei yhtä junaa vahtimaan tarvita yhtä ihmistä. Yksi "kuljettaja" voi nykytekniikalla hallita useampiakin junia kerralla, kun tietokone hoitaa rutiinit. Metron automatisoinnissa ei olekaan kyse kuljettajatyön poistamisesta kokonaan, vaan työn kehittämisestä.

Kuljettajatyön rutiineja vaan siirretään tietotekniikan haltuun, yhden "kuljettajan" vastuulle tulee useampien junien valvonta ja "kuljettajien" työpisteen sijainti muuttuu. Samalla työnkuva myös monipuolistuu ja nimike muuttuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samalla työnkuva myös monipuolistuu ja nimike muuttuu.


Metron kuljettajasta järjestysmieheksi?




> Kuka vastuullinen viranomainen on jo tehnyt päätöksen että automaattimetroon pitää rakentaa ovet? Antero Alun konsulttitoimistoko?


Siitä asiasta päättää Pelastuslaitos. Alun konsulttitoimisto ei ole viranomainen, ja minun sukunimeni ei ole Alu.  :Wink: 

Missä muuten toimii sellainen kone, joka seuraa metrolaiturilla juoksevia ihmisiä ja laskee, kuka niistä jää oven väliin?




> Ratikkahan on jalankulkijoille ehdottomasti vaarallisin raideliikennemuoto...


Raitiovaunun nopeus pysäkkilaiturin kohdalla ei ole 60 km/h kuten metrolla. IHMINEN raitiovaunun kuljettajana sovittaa saapumisnopeutensa tilanteen mukaisesti. Ja koska raitiovaunupysäkki on ylipäätään lyhyempi kuin metrolaituri (135 m), suurin mahdollinen nopeus laiturin kohdalla ei ole koskaan niin suuri kuin metrojunalla. Tästä syystä sekä laiturin korkeuden vuoksi (metroradalta ei pääse takaisin laiturille) ratikan ja metron laiturireunat ja ovien tarve eivät ole lainkaan vertailukelpoiset.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Toisessa topikissa oli puhetta turvallisuudentunteesta ja peloista joukkoliikenteessä. Ja onpa siitä puhuttu täällä metron ja nimenomaan automaattimetronk kohdallakin. Oli totuus turvallisuudesta mikä hyvänsä, niin kaksi asiaa taitavat kuitenkin joka tapauksessa olla osa sitä totuutta:

1. Automaattinen metro lisää matkustajien pelkoja (tutkittu). Ihan samantekevää, onko autometro oikeasti vaarallisempi tai turvattomampi vai ei, mutta näin se koetaan.

2. Jos metrotunnelissa tapahtuu pahemman luokan onnettomuus, tulipalo, terrorriteko tai vastaava, niin tuskin sillä on kauheasti merkitystä, ovatko junat automaattisia vai ei. Luulen, ettei sieltä ehdi ulos kuitenkaan. Olisko jopa mahdollista, että laituriovet vieläpä hidastavat ulospääsyä entisestään?

----------


## kuukanko

> Minulle kyllä tulee mieleen, tarvitaanko (teoriassa) 2/4 minuutin automaattimetrossa edes aikataulua? Onko neljän minuutin osuudella tarkalla minuuttiaikataululla enää merkitystä?


Ainakin Seppo Vepsäläinen esitti vielä HKL:llä töissä ollessaan yhdeksi automaattimetron säästöksi, että voidaan alkaa ajaa ilman aikataulua, jolloin tarjontaa voidaan säätää paljon tarkemmin kysynnän mukaan. Mielestäni ilman aikataulua ajaminen olisi kuitenkin suuri heikennys, koska vaihtoyhteydet kuitenkin kulkisivat edelleen aikataulujen mukaan ja siten matkaan pitäisi aina varata metron maksimivuorovälin verran ylimääräistä aikaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> HKL:n suunnittelujohtajan ja entisen suunnittelujohtajan yhteisen näkemyksen mukaan automaattimetron tapauksessa ajetaan 4 vaunun (2 yksikön) junia 2/4 minuutin välein ruuhkassa ja ruuhkien välissä 2 vaunun (1 yksikön) junia.


No tuohan alkaa jo muistuttaa maanalaista raitiotieliikennettä. Pienet junat tiheällä vuorovälillä. Jos tämänsuuntaista liikennöintiä vakavasti harkitaan niin kyllä silloin kannattaisi samalla vaivalla päivittää koko konsepti muistuttamaan Lontoon Doclandsin ligh trailia taikka ranskalaista VAL:ia. Jotta tuontapaisesta liikennöintikäytännöstä olisi etua, asemia pitäisi olla aika lailla tiheämmässä ja niille pääsy nopeaa. Nykysysteemissä jossa jo pelkästään sisäänkäynniltä laiturille pääsyyn menee aikaa minuutti tai pari, alle viiden minuutin vuorovälistä ei ole mitään iloa. 

Mutta kehitetään ajatusta eteenpäin! Rakennetaan uudelle hissimetrolle uusi tunneli keskustaan ihan kadun alle, paljon asemia ja niille sisäänkäynti heti kadulta ja isompien liikkeiden pohjakerroksista. Vanhan tunnelin taas voisi antaa paikallisjunien käyttöön. Niillehän nykyiset asemat olisivat omiaan, ne kun vaivatta käsittelevät isoja ruuhkajunia joista poistuu satoja matkustajia kerrallaan.

Tulee olemaan kyllä olemaan koominen näky kun isolle asemalle tulee kahden vaunun pikkujunia nopealla syötöllä. Jos ei muuta niin se että tällaista vakavissaan tutkitaan osoittaa että metro on tarpeeton Helsingille kun kerta linja jolle vielä syötetään kaikki Itä-Helsingin matkustajat voitaisiin operoida vallan mainiosti yhdellä raitiotielinjalla. Tuollainen automaattimetrohan tarjoaa olennaisesti saman kokoisen ja samanlaisen kapasiteetin kuin vaikkapa raitiolinjojen 4 ja 10 kombinaatio Mannerheimintiellä. Olettaen tosin että multippeliajo olisi käytössä.

Tosin todettakoon lopuksi että Metro meillä on jo ja että on sillä tiettyä kulttuuri- ja pompöösiarvoa. Pääkaupunkeihin on aina kuuluneet ylisuuret aukiot ja avenuet. Sikäli yliraskas raideliikennekin on ihan luonnollinen asia. Oma käsitykseni on edelleen että nykyisellään fiksuinta olisi varmaan kehittää meidän metroa kevyempään suuntaan ja säilyttää sen yleisilme. Sen jälkeen voitaisiin rakentaa paljonkin kevyttä rataa joista osa voisi olla "metrorataa" ja osa taas "katuratikkarataa". Ero olisi raideleveydessä, laiturikorkeudessa ja siinä tuleeko rata keskustassa maan alle vaiko pinnalle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No tuohan alkaa jo muistuttaa maanalaista raitiotieliikennettä. Pienet junat tiheällä vuorovälillä. Jos tämänsuuntaista liikennöintiä vakavasti harkitaan niin kyllä silloin kannattaisi samalla vaivalla päivittää koko konsepti muistuttamaan Lontoon Doclandsin ligh trailia taikka ranskalaista VAL:ia. Jotta tuontapaisesta liikennöintikäytännöstä olisi etua, asemia pitäisi olla aika lailla tiheämmässä ja niille pääsy nopeaa. Nykysysteemissä jossa jo pelkästään sisäänkäynniltä laiturille pääsyyn menee aikaa minuutti tai pari, alle viiden minuutin vuorovälistä ei ole mitään iloa.


Jos saan olla rehellinen, niin en pidä oikein tästä uusimmasta villityksestä että metrojunan pitää olla mahdollisimman lyhyt, ja kapasiteettia nostetaan lyhentämällä vuoroväliä. 

Mielestäni kunnon syvällä maan alla kulkevan metrojunan pitää olla pitkä, ihanne on n 3 Helsingin nykyisen metron yksikön pituinen. Pitkissä metrojunissa on se etu, että jos asemalla on sisäänkäynti laiturin molemmissa päissä, ei tarvitse itse laiturilla kävellä pitkiä matkoja päästääkseen junaan. Helsingin nykyinen oranssi metrolinja on aikoinan rakennettu pitkiä junia varten, niin miksi sitä pitää muuttaa joksikin raidetaksiksi? Jos Helsinkiin rakennetaan joskus toinen metrolinja etelä-pohjoissuuntaan, niin siinä voi harkita toisenlaisia ratkaisuja. 

Mitä automatisointiin tulee, niin olen ymmärtänyt että opastinjärjestelmän uusiminen maksaa joka tapauksessa paljon. Automatiikka ei nosta sen hintaa mitenkään älyttömän paljon, mutta sillä saavutetaan sellaisia parannuksia joita Helsingin metrossa ovat puuttuneet pitkään, jotka liittyvät tuvallisuuteen. Metrossa tulee automatisoinnin jälkeenkin olemaan liikkuvia henkilöitä, mutta heidän toimenkuvansa muuttuu asiakaspalvelupainotteisempaan suuntaan. Lisäksi automatisoinin yhteydessä asemille saadaan laiturille seinämät ja ovet, jotka estävät ihmisten putoamisen kiskoille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Mitä automatisointiin tulee, niin olen ymmärtänyt että opastinjärjestelmän uusiminen maksaa joka tapauksessa paljon. Automatiikka ei nosta sen hintaa mitenkään älyttömän paljon, mutta sillä saavutetaan sellaisia parannuksia joita Helsingin metrossa ovat puuttuneet pitkään, jotka liittyvät tuvallisuuteen.


Opastinjärjestelmän uusimisen hinnaksi arvioitiin hankesuunnitelmavaiheessa 15 miljoonaa. Automatisoinnin hinnaksi taas 70 miljoonaa. En tiedä onko 55 miljoonan eli reilun 350 prosentin lisähinta sitten suhteessa hyötyihin vai ei.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Opastinjärjestelmän uusimisen hinnaksi arvioitiin hankesuunnitelmavaiheessa 15 miljoonaa. Automatisoinnin hinnaksi taas 70 miljoonaa. En tiedä onko 55 miljoonan eli reilun 350 prosentin lisähinta sitten suhteessa hyötyihin vai ei.


Tämä pitää paikkansa nykymetron osalta, jos vanhaa opastinjärjestelmää päivitetään. Kun rakennetaan uutta rataa, (lähinnä länsimetroa ajatellen), niin hintaero automaattisen ja manuaalisen välillä on paljon pienempi.

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Metron automatisointi on tervetullut projekti. Uudet metroasemat varustetaan ovilla ja vanhoihin ne voidaan lisätä. Automatisoinnin myötä metrojunat voivat olla lyhyempiä samoin vuoroväli. Eri linjoja voidaan myöskin palvella eri kapasiteetin junilla ja vuoroväleillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metron automatisointi on tervetullut projekti. Uudet metroasemat varustetaan ovilla ja vanhoihin ne voidaan lisätä. Automatisoinnin myötä metrojunat voivat olla lyhyempiä samoin vuoroväli. Eri linjoja voidaan myöskin palvella eri kapasiteetin junilla ja vuoroväleillä.


Junien pituus ja vuorovälit eivät mitenkään riipu siitä, kulkevatko junat automaattisesti, puoliautomaattisesti vai täysin kuljettajien ohjaamana.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Oslossa vuoroväli on aikataulun mukaan kaksi minuuttia eri linjojen yhteisillä keskustaosuuksilla. Käytännössä junia voi tulla laituriin minuutinkin välein, jos ollaan hieman myöhässä. Junapituudet ovat kaksi/kolme-vaunua. 

Hyvä paikka todeta tämä asia on Majorstuenin ulkoilmassa oleva aurinkoinen asema.

Junia ajavat oikeat kuljettajat ja opastimia on siis tarvittavan tiheästi.

----------


## petteri

> Tämän touhun tarkoitushan on tehdä automaatista välttämätön, kun valheellisesti on ensin väitetty, ettei nykyistä lyhyempiä vuorovälejä voi ajaa kuljettajaohjauksessa.



Kuka noin on väittänyt? 

Toki selvitysten mukaan nykyisellä kulunohjauksella voidaan junia kuljettaa minimissään 3 minuutin välein. Eli ilman kulunvalvonnan uusimista ja parantamista ei voida ajaa tuon tiheämpää vuoroväliä.

Metron kulunvalvonnan uusimisessa on selvitetty muutama eri vaihtoehto, joista yksi on toiminnaltaan käytännössä nykyisen järjestelmän kopio. Kaksi muuta ovat sitten eri automaattiversioita.

Selvityksessä ei ole mukana kuljettajallista parannettua kulunvalvontaa. Tuo selvitys ei siis väitä, ettei kuljettajallinen ajo tiheämmällä vuorovälillä olisi jonkinlaisella kulunvalvontajärjestelmällä mahdollista, mutta tuollaista vaihtoehtoa ei ole vaan valittu kolmen päävaihtoehdon joukkoon, joita selvityksessä vertaillaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuka noin on väittänyt?


Näin väitetään mm. automaattimetrohankkeen perusteluissa kaupunginvaltuustolle (17.6.2006): "Automatisointi mahdollistaa nykyistä tiheämmät liikenteen vuorovälit".

Media toistaa tätä väittämää jatkuvasti (viimeksi viikonvaihteen IS:n liitteessä ja viikolla HS:ssa). Jos asia haluttaisiin esittää rehellisesti, tällaiset valheet tietenkin oikaistaisiin.




> Toki selvitysten mukaan nykyisellä kulunohjauksella voidaan junia kuljettaa minimissään 3 minuutin välein. Eli ilman kulunvalvonnan uusimista ja parantamista ei voida ajaa tuon tiheämpää vuoroväliä.


Lyhin mahdollinen vuoroväli määräytyy suojastusvälien pituudesta eli "tolpanvälistä", eikä asialla ole mitään tekemistä itse järjestelmän tekniikan kanssa. Nykyinen järjestelmä vaan oli vanhentunut jo silloin kun se hankittiin, eikä siihen saanut edes laajennusosia enää 10 vuotta metron käyttöönoton jälkeen. Vuosaaren rata tehtiin varaosista ja Kalasatamaan ei enää normaalia pysäkkivarustusta voitu tehdäkään.

Jos osia saisi, tolpanvälit voisi lyhentää nykyiselläkin järjestelmällä.




> Metron kulunvalvonnan uusimisessa on selvitetty muutama eri vaihtoehto, joista yksi on toiminnaltaan käytännössä nykyisen järjestelmän kopio. Kaksi muuta ovat sitten eri automaattiversioita.


Halvin sisältää asetinlaitteen (keskusyksikön) uusiminen sellaiseen, joka on laajennettavissa. Jos sellainen hankitaan, tolpavälejä voi lyhentää ja rakentaa saman asetinlaitteen hoitoon mahdolliset laajennukset. Eli halvimmalla 15 miljoonan hintaiseksi sanotulla ratkaisulla voidaan rata varustaa 1,5 min vuoroväliin asti. Tästä lyhyempi vuoroväli ei voi olla sen vuoksi, että junat seisovat asemilla ja 80 km/h jarrutusmatka ja turvaväli huomioiden tiheämmin ei voi ajaa, oli ohjaus mikä hyvänsä.

Kaksi muuta vaihtoehtoa ovat ATO (Automatic train operation), joko kuljettajalla tai ilman. Kuljettajalla 50 M ja ilman kuljettajaa 70 M. Molemmissa on jatkuvatoiminen junaohjaus, eli asetinlaite tietää junien sijainnin alle metrin tarkkuudella, ei opastintolppien etäisyyden tarkkuudella. Kuljettajaohjauksessa kuljettaja antaa junalle liikkeellelähtö- ja pysäytyskomennot, mutta esim. nopeuden säätäminen ei ole tarpeen, sen tekee asetinlaite. Ilman kuljettajaa tarvitaan automaattiovet ja junien liikkeen ohjaus asetinlaitteelta ohjelmallisesti.




> Selvityksessä ei ole mukana kuljettajallista parannettua kulunvalvontaa.


Eli siis on. Niitä ovat 15 M ja 50 M vaihtoehdot.

15 M vaihtoehtoon on laskettu ratalaitteet vain 3 min vuorovälille. 1,5 min vuorovälin sallivat ratalaitteet lisättynä hankinta on enemmän kuin 15 M, mutta alle 30 M.

50 M vaihtoehdon lisähinta tulee jatkuvatoimisuudesta, jota ei ole 15 M vaihtoehdossa. Jatkuvatoimisuuden kylkiäisenä päästään nopeuden ja pysäkkiajan sallimaan lyhimpään vuoroväliin, koska "tolpanväli" on alle metrin.

Antero

----------


## Tunni

Huh huh  :Eek:  
Ajatuskin automaattimetrosta pelottaa.
Olen sitä mieltä, että kulkuväline tarvitsee _aina_ kuljettajan.
Mitä jos jotakin menee vikaan kesken matkan?
Enpä tiedä, uskallanko mennä automaattimetroon, kun sellainen tulee.

----------


## risukasa

> Huh huh  
> Ajatuskin automaattimetrosta pelottaa.
> Olen sitä mieltä, että kulkuväline tarvitsee _aina_ kuljettajan.
> Mitä jos jotakin menee vikaan kesken matkan?
> Enpä tiedä, uskallanko mennä automaattimetroon, kun sellainen tulee.


Ei asia nyt ihan noin dramaattinen ole. Kyllä joku henkilö olisi aina junien kulkua valvomassa, hän nyt ei vain istuisi siellä ohjaamossa, vaan jossain muualla.

----------


## antaeus

> Huh huh  
> Ajatuskin automaattimetrosta pelottaa.
> Olen sitä mieltä, että kulkuväline tarvitsee _aina_ kuljettajan.
> Mitä jos jotakin menee vikaan kesken matkan?
> Enpä tiedä, uskallanko mennä automaattimetroon, kun sellainen tulee.


En itse ole tarpeeksi vanha mutta muistan mummoni kertoneen samoista asioista kun hissipojat olivat häviämässä.... Asioihin tottuu!
En usko että parinkymmenen vuoden päästä on metroja (ainakaan uudempia) jotka toimivat ihmisjärjen avulla. Ehkäpä tykkäämme silloin että 'kuinka voimmekaan luottaa että ihminen joka tekee virheitä SAI koskaan ajaa junia!?' ?

Kaikki ajallaan!

Mvh
Martti 
Sthlm

----------


## Antero Alku

> En itse ole tarpeeksi vanha mutta muistan mummoni kertoneen samoista asioista kun hissipojat olivat häviämässä.... Asioihin tottuu!


Hississä ja kuljettajattomassa metrossa on se ero, että hissin kuljettaja on hissin matkustaja itse. Kuljettajattoman metron kuljettajana on kello, joka muka tietää, milloin ihmiset ovat poistuneet ja tulleet sisään metroon.

Hissi eroaa metrosta myös siinä, että ongelmat ovat huomattavasti helpompia ratkaista. Apu on parin metrin, ei kilometrin päässä. Nykyään ovat yleistyneet lasiseinäiset hissit ja hissikuilut. Oiskohan sen tähden, että niissä on mukavampi olla kuin suljetuissa peltilaatikoissa. Tai maanalaisessa tunnelissa.

Keski-Euroopassa ovat muuten yleistyneet ikkunalliset maisemametrot. Niiden nimi saksankielisellä alueella on Stadtbahn ja englanninkielisellä alueella Light Rail. Mutta myös nimityket metro (esim. Portugalin Porto) ja tram (Ranskassa) ovat käytössä.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hississä ja kuljettajattomassa metrossa on se ero, että hissin kuljettaja on hissin matkustaja itse.


Riippuu tapauksesta. Kun menijöitä on paljon, eivät kaikki matkustajat nappeja itse painele... Paternoster-hississä sitä vaivaa ei ole senkään vertaa...  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Riippuu tapauksesta. Kun menijöitä on paljon, eivät kaikki matkustajat nappeja itse painele...


Eiväthän nykyisessäkään metrossa kaikki matkustajat kuljeta.  :Wink:  Ei tarvi yhdenkään, kun on se palkattu ja ammattitaitoinen kuljettaja.




> Paternoster-hississä sitä vaivaa ei ole senkään vertaa...


Tämä onkin hauska vertaus!

En tiedä, onko lähiseudulla enää missään muualla paternosteria kuin eduskuntatalossa. Sitä eivät kuulemma vieraat saa käyttää, se on vaarallinen! Käytän sitä kuitenkin eduskunnassa asioidessani, ihan vain siksi, että sellaisella vielä pääsee siellä ajamaan.

Paternosterissa muuten toistuu tavalliseen hissiin verrattuna sekin sama asia kuin automaattimetron ja kuljettajametron kesken, että paternosteri on tavallista hissiä hitaampi. Sen täytyy olla, jotta astuminen ja poistuminen ovat mahdollisia kun hissi on liikkeessä. Paternosteri voisi tietenkin toimia niinkin, että koko hissikoriketju pysähtyisi siksi hetkeksi, kun korit ovat kerrosten kohdalla. Siten se ehkä olisi turvallisempi, mutta vielä hitaampi.

Paternosterissa on tavoiteltu hitauden kustannuksella samaa kuin voidaan tavoitella metrossakin: minimaalista vuoroväliä. Mutta lopputulos on sama kuin metroilla: vuorovälin minimointi on eduksi vain lyhyillä matkoilla, pitkillä kannattaa odottaa hetki, jotta pääsee nopeammin perille.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En tiedä, onko lähiseudulla enää missään muualla paternosteria kuin eduskuntatalossa.


Suomessa oli vuonna 2006 paternoster-hissejä 5 kpl käytössä. Niistä vain yksi oli pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella eli Turussa kaupunginkanslian uudessa talossa osoitteessa Yliopistonkatu 27. Helsingissä vastaavia laitteita on Anteron mainitseman eduskunnan lisäksi Stockmannilla henkilökuntahissinä, vanhassa Elannon pääkonttorissa ja Kelan pääkonttorissa Nordenskiöldinkadulla. Uusien paternosterien  rakentaminen on monissa maissa kielletty, koska ne eivät täytä turvallisuusmääräyksiä. Jossain ne saattavat olla toisaalta jopa suojelukohteita...

Mitä tulee tavallisten (nykyaikaisten) hissien kuljettamiseen, niin se nappien painaminenkin on vain esivalintaa sen suhteen, millä "pysäkeillä" halutaan pysähdyttävän. Tämä esivalinta ei ole mitenkään verrattavissa minkään liikennevälineen ajamiseen. Itse ajaminen tapahtuu automaattisesti.

----------


## juhanahi

> Kuljettajattoman metron kuljettajana on kello, joka muka tietää, milloin ihmiset ovat poistuneet ja tulleet sisään metroon.


Onko muuten missään sanottu, ettei osaa automaattimetron lähdöistä valvottaisi ihmistenkin avulla? Olisi toivottavaa, että ainakin vilkkaampaan aikaan isommilla asemilla esim. valvomosta käsin annettaisiin lähtökäsky, enkä pidä ollenkaan mahdottamana, etteikö tällaiseen ainakin varauduttaisi. Tämähän ei muuten olisi mikään uusi juttu Helsingissä (http://www.seisake.net/olliliisa.php...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä tulee tavallisten (nykyaikaisten) hissien kuljettamiseen, niin se nappien painaminenkin on vain esivalintaa sen suhteen, millä "pysäkeillä" halutaan pysähdyttävän. Tämä esivalinta ei ole mitenkään verrattavissa minkään liikennevälineen ajamiseen. Itse ajaminen tapahtuu automaattisesti.


Näinhän se on nykyaikaisessa eristetyssä raideliikenteessäkin. Lontoon Docklandsissa "lähtölupa"-nappia painaa junaemäntä, jonka tehtävä on vahtia, milloin ihmiset ovat sisällä ja voidaan mennä. Aluksi yritettiin ilman, mutta sitten uskottiin. Rautateillä yleisesti kuljettaja asettaa ajokahvan haluttuun nopeuteen ja junan "automatiikka" hoitaa loput. Düsseldorfin pikaratikkatunnelissa ajettiin samalla tavalla jo 1980-luvulla. Monilla nykyaikaisilla raitioteillä on avorataosuuksia, joissa on vaunun nopeutta säätävä kulunvalvonta. Kuljettaja hoitaa valvomattomat osuudet sekä luonnollisesti pysäkit.

Kiihdytys ja jarruttaminen ovat "autopilotille" sopivia tehtäviä, koska niissä ei ole kysymys toiminnasta ihmisten kanssa. Sen sijaan ihmisten kulku junasta ulos ja junaan sisään aivan samoin kuin hissinkin kanssa sujuu parhaiten, jos kone kykenee "anturoimaan" ihmiset. Helpoin anturointi on toisen ihmisen näköaisti sekä nähdyn kuvan analysointi ihmisen aivoissa. Ja tämä tieto välitetään sitten liikkeellelähtöprosessin käynnistävään nappulaan tai ajokahvaan.

Tätä on muuten taidettu puida tässä ketjussa jo aikaisemminkin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko muuten missään sanottu, ettei osaa automaattimetron lähdöistä valvottaisi ihmistenkin avulla?


Kuten edellisessä viestissä ilmeni, näin itse asiassa tehdään monessakin paikassa.

Olen nähnyt maailmalla mm. kaarteeseen tehtyjä asemia, joissa kuljettaja ei voi nähdä peilin kautta koko laiturin pituutta, ja silloin kuljettajalle on järjestetty videomonitori tai pari, joista hän näkee koko laiturin. Uusissa pitkissä raitiovaunuissa on käytössä ovien videovalvonta, joka tuo kojelaudan monitoriin näkymät ovista, jotta kuljettaja näkee, että tulijat ja menijät ovat valmiit.

Tämä sama asia voidaan tietenkin viedä kesitettyyn kuljettajattoman metron valvomoon, sillä onhan periaatteessa sama, katsooko kuljettaja monitoreita ohjaamossa vai valvomossa. Mutta sitten kyllä kysyn, mitä hyötyä kuljettajattomuudesta on? Jos näin toimitaan, tarvitaan kuitenkin henkilöt ajamaan junia. Sama henkilö kun ei voi hoitaa yhtä junaa enempää samanaikaisesti. Ja kuitenkin on parempi, että junassa on koulutettu henkilö ongelmatilanteiden varalta sekä mahdollisten järjestyshäiriöiden psykologisena estäjänä.

Henkilökuluja ei siis säästetä, mutta tekniikka tulee kalliimmaksi, monimutkaisemmaksi ja myös vikaantumismahdollisuus kasvaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Ihmistä ei enää nykytekniikalla tarvita valvomaan rataa ja ovia. Erilaisilla anturiratkaisuilla voidaan ratatilaa ja ovia valvoa paremmin.

Kuljettajia ei tarvita nykyaikaisessa metrossa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hississä ja kuljettajattomassa metrossa on se ero, että hissin kuljettaja on hissin matkustaja itse.


Mutta eihän tämä ole totta. Hissi itse päättää, että nyt on kulunut riittävästi aikaa ja ovet yritetään sulkea. Jos ihminen on välissä, ovet avataan uudelleen ja taas odotetaan. Kun ovet ovat kiinni, hissi lähtee liikkeelle ihan itsekseen, ilman lähtölupaa.

Täysin samalla tavalla kuin automaattimetro, jossa ei ole kuljettajaa tai juna[em/is]äntää ollenkaan. Nykyaikaista hissiä ei todellakaan kuljeta ihminen millään tavalla, vaan ihminen vain painaa kerrosnappulaa, mikä on analogisesti sama asia kuin stop-nappi busseissa (paitsi että edestakaisin ei lähdetä suhaamaan ennen kuin vähintään yhtä nappia on painettu). Uusissa hisseissä ei yleensä ole ovien sulkemisnappia ollenkaan, kuten aikaisemmin on ollut (ainakin mutuna olen ollut huomaavinani), ainoastaan avausnappi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihmistä ei enää nykytekniikalla tarvita valvomaan rataa ja ovia. Erilaisilla anturiratkaisuilla voidaan ratatilaa ja ovia valvoa paremmin.


Millä konstilla anturoit koneellisesti missä hyvänsä laiturilla olevat ihmiset ja heidän kulkusuuntansa sekä nopeutensa sillä tavoin, kun kuljettaja asian tekee?




> Mutta eihän tämä ole totta. Hissi itse päättää, että nyt on kulunut riittävästi aikaa ja ovet yritetään sulkea.


Tämä päättely alkaa vasta siitä, että ihminen käynnistää tämän päättelyn eli antaa hissille lähtökäskyn. Hissi tunnistaa ovien välissä kulkemista valonsäteen katkeamisella. Eli jos ensimmäinen hissiintulija panaa nappulaa, hissi tarkistaa seuraavaksi katkeaako valonsäde vai käynnistyykö ovien sulkeminen. Kun on tulossa lisää ihmisiä, ovet pysyvät auki kunnes valonsäde ei enää katkea. Ovien koko korkeuden anturit tarvitaa vielä siihen, että joku työntää kätensä, salkkunsa tai jalkansa väliin eri kohdassa kuin missä valoanturi on.




> Jos ihminen on välissä, ovet avataan uudelleen ja taas odotetaan. Kun ovet ovat kiinni, hissi lähtee liikkeelle ihan itsekseen, ilman lähtölupaa.


Kyllä, mutta tämä onnistuu hissillä, joka ei noudata aikataulua. Metrolla ei ole aikaa odottaa loputtomiin niitä, jotka juoksevat väliin ja saavat ovet avautumaan yhä uudelleen ja uudelleen. Olen katsellut tällaista pelleilyä Kööpenhaminassa, ja sen seurauksena 2 minuutin vuoroväli voi venyä 20 minuutiksi, kun junat loppuvat paluusuunnasta kiertoajan hidastuessa.

Kaukoidässä automaattimetroja on paljon, mutta siellä tuntuu olevan ihmisillä toisenlainen kulttuuri. He alistuvat koneen rytmiin, eli eivät tunge ovien väliin, kun se on kielletty. Onhan tämäkin tietysti yksi tapa parantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelua: Opetetaan helsinkiläiset tottelemaan konetta.




> Uusissa hisseissä ei yleensä ole ovien sulkemisnappia ollenkaan, kuten aikaisemmin on ollut (ainakin mutuna olen ollut huomaavinani), ainoastaan avausnappi.


En ole tehnyt tyhjentävää selvitystä, mutta ovien sulkemisen nappia ei tarvita, sillä saman toiminnon voi käynnistää sillä, että painaa kerrosnappulaa uudelleen.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Millä konstilla anturoit koneellisesti missä hyvänsä laiturilla olevat ihmiset ja heidän kulkusuuntansa sekä nopeutensa sillä tavoin, kun kuljettaja asian tekee?



Kuljettajalla on nyt niin surkea näkyvyys metron ohjaamosta laiturille, että ovien turvalliisuus on jo nyt aika pitkälle antureiden varassa. Käytännössä ovet suljetaan jo nyt vilkkailla asemilla ovia kohti liikkuvista matkustajista välittämättä. Parannettu elektroniikka ja tilanvalvonta estää junan lähdön kun joku oven välissä tai hyvin lähellä rataa tehokkaammin kuin ihminen.  

Antureiden avulla voidaan hyvin valvoa myös laitureita ja rata-aluetta. Kun tulaan asemalle kuljettaja ei sen paremmin pysty havaitsemaan eteen hyppäävää ihmistä kuin konekaan  ja kone reagoi tositilanteessa nopeammin kuin ihminen.

Metroradan ja laiturin valvonnan tapaisessa rutiinitehtävissä ihminen on vielä varsin huono, kun hän turtuu tilanteiseen kun hyvin harvoin tapahtuu mitään. 

Tulevaisuudessa metro kiihtyy ja hidastuu automaattisesti ja ovetkin toimivat käytännössä automaatilla. Minusta metrossa ei tarvita kuljettajaa, jonka ainoa järjellinen tehtävä on hätäjarrun painaminen, jonka konekin osaa.

Tulevaisuudessa voitaisiinkin metrojunan henkilökuntaa hakea seuraavanlaisella ilmoituksella:

_Palvelukseen halutaan: Metron hätäjarrun painaja

Toimenkuvana on katsella ohjaamosta eteenpäin. Työntekijän tehtävänä on painaa hätäjarrua kun tarpeen. Ei muita tehtäviä._

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä, mutta tämä onnistuu hissillä, joka ei noudata aikataulua. Metrolla ei ole aikaa odottaa loputtomiin niitä, jotka juoksevat väliin ja saavat ovet avautumaan yhä uudelleen ja uudelleen. Olen katsellut tällaista pelleilyä Kööpenhaminassa, ja sen seurauksena 2 minuutin vuoroväli voi venyä 20 minuutiksi, kun junat loppuvat paluusuunnasta kiertoajan hidastuessa.
> 
> Kaukoidässä automaattimetroja on paljon, mutta siellä tuntuu olevan ihmisillä toisenlainen kulttuuri. He alistuvat koneen rytmiin, eli eivät tunge ovien väliin, kun se on kielletty. Onhan tämäkin tietysti yksi tapa parantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelua: Opetetaan helsinkiläiset tottelemaan konetta.



Helsingin M100 sarjassa on jo nyt ovet, jotka palkitsevat ovien väliin rynnijät. Jos ovet halutaan saada kunnolla kiinni, ovien väliin meneviä ei vaan pidä palkita Helsingin M100 sarjan tapaan.

Sillä sulkeeko ovet kuljettaja vai automaatti ei ole merkitystä siihen miten ovien väliin voi jäädä. Nykyisessä Helsingin metrossa oviturvallisuus ei ole optimaalinen, koska kuljettaja päättää liikkeelle lähdöstä ja juna voi lähteä liikkeelle vaikka jotain olisikin oven välissä. 

Ihminen voi tehdä junan liikkeellelähdössä nykyoloissa virheen, jossa juna lähtee liikkeelle kun joku on oven välissä. Parannettu ovien anturointi ja automatisointi parantaa ovien turvallisuutta kun inhimillisen erehdyksen mahdollisuus poistuu. Eniten onnettomuuksiahan tapahtuu metroissa, joissa ei ole minkäänlaista ovielektroniikkaa käytössä, vaan luotetaan pelkästään ihmisen havainnointikykyyn. 

Maailma muuttuu ja kehittyy. Kun uutta tekniikkaa on otettu käyttöön on aina löytynyt epäilijöitä, jotka pitävät automatisointia turhana humpuukina. Kun järjestelmät ovat olleet jonkin aikaa käytössä, näiden epäilijöiden ennakkoluulot ovat yleensä osoittautuneet perustettomiksi. Epäilijät varmaan vastustivat aikoinaan hissipoikienkin korvaamista automatiikalla ihan periaatesyistä. 

Hissit ovat kuitenkin jo vuosikymmeniä kulkeneet ilman kuljettajia. Eikä metrossakaan kuljettajaa nykytekniikalla tarvita. Muutaman vuosikymmenen päästä metron kuljettaja on ajatuksena yhtä outo kuin nykyään hissin kuljettaja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuljettajalla on nyt niin surkea näkyvyys metron ohjaamosta laiturille, että ovien turvalliisuus on jo nyt aika pitkälle antureiden varassa.


Kysmykseni jäi edelleen vastaamatta: miten anturoidaan. Selitit vain, että anturoidaan.

Koneen ja ihmisen ero on reaktioajassa, jos nyt vaikka ajatellaan hätäjarrutusta raiteella olevan ihmisen kannalta. Mutta koneella ja ihmisellä ei ole eroa ihmisen havaitsemisessa, koska kone ei ihmistä havaitse, toinen ihminen sen sijaan havaitsee. Eli kone ei pysäytä metroa ihmistä nopeammin, sillä se ei pysäytä sitä ollenkaan.




> _Palvelukseen halutaan: Metron hätäjarrun painaja
> _


Olet rohkea halveksimaan metronkuljettajan työtä. Kun en itse ole metronkuljettaja, en osaa ottaa halveksuntaasi kantaa työkokemuksen kautta. Metron käyttäjänä kuitenkin toivon, ettet koskaan päädy asenteinesi mihinkään tekemisiin metron kanssa.

En myöskään usko väitettäsi siitä, että kuljettajat lähtevät ajamaan vaikka joku olisi välissä. Metron käyttäjänä kokemukseni on täysin päinvastainen. Sillä vaikka kukaan ei olisi välissä ja sen näkisi peilistäkin, kuljettaja ei lähde liikkeelle, jos oven anturi ilmoittaa, ettei ovi ole kunnolla kiinni. Kuljettaja käy vaikka kävellen tarkistamassa, että varoittava ovi on kiinni ennen kuin lähtee. Tämän tiedän ihan vain käytännön kokemuksesta.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Käytännössä ovet suljetaan jo nyt vilkkailla asemilla ovia kohti liikkuvista matkustajista välittämättä.


Kovin varman oloisesti kirjoitat, mutta mutu ei ole sama asia kuin fakta. Kyllä Helsingin metrojunankuljettajat käytännössä poikkeuksetta odottavat hyvinkin nätisti, ettei ovien läheisyydessä ole sisään pyrkiviä matkustajia ennen kuin he painavat ovat kiinni. 

Eri asia on sitten se, että napinpainalluksesta junan liikkeellelähtöön on 4 - 7,5 sekuntia viivettä, ja tuona aikana tietysti ehtii kulmien takaa sännätä vaikka kuinka monta matkustajaa, jotka vielä kokeilevat, pääsevätkö kyytiin. Mutta väitteesi kannalta on oleellista, että nämä laiturille jäävät matkustajat eivät ole olleet junan välittömässä läheisyydessä, kun lähtöpäätös on sopivassa tilanteessa tehty. Ja näitä kaikkia mattimyöhäisiä ei tietenkään voida varsinakaan vilkkaaseen aikaan enää päästelemään sisälle, koska juoksijoita tulee portaista loputtomasti...

----------


## vristo

Singaporen lentokentällä on automatic people mover- pieni kumipyöräinen lentokenttämetro-, joka kutsutaan asemalleen hissin tapaan eli nappia painamalla. Jopa ovet, joista tuohon metrojunaan astutaan ovat hyvinkin hissimäiset; todellinen vaakahissi siis. Itse "hissi" vain on hieman kookkaampi.

----------


## petteri

> Kovin varman oloisesti kirjoitat, mutta mutu ei ole sama asia kuin fakta. Kyllä Helsingin metrojunankuljettajat käytännössä poikkeuksetta odottavat hyvinkin nätisti, ettei ovien läheisyydessä ole sisään pyrkiviä matkustajia ennen kuin he painavat ovat kiinni. 
> 
> Eri asia on sitten se, että napinpainalluksesta junan liikkeellelähtöön on 4 - 7,5 sekuntia viivettä, ja tuona aikana tietysti ehtii kulmien takaa sännätä vaikka kuinka monta matkustajaa, jotka vielä kokeilevat, pääsevätkö kyytiin. Mutta väitteesi kannalta on oleellista, että nämä laiturille jäävät matkustajat eivät ole olleet junan välittömässä läheisyydessä, kun lähtöpäätös on sopivassa tilanteessa tehty. Ja näitä kaikkia mattimyöhäisiä ei tietenkään voida varsinakaan vilkkaaseen aikaan enää päästelemään sisälle, koska juoksijoita tulee portaista loputtomasti...



Tarkoitin juuri noita oven väliin ryntääjiä. Tällä hetkellä kuljettaja sulkee ovet kun ovien läheisyydessä ei ole ihmisiä. Kone voi yhtä hyvin tehdä saman havainnon. Sulkupäätöksestä ovien sulkeutumiseen kuluu monta sekuntia. Oven väliin rynnijät ovat nykyisessä kuljettajallisessa metrossakin ihan ovien turvallisuusjärjestelmän varassa. Ei kuljettaja yleensä avaa uudelleen ovia kun joku taas ryntää oven vällin. 

Toki kuljettaja tekee lähtöpäätöksen kun ovat ovat kiinni, mutta lähtöpäätöksen teossa on inhimillisen erehdyksen mahdollisuus, Nykyinen ovisysteemi ei estä lähtöä kun jotain on oven välissä. Jos se on esimerkiksi ihmisen jälka voi tulla pahaa jälkeä.

----------


## petteri

> Koneen ja ihmisen ero on reaktioajassa, jos nyt vaikka ajatellaan hätäjarrutusta raiteella olevan ihmisen kannalta. Mutta koneella ja ihmisellä ei ole eroa ihmisen havaitsemisessa, koska kone ei ihmistä havaitse, toinen ihminen sen sijaan havaitsee. Eli kone ei pysäytä metroa ihmistä nopeammin, sillä se ei pysäytä sitä ollenkaan.


Maailma on täynnä erilaisia valokenno- tai lasersädevalvontalaitteita, joilla voidaan ihmisen kokoinen esine havaita rata-alueella tai hyvin lähellä laiturin reunaa..




> En myöskään usko väitettäsi siitä, että kuljettajat lähtevät ajamaan vaikka joku olisi välissä. Metron käyttäjänä kokemukseni on täysin päinvastainen. Sillä vaikka kukaan ei olisi välissä ja sen näkisi peilistäkin, kuljettaja ei lähde liikkeelle, jos oven anturi ilmoittaa, ettei ovi ole kunnolla kiinni. Kuljettaja käy vaikka kävellen tarkistamassa, että varoittava ovi on kiinni ennen kuin lähtee. Tämän tiedän ihan vain käytännön kokemuksesta.


En väittänyt, että kukaan lähtisi tahallaan ajamaan jos joku on ovien välissä. Mutta nyt tuo on kykyään huonon näkyvyyden ja puutteellisten valvontalaitteiden takia mahdollista.

Oville kyllä annetaan sulkeutumismerkki kun laiturilla ei näytä olevan "jonottajia".

----------


## sane

> Millä konstilla anturoit koneellisesti missä hyvänsä laiturilla olevat ihmiset ja heidän kulkusuuntansa sekä nopeutensa sillä tavoin, kun kuljettaja asian tekee?


Lämpökameralla ja sopivalla softalla luulisi tällä saralla saavan ihmeitä aikaan.

----------


## petteri

> Palvelukseen halutaan: Metron hätäjarrun painaja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> ...



Tuossa en viitannut metronkuljettajan nykyiseen työhön, vaan tulevaisuuteen. Tulevaisuudessa kuljettajalta on poistettu ne tehtävät joihin hän soveltuu huonommin kuin kone. Kuten metron kiihdyttäminen, hidastaminen ja pysäyttäminen. Tai ovien valvonta sekä lähtöluvan antaminen. Hätäjarrutuksessa voi ihmisellä olla jotain etuja, vaikka minusta tuokin on elektroniikalla hoidettavissa.

Minusta tuossa ei ole kyse halveksimisesta. Olet varmaan nähnyt Charlie Chaplinin elokuvan Nykyaika. Siinä Chaplin esittää tehdastyömiestä, joka työskentelee liukuhihnalla mutterinkääntäjänä.

Pidätkö henkilöä, joka ehdotti mutterinkääntörobotin käyttöönottoa työmiehen  työtä halventavana? Hänhän teki Nykyajan työmiehen työstä tarpeettoman. Samalla analogialla kaivinkoneen hankkimista tietyömaalle kannattava henkilö halveksi lapiomiehen kaivuutyötä.

Kuinkahan moni meistä haluaisi nykyään työskennellä mutterinkääntäjänä, lapiomiehenä tai hissipoikana? Nuo olivat hyvin yksitoikkoisia töitä. Myös metrojunan kuljettajan työ on myös käsitykseni mukaan hyvin yksitoikkoista ja äärimmäisen yksinäistä työtä, jota kukaan ei kukaan muu jää kaipaamaan kuin ehkä muutama nykyinen kuljettaja, jotka eivät innostu toisenlaisista tehtävistä. 

Automatisointi mahdollistaa monelle ihmiselle mukavamman työn kuin metrojunan kuljettaja, hissipoika, lapiomies tai Nykyajan työmies, vaikka se onkin raskasta "menneisyyden ammatissa" automaatiohetkellä toimiville.

Maailma muuttuu ja ammatit sen mukana. Liukuhihnan mutterinkääntäjä, hissipoika ja tietyömaiden lapiomiehet ovat jo historiaa. Kohta on metrojunan kuljettajakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuossa en viitannut metronkuljettajan nykyiseen työhön, vaan tulevaisuuteen.


Puoliautomaatilla on ajettu pikaratikoita tunnelissa Düsseldorfissa ja esim. Victoria linella maanalaista Lontoossa 1980-luvulta. Ei kyse ole tulevaisuudesta vaan tästä päivästä. En tunne omasta kokemuksesta metron ajamista, mutta paljon se ei muutu siitä, että nykyiseen nähden juna osaa itse lopettaa kiihdyttämisen asetettuun nopeuteen ja jarruttaa asetetulla hidastuvuudella.

Ihmisten liikkeiden valvominen ja toiminta sen mukaan junan liikkeellepanossa ei ole turhanpäiväinen tehtävä nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa. Sen vuoksi automaattimetroissa on henkilökuntaa valvomassa sen automatiikan toimintaa. Siis myös nykyään, vaikka ei Helsingissä.

Ehkä sinulla on kokemusta kaikenlaisten metrojen kuljettamisesta ja tiedät asiat muita paremmin?




> Eikä minusta tuossa ole kyse halveksimisesta. Olet varmaan nähnyt Charlie Chaplinin elokuvan Nykyaika. Siinä Chaplin esittää tehdastyömiestä, joka työskentelee liukuhihnalla mutterinkääntäjänä.


Chaplinin ansiokas elokuva on jossain määrin vanha ja syntynyt hieman erilaisessa maailmassa kuin nykyinen. Teollisuuden tuotannossa automatisointi koskee esineiden valmistusta, ei ihmisisistä huolehtimista. Onko ehkä unelmasi automaattinen sairaala? Nythän olisi otollinen aika tulla julki sellaisen idean kanssa, kun hoitajat ovat menossa lakkoon.




> Maailma muuttuu ja ammatit sen mukana. Liukuhihnan mutterinkääntäjä, hissipoika ja tietyömaiden lapiomiehet ovat jo historiaa. Kohta on metrojunan kuljettajakin


Mutta ihminen ei ole paljon muuttunut. Eikä ihan äkkiä taida muuttuakaan koneeksi, jota toinen kone hoitaa. Minun unelmani ei ole Matrix-elokuvan kaltainen maailma  kun nyt otit elokuvat vertauskuviksi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Chaplinin ansiokas elokuva on jossain määrin vanha ja syntynyt hieman erilaisessa maailmassa kuin nykyinen. Teollisuuden tuotannossa automatisointi koskee esineiden valmistusta, ei ihmisisistä huolehtimista. Onko ehkä unelmasi automaattinen sairaala? Nythän olisi otollinen aika tulla julki sellaisen idean kanssa, kun hoitajat ovat menossa lakkoon.


Ihmistyöllä on paljon itseisarvoa tehtävissä, joissa on inhimillistä kanssakäymistä, kuten vaikka hoitotyössä. Minä olen kuitenkin matkustanut tuhansia kertoja metrolla eikä minulla ole koskaan ollut kontaktia kuljettajaan. Tuosta päättelisin, että kuljettajalla ei ole metrossa asiakaspalveluroolia.

Kun toimintoja automatisoidaan, voidaan vapautuvat työntekijät palkata vaikka hoitoalalle.




> Mutta ihminen ei ole paljon muuttunut. Eikä ihan äkkiä taida muuttuakaan koneeksi, jota toinen kone hoitaa. Minun unelmani ei ole Matrix-elokuvan kaltainen maailma  kun nyt otit elokuvat vertauskuviksi.


Todellakaan ihminen ei ole kone. Siksi ihminen kannattaa korvata koneilla sovellutuksissa, joissa ihmisellä ei ole merkittäviä etuja koneeseen nähden.

----------


## petteri

> Ihmisten liikkeiden valvominen ja toiminta sen mukaan junan liikkeellepanossa ei ole turhanpäiväinen tehtävä nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa. Sen vuoksi automaattimetroissa on henkilökuntaa valvomassa sen automatiikan toimintaa. Siis myös nykyään, vaikka ei Helsingissä.


Ihmisten liikkeiden valvonta ja toimiminen sen mukaan oli muutama vuosikymmen sitten tietotekniikalle mahdotonta. Prosessoritehon kehitys ja kameroiden sekä laser-mittauslaitteiden parantuminen mahdollistaa jo nykyään ihmisten ja liikkeiden valvomisen sekä niiden mukaan toiminnan silloin kun on kyse kohtuullisen helposti mallinnettavasta systeemistä kuten metrosta. 

Mm. tehdasympäristöissä on ollut jo aika pitkään käytössä paljon erilaisia järjestelmiä, joiden turvallisuus perustuu ihmisten liikkeiden valvomiseen ja toiminnan pysäyttämiseen ongelmatilanteessa. Teollisuudessa yksitoikkoisen turvallisuusvalvonnan ulkoistaminen tietokoneille on parantanut turvallissuutta, kun inhimillisen erehdyksen mahdollisuus on pienentynyt. Yksitoikkoisessa rutiinivalvontatehtävässä tietokone on luotettavampi kuin ihminen.

Ihmisen arkiympäristössä esimerkiksi uudet hissit ovat nykyään paljon turvallisempia vanhat.

Silloin kun ympäristö muuttuu enemmän, kuten vaikka tieliikenteessä, tietokone ei vielä pääse lähellekään ihmisen tasoa.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Minäkin uskon metron automatisoitumiseen varsin nopealla aikataululla. Tunneloidut rataosuudet ja miksei koko rataverkko olisi hyvä kattaa automaattivalvonnalla, joka havaitse radalle tulossa olevat ja radalla olevat esteet ja varoittaa näistä kuljettajaa/ohjausjärjestelmää. Metroasemien laitureiden kohdalla automaattivalvonnan rajapyykkinä voisi olla laiturilla oleva vaarallisen alueen merkitsevä viiva. Jotta ihmiset oppisivat pysyttelemään poissa vaara-alueelta, voisi valvontajärjestelmä päästää voimakkaan hälytysäänen alueelle astuttaessa kun juna on tulossa.

Valvonnan tullevat aikanaan mullistamaan älykkäät edulliset valvontakamerat, jotka tunnistavat poikkeavat tapahtumat ja lähettävät hälytyksen automaattisesti. Kun noista tehdään langattomia aurinkoparistolla toimivia ja kännykkäverkkoja hyödyntäviä helpostiasennettavia ja kestäviä yksiköitä, tultaneen niitä asentamaan lähes kaikkialle (katetuille bussipysäkeille, kevyen liikenteen alikulkutunneleihin, liikennevaloihin (valvontakamera voisi tunnistaa monia erilaisia liikennerikkomuksia), koko rataverkon jännitepylväisiin havainnoimaan ilmakaapeleiden katkeamiset, radalla toikkaroivat, risteykseen tulevat kulkijat jne.).

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Valvonnan tullevat aikanaan mullistamaan älykkäät edulliset valvontakamerat, jotka tunnistavat poikkeavat tapahtumat ja lähettävät hälytyksen automaattisesti. Kun noista tehdään langattomia aurinkoparistolla toimivia ja kännykkäverkkoja hyödyntäviä helpostiasennettavia ja kestäviä yksiköitä, tultaneen niitä asentamaan lähes kaikkialle (katetuille bussipysäkeille, kevyen liikenteen alikulkutunneleihin, liikennevaloihin (valvontakamera voisi tunnistaa monia erilaisia liikennerikkomuksia), koko rataverkon jännitepylväisiin havainnoimaan ilmakaapeleiden katkeamiset, radalla toikkaroivat, risteykseen tulevat kulkijat jne.).


IsoVeli valvoo...

----------


## Antero Alku

Insinöörinä en epäile tekniikan kehitystä, mutta kyse on periaatten logiikasta. Miksi pitää tehdä vaikeasti hallittava ja vaativaa teknologiaa edellyttävä järjestelmä, jos itse tarve voidaan hoitaa yksinkertaisesti synnyttämättä ongelmia?

Jos pelkistän tätä äärimmilleen, niin vaihtoehtona on, että ihminen kävelee kotoaan töihin tarvitsematta mitään teknologiaa avukseen tai sitten hänet kuljetetaan vihivaunutyyppisellä kuljettajattomalla automaattitaksilla automaattimetroon ja sen jälkeen vaikka jollain tulevaisuuden kapselikuljettimella toimistotorninsa kerrokseen 237, jossa aktiivinen ympäristökompensaatiojärjestelmä pyrkii vaimentamaan teknisestä liikenneympäristöstä aiheutuvat häitiötekijät jne.

Helsingin metron automatisoinnissa on kysymys juuri tästä: Automatisoida halutaan siksi, että sellainen on mahdollista, ei siksi, että se olisi tarpeellista.

Automatisointi maksaa, ja jotta päättäjät saadaan suostumaan maksamiseen, heille valehdellaan, että automatisointi on muka välttämätöntä. Niin on pakko tehdä, koska päättäjät eivät ole lapsellisen innostuneita hienosta teknologiasta niin, että maksaisivat siitä vain sen vuoksi, että se saataisiin ostetuksi leluksi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Minusta automatisoinnin talouspuolta voi kyllä käsitellä. Tehdään vaikka kaksi eri laskelmaa.

Raportissa "Metron kulunvalvontatekniikan uusiminen" kuvataan seuraavat vaihtoehdot:
*
Vaihtoehto 1: Nykymetro 15 M*

Kulunvalvonnan minimi-investointi voidaan toteuttaa niin, että uusi tekniikka ei sisällä mitään laajennusta automatisoinnin suuntaan. Se, tarkoittaa vain uuden käytönohjauslaitteiston hankintaa samalla kuin asetuslaitteisto pysyy nykyisellään eli perustuu "tolppiin" eikä tolppa- ja opastinlaitetiheyttä lisätä. Tuo perustuu 4 minuutin vuoroväliin

Ratkaisu on välityskyvyltään alimitoitettu ja nykyiset oviturvallisuuden ongelmat säilyvät. Jos halutaan ajaa 2 minuutin vuorovälillä voidaan  tuollainen käyttökelpoinen ratkaisu maksaa ehkä 20 M ilman oviparannuksia.

*Vaihtoehto 2: Jatkuva kulunvalvonta ja automaattiajo (ATP ja ATO) sekä käytönohjaus 50 M.*

Vaihtoehto perustuu tilanteeseen, jossa junan ajaminen on automatisoitu, mutta ovitoiminnot hoitaa junahenkilökunta. Käytössä on jatkuva asetinlaitejärjestelmä, mutta ovien turvallisuus on nykytasolla. Inhimillisen erehdyksen mahdollisuus junan liikkeellelähtöpäätöksessä säilyy. 

*Vaihtoehto 3: Miehittämätön automaattiajo 70 M*

Vaihtoehdossa laituri- ja rata-alueen valvontaa sekä oviturvallisuutta on parannettu vaihtoehtoihin 1 ja 2 verrattuna ja metro toimii automaattisesti.

*Kannattavuuslaskentavaihtoehto 1.*

Merkittävimmät kustannuserot automaattimetron ja parannetun vaihtoehdon 1(20 M) ja  välillä ovat länsimetron laajuudella laskettuna, kun molempia ajetaan 2 minuutin vuorovälillä 2 yksikön junilla:

Henkilöstösäästöt 6,3 M/v. (Jos kuljettajallista metroa ajetaan 2 minuutin vuorovälillä tarvitaan selvityksen vaihtoehdon 2 mukainen määrä kuljettajahenkilökuntaa.)
Energiasäästöt 0,5 M/v
Liikennenöintisäästöt 1,0 M/v 
Kalustosäästöt 0,5 M/v

Kustannussäästö on 8,3 M/v ilman erilaisia laskennallisia eriä. Säästön aikaansaamiseksi pitää tehdä noin 50 M lisäinvestointi. 20 vuoden poistoajalla ja 7 % sisäisellä korkokannalla saadaan investoinnin NPV:ksi *43 M*. Investointi vaikuttaa siis erittäin kannattavalta.

*Kannattavuuslaskentavaihtoehto 2.*

Voidaan myös lähteä siitä, ettei haluta 2 minuutin vuoroväliä vaan 4 minuuttia riittää eikä oviturvallisuutta tarvitse parantaa. Tuolloin automatisoinnin säästöt ovat:

Henkilöstösäästöt 2 M/v
Energiasäästöt 0,5 M/v
Liikennenöintisäästöt 1,0 M/v
Kalustosäästöt 0,5 M/v

Kustannussäästö on 4 M/v ilman erilaisia laskennallisia eriä. Säästön aikaansaamiseksi pitää tehdä noin 55 M lisäinvestointi. 20 vuoden poistoajalla ja 7 % sisäisellä korkokannalla saadaan investoinnin NPV:ksi *-13 M*. Investointi ei ole kannattava.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta automatisoinnin talouspuolta voi kyllä käsitellä. Tehdään vaikka kaksi eri laskelmaa...


Minulle ei selvinnyt, referoitko suoraan metron automatisoinnin perusteluiksi tehtyjä laskelmia vai ovatko laskelmat omiasi.

HKL:n laskelmat tunnen, ja niiden perusteella automatisointi ei ole kannattavaa taloudellisesti. Kuljettajien palkkasumma ei ole investoinnin kuoletuksen suuruinen, ja kuljettajien sijaan on palkattava henkilökuntaa muilla tehtävänimikkeillä, ja nämä kustannukset on jätetty huomiotta. Huomiotta on jätetty myös laituriovien ja tunneleiden turvarakenteiden (evakuointilaituri, valaistus, poistumistiet) kustannukset.

Ilman näitäkin virheitä kannattavuutta on tarvinnut keksiä kikkailemalla kuviteltuja tuloja, kuten keskustan pintaliikenteen vähentämistä ja mm. 550:n vuorojen vähentämistä - vaikka se ei edes ole HKL:n hallinnassa eikä HKL niitä vuoroja maksa. Ja vielä on otettu mukaan kuvitteellinen matka-aikasäästö, vaikka automaattiajo todellisuudessa hidastaa eikä nopeuta matkaa. Onpa hyödyiksi laskettu jopa henkilöautoilun nopeutuminen!

Sinänsä on todettava, että kulunvalvonnan uusimisen ei edes tarvitse olla "kannattava". Sille kun ei ole vaihtoehtoa, vaan se on pakollinen. Siemens lahjoi herrat aikanaan ja tänne toimitettiin vanhentunut järjestelmä, jota ei enää voi ylläpitää. Valinta siitä, minkälainen systeemi nyt hankitaan pitää vaan tehdä aivan eri periaatteilla kuin pelleily matka-aikasäästöjen tai raitio- ja bussilinjojen vuorojen vähentämisen kanssa. Kriteereinä tulee olla järjestelmän käyttöikä sekä käyttöiän aikaiset ylläpitokustannukset. Mutta niitä ei ole asian valmistelussa arvioitu.




> Tuo perustuu 4 minuutin vuoroväliin
> 
> Ratkaisu on välityskyvyltään alimitoitettu ja nykyiset oviturvallisuuden ongelmat säilyvät.


Nykyinen ratkaisu on tehty 3 min vuorovälille, vaikka nykyään ajetaankin 4 minuutilla. Oviturvallisuudessa ei ole mitään ongelmaa, onhan järjestelmä toiminut jo 25 vuotta - ja muualla maailmassa jo yli 100 vuotta.




> Merkittävimmät kustannuserot parannetun vaihtoehdon 1(20 M) ja automaattimetron välillä ovat länsimetron laajuudella laskettuna, kun molempia ajetaan 2 minuutin vuorovälillä 2 yksikön junilla:


Länsimetron kustannukset kuuluvat länsimetron rakentamiseen, eivät vanhan kulunvalvonnan uusimiseen. Jos jotain pitää ostaa ja maksaa sen vuoksi, että muuten ei voi tehdä länsimetroa, niin se kustannuslisä kuuluu sinne, ei vanhan metron ylläpitoinvestointeihin.

Tiedän kyllä, ettei tätä asiaa ole ymmärretty HKL:n raporteissakaan, sillä kannattavuutta perustellaan kaikilla haaveilla tulevista metrolinjoista. Eli on laskettu, että nyt tehtävän hankinnan hyötyjä ovat ehkä 50 vuoden päästä rakennettavien metroratojen kuvitellut kustannussäästöt. Rehellisessä valmistelussa tällaista ei tietenkään esitetä. Kun edellinen kulunvalvonta on romu 25 vuodessa, niin uuden väitetään olevan käyttökelpoinen 75 vuotta? Ja hyötyjä esitetään saataviksi asioista, joita ei ole olemassakaan!




> Kalustosäästöt 0,5 M/v


Erikoista on väittää, että kalustossa säästetään, kun 2 min liikennöintiä varten ostetaan lisää kalustoa. Viittaan mm. jl-lautakunnan vastikään tekemään hankintapäätökseen.

Metroyksikkö on myös itse eri mieltä suunnitteluyksikön kuvitelmista säästää liikennöintikuluja vekslaamalla junapituuksia edestakaisin. Kapasiteettia ja kustannuksia säädetään nyt päiväsaikaan vuorovälillä ja vain iltaisin junapituudella ja silloinkin helpommalla tavalla eli junia lyhentäen. Ja junat ajetaan varikolle odottamaan aamua.

Minä en epäile sitä, että junien kytkentä ei onnistuisi, vaan ongelma on siinä, mihin ja miten ne joutavat vaunut pysäköidään. Tämä "säästäminen" edellyttäisi uusien säilytysratapihojen rakentamista, mutta sitäkään ei ole laskettu missään.

Kaikkiaan hanke on valmisteltu lapsellisen puutteellisesti. Kustannuksiksi on laskettu vain kulunvalvonnan ratalaitteet, kaikki muu on sivuutettu. Eli ei ole laskettu laituriovia ja niiden ylläpitoa, tunneleiden turvajärjestelyitä, valvontaa ja sen henkilökuluja (turvamiehet tai junavahdit), lisäkalustoa, itse järjestelmän ylläpitokuluja eikä junien säilytysraiteita. Ovatko nämä merkittäviä? Kun vertailee muiden kapunkien automaattiprojekteja, niin väite 70 miljoonasta kaikiksi kuluiksi ei todellakaan vakuuta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Minulle ei selvinnyt, referoitko suoraan metron automatisoinnin perusteluiksi tehtyjä laskelmia vai ovatko laskelmat omiasi.



Nuo laskelmat olen tehnyt metron automatisointilaskelmien perusteella. Olen vaan jättänyt laskennallisia mielestäni varsin epämääräisiä säästöeriä pois.




> HKL:n laskelmat tunnen, ja niiden perusteella automatisointi ei ole kannattavaa taloudellisesti. Kuljettajien palkkasumma ei ole investoinnin kuoletuksen suuruinen, ja kuljettajien sijaan on palkattava henkilökuntaa muilla tehtävänimikkeillä, ja nämä kustannukset on jätetty huomiotta. Huomiotta on jätetty myös laituriovien ja tunneleiden turvarakenteiden (evakuointilaituri, valaistus, poistumistiet) kustannukset.


Olet aivan oikeassa, ettei metron automatisointi kannata 4 minuutin vuorovälillä. Kannattavuuslaskelma 2. osoittaa sen selvästi. Jos kannattavuus lasketaan vain nykymetron osalta, kannattavuus on vielä huonompi.

Käsittääkseni metron kulunvalvonnan uusimislaskelmissa ei ole oletettu, että koko kuljettajakustannus poistuisi, vaan osa siitä.

Laituriovet ja tunneleiden turvarakenteet eivät riipu mitenkään automatisoinnista. Ne ovat yhtä tarpeelliset tai tarpeettomat sekä kuljettajallisessa että automaattisessa metrossa. 




> Länsimetron kustannukset kuuluvat länsimetron rakentamiseen, eivät vanhan kulunvalvonnan uusimiseen. Jos jotain pitää ostaa ja maksaa sen vuoksi, että muuten ei voi tehdä länsimetroa, niin se kustannuslisä kuuluu sinne, ei vanhan metron ylläpitoinvestointeihin.


Automatisointiratkaisu vaikuttaa paljon länsimetron liikennöintikustannuksiin. Länsimetron voidaan ottaa huomioon, kun länsimetron toteutus ja metron automatisointi ovat voimakkaasti toisiinsa liittyviä projekteja ja länsimetron valinnasta Etelä-Espoon raideliikenneratkaisuksi on tehty päätös. 




> Tiedän kyllä, ettei tätä asiaa ole ymmärretty HKL:n raporteissakaan, sillä kannattavuutta perustellaan kaikilla haaveilla tulevista metrolinjoista. Eli on laskettu, että nyt tehtävän hankinnan hyötyjä ovat ehkä 50 vuoden päästä rakennettavien metroratojen kuvitellut kustannussäästöt. Rehellisessä valmistelussa tällaista ei tietenkään esitetä. Kun edellinen kulunvalvonta on romu 25 vuodessa, niin uuden väitetään olevan käyttökelpoinen 75 vuotta? Ja hyötyjä esitetään saataviksi asioista, joita ei ole olemassakaan!


Minusta automatisoinnin kannattavuutta ei voi laskea kuin nykyisen metron ja länsimetron osalta. Tulevaisuuden järjestelmiä ei kannata huomioida.




> Erikoista on väittää, että kalustossa säästetään, kun 2 min liikennöintiä varten ostetaan lisää kalustoa. Viittaan mm. jl-lautakunnan vastikään tekemään hankintapäätökseen.


Toki metron liikennöinnissä voidaan säästää, jos junia ajetaan täydempinä. Automaattimetron kalustosäästöt tulevat kyllä lähinnä lyhyemmästä kääntöajasta, ei muusta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kysmykseni jäi edelleen vastaamatta: miten anturoidaan. Selitit vain, että anturoidaan.





> Ja näitä kaikkia mattimyöhäisiä ei tietenkään voida varsinakaan vilkkaaseen aikaan enää päästelemään sisälle, koska juoksijoita tulee portaista loputtomasti...


Tästä keskustelusta metron automatisoinnin tarpeellisuudesta ja tarpeettomuudesta on ehkä unohdettu kokonaan turvallisuusnäkökulma. 

Itse näen, että automatisointi, vaikka se on kallis toimenpide, lisää metron turvallisuutta. Yksi automatisoinnin edellytys on, sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt, että laiturin ja raiteen välille on rakennetava turvaseinä ja laituriovet, sekä niitä antureita valvomaan ihmisten liikendintää niiden välillä. Väliseinä nimittäin estää ihmisiä tippumasta raiteelle, jollaista on sattunut aika usein viime aikoina. Nykyäänhän pyritään edistämään turvallisuutta eri liikennemuodoissa, joten eikä tämäkin ole yksi selvä parannuksen kohde?

Automatiosoinnille kriittiset ovat muistuttaneet että Helsingin eri metrojunasarjoilla on ovet eri kohdissa, jolloin väliseinän ovet eivät olisi koskaan vaunun kyljen ovien kohdalla. onko sillä merkitystä, jos väliseinän ja laiturin reunan välillä on muutama metri?

Lisäksi ollaan huolissaan että laituriovet ja junan ovet sulkeutuvat eri aikoihin, jolloin juna seisoisi asemalla pidempään kuin ennen. Onko mitattu kuinka kauan enemmän kuin nyt? Automatisointia on kritisoitu siksi että suomaalaiset eivät noudata sellaista kurinalaisuutta metron ovissa kuin esim kauko-idässä. Onko tieteellistä faktaa näille väitteille? Millaisia olivat ihmiset kauko-idässä yli 50 vuotta sitten kun yhdessäkään kaukoidän kaupungissa ei tainnut olla mitään metroa, vai halutaanko vain vahvistaa jotain outoa suomalaismyyttiä? 

Itse kuvittelisin että metrovaunun ja väliseinän ovitoiminnot saadaan synkkaamaan, mutta siihen tarvitaan vain hieman ohjeistusta. Oviin pitää nimittäin asentaa "liikennevalot". Ne toimisivat niin, että kun juna pysähtyy, avautuvat ovet sekä junassa että laiturilla. Vihreä valo junasta ulos nousevia varten, mutta sisään yrkiviä varten valo on yhä punainen. Sen jälkeen väliseinäovien valo vaihtuu vihreäksi sisään pyrkiviä varten ja kun tietty aika on kulunut, se muuttuu keltaiseksi, joka tarkoittaa että väliseinäoven läpi ei sa enää mennä,  ja punaiseksi siinä vaiheessa kun ovet menevät kiinni. Vaunun ovi menee kiinni vasta sen jälkeen kun valokenno/anturi  ei enää havaitse liikehdintää junan oven ja väliseinän välillä. 

Automatisoinnin käyttöönoton myötä on käynnistettävä kunnon kampanja jossa eri tietoiskuin opastetaan matkustajia ovikäyttäytymisessä ja liikennevaloista. Metron vartjoiden (ex kuljettajat) tehtävä on aluksi partioida laitureilla ja opastaa matkustajia ystävällisesti näitä mattimyöhäisiä jotk ayrittävät viime hetkellä päästä kyytiin. Kun "kuherruskuukausi" on ohi, otetaan kovemmat keinot käyttöön. Käytännössä se merkitsisi tarkastusmaksua niilla jotka yrittävät oven läpi silloin kun vihreä ei enää pala. 

Kuulostaako liian monimutkaiselta?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Lisäksi ollaan huolissaan että laituriovet ja junan ovet sulkeutuvat eri aikoihin, jolloin juna seisoisi asemalla pidempään kuin ennen. Onko mitattu kuinka kauan enemmän kuin nyt? Automatisointia on kritisoitu siksi että suomaalaiset eivät noudata sellaista kurinalaisuutta metron ovissa kuin esim kauko-idässä. Onko tieteellistä faktaa näille väitteille? Millaisia olivat ihmiset kauko-idässä yli 50 vuotta sitten kun yhdessäkään kaukoidän kaupungissa ei tainnut olla mitään metroa, vai halutaanko vain vahvistaa jotain outoa suomalaismyyttiä?



Suomalaisten kurittomuus metron ovissa johtuu M100 ovien  ominaisuuksista. M100 sarjan ovet palkitsevat oven väliin rynnivän käyttäytymisen avaamalla oven uudestaan kun vaan saa jotain oven väliin. Eli kyseessä on opittu tapa. 

Jos ovista saa kunnon mustelmia kun jää niiden väliin, ovia varoo. Ei minulla tulisi mieleenkään enää yrittää toimia samalla lailla M200, SM4 tai Vario-ovissa kuin M100:ssa. SM4:ssä ja Variossahan on jo nyt automaattisesti sulkeutuvat ovet. 

SM4-tyyppiset ovet varmaan toimisivat metrossakin. SM4 ovet sulkeutuvat napakasti ja antavat ihmiselle viestin "pysy poissa ovien välistä". Eivät hyvät joukkoliikennevälineen ovet ole välttämättä hyvin "pehmeät". Kun rynnijä on kerran jäänyt SM4-oven väliin, hän oppii kyllä varomaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väliseinä nimittäin estää ihmisiä tippumasta raiteelle, jollaista on sattunut aika usein viime aikoina. Nykyäänhän pyritään edistämään turvallisuutta eri liikennemuodoissa, joten eikä tämäkin ole yksi selvä parannuksen kohde?


On toki. Näitä ei vain ole tehty ennen automaatteja, koska ei ole haluttu maksaa ylimääräistä ja vasta kuljettajatonta metroa on pidetty niin vaarallisena, että laituriovia on ryhdytty vaatimaan. Ei niitä tosin kaikkialla automaateissa ole.




> Automatiosoinnille kriittiset ovat muistuttaneet että Helsingin eri metrojunasarjoilla on ovet eri kohdissa, jolloin väliseinän ovet eivät olisi koskaan vaunun kyljen ovien kohdalla. onko sillä merkitystä, jos väliseinän ja laiturin reunan välillä on muutama metri?


On. Laiturit eivät ole kovin leveitä. Uusia asemia rakennettaessa lisätila nostaa kustannuksia.




> Lisäksi ollaan huolissaan että laituriovet ja junan ovet sulkeutuvat eri aikoihin, jolloin juna seisoisi asemalla pidempään kuin ennen. Onko mitattu kuinka kauan enemmän kuin nyt?


En pidä tätä ongelmana. Kaikkissa näkemissäni tapauksissa junan ja laiturin ove ovat toimineet samanaikaisesti.




> Onko tieteellistä faktaa näille väitteille?


En tunne tieteellistä tutkimusta, jonka aineistona olisi matkustajien käyttäytymisen havainnointi maailman eri metroissa. Mutta on tännekin ollut linkattuna videopätkiä kaukoidästä, ja kyllä siellä näkyy uskottavan, ettei summerin soidessa ja valon vilkkuessa enää yritetä sekaan. Euroopassa olen nähnyt toisenlaista käytöstä.





> Millaisia olivat ihmiset kauko-idässä yli 50 vuotta sitten kun yhdessäkään kaukoidän kaupungissa ei tainnut olla mitään metroa, vai halutaanko vain vahvistaa jotain outoa suomalaismyyttiä?


Mitäpä väliä menneillä on? Mitä merkitystä on ajatuksella siitä, millaisia olisivat ihmiset olleet jos joskus kun ei ollut automaattimetroja niitä olisikin ollut.




> Käytännössä se merkitsisi tarkastusmaksua niilla jotka yrittävät oven läpi silloin kun vihreä ei enää pala.
> 
> Kuulostaako liian monimutkaiselta?


Tarkastusmaksu metrossa käyttäytymisestä. Eipä ole tarkastusmaksuilla saatu kuriin liikennevalojen noudattamista maan pinnalla, muuttuvatko ihmiset jostain syystä kuuliaisemmiksi maan alla?  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olet aivan oikeassa, ettei metron automatisointi kannata 4 minuutin vuorovälillä. Kannattavuuslaskelma 2. osoittaa sen selvästi. Jos kannattavuus lasketaan vain nykymetron osalta, kannattavuus on vielä huonompi.


Minä pidän koko 2 minuutin vuoroväliä täysin turhana asiana, joka vain maksaa paljon. Enkä usko, että sellaista olisi ryhdytty puuhaamaankaan muuten kuin sen tähden, että pitää keksiä perusteluita kalliille automaattihankinnalle.

Automaatin pääraportin mukainen kannattavuuslaskelma on tehty 2 min vuorovälillä, se sanotaan sivulla 7. Ja lähes kaikki muutkin "säästöt" tai lipputulolisäykset johtuvat sitten tästä samasta syystä. Emme-ohjelman laskenta-algoritmi kun laskee niin, koska se on vain likimääräinen kuva todellisuudesta ja uskoo siten, että vuorovälin lyheneminen lyhentää aina matka-aikaa ja matka-ajan lyheneminen lisää aina matkustajamäärää.




> Käsittääkseni metron kulunvalvonnan uusimislaskelmissa ei ole oletettu, että koko kuljettajakustannus poistuisi, vaan osa siitä.


Pääraportin taulukoissa on laskettu niin, että 1,5 M/vuosi kuljettajapalkat poistuvat mutta tilalle tulee 2 henkilöä palkattuna valvomoon ja 10 % lisäys vartiointiin. Tosin kannattavuusraportissa s.4 sanotaan, että asemille tulee 30 henkilöä lisää. Pääraportissa ei tämmöistä summaa näy, en tiedä onko kannattavuusraportti sitten laskettu eri arvoilla. Raportin sivun 5 taulukon mukaan näyttäisi että ei ole, joten ehkä ne 30 henkilöä ovat vain unohtuneet tai ehkä ne ovat palkattomia vapaaehtoisia. Eikös 30 ole enemmän kuin kerralla töissä olevien kuljettajien määrä (16 junaa = 16 hlö, eikös se niin ollut)? Mitäs säästöä tässä syntyy?




> Laituriovet ja tunneleiden turvarakenteet eivät riipu mitenkään automatisoinnista. Ne ovat yhtä tarpeelliset tai tarpeettomat sekä kuljettajallisessa että automaattisessa metrossa.


Olen kuullut tämän selityksen virallisemmaltakin taholta, kun on kysytty, mihinkäs tämä kulu on unohtunut. Tämähän on selvä hätävalhe. Jos laituriovet olisivat tarpeen nykyisessä ajossa, ne olisi rakennettu ennen vuotta 1982 ja metron käyttöönottoa. HKL:n automaattisuunnitelmissa esitetäänkin vaunuihin asennettavaksi lasersädettä katselemaan radalla kulkijoita. Laituriovia nimittäin pidettiin vaunujen ovisijoituserojen vuoksi aluksi mahdottomina ja ideoitiin näitä laserjuttuja.

Olen samaa mieltä, että tunnelin turvarakenteet olisivat tarpeen jo nyt. Toistuvasti on katastrofiharjoituksissa todettu, että tulipalotilanteessa sinne kuolevat kaikki, autettavat niin kuin auttajatkin. Tätä asiaa ei vain ole ihmeemmin mainostettu. HBL taisi olla ainoa, joka se on sanonut - onneksi kuitenkin ruotsiksi - noin 1,5 vuotta sitten. Mutta kun nämä ovat tarpeen, miksi niitä ei sitten ole tehty? Miksi leikitään automaatilla, ennen kuin alkeellisemmatkaan asiat on hoidettu?




> Automatisointiratkaisu vaikuttaa paljon länsimetron liikennöintikustannuksiin.


Missäs tämä asia on julkisesti esitetty? Raide-YVA laskettiin miehitetyllä ajolla, eikä rakentamiskustannuksissakaan ollut mukana mitään automaattia. Raide-YVA:n jälkeen ei ole suostuttu talouslukuja kertomaan. Vai olenko lukenut Hesarini huonosti?




> Minusta automatisoinnin kannattavuutta ei voi laskea kuin nykyisen metron ja länsimetron osalta. Tulevaisuuden järjestelmiä ei kannata huomioida.


Aivan. Ja kuitenkin automatisointiraportin lopussa on pylväikköjä, joissa lasketaan hyötyjä radoista, joista ei ole mitään päätöksiä missään.




> Toki metron liikennöinnissä voidaan säästää, jos junia ajetaan täydempinä.


Niin voitaisiin, mutta tätä ei haluta. Seisten matkustamista vältetään kuin ruttoa. Ja kuitenkin junissa on kalustettuna 20 % vähemmän istumapaikkoja kuin voisi kalustaa.




> Suomalaisten kurittomuus metron ovissa johtuu M100 ovien  ominaisuuksista. M100 sarjan ovet palkitsevat oven väliin rynnivän käyttäytymisen avaamalla oven uudestaan kun vaan saa jotain oven väliin. Eli kyseessä on opittu tapa.


Kaikki joukkoliikennekaluston ovet on tehtävä niin, että ne eivät vahingoita ihmistä.




> Eivät hyvät joukkoliikennevälineen ovet ole välttämättä hyvin "pehmeät". Kun rynnijä on kerran jäänyt SM4-oven väliin, hän oppii kyllä varomaan.


Onhan se asenne tämäkin. Etkä ole edes ainoa, samaa sanoi Pariisin edustaja esitellessään Pariisin linja 1:n automatisointia UITP:ssä. Ehkä siellä on vähän sama tilanne kuin meillä: ei tarvitse välittää palvelun laadusta, kun pakko on matkustaa kumminkin. Ilmankos meillä autoilu on suosittua. Oman auton kanssa ei tarvitse pelätä loukkaantumista oven välissä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Laituriovet ja tunneleiden turvarakenteet eivät riipu mitenkään automatisoinnista. Ne ovat yhtä tarpeelliset tai tarpeettomat sekä kuljettajallisessa että automaattisessa metrossa. 
> 
> 
> Olen kuullut tämän selityksen virallisemmaltakin taholta, kun on kysytty, mihinkäs tämä kulu on unohtunut. Tämähän on selvä hätävalhe. Jos laituriovet olisivat tarpeen nykyisessä ajossa, ne olisi rakennettu ennen vuotta 1982 ja metron käyttöönottoa. 
> 
> Olen samaa mieltä, että tunnelin turvarakenteet olisivat tarpeen jo nyt. Toistuvasti on katastrofiharjoituksissa todettu, että tulipalotilanteessa sinne kuolevat kaikki, autettavat niin kuin auttajatkin. Tätä asiaa ei vain ole ihmeemmin mainostettu. HBL taisi olla ainoa, joka se on sanonut - onneksi kuitenkin ruotsiksi - noin 1,5 vuotta sitten. Mutta kun nämä ovat tarpeen, miksi niitä ei sitten ole tehty? Miksi leikitään automaatilla, ennen kuin alkeellisemmatkaan asiat on hoidettu?



Kaikkialla maailmassa on käytössä paljon ratkaisuja, jotka tehtäisiin eri lailla, jos ne rakennettaisiin kokonaan uusiksi. Yleensä vanhoille ja peruskorjattaville ratkaisuille hyväksytään matalampi turvallisuustaso kuin uusinvestoinneissa.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Automatisointiratkaisu vaikuttaa paljon länsimetron liikennöintikustannuksiin.
> 
> 
> Missäs tämä asia on julkisesti esitetty?



Metron kulunvalvonnan uusimisraportissa.




> Kaikki joukkoliikennekaluston ovet on tehtävä niin, että ne eivät vahingoita ihmistä.



Minusta joukkoliikennevälineiden ovet pitää rakentaa niin, ettei ihmisille voi tulla niistä kuin lieviä vammoja (Eli  mustelmia saa tulla, mutta luita ei saa mennä rikki.).   Ovissa pitää myös olla paukahdusääni SM4:n ja Varion tapaan varoituksena. 

M100 ratkaisu osoittaa, että silloin kun ovet viritetään liian "pehmeiksi", hiljaisiksi ja palkitseviksi, se houkuttelee matkustajia ovien väliin. Vai ovatko SM4:n tai Varion ovet Sinusta liian kovat? Niiden ovista saa mustelmia kun niiden väliin jää kunnolla. SM4:ssä on kovimman oloiset ovet.

Normaalielämässäkin oven väliin jäämisestä voi tulla mustelmia, mutta luita ei yleensä mene poikki. Jo lapsena jokainen oppii, ettei paukahtaen sulkeutuvan oven väliin kannata jäädä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaikkialla maailmassa on käytössä paljon ratkaisuja, jotka tehtäisiin eri lailla, jos ne rakennettaisiin kokonaan uusiksi. Yleensä vanhoille ja peruskorjattaville ratkaisuille hyväksytään matalampi turvallisuustaso kuin uusinvestoinneissa.


Kyllä vain. Yleinen oikeusperiaatehan on, että se, mikä on kerran hyväksytty, pitää sallia käytössä niin kauan sitä käytetään. Vain harvoin tästä poiketaan ja kielletään.

Tässä tapauksessa on minusta syytä pitää erillään se, mitä tehdään turvallisuuden parantamiseksi ja mitä jostain muusta syystä. Jos turvallisuuden parantaminen on tärkeätä, tehtäköön se ja vasta sitten pantakoon rahaa tarpeettomiin asioihin. Kuljettajaton ajohan ei ole millään lailla tarpeellista, koska kaikki sille väitetyt hyödyt voidaan saavuttaa helpommin ja halvemmalla kuljettajien kanssa. Paitsi tietenkin se, että voidaan kehua käytettävän niin hienoa tekniikkaa, ettei tarvita kuljettajia. Minusta se vaan ei ole mikään hyöty.




> Metron kulunvalvonnan uusimisraportissa.


Niissä raporteissa sanotaan paljon muutakin mikä ei pidä paikkaansa.

Espoon osalla kustannusero kuljettajattoman ja kuljettajallisen ajon välillä ratarakenteiden osalta jää vanhaa rataa pienemmäksi, koska pelastuslaitos vaatii siellä tekemään tunneleiden turvarakenteet joka tapauksessa. Mutta näitä asioitahan ei noissa raporteissa käsitellä.

Mutta jos Espoossa noudatetaan samaa periaatetta kuin vanhalla radalla, että jokaista nykyistä kuljettajaa kohden palkataan kaksi valvojaa, kuljettajaton ajo ei tuo mitään säästöjä. Kaluston investointi ja ajomatkaperustaiset kulut ovat joko samat kuin kuljettaja-ajossa tai suuremmat, jos ajetaan tarpeettoman tiheätä vuoroväliä ja siten ylikapasiteettia. Laituriovet ja kalliimmat kulunvalvonnan ratalaitteet ovat sitten vain ekstraa. Joten aika nero on oltava osittaakseen, että suuremmat kustannukset ovat rahan säästöä.




> Minusta joukkoliikennevälineiden ovet pitää rakentaa niin, ettei ihmisille voi tulla niistä kuin lieviä vammoja (Eli  mustelmia saa tulla, mutta luita ei saa mennä rikki.).   Ovissa pitää myös olla paukahdusääni SM4:n ja Varion tapaan varoituksena...
> Vai ovatko SM4:n tai Varion ovet Sinusta liian kovat?


Tämä asia ei ole mielipidekysymys, vaan asian päättävät vastuulliset viranomaiset. Ovia säätelevät normit, ei onneksi liikennöitsijän halu "kouluttaa" matkustajia aiheuttamalla edes lieviä vammoja.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> 
> Minusta joukkoliikennevälineiden ovet pitää rakentaa niin, ettei ihmisille voi tulla niistä kuin lieviä vammoja (Eli  mustelmia saa tulla, mutta luita ei saa mennä rikki.).   Ovissa pitää myös olla paukahdusääni SM4:n ja Varion tapaan varoituksena. 
> 
> 
> Tämä asia ei ole mielipidekysymys, vaan asian päättävät vastuulliset viranomaiset. Ovia säätelevät normit, ei onneksi liikennöitsijän halu "kouluttaa" matkustajia aiheuttamalla edes lieviä vammoja.



Tuo on minusta pitkälti mielipidekysymys, vaikka viranomaisnormejakin on olemassa. 

Kun Helsingin uusimmissa liikennevälineissä SM4:ssä ja Variossa on kohtuullisen rivakat automaattiovet, ilmeisesti uusien hissiovien tai M100 ovien tyyppisiä ovia, joista ei saa edes mustelmia ei pidetä enää hyvinä joukkoliikennevälineisiin. 

Eikä tuossa ole kyse "kouluttamisesta", vaan ihan käytännöllisestä toiminnasta. Kun ovet eivät ole liian pehmeät M100 ovien tyyppinen häiriökäyttäytyminen ei houkuta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkastusmaksu metrossa käyttäytymisestä. Eipä ole tarkastusmaksuilla saatu kuriin liikennevalojen noudattamista maan pinnalla, muuttuvatko ihmiset jostain syystä kuuliaisemmiksi maan alla?


Sääntöjä noudatetaan ihme hyvin silloin jos rikkeistä rangaistaan tuntuvasti ja kiinnijäämisen riski on olennainen. Kadulla riski jäädä kiinni jos ajaa tai kävelee päin punaisia on niin pieni että siksi sitä harrastetaan, mutta odota jos metrossa on joku karpaasi hengittämässä niskaan kun nouset sisään, niin eiköhän käytös muutu.




> Mutta jos Espoossa noudatetaan samaa periaatetta kuin vanhalla radalla, että jokaista nykyistä kuljettajaa kohden palkataan kaksi valvojaa, kuljettajaton ajo ei tuo mitään säästöjä. Kaluston investointi ja ajomatkaperustaiset kulut ovat joko samat kuin kuljettaja-ajossa tai suuremmat, jos ajetaan tarpeettoman tiheätä vuoroväliä ja siten ylikapasiteettia. Laituriovet ja kalliimmat kulunvalvonnan ratalaitteet ovat sitten vain ekstraa. Joten aika nero on oltava osittaakseen, että suuremmat kustannukset ovat rahan säästöä.


Minä en väitä että metron automatisoinnilla säästetään, mutta sillä lisätään turvallisuutta, koska a) laiturin ja raiteen välille tulee väliseinät ja b) vartijoita jotka pystyvät puuttuman järjestyshäiriöihin tulee enemmän

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Suomalaisten kurittomuus metron ovissa johtuu M100 ovien  ominaisuuksista. M100 sarjan ovet palkitsevat oven väliin rynnivän käyttäytymisen avaamalla oven uudestaan kun vaan saa jotain oven väliin. Eli kyseessä on opittu tapa.


Ai jaa? Minulle on kerran käynyt aika tukalasti M100-sarjalaisen ovien kanssa: olin Siilitiellä nousemassa metroon, ovi piti äänimerkkinsä, mutta rynnistin silti sisään. Ovi meni kiinni, laukkuni ja käteni jäi oven väliin (olin itse tukevasti vaunun sisällä onneksi), metro lähti kohti Itäkeskusta. Tarvittiin ystävällisten kanssamatkustajien apua, ennen kuin pääsin pois.

Jos tällaisista asioista varoitettaisiin selkeästi asemille, myös satunnaisesti matkustavat ymmärtäisivät pysyä pois metron ovilta. En liene ainoa, joka piti metron ovia samanlaisina kuin hissin ovet.

----------


## petteri

> Ai jaa? Minulle on kerran käynyt aika tukalasti M100-sarjalaisen ovien kanssa: olin Siilitiellä nousemassa metroon, ovi piti äänimerkkinsä, mutta rynnistin silti sisään. Ovi meni kiinni, laukkuni ja käteni jäi oven väliin (olin itse tukevasti vaunun sisällä onneksi), metro lähti kohti Itäkeskusta. Tarvittiin ystävällisten kanssamatkustajien apua, ennen kuin pääsin pois.



Oliko tuo varmasti M100 sarjaa? Tuo nimittäin kuulostaa aika paljon M200 sarjan tilanteelta. M200 sarjassa on vähän ansamaiset ovet. 

Metron oviturvallisuusjärjestelmä on kyllä vähän vanhentunut. Se ei kunnolla varmista, ettei raajoja tai tavaraa ole välissä kun metro lähtee liikkeelle. Oviin pitäisi saada parempi automatiikka. Nyt luotetaan liikaa siihen, että kuljettaja varmistaa oviturvallisuuden. Kuljettajallahan on vielä huono näkyvyyskin, kun metro on pitkä.

Metron automatisoinnissa oviturvallisuusjärjestelmää parannetaan ja inhimillinen virhelähde poistetaan ohjaamosta, joten turvallisuus paranee.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä en väitä että metron automatisoinnilla säästetään, mutta sillä lisätään turvallisuutta, koska a) laiturin ja raiteen välille tulee väliseinät ja b) vartijoita jotka pystyvät puuttuman järjestyshäiriöihin tulee enemmän


Mutta eihän näitä varten tarvita automatisointia. Jos on halua, laituriovet ja vartiointi voidaan tehdä ilman kulunvalvonnan muutoksia.

Tämä ei ole saivartelua, vaan tosiasioissa pysymistä. Automatisointia ei voi tehdä ilman turvallisuusrakenteita, mutta turvallisuusrakenteet voidaan tehdä ilman automatisointia.

Lisäksi voisi olla ylipäätään suhteellisuudentajua. Metron liikennöinti ja radan ja asemien ylläpito on maksanut vuonna 2006 yhteensä 39,8 M. Tästä kuljettajien palkat ovat olleet 2,2 M eli 5,5 %. Jos metron käyttäminen on kallista, niin kannattavampaa on etsiä säästöjä muualta kuin kaikkein pienimmästä kuluerästä.




> Oliko tuo varmasti M100 sarjaa? Tuo nimittäin kuulostaa aika paljon M200 sarjan tilanteelta. M200 sarjassa on vähän ansamaiset ovet.


Jossain on vikaa, jos juna lähtee liikkeelle vaikka ihminen on välissä. Mistä tämä Ultrixin tarina kertoo? Siitä, että tekniikka ei pelaa. Jos oven anturoinnissa on tällainen vika, mikä estää samaa vikaa esiintymästä sitten, kun kuljettaja on korvattu tietokoneella? Ja miten se tietokone turvallisuutta paransi?

Antero

----------


## late-

> Oliko tuo varmasti M100 sarjaa? Tuo nimittäin kuulostaa aika paljon M200 sarjan tilanteelta. M200 sarjassa on vähän ansamaiset ovet.


Kyllä M100:n ovien väliin jääminen on yleisempää. M100:ssa ovien turvareunat sammuvat hiukan (5-10 senttiä) ennen kuin ovet ovat kokonaan kiinni. Ymmärtääkseni tämä johtuu siitä, että ovet törmäävät toisiinsa ja avautuisivat muussa tapauksessa uudelleen. Ovien välissä voi helposti olla käsivarsi ja tunnistimien mielestä kaikki on silti hyvin. Itse asiassa ovia voi käsin avatakin aika tuntuvasti ajon aikana. En kyllä suosittele tätä, mutta olen kuitenkin nähnyt tehtävän.

M200:n ovet varmasti tekisivät kipeää pelkkään käsivarteen, mutta tuskin tunnistuisivat sulkeutuneiksi. Noin viiden sentin raolla ovet eivät vielä olisi painuneet vaunun kyljen sisään ja oletettavasti tunnistimet havaitsisivat asian.

----------


## late-

> En pidä tätä ongelmana. Kaikkissa näkemissäni tapauksissa junan ja laiturin ove ovat toimineet samanaikaisesti.


Kyllä laituriovista jotain hitautta yleensä tulee. Helsingissä vähintään sen takia, että ovet tosiaan ovat M100:ssa ja M200:ssa hiukan eri kohdissa, jolloin tarvitaan tavallista leveämmät ovet. Leveän oven aukeaminen ja sulkeutuminen vie aina pidemmän aikaa kuin kapean.

Videoiden perusteella Lontoon Jubilee Linellä (osuus avattu 1998/1999, junat 1995/1996) laiturien ovet ovat jo pitkälle kiinni ennen kuin junan ovet seuraavat. Näin pitäisikin olla, jotta juoksijat eivät helposti jäisi kahden oviparin väliin. Aukeamissuunnassa ulommat ovet aloittavat Lontoossa, mutta kumpikin ovipari ehtii kokonaan auki jokseenkin samassa ajassa.

Hiukan asian vierestä vanhempana poikkeuksena voidaan mainita Pietari, jossa laiturien ovet sulkeutuvat tuntuvasti ennen junan ovia. Pietarin ovet eivät tosin suojaa matkustajia radalta, vaan mahdolliselta Nevan tulvimiselta metrojärjestelmään. Metalliovissa tuskin on tunnistimia ja liike-energiansa puolesta ne luultavasti rikkovat luitakin, jos joku jää väliin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hiukan asian vierestä vanhempana poikkeuksena voidaan mainita Pietari, jossa laiturien ovet sulkeutuvat tuntuvasti ennen junan ovia. Pietarin ovet eivät tosin suojaa matkustajia radalta, vaan mahdolliselta Nevan tulvimiselta metrojärjestelmään. Metalliovissa tuskin on tunnistimia ja liike-energiansa puolesta ne luultavasti rikkovat luitakin, jos joku jää väliin.


Eikö se muuten ole niin, että Pietarin metron kyseinen linja ei ole edes automaattiohjattu, tai jos on, niin laituriovet ovat joka tapauksessa ollet käytössä kauemmin?

Olen aina ihmetellyt millä konstilla kuljettaja saa junan pysähtymään millilleen että ovet tulevat kohdakkain. Onko junassa jokin automaattijarrutus?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Jossain on vikaa, jos juna lähtee liikkeelle vaikka ihminen on välissä. Mistä tämä Ultrixin tarina kertoo? Siitä, että tekniikka ei pelaa. Jos oven anturoinnissa on tällainen vika, mikä estää samaa vikaa esiintymästä sitten, kun kuljettaja on korvattu tietokoneella? Ja miten se tietokone turvallisuutta paransi?



Se kertoo siitä, että 30 vuotta sitten suunniteltu järjestelmä, jossa luotetaan kuljettajan havainnointikykyyn eikä tietotekniikkaan ei kaikilta osin enää vastaa nykyisiä vaatimuksia. Kyse on siis siitä, että nykyisen kuljettajametron oviturvallisuudessa on merkittäviä puutteita.

Se kertoo myös siitä, että "pehmeät" ovet luovat vaaratilanteita. Kuljettajaan ei havainnoinnissa pidä luottaa, vaan ovien turvallisuutta pitää parantaa korjaamalla ne nykyaikaisiksi automaattioviksi  sekä parantamalla ihmisten ja esineiden tunnistusta. Tietotekniikka havaitsee raajat ja esineet oven välissä, joita kuljettaja ei nykyään ohjaamostaan riittävän hyvin havaitse.

Metron oviremontti, joka on kuuluu automatisointiprojektiin, on tärkeä M100 sarjan peruskorjauksen yhteydessä.

----------


## vompatti

> Pietarissa laiturien ovet sulkeutuvat tuntuvasti ennen junan ovia.


Minä muistan Pietarista sellaisenkin tilanteen, että junan ovet sulkeutuivat monta sekuntia ennen kuin laiturin ovet sulkeutuivat. Ovien ikkunasta saattoi katsella laiturille jääneitä.




> Eikö se muuten ole niin, että Pietarin metron kyseinen linja ei ole edes automaattiohjattu?


Pietarin metrossa ei laituriovia tietääkseni ole millään linjalla kaikilla asemilla. Ovia on vain muutamalla asemalla. Tilanne voi tietysti olla muuttunut, sillä viime käyntini jälkeen on tullut asemia lisääkin.

----------


## ultrix

> Oliko tuo varmasti M100 sarjaa? Tuo nimittäin kuulostaa aika paljon M200 sarjan tilanteelta. M200 sarjassa on vähän ansamaiset ovet.


Oli.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä muistan Pietarista sellaisenkin tilanteen, että junan ovet sulkeutuivat monta sekuntia ennen kuin laiturin ovet sulkeutuivat. Ovien ikkunasta saattoi katsella laiturille jääneitä.


Niinhän tuossa YouTuben videossakin kävi. Ensin menivät kiinni vaunun ovet, sitten laiturin teräsgiljotiinit.

Arvaanpa, että hommassa on selvä logiikka. Ovet voivat avautua yhtäaikaisesti. Mutta kun ensin menee kiinni junan ovi, mahdolliset välissä olijat tulevat sen murjomiksi. Ja jos siellä on jokin tunnistus, kuljettaja näkee, että jokin mättää ja laituriovia ei suljeta. Jos taas junan ovet ovat asiallisesti kiinni, niin muutaman sekunnin päästä voi uskaltaa sulkea panssariovetkin, koska luultavasti niidenkään välissä ei ole enää ketään.

Ei Leningradissakaan ketään ehdoin tahdoin haluttu teloa. Siellä tehtiin se mihin sosialismin saavutusten teknologialla pystyttiin. Riskitaso on suurempi kuin meillä lännessä, mutta niin alhainen kuin on ollut kohtuudella mahdollista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pietarin metrossa ei laituriovia tietääkseni ole millään linjalla kaikilla asemilla. Ovia on vain muutamalla asemalla. Tilanne voi tietysti olla muuttunut, sillä viime käyntini jälkeen on tullut asemia lisääkin.


En tarkoittanut että olisi ollut koko linjalla, mutta kysymykseni oli, että onko kuljettajalla käytössään jokin automatiikka-viritys apunaan, koska vaunu pysähtyy millilleen oikealle kohdalle?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se kertoo siitä, että 30 vuotta sitten suunniteltu järjestelmä, jossa luotetaan kuljettajan havainnointikykyyn eikä tietotekniikkaan ei kaikilta osin enää vastaa nykyisiä vaatimuksia. Kyse on siis siitä, että nykyisen kuljettajametron oviturvallisuudessa on merkittäviä puutteita.


Sinulla on nyt kyllä aika erikoinen logiikka.

Late selitti juuri, miten on mahdollista, että M100:n ovien välissä voi olla jotain mutta juna saadaan liikkeelle:


> Kyllä M100:n ovien väliin jääminen on yleisempää. M100:ssa ovien turvareunat sammuvat hiukan (5-10 senttiä) ennen kuin ovet ovat kokonaan kiinni. Ymmärtääkseni tämä johtuu siitä, että ovet törmäävät toisiinsa ja avautuisivat muussa tapauksessa uudelleen. Ovien välissä voi helposti olla käsivarsi ja tunnistimien mielestä kaikki on silti hyvin.


Tällä asialla ei ole mitään tekemistä tietotekniikan kanssa. Tietokone on vielä tyhmempi kuin ihminen noiden ovien kanssa. Sillä tietokoneella ei ole silmiä näkemään, että jotain on välissä vaikka ovianturin mielestä välissä ei ole mitään.

Eli tilanne on juuri päin vastoin kuin esität. Kuljettajan kanssa on kaksinertainen ovien havainnointi: anturit ja silmät. Tietokone pelkällä anturointihavainnoinnilla on puutteellinen.




> Kuljettajaan ei havainnoinnissa pidä luottaa, vaan ovien turvallisuutta pitää parantaa korjaamalla ne nykyaikaisiksi automaattioviksi sekä parantamalla ihmisten ja esineiden tunnistusta. Tietotekniikka havaitsee raajat ja esineet oven välissä, joita kuljettaja ei nykyään ohjaamostaan riittävän hyvin havaitse.


Korjataan: tietotekniikka ei havaitse niitä raajoja ja esineitä, jotka kuljettajalla on mahdollista havaita silmillään. Anturit voivat havaita raajoja ja esineitä, ja niistä voi välittyä tieto joko kuljettajalle tai tietokoneelle.

Tässä muuten taitaa mennä vähän sekaisin sekin, mitä tarkoittaa automaattiovi.

Ratikoiden automaattiovi tarkoittaa sitä, että ovi sulkeutuu itsekseen asetetun viiveen kuluttua siitä, kun se on avattu tai kulkevia ihmisiä havaitseva valokenno on antanut viimeisen signaalinsa. Tämä automaattiovi toimii kuitenkin ihmisen, joko kuljettajan tai matkustajan avaamana.

Sinä Petteri taidat tarkoittaa automaattiovella nyt sitä, että ovi myös avautuu automaattisesti, eikä ihmisellä ole missään vaiheessa mitään tekemistä avautumis- ja sulkeutumistoimintojen kanssa. Paitsi tietenkin se, että menee väliin ja joku anturi sen tunnistaa.

Joku sen sijaan taitaa pitää automaattiovena pelkästään sitä turvatoimintaa, että ovi aukeaa kun jokin anturi havaitsee ihmisen olevan suunnilleen välissä.

Selvyyden vuoksi olisi varmaan hyvä määritellä näin:Ratikoissa on _automaattisesti sulkeutuvat ovet_Metrojunissamme on välissä olevasta _esineestä automaattisesti avautuvat ovet_Kuljettajattomassa metrossa voi olla _automaattisesti ohjatut ovet_1930-luvun ratikoissa oli paineilmakäyttöiset ihmisen ohjaamat ovetAntero

----------


## petteri

> Eli tilanne on juuri päin vastoin kuin esität. Kuljettajan kanssa on kaksinertainen ovien havainnointi: anturit ja silmät. Tietokone pelkällä anturointihavainnoinnilla on puutteellinen.
> 
> Korjataan: tietotekniikka ei havaitse niitä raajoja ja esineitä, jotka kuljettajalla on mahdollista havaita silmillään. Anturit voivat havaita raajoja ja esineitä, ja niistä voi välittyä tieto joko kuljettajalle tai tietokoneelle.



Kun tietokoneeseen yhdistetään kaksi toisistaan riippumattomia havainnointivälinettä, vaikka ovien anturit ja lasersäteet tai valokenno, niin tietokoneella on käytännössä sekä anturit että "silmät".

Minusta kuljettajan on junan toisesta päästä vaikea kunnolla havainnoida ovien tilannetta. Kuljettajalla on vain kaksi silmää. Vaikka tietokoneisiin yhdistetyt yksittäiset laser- tai valokennosilmät tai anturit ovatkin yksittäisinä puutteellisia niitä voidaan lisätä riittävä määrä, jolloin tietokone havainnoi laiturinreunan ja ovien tilannetta paljon paremmin kuin junan ohjaamosta katseleva ihminen. Lisäksi tietokone on väsymätön toisin kuin ihminen, joka kestää rutiineita huonosti.

Toki jos vielä halutaan lisätä kuljettaja katselemaan tilannetta, voidaan havainnointia vielä marginaalisesti parantaa. Eri asia on, onko tuo järkevää. Kuljettajan ovien tarkkaileminen on tuolloin "nice-to-have" ominaisuus.

----------


## teme

> Minusta kuljettajan on junan toisesta päästä vaikea kunnolla havainnoida ovien tilannetta. Kuljettajalla on vain kaksi silmää. Vaikka tietokoneisiin yhdistetyt yksittäiset laser- tai valokennosilmät tai anturit ovatkin yksittäisinä puutteellisia niitä voidaan lisätä riittävä määrä, jolloin tietokone havainnoi laiturinreunan ja ovien tilannetta paljon paremmin kuin junan ohjaamosta katseleva ihminen. Lisäksi tietokone on väsymätön toisin kuin ihminen, joka kestää rutiineita huonosti.


Pakko todeta että tietokone ei havainnoi yhtään mitään. Tietokoneella on input ovisilmä joka sanoo 0 tai 1, sitten on output ovi joka sanoo 0 niin ovi kiinni ja 1 niin ovi auki. Se että näitä ovisilmiä on useita ei mitenkään muuta tätä perusasiaa.

Periaatteessa voisi olla järjestelmä joka havainnoi jokaista laiturilla liikkuvaa ja laskee niiden nopeuden ja liikesuunnan perusteella kerkiäisivätkö oven väliin. En oikein usko että tällaista ollaan Helsingin metroon rakentamassa.

----------


## petteri

> Pakko todeta että tietokone ei havainnoi yhtään mitään. Tietokoneella on input ovisilmä joka sanoo 0 tai 1, sitten on output ovi joka sanoo 0 niin ovi kiinni ja 1 niin ovi auki. Se että näitä ovisilmiä on useita ei mitenkään muuta tätä perusasiaa.



Mitäs tuon ihmeemmin ihminen havainnoi junan toisesta päästä?

Kyllä ihmisen havainnoimiskyky on yli 50 metrin päästä on lähtöhetkellä hyvin lähellä tasoa:

Näkyykö laiturilla suoja-alueella isoja hahmoja tai isoja tavaroita?: Ei (0) tai Kyllä (1)  

Näyttävätkö ovet olevan kiinni?:  Ei (0) tai Kyllä (1)

Näkyykö ovien välissä jotain?: Ei (0) tai Kyllä (1) tai En kyllä näin  kaukaa näe kunnolla, otetaanpa kiikarit käyttöön (2) tai Huonosti näkyy, mutta eihän siellä viime viikollakaan mitään ollut, haukotus (3)

Ei mitään niin ihmeellistä, ettei riittävä määrä lasersäteitä, ovisilmiä ja antureita pystyisi huomattavasti luotettavampaan toimintaan lähtöhetkellä. 

Ovet voidaan sulkea automaattisesti, kuten SM4:ssä tai Variossakin. Ei siihen kuskin napinpainallusta tarvita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Näkyykö ovien välissä jotain?: Ei (0) tai Kyllä (1) tai En kyllä näin  kaukaa näe kunnolla, otetaanpa kiikarit käyttöön (2) tai Huonosti näkyy, mutta eihän siellä viime viikollakaan mitään ollut, haukotus (3)...


Mietipä hetki ihmistä, joka on liikkeellä kaupunkikeskustassa. Joko jalan tai auton kuljettajana. Ihminen pystyy liikkumaan siellä säilyen hengissä ja aiheuttamatta muille vahinkoa. Päähavaintoväline ovat silmät ja prosessointi tapahtuu aivoissa analysoimalla saatua 3-ulotteista kuvaa. "Kehno" reaktioaika on yksi sekunti. Mikään tietotekniikka ei pysty vastaavaan, vaikka yritystä kyllä on ollut jo vuosikausia.

Ja sinä halveksit tätä havainto- ja päättelykyä ja väität, ettei se kykene kontrolloimaan niin vaatimatonta tilannetta kuin metrojunaan pyrkiviä ihmisiä.

Automaattijunassa ei olekaan kysymys junan sopeutumisesta ihmisiin vaan päin vastoin. KAIKKI perustuu siihen, että ihminen alistuu koneen mekaaniselle ja muuttumattomalle IHMISEN ennalta määrääämälle toiminnalle. Ja vain siksi, ettei kone kykene havainnoimaan, päättelemään ja toimimaan päättelyn mukaisesti.

Kyllä se juna saadaan toimimaan ilman ihmistä, ei siitä ole lainkaan kysymys. Vaan kysymys on siitä, mitä sillä saavutetaan. Ei mitään sitä, mitä Helsingin valtuutetuille on väitetty, sillä kuljettajan ohjauksessa juna toimii paremmin koska se kykenee silloin sopeutumaan toisten ihmisten käytökseen asemilla.

Tämähän on lopulta ainoa ero, koska lienemme yhtä mieltä siitä, että ihmisiä aiotaan sijoittaa vahtimaan matkustajia joka tapauksessa, joten henkilökuntaa ja henkilömenoja ei säästetä. (Tätä tosin ei kerrottu valtuutetuille.) Ja kuljettajat lienevät meistä kumpaakin paremia arvioimaan sitä, kumpi työ on mieluisampaa: junan kuljettaminen vai vartiointi tai valvonta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mietipä hetki ihmistä, joka on liikkeellä kaupunkikeskustassa. Joko jalan tai auton kuljettajana. Ihminen pystyy liikkumaan siellä säilyen hengissä ja aiheuttamatta muille vahinkoa. Päähavaintoväline ovat silmät ja prosessointi tapahtuu aivoissa analysoimalla saatua 3-ulotteista kuvaa. "Kehno" reaktioaika on yksi sekunti. Mikään tietotekniikka ei pysty vastaavaan, vaikka yritystä kyllä on ollut jo vuosikausia.
> 
> Ja sinä halveksit tätä havainto- ja päättelykyä ja väität, ettei se kykene kontrolloimaan niin vaatimatonta tilannetta kuin metrojunaan pyrkiviä ihmisiä.



Ihminen näkee tarkasti muutaman asteen näkökentässä ja aika lyhyelle etäisyydelle. Mitä kauemmaksi mennään, sitä huonommin ihminen havainnoi. Tietysti jollain voi olla teräsmiehen aistit, mutta siihen ei kannata luottaa.

Mietitäänpäs metron kuljettajan nykyistä tilannetta. Lähtöhetkellä hän tarkastelee peilistä kohteita, jotka ovat kolmevaunuisesa junassa pahimmillaan lähes 120 metrin päässä. Mitä ihminen pystyy havainnoimaan peilistä 100 tai edes 70 metrin etäisyydeltä. 

Ihmisen kokoisen hahmon junan lähellä laiturilla - varsin luotettavasti.
Avoinna olevan viimeisen oven - ehkä
Viimeisen oven välistä törröttävän jalan -  hyvällä tuurilla




> Tämähän on lopulta ainoa ero, koska lienemme yhtä mieltä siitä, että ihmisiä aiotaan sijoittaa vahtimaan matkustajia joka tapauksessa, joten henkilökuntaa ja henkilömenoja ei säästetä. (Tätä tosin ei kerrottu valtuutetuille.) Ja kuljettajat lienevät meistä kumpaakin paremia arvioimaan sitä, kumpi työ on mieluisampaa: junan kuljettaminen vai vartiointi tai valvonta.



Ikävä kyllä maailmassa ei päätöksiä tehdä mieluisuus vaan tarkoituksenmukaisuus perusteilla. Kuljettajista ei tulevaisuuden metrossa ole hyötyä. Vartijoista tai valvojista on.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä ihminen pystyy havainnoimaan peilistä 100 tai edes 70 metrin etäisyydeltä.


Täsmälleen saman kuin katsoessaan samaa näkymää ilman peiliä, jos peili ei ole optisella suurennuskertoimella. Ja sen, mitä "ei näe" ei näe myöskään automaattijunan tietokone.

Metron kuljettaja ei katsele peilistä sitä, ovatko ovet kiinni, vaan siinä luotetaan samaan anturointiin kuin konekin joutuu luottamaan. Jos anturoinnissa on vikaa, automaatin tietokoneella on täsmälleen sama ongelma. Mutta sillä erotuksella, että toisin kuin kuljettaja, tietokone ei voi tarkistaa näköhavainnolla sitä, onko antureihin luottamista.




> Ikävä kyllä maailmassa ei päätöksiä tehdä mieluisuus vaan tarkoituksenmukaisuus perusteilla. Kuljettajista ei tulevaisuuden metrossa ole hyötyä. Vartijoista tai valvojista on.


Väitän kyllä sinun olevan tässä asiassa väärässä. Kuljettajasta, on se sitten nappia painava junaemäntä tai kahvaa vääntävä valvoja, on se hyöty, että junat kulkevat nopeammin. Koska aikataulut voidaan mitoittaa lyhyemmän pysäkkiajan mukaan kuin ilman kuljettajaa. Ilman kuljettajaa pysäkkiajan on oltava pisin kuviteltu tarvittava aika + varoaika sen päälle.

Tämä on tietenkin vain vähäinen mukavuuskysymys matkustajille, jos ero asemaa kohden on luokkaa 10-20 sekuntia. Suurempi merkitys on liikennöintitaloudelle, jos kiertoajan erolla saadaan vähennetyksi tarvittavaa junamäärää. Henkilökuluthan ovat samat, kun kerran kuljettajien sijalla on muun tehtävänimikkeen henkilökuntaa.

Toinen etu on luotettavuus. Junat pysyvät aikataulussaan toisin kuin automaatilla, jossa joku juoksee ovien väliin ja viivästyttää junaa 10-15 lisäsekuntia. Olen kirjoittanut mitä tämä käytännössä merkitsee Kööpenhaminassa.

Helsingin kaupunkilaisten ja heidän valtuutettujensa kannalta olisi ollut oikein kertoa rehellisesti, että HKL:n suunnitteluyksikkö haluaa ostaa vanhentuneen kulunvalvonnan tilalle kuljettajattoman ajon automaatin 70 miljoonan euron hinnalla. Se tulee hidastamaan metromatkoja ja tekemään vuorovälien noudattamisen epäluotettavaksi sekä lisää metron käyttökuluja ja vaatii mittavat lisäinvestoinnit asemille ja tunneleihin. Myös metrojunia on ostettava lisää, koska halutaan lyhentää junia ja vuorovälejä. Ja tälle kaikelle olisi tietenkin tullut laskea kokonaishinta, koska 70 miljoonaa ei ole kaikki mitä tästä maksetaan. Tietenkin valtuusto olisi voinut päättää panna sen kaiken rahan vaikka totuus olisikin kerrottu. Mutta nyt ei niin tehty.

Nyt tämä keskustelu alkaa muuten minusta kiertää jo kehää.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Nyt tämä keskustelu alkaa muuten minusta kiertää jo kehää.


Hyvä huomio!

Minua (ja ehkä muitakin lukijoita) on tämä jahnaus jo hieman alkanut tympimään. Ettei kävisi niinkuin vaunut.orgille kävi viime yönä, niin jutellaanpa välillä uusista kiinnostavista asioista. Eli kun vanhat asiat on ruodittu, siirrytään käsittelemään pikkuhiljaa uusia yksityiskohtia, eikä jäädä pyörimään kehäradalle.

Kunnioitukseni kuitenkin teille kaikille edellisille keskustelijoille, mutta jos haluatte tätä vielä jatkaa, niin suosittelen jatkopaikaksi vaikkapa Helsingin Asemaravintolan yläkertaa ja sen rauhallisia, liikennenäkymiä tarjoavia maisemapöytiä.

----------


## vompatti

> Minua (ja ehkä muitakin lukijoita) on tämä jahnaus jo hieman alkanut tympimään. Ettei kävisi niinkuin vaunut.orgille kävi viime yönä, niin jutellaanpa välillä uusista kiinnostavista asioista. Eli kun vanhat asiat on ruodittu, siirrytään käsittelemään pikkuhiljaa uusia yksityiskohtia, eikä jäädä pyörimään kehäradalle.


Minä en lue kaikkia tyhmiä viestejä lainkaan, joten minua nämä eivät haittaa. Olen kuitenkin samaa mieltä Compactin kanssa uusista yksityiskohdista. Uudet viestiketjut voisivat elävöittää foorumia. Onko kellään mielessä hyviä aiheita uusiksi viestiketjuiksi?

Vaunut.orgin kommentointi lopetettiin, koska kommentit eivät liittyneet kuvien sisältöön. Tällä foorumilla sellaista ei toivottavasti tapahdu, sillä aiheen vierestä kirjoittaminen on kielletty. Tämä ja edellinen Compactin viesti ovat aiheen vierestä, mutta pyydän, että Compactia ei laitettaisi kirjoituskieltoon.




> Suosittelen jatkopaikaksi vaikkapa Helsingin Asemaravintolan yläkertaa ja sen rauhallisia, liikennenäkymiä tarjoavia maisemapöytiä.


Toinen hyvä keskustelupaikka tälle keskustelulle voisi olla Helsingin metro. Metrossa hyvänä puolena on, ettei sieltä - toisin kuin rautatieasemalta - vahingossakaan voi nähdä Helsingin ruminta rakennusta. Toinen hyvä kokoontumispaikka voisi olla RHK:n neuvotteluhuone. Voisiko joku ehdottaa vielä kokoontumisaikaa (ei, minä en tule keskustelemaan metron automatisoinnista)?

----------


## petteri

> Nyt tämä keskustelu alkaa muuten minusta kiertää jo kehää.


Niinpä tekee. Pitää siirtyä toisiin aiheisiin.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niinpä tekee. Pitää siirtyä toisiin aiheisiin.


Kiitokseni Petterille haastavasta keskustelusta. Tässähän tultiin lopulta juurille eli siihen, että kahdella ihmisellä on muutamia erilaisia arvoja, jotka sitten johtavat eri näkemykseen siitä, miten asiat on hyvä järjestää.

Kehää meidän molempien täytyi jääräpäisesti aikamme kiertää, mutta hyvä niin, sillä siitä päästiin perille.

Yleensäkin taitaa olla niin, että hedelmällisempää olisi ymmärtää keskustella suoraan arvoista eikä peitellysti muka muista käytännöllisistä kysymyksistä. Perimmältäänhän keskustelu autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen välilläkin on kysymys arvoista, ei taloudesta tai ajankäytöstä. Jos jonkun arvomaailmassa autoilulla ja auton omistamisella on ykkössija, ei ole olemassa mitään rationaalista perustetta sille, että hän luopuisi autostaan ja siirtyisi joukkoliikenteeseen. Koska ei ole kyse luopumisesta autosta vaan luopumisesta omista arvoista.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Hyvä pointti.

Usein arvoja pidetään päätöksenteossa jotenkin vähäarvoisempana asiana kuin käytännön asioita tai "faktoja". Ja sitten mielipiteiden takana oleva arvopohja jää "faktojen" taakse piiloon.

Merkittävä osa asioista on kuitenkin arvosidonnaisia eikä niitä voi objektiivisesti mitata. 

Eri ihmiset voivat erilaisen arvopohjan kautta tulla suunnilleen samojen "faktojen" perusteella ihan perustellusti eri lopputulokseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Usein arvoja pidetään päätöksenteossa jotenkin vähäarvoisempana asiana kuin käytännön asioita tai "faktoja".


Valitettavasti juuri näin.




> Eri ihmiset voivat erilaisen arvopohjan kautta tulla suunnilleen samojen "faktojen" perusteella ihan perustellusti eri lopputulokseen.


Juuri siksi arvoista pitäisi avoimesti keskustella. Itse asiassa koko edustuksellisen demokratian päätöksentekojärjestelmä perustuu siihen, että asiantuntijat selvittävät faktat ja maallikot valitsevat sitten arvojen perusteella. Mutta näin ei tapahdu.

Minusta virkakoneiston politisoituminen on johtanut siihen, että (poliittiset) arvovalinnat tehdään jo virkamiesvalmisteluvaiheessa, mutta ne valinnat esitetään päättäjille faktoina. Jos luette lautakuntien ym. esityslistoja ja päätösesityksiä, tuskin koskaan näette siellä tarjottavan vaihtoehtoja, joiden välillä maallikkojäsenet saavat tehdä valinnan arvopohjalta.

Tämä on minusta erittäin tärkeä asia, joka pitäisi korjata.

Antero

PS: Jos tämä arvokeskustelu tästä vielä jatkuu, niin ylläpito voinee siirtää sen sitten vaikka Offtopic-osastoon.

----------


## Jussi

> HKL muun muassa uskoo, että metron automatisointi vähentää matkustajia lähijunista ja siirtää heitä metroon. Älä kysy, miten he sellaiseen tulokseen ovat päätyneet


Tuo kyllä kuulostaa jo melko uskomattomalta. Metro ja lähijuna eivät taida oikein missään edes kilpailla keskenään. Eikä niiden kyllä pitäisikään, niiden tulisi pikemminkin täydentää toisiaan.

Eikä automatisoinnin jälkeen vähän ajan päästä keskivertomatkustaja muistakaan onko siellä metrossa kuljettajana ihminen vai tietokone - eli ainakaan pelkkä automatisointi ei matkustajia lisää...  :Smile:  Ihmiset vain muistavat että juna on se jossa on pehmeät penkit ja kantakaupungin alueella se pysähtyy turhan harvoin.

----------


## kuukanko

Eilinen UL100 kertoi, että automatisoinnin tarjouspyyntöjen vertailu on viivästynyt ja siksi hanke valmistunee todennäköisesti vasta 2013. Juttu löytyy myös Ilta-Sanomista.

----------


## sebastin

> Tuo kyllä kuulostaa jo melko uskomattomalta. Metro ja lähijuna eivät taida oikein missään edes kilpailla keskenään. Eikä niiden kyllä pitäisikään, niiden tulisi pikemminkin täydentää toisiaan.


Heh, jotkut kyllä väittävät, että Pisara tai siis ylipäätään lähijunaliikenne on päällekäinen projekti pohjoisen metrolinjan kanssa. Mutta tosiasia on toinen, eli juuri kuten sanoit, täydentävät vain toisiaan. 


HKL:llä on tuossa ehkä ajatuksena tulevaisuuden laajennukset, jolloin on myös tarkoitus lopettaa suorat bussilinjat keskustaan. Eli silloin kaikki bussit kulkevat lähimmille juna- ja metroasemille.


Tähän automatisaatioon ei ole muuta sanottavaa kuin että kallista on, vielä jos nykyisten asemien laiturit varustetaan lasioviseinillä. Tosin metron vuorovälin lyhentyminen on positiivista samoin kai voi ajatella pienentyneistä henkilöstökuluista. Joka tapauksessa automatisointi kannattaa tehdä ennen kuin kaikki 3-4 metrolinjaa haaroinen ovat valmiita.

----------


## 339-DF

> Heh, jotkut kyllä väittävät, että Pisara tai siis ylipäätään lähijunaliikenne on päällekäinen projekti pohjoisen metrolinjan kanssa. Mutta tosiasia on toinen, eli juuri kuten sanoit, täydentävät vain toisiaan. 
> 
> HKL:llä on tuossa ehkä ajatuksena tulevaisuuden laajennukset, jolloin on myös tarkoitus lopettaa suorat bussilinjat keskustaan. Eli silloin kaikki bussit kulkevat lähimmille juna- ja metroasemille.


Jusa tarkoitti arvatenkin ihan nykyisiä junalinjoja ja metroa, jotka eivät missään kohdin kilpaile keskenään. Nämä automaattimetron matkustajaennusteet on tehty ihan nykyisellä raideliikenneverkolla, ilman mitään pisaroita ja kuviteltuja metrolaajennuksia.

Se on selvää, että jos rakennetaan kaksi päällekkäistä ratatunnelia erivärisille junille, niin silloin toki kilpaillaan samoista matkustajista. Automaattimetroraportti, ladattavissa HKL:n www-sivulta, ei kuitenkaan ota mitään kantaa tälläisiin laajennuksiin, vaan todellakin väittää, että nykyisten lähijunien matkustajamäärät laskevat jos nykyinen metrolinja muuttuu automaattiseksi.

----------


## kemkim

> Jusa tarkoitti arvatenkin ihan nykyisiä junalinjoja ja metroa, jotka eivät missään kohdin kilpaile keskenään.


Löysin sentään yhden kilpailukohdan, kun oikein mietin. Hakunilassa voisi teoriassa olla kilpailua junan ja metron kanssa. Joko matkustaja menee 61-bussilla Tikkurilaan ja hyppää siitä junaan tai samalla bussilla Mellunmäkeen ja siitä metroon. Jonkin verran tätä tapahtuu, vaikka enemmistö käyttänee keskustaan mennessä suoraa bussia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Löysin sentään yhden kilpailukohdan, kun oikein mietin. Hakunilassa voisi teoriassa olla kilpailua junan ja metron kanssa.


HKL:n perus-Emmeen ei sisälly vaihtosakkoa. Sen vuoksi Emme saattaa ajatella esim. niin, että Mannerheimintiellä matkustaja vaihtaa vuorotellen ratikasta bussiin ja päinvastoin aina tilaisuuden tullen, jos se jouduttaa matkantekoa. Oikeasti kukaan ei vaihda joka pysäkillä kulkuneuvoa.

Edelleen Emme olettaa, että odotusaika pysäkillä on aina vuorovälin puolikas. 

Luulen, mutta en tiedä, että tämä absurdi tilanne on syntynyt esim. Rautatientori-Käpylä/Oulunkylä -tyyppisillä matkoilla, joilla nyt käytetään lähijunaa. Jos lähijunan vuoroväli on vaikka 15 min, niin Emme olettaa odotusajaksi 7,5 min. Metron vuoroväli voi olla vaikka 2 min, jolloin odotusaika on 1 min ja Sörkassa vaihdetaan tiheästi kulkevaan bussilinjastoon ottamatta huomioon asemalla kävelyyn kulutettua aikaa ja vaihdon vaivaa. Tällöin Emme laskee metro+bussi -yhdistelmän nopeammaksi kuin junan siksi, että metron vuoroväli on niin tiheä.

Emme ei osaa antaa arvoa esim. tasavuoroväleille, kuten täällä on monta kertaa todettu.

----------


## Haltia

Tämän päivän lautakunnan kokouksessa aiheesta kerrottiin kuulumisina, että toimittajapäätös tullaan tekemään huhti-toukokuussa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Kukaan ei missään ole todistanut, että se automaatti pidentäisi matka-aikaa. Se standardisoi toiminnan samanlaiseksi joka asemalla, mutta uskoisin, että sitäkin voidaan säätää. Esim Kalasatamassa stoppi voi olla lyhempi. Keskustelu on absurdia, ei automatisointi muodosta mitään ongelmaa. Metropysähdys pysynee suurinpiirtein samanalaisena kuin aiemminkin pituudeltaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kukaan ei missään ole todistanut, että se automaatti pidentäisi matka-aikaa. Se standardisoi toiminnan samanlaiseksi joka asemalla, mutta uskoisin, että sitäkin voidaan säätää.


Mitä todistuksia tähän tarvitset? Jos keskustelet alan asiantuntijoiden kanssa (sellaisten ulkomaisten, jotka ovat oikeasti tekemisissä näiden asioiden kanssa), he tietävät tämän asian itsestäänselvyytenä. Eli ei siitä tarvitse edes keskustella.

Meillä on nyt metron pysäkkiajat 15-35 sekuntia. Ja aikataulut on suunniteltu tämä tietäen. Ajat vaihtelevat asemittain ja vuorokauden aikojen mukaan. Ota sekkari käteen ja matkusta metrolla itse!

Nyt kuljettaja katsoo, milloin juna on valmis, sulkee ovet ja lähtee. Tilastollisesti käy niin, että jos jossain vähän venähtää, toisaalla voi ottaa lyhyeksi, ja keskimäärin ajat pitävät paikkansa.

Automaatilla ei voi toimia näin. Vaan on otettava aina se pisin mahdollinen aika. Ja sen päälle pantava vielä varoaika, jolloin valo vilkkuu ja summeri soi merkiksi siitä, että älä yritä väliin enää. Kun joku kumminkin yrittää, ovi aukeaa, alkaa uusi odotusaika ja varoaika ja sulkemisaika. Kestää 15 sek lisää. Siis sen ajan kuin koko pysähdys vähemmän nousumäärän asemalla.

M.O.T. Oletko nyt tyytyväinen?

Näin yksinkertaista se on, miksi ajoaika pitenee ja matkustusnopeus alenee ja kalustokierto hidastuu ja kalustotarve kasvaa. Kaiken tämän välttämiseksi monet automaattimetrot ajetaan miehitettyinä. Eivätkä meidän automaattimetrofanaatikkomme edes taida tietää, mitkä kaikki metrot ovat automaattisia, mutta eivät kuljettajattomia.

Antero

----------


## Joona

> Automaatilla ei voi toimia näin. Vaan on otettava aina se pisin mahdollinen aika. Ja sen päälle pantava vielä varoaika, jolloin valo vilkkuu ja summeri soi merkiksi siitä, että älä yritä väliin enää. Kun joku kumminkin yrittää, ovi aukeaa, alkaa uusi odotusaika ja varoaika ja sulkemisaika. Kestää 15 sek lisää. Siis sen ajan kuin koko pysähdys vähemmän nousumäärän asemalla.


Eikö ainakin teoriassa ole mahdollista jättää kopioimatta maailman muiden automaattimetrojen huonoja puolia? Ainakin teoriassa on mahdollista luoda tietokonejärjestelmä, joka pystyy vähintään saman tasoiseen havainnointiin kuin kuljettaja peilin avulla. Jos esimerkiksi laituriseinän ja junan välissä olevaa aluetta seurataan kameroin, havaitsee tietokoneohjelmakin onko ovilla ihmisiä ja mihin suuntaan nämä ovat menossa. Tyhjän takia ei konenkaan tarvitse seisoskella turhia varoaikoja odottamassa.

Miksi ovien pitää aueta uudestaan ja odottaa uusi varoitusaika esteen osuessa eteen. Eikö junan ovien ohjelmistoa voi muuttaa esimerkiksi sellaiseksi, että väliinjäämistilanteessa ne täyden aukeamisen sijasta vetäytyvät vaikka 20 cm enemmän auki jatkaen varoitusääntä yhtäjaksoisena huutona ja yrittävät vaikka kahden sekunnin päästä uudestaan, ja jos este on yhä välissä toistavat saman toimenpiteen, ja esineen ollessa yhä välissä odottavat viisi sekuntia ja hälyyttävät samalla valvomoon ja näyttävät oven kamerakuvat valvomon näytöillä? Vaatiiko jokin laki ovien sulkurutiinin toistamisen alusta uudelleen vai voidaanko varoitusääni pitää jatkuvasti päällä ja ovien sulkemista yrittää parin sekunnin päästä uudestaan - näinhän se kuljettajakin usein toimii.

----------


## kuukanko

Jotkut yrittävät maalailla oviasialla kovasti piruja seinille. Olen edelleenkin sitä mieltä, että Helsinki ei voi antaa kruununjalokivensä mennä pilalle niin yksinkertaisen asian takia. Jos tarvis on, niin sitten kaikille asemille tulee kamerat, joiden avulla joukko ihmisiä ohjaa ovia keskitetystä valvomosta käsin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö ainakin teoriassa ole mahdollista jättää kopioimatta maailman muiden automaattimetrojen huonoja puolia?


Ilman muuta näin voi tehdä. Silloin asemien ovitoimintoja on valvomassa ihminen, mihin on päädytty monessa tapauksessa. Se ihminen voi olla erillisessä ohjaamossa (=kuljettaja), matkustamossa (=junaemäntä), laiturilla (=laiturivahti) tai valvomossa (=liikenteen valvoja). Kaikkia on maailmalla käytössä, ei tarvitse kopioida niitä huonoja yrityksiä ilman ihmistä.

Onhan meillä myös puoliautomaattiset ovet ratikoissa. Eli jokaisessa ovessa on oma valokennovahtinsa. Käsittääkseni kuitenkin vaunu lähtee liikkeelle vasta kun kuljettaja on varmistunut siitä, että voidaan lähteä. Eikä tämä systeemi ole kuitenkaan käytössä mahdollisimman lyhyeen pysäkkiaikaan pyrkivässä järjestelmässä, kun meillä ei raitioliikenteen nopeudella käytännössä ole merkitystä.

Kaukoidän ja Kiinan metroissa tuntuu toimivan kurinalaisuus. Siellä ihmiset uskovat siihen, kun hälytysääni alkaa. He eivät mene väliin. Euroopassa on todettu, että tämä ei toimi, vaan joko seistään tarpeeksi pitkään ovet levällään (käytössä pikkumetroissa kuten VALeissa) tai pannaan ihmiset hoitamaan asia (esim. Lontoossa). Köpiksessä lyödään päätä seinään tämän asian kanssa edelleen.




> Miksi ovien pitää aueta uudestaan ja odottaa uusi varoitusaika esteen osuessa eteen.


Kun ei ole ihmistä vahtimassa eikä ovi voi tietää, miten nopeasti siitä selvitään lävitse, pitää olla kylliksi aikaa, ettei jäädä looppiin.

Kameran kuvaan perustuvasta hahmontunnistuksesta en tiedä, onko sitä vakavissaan kokeiltu. Käytännössähän algoritmit tällaiseen ovat jo olemassa ja jopa kaupallisessa käytössä esim. PC-videoeditoinnissa. Mutta metroasemalla tehtävä on paljon vaativampi kuin videoeditoinnissa. On tunnistettava reaaliajassa useita, jopa satoja kohteita. Ja kun on kyse ihmisistä, virheitä ei saa sattua.




> Jotkut yrittävät maalailla oviasialla kovasti piruja seinille. Olen edelleenkin sitä mieltä, että Helsinki ei voi antaa kruununjalokivensä mennä pilalle niin yksinkertaisen asian takia. Jos tarvis on, niin sitten kaikille asemille tulee kamerat, joiden avulla joukko ihmisiä ohjaa ovia keskitetystä valvomosta käsin.


Tällainen ratkaisuhan vain osoittaa, mistä on kysymys: Ei joukkoliikenteen edistämisestä, vaan muka hienolla teknologialla brassailusta. Pitää olla hieno ja kallis, ei tarvitse olla toimiva ja palveleva.

Antero

----------


## karihoo

> Onhan meillä myös puoliautomaattiset ovet ratikoissa. Eli jokaisessa ovessa on oma valokennovahtinsa. Käsittääkseni kuitenkin vaunu lähtee liikkeelle vasta kun kuljettaja on varmistunut siitä, että voidaan lähteä.


Menee hieman offtopiciksi:

Vuosilta 2005 - 2007 "vanhat" muistikuvat tulevat tästä elävästi mieleen (tuona aikana matkustin säännöllisesti ratikalla). Huomasin NrI/II-vaunujen ovien valokennojen / muun oviautomatiikan toisinaan aiheuttavan jonkinasteisia vaaratilanteita kun viime hetken "mattimyöhäiset" ovat vaunun liikkeellelähdön aikaan yrittäneet vaunuun sisään tai vaunusta ulos. Kuljettajan havainnointimahdollisuudet ovimonttuun ovat kehnonpuoleiset (laajakulmapeili) ja ovet ovat saattaneet jäädä hieman raolleen. Näin maallikkona tuntuisi siltä, että näiden vaunujen ovien "käyttösähkö" katkeaisi viiveellä vaunun liikkeellelähdössä joko nopeusanturin tai aikalaskurin/viivepiirin toimesta. Korjaattehan jos aiheesta löytyy parempaa tietoa...

Toisaalta eri kulkuneuvojen ovien turvajärjestelmistä on yleisemminkin jäänyt vahva tunne, että ihmisen suorittamaa kontrollia ei (ainakaan vielä) korvaa mikään automatiikka. Turvajärjestelmien toimintavarmuus = luotettavuus ei aina ole ollut riittävällä tasolla, jolloin ihmisellä on suuri kiusaus ohittaa ne tai jättää ne huomiotta. On sattunut onnettomuuksia VR:n junissa, HKL:n metrossa ja raitiovaunuissa sekä myös useissa eri liikennöitsijöiden busseissa (on erilaisia korityyppejä ja oviratkaisuja).

----------


## karihoo

> Jos tarvis on, niin sitten kaikille asemille tulee kamerat, joiden avulla joukko ihmisiä ohjaa ovia keskitetystä valvomosta käsin.


Vanhaa insinööriparodiaa mukaillen tästä voisi kehitellä sellaisenkin systeemin, että ensimmäinen ovilinja olisi ns. loukku, joka voisi pidätellä mattimyöhäisiä "hellästi" niin etteivät nämä mattimyöhäiset pystyisi pidättelemään seuraavan ovilinjan sulkeutumista. Todennäköisesti tässä kuitenkin astuisi kuvaan mukaan ns. ryhmäkuri, jossa porukalla raivataan käytävä kaikkien mahdollisten ovien läpi (vrt. Anteron kommentti aasialaisesta käyttäytymismallista).

Pidemmälle vietynä tämä "oviparodia" voisi olla jopa mantrap-tyyppinen, joita käytetään turvallisuusluokitukseltaan korkeammissa kiinteistöissä. Tässä vaihtoehdossa ensimmäisen oven pitää olla kokonaan sulkeutunut ennenkuin seuraava avautuu, josta aiheutuu tietenkin huomattava aikaviive matkan etenemiselle.

Toivottavasti emme ole niin pahasti holhousyhteiskunnassa.

----------


## petteri

> Ilman muuta näin voi tehdä. Silloin asemien ovitoimintoja on valvomassa ihminen, mihin on päädytty monessa tapauksessa. Se ihminen voi olla erillisessä ohjaamossa (=kuljettaja), matkustamossa (=junaemäntä), laiturilla (=laiturivahti) tai valvomossa (=liikenteen valvoja). Kaikkia on maailmalla käytössä, ei tarvitse kopioida niitä huonoja yrityksiä ilman ihmistä.



Realistisesti ajatellen kuljettaja pystyy tällä hetkellä junan loppupäähän (50-110 metrin päähän) havainnoimaan suunnilleen sen, onko metron suoja-alueella ihmisen kokoisia hahmoja, kun metro lähtee liikkeelle. Havainto, siitä ovatko ovet kiinni tai onko ovien välissä raajoja on jo varsin epäluotettava ja turvallisuus on tuolta osalta jo nyt pitkälti automaation varassa. 

Automaatiojärjestelmä pystyy myös ihmistä luotettavammin havainnoimaan sen, onko esimerkiksi 50 cm etäisyydellä junan seinästä hahmoja, joka lienee tällä hetkellä suunnilleen käytännössä junan asemalta lähtökriteeri. Automaatti on myös väsymätön eikä tee yhtä paljon virheitä kuin ihminen.

Automaattiratkaisujen käyttöönoton asenneongelma on, että koneiden virheet koetaan pahemmiksi kuin ihmisten, vaikka ihminen olisi tehtävässä paljon epäluotettavampi ja aiheuttaisi useita kertoja enemmän onnettomuuksia. Tuosta syystä automaattiratkaisut usein viritetään yliturvallisiksi, joka hidastaa toimintaa.

Ihmistä ei automaattimetrossa tarvita normaalitilanteissa ja erilaiset poikkeustilanteet voidaan hoitaa luotettavammin valvomoista, joissa pystytään kameroiden avulla saamaan keskimäärin parempi havainto kuin mihin kuljettaja pystyy junan päästä. 

Ja jos junassa halutaan ehdottomasti olevan henkilökuntaa, miksi henkilökunta ei palvele asiakkaita ja valvo järjestystä, vaan istuu junan päässä pienessä kopissa? Perinne ei riitä  syyksi.

----------


## Albert

Mitenkä se automaatti olisi osannut suhtautua joutseneen Vuosaaren sillalla. Ja olisiko osannut peruuttaa Rastilaan jne. No tuo joutsenhan kuoli kuitenkin, mutta omia aikojaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitenkä se automaatti olisi osannut suhtautua joutseneen Vuosaaren sillalla.


Tämähän on nimenomaan maanpäällisyyden ongelma. Mun käsittääkseni on kaksi vaihtoehtoa:

1. Joutsenet ja kaikki muutkin otukset ajetaan jauhelihaksi. Sitten kun radalle tipahtaa kuorma-auto niin tulee ruumiita.

2. Radalla on sensoreita, jotka pysäyttävät liikenteen, kun radalla on este. Sensoreiden herkkyys onkin sitten eri juttu: jos käy niin, että metro pysähtyy jokaisesta radan yli loikkivasta jänöstä tai radalle laskeutuvasta variksesta niin siinähän sitä sitten ollaan...

----------


## petteri

> 1. Joutsenet ja kaikki muutkin otukset ajetaan jauhelihaksi. Sitten kun radalle tipahtaa kuorma-auto niin tulee ruumiita.



Noinhan sitä toimitaan jo nykyään tavallisessa junaliikenteessäkin  eikä sitä pidetä ongelmana. 

Tavallinen juna ajaa matkalla yli kaikesta mikä on edessä ja jos radalla on tasoristeyksessä henkilöauto, autossa olijoista tulee jauhelihaa. Autojen joutuminen junaradoille pyritään kyllä tekemään uusissa investoinneissa niin mahdottomaksi kuin mahdollista rakenteellisilla ratkaisuilla .

Kun metrorata on eristetty aidoilla eritasoon, ei sensoreita välttämättä tarvita kuin asemilla, jos sallitaan samantasoinen turvallisuustoiminta kuin ihmisen ohjaamassa junaliikenteessä. Teollisuudessa on käytössä paljon kuljetusratkaisuja, joissa junat kulkevat automaattisesti, eikä sensoreita ole. Jos teollisuudessa riittää, että juna on eristetty ihmisistä aidalla, eikö tuo riitä metrollakin, muualla kuin asemilla, jossa aidosti tarvitaan sensoreita?

Jos metroon pitää asentaa sensorit koko matkalle, pitääkö vastaavasti myös muutamalle tuhannelle kilometrille Suomen junarataverkkoa asentaa sensorit, jotta tavalliset junat eivät aja hirvien, jänisten tai itsemurhakandidaattien yli? Juna nimittäin pysähtyy vauhdista tosi huonosti, vaikka siinä kuljettajakin. Vai pitääkö automaatiilla olla eri säännöt kuin ihmisen ohjaamalla ratkaisulla, vaikka lisäsääntöjen hyöty olisi kuviteltu?

----------


## Kari

> Realistisesti ajatellen kuljettaja pystyy tällä hetkellä junan loppupäähän (50-110 metrin päähän) havainnoimaan suunnilleen sen, onko metron suoja-alueella ihmisen kokoisia hahmoja, kun metro lähtee liikkeelle. Havainto, siitä ovatko ovet kiinni tai onko ovien välissä raajoja on jo varsin epäluotettava ja turvallisuus on tuolta osalta jo nyt pitkälti automaation varassa.


Niin, nykyisessä järjestelyssä ihmisen avuksi on tuotu automaattivalvontaa, jolloin saadaan vähennettyä (jopa estettyä kokonaan) inhimmillisiä virheitä. Ja näin mielestäni pitää tehdäkin, yhdistetään ihmisen ja automaation hyviä puolia.




> Automaatiojärjestelmä pystyy myös ihmistä luotettavammin havainnoimaan sen, onko esimerkiksi 50 cm etäisyydellä junan seinästä hahmoja, joka lienee tällä hetkellä suunnilleen käytännössä junan asemalta lähtökriteeri.


Olisiko sinulla esittää tähän jotain lähdettä? Ja tarkoitan nyt sellaista järjestelyä, jossa oikeasti käytössä oleva järjestelmä havainnoi tarkemmin kuin ihminen (ja tarkemmalla tarkoitan tässä yhteydessä myös sitä, että "vääriä hälytyksiä" tehdään vähemmän). Ainakin Antero on täällä toistuvasti esittänyt, että käytössä olevat automaattiset järjestelmät toimivat huonommin kuin "perinteiset" menetelmät.

Jos väitteesi konenäön luotettavuudesta pitäisi paikkansa, niin esimerkiksi liikennevalojen välittämiä liikennemääriä saataisiin nostettua kymmenillä prosenteilla samalla kun viipeet pienenevät. Vai eroaako tilanne mielestäsi olennaisesti metron ovista?

Onnistuneet konennäkösovellukset toimivat lähinnä laboratorio-olosuhteissa ja teollisuudessa, jossa ympäristö on tarkoin määrätty. Lisäksi useimmat sovellukset perustuvat ajatukseen, että "ilmankin pärjätään, mutta tulos ei ole niin hyvä". Minä en ainakaan tiedä yhtään automaatiojärjestelmää, joka luottaisi pelkästään konenäköön (laboratorion ulkopuolella siis).




> Automaatti on myös väsymätön eikä tee yhtä paljon virheitä kuin ihminen.


Tämä pitää paikkansa, mutta toisaalta automaatista rikkoutuu osia ja se ei voi "skarpata", eikä toimia ohjelmointinsa ulkopuolella. Metrokuljettajahan voi viimekädessä kävellä vaikka paikan päälle tarkistamaan tilanteen, automaatti voi lähinnä vilkutella hälyytysvaloa.




> Automaattiratkaisujen käyttöönoton asenneongelma on, että koneiden virheet koetaan pahemmiksi kuin ihmisten, vaikka ihminen olisi tehtävässä paljon epäluotettavampi ja aiheuttaisi useita kertoja enemmän onnettomuuksia. Tuosta syystä automaattiratkaisut usein viritetään yliturvallisiksi, joka hidastaa toimintaa.


Ensinnäkään ne "asenneongelmat" eivät ole mitään sivuseikkoja. Ihmisten viihtyvyys ja esimerkiksi ihmisten kokema turvallisuus on tärkeää, jos puhutaan vaikkapa joukkoliikenteen käytöstä.

Toisekseen ongelma on paljon muutakin kuin tekninen tai asenteisiin liittyvä. Heti tulee mieleen ainakin:
1) Juridiset kysymykset. Jos kone tekee virheen, kuka on vastuussa? Laitteiston toimittaja, ylläpitäjä, matkustaja, valvoja vai ei kukaan?
2) Virheet laitteen suunnittelussa. Jos laite aiheuttaa vaaraa ihmiselle, on varsin todennäköistä, että koko järjestelmä pysäytetään ennenkuin vika selvitetty. Jos vika on vaikeasti selvitettävissä, järjestelmä voi olla käyttökiellossa pitkäänkin.




> Ihmistä ei automaattimetrossa tarvita normaalitilanteissa ja erilaiset poikkeustilanteet voidaan hoitaa luotettavammin valvomoista, joissa pystytään kameroiden avulla saamaan keskimäärin parempi havainto kuin mihin kuljettaja pystyy junan päästä.


Tämä ei mielestäni ole relevanttia. Voihan niitä kameroita asentaa sille metrokuskillekin, jos katsotaan tarpeelliseksi.




> Ja jos junassa halutaan ehdottomasti olevan henkilökuntaa, miksi henkilökunta ei palvele asiakkaita ja valvo järjestystä, vaan istuu junan päässä pienessä kopissa? Perinne ei riitä  syyksi.


Miten olisi raha? Jos sen kuljettajan kanssa ajaminen on halvempaa kuin leikkiminen jonkun hienon tekniikan kanssa, niin miksei sitten ajeta kuljettajilla? Vai tuoko se automaatio sitten jotain lisäarvoa, jota minä en kykene hahmottamaan?

Minä en ymmärrä tällaista tekniikkaa tekniikan vuoksi asennetta. Automaatiota tulee ottaa käyttöön, jos sen avulla saadaan parannuksia nykytilanteeseen, ei muuten.

Ja tämä ei nyt tarkoita, että vastustaisin automaatiota sinänsä. Jos pystytään osoittamaan selviä etuja, voin siirtyä esimerkiksi HKL:n metron automaation kannattajaksi vaikka heti. Nykyiset laskelmat eivät sitä nähdäkseni osoita.

Kari

----------


## petteri

> Olisiko sinulla esittää tähän jotain lähdettä? Ja tarkoitan nyt sellaista järjestelyä, jossa oikeasti käytössä oleva järjestelmä havainnoi tarkemmin kuin ihminen (ja tarkemmalla tarkoitan tässä yhteydessä myös sitä, että "vääriä hälytyksiä" tehdään vähemmän). Ainakin Antero on täällä toistuvasti esittänyt, että käytössä olevat automaattiset järjestelmät toimivat huonommin kuin "perinteiset" menetelmät.



Hahmojen havainnointilaitteita on käytössä joka puolella. Automaattimetroissa, teollisuuden automaattikuljettimissa, varashälyttimissä, hisseissä, automaattiovissa, pysäköintitutkissa jne. Sen havainnoiminen onko joku iso kappale jollain alueella on erittäin arkipäiväistä tekniikkaa.

Kone on tarkempi kuin ihminen ja siksi koneelle tulee enemmän vääriä hälytyksiä. Toisaalta ihmiset tekevät enemmän virheitä, joissa eivät havaitse hahmoa vaikka pitäisi.

Mutta eivät väärät hälytykset ole automaattimetrossa suuri ongelma, "kuljettajanhan" löytyy kuitenkin valvomosta kun tarvitaan. Automaatti antaa lähtöluvan normaalisti ja valvomo voi ajaa junaa muulloin.




> Jos väitteesi konenäön luotettavuudesta pitäisi paikkansa, niin esimerkiksi liikennevalojen välittämiä liikennemääriä saataisiin nostettua kymmenillä prosenteilla samalla kun viipeet pienenevät. Vai eroaako tilanne mielestäsi olennaisesti metron ovista?



Eroaa tuo paljon siinä mielessä, että laituriovettomassa metrossa tarvitsee valvoa vain noin 110x0,50m kaistaa junan vieressä, rata-aluetta asemilla sekä oviaukkoja. Koneen pitää pystyä vain vastaamaan kahteen kysymykseen. 1) Ovatko ovet sulkeutuneet kunnolla ja 2) Onko metron turva-alueella joku hahmo.

Liikennevaloissa on liikennettä joka suuntaan, se on paljon vaikeampi sovellus. Lisäksi jokainen ristys on erilainen.




> Onnistuneet konennäkösovellukset toimivat lähinnä laboratorio-olosuhteissa ja teollisuudessa, jossa ympäristö on tarkoin määrätty. Lisäksi useimmat sovellukset perustuvat ajatukseen, että "ilmankin pärjätään, mutta tulos ei ole niin hyvä". Minä en ainakaan tiedä yhtään automaatiojärjestelmää, joka luottaisi pelkästään konenäköön (laboratorion ulkopuolella siis).



Metron laituri ja asema on tarkoin määrätty ympäristö. Ja automaattimetrokin perustuu ajatukseen "ilmankin pärjätään, mutta tulos ei ole niin hyvä". Valvomo on automaattimetrossakin olemassa ja se tekee ratkaisut silloin kun kone on neuvoton. Kun kone tekee rutiinit, inhimilliset virheet vähenevät paljon ja turvaliisuus paranee.

----------


## Kari

> Hahmojen havainnointilaitteita on käytössä joka puolella. Automaattimetroissa, teollisuuden automaattikuljettimissa, varashälyttimissä, hisseissä, automaattiovissa, pysäköintitutkissa jne. Sen havainnoiminen onko joku iso kappale jollain alueella on erittäin arkipäiväistä tekniikkaa.


Kannattaisi olla tarkkana puhutaanko hahmoja havainnoivista laitteista (hahmontunnistusta?) vai yksinkertaisista fyysisiä esteitä havaitsevista laitteista. Ensin mainitut eivät ole tavanomaista tekniikkaa (ainakaan useimmilla sovellusalueilla), jälkimmäiset ovat.




> Kone on tarkempi kuin ihminen ja siksi koneelle tulee enemmän vääriä hälytyksiä.


Ei, vaan kone on epätarkempi kuin ihminen, siksi koneelle tulee enemmän vääriä hälytyksiä.

Minä puhuin aiemmin ja puhun edelleen käytännössä toteutetun järjestelmän tarkkuudesta (verrattuna kuljettajaan), en yhden mittalaitekomponentin tarkkuudesta tilanteessa, jossa se ei ole rikki.




> Toisaalta ihmiset tekevät enemmän virheitä, joissa eivät havaitse hahmoa vaikka pitäisi.


Tällöin ihmistä voidaan auttaa asentamalla niitä laserantureita ja oven kiinnioloa mittaavia antureita. Toinen asia on, onko näiden antureiden käyttö perusteltua.




> Eroaa tuo paljon siinä mielessä, että laituriovettomassa metrossa tarvitsee valvoa vain noin 110x0,50m kaistaa junan vieressä, rata-aluetta asemilla sekä oviaukkoja. Koneen pitää pystyä vain vastaamaan kahteen kysymykseen. 1) Ovatko ovet sulkeutuneet kunnolla ja 2) Onko metron turva-alueella joku hahmo.


Periaatteessa näin, mutta tällä järjestelyllä ei sitten enää päästäkään ihmistä parempaan toimintaan, kun ei voida helposti päätellä mitä tehdään, kun jompikumpi edelläolevista ehdoista ei päde. Tarvitaan varoaikoja.




> Liikennevaloissa on liikennettä joka suuntaan, se on paljon vaikeampi sovellus. Lisäksi jokainen ristys on erilainen.


Ei se, että liittymät ovat erilaisia tai että liikennettä tulee monesta suunnasta ole ongelma. Se, että mittauksin saadaan vain rajallinen määrä tietoa ja mittaukset ovat epävarmoja, on ongelma.

Liikennevalojen kokopunainen aika olisi täysin turha, jos (hahmontunnistusta tai jotain muuta tekniikkaa käyttäen) pystyttäisiin luotettavasti havainnoimaan ajoneuvot ja niiden liiketilat. Käytännössä tällaista tekniikkaa vain ei ole olemassa. Ainakaan vielä. Ja auto on sentään iso ja helposti mitattava kappale ihmiseen verrattuna!




> Metron laituri ja asema on tarkoin määrätty ympäristö. Ja automaattimetrokin perustuu ajatukseen "ilmankin pärjätään, mutta tulos ei ole niin hyvä".  Valvomo on automaattimetrossakin olemassa ja se tekee ratkaisut silloin kun kone on neuvoton. Kun kone tekee rutiinit, inhimilliset virheet vähenevät paljon ja turvaliisuus paranee.


Jos metron turvallisuutta haluttaisiin tuolta osin parantaa, niin voidaanhan sinne asentaa niitä antureita ja muita kommervenkkejä. Minusta se turvallisuus ei vaan ole mikään ongelma, ei ainakaan niin iso, että kannattaisi satsata miljoonia sen parantamiseen (eiköhän metro ole turvallisimpia kulkumuotoja).

Ja kun kyse ei ole pelkästään rahasta. Turvalaitteet myös hidastavat järjestelmän toimintaa. Ei ole yksi eikä kaksi kertaa kun olen istunut bussissa odottamassa kun kuski painelee ovea kiinni ja auki ja käy lopulta "säätämässä" jotain anturia (ovianturi oli sitä mieltä, että ovet ovat auki, eikä päästänyt bussia liikkeelle). Minulla ei ole vähäisintäkään syytä olettaa, etteikö vastaavia ongelmia ilmenisi myös automaattimetron kanssa.

Kari

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja kun kyse ei ole pelkästään rahasta. Turvalaitteet myös hidastavat järjestelmän toimintaa.


Tässä on asian ydin.

Kun esitetään metromme automatisointia - jolla tarkoitetaan kuljettajatonta ajoa - tulee vasta kysymykseen, miksi niin pitäisi tehdä. Minä en ole vielä kuullut mitään pätevää syytä siihen, miksi pitäisi siirtyä kuljettajattomaan ajoon. Eikä sitä syytä esitetty myöskään UITP:n aihetta käsitelleissä esitelmissä toukokuussa. Niiden viesti oli, että automaattimetroja rakennetaan siksi, että saadaan automaattimetroja. Näin siis kertoivat ne, jotka olivat innoissaan automaattimetroja toteuttamassa.

Meillä on keksitty automaatin hankkimiseksi muutamia selityksiä, joita toistetaan toistamasta päästyä, vaikka ne eivät ole totta. Minun näkemykseni on, että kuljettajattomasta ajosta on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä, eikä sellaisesta siten kannata maksaa yhtään mitään.

Kertaan jälleen kerran:

*Automaatti ei säästä henkilökuluja* (kuljettajien sijasta valvojia ja vahteja)
*Automaatti ei nopeuta kulkua* (pysäkkiajat ovat pidempiä)
*Automaatti ei lyhennä vuorovälejä* (kuljettaja-ajossa on samat vuorovälit kuin kuljettajattomassa)
*Automaatti ei lisää turvallisuutta* (esim. laituriovet voi tehdä ja on tehty myös kuljettajan ajamiin metroihin, turvalaitteiden lisäksi on aina ihmisen havainnointi lisänä)
*Automaatti ei alenna kustannuksia* (henkilömenoissa ei säästetä, laitteet ja ratavarustus ovat kalliimmat kuin kuljettaja-ajossa)
*Automaatti ei lisää matkustajia* (kuljettajaton ajo vahvistaa metropelkoja ja matka-ajan piteneminen tekee muut vaihtoehdot houkuttelevimmiksi)

Ainoa, minkä automaatti tekee, on että se täyttää teknologiauskovaisen henkilön unelman mahdollisimman vaativan teknologian käytöstä. Metron varsinaisen tarkoituksen kustannuksella.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> *Automaatti ei säästä henkilökuluja* (kuljettajien sijasta valvojia ja vahteja)


Kun nyt yhteen junaan tarvitaan yksi kuljettaja, valvomosta yksi henkilö pystyy hoitamaan useampia junia.




> *Automaatti ei nopeuta kulkua* (pysäkkiajat ovat pidempiä)


Hyvin tehty automaatti on yhtä nopea kuin kuljettajallinen.




> *Automaatti ei lyhennä vuorovälejä* (kuljettaja-ajossa on samat vuorovälit kuin kuljettajattomassa)


Vuoroväli riippuu kulunvalvonnan tasosta. Niin kutsuttu automaattimetroprojekti uusii nykyisen kulunvalvonnan. Toki kuljettajallisenkin järjestelmän kulunvalvontaa voidaan parantaa. Ilman kulunvalvannon uusimista vuoroväliä ei voida lyhentää.




> *Automaatti ei lisää turvallisuutta* (esim. laituriovet voi tehdä ja on tehty myös kuljettajan ajamiin metroihin, turvalaitteiden lisäksi on aina ihmisen havainnointi lisänä)


Automaattimetroon tehtävät parannukset parantavat turvallisuutta nykyjärjestelmään verrattuna. Toki kuljettajallistakin järjestelmää voidaan parantaa.




> *Automaatti ei alenna kustannuksia* (henkilömenoissa ei säästetä, laitteet ja ratavarustus ovat kalliimmat kuin kuljettaja-ajossa)


Metro vaatii joka tapauksessa uuden kulunvalvonnan. Nollavaihtoehtoa ei ole olemassa. Automaatti vähentää henkilökuntaa ja tehostaa kaluston käyttöä.




> *Automaatti ei lisää matkustajia* (kuljettajaton ajo vahvistaa metropelkoja ja matka-ajan piteneminen tekee muut vaihtoehdot houkuttelevimmiksi)


Kukaan ei kaipaa hississäkään kuljettajaa. Hyvin rakennetussa automaattimetrossa matka-aika on sama kuin kuljettajallisessa.

Vuorovälin lyhentyminen ja automaatin mahdollistama erittäin hyvä kalustomäärän säätö parantaa metron houkuttelevuutta. Juna kulkee tasaisemmin eli mukavammin ja taloudellisemmin kun kuljettaja ei ohjaa sitä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hyvin tehty automaatti on yhtä nopea kuin kuljettajallinen.
> ...
> Vuoroväli riippuu kulunvalvonnan tasosta. Niin kutsuttu automaattimetroprojekti uusii nykyisen kulunvalvonnan. Toki kuljettajallisenkin järjestelmän kulunvalvontaa voidaan parantaa. Ilman kulunvalvannon uusimista vuoroväliä ei voida lyhentää.
> ...
> Automaattimetroon tehtävät parannukset parantavat turvallisuutta nykyjärjestelmään verrattuna. Toki kuljettajallistakin järjestelmää voidaan parantaa.
> ...
> Kukaan ei kaipaa hississäkään kuljettajaa. Hyvin rakennetussa automaattimetrossa matka-aika on sama kuin kuljettajallisessa.



Vastaat muuten uskottavasti, mutta perusteluja automaatille näissä lauseissa ei ole.

----------


## juhanahi

Henkilökulujen osalta täytyy kuitenkin ottaa huomioon, että jos ja kun vuoroväliä halutaan lyhentää ja metrolinjaston kokoa kasvattaa, kasvaa kuljettajatarve huomattavissa määrin nykyisestä.

Vaikka automaatin kanssa valvontaan ja järjestyksenpitoon tarvitaankin nykytilanteeseen verrattuna enemmän henkilöstöä, ei tämä lisäys ole varmastikaan samassa suhteessa kuljettajamäärään, joka tarvittaisiin vastaavan liikenteen hoitamiseen kuljettajin. 

Jos vuoroväliä lyhennettäisiin kuljettajien kanssa, tarvittaisiin myös jatkuvatoiminen kulunvalvonta. Tällöin kuljettajan työn mielekkyys vähenisi huomattavasti nykyisestä, sillä kuljettaja joutuisi lähinnä seuraamaan kulunvalvonnan sallimaa nopeutta, joka elää jatkuvasti muiden junien sijainnin mukaan. Ja kun kulunvalvonta vielä tarvittaessa puuttuu heti tilanteeseen, jos kuljettaja ei jarruta tarpeeksi, ollaankin jo hyvin lähellä sitä tilannetta, että juna hoitaa itse ajamisenkin. Voisi siis jopa olla, että tarvittavaa määrää kuljettajia ei tuollaisella työnkuvalla edes löytyisi.

----------


## late-

> Hyvin tehty automaatti on yhtä nopea kuin kuljettajallinen.


Teoriassa. Vielä tarvittaisiin esimerkki. Olin paikalla, kun Anteronkin mainitsemat lyonilaiset konsultit nauroivat ajatukselle nopeasta automaattimetrosta. Heidän kotikaupungissaan sentään on sekä automaattisia että automatisoimattomia metrolinjoja, joiden parissa kyseiset henkilöt olivat työskennelleet.

----------


## petteri

> Jos vuoroväliä lyhennettäisiin kuljettajien kanssa, tarvittaisiin myös jatkuvatoiminen kulunvalvonta. Tällöin kuljettajan työn mielekkyys vähenisi huomattavasti nykyisestä, sillä kuljettaja joutuisi lähinnä seuraamaan kulunvalvonnan sallimaa nopeutta, joka elää jatkuvasti muiden junien sijainnin mukaan. Ja kun kulunvalvonta vielä tarvittaessa puuttuu heti tilanteeseen, jos kuljettaja ei jarruta tarpeeksi, ollaankin jo hyvin lähellä sitä tilannetta, että juna hoitaa itse ajamisenkin. Voisi siis jopa olla, että tarvittavaa määrää kuljettajia ei tuollaisella työnkuvalla edes löytyisi.


Metron kulunvalvonnan uusimisessa valitaan käytännössä joko automaattiajon tai automaattimetron välillä. Jatkuvatoiminen kulunvalvonta tulee joka tapauksessa.

Automaattiajossa kuljettaja antaa lähtöluvan ja painaa tarvittaessa hätäjarrua, tietokone ajaa junaa. Vaikka miksi kuljettajan pitää automaattiajojärjestelmässäkään olla junassa?, Kuljettajat voidaan hyvin siirtää valvomoon, jossa yksi kuljettaja voi ajaa useampia junia kerralla. Siihen, että kuljettajan työpaikka on junan päässä eikä valvomossa on hyvin vähän perusteita kun kameratekniikka on nykytasolla. Tämä sillä edellytyksellä, että kuljettajia siis ylipäänsä tarvitaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Henkilökulujen osalta täytyy kuitenkin ottaa huomioon, että jos ja kun vuoroväliä halutaan lyhentää ja metrolinjaston kokoa kasvattaa, kasvaa kuljettajatarve huomattavissa määrin nykyisestä.


Tässä tullaankin kysymykseen siitä, pitääkö ja miksi olla lyhyet vuorovälit. Matkustajalle kun vuorovälin lyhentämisellä ei ole loputtomasti merkitystä. Ja erityisesti Helsingin metrossa ei tarvita lyhyempiä vuorovälejä kuin liityntäliikenteen vuorovälit ovat.

Tiedän, että automaatti-intoilijat väittävät vuorovälin lyhenemisen nopeuttavan matkaa, lisäävän matkustajia ja lyhentävän vaihtoaikaa. Mutta vaihtoajan lyhentäminen onnistuu paremmin ja halvemmalla aikataulujen ja vaihtojen synkronoinnilla sekä vaihtoaseman järjestelyillä niin, että kävelyaika lyhenee. Matkan nopeuttaminen puolestaan tapahtuu vuoroväliä pidentämällä, jolloin voidaan käyttää suurempia nopeuksia. Ja matkustajamäärät lisääntyvät mm. edellä esitetyillä palvelutason parannuksilla, ei vuorovälin lyhentämisellä siitä, mikä ihmiselle merkitsee jotain.

Jos kuljettajakustannukset ovat ongelma - mitä ne eivät HKL:n metrossa suinkaan ole - siihen auttaa yksikkökoon kasvattaminen. Raideliikenteessä liikenne suunnitellaankin niin, että aluksi ajetaan sellaista vuoroväliä, jolla palvelutaso on riittävä. Jos kapasiteetti ei riitä, kasvatetaan yksikkökokoa mutta pidetään vuoroväli ennallaan, jotta koko palveluverkko toimii edelleen yhteen. Sitten kun saavutetaan maksimi yksikkökoko, joudutaan vasta lyhentämään vuoroväliä. Ja lyhennetty vuoroväli on ensisijaisesti jokin alkuperäisen vuorovälin ja koko verkon perusvuorovälin tasan jaollinen väli, jotta vuorovälin lyhennys ei johda yhdellä linjalla epäsynkroniin verkon kanssa.

Näin tehdään korkean palvelutason joukkoliikennettä, jolla myös matkustajamäärä maksimoidaan.

Mutta palaan vielä kuljettajakustannusten osuuteen. Helsingin metrossa kuljettajakulut ovat noin 6 % koko liikennöinnin kustannuksista, laskematta ratainvestointia. Suuruusluokka on 2 M/vuosi. Kuljettajattoman ajon kustannuksiksi on sanottu 20 M sen päälle, että hankitaan jatkuva kulunvalvonta hintaan 50 M. Ei-jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan saisi 15 M:lla. Kuljettajattoman ajon kustannuksiin EI ole laskettu siitä seuraavia vaadittavia turvarakenteita, jotka olivat yllätys länsimetrossa.

Jos 6 %:n kuljettajakustannukset siis ovat ongelma, mitä niiden poistamiseksi kannattaa tehdä? Noin 30 M:n investoinnin kuoletus 30 vuodessa vastaa KAIKKIA kuljettajakustannuksia. Mutta kuljettajatonta ajoa ei tällä kustannuksella saada, kuten edeltä nähdään. Ei sittenkään, jos ajatellaan jatkuva kulunvalvonta välttämättömäksi ja kuljettajattomuus maksaisi vain 20 M. Sillä laituriovia ja evakuointilaituria tunneleihin sekä hätäpoistumisteitä ei saada 10 miljoonalla. Sen nyt kai jokainen jo uskoo länsimetron hankesunnitelman perusteella.

Arvelen, että kuljettajattoman ajon hankesuunnitelma kasvaa vähintään 150 M:on, mitä ei kuuna päivänä kannata tehdä 2 miljoonan kulujen pienentämiseksi.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Kuljettajattoman ajon kustannuksiin EI ole laskettu siitä seuraavia vaadittavia turvarakenteita, jotka olivat yllätys länsimetrossa.
> ...
> evakuointilaituria tunneleihin sekä hätäpoistumisteitä ei saada 10 miljoonalla.


En ikimaailmassa usko, että nuo nykyaikaiset turvavaatimukset tunneliosuudella riippuvat siitä, istuuko kuljettajaa siellä kopissa vai ei.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ikimaailmassa usko, että nuo nykyaikaiset turvavaatimukset tunneliosuudella riippuvat siitä, istuuko kuljettajaa siellä kopissa vai ei.


Tätä on parempi kysyä pelastuslaitokselta.

Keskustelin aiheesta viime vuonna metrosuunnitelmien esittelyn yhdeydessä asianosaisen kanssa, ja rohkenen epäillä, että kyllä riippuu. Tunneleiden todellista mitoitusta ja rakennetta on jo tutkittu sen kannalta, mitä on tehtävä, jos kuljettajattomaan ajoon aiotaan mennä.

Näissä asioissahan on sellainen periaate, että se mikä on joskus hyväksytty saa olla ennallaan, jos ei tule painavaa syytä vaatia parannuksia. Tunnelirakenteet on aikanaan hyväksytty sillä periaatteella, että junassa on koulutettu henkilö paikalla myös sitä ennen, kun pelastusryhmä on ehtinyt paikalle.

Kuljettajattomassa ajossa matkustajat ovat omillaan. Kukaan ei tiedä mistään mitään, vaan toiminta perustuu siihen, että joku ymmärtää hätätilaa varten olevat ohjeet ja opastukset. Tässä tilanteessa vaaditaan ympäristöltä aivan muunlaista tasoa kuin silloin, kun paikalla on koulutettu henkilö.

Metron vakiokäyttäjänä en panisi pahakseni, että ympäristö olisi jo nyt sellainen, mitä siltä on vaadittu vasta kuljettajattoman ajon vuoksi. Mutta on vain pakko alistua siihen, että meidän henkemme ei ole vaadittavien investointien arvoinen.

Ikävä kyllä veikkaan niin, että sitten kun ensimmäinen junallinen ihmisiä tunneliin kuolee, rahat parannuksiin löytyvät heti. Näin se on ollut kaikessa liikenteen riskikohteissa aina ennenkin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tunnelirakenteet on aikanaan hyväksytty sillä periaatteella, että junassa on koulutettu henkilö paikalla myös sitä ennen, kun pelastusryhmä on ehtinyt paikalle.



Koulutettu henkilö .... joka ei pysty tekemään käytännössä mitään muuta tositilanteessa kuin ajamaan metron asemalle jos juna vielä liikkuu. Eli saman minkä valvomokin voi tehdä

Metron vakavimmat riskitilanteet ovat terroriteko, tulipalo tai yhteentörmäys toiseen junaan tai raiteille joutuneeseen kiinteään kappaleeseen (esim. sillalta suistunut auto tai ilkivalta).

Terroritekoja vastaan on hankala suojautua millään järkevillä kustannuksilla. Tulipalojen estämisessä tärkeintä ovat materiaalien valinta ja automaattiset sammutusjärjestelmät. Ja yhteentörmäystilanteen jälkeen eivät muut kuin pelastushenkilökunta voi auttaa eikä myrkkykaasu tai tulipalotilanteen tasoista kiirettä ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koulutettu henkilö .... joka ei pysty tekemään käytännössä mitään muuta tositilanteessa kuin ajamaan metron asemalle jos juna vielä liikkuu. Eli saman minkä valvomokin voi tehdä


Jos asia olisi näin yksinkertainen, tunneleissa ei tarvittaisi mitään turvajärjestelyitä eikä poistumisteitä. Ja pelastusviranomaisemme ovat aivan väärässä ja vain kiusaavat vaatiessaan kalliita järjestelyitä ihmishenkien pelastamiseksi. Näinhän jopa Helsingin sanomain toimittaja uhoaa nettiblogissaan, onneksi olkoon vain! Kuljettajienkin pelastuskoulutus on tietenkin vain turhaa ajanhukkaa.

Kyllä automaatti-intoilijat ovat yrittäneet selittää samaa hölynpölyä aikaisemminkin vakuuttaakseen päättäjät kuljettajattoman metron turvallisuudesta. Kuinka kauko-ohjattu juna on varmempi ja vähemmän häiriöaltis kuin kuljettajan ohjaama juna. Kuinka tekniikka on täydellistä ja virheetöntä eikä aiheuta koskaan ongelmia. Varmaan hissienkin hätäpuhelimet ovat turhaa vouhotusta, eikö?

En ole itse mikään pelastusexpertti, foorumilla taitaa olla ainakin yksi, joka osaa selittää metron uhkakuvat paremmin kuin minä. Minulla on vain terve järki sen verran, että osaan ajatella tilannetta, jossa syystä tai toisesta juna pysähtyy tunneliin jossa ei ole edes valaistusta. Jostain voi tulla palaneen käryä. Siinä varmaan matkustajat ovat onnellisia ja rauhallisia ja odottelevat, kuinka kohta valvomo jostain mukavasta huoneistosta maanpäältä ajaa hajonneen junan ulos eikä ole mitään hätää mistään.

Minä olen hyvin kiitollinen kuljettajasta, joka taskulampun kanssa osaa neuvoa, miten ja mihin suuntaa on syytä lähteä pois ennen kuin se käry muuttuu liekeiksi.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Näinhän jopa Helsingin sanomain toimittaja uhoaa nettiblogissaan, onneksi olkoon vain! Kuljettajienkin pelastuskoulutus on tietenkin vain turhaa ajanhukkaa.


Onpa uskomatonta roskaa automatisoinnista tuossa blogissa. Yksi Espoon valtuutettukin siellä oikein julkisesti esittelee puutteellisia tietojaan, ja Hesarin toimittajat lainailevat toistensa kirjoituksia faktoina.

Niin ja lopussa kirjoittaja Tero Lehto osuu melko arkaan paikkaan:

"En ole varma onko tätä uskallettu kertoa HS:ssä, mutta Iltalehden mukaan siis keskustaministerit eivät ole kovin optimistisia valtion metrorahoituksen suhteen: http://www.iltalehti.fi/espoo/200802087220157_eo.shtml "

Ja vastaus Lehdolle: asia on Hesarissa vaiettu, useimmissa muissa medioissa se oli torstaina-perjantaina.

----------


## TheKraken

Tähän "useampaa junaa voi ajaa kerralla valvomosta ja henkilöstökuluja säästyy"-aiheeseen:

Kuka sitten hoitaa ongelmatilanteen asemalla? Vartijat? Entä sitten jos vartijoilla on "tilanne päällä"? No sittenhän heitä pitää lisätä. Ja taas ollaan samassa henkilöstömäärässä, vaikkakin työnantaja on mahdollisesti eri. Tosin vielä ei ole selvyyttää siitä kuinka paljon mahdollisen "junavalvojan" ja perinteisen vartijan toimenkuva osuvat päällekkäin. Onhan myös huhuttu, että asemien vartijoille annettaisiin sen verran lisäkoulutusta, että he voisivat ongelmatilanteessa ajaa myös metroa.

Miksi tuollaiseen varaudutaan jos kerran valvomosta voi ajaa? No siksi että se yhteys sinne valvomoon voi katketa. Jos kerran valvomon päätös ajaa tietokone-ohjauksen ohi, niin kuinka toimitaan jos automaattijuna saa tiedon, että yhteyttä valvomoon ei ole? Otetaanko riski ja mennään anturipohjalla ilman ihmisvarmistusta, vai pelataanko varman päälle? Luultavasti jälkimmäistä, koska olisi aika huonoa pr:ää jos joku tuolla hetkellä sattuisi oven väliin jämähtämään. Vaikkakin hyvin epätodennäköistä.

On myös täysin naurettavaa sanoa, että se 100x1,5 m alueen vahtiminen olisi niin helppoa, että anturi antaisi joko ykkösen tai nollan ja kone sen perusteella tekisi päätöksen. Pystyn kuvittelemaan kuinka suuri kansanhuvi syntyisi kun lapsukaiset ja teinit seisoskelisi tahallaan tuolla turva-alueella junia viivyttäen. Ja tämän poistamiseen taas tarvittaisiin sitä vartijaa/valvojaa tai vastaavaa henkilöä, joten joka asemalla pitäisi sellainen olla.

----------


## Jussi

> On myös täysin naurettavaa sanoa, että se 100x1,5 m alueen vahtiminen olisi niin helppoa, että anturi antaisi joko ykkösen tai nollan ja kone sen perusteella tekisi päätöksen. Pystyn kuvittelemaan kuinka suuri kansanhuvi syntyisi kun lapsukaiset ja teinit seisoskelisi tahallaan tuolla turva-alueella junia viivyttäen. Ja tämän poistamiseen taas tarvittaisiin sitä vartijaa/valvojaa tai vastaavaa henkilöä, joten joka asemalla pitäisi sellainen olla.


Eikä siellä alueella vain ilkeyttään ihmisiä liiku, vaan myös junasta poistuvat matkustajat liikkuvat laiturialueella ovien sulkeutuessa. Heidän puolestaan ovet saavat mennä kiinni ja juna lähteä. Nimenomaan sen tunnistamisessa ketkä ovat junaan menossa ja ketkä muuten vaan laiturilla tietokone on huomattavasti heikompi kuin ihminen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tähän "useampaa junaa voi ajaa kerralla valvomosta ja henkilöstökuluja säästyy"-aiheeseen:


Tämä oli oikein älykästä pohdintaa - jota ei ole tehty kuljettajattoman metron hankinnan valmistelussa. Eikä edes raportoitu siitä, miten paljon henkilökuntaa olemassa olevissa automaattimetroissa on töissä.

Meillä taitaa olla tilanne niin, että tällä hetkellä on sama, onko "kuljettaja" seisoskelemassa asemalla, valvomossa vai junassa. Molemmin tavoin tarvitaan yhtä paljon porukkaa. "Automaattimetrojen" hoidossahan on käytössä yleensä joko kuski asemalla junanlähettäjänä tai junassa junaemäntänä/isäntänä.

Asemalla kuskeja on oltava kaksi, koska molemmilla laitureilla voi olla juna samanaikaisesti. Automaatin tietokone voi tietenkin yrittää lomitella, mutta epäilen, tuleeko siitä mitään. Sillä silloin vastakkaisten suuntien junien liikenne on toisistaan riippuvaista, eikä enään tietokoneen hallittavissa. Koska liikenne riippuu laiturin puolelta toiselle jouoksevasta kuljettajasta.

Valvomokuljettajien kanssa voidaan tietenkin lähteä pelaamaan riskirajan heikentämisellä päättämällä, kuinka monta laituria tai asemaa yhden kuljettajan valvottavaksi annetaan. Mutta silloin taas vakuuttelut automaatin "turvallisuudesta" alkavat tuntua arveluttavalta.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Metroliikenteen automatisointiin, kuljettajamattomuuteen, liittyen kirjoitin Länsimetrokeskustelussa http://jlf.fi/f20/214-lansimetro/ind...html#post44241. Mielestäni lasiovista ja kuljettajamattomuudesta tulisi luopua.

----------


## sebastin

Metron kuljettajamaton liikennöinti ja lasiovet on huomattavan suuri kustannusosuus. Miten metrotunneleista voisi edes tulla turvallisia pakoteitä jos laitureille pääseminen on estetty? Suinkaan kaikkia vaaratilanteita ei voi laskea hätäuloskäyntitikkaiden varaan. Tiedättekö kuinka kauan kestää 500 ihmiseltä kavuta yhdet tikkaat n. esim. 30 metriä ylös? Missään tapauksessa asemille pääsyä tunneleista ei tulisi estää lasiovin.

----------


## ultrix

Jos metro automatisoidaan, niin metronkuljettajat siirtykööt laitureille tai erikseen merkittyyn "konduktöörivaunuun" luomaan turvallisuuden tunnetta. Kuljettaja omassa kopissaan ei hirveästi mahda mitään, jos laiturilla vaunusta puhumattakaan syntyy vaikka tappelu.

Konduktööri tai "asemapäällikkö" ei hirveästi sen enempää pysty yksinään lopettamaan tappelua, mutta monet tappelut voi välttää puhumalla. Eli tähän virkaan voisi sopiva pätevyys olla vaikka sosiaalityöntekijän tutkinto, napinpainamiseen ovien sulkemisen ja liikkeellelähdön kuittaukseksi ei suurempaa koulutusta tarvita.

Sen sijaan aikuistenkin ihmisten lapsellisen käytöksen hillitsemiseen tarvitaan. Rauhanturvaaja-konnarin tai -punalakin selustaa turvaamaan tarvitaan toki jo tutuksi tulleita mustahaalarisia stevareita.

----------


## Compact

Tänään HS:ssa oli artikkeli Espanjan AVE-suurnopeusradasta Barcelonan-Madridin välillä. Junat kulkevat kolmeasataa, linjan pituus on noin Helsinki-Oulu -luokkaa (620 km). Vuoroväli lienee puolen tunnin luokkaa. Maksoi 7 miljardia eli "vain" kahdeksan kertaa sen mitä Länsimetro (14 km) tulisi maksamaan tämän päivän tiedolla. Lienee edullinen, kumpi?

----------


## sebastin

Henkilökuntaa, lipunmyyjiä lippuhalleihin. Ei lasiovia eikä automaattia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Henkilökuntaa, lipunmyyjiä lippuhalleihin. Ei lasiovia eikä automaattia.


Ymmärrämme vähemmälläkin, kiitos. Muutama kuukausi sitten mesosit aivan päinvastaista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ymmärrämme vähemmälläkin, kiitos.


Samaa mieltä. Ei tarvitsisi kirjoittaa samaa joka paikkaan...




> Muutama kuukausi sitten mesosit aivan päinvastaista.


Mun mielestä on ihan positiivista, että mielipiteet eivät ole kiveen hakattuja, vaan ne muuttuvat kun tieto lisääntyy ja tilanteet muuttuvat.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

No niin. Ylen aikainen kertoo tästä aiheesta seuraavaa:

Helsingin automaattimetron hinta kasvaa

Ote uutisesta:



> Hintaa nostaa myös se, että samaan aikaan kulunvalvonnan kanssa uusitaan metroasemien opastintaulut sekä mm. vaihteiden toiminnan turvaavat asetinlaitteet.


Eikös se juuri sitä ole, kun kulunvalvontaa uusitaan? Kuulostaa aivan samanlaiselta selittelyltä kuin Länsimetronkin kanssa.

Paljonkohan kasvaa? Itse veikkaan, että lähes tuplaantuu.

----------


## jhaarni

> Paljonkohan kasvaa? Itse veikkaan, että lähes tuplaantuu.


Mielestäni parasta uutisessa oli seuraava:




> Ylen mukaan HKL ei halua paljastaa, kuinka korkeaksi kustannusarvio on noussut.


Mutta homma senkun etenee eikä kukaan kysy perään? Mitämitä?

- Janne

----------


## Antero Alku

> Paljonkohan kasvaa? Itse veikkaan, että lähes tuplaantuu.


Omani sekä parin virassa olevan asiantuntijan arvion mukaan automaattimetron hintahaarukka on 150-200 M (nykyiselle radalle). Suurimmat erilliset kuluerät ovat:
itse kulunvalvontajärjestelmä ja sen ratalaitteetjunalaitteetasemien laituriovettunneliosuuksien pelastautumisrakenteet
Panin automaattimetron lainausmerkkeihin, sillä meillähän ei ole määritelty sitä, mitä se tarkoittaa. Täkäläiseen tapaan ei suostuta käyttämään käsitteitä, jotka ovat jo muualla tuttuja, vaan median avulla luodaan jokin supisuomalainen nimitys. Ja sitten meillä ovat nämä Suomen erityisolosuhteet joita varten on oltava erityinen Suomeen sovellettu ratkaisu joka tietenkin maksaa maltaita, koska Suomen erityisolosuhteet niin vaativat.

Automaattimetrohan voi olla kuljettajallinen tai ilman kuljettajaa. Oleellinen hintaero syntyy juuri tästä, vaikka meillä ja meidän valtuustollemme väitettiin, ettei asia olisi niin. Eli valtuustollemme selitettiin, että kuljettajattomuus maksaa vain 20 M. Tosiasiassa kuljettajattomuus maksaa 100-150 M ja automaattinen kulunvalvonta 50 M - noin karkeasti. Koska automaattinen kulunvalvonta ei edellytä laituriovia ja tunneleiden evakuointijärjestelyjen uusimista. Tosin olen kuullut puolusteltavan, että nämä järjestelyt pitää tehdä metroon joka tapauksessa. Erikoinen väite, kun sellaista hanketta ei ole vireillä eikä edes kuljettajattoman ajon vuoksi ole tiedossa, mitä nämä joka tapauksessa tehtävät järjestelyt maksavat.

Ja sitten vielä kysymys siitä turvallisuudesta, kun kinataan, kuka vaatimuksista päättää. 1,2 m leveä laituri muka tarkoittaa, että laituri on 1,6 m leveä. Tai jos ei tarkoita, niin kysymys on vain pelastuslaitoksen kiusanteosta. Ja unelmoidaan 1,5 minuutin vuorovälistä, vaikka tunneliosuudella ei voi olla enempää junia kuin asemia. Sillä mitenkäs muuten ajetaan juna seuraavalle asemalle tyhjennettäväksi - jos juna vielä liikkuu.

Antero

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Ehkä olen konservatiivinen, Helsingissähän pitää olla kaikki modernia ja hienoa, vaikka siitä ei olisi mitään käytännön hyötyä. Mielestäni aina, kun suunnitellaan uutta, pitäisi miettiä, onko tästä oikeasti mitään hyötyä! Tässä tapauksessa hyötyä olisi, jos investointi tuottaisi hintansa takaisin jossain siedettävässä ajassa korkojen kera. En usko, että tuottaa. Tässäkin metron automatisoinnissa on sen verran isot rahat kiinni, joille olisi oikeasti parempaakin käyttöä ihmisten hyväksi.
Tarvittaessa käsinajollakin voidaan päästä 1,5min vuoroväliin, kun kerran muuallakin maailmassa se onnistuu. Yms. yms.
Parempaa käyttöä noille automaatiorahoille olisi kouluissa, päiväkodeissa, sairaaloissa, vanhainkodeissa... sosiaalisektorilla, jossa jokainen euro on tervetullut. Kaikkeen turhaan riittää rahaa, mutta ihmisten perustarpeisiin ei.
Tästä voisi melkein olla ainesta omaan viestiketjuunkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Panin automaattimetron lainausmerkkeihin, sillä meillähän ei ole määritelty sitä, mitä se tarkoittaa. Täkäläiseen tapaan ei suostuta käyttämään käsitteitä, jotka ovat jo muualla tuttuja, vaan median avulla luodaan jokin supisuomalainen nimitys. Ja sitten meillä ovat nämä Suomen erityisolosuhteet joita varten on oltava erityinen Suomeen sovellettu ratkaisu joka tietenkin maksaa maltaita, koska Suomen erityisolosuhteet niin vaativat.


Mun ymmärtääkseni HKL:llä on aika selkeät suunitelmat ollut jo parin vuoden ajan millainen automaattimetro halutaan. Ongelma lienee siinä, että vertailukelpoisia tarjouksia ei silloin aluksi, kun hankkeeseen ryhdyttiin, tullut. 

Helsingin kohdalla erikoista on se, että halutaan säilyttää metron nykyiset perusrakenteet, eli ei haluta rakantaa kokonaan uutta metroa. 

Olisi mielenkiintoisaa tietää , miten paljon maksaisi purkaa vanha metro kiskoja myöten pois ja tilata esim Ranskasta kokonaan uusi automaattimetro avaimet käteen -periaatteella.




> Tosin olen kuullut puolusteltavan, että nämä järjestelyt pitää tehdä metroon joka tapauksessa. Erikoinen väite, kun sellaista hanketta ei ole vireillä eikä edes kuljettajattoman ajon vuoksi ole tiedossa, mitä nämä joka tapauksessa tehtävät järjestelyt maksavat.


Pitäisikö näissä laituriovista, pelastumislaitureista ja vartioinnin lisäämisestä ym  puhua ennemmin metron turvallisuutta lisäävinä investointeina, ei automatiikasta? Metromatkustajat ovat kauan valitelleet sitä että kokevat turvallisuuden metrossa heikoksi, ja erilaiset automatisoinnin lisukkeena toteutettavat ratkaisut tähtäävät nimenomaan sen epäkohdan parantamiseksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## TheKraken

> Lainaus:
> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ylen aikaisen uutiset
> Hintaa nostaa myös se, että samaan aikaan kulunvalvonnan kanssa uusitaan metroasemien opastintaulut sekä mm. vaihteiden toiminnan turvaavat asetinlaitteet.
> 
> Eikös se juuri sitä ole, kun kulunvalvontaa uusitaan? Kuulostaa aivan samanlaiselta selittelyltä kuin Länsimetronkin kanssa.


Sinänsä lause on kyllä hieman omituinen. Se kun nyt on alusta asti tietääkseni ollut selvä, että asemaopastintaulut (siis ne joissa lukee minuutit ja on vaunujen määrä) uusitaan samalla, koska nykysysteemiä ei enää voida korjata tai laajentaa. (Tästä syystä Kalasataman asemalta nämä puuttuvat, terveisiä 100-lehden palstan ihmettelijälle myös).

Mutta ilmeisesti on jossain vaiheessa ollut suunnitelmana, että vaihteiden ohjaus pidetään nykyisellään vanhalla puolen rataa ja ainoastaan muu osa uusitaan. Järkeväähän se tietty on kerralla kaikki uusia. Parempi kerralla kunnon liikennekatkos rempan takia, kuin monta lyhyempää katkosta.




> Olisi mielenkiintoisaa tietää , miten paljon maksaisi purkaa vanha metro kiskoja myöten pois ja tilata esim Ranskasta kokonaan uusi automaattimetro avaimet käteen -periaatteella.


No aivan tuhottoman kallista, kun kaikki vaunut pitäisi vaihtaa kanssa samalla. Vanhat menisi romuksi, kun eihän niitä kukaan voisi ostaakaan. Ihan hauska ajatusleikki, mutta turha semmoista on laskea, ellei nyt ihan hirveästi ole ylimääräistä aikaa käsillä.

Oma mielipiteeni koko automaatiohässäkkään on se, että minusta 100-sarjan vehkeet tulisi ajaa hamaan romutukseen asti käsipelillä. 200-sarjan automatisointi käy varmasti suht kivuttomasti ja 300-sarja tietenkin automaattista jo on.

Väitän että halvempaa se on maksaa tarvittavalle määrälle kuljettajia palkkaa siltä parinkymmenen vuoden ajalta mitä noiden vielä arvellaan liikenteessä kestävän (2020-luvulla taisi olla romutus edessä), kuin taas rempata ne. Sen myös tietää, että ongelmiahan siitä syntyy.

----------


## Albert

Esimerkki automaattimetrosta Nürnberg.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tosin olen kuullut puolusteltavan, että nämä järjestelyt pitää tehdä metroon joka tapauksessa. Erikoinen väite, kun sellaista hanketta ei ole vireillä eikä edes kuljettajattoman ajon vuoksi ole tiedossa, mitä nämä joka tapauksessa tehtävät järjestelyt maksavat.


Minusta erikoinen väite on se, että junassa mukana oleva kuljettaja voisi jotenkin korvata esimerkiksi evakuointitason tai paremmat palo- ja savuosastoinnit, joita pelastuslaitos haluaa. Melkoisia supermiehiä nuo metrojunankuljettajat näköjään...

Pelastuslautakunnan pöytäkirjassa puhutaan automaattimetrosta seuraavaa:

_Liikenteen automatisoinnin aiheuttamat toimenpiteet henkilöturvallisuuteen ja poikkeustilanteiden hallitsemiseen tulee selvittää tarkemmin. Kantaa automatisoinnin vaikutuksiin voidaan ottaa, kun suunnitteluratkaisut ovat selvillä._

Mm. tämä todistanee melko yksiselitteisesti sen, etteivät puheena olleet turvallisuusjärjestelyt riipu kuljettajan mukanaolosta.

Se taas, miksei julkisuudessa puhetta niinkään ole ollut nykymetron tunneliosuuden muuttamisesta, on toinen kysymys.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta erikoinen väite on se, että junassa mukana oleva kuljettaja voisi jotenkin korvata esimerkiksi evakuointitason tai paremmat palo- ja savuosastoinnit, joita pelastuslaitos haluaa. Melkoisia supermiehiä nuo metrojunankuljettajat näköjään...


Olen ollut jo vuosia sitä mieltä, että metron nykyiset turvallisuusjärjestelyt eivät ole riittävät. Mutta metro on sellainen, millaisena se on hyväksytty käyttöön 1982, eikä ole astunut voimaan lakeja, joiden perusteella käyttölupa olisi peruttu sen vuoksi, että vanha metro ei täytä uuden metron turvallisuustasoa.

Siis jos vanhaa metroa nyt tarjottaisiin hyväksyttäväksi liikennekäyttöön sellaisenaan, liikennöintilupaa ei tulisi.

Yleinen periaate on, että käyttöluvat myönnetään toistaiseksi, eikä niitä peruta, vaikka uuden toteutuksen käyttöehtoja kiristetään. Jos näin toimittaisiin, suurin osa maailman metroista tulisi sulkea välittömästi. Toisaalta vanhat metrot ja niiden ratkaisut eivät käy perusteeksi sille, että uuttakin pitäisi voida rakentaa yhtä välinpitämättömästi kuin entisiä. Tosin tätkin esiinty, myös länsimetrohankkeessa.

Pelastatutuminen metrosta nyt on varsin hankalaa. Kuljettaja ei muutu evakuointilaituriksi tai savunpoistokanavaksi. Mutta paikalla on kuitenkin edes yksi koulutettu henkilö, joka kykenee tekemään päätöksiä ja vähentämään vahinkoa. Pelastusviranomaisten näkemys on, että riippumatta siitä, onko junassa kuljettaja panemassa junan liikkeelle vai ei, jokaisella asemalla ja mieluiten jokaisessa junassa tulisi olla virkailija, joka ohjaa toimintaa poikkeustilanteessa.




> Pelastuslautakunnan pöytäkirjassa puhutaan automaattimetrosta seuraavaa:
> 
> _Liikenteen automatisoinnin aiheuttamat toimenpiteet henkilöturvallisuuteen ja poikkeustilanteiden hallitsemiseen tulee selvittää tarkemmin. Kantaa automatisoinnin vaikutuksiin voidaan ottaa, kun suunnitteluratkaisut ovat selvillä._
> 
> Mm. tämä todistanee melko yksiselitteisesti sen, etteivät puheena olleet turvallisuusjärjestelyt riipu kuljettajan mukanaolosta.


Minusta tämän otteen tärkein viesti on, ettei koko automatisointihanke ole ollenkaan valmis päätettäväksi, kun kerran ei vielä tiedetä, mitä ratkaisuja aiotaan toteuttaa. Siten ei tiedetä sitäkään, mitä ne ratkaisut maksavat.

Lausuntohan koskee vain uutta osuutta Ruoholahti-kaupunkien raja, mutta automatisointi koko metrorataa. Tämän voi tulkita sitenkin, että kunhan automatisoidun liikenteen toimintasuunnitelma on täysin selvillä, tulee vielä lisää turvallisuuteen liittyviä vaatimuksia. Muuten pelastuslautakunnan lausunto on harvinaista luettavaa koskien metroa. Se kun on täyttä asiaa eikä korulauseita ja kehuja kuten yleensä.

Yksi keskeinen kysymys onkin liikennöintikäytäntö. Minulle vakuutettiin torstaina kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, että automaattimetrolla tullaan ajamaan tarvittaessa 1,5 min vuoroväliä, joten siksi ei koskaan tarvita nykyistä metron kapasiteettia vaan voidaan sulkea 1/3 laituripituudesta ja siis 1/3 metron kapasiteetista.

Metron tunneliosuuksien evakuoinnin lähtökohtana on kuitenkin ensisijaisesti ajaa junat asemille. Näinhän selitetään automatisointia ja länsimetroa käsittelevissä dokumenteissakin, ja esim. silloin kun on haluttu todistella, että evakuointilaituri on turha. Jos aiotaan ajaa 1,5 min. vuorovälillä, tämä ei ole mahdollista, koska junia on enemmän kuin asemia. Jos länsimetro tehdään, Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren välin ajoaika (ja meren ali) on 2,7 min., Koivusaari - Keilalahtikin on 2,6 min.

Lyhimmän vuorovälin asettaakin pisin tunneliasemien välinen ajoaika, ei kulunvalvonta. Mutta länsimetron kanssa halutaan säästää muutama prosentti koko kustannusarviosta turvallisuuskäytännöistä tinkimällä.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> Yksi keskeinen kysymys onkin liikennöintikäytäntö. Minulle vakuutettiin torstaina kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, että automaattimetrolla tullaan ajamaan tarvittaessa 1,5 min vuoroväliä, joten siksi ei koskaan tarvita nykyistä metron kapasiteettia vaan voidaan sulkea 1/3 laituripituudesta ja siis 1/3 metron kapasiteetista.
> 
> Metron tunneliosuuksien evakuoinnin lähtökohtana on kuitenkin ensisijaisesti ajaa junat asemille. Näinhän selitetään automatisointia ja länsimetroa käsittelevissä dokumenteissakin, ja esim. silloin kun on haluttu todistella, että evakuointilaituri on turha. Jos aiotaan ajaa 1,5 min. vuorovälillä, tämä ei ole mahdollista, koska junia on enemmän kuin asemia. Jos länsimetro tehdään, Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren välin ajoaika (ja meren ali) on 2,7 min., Koivusaari - Keilalahtikin on 2,6 min.
> 
> Lyhimmän vuorovälin asettaakin pisin tunneliasemien välinen ajoaika, ei kulunvalvonta. Mutta länsimetron kanssa halutaan säästää muutama prosentti koko kustannusarviosta turvallisuuskäytännöistä tinkimällä.


Länsi-Metro tullaan rakentamaan kuten nykyinenkin: niin etteivät junat normaalitilanteessa koskaan pysähdy muualle kuin asemalle. Joten ajo seuraavalle asemalle on mahdollista pysähtymättä, oli junia kuinka paljon tahansa liikenteessä. Poikkeuksena tietenkin tilanne jossa edessä olevalla asemalla on "halvaantunut" juna, jota ei saada ajettua pois tieltä. Tällöin rikkonainen juna varmastikin tyhjennetään laiturille ja perästä tuleva työntää sen pois, jos ei muu auta. Ei siinäkään tilanteessa junaa tunneliin tyhjennetä.

Jos taas asemalla on vaikkapa palava juna, niin valvomo varmastikin komentaisi tämän tunneliosuudella punaiselle opasteelle jäänen junan takana olevalle asemalle, jossa jo valmiiksi oleva juna tyhjennettäisiin laiturille ja sen jälkeen siirrettäisiin syrjään, jotta kulkutie vapautuu. Veikkaan että näin toimittaisiin vaikka olisikin evakuointilaiturit.

Jos taas ollaan tilanteessa jossa kaikki junat pitää kerralla tyhjätä, niin todennäköisesti vika on sellaista sorttia, että junat ei muutenkaan pääsisi liikkumaan, joten evakuointi olisi joka tapauksessa suoritettava tunnelissa, oli vuoroväli tai junan mitta mikä tahansa.

Evakuointilaituri on omimillaan tilanteissa, joissa juna syystä tai toisesta pitäisi tyhjätä aivan välittömästi. Esim. räjähtäen alkava tulipalo (joka ei mahdollista, ellei joku matkustajista sitä aiheuta). Muissa tilanteissa tullaan varmasti edelleen aina pyrkimään sinne asemalle, ellei sitten odotus venyisi jostain syystä aivan mahdottoman pitkäksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsi-Metro tullaan rakentamaan kuten nykyinenkin: niin etteivät junat normaalitilanteessa koskaan pysähdy muualle kuin asemalle. Joten ajo seuraavalle asemalle on mahdollista pysähtymättä, oli junia kuinka paljon tahansa liikenteessä.


Kriisitilanteiden selvitystä ei perusteta siihen, että on aikaa vekslailla junia tai odotella, että ensin tyhjennetään yksi ja sitten toinen. Vaan lähtökohta on, että tietyn ajan kuluessa ihmiset on saatava turvaan. Asemien evakuointi on tehtävä 4 minuutissa.

Junaa ei voi AINA ajaa seuraavalle asemalle, jos liikenne ei ole järjestetty niin, että edellisen aseman juna lähtee tunneliin vasta kun seuraavan aseman juna on vapauttanut kulkutien asemalle asti. Tämä ehto täyttyy pisimmällä asemavälillä siten, että junien vuoroväli on yhtäpitkä tai pidempi kuin välin ajoaika.

Sillä ei ole merkitystä, että on myös lyhyempiä asemavälejä, sillä vuorovälin on oltava kaikilla asemaväleillä sama.




> Evakuointilaituri on omimillaan tilanteissa, joissa juna syystä tai toisesta pitäisi tyhjätä aivan välittömästi. Esim. räjähtäen alkava tulipalo (joka ei mahdollista, ellei joku matkustajista sitä aiheuta). Muissa tilanteissa tullaan varmasti edelleen aina pyrkimään sinne asemalle, ellei sitten odotus venyisi jostain syystä aivan mahdottoman pitkäksi.


Turvallisuusjärjestelyt tehdään suurimman turvallisuusriskin mukaan. Tulipalo junassa ei ole mahdollinen pelkästään ilkivallan tai muun tahallisuuden vuoksi. Mutta kun pahin skenario on ilkivaltainen räjähtävä palo, järjestelyt tehdään sen mukaan.

Lähtokohta kun on, että se mikä voi tapahtua, myös tapahtuu ja sen tapahtumiseen varaudutaan. Hyvällä onnella koskaan ei niin tapahdu, mutta pelastusvalmius ei perustu hyvän onnen luottamukseen.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Lähtokohta kun on, että se mikä voi tapahtua, myös tapahtuu ja sen tapahtumiseen varaudutaan. Hyvällä onnella koskaan ei niin tapahdu, mutta pelastusvalmius ei perustu hyvän onnen luottamukseen.


Minusta metroon suunnitellut turvallisuusratkaisut ovat ylimitoitetut ja niihin sijoitetun rahan tuotto on erittäin huono. Käytännössä terroriteon varalta ei minusta kannata sijoittaa tolkuttomasti evakointijärjestelyihin. Nykyisen tasoinen järjestely riittää automaattisessakin metrossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käytännössä terroriteon varalta ei minusta kannata sijoittaa tolkuttomasti evakointijärjestelyihin. Nykyisen tasoinen järjestely riittää automaattisessakin metrossa.


Nimenomaan terrorismia voi harjoittaa niin monella tavalla, ja metrossa ei välttämättä pääse toivottuun tulokseen muutenkaan. Silloin kun pommeja on maailmalla räjähtänyt metrojunissa, niin kuolleita on loppujen lopuksi ollut vähemmän kuin bussipommeissa tai hotelli/yökerho- iskuissa. Metrovaunut ovat jykevää tekoa eivätkä syty noin vaan palamaan. Metropommit voivat jäädä myös suutareiksi koska tunnelissa pommien radio-ohjattua kaukolaukaisua on vaikeaa saada toimimaan kuten pitää. Sellaisissa maissa joissa terrorisminvaaraa todella on, on vartiointia tehostettu metroissa muutenkin, ja matkustajia kehoitettu ilmoittamaan heti jostakin yksinään jätetystä kassista. 

Jos Suomessa tapahtuu joskus suuren maailman tyylinen terrori-isku, se todennäköisesti kohdistuu johonkin tiettyyn ryhmään, esim Suomessa vieraileviin turisteihin, politikkoihin tai liikemiehiin jostain tietystä maasta, tai jotain tiettyä poliittista aatetta, uskontoa tai etnistä taustaa edustaviin suomalaisiin, ja tällaiset harvemmin liikkuvat Helsingin metrossa yhtaikaa suurena ryhmänä, että metroon kohdistetulla iskulla saataisiin aikaan toivottu vaikutus. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta metroon suunnitellut turvallisuusratkaisut ovat ylimitoitetut ja niihin sijoitetun rahan tuotto on erittäin huono...





> Nimenomaan terrorismia voi harjoittaa niin monella tavalla, ja metrossa ei välttämättä pääse toivottuun tulokseen muutenkaan. Silloin kun pommeja on maailmalla räjähtänyt metrojunissa, niin kuolleita on loppujen lopuksi ollut vähemmän kuin bussipommeissa tai hotelli/yökerho- iskuissa...


Turvallisuus ei ole kauppatavaraa eikä todennäköisyyslaskentaa. Nyt on hyvä tilaisuus selittää Malagan bussiturman uhrien omaisille, että heidän läheisensä kuolivat, koska ei ollut taloudellisesti kannattavaa sijoittaa rahaa niiden kuolemien estämiseen.

Pelastustoiminnassa ja riskienhallinnassa lähdetään siitä, että vahingot estetään, jos se on mahdollista. Mieluiten siten, että riski poistetaan kokonaan. Eli kääntäen myös niin, ettei tehdä ratkaisuja, joista seuraa riskejä.

Suuri riski on ihminen itse. Ilman ihmistä ei ihmisille tapahdu vahinkoja. Ihmiseen liittyvä riski on sekä tahattomasti aiheutunut että tahallaan aiheutettu vahinko. Molemmat ovat olemassa ja molempiin joudutaan siksi varautumaan. Malagassakin vahingon aiheutti ihminen, tekniikka oli kunnossa, mutta ei vahinkoa estänyt.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Turvallisuus ei ole kauppatavaraa eikä todennäköisyyslaskentaa.



Olen eri mieltä, riskien hallinta on nimenomaan todennäköisyyslaskentaa ja kauppatavaraa. 

Kyllähän vaikka esimerkiksi kadun ylittämisen turvallisuus voidaan maksimoida rakentamalla jokaiseen risteykseen liikennevalot ja palkkaamalla vielä vaikka suojatieopastaja joka vuoroon. Kustannukset vaan nousevat taivaisiin.




> Pelastustoiminnassa ja riskienhallinnassa lähdetään siitä, että vahingot estetään, jos se on mahdollista. Mieluiten siten, että riski poistetaan kokonaan. Eli kääntäen myös niin, ettei tehdä ratkaisuja, joista seuraa riskejä.



Riskien hallinta on aina kompromissi. Riskitöntä maailmaa ei ole olemassa ja riskienhallinnassa pitää lähteä siitä, että riskejä poistetaan silloin kun se on järkevää ja siellä missä rahalle saadaan turvallisuusmielessä hyvä tuotto. Sitten on toki vielä tehtävä valinta, miten suuria riskejä hyväksytään ylipäänsä.

Metron evakointijärjestelmän määrittelyssä ammutaan minusta riskinhallinnallisesti tykillä hyttystä. Käyttämällä sama summa vaikka kevyen liikenteen turvallisuuden parantamiseen saataisiin paljon parempi turvallisuusvaikutus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Turvallisuus ei ole kauppatavaraa eikä todennäköisyyslaskentaa. Nyt on hyvä tilaisuus selittää Malagan bussiturman uhrien omaisille, että heidän läheisensä kuolivat, koska ei ollut taloudellisesti kannattavaa sijoittaa rahaa niiden kuolemien estämiseen.


Se että ylipäänsä siirretään raskaasti kuormitettuja nopeita bussireittejä metroon tai vastaavaan turvallisena pidettyyn raideliikennemuotoon pienentää jo onnettomuusriskiä tuntuvasti. 

Esim länsiväyläbussilla matkustaessani olen joskus kauhistellut sekä bussikuskien että bussia ohittavien henkilöautojen ajotapaa. Länsiväylällä on myös sattunut onnettomuuksia joissa bussit ovat olleet osallisina, mutta onneksi suurkatastrofilta ollaan vältytty. 

Silloin kun bussi ajaa max 50 km/h, se on aika turvallinen matkusajille, jos sattuu kolari, mutta loukkaantumis-/menehtymisriski nousee suhteessa nopeuteen. Moottoritievauhtia ajava bussi ei ole yhtä turvallinen kuin samaa vauhtia ajava juna, ja moottoriteillä kanssaliikkujia on aina enemmän kuin radoilla. 

Mitä tulee automaattimetroihin, niin riskit niiden kanssa verrattuna kuljettajametroihin liittyvät enemmän siihen että järjestelmä "kaatuu" ja sattuu sen seurauksena jotain omituista. Metrossa onnettomuuksia voivat aiheuttaa myös erilaiset korjaustyöt jos ne ajoittuvat liikenteen ollessa käynnissä tai keskeneräiset töiden aikaiset järjestelyt. Näiden kaikkien riskit ovat hallittavissa ja voidaan tapauskohtaisesti eliminoida. Ilkivaltaa, tihutöitä ja terrorismia unohtamatta, mutta sille on annettu hiukan liian suuri painoarvo tässä turvallisuuskeskustelussa, ja  kuten sanottu, vartioinni nlisääminen vähentää niitä.

Suomessa rautatiepuolella ovat pahimmat onnettomuudet sattuneet ajanjaksona jolloin minkänlaista junan liikettä ohjaavaa turvalaite-automatiikkaa ei ole ollut käytössä, kun on luotettu siihen että veturissa kaksi silmäparia eivät voi erehtyä. Kun kaksi pahaa onnettomuutta sattui 1990-luvulla kahden vuoden välein, alettiin Ratahallintokeskuksessa viimein uskoa että automaattista kulunvalvontaa todellakin tarvittaisiin. Ennenkuin järjestelmästä oli ensimmäiset palikat pystyssä koettiin maamme rautatieliikenteessä harvinaista ilmiötä: Turvavyöt junan istuimissa. Niitä ei onneksi tarvittu koskaan, ja toivottavasti emme tarvitse niitä länsiväyläbusseissa eikä metroissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## TheKraken

> Kriisitilanteiden selvitystä ei perusteta siihen, että on aikaa vekslailla junia tai odotella, että ensin tyhjennetään yksi ja sitten toinen. Vaan lähtökohta on, että tietyn ajan kuluessa ihmiset on saatava turvaan. Asemien evakuointi on tehtävä 4 minuutissa.
> 
> Junaa ei voi AINA ajaa seuraavalle asemalle, jos liikenne ei ole järjestetty niin, että edellisen aseman juna lähtee tunneliin vasta kun seuraavan aseman juna on vapauttanut kulkutien asemalle asti. Tämä ehto täyttyy pisimmällä asemavälillä siten, että junien vuoroväli on yhtäpitkä tai pidempi kuin välin ajoaika.
> 
> Sillä ei ole merkitystä, että on myös lyhyempiä asemavälejä, sillä vuorovälin on oltava kaikilla asemaväleillä sama.


Kerro minulle se kriisitilanne, jossa koko metrojärjestelmä asemineen ja junineen pitää kerralla evakuoida? Ja uhan pitää luonnollisesti olla sellainen, että matkustajia uhkaa kuolema tai vakava loukkaantuminen, mikäli eivät välittömästi poistu junasta ja sitä myöten koko metrosta.

Todennäköisyys sille, että evakuointi joudutaan suorittamaan välittömästi uhkaavan vaaran takia on aika pieni. Kertaakaan näin ei olla tietääkseni jouduttu toimimaan Helsingin Metron historian aikana, vaan aina evakuointi on suoritettu rauhallisesti ja ihan "mukavuuden" takia. Eli välitöntä vaaraa ei ole ollut ja juna on tyhjennetty lähinnä siksi, etteivät ihmiset myöhästy tuntitolkulla.

Ja junan kyllä voi ajaa asemalle, vaikka siellä jo toinen juna olisi. Takaa tuleva juna voi kytkeä edessä olevaan ja työntää sen pois tieltä, mikäli jostain syystä tähän olisi tarve. Väitän että tämä olisi myös nopeampaa, kuin pistää monta sataa ihmistä kävelemään ohutta betoniluiskaa jonossa kuin ne kuuluisat porsaat. Todennäköisyys tälle työntämisskenaariolla on olemattoman pieni. Normaalitilanteessa se toinen juna vain ajaisi pois jaloista.

Vuoroväleillä ja evakuointilaitureilla ei ole mitään tekemistä keskenään. Vaikka vuoroväli olisi niin iso, että juna voisi mennä edelliselle ja seuraavalle asemalle, niin siltikin laituria tarvitaan vaikkapa sen mittavan sähkökatkon aikana tai tilanteessa jossa kyseinen juna pitää tyhjentää välittömästi. Tunneliinkin evakuoitaessa pyritään ohjaamaan matkustajat lähimmälle asemalle ensisijaisesti. Vasta toissijaisena käytetään hätäpoistumisteitä.

Junat *pyritään* *ajamaan AINA asemalle* ja junat pyritään tyhjentämään vain asemille. Ja mikäli tämä ei ole *turvallista* tai mahdollista on sitä varten tulossa evakuointilaiturit.




> Turvallisuusjärjestelyt tehdään suurimman turvallisuusriskin mukaan. Tulipalo junassa ei ole mahdollinen pelkästään ilkivallan tai muun tahallisuuden vuoksi. Mutta kun pahin skenario on ilkivaltainen räjähtävä palo, järjestelyt tehdään sen mukaan.
> 
> Lähtokohta kun on, että se mikä voi tapahtua, myös tapahtuu ja sen tapahtumiseen varaudutaan. Hyvällä onnella koskaan ei niin tapahdu, mutta pelastusvalmius ei perustu hyvän onnen luottamukseen.


Kyllä. Tämä on *lähtökohta*. Aivan kuten sanoitkin. Mutta sitten otetaan mukaan todennäköisyydet ja lasketaan onko kaikkeen varautuminen taloudellisesti kannattavaa tai ylipäätään järkevää. Kannattaako meidän esim. varautua maanjäristykseen? Enpä usko. Vaikka varmasti tällekin joku todennäköisyysluku on.

Kerro nyt oikeasti jotain konkreettisia esimerkkejä ja niitä suuria turvallisuusriskejä joita nykyisillä (ja suunnitelluilla) toimenpiteillä ei sinusta saada turvallisesti hoidettua?

En nyt ylipäätään ymmärrä mistä tässä oikein vängätään.

----------


## late-

> Kerro minulle se kriisitilanne, jossa koko metrojärjestelmä asemineen ja junineen pitää kerralla evakuoida?


Puuttumatta muuten asiaan riittää olla tarpeen evakuoida pisimmällä asemanvälillä oleva juna tai kyseisen välin tunneli. Jos tässä tilanteessa edessä oleva laituri on tukossa, sille ei päästä. Tämä siis olettaen, että laiturin pitää olla vapaa evakuoimista varten. Ei siis tarvitse olla sellaista tilannetta, että jokainen asema ja juna pitäisi tyhjentää. Ongelma kriittisellä välillä aiheuttaa sen, että junia ja asemia saa olla yhtä monta suuntaansa, jos vaaditaan esteetön kulku seuraavalle asemalle.

Erikseen voidaan arvioida onko välttämätöntä, että tunneliin mentäessä on kulku auki seuraavalle asemalle asti eli onko voitava aina ja välittömästi evakuoida esteettä. Tätä luulisi lähestyttävän todennäköisyyslaskennan suunnalta eli miten todennäköistä on, että samaan aikaan pitää välittömästi evakuoida tunnelissa oleva juna (esim. tulipalo) ja samaan aikaan seuraavalla asemalla oleva juna ei pääse alta pois (junan vika, ohjausjärjestelmän häiriö esim. tulipaloon liittyen, jokin muu ongelma seuraavalla tunneliosuudella) ja miten todennäköisesti tästä aiheutuu kuolettava viivytys.

Työntelemisen suhteen olen aika skeptinen automatisoidussa metrossa. Tehdäänkö tällaista toimintoa? Jos tehdään, miten varmistutaan etänä siitä, että työnnettävä juna on tyhjä ja siten turvallinen työntää?

----------


## Albert

Pitäisi poistaa tuo trollauskeskustelu metron turvallisuudesta tästä ketjusta.
Täällä kirjoitetaan ikään kuin metro olisi erillinen saareke kuun pimeällä puolella.
Totta kai metrohenkilökunnalla on vankka turvallisuuskoulutus ja ohjeet. Ohjeita on varmasti kehitetty senkin jälkeen, kun ensimmäinen metrosääntö allekirjoitettiin (1981 vai 82?). Ja tietysti heidän toimensa ja ensireaktionsa ovat erityisen tärkeitä. En ole koko ketjua lukenut. mutta onko päässyt unohtumaan sitten se seuraava "porras" eli hel.pel? Varmasti viidessä minuutissa on ensimmäinen Pelastuslaitoksen "höökiauto" paikalla. Ne ovat siis niitä, joiden toinen numero on ykkönen. Eka numero kertoo pelastusaseman. Eli Kallion hööki on H11. Ja juurihan ne kaikki kertarysäyksellä vaihdettiin uusiin! Niiden perusvarustukseen kuuluu metron pelastustöissä tarvittavia varusteita.
*Eikä tässä vielä kaikki!* Pelastuslaitoksella on erikoistietoa, erikoistaitoa, erikoisosaamista, erikoiskoulutusta Helsingin metrosta. Ja taitoja pidetään yllä.
Ja kyllä se juna saadaan tunnelista ainakin kytkinetäisyydelle siitä junasta, joka juuri samaan aikaan on jostain kumman syystä sattunut hyytymään seuraavalle asemalle. Siitä on sitten enintään junan mitta asemalaiturille. Ja vastassa ovat jo silloin rotevat Pelastuslaitoksen henkilöt, jotka kuljettavat "mummot, vaarit vauvat ja muut raihnaiset" turvaan.
En olet tirehtööri, en insinööri enkä konduktööri. Siinä mielessä siis vajaatietoinen. Että vaikka kuinka yritin trollata itseäni en keksinyt mitään syytä evakuoida juna keskellä tunnelia. Toki totaali pitkä sähkökatkos. Mutta sehän on vain haitta, ei vaaratilanne.
Sähkölaitteet voivat kärytä ja savuta. Herkimmät pyörtyvät ja vähän vähemmän herkät kirkuvat. Mutta 99.99% matkustajista odottaa rauhallisesti seuraavalle asemalle saapumista.
Eli se ainut mikä tulee mieleen on pahantahtoisen ihmisen tarkoituksella suorittama t-hutyö. Ja sellaisen ehkäisemiseen ei valitettavasti taida olla mitään keinoja. Jos p-m-i r-jäht-ä metrovaunussa on herttaisen yhdentekevää onko pelastustie 20cm tai 20m leveä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Late- selittikin jo yhden oleellisen väärinymmärryksenne, eli että evakuointivaatimus jokaisen junan pääsystä asemalle tarkoittaisi sitä, että kaikki junat pitäisi evakuoida samalla kertaa. Metrojunat radallaan ovat kuin ketju. Jos yksi lenkki pettää, koko ketju pettää.

Muuten minun on todettava TheKarenin, Petterin ja Rainerin suhtautumisesta, että pelastusalan ammattilaiset ajattelevat täysin eri tavoin kuin te. Minä en ole pelastusalan ammattilainen, mutta joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisena katson ammattitaitooni kuuluvaksi ymmärtää myös tämän puolen. Olen oppinut pelastusalan ammattilaisilta paljon riskienhallinnasta ja käytännön pelastusjärjestelyistä. Ja olen joutunut muuttamaan omia ”insinöörimäisiä” luulojani siitä, mitä pelastustoiminta ja sen tavoitteet ovat.

Petteri voi tietenkin ryhtyä käymään kauppaa ihmishengillä. Köyhät kuolkoon metrotunnelissa, koska heillä ei ole varaa maksaa 2,5 tonnin painoisesta puolipanssarivaunusta, jota nimitetään myös katumaasturiksi. Sillä ei tarvitse mennä suljettuun kallioputkeen, ja jos törmäilee vaikka bussiin, niin bussista kuolee 9 matkustajaa mutta katumaasturissa pysyy hengissä vaikka olisi kännissä.

Lentoliikenteessäkin pitäisi varmaan höllentää turvallisuusvaatimuksia, koska tilastollisesti se lienee edelleen turvallisinta liikennettä. Eiköhän lentäminen muutu huomattavasti halvemmaksi sillä konstilla, ja turhaan turvallisuuteen on turha panna rahaa. Markkinavoimat varmasti määrittävät tässäkin kuoleman hinnan. Rikkaat ostavat matkansa yhtiöiltä, jotka mainostavat ja takaavat tiukemmat turvajärjestelyt kuin viranomaiset vaativat. Köyhille on tarjolla neuvostoaikaista lentämistä - tosin silloinhan ei Neuvostoliitosta uutisoitu koskaan lento-onnettomuuksista.

Liikenneinsinööreille opetetaan onnettomuustiheyksiä ja siten myös kuolemisen todennäköisyyttä ja hintaa. Mutta ei sitä varten, että suunnitellaan, miten paljon onnettomuuksia voidaan sallia kun optimoidaan liikennejärjestelyitä. Länsiväylän bussiliikenteen korvaamisesta ”turvallisella” metrolla en ole lainkaan vakuuttunut. Onko sinulla Rainer esittää tilastoja tueksi väitteellesi, että juuri Länsiväylälle kannattaa panostaa miljardi euroa bussionnettomuuksien vähentämiseen? Ja liityntäterminaalit, joissa jalankulkijat ja bussit liikkuvat sekaisin, ovat varmasti turvallisempia kuin bussiliikenne Länsiväylällä.

Tiedän, miten tilastoarvoilla lasketaan, että Länsiväylän bussiliikenteen vähentäminen vähentää onnettomuuksia. Se tapahtuu siten, että onnettomuustiheys lasketaan bussin ajosuoritetta kohden. Tämä ei vaan ota huomioon sitä, että jalankulkijoiden seassa tapahtuva terminaaliliikenteen määrä kasvaa, vaikka ajosuorite vähenee. Tilastoarvo olettaa, että myös terminaalisuorite vähenee, mikä ei tässä tapauksessa pidä paikkaansa. Siksi todellisuudessa onnettomuusriski kasvaa ja tilastoissa myös onnettomuudet tulevat lisääntymään. Mutta eihän ole tarkoituksenmukaista ryhtyä penkomaan tällä tavalla metrosuunnitelmia.




> Metron evakointijärjestelmän määrittelyssä ammutaan minusta riskinhallinnallisesti tykillä hyttystä. Käyttämällä sama summa vaikka kevyen liikenteen turvallisuuden parantamiseen saataisiin paljon parempi turvallisuusvaikutus.


Käyttämällä 400 M€ vähemmän rahaa kuin Matinkylän metroon voidaan vähentää sekä Länsiväylän että Espoon lähiöiden bussiliikennettä perustamatta vaarallisia liityntäterminaaleja. Eikä tarvita evakuointilaitureita ja automaattisen tunnelijunan evakuointijärjestelmiä ja kustannuksia.

Albertille voin todeta, että se, mistä tänne olen kirjoittanut, on juuri niiden mainitsemiesi ammattimiesten kertomaa. He ovat kartoittaneet riskit - eivät metroharrastajat tai metroinsinöörit - ja he ovat riskikartoituksen perusteella sanoneet, minkälaiset järjestelyt metroon tarvitaan. Insinörit laskevat järjestelyille hinnat ja virkamiehet ja poliitikot päättävät sitten mututuntumallaan, onko tarkoituksenmukaista toteuttaa ammattimiesten esittämät järjestelyt vai uskotella, että eivät ne ole tarpeen vaan ovat turhia ja siksi säästetään pari prosenttia ja tingitään turvallisuudesta joidenkin elämän kohdalla ehkä 100 %.

On myös sanottu, että uhrin kohtaloa ei kukaan toinen ymmärrä. Uskon sen omasta kokemuksesta. On helppo vähätellä liikenteen riskejä niin kauan, kun omalle kohdalle ei satu mitään.

Espoon kaupunginhallitus on tänään päättänyt, että heidän mielestään pelastusalan ammattilaisten esittämiä järjestelyitä ei ole tarpeen noudattaa. Siellä on kovia poliitikkoja ottamaan vastuuta, toivottavasti kertovat sen äänestäjilleenkin syksyllä.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Asian ydin on käsittääkseni tässä: nykyisellään tunneliosuudella ei saa olla kuin yksi juna kerrallaan, koska juna on voitava evakuoida kumpaankin suuntaan ja samoin pelustusmiehistön on voitava lähestyä kummastakin suunnasta. Tämähän on tarpeen jos juna syttyy palamaan, koska palokohtaa ei todennäköisesti voida ohittaa. 

Mitä sitten tehdään, jos tunnelissa on kaksi junaa? Tämä on ilmeisesti kokonaan miettimättä. Sinällään ei välttämättä ole kovin vaikeaa miettiä kuinka tällöin toimitaan ja miten siihen täytyy varautua. Todennäköistä on, että onnettomuustilanteessa jumissa todellakin on kaksi junaa, koska automaattimetrossa kaiketikin on pakko lähteä siitä, että jos juna kadottaa yhteytensä sekä kulunvalvontaan että valvomoon, se pysähtyy. Samoin jos ohjausjärjestelmä menettää yhteytensä junan sensoreihin. (Näinhän itse asiassa miehitetyt junatkin toimivat: jos kuljettaja on poissa pelistä, eikä pysty kuittaamaan kuolleen miehen kytkintä, juna pysähtyy.) Jos yhteys menetetään, todennäköisesti menetetään yhteys kokonaiseen rataosuuteen. Myöskin jos juna "katoaa" kulunvalvonnalta, välittömänä hätätoimenpiteenä oletettavasti perästä tulevat junat täytyy pysäyttää. Nämä tietenkin voitaneen kohtuullisen nopeasti peruuttaa pois vaara-alueelta.

Itse asiassa evakuointilaituri saattaa olla riittävä turvallisuustekijä, sillä sitä pitkinhän pysähtynyt juna voidaan ohittaa ongelmitta. Pelastusmiehistö kalustoineenkin varmaan pääsisi kulkemaan evakuointilaituria pitkin, ainakin jos se on riittävän leveä. (Ehkäpä vaatimukset leveämmästä laiturista perustuvat tähän?) Lopultakin on aika epätodennäköistä että kaksi peräkkäistä junaa syttyy tuleen yhtä aikaa. Tosin tämä pitäisi analysoida kunnolla läpi. Takuuvarma ratkaisu olisi varapoistumistie tunnelin puolivälissä. Sellainen jonka kautta voidaan evakuida ja josta pelastuskalusto saataisiin kulkemaan. Tämä on tietysti myös kallein ratkaisu, hinta ei välttämättä ole kaukana kokonaisen metroaseman kolmanneksesta. Toisaalta jos ongelma rajoittuu yhteen osuuteen, tätäkin voisi ajatella. Ehkäpä riittävää olisi yhdyskäytävä rinnakkaisten metrotunnelien välillä, jolloin tunnelista olisi neljä vaihtoehtoista poistumisreittiä. Se olisi jo aika epätodennäköistä että neljä metrojunaa olisi tulessa yhtä aikaa. Ja jos noin kävisi niin tuskinpa palokalustoakaan riittäisi: siis katastrofi olisi käsissä vaikka evakuointiongelma olisikin ratkaistu.

Mutta Anteron pointtihan alkuaan oli, että tätä ei ilmeisesti ole lainkaan harkittu. Sanonpahan vain, että tämä on kallein mahdollinen tapa huolehtia turvallisuusjärjestelyistä. Siis suunnitellaan ensin niistä piittamatta ja sitten pelastusviranomaiset jälkikäteen määräävät tarpeellisiksi näkemiään lisäyksiä. Asioitahan pitäisi suunnitella yhdessä mahdollisimman aikaisessa vaiheessa. Siten todennäköisimmin löydetään ratkaisut jotka ovat sekä riittävän turvallisia että edullisia. Varsinainen kipupiste taitaa kuitenkin olla, että tässä olisi taas tulossa lisää hintaa automatisoinnille. Ongelma ei varmastikaan ole mitenkään ylitsepääsemätön, mutta jotain järjestelyitä täytynee kuitenkin tehdä eikä se ole ilmaista. Saattaa olla, että sittenkin olisi edullisempaa hyväksyä pidempi vuoroväli mutta rakentaa Länsimetron asemat täyspitkiksi. Tosin silloin katoaisi pohja pois nykyisiltä laskelmilta automatisoinnin suhteen.

----------


## petteri

> Muuten minun on todettava TheKarenin, Petterin ja Rainerin suhtautumisesta, että pelastusalan ammattilaiset ajattelevat täysin eri tavoin kuin te. Minä en ole pelastusalan ammattilainen, mutta joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisena katson ammattitaitooni kuuluvaksi ymmärtää myös tämän puolen. Olen oppinut pelastusalan ammattilaisilta paljon riskienhallinnasta ja käytännön pelastusjärjestelyistä. Ja olen joutunut muuttamaan omia insinöörimäisiä luulojani siitä, mitä pelastustoiminta ja sen tavoitteet ovat.



Minusta pelastusalan ammattilaisilla ei ole mitään gurumaista käsitystä riskeistä. Perusongelmana on se, että pelastusalalla on tavoitteena maksimoida turvallisuus hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Silloin ylivarustellaan. 

Ei kaikkia turvallisuusintoilijoiden ehdotuksia tarvitse toteuttaa. Eihän tieliikenteessäkään toteuteta kaikkia Liikenneturvan ehdotuksia.  Pelastusviranomaiset tai Liikenneturva ehdottavat maksimiturvallisuuden ratkaisuja ja poliitikot päättävät mikä on terveen järjen mukaista.




> Petteri voi tietenkin ryhtyä käymään kauppaa ihmishengillä. Köyhät kuolkoon metrotunnelissa, koska heillä ei ole varaa maksaa 2,5 tonnin painoisesta puolipanssarivaunusta, jota nimitetään myös katumaasturiksi. Sillä ei tarvitse mennä suljettuun kallioputkeen, ja jos törmäilee vaikka bussiin, niin bussista kuolee 9 matkustajaa mutta katumaasturissa pysyy hengissä vaikka olisi kännissä.



Tässä kirjoitetaan taas kerran puutaheinää. Metro on selkeästi turvallisempi kulkuneuvo kuin auto. 

No, maanantaina oli metron vastustajalle huono päivä. Kun ottaa järkkyneen mielentilan huomioon on jossain määrin ymmärrettävää, että tekstissä on noinkin mielipuolisia piirteitä.




> Espoon kaupunginhallitus on tänään päättänyt, että heidän mielestään pelastusalan ammattilaisten esittämiä järjestelyitä ei ole tarpeen noudattaa. Siellä on kovia poliitikkoja ottamaan vastuuta, toivottavasti kertovat sen äänestäjilleenkin syksyllä.



Tuo on oikein hyvä uutinen. Espoon kaupunginhallituksessakin on siis havaittu, että pelastuslaitoksen metroon ehdottamat turvallisuusrakenteet ovat ylimitoitetut.

----------


## TheKraken

> Mutta Anteron pointtihan alkuaan oli, että tätä ei ilmeisesti ole lainkaan harkittu.


Evakuointilaiturit. Osastointi. Hätäpoistumistiet.

Siinä kolme seikkaa joiden ansiosta junia voi olla tunnelissa useampia. Mutta silti yritetään sinne asemalle ja suurimmassa osassa tapauksista sinne varmasti päästään, ainakin jos kyseessä oikea vaaratilanne, eikä vain kertomani kaltainen "mukavuusevakuointi", jossa juna vaikkapa sen sähkökatkon vuoksi jämähtänyt putkeen.

Omasta mielestä evakuointilaituri on erittäin hieno lisä, vaikkakin silti epäilen että sillä ei kovin montaa ihmishenkeä tulla pelastamaan. Mutta on se silti hyvä olla olemassa. Vaikka olisi kuljettajakin ajamassa.

Eikä se muuten nykyäänkään niin ole, että edellä oleva asema on aina tyhjänä, vaan kyllä sitä tunnelissa venaillaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta pelastusalan ammattilaisilla ei ole mitään gurumaista käsitystä riskeistä.


Mutta nimimerkki Petterillä JLF:llä on? Hän tai maallikkopoliitikot tietävät pelastusalan ammattilaisia paremmin, miten riskit hallitaan. Pelastusalan oppilaitokset voisi turhana rahantuhlauksena varmaan lopettaa?




> Ei kaikkia turvallisuusintoilijoiden ehdotuksia tarvitse toteuttaa.


Mutta kaikki metrointoilijoiden unelmat pitää toteuttaa? Eihän kysymys ole siitä, että metromatkustajien turvallisuus olisi mahdoton tai kohtuuttoman kallis järjestettäväksi. On halvempi toteuttaa sellainen metro, jossa jokainen juna on aina ajettavissa asemalle eikä ole riskiä siitä, että häiriötilanteessa junat törmäävät toisiinsa tunnelissa tai ihmiset jäävät loukkuun kahden junan väliin kun sellainen metro, jossa nämä riskit ovat. Mutta kun se kuljettajaton ajo on yhden metrointoilijan kallis unelma, niin se vain pitää toteuttaa. Vaikka se on kalliimpi ja turvallisuusjärjestelyjä ei voida toteuttaa.




> Eihän tieliikenteessäkään toteuteta kaikkia Liikenneturvan ehdotuksia.


Esittämälläsi argumentoinnilla on vastustettu kaikkia tieliikenteen turvallisuutta parantavia toimia kautta vuosien. Voi poliitikkojen tyhmyyttä, kun ovat antaneet kaikille turvaintoilijoiden typerille vaatimuksille periksi. Mikä vahinko, että liikennekuolemat ja muut onnettomuudet ovat vähentyneet!

Muista Petteri nyt meuhkata LVM:n bussiliikenteen turvallisuutta pohtivaa työryhmää vastaan. Sehän on aivan typerää puuhaa edes asettaa sellaista Malagan onnettomuuden jälkeen, eikö?




> Tässä kirjoitetaan taas kerran puutaheinää. Metro on selkeästi turvallisempi kulkuneuvo kuin auto.


Siksi tavotteesi onkin, että turhaa turvallisuustasoa pitää alentaa jotta metrosta saadaan yhtä huono kuin autosta? 




> No, maanantaina oli metron vastustajalle huono päivä. Kun ottaa järkkyneen mielentilan huomioon on jossain määrin ymmärrettävää, että tekstissä on noinkin mielipuolisia piirteitä.


Onneksi teillä metrointoilijoilla on joulu vähän väliä. Metron rakentamisesta kun päätetään aina uudelleen ja uudelleen. Varmaan Espooseen tulee monta länsimetroa  hinnan perusteella siltä kyllä näyttääkin. Minun mieleni järkkyy vain sinä päivänä jolloin metrosta sanotaan tai päätetään jotain asiallista. Taustat tuntien tiedän, ettei nitroa tarvitse sitä varten varata. Lahjomaton demokratia toimii juuri näin, mutta olen tyytyväinen, ettei meillä vallitse vielä huonompi yhteiskuntajärjestelmä.




> Tuo on oikein hyvä uutinen. Espoon kaupunginhallituksessakin on siis havaittu, että pelastuslaitoksen metroon ehdottamat turvallisuusrakenteet ovat ylimitoitetut.


Ja kohta ne huomaavat, että moni muukin asia on Espoossa ylimitoitettu. Niinpä kaiken toiminnan rahoitusta voidaan hyvin vähentää jotta pystytään maksamaan metroa, joka on niin ylimitoitettu, että sen kapasiteetin vähentämisestä täytyy oiken maksaa lisää.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Evakuointilaiturit. Osastointi. Hätäpoistumistiet.


Kaikki ovat Länsimetro Oy:n ylimitoitettujen turvallisuusjärjestelyjen listalla, ja niitä on esitetty hankesuunnitelman tarkistuksessa vähennettäväksi. H:gin pelastuslautakunnan lausunto on valaisevaa luettavaa, onko tullut luetuksi?

Tunneleiden evakuointijärjestelyjä ei ole tehty siksi, että sinne voidaan ajaa huoletta useita junia, vaan siksi, että evakuointiin olisi mahdollisuus myös silloin, kun junaa ei saada pois tunnelista, mikä on ensisijainen evakuointisuunnitelma.

Mutta jos ei halua ymmärtää evakuoinnin, pelastustoiminnan ja riskeihin varautumisen periaatteita, niin niitä ei sitten ymmärrä ja kaikki järjestelyt ovat siitä lähtökohdasta vain turhia. Ja saahan sitä niinkin ajatella, että kuolen vaikka mieluummin kuin olen ilman kuljettajatonta automaattimetroa. Aatteensa kullakin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Minusta pelastusalan ammattilaisilla ei ole mitään gurumaista käsitystä riskeistä. Perusongelmana on se, että pelastusalalla on tavoitteena maksimoida turvallisuus hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Silloin ylivarustellaan. 
> 
> 
> Mutta nimimerkki Petterillä JLF:llä on? Hän tai maallikkopoliitikot tietävät pelastusalan ammattilaisia paremmin, miten riskit hallitaan. Pelastusalan oppilaitokset voisi turhana rahantuhlauksena varmaan lopettaa?



Auktoriteettiusko, että jonkin alan asiantuntijat tekevät automaattisesti parhaat ratkaisut johtaa resurssien tuhlaukseen. Politiikan tehtävänä on resurssin järkevä jako. Hyvin usein asiantuntijat pitävät omaa asiaansa tärkeänä, joten heidän ehdotuksensa ovat usein ylimitoitettuja. Turvallisuuden verukkeella ei kannata hyväksyä mitä vaan ratkaisuja, joiden hyöty on marginaalinen.

Pelastusalan asiantuntijat usein yliresurssoivat pelastusratkaisuja. Tieliikenteen asiantuntijat ylipainottavat tieinvestointeja jne. Kritiikitön auktoriteettiusko on tyhmyyttä.




> Esittämälläsi argumentoinnilla on vastustettu kaikkia tieliikenteen turvallisuutta parantavia toimia kautta vuosien. Voi poliitikkojen tyhmyyttä, kun ovat antaneet kaikille turvaintoilijoiden typerille vaatimuksille periksi. Mikä vahinko, että liikennekuolemat ja muut onnettomuudet ovat vähentyneet!



Radikaaleimmat liikenneturvallisuuden asiantuntijat ovat ehdottaneet rajumpiakin toimia kuin on toteutettu. Esimerkiksi nopeusrajoittimia ei ole asennettu autoihin eikä yleinen kattonopeus ole maanteillä 60 tai 70 km/h ja taajamissa 30 km/h. Vaikka tuollaisella ratkaisulla liikennekuolemat ainakin puolittuisivat. Miksiköhän noita turvallisuustoimia ei ole vielä toteutettu? Syy on tietysti vastuuttomissa poliitikoissa, jotka käyvät kauppaa ihmishengillä.  :Wink:  

Ja ratikoidenkin alle jää vuodessa niin monta ihmistä, että nekin olisi varmaan turvallisuussyistä syytä kokonaan eristää ihmisistä tai ainakin säätää niille taajamissa 20 km/h kattonopeus radoilla, jotka eivät ole eristettyjä, ettei kukaan vaan kuole tai loukkaannu. Turvallisuudessahan ei voi tehdä kompromisseja?  :Wink:  




> Minun mieleni järkkyy vain sinä päivänä jolloin metrosta sanotaan tai päätetään jotain asiallista. Taustat tuntien tiedän, ettei nitroa tarvitse sitä varten varata. Lahjomaton demokratia toimii juuri näin, mutta olen tyytyväinen, ettei meillä vallitse vielä huonompi yhteiskuntajärjestelmä.



On ihan hyvä, että *tiedät*, ettei metroa rakenneta. Mutta suosittelen kuitenkin, että pidät nitrot ja rauhoittavat saatavilla pahimman varalta.

----------


## TheKraken

> *Tunneleiden evakuointijärjestelyjä ei ole tehty siksi, että sinne voidaan ajaa huoletta useita junia, vaan siksi, että evakuointiin olisi mahdollisuus myös silloin, kun junaa ei saada pois tunnelista*, mikä on ensisijainen evakuointisuunnitelma.
> 
> Mutta jos ei halua ymmärtää evakuoinnin, pelastustoiminnan ja riskeihin varautumisen periaatteita, niin niitä ei sitten ymmärrä ja kaikki järjestelyt ovat siitä lähtökohdasta vain turhia. Ja saahan sitä niinkin ajatella, että kuolen vaikka mieluummin kuin olen ilman kuljettajatonta automaattimetroa. Aatteensa kullakin.


Lihavoin tuosta sen kohdan, jota siis sinulle yritin alusta asti selvittää.

Tihennetty vuoroväli ei minusta vaadi mitään ihmeempiä toimenpiteitä. Asemalle tullaan pääsemään juna tyhjäämään, oli vuoroväli mikä tahansa. En sano etteikö olisi pientä riskiä olemassa, että tämä ei onnistu, mutta se on se lähtökohta.

Ensisijainen suunnitelma on aina ajaa juna asemalle.

Kovasti kyllä yritän ymmärtää näitä mainostamiasi periaatteita kanssasi, mutta ilmeisesti taas on sellainen tilanne jossa maallikot selvästikin tietävät asiat pelastusalan ammattilaisia paremmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kovasti kyllä yritän ymmärtää näitä mainostamiasi periaatteita kanssasi, mutta ilmeisesti taas on sellainen tilanne jossa maallikot selvästikin tietävät asiat pelastusalan ammattilaisia paremmin.


Ymmärtäminen ja tietäminen ovat eri asiat. Ammatissa toimiminen edellyttää yleensä molempia. Pelkällä ymmärtämyksellä ei pääse ammattiin, sillä ammatissa täytyy myös tietää.

Maallikokin voi tietää. Mutta tietäminen ei välttämättä johda ymmärtämiseen.

Minä en varmaankaan osaa selvittää kyllin selkeästi sitä, minkä hyvin ymmärrän. Eli jos asemavälin ajoaika on pidempi kuin vuoroväli, asemavälillä voi tunnelissa olla enemmän kuin yksi juna. Jos tässä tilanteessa tulee tarve saada junat asemille evakuoitaviksi, se ei onnistu.

Oletetaan vaikka asemien olevan Ruoholahti ja Lauttasaari ja junien A, B ja C olevan matkalla länteen. Alkutilanteessa junat A ja B ovat Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren välillä - koska vuoroväli on lyhyempi kuin välin ajoaika. Juna C on tulossa Ruoholahteen vuorovälin etäisyydellä junasta B. Syntyy hätätilanne ja junat pitäisi evakuoida. (En nyt selitä mikä on hätätilanne, mutta sellainen hätätilanne on mahdollinen ja evakuointi pitää tehdä.)

Juna A voi ajaa Lauttasaareen ja C Ruoholahteen. Mutta juna B jää tunneliin. Ja tämä on tilanne, joka pelastutoiminnassa halutaan välttää ja sen mukaan on pelastusjärjestelyt suunniteltu. Onko nyt ymmärrettävissä?

Kaikkia junia ei voi HETI ajaa evakuoitavaksi asemalle, jos vuoroväli on tunnelin ajoaikaa pidempi. Ja ratkaisevaa on tämä heti. Ei ole sama asia saada ihmiset junasta asemalle heti kuin että ryhdytään odottamaan ensin yhden junan tyhjennystä, sitten sen ajamista pois tieltä ja toisen junan saamista asemalle ennen kuin sen tyhjennys alkaa.

Minä en mainosta mitään, vaan kerron, miten metron matkustajien turvallisuudesta on tarkoitus huolehtia. Ammattini lisäksi minua kiinnostaa tämä asia myös metron käyttäjänä. Ymmärrän kyllä senkin, että on ihmisiä, jotka eivät käytä eivätkä aio käyttää metroa, mutta esittävät innokkaasti metromainontaa ja lausuvat viisaita ylimitoitetuista turvajärjestelyistä. Jos HS:n gallupin mukaan 70 % espoolaisista haluaa metron, niin siinä on jo ainakin 40 % sellaisia, joille metron järjestelyillä ei ole mitään merkitystä, koska he eivät metroa kuitenkaan käytä. Kuinkahan moni Espoon kh:n ja valtuuston jäsenistäkään on tekemässä omakohtaista päätöstä metrosta?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Auktoriteettiusko, että jonkin alan asiantuntijat tekevät automaattisesti parhaat ratkaisut johtaa resurssien tuhlaukseen. Politiikan tehtävänä on resurssin järkevä jako. Hyvin usein asiantuntijat pitävät omaa asiaansa tärkeänä, joten heidän ehdotuksensa ovat usein ylimitoitettuja. Turvallisuuden verukkeella ei kannata hyväksyä mitä vaan ratkaisuja, joiden hyöty on marginaalinen.


No sinä näytät uskovan siihen, että vain poliitikoilla on kyky tehdä järkeviä ratkaisuja. Minun elämänkokemukseni mukaan luotan kuitenkin enemmän asiantuntijoihin kuin poliitikkoihin. Klassinen esimerkki: vietkö autosi korjattavaksi poliitikolle vai autokorjaamoon?

En edelleenkän voi yhtyä ajatukseesi siitä, että turvallisuutta voi mitata hyödyllä. Kaikki turvallisuushan on hyödytöntä niin kauan kun vahinkoja ei tapahdu. Ennen vahinkoa valitetaan, että kiusataan kaiken maailman turvavaatimuksilla. Kun vahinko tapahtuu, ryhdytään kyselemään, miksi ei vahinkoa ole estetty.




> Pelastusalan asiantuntijat usein yliresurssoivat pelastusratkaisuja. Tieliikenteen asiantuntijat ylipainottavat tieinvestointeja jne. Kritiikitön auktoriteettiusko on tyhmyyttä.


Ja Länsimetro Oy pitää turvallisuusjärjestelyjä turhina, mutta sen uskominen ei ole tyhmää auktoriteettiuskoa? Mikä tekee Länsimetro Oy:n omien intressien ylipainottamisen hyväksyttäväksi? Minä en keksi sille mitään muuta syytä kuin uskojan oman asenteen.




> Radikaaleimmat liikenneturvallisuuden asiantuntijat ovat ehdottaneet rajumpiakin toimia kuin on toteutettu. Esimerkiksi nopeusrajoittimia ei ole asennettu autoihin eikä yleinen kattonopeus ole maanteillä 60 tai 70 km/h ja taajamissa 30 km/h. Vaikka tuollaisella ratkaisulla liikennekuolemat ainakin puolittuisivat. Miksiköhän noita turvallisuustoimia ei ole vielä toteutettu? Syy on tietysti vastuuttomissa poliitikoissa, jotka käyvät kauppaa ihmishengillä.


Juuri niin. Kun on tullut uusia poliitikkosukupolvia, ne ovat olleet edeltäjiään viisaampia ja hyväksyneet autoilijoiden mukavuuden leikkaamisen kaikkien ihmisten turvallisuuden hyväksi. Hidastahan tämä kehitys on, mutta onneksi kehitystä sentään tapahtuu, ja harvassa ovat ne, jotka haluavat autoilun jonnekin 1960-luvun tasolle.




> Ja ratikoidenkin alle jää vuodessa niin monta ihmistä, että nekin olisi varmaan turvallisuussyistä syytä kokonaan eristää ihmisistä tai ainakin säätää niille taajamissa 20 km/h kattonopeus radoilla, jotka eivät ole eristettyjä, ettei kukaan vaan kuole tai loukkaannu. Turvallisuudessahan ei voi tehdä kompromisseja?


Sinun kannattaisi selvittää itsellesi ensin raitioliikenteen onnettomuustilastoja ennen kuin alat asialla elämöimään. Ja ennalta jo sanon, että helsinkiläisen raitioliikenteen tilastot eivät päde sillä tavoin järjestettyyn raitioliikenteeseen, jota on muualla mutta ei täällä.




> On ihan hyvä, että *tiedät*, ettei metroa rakenneta. Mutta suosittelen kuitenkin, että pidät nitrot ja rauhoittavat saatavilla pahimman varalta.


Ai tiedänkö? Itse en sellaisesta tiedostani tiedä, mutta onhan täällä ennenkin esiintynyt kirjoittajia, jotka tietävät minua paremmin, mitä ajattelen.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Ennen vahinkoa valitetaan, että kiusataan kaiken maailman turvavaatimuksilla. Kun vahinko tapahtuu, ryhdytään kyselemään, miksi ei vahinkoa ole estetty.


Espanjan (ja Suomen) suuronnettomuutta ei pitänyt syntyä:

Rattijuopumus on kielletty laissa.
Ylinopeudella ajaminen on kielletty laissa.
Linja-autojen turvavöiden käyttö on määrätty laissa.
Yms., jne...

Syyllisiä oli siis niin linja-auton matkustajissa, joista osa maksoi kalliin hinnan lain rikkomuksestaan, sekä siinä henkilöautossa myös, jonka kuljettajaa odottaa linnakeikka.

----------


## late-

> Kovasti kyllä yritän ymmärtää näitä mainostamiasi periaatteita kanssasi, mutta ilmeisesti taas on sellainen tilanne jossa maallikot selvästikin tietävät asiat pelastusalan ammattilaisia paremmin.


Kummin päin tarkoitat tätä? Jos Antero ei ole asiaa vielä tehnyt selväksi: Hänen argumentaationsa tässä ketjussa perustuu pelastusalan ammattilaisten (viranomaisten) eksplisiittisesti esittämiin näkemyksiin.

Jos siis olemme sitä mieltä, että Anteron vaatimukset ovat ylimitoitettuja, katsomme samalla pelastusalan ammattilaisten vaatimusten olevan ylimitoitettuja. Näin voi olla.

----------


## TheKraken

> Minä en varmaankaan osaa selvittää kyllin selkeästi sitä, minkä hyvin ymmärrän. Eli jos asemavälin ajoaika on pidempi kuin vuoroväli, asemavälillä voi tunnelissa olla enemmän kuin yksi juna. Jos tässä tilanteessa tulee tarve saada junat asemille evakuoitaviksi, se ei onnistu.
> 
> Oletetaan vaikka asemien olevan Ruoholahti ja Lauttasaari ja junien A, B ja C olevan matkalla länteen. Alkutilanteessa junat A ja B ovat Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren välillä - koska vuoroväli on lyhyempi kuin välin ajoaika. Juna C on tulossa Ruoholahteen vuorovälin etäisyydellä junasta B. Syntyy hätätilanne ja junat pitäisi evakuoida. (En nyt selitä mikä on hätätilanne, mutta sellainen hätätilanne on mahdollinen ja evakuointi pitää tehdä.)


Lukaisin tuon viime sivulla linkkaamasi pöytäkirjan enkä kyllä löytänyt sieltä sanaakaan metroon tai muutenkaan mihinkään aiheeseen liittyvää. Länsi-Metro Oy:n tarkoitus onkin puristaa hintaa alemmas ja pelastusalan ihmisten taas kertoa mitä voi jättää pois ja mitä ei, jotta päästään järkevään lopputulokseen.

Unohdat nyt ne todennäköisyydet jälleen, jotka myös turvallisuutta mietittäessä on aika oleelliset. Jos näitä ei otettaisi huomioon ei mikään liikennöinti olisi mahdollista, koska todennäköisyys jonkinlaiselle onnettomuudelle on aina olemassa ja sitä ei voida aina estää. Metro nyt kuitenkin edelleen taitaa olla tilastojen valossa turvallisin matkantekoväline ja Helsingin turvallisuusjärjestelyt ovat maailman tasolla aivan kärkiluokkaa jo vanhan metron puolella. Puhumattakaan sitten Länsi- Metrosta, josta ei ainakaan yhtään huonompaa olla tekemässä.

Todennäköisyys tällaiselle tilanteelle, jossa kolme tai useampi peräkkäistä junaa pitäisi _välittömästi_ evakuoida on olemattoman pieni. Junan täydellinen tyhjentäminen asemalle kestää henk.koht arvion mukaan maksimissaan n. minuutin. Jos tämä juna C tyhjennetään asemalle ensin, niin juna B ei kovin montaa tovia siellä tunnelissa joudu ihmettelemään, ennen kuin hänkin asemalle pääsee. Jos taas välittömästi pitää evakuoida, niin sitten evakuoidaan tunneliin, mutta tämä pätee vain jos junassa oleminen aiheuttaa vaaraa. Muutenhan se juna on varmasti turvallisempi paikka kuin evakuointilaiturilla hengailu ja satojen metrien tarpominen ohuella luiskalla.

En vain ymmärrä mikä voi se tilanne olla (jossa siis näin monta junaa tarvitsee kerralla välittömästi evakuoida), jossa ylipäätään olisi järkevää matkustajat evakuoida tunneliin, oli laituria tai ei. Jos jotain kaasuiskua tai muita ilmassa olevia myrkkyjä miettii, niin turvallisinta kai olisi tässä tapauksessa päin vastoin ajaa pysähtymättä asemille ja mahdollisimman äkkiä tunnelituulen alapuolelle.

Jos taas mietitään tilannetta jossa vaikka juna C palaa ja savu nousee kohti vaunua B, joka on tunnelissa, saadaan tällöin ohjattua savun kulku toiseen suuntaan ja/tai ylös savunpoistokuilua.

En minäkään sokkona usko kaikenmaailman ammattilaisiin joka asiassa, mutta tässä asiassa nyt luotan kuitenkin pelastusalan ammattilaisten keksimiin uhkakuviin, kuin semmoisiin joiden todennäköisyys on niin pieni, että niitä ei kehtaa näemmä edes esimerkkinä esiin ottaa.

----------


## TheKraken

> Kummin päin tarkoitat tätä? Jos Antero ei ole asiaa vielä tehnyt selväksi: Hänen argumentaationsa tässä ketjussa perustuu pelastusalan ammattilaisten (viranomaisten) eksplisiittisesti esittämiin näkemyksiin.
> 
> Jos siis olemme sitä mieltä, että Anteron vaatimukset ovat ylimitoitettuja, katsomme samalla pelastusalan ammattilaisten vaatimusten olevan ylimitoitettuja. Näin voi olla.


Tarkoitan juurikin niin päin kuin tulkitset. En vain oikein ole saanut pelastusalan ammattilaisilta Anteron kanssa yhteneviä lausuntoja. Tai sitten olen missannut jotain hyvin pahasti. Jos hänellä on jotain lisätietoa esim. tuosta ylläolevasta esimerkistä, jonka hän jätti kertomatta, niin voisi jakaa nämä skenaariot meillekin, jotta tietäisimme mistä puhutaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En vain oikein ole saanut pelastusalan ammattilaisilta Anteron kanssa yhteneviä lausuntoja. Tai sitten olen missannut jotain hyvin pahasti. Jos hänellä on jotain lisätietoa esim. tuosta ylläolevasta esimerkistä, jonka hän jätti kertomatta, niin voisi jakaa nämä skenaariot meillekin, jotta tietäisimme mistä puhutaan.


En voi tietää, kenen kanssa keskustelet. Tiedän vain, kenen kanssa olen itse keskustellut. Tämä metro on vain sellainen asia, että yleensä siitä puhuvat eivät halua esiintyä julkisesti. Jos ei muusta syystä niin sen vuoksi, miten esim. tomittaja Kimmo Oksanen oitis blogissaan käsittelee henkilöä, joka rohkenee luottamustehtävässään toimia kuten kuuluukin, mutta se sattuu menemään ristiin johtavan sanomalehden toimittajan metromielikuvien kanssa.

Mutta väännettäköön rautalangasta edelleen. Siellä tunnelissa voi vaikka syttyä sähköpalo. Tietenkin täysin mahdotonta, mutta sitäkin mahdotonta on sattunut. Mitä silloin tapahtuu? A-juna ajaa asemalle, tunnelin molemmissa päissä palo-ovet sulkeutuvat ja B-juna jää tunneliin, sillä C-juna on tietenkin sillä edellisellä asemalla, palo-oven toisella puolen suojassa.

Kyllä minäkin osaan keksiä, että ei se sähköpalo mitään. Automaattisammutus hoitaa sen heti. Ja ovet on kiinni, ihmisillä on ihan hyvä olla siellä metrojunassa odottelemassa. Se palo ei tietenkään vahingoita mitään järjestelmiä jne. Ja koska näin on, sähköpalokin on vain kuvitelmaa ja todellisuudessa ei tapahdu yhtään mitään. Pelastustoimessa ja riskienhallinnassa ei ajatella näin, koska siellä tiedetään, että jokseenkin kaikki onnettomuudet ovat mahdottomia siihen asti, kunnes ne tapahtuvat.

Todennäköisyyslaskennalla kukaan ei voita lotossakaan, silti niitä potteja jaetaan. Ja lentokoneita tippuu, vaikka se on turvallisempaa kuin metrossa matkustaminen.

Todennäköisyys on toki riskikartoituksen pohja. Sen perusteella asetetaan riskejä järjestykseen. Riskeihin varautumiseen vaikuttaa myöskin se, mikä sen epätodennäköisen tapahtuman seuraus on. Sama epätodennäköinen onnettomuus tunnelissa on aivan eri luokan riski kuin maanpinnan metroradalla, ja se ratkaisee, miten tulee varautua.

Mutta eihän tässä ole kyse ihmisten turvallisuudesta vaan siitä, että mikään ei saa pysäyttää sitä, että joku on keksinyt kuljettajattoman metron. Tässä se suurin uhka on se, ettei sitä voisi edes rahalla saada hankituksi, kun kerran on hankkia päätetty. Sitä liian lyhyttä vuoroväliä ei tarvita mihinkään muuhun kuin sen automaatin perusteluun. Koko metro olisi halvempi ilman sitä, pitkillä asemilla ja 6-vaunuisilla junilla, joiden vuorovälillä ei tarvita kahta junaa asemavälillä.

Jotta turhaa lienee tämä keskustelu turvallisuudesta, jota käydään näköjään kuitenkin oikean otsikon alla, vaikka ylläpito avasikin eri ketjun turvallisuuskysymyksille.

Edellisessä viestissäsi kerroit, ettet löytänyt jostain pöytäkirjasta mitään. Mitähän pöytäkirjaa olet sitten lukenut?

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> Mutta väännettäköön rautalangasta edelleen. Siellä tunnelissa voi vaikka syttyä sähköpalo. Tietenkin täysin mahdotonta, mutta sitäkin mahdotonta on sattunut. Mitä silloin tapahtuu? A-juna ajaa asemalle, tunnelin molemmissa päissä palo-ovet sulkeutuvat ja B-juna jää tunneliin, sillä C-juna on tietenkin sillä edellisellä asemalla, palo-oven toisella puolen suojassa.
> 
> Kyllä minäkin osaan keksiä, että ei se sähköpalo mitään. Automaattisammutus hoitaa sen heti. Ja ovet on kiinni, ihmisillä on ihan hyvä olla siellä metrojunassa odottelemassa. Se palo ei tietenkään vahingoita mitään järjestelmiä jne. Ja koska näin on, sähköpalokin on vain kuvitelmaa ja todellisuudessa ei tapahdu yhtään mitään. Pelastustoimessa ja riskienhallinnassa ei ajatella näin, koska siellä tiedetään, että jokseenkin kaikki onnettomuudet ovat mahdottomia siihen asti, kunnes ne tapahtuvat.
> ...
> Todennäköisyyslaskennalla kukaan ei voita lotossakaan, silti niitä potteja jaetaan. Ja lentokoneita tippuu, vaikka se on turvallisempaa kuin metrossa matkustaminen.
> 
> ...
> Edellisessä viestissäsi kerroit, ettet löytänyt jostain pöytäkirjasta mitään. Mitähän pöytäkirjaa olet sitten lukenut?


Jatketaan siis vääntöä. Kyllä sähköpalo. Se on todellakin mahdollinen ja tämä mahdollisuus on otettu huomioon antureilla, jotka sähköpaloherkkien kaapeleiden läheisyyteen on asennettu. Mutta kerropa mikä on se materiaali, jonka se sähköpalo sytyttää, josta muodostuu niin kova savu niin lyhyessä ajassa, että junia ei ehditä ajaa pois ennen savuovien sulkemista? Ei se muovinen kaapelikuori (joka ainut palava tavara siellä kaapelihyllyllä) nyt ihan kuitenkaan roihahtamalla pala. Palon syttyminen ehditään havaita hyvissä ajoin ennen kuin palosta aiheutuu minkäänlaista vaaraa kenellekään.  Prioriteetti olisi joka tapauksessa ajaa se kyseisellä tunnelipätkällä oleva juna seuraavalle asemalle ja sulkea ovet vasta sitten. Se juna C siellä edessä ajaisi pois jaloista ja juna A jäisi sinne edelliselle asemalle. Sehän olisi suorastaan hengenvaarallista sinne paloalueelle evakuoida, oli mimmoset evakuointilaiturit tahansa.

Lentokoneita tippuu juu. Mutta niillä lennetään, koska todennäköisyys niiden tippumiseen on tarpeeksi pieni, jotta riski voidaan ottaa. Olisi kyllä kiva silti nähdä se tilasto, jossa tämä meidän metromme todetaan vaarallisemmaksi liikennöintimuodoksi kuin lentäminen. Itsemurhia ei minusta voine laskea tähän tilastoon, vaikkakin väitän että nekin laskemalla (Helsingin) metro vie voiton. Jos metroa käyttää n. 56,8 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa ja kuolonuhreja on alle 10 (joista suurin osa itsemurhia), niin lyhyelläkin matikalla osaa laskea, että todennäköisyys sille, että kuolet metron myötävaikutuksella on kohtuullisen pieni (ellet sitten suunnittele itsemurhaa). Mikäli itsemurhia ei lasketa, niin itseasiassa se lottovoittokin taitaa olla tilastojen valossa todennäköisempi. (7 oikein on 1:15380937).

Vielä jos otetaan laskuista pois onnettomuudet jotka ovat matkustajan itsensä aiheuttamia (putoaminen radalle, humalassa radalla toikkarointi, metrovaunujen väliin juokseminen yms), niin lottovoiton saaminenhan on jo oikeasti ihan realistista näihin lukuihin verrattuna.

Tätä pöytäkirjaa tarkoitin. Linkitit tähän edellisellä sivulla ja kehotit tutustumaan. En löytänyt mitään tutustumisen arvoista, ellet sitten viitannut esim. lautakunnan jakamiin avustuksiin eri tahoille.

----------


## TheKraken

> Kun nyt kuvittelemisen makuun päästiin, niin kerropa nyt vielä missä näistä junista (A, B, C) siis palaa?


Minä ymmärsin, että puhe oli tunnelissa syttyvästä palosta. Eli junat vaan pitäisi saada paloalueelta pois. Kun puhe oli sähköpalosta, niin oletin että puhutaan kaapelihyllystä, joka taitaapi ainut vähänkään paloaltis paikka siellä tunnellissa olla.

Tämä siis täsmennyksenä, jotta ymmärtää mitä minä yritin yllä turinoida  :Wink: 

On tämä kaikenlainen vänkääminen netissä vaan aina yhtä palkitsevaa ja antoisaa ajanvietettä  :Smile:

----------


## juhanahi

> Minä ymmärsin, että puhe oli tunnelissa syttyvästä palosta


Noniin, toki ehdit vastata juuri kun tajusin tyhmyyteni ja poistin viestini... Kyse siis oli tosiaan tunnelin sähköjohtojen palosta, niinkuin Antero ihan ymmärrettävästi kirjoitti  :Smile:  Pitäisi lukea huolellisemmin viestit ennen kuin alkaa kirjoittamaan, sorry.

Ja ihan pätevä vastaus sinulta jo tulikin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On tämä kaikenlainen vänkääminen netissä vaan aina yhtä palkitsevaa ja antoisaa ajanvietettä


Niin tuntuu olevan toisille.

Kirjoitin jo jokin aika sitten tästä aiheesta, että kun on kyse asenne-eroista ja uskonasioista, niin ei niistä järkevällä keskustelulla loppua tule. Eikä näytä tulevan. Kirjoitin myös äsken, ettei tässä koko asiassa ole kyse turvallisuudesta, vaan kuljettajattoman automaattimetron tekemisestä keinotekoisesti tarpeelliseksi, joten senkin puoleen asiaa lienee turha pohtia. Kuljettajaton automaatti on pyhä, eikä mikään ole tärkeämpää eikä mikään siten VOI estää sitä. Tarpeellisten ja tarpeettomien turvajärjestelyjen raja menee siinä, mikä on haitaksi pyhyyden toteutumiselle. Muu pohdinta on turhaa.

Sinulla on sellainen asenne, että haluat keksiä selityksiä sille, miksi metrossa ei tarvita turvallisuusjärjestelyjä. Pelastustoimesta vastaavilla on täysin vastakkainen asenne. He pyrkivät keksimään kaikki mahdolliset riskit, jotta ne voitaisiin välttää. Kun sitä työtä on metrojen kanssa tehty perusteellisesti vähintään Pariisin metron 1903 suuren sähköpalo-onnettomuuden jälkeen jo yli 100 vuotta, ovat pelastusalan porukat tehneet sinulle tuhansia argumentteja perustella sitä, miksi mitään turvajärjestelyjä ei tarvita.

Jos sinun tavallasi ajattelevilta olisi kysytty, ei olisi palamattomia kaapelipäällyksiä, paloanturikaapeleita, savunpoistoa, palo-osastointia eikä yhtään mitään, mitä pidetään nykyään itsestään selvänä. Onneksi et ole pelastusalalla jakamassa hyviä neuvoja kaiken maailman metrofanaatikoille.

Todennäköisyysteorian kannalta voi tietenkin ajatella, että onneksi meille kaikille Pariisissa oli se metropalo. Ei tietenkään sen kannalta, että se johti mittaviin teknisiin uudistuksiin ja määräyksiin, jotka rajoittavat ropelihattumetroinsinöörien hiekkalaatikkoleikkejä, vaan vain siksi, että se vähäinen metropalon todennäköisyys on nyt sitten jo toteutunut. Eikä siksi meidän elinaikanamme (varmaankin, en tiedä mikä se todennäköisyys on, ehkä sinä osaat kertoa) enään VARMASTI VOI tulla metropaloa. Ja siten on turha siihen millään tavoin varautua.

Tosin Pariisissa paloi metrojuna myös heinäkuussa 2007. Ja elokuussa 2005. Mutta kun näissä ei kuollutkaan 84 ihmistä kuten 1903, niin näitä ei varmaan tarvitse laskea metropalojen riskeihin.

Jos haluat, löydät varmasti itsekin pelastuslautakunnan 8.4.08 kokouksen pöytäkirjan, jos linkkini osoittaa jonnekin väärin. Mutta tietenkään sinun asenteellasi sitä ei taida löytyä...

Antero

----------


## Count

Olisiko sellainen järjestely mahdollinen, että tunnelin aukon sulkevat ovet eivät olisi aivan asemalaiturin vieressä, vaan hieman kauempana tunnelissa? Tällöin voisi ensimmäisen junan ajaa puoliksi aseman ohi, ja jälkimmäisen puoliksi asemalle. Evakuointimatka olisi silloin lyhyt "kaikille".

Toisekseen, metrojuna osaa käsittääkseni kulkea kumpaankin suuntaan, joten myös edelliselle asemalle voinee palata tilanteen niin salliessa. Mikään ei pakottane ajamaan aina kulkusuunnassa seuraavalle asemalle?

----------


## TheKraken

> Sinulla on sellainen asenne, että haluat keksiä selityksiä sille, miksi metrossa ei tarvita turvallisuusjärjestelyjä. Pelastustoimesta vastaavilla on täysin vastakkainen asenne. He pyrkivät keksimään kaikki mahdolliset riskit, jotta ne voitaisiin välttää. Kun sitä työtä on metrojen kanssa tehty perusteellisesti vähintään Pariisin metron 1903 suuren sähköpalo-onnettomuuden jälkeen jo yli 100 vuotta, ovat pelastusalan porukat tehneet sinulle tuhansia argumentteja perustella sitä, miksi mitään turvajärjestelyjä ei tarvita.
> 
> Jos sinun tavallasi ajattelevilta olisi kysytty, ei olisi palamattomia kaapelipäällyksiä, paloanturikaapeleita, savunpoistoa, palo-osastointia eikä yhtään mitään, mitä pidetään nykyään itsestään selvänä. Onneksi et ole pelastusalalla jakamassa hyviä neuvoja kaiken maailman metrofanaatikoille.


Nyt olet kyllä tulkinnut minua pahasti väärin.

En jättäisi Länsi-Metrosta pois mitään ehdotettuja turvajärjestelmiä. En missään nimessä. En myöskään vaihtaisi kuljettajia automaatteihin, ainakaan vanhan kaluston kohdalla. Jos se olisi minun päätettävissä ja rahaa olisi yllinkyllin. Evakuointilaitureja ja yhdyskäytävien savuosastointeja ei tulisi missään nimessä jättää pois. Ylimääräisen betonin valaminen ja pari hassua peltiovea ei kuitenkaan nouse liian kalliiksi. Säästetään mieluummin jostain muualta. Varsinkin laituri kun on hyvin hyödyllinen myös hitaammissa evakuoinneissa, joissa junaa ei saada jostain syystä asemalle (sähkökatko).

Minä olen sinulle yrittänyt vain todistaa sitä, että tunneliin evakuoiminen on aina se huonoin vaihtoehto. Se suoritetaan vasta viimeisenä toimenpiteenä. Vaikka siellä olisi laiturit, niin koskaan niitä ei tulisi käyttää, kun on mahdollista ajaa seuraavalle asemalle. Todennäköisyys tilanteelle jossa tämä ei olisi mahdollista, on häviävän pieni. Tästä nyt tietysti voidaan miettiä onko laituri aivan välttämätön, mutta itse en sitä jättäisi pois. En ehkä sitä leventäisi, kuten jossain vaiheessa oli puhetta, mutta kyllä sen sinne valaisin. Olen myös yrittänyt selittää, että se metro ei ole kertomasi kaltainen surmanloukku vanhankaan tunnelin osalta, vaan kyllä sielläkin on nämä mainitsemasi asiat otettu huomioon.

2007 Pariisin onnettomuushan nimenomaan todistaa, että metro on turvallinen. Kukaan ei kuollut, palo sammutettiin. Muutamat ehtivät savua hengittää. Tästä otetaan opiksi ja varmasti mietitään voidaanko savun hengittelyä jotenkin välttää. Paha sanoa enempää, kun en tiedä tarkemmin Pariisin metron järjestelyistä, enkä siitä miten toimittiin ja tehtiinkö kaikki oikein, vai mokattiinko kuten muutamassa muussa maailmalla sattuneessa tunnelipalossa.

Et kertonut aiemmin pöytäkirjan päivämäärää, joten miten olisin voinut tietää, että linkkisi osoittaa väärään suuntaan?

Nytpä lukaisin sen oikean. Siellä sanotaan näin:

_Maanalaisen metroliikenteen olosuhteista on tehty hankkeen puolesta riskikartoitus. Riskikartoituksen mukaan metroliikenteen pahin vaaratilanne on matkustajia täynnä olevan junan tai junien syttyminen palamaan. Tulipalon syynä voi olla tekninen vika kuten oikosulku, onnettomuus kuten junan suistuminen raiteilta, tuhopoltto tai sabotaasi._

Tämä ei ole minulle mitenkään uutta informaatiota. Samat uhkakuvat ovat nykyisenkin metron kanssa. Juuri tästä syystä evakuointilaiturit on hyvä olla olemassa. Jos otetaan vaikka tuo oikosulku junassa esimerkiksi, niin tällöinhän matkanteko voi tyssätä tunneliin, joten ainut mahdollinen toimintatapa on evakuointi tunnelissa. Sama pätee jos kiskoilta suistutaan tai tapahtuu jotain muuta junan kulun estävää. Myös tuhopoltto tai räjähdys voi olla niin voimakas, että junan kulku estyy.

Mutta aina silti pyritään se juna ajamaan seuraavalle asemalle, koska siellä evakuointi on todennäköisesti turvallisempaa sekä nopeampaa ja kaikkien todennäköisyyksien puitteissa myös lähestulkoon aina mahdollista, ellei sitten vaikka ole kyseessä terrori-isku, joka lamauttaa ison osa verkostoa tai joku yllämainitusta tilanteista. Raiteilta putoamiseen en silti oikein itse usko. Sen verran hyvässä kunnossa tuota kalustoa kuitenkin pidetään. Eikä tunnelissa varmasti ole ilkivallan vaaraa tässä mielessä.

Tunnelipaloissa se tappava tekijä on useimmiten savu, eikä liekit. Jos matkustajat evakuoidaan yksin tunneliin, he eivät tiedä (vaikka kuinka heille olisi annettu ohjeet ja informaatio) kumpaan suuntaan lähteä. Vasen ja oikea ovat paniikissa hankalia käsitteitä. Mikäli he vahingossa lähtevät tuulen yläpuolelle, niin hengenmeno on aika varmaa. Savunpoistojärjestelmä osaa ohjata tuulen suuntaa, mutta saman tien palon syttyessä, kun muu liikenne vielä toimii, tuulen suuntaa on lähes mahdoton ennakoida, joten kukaan ei oikein siinä vaiheessa välttämättä osaa sanoa mihin päin pitäisi kulkea. Tietenkin nämä 100 metrin välein olevat savuovin suljetut yhdyskäytävät ovat tässä se pelastava tekijä. Niiden taakse kun voi mennä turvaan, jos vain matkustaja osaa sinne mennä.

Mutta tuollaisen evakuoinnin riski on kuitenkin suurempi, kuin junan ajaminen seuraavalle asemalle, vaikka junassa palaisikin. Asemalla evakuointi voidaan suorittaa hallitusti ja jokainen matkustaja varmasti tietää minnepäin mennä ja paikalla on henkilökuntaa avustamassa.

Sama pätee vaikka junaa kuljettaisi ihminenkin tai kyydissä olisi muuten yksi henkilökuntaan kuuluva. Hän voisi kyllä antaa ohjeita, mutta varmasti osa ihmisistä silti eksyisi väärään suuntaan. Joku tuolla jossain toisessa topicissa hyvin totesikin, että metrojunankuljettaja ei ole mikään supermies, joka evakuointitilanteessa saa pidettyä tuhatkunta ihmistä täysin hallinnassaan. Ei sellaista ihmistä olekaan. Joten minusta automaatti ei vähennä turvallisuutta juurikaan tässä mielessä.

Onnettomuuksia tapahtuu. Kaikkia ei voida estää ja ikinä ei voida kaikkeen varautua. Riskejä pitää kuitenkin ottaa, muuten olisi eläminen täällä aika mahdotonta.

----------


## Elmeri

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaprun_disaster

Luettavaa.

Palotilanteessa varmaan porukka on paniikissa ja harva pelastuu tunnelissa, mutta kaikki tilanteet eivät ole hengenvaarallisia, silti evakointi tulee tehdä. Tälläinen voi olla vaikka häiriintyneen paperin poltto. Vaarallisuus tiedetään vasta jälkikäteen. Silloin on hyötyä, jos on ammattilainen tai joku jolla toimintaohjeet tunnelissa.

- Elmeri

----------


## TheKraken

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaprun_disaster
> 
> Luettavaa.
> 
> Palotilanteessa varmaan porukka on paniikissa ja harva pelastuu tunnelissa, mutta kaikki tilanteet eivät ole hengenvaarallisia, silti evakointi tulee tehdä. Tälläinen voi olla vaikka häiriintyneen paperin poltto. Vaarallisuus tiedetään vasta jälkikäteen. Silloin on hyötyä, jos on ammattilainen tai joku jolla toimintaohjeet tunnelissa.


Kyseinen onnettomuus on tuttu. Tätä käytettiin ainakin tänä vuonna esimerkkinä myös metrohenkilökunnan koulutuksessa.

Mutta tuohon esittämääsi esimerkkiin: Mikäli vaunussa poltetaan paperia, ajetaan ehdottomasti seuraavalle asemalle. Tällainen tilanne oli aivan hiljattain. Tosin vaunu oli tyhjä. Mutta vaikka siellä olisi ollut matkustajiakin, oltaisiin jatkettu matkaa. Kerrottu kuulutuksella mikä on tilanne ja pyydetty matkustajia poistumaan seuraavalla asemalla. Tämän jälkeen kuljettaja menee hoitamaan ensisammutuksen, joka useimmiten näissä riittää palon taltuttamaan. Välttämättä palokuntaa ei paikalle edes tarvita (tietenkin heillekin hälytys menee). Viime kerralla ei tarvittu. Tämä siis se lehdissäkin esillä ollut tapaus.

On huomattavasti vähemmän vaarallista ottaa se riski, että yksi vaunullinen matkustajia joutuu hetken hengittämään savua, kuin että junallinen ihmisiä laitetaan tunneliin.

Päätös siitä vaatiiko tilanne välitöntä toimintaa on tällä hetkellä kuljettajalla. Tulevaisuudessa valvomolla. Matkustajille tätä vastuuta ei aiota tietääkseni tulevaisuudessakaan jättää.

Tuohon edelliseen viestiini lisäisin vielä sen pääpointin, jota en ehkä selväsanaisesti ole tähän asti sanonut: Oli vuoroväli mikä tahansa ja oli kuljettajaa tai ei, niin metron turvallisuus ei siitä muutu juuri miksikään. Vaikka kuljettaja onkin läsnä, ovat hänen resurssinsa rajalliset nopeissa tilanteissa ja rajoittuvat lähinnä informatiivisiin kuulutuksiin. Saman voi tehdä valvomokin.

----------


## Elmeri

En nyt muista mikä pisin tunneliväli lännessä tulisi olemaan, mutta mistä valvomo voi tietää palaako siellä paperia vai jotain pahempaa. Jos seuraavalle asemalle on kolme minuuttia, niin kyllä siinä yleissyttymistä odotellessa voi tulla matkustajille hikiset paikat.

Eiköhän turvallisinta olisi jos hälytyksen tullessa juna pysähtyisi heti, ovet auki -> porukka laiturille. Pahassa tilanteessa laiturin poistumislaitteet auttavat porukkaa pois, mutta jos kyseessä joku kevyempi juttu, kuski tarkistaa tilanteen, tekee toimenpiteet ja jatkaa seuraavalle asemalle.

Joku ammatti-ihminen voisi tähän vastata. Väitän silti, että seuraavan aseman odottelusta tulee pitkä jos savua junassa.

- Elmeri

----------


## vristo

> Joku ammatti-ihminen voisi tähän vastata.


En malta olla tähän toteamatta, että nimimerkki The Kraken on tietääkseni juurikin sellainen ammatti-ihminen; metrojunankuljettaja Helsingissä nimittäin. Uskon ja luotan, että kuljettajakoulutuksessa käydään kaikkea mahdollisia skenaarioita läpi ja siellä metrojunan puikoissa on todellakin ammattimies. Kaikki halukkaat eivät sinne koulutukseen pääse ja valmistuneet on rankattu isosta joukosta nykyään. Automaation tullessa kehiin juuri he ovat edelleen niitä metroammattilaisia junanvalvojina ja poikkeustilanteessa tarvittaessa myös metronkuljettajina. Kyllä heidän pitää hallita kaikki ammattiinsa liittyvä silloinkin, aivan kuten nytkin.

Minulla ei ole ollut hetkeäkään epäilystä, siitä kenen tekstiin ja ammattitaitoon tämän keskusteluketjun viimeisissä käänteissä luotan ja vastaväittelijät, monet heistä lähinnä teoreetikkoina, ovatkin antaneet hyvän vastuksen sekä painettakin asianomaiselle, ei siinä mitään. Mutta on ilo todeta, että tämänpäivän metrojunankuljettaja Helsingissä on erittäin valveutunut ja perehtynyt työhönsä. Tämä on sitä, jota kutsun ammattiylpeydeksi. Automaatiosta en ole ollenkaan huolissani, jos metroammattilaiset ovat silloinkin tätä tasoa myös sitten, jos/kun sen aika joskus koittaa.

----------


## petteri

> Eiköhän turvallisinta olisi jos hälytyksen tullessa juna pysähtyisi heti, ovet auki -> porukka laiturille. Pahassa tilanteessa laiturin poistumislaitteet auttavat porukkaa pois, mutta jos kyseessä joku kevyempi juttu, kuski tarkistaa tilanteen, tekee toimenpiteet ja jatkaa seuraavalle asemalle.
> 
> Joku ammatti-ihminen voisi tähän vastata. Väitän silti, että seuraavan aseman odottelusta tulee pitkä jos savua junassa.


Kuvittele täpötäysi metrojuna, jossa on savua. Ja vaikka 1,6 metriä leveä laituri, jossa pitäisi kulkea kohtuullisen pitkä matka poistumispisteeseen. Kun väkijoukko panikoi ahtaassa tilassa syntyy helposti paljon ruumiita. Ja savuhan on yhä riesana ahtaassa tunnelissa.

Minusta käytännössä ainoita toimivia evakointipisteitä ovat asemat tai niiden tapaiset rakenteet. Länsimetroon ehdotetun levyinen poistumistaso on kosmeettinen ratkaisu, se kyllä vaikuttaa ensi ajatukselta hyvältä idealta,  mutta tositilanteessa siitä ei ole kustannuksia vastaavaa hyötyä. 

Minusta metron tulipaloriskeihin voidaan parhaiten varautua 1) pitämällä potentiaalisesti palavan aineen määrä minimissä, 2) asentamalla automaattiset sammutinjärjestelmät juniin ja 3) varmistamalla, että juna saadaan asemalle evakointia varten.

----------


## vristo

> ...ja vastaväittelijät, monet heistä lähinnä teoreetikkoina,...


Tarkoitan tässä toki sitä, että toki matkustajat metron käyttäjinä saavat kyseenalaistaa ja jopa epäillä metron turvallisuuskriteereitä ja -koulutusta, mutta ammattilaisella on tieto hallussaan ja hänet koulutettu kaikenlaisia tavallisia ja poikkeaviakin tilanteita varten.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt olet kyllä tulkinnut minua pahasti väärin.


No toivottavasti niin.

Itse asian kannalta keskustelu lienee käynyt turhaksi. Olen kuullut, että pelastusviranomaiset on taivutettu antamaan periksi siinä, että junia ajetaan tunneliin enemmän kuin yksi. Sen sijaan evakuointilaitureista ja tunneleiden välisistä palo-ovista 100 metrin välein ei tingitty. Näin siis metrosta saadaan kalliimpi kuin on tarpeen mutta kalleudestaan huolimatta heikommalla turvallisuustasolla kuin halvempi ratkaisu.

Minun mielestäni tässä on nyt taas kunnioitettu Helsingin metron perinteitä.

Oma mielipiteeni metron rakentamisesta on, että jos kerran tehdään miljardin hanke, eikö sitä voisi tehdä myös kunnolla. Pakkoko sekin on pilata minimetrosuunnitelmilla. Mutta ehkäpä minun pitäisi olla siitä vain tyytyväinen. Jos Espoon minimetro toteutuu, päädytään ehkä piankin siihen tilanteeseen, että on rakennettava maanpäällistä lisäkapasiteettia esim. Raidejokerin jatkeena minimetrotunnelin rinnalle. Koska on halvempaa ja helpompaa rakentaa toinen raide maanpinnalle kuin panna metroliikenne seis asemien pidentämiseksi ja pidentämisen vaatimien uusien tunneleiden louhimiseksi.

Jaa, ehkei tästä sittenkään ole pelkoa, sillä mikä takaisi sen, että silloinkaan valittaisiin kaikin puolin paras ratkaisu.  :Sad:  Ne ovat nämä Suomen erityisolosuhteet.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> En nyt muista mikä pisin tunneliväli lännessä tulisi olemaan, mutta mistä valvomo voi tietää palaako siellä paperia vai jotain pahempaa. Jos seuraavalle asemalle on kolme minuuttia, niin kyllä siinä yleissyttymistä odotellessa voi tulla matkustajille hikiset paikat.
> 
> Eiköhän turvallisinta olisi jos hälytyksen tullessa juna pysähtyisi heti, ovet auki -> porukka laiturille. Pahassa tilanteessa laiturin poistumislaitteet auttavat porukkaa pois, mutta jos kyseessä joku kevyempi juttu, kuski tarkistaa tilanteen, tekee toimenpiteet ja jatkaa seuraavalle asemalle.
> 
> Joku ammatti-ihminen voisi tähän vastata. Väitän silti, että seuraavan aseman odottelusta tulee pitkä jos savua junassa.


Kuten tuossa vristo jo ehtikin kertoa, niin tosiaan metroa suhailen ihan työkseni ja vasta kurssin läpäisin, eli tuoreessa muistissa on vielä kaikki  :Wink: 

Valvomolla tulee minun tietojen mukaan automaattimetrossa olemaan kuvayhteys vaunuun. Nykyäänhän saadaan aikaan vain kuuloyhteys hätäpuhelimen kautta. Jos hätäpuhelimesta kuuluu "joo täällä pari uutislehteä palaa" niin antaa matkan jatkua. Jos taas vastauksena on jotain painavampaa sanaa, niin sitten voidaan jo pohtia olisiko tunneliin evakuoinnissa jotain järkeä. Eli tässä mielessä vastuu on jossain määrin myös matkustamossa. Hehän siellä ovat paikan päällä ja osaavat kertoa tarkalleen mikä on tilanne.

Penkit eivät ihan muutamassa minuutissa syty palamaan paperin voimalla. Siinä ehtii aikamoinen pino lehtiä palaa, ennen kuin penkkiin tulee edes pientä jälkeä. Penkin sytyttämiseen vaaditaan jo sen verran suuren kaliiberin sytykkeet, että tällöin on jo täysi helvetti irti vaunussa muutenkin ja aivan varmasti evakuoidaan välittömästi.

Pitää muistaa, että nykyäänkään se kuljettaja ei pääse muuta kuin selkänsä takana olevaan vaunuun. Radalle ei tällaisessa tilanteessa hypätä, ellei sitten tarkoitus ole junaa matkustajistakin tyhjentää. Siellä sepelillä juoksu ja vaunuun kiipeily vaahtosammutin kainalossa on nimittäin sen verran hidasta puuhaa, että oltaisiin samassa ajassa sinne asemallekin ehditty.

M200-sarjan vehkeissä (ja varmasti tulevaisuudessa myös M300 sekä automatisoiduissa M100-laitteissa) on vaahtosammutin tarjolla matkustamonkin puolella. Ne löytyvät päätyseinien oikeanpuoleisen penkin alta, vaunun molemmista päistä. Eli valveutunut matkustaja pystyy siis palon lopettamaan ennen kuin se ehtii kunnolla alkaakaan. Sitten onkin seuraavalla asemalla vastassa huligaaneja poliisit, eikä palokunta.

Nykyään, kun ei ole kuvayhteyttä, kuljettajan täytyy vain luottaa tulevaan hätäpuheluun. Valitettavan usein näitä puhelimia vain käytetään ilkivaltaisesti.

----------


## TheKraken

> Olen kuullut, että pelastusviranomaiset on taivutettu antamaan periksi siinä, että junia ajetaan tunneliin enemmän kuin yksi. Sen sijaan evakuointilaitureista ja tunneleiden välisistä palo-ovista 100 metrin välein ei tingitty. Näin siis metrosta saadaan kalliimpi kuin on tarpeen mutta kalleudestaan huolimatta heikommalla turvallisuustasolla kuin halvempi ratkaisu.


Et nyt ota yhtään huomioon matkustajamääriä. Jos vuoroväli olisi pisimmän asemavälin pituinen (pitää muistaa myös ulkoasemien väli huom.) junia kulkisi tuubissa hyvin hyvin harvakseltaan. Tällöin pitäisi tehdä vähintään 3 vaunuparin yksiköitä ja tämä taas nostaisi asemienrakennuskustannuksia. Joten en usko, että hintalappu tästä ratkaisusta nousi, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Junissa myös olisi huomattavasti enemmän matkustajia, joka sekin osaltaan vähentää turvallisuutta ja heikentää sen lisäksi matkustusmukavuutta.

2 vp:n junan evakuointi tapahtuu myös kolmanneksen nopeammin, kuin 3 vp:n yksikön. Siinäkin mielessä lyhyet junat ovat turvallisempia.

Kuten tuossa jo aiemminkin totesin: vaikka vuoroväli olisi kuinka väljä, niin evakuointilaiturit ja savuosastoinnit ovat minusta erittäin hyvä asia. Koska on olemassa tilanteita, joissa juna pitää välittömästi evakuoida tunneliin tai junan kulku estyy jostain syystä ja juna pitää tyhjentää matkustajista ihan mukavuussyistä.

Eli en usko, että pelastusviranomaiset olisivat evakuointilaiturista ja savuosastoinnista luopuneet, vaikka vuoroväli olisi pidempi.

En itseasiassa ollut edes tietoinen, että pelastuspuolen ihmiset ovat yrittäneet vuoroväliä lyhentää.

----------


## TheKraken

> Kuvittele täpötäysi metrojuna, jossa on savua. Ja vaikka 1,6 metriä leveä laituri, jossa pitäisi kulkea kohtuullisen pitkä matka poistumispisteeseen. Kun väkijoukko panikoi ahtaassa tilassa syntyy helposti paljon ruumiita. Ja savuhan on yhä riesana ahtaassa tunnelissa.
> 
> Minusta käytännössä ainoita toimivia evakointipisteitä ovat asemat tai niiden tapaiset rakenteet. Länsimetroon ehdotetun levyinen poistumistaso on kosmeettinen ratkaisu, se kyllä vaikuttaa ensi ajatukselta hyvältä idealta,  mutta tositilanteessa siitä ei ole kustannuksia vastaavaa hyötyä. 
> 
> Minusta metron tulipaloriskeihin voidaan parhaiten varautua 1) pitämällä potentiaalisesti palavan aineen määrä minimissä, 2) asentamalla automaattiset sammutinjärjestelmät juniin ja 3) varmistamalla, että juna saadaan asemalle evakointia varten.


Tämän allekirjoitan minäkin. Tosin kosmeettisista laitureista on silti ihan oikeaa hyötyä näissä esim. sähkökatkon takia aiheutuvista evakuoinnessa.

Nuo listaamasi kohdat:

1) Tätähän on toteutettu jo M100-sarjasta lähtien.
2) Erinomainen ajatus, mutta ilkivallan riski on melkoinen. Tosin uusiin juniin tuleva kameravalvonta varmasti sitä vähentää. Ongelma on myös sammutusaine. Vettä on painava raahata matkassa ja vaahto taas sotkee paikat vähän turhankin isosti. Kun otetaan se ilkivaltariski mukaan. Toisaalta järjestelmähän voisi toimia niin, että anturi antaa signaalin valvomoon, johon avautuu kuvayhteys ja valvomo tekisi ratkaisun. Jos yhteyttä ei saada tai valvomo ei kuittaa viestiä, niin tällöin järjestelmä laukaistaisiin automaattisesti.
3) Voisi olettaa, että tätä varten voidaan luoda koneelle joku valmis ohjelma asiaa nopeuttamaan. Parilla klikkauksella valittaisiin evakuoitava(t) juna(t) ja sen jälkeen kone laittaisi muun liikenteen pois tieltä, eikä esim. pysäyttäisi edellä meneviä junia lainkaan asemille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En itseasiassa ollut edes tietoinen, että pelastuspuolen ihmiset ovat yrittäneet vuoroväliä lyhentää.


No nyt olet sinä tainnut ymmärtää väärin minut.  :Smile: 

Lyhyitä vuorovälejä ja lyhyitä asemia ovat vaatineet ne, jotka haluavat kuljettajattoman automaattimetron. Pelastusviranomaiset eivät ole ottaneet siihen asiaan kantaa, ainoastaan siihen, että evakuointimatka ei saa ylittää 45 metriä ja ensisijainen evakuointipaikka on asema. Poistumisteiden mitoituksen perusteena on junan pituudesta riippuva henkilömäärä ja aika.

Pelastussuunnitelmat tehtiin 2007 hankesuunnittelun yhteydessä, jolloin ei ollut esillä, etteikö junia voitaisi ajaa niin, että tunneliin mennään sitten kun siellä on kulkutie vapaa seuraavalle asemalle eli evakuointipisteelle. Koska siitä huolimatta on mahdollisuus siihen, että junaa ei saada seuraavalle asemalle, evakuoinnin on onnistuttava myös tunnelissa. Siksi laituri ja kulkutiet vierekkäiseen tunneliin.

Kun Länsimetro Oy:ssä syntyi paniikki 800 miljoonan kustannusarviosta, siellä ryhdyttiin pitämään turvallisuusjärjestelyitä ylimitoitettuna ja oltiin valmiit tinkimään kaikesta, jotta hintaa saadaan alas. Kaikesta paitsi kalliista kuljettajattomasta kulunvalvonnasta. Se ei ole turhaa, pelastusjärjestelyt ovat.

Nyt on sitten esitetty, että "säästetään" tekemällä asemista lyhyemmät. Säästäähän se turvallisuudessa sillä tavoin, että kerralla evakuoitava henkilömäärä on pienempi ja 45 metrin säännöllä riittää 2 hätäpoistumistietä pitkän aseman kolmen sijaan.

Mutta tässä säästämisessä unohtui evakuoinnin kannalta se, että asemien lyhentämien ei lyhennä järjestelmässä olevien junien yhteispituutta eikä siten vähennä ihmistsen yhteismäärää, mutta ensisijaisia evakuointipisteitä eli evakuointikapasiteettia se vähensi. Lyhyiden asemien kanssa sama vaunumäärä on vain jaettu lyhyempiin eriin, mutta laituripituutta ei enää ole kaikille. Eli nimenomaan on kysymys matkustajamääristä, jotka olen minä ja pelastusviranomaiset ottaneet koko ajan huomioon.

Asemien lyhentäminen vähentää rakentamiskuluja noin 6 M per asema, yhteensä noin 40 M. Kuljettajaton automaattiajo maksaa enemmän, Helsingin puoli yhteen laskettuna luultavasti yli 200 M. Ei ole vielä kerrottu, ehkei ole edes saatu vielä selville. Eli eihän tässä(kään) mitään järkeä ole: maksetaan 200 M jotta voidaan säästää 40 M.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tosin kosmeettisista laitureista on silti ihan oikeaa hyötyä näissä esim. sähkökatkon takia aiheutuvista evakuoinnessa.


Eivät ne ole mitään kosmetiikkaa, vaikka Länsimetro Oy niin yritti. Leveys on 1,6 m., jolloin siinä mahtuu ohittamaan. Esim. pakenevat ihmiset ja apuun tulevat pelastusmiehet varusteineen. Lisäksi tunnelissa on oltava tila tunkata suistunut juna takaisin raiteille, ettei sitä tarvitse paloitella siellä. Ja sen kulkutason alla on oltava tilaa kaapeleille ja putkille.

Olen näistä asioista muuten kirjoittanut nettisivuillenikin. Siellä oleva teksti perustuu siihen, mitä esitettiin Espoon kaupunginhallitukselle ja minkä se hallitus hyväksyi esitettäväksi valtuustolle. Mahtaakohan kh käsitellä asiaa nyt uudelleen muuttuneena...?

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> No nyt olet sinä tainnut ymmärtää väärin minut. 
> 
> Lyhyitä vuorovälejä ja lyhyitä asemia ovat vaatineet ne, jotka haluavat kuljettajattoman automaattimetron. Pelastusviranomaiset eivät ole ottaneet siihen asiaan kantaa, ainoastaan siihen, että evakuointimatka ei saa ylittää 45 metriä ja ensisijainen evakuointipaikka on asema. Poistumisteiden mitoituksen perusteena on junan pituudesta riippuva henkilömäärä ja aika.


Ketkä ovat nämä "jotka haluavat kuljettajattoman automaattimetron"? Siis mikä taho on kyseessä? Puhutaanko nyt siis ihan jostain oikein virallisesta lausunnosta, vaiko ihan vain "yleisestä mielipiteestä". Minun ymmärryksen mukaan kun kuljettamattoman ajon sekä uuden kulunvalvonnan koko lähtöajatus on ollut tihentää vuoroväliä.




> Eivät ne ole mitään kosmetiikkaa, vaikka Länsimetro Oy niin yritti. Leveys on 1,6 m., jolloin siinä mahtuu ohittamaan. Esim. pakenevat ihmiset ja apuun tulevat pelastusmiehet varusteineen. Lisäksi tunnelissa on oltava tila tunkata suistunut juna takaisin raiteille, ettei sitä tarvitse paloitella siellä. Ja sen kulkutason alla on oltava tilaa kaapeleille ja putkille.


Olisin voinut tuon sanan laittaa heittomerkkeihin. Tarkoitin siis että näistä "kosmeettisista" laitureista tulee vähemmän kosmeettisia, kun niille on ihan oikeasti käyttöä kyllä. Tilanteissa joissa juna tulee evakuoida välittömästi, evakuointipisteistä huolimatta.

Eikös tuo ensisijaisen evakuointipaikan määrite nyt täyty edelleen? Se on se asema. Toissijainen on tunneli ja sen hätäpoistumistiet. Näin on nykyäänkin.

Oletko nyt ihan sataprosenttisen varma, että jossain asiakirjassa tuo mainitsemasi kulkutien varmistuminen on otettu puheeksi? Vai tulkitsetko nyt ihan itse niitä asiakirjoja eri tavalla kuin muut? Minä ainakin olen ollut siinä ymmärryksessä, että pelastusihmiset määrittelevät aseman _ensisijaiseksi_ (huom. ei ainoaksi) evakuointipisteeksi. En siis ymmärrä miten tässä nyt toimitaan "pelastusturvallisuuden vastaisesti" (mikäli tällä siis viitataan pelastuslaitoksen esittämiin ajatuksiin, eikä sinun omiin tulkintoihisi).

Kirjoitat sivuillasi:

_Metron turvallisuusjärjestelyiden lähtökohta on, että mikäli ongelmatilanteessa junat voivat liikkua, ne ajetaan seuraavalle asemalle, ja matkustajat evakuoidaan siellä. Tämä edellyttää sitä, että normaaliliikenteessä juna ei lähde asemalta seuraavalle asemalle johtavaan tunneliin ennen kuin seuraavalla asemalla ollut juna on poistunut asemalta. Jotta tämä toteutuu, junien vuoroväli ei voi olla lyhyempi kuin pisin tunneliasemien välinen ajoaika._

Tuossa on semmoinen ristiriita, että mikäli ne juna*t* tosiaan ongelmatilanteessa voivat liikkua, niin asemalle ajaminen on aina mahdollista. Joten tämä toteutuu kyllä muillakin vuoroväleillä. Mikäli taas junat eivät voi liikkua evakuoidaan tietysti tunneliin, kuten olen aiemminkin todennut.

BTW: Linkität muuten sivuillasikin väärään (15.1.2008) pöytäkirjaan.

Ja lisätäkseni vielä: Kyseinen pöytäkirja (joka nimenomaan ottaa kantaa epäkohtiin) ei kyllä mainitse kertomaasi seikkaa laisinkaan. Joten eiköhän nyt ole käynyt niin, että sinulla on ihan eri näkemys asiasta, kuin niillä ammattilaisilla, joiden sanaan luotit ainakin tuolla toisessa topicissa viimeksi.

----------


## petteri

> Tämän allekirjoitan minäkin. Tosin kosmeettisista laitureista on silti ihan oikeaa hyötyä näissä esim. sähkökatkon takia aiheutuvista evakuoinnessa.



Saako sähkökatko tai pääohjausjärjestelmän häiriö kokonaan estää junien liikkumisen seuraavalle asemalle ja aiheuttaa evakointitarpeen tunneliin? Minusta ei. Vähän kallistusta rataan ja juna rullaa seuraavalle asemalle  (tai tyhjennettynä asemalta tunneliin) myös ilman sähköä. Ohjausjärjestelmä pitää automaattimetrossa joka tapauksessa kahdentaa ja akkuvarmentaa, pääohjausjärjestelmän lopettaessa toiminnan pitää juna saada varajärjestelmällä ryömimisvauhtia asemalle, vaikka varajärjestelmä ei paljon muuta osaisikaan.

----------


## TheKraken

> Saako sähkökatko tai pääohjausjärjestelmän häiriö kokonaan estää junien liikkumisen seuraavalle asemalle ja aiheuttaa evakointitarpeen tunneliin? Minusta ei. Vähän kallistusta rataan ja juna rullaa seuraavalle asemalle  (tai tyhjennettynä asemalta tunneliin) myös ilman sähköä. Ohjausjärjestelmä pitää automaattimetrossa joka tapauksessa kahdentaa ja akkuvarmentaa, pääohjausjärjestelmän lopettaessa toiminnan pitää juna saada varajärjestelmällä ryömimisvauhtia asemalle, vaikka varajärjestelmä ei paljon muuta osaisikaan.


Aikamoinen ikiliikkuja pitäisi rakentaa, jotta kallistus olisi mahdollinen aina eteenpäin. Taaksepäin kun ei voida valuttaa, kun sinne ei ole varmistettu kulkutietä ja siellä on toinen juna.

Kulunvalvontajärjestelmä varmennetaan tottakai akuilla. Näin toimii jo nykyinenkin.

Mutta on nykyvehkeilläkin varmasti lähestulkoon mahdotonta pakata junaan niin paljon akkuja, että sellainen määrä massaa saadaan hilattua seuraavalle asemalle. Akkujen iskussa pitäminen tulisi varmasti myös maksamaan maltaita eikä minusta niiden olemassaolo ole mitenkään välttämätöntä. Happi sieltä tunnelista ei lopu, joten evakuointi sähkökatkon takia ei ole edes välttämätöntä. Matkustajat voidaan pitää junissa vaikka tunteja, mutta se on sen verran kohtuutonta, että tällaisessa tilanteessa todennäköisesti tuotaisiin henkilökuntaa lähimmiltä asemilta junia tyhjentämään, eikä ihmisiä yksistään päästettäisi junista ulos.

Mikäli ohjausjärjestelmällä ja pääohjausjärjestelmällä tarkoitat junan omia järjestelmiä, niin niiden pettäessä tietenkin junan automatiikan tulee matka pysäyttää, tai sitten vanhan mallisten pakkopysäytyslaitteiden, jotka pysäyttävät junan sen kulkutien päähän, eli tässä tapauksessa joko ennen seuraavaa varattua raideosuutta tai viimeistään sitten seuraavalle asemalle.

----------


## Count

> Saako sähkökatko tai pääohjausjärjestelmän häiriö kokonaan estää junien liikkumisen seuraavalle asemalle ja aiheuttaa evakointitarpeen tunneliin? Minusta ei. Vähän kallistusta rataan ja juna rullaa seuraavalle asemalle  (tai tyhjennettynä asemalta tunneliin) myös ilman sähköä.


Nykyisessä ratasuunnittelussa kai nimenomaan pyritään siihen, että asemalle tultaisiin "ylämäkeen" asemalle hidastamista helpottamaan, ja vastaavasti sitten lähdetään "alamäkeen" alkukiihdytyksen helpottamiseksi. Lisäksi en usko, että sellainen ratageometria jossa "irtipäässyt" juna voisi rullata omine lupineen asemalle olisi muutenkaan sallittu?

----------


## TheKraken

> Nykyisessä ratasuunnittelussa kai nimenomaan pyritään siihen, että asemalle tultaisiin "ylämäkeen" asemalle hidastamista helpottamaan, ja vastaavasti sitten lähdetään "alamäkeen" alkukiihdytyksen helpottamiseksi. Lisäksi en usko, että sellainen ratageometria jossa "irtipäässyt" juna voisi rullata omine lupineen asemalle olisi muutenkaan sallittu?


Kyllähän tuollaisia kohtia radalta nykyäänkin löytyy ja varmasti sellaisia tulee uusillekin. Se rullaaminen estetään sitten muilla ratkaisuilla (pakkopysäytyslaitteet tms). Nämä ratkaisut tietenkin moninkertaisesti varmennettuina.

Voidaanhan juniin rakentaa myös "kuolleen tietokoneen kytkin", joka toimii varmennetulla virralla ja huomaa välittömästi jos junan omat järjestelmät pettävät.

Eli estetään mieluummin junan "irtipääsy", kuin pohditaan miten irtipääsyn seuraukset voidaan estää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ketkä ovat nämä "jotka haluavat kuljettajattoman automaattimetron"? Siis mikä taho on kyseessä?


Kuljettajattoman metrohankkeen valmistelusta vastasi HKL:n entinen suunnittelujohtaja Seppo Vepsäläinen.




> Minun ymmärryksen mukaan kun kuljettamattoman ajon sekä uuden kulunvalvonnan koko lähtöajatus on ollut tihentää vuoroväliä.


Se meni kyllä niin päin, että vuorovälin tihentämistä tarvitaan keinoksi perustella kuljettajattomuuteen investoimista. Väittämä on, että se lisää matkustajamäärää. Teorian mukaan EMME-ohjelma näin laskeekin, mutta minä ja monet muutkaan liikenteen asiantuntijat eivät sellaiseen usko. Mistään ei taida olla kokemusperäistä näyttöä siitä, että vuorovälin lyhentäminen silloin, kun se on jo muutama minuutti, vaikuttaisi mitään. Se, että EMME tällaista ennustaa johtuu vain siitä, ettei sitä ole edes tehty parin minuutin vuorovälien muutamien sekuntien muutosten tutkimiseen. Yleensä kun sellaisia ei tarvitse laskea, niin ei ohjelmassakaan ole otettu huomioon, mitä se laskee silloin, kun lähtöarvot ovat epärealistisia.

Kulunvalvonnan uusiminen ylipäätään johtuu siitä, että Siemensin ym. korruptioiden tuloksena metroon hankittiin valmiiksi vanhentunut kulunvalvonta, johon ei enää saa edes varaosia. Ei saanut enää 1990-luvullakaan, vaikka metro otettiin käyttöön 1982.

Eli vanha kulunvalvonta on uusittava ennen kuin sitä ei enää pystytä pitämään toimintakunnossa. Metroa ei voi jatkaa kuin hankkimalla uusi kulunvalvonta, mutta sen ei tarvitse olla kuljettajatonta ajoa varten. Noin 2 vuotta sitten sanottiin, että kuljettajaton ajo maksaa 20 M sen päälle, että hankitaan ns. jatkuva kulunvalvonta hintaan 50 M. Suojastusväleihin perustuva kulunvalvonta maksoi silloin 15 M, mutta nykymitassa se kyllä olisi taas vanhan tekniikan hankintaa.




> Eikös tuo ensisijaisen evakuointipaikan määrite nyt täyty edelleen?


Eihän se täyty, kun kerran kaikki junat eivät voi päästä ensisijaiselle evakuointipaikalle.




> Oletko nyt ihan sataprosenttisen varma, että jossain asiakirjassa tuo mainitsemasi kulkutien varmistuminen on otettu puheeksi?


En. En ole vaatinut nähtäväksi kaikkia asiaa koskevia asiakirjoja, sillä minulle riittää se, mitä tästä asiasta on sanottu. Minun ei ole syytä epäillä, että olisi valehdeltu, kun asia on myös selkeä ja ymmärrettävä.




> En siis ymmärrä miten tässä nyt toimitaan "pelastusturvallisuuden vastaisesti" (mikäli tällä siis viitataan pelastuslaitoksen esittämiin ajatuksiin, eikä sinun omiin tulkintoihisi).


Jos ja kun pelastussuunnitelma on, että JOKAINEN juna on ajettavissa evakuoitavaksi asemalle, jos junat vain liikkuvat, niin on pelastussuunnitelman vastaista järjestää niin, ettei jokaista junaa voi ajaa asemalle.

Ja tämähän ei tarkoita sitä, että tapahtuu vahinko, jossa kaikki junat on evakuoitava yhtä aikaa. Vaan sitä, että pelastussuunnitelman on toteuduttava, tapahtui vahinko sitten missä hyvänsä. Siksi missään ei saa olla tilannetta, ettei siellä olevaa junaa saada asemalle.




> Kirjoitat sivuillasi:
> 
> _Metron turvallisuusjärjestelyiden lähtökohta on, että mikäli ongelmatilanteessa junat voivat liikkua, ne ajetaan seuraavalle asemalle, ja matkustajat evakuoidaan siellä. Tämä edellyttää sitä, että normaaliliikenteessä juna ei lähde asemalta seuraavalle asemalle johtavaan tunneliin ennen kuin seuraavalla asemalla ollut juna on poistunut asemalta. Jotta tämä toteutuu, junien vuoroväli ei voi olla lyhyempi kuin pisin tunneliasemien välinen ajoaika._
> 
> Tuossa on semmoinen ristiriita, että mikäli ne juna*t* tosiaan ongelmatilanteessa voivat liikkua, niin asemalle ajaminen on aina mahdollista. Joten tämä toteutuu kyllä muillakin vuoroväleillä.


Ei ole ristiriitaa, eikä toteudu. Juna voi päästä seuraavalle asemalle vain silloin, kun sen edessä on tyhjä rata ja tyhjä laituri. Jos tunnelissa on 2 junaa peräkkäin - siis vuoroväli on lyhyempi kuin tunneliosuuden ajoaika - vain ensimmäinen voi ajaa asemalle evakuoitavaksi ja toinen jää tunneliin. Eikä tämä täytä evakuointisuunnitelmaa, jossa JOKAISEN junan piti päästä seuraavalle asemalle.




> BTW: Linkität muuten sivuillasikin väärään (15.1.2008) pöytäkirjaan.


No anteeksi, täytyy korjata.




> Ja lisätäkseni vielä: Kyseinen pöytäkirja (joka nimenomaan ottaa kantaa epäkohtiin) ei kyllä mainitse kertomaasi seikkaa laisinkaan. Joten eiköhän nyt ole käynyt niin, että sinulla on ihan eri näkemys asiasta, kuin niillä ammattilaisilla, joiden sanaan luotit ainakin tuolla toisessa topicissa viimeksi.


Pöytäkirjassa mainitaan, että liikennöintiin ei oteta kantaa, kun liikennöntiä ei ole esitetty. Niillä henkilöillä, joiden näkemyksen tiedän, on asiasta selvä käsitys jonka olen ymmärtänyt ja omaksunut siksi omaksi kannakseni myös.

Ratalinjasta muuten: Metroissa pyritään yleisesti siihen, että asemien väli on kuoppa. Sillä konstilla säästetään energiaa. Koko Matinkylän metron linja on tehty näin, koska maan alla se on yleensä aina mahdollista. Siis lähdetään alamäkeen ja tullaan asemalle ylämäkeen. Jarruton juna päätyy kuopan pohjalle. Jos asemavälillä on 2 jarrutonta junaa, ne törmäävät toisiinsa kuopan pohjalla. Tästäkin syystä on parempi, ettei tunnelissa ole kahta junaa ja se edeltävä on tulevan aseman muodostaman kukkulan toisella puolella.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Jos tunnelissa on 2 junaa peräkkäin - siis vuoroväli on lyhyempi kuin tunneliosuuden ajoaika - vain ensimmäinen voi ajaa asemalle evakuoitavaksi ja toinen jää tunneliin. Eikä tämä täytä evakuointisuunnitelmaa, jossa JOKAISEN junan piti päästä seuraavalle asemalle.


Olkoonkin ehkä jankkausta, mutta mikä on sellainen tilanne, jossa JOKAINEN juna täytyy välittömästi saada evakuoitua? Ja miksei tällaisessa tilanteessa käy toissijainen evakuointipaikka, eli asemien välinen tunneliosuus? Länsimetrossahan tätä toissijaista vaihtoehtoa vielä jopa parannettaan nykyiseen verrattuna.

Toivoisin myös näkeväni sen pelastussuunnitelman, jossa JOKAISEN junan täytyy aina, ehdottomasti ja välittömästi päästä asemalle evakuoitavaksi. Se ei välttämättä ole nykyäänkään mahdollista, jos vaikka juna jämähtää linjalle. Ei silloin auta se, että edessä oleva asema olisi tyhjä.

Nykymetrossakin muuten on aina välillä tilanteita, joissa edellisellä asemalla seisoo juna, ja toinen on jo tunnelissa lähestymässä tätä samaa asemaa. Olen useamman kerran todistanut tällaista tilannetta esimerkiksi Ruoholahteen saapuvassa junassa ruuhka-aikaan.




> Jos asemavälillä on 2 jarrutonta junaa, ne törmäävät toisiinsa kuopan pohjalla. Tästäkin syystä on parempi, ettei tunnelissa ole kahta junaa ja se edeltävä on tulevan aseman muodostaman kukkulan toisella puolella.


No huhhuh, nyt sitten jo kaksi jarrutonta metrojunaa valuu kuopan pohjalle ja törmää... Jos maailma on tällainen, kysynpä vaan, mitä kaikkea voisi TramWestillä ratikoiden ja muiden tienkäyttäjien kanssa tapahtua...

----------


## TheKraken

Minä edelleen tahdon nähtäväkseni sen paperin, jossa sanotaan että jokaista junaa kohden täytyy olla ensisijainen evakuointipaikka. En ole mistään sellaista käsitystä saanut. Minusta on aivan loogista, riittävää sekä järkevää, että jokaista junaa kohden riittää ylipäätään evakuointipaikka.

Tiedät itsekin, että on kohtuutonta moista järjestelyä toteuttaa, koska riski koko verkoston (tai suuremman junamäärän kuin asemia) evakuointiin on olematon. Mutta sinun mielestähän turvallisuussuunnitelmat eivät saa perustua todennäköisyyksiin. Vai miten se menikään.

Jos asemat on mitoitettu 2000 hengelle ja evakuointiväylät myös, niin eikö ole vähintäänkin järkevää, että täydellisessä koko metron evakuointisuunnitelmassa käytetään myös näitä pystykuiluja, jotta jokaista evakuointiväylää kuormitetaan tasaisesti? Jos nyt vaikka oletettaisiin, että joka asemalla olisi niin paljon ihmisiä kuin mahtuu ja junat olisivat täysiä.

Ja olen Vepsäläisen Seposta tietoinen. En kylläkään tiennyt, että hänen visionsa oli vuoroväli määritellä asemavälin perusteella.

Muu kertomasi on kyllä tuttua. Jarruttomiin vaunuihin ja muihin naurettaviin väitteisiin en ota edes kantaa.

Loppuun lisättäköön, että minä en siis ole mikään ihan periaatteesta tällaisista asioista jankkaaja, vaan jos joku minulle hyvin perustelee päinvastaisen katsantonsa niin osaan kyllä myöntää olevani väärässä ja osaan jopa muuttaa mieltäni. Mutta nyt vaan ei löydy ainuttakaan perustelua, joka saisi minut ymmärtämään miksi jokaista junaa kohden pitäisi olla ensisijainen evakuointipiste, koska en voi ymmärtää tilannetta, jossa tämä olisi välttämätöntä. Väitän, että edes pelastusihmisillä ei ole olemassa sellaista skenaariota, jossa koko metrojärjestelmä pitäisi tyhjentää pelkästään ensisijaisia evakuointireittejä käyttäen.

Itsekin tuon kyseisen pöytäkirjan (ja varmasti muutakin aiheeseen liittyvää) lukeneena varmasti tiedät, että heidän pahimmat uhkakuvansa ovat jotain aivan muuta kuin koko metron evakuointi. Varaudutaan pahimpaan. Sitähän sinä olet jankuttanut. Valitettavasti vain ilmeisesti sinun pahin (koko metron evakuointi) ei kohtaa nyt taas niiden ammattilaisten (räjähtäen syttyvä tulipalo) kanssa. Tässä nyt mistään muusta kyse kuin siitä, että olet tarttunut yhteen pieneen yksityiskohtaan jossain vanhassa asiakirjassa ja väität että koko turvallisuuden tulisi rakentua sille lähtökohdalle, vaikkei kukaan ole moista väittänyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olkoonkin ehkä jankkausta, mutta mikä on sellainen tilanne, jossa JOKAINEN juna täytyy välittömästi saada evakuoitua? Ja miksei tällaisessa tilanteessa käy toissijainen evakuointipaikka, eli asemien välinen tunneliosuus?


Miten tämä voi olla näin vaikeaa? Mutta ehkä juuri tämän vuoksi vahinkoja tapahtuu, kun ihmisillä ei ole ymmärrystä eikä ehkä haluakaan ymmärtää, vaikka selittäisi miten päin.

Ei ole kysymys siitä, että jokainen juna pitäisi evakuoida samanaikaisesti. Vaan kysymys on siitä, että vahinko voi tapahtua missä paikassa hyvänsä. Ja siksi jokaisen junan on oltava evakuoitavissa eli evakuoinnin on oltava mahdollista missä kohdassa verkkoa hyvänsä.

Jos vuoroväli on lyhyempi kuin tunnelin ajoaika yhdessäkin kohdassa, vahinko ei saa tapahtua siellä, mutta muualla se saa tapahtua. Ei näin voi ajatella.

Täytyy myös ymmärtää, miten metro toimii. Jos junien liike pysähtyy yhdessä paikassa, se pysähtyy koko järjestelmässä. Metro ei ole kuten rautatie, jossa junia kulkee kilometrien välein ja asemilla on sivuraiteita niin, että pitkätkin linjaosuudet voivat olla kokonaan tyhjiä. Kun yksi juna pysähtyy, sen takana oleva joutuu pysähtymään, samoin sen takana oleva jne. Linjan päässä ei voi tulla junaa vaihtamaan suuntaa, ja vastakkaisenkin suunnan junat pysähtyvät. Koko touhu seisoo, koska missään ei ole tilaa mihin junat voisivat kerääntyä.

Kirjoitin jo aikaisemmin, että metro on kuin ketju. Kun yksi kohta vikaantu tai pysähtyy, koko ketju pysähtyy. Metrojunien ketjussa on joustovaraa ainoastaan silloin, kun vuoroväli on niin pitkä, että peräkkäisten junien välille mahtuu enemmän kuin yksi asema. Mutta eikös tälläkin hetkellä metrossa kierrä suunnilleen yhtä monta junaa kuin on asemia? Joustovarana ovat vain kääntöraiteet.




> Toivoisin myös näkeväni sen pelastussuunnitelman, jossa JOKAISEN junan täytyy aina, ehdottomasti ja välittömästi päästä asemalle evakuoitavaksi.


Toivon, että edellä kirjoittamani auttaisi nyt ymmärtämään tätäkin. Jos junia on enemmän kuin asemia, kaikkia junia ei voi pysäyttää asemille, jos missä hyvänsä tulee evakuointitarve. Ja on lapsellista selittää, että eihän se vahinko kuitenkaa välttämättä tapahdu juuri siinä paikassa, mistä junaa ei saada asemalle.




> Nykymetrossakin muuten on aina välillä tilanteita, joissa edellisellä asemalla seisoo juna, ja toinen on jo tunnelissa lähestymässä tätä samaa asemaa.


Niin on, mutta se ei ole liikenteen vakiotilanne, koska 4 minuutin vuorovälillä niin ei pitäisi tapahtua. Se, että näin tapahtuu, johtuu siitä, ettei nykysysteemi pidä vuoroväliään. Pelastustoimen mukaan näin ei pitäisi toimia, eli tunneliin ei pitäisi lähteä, jos linja ei ole vapaa seuraavalle asemalle saakka. En tiedä, onko kuljettajilla tästä mitään ohjeistusta vai toimivatko he näissä tilanteissa vastoin ohjeita. Itse olen kyllä useankin kerran ollut junassa, joka odottaa aivan oikein asemalla linjan vapautumista. Mutta olen ollut myös tunnelissa seisovassa junassa.




> No huhhuh, nyt sitten jo kaksi jarrutonta metrojunaa valuu kuopan pohjalle ja törmää... Jos maailma on tällainen, kysynpä vaan, mitä kaikkea voisi TramWestillä ratikoiden ja muiden tienkäyttäjien kanssa tapahtua...


Jaa, ettei tällaistakaan voi tapahtua. Ei varmaan voinut tapahtua Göteborgin ratikkaonnettomuuttakaan, jossa jarruton vaunu valui mäkeä alas.

Muista tienkäyttäjistä kertovat uutiset - tosin eivät laheskään kaikkea. Onnettomuudet kun ovat niin jokapäiväisiä, etteivät ne enää kiinnosta. Tieliikenteessähän lähtökohtana on tässäkin keskustelussa esitetty todennäköisyysperiaate: Ei ole tarkoituskaan, että kaikki varmasti selviävät hengissä, vaan hyväksytään se, että Suomessakin noin 400 ihmistä kuolee joka vuosi liikenteessä. Se tiedetään, ja tiedetään keinoja kuolemien estämiseksi, mutta tietoisesti hyväksytään, ettei keinoja käytetä ja annetaan ihmisten kuolla.

Joukkoliikenteessä turvallisuusfilosofiassa on edes periaatteena pyrkimys siihen, ettei kukaan kuole. Koska kaikkia ongelmia ei kuitenkaan osata ennakoida, onnettomuuksia tapahtuu silti. Mutta pyrkimys on sentään oikea, eikä minun mielestäni siitä pidä livetä siksi, että toteutetaan turhaa teknologiaunelmaa automaattisesta kuljettajattomasta metrosta. Etenkin, kun matkustajille ei asiasta ole mitään hyötyä vaan luultavammin haittaa ja se leikkiminen maksaakin enemmän kuin vastuullinen metroliikenteen hoito.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä edelleen tahdon nähtäväkseni sen paperin, jossa sanotaan että jokaista junaa kohden täytyy olla ensisijainen evakuointipaikka.


Helsingissä Helsingin ja Espoossa Länsi-Uudenmaan pelastuslaitos hoitaa näitä asioita. Voinet kääntyä näiden viranomaisten puoleen.




> Tiedät itsekin, että on kohtuutonta moista järjestelyä toteuttaa, koska riski koko verkoston (tai suuremman junamäärän kuin asemia) evakuointiin on olematon.


Edellisessä viestissäni selvitin jo, ettei ole kyse jokaisen junan evakuoinnista samanaikaisesti, vaan siitä, että jokainen juna sijainnistaan riippumatta on oltava evakuoitavissa.




> Ja olen Vepsäläisen Seposta tietoinen. En kylläkään tiennyt, että hänen visionsa oli vuoroväli määritellä asemavälin perusteella.


Jos hän olisikin ymmärtänyt sen asian, niin olisi ollut hyvä. Hän halusi laittaa junat kulkemaan mahdollisimman lyhyinä ja siten mahdollisimman lyhyillä vuorovälieillä ajattelematta lainkaan turvallisuusnäkökohtia. Hän ajatteli vain sitä, että junien lyhentäminen lisää kuljettajatarvetta, ja keksimällä ensin tarve nykyistä usemmalle kuljettajalle voi sitä tarvetta käyttää perustelemassa kalliin hankinnan kannattavuutta. Lyhyttä vuoroväliä hän taas perusteli sillä, että se muka lisää metron käyttöä. Tämän kaiken voi lukea automaattimetron raporteista.




> Jarruttomiin vaunuihin ja muihin naurettaviin väitteisiin en ota edes kantaa.


Kaikella ystävyydellä, mutta jos olet juuri kouluttautunut metronkuljettajaksi, toivoisin sinun ottavan vakavasti sen vastuun, joka sinulla on kuljettamistasi ihmisistä. Jos kuvittelet, ettei metrojuna missään tapauksessa voi olla jarruton, et ole tehtäviesi tasalla. Viittaan nyt vaikka siihen edellisen viestini Göteborgin tapaukseen. Vaikka tekniikka varmisti jarrut moneen kertaan, viimeinen tikki oli se, että ihminen luuli tekniikan pettäneen ja meni ohittamaan sen varmistuksen. Tekniikka voi pettää ja ihminen voi pettää. Terveellä järjellä ei pidä uskoa kumpaankaan.




> Loppuun lisättäköön, että minä en siis ole mikään ihan periaatteesta tällaisista asioista jankkaaja, vaan jos joku minulle hyvin perustelee päinvastaisen katsantonsa niin osaan kyllä myöntää olevani väärässä ja osaan jopa muuttaa mieltäni.


Tuo on oikein hyvä periaate, jota olen ikäni soveltanut itsekin. Tämän puheena olevan asian kohdalla en suinkaan itse ole oivaltanut tätä vuorovälin turvallisuusongelmaa, vaan olen arvostellut metron kuljettajattomuushanketta ja sen perustelemista tarpeettoman lyhyillä vuoroväleillä muista syistä. Mutta jos olisin ollut suunnittelujohtajan vastuussa, olisin kyllä uskonut pelastusalan asiantuntijaa, joka olisi huomauttanut, että olisin ollut ehdotamassa pelastussuunnitelman vastaista ratkaisua. Kun kerran itse olisin ollut kyllin tyhmä ymmärtämättä asiaa itse.

Tämä asia tuli minulle esille sen jälkeen, kun Länsimetro Oy julkisuudessa alkoi vähätellä uudelle metrolle asetettuja turvallisuusvaatimuksia, kun piti keksiä, miten voisi liian suuresta hinnasta tinkiä. Siinä vaan raha meni turvallisuuden edelle. Ja tyhmyys, koska rahasta olisi voinut tinkiä tinkimättä turvallisuudesta.




> ...että heidän pahimmat uhkakuvansa ovat jotain aivan muuta kuin koko metron evakuointi.


Tuon uhkakuvanhan olet keksinyt itse, kun et ole ymmärtänyt mistä tässä on kysymys. Siis ei kaikkien junien evakuoinnista samanaikaisesti, vaan että mikä hyvänsä yksittäinen juna on evakuoitavissa asemalle, ei tunneliin.




> Tässä nyt mistään muusta kyse kuin siitä, että olet tarttunut yhteen pieneen yksityiskohtaan jossain vanhassa asiakirjassa ja väität että koko turvallisuuden tulisi rakentua sille lähtökohdalle, vaikkei kukaan ole moista väittänyt.


Kerran vielä: En ole keksinyt tätä asiaa itse, vaan pelastusviranomaiset ovat kertoneet minulle, mikä on ollut Matinkylän metron evakuointisuunnitelma. Moneenko kertaan tämä on toistettava?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Joukkoliikenteessä turvallisuusfilosofiassa on edes periaatteena pyrkimys siihen, ettei kukaan kuole. Koska kaikkia ongelmia ei kuitenkaan osata ennakoida, onnettomuuksia tapahtuu silti. Mutta pyrkimys on sentään oikea, eikä minun mielestäni siitä pidä livetä siksi, että toteutetaan turhaa teknologiaunelmaa automaattisesta kuljettajattomasta metrosta. Etenkin, kun matkustajille ei asiasta ole mitään hyötyä vaan luultavammin haittaa ja se leikkiminen maksaakin enemmän kuin vastuullinen metroliikenteen hoito.



Sinun turvallisuusvaatimuksesi metrolle ovat aika ehdottomat. Oletko yhtä ehdoton ratikankin kanssa?

Silloin ratikan pitää täyttää seuraavat ehdot:
1) Kukaan matkustaja ei jää ratikan alle. Tai ainakaan kuole tai loukkaannu. (Vrt. laituriovet)
2) Yksikään ratikka ei voi kolaroida, niin että matkustajia tai ulkopuolisia loukkaantuu.

Muista, että turvallisuus pitää rakentaa niin ettei voi tulla uhreja ja kaikki pienetkin riskit pitää poistaa. Hinnalla ei saa olla merkitystä, turvallisuus on tärkeintä. Eikä mitään kompromissejä voi tehdä. Eihän metrossakaan niitä voi tehdä.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinun turvallisuusvaatimuksesi metrolle...


Olen kertonut pelastusviranomaisten tekemistä turvallisuussuunitelmista Matinkylän metrolle.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olen kertonut pelastusviranomaisten tekemistä turvallisuussuunitelmista Matinkylän metrolle.



Eivät nuo kirjoituksesi kertomiselta vaikuta. Suomen kielessä kertominen termiin ei sisälly sen laatuista ehdottomuutta ja fanatismia, jota jotkut kirjoituksesi edustavat. Matkasaarnaaminen on tässä tapauksessa kuvaamampi termi. Ja vielä niin, että olet valinnut itsellesi sopivan turvallisuusratkaisuehdotuksen saarnan raaka-aineeksi.

Tapanasi on muuten olla ottamatta paljonkaan kantaa ratikoiden turvallisuuteen, kuitata ratikoiden turvallisuusasiat yliolkaisesti ja esittää hyvin kireitä turvallisuusvaatimuksia metrolle. Tapa se on tuokin. 

Minusta ei vaan osoita hyvää arvostelukykyä vaatia vastustamassaan joukkoliikennemuodossa maksimaalista turvallisuutta hinnalla millä hyvänsä ja samaan aikaan tarjota vaihtoehdoksi ratkaisua, jossa turvallisuutta ei ole maksimoitu, kun turvallisuutta lisäävät ratkaisut ovat niin kalliita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eivät nuo kirjoituksesi kertomiselta vaikuta.


Eivät, ratakiskosta vääntämiseltä pikemminkin.




> Tapanasi on muuten olla ottamatta paljonkaan kantaa ratikoiden turvallisuuteen, kuitata ratikoiden turvallisuusasiat yliolkaisesti...


Pyysin taannoin sinua perustelemaan väitteitäsi raitioliikenteen vaarallisuudesta joillain tilastoilla. Ei ole näkynyt vielä.

Tässä puheena olevassa asiassa on muuten aivan sama, onko sen vehkeen nimi siellä tunnelissa metro, juna vai ratikka. Kaikkia koskevat samat määräykset ja vaatimukset, koska ratkaiseva asia on tunneli.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Pyysin taannoin sinua perustelemaan väitteitäsi raitioliikenteen vaarallisuudesta joillain tilastoilla.


Raitiovaunuonnettomuuksista Helsingissä löytyy tilastotietoa. En ota kantaa siihen, voiko ratikoita sanoa vaaralliseksi sen perusteella, että joka vuosi ne ovat olleet osallisena 14 - 48 henkilövahinko-onnettomuudessa. Ainakaan tuon tilaston valossa ne eivät ole sen turvallisempia kuin esim. bussit.

----------


## petteri

> Tässä puheena olevassa asiassa on muuten aivan sama, onko sen vehkeen nimi siellä tunnelissa metro, juna vai ratikka. Kaikkia koskevat samat määräykset ja vaatimukset, koska ratkaiseva asia on tunneli.



Miksi järjestelmän kokonaisturvallisuudelle vaikka yksikössä kuolleita tai loukkaantuneita per miljoonaa henkilökilometriä per vuosi pitäisi olla eri säännöt tunnelissa? 

Jo nyt tieliikenteessä on hyvin eri säännöt. Eikö riitä, että metro, juna, ratikka tai bussi on muutaman kertaluokan turvallisempi kuin kilpailija eli henkilöauto?

----------


## juhanahi

> Ei ole kysymys siitä, että jokainen juna pitäisi evakuoida samanaikaisesti. Vaan kysymys on siitä, että vahinko voi tapahtua missä paikassa hyvänsä. Ja siksi jokaisen junan on oltava evakuoitavissa eli evakuoinnin on oltava mahdollista missä kohdassa verkkoa hyvänsä.


Juuri näin. Siksi tämän toteutumista halutaan vielä entisestään parantaa evakuointilaiturilla.




> Kun yksi juna pysähtyy, sen takana oleva joutuu pysähtymään, samoin sen takana oleva jne.


Kyllä. Oletetaan, että tilanne on tämän kaavakuvan kaltainen:

asema...........tunneli...........asema
<AA-----------<BB-----------<CC

Oletetaan edelleen, että juna <BB ajelee hieman hitaammin odottaessa edessään olevan aseman vapautumista, ehkä jopa pysähtyy, jos <AA:lla kestää siellä jostain syystä normaalia kauemmin. Taaksekin on jo ehtinyt tulla <CC.

Jos nyt <BB täytyy evakuoida esimerkiksi siellä syttyneen tulipalon takia, pyritään
1) saamaan <AA jatkamaan matkaansa pois alta ja <BB asemalle tyhjennettäväksi = ensisijainen toimintapa
2) jos vaihtoehto 1 ei toteudu, käytetään toissijaista vaihtoehtoa, eli tunnelissa evakuointia.




> En tiedä, onko kuljettajilla tästä mitään ohjeistusta vai toimivatko he näissä tilanteissa vastoin ohjeita. Itse olen kyllä useankin kerran ollut junassa, joka odottaa aivan oikein asemalla linjan vapautumista. Mutta olen ollut myös tunnelissa seisovassa junassa.


Jos ei ole tiedossa, että odottelu olisi syystä tai toisesta "normaalia" pitkäkestoisempi, ei valvomo puutu tilanteeseen, vaan juna joutuu hetken odottelemaan punaisella tolpalla asemien välillä. Otetaan esimerkiksi Kamppi-Ruoholahti, jossa idästä saapuva liikenne hitusen on alkanut tökkimään jonkun junan vietettyä syystä tai toisesta normaalia pidempään kääntöraiteella:

Kamppiin saapuneelle junalle on laiturin päässä olevassa opastimessa vihreä valo. Tunnelissa näkyy kyllä esiopastin, mutta se on tässä vaiheessa aina keltaisella. Kulkutiehaku käynnistyy vasta, kun juna on varannut aseman lähtöopastimen jälkeisen raidevirtapiirin. Kuljettaja ei siis voi tietää, onko Ruoholahdessa ruuhkaa vai ei. Se selviää vasta sitten, kun esiopastin (ja tietysti se KP-RL välillä oleva pääopastinkin) ei muutukaan vihreäksi kun juna niitä lähestyy.

Liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta Kampissa odottelu ei tule kyseeseen, koska tökkiminen alkaisi sitten siirtyä idemmäksi. Tietysti, jos Ruoholahdessa on vaikka vikaantunut juna, tai jokin muu syy, jonka selvittely kestää pidempään, pyritään junia seisottamaan asemalla (ja tässä nimenomaisessa Kampin tapauksessa mentäisiinkin ehkä kääntymään KP:n kääntöraiteelle.)

Ja nyt päästään sitten taas tähän automaattiin ja tiheämmässä oleviin juniin. Jos tilanne onkin se, että sattuu liikennekatko, ja liikenne alkaa vähitellen pysähtyä kuvaamallasi tavalla, väitän, että automaatti on tässä tilanteessa huomattavasti joustavampi. Sen avulla esimerkiksi junien käännyttäminen toiseen suuntaan keskellä linjaa olevilla puolenvaihtopaikoilla on paljon nykyistä paremmin toteutettavissa. Nyt kuljettajan täytyy kävellä toiseen päähän junaa ja opastimien vähyys rajoittaa "luovaa" liikenteenhoitoa huomattavasti. Automaatin kanssa kaikkia junia voitaisiinkin sitten hallita helposti ja nopeasti valvomosta ja vaikka luoda väliaikaisia pääteasemia. Jotakin hyvää automaatissakin, eikö?

Tulipa muuten eräs toinenkin Helsingin kaavaillun automaattimetron plussa evakuontitilanteessa mieleen:
lyhyemmät junat = vähemmän matkustajia = vähemmän evakuoitavia = evakuointi on sujuvampaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Metron automatisoinnin uudesta kustannusarviosta löytyy tietoa joukkoliikennelautakunnalle menevästä esityksestä.

----------


## late-

> Jos nyt <BB täytyy evakuoida esimerkiksi siellä syttyneen tulipalon takia, pyritään
> 1) saamaan <AA jatkamaan matkaansa pois alta ja <BB asemalle tyhjennettäväksi = ensisijainen toimintapa


Tässä kai on perimmäinen kysymys. Tuo on virallisesti ensisijainen toimintatapa, mutta onko se enää ensisijainen, jos edessä saa olla juna AA? Jos sekä AA että BB ovat hetkeä aiemmin tunnelissa ja evakuointitarve syntyy tässä vaiheessa (esim. palo tunnelissa BB:n takana), voidaanko AA ajattaa aseman ohi pysähtymättä, jotta BB saadaan tunnelista ulos heti? Tämähän olisi ensisijaista ja ainoa turvallinen tapa, jos tunnelissa palaa. Palo-osasto pitäisi tyhjentää nopeasti.

Välimalli turvallisuudessa voisi olla se, että BB ei saa mennä AA:n perässä tunneliin ennen kuin AA:lle on tiedossa kulkutietä aseman ohi. Jos palo sitten syttyy, AA voidaan ajaa joko yhden aseman ohi seuraavalle tai pysäyttää heti aseman jälkeen ja evakuoida matkustajat taakse jääneelle asemalle. Molemmilla tavoilla BB saadaan ulos vaarallisesta putkesta.

Todennäköisyyslaskentaa tarvitaan, kun arvioidaan yhdistelmäskenaarioita. Eli vaikkapa sitä, että palon alettua AA hajoaa ja BB ei pääse sen takia pois tunnelista. Näiden todennäköisyydet ovat arvatenkin hyvin pieniä, joten voidaan todeta, että näissä tilanteissa toissaijainen evakuointi ajamalla BB mahdollisimman lähelle asemaa on hyväksyttävää. Jatkuvalla kulunvalvonnallahan voidaan teoriassa ajaa hyvin lähelle edessä olevaa junaa, kunhan nopeus samalla laskee.




> Tulipa muuten eräs toinenkin Helsingin kaavaillun automaattimetron plussa evakuontitilanteessa mieleen:
> lyhyemmät junat = vähemmän matkustajia = vähemmän evakuoitavia = evakuointi on sujuvampaa.


Ei  :Smile:  Matkustajien määrä järjestelmässä ei muutu junien koon mukaan. Matkustajia on aina yhtä paljon järjestelmässä sisällä ja siten matkustajia on myös yhtä paljon per metri metrotunnelia. Matkustajat vain jakautuvat useampaan junaan. Sen sijaan lyhyempien junien tapauksessa ensisijaiseen evakuointiin käytettävää asemalaituria on tarjolla vähemmän suhteessa matkustajamäärään.

Etu toteutuu yksittäisen junan evakuoinnin osalta, mutta ei järjestelmän tai asemanvälin evakuoinnin osalta. Metron vakavimmat vaaratilanteet eivät yleensä rajoitu yhteen junaan. Vaikka palo olisi junassa eikä tunnelissa, savu on tunnelissa. Vähemmän kiireelliset evakuoinnit hajonneesta junasta toki sujuvat hiukan helpommin, jos muut junat saadaan ajettua asemille. Sähkökatkon sattuessa tilanne on luultavasti +/-0.

Näillä tarkasteluilla en ota kantaa asianmukaiseen turvallisuustasoon. Kansainväliseen kokemukseen nojaten väittäisin, että tunnelissa voi oikein suunniteltuna olla useampi juna. Muussa tapauksessa turvallisuusvaatimuksissa pätevät Suomen erityisolosuhteet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi järjestelmän kokonaisturvallisuudelle vaikka yksikössä kuolleita tai loukkaantuneita per miljoonaa henkilökilometriä per vuosi pitäisi olla eri säännöt tunnelissa?


Koska tunnelissa on eri olosuhteet kuin kadulla tai maanpäällä yleensä. Tunnelissa ja maantasoisessa liikenteessä on myös eri riskit. Tunnelissa suurin turvallisuusriski on tulipalo ja vaarallisin tekijä ei ole itse palaminen vaan savunmuodostus. Maantasossa riittää, että ihminen pääsee muutaman metrin päähän palosta. Suljetussa tilassa kuten tunnelissa ei riitä, vaan on päästävä tilasta pois.




> Jo nyt tieliikenteessä on hyvin eri säännöt. Eikö riitä, että metro, juna, ratikka tai bussi on muutaman kertaluokan turvallisempi kuin kilpailija eli henkilöauto?


Ei. Koska erilaiset riskit vaikuttavat ja toteutuvat eri tavoin. Esimerkiksi henkilöautoa kohtaava onnettomuus aiheuttaa vaaran enintään 5 henkilölle. Sama onnettomuus metrojunalle aiheuttaa vaaran useille sadoille henkilöille.

Lisäksi suhtaudutaan eri tavoin siihen, asettuuko ihminen vaaralle alttiiksi vapaaehtoisesti ja siten, että riskit riippuvat hänestä itsestään. Autoilija kuljettajana on suureksi osaksi oman toimintansa riskien alaisuudessa. Joukkoiikenteen käyttäjä ei voi vaikuttaa itse omaan turvallisuuteensa.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Et nyt ota yhtään huomioon matkustajamääriä. Jos vuoroväli olisi pisimmän asemavälin pituinen (pitää muistaa myös ulkoasemien väli huom.) junia kulkisi tuubissa hyvin hyvin harvakseltaan. Tällöin pitäisi tehdä vähintään 3 vaunuparin yksiköitä ja tämä taas nostaisi asemienrakennuskustannuksia. Joten en usko, että hintalappu tästä ratkaisusta nousi, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Junissa myös olisi huomattavasti enemmän matkustajia, joka sekin osaltaan vähentää turvallisuutta ja heikentää sen lisäksi matkustusmukavuutta.


Eipä taida lähestulkoon maailman pienimmän metrokaupungin maailman suurimmilla metrovaunuilla varustetun järjestelmän matkustajakapasiteetti tulla ikinä täyteen vaikka mahdollisen länsimetron liikennöinti hoidettaisiin nykyisenlaisesti 4/8 minuutin vuoroväleillä. Eikös lännen suunnan matkustajaennusteissa ongelmana ole ollut se, että nykyisen metron liikennöintitahti olisi jopa liian tiheä matkustajapotentiaalin nähden. Eikä itämetron "ruuhkaisuuttakaan" voi nykytilanteesta vakavalla naamalla päivitellä.

Automatisointi ja siitä poikinut muna-kana -ongelma suhteessa lyhyisiin laitureihin ja tiheisiin vuoroväleihin on vain yksi luku lisää täysin järjettömään länsimetrohankkeeseen. Kenelläkään ei ole niin kiire, että 4/8 minuutin vuoroväli ei riittäisi. Tästä ns. turvallisuusaukostakin päästäisiin eroon, vai onko länsimetrolle tulossa yli 4 minuutin asemavälejä?   

Espoon valtuustolla on avaimet käsissään säästää 100%:a automatisointikustannuksista - torppaamalla koko länsimetrohanke. Helsingin puolellahan metron kustannuksilla ei tunnu olevan mitään virkaa, vaan uusia metrolinjoja piirrellään kuin bussireittejä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos nyt <BB täytyy evakuoida esimerkiksi siellä syttyneen tulipalon takia, pyritään
> 1) saamaan <AA jatkamaan matkaansa pois alta ja <BB asemalle tyhjennettäväksi = ensisijainen toimintapa...


Junaa AA ei voi saada eteenpäin, koska edessä ei ole tyhjiä asemia joihin sen voisi ajaa. Jos pysäytät polkupyörän ketjusta yhden lenkin, koko ketju eli kaikki lenkit ja siten metrossa kaikki junat pysähtyvät.

Kun evakuoinnin nopeudella on tavoiteaika, ei ole mahdollista alkaa vekslaamaan. Tässä keskustelussa on moneen kertaan vakuutettu sitä, että seuraavalle asemalle pääsee nopeasti ja siksi sinne ajetaan. Sinne ei pääse nopeasti kuin vain silloin, kun siellä on VALMIIKSI tyhjää.




> Sen avulla esimerkiksi junien käännyttäminen toiseen suuntaan keskellä linjaa olevilla puolenvaihtopaikoilla on paljon nykyistä paremmin toteutettavissa. Nyt kuljettajan täytyy kävellä toiseen päähän junaa ja opastimien vähyys rajoittaa "luovaa" liikenteenhoitoa huomattavasti. Automaatin kanssa kaikkia junia voitaisiinkin sitten hallita helposti ja nopeasti valvomosta ja vaikka luoda väliaikaisia pääteasemia. Jotakin hyvää automaatissakin, eikö?


Tämä ei ole automaattista liikennettä, vaan käsin ohjattua, vaikka ohjaus tapahtuukin kauko-ohjauksena valvomosta. Tämän kaiken voi toteuttaa myös miehitetyllä ajolla ja jopa hyvin yksinkertaisellakin kulunvalvonnalla, jossa junien sijainti monitoroidaan valvomoon. Ja itse asiassa ei ole vaikea monitoroida sijaintia myös junan ohjaamoon. Voimmehan me katsella netistä kotonakin muutamien bussien ja ratikoiden sijaintia jo nyt.

Tällaisen tilanteen luovassa ratkaisemisessa ei ole myöskään merkitystä sillä, missä päässä junaa kuljettaja on. Operointi ei perustu näköhavaintoon, vaan kulunvalvonnan tietoon junien sijainnista. Mutkaisissa tunneleissa ei missään tapauksessa voi nähdä turvallisen jarrutusmatkan päähän.




> Näillä tarkasteluilla en ota kantaa asianmukaiseen turvallisuustasoon. Kansainväliseen kokemukseen nojaten väittäisin, että tunnelissa voi oikein suunniteltuna olla useampi juna. Muussa tapauksessa turvallisuusvaatimuksissa pätevät Suomen erityisolosuhteet.


Kuinkahan monessa paikassa itse asiassa ajetaan useilla junilla samaa asemaväliä tunnelissa? Esimerkiksi Pariisissa, jossa ajetaan miehitetettynä 90 sekunnin vuorovälejä, keskimääräinen asemaväli on muistaakseni alle 0,5 km eli ajoaika on selvästi alle 90 sekuntia per asemaväli. Uusia järjestelmiä ja niiden turvallisuusvarustelua voisi varmaan selvittää ja referoida - niiden toimesta, jotka kuljettajatonta metroa haluavat. Tähän asti on ollut kovin köykäistä, kun on netin kautta tutkittu (tämä on kirjoitettu raportiin), missä on automaattimetroja.

Vanhat metrot eivät ylipäätään käy esimerkiksi tämän päivän metrorakentamiselle. Suurin osa vanhoista metroista on sellaisia, ettei niille annettaisi liikennelupaa lainkaan jos sellaista yritettäisiin nyt. Mutta ei niiden käyttöä oikein voi lopettaakaan.

Alkoihan tämä meidänkin automaattitouhumme siitä, että otetaan vain kuljettajat pois eikä tehdä mitään. Koska sellaista metroa suunniteltiin 1970-luvulla ja nykyisen metron piti selllaisenaan olla kuljettajaton. Perimmältään tässä käydään kädenvääntöä siitä, pitääkö mitään kehitystä 1970-luvusta ottaa huomioon. Minusta Länsimetro Oy:n lausunnot ylimitoitetuista turvallsuusvaatimuksista kuvastavat juuri tätä asennetta: 1970-luvun tason ylittävä turvallisuus on turhaa, koska olisi halvempaa tehdä metroa sillä tavalla kuin 40 vuotta sitten on suunniteltu.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> Junaa AA ei voi saada eteenpäin, koska edessä ei ole tyhjiä asemia joihin sen voisi ajaa. Jos pysäytät polkupyörän ketjusta yhden lenkin, koko ketju eli kaikki lenkit ja siten metrossa kaikki junat pysähtyvät.


Tässä olet nyt väärässä.

Junaa AA ei tarvitse evakuoida, joten sen voi aivan hyvin ajattaa tunneliin ja se voi jatkaa matkaansa kuten normaalisti. Tai jos se ei ole vielä ehtinyt avata ovia voidaan se ajattaa aseman ohi. Mikään turvallisuussuunnitelma ei myöskään tietääkseni kiellä junan pysäyttämistä tunnelialueella. Jos taas sitten tapahtuisi se kaikken pahin ja myös juna AA pitäisi evakuoida samanaikaisesti se joko jätettäisiin asemalle ja BB evakuoitaisiin tunneliin (eli siis toissijaista väylää). Tai sitten BB päästettäisiin asemalle ja AA tunneliin jne. Tilanteesta riippuen

Eikö turvallisuuden kannalta nyt ehdottomasti tärkeintä ole se, että jokaiselle matkustajalle on evakuointisuunnitelma ja koko järjestelmän evakuoiminen on tarvittaessa mahdollista? Ylipäätään on järkevää, että pelastussuunnitelma on rakennettu sellaisin periaattein, että jokaista evakuointiväylää käytetään hyödyksi. Tällöin evakuoiminen on kaikkein nopeinta. Pitää myös muistaa, että nämä tunnelin evakuointipisteet ovat jo nykyisessäkin metrossa hoidettu niin, että niissä on raitista ilmaa tarjolla ja savu ei sinne pääse. Eli pelkästään jo evakuointipisteelle pääsy pelastaa ihmishengen. Itse portaita voi nousta sitten ihan omaan tahtiin.

Tässä nyt yrität tehdä kärpäsestä härkästä ja takerrut yhteen pikkuseikkaan, joka ei ole varsinaisen turvallisuuden kannalta ollenkaan relevanttia. Evakuointi on joka tilanteessa mahdollista ja se jos joku on tärkeintä. Ei se miten jotain asiakirjaa ja lausuntoa tulisi tulkita.

Juhana tuossa hyvin jo selittikin miten nykyään homma toimii. Asemilla siis odotellaan yleensä vain silloin, jos valvomo on etukäteen ilmoittanut häiriöstä. Esimerkiksi eilen jouduin itse pysähtymään asemien välille jokuseksi minuutiksi, koska valvomo ei ehtinyt minua informoimaan häiriöstä ennen kuin olin jo lähtenyt asemalta. Periaate on että odotuksia asemien välillä pyritään ihan jo matkustusmukavuuden takia välttämään, mutta ei se kiellettyä ole missään nimessä. Enkä ole kuullut, että yksikään pelastusalan ihminen olisi moista kieltoa edes yrittänyt läpi ajaa, vaikka sen toteuttaminen ihan mahdollista olisikin eikä se olennaisesti vaikuttaisi mihinkään (paitsi metron liikennehäiriöherkkyyteen).

EDIT:
Tuolta löytyi kohta johon tahdon tarttua:



> Tuon uhkakuvanhan olet keksinyt itse, kun et ole ymmärtänyt mistä tässä on kysymys. Siis ei kaikkien junien evakuoinnista samanaikaisesti, vaan että *mikä hyvänsä yksittäinen juna on evakuoitavissa asemalle*, ei tunneliin.


Sinä taas olet itse nyt keksinyt sen ettei mikä hyvänsä yksittäinen juna olisi evakuoitavissa asemalle. Se kun nimenomaan on. Me olemme tätä yrittäneet esimerkein kertoa rautalangasta vääntäen, mutta näemmä ei tämä asia nyt voi metrovastaisten filttereidesi läpi päästä. Ainoastaan useamman peräkkäisen junan evakuointitilanteessa tämä ei ole aina mahdollista ilman odotusta. Mutta eikö nimenomaan tätä(kin) varten evakuointilaitureita olla rakentamassa? Tilannetta jossa junan kulku asemalle syystä tai toisesta estyy ja evakuoida pitää. Tietenkin tällaisten tilanteiden mahdollisuus hieman vähenee vuorovälin pidennyksellä, mutta mitään olennaista vaikutusta turvallisuudelle tällä ei ole.

Voit ottaa minkä tahansa junan mistä tahansa kohtaa linjaa ja ajattaa sen asemalle ilman pysähdystä mikäli järjestelmä toimii. Ja lähtökohtahan on se, että junat liikkuvat ja järjestelmä pyörii. Muutenhan koko ajo ei olisi mahdollista, jos liikenne olisi seis. Tässä tulee ne todennäköisyydet kehiin. Lasketaanko kuinka todennäköistä on, että tällaisessa tilanteessa pääsy asemalle estyy. Se luku on niin pieni, että riski voidaan ottaa. Samoin kuin lentokoneilla voidaan lentää ja raitiovaunuilla ajaa. Mikäli jostain syystä asemalle pääsy sitten estyy (tämän syyn ei tarvitse olla toinen juna, joten pelkästään vuorovälin pidentämisellä ei ole tähän vaikutusta) turvaudutaan suunnitelmaan b, joka on tunnelissa olevan evakuointipisteen käyttäminen.

Ja jarruttomiin juniin vielä sen vertta, että turvalaitteet voivat tietenkin aina pettää. Mutta sekin on riski joka on otettava. Mikäli tätä riskiä ei oteta, pitäisi linjaa ajaa vain yhdellä junalla, koska muuten on riski kolarista jos näitä ennaltaehkäisevät turvalaitteet kaikki hajoaisivat kerralla.

EDIT2:
Kun nyt kerran aikaa on, niin otetaanpa kantaa tähänkin:



> Koska tunnelissa on eri olosuhteet kuin kadulla tai maanpäällä yleensä. Tunnelissa ja maantasoisessa liikenteessä on myös eri riskit. Tunnelissa suurin turvallisuusriski on tulipalo ja vaarallisin tekijä ei ole itse palaminen vaan savunmuodostus. Maantasossa riittää, että ihminen pääsee muutaman metrin päähän palosta. Suljetussa tilassa kuten tunnelissa ei riitä, vaan on päästävä tilasta pois.


Millä ihmeen logiikalla väität, että tunnelin erilaiset olosuhteet vaikuttavat kokonaisturvallisuuteen _laskennallisesti_? Pitäisikö metrolle olla siis joku erityinen kehittämäsi Antero-kertoin, joka pitäisi ottaa laskennassa mukaan ihan vain siksi, että se on metro?

Liikennevälineiden turvallisuutta voidaan verrata aivan samojen lukujen perusteella. Esim. tuo mainittu kuolonuhreja per vaikka miljoona kilometriä. Ja metron kohdalla se nyt vain taitaa olla pienin. Vaikket siitä pidäkään, niin et sitä voi kieltää.

Jos nyt otetaan ihan fiktiivinen esimerkki, jossa metro ja raitioliikenne ajaisi saman määrän kilometrejä vuodessa. Oletetaan että raitiovaunuonnettomuuksissa kuolisi vaikka 1 ihminen vuodessa 20 ajan. Metrossa taas 20 vuoden aikana kuolisi 19 ihmistä yhdessä isossa onnettomuudessa, koska hengittivät tunnelissa savua.

Tekeekö tämä metrosta jotenkin vaarallisemman, koska onnettomuus tapahtui tunnelissa? Tähän kysymykseen on olemassa vain yksi oikea vastaus.

----------


## TheKraken

> Eipä taida lähestulkoon maailman pienimmän metrokaupungin maailman suurimmilla metrovaunuilla varustetun järjestelmän matkustajakapasiteetti tulla ikinä täyteen vaikka mahdollisen länsimetron liikennöinti hoidettaisiin nykyisenlaisesti 4/8 minuutin vuoroväleillä. Eikös lännen suunnan matkustajaennusteissa ongelmana ole ollut se, että nykyisen metron liikennöintitahti olisi jopa liian tiheä matkustajapotentiaalin nähden. Eikä itämetron "ruuhkaisuuttakaan" voi nykytilanteesta vakavalla naamalla päivitellä.
> 
> Automatisointi ja siitä poikinut muna-kana -ongelma suhteessa lyhyisiin laitureihin ja tiheisiin vuoroväleihin on vain yksi luku lisää täysin järjettömään länsimetrohankkeeseen. Kenelläkään ei ole niin kiire, että 4/8 minuutin vuoroväli ei riittäisi. Tästä ns. turvallisuusaukostakin päästäisiin eroon, vai onko länsimetrolle tulossa yli 4 minuutin asemavälejä?


Mutta eikös se nyt ole tulevaisuuden kannalta järkevää, että metro (ja eritoten sen turvallisuusjärjestelyt) rakennetaan alusta asti niin, että kapasiteetti on mahdollisimman iso ja että vuoroväliä voidaan tarvittaessa muuttaa suuntaan tai toiseen? Mistä sitä tietää mitä tulevaisuus tuo tullessaan hyvin pitkällä tähtäimellä.

En minäkään oikein jaksa uskoa, että 1,5 minuutin välit ovat aivan tarpeelliset. Vuoroväliä voidaan kuitenkin aina tarvittaessa harventaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä olet nyt väärässä.


En minä, vaan arvostelet pelastusviranomaisia.




> Juhana tuossa hyvin jo selittikin miten nykyään homma toimii...
> 
> Me olemme tätä yrittäneet esimerkein kertoa rautalangasta vääntäen, mutta näemmä ei tämä asia nyt voi metrovastaisten filttereidesi läpi päästä...
> 
> Voit ottaa minkä tahansa junan mistä tahansa kohtaa linjaa ja ajattaa sen asemalle ilman pysähdystä mikäli järjestelmä toimii. Ja lähtökohtahan on se, että junat liikkuvat ja järjestelmä pyörii...


Tämä käy jo turhauttavaksi. En ole pelastusalan ammattilainen, mutta minulla ei ole epäilystäkään luotanko enemmän pelastusalan ammattilaiseen vai metrokuljettajaan ja metroharrastajaan.

Ei luulisi olevan vaikea ymmärtää, että mikäli kierrossa on enemmän junia kuin asemia, jokaista junaa ei voida ajaa asemalle. Se ei ole sama tilanne kuin nyt. Sinun ratkaisusi on, että ajetaan vaan juna tunneliin matkustajineen. Juuri tämän pelastusviranomaiset haluavat välttää. En minä sitä ole keksinyt.




> Millä ihmeen logiikalla väität, että tunnelin erilaiset olosuhteet vaikuttavat kokonaisturvallisuuteen _laskennallisesti_?


Lienee yhdentekevää, mitä vastaan. Ole hyvä ja esitä kysymyksesi pelastustoimista vastuussa oleville. Ehkä uskot heitä kun he kertovat sinulle samat asiat kuin minulle.




> Tekeekö tämä metrosta jotenkin vaarallisemman, koska onnettomuus tapahtui tunnelissa? Tähän kysymykseen on olemassa vain yksi oikea vastaus.


Kyllä. Koska selviämisen mahdollisuudet ovat huomattavasti pienemmät tunnelissa kuin taivasalla. Ei ole tämäkään minun keksintöni.




> Mutta eikös se nyt ole tulevaisuuden kannalta järkevää, että metro (ja eritoten sen turvallisuusjärjestelyt) rakennetaan alusta asti niin, että kapasiteetti on mahdollisimman iso ja että vuoroväliä voidaan tarvittaessa muuttaa suuntaan tai toiseen?


Etkö todellakaan ymmärrä? Nythän ollaan ALENTAMASSA kapasiteettia, kun kerran asemia lyhennetään. Sehän on täysin turhaa, maksaa enemmän ja aiheuttaa turvallisuusriskien lisääntymistä.




> Pitäisikö metrolle olla siis joku erityinen kehittämäsi Antero-kertoin, joka pitäisi ottaa laskennassa mukaan ihan vain siksi, että se on metro?


Täällä foorumilla joku mainitsi joskus Hitler-kortin. Se tarkoitti sitä, että kun muut selitykset loppuvat, ryhdytään puhumaan Hitleristä. Oli oikein viittaus Wikipediaankin.

Tällä foorumilla tuntuu esiintyvän Antero-kortti. Kun argumentit loppuvat eikä ole enää keinoa väittää vastaan vaan pitäisi myöntyä, vedetään esiin Antero-kortti: Asiat eivät olekaan niinkuin ne ovat, koska Antero on esittänyt ne. Kun tälle tasolle päästään, ollaan tultu jankuttamisen ja toistamisen pisteeseen. Silloin ei vesikään enää ole märkää, jos Antero on niin kirjoittanut.

Kuten olen jo muutaman kerran aiemmin todennut, minä en ole keksinyt näitä juttuja, vaan olen kuullut ne niiltä, jotka ymmärtävät pelastualaa työkseen ja ovat sekä koulutettuja että kokeneita. Kysymys ei ole yhdestä lautakunnan pöytäkirjasta, vaan keskusteluista näiden ihmisten (siis monikossa!) kanssa. Aikaisimmillaan jo vuosia ennen tuota yhtä pöytäkirjaa.

Voit väittää, että nykymetrossa kaikki on hienosti ja kaikki pääsevät turvaan, tapahtui mitä vaan. En epäile, etteikö sinulle olisi niin kurssilla opetettu ja siksi uskot niin. Olen vain kuullut toisenlaisiakin näkemyksiä siitä, mitä tarkoittaa tunneleiden osastoimattomuus, jyrkät, likaiset ja rasvaiset portaat, palokaasujen tuuletus porraskuilujen kautta tai kurkottelu paniikissa olevien matkustajien auttamiseksi pelastusmiehen otsan korkeudelta. Ihmiset pitäisi pitää rauhallisina, siksi ei julkisuudessa koskaan kerrota ikäviä totuuksia - paitsi sitten kun se vahinko tapahtuu. Jos uskot, että kaikki selviytyvät metropalosta, niin ole onnessasi.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> En minä, vaan arvostelet pelastusviranomaisia.


Olette käyneet mielenkiintoista keskustelua, kiitos siitä.
Anteron tarkoittama viranomainen on uskoakseni valtakunnan guru maanalaisten tilojen paloturvallisuusasioissa: aluepalomestari M.Järvinen Helsingin pelastuslaitokselta. "Vain hän" pystyy suvereenisti esittämään pelastustoimen näkemyksiä ja vaatimuksia puheena olleista asioista.

Mielenkiintoista tässä on se, että Järvinen on (ilmeisesti) sekä keskustellut Anteron kanssa näistä asioista, että myös pitänyt pelastustoimen oppitunnit metrojunankuljettajakurssille jolla Kraken oli. 
Joku taitaa vähän juksata nyt kun olette niin eri mieltä?  :Cool:

----------


## Markku K

> Junaa AA ei voi saada eteenpäin, koska edessä ei ole tyhjiä asemia joihin sen voisi ajaa. Jos pysäytät polkupyörän ketjusta yhden lenkin, koko ketju eli kaikki lenkit ja siten metrossa kaikki junat pysähtyvät.


Tässä pitää muistaa myös ratavaihteiden, "puolenvaihtopaikkojen", olemassaolo. Metron asetinlaitteita käyttäneenä en kyllä allekirjoitaisi väitettä koko ketjun pysähtymistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joku taitaa vähän juksata nyt kun olette niin eri mieltä?


Olen ollut yhteyksissä useamman kuin yhden henkilön kanssa. Kahdenkeskiset keskustelut ovat kahdenkeskisiä ja minä kunnioitan sitä luottamusta. Muuten ei avoimia keskusteluja voi olla olemassa.




> Tässä pitää muistaa myös ratavaihteiden, "puolenvaihtopaikkojen", olemassaolo. Metron asetinlaitteita käyttäneenä en kyllä allekirjoitaisi väitettä koko ketjun pysähtymistä.


Tarkoitatko, että ongelmapaikka ohitetaan johtamalla liikenne osittain yhdelle raiteelle? Niin voi tehdä, kun liikenteen vuoroväli on selvästi pidempi kuin kahden puolenvaihtopaikan välinen ajoaika. Aikaa tarvitaan lisäksi vaihteiden kääntämiseen ja vaihdetta kulkusuunnassa edeltävän turvaetäisyyden ajoaikaan. Jatkuva kulunvalvonta ei muuta tässä mitään.

Poikkeusjärjestelyt ovat mahdollisia, kun niille on tilaa. Jos vuoroväli on lyhyempi kuin poikkeusjärjestelyn mahdollistavat ratarakenteet, poikkeuksia ei voi käyttää.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> En minä, vaan arvostelet pelastusviranomaisia.
> 
> Tämä käy jo turhauttavaksi. En ole pelastusalan ammattilainen, mutta minulla ei ole epäilystäkään luotanko enemmän pelastusalan ammattilaiseen vai metrokuljettajaan ja metroharrastajaan.


Minä en ole kuullut kenenkään pelastusalan ammattilaisen kertovan, että toimivan ja ehjän junan ajaminen tunneliin olisi kiellettyä. Jos yksi juna pitää evakuoida, niin miksi tämän pitäisi vaikuttaa muuhun liikenteeseen millään lailla, ellei heille tästä vaaraa tapahdu? Eli siis miksi tuossa esimerkissä juna AA ei voi vain jatkaa matkaansa aikataulun mukaisesti?




> Ei luulisi olevan vaikea ymmärtää, että mikäli kierrossa on enemmän junia kuin asemia, jokaista junaa ei voida ajaa asemalle. Se ei ole sama tilanne kuin nyt. Sinun ratkaisusi on, että ajetaan vaan juna tunneliin matkustajineen. Juuri tämän pelastusviranomaiset haluavat välttää. En minä sitä ole keksinyt.


Minä ymmärrän tämän erinomaisesti. Mutta kun evakuointitilanteessa jokaista junaa ei tarvitse ajaa asemalle. Tarvitsee ainoastaan ajaa se evakuoitava juna tai muutama evakuoitava juna.

Asemia on nykyään tunnelissa 6. Länsimetron myötä niitä tulee 7 lisää. Tällöin meillä on 13 tunneliasemaa, joissa kaikissa on 2 laituria. Meillä on siis 26 ensisijaista evakuointipistettä. Eli ainoastaan tilanteessa, jossa pitää evakuoida kerralla enemmän kuin 26 junaa, ei ensisijaisten pisteiden kapasiteetti riitä. Ymmärtäisin huolesi, jos asemat olisivat ainut evakuointipiste. Mutta näinhän ei ole, vaan näille 26 ylimeneville junille löytyy sitten toissijaiset pisteet sieltä tunneleista.

Myönsit itsekin, että tällaisen tilanteen uhka ei ole järin suuri, vaan pahin kauhuskenaario on ihan ammattilaistenkin mielestä se räjähtävä tulipalo. Ja tällöinhän joka tapauksessa juna pysäytetään välittömästi evakuointia varten.




> Kyllä. Koska selviämisen mahdollisuudet ovat huomattavasti pienemmät tunnelissa kuin taivasalla. Ei ole tämäkään minun keksintöni.


Nyt et kyllä ymmärtänyt pointtiani. Jos metrossa kuolee vähemmän ihmisiä, niin tämä tekee siitä vaarallisemman, koska se on tunnelissa? Tajuat varmasti itsekin miten naurettavaa tuollaista on väittää. Nyt oli siis puhe ihan pelkästään tilastosta ja liikennevälineiden vertailusta kuolonuhrien perusteella.

Suuronnettomuuden riski on tietenkin tunnelissa suurempi kuin taivasalla, mutta ei se kuolonuhrien määrää tilastoissa lisää.




> Etkö todellakaan ymmärrä? Nythän ollaan ALENTAMASSA kapasiteettia, kun kerran asemia lyhennetään. Sehän on täysin turhaa, maksaa enemmän ja aiheuttaa turvallisuusriskien lisääntymistä.


Itsekin olisin 3 vp:n junien kannalla. 3 vp:n juna ja mahdollisuus vaikka kaventaa vuoroväliä tarvittaessa hyvinkin pieneksi, niin oltaisiin aika hyvässä tilanteessa ja kapasiteettia voisi tarvittaessa muutella useammallakin tavalla. Sitä en tosin nyt ymmärrä miksi tämä maksaa enemmän? Jos näin on, niin eikös sinun kannattaisi toimittaa uudet laskelmat Länsi-Metro Oy:lle, jotta tajuaisivat virheensä.

1,5 min vuorovälillä 3 minuutin sisällä asemalle tulee 2 x 2 vp junaa. 3 minuutin (tai mikä se pisin asemaväli nyt onkaan. Yli 3 kuitenkin) vuorovälillä 3 vp:n junia käy asemalla 1. Joten en nyt myöskään ymmärrä miten tämä sinun näkemyksesi kapasiteettia jotenkin kasvattaisi.




> Kuten olen jo muutaman kerran aiemmin todennut, minä en ole keksinyt näitä juttuja, vaan olen kuullut ne niiltä, jotka ymmärtävät pelastualaa työkseen ja ovat sekä koulutettuja että kokeneita. Kysymys ei ole yhdestä lautakunnan pöytäkirjasta, vaan keskusteluista näiden ihmisten (siis monikossa!) kanssa. Aikaisimmillaan jo vuosia ennen tuota yhtä pöytäkirjaa.


Oliko näissä vuosia sitten käydyissä keskusteluissa otettu huomioon tunnelilaiturit? Sekä kuljettajattomuus? Eli kun kuljettajaa ei ole, voidaan vaikka koko liikenne hoitaa "evakuointitilaan" yhdellä napin painalluksella ja tämä tapahtuu välittömästi, mahdollistaen tiettyjen junien asemalle pääsyn välittömän priorisoinnin.

Tämä voidaan varmasti vaikka aivan täysin automatisoida. Jos junassa X tulee palohälytys, niin edellä ajava juna Z saa tiedon ajaa Otaniemen asema pysähtymättä, jotta minimoidaan riski sille, että juna X joutuu odottamaan hetkeäkään takana.




> Voit väittää, että nykymetrossa kaikki on hienosti ja kaikki pääsevät turvaan, tapahtui mitä vaan. En epäile, etteikö sinulle olisi niin kurssilla opetettu ja siksi uskot niin. Olen vain kuullut toisenlaisiakin näkemyksiä siitä, mitä tarkoittaa tunneleiden osastoimattomuus, jyrkät, likaiset ja rasvaiset portaat, palokaasujen tuuletus porraskuilujen kautta tai kurkottelu paniikissa olevien matkustajien auttamiseksi pelastusmiehen otsan korkeudelta. Ihmiset pitäisi pitää rauhallisina, siksi ei julkisuudessa koskaan kerrota ikäviä totuuksia - paitsi sitten kun se vahinko tapahtuu. Jos uskot, että kaikki selviytyvät metropalosta, niin ole onnessasi.


Minä en ole koskaan väittänyt, että nykymetrossa asiat olisivat tunnelialueella hyvin. Enkä tule koskaan väittämään. Porraskuilut ovat hankalakulkuisia, niiden sisäänkäynnit ahtaita jne. Jos olet yhtään lukenut viestejäni, olen mm. teilannut sinun väitteesi kuljettajan hyödyllisyydestä evakuointitilanteessa nykyisellä tunnelialueella. Tällä hetkellähän ohjeistus on, että pelastuslaitos suorittaa evakuoinnin. Jos taas tulisi välitön tilanne, ovat matkustajat aika pitkälti oman aktiivisuutensa ja kuljettajan kuulutuksien varassa (ja tämän voisi hoitaa valvomokin). Minä en ole käynyt minkään propagandakoneiston läpi, jos sitä pelkäät.

Kukaan kurssin käynyt kuljettaja ei koskaan tahdo joutua tilanteeseen, jossa tuollainen evakuointi tulisi ilman pelastuslaitosta suorittaa. Tämä tehdään koulutuksessa kyllä hyvin selväksi.

Yksi juna per asema -järjestelmä, jossa tunnelissa ei saa koskaan pysähtyä, on aivan käsittämätön idea liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta. Se rampauttaa koko verkoston näennäisen turvallisuuden nimissä. Jos yksi juna vaikkapa Matinkylässä seisoo asemalla viallisen oven takia, niin liikenne takkuaa aina Mellunmäkeen asti, koska junat eivät voi ajaa asemilta eteenpäin. Hyvästi joustava, luotettava liikenne, aikataulut ja muut turhakkeet näennäisen turvallisuuden takia. Tervetuloa häiriöherkkä jo valmiiksi vanhentunut ja laajennuskelvoton järjestelmä.

Pitää muistaa että samaa periaatetta tulisi tällöin noudattaa myös ulkoasemilla. Siellä evakuointi on ihan yhtä hankalaa kuin nykyään vanhalla tunnelialueella. Suositus on myös ulkoalueilla ajaa seuraavalle asemalle evakuointia varten.

En ole itse tällaista Antero-korttia foorumilla havainnut, koska sen verran vähän aikaa täällä olen ollut, mutta jos tällainen on olemassa, niin eiköhän siinä vaiheessa ole syytä katsoa peiliin siellä päässä, eikä päinvastoin.

----------


## TheKraken

> Mielenkiintoista tässä on se, että Järvinen on (ilmeisesti) sekä keskustellut Anteron kanssa näistä asioista, että myös pitänyt pelastustoimen oppitunnit metrojunankuljettajakurssille jolla Kraken oli. 
> Joku taitaa vähän juksata nyt kun olette niin eri mieltä?


Juurikin kyseisen herrasmiehen kanssa tuli käsiteltyä Länsi-Metron turvallisuutta siinä muun ohessa. Ainut asia mistä hän tällöin huolensa ilmaisi oli evakuointilaiturien leveys (1,2 m vs. 1,6 m).

Joten jos nyt todellakin koko metroa oltaisiin rakentamassa aivan kaikkien turvallisuusnäkemysten vastaisesti, niin voisin olettaa että hän olisi tämän asian esiin nostanut, kuten nosti muitakin epäkohtia. Myös nykyisestä järjestelmästä.

Tällöin ei varmasti olisi suurin murhe laiturin leveys. Sitä vastoin hän kyllä jaksoi useaan otteeseen mainita, kuinka paljon turvallisempi Länsi-Metrosta tulee.

Ja kuten olen tuolla sanonut aiemminkin, niin minä kyllä osaan myöntää olevani väärässä. Kukaan ei vain vielä ole osoittanut todisteita (eikä edes käytännön esimerkkiä) siitä, että vuorovälillä olisi jotain oleellista merkitystä nykysuunnitelman mukaisessa Länsi-Metrossa turvallisuuden kannalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos yksi juna pitää evakuoida, niin miksi tämän pitäisi vaikuttaa muuhun liikenteeseen millään lailla, ellei heille tästä vaaraa tapahdu? Eli siis miksi tuossa esimerkissä juna AA ei voi vain jatkaa matkaansa aikataulun mukaisesti?


Itse kirjoitat saman viestisi lopussa:



> Jos yksi juna vaikkapa Matinkylässä seisoo asemalla viallisen oven takia, niin liikenne takkuaa aina Mellunmäkeen asti, koska junat eivät voi ajaa asemilta eteenpäin.


Miten väität, että liikenne sujuu ja muut junat kulkevat, jos yksi juna pysähtyy hätätilan ja evakuointitarpeen vuoksi, jos liikenne ei mielestäsi voi toimia, kun yksi juna pysähtyy teknisen ovivian vuoksi?

Tätähän minä olen yrittänyt ratakiskosta vääntäen selittää monen viestin ajan! Ei ole vapaata tilaa ajaa, vaan koko metrojunien ketju pysähtyy. Miten voi olla, että ymmärrät asian arkisen pikkuongelman kanssa, mutta et evakuointia vaativan hätätilanteen kanssa?

Vaan kirjoitat näin:


> Minä ymmärrän tämän erinomaisesti. Mutta kun evakuointitilanteessa jokaista junaa ei tarvitse ajaa asemalle. Tarvitsee ainoastaan ajaa se evakuoitava juna tai muutama evakuoitava juna.


Miten eroaa junien kulun kannalta pysähtyminen ovivian tai evakuoinnin vuoksi?




> Asemia on nykyään tunnelissa 6. Länsimetron myötä niitä tulee 7 lisää. Tällöin meillä on 13 tunneliasemaa, joissa kaikissa on 2 laituria. Meillä on siis 26 ensisijaista evakuointipistettä....


Tunneliosuuden pituus Sörnäisistä Matinkylään on 18,6 km. Karkeasti arvioituna 40 km/h linjanopeudella ja 2 min vuorovälillä junien etäisyys on 1,3 km. Yhteen suuntaan tunnelissa on silloin 14 junaa, joille on 13 asemaa. Vastakkaisessa suunnassa sama juttu: yhteensä 28 junaa ja 26 laituripaikkaa. Ei ole laituria jokaiselle junalle.

Jos ajetaan 4 min vuoroväliä kuten nykyään, on 26 laituripaikkaa ja 14 junaa. Tässä on pelivaraa päästä aina turvallisesti asemalle, jos vain junat kulkevat. Sillä tavoin evakuointi tapahtuu nopeimmalla mahdollisella tavalla. Kysymys kun on muutamasta minuutista, jotta vältetään katastrofeja.




> Nyt et kyllä ymmärtänyt pointtiani. Jos metrossa kuolee vähemmän ihmisiä, niin tämä tekee siitä vaarallisemman, koska se on tunnelissa?


En puhu tilastoista, eivät myöskään pelastusviranomaiset, vaan riskeistä. Ne ovat eri asiat. Olen tainnut jo muutaman kerran selittää tätäkin: Pelastustoiminnassa ei lähdetä siitä, että on olemassa jokin riittävä kuolevien tai loukkaantuvien määrä. Vaan siitä, että jos jokin vaara on vältettävissä, se vältetään. Kaikkia riskejä ei osata tunnistaa ennakkoon, vaan ikävä kyllä onnettomuuksien kautta vasta tajutaan ennen tuntemattomia riskejä. Metron kohdalla monet riskit tunnetaan. Mutta nyt ei periaate- ja arvovaltasyistä haluta kaikkia tunnettuja riskejä välttää.




> Sitä en tosin nyt ymmärrä miksi tämä maksaa enemmän? Jos näin on, niin eikös sinun kannattaisi toimittaa uudet laskelmat Länsi-Metro Oy:lle, jotta tajuaisivat virheensä.


Enkö tätäkin ole jo selvittänyt? Mutta olkoon nyt vielä kerran.

Kuljettajaton automaatti maksaa:
Kuljettajattomuuden lisäkustannus asetinlaitteessa ja laituriovet vanhassa metrossa, noin 80 M.Tunnelivarusteet vanhassa tunnelissa, ehkä noin 25 M (mitään arviota en ole misään nähnyt).Kuljettajattomuuden lisäkustannus länsimetrossa, noin 50 M.Asemien lyhentäminen länsimetrossa, noin -50 M.Kustannus yhteensä 105 M.
Kuljettajallinen jatkuva kulunvalvonta:
Asemat tehdään pidempinä länsimetrossa, noin 50 M.Kustannus yhteensä 50 M.
Nämä luvut eivät ole tarkkoja, koska tarkkoja lukuja ei ole esitetty. Kun ilmeisesti ei haluta, että kukaan ymmärtää asian olevan näin.




> 1,5 min vuorovälillä 3 minuutin sisällä asemalle tulee 2 x 2 vp junaa. 3 minuutin (tai mikä se pisin asemaväli nyt onkaan. Yli 3 kuitenkin) vuorovälillä 3 vp:n junia käy asemalla 1. Joten en nyt myöskään ymmärrä miten tämä sinun näkemyksesi kapasiteettia jotenkin kasvattaisi.


Metroradan (ja kaikkien muidenkin ratojen) kapasiteetti on lyhintä vuoroväliä vastaava junamäärä x junan kapasiteetti. 135 metrin asemilla ja jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan mahdollistamalla 1,5 min vuorovälillä oli kuljettajat tai ei, kapasiteetti on 40 x 6 vaunua = 240 vaunua/tunti. Lyhyillä asemilla 40 x 4 vaunu = 160 vaunua/tunti. Nyt siis halutaan maksaa 55 M siitä, että kapasiteetti on 80 vaunua/tunti pienempi. Jotta voidaan kehua, että meillä on kuljettajaton metro, vihdoin, vuosikymmenten odottamisen jälkeen. Lapsellista ja epäammattimaista!




> Oliko näissä vuosia sitten käydyissä keskusteluissa otettu huomioon tunnelilaiturit? Sekä kuljettajattomuus?


Ennen kuin automaatista ryhdyttiin puhumaan, ei tietenkään oletettu, ettei junassa olisi kuljettajaa. Kuljettajien pois jääminen ei helpota tietenkään tilannetta, koska paikalla ei ole ketään jolla on koulutus ja tilanteen ja olosuhteiden tuntemus.




> Tämä voidaan varmasti vaikka aivan täysin automatisoida.


Pelastustoiminta ei perustu siihen, että tekniikka toimii, vaan siihen, että se ei toimi. Sillä jos tekniikka aina aukottomasti toimii, ei mitään teknisiä riskejä olisikaan.




> Tällä hetkellähän ohjeistus on, että pelastuslaitos suorittaa evakuoinnin. Jos taas tulisi välitön tilanne, ovat matkustajat aika pitkälti oman aktiivisuutensa ja kuljettajan kuulutuksien varassa (ja tämän voisi hoitaa valvomokin).


Pelastuslaitos ei ehdi kaikissa tilanteissa paikalle kyllin nopeasti. Tunneliin mennään jalan, eikä pelastuslaitos päivystä edes aseman sisäänkäynnillä. Kuten sanoin, paikalla oleva kuljettaja on parempi kuin ei ketään, sillä silloin paikalla on heti edes yksi evakuointia ohjaava henkilö.




> Yksi juna per asema -järjestelmä, jossa tunnelissa ei saa koskaan pysähtyä, on aivan käsittämätön idea liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta. Se rampauttaa koko verkoston näennäisen turvallisuuden nimissä.


Rampauttaa kyllä, mutta en syytä siitä turvallisuusvaatimuksia, vaan turhaa teknointoilua. Ja automaattifanaatikot haluavat enemmän kuin yksi juna per asema.




> Tervetuloa häiriöherkkä jo valmiiksi vanhentunut ja laajennuskelvoton järjestelmä.


Sitä minäkin ihmettelen.




> Pitää muistaa että samaa periaatetta tulisi tällöin noudattaa myös ulkoasemilla. Siellä evakuointi on ihan yhtä hankalaa kuin nykyään vanhalla tunnelialueella. Suositus on myös ulkoalueilla ajaa seuraavalle asemalle evakuointia varten.


Se ei ole yhtä hankalaa eikä hätä ole yhtä välitön. Maanpäällisellä osuudella savukaasut laimenevat, kuumuus tasaantuu ja pelastusajoneuvolla päästään onnettomuuspaikan viereen.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> Miten väität, että liikenne sujuu ja muut junat kulkevat, jos yksi juna pysähtyy hätätilan ja evakuointitarpeen vuoksi, jos liikenne ei mielestäsi voi toimia, kun yksi juna pysähtyy teknisen ovivian vuoksi?
> 
> Tätähän minä olen yrittänyt ratakiskosta vääntäen selittää monen viestin ajan! Ei ole vapaata tilaa ajaa, vaan koko metrojunien ketju pysähtyy. Miten voi olla, että ymmärrät asian arkisen pikkuongelman kanssa, mutta et evakuointia vaativan hätätilanteen kanssa?
> 
> Miten eroaa junien kulun kannalta pysähtyminen ovivian tai evakuoinnin vuoksi?


Nyt en ymmärrä? Tietenkään takana tuleva liikenne ei suju, jos edessä evakuoidaan? Mutta se ei vähennä turvallisuutta, koska ei niitä takana tulevia tarvitse evakuoida. Ainakaan välittömästi.

Jos käytetään sitä samaa esimerkkiä ja kuvitellaan vaikka, että juna AA on se joka pitäisi evakuoida vaikkapa tulipalon vuoksi ja se on jo asemalla. Tällöin juna BB pysähtyy tunneliin odottamaan. Kun välittömästi evakuoitavat on pelastettu (juna AA), savuovet tarvittaessa suljettu ja muu välttämätön on tehty, aletaan tyhjentää muita junia. Näitä ei kuitenkaan tarvitse tyhjentää välittömästi, eikä minkään aikarajan puitteissa, koska mitään vaaraa matkustajilla ei ole. Ensin voidaan tyhjentää juna CC joka on jo asemalla ja sen jälkeen se ajaa pois tieltä ja tyhjentää juna BB.

Jos taas junaan BB tulee evakuointitarve tunnelissa ollessaan, käytetään tätä tarkoitusta varten rakennettua evakuointilaituria.

Mikä tässä on niin vaikeaa ymmärtää? Kenenkään henki ei tässä vaarannu.




> Miten eroaa junien kulun kannalta pysähtyminen ovivian tai evakuoinnin vuoksi?


Ei tietenkään mitenkään. En ymmärrä mistä olet saanut käsityksen, että se jotenkin eroaisi?

Ja tuohon budjettiisi: Et maininnut, että vuorovälin väljennys poistaa automaatin, joten en voinut ihan ajatuksenlentoasi seurata.




> Tunneliosuuden pituus Sörnäisistä Matinkylään on 18,6 km. Karkeasti arvioituna 40 km/h linjanopeudella ja 2 min vuorovälillä junien etäisyys on 1,3 km. Yhteen suuntaan tunnelissa on silloin 14 junaa, joille on 13 asemaa. Vastakkaisessa suunnassa sama juttu: yhteensä 28 junaa ja 26 laituripaikkaa. Ei ole laituria jokaiselle junalle.
> 
> Jos ajetaan 4 min vuoroväliä kuten nykyään, on 26 laituripaikkaa ja 14 junaa. Tässä on pelivaraa päästä aina turvallisesti asemalle, jos vain junat kulkevat. Sillä tavoin evakuointi tapahtuu nopeimmalla mahdollisella tavalla. Kysymys kun on muutamasta minuutista, jotta vältetään katastrofeja.


Missaat nyt aivan kokonaan sen mitä olemme sinulle yrittäneet selittää:

*Miksi jokaiselle junalle pitäisi olla joka tilanteessa ensisijainen laituri juuri asemalla?* Riski näin mittavalle evakuointioperaatiolle on olemattoman pieni, tiedät sen itsekin, joten miksi pitäisi koko turvallisuus rakentaa sen päälle? Eikä sen pahimman uhan? Tämä ei myöskään ole se pääuhka. On aivan naurettavaa, että koko liikennöinnin pitäisi rakentua tämän päälle. Jokaiselle junalle kun on laituri. Asemien lisäksi on kääntöraiteet, joilla laiturit ja hätäpoistumistiet sekä vielä tämän lisäksi evakuointilaiturit koko tunnelimatkalla. On siis aivan yhdentekevää missä kohtaa verkkoa juna joudutaan evakuoimaan, niin se on mahdollista välittömästi. Mikäli ei ole välitöntä tarvetta, pyritään asemalle, mikäli asemalle ei päästä, evakuoidaan laituriin. Joka tilanteessa evakuointi on mahdollista. Ja tämä jos joku on kokonaisturvallisuuden kannalta se tärkein asia.

Pelastuslautakunta kirjoittaa:

_Metron henkilöturvallisuus muodostuu useasta osatekijästä ja sen tulee olla tasapainoinen kokonaisuus. Perusperiaatteena on, että matkustajat pystyvät tulipalo- tai muussa uhkatilanteessa omatoimisesti käskyn saatuaan pelastautumaan nopeasti turvalliseen paikkaan, mikä tunneliosuudella on joko palo- ja savuosastoitu toinen ratatunneli tai n. 600 metrin välein sijaitseva poistumisporras suoraan ulkoilmaan. Asemien osalta on suunnittelussa noudatettu samoja säännöksiä kuin normaaleissa rakennuksissa._

Huomaa lihavoitu kohta. Tämä perusperiaate toteutuu täysin, oli vuoroväli mikä tahansa.

Lautakunta kirjoittaa myös:

_Maanalaisen metroliikenteen olosuhteista on tehty hankkeen puolesta riskikartoitus. Riskikartoituksen mukaan metroliikenteen pahin vaaratilanne on matkustajia täynnä olevan junan tai junien syttyminen palamaan._

Olet itse toitottanut, että aina tulee varautua pahimpaan. Jos todetaan, että pahin vaihtoehto on matkustajia täynnä olevan junan (tai junien) syttyminen, niin tähänhän tässä nyt nimenomaan varaudutaan, eikä vuoroväli vaikuta tähän mitenkään, koska se ei pidennä matkaa evakuointipisteelle. Vaikka jouduttaisiin evakuoimaan kymmeniä junia.




> En puhu tilastoista, eivät myöskään pelastusviranomaiset, vaan riskeistä. Ne ovat eri asiat.


Tämä oli juuri se pointti minkä tahdoin tuoda esiin. Petteri puhui tilastoista, joihin sinä vastasit puhumalla riskeistä ikään kuin ne olisivat synonyymeja. Ajatuksella jos olisit lukenut, niin et olisi moisia sammakoita suustasi päästänyt.




> Metroradan (ja kaikkien muidenkin ratojen) kapasiteetti on lyhintä vuoroväliä vastaava junamäärä x junan kapasiteetti. 135 metrin asemilla ja jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan mahdollistamalla 1,5 min vuorovälillä oli kuljettajat tai ei, kapasiteetti on 40 x 6 vaunua = 240 vaunua/tunti. Lyhyillä asemilla 40 x 4 vaunu = 160 vaunua/tunti. Nyt siis halutaan maksaa 55 M siitä, että kapasiteetti on 80 vaunua/tunti pienempi. Jotta voidaan kehua, että meillä on kuljettajaton metro, vihdoin, vuosikymmenten odottamisen jälkeen. Lapsellista ja epäammattimaista!


Nyt sitten siis hyväksyisit 3 vp:n junat 1,5 minuutin vuorovälillä kuitenkin vai? Eikös tämä nyt ole täysin näiden sinun omien turvallisuusperiaatteidesi vastaista? Eli miten voit tällaista vaihtoehtoa edes ajatella? Sinun suunnitelmissahan kun vuoroväli ei koskaan voisi olla noin lyhyt. Tietenkin kapasiteetti noin laskettuna on suurempi, ei tässä nyt ihan idiootteja olla. Mutta minä vertasin sinun ehdottamaasi (3 vp junat ja 1 juna per asema) mallia nykyiseen suunniteltuun.




> Rampauttaa kyllä, mutta en syytä siitä turvallisuusvaatimuksia, vaan turhaa teknointoilua. Ja automaattifanaatikot haluavat enemmän kuin yksi juna per asema.


Nyt putosin kärryiltä?

Automaatilla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa onko junia enemmän vai vähemmän kuin yksi per asema.

Ymmärrän kyllä pointtisi siinä, että jos automaatio unohdettaisiin, niin varaa olisi rakentaa pidemmät laiturit ja vuorovälin ei tarvitsisi olla niin tiheä, mutta tällöin oltaisiin ihan yhtä rampautuneessa tilanteessa, jossa yksi häiriö sekoittaisi koko järjestelmän välittömästi.

Tärkeintä on aina turvallisuus ja vasta sen jälkeen liikenteen sujuvuus. Mutta kuten on jo useasti tuotu esiin, vuoroväli ei vaikuta oleellisesti turvallisuuteen, joten tällöin etusijalle voidaan asettaa liikenteen sujuvuus ja sujuvuuden kannalta on tärkeää, että asemien välille voidaan ajaa, vaikkei kulkutie seuraavalle asemalle olisikaan vapaa.

EDIT: Sanot että tietokoneisiin ei voida luottaa ja turvallisuuden tulisi rakentua niin, että homma toimii vaikka koneet eivät. Niinhän tässä nimenomaan on. Jos koneet eivät toimi, eivät liiku junatkaan, joten asemille ei tällöin päästä evakuoimaan, ellei juna sitten valmiiksi sellaisella ole. Vuorovälillä ei ole mitään merkitystä tälle.

Lähtökohtana kuitenkin tulee olla jonkinlainen luottamus järjestelmän toimintaan. Tarvitaan useampia suunnitelmia eri olosuhteisiin. Ja kuten olemme tässä nyt yrittäneet sinut saada ymmärtämään, ei ole sellaista olosuhdetta, jossa suunniteltu evakuointikapasiteetti ei riittäisi kaikkien matkustajien evakuointiin. 

Pelastuslautakunnan uusimman lausunnon perusperiaate evakuoinnissa on että matkustajat voivat oma-aloitteisesti evakuoida tarvittaessa itsensä. Tämä määritelmä täyttyy. Mikäli he olisivat kanssasi samaa mieltä, eikö se olisi oleellista ottaa puheeksi jo tässä vaiheessa, kun asiaan liittyviä päätöksiä tehdään? He jättivät lausuntoon kyllä pienen aukon tätä varten, mutta jos kyse olisi oikeasti koko järjestelmän suunnittelussa olevasta räikeästä turvallisuusperiaatteiden vastaisesta toiminnasta (kuten sinä väität), niin eiköhän lausunto aiheesta olisi heti tihennetyn vuorovälisuunnitelman julkistamisen jälkeen esitetty. En usko, että heidän olisi järkevää odottaa siihen asti kunnes päätökset on jo tehty ja vasta sen jälkeen ilmoittaa, että koko suunnitelma on rakennettu heidän suositustensa vastaisesti.

Oikeassa hätätilanteessa on aivan sama mikä on ensisijainen evakuointipiste paperilla hitaassa evakuoinnissa. Tällöin kun evakuoidaan joka tapauksessa lähintä turvallista reittiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt en ymmärrä?...
> 
> Nyt putosin kärryiltä?


Anteeksi vain, mutta nämä kuvannevat tätä keskustelua parhaiten.

Sinä pallottelet nyt edestakaisin melkein kaikkea kirjoittamalla mitä itse luulet. Ja väität, että minä olen kirjoittanut/sanonut/ollut sitä mieltä mitä sinä luulet. En olisi viitsinyt enää vastata koko ketjuun, mutta edellisen pitkän viestisi perusteella heräsi toivon kipinä, että ovivikaesmerkkisi avulla ehkä olisit ymmärtänyt, mistä on kyse. Mutta minä ymmärsinkin täysin väärin, mitä selitit.

Palaat taas H:gin pelastuslautakunnan lausuntoon kaiken avaavana ja selittävänä, kun olen jo sanonut, etten minä kirjoita sen perusteella, vaan keskusteltuani pelastusviranomaisten kanssa. Ja me olemme täysin samaa mieltä asioista ja ymmärrämme molemmat toisemme. Vai olisiko ehkä niin päin, että minä ymmärrän, mitä he sanovat, ja heidän mielestään olen ymmärtänyt täysin oikein.

Aivan yksinkertainen ydinasia on ja on koko ajan ollut, että mikä hyvänsä juna missä hyvänsä kohdassa tunnelia ja kaikissa tilanteissa on voitava esteettä ja viivytyksettä ajaa asemalle. Näin siksi, ettei ole ollenkaan sama, joudutaanko evakuoimaan tunnelissa vai asemalla. Sinun virheesi on, että mielestäsi on sama, evakuoidaanko tunnelissa vai asemalla.

Ja aivan yksinkertainen seuraus tästä vaatimuksesta on, että liikenne on suunniteltava niin, että junan mennessä tunneliin sielllä ei ole toista junaa edessä ja seuraavan aseman laituriraide on tyhjä. Ja tästä vaan nyt sitten seuraa se, että vuoroväli ei voi olla tämän vaatimuksen toteutuessa lyhyempi kuin pisimmän tunnelin ajoaika.

Kaikki muu selittely on jonnin joutavaa. Ja minä en ole tuota keksinyt, enkä minä ole lukenut yhtä lausuntoa ja tulkinnut sitä omin päin. Tuo on pelastustoimen määrittämä lähtökohta kun länsimetron suunnittelijat heiltä kysyivät, miten pelastustoiminta hoidetaan. Näin on minulle sanottu, ja voit olla pelastustoimesta vastuussa olevien kanssa tietenkin eri mieltä tai olla ymmärtämättä tuota periaatetta. Mutta enää en siitä kanssasi kinaa. Se ei kiinnosta minua eikä varmaan muitakaan.




> Ja tuohon budjettiisi: Et maininnut, että vuorovälin väljennys poistaa automaatin, joten en voinut ihan ajatuksenlentoasi seurata.


Automaatilla tai kuljettajattomalla ajolla ei ole mitään vaikutusta vuoroväliin. HKL:n raporteissa väitetään ettei lyhyttä vuoroväliä voi ajaa ilman kuljettajatonta automaattia, mutta se on valehtelua, jonka tarkoitus on johtaa rahoista päättäjät harhaan. Miten muuten olisi ollut mahdollista, että Pariisissa on ajettu jo 1950-luvulta lähtien 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä kuljettajaohjauksessa?

Budjetissa vertasin ainoastaan sitä, mitä HKL ja Länsimetro Oy ehdottavat ja haluavat siihen, mitä voidaan halvemmalla ja vähemmin ongelmin tehdä.




> Nyt sitten siis hyväksyisit 3 vp:n junat 1,5 minuutin vuorovälillä kuitenkin vai?


Olen koko ajan ja johdonmukaisesti ollut sitä mieltä, että asemia ei pidä lyhentää koska se laskee kapasiteettia ja tekee Espoon päästä epäyhteensopivan muun metron kanssa.

Järjestelmän kapasiteetin pudotus on se sama 33 % riippumatta siitä, mikä on järjestelmän lyhin vuoroväli. Esitettyjen suunnitelmien mukaan pelastussuunnitelman täyttävä lyhin vuoroväli on 3 min (Ruoholahti-Lauttasaari -välin ollessa määräävä asemaväli). Ja silläkin vuorovälillä lyhyet asemat vähentävät kapasiteettia 33 %. Vaunumäärät ovat vain puolet siitä, mitä 1,5 min vuorovälillä, eli 120 ja 80 vaunua tunnissa.

Nykyään ajetaan, kuten tiedät, 90 vaunua tunnissa. Joten lyhyillä asemilla ei järjestelmän kapasiteetti riitä pelastussuunnitelman mukaisella vuorovälillä. 90 on enemmän kuin 80, joka Espoossa on pelastussuunnitelman mukaan mahdollista.  :Smile: 

Ja vielä sokerina pohjalla: Nykyinen kulunvalvontajärjestelmä on tehty minun tietojeni mukaan 2,5 minuutin vuorovälille. Ja kädessäni olevan talven 2000-2001 aikataulukirjan mukaan metroa ajettiin 3 min vuorovälillä. Sitten - näin minulle on kerrottu - siirryttiin 4 minuutin vuoroväliin, koska oltiin sitä mieltä, että junat olivat liian täysiä. 3 minuutin vuoroväliä ajettiin 4 vaunun junilla ja vaunuja ei ollut tarpeeksi, jotta olisi voitu lisätä junien pituuttaa vuoroväliä harventamatta. Vaunut riittivät 6 vaunun juniin 4 minuutin vuorovälillä.

Eli mitä tästä opimme: Ettei ole kovin pätevä perustelu väittää, että on hankittava kuljettajaton automaattiajo, jotta voidaan ajaa nykyistä lyhyempiä vuorovälejä.

Eikä ole kovin pätevä perustelu väittää, että lyhentämällä asemia säästetään rahaa, jos samalla väitetään, että sitten on pakko hankkia kuljettajaton automaatti. Mutta sen verran mutkikasta tämä logiikka on, että näyttää olevan monille ja ehkä luottamusmiespäättäjillekin liian vaikea ymmärtää, miten heitä harhautetaan.




> Ymmärrän kyllä pointtisi siinä, että jos automaatio unohdettaisiin, niin varaa olisi rakentaa pidemmät laiturit ja vuorovälin ei tarvitsisi olla niin tiheä, mutta tällöin oltaisiin ihan yhtä rampautuneessa tilanteessa, jossa yksi häiriö sekoittaisi koko järjestelmän välittömästi.


Hyvä että ymmärrät, mutta et aivan loppuun asti. 3 min vuorovälillä ja 40 km/h linjanopuedella 18,6 km:n tunneliosuudella on enintään 10 junaa suuntaan 2 km etäisyydellä toisistaan. Ja tunneliosuudella on 13 asemaa, eli pelivaraa on 3 asemaa. Tilanne on huomattavasti parempi kuin 2 minuutin vuorovälillä, jolloin junia on 14 eli yksi enemmän kuin asemia.




> Tärkeintä on aina turvallisuus ja vasta sen jälkeen liikenteen sujuvuus...


Oikein.



> ...Mutta kuten on jo useasti tuotu esiin, vuoroväli ei vaikuta oleellisesti turvallisuuteen...


Väärin.



> ... joten tällöin etusijalle voidaan asettaa liikenteen sujuvuus ja sujuvuuden kannalta on tärkeää, että asemien välille voidaan ajaa, vaikkei kulkutie seuraavalle asemalle olisikaan vapaa.


Edelleen väärin. Koska tässä on asetettu turvallisuus toiselle sijalle, kun kerran tunnelissa evakuointia tulee turvallisuuden vuoksi välttää.




> EDIT: Sanot että tietokoneisiin ei voida luottaa...


En kirjoittanut tietokoneista vaan tekniikasta.




> Jos koneet eivät toimi, eivät liiku junatkaan, joten asemille ei tällöin päästä evakuoimaan, ellei juna sitten valmiiksi sellaisella ole. Vuorovälillä ei ole mitään merkitystä tälle.


Onpas. Koska liian lyhyen vuorovälin vuoksi yhdessä palo-osastossa tunnelissa voi olla kaksi junaa. Siellä on myös 2-kertainen määrä ihmisiä, minkä vuoksi mahdollisia loukkaantuneita ja kuolevia on tuplaten. Se on huomattavasti pahempi tilanne kuin yksi juna myös sen vuoksi, että molempien junien luokse pääsyyn tarvitaan kaksi pelastusryhmää.




> Lähtökohtana kuitenkin tulee olla jonkinlainen luottamus järjestelmän toimintaan.


Ei ole, vaan lähtökohta on, ettei mikään toimi. Se seikka, että jokin voi toimia on vain mahdollisuus sille, että vahingot pienenevät.




> Oikeassa hätätilanteessa on aivan sama mikä on ensisijainen evakuointipiste paperilla hitaassa evakuoinnissa. Tällöin kun evakuoidaan joka tapauksessa lähintä turvallista reittiä.


Ei ole. Oikeassa hätätilanteessa on suuri merkitys sillä, että evakuointi tapahtuu nopeasti ja apu tulee nopeasti. Siksi pitää päästä asemalle ja siksi pitää välttää jäämistä tunneliin ja evakuointia siellä. Sinne kun ei ole mahdollista järjestää yhtä hyviä evakuointiolosuhteita kuin asemalle. Evakuointilaituri ja käytävät viereiseen tunneliin eivät ole sama asia kuin asema.

Enköhän nyt ole jo kylliksi selittänyt. Osoita jatkossa moitteesi niille, joiden työstä ja sen tuloksista olen kertonut, kiitos.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja kädessäni olevan talven 2000-2001 aikataulukirjan mukaan metroa ajettiin 3 min vuorovälillä. Sitten - näin minulle on kerrottu - siirryttiin 4 minuutin vuoroväliin, koska oltiin sitä mieltä, että junat olivat liian täysiä.


3 minuutin vuorovälistä siirryttiin 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin M200-sarjan tultua täysin käyttöön, koska junat olivat liian täysiä. 2,5 minuutin vuorovälistä vaihdettiin kesken aikataulukauden 4 min vuoroväliin kolmen vaunuparin junilla, koska liikenne ei käytännössä toiminut 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Tämän varmaan kaikki metroa siihen aikaan käyttäneet muistavat.

----------


## TheKraken

> Aivan yksinkertainen ydinasia on ja on koko ajan ollut, että mikä hyvänsä juna missä hyvänsä kohdassa tunnelia ja kaikissa tilanteissa on voitava esteettä ja viivytyksettä ajaa asemalle. Näin siksi, ettei ole ollenkaan sama, joudutaanko evakuoimaan tunnelissa vai asemalla. Sinun virheesi on, että mielestäsi on sama, evakuoidaanko tunnelissa vai asemalla.


Ei tietenkään ole sama. Kyllä sen tiedän. Sinä vain nyt unohdat sen seikan, että normaalisti, liikenteen sujuessa, ajaminen asemalle on mahdollista.

On olemassa tilanteita joissa asemalle pääsy ei onnistu, eivätkä nämä ole ainoastaan riippuvaisia edellä olevasta liikenteestä eivätkä vuorovälistä. Tähän varaudutaan evakuointilaiturein. Tietenkin on tärkeää, että järjestelmä ja tekniikka suunnitellaan niin, että junalle voidaan turvata mahdollisimman helposti, nopeasti ja mielellään automaattisesti ilman reaktioaikaa kulkutie edellä olevalle asemalle. Tämä on nykytekniikalla erittäin helppoa. On kuitenkin kohtuutonta liikenteen rampauttamista estää junien tunneliin ajattaminen ilman kulkutietä seuraavalle asemalle, koska riski joka tässä otetaan on minimaalinen. Riski on sitä kokoluokkaa, joka liikenteessä joudutaan muutenkin ottamaan.

Pienikin häiriö heijastuisi koko liikenteeseen lähes välittömästi.




> Ja aivan yksinkertainen seuraus tästä vaatimuksesta on, että liikenne on suunniteltava niin, että junan mennessä tunneliin sielllä ei ole toista junaa edessä ja seuraavan aseman laituriraide on tyhjä. Ja tästä vaan nyt sitten seuraa se, että vuoroväli ei voi olla tämän vaatimuksen toteutuessa lyhyempi kuin pisimmän tunnelin ajoaika.


Aivan. Tämä olisi se helpoin tapa, mutta liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta kohtuutonta. Minuutin häiriö Matinkylässä aiheuttaisi vastaavan odotuksen Mellunmäessä (tai vähintään Sörnäisissä, riippuen siitä sovelletaanko sääntöä ulkoasemillekin). Allejäänti Matinkylässä pysäyttäisi myös Itä-Helsinki - keskusta liikenteen jne.




> Kaikki muu selittely on jonnin joutavaa. Ja minä en ole tuota keksinyt, enkä minä ole lukenut yhtä lausuntoa ja tulkinnut sitä omin päin. Tuo on pelastustoimen määrittämä lähtökohta kun länsimetron suunnittelijat heiltä kysyivät, miten pelastustoiminta hoidetaan. Näin on minulle sanottu, ja voit olla pelastustoimesta vastuussa olevien kanssa tietenkin eri mieltä tai olla ymmärtämättä tuota periaatetta. Mutta enää en siitä kanssasi kinaa. Se ei kiinnosta minua eikä varmaan muitakaan.


Miksi tämä lähtökohta on sitten täysin unohdettu  pelastustoimen puolella? Miksei kukaan heistä ota aiheeseen kantaa nyt kun se olisi viimeistään ajankohtaista? Missä on lausunto, jossa tyrmätään nykyinen suunnitelma? Eikö olisi tärkeää tehdä se lausunto nyt, ennen kuin asia menee valtuuston päätettäväksi? Eikä sitten pers eellä puuhun päätöksen teon jälkeen?




> Automaatilla tai kuljettajattomalla ajolla ei ole mitään vaikutusta vuoroväliin. HKL:n raporteissa väitetään ettei lyhyttä vuoroväliä voi ajaa ilman kuljettajatonta automaattia, mutta se on valehtelua, jonka tarkoitus on johtaa rahoista päättäjät harhaan. Miten muuten olisi ollut mahdollista, että Pariisissa on ajettu jo 1950-luvulta lähtien 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä kuljettajaohjauksessa?
> ...
> Ja vielä sokerina pohjalla: Nykyinen kulunvalvontajärjestelmä on tehty minun tietojeni mukaan 2,5 minuutin vuorovälille. Ja kädessäni olevan talven 2000-2001 aikataulukirjan mukaan metroa ajettiin 3 min vuorovälillä. Sitten - näin minulle on kerrottu - siirryttiin 4 minuutin vuoroväliin, koska oltiin sitä mieltä, että junat olivat liian täysiä. 3 minuutin vuoroväliä ajettiin 4 vaunun junilla ja vaunuja ei ollut tarpeeksi, jotta olisi voitu lisätä junien pituuttaa vuoroväliä harventamatta. Vaunut riittivät 6 vaunun juniin 4 minuutin vuorovälillä.


En ole missään vaiheessa väittänyt, ettäkö automaatti olisi 1,5 minuutin vuorovälin edellytys. Itse sinä pidit jotenkin itsestään selvänä, että jos vuoroväliä väljennetään, unohdetaan myös automaatti ja täten metro halpenee. Tätä minä tarkoitin. Tällaista vaihtoehtoa ei kuitenkaan tällä hetkellä kaavailla.

Pohjasokerisi ovat siinä mielessä oikeita, että 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli on teoriassa mahdollista. Käytännössä kuitenkaan ei, koska järjestelmästä tuli tällöin liian häiriöherkkä. Tämä oli tietääkseni yksi kokeilun lopettamisen syistä. Kääntöraiteet eivät vetäneet tarpeeksi hyvin ja liikenteessä oli jatkuvasti tästä syystä häiriöitä. Oltiin samassa tilanteessa, johon yrität liikennettä nyt ajaa: vuoroväli oli minimissään, joten jokainen viivästys heijastui koko linjan matkalla. Juna ei voinut olla 2,5 minuuttia toista lähempänä, koska tämä ei ole teknisesti mahdollista (ok myönnän, että joillain rataosuuksilla tämä onnistuu ja onnistuisi tietysti lyhyemmillä asemaväleillä myös yksi juna per asema -ajattelussa).




> En kirjoittanut tietokoneista vaan tekniikasta.


No ymmärsit varmasti silti mitä tarkoitin. Nykyään tekniikkaa kun tuppaa usein olemaan enemmän tai vähemmän tietokoneita.




> Onpas. Koska liian lyhyen vuorovälin vuoksi yhdessä palo-osastossa tunnelissa voi olla kaksi junaa. Siellä on myös 2-kertainen määrä ihmisiä, minkä vuoksi mahdollisia loukkaantuneita ja kuolevia on tuplaten. Se on huomattavasti pahempi tilanne kuin yksi juna myös sen vuoksi, että molempien junien luokse pääsyyn tarvitaan kaksi pelastusryhmää.


Tässä sinulla ihan hyvä pointti, mutta siinä olet väärässä, että ihmisiä olisi kaksinkertainen määrä. Matkustajamäärät tuskin muuttuvat sen suhteen onko junia tunnelissa yksi vai kaksi. Toisessa tapauksessa tämä ihmismäärä vain on kahdessa junassa ja toisessa yhdessä. (Olettaen, että 3 vp:n junan vuoroväli olisi vähintään 2 kertaa suurempi kuin lyhyemmän 2 vp:n, kuten olemme tähän asti laskelmissamme käyttäneet)

Mutta jos toinen junista on toimiva (kuten kaiken todennäköisyyden mukaan on) voidaan se ajaa pois kyseiseltä alueelta, eikä evakuointiin tunnelialueella ole tarvetta. Näin pelastetaan jo puolet ihmisistä, ilman että heidän tarvitsee tehdä itse mitään. Jos tämä ihmismäärä olisi vain yhdessä junassa, jonka kulku olisi onnettomuuden vuoksi estynyt, junasta evakuoitava ihmismäärä olisi kaksinkertainen. Mikäli ehjä juna on palavan edellä, se ajaa seuraavalle asemalle. Mikäli sen takana, se ajaa edelliselle asemalle. Automaation hyöty tässä on se, että mahdolliset asemilla jo olevat junat voidaan välittömästi siirtää pois ilman yhteydenottoa kuljettajiin. Kaikki tämä voi jopa tapahtua täysin automaattisesti heti kun palohälyttimet laukeavat. Tietenkin tämä automatiikka voi pettää, mutta se on pieni riski ja voidaan minimoida järjestelmän tehokkaalla ja tarpeeksi tiheällä testaamisella, kuten turvalaitteiden kanssa aina tulee toimia.




> Ei ole, vaan lähtökohta on, ettei mikään toimi. Se seikka, että jokin voi toimia on vain mahdollisuus sille, että vahingot pienenevät.


Lähtökohdassa jossa mikään ei toimi tapahtuu evakuointi joka tapauksessa sinne missä junat nyt sillä hetkellä sattuvat seisomaan. Eli asemien määrällä suhteessa juniin ei ole mitään merkitystä. Evakuoidaan lähintä reittiä, oli se mikä tahansa.




> Ei ole. Oikeassa hätätilanteessa on suuri merkitys sillä, että evakuointi tapahtuu nopeasti ja apu tulee nopeasti. Siksi pitää päästä asemalle ja siksi pitää välttää jäämistä tunneliin ja evakuointia siellä. Sinne kun ei ole mahdollista järjestää yhtä hyviä evakuointiolosuhteita kuin asemalle. Evakuointilaituri ja käytävät viereiseen tunneliin eivät ole sama asia kuin asema.


Totta kai asema on aina paras vaihtoehto. Se ei kuitenkaan ole ainoa.

Tunnelissa evakuointia tulee tietenkin välttää viimeiseen asti. Se on aivan selviö. Mutta se ei silti minusta saa olla lähtökohta koko järjestelmän suunnittelulle, koska riski tunnelissa tapahtuvalle evakuoinnille on hyvin pieni tilanteissa joissa järjestelmä toimii. Riskiä voidaan entuudestaan pienentää luomalla yksinkertaisia valmiita ohjelmia liikenteenohjausjärjestelmään, jotka priorisoivat evakuoitavien junien asemalle pääsyn kaiken muun ylitse, keskeyttäen näin aikataulun mukaisen ajon. Tämän jälkeen muut junat voidaan tarvittaessa evakuoida lähimmille asemille vuorotellen.

Jos pääuhka toteutuu, tapahtuu evakuointi todennäköisesti joka tapauksessa tunnelissa, koska matkustajat pitää saada vaunusta ulos välittömästi.

Olen silti siinä samaa mieltä, että tämä keskustelu on käyty kyllä loppuun jo ajat sitten. Odotetaan nyt niiden ammattilaisten lausuntoa aiheesta ja palataan vaikka sitten aiheeseen, jos tarpeellista.

----------


## Markku K

> 3 minuutin vuorovälistä siirryttiin 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin M200-sarjan tultua täysin käyttöön, koska junat olivat liian täysiä. 2,5 minuutin vuorovälistä vaihdettiin kesken aikataulukauden 4 min vuoroväliin kolmen vaunuparin junilla, koska liikenne ei käytännössä toiminut 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Tämän varmaan kaikki metroa siihen aikaan käyttäneet muistavat.


Täsmennän sen verran, että 2,5min vuoroväli toimi ensimmäiset kaksi viikkoa ihan hyvin. Liikenne oli hyvin samanlaista kuin 3min liikenteessä, joskin joka toinen juna kääntyi Kampissa. Muistan hyvin koska ajoin itse junaa tuon "mustan syksyn."  
Sitten alkoi Kulosaaren siltatyömaa pitkine nopeusrajoitusalueineen ja homma kaatui siihen.
Eli 2,5min toimii, mutta on luonnollisesti häiriöherkempi kuin harvempi vuoroväli. Vielä tiheämpään vuoroväliin päästäisi lisäämällä opastimia (=lyhyemmät kulkutiet) ja vaihteita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitten alkoi Kulosaaren siltatyömaa pitkine nopeusrajoitusalueineen ja homma kaatui siihen.


Kiitos tästä täsmennyksestä. Ja myös Kuukankolle omastaan. Minulla kun oli tämäntapainen tieto, mutta ei varmistusta sille. Omakohtaiset muistot eivät tässä tapauksessa riitä, koska en asioinut tuohon aikaan säännöllisesti keskustaan, vaikka olenkin asunut liityntäliikennealueella vuodesta 2001.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pienikin häiriö heijastuisi koko liikenteeseen lähes välittömästi...


No taidamme olla yhtä mieltä siitä, että on parempi perustaa liikenne mahdollisimman harvaan mutta palvelutason kannalta hyväksyttävään vuoroväliin. Jotta olisi pelivaraa. HKL ja Länsimetro Oy eivät ole sillä kannalla, vaan haluavat perustaa liikenteen mahdollisimman tiheään vuoroväliin. Siitä ja automaattisista eli ihmisen valvomattomista ovitoiminnoista olenkin tässä ketjussa mesonnut jo aikaisemmin. Köpiksen automaattiminimetroa voi mennä katsomaan, jos haluaa käytännössä nähdä miten yritetään ajaa 1,5 min vuoroväliä automaattisilla ovitoiminnoilla ja liian pienillä junilla. Mutta kun on tehty lyhyet, yhden junan mittaiset asemat...




> Miksi tämä lähtökohta on sitten täysin unohdettu  pelastustoimen puolella? Miksei kukaan heistä ota aiheeseen kantaa nyt kun se olisi viimeistään ajankohtaista? Missä on lausunto, jossa tyrmätään nykyinen suunnitelma? Eikö olisi tärkeää tehdä se lausunto nyt, ennen kuin asia menee valtuuston päätettäväksi? Eikä sitten pers eellä puuhun päätöksen teon jälkeen?


Minäkin toivoisin asian selvittämistä nyt ennen kuin tehdään päätöksiä, joita on erittäin kallista korjata. Mutta olen kuullut - kuten aiemmin kirjoitin - että pelastustoimi on taivutettu hyväksymään liian lyhyet vuorovälit. Pyrin selvittämään asiantilan ainakin itselleni.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Kuljettajaton automaatti maksaa:
> Kuljettajattomuuden lisäkustannus asetinlaitteessa ja laituriovet vanhassa metrossa, noin 80 M.


Mitäs sitten kun automaattijuna ei pysähdykkään jämptisti niiden oviaukkojen kohdalle tai jos pysähtyy, mutta laituriovissa onkin puolestaan vikaa eivätkä ne aukea?

Onko ulkomailta kokemuksia? 

Tunnettuahan on esimerkiksi VR:n Pendolinoista, että vaikka junassa ei olisi oikeasti mitään vikaa, sitten voi olla vikaa vikailmoitusjärjestelmässä, joka ilmoittaa aiheettomasta viasta jossain "miljoonassa kohtaa" ja juna on sitten siitä syystä ajokelvoton.

----------


## TheKraken

> Mitäs sitten kun automaattijuna ei pysähdykkään jämptisti niiden oviaukkojen kohdalle tai jos pysähtyy, mutta laituriovissa onkin puolestaan vikaa eivätkä ne aukea?


Tällöin tietenkin juna tietää olevansa väärässä kohtaa ja aivan automaattisesti korjaa sijaintinsa.

Vikoja voi tietenkin tulla ihan kaikkiin laitteisiin. Lastentauteja tulee varmasti tulee myös näihin. Tätä varten onkin tärkeää, että päädyttiin nyt mihin tahansa kalustoon tulee testaaminen aloittaa hyvissä ajoin.

Itse olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että nykyisen aikataulun mukaan voidaan kyllä ehkä päästä aloittamaan liikenne uudella radalla, mutta epäilen vahvasti, että tällöin vielä uskallettaisiin täysin automaattiin luottaa.

----------


## kouvo

Kulunvalvontavehkeethän kai vanhenevat aikanaan? Koska Helsingin metroon ollaan ilmeisesti jokatapauksessa uusimassa näitä romppeita oli automaatti tai ei, niin kyseisen vehkeistön elinikä on nähdäkseni joitakin kymmeniä vuosia. 

Onko kukaan edes yrittänyt laskea kumpi tulisi kustannuksiltaan edullisemmaksi esim. n. 40 vuoden tarkastelujaksolla, automaatti vai kuljettaja? Vai ovatko nämä laskelmia, joita ei jonkun tahon näkökulmasta ole syytä saattaa julkiseen tietoisuuteen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko kukaan edes yrittänyt laskea kumpi tulisi kustannuksiltaan edullisemmaksi esim. n. 40 vuoden tarkastelujaksolla, automaatti vai kuljettaja? Vai ovatko nämä laskelmia, joita ei jonkun tahon näkökulmasta ole syytä saattaa julkiseen tietoisuuteen?


Nykyinen kulunvalvonta on ollut hyötykäytössä nyt 25 vuotta ja saavuttanee noin 30 v käyttöiän ennen kuin se saadaan korvatuksi.

Automaattihankkeen perusteluissa arvioidaan uuden(kin) järjestelmän käyttöiäksi 25 vuotta. Minusta se kylläkin on alakanttiin, sillä nykyisen teknologian pitäisi olla pitkäikäisempää teknisesti. Mutta ei ehkä kaupallisesti, en tiedä.

Jos lasketaan, että 70 M:n investointi siihen, että nykyverkolta saadaan kuljettajat pois, kestää 25 vuotta ja korkokanta on 5 %, laitteisto maksaa 4,97 M/vuosi. Nykyisen metron kuljettajakustannuksiksi sanotaan automaattihankkeen valmistelussa 3,7 M, mutta toisaalta automaattikin vaatii valvojia ja vartijoita 2,5 M:lla. Lisää kuluja tulee vielä siitä, että automaatin ylläpito on 0,9 M kalliimpaa kuin nykyisen. Siis näin laskien automaatin nettosäästöt välttämättöin henkilökuluin ovat 0,3 M/vuosi ja investointi maksaa 4,97 M/vuosi. Ei kannata.

No, kuljettajien määrä on kiinni vuorovälistä, ja kuljettajaton ajo ei kallistu, vaikka junat pilkotaan 2-vaunuisiksi ja ajetaan 1,5 min vuoroväliä (teoreettinen tekninen minimivuoroväli). Tällä vuorovälillä kuljettajat maksaisivatkin 9,9 M/vuosi. Eli kyse on siitä, millä vuorovälillä ajetaan, koska kuljettajakulut ovat siitä kiinni. Joten löytyy vuoroväli, jolla touhu muuttuu näin laskien kannattavaksi.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä viestisi on ensimmäinen selkotajuinen selostus automaattimetrohankkeesta, jonka minä olen nähnyt! Laita ihmeessä tämä tiedoksi jlk:n jäsenille!




> No, kuljettajien määrä on kiinni vuorovälistä, ja kuljettajaton ajo ei kallistu, vaikka junat pilkotaan 2-vaunuisiksi ja ajetaan 1,5 min vuoroväliä (teoreettinen tekninen minimivuoroväli). Tällä vuorovälillä kuljettajat maksaisivatkin 9,9 M/vuosi. Eli kyse on siitä, millä vuorovälillä ajetaan, koska kuljettajakulut ovat siitä kiinni. Joten löytyy vuoroväli, jolla touhu muuttuu näin laskien kannattavaksi.


Tämä on koko jutun ydin. Sillä vaikka automaatilla on halvempaa ajaa näin tiheää vuoroväliä, niin pitäisi kysyä, onko siinä 1,5 min vuorovälissä järkeä. Onko sille tarvetta? Jos käytännössä matkustajamäärä on sama ja palvelutaso matkustajien mielestä sama, kun vuoroväli on 3 min, niin sittenhän touhussa ei ole mitään mieltä.

Itse olen kyllä aika vakuuttunut siitä, että kun vuoroväli laskee tietyn kipurajan alle (olisiko vaikka 6 min tai 5 min, vaikea sanoa), niin suurelle enemmistölle vuorovälillä ei ole siinä vaiheessa enää mitään merkitystä. Vuoroväli  on yksinkertaisesti niin lyhyt, ettei sen lyhentämisellä ole enää positiivista vaikutusta.

Sitähän ei tietenkään Emme-ohjelma tajua. Voi parkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse olen kyllä aika vakuuttunut siitä, että kun vuoroväli laskee tietyn kipurajan alle (olisiko vaikka 6 min tai 5 min, vaikea sanoa), niin suurelle enemmistölle vuorovälillä ei ole siinä vaiheessa enää mitään merkitystä. Vuoroväli  on yksinkertaisesti niin lyhyt, ettei sen lyhentämisellä ole enää positiivista vaikutusta.


Tässä olet aivan oikeassa. Vuorovälin vaikutus matkavastukseen (kuinka vastenmielistä matkustaminen on) tai matkatuotokseen (kuinka halukkaita ollan joukkoliikennettä käyttämään) ei ole lineaarinen. Eli noin 5 min lyhyemmät vuorovälit eivät enää vähennä matkavastusta tai lisää matkatuotosta. Toisaalta kun vuoroväli ylittää 20-25 min, matkavastus kasvaa nopeasti ja matkatuotos vähenee nopeasti lähes olemattomaan. Eli vuorovälin muutoksen vaikutukselle on merkitystä sillä, mikä on se vuoroväli, joka muuttuu.




> Sitähän ei tietenkään Emme-ohjelma tajua. Voi parkaa.


EMMEä ei ole tarkoitettukaan tällaisen hienosäädön mittaamiseen, vaan se antaa suuruusluokkia sanokaamme vuorovälialueella 5-30 min. Mutta kummassa on vika, jakoavaimessa vain sen käyttäjässä, jos jakoavainta käytetään vasarana?

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

Yksi mikä pitää silti muistaa laskea kuljettajakustannuksiin on kuljettajien koulutuksen hinta sekä mahdollinen tulevaisuuden työvoimapula ja sen vaikutukset.

Jo nyt on aistittavissa työvoimapulaa "duunarihommissa" varsinkin kuljetusalalla. Tämä näkyy niin bussi-, rekka-, kuorma-auto sekä muussakin "ajotyössä". Tämä itselle tuttua, kun työkokemusta on sieltä puolelta jonkin verran ja aina ajohommiin päässyt "kävelemällä" sisään, vaikkei kokemusta aikoinaan ollut juuri lainkaan. Myöskin tutut alan yrittäjät ovat varsinkin tänä keväänä olleet aikamoisten ongelmien äärellä. Työt eivät vain yksinkertaisesti kiinnosta nuoria. Vaikka metron puolelle nykyään on vielä tyrkyllä useampi kymmentä hakijaa per paikka, niin joukossa on silti sitä sakkia, jota noin vastuulliseen ja säntilliseen työhön ei voi koskaan päästää.

Kukaan ei tiedä mikä tilanne 10 tai 20 vuoden päästä. Jos tämä nykyinen kehitys jatkuu joudutaan varmasti tinkimään kuljettajien "laadusta" ja tämä voi pitkällä tähtäimellä tulla hyvinkin kalliiksi.

Tämän mahdollisen tulevan ongelman automaatti ratkaisee. Mutta ihan spekulointiahan tämä on. Kukaan tiedä miten työmarkkinat tästä tulevat kehittymään ja alkavatko nuoret sittenkin arvostamaan säännöllistä ja varmaa työpaikkaa "seksikkäiden" pätkätöiden sijaan.

Itse en oikein ole vielä osannut muodostaa mielipidettä suuntaan eikä toiseen automaatin suhteen. Siinä on hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Katsellaan mitkä on tunnelmat loppuvuodesta, kun on tarkemmin tiedossa suunnitelmat.

Hyvää työn juhlaa itse kullekin!

----------


## Compact

> Vaikka metron puolelle nykyään on vielä tyrkyllä useampi kymmentä hakijaa per paikka, niin joukossa on silti sitä sakkia, jota noin vastuulliseen ja säntilliseen työhön ei voi koskaan päästää.


Onpas kiinnostus metroa kohtaan mennyt surkealle tasolle. ISS-hommiin (siivousta-kyttäämistä-koulutuksetta) lienee sama kiinnostustaso kuin Helsingin metrolle? Lienee palkkaus alakantissa, automaattisesti, junavalvoja-metodilla.

Kun VR Osakeyhtiö hakee kuljettajia omiin metrojuniinsa, yhtä aloituspaikkaa kohti on "satamäärin" hakijoita. Onkohan firmoissa jotain peruseroa?

----------


## juhanahi

> Kun VR Osakeyhtiö hakee kuljettajia omiin metrojuniinsa, yhtä aloituspaikkaa kohti on "satamäärin" hakijoita. Onkohan firmoissa jotain peruseroa?


Eiköhän suurin ero liene siinä, että VR:n kuljettajia ei ihan heti olla tietokoneella korvaamassa, vaan sinne hakee porukkaa töihin ajatuksella, että hommissa voidaan olla vaikka koko työiän.

----------


## TheKraken

VR:n palkat myös aika huomattavasti suuremmat ja veturinkuljettajan työ nyt muutenkin aika monen haaveissa voinut olla muksusta saakka. Harva sitä metronjunankuljettajan duunista kuitenkaan päiväunia näkee  :Wink: 

VR:n haku on myös koko suomen laajuinen, kuin HKL taas hakee ainoastaan pk-seudulla. Voisin jopa ehkä ihan mutuna heittää, että pk-seudun hakijamäärät voivat olla hyvinkin samaa luokkaa.

Kyllä hakijamäärät ovat kuulemma viime vuosina hieman kutistuneet. Osaltaan varmaan automaatiopäätöksien ja osaltaan varmasti tuon mainitsemani tämän kaltaisen työn kiinnostuksen laskun takia.

Kyllä HKL:n palkat ihan kilpailukykyisiä ovat. Enemmän metrojunankuljettaja tienaa kuin esim. osa sairaanhoitajista, lähihoitajista ja muista sosiaalialan työntekijöistä. He ovat työhönsä lukeneet lukio mukaan laskettuna helposti yli 7 vuotta ja tähän palkkaan pääsee kiinni 2 kk kurssilla. Ja he tekevät vielä kaikella todennäköisyydellä töitä jatkuvassa pätkätyökierteessä, kun taas täällä nimi pannaan useimmiten paperiin joka turvaa työpaikan hautaan asti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yksi mikä pitää silti muistaa laskea kuljettajakustannuksiin on kuljettajien koulutuksen hinta sekä mahdollinen tulevaisuuden työvoimapula ja sen vaikutukset.


Työvoimakustannusten nousun merkitys ei katoa, vaikka kuljettajat poistettaisiin metrosta. Kuljettajien sijaan työllistetään junavalvojia, vartijoita ja ylläpitohenkilöstöä. HKL itse esittää, että kuljettajat ja nykyisen kulunvalvonnan ylläpito maksavat yhdessä 3,9 M/vuosi ja kuljettajaton kulunvalvonta henkilöstöineen ja ylläpitoineen 2,5 M/vuosi. Itse epäilen tätä arviota optimistiseksi, sillä koettu trendi on, että kuljettajattomassa metrossa on enemmän henkilöstöä kuin kuljettajallisessa. Tosin kuljettajattomia metroja on toistaiseksi kovin vähän ja ne ovat erilaisissa kulttuureissa, mikä aiheuttaa myös eroja.

Se on sitten eri asia, minkälaiseen työhön on helppo tai vaikea saada henkilöstöä. Ainakin voin kuvitella, että vartijoiksi, järjestelmäylläpitäjiksi ja metrokuljettajiksi hakeutuu hyvin erityyppisiä henkilöitä. Palkkauksella vaikutetaan toki tehokkaasti työn haluttavuuteen, mutta maksajan kannalta ei ole fiksua siirtyä sellaisiin työntekijätarpeisiin, joihin ei saa porukkaa kuin kovalla rahalla.

Bussialan työvoimapula kuvastanee työn haluttavuuden tilannetta. Kun kilpaillaan markkinaosuuksista, kaikki tekevät tappiota ja palkkataso pysyy alhaalla. Ja kun se pysyy alhaalla, on vaikea saada työvoimaa. Palkkataso on keskeinen tekijä bussiliikenteessä, noin puolet kuluista. Metrossa työvoimakulut ovat muutama prosentti, joten niissä ei kannata pihtailla vaan maksaa kunnolla ja saada siten hyvää työvoimaa. Mutta nythän logiikka on aivan toinen: halutaan eroon koko työvoimasta, vaikka se ei kokonaisuutena säästä vaan vaatii joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta kohtuuttomat investoinnit.

Ihan vaan vertailun vuoksi: Kumpaa pidätte tärkeämpänä: 70-115 M kuljettajien poistamiseen metrosta vai 115 M Laajasalon suoraan raideliikenteeseen?

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> Työvoimakustannusten nousun merkitys ei katoa, vaikka kuljettajat poistettaisiin metrosta. Kuljettajien sijaan työllistetään junavalvojia, vartijoita ja ylläpitohenkilöstöä. HKL itse esittää, että kuljettajat ja nykyisen kulunvalvonnan ylläpito maksavat yhdessä 3,9 M/vuosi ja kuljettajaton kulunvalvonta henkilöstöineen ja ylläpitoineen 2,5 M/vuosi. Itse epäilen tätä arviota optimistiseksi, sillä koettu trendi on, että kuljettajattomassa metrossa on enemmän henkilöstöä kuin kuljettajallisessa. Tosin kuljettajattomia metroja on toistaiseksi kovin vähän ja ne ovat erilaisissa kulttuureissa, mikä aiheuttaa myös eroja.


Ymmärtääkseni tämän hetken suunnitelmat ovat, että työntekijöiden määrä kyllä putoaisi suhteellisen paljon, varsinkin suhteutettuna kaluston määrän kasvuun. Muutamassa haastattelussa on junavalvojien määräksi arvioitu n. 30 henkeä. Tämän lisäksi tietenkin sitten valvomohenkilökunta ja työnjohto, jonne en usko tarvittavan kuin korkeintaan ehkä muutama ihminen enemmän, jos sitäkään. Huoltopuolella luonnollisesti sitten tarvitaan uutta miehistöä, kun kalustonkin määrä kasvaa. Mutta en usko, että se n. 60 poistuvan kuljettajan määrää kuitenkaan vastaa. Tästä siis vähennetty junavalvojiksi uudelleen koulutettavat.

Vartijoitahan HKL ei suoranaisesti itse ota töihin, vaan nämä palvelut on ulkoistettu. Espoon asemat hoitaa ymmärtääkseni Espoo itse, joten heidän vartiointi yms muut huoltokustannukset ei sinänsä varmaan HKL:ää kiinnosta.

Junavalvojan homman mielekkyydestä ja haluttavuudesta on varmaan turha sen enempää vielä sanoa, kunnes toimenkuva selkenee. Mikäli homma on lähinnä sylkykuppina olemista junissa ja asemilla sekä välikätenä toimimista vartijoiden suhteen, niin varmastikaan kovin suuria massoja työ ei houkuttele  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta en usko, että se n. 60 poistuvan kuljettajan määrää kuitenkaan vastaa. Tästä siis vähennetty junavalvojiksi uudelleen koulutettavat.


Kuten edellä kirjoitin, HKL:n muistio kulunvalvonnan uusimisen kannattavuudesta esittää, että kuljettajien ja vanhan kulunvalvonnan ylläpidon poistuminen säästää 3,9 M/vuosi ja kuljettajaton ajo puolestaan tuo uusia kustannuksia 2,5 M/vuosi. Muistio ei selitä yksityiskohtaisesti, miten monesta henkilöstä on kyse. Sen vain voi todeta, että nämä kulut vähenevät 35 %.

Vaikka vartijat ovatkin ostopalvelua, se ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö niistä siitä huolimatta jouduta maksamaan. Eli palveluiden ostaminen ei poista henkilökustannuksia.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

Kuten edellä kirjoitin, nämä ovat samat luvut nykysuunnitelmien mukaan henkilömäärinä. Kirjoitin viestini antaakseni muunkin perspektiivin kuin pelkät eurot. Viestini ei siis ollut mikään vastaväite, vaan pikemminkin täydennys sinun viestiisi.

En myöskään väittänyt, että vartijat ovat ilmaisia, mutta halvempaa ne on vuokrata, kuin itse kouluttaa ja pitää varalla sijaisia, joten muutaman vartijan muutos ei lukuja paljoa hetkauta. Niiden määrää ei kuitenkaan ilmeisesti aiota lisätä, ellei sitten "kylmäasemia" miehitetä ja sehän ei kuitenkaan montaa lisävartijaa tarkoita. Espoon asemien vartijat ovat sitten espoon murhe.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viestini ei siis ollut mikään vastaväite, vaan pikemminkin täydennys sinun viestiisi.


Anteeksi sävy, ei ollut tarkoitus moittia sinua vaan suurpiirteistä asian valmistelua. Luottamusmiesten on lautakunnassa mahdoton ottaa kantaa asioihin, joita ei selvitetä edes sen vertaa, että ammattilainenkaan ymmärtäisi. Voisi hyvin kuvitella, että luottamusmiehet ovat kiinnostuneita juuri työllisyysvaikutuksesta. Muutenkin numeroiden taustaoja voisi avata, jotta asioita voisi arvioida. Pelkät eurot eivät ole kovin konkreettisia.




> Espoon asemien vartijat ovat sitten espoon murhe.


Hyöty-kustannuslaskelmassa oli laskettu myös "Rantametro" eli nykyinen ja Matinkylän metro yhteensä. Erittelemättä Espoon ja Helsingin osuutta. Helsingin osuushan ei ole ainoastaan nykymetro, vaan lisäksi osuus Ruoholahdesta kaupunginrajalle.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokous päätti tänään (päätökset tässä), että metron kulunvalvontatekniikan uusimisen ja metron automatisoinnin toimittaa Siemens Transportation System, jonka arvonlisäverollinen (22 %) kokonaishinta on 123,8 milj. euroa.

----------


## Albert

Huomenna (14.6.) avataan virallisesti Nürnbergin kuljettajaton U3 -linja.
Tietoa projektista.

----------


## Kolli

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135239818708

Hyvä hyvä, projekti etenee taas.
Vuorovälejä saadaan tihennettyä tehokkaasti ja tuubi sen kun sujahtaa tunneliin. Hyvä hanke.

----------


## Albert

Lausannen täysautomaattinen kumipyörämetrolinja M2 (6 km, 14 asemaa) vihittiin virallisesti 18.9.
Kaupallinen käyttö alkaa 27.10.

----------


## teme

Toivottavasti siinä Siemenssin sopparissa on sitten kunnon sanktiot, ihan siltä varalta ettei tämä toimikaan kuin junan vessa.

----------


## iTapio

> Toivottavasti siinä Siemenssin sopparissa on sitten kunnon sanktiot, ihan siltä varalta ettei tämä toimikaan kuin junan vessa.


Viimeksi kun matkustin junalla, tulin Pietarista Helsinkiin "Sibeliuksella" jossa wc:t lakkasivat yksi toisensa jälkeen toimimasta. :Biggrin: 

Viimeksi kun matkustin metrolla Ruoholahdesta jouduin puuttumaan siihen että avuliaat matkustajat pitivät ovia auki juoksijoita varten. Kun kolmas avulias Aatu meni oven väliin kehotin tyyppiä päästämään oven kiinni. HKL:n kuvallisen kulkukortin vilauttaminen auttoi.

Mietin vain miten tihennetyn vuorovälin liikenteen kanssa käy kun nykyisen 3 minuutin liikenteen aikanakin näistä ovien aukipitäjistä riittää harmia. Käydessäni Kööpenhaminassa tutustumassa paikalliseen automaattimetroon isännät paimensivat noin 100 hengen porukkaa jakautumaan junien eri oville jotta liikenne ei häiriinny... 

Ratkaisuja:
- Giljotiiniovet ilman turvatoimintoja. Ihmiset oppivat nopeasti ettei kannata rynnätä sulkeutuvien ovien väliin. Äänimerkki ja räms, ovet kiinni.
- Vartija joka vaunuun ja pamppua häiriköille :Wink: 

Vakavasti: miksi juoksijoille täytyy pitää ovea auki ruuhka-aikaan kun seuraava juna tulee joka tapauksessa 3 minuutin kuluttua?

----------


## killerpop

Helsingin Sanomat kertoo




> *HKL ja Siemens kiistelevät länsimetron automatisoinnista*
> 
> HKL ja Siemens peruivat viime hetkellä keskiviikoksi sovitun metron kulunvalvonnan allekirjoitustilaisuuden. Yhtiöt eivät päässeet sopuun länsimetron automatisoinnista.
> 
>      Siemens huolehtii HKL:n toimitusjohtajan Matti Lahdenrannan mukaan joka tapauksessa metroverkon automatisoinnin. Helsingin puolella sijaitsevan rataosan kulunvalvonnasta yhtiöt ovat jo päässeet sopuun.
> 
> Sen sijaan länsimetrosta ei toimitusjohtajan mukaan ole sovittu riittävän yksityiskohtaisesti. Tiukkasanaisissa neuvotteluissa ei päästy osapuolia tyydyttävään muotoon.
> 
>      Lahdenrannan mukaan keskustelut jatkuvat viimeistään ensi viikolla. "Neuvottelut eivät missään nimessä katkenneet, eikä tähän liity suurempaa dramatiikkaa", hän tasoittelee.
> ...

----------


## Murzu

Automatisoinnista yleisesti, ei koske pelkkää metron automatisointia siis... 

Automatisointia markkinoidaan sillä, että se tuo säästöjä, koska se ei sido henkilökuntaa eikä näin ollen aiheuta palkkakustannuksia. Kenelle se tuo säästöjä ja sitä kautta lisää käytettävissä olevaa rahaa, tavalliselle kansalaiselleko? Ei, se raha menee yrityksille, ja sitä kautta osakkeenomistaeliitille, jotka voivat käyttää rahan miten haluaa, useimmiten oman edun mukaisesti. Tällä säästetyllä rahalla tuskin alennetaan lippjen hintoja tai hankitaan parempaa kalustoa. Päinvastoin, lipputuloja pyritään jatkuvasti nostamaan, ja vanhaa kalustoa tekohengitetään rahan säästämiseksi. Tämän rahan säästämisen seurauksena omistajaeliitti saa vieläkin enemmän miljoonia, niin kuin ei vähempi riittäisi. Suurella osalla omistajaeliittiä on moninkertaisesti rahaa puskurissa, siitä mitä he edes pystyvät käyttämään, ja tämä puskurissa jemmassa oleva suunnaton rahamäärä on tavalliselta kansalta pois.

Kun automatisointia ei ole, ja suorittavan työn tekee työntekijä. Tällöin raha menee suoraan kansalaiselle, palkan muodossa. Tämä on eliitiltä pois, mutta silti heille jää rahaa golfkenttiin yms veneisiin. Miksi ei näin ole hyvä, vaan eliitin pitää saada vieläkin enemmän --> ahneus. 

Globalisaation ja vapaan markkinatalouden tulos on tämä. Rikkaat rikastuu ja köyhät köyhtyy. Automatisointi on yksi esimerkki tästä. Rahamäärä on sama, mutta automatisointi ohjaa sitä enemmän omistajaeliitin suuntaan. Ei-automatisointi taas ohjaa edes jotain rahaa tavalliselle kansalaisellekin, eli itselleen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Automatisointia markkinoidaan sillä, että se tuo säästöjä, koska se ei sido henkilökuntaa eikä näin ollen aiheuta palkkakustannuksia.


Ei hätää, sillä käytännön kokemusten mukaan asia ei ole näin. Automaattiset (mitä sillä milloinkin tarkoitetaan) joukkoliikennevälineet eivät vähennä henkilökuntaa, vaan pikemminkin voivat lisätä sitä. Tehtävänkuva ja työn tekopaikka vain ovat toiset. Ollaan liikenteenohjaajia tai -valvojia, asemahenkilökuntaa, vartijoita, teknisiä ylläpitäjiä jne.

Yksi perustelu sille, että otetaan kuljettaja pois välineestä on kuljettajan työn tylsyys. Henkilökohtaisesti en voi arvioida tätä, kun ei ole omaa kokemusta. Mutta kyllä tylsää tai yksitoikkoista voi olla valvomossa istuminenkin. Jos taas verrataan kuljettajan työtä junaemäntään tai vartijaan, kummankin työ lienee vaihtelevampaa kuin kuljettaminen, mutta kokonaan erilaisia taitoja ja ominaisuuksia edellyttävää.

Muuten Murzun huolesta sanoisin, että tuskin kenenkään tavoitteena on, että kaiken mikä maailmassa on, pitäisi olla sellaista, että se vaatii mahdollisimman paljon ihmistyötä. Eikös jokainen työntekijä odota työpäivän päättymistä, viikonloppua ja lomaa. Vuosikymmenten saatossa on työväenluokka taistellut itselleen 8 tunnin työpäivän, 5-päiväisen työviikon ja 5 viikkoa lomaa vuodessa. Pitäisikö palata 12/7-menneisyyteen?

Automaatio on yksi edellytys sille, että työaikaa on voitu lyhentää ja vapaa-aikaa lisätä. Silti aineellinen elintaso on noussut. Siis vähemmällä työllä saa nykyään enemmän. Ongelma on vain siinä, että esim. teknologian kehityksen tuoma tuottavuuden nousu ei jakaannu ihmiskunnalle tasaisesti. Me osaamme jakaa tuottavuutta rahana erilaisten tukijärjestelmien avulla siten, että kukaan ei kuole nälkään, jos joutuu työttömäksi. Mutta me emme osaa jakaa tasan työtä.

Otan tästä yksinkertaistetun esimerkin juuri uutisoidusta paperitehtaan lakkauttamisesta. Jos on 2 paperitehdasta, ja toinen päätetään lopettaa vaikka siksi, että yksi tehdas kykenee tuottamaan paperia sen kuin aiemmin kaksi, nykyinen ratkaisu on että yhden tehtaan työntekijät jatkavat 40-tuntista työviikkoaan ja toisen tehtaan työntekijät siirretään nollatuntiselle viikolle. Työssä jatkavan tehtaan työntekijät maksavat työnsä tuottavuudesta työttömyysvakuutusta, jolla pidetään hengissä työttömäksi jääneet työntekijät.

Rahaa siis osataan jakaa, mutta ei työtä. Fiksumpi ratkaisu olisi tietenkin, että jaetaan jäljelle jäävän tehtaan työaika ja kaikki jatkavat töissä siellä. Jos kerran tuotanto on sama kuin ennen kahdella tehtaalla, liksaa riittää jaettavaksi kuten ennenkin, etu on siinä, että se ansio kertyy vähemmällä työllä.

Työajan lyheneminen on ollut juuri tätä. Eli 1900-luvulla tuottavuutta jaettiin kaikille vapaa-ajan lisääntymisenä lyhentämällä työaikaa. Siirtyminen 6-päiväisestä 5-päiväiseen työviikkoon poisti tai esti periaatteessa 17 %:n työttömyyden, esimerkiksi.

Nykyään tällaista ei osata, vaan jaetaan kansa mieluummin menestyviin omien etujensa puolustajiin ja syrjäytyneisiin, joille etujensa puolustajat eivät halua jakaa etujaan  luullen, etteivät he joudu kumminkin työttömiä elättämään. Toki he elättävät työttömät kehnolla elintasolla ilman omaa yltäkylläisyyttään. Ehkä se tuottaakin mielihyvää nähdä toisen kurjuutta?

Antero

----------


## petteri

Testasin tänään Pariisin linjaa 14. Tuon kokemuksen perusteella kaikki väitteet automaattimetron pysäkkiaikojen hitaudesta ovat puutaheinää. Pysäkkiajat olivat ruuhka-aikaan 15-20s eli vähän nopeamman oloiset kuin Helsingissä. Linjalla 14 oli "kovat ovet", jotka sulkeutuvat lujaa ja niiden väliin kukaan ei todellakaan halua jäädä.

----------


## hylje

> Testasin tänään Pariisin linjaa 14. Tuon kokemuksen perusteella kaikki väitteet automaattimetron pysäkkiaikojen hitaudesta ovat puutaheinää. Pysäkkiajat olivat ruuhka-aikaan 15-20s eli vähän nopeamman oloiset kuin Helsingissä.


Lupaavan kuuloista!




> Linjalla 14 oli "kovat ovet", jotka sulkeutuvat lujaa ja niiden väliin kukaan ei todellakaan halua jäädä.


Ei onnistu. Liian turvatonta.

----------


## petteri

> Ei onnistu. Liian turvatonta.


Miksi ei onnistu? Pehmeät ovet M100 ja NRII:n malliin suorastaan kannustavat häiriökäyttäytymiseen ja hidastavat pysäkkiaikoja. Eikä tilanne, jossa matkustajat jatkuvasti työntävät kaikkea mahdollista ovien väliin vaikuta yhtään turvalliselta.

Minusta junien ovien pitää ainakin vaikuttaa vähän vaarallisilta. Reipas sulkeutumisvauhti ja kolahdus aiheuttavat ihmisillä automaattisen reaktion pysyä poissa ovien välistä. Kun oven väliin jäämisestä saa pari mustelmaa, tyhmempikin tajuaa, ettei sulkeutuvien ovien väliin tunkeminen ole hyvä idea.

Pariisin linjalla 14 muuten sekä laituri- että vaunun ovi sulkeutuvat samaan aikaan, niin että laituriovi on kiinni ehkä puoli sekuntia junan oven jälkeen.

----------


## ultrix

> Pehmeät ovet M100 ja NRII:n malliin


Onneksi M100:n ovet ovat pehmeät! Muuten käteni olisi luultavasti murtunut maaliskuussa 2006, kun nousin Siilitien asemalta metrojunaan sekunti piip-äänen jälkeen. Hisseihin ja juniin tottuneena kuvittelin, että ovet eivät voi mennä kiinni ennen kuin kaikki ovat kulkeneet ovista, mutta väärin: jäin itse kädestä ja laukustani oven väliin ja silloinen tyttöystäväni, nykyinen puolisoni jäi vieläpä laiturille! Onneksi avuliaat kanssamatkustajat raottivat ovea sen verran, että pääsin kunnolla sisälle.

Metroa eivät käytä pelkästään metropolin kiivaaseen sykkeeseen tottuneet stadilaiset. Sitä saattavat käyttää myös satunnaisesti kaupungissa vierailevat hitaat hämäläiset.  :Razz:  

Automaattimetro voi tehdä vielä karkeampia virhearviointeja ja jättää vaikka ihmisiä roikkumaan junasta. Automaattimetro on vaakahissi. Vaakahisseihin tulee soveltaa hissien turvallisuusnormeja, eli ovet eivät saa mennä kiinni, jos joku on välissä, ja hissi ei saa liikkua, jos ovi on vähänkään auki.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Testasin tänään Pariisin linjaa 14. Tuon kokemuksen perusteella kaikki väitteet automaattimetron pysäkkiaikojen hitaudesta ovat puutaheinää.


Olen itse testannut sitä jo vuonna 2002. Joten kaikessa, mitä olen automaattimetroista kirjoittanut, on ollut jo tiedossa miten tuo Pariisin vähäväkisin metrolinja toimii.

Pariisin 14 pelaa ihan hyvin, kun sillä ei ole juurikaan matkustajia. Köpiksessä oli ja on, joten siellä oli harvennettava vuoroväliä ja pidettävä pitkät oviajat. Tietenkin asemilla, joilla on vähän käyttäjiä, oviajat voivat olla lyhyemmät. Docklandsissakin on paljon käyttäjiä, siksi siellä on automaattimetrolla kuljettaja. Se ei tosin istu eristyksissä odottamassa, että juna pysähtyy itsekseen seuraavalle asemalle, vaan palvelee asiakkaita matkustamossa. Mutta ilman kuljettajaa ovet eivät sulkeudu ja juna lähde eteenpäin.

Enkä muuten usko, että Pariisissakaan saa tehdä sellaiset ovet, että hauraamman mummon luut murtuvat, kun ovi lävähtää kiinni. Mahdoitko uskaltaa itse kokeilla kättä väliin? Giljotiineista tunnetussa maassa vanha periaate tuskin olisi ollut käytössä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Automaattimetro voi tehdä vielä karkeampia virhearviointeja ja jättää vaikka ihmisiä roikkumaan junasta. Automaattimetro on vaakahissi. Vaakahisseihin tulee soveltaa hissien turvallisuusnormeja, eli ovet eivät saa mennä kiinni, jos joku on välissä, ja hissi ei saa liikkua, jos ovi on vähänkään auki.


Automaatimetrossa vaaraa joutua oven väliin liikkuvassa junassa vähenee oleellisesti siksi että siinä on erikseen laituriovet jotka sulkeutuvat ennen junan ovea, tai ainakin pitäisi sulkeutua.

Kuten sun kohdalla on sattunut, niin kuljettjan olemassaolo varsinkaan ohjaamossa  ei poista kokonaan vaaraa joutua liikkuvan junan oven väliin metrossa, eikä liioin busseissa eikä ratikoissakaan. 

VR:n lähijunissa on jokin "ovivalo" joka palaa jos yksikään ovi ei ole kunnolla kiinni, esim siksi että joku on välissä. Se "ovivalo" palaa tosin harmittavan usein vain siksi että paukkupakkasilla ovet eivätmene kunnnolla kiinni, ja se hidastaa junien matkantekoa, eikä ole ihan suositeltava varmistuskeino metrossa jossa seuraava juna on tulossa parin minuutin sisällä.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Pariisin 14 pelaa ihan hyvin, kun sillä ei ole juurikaan matkustajia. Köpiksessä oli ja on, joten siellä oli harvennettava vuoroväliä ja pidettävä pitkät oviajat.


Sinun kannattaisi jo tajuta lopettaa sellaisen automaattimetrofiktion esittäminen, jota faktat eivät ollenkaan tue. Pariisin linjalla 14 on 64 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa 9 kilometrin ja 9 aseman linjalla.  Tuo tekee 7 miljoonaa matkustajaa per asema vuodessa.

Linjan 14 asemakohtainen käyttäjämäärä on korkea. Pariisin matkustajarikkain metrolinja on linja numero 1, 166 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa 17 kilometrin ja 25 aseman linjalla, joka tekee 6,6 miljoonaa matkustajaa asemaa kohden vuodessa. Toki linja 1:n vaunujen maksimikuormitus on korkeampi ja asemat ahtaampia.

Kööpenhaminan metrossa on ilmeisesti noin 45 miljoonaa vuodessa (120000 matkustajaa päivässä) 21 km 25 aseman linjalla. 1,8 miljoonaa matkustajaa per asema vuodessa on todella paljon Pariisin linjaa 14 vähemmän.

Se, että Pariisin linja 14 vaikuttaa kevyesti kuormitetulta johtunee siitä, että Pariisin linja on potentiaalisesti erittäin tehokas linja, jota ei ajeta lähelläkään maksimikapasiteettia, kun linjalle 14 halutaan jakaa niin paljon RER A:n kuormitusta kuin mahdollista. Pariisin linja 14 sopii erinomaisesti vertailukohdaksi Helsingille pysäkkiajoista. Ja vaikuttaa myös vähän siltä, että automaattimetron maksimikapasiteettikin on kuljettajametroa suurempi. Ranskassa osataan ja Tanskassa ei. 




> Enkä muuten usko, että Pariisissakaan saa tehdä sellaiset ovet, että hauraamman mummon luut murtuvat, kun ovi lävähtää kiinni. Mahdoitko uskaltaa itse kokeilla kättä väliin? Giljotiineista tunnetussa maassa vanha periaate tuskin olisi ollut käytössä.


Minäkään usko, että nuo ovet rikkovat luita. Minusta vaikutti, että ovet on vaan rakennettu toimimaan mahdollisimman nopeasti ja vaarallisen oloisesti kuitenkin matkustajaturvallisuus huomioiden. Mutta en todellakaan uskaltanut kokeilla asiaa. Vaikka suomessa olen kerran kokeillut SM4:n ja Varion ovia eikä noidenkaan väliin ole mukava jäädä.

----------


## petteri

> Onneksi M100:n ovet ovat pehmeät! Muuten käteni olisi luultavasti murtunut maaliskuussa 2006, kun nousin Siilitien asemalta metrojunaan sekunti piip-äänen jälkeen. Hisseihin ja juniin tottuneena kuvittelin, että ovet eivät voi mennä kiinni ennen kuin kaikki ovat kulkeneet ovista, mutta väärin: jäin itse kädestä ja laukustani oven väliin ja silloinen tyttöystäväni, nykyinen puolisoni jäi vieläpä laiturille! Onneksi avuliaat kanssamatkustajat raottivat ovea sen verran, että pääsin kunnolla sisälle.


Mutta johtuuko tuo tapaus siitä, että hitaat ja pehmeät ovet aiheuttavat vaaratilanteita kun ovia ei kunnioiteta ja ovien täydellinen sulkeutuminen on teknisesti vaikea todeta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> VR:n lähijunissa on jokin "ovivalo" joka palaa jos yksikään ovi ei ole kunnolla kiinni, esim siksi että joku on välissä. Se "ovivalo" palaa tosin harmittavan usein vain siksi että paukkupakkasilla ovet eivätmene kunnnolla kiinni, ja se hidastaa junien matkantekoa, eikä ole ihan suositeltava varmistuskeino metrossa jossa seuraava juna on tulossa parin minuutin sisällä.


Berliinin S-Bahnilla oli viimeksi käydessäni junanlähettäjät vahtimassa, että ovet ovat kiinni ja matkustajia ei ole välissä. Lontoon maanalaisessa, jossa Berliinin tapaan on myös kaarevia asemia, on jo vuosikymmeniä ollut videomonitorit, jotta kuljettaja näkee koko junan sivun. Ovia on valvottava.

VR Oy:n ovivalo ei ole mikään erikoisuus, vaan nykyään ovia valvotaan sähköisesti kaikessa kalustossa. Ei Hesankaan metro lähde liikkeelle, jos jossain ovivalo palaa eli ovi ei ole mennyt kunnolla kiinni. Eikä tämä muutu miksikään siitä, että kuljettajat poistetaan. Kun sitten tulee ovihäiriö, joka ei poistu, ihminen tarvitaan tilanteen selvittämiseen. Käytännössä sen tekee kuljettajattomassa systeemissä joku vartija tai valvomo kameravalvonnan kautta. Ennen varmuutta juna ei lähde, oli kuljettaja tai ei.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinun kannattaisi jo tajuta lopettaa sellaisen automaattimetrofiktion esittäminen, jota faktat eivät ollenkaan tue. Pariisin linjalla 14 on 64 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa 9 kilometrin ja 9 aseman linjalla.  Tuo tekee 7 miljoonaa matkustajaa per asema vuodessa.


Miten se on niin vaikea uskoa ikäviä tosiasioita.

Oven tarvittava aukioloaika ei riipu aseman käyttäjämäärästä, vaan siitä määrästä ihmisiä, mikä eniten käytetyn oven läpi kulkee. Siihen vaikuttaa se, kuinka paljon matkustajia haluaa yhdellä asemalla yhteen vuoroon ja montako ovea ydessä vuorossa on käytössä. Ei siis edes se, miten pitkä on juna, sillä ovia voi olla yhdessä vaunussa vähän tai paljon.

Eli vuotuinen matkustajamäärä ei jakaudu tasan vuoden päiville, eikä päivittäinen matkustajamäärä jakaudu tasan päivän tunneille, tunnin matkustajamäärä ei jakaudu tasan jokaiselle tunnin junavuorolle eikä edes jokaiselle junan ovelle. Eikä kuormitus jakaudu tasan kaikille asemille.

Pariisilla on taatusti enemmän kokemusta metroista ja niiden liikennöinnistä kuin italialaisilla, jotka möivät automaattisen minimetron Köpikselle. Tai köpisläisillä, jotka ostivat minimetron italialaisilta. Ovathan pariisilaiset osanneet ajaa 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä jo 1950-luvulta lähtien ilman automaattimetromantraa. Ymmärrän kyllä Pariisin 14:n ja Köpiksen M:n eron, ihan jo nähdessäni yhden aseman ja yhden junan. Eikä se anna aihetta esittämääsi uhitteluun.

Pariisissa on tehty vanhanaikainen oikea metrolinja 120-metrisine asemineen entisten 13 linjan tapaan. Ja se on uskallettu tehdä kuljettajattomana, kun sillä on pariisilaisittain minimaalinen matkustajamäärä eikä kuljettajattomuuteen siten liity kummempia riskejä. Aluksi matkustajia oli alle 4 miljoonaa vuodessa, vuorovälikin taisi olla 10 min vielä 2002 ja asemia oli 7. Oli aikaa nähdä, että automaatti myös toimi ennen kuin linjaa jatkettiin. Ja arvaan, että kokemukset ovat rohkaisseet siihen, että linjan 1 vanhentuneen tekniikan uusimisessa on lähdetty kuljettajattomuuden tielle.

Köpiksessä oli aivan toinen lähtökohta. Haluttiin vain mahdollisimman lyhyt vuoroväli, 1,5 min, ja uskottiin, että kyllä automaatti asian hoitaa. Ja kun ei ennustettu kummempaa matkustajakysyntää, laskettiin, että ratikan kokoiset junat ja asemat riittävät. Jos olisivat vaikka kyselleet ranskalaisilta VAL-miehiltä, olisivat ehkä saaneet parempia neuvoja, mutta nyt meni metsään. Enää ei yritetä liian lyhyttä vuoroväliä.

Tiedän, että kaukoidässä on paljon automaattisia kuljettajattomia metroja, joilla on kovat käyttäjämäärät. Mutta siellä asuu myös erilaisia ihmisiä kuin Euroopassa. Idässä ei näemmä juosta ovien väliin vaan totellaan kuuliaisesti hälytysääntä ja punaista valoa, Euroopassa se ei vaan mene niin. Pariisilaiset sanoivat, ettei ykkösen kanssa tule oviongelmia, koska täyteen vaunuun ei ovien väliin enää tungeta. Ykkösellä itse matkustaneena uskon tämän. Siellä ei automatisoinnin ongelma olekaan liian vähät matkustajat ja pakko lyhentää asemia. Vähän eri juttu, Helsinki ei ole Pariisi.

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Berliinin S-Bahnilla oli viimeksi käydessäni junanlähettäjät vahtimassa, että ovet ovat kiinni ja matkustajia ei ole välissä. Lontoon maanalaisessa, jossa Berliinin tapaan on myös kaarevia asemia, on jo vuosikymmeniä ollut videomonitorit, jotta kuljettaja näkee koko junan sivun. Ovia on valvottava.


Muistaakseni noita Berliinin S-Bahnin junanlähettäjiä on lähinnä vain keskusta-alueen vilkkaimmilla asemilla sekä S-Bahn -linjojen pääteasemilla. Ihan kaikilla (rauhallisimmilla) asemilla junanlähettäjiä ei ole.

Lontoossa oli ainakin vielä 1990 -luvulla etenkin "tuubi"junissa mukana junanlähettäjä, joka kuikuili etenkin noilla kaareen sijoitetuilla asemilla, että ovien välissä ei ole ihmisiä ja antoi sieltä omalta paikaltaan junan keskiosasta tai lopusta lähtömerkin kuljettajalle.

----------


## petteri

> Ymmärrän kyllä Pariisin 14:n ja Köpiksen M:n eron, ihan jo nähdessäni yhden aseman ja yhden junan. Eikä se anna aihetta esittämääsi uhitteluun.


Kun ymmärrät Pariisin 14:n ja Köpiksen metron eron, oletan, että pystyt myös ymmärtämään kumpi ratkaisu asemien, junien mittasuhteiden sekä ovien määrän suhteen suunnilleen Helsingin metroa vastaava? Pariisin linja 14 vai Köpiksen metro? Ja käytät Helsingin metron automatisaation vertailukohtana lähinnä vastaavaa ratkaisua.




> Pariisissa on tehty vanhanaikainen oikea metrolinja 120-metrisine asemineen entisten 13 linjan tapaan. Ja se on uskallettu tehdä kuljettajattomana, kun sillä on pariisilaisittain minimaalinen matkustajamäärä eikä kuljettajattomuuteen siten liity kummempia riskejä. Aluksi matkustajia oli alle 4 miljoonaa vuodessa, vuorovälikin taisi olla 10 min vielä 2002 ja asemia oli 7. Oli aikaa nähdä, että automaatti myös toimi ennen kuin linjaa jatkettiin. Ja arvaan, että kokemukset ovat rohkaisseet siihen, että linjan 1 vanhentuneen tekniikan uusimisessa on lähdetty kuljettajattomuuden tielle.


Pariisissa on tehty linjalla 14 iso työ, jolla automaattimetron tekniikka on kehitetty toimivaksi suurimman volyymin raideliikenteessä. 64 miljoonaa matkustajaa 9 aseman ja 9 km linjalla ei ole enää mitenkään mitätön määrä.  Nyt automaattimetro on valmista tekniikkaa.




> Tiedän, että kaukoidässä on paljon automaattisia kuljettajattomia metroja, joilla on kovat käyttäjämäärät. Mutta siellä asuu myös erilaisia ihmisiä kuin Euroopassa. Idässä ei näemmä juosta ovien väliin vaan totellaan kuuliaisesti hälytysääntä ja punaista valoa, Euroopassa se ei vaan mene niin. Pariisilaiset sanoivat, ettei ykkösen kanssa tule oviongelmia, koska täyteen vaunuun ei ovien väliin enää tungeta. Ykkösellä itse matkustaneena uskon tämän. Siellä ei automatisoinnin ongelma olekaan liian vähät matkustajat ja pakko lyhentää asemia. Vähän eri juttu, Helsinki ei ole Pariisi.


Jos Pariisilaiset oppivat siihen, ettei ovien väliin tungeta, niin oppivat myös Helsinkiläiset, vaikka M100:ssa ja NRII:ssa onkin hyperpehmeät ovet. Ovien pitää vaan vaikuttaa oikein vaarallisilta giljoteeneilta, joita jokainen järkevä ihminen varoo ja samalla toimia niin, ettei ihmisiltä mene luita poikki. 

Jo Variossa, SM4:ssa ja M200:ssa on paljon kovemmat ovet kuin vanhoissa Helsingin ratkaisuissa. Vähän kovuutta lisää vaan uusiin ratkaisuihin.

----------


## Max

> Ei Hesankaan metro lähde liikkeelle, jos jossain ovivalo palaa eli ovi ei ole mennyt kunnolla kiinni. Eikä tämä muutu miksikään siitä, että kuljettajat poistetaan. Kun sitten tulee ovihäiriö, joka ei poistu, ihminen tarvitaan tilanteen selvittämiseen.


Taitaa olla tällainen ovivalo Varionkin ovissa. Kerran olin 3T:n kyydissä, kun Olympiaterminaalin kohdalta sisään hyökyi vaunun täydeltä nousevaa nuorisoa. Kaikilla tietenkin oli kiire jonnekin, joten tunkivat sisään niin paljon kuin suinkin mahtui. Ovet eivät menneet kiinni ja kuljettajan kehotuksista huolimatta ei väki tahtonut siirtyä ovivalon alueelta pois. Taisi siinä 4-5 minuuttia mennä ennen kuin lopulta päästiin liikkeelle... Toivottavasti metron liikennöinti ei mene tuollaiseksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun ymmärrät Pariisin 14:n ja Köpiksen metron eron, oletan, että pystyt myös ymmärtämään kumpi ratkaisu asemien, junien mittasuhteiden sekä ovien määrän suhteen suunnilleen Helsingin metroa vastaava? Pariisin linja 14 vai Köpiksen metro? Ja käytät Helsingin metron automatisaation vertailukohtana lähinnä vastaavaa ratkaisua.


Ymmärrän kyllä oikein hyvin. Siksi olen käyttänyt Köpistä varoittavana esimerkkinä, kun muut ovat käyttäneet sitä hyvänä esimerkkinä.

Kerrataanpa vielä virallinen ehdotus: mahdollisimman lyhyt vuoroväli ja lyhyet junat, jotka muka eivät ole muuten mahdollisia kuin automaatilla. Minun mielestäni mahdollisimman lyhyet junat ja vuorovälit EIVÄT ole mahdollisia kuin kuljettajilla. Automaatille (=kuljettajattomuus) sopivat paremmin pitkät vuorovälit ja pitkät junat, jotta on pelivaraa selvitä epäautomaattisten matkustajien aiheuttamista viivytyksistä. Varoittava esimerkki: Kööpenhamina. Koska siellä yritettiin juuri sitä mitä täälläkin halutaan  mutta se ei toiminut.

Minun mielestäni asia on niin, että junien ajamisessa ilman kuljettajia ei ole mitään erityistä hohtoa. Siksi ei ole mitään syytä panna rahaa kuljettajattomuuteen sen itsensä vuoksi. Minusta näyttää siltä, että Helsingissä tehdään juuri niin. Eli pitää saada kuljettajat pois siksi, että kuljettajattomuus on muka jotenkin hieno juttu. Koska kuljettajattomuus maksaa paljon (muutaman kymmenen miljoonaa), valtuusto ei anna siihen rahaa vain siksi, että se on hienoa. Joten pitää keksiä joku parempi selitys. Kuten että muuten ei voi lyhentää vuoroväliä. Ja niinpä on päädytty perustelemaan hanketta asialla, joka nimenomaan ei ole mahdollista. Mutta kukas siinä osaa väittää vastaan?




> Pariisissa on tehty linjalla 14 iso työ, jolla automaattimetron tekniikka on kehitetty toimivaksi suurimman volyymin raideliikenteessä. 64 miljoonaa matkustajaa 9 aseman ja 9 km linjalla ei ole enää mitenkään mitätön määrä.  Nyt automaattimetro on valmista tekniikkaa.


Kyllä kuljettajattomuus on ollut valmista tekniikkaa jo aikoja sitten ennen Pariisn 14:n avaamista, eli viimeistään VAL-metroissa lähes 20 vuotta ennen Pariisin 14:n avaamista. En tunne kaukoidän kuljettajattomien metrojen historiaa, mutta Euroopassa Pariisin 14 on (muistaakseni) ensimmäinen pitkillä junilla toimiva kuljettajaton metro.

Teknisesti en näe mitään eroa siinä, onko kuljettajattomassa metrossa junapituus 120 metriä vai 52 metriä kuten VAL-metroissa. Junapituuden kasvaessa ovien eli riskipisteiden määrä kasvaa, joten pysäkkiaikojen hallinta vaikeutuu. Mutta muuten touhu on aivan sama.




> Jos Pariisilaiset oppivat siihen, ettei ovien väliin tungeta, niin oppivat myös Helsinkiläiset, vaikka M100:ssa ja NRII:ssa onkin hyperpehmeät ovet. Ovien pitää vaan vaikuttaa oikein vaarallisilta giljoteeneilta, joita jokainen järkevä ihminen varoo ja samalla toimia niin, ettei ihmisiltä mene luita poikki.


Ammattilaisena en voi hyväksyä tällaista asennetta. Sisään pyrkivä matkustaja on kuitenkin asiakas, joka on kunkku, eikä ihmisiä pidä koulutta telomalla. Palvelun pitää olla sellaista, että ihmiset haluavat käyttää palvelua, ei sellaista, että niiden joiden on pakko palvelua käyttää, pitää opetella klovneiksi voidakseen olla palvelun käyttäjiä.

Jos kuljettajattomuus vaikeuttaa metron käyttöä, silloin ollaan tekemässä asiaa, jota ei pidä tehdä. Vika ei välttämättä ole kuljettajattomuudessa sinänsä, vaan ehkä tavassa toteuttaa se. Minusta esim. Lontoon Docklands on hyvä tapa toteuttaa kuljettajattomuus, koska siellä asia on käännetty asiakkaan eduksi. Junan kuljettaja ei istu eristettynä vaan on matkustajien joukossa heidän apunaan.

Antero

----------


## karihoo

> Minun mielestäni mahdollisimman lyhyet junat ja vuorovälit EIVÄT ole mahdollisia kuin kuljettajilla. Automaatille (=kuljettajattomuus) sopivat paremmin pitkät vuorovälit ja pitkät junat, jotta on pelivaraa selvitä epäautomaattisten matkustajien aiheuttamista viivytyksistä.


Maallikkomielipide:

Viimeksi eilen kun metroliikenteessä oli epäsäännöllisyyttä teknisen vian vuoksi, huomasin kotimatkallani metrokuljettajan kiirehtivän laiturilta kyytiin nousevia matkustajia "suhauttamalla" jarruja lähes joka asemalla (matkustin välin Ruoholahti-Myllypuro). Tämä lienee varsin vaikeaa toteuttaa automaattimetrossa, mutta sumeaa logiikkaa tarpeeksi kehittämällä voitaneen kehittää muita vastaavia "äänisignaaleja" matkustajien askelten nopeuttamiseksi/rauhoittamiseksi.

Tarkoitukseni oli siis ehdottaa, että tietyllä "koodilla" varustetuilla äänisignaaleilla voidaan kohtuuhelposti ohjata matkustajien käyttäytymistä. Esim. jos liukuportaiden yläpäässä kuuluisi tietynlaisella frekvenssillä toistuva ääni, se kertoisi matkustajalle seuraavan metrovuoron saapuvan laiturille ilman "liukuporrasurheilua" (käytän tässä tarkoituksella epätieteellisiä termejä).

----------


## kouvo

> Ammattilaisena en voi hyväksyä tällaista asennetta. Sisään pyrkivä matkustaja on kuitenkin asiakas, joka on kunkku, eikä ihmisiä pidä koulutta telomalla. Palvelun pitää olla sellaista, että ihmiset haluavat käyttää palvelua, ei sellaista, että niiden joiden on pakko palvelua käyttää, pitää opetella klovneiksi voidakseen olla palvelun käyttäjiä.


Sinänsä en usko että suomalainen olisi juurikaan ranskistä tyhmempi. Ja näin ollen uskon, että hän oppisi olemaan juoksentelematta metron ovien väliin ilman että saisi siitä elinikäisiä traumoja kyseistä liikennöintihärpäkettä kohtaan. Insinöörikin varmasti osaisi rakentaa automaattijärjestelmän, joka toimisi ihan kohtalaisen hyvin. Eli noin teknisesti tai käyttäytymispsykologisesti tarkasteltuna automaattimetro tuskin muodostuu miksikään ongelmaksi. 

Sen sijaan taloudellisesta näkökulmasta automatisointi on helsingissä täysin idioottimainen hanke, joka siis näiltä osin on hyvinkin linjassa koko metron laajentelupuuhastelun kanssa.

----------


## petteri

> Kerrataanpa vielä virallinen ehdotus: mahdollisimman lyhyt vuoroväli ja lyhyet junat, jotka muka eivät ole muuten mahdollisia kuin automaatilla. Minun mielestäni mahdollisimman lyhyet junat ja vuorovälit EIVÄT ole mahdollisia kuin kuljettajilla. 
> 
> Automaatille (=kuljettajattomuus) sopivat paremmin pitkät vuorovälit ja pitkät junat, jotta on pelivaraa selvitä epäautomaattisten matkustajien aiheuttamista viivytyksistä. Varoittava esimerkki: Kööpenhamina. Koska siellä yritettiin juuri sitä mitä täälläkin halutaan  mutta se ei toiminut.


Minun käsitykseni mukaan, sillä onko junissa kuljettajia vai ei, ei ole mitään merkitystä pysäkkiaikojen  suhteen. Tuo on helposti havaittavissa  Pariisissa, linjalla 14 ja linjalla 1 on täysin identtistä metrokalustoa, vain laituriovet ovat erona, toista ajetaan automaatilla ja toista kuljettajalla. Samalla vaunu- ja pysäkkikuormituksella molempien pysäkkiaika on käytännössä sama. (Tänään linjalla 14 ja linjalla 1 satuin täpötäyteen junaan, joten tuokin tuli havaittua.)

Linjojen maksimikapasiteettia automaattiajo kyllä nostaa jonkin verran, kun useita junia voidaan ajaa yhtenä järjestelmänä.




> Ammattilaisena en voi hyväksyä tällaista asennetta. Sisään pyrkivä matkustaja on kuitenkin asiakas, joka on kunkku, eikä ihmisiä pidä koulutta telomalla. Palvelun pitää olla sellaista, että ihmiset haluavat käyttää palvelua, ei sellaista, että niiden joiden on pakko palvelua käyttää, pitää opetella klovneiksi voidakseen olla palvelun käyttäjiä.


Eräässä pohjoisessa kaupungissa on vanhoihin metroihin ja raitiovaunuihin joskus rakennettu ovet, joiden väliin matkustajat ihan huvikseen tunkevat kaikkea mahdollista ja tuosta kamalasta tavasta aiheutuu jatkuvaa liikenteen hidastumista ja vaaratilanteita. Eikö tuota virhettä kannata kunnolla korjata ja ottaa mallia ulkomailta?

Vai pitäisikö mielestäsi Varioon ja SM4:äänkin saada M100:n "leikkiovet"?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos Pariisilaiset oppivat siihen, ettei ovien väliin tungeta, niin oppivat myös Helsinkiläiset, vaikka M100:ssa ja NRII:ssa onkin hyperpehmeät ovet. Ovien pitää vaan vaikuttaa oikein vaarallisilta giljoteeneilta, joita jokainen järkevä ihminen varoo ja samalla toimia niin, ettei ihmisiltä mene luita poikki.





> Ammattilaisena en voi hyväksyä tällaista asennetta. Sisään pyrkivä matkustaja on kuitenkin asiakas, joka on kunkku, eikä ihmisiä pidä koulutta telomalla. Palvelun pitää olla sellaista, että ihmiset haluavat käyttää palvelua, ei sellaista, että niiden joiden on pakko palvelua käyttää, pitää opetella klovneiksi voidakseen olla palvelun käyttäjiä.


En dramatisoisi ihan näin voimakkaasti tätä Pariisin linja 14:n ovikysymystä. Toki ne ovet vaikuttavat vaarallisilta (eli siis täsmälleen samanlaisilta kuin esim. linjan 1 kuljettajaohjatussa kalustossa) ja lisäksi vaunuissa on tarroja, joissa on käpälänsä loukanneen jäniksen kuva ja monella kielellä varoitetaan laittamasta raajoja sulkeutuvien ovien väliin.

Kuitenkin ennen kuin ovet sulkeutuvat kuuluu erittäin selkeä ja riittävän pitkä äänisignaali. Tässä vaiheessa ei enää pidä yrittää sisään ovista. Kun signaali loppuu, ovet pamahtavat kiinni kuuluvasti loksahtaen. Käytännössä niissä varmasti kuitenkin on turvamekanismi olemassa, koska jos joku on välissä, ovi käsittääkseni avautuu uudestaan (sanon käsittääkseni koska en muista nähneeni linjalla 14 oven väliin väkisin yrittäviä matkustajia -- kuljettajaohjatuilla linjoilla taas kuljettaja avaa ovet eli ne kaikki ja sen jälkeen tulee uusi yritys eli signaali ja ovet uudestaan kiinni).

Subjektiivinen kokemus matkustamisesta linjalla 14 ei ole ollut traumatisoiva, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Laituriovet tekevät ympäristöstä hallitun ja turvallisen tuntuisen. Ei ole pelkoa esim. siitä, että kuljettaja yhtäkkiä paukauttaa ovet kiinni ja lähtee liikkeelle kun itse jää tungokseen avoimen laiturin reunalle horjumaan. Kenties juuri laituriovien vuoksi laiturille seuraavaa junaan odottamaan jääminen ei tunnu niin pahalta. Toisaalta ajatus kahden oviparin litistämäksi jäämisestä on vielä vähemmän houkutteleva kuin pelkkien junan ovien väliin jäämisestä, siitäkin huolimatta ettei siihen välttämättä liity suurta pelkotekijää, pelkkä epämiellyttävyystekijä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Linjojen maksimikapasiteettia automaattiajo kyllä nostaa jonkin verran, kun useita junia voidaan ajaa yhtenä järjestelmänä.


Voisitko selittää, mitä tämä tarkoittaa.

Automaattiajo ei lyhennä vuoroväliä eikä lisää junakokoa. Mistään muusta ei kapasiteetti riipu. No OK, jos ei ole kuljettajia, ei tarvita ohjaamoja, ja siten voidaan saada lattiapinta-alaa 23 m2 lisää per juna. Jos junan pinta-ala on noin 320 m2, tämä prosentti ei paljon ratkaise.




> Eräässä pohjoisessa kaupungissa on vanhoihin metroihin ja raitiovaunuihin joskus rakennettu ovet, joiden väliin matkustajat ihan huvikseen tunkevat kaikkea mahdollista ja tuosta kamalasta tavasta aiheutuu jatkuvaa liikenteen hidastumista ja vaaratilanteita. Eikö tuota virhettä kannata kunnolla korjata ja ottaa mallia ulkomailta?


En ole huomannut mitenkään erilaista ihmisten käyttäytymistä M100 tai M200 -junissa, en Varioissa enkä NR-vaunuissa. Varioiden ovet ovat hitaat, mutta suurin ero ovien toiminnassa tulee kuljettajien työtavoista. Toiset optimoivat oviaikaa avaten ovia niin metrojunissa kuin ratikoissakin jo ennen vaunun pysähtymistä.

Jos on porukkaa, joka haluaa leikkiä ovilla, se tekee sen kuljettajattomassa metrossa myös. En kiellä sitä, etteikö normaalit matkustajat voisi oppia uusille tavoille, mutten pidä sitä syynä kymmenien miljoonien investointiin kuljettajista luopumiseksi.

Kaikkia ovien varolaitteita, kuten ääni- ja valomerkkejä ja vaikka laituriovia voi ryhtyä käyttämään ihmisten kouluttamiseksi myös kuljettajien kanssa. Se, ettei niin ole tehty, johtunee siitä, ettei niistä ole ollut mitään hyötyä. Tai ainakaan investointia vastaavaa hyötyä. Näitä järjestelyitä tehdään kuljettajattomien metrojen kanssa vain siksi, että ne koetaan välttämättömiksi, jotta kuljettajaton liikenne ylipäätään toimisi.

Perimmältään joukkoliikenne ei ole minulle mikään leikkikalu, jonka kanssa pitäisi tehdä kivoja ratkaisuja. Lähtökohtana tulee olla tarjota asukkaille mahdollisimman hyvää liikkuvuutta kohtuullisella hinnalla. Mikään tekniikka ei ole itsetarkoitus. Joillekin insinööreille vaan on kurjaa, jos heidän hyvät ideansa eivät olekaan tarpeellisia, jolloin pitää keksiä niille tarpeellisuutta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Voisitko selittää, mitä tämä tarkoittaa.
> Automaattiajo ei lyhennä vuoroväliä eikä lisää junakokoa.


Automaattiajolla voidaan lyhentää vuoroväliä, kun jokaisella junalla on jokaisella ajanhetkellä systeemin kapasiteetin kannalta optimaalinen nopeus ja sijainti toisiin juniin nähden. Pelivaraa ei tarvita läheskään yhtä paljon kuljettajapohjaisessa metrossa, joten kapasiteetti nousee.

Se on toki myönnettävä, että Helsingin metrossa kapasiteetin lisäämiseen automaattiajolla yli kuljettajametron maksimin ei ole  nykyliikennöinnillä tarvetta.




> En ole huomannut mitenkään erilaista ihmisten käyttäytymistä M100 tai M200 -junissa, en Varioissa enkä NR-vaunuissa.


Et siis ole huomannut Helsingin metrossa minkäänlaista tapaa syöksyä M100:en ovien väliin, jotta ne aukeavat? Ja, että M200:en ovien väliin ei samalla lailla tungeta? Suosittelen ihmisten käyttäytymisen tarkkailua metrossa.

Sinä et varmaan itse tunge ovien väliin? Minulla on  pahoja tapoja M100:ssa ja NR2:ssa, jossa tungen ovien väliin (M100:ssa ovi aukeaa, kun työntää jotain väliin ja NR2:n valokennoon osumalla ovi aukeaa), M200, SM4:n ja Varion ovien välistä pysyn poissa, mustelmat opettavat.  :Redface:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Automaattiajolla voidaan lyhentää vuoroväliä, kun jokaisella junalla on jokaisella ajanhetkellä systeemin kapasiteetin kannalta optimaalinen nopeus ja sijainti toisiin juniin nähden. Pelivaraa ei tarvita läheskään yhtä paljon kuljettajapohjaisessa metrossa, joten kapasiteetti nousee.


Jaa, tästä olemme kinanneet ennenkin. Automaatti ei kuitenkaan muuta fysiikan lakeja. Turvallisuuteen liittyviä normeja se voi muuttaa, muttei käytännössä kuitenkaan niin tee. Edes Helsingissä. Ei Helsingissäkään ole missään vaiheessa esitetty, että ajettaisiin alle 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä, mitä siellä Pariisissa on ajettu kuljettajilla jo puoli vuosisataa.




> Et siis ole huomannut Helsingin metrossa minkäänlaista tapaa syöksyä M100:en ovien väliin, jotta ne aukeavat? Ja, että M200:en ovien väliin ei samalla lailla tungeta? Suosittelen ihmisten käyttäytymisen tarkkailua metrossa.


Metrossa on sen verran tylsät maisemat tunneliosuuksilla, että väkisinkin tulee tarkkailluksi matkustajia. Ja luulenpa, että sinua lukuun ottamatta ovien kanssa muille kiusaa tekevät eivät edes erota M100 ja M200 -junia. Ovathan ne kummatkin oransseja ja kulkevat samalla raiteella samaan paikkaan.




> Sinä et varmaan itse tunge ovien väliin? Minulla on  pahoja tapoja M100:ssa ja NR2:ssa, jossa tungen ovien väliin...


Joo, en tunge. Ja suosittelen lämpimästi tapojen parantamista sinullekin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jaa, tästä olemme kinanneet ennenkin. Automaatti ei kuitenkaan muuta fysiikan lakeja. Turvallisuuteen liittyviä normeja se voi muuttaa, muttei käytännössä kuitenkaan niin tee. Edes Helsingissä. Ei Helsingissäkään ole missään vaiheessa esitetty, että ajettaisiin alle 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä, mitä siellä Pariisissa on ajettu kuljettajilla jo puoli vuosisataa.


Kiistamme lisääkö automatisonti metron kapasiteettia ratkennee jo vuonna 2011, kun Pariisin linja 1, joka nyt ajaa 1,5 minuutin vuorovälillä on automatisoitu.  :Wink:

----------


## ess

> Sinä et varmaan itse tunge ovien väliin? Minulla on  pahoja tapoja M100:ssa ja NR2:ssa, jossa tungen ovien väliin (M100:ssa ovi aukeaa, kun työntää jotain väliin ja NR2:n valokennoon osumalla ovi aukeaa), M200, SM4:n ja Varion ovien välistä pysyn poissa, mustelmat opettavat.


Varion ovissa on aivan samanlaiset valokennot ja ne rävähtävät välittömästi auki mikäli jotain on välissä. Turvareunat niissä ovat ohuemmat. Nr-sarjan ovet ovat aivan samanlaiset kuin vastaavissa DüWageissa (lukuunottamatta outoa ratkaisua portaan suhteen). En sitten tiedä onko DüWagit "suomalaistettu" kun ne on tuotu tänne, vai ovatko Valmetin nivelvaunujen ovet suoria kopioita edellisistä.

----------


## HKL 85

> En sitten tiedä onko DüWagit "suomalaistettu" kun ne on tuotu tänne, vai ovatko Valmetin nivelvaunujen ovet suoria kopioita edellisistä.


kyllä ne varmaan ovat.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## TheKraken

Tässä olen kyllä (kerrankin  :Wink:  ) Anteron kanssa samaa mieltä.

Kyllä M200 ovien väliin tungetaan ihan yhtä paljon kuin satasarjan vehkeidenkin. Ja ihan yhtä hyvin siitä ovien välistä mennään sisään, vaikkakin se vähän ponnisteluja vaatii. On sitä nähty lastenrattaitakin sullottavan.

200-kohdalla ongelma on vielä useasti ruuhka-aikoihin pahempi, koska ovien merkkiäänestä ovien sulkeutumiseen on hitusen pidempi viive kuin peruskorjatun satasen kohdalla (puhumattakaan korjaamattomista). Siinä on ihmisellä enemmän aikaa ottaa se viimeinen spurtti ovien väliin.

Toivon kovasti että laituriovissa päädytään ratkaisuun, jossa junan ovet lähtevät sulkeutumaan ihan hitusen aiemmin kuin laituriovet ja laiturioven väliin jääminen raottaa vain itse laituriovea, eikä vaikuta junanoviin. Tällöin jalkaa ei ehtisi laittaa molempien väliin kerralla. Näin ihmiset eivät oppisi sitä jalkaa sinne väliin tunkemaan viime tingassa, kun junan ovet olisivat jo kiinni ja he eivät enää kyytiin pääsisi.

----------


## Murzu

> Docklandsissakin on paljon käyttäjiä, siksi siellä on automaattimetrolla kuljettaja. Se ei tosin istu eristyksissä odottamassa, että juna pysähtyy itsekseen seuraavalle asemalle, vaan palvelee asiakkaita matkustamossa.


Mitenkä se kuljettaja niitä asiakkaita oikein "palvelee"? Kiillottaa kenkiä, jakaa kondomeja, kumartelee, siivoaa räkäklimpit lattialta, sytyttää pissisten röökit ja avaa vielä heidän siideripullonsa (kumartaen) ja juoksee välillä ovia sulkemaan (anteeksi pyydellen), vai? Sitä parempi, mitä enempi henkilökunta juoksee ja työtehtäviä on enemmän mitä ehtii hoitaa, niinkö? Ja selkään vielä tarra, "potkaise minua". Sittenkö oltaisiin tyytyväisiä, että jälleen yksi hyvä duunarihomma on saatu muutettua paskahommaksi? 

Luulenpa, ettei suomalainen paljoa halua asiakkaita palvella, korkeintaan komennella ja ojentaa. Ja tämähän johtuu ihan asiakaskunnasta, he ovat joko pohjasakkaa, tai sitten ylenkatsovia öykkäreitä.

----------


## hylje

Oletko ihan tosissasi?

"Junanhoitajan" varsinaisiin työntehtäviin odotan kuuluvan ovien sulkemisen (sekä häiriöiden nuhtelu tai neuvonta), reitti- ja paikkaneuvonnan, lipunmyynnin ja -tarkastuksen sekä läsnäolon.

Kyseessä on käytännössä konduktööri, joka ei käsittääkseni nyky-VR:llä ole mikään paskaduuni jota kuvaat.

----------


## risukasa

Konduktöörin hommahan on nimenomaan VR:llä se koiranvirka.

----------


## vristo

> Konduktöörin hommahan on nimenomaan VR:llä se koiranvirka.


En kyllä itse voi käsittää sitä, että VR:n ammattiryhmistä se, joka on eniten tekemisissä asiakaspelvelun kanssa voisi olla maineeltaan noinkin alhaalla. Konduktoorihan on sen kulloisenkin junan "myyntipäällikkö", joka voi suoraan vaikuttaa tuollaseen lokamaineeseen. Hänen tekemisistään riippuu paljolti junan ja sen asiakkaiden henki ja millaisessa maineessa VR-Henkilöliikenne kulloinkiin tarpoo. Ei mitenkään vähäinen määrä vastuuta hartioilla, ainakaan omasta mielestäni.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitenkä se kuljettaja niitä asiakkaita oikein "palvelee"?


Jo pelkkä läsnäolo on merkittävä palvelu, kuten Vristo totesi. Sitä toivovat myös pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät, mikä käy ilmi LVM:n teettämästä JOTU-tutkimuksesta koetusta turvallisuudesta pk-seudun joukkoliikenteessä.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> En kyllä itse voi käsittää sitä, että VR:n ammattiryhmistä se, joka on eniten tekemisissä asiakaspelvelun kanssa voisi olla maineeltaan noinkin alhaalla. Konduktoorihan on sen kulloisenkin junan "myyntipäällikkö", joka voi suoraan vaikuttaa tuollaseen lokamaineeseen. Hänen tekemisistään riippuu paljolti junan ja sen asiakkaiden henki ja millaisessa maineessa VR-Henkilöliikenne kulloinkiin tarpoo. Ei mitenkään vähäinen määrä vastuuta hartioilla, ainakaan omasta mielestäni.


Nimenomaan, suuri vastuu. Ja suomalaiseen mielenlaatuunhan kuuluu se, että ne työtehtävät joissa saadaan olla rauhassa asiakkailta ovat niitä parhaimpia  :Razz:

----------


## HKL 85

taannoin Lontoossa käydessäni huomasin, että esim. Central line kulkee n. 2 min välein, vaikkei olekaan automaattimetro

----------


## Albert

> Luulenpa, ettei suomalainen paljoa halua asiakkaita palvella, korkeintaan komennella ja ojentaa. Ja tämähän johtuu ihan asiakaskunnasta, he ovat joko pohjasakkaa, tai sitten ylenkatsovia öykkäreitä.


Näinkö lohduttomasti jaat meidät suomalaiset. Asiakkaana en tunnista tuosta itseäni. Ja 20 vuotta olin asiakaspalvelussa, enkä tuosta tunnista itseäni, enkä yleensä asiakaspalvelijaa. 
Toki olen ollut 15 vuotta asiakaspalvelun jälkeen muissa hommissa, mutta asiakkaana jo lähes 50 vuotta.
Ei tämä nyt kovinpaljoa taida liittyä automaattiseen metroon...
Jokin OT "asiakaspalvelu"?

----------


## Antero Alku

> taannoin Lontoossa käydessäni huomasin, että esim. Central line kulkee n. 2 min välein, vaikkei olekaan automaattimetro


Niin, ja Pariisin metro 1 on ajanut jo 1950-luvulta 90 sekuntia eli 1,5 min olematta automaatti. Nyt sitä ollaan kyllä automaatiksi muuttamassa, mutta ei vuoroväli siitä miksikään muutu.

Antero

----------


## Multsun poika

Moskovassa junien väli taitaa olla vieläkin lyhempi kuin tuo 90 sekuntia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Moskovassa junien vuoroväli on Urbanrail.net:in mukaan 90 sekuntia.

UrbanRail.net Moskovasta

90 sekuntia on lähellä teknisten arvojen määrittelemää samaa laituriosuutta käyttävien junien minimivuoroväliä. 

90 sekuntia sisältää tietystikin pysäkillä seisomisajan.

Pietarissa ja käsittääkseni Moskovassakin on laitureilla sekuntikellot, joista näkee junien välin. Kun edellinen juna lähtee 15 sekuntia seisottuaan, on seuraavan junan tuloon 75 sekuntia. 

Olen itse käynyt vain Pietarissa, mutta sielläkin käytetään minimivuoroväliä.

----------


## 339-DF

Washingtonissa mahdoton on käynyt toteen. Automaattinen, kuljettajaton metrojuna ajoi toisen perään sillä seurauksella että kuusi henkeä menetettiin, joukossa metrojunan ovien valvoja. Loukkaantuneita on HS:n tietojen mukaan 76, heistä 2 hengenvaarallisesti.

Onnettomuus tapahtui metron maanpäällisellä osuudella.

http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/artikkeli/.../1135247107165

----------


## Antero Alku

> Washingtonissa mahdoton on käynyt toteen. Automaattinen, kuljettajaton metrojuna ajoi toisen perään sillä seurauksella että kuusi henkeä menetettiin, joukossa metrojunan ovien valvoja. Loukkaantuneita on HS:n tietojen mukaan 76, heistä 2 hengenvaarallisesti.


Tällä hetkellä kuolleiden luku on 9.




> Onnettomuus tapahtui metron maanpäällisellä osuudella.
> http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/artikkeli/.../1135247107165


HS:n kuvassa pistää silmään parikin asiaa. Ensinnä voi miettiä sitä, miltä tuo sotku näyttäisi, jos oltaisiin tunnelissa, jossa vaunulla ei ole tilaa nousta ylös kuten tuossa. Toiseksi se, miten vaunu ylipäätään nousee tuolla lailla ylös. Nousun estämiseksi meidän vaunuissamme on uritetut puskimet. Vaunuissa pitäisi olla myös törmäysvyöhykeet autojen tapaan. Eli päädyssä on osuus, jonka on suunniteltu painuvan törmäyksessä kasaan vaimentaen iskua.

HS:n artikkelissa on lukijan kommentti, jonka mukaan 30 vuodessa on ollut 9 kolaria ja 15 kuolonuhria. Ei siis ollut ensi kerta, kun mahdoton oli mahdollista. Automatiikka siis ei poista onnettomuksia tämän empiirisen testin mukaan. Helsingin metron historiassa ei liene yhtään kolaria, ja koko aika on ajettu kuljettajilla.

En hehkuta, että kuljettaja olisi pelastanut tämän tilanteen, vaan voi jopa todeta, että yksi kuolonuhri vähemmän, kun ei ollut kuljettajaa rutistumassa ohjaamossa. Mutta jos verrataan kuljettajalliseen ajoon, linjalle pysähtyneen junan kuljettaja ainakin tietää ja ymmärtää, että juna seisoo linjalla, vaikka automatiikka ei sitä tajuaisi ja valvomo ei asiaa huomaisi. Pysähtymisestä tai vauhdin hiipumisesta on noin vuorovälin verran aikaa kuljettajan ilmoittaa valvomoon junan seisovan ja valvomolla siten mahdollisuus varmistaa, että seuraava ei aja perään. Ennalta suunnittelemattomissa tilanteissa ihminen älyllään on aina parempi kuin tyhmä ohjelmoitu kone, jolla ei ole tajua ymmärtää olevansa rikki. Luotettavuus- ja riskianalyysit ovat eri asiat.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HS:n artikkelissa on lukijan kommentti, jonka mukaan 30 vuodessa on ollut 9 kolaria ja 15 kuolonuhria. Ei siis ollut ensi kerta, kun mahdoton oli mahdollista. Automatiikka siis ei poista onnettomuksia tämän empiirisen testin mukaan. Helsingin metron historiassa ei liene yhtään kolaria, ja koko aika on ajettu kuljettajilla.
> 
> En hehkuta, että kuljettaja olisi pelastanut tämän tilanteen, vaan voi jopa todeta, että yksi kuolonuhri vähemmän, kun ei ollut kuljettajaa rutistumassa ohjaamossa. Mutta jos verrataan kuljettajalliseen ajoon, linjalle pysähtyneen junan kuljettaja ainakin tietää ja ymmärtää, että juna seisoo linjalla, vaikka automatiikka ei sitä tajuaisi ja valvomo ei asiaa huomaisi. Pysähtymisestä tai vauhdin hiipumisesta on noin vuorovälin verran aikaa kuljettajan ilmoittaa valvomoon junan seisovan ja valvomolla siten mahdollisuus varmistaa, että seuraava ei aja perään. Ennalta suunnittelemattomissa tilanteissa ihminen älyllään on aina parempi kuin tyhmä ohjelmoitu kone, jolla ei ole tajua ymmärtää olevansa rikki. Luotettavuus- ja riskianalyysit ovat eri asiat.


Washingtonin metroverkko on hyvin laaja, ja sillä on monta linjaa ristiin rastiin. Voisiko olla niin, että kun metron liikennöintiympäristö alkaa muistuttaa enemmän rautatietä, ja silti ajetaan automaatilla, niin koneet eivät toimi enää niin luotettavasti?

Toivottavasti jossain vaiheessa saadaan lukea jonkinlainen raportti onnettomuuden syystä. Toisaalta kuljettajienkin ohjaamille metrojunille (ja muillekin junille, raitiovaunuille ja busseille) sattuu tuon tuosta törmäyksiä.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Washingtonin metron ikivanha osin 70-luvun tekniikkaan perustuva automatisointijärjestelmä vaikuttaa alusta pitäen olleen lähinnä  aikapommi, jonka heikkouksiin ei ole reagoitu useista onnettomuuksista ja vaaratilanteista huolimatta.

Tuon järjestelmän toimimattomuuden perusteella ei ole mitään syytä tehdä johtopäätöksiä nykyaikaisten automaattijärjestelmien turvallisuustasosta, joka on oikein hyvä eikä kuljettajia tarvita. Automaattinen kulunvalvonta on parantanut viime vuosikymmeninä raideliikenteen turvallisuutta hurjasti,vähentänyt rajusti onnettomuuksia ja nykyaikaiset automaattiajojärjestelmät tukevat jatkossa hyvää turvallisuuskehitystä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Washingtonin metroverkko on hyvin laaja, ja sillä on monta linjaa ristiin rastiin. Voisiko olla niin, että kun metron liikennöintiympäristö alkaa muistuttaa enemmän rautatietä, ja silti ajetaan automaatilla, niin koneet eivät toimi enää niin luotettavasti?


Automaattisessa metrossa ja kuljettajan ajamassa metrossa on molemmissa kulunvalvonta, joka seuraa yhtä hyvin laajalla kuin suppealla verkolla junien sijaintia. Periaatteessa tämä osa on täsmälleen sama molemmissa. Ero on vain siinä, että kuljettajallisessa metrossa kulunvalvonnan viestit menevät kuljettajalle, automaatissa koneelle.

Kuljettajan etu on, että hän kykenee arvioimaan tilannetta ja esim. saamansa viestin järkevyyttä. Kone voidaan ohjelmoida samaan, mutta koneella ei ole koskaan yhtä laajaa valmiutta ymmärtää häiriöitä ja poikkeavuuksia kuin ihmisellä. Tämänkin onnettomuuden jälkeen automaattimetron ohjelmaa päivitetään lisäämällä sinne yhdeksi mahdollisuudeksi se tai ne asiat, jotka tässä menivät pieleen, joten täsmälleen samanlaista tapahtumakulkua ei pitäisi tulevaisuudessa enää tapahtua. Mutta jäljellä on lukematon määrä muita mahdollisuuksia, joita ei ole osattu ottaa huomioon, mutta joiden kohdalla kuljettaja kykenee ajattelemaan ja kone ei.

Arvioni on, että Washingtonin onnettomuudessa ei ole mitään tekemistä sillä, miten laaja verkko on. Kyse on yhdestä asemavälistä ja siitä, että jostain syystä juna on tälle välille pysähtynyt eikä tieto siitä ole mennyt seuraavalle junalle. Tämä on minusta niin triviaali tilanne, että on vaikea ymmärtää, miten tällainen olisi mahdollista edes iankaikkisen vanhanaikaisessa radevirtapiirin oikosulkuun perustuvassa opastinjärjestelmässä. Se on niin yksinkertainen sekä myös itsenäinen ja toimintavarma, että vain inhimillinen erehdys eli punaista päin ajo ilman pakkopysäytystä voi johtaa tähän.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Automaattinen kulunvalvonta on parantanut viime vuosikymmeninä raideliikenteen turvallisuutta hurjasti,vähentänyt rajusti onnettomuuksia ja nykyaikaiset automaattiajojärjestelmät tukevat jatkossa hyvää turvallisuuskehitystä.


Paitsi silloin, kun niissä menee jokin pieleen. Eihän mikään onnettomuus ole ennalta suunniteltu ja tiedossa, kun järjestelmää tehdään. Mitä enemmän tekniikkaa, sen enemmän tekniikkaan liittyviä riskejä. Tekniikkaan liittyviä riskejä voi vähentää vain ihminen ja ihmiseen liittyviä riskejä vain tekniikka. Kumpikin yksin on aina huonompi tilanne.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Paitsi silloin, kun niissä menee jokin pieleen. Eihän mikään onnettomuus ole ennalta suunniteltu ja tiedossa, kun järjestelmää tehdään. Mitä enemmän tekniikkaa, sen enemmän tekniikkaan liittyviä riskejä. Tekniikkaan liittyviä riskejä voi vähentää vain ihminen ja ihmiseen liittyviä riskejä vain tekniikka. Kumpikin yksin on aina huonompi tilanne.



Toki tekniikkaan liittyviä riskejä voidaan vähentää käyttämällä ihmistyövoimaa apuna. Mutta ihmistyövoiman käyttö ei ole järkevää silloin kun on kyse varsin yksinkertaisista tehtävistä ja suureen osaan turvallisuus valvonnantehtävistä onkin käytössä usein tehokkaampi ratkaisu.

Turvallisuutta voidaan parantaa rakentamalla kaksi tai useampia tietojärjestelmiä, jotka toimivat toisistaan riippumatta ja valvovat toisiaan. Noiden järjestelmien pitää luonnollisesti olla suunniteltu sekä toteutettu toisistaan poikkeavasti.

Se, että tekniikan lisääminen sinänsä lisäisi teknikkaan liittyviä riskejä ei pidä paikkaansa. Uuden tekniikan käyttöönotto sisältää riskejä, mutta järjestelmien kehittäminen ja rinnakkaistaminen pienentää riskejä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toki tekniikkaan liittyviä riskejä voidaan vähentää käyttämällä ihmistyövoimaa apuna. Mutta ihmistyövoiman käyttö ei ole järkevää silloin kun on kyse varsin yksinkertaisista tehtävistä ja suureen osaan turvallisuus valvonnantehtävistä onkin käytössä usein tehokkaampi ratkaisu.


HS:n uutisoinnin mukaan 4 vuotta sitten pahempi katastrofi vältettiin sillä, että ihmiset olivat paikkaamassa automatiikan puutteita ja vikoja. Washingotinin junissa on kuljettajan sijasta ovivalvoja, siis henkilökunnan edustaja matkustamossa. Kahden peräkkäisen junan ovivalvojat estivät hätäjarrutuksella junien törmäykset havaittuaan, että automaatti oli ajamassa junia yhteen. 




> Turvallisuutta voidaan parantaa rakentamalla kaksi tai useampia tietojärjestelmiä, jotka toimivat toisistaan riippumatta ja valvovat toisiaan. Noiden järjestelmien pitää luonnollisesti olla suunniteltu sekä toteutettu toisistaan poikkeavasti.


Kyllä, mutta ei näytä riittävän. Washingtonissa on kahdennettu järjestelmä, eli kulunvalvonta erikseen ja lisäksi junakohtainen etäisyydenvalvonta. Silti siis 4 vuoden takainen vaaratilanne ja nyt tämä onnettomuus.




> Se, että tekniikan lisääminen sinänsä lisäisi teknikkaan liittyviä riskejä ei pidä paikkaansa. Uuden tekniikan käyttöönotto sisältää riskejä, mutta järjestelmien kehittäminen ja rinnakkaistaminen pienentää riskejä.


Perusperiaate on, että sellainen järjestelmä ei voi vikaantua, jota ei ole olemassa. Tekniset järjestelmät voidaan panna valvomaan toisiaan, mutta kahden järjestelmän vikatiheys on suurempi kuin yhden. Kahdennuksella yritetään ehkäistä vikaantumisen aiheuttama haitta tai muu vaikutus, mutta ei se vikatiheyttä vähennä. Haitan esto nostaa turvallisuuden tasoa vähentämällä vian aiheuttamaa vaaraa, mutta se ei poista vaaraa.

Konkreettisesti tässä tapauksessa on niin, että tietynlainen vikojen yhdistelmä voi johtaa junien törmäykseen, kuten tapahtui. Tämä vaara poistuu vain sillä, ettei ole olemassa sellaista vikojen yhdistelmää, joka johtaa törmäykseen. Mitä mutkikkaampi järjestelmä on, sitä hankalampaa on analysoida mahdollisia vikoja. Mitä vähemmän tekniikkaa, sitä vähemmän on vikatilanteiden mahdollisuuksia ja sitä varmemmaksi järjestelmä voidaan tehdä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Erilaisia kulunvalvonta- ja ajojärjestelmiä.

Vaihtoehto 1) ihminen + opastin

Tässä perinteisessä menetelmässä ihminen seuraa opastimia ja toimii niiden mukaan. Herkkä yhteysongelmille (opastimen väärä tulkinta) ja toimintavirheille (sairaskohtaukset + tahalliset vahingonteot. Käytössä Suomessa rataosilla, joilla ei oie kulunvalvontaa.

Vaihtoehto 2) Yksinkertainen tietokonejärjestelmä

Tässä  menetelmässä tietokone seuraa signaaleja ja toimii niiden mukaan. Mahdollisuuksia toimintavirheille (ohjelmistovirheet ja signaalivirheet) on kohtuullisesti. Tälläinen järjestelmä oli ilmeisesti käytössä Washingtonissa.

Vaihtoehto 3) (ihminen + opastin) + valvova tietojärjestelmä
Kuljettaja-ajo kulunvalvonnalla parantaa turvallisuutta merkittävästi kun yksin ihmisen tai tietokoneen virhe ei aiheuta onnettomuutta.

Vaihtoehto 4) kaksi tai useampia tietojärjestelmiä
Tässä järjestelmässä toisistaan riippumattomat tietojärjestelmät valvovat toisiaan ja turvallisuustaso on erinomainen. Käytössä nykyaikaisissa automaattiajojärjestelmissä.

----------


## petteri

> Mitä mutkikkaampi järjestelmä on, sitä hankalampaa on analysoida mahdollisia vikoja. Mitä vähemmän tekniikkaa, sitä vähemmän on vikatilanteiden mahdollisuuksia ja sitä varmemmaksi järjestelmä voidaan tehdä.


Mutta vaikka yksittäisiä vikamahdollisuuksia on enemmän, kokonaisriski pienenee

Kuvittele metro- tai junajärjestelmä, jossa ei ole mitään tekniikkaa. Kuljettaja ajaa junaa aikataulun ja näköhavainnon mukaan. Tälläisessä järjestelmässä yhteentörmäyksen riski on suuri. 

Lisätään ensimmäinen turvallisuusjärjestelmä, junansuorittaja, lippu/valo ja lennätin, junansuorittaja varmistaa, että edessä oleva rataosa seuraavalle tarkistuspisteelle on vapaa. Nyt turvallisuus paranee valtavasti.

Ja kun korvataan junansuorittaja, lippu ja lennätin opastinjärjestelmällä ja valvomolla, nyt tekniikka lisääntyy ja turvallisuus paranee. Seuraavaksi lisätään kulunvalvontapiirit, kulunvalvontatietokone ja pakkopysäytys, taas toimintaa muuttuu turvallisemmaksi.

Ihan samalla lailla kulunvalvonta- ja ajonohjausjärjestelmän moninkertaistaminen parantaa yhä turvallsuutta. Kuljettaja käytännössä vain yksi pieni osa järjestelmässä ja kun riittävästi eri turvallisuusjärjestelmiä on käytössä, kuljettaja on turvallisuuden kannalta lähes merkityksetön tai jopa turvallisuusriksi ja kannattaa poistaa ohjaamosta.

Turvallisuus paranee, kun käytössä on toisistaan riippumattomia turvajärjestelmiä. Useiden tietojärjestelmien yhdistelmät tuottavat paremman turvallisuustason kuin nykyinen kuljettaja + kulunvalvonta yhdistelmä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaihtoehto 4) kaksi tai useampia tietojärjestelmiä
> Tässä järjestelmässä toisistaan riippumattomat tietojärjestelmät valvovat toisiaan ja turvallisuustaso on erinomainen. Käytössä nykyaikaisissa automaattiajojärjestelmissä.


Pidän kuitenkin parempana nykyisin yleistä käytäntöä, jossa on liikenteen ohjaus, ihmisen ohjaus ja kulunvalvonta. Siis kaksi tietojärjestelmää ja ihminen, kaikki varmistamassa toinen toisiaan. Periaatteessa HKL:n nykyinen metro on juuri tällainen. Kahden tietojärjestelmän systeemi on tätä vähemmän, vaikka tietojärjestelmät olisivat kahdennettuja. (Eri tehtävissä olevat tietojärjestelmät eivät ole kahdennettu järjestelmä, vaan kahdennus tarkoittaa kahta rinnakkaista järjestelmää tekemässä samaa tehtävää.)

Toisaalta nykyaikaiset automaatit ovat myös tietojärjestelmä + tietojärjestelmä + ihminen -yhdistelmiä. Ero on siinä, että kuljettajat ovat valvomossa ja he osallistuvat toimintaan passiivisesti kun junassa oleva kuljettaja on aktiivinen osallistuja.

Insinöörinä tiedän tekniikasta riittävästi, etten luule sitä ihmistä paremmaksi. Tekniikan perusongelma on luovuuden puute, minkä vuoksi tekniikka sopii yksinkertaisiin toistuviin tehtäviin. Mutta ei tehtäviin, joissa voi tulla vastaan odottamattomia tilanteita. Silloin se pieni mutta ainoa luova järjestelmän osa voi olla ratkaiseva, kuten 4 vuotta sitten, kun turhat ovivalvojat pelastivat 3 metrojunaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Toisaalta nykyaikaiset automaatit ovat myös tietojärjestelmä + tietojärjestelmä + ihminen -yhdistelmiä. Ero on siinä, että kuljettajat ovat valvomossa ja he osallistuvat toimintaan passiivisesti kun junassa oleva kuljettaja on aktiivinen osallistuja.
> 
> Insinöörinä tiedän tekniikasta riittävästi, etten luule sitä ihmistä paremmaksi. Tekniikan perusongelma on luovuuden puute, minkä vuoksi tekniikka sopii yksinkertaisiin toistuviin tehtäviin. Mutta ei tehtäviin, joissa voi tulla vastaan odottamattomia tilanteita. Silloin se pieni mutta ainoa luova järjestelmän osa voi olla ratkaiseva, kuten 4 vuotta sitten, kun turhat ovivalvojat pelastivat 3 metrojunaa.


Ei se, että radalla on edessä juna ole odottamaton tilanne, jossa tarvitaan luovuutta. Tuo tilanne kuuluu junaliikenteen perusriskeihin.

Olet oikeassa siinä, että tietotekniikka sopiikin hyvin rakennettuna hyvin yksinkertaisiin toistuviin tehtäviin, kuten esimerkiksi automaattimetron ajamiseen ja kulunvalvontaan. Ja onhan valvomossa vielä toistaiseksi ihminenkin. Metron automatisoinnissa on nyt kyse siirtymisestä kahden ihmisen(kuljettaja +valvomo)  + tietojärjestelminen käytöstä yhden ihmisen (valvomo) järjestelmään samalla kun tietojärjestelmien määrää lisätään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisaalta nykyaikaiset automaatit ovat myös tietojärjestelmä + tietojärjestelmä + ihminen -yhdistelmiä. Ero on siinä, että kuljettajat ovat valvomossa ja he osallistuvat toimintaan passiivisesti kun junassa oleva kuljettaja on aktiivinen osallistuja.


Näkisin sellaisen, jossa valvomon rooli on korostetumpi, Helsingin kokoiselle, hyvin rajatulle  metroverkolle optimaalisimpana. Valvomossa istuu monta ihmistä jotka voivat keskenään sopia, tai heidän on pakko sopia, mitä tehdään häiriötilanteessa, ja heillä on kaikki tarvittava koulutus siihen. Eli toimivat niinkuin lennonjohtajat. 

Sellainen järjestelmä jossa välimatkat ovat pitkät, kuten "oikeilla" rautateissä, mutta myös hyvin laajoilla, yli sadan kilsan metroissa, jollainen Washongtoninkin vissiin on, olisi parempi että kuljettaja on mukana, ainakin osassa junia. Samoin myös jos koko ohjausjärjestelmä on vanha, elinkaarensa lopussa, ja siinä on alkanut esiintyä kulumisen vuoksi vikoja. 




> Insinöörinä tiedän tekniikasta riittävästi, etten luule sitä ihmistä paremmaksi. Tekniikan perusongelma on luovuuden puute, minkä vuoksi tekniikka sopii yksinkertaisiin toistuviin tehtäviin. Mutta ei tehtäviin, joissa voi tulla vastaan odottamattomia tilanteita. Silloin se pieni mutta ainoa luova järjestelmän osa voi olla ratkaiseva, kuten 4 vuotta sitten, kun turhat ovivalvojat pelastivat 3 metrojunaa.


Ja aina kun keksitään jotain uutta, niin ihmisen ja koneen välinen yhteistyö ei ole aina niin loppuun asti mietitty. Ihmiset, joilla on vastuunaan jonkin ison kulkuneuvon ajaminen, voi sattua sekä erehdyksiä että tahallisia sääntöjen rikkomuksia kohtalokkain seurauksin. Titanicin ei olisi pitänyt upota eikä Estoniankaan. Monet auto-onnettomuudetkin johtuvat tahallaan tehdyistä liikennerikkomuksista. En nyt osoita sormella liikennelaitoksen tai rautateiden henkilökuntaa,  koska heille on on toistamiseen paukutettu päähän turvallisuussäännöt ja niiden noudattaminen potkujen uhalla, mutta kone ei pysty valvomaan kuskin vireys- tei terveydentilaa tms. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei se, että radalla on edessä juna ole odottamaton tilanne, jossa tarvitaan luovuutta. Tuo tilanne kuuluu junaliikenteen perusriskeihin.


Niinpä. Ja silti automatiikka ei selviä siitä.




> Olet oikeassa siinä, että tietotekniikka sopiikin hyvin rakennettuna hyvin yksinkertaisiin toistuviin tehtäviin, kuten esimerkiksi automaattimetron ajamiseen ja kulunvalvontaan.


En tarkoittanut pelkästään tietotekniikkaa, vaan tekniikkaa yleensä. Esim. polttomoottori on oikein sopiva tekninen laite. Parempi kuin ihminen veivin päässä. Ja koneet ylipäätään sopivat hyvin puuhastelemaan keskenään, sillä emme murehdi koneiden tapaturmia ja kuolemia.

Mutta ihminen-kone -yhdistelmät ovat eri asia. Kone ei kykene ihmisen tasolle, joten ihmistä ei ole hyvä jättää koneen armoille. Lentokoneessakin on monta ihmistä, kuljettajiakin kaksi, vaikka autopilottihan on se, joka enimmäkseen nykyään lentää.

Ja sitten vielä sekin, että kone sopii paremmin valvontatehtävään kuin ihminen. Siinä mielessä on täysin väärää kehitystä panna ihminen turruttavaan ja tylsään hommaan ja kone tekemään sitä, jossa ihminen on parempi. Kone ei kyllästy eikä kaipaa virikkeitä, ihminen kyllästyy ja ihmisen suorituskyky laskee. Ihmisen on hyvä tehdä tehtävää, joka pitää virkeänä. Kone sopii varmistamaan, ettei ihminen tee virheitä. Ei päin vastoin.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Vaihtoehto 4) kaksi tai useampia tietojärjestelmiä
> Tässä järjestelmässä toisistaan riippumattomat tietojärjestelmät valvovat toisiaan ja turvallisuustaso on erinomainen. Käytössä nykyaikaisissa automaattiajojärjestelmissä.


En tunne automaatioajojärjestelmiä, mutta tunnen kahdennus, vara-ajo, jne. järjestelyt joita käytetään kriittisissä tietojärjestelmissä. Ja näissä aina loppupelissä järjestelmää valvoo ihminen. Esimerkiksi laitteet on hajautettu useampaan paikkaan  ja vikatilanteessa kuten tulipalo siirrytään vara-ajoon automaattisti, mutta yleensä tätä siirtopäätöstä ei automatisoida vaan sen tekee aina ihminen. Tietokoneet on vaan surkeita tekemään päätöksiä mm. siksi että ohjelmoijat eivät ole selvänäkijöitä, ja vakavat vikatilanteet on lähes aina ennakoimattomia (jos ne osattaisiin ennakoida niin vika olisi jo korjattu). Turvallisin järjestelmä on sellainen jossa on automatisoitu vikatilanteiden käsittely, erillaisia varajärjestelmiä, passiivista turvallisuutta ja vielä ihminen valvomassa koko ketjua, eli olen Anteron kanssa samaa mieltä.

Semmoinen pieni tekninen huomio muuten, että tuo kahdennus on kaikkea muuta kuin helppoa. On olemassa sellainen koulukunta jonka mukaan kahdentamaton tietojärjestelmä on keskimäärin suuremman osan aikaa toiminnassa ihan vaan sen takia että se on niin paljon yksinkertaisempi eli vikaantuu harvemmin. Tilastollisesti he ovat oikeassa. Sitäpaitsi jos kahdennukseen liittyy kontrolliin siirto, vaikkapa se kumpi järjestelmä ohjaa junaa, niin se siirtomekanismi on sitten kahdentamaton haavoittuva kohta. Toinen tyypillinen ongelma on ns. split-brain, kahden toisiaan valvovan tietojärjestelmän välinen yhteys katkeaa jolloin kumpikin luulee että toinen on nurin...

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Ei se, että radalla on edessä juna ole odottamaton tilanne, jossa tarvitaan luovuutta. Tuo tilanne kuuluu junaliikenteen perusriskeihin.
> 
> 
> Niinpä. Ja silti automatiikka ei selviä siitä.


Ei tuossa kyse ole vain automatiikan ongelmista. Jokelan ja Jyväskylän junaturmien perussyy on sama. Vain yksi ohjausjärjestelmä. Kun toisistaan riippumattomia ohjaus- ja valvontajärjestelmiä lisätään, todennäköisyys, ettei mikään järjestelmistä reagoi pienenee radikaalisti.




> Mutta ihminen-kone -yhdistelmät ovat eri asia. Kone ei kykene ihmisen tasolle, joten ihmistä ei ole hyvä jättää koneen armoille. Lentokoneessakin on monta ihmistä, kuljettajiakin kaksi, vaikka autopilottihan on se, joka enimmäkseen nykyään lentää.


Olet hississä koneen armoilla, koetko tuon tilanteen outona? Entä liukuportaissa? 




> Ja sitten vielä sekin, että kone sopii paremmin valvontatehtävään kuin ihminen. Siinä mielessä on täysin väärää kehitystä panna ihminen turruttavaan ja tylsään hommaan ja kone tekemään sitä, jossa ihminen on parempi. Kone ei kyllästy eikä kaipaa virikkeitä, ihminen kyllästyy ja ihmisen suorituskyky laskee. Ihmisen on hyvä tehdä tehtävää, joka pitää virkeänä. Kone sopii varmistamaan, ettei ihminen tee virheitä. Ei päin vastoin.


Eikö metrojunan kuljettaminen ole valtavan turruttavaa ja tylsää homma?

----------


## petteri

> Semmoinen pieni tekninen huomio muuten, että tuo kahdennus on kaikkea muuta kuin helppoa. On olemassa sellainen koulukunta jonka mukaan kahdentamaton tietojärjestelmä on keskimäärin suuremman osan aikaa toiminnassa ihan vaan sen takia että se on niin paljon yksinkertaisempi eli vikaantuu harvemmin. Tilastollisesti he ovat oikeassa. Sitäpaitsi jos kahdennukseen liittyy kontrolliin siirto, vaikkapa se kumpi järjestelmä ohjaa junaa, niin se siirtomekanismi on sitten kahdentamaton haavoittuva kohta. Toinen tyypillinen ongelma on ns. split-brain, kahden toisiaan valvovan tietojärjestelmän välinen yhteys katkeaa jolloin kumpikin luulee että toinen on nurin...


Helppoa tuo ei ole, mutta eipä ole monet muutkaan isot tietojärjestelmät. Mutta moderneissa liikennelentokoneissa tuo useiden tietokoneiden järjestelmä on ollut käytössä jo pitkään. Lentokoneita ohjataan ns. fly-by-wire systeemillä, joka täysin riippuvainen tietokoneista. Modernissa liikennelentokoneessa on neljä toisistaan riippumatonta tietokonetta, jotka ristiriitatilanteessa tekevät päätöksiä demokraattisesti äänestäen. Sitten käytössä on vielä viides vara-vara järjestelmä, jos kaikki normaalit tietokoneet ovat sekaisin. Lentokonettahan ei voi ilmassa pysäyttää kuten junan kiskoilla.

Lentokoneetkin  pysyvät ilmassa vuosi vuodelta aina vaan sitä paremmin, mitä vähemmän toimintatilaa lentäjille on annettu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olet hississä koneen armoilla, koetko tuon tilanteen outona? Entä liukuportaissa?


Hissi kulkee hiukan eri nopeuksilla kuin metrojuna, eikä hissikuilussa voi törmätä toiseen hissikoriin.

----------


## vristo

> Eikö metrojunan kuljettaminen ole valtavan turruttavaa ja tylsää homma?


Varmaan sinusta olisi, mutta ehkäpä jonkun toisen mielestä ei. Ainakin metrojunankuljettajakurssit ovat käsittääkseni hyvinkin haluttuja ja seula on tarkka. Meitä ihmisia on niin moneksi.
Minua itseäni ei taas saisi oikein millään enää joksikin "konttorirotaksi" toimistotyöhön, vaan pidän liikkuvasta ja itsenäisestä työstä, jossa saa nähdä ja tavata paljon ihmisiä. Mutta tiedän toisaalta joidenkin ajattelevan, että oma ammattini, bussinkuljettajan työ, ei ole ns. "valkoisen miehen hommia".

----------


## Albert

> - Ei näytä siltä, että surmansa saanut kuljettaja olisi painanut hätäjarrua. Sitä vartenhan junassa on ohjaaja. Hänen olisi pitänyt tehdä jotakin, arvioi Washington Post -lehden haastattelema turvallisuusasiantuntija.


Siis automaattimetroko? :Confused: 
*Washington Post*

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö metrojunan kuljettaminen ole valtavan turruttavaa ja tylsää homma?


Ei varmaankaan yhtä tylsää kuin istua valvomossa tuijottamassa monitoreita siltä varalta, että jossain sattuu jotain.

Automaattiohjauksen eduksi sanotaan, että ei ole ihmisen reaktioaikaa, kun kone reagoi nopeammin. Totta kaikissa ennakoitavissa olevissa tilanteissa, mutta ei niissä ennakoimattomissa, jotka päätyvät onnettomuuksiksi. Valvomossa monitoreita tuijottavan reaktioaika on huomattavasti pidempi kuin junassa olevalla kuljettajalla, joka on jatkuvasti hereillä. Ja arvaan, että reaktioajasta käynnistyvän toimenpiteen toteuttamisaika on vielä monin kerroin pidempi kuin esim. hätäjarrutuksen aloitus kuljettajalta.

Liukuportaat ja hissit ovat hyvin yksinkertaisia järjestelmiä, joissa ihmiseen kohdistuva riski on hyvin alhainen. Lentokoneessa riskitaso on äärimmäisen suuri, joten siellä löytyykin sitten halua panna rahaa viisinkertaiseen automaatioon. Sen lisäksi, että eivät ne koneet itsekseen lentele, vaan ilmavalvonnan ja lennonjohtojen kontrollissa. Kriittisimmät tilanteet eli nousut ja laskut hoitavat käsittääkseni aina ihmiset. Saa korjata, jos olen väärässä.

Automaattimetrojen turvallisuus perustuu pitkälti siihen, että niihin ympätään päälle turvallisuutta parantavia apulaitteita, jotka paikkaavat kuljettajan silmän ja toimintakyvyn puuttumista. Esimerkiksi laituriovet, jotka voitaisiin asentaa ihmisenkin kuljettamaan metroon lisäämään turvallisuutta. Eli tosiasiallinen turvallisuus ei olekaan automaation ja ihmisen erossa, vaan rakenteissa, joilla paikataan automaation puutteita ihmiseen nähden.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Olkoon yhden järjestelmän P_1 vakava vikamahdollisuus ajankohtana t P_1(t) = p_1, 0 <= p_1 <= 1. Kun järjestelmiä on toisiaan valvomassa n kappaletta niin, että koko järjestelmä pysäytetään täydellisen turvallisesti heti kun vakava vika ilmenee jossain näistä n järjestelmässä, on vakavan, huomaamattoman vian kokonaistodennäköisyys P_k(t) = P_1(t) * ... * P_n(t) = p_k. Jos järjestelmät ovat keskenään riippumattomia, p_k pysyy korkeintaan samana. Jos eivät, hajoava järjestelmä vaikuttaa muiden järjestelmien vikaantumistodennäköisyyksiin, jolloin uudet järjestelmät voivat kasvattaa p_k:ta. Turvallisuuden kannalta on siis olennaista, että kahdennetut järjestelmät ovat oikeasti riippumattomia.

----------


## Antero Alku

Albertin linkkaamassa artikkelissa on muuten mainittu tämä vireystilan merkitys, josta edellisessä viestissäni kirjoitin.



> The only function required of a train operator during automatic operation is to close the doors after a station stop. Some safety experts said operators can "zone out" during computerized operation because they don't have to pay as close attention as when they manually run trains.


Eli suomeksi suunnilleen näin:
_Kuljettajien ainoa tehtävä automaattiajossa on sulkea ovet pysähdyksen jälkeen. Muutamat turvallisuusasiantuntijat sanovat, että kuljettajat voivat turtua automaattiajoon, koska heidän ei tarvitse olla valppaina kuten kuljettajan ajaessa junaa.
_Juttu oli muutenkin kiintoisa. Siitä syntyi kuva, että ihmisen välinpitämättömyys tai säästäminen se on kumminkin sen automaatinkin toimintavarmuuden taustalla. Alstom toimitti vikaantuvia releitä, suunnittelijat olivat unohtaneet ensimmäisestä junasarjasta taaksepäin valumisen valvonnan, junia ei haluta vahvistaa törmäyskestäviksi eikä ostaa tilalle uusia, kun on halvempaa peruskorjata vanhoja ja uskoa siihen, että törmäys on mahdotonta. Automatiikan törmäysongelma on havaittu jo 4 vuotta sitten, mutta asiaa ei ole korjattu eikä luultavasti selvitettykään.

Yksinkertainen on sittenkin parempi, kun resurssit eivät riitä monimutkaisen järjestelmän hallintaan. Onko automaatista jotain todellista hyötyä vai vain kasvavaa haittaa? Itse vastaan, että riippuu tapauksesta. Automaattisesta kulunvalvonnasta on hyötyä, se poistaa inhimilliä virheitä, mutta ei lisää teknisiä virhemahdollisuuksia.

Automaatti-intoilijat ovat hehkuttaneet automaattisuuden erinomaisuutta, kun automaatio on heille itsetarkoitus. Tekniikka on ollut olemassa ja käytännössä jo kohta 40 vuotta. Olisikohan enemmistö metro-operattoreista kuitenkin oikeassa, kun ovat pysyneet automaation avustamassa kuljettaja-ajossa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Liukuportaat ja hissit ovat hyvin yksinkertaisia järjestelmiä, joissa ihmiseen kohdistuva riski on hyvin alhainen. Lentokoneessa riskitaso on äärimmäisen suuri, joten siellä löytyykin sitten halua panna rahaa viisinkertaiseen automaatioon. Sen lisäksi, että eivät ne koneet itsekseen lentele, vaan ilmavalvonnan ja lennonjohtojen kontrollissa. Kriittisimmät tilanteet eli nousut ja laskut hoitavat käsittääkseni aina ihmiset. Saa korjata, jos olen väärässä.


Nousuja ja laskuja ei aina hoida lentokoneessa ihminen, yleensä kyllä. Nykyaikainen lentokone osaa nousta ilmaan, lentää määränpäähänsa ja laskeutua ilman lentäjän ohjausta. Lentäjät saavat itse valita kuinka paljon automatiikkaa he käyttävät. Ja käsittääkseni useimmiten lentäjät haluavat ohjata itse nousussa ja laskussa tietokoneen toiminnan seuraamisen sijasta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nousuja ja laskuja ei aina hoida lentokoneessa ihminen, yleensä kyllä. Nykyaikainen lentokone osaa nousta ilmaan, lentää määränpäähänsa ja laskeutua ilman lentäjän ohjausta. Lentäjät saavat itse valita kuinka paljon automatiikkaa he käyttävät. Ja käsittääkseni useimmiten lentäjät haluavat ohjata itse nousussa ja laskussa tietokoneen toiminnan seuraamisen sijasta.


Automaattilaskeutuminen vaatii myös lentoaseman laitteistolta paljon, eikä tällaisia laitteistoja ole kuin suurimmilla kentillä. Suomessa ymmärtääkseni vain Vantaalla, ja sielläkään ei kaikilla kiitoteillä.

----------


## vristo

Eikös muuten Washington DC ollut yksi niistä kaupungeista, johon Strömberg haaveli 70-luvulla kauppaavansa metrotekniikaansa? Muistan jotain tallaista vanhasta Valmet/Störmberg-esitteestä. 

Ja katsokaas muuten Washingtonin metrojunien rakennetta: aikalailla samankaltaisuutta havaitsen niissä helsinkiläisiin verrattuna. Vaunun pituus, korkeus ja leveys ovat hyvin lähellä ja ennenkaikkea ovien määrä sekä ikkunajako muistuttavat toisiaan paljon. Toki vaunun profiilissa on eroja.

Washington:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washing..._rolling_stock

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rohr_train.jpg

Helsinki:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:He...tro_bridge.jpg

----------


## teme

Petteri, lentokoneessakin kuitenkin on kaksi pilottia. Ylipäänsä ilmailun (tieto)tekniikka on aivan poskettoman hintaista. Tämä ei johdu siitä että olisi olemassa jotenkin erillaisia ilmailutietokoneita, ne ovat pitkälti ihan samoja laitteita ja ohjelmistoja, vaan siitä että erillaiset hyväksymis- ja testausmääräykset nostavat kustannuksia muutamilla nollilla. Turvallisuus tehdään niillä ja koko turvallisuuskulttuurilla, joka on myös hyvin kallista työnä, eli se ostetaan. Hyvä niin, kun mitään vaihtoehtoa lentotoiminnassa ei oikein ole.

Juuri tämän takia se Helsingin metron automatisoinnin lähtökohta, eli että sillä säästetään kustannuksia, on niin omituinen. Kriittisten tietojärjestelmien kustannukset pääsääntöisesti karkaavat käsistä, niiden toimintavarmuus ei ole sitä mitä toivottiin eli joudutaan kasvattamaan vihremarginaaleja (esim. vuoroväli metron tapauksessa), ja niin edelleen.

Teknisesti mikään tuskin estäisi tekemästä täysautomaattista lentokonetta ilman pilotteja. Sen saaminen riittävän luotettavaksi on vaan niin työlästä ja kallista ettei maksa vaivaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Washingtonin onnettomuus on näköjään meillä unohdettu, vaikkei mitään selvyyttä asiasta saatukaan kerrottavaksi. Paikan päältä on kuulunut mielenkiintoisia uutisia.

Tapahtumat olivat alkaneet siitä, että yksi juna oli lähestynyt edessä olevaa asemaa, jonka piti olla tyhjä. Vaan ei ollut. Lähestyvää automaattimetrojunaa ajoi kuljettaja, joka näki edessä asemalla olevan junan ja pysäytti omansa turvallisen etäisyyden päähän. Automaattimetron kulunvalvonta ei kuitenkaan toiminut ja ilmoittanut perässä tulevalle junalle, että rata ei ole selvä. Kun paikalla oli kaarre, automaattimetron valvova kuljettaja, joka ei ajanut junaa vaan vahti automaatin toimintaa, ei voinut nähdä ajoissa edessä seisovaa junaa. Kun hän näki, hän hätäjarrutti, mutta se oli myöhäistä ja maksoi automaattimetron kuljettajan hengen matkustajien lisäksi.

Kun paikka oli siivottu, kokeiltiin, onko jossain vikaa. Samaan kohtaan pysäytettiin juna ja todettiin, ettei kulunvalvonta edelleenkään havainnut junan olevan tässä paikassa. Syytä tälle ei saatu selville.

Mediassa on vieritetty onnettomuuden syytä 30 vuoden ikäisiin juniin. Niiden ainoa vika on korin rakenne, jossa ei ole estetty vaunujen työntymistä törmäyksessä toistensa sisään. Muuten junat ovat vastikään peruskorjattuja, koska se oli laskettu edullisemmaksi kuin ostaa uusia muuten samalla tavalla toimivia junia.

Sinänsä ei voi sanoa myöskään niin, että onnettomuuden syy on siinä, että metro on automaattinen. Ei mutkan taakse näe kuljettajaohjauksessakaan, vaan silloinkin ajetaan opastimien ja kulunvalvonnan perusteella. Ja jos järjestelmä ei havaitse junaa jollain osuudella, ei siitä mene tieto sen paremmin ihmiskuljettajalle kuin tietokonekuljettajallekaan.

Vika näyttää olevan ratalaitteissa. Sikäli kun uutisoinnista kykenee arvaamaan, Washingtonissa kulunvalvonta perustuu raidevirtapiireihin eli siihen, että junan pyöräkerrat oikosulkevat kiskot keskenään, mistä saadaan tieto siitä, että suojastusosuudella on juna. Tätä asiaa ei voi kahdentaa, vaan sen toiminta pitäisi varmentaa jotenkin muuten. Ei näytä siltä, että Washingtonissa sitä olisi mitenkään pyritty varmentamaan.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Nykyaikana radanvarausta voinee hoitaa melko yksinkertaisilla (=luotettavilla) järjestelmillä, joita voi vaikka pinota. Laaja rataverkko kuitenkin tekee pienienkin yksikkökokojen systeemit kalliiksi. Viitsitäänköhän Washingtonissa kaivaa kuvetta rinnakkaiseen radanvaraussysteemiin?

Vaikkapa sellaiseen kapulatoimiseen, jossa rataosilla on yksi kapula, joka otetaan tullessa ja palautetaan mennessä.

Tai vaikka tietyin välein sijoitettujen videokameroiden avulla vaunujen kulkua tunnistaen.

----------


## petteri

Junan matka- ja nopeustiedon mittaaminen ja siirtäminen valvomoon on edullinen turvakeino. 

Erilaiset indektiosilmukat, tutkat, infrapuna-anturit, valokennot ja videokamerat ovat myös mahdollisia lisähavaintotapoja. Olisiko induktioon perustuva mittaus kuitenkin noista vähiten häiriöherkkä? 

Havaintojen tarkkuutta parantaa useiden toisistaan riippumattomien järjestelmien käyttö.

Hyvä havaintotarkkuus saadaan esimerkiksi järjestelmällä, jossa on käytössä

1) raidevirtapiiri,
2) junan nopeus- ja matkamittari ja
3) induktiosilmukka

Nuo kaikki tiedot siirretään tietokoneille, jotka valvovat radan käyttöä ja niitä verrataan toisiinsa.

Tuolloin havainnointivirheen mahdollisuus on jo hyvin pieni.

Miten suomalainen automaattinen kulunvalvonta metrossa ja junissa toimii? Onko kulunvalvonta yhden automaattisen havaintotavan varassa? Washingtonin onnettomuuden syyhän oli siis kulunvalvontajärjestelmässä, automaattiajolla ei ollut onnettomuuteen vaikutusta. Onnettomuuteen oli myös vaikuttamassa vakava piittaamattomuus turvallisuudesta, kulunvalvontajärjestelmä oli reistaillut aikaisemminkin ja aiheuttanut useita vaaratilanteita, mutta vaaratilanteisiin ei ollut reagoitu korjaamalla kulunvalvontaa.

----------


## Compact

Eipä taida tulla meikäläiselle paljoakaan metromatkustusta plakkariin sitten kun Helsinkiin saadaan aikaiseksi tuo AutomaattiMetro. Onneksi asun aivan toisella ilmansuunnalla ja käytän kunnollisia junia, joissa on toimivat turvalaitteet ja oikeat kuljettajat joka junan ohjaimissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Washingtonin onnettomuuden syyhän oli siis kulunvalvontajärjestelmässä, automaattiajolla ei ollut onnettomuuteen vaikutusta.


Kyllä ja ei. Onhan kulunvalvonta keskeinen osa automaattiajoa, sillä ilman kulunvalvontaa automaatti on täysin sokea eikä kykene tekemään mitään. Kulunvalvontaa tarvitaan kuljettaja-ajossakin, mutta ainoastaan silloin, kun halutaan toimia tavalla, jossa kuljettajan havaintokyky ei enää riitä. Tosin kulunvalvontaa käytetään nykyään kuljettaja-ajossa silloinkin kun se ei olisi välttämätöntä, mutta kun halutaan varmistaa ihmisen toimintaa. Washingtonin liikennöintikäytäntö näyttää olevan päinvastaista: ihminen on varmistamassa automaattia.




> Onnettomuuteen oli myös vaikuttamassa vakava piittaamattomuus turvallisuudesta, kulunvalvontajärjestelmä oli reistaillut aikaisemminkin ja aiheuttanut useita vaaratilanteita, mutta vaaratilanteisiin ei ollut reagoitu korjaamalla kulunvalvontaa.


Nämä riskit korostuvat automaatissa verrattuna kuljettaja-ajoon. Kuljettaja-ajossa turvallisuus on ensisijaisesti kuljettajan harteilla, ja turvallisuuden laiminlyönti johtaa välittömään vaaraan. Koska näin on, laiminlyönnit eivät voi jatkua ja olla pysyviä.

Washingtonin tilanteessa ja automaateissa yleensä laiminlyönnit eivät johda välittömiin seurauksiin, joten laiminlyönnit ovat mahdollisia samoin kuin piittaamaton toimintakulttuuri. Teknisen järjestelmän riskianalyysi vikatodennäköisyyden perusteella ei paljasta tätä.

Washingtonissa on minusta toteutunut suuri automaatin systemaattinen riski, liiallinen luottamus tekniseen laitteeseen ja piittaamattomuus tekniikkaan liittyvistä riskeistä. Tätä on pyritty paikkaamaan nurinkurisella tavalla asettamalla ihminen vikaantuvan tekniikan takuuksi, vaikka ihmisellä ei ole siihen edellytyksiä. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että tunneleiden ja kaarteiden vuoksi käytetyillä nopeuksilla (59 mph) ei voida toimia näköhavainnon varassa, mutta junassa on kuitenkin kuljettaja siltä varalta, ettei välttämätön tekniikka toimi. Tämä on itsensä pettämistä, koska ihminen ei voi paikata tekniikan ongelmaa eli nähdä mutkan taakse.

Eli aikamoinen riskinotto, joka johtuu nimenomaan automaattiajosta järjestelmätasolla, vaikka välitön vika onkin samanlainen, joka voi esiintyä myös kuljettaja-ajossa. Vika on sama, mutta seuraukset ja vian merkitys ovat automaatti- ja kuljettaja-ajossa eri.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Miten suomalainen automaattinen kulunvalvonta metrossa ja junissa toimii?


Junissa pääasiassa kahdella tavalla. Yleisin ja vanhempi menetelmä on raidevirtapiirien käyttö. Uudempi systeemi käyttää suunnan tunnistavia akselinlaskijoita. Ensimmäinen akseli varaa seuraavan osuuden. Edellinen vapautuu, kun sama määrä akseleita on poistunut osuudelta kuin sinne meni edellisellä akselinlaskentapisteellä.

Raidevirtapiirien luotettavuutta varmistetaan sillä, että kiskojen välillä on toisessa päässä vastus. Oikosulkeva akseli varaa osuuden, mutta myös täysi eristys tekee samoin. Virtapiirin ehyyttä valvotaan siis jatkuvasti.

----------


## teme

Se mikä minua tässä kummastuttaa on että miksi järjestelmää ei ole tehty niin että hätäjarrun painaminen pysäyttää kaikki junat vähintään samalla radalla? Eihän nyt joku teollisuusprosessikaan toimi niin että jos yksi osa hätäpysäytetään niin kaikki muut täytyy käydä erikseen pysäyttämässä.

Olen kuvitellut että automaattimetrossa on kuljettajalla, laiturivalvojalla ja/tai valvomolla on yksi iso punainen nappi jossa lukee STOP, ja kun sitä painetaan niin kaikki liikenne pysähtyy. Tämän jälkeen sitten ihan rauhassa ihmetellään mitä tapahtui, missä junat on, jne. ennen kuin liikenne aloitetaan uudestaan. Kiireestä seuraa hutilointia eli se tappaa, on parempi ottaa aikaa vikatilanteen selvittämiseen.


Muuten, luin juuri dekkaria jossa on ihan mielenkiintoinen hätäjarruskenaario. Venetsian laguunin ylittävällä sillalla konduktööri löytää ruumiin hyttiosastosta ja vetää hätäjarrua ennen Santa Lucian asemaa, jotta syylliset/todistajat eivät voi poistua junasta.

----------


## petteri

> Nämä riskit korostuvat automaatissa verrattuna kuljettaja-ajoon. Kuljettaja-ajossa turvallisuus on ensisijaisesti kuljettajan harteilla, ja turvallisuuden laiminlyönti johtaa välittömään vaaraan. Koska näin on, laiminlyönnit eivät voi jatkua ja olla pysyviä.
> 
> Washingtonin tilanteessa ja automaateissa yleensä laiminlyönnit eivät johda välittömiin seurauksiin, joten laiminlyönnit ovat mahdollisia samoin kuin piittaamaton toimintakulttuuri. Teknisen järjestelmän riskianalyysi vikatodennäköisyyden perusteella ei paljasta tätä.


Kyllä kuljettajaohjatuissakin järjestelmissä on piileviä riskitekijöitä, jotka realisoituvat vain harvoin. Toimitaan vuosikymmeniä totutulla tavalla ja sitten joskus pamahtaa.

Esimerkiksi Jokelan ja Jyväskylän junaonnettomuuden syynä olivat ihmispohjaisen junanhallintajärjestelmän virhetoiminnot.  Vasta onnettomuuksien jälkeen Suomen junahallintajärjestelmää alettiin korjata vähemmän riskialttiiksi. Vakavia vaaratilanteita oli varmasti ollut ennen onnettomuuksiakin, mutta niihin ei ollut reagoitu.




> Washingtonissa on minusta toteutunut suuri automaatin systemaattinen riski, liiallinen luottamus tekniseen laitteeseen ja piittaamattomuus tekniikkaan liittyvistä riskeistä.


Tekniikalla voidaan saada aikaan erittäin hyvä turvallisuustaso, kun sitä käytetään oikein. 1970-luvulla ylipäänsä kaikki havainnointitekniikka oli hyvin kallista, tietokoneiden tehot olivat olemattomia ja ymmärrys ohjelmistojen rakentamisesta ja laajojen järjestelmien riskinhallinnasta vaatimaton. 

2000-luvun järjestemät voidaan rakentaa erittäin paljon turvallisemmiksi kuin 1970-luvulla.

----------


## Safka

Pitkälti HKL 231:ssä kuvatussa illan Prisma Studiossa käsiteltiin muutamalla yleisellä sanalla automaattimetroa. YLE Areenasta löytyvä pätkä on jotakuinkin minuutilla 13.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pitkälti HKL 231:ssä kuvatussa illan Prisma Studiossa käsiteltiin muutamalla yleisellä sanalla automaattimetroa. YLE Areenasta löytyvä pätkä on jotakuinkin minuutilla 13.


Eikös se ollut kuvattu vaunussa 210.

Kannattaa muuten katsoa automaattimetron jälkeinenkin osuus, jossa kerrotaan automaatiosta mm. kaivoksissa  siis maan alla kuten metrokin. Automaation tavoite on siellä saada ihmiset pois epäinhimillisistä ja vaarallisista olosuhteista. Metron kanssa on päin vastoin, automaattisen koneen tilaan pitäisi saada ihmisiä.

Ohjelma jatkuu edelleen työkoneautomaation tutkimuksesta kertoen. Ja siellä sanotaan erittäin tärkeä asia: Automaation suuri haaste on saada automaattinen kone ymmärtämään lähistöllä oleva ihminen, ja siinä on vielä paljon työtä tehtävänä.

Joukkoliikenteessä tätä tehtävää on työkoneisiin nähden sata- tai tuhatkertaisesti, koska touhun tarkoitus on olla ihmisten kanssa. Työkoneiden tarkoitus ei ole seurustella ihmisten kanssa vaan ihminen on työkoneissa täydentämässä koneen puutteellisuutta.

Antero

----------


## Safka

> Eikös se ollut kuvattu vaunussa 210.


Siltä näyttää kun tarkemmin katsoo. Jutun alussa 231 ajetaan hallista ulos (ja vilahtaa se 231 siellä myöhemminkin) mutta Artsussa onkin vaunu 210. Mitähän kummallista onkaan saattanut tapahtua, jos ovat vaihtaneet vaunun kesken kuvauksien?

----------


## Fiss

Sattui netissä silmään mainos, jossa HIIT eli Tietotekniikan tutkimuslaitos pyyteli vastaamaan kyselyyn koskien pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennettä. Kävi ilmi, että kysely käsittelee mielipiteitä automaattimetrosta. Minulla ei ole aavistustakaan mihin käyttöön kyselyn tulokset menevät, mutta jos kiinnostaa kertoa mielipiteensä heille niin kysely löytyy täältä: https://elomake.helsinki.fi/lomakkeet/15792/lomake.html

----------


## Jykke

Hiukan vanhahko HS:n uutinen, mutta pikaisen tarkistuksen jälkeen en havainnut sitä esitetyn tässä ketjussa. Varsin mukava kuulla myös kuljettajien mielipide automatisoinnista.

----------


## Markku K

> Onpas kiinnostus metroa kohtaan mennyt surkealle tasolle. ISS-hommiin (siivousta-kyttäämistä-koulutuksetta) lienee sama kiinnostustaso kuin Helsingin metrolle? Lienee palkkaus alakantissa, automaattisesti, junavalvoja-metodilla.
> 
> Kun VR Osakeyhtiö hakee kuljettajia omiin metrojuniinsa, yhtä aloituspaikkaa kohti on "satamäärin" hakijoita. Onkohan firmoissa jotain peruseroa?


No nyt on ennennäkemätön hakijamäärä tyrkyllä metrojunankuljettajaksi  :Exclamation: 
Metroliikennejohtajan kirjoitus henkilöstölehdessämme:





> "VAIN" REILU 1300 HAKIJAA
> 
> Tammikuussa 2010 alkavalle metrojunankuljettajakurssille haki 1319 hakijaa. Kurssille pääsee 14 ulkopuolista eli vähän alle 1,1 % hakijoista. Metrokurssille pääseminen on nyt (ilmeisesti) vaikeampaa kuin mihinkään muuhun koulutukseen Suomessa.
> 
> Perinteisesti vaikeimpia aloja ovat olleet taidekorkeakoulut. Tänä vuonna niistä tiukin seula oli teatteri-, tanssi- ja kuvataidealoille, joille pääsi vain reilut 2 % hakijoista.
> 
> Kurssille tulee lisäksi jo palveluksessa olevia henkilöitä varikolta alustavan käsityksen mukaan 4 henkilöä. Heistä ei tule vakituisia kuljettajia, vaan he hyödyntävät ajo-osaamistaan varikon tehtävissä, pitäen kuitenkin yllä ajolupaansa ajamalla myös linjalla.
> 
> Kurssi alkaa 11.1.2010 ja päättyy 12.3.2010. Varsinaisista koulutettavista pieni osa on ns. opiskelijakuljettajia.

----------


## GT8N

Kukapa ei hakisi viimeiselle kurssille päästäkseen _ihan oikeaksi_ metronkuljettajaksi.  :Wink: 

Sitten kun työ muuttuu automaatin sekä matkustajien kyttäämiseksi asemilla / valvomoissa uskoisin, että kiinnostus tulee vähenemään selvästi.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Juuri näin. Junavalvojien täytyy osata ajaa junaa, jotta liikenne pystytään hoitamaan myös automaatin vikaantuessa.


Kukahan automatisoinnista hyötyy, kun junissa kuitenkin joku istuu valvomassa menoa? Taitaa ainoa hyötyjä olla automaatiolaitteiston toimittaja.

----------


## tlajunen

Nuo automaattimetrot ovat yleensä olleet jonkinlaisia teknologiademoja. Jokin kansakunta tai kaupunki haluaa näyttää, että tällainenkin on mahdollista, kun riittävästi panostetaan. Helsinki haluaa nyt tehdä tällaisen teknologiademon, joskin kymmeniä vuosia myöhässä.

Menee sarjaan: "päätöksiä, jotka ovat riittävän korkealla tehty vailla riittävää tietoa, jonka jälkeen ei kelkka enää uskottavuutta menettämättä käänny, vaikka kuinka saataisiin faktaakin pöytään". Alku on ansiokkaasti tällä foorumilla kumonnut projektin alkuvaiheen lupauksia, joten niistä ei enempää.

Vastaavia päätöksiä on nähty myös muissa projekteissa, myös muualla kiskoliikenteessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kukahan automatisoinnista hyötyy, kun junissa kuitenkin joku istuu valvomassa menoa? Taitaa ainoa hyötyjä olla automaatiolaitteiston toimittaja.


Ei ne istu junissa, ne istuu valvomoissa ja käyskentelee asemilla, tiemmä.

----------


## risukasa

> Ei ne istu junissa, ne istuu valvomoissa ja käyskentelee asemilla, tiemmä.


Sen verran voi olla tästä hyötyä, että ex-kuljettajien sittemmin junavalvojien kädet saattavat vapautua parempaan matkustajapalveluun ja poikkeustilanteiden hoitamiseen. Lontoon metrossa oli ihailtavaa huomata, miten joka asemalla ja usein myös junissa kuulutettiin livenä liikennetilannetta ja annettiin hyvää tietoa siitä millaisilla yhteyksillä tukokset voidaan kiertää. Tosin, Lontoossa on asemavalvojien lisäksi myös kuljettajat huolehtimassa junien ajamisesta. Eli miten junavalvojien resurssit riittävät muuhun palveluun kun junien lähtöjä pitäisi hoitaa samalla, sen suhteen olen aika skeptinen.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Nuo automaattimetrot ovat yleensä olleet jonkinlaisia teknologiademoja. Jokin kansakunta tai kaupunki haluaa näyttää, että tällainenkin on mahdollista, kun riittävästi panostetaan. Helsinki haluaa nyt tehdä tällaisen teknologiademon, joskin kymmeniä vuosia myöhässä.
> 
> Menee sarjaan: "päätöksiä, jotka ovat riittävän korkealla tehty vailla riittävää tietoa, jonka jälkeen ei kelkka enää uskottavuutta menettämättä käänny, vaikka kuinka saataisiin faktaakin pöytään". Alku on ansiokkaasti tällä foorumilla kumonnut projektin alkuvaiheen lupauksia, joten niistä ei enempää.
> 
> Vastaavia päätöksiä on nähty myös muissa projekteissa, myös muualla kiskoliikenteessä.


Niinpä. Mielestäni ainoat syyt metron automatisointiiin ovat:
-automaattinen metro on ylpeilynaihe Helsingille "meillä onkin tämmöinen, lällällää"
-uusi teknologia on "seksikästä"
-huomattava lahjonta laitetoimittajien taholta

----------


## Jonih

Oleskelin viime syksynä pari kuukautta Lillessä, jossa on automaattinen metro. Se oli kyllä kaikin puolin toimiva ja hieno. Automaattisuus ei ehkä ole ainoa ratkaiseva tekijä, mutta huomattavasti nopeatempoisempaa metron toiminta oli.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Oleskelin viime syksynä pari kuukautta Lillessä, jossa on automaattinen metro. Se oli kyllä kaikin puolin toimiva ja hieno. Automaattisuus ei ehkä ole ainoa ratkaiseva tekijä, mutta huomattavasti nopeatempoisempaa metron toiminta oli.


Köpiksessä viime joulukuussa käydessäni automaattimetro oli todella surkea. Junan pysäyttäminen laituriovien kohdalle oli hidasta eikä siltikään juna aina pysähtynyt särmästi ovien kohdalle. Lisäksi ovet rupesivat sulkeutumaan vaikka ihmiset olivat välissä. Kyytikin oli juuri jarrutuksissa nykivää; ihmiskuljettaja olisi varmasti ajanut paremmin!

----------


## petteri

> Köpiksessä viime joulukuussa käydessäni automaattimetro oli todella surkea. Junan pysäyttäminen laituriovien kohdalle oli hidasta eikä siltikään juna aina pysähtynyt särmästi ovien kohdalle. Lisäksi ovet rupesivat sulkeutumaan vaikka ihmiset olivat välissä. Kyytikin oli juuri jarrutuksissa nykivää; ihmiskuljettaja olisi varmasti ajanut paremmin!


Pariisin linjalla 14 viime talvena automaattimetro toimi erittäin hyvin.

----------


## vristo

Automaattinen metrolinja U3 Nürnbergissä, jossa ei ole laituriovia:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqTnFGwbC4o

----------


## Jykke

> Kyytikin oli juuri jarrutuksissa nykivää; ihmiskuljettaja olisi varmasti ajanut paremmin!


Oma kokemukseni automaattimetrosta löytyy Zürichin lentokentältä Skymetron kyydistä. Tietysti kysessä on täysin eri mittakaavan järjestelmä kuin koko kaupungin käsittävä metro, mutta kyseinen vehje myöskin jarrutti nykivästi ja ovien kohdalla piti "nysvätä" aina muutama kymmenen senttiä eteenpäin kerrallaan, jotta ovet osuivat kohdalleen. 

Mistä muuten tunnistaa harjaantuneen metronkuljettajan Hesassa? Nämä osaavat avata ovet lennosta, jolloin ovet ovat jo lähes kokonaan auki kun juna pysähtyy. Sekuntien säästöä toki, mutta kuitenkin hiukan miellyttävämpää menoa.

----------


## ultrix

> Nuo automaattimetrot ovat yleensä olleet jonkinlaisia teknologiademoja. Jokin kansakunta tai kaupunki haluaa näyttää, että tällainenkin on mahdollista, kun riittävästi panostetaan. Helsinki haluaa nyt tehdä tällaisen teknologiademon, joskin kymmeniä vuosia myöhässä.
> 
> Menee sarjaan: "päätöksiä, jotka ovat riittävän korkealla tehty vailla riittävää tietoa, jonka jälkeen ei kelkka enää uskottavuutta menettämättä käänny, vaikka kuinka saataisiin faktaakin pöytään". Alku on ansiokkaasti tällä foorumilla kumonnut projektin alkuvaiheen lupauksia, joten niistä ei enempää.
> 
> Vastaavia päätöksiä on nähty myös muissa projekteissa, myös muualla kiskoliikenteessä.





> Niinpä. Mielestäni ainoat syyt metron automatisointiiin ovat:
> -automaattinen metro on ylpeilynaihe Helsingille "meillä onkin tämmöinen, lällällää"
> -uusi teknologia on "seksikästä"
> -huomattava lahjonta laitetoimittajien taholta


Tulee jotenkin mieleen YLE/Digita kymmenkunta vuotta sitten. Nimimerkillä tallentavaa MHP-digiboksia edelleen odotellessa...

----------


## Compact

> ..kyseinen vehje myöskin jarrutti nykivästi..


Mulla on samantapaisia kokemuksia Lontoon automaattimetrosta myös. Siis se Docklandin systeemi. Oli niinkuin hissillä olisi mennyt vaakatasossa, ja väkisten.

Kuljettajaa ei ollut, mutta "kuljettaja" oli kuitenkin kaikissa metrojunissa ja hän näytteli osittain myös "kuljettamista" junan etupäässä.

Toivottavasti ei meille tuollaista tule.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lisäksi ovet rupesivat sulkeutumaan vaikka ihmiset olivat välissä.


Kun minä kokeilin Köpiksen vekotinta perjantain iltaruuhkassa toukokuussa 2008, niin ovet olivat sepposen selällään vielä vaikka kuinka pitkään sen jälkeen kun viimeiset matkustajat olivat nousseet junaan. Eli aivan liian pitkät pysäkkiajat matkustajamääriin nähden. Vaikka kyse olisi vain 10 s per pysäkki, niin eihän siitä monta minuuttia ekstraa tule per matka, mutta todella tehottoman kuvan se kyllä antaa. Ja tämähän nimenomaan on automaatin ongelma; pysäkkiajat täytyy ennakoida suunnitteluvaiheessa ja käytännössä ne sitten ovat joko liian lyhyet tai liian pitkät, kun ei ne typerät matkustajat osaa tulla asemalle sellaisissa määrin kuin fiksu insinööri on suunnitellut.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos tuo ajatus hyväksytään, kulkee täysin automaattinen metro Helsingissä aikaisintaan 2010..Osaisin kumminkin veikata, että se myöhästyy ainakin vuodella, koska ollaan Suomessa.
> 
> Mielenkiintoista on myös se, milloin Sompasaaren asemaa aletaan tehdä.


Ei tullut automaatti ihan vielä 2010. Sitä vastoin "Sompasaaren" eli Kalasataman asema valmistui jo 2007 alussa... :Smile:  Siitä on jo kolme vuotta, ketjun avaamisesta yli neljä.

----------


## risukasa

> Mulla on samantapaisia kokemuksia Lontoon automaattimetrosta myös. Siis se Docklandin systeemi. Oli niinkuin hissillä olisi mennyt vaakatasossa, ja väkisten.
> 
> Kuljettajaa ei ollut, mutta "kuljettaja" oli kuitenkin kaikissa metrojunissa ja hän näytteli osittain myös "kuljettamista" junan etupäässä.
> 
> Toivottavasti ei meille tuollaista tule.


Lontoon Undergroundissakin kyllä suurin osa kalustosta kulki nykivästi, ilmeisesti vanhanaikaisen tehonsäädön takia jonka tekniikka lienee verrattavissa meidän laihialaisten ja mannejen tehonsäätöön.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mulla on samantapaisia kokemuksia Lontoon automaattimetrosta myös. Siis se Docklandin systeemi. Oli niinkuin hissillä olisi mennyt vaakatasossa, ja väkisten.
> 
> Kuljettajaa ei ollut, mutta "kuljettaja" oli kuitenkin kaikissa metrojunissa ja hän näytteli osittain myös "kuljettamista" junan etupäässä.


Täytyy sanoa, että omat kokemukseni matkustamisesta Lillen VAL:illa ja Pariisin linjalla 14 ovat olleet erittäin positiivisia. Ei nyi vaan ajaa tasaisemmin ja ennakoitavammin kuin ihminen. Liikenteen rytmi on hyvin ripeä niin linjaosuuksien kuin pysähdysten osalta. Veikkaan että eri valmistajien automaatioteknologioissa täytyy olla laadullisia eroja.

Näissä ei ole myöskään kuljettajaa oikeasti eikä leikisti junan kyydissä. Sen sijaan olen ymmärtänyt että ovia tarkkailee ja lähtökäskyn antaa liikenteenohjauskeskuksessa työskentelevä henkilö, joka pystyy tarkkailemaan samaan aikaan useampaa junaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Mulla on samantapaisia kokemuksia Lontoon automaattimetrosta myös. Siis se Docklandin systeemi. Oli niinkuin hissillä olisi mennyt vaakatasossa, ja väkisten.
> 
> Kuljettajaa ei ollut, mutta "kuljettaja" oli kuitenkin kaikissa metrojunissa ja hän näytteli osittain myös "kuljettamista" junan etupäässä.
> 
> Toivottavasti ei meille tuollaista tule.


Juu, tämä oli myös oma havaintoni pari vuotta sitten DLR:n toiminnasta. Seisoin junassa heti ohjaamon takana, ja siellä istuksi kaksi henkilökunnan jäsentä nähtävästi rupattelemassa. Juna nyki ja kyyti oli muutenkin kuin huonossa vuoristoradassa. En tiedä, oliko ko. junayksikön jousituksessa vikaa vai rata remontissa, mutta olin suorastaan ällistynyt moisesta poukkoilusta kiskoliikenteessä.

----------


## Markku K

Tämmöinen työtehtävä on laitettu hakuun. Löytyisikö foorumin lukijoista sopivaa..  :Wink: 





> HKL-Metroliikenne tarjoaa päivittäin 200 000 matkustajalle nopean, turvallisen, luotettavan ja ympäristöystävällisen matkan.
> 
> Haemme valvomopäällikköä metron automatisointiin liittyvän uuden järjestelmän vastaanottoon ja operoinnin suunnitteluun. Järjestelmän käyttöönoton jälkeen valvomopäällikkö siirtyy täysin uuteen Herttoniemeen rakennettavaan metrovalvomoon vastaamaan ilman kuljettajia toimivan metron liikennöinnistä.
> 
> Edellytämme ensisijaisesti diplomi-insinöörin tutkintoa ja kokemusta projekteista. Perehtyneisyys tietotekniikkaan, automatisointiin ja raideliikenteeseen ovat eduksi. Työ vaatii yhteistyötä monentyyppisten asiantuntijatahojen kanssa. Toimeen valittavalta edellytetään hyvää suomen ja englannin sekä tyydyttävää ruotsin kielen suullista ja kirjallista taitoa. Muu kielitaito on eduksi. Tehtävä on vakituinen ja täytetään 1.5.2010 tai sopimuksen mukaan.
> 
> Lisätietoja antaa metroliikennejohtaja Tapio Hölttä puh. (09) 310 35683 ja projektipäällikkö Kimmo Reiman puh. (09) 310 78449. Hakuaika päättyy 22.3.2010 klo 16.00.
> 
> Hakemukset palkkatoivomuksineen ilman liitteitä osoitteella: Metroliikennejohtaja Tapio Hölttä, HKL-Metroliikenne, PL 1460, 00099 Helsingin kaupunki tai sähköisesti osoitteessa www.helsinkirekry.fi (haku työavaimen numerolla
> ...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämmöinen työtehtävä on laitettu hakuun. Löytyisikö foorumin lukijoista sopivaa..


Kun hankintasopimus on tehty saksalaisen yrityksen kanssa ja itse toimitus valmistetaan Saksassa, luulisi saksankielen taidon olevan tässä hommassa tärkeä. Saksalaiset osaavat keskimäärin huonosti englantia.

Antero

----------


## Metropolitan

> Mulla on samantapaisia kokemuksia Lontoon automaattimetrosta myös. Siis se Docklandin systeemi. Oli niinkuin hissillä olisi mennyt vaakatasossa, ja väkisten.
> 
> Kuljettajaa ei ollut, mutta "kuljettaja" oli kuitenkin kaikissa metrojunissa ja hän näytteli osittain myös "kuljettamista" junan etupäässä.


Enpä tiedä missä määrin train guardit istuvat etupenkissä, yleensä noissa onneksi saavat istua maksavat asiakkaat. Viime kesänä DLR:lla Woolwich Arsenaliin mennessä juna hyytyi jossakin KGV Dockin jälkeen ja junavahti tuli paikalle ja ryhtyi käsittelemään avattavan kannen alla olevaa kojepöytää. Ja matka jatkui lopulta.

Ei tuo kyyti minusta mitään erityisen epämukavaa ollut, enemmän sporan kyydissä saa sietää... Toisaalta Hgissä voi olla totuttu tasaiseen menoon moniin ulkomaisiin järjestelmiin verrattuna. No, poikkeus vahvistaa säännön: M200:t ovat rikollisen usein joko tehonsäädön/jousituksen/jarrujen tms. "ominaisuuksien" (en sano "vika") -- tai kuskien harjoittelun  :Wink:  -- takia järkyttävän nykiviä. Kerran tällaisella kengurulla töihin saapuessa piti konttorilla käydä lattialle makuulle ettei olisi antanut ylen.  :Redface:  M100:issa en ole itse moista käytöstä koskaan tavannut. Kop kop.

Toisaalta, Lontoossa on (myös) maailman vanhin (puoli)automaatti-metro, Victoria Line ATO, neljäkymmentä vuotta ja rapiat.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun hankintasopimus on tehty saksalaisen yrityksen kanssa ja itse toimitus valmistetaan Saksassa


Helsingin automaattimetron toteuttavat ranskalaiset (Siemensin automaattimetro-osaaminen keskittyy Ranskaan).

----------


## Antero Alku

Tekniikka&Talous -lehdessä (9.4.2010) kerrottiin Nürnbergin vastikään käyttöön saadun automaattimetron ongelmista. Pulut pysäyttävät kuljettajattomia junia, kun junan esteiden tunnistus tulkitsee pulut vaaratilanteiksi. Ja kun yksi juna pysähtyy, pysähtyvät sitten kaikki. Hankalaksi tilanteesta toipumisen tekee se, että pysähtynyt juna on pantava liikkeelle manuaalisesti. Juttu ei kerro, onko joka junassa varakuljettaja, mutta jutun mukaan juuri tämä ongelma viivytti käyttöönottoa kaksi vuotta. Meille ei vastaavaa ongelmaa pitäisi tulla, koska asemille tulee ovet ja luotetaan siihen, ettei silloin tarvitse aistia, onko radalla joku tai jotain.

Edellinen oli pantu lehdessä sivuaiheeksi, pääjuttu oli uutinen automaattisesta kumipyörämetrosta. Ilmeisesti Siemensin viimekesäisestä lehdistömateriaalista kritiikittömästi tehty juttu muistutti meillä esitettyjä kuljettajattoman metron kehumisraportteja.

Asiallisesti jutussa kerrotaan jo 30 vuotta vanhasta VAL-kevytmetrosta, joita on tänä aikana toimitettu 8 järjestelmää. VAL-metron kehittänyt Matra-yhtiö on päätynyt Siemensille, joka on nyt yhteistyössä urabusseja valmistaneen Lohrin kanssa. Alkuperäinen VAL kulkee betonikaukalossa, jossa reunat ja niitä vasten olevat kumipyörät pitävät vaunun linjassa sivusuunnassa. Lohrin katuympäristöön tarkoitetussa ratkaisussa keskellä on yksi kisko huolehtimassa suuntauksesta. Jutun yhteydessä olevassa kuvassa näkyy keskellä kaksi kiskoa, mutta kuitenkin vaunu kulkee kumipyörillä.

Joku syy lienee sille, ettei VAL-metroja ole 30 vuodessa tehty kuin 8. Historia on ristiriidassa systeemistä esitettyjen kehujen kanssa. En aivan taivu uskomaan, että alkuperäisen VAL-metron menestyksen este on ollut kahden ohjauskiskon puuttuminen. Tai että ne kaksi kiskoa olisivat tuoneet kaikki lehdistötiedotteessa mainitut ominaisuudet. Väitänkin, että metron kustannukset ja ratikan kapasiteetti ovat yhdistelmä, joka johtaa kaupat etupäässä muunlaisiin ratkaisuihin kuin VAL aikaisemmin tai kiskoilla terästettynä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tekniikka&Talous -lehdessä (9.4.2010) kerrottiin Nürnbergin vastikään käyttöön saadun automaattimetron ongelmista. Pulut pysäyttävät kuljettajattomia junia, kun junan esteiden tunnistus tulkitsee pulut vaaratilanteiksi.


Ei yllätä ollenkaan. Tuossa tulee käymään vielä niin, että itämetro kaivetaan tunneliin koko matkaltaan siksi, että automatiikka ei toimi maan päällä vaan pysäyttää junan joka citykanin ja västäräkin takia.




> Meille ei vastaavaa ongelmaa pitäisi tulla, koska asemille tulee ovet ja luotetaan siihen, ettei silloin tarvitse aistia, onko radalla joku tai jotain.


Täytyyhän siellä joku tunnistusjärjestelmä olla. Mitäs sitten, jos auto tippuu sillalta metroradalle, kuten Sörkassa joskus kävi? Juna ajaa täysillä päin? Ei kai sentään. Vaikka radalla ei pitäisi olla mitään, niin jos sana tuosta leviää, niin äkkiäkös sinne ruvetaan heittelemään ostoskärryjä ja muuta roinaa ja katselemaan, kun junat ajavat iloisesti yli ja suistuvat 70 km/h vauhdissa kiskoilta.

Junaradoillahan tuollaista ilkivaltaa esiintyykin jonkin verran.

----------


## hmikko

> Tuossa tulee käymään vielä niin, että itämetro kaivetaan tunneliin koko matkaltaan siksi, että automatiikka ei toimi maan päällä vaan pysäyttää junan joka citykanin ja västäräkin takia.



No huh. Maanalainen asema 50 Me / kpl ja koko homma Helsingin alueella... Taidettais jopa arktisissa erityisolosuhteissa laittaa pikemminkin kuljettajat takaisin töihin.

----------


## hmikko

> Minä en pidä automaatiota nykyaikaistuksena, vaikka automaatio onkin muotia nyt. En pidä sitä myöskään minään itseisarvoisena tavoitteena, kuten se nyt tosiasiassa on. Joukkoliikenteen tehtävä on palvella asiakkaitaan eli matkustajia. Optimoinnin ja maksimoinnin kohteen tulee olla palvelutaso eikä teknologian käytön maksimointi.


Silloin tällöin lueskelemani Human Transit -blogin kirjoittaja, joka ymmärtääkseni on joukkoliikenneammattilainen, pitää tapanaan liputtaa kuljettajattomien järjestelmien puolesta. Ratkaiseva etu hänen mielestään on se, että kuljettajattomuus poistaa vuorotiheyden ja henkilöstömenojen välisen yhteyden. Kuljettajattomalla systeemillä voidaan kuulemma ajaa tiuhaa vuoroväliä myös ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella ilman kohtuuttomia kuluja. Esimerkkinä hänellä on useimmiten Vancouverin SkyTrain (Vancouver on käsittääkseni kirjoittajan aiempi kotikaupunki) ja tietty muutkin automaatit. Ks. esim.

http://www.humantransit.org/2010/02/...t-matters.html

En ole tuosta argumentista ihan vakuuttunut, koska käsittääkseni kuljettajatonkin systeemi vaatii henkilökuntaa suhteessa liikenteen määrään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ole tuosta argumentista ihan vakuuttunut, koska käsittääkseni kuljettajatonkin systeemi vaatii henkilökuntaa suhteessa liikenteen määrään.


Jostain syystä on vaikeata löytää kuljettajattomien järjestelmien henkilökuntamääriä. Ei niitä oltu esitetty myöskään HKL:n aineistossa, jolla perusteltiin henkilökulujen säästöjä.

Se, mitä olen itse saanut tietää on, etteivät kuljettajattomat henkilökuntaa säästä. Henkilökunta on vain toisissa tehtävissä. Esimerkiksi istuvat kuljettamassa junia valvomossa, vähän niin kuin pienoisrautatietä kuljetetaan.  :Smile:  Tai sitten on näitä junaemäntiä ja -isäntiä. Jotka pahimmillaan saavat surmansa, kun automaatti pettää ja junat ajavat päikseen, kuten Washingtonissa.

Argumentti hiljaisen ajan tiheästä vuorovälistä ei myöskään pidä. Kuljettajakustannus on ison volyymin järjestelmissä pari prosenttia liikennöinnistä, ja ehkä prosentti kaikista kuluista kun otetaan mukaan asemien ylläpito. Jos järjestelmää voi ajaa ilman kuljettajaa, se maksaa niin paljon, että radan teko ei ole kannattavaa kuin oikeille junille, joiden kapasiteetti on lähempänä 1000 hlö kuin 250 hlö, kuten Köpiksessä tai Vancuverissa.

Eli eivät ne junat ilmaiseksi liiku ilman kuljettajaakaan. Eikä niitä kannata tyhjinä ajaa, eikä asemia kannata pitää auki jos ei niillä ole käyttäjiä. Koko touhu on lähtökohtaisesti pielessä, kun raitiovaunun kokoisille junille tehdään raskaimman päälle metrorata. Ratikka kuljettajilla ja yhtä tiheällä vuorovälillä on halvempi.

Antero

PS: Vancouverissa oli olympialaisten ajan lainassa 2 ratikkaa Brysselistä. Niillä ajettiin museorataa, ja nyt siellä ollaan kuulemma lämmetty ratikan rakentamiselle. Taisi olla tarjolla vähän fiksumpaa kyytiä kuin kalliilla minimetrolinjoilla. http://www2.bombardier.com/vancouver/index.html

----------


## hmikko

> PS: Vancouverissa oli olympialaisten ajan lainassa 2 ratikkaa Brysselistä. Niillä ajettiin museorataa, ja nyt siellä ollaan kuulemma lämmetty ratikan rakentamiselle. Taisi olla tarjolla vähän fiksumpaa kyytiä kuin kalliilla minimetrolinjoilla. http://www2.bombardier.com/vancouver/index.html


Tuosta suunnitelmasta oli ko. Human Transit -blogissa suorastaan debattia. Vancouveriin on esitetty varsin laajaa raitiotieverkostoa.

Blogin kirjoittaja on siis Jarrett Walker ("...is an international consultant in public transit network design and policy.  He has been a full-time consultant since 1991 and has led numerous major planning projects in North America, Australia, and New Zealand.") ja hän kirjoitti kritiikkiä professori Patrick Condonin (University of British Columbia, Vancouver) ratikka-ajatteluun:

http://www.humantransit.org/2010/04/...obsolete-.html

Condon vastasi myöhemmin Walkerin kysymyksiin:

http://www.humantransit.org/2010/05/...-responds.html

Peräpohjalaisesta ummikkonäkövinkkelistä nuo argumentit ratikan puolesta kuulostavat osin vähän oudoilta. Tekniset ja liikenteelliset ominaisuudet tuntuvat olevan toissijaisia, mutta sinänsä sympatiseeraan kyllä ratikan perustelemista kaupunkiympäristö- ja maankäyttösyillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jostain syystä on vaikeata löytää kuljettajattomien järjestelmien henkilökuntamääriä. Ei niitä oltu esitetty myöskään HKL:n aineistossa, jolla perusteltiin henkilökulujen säästöjä.
> 
> Se, mitä olen itse saanut tietää on, etteivät kuljettajattomat henkilökuntaa säästä. Henkilökunta on vain toisissa tehtävissä. Esimerkiksi istuvat kuljettamassa junia valvomossa, vähän niin kuin pienoisrautatietä kuljetetaan.  Tai sitten on näitä junaemäntiä ja -isäntiä. Jotka pahimmillaan saavat surmansa, kun automaatti pettää ja junat ajavat päikseen, kuten Washingtonissa.


Washingtonin metro on vain puoliautomaatti, järjestelmä on vanha eikä henkilökuntaa oltu koulutettu riittävästi sen käyttöön. 

Mutta itse asiaan. Helsingin metron automaisointia on perusteltu kustannussäästöillä. Itse en usko että se on maksanut itsensä kuin joskus 50 vuoden päästä, kun järjestelä pitää seuraavan kerran uusia. 

Mutta metron automatisoinin tarkoitus on ollut turvallisuuden parantaminen. Matkustajat ovat valittaneet toistuvasti järjestyshäiriöistä ja turvattomuuden tunteesta kun metrossa liikkuu paljon meluavia nuorisonjengejä, huumeidenköytäjiä ja rappioalkoholisteja, mutta henkilökuntaa ei näy missään rauhoittamassa heitä. Metron käyttöä välttävät siksi juuri monet naishenkilöt ja eläkeläiset. Jos metron turvallisuus paransi paranisi myös näiden henkilöiden elämänlaatu. (Kuulostaa kliseeltä mutta näin se vain on)

Kun kuljettajat poistetaan niin osasta heistä tehdään vartijoita ja vartijoita palkataan muutenkin lisää, että matkustajien turvallisuuden tunne paranee. 

Laituriseinät ja ovet taas rakennetaan siksi että matkustajia ihan oikeasti tippuu metron alle, osa vapaaehtoisesti mutta osa vahingossa tai jonkun toisen työntämänä. 

Tietysti nämä toimenpiteet olisi voinut toteuttaa kuljettajat säilyttämällä, mutta SE olisi tullut maksamaan enemmän kuin automatisointi. 

Automatisoinnin ja henkilökunnan roolien muuttumisen avulla voidaan myös vähemmin kustannuksin parantaa palveluja kuten esim pidentämällä meron liikennöintiakaa. Ihmiset ovat todellakin toivoneet että liikenne jatkuisi edes klo 2400-0100 paikkeille eikä lakkaa jo klo 2300.

Helsingin metro on yhden linjan systeemi ja säilyy sellaisena länsimetronkin valmistumisen jälkeen, eli aika simppeli kohde automatisoida. Lähes kaikki uudet metrojärjestelmät maailmalla toteutetaan nykyään automaattiohjauksella. Automatiikka on siis standardikamaa. Helsingin metron automatisointihankeen ainoa erityispiirre on että vanha vaunukalusto pysyy käytössä uuden hankittavan ohessa. En muista onko muualla maailmasa tehty niin, mahdettiinko Nürnbergissä tehdä samalla tavalla?

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta metron automatisoinin tarkoitus on ollut turvallisuuden parantaminen. -- Kun kuljettajat poistetaan niin osasta heistä tehdään vartijoita ja vartijoita palkataan muutenkin lisää, että matkustajien turvallisuuden tunne paranee.


Paitsi että 200 miljoonalla eurolla palkattaisiin helposti 50 vuodeksi 100 vartijaa lisää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Peräpohjalaisesta ummikkonäkövinkkelistä nuo argumentit ratikan puolesta kuulostavat osin vähän oudoilta. Tekniset ja liikenteelliset ominaisuudet tuntuvat olevan toissijaisia, mutta sinänsä sympatiseeraan kyllä ratikan perustelemista kaupunkiympäristö- ja maankäyttösyillä.


Kiitos noista linkeistä. Hyvä kun meitä on monta, niin maailmasta (internetistä  :Sad:  ) löytyy enemmän kuin yhdellä silmäparilla.

Onkohan Walker vastannut vielä Condonin kommentteihin, en etsinyt. Mutta luin noiden kahden linkin blogiosuudet, en lukijakommentteja. Yhteenvetona sanon, että Walker elää 1960-luvulla ja Condon on ymmärtänyt liikennejärjestelmän ja yhdyskuntarakenteen vuorovaikutuksen ja yhteistoiminnan, jota Walker ei ymmärrä. Condon edustaa 1990-luvulla Euroopassa yleistynyttä ajattelua, jossa toisaalta ymmärretään, että nopeus on laskettava ovelta ovelle -ajasta ja että liikennejärjestelmä muokkaa ympäristöään radikaalisti, ja se on otettava huomioon myös. Tämä on minusta nykyaikaa, joka on kehittynyt niistä kokemuksista, joita on Walkerin esittämistä ratkaisuista saatu.

Walker on ymmärtänyt saavutettavuuden (accessibility) ja liikkuvuuden (mobility) eron. Mutta hän ei ymmärrä tämän eron merkitystä ja sitä, miten nämä vaikuttavat toisiinsa ja miten ne käytännössä toteutuvat. Condon on ymmärtänyt, varmaankin siksi, että hänen ongelmansa on ollut yhdyskuntarakenne kun Walkerin ongelma on vain liikenne. Walker kuittaa nopean liikenteen yhdyskuntarakenneongelmat sillä, että nykyään osataan tehdä mukavampia asemaympäristöjä, mutta kun pannaan metro maan alle, niin sitten ympäristövaikutusta ei ole ja ongelma on ratkaistu.

Täytynee lukea Condonin mainostama kirjansa. On kiintoisaa nähdä, onko siellä selostettu, miksi kaupunkirakenne ja ihmiset toimivat kuten toimivat niin, että ratikan hitaampi linjanopeus voikin olla parempi asia kuin metron suuri linjanopeus. Linkatuissa teksteissä selitys tälle ei ollut esillä, vaikka käytännön kokemuksia sivuttiinkin. Ja tässä tulen oikeastaan vastaukseen Hmikon siteerattuun ihmettelyyn.

Ensinnä ihmisillä on aikabudjetti. Nopeammat yhteydet eivät anna ihmisille lisää aikaa vaan mahdollisuuden matkustaa pidempiä etäisyyksiä. Ja silloin ihmisten tarvitsemat palvelut voidaan sijoittaa harvakseen, kauas ja keskitetysti, mikä myös tehdään, koska se on palveluiden tuottajien kannalta halvempaa. Eli tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että nopean liikenteen yhdyskunta leviää laajalle ja siinä makustetaan enemmän kilometrejä. Mikä tarkoittaa, että liikenteen kustannukset ja luonnonvarojen kulutus ovat suuret.

Walkerin käsityksen mukaan ihmiset haluavat liikkua nopeammin. Miksi? Ymmärsin Walkerin selittävän, että sen vuoksi, jotta heillä on laajempi valinnanvara esim. työpaikoista. Mutta onko heillä? Valinnanvara palveluista ja työpaikoista ei kasva siitä, että ne sijaitsevat etäällä ja keskitettyinä harvoihin pisteisiin. Valinnanvara kasvaa vain, jos työpaikkoja tai palveluita on enemmän. Teoriassa nopea liikenne kattaa suuren maantieteellisen alueen, mutta käytännössä ei. Liikenteen kattama alue on vain se alue, jonka ihminen suostuu kävelemään pysäkiltä. Jos ajatellaan, että kaikilla pysäkeillä on sama vuoromäärätarjonta, joukkoliikenteen palvelema alue on suoraan riippuvainen pysäkkien määrästä. Siis ei siitä, miten etäällä toisistaan pysäkit tai asemat sijaitsevat.

Teniset ominaisuudet (linjanopeus) ovat Walkerille ensisijaisia, Condonille ensisijaista on palvelukyky ja ympäristön laatu. Niihin liikennejärjestelmän tulee sopeutua.

Ei linjanopeus ole merkityksetön, mutta sen lisääminen ei ole itsetarkoitus eikä nopeuden kasvu tuo loputtomasti hyötyjä. Olen puhunut kahden tason joukkoliikennepalveluista, eli siitä, että liikennejärjestelmässä tulee olla tarjolla eri nopeudella toimivia palveluita. Ennen konevoimalla toimivaa liikennettä oli vain hidasta palvelua, mikä rajoitti kaupunkien kasvua, elinkeinoja ja kaupunkilaisten hyvinvointia. Konevoima korjasi tämän ongelman. Siitä huolimatta kaupungit ovat muuttuneet monikeskustaisiksi tai eri tavoin hajautuneiksi, eikä ole tarvetta sille, että yhä laajemmalta alueelta kaikki saapuisivat yhteen kaupunkikeskustaan. Silloin tietenkin tarvittaisiin aina vain nopeampaa liikennettä, jotta satojenkin kilometrien päästä ehtisi päiväksi töihin keskustaan.

Saavutettavuus on se, mitä ihmiset liikennejärjestelmältä tarvitsevat. Liikkuvuus palvelee saavutettavuutta, mutta ei yksin ole saavutettavuutta eikä luo saavutettavuutta. Pysäkkien tai asemien harventaminen lisää liikkuvuutta, mutta ei saavutettavuutta. Liikkuvuuden huipentuma on lentoliikenne, muuta itse lentoliikenteen luoma saavutettavuus on lähes nolla, koska lähes kaikki ovat matkalla muualle kuin lentokentille.

Jos ajatellaan niin, että saavutettavuutta on kaikki se, mikä on kävelymatkan päässä, alueellinen saavutettavuus maksimoituu silloin, kun pysäkkien (tai parkkipaikkojen tai -laitosten) välinen alue on saavutettavissa kävellen. Alueellinen saavutettavuuden maksimi on järjestettävissä ratikalla, joka voi tuoda suurimman määrällisen palvelun eli matkustajamäärän yhdelle pysäkille.

Nopeus ja liikkuvuus voivat kasvaa tästä vain pysäkkejä harventamalla. Yhden junan kapasiteetti voi olla ratikkajunaa suurempi. Jos junan kapasiteetti (junan paikkamäärä x vuoroväli) on 2 kertaa ratikkajunan kapasiteetti, 2-kertaisella pysäkkivälillä on sama määrällinen saavutettavuus (pinta-ala x aseman välityskyky) kuin ratikalla jonkin verran suuremmalla liikkuvuudella. Sen jälkeen voidaan lisätä liikkuvuutta, mutta ei enää saavutettavuutta, kun harvennetaan asemia.

Hups, tulipas tästä pitkä pohdinta, vaikka jääköön vielä käsittelemättä tarpeet ja kustannukset. Eli liikennejärjestelmän tarve riippuu väestö-, työpaikka- ja palvelutiheydestä. Ja liikennejärjestelmän kustannukset vaaditusta kapasiteetista ja tavasta, jolla kapasiteetti on mahdollista tai pakko tuottaa. Kustannuksiakin Walkerin ja Condonin teksteissä sivuttiin. Walkeria kustannukset eivät tuntuneet kiinnostavan, jolloin onkin helppo olla vancuverilaisten minikapasiteettimetrojen ja bussiliikenteen kannattaja. Molemmat edustavat joukkoliikenteen maksimaalisia kustannuksia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paitsi että 200 miljoonalla eurolla palkattaisiin helposti 50 vuodeksi 100 vartijaa lisää.


Tuosta 200 millistä osa menee kulunvalvonnan uusimiseen, sanotaan nyt varovasti 50 milliä. Osa menee laiturioviin ja muihin asemien uudistustöihin, turvakameroihin jne, sanotaan nyt 30-50 milliä. Eli itse automatiikkaan, joka korvaa kuljettaja-ajon, uppoaa n 100 milliä, arvelisin kuitenkin vähemmän.

Kukaan ei voi ennustaa millaiset vartioiden kustanukset kaikkine sivumenoineen ovat pitkällä aikavälillä joka ulottuu 50 v päähän.  

Epäilen myös että 100 vartijaa riittää, koska asemia on reilut 30 kun länsimetro ja mahdollinen Östersundomin jatke kokonaisuudessaan ovat valmiina, junia voi olla yhtaikaa liiketeessä jopa yli 50 jne. Onko 100 vartijaa se määrä joka on töissä yhdessä vuorossa vai kaikenkaikkiaan? Jos kaikenkaikkiaan se ei riitä alkuunkaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onko 100 vartijaa se määrä joka on töissä yhdessä vuorossa vai kaikenkaikkiaan? Jos kaikenkaikkiaan se ei riitä alkuunkaan.


No luuletko, että nykyisten kuljettajien palkalla muka palkattaisiin yli sata vartijaa? Jos ei pystytä, silloinhan kustannukset nousevat joka tapauksessa, ja tämä kustannusnousu voidaan tehdä automatisoinnista riippumatta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No luuletko, että nykyisten kuljettajien palkalla muka palkattaisiin yli sata vartijaa? Jos ei pystytä, silloinhan kustannukset nousevat joka tapauksessa, ja tämä kustannusnousu voidaan tehdä automatisoinnista riippumatta.


Jos metron linjapituus tulevaisuudessa 2-3 kertaistuu niin myös kuljettajista aiheutuvat menot myös 2-3 kertaistuvat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos metron linjapituus tulevaisuudessa 2-3 kertaistuu niin myös kuljettajista aiheutuvat menot myös 2-3 kertaistuvat.


Ei sillä ole merkitystä. Silloin myös vartijoiden tarve 2-3-kertaistuu ja samoin automatisoinnin investointikustannus. Kuljettajien ja vartijoiden määrä on lähes suoraan verrannollinen linjapituuteen. Kysymys onkin, voidaanko poistuvilla kuljettajilla ansaituilla säästöillä saada saman verran vartijoita kuin kuljettajien poiston investoinnin vuosikustannus on. Minä olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että ei, oli asemia mikä määrä tahansa, koska 4 miljoonan (sekin on alakanttiin; automatisoinnin kuoletusaika ei voi olla 50 vuotta) vuosikustannuksella palkkaa sen sata vartijaa, mutta metronkuljettajien palkka ei pitkässäkään metrossa varmasti ole 4 miljoonaa vuodessa.

----------


## petteri

> No luuletko, että nykyisten kuljettajien palkalla muka palkattaisiin yli sata vartijaa? Jos ei pystytä, silloinhan kustannukset nousevat joka tapauksessa, ja tämä kustannusnousu voidaan tehdä automatisoinnista riippumatta.


Eivät metroasemat niille dedikoituja vartijoita tarvitse. Vartijapalvelut kannattaa hoitaa niin, että asema-alueen kauppojen vartijat partioivat osan aikaa myös metrossa. 

Samalla olisi syytä luopua käytännöstä, jossa lipuntarkastajat ja vartijat ovat eri henkilöitä. Lipuntarkastajiksi palkattaisiin jatkossa vain henkilöitä, jotka ovat valmiita toimimaan myös vartijoina. Ja uudet vartijat toimisivat osassa tilanteista lipuntarkastajina.

Vartija - lipuntarkastaja tehtävänkuva tehostaisi paljon toimintaa, kun lipuntarkastuksen näkyvyys lisääntyisi rajusti.

Ja jos metroa ei automatisoitaisi, metron kuljettajia tarvittaisiin tulevaisuudessa nykyiseen verrattuna ehkä 2,5 kertainen määrä, metro pitenee ja junat lyhenevät.

----------


## late-

> Jostain syystä on vaikeata löytää kuljettajattomien järjestelmien henkilökuntamääriä. Ei niitä oltu esitetty myöskään HKL:n aineistossa, jolla perusteltiin henkilökulujen säästöjä.


Blogin kommenteista löytyi linkki Vancouverin tietoihin. Näissäkin on se ongelma, ettei selviä mitä tehdään talon sisällä ja mitä taas ulkoistettuna. Esimerkiksi vartiointi on meillä ulkoista. Vancouverissa ei välttämättä ole. Työn tuottavuuskin voi poiketa aika paljon. Tietyissä Pohjois-Amerikan osissa (esim. San Francisco) on sen verran absurdit ammattiliiton säännöt, että kaikesta tulee ylimiehitettyä ja kallista.

Joka tapauksessa Helsingin metrolla henkilöstöä on noin 230, joten Vancouverissa näyttäisi olevan enemmän. Kuljettajia Helsingissä oli vuonna 2008 111.




> Argumentti hiljaisen ajan tiheästä vuorovälistä ei myöskään pidä. Kuljettajakustannus on ison volyymin järjestelmissä pari prosenttia liikennöinnistä, ja ehkä prosentti kaikista kuluista kun otetaan mukaan asemien ylläpito.


Ei nyt sentään länsimaissa. Eiköhän kuljettajan vuotuinen kustannus työnantajalle ole luokkaa 45 000 euroa (2900*12*1,3). 110 kuljettajaa olisi siten 4,95 miljoonaa. Metron kokonaiskustannukset 2007 (sattuu olemaan käsillä) olivat 47,1 miljoonaa sisältäen kulkumuotokustannukset eli asemien ylläpidon. Ei määräävä kustannus, mutta yli 10 % eli kymmenen kertaa merkittävämpi kuin prosentti kaikista kuluista.

(2900 euroa on muistikuvani mukaan mainittu äskettäin HSL-alueen linja-autokuljettajien keskimääräiseksi kokonaiskuukausiansioksi ja sai siksi kelvata arviooni. 30 % työnantajan sivukuluja on hämärän mielikuvan varassa, mutta palvelee varmaankin tätä tarkoitusta kelvollisesti.)




> Koko touhu on lähtökohtaisesti pielessä, kun raitiovaunun kokoisille junille tehdään raskaimman päälle metrorata. Ratikka kuljettajilla ja yhtä tiheällä vuorovälillä on halvempi.


Vancouverin paikalliset olot ja järjestelmän luonne poikkeavat olennaisesti meikäläisistä, joten spekulaatio menee herkästi pieleen. Skytrain on seudullinen liikenneväline, jonka keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on yli kilometrin ja keskinopeus luokkaa 40 km/h. Ratikan rakentaminen näillä parametreilla ei olisi mitään halpaa puuhaa. Tavoitteisiinsa järjestelmä tuntuu vastaavan hyvin ja Pohjois-Amerikan mittakaavassa käyttäjämäärät ovat erittäin suuria.




> PS: Vancouverissa oli olympialaisten ajan lainassa 2 ratikkaa Brysselistä. Niillä ajettiin museorataa, ja nyt siellä ollaan kuulemma lämmetty ratikan rakentamiselle. Taisi olla tarjolla vähän fiksumpaa kyytiä kuin kalliilla minimetrolinjoilla.


Vancouverissa ratikoista on puhuttu pitkäänkin ja ns. Broadway-käytävässä ne ovat yksi vaihtoehto. Ratikat eivät kuitenkaan kovin hyvin sovi samaan rooliin kuin Skytrain. Sikäli ratikat ja Skytrain eivät korvaa toisiaan. Useimmista ratikkakaupungeista Keski-Euroopasta löytyy myös seudullinen raidejärjestelmä. Kannattaisiko Zürichin luopua S-bahnistaan?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei sillä ole merkitystä. Silloin myös vartijoiden tarve 2-3-kertaistuu ja samoin automatisoinnin investointikustannus. Kuljettajien ja vartijoiden määrä on lähes suoraan verrannollinen linjapituuteen. Kysymys onkin, voidaanko poistuvilla kuljettajilla ansaituilla säästöillä saada saman verran vartijoita kuin kuljettajien poiston investoinnin vuosikustannus on. Minä olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että ei, oli asemia mikä määrä tahansa, koska 4 miljoonan (sekin on alakanttiin; automatisoinnin kuoletusaika ei voi olla 50 vuotta) vuosikustannuksella palkkaa sen sata vartijaa, mutta metronkuljettajien palkka ei pitkässäkään metrossa varmasti ole 4 miljoonaa vuodessa.


Jos tehdään sellainen yksinkertaistus että metrossa on nyt 100 kuljettajaa palkkalistoilla. Jokainen heistä maksaa 4000 /kk kaikkine menoineen (myös eläkkeet ja koulutus otettava huomioon, en tiedä riittääkö se edes). Vuodessa kuljettaijen kustannus on 4.8 miljoonaa. 10 vuodessa 48 ja 20 vuodessa 96 miljoonaa.

Kuljettaja-ajon korvaaminen automaatilla maksaisi 100 milliä, eli suurin piirtein sen mitä kuljettajat maksavat 20 vuodessa. Eli kuoletusaika ei olisi missään tapauksessa 50 vuotta. Jos kuljettajia on yhteensä enemmän kuin 100, niin kuoletusaika on tietysti lyhyempi. 

Sitten tulee huomioida myös se länsimetron osuus. Helsingin puolella länsimetron 1. vaiheesta n 4 km. Olen jotenkin ymmärtänyt että metron automatisoininn hintaan sisältyy Helsingin osalta myös länsimetron Helsingin puoleine osuus, koska koko automatisointi koskee koko metroa, ei sitä tehdä pätkissä.

Jos olisi päädytty kuljettaja-ajoon niin länsimetro olisi lisännyt kuljettajakustannuksia Helsingin osalta lisättävä 4 km osuus eli n 18% koko nykyisestä linjapituudesta. Eli kuljettajia jouduttaisiin palkata lisää 18 %, eli jos niitä on nyt 100, niitä pitäsi olla 118. Silloin automatiikan kuoletusaika olisi vielä lyhyempi.

En tiedä millaisia laskelmia HKL:llä on ollut automaattiajoa kannattaessaan perusteluna, mutta varmasti tarkemmat kuin minulla. Niihin on sisällytetty varmaan ennusteet miten paljon minkäkin työntekijäryhmän palkat ja kustannukset kehittyvät jne.

Vartiointikustannukset ovat tietenkin kalliit nekin. Jos vartijoita tarvitaan 100 ensalkuun matkustajien turvallisuuden varmistamiseksi niin sekin maksaa. En tiedä onko kuljettajien ja vartijoiden palkoissa kuinka paljon eroa ja kumman hyväksi. 

Yksi ero vartijoiden ja metronkuljettajien välllä kuitenkin on: Vartija voi työskennellä muissakin työpaikoissa kuin metrossa. Jos vartijoiden tarve metrossa jostain syytä vähenee tai vakiintuu, eikä kohoa linjapituuden mukaan.  esim siitä seurauksesta että matkustajat alkavat käyttäytyä fiksummin (toiveajattelua?) , niin vartijammäärää metrossa voi sopeuttaa koska heitä voi pistää vartoimiaan muita kohteita ja heillä on muutenkin varmat työllistymismahdollisuudet  muuallakin. Metronkuljettajaksi ei välttämättä löydy halukkaita niin paljon niillä palkoilla ja työehdoilla kuin millä vartijoita saa töihin, jos ainoa työnantaja Suomessa on Helsingin-Espoon Metroliikenne Oy.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

Ajatellaanpa nyt vielä vähän tarkemmin. Meillä on kaksi vaihtoehtoa:

a) kuljettajaton metro
- investoinnin kuoletus A miljoonaa vuodessa (sisältäen kustannuslisän kaikkiin tuleviinkin metroihin)
- ei kuljettajien palkkoja
- tarpeellinen määrä x vartijaa y euroa vuodessa

b) kuljettajallinen metro
- ei investoinnin kuoletusta
- kuljettajien palkkojen kustannus B miljoonaa vuodessa (mukaan lukien kaikkien tulevienkin metrojen kuljettajakustannukset)
- tarpeellinen määrä x vartijaa y euroa vuodessa

Tässä päästään tilanteeseen, että kuljettajattoman ja kuljettajallisen metron vartiointikuluissa ei ole eroja: kumpaankin palkataan se määrä vartijoita, mikä on tarpeellista. Investoinnin kannattavuus arvioidaan vain siitä, onko B > A. Vartijoiden määrän lisääminen ei ole mikään peruste; jos se on tarpeellista, se tehdään joka tapauksessa. Mikäli tosiaan B > A, ei sitäkään säästyvää summaa käytetä vartijoiden lisäämiseen, jos se on turhaa. Silloinkin vartijoita on vain tarvittava määrä.

----------


## petteri

> Jos olisi päädytty kuljettaja-ajoon niin länsimetro olisi lisännyt kuljettajakustannuksia Helsingin osalta lisättävä 4 km osuus eli n 18% koko nykyisestä linjapituudesta. Eli kuljettajia jouduttaisiin palkata lisää 18 %, eli jos niitä on nyt 100, niitä pitäsi olla 118. Silloin automatiikan kuoletusaika olisi vielä lyhyempi.


Länsimetron myötä siirrytään 4 minuutin vuorovälistä 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin. Tuo tarkoittaisi myös yli 50 % lisäystä nykymetron kuljettajien tarpeeseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetron myötä siirrytään 4 minuutin vuorovälistä 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin. Tuo tarkoittaisi myös yli 50 % lisäystä nykymetron kuljettajien tarpeeseen.


Tuokin pitää siltä osin paikkansa että automaatin myötä näin tehdään, mutta jos ei olisi automatiosoitu, olisi jatkettu nykyisillä aikatauluila länteen eli 4-8 min vuoroväleillä. Sitten kun länsimetron laituripituus olisi tullut vastaan olisi jouduttu vuoroja lisämään mutta en tiedä milloin se olisi tullut ajankohtaiseksi.

Se lyhyempi laituripituus perusteltiin länsimetrolle pienemillä rakennuskustannuksilla ja ns Otaniemen mutkan asettamilla rajoituksilla. Eli jokin "säästö" on näistäkin laskettava automatisoinnin hyödyiksi.

Toinen juttu on se että riittävätkö pitkän päälle sekä idässä että lännessä lyhyempi laituripituus. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Se lyhyempi laituripituus perusteltiin länsimetrolle pienemillä rakennuskustannuksilla ja ns Otaniemen mutkan asettamilla rajoituksilla. Eli jokin "säästö" on näistäkin laskettava automatisoinnin hyödyiksi.


Ongelmana näissä "säästöissä" vaan on se, että helsingin ja Espoon kaltaisissa käpykylissä metro on puhtaasti liityntäliikenteeseen perustuva härpäke. Jotta näitä halvempien rakennuskustannusten vuoksi toteutettujen asemien aiheuttamaa vuorovälilyhennystä voidaan kunnolla hyödyntää, niin täytyy sen kuljettajallisen liityntäbussinkin saapua asemalle tiheämmin (lue kalliimmin).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Se lyhyempi laituripituus perusteltiin länsimetrolle pienemillä rakennuskustannuksilla ja ns Otaniemen mutkan asettamilla rajoituksilla.


Jos pienempiä rakennuskustannuksia oltaisiin *oikeasti* haluttu, olisi länsimetroksi valittu pikaraitiotie. Nyt ne "pienemmät" rakennuskustannukset sitten kostautuu siinä, että on pakko lyhentää junia, vaikka se tuo kaikkea muuta kuin säästöä.

Vielä ehtisi korjata tilannetta sen verran, että pakottaa (jotenkin tämä on aiemminkin onnistunut, niin onnistunee nytkin) Espoon pidentämään länsisuunnan asemien laituripituuksia, niin voidaan pitää pitkät junat ja harvemmat vuorovälit. Pelkkää säästöä.

----------


## hmikko

> Kuljettaja-ajon korvaaminen automaatilla maksaisi 100 milliä, eli suurin piirtein sen mitä kuljettajat maksavat 20 vuodessa. Eli kuoletusaika ei olisi missään tapauksessa 50 vuotta. Jos kuljettajia on yhteensä enemmän kuin 100, niin kuoletusaika on tietysti lyhyempi.


En nyt ole ihan varma, hahmotinko laskelman oikein, mutta tuohan on tehty sillä oletuksella, että koko kuljettajamäärä poistuu henkilöstöstä. Käytännössä porukkaa tulee samalla valvomoon lisää, ja ainakin mainospuheista päätellen myös asemille ja juniin. Ts. kuoletusaika on jotain ihan muuta.

----------


## late-

> Investoinnin kannattavuus arvioidaan vain siitä, onko B > A.


Vuorovälin muuttamisella on yhteiskuntataloudellisia vaikutuksia. Näillä perusteltiin osaltaan automaattia, jolle oletettiin laskelmissa pienempi vuoroväli. Voisi kuitenkin tehdä sellaisenkin laskelman, jossa ajetaan kuljettajien kanssa vaikka laskelmien automaatin mukaisella 2 min vuorovälillä ja vertaillaan sitten kustannuksia esittämälläsi tavalla. Silloin kysymys olisi nykymetron osalta:

Onko nykymetron automatisoinnin kuoletus A pienempi kuin karkeasti arvioiden kaksi kertaa nykyisiä kuljettajakustannuksia vastaava kustannus B?

B saattaapi olla joko aiemman laskelmani mukaan noin 2*4,95 = 9,9 miljoonaa tai sitten 2008 yksikkökustannusten tuntikorvausten mukainen 2*3,6=7,2 miljoonaa. Huomautan siis samalla, että aiempi arvioni näyttäisi tässä valossa olleen yläkanttiin.

Koska tässä oletetaan tiheä vuoroväli kuljettajien kanssa, automaation vaihtoehtona olevaan kulunvalvonnan uusimiseen on sisällytettävä mahdollisuus ajaa näin tiheästi. Tolppien lisääminen voi olla hankalaa, joten järkevintä lienisi siirtyä liikkuvaan suojaväliin automaatin tapaan. En tiedä sopiiko aiemmin esitetty pelkän uusimisen tähän skenaarioon. Pelkkä asetinlaitteen vaihtaminen ei ainakaan riitä, vaan pitää vaihtaa kaikki osat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voisi kuitenkin tehdä sellaisenkin laskelman, jossa ajetaan kuljettajien kanssa vaikka laskelmien automaatin mukaisella 2 min vuorovälillä ja vertaillaan sitten kustannuksia esittämälläsi tavalla.


No näin minäkin oikeastaan ajattelin asian. Vaikkakin varsinainen pointtini tuossa oli, ettei vartijoiden kustannus liity automaattimetron investointiin mitenkään, koska päätös vartijoiden määrästä ei riipu automaattimetron liikennöintikustannuksista. Automaattimetro korkeintaan lisää vartijoiden tarvetta, mutta yhteyttä kustannussäästöihin sillä ei oikeasti ole ainakaan pitkällä aikavälillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En nyt ole ihan varma, hahmotinko laskelman oikein, mutta tuohan on tehty sillä oletuksella, että koko kuljettajamäärä poistuu henkilöstöstä. Käytännössä porukkaa tulee samalla valvomoon lisää, ja ainakin mainospuheista päätellen myös asemille ja juniin. Ts. kuoletusaika on jotain ihan muuta.


Eihän kaikki tapahdu naps yhtaikaisesti. Suuri osa kulettajista siirtyy valvomoon, osa ehkä kunnossapitoon, ja osa vartijoiksi, tosin ilman varsinaista järjestyksenpitovelvollisuutta, osa muihin tehtäviin HKL:n/HSL:n  sisällä, mutta n 10 vuoden päästä asia on varmaan toisin kun kuljettajista suurin osa on eläkkellä tai vapaaehtoisesti lähtenyt muihin hommiin.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:26 ----------




> Jos pienempiä rakennuskustannuksia oltaisiin *oikeasti* haluttu, olisi länsimetroksi valittu pikaraitiotie. Nyt ne "pienemmät" rakennuskustannukset sitten kostautuu siinä, että on pakko lyhentää junia, vaikka se tuo kaikkea muuta kuin säästöä.
> 
> Vielä ehtisi korjata tilannetta sen verran, että pakottaa (jotenkin tämä on aiemminkin onnistunut, niin onnistunee nytkin) Espoon pidentämään länsisuunnan asemien laituripituuksia, niin voidaan pitää pitkät junat ja harvemmat vuorovälit. Pelkkää säästöä.


Se oli ilmeisesti se Otaniemen mutka joka saneli aika paljon laituripituuksia. Ja Otaniemi on niin tärkeä paikka koko metroa ajatellen ettei sitä voinut jättää pois.

Sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt niin Tukholmakin aikoo automatisoida Tunnelbananin. Ilmeisesti jotain perusteluja sillekin on?

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Se oli ilmeisesti se Otaniemen mutka joka saneli aika paljon  laituripituuksia.


Jos halutaan suora asema, näin on. Mutta ei vähän kaartuva asema ole *niin* paljon huonompi, etteikö tällaista voisi kustannussyillä perustella.



> Sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt niin Tukholmakin aikoo automatisoida Tunnelbananin. Ilmeisesti jotain perusteluja sillekin on?


Punaisen linjan kulunvalvonta uusitaan vuonna 2013, perusteluina vuorovälin tihentämisen tarve ja turvallisuus. Kuljettamattomuuteen ei näillä näkymin olla ryhtymässä, mutta tuleva kulunvalvontalaitteisto sallisi tämän kyllä. Laiturioviakin täällä on harkittu, mutta tämä on täysin irrallaan automatisointikeskustelusta ja liittyy myös niihin linjoihin, joiden kulunvalvontaa ei olla vielä uusimassa.

Kuten täällä monta kertaa on todettu, automaatio tarvitsee avuksi ihmisaivot, ja parhaiten nämä aivot palvelevat tapahtumapaikalla eli itse junassa. Ajoittain tulee tilanteita, joissa tietokone ei yksinkertaisesti pysty toimimaan kuten kuljettaja, ja tällaiset tilanteet saattavat vaatia ihmishenkiä.

----------


## petteri

> Kuten täällä monta kertaa on todettu, automaatio tarvitsee avuksi ihmisaivot, ja parhaiten nämä aivot palvelevat tapahtumapaikalla eli itse junassa. Ajoittain tulee tilanteita, joissa tietokone ei yksinkertaisesti pysty toimimaan kuten kuljettaja, ja tällaiset tilanteet saattavat vaatia ihmishenkiä.


En ole samaa mieltä. Käsitykseni mukaan paras paikka ihmisaivoille ei ole junassa, vaan valvomossa, jossa on paljon helpompi käsitellä tarpeellinen informaatio. Junassa oleva kuljettaja on lähinnä ylimääräinen virhetekijä, joka huonontaa järjestelmän kokonaisturvallisuutta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos halutaan suora asema, näin on. Mutta ei vähän kaartuva asema ole *niin* paljon huonompi, etteikö tällaista voisi kustannussyillä perustella.


Niin se minustakin tuntuisi mutta kun joku on kaikessa viisaudessaan määritellyt että laiturin pitää olla suora.




> Punaisen linjan kulunvalvonta uusitaan vuonna 2013, perusteluina vuorovälin tihentämisen tarve ja turvallisuus. Kuljettamattomuuteen ei näillä näkymin olla ryhtymässä, mutta tuleva kulunvalvontalaitteisto sallisi tämän kyllä. Laiturioviakin täällä on harkittu, mutta tämä on täysin irrallaan automatisointikeskustelusta ja liittyy myös niihin linjoihin, joiden kulunvalvontaa ei olla vielä uusimassa.
> 
> Kuten täällä monta kertaa on todettu, automaatio tarvitsee avuksi ihmisaivot, ja parhaiten nämä aivot palvelevat tapahtumapaikalla eli itse junassa. Ajoittain tulee tilanteita, joissa tietokone ei yksinkertaisesti pysty toimimaan kuten kuljettaja, ja tällaiset tilanteet saattavat vaatia ihmishenkiä.


Tuholman metroa, varsinkin vanhemmat osat lienevät vaativampia liikennöidä kaiken kaikkiaan kuin Helsingin yksilinjaista rataa.

Helsingissä metron suurimmat turvallisuusongelmat liittyvät itse matkustajien aiheuttamiin vaaratilanteisiin, ja niistä suurella osalla on alkoholilla tai muilla mielentilaa sotkevilla asioilla osuutta. Kuljettaja ei pysty metron ohjaamossa tekemään juuri mitään näiden asioiden ehkäisemiseksi, sensijaan valvomonhenkilökunta  ja junissa ja asemilla partioivat vartijat pystyvät. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En ole samaa mieltä. Käsitykseni mukaan paras paikka ihmisaivoille ei ole junassa, vaan valvomossa, jossa on paljon helpompi käsitellä tarpeellinen informaatio. Junassa oleva kuljettaja on lähinnä ylimääräinen virhetekijä, joka huonontaa järjestelmän kokonaisturvallisuutta.


Kuljettajalla on aistit ja raajat, jotka ovat korvaamattomia etenkin tunnelissa sattuvissa onnettomuuksissa, tulipaloissa, pysähtymisissä jne. Kaikkea informaatiota eikä kaikkia toimenpiteitä yksinkertaisesti voi käsitellä etänä. Jos joku esimerkiksi päättää pysähtyneessä junasta kammeta ovet auki ja lähteä käppäilemään radanvartta pitkin, tähän ei mikään kompuutteri voi vaikuttaa niin tehokkaasti kuin junan henkilökunta.

Miten elävän olennon läsnäolo voi vaikuttaa tietokoneen toimintaan? Digitaalisia suorituspaineita?  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:06 ----------




> Kuljettaja ei pysty metron ohjaamossa tekemään juuri mitään näiden asioiden ehkäisemiseksi, sensijaan valvomonhenkilökunta  ja junissa ja asemilla partioivat vartijat pystyvät.


Kuljettaja pystyy esim. allejäämisissä hälyttää apua nopeammin kuin kukaan muu, etenkin, jos allejääminen tapahtuu muualla kuin aseman kohdalla. Aikamoinen kamera-arsenaali ja valvojain määrä tarvitaan hoitamaan sama homma.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:09 ----------

Ja mainitaan vielä se psykologinen tekijä. Junassa oleva henkilökunta vähentää kaikenlaista häiriökäyttäytymistä sekä luo matkustajissa turvallisuudentunnetta. Eikä välttämättä syyttä, nimittäin koulutettu henkilö toimii hätätilanteissa paremmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vuorovälin muuttamisella on yhteiskuntataloudellisia vaikutuksia. Näillä perusteltiin osaltaan automaattia, jolle oletettiin laskelmissa pienempi vuoroväli. Voisi kuitenkin tehdä sellaisenkin laskelman, jossa ajetaan kuljettajien kanssa vaikka laskelmien automaatin mukaisella 2 min vuorovälillä ja vertaillaan sitten kustannuksia esittämälläsi tavalla.


Vuorovälin muutoksen yhteiskuntataloudellisista vaikutuksista metrossa on Helsingistä näyttöä, ettei sellaista vaikutusta ole. Aluksihan ajettiin 4 vaunun junia. Sitten siirryttiin 6-vaunuisiin ja pidennettiin vuoroväli. Ei vaikuttanut matkustajamääriin eikä näkynyt missään muussakaan kehityksessä, paitsi kuljettajakustannusten alenemisena. Tuon muutoksen olisi pitänyt olla kannattamaton, jos kerran vuorovälin lyhentäminen nyt on kannattava.

Eli kun jätetään olemattomat vaikutukset laskuista pois, metron muuttaminen kuljettajattomaksi ei vuoden 2008 kannattavuuslaskelman todellisilla kustannuserillä ole kannattavaa. Matinkylään ulottuvalla metrolla 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli kuljettajattomana tai kuljettajin on laskentatarkkuuden puitteissa sama. Mutta silloin investoinniksi laskettiin 50 M väehmmän kuin mikä nyt on julkisuudessa ilmoitettu. Nykyhinnalla kuljettajattomuus on 2 % tappiollinen vuodessa suhteessa investointiin.




> Onko nykymetron automatisoinnin kuoletus A pienempi kuin karkeasti arvioiden kaksi kertaa nykyisiä kuljettajakustannuksia vastaava kustannus B?


2 minuutin vuorovälistä en sano mitään, koska minulla ei ole HKL:n vuonna 2008 ilmoittamia lukuja sen laskemiseksi. Mutta jos 2,5 minuutilla kuljettajakulut ovat 8,3 M ja tappiollisuus 3,5 M, niin vuorovälimuutos on 20 % ja periaatteessa kuljettajakulujen muutos myös 20 % eli 1,7 M, niin ei se vielä sittenkään kannattavaksi muutu.




> Koska tässä oletetaan tiheä vuoroväli kuljettajien kanssa, automaation vaihtoehtona olevaan kulunvalvonnan uusimiseen on sisällytettävä mahdollisuus ajaa näin tiheästi. Tolppien lisääminen voi olla hankalaa, joten järkevintä lienisi siirtyä liikkuvaan suojaväliin automaatin tapaan. En tiedä sopiiko aiemmin esitetty pelkän uusimisen tähän skenaarioon. Pelkkä asetinlaitteen vaihtaminen ei ainakaan riitä, vaan pitää vaihtaa kaikki osat.


Kuten käytännössä on nähty, sekä jatkuvassa liikenteessä että poikkeustilanteissa, nykyinen tolpanvälisysteemi kykenee 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin. Silloin kun kulunvalvonnan uusimiseen lähdettiin, tolpanvälijärjestelmä oli halvempi kuin jatkuva. Muistelen, että nykymetron remontissa ero olisi ollut 15 M. Nykyään voi jopa olla niin, että hintaeroa ei ole. Ainakin lienee niin, että tietyn tolppatiheyden jälkeen jatkuva käy halvemmaksi.

HKL:n laskelmissa oli laskettu mukaan junavalvojien ja lisääntyvän järjestyksenpidon sekä ylläpidon kulut. Ne eivät kuitenkaan olleet yhtä suuret kuin poistuvat kuljettajakulut, joten laskelmiin sisältyi ajatus siitä, että kuljettajille annetaan lopputilejä. 2006 tilastotiedoilla kuljettajatuntien osuus kaikista kuluista oli 5,9 % ja 2,1 M. Jostain syystä kannattavuuslaskelmassa kuljettajista luopumisen vuosisäästöksi oli kumminkin laskettu nykymetrolla 3,7 M.

Antero

Antero

----------


## petteri

> 2006 tilastotiedoilla kuljettajatuntien osuus kaikista kuluista oli 5,9 % ja 2,1 M. Jostain syystä kannattavuuslaskelmassa kuljettajista luopumisen vuosisäästöksi oli kumminkin laskettu nykymetrolla 3,7 M.


Kun metroa ajetaan tulevaisuudessa 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, säästöt pitää toki laskea nykyistä yli 50 % korkeammasta kuljettajakustannuksista.

Kuljettajien poistaminen lisää uusien metrojunien kapasiteettia ehkä viitisen prosenttia kun ohjaamaon tila voidaan hyödyntää matkustamona.  Junat ovat myös hiukan halvempia kun ohjaamoja ei tarvitse rakentaa. Ja kääntöaikojen lyhentyminen myös pienentää hiukan kalustokustannuksia. Junat ovat myös hiukan halvempia kun ohjaamoja ei tarvitse rakentaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Junassa oleva kuljettaja on lähinnä ylimääräinen virhetekijä, joka huonontaa järjestelmän kokonaisturvallisuutta.


Tämä kommentti oikeastaan todistaa sen, miten vähän ymmärrät raskasta raideliikennöintiä, ja sen nyansseja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuljettajalla on aistit ja raajat, jotka ovat korvaamattomia etenkin tunnelissa sattuvissa onnettomuuksissa, tulipaloissa, pysähtymisissä jne. Kaikkea informaatiota eikä kaikkia toimenpiteitä yksinkertaisesti voi käsitellä etänä. Jos joku esimerkiksi päättää pysähtyneessä junasta kammeta ovet auki ja lähteä käppäilemään radanvartta pitkin, tähän ei mikään kompuutteri voi vaikuttaa niin tehokkaasti kuin junan henkilökunta.
> 
> Kuljettaja pystyy esim. allejäämisissä hälyttää apua nopeammin kuin kukaan muu, etenkin, jos allejääminen tapahtuu muualla kuin aseman kohdalla. Aikamoinen kamera-arsenaali ja valvojain määrä tarvitaan hoitamaan sama homma.
> 
> Ja mainitaan vielä se psykologinen tekijä. Junassa oleva henkilökunta vähentää kaikenlaista häiriökäyttäytymistä sekä luo matkustajissa turvallisuudentunnetta. Eikä välttämättä syyttä, nimittäin koulutettu henkilö toimii hätätilanteissa paremmin.


Ymmärtääkseni automaattimetrossa on otettu huomoon kaikki tällaiset caset. Eli kameroita ja tunnistimia on siellä täällä.

Ehkä peilaat näkökulmaasi sen perusteella että tunnet Tukholman metron paremin kuin Helsingin. Niissä on ikäeroa n 30 vuotta, Helsingissä monet ratkaisut tehtiin jo aluasta alkaen automaattiajoa silmälläpitäen, mutta sitä ei toteutettu heti alussa. Helsingin metrossa kuski ei todellakaan tee mitään muuta kuin aja. Hän ei esim astu ulos ohjaamosta laiturille pysähdysten aikana varmistaakseen ettei kukaan ole jäänyt ovien väliin, kuten Stokiksessa, vaan istuu koko ajan yksin kopissaan, ja oven väliin jäämisiä sattuu todella usein Helsingissä. Jos vaunussa on häiriököintiä niin kuljettaja ei tule, hän ei edes saa tulla matkustamon puolelle hillitsemään rähinöitsijöitä.

Tukholman metro rakennettiin aikoinaan korvaamaan raitiovaunut keskikaupungilla. Siksi SL:lle ei ole niin suurta meritystä paljonko henkilökuntaa T-bananilla koska toista päällekkäistä raideliikennejärjestelmää ei ole. Tosin nyt raitiovaunuja aiotaan palauttaa mutta linjat eivät tule olemaan päällekkäisiä metron kanssa. Tukholmassahan on rahastusportit ja lipunmyyjä joka asemalla. Helsingissä monet ovat halunneet henkilökuntaa juuri asemille palvelemaan asiakkaita, pitämään järjestystä yllä ja estämään pummilla matkustamista jne mutta kustannussyistä HKL ei ole niitä palkannut koska on muitakin rahareikiä. Metron automatisointi tulee mahdollistamaan sen että rutiinityö eli junan ajamista varten ei tarvita suurta joukkoa ja siten voidaan itse asiakaspalvelua parantaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Walker on ymmärtänyt saavutettavuuden (accessibility) ja liikkuvuuden (mobility) eron. Mutta hän ei ymmärrä tämän eron merkitystä ja sitä, miten nämä vaikuttavat toisiinsa ja miten ne käytännössä toteutuvat.


Menee aiheesta hieman ohi, mutta linkkaan tähän vielä yhden tuosta blogista. Kirjoittaja kävi näköjään viime syksynä visiitillä Karlsruhessa, ja sanoisin, että hänen havaintonsa systeemistä ovat aika lyhytnäköisiä:

http://www.humantransit.org/2009/10/...ramtrains.html

----------


## late-

> Vuorovälin muutoksen yhteiskuntataloudellisista vaikutuksista metrossa on Helsingistä näyttöä, ettei sellaista vaikutusta ole. Aluksihan ajettiin 4 vaunun junia. Sitten siirryttiin 6-vaunuisiin ja pidennettiin vuoroväli. Ei vaikuttanut matkustajamääriin eikä näkynyt missään muussakaan kehityksessä, paitsi kuljettajakustannusten alenemisena.


Aikasäästöjä voi syntyä vaikka matkustajamäärä ei muuttuisi. Jonkin verran havaintoja on matkustajamäärien kasvamisesta, kun aikoinaan siirryttiin siihen kolmeen minuuttiin.

Olen periaatteessa samaa mieltä siitä, ettei pieniä muutoksia kannata arvioida näin. Varsinkaan ei kannata arvioida matkustajasiirtymiä. Nykyisille matkustajille muutoksella 4 minuutista 2 tai 2,5 minuuttiin voi jo vähän hyötyjä arvioida. Lisäksi metron houkuttelevuus varsinkin lyhyille matkoille kasvaa. Se ei tosin välttämättä ole kannattavaa, jos korvautuvat matkat ovat kävelyä tai todellisuudessa yhtä nopeita siirtymineen.

Ongelmana tässä on, että uppoudutaan tarpeettomasti ideologiseen kiistaan yhteiskuntataloudellisten vaikutusten ja pintaliikenteen säästöjen merkityksestä. Silloin ei nähdä metsää puilta. Ehdottamani samaan vuoroväliin perustuva laskelma on yksinkertaisempi, välttää keskeisestä asiasta erillisen ideologisen kiistan ja antaa luultavasti saman lopputuloksen. 




> Kuten käytännössä on nähty, sekä jatkuvassa liikenteessä että poikkeustilanteissa, nykyinen tolpanvälisysteemi kykenee 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin.


Sehän juurikin on nähty käytännön kokeen kautta, että nykyinen systeemi ei taipunut luotettavaan liikennöintiin 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Minimi voi olla paikoitellen 2,5 tai ehkä pienempikin, mutta pelivara puuttuu. Siltaremontit eivät yksin selittäneet tätä toimimattomuutta.

Alle 3 minuutin vuoroväli vaatii nähdäkseni joko tiheämmät tolpat tai jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan. Uskoisin jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan olevan edullisempi ratkaisu kuin tolppavälien uusimisen.




> 2006 tilastotiedoilla kuljettajatuntien osuus kaikista kuluista oli 5,9 % ja 2,1 M. Jostain syystä kannattavuuslaskelmassa kuljettajista luopumisen vuosisäästöksi oli kumminkin laskettu nykymetrolla 3,7 M.


2008 tilastoilla linjatuntikorvaukset ovat 3,6 M. 2007 ja 2008 välissä tarkistettiin HKL-konsernin laskentatapoja ja jyvitettiin kustannuksia uudelleen vastaamaan paremmin kunkin kustannuskomponentin muodustumistapaa. Eläkevastuita ja HKL:n keskushallinnon tarjoamia palveluita sisällytettiin myös kustannuksiin, jotta toimintayksiköiden menot ja tulot vastaisivat paremmin itsenäistä toimijaa. Osittain operointikustannukset nousivat sekä ratikalla että metrolla ja osittain kustannuksia siirtyi momentilta toiselle.

Uskoakseni uusi kirjanpitotapa on parempi. Uusi jako on tietääkseni pääosin Matti Lahdenrannan käsialaa ja harva ihminen tässä maassa tuntee joukkoliikenteen tuotantoa ja kustannusrakennetta (ja monia muitakin asioita) yhtä laajasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aikasäästöjä voi syntyä vaikka matkustajamäärä ei muuttuisi. Jonkin verran havaintoja on matkustajamäärien kasvamisesta, kun aikoinaan siirryttiin siihen kolmeen minuuttiin.
> 
> Olen periaatteessa samaa mieltä siitä, ettei pieniä muutoksia kannata arvioida näin. Varsinkaan ei kannata arvioida matkustajasiirtymiä. Nykyisille matkustajille muutoksella 4 minuutista 2 tai 2,5 minuuttiin voi jo vähän hyötyjä arvioida. Lisäksi metron houkuttelevuus varsinkin lyhyille matkoille kasvaa. Se ei tosin välttämättä ole kannattavaa, jos korvautuvat matkat ovat kävelyä tai todellisuudessa yhtä nopeita siirtymineen.


Sillä onko metrolinjan keskivaiheessa, keskustassa 2.5, 3 , 4 vai 6  minuutin vuoroväli ei ole niin suuri merkitys matkustajille mutta latvoissa alkaa jo olla se onko se 5 vai  12 vai 18   minuuttia

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ehdottamani samaan vuoroväliin perustuva laskelma on yksinkertaisempi, välttää keskeisestä asiasta erillisen ideologisen kiistan ja antaa luultavasti saman lopputuloksen.


Juuri näin laskin. Nykyisellä metrolla kuljettajattomuuden tappiollisuus on 4 M/vuosi ja Matinkylään ulottuessa 3,5 M/vuosi. Siis verrattaessa 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä kuljettajilla tai ilman ja jopa niin, että kuljettajaratkaisussa ovat mukana samat junavalvonnan, vartioinnin ja ylläpidon lisäkulut (2,5 tai 3,5 M), jotka HKL on laskenut kuljettajattomuuden kustannuksiksi. Sekä Matinkylän tapauksessa HKL:n laskema rakentamiskustannusten säästö. Yhteiskuntataloudellisia säästöjähän ei tässä vertailussa ole, ei myöskään pintaliikennesäästöjä eikä lipputuloeroja. Vaan tämä on vertailu siitä, kannattaako 2,5 minuutin vuorovälin ajo ennemmin kuljettajilla vai ilman.

Eli siis kuljettajattomuus ei kannata. Joten jos pitää säästää hankkeiden kustannuksista, tämä on enemmän kuin säästöä, sillä kuljettajattomuuden hankinta ei ole investointi ketjussa aiemmin esiintyneen määritelmän mukaan.

Todettakoon lisäksi, että perustelut kääntöaikasäästöistä tai junien lisäämisestä eivät muuta tilannetta. Pääteasemalla voidaan kääntö hoitaa täsmälleen samalla junamäärällä kuljettajilla tai ilman, kun paluukuljettaja odottaa yhden vuorovälin jonka aikana kävelee toiseen päähän. Ja jos ajetaan 2,5 min vuoroväliä, väliin ei voi laittaa lisää junia, koska 75 sekunnin vuoroväli ei ole mahdollinen.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> koska 75 sekunnin vuoroväli ei ole mahdollinen.


... niillä nopeuksilla kuin metroa halutaan nykyisenlaisilla 2-laiturisilla asemilla. Siis ei ilman isoja kompromisseja suuntaansa, mutta oikean tarpeen tullen onnistuu kyllä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... niillä nopeuksilla kuin metroa halutaan nykyisenlaisilla 2-laiturisilla asemilla. Siis ei ilman isoja kompromisseja suuntaansa, mutta oikean tarpeen tullen onnistuu kyllä.


Juu, aivan. Otetaan käyttöön yhden vaunun junat ja huippunopeudeksi noin 20 km/h sekä liikennöintikäytännöksi sellainen, että seuraava yhden vaunun juna tulee ja pysähtyy asemalla jo seisovan perään valmiiksi odottamaan pääsyä laiturin viereen. Silloin voidaan päästä 25 sekunnin vuoroväliin. Linjanopeus jää ehkä noin 10 km/h:iin, mutta vuorovälihän oli nyt ratkaiseva.

Tästä ei enään paremmaksi pääse, koska 25 sekutnia on aika, joka kuluu siihen, että vaunu ajaa laiturin vierestä pois. Paitsi joidenkin mielestä tietenkin automaatilla...  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ymmärtääkseni automaattimetrossa on otettu huomoon kaikki tällaiset caset. Eli kameroita ja tunnistimia on siellä täällä.


Muttei ilmeisesti sitä, että näiden ylläpito, huolto, valvonta, tarkkailu ja muut hoituvat vain ihmisvoimin eikä ole ilmaista.




> Ehkä peilaat näkökulmaasi sen perusteella että tunnet Tukholman metron paremin kuin Helsingin. Niissä on ikäeroa n 30 vuotta, Helsingissä monet ratkaisut tehtiin jo aluasta alkaen automaattiajoa silmälläpitäen, mutta sitä ei toteutettu heti alussa. Helsingin metrossa kuski ei todellakaan tee mitään muuta kuin aja. Hän ei esim astu ulos ohjaamosta laiturille pysähdysten aikana varmistaakseen ettei kukaan ole jäänyt ovien väliin, kuten Stokiksessa, vaan istuu koko ajan yksin kopissaan, ja oven väliin jäämisiä sattuu todella usein Helsingissä. Jos vaunussa on häiriököintiä niin kuljettaja ei tule, hän ei edes saa tulla matkustamon puolelle hillitsemään rähinöitsijöitä.


1970-luvulla tekniikka ja määräykset olivat täysin erilaiset, nykypäivän  automaattimetro ei istu ongelmitta nykyiseen metroon.

Helsinkiin ei tarvita (ainakaan vielä) tukholmalaista syteemiä, että kuljettaja tarkistaa tilanteen ennen liikkeellelähtöä. Liian vähän ihmisiä tähän toimenpiteeseen. Jos kuitenkin joillain asemilla tällaiselle tulee tarvetta, ei ole monimutkainen homma asentaa monitoreja, joista tilanteen näkee. Kuljettajat pitäisi muutenkin kouluttaa puuttumaan ovenväleihin juoksemisen enemmän. Tiedän, että sillä on vaikutusta, etenkin nuoriin ja lapsiin, jos aikuinen ihminen, ja varsinkin, kun tämä on tilanteesta vastaava, huomauttaa. Nyt tuon on annettu täysin levitä käsiin. Ihmiset pitelevät ovia auki "kehteliaisuudesta" jopa tuntemattomille, ja suomalainen "kaveria ei jätetä" tarkoittaa metrossa "annetaan kaikkien kahdensadan odotella meitä kolmea ja sekoitetaan koko metron aikataulu". Tietokonetta on vähän vaikeampi saada huomauttamaan asiasta ja vielä vaikeampi on saada ihmiset kunnioittamaan tätä sanaa.

Tarkoitin, että pelkkä tieto siitä, että välineessä on kuljettaja tai muu henkilökuntaan kuuluva (esim. konnari tai vastaava), rauhoittaa matkustajia ja varmasti vähentää häiriökäytöstä. Vaikutus on kameraa suurempi ja enemmän ennaltaehkäisevä. Kuljettajan ei tarvitse poistua ohjaamosta, mutta hän havaitsee kameraa ja valvomoa paremmin esim. asemilla tapahtuvat häiriköinnit ja voi kutsua apua nopeammin. Matkustajilta on turha odottaa hätäpuheluiden soittoja, ja hätäkeskuksesta on turha odottaa apua, tämä on todistettu monta kertaa.  :Icon Frown: 




> Metron automatisointi tulee mahdollistamaan sen että rutiinityö eli junan ajamista varten ei tarvita suurta joukkoa ja siten voidaan itse asiakaspalvelua parantaa.


Epäilen suuresti, ettei loppujen lopuksi tarvita samaa joukkoa, ja etenkin sitä, että päästäisiin pienemmällä summalla. Joku syyhän siihen on, että vuoroväliä on tiivistettävä niin paljon, vaikka tarvetta ei ole, ja syyhän lienee se, että tuolloin voidaan laskea vertailuun suurempi määrä kuljettajia, jolloin kuljettamattomasta metrosta saadaan vertailussa halvempi. Asiakaspalveluahan se parantaa, jos henkilökunta saadaan laitureille, sitä en epäile hetkeäkään. Mutta pitäisi miettiä, kaikkine ongelmineen ja uhkakuvineenkin, kummassa henkilökunta on tärkeämpää, junassa vai asemilla. Lähtökohtana tietenkin se, että henkilökunnan määrä olisi molemmissa sama.

----------


## Timppak

> Juu, aivan. Otetaan käyttöön yhden vaunun junat ja huippunopeudeksi noin 20 km/h sekä liikennöintikäytännöksi sellainen, että seuraava yhden vaunun juna tulee ja pysähtyy asemalla jo seisovan perään valmiiksi odottamaan pääsyä laiturin viereen. Silloin voidaan päästä 25 sekunnin vuoroväliin. Linjanopeus jää ehkä noin 10 km/h:iin, mutta vuorovälihän oli nyt ratkaiseva.
> 
> Antero


Tämmöinen järjestelmähän on jo käytössä maanpäällä, nimittäin HKL:n ratikkajärjestelmä.

----------


## Salomaa

Pietarissa ajetaan kahden minuutin välein.  Eli aikataulu menettää merkityksensä matkustajan kannalta.  Laiturilla on siis juna tai on heti tulossa.  Merihaassa hissin odottaminen 14 kerroksisessa talossa kestää pidempään monasti.  Ja asemien kauneus tulee vielä päälle. :Very Happy: :

----------


## Markku K

> Suuri osa kulettajista siirtyy valvomoon


Näillä näkymin valvomohenkilökuntaa (liikenteenohjaajia) ei kuitenkaan tarvitse palkata lisää. Varikon valvomon toiminnot siirtyvät uuteen Herttoniemen valvomoon; 5 varikon vakituista liik.ohjaajaa siirtyy samalla. Eli metrojunankuljettajille ei valvomotöitä ole juuri tarjolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämmöinen järjestelmähän on jo käytössä maanpäällä, nimittäin HKL:n ratikkajärjestelmä.


Hyvin oivallettu ja aivan oikein. Jostain syystä metrofanaatikot eivät vain usko, että sama fysiikka on voimassa metro-nimisessä raideliikenteessä kuin raitiotielläkin. Eli vuorovälin minimointi hidastuttaa ja puurouttaa liikenteen, aina. Eli se ei suinkaan lyhennä matka-aikaa tai paranna palvelutasoa lähestyessään nollaa, vaikka päinvastaista väitetään.

Niin, ja onhan meillä käytössä myös nollavuorovälin kuljettimia. Yleensä niiden nimi on rullaporras, ja nopeus luokkaa 4 km/h. Mutta vuoroväli on nolla ja ovat nämä myös automaattisia, siis ilman kuljettajaa.

Antero

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Niin, ja onhan meillä käytössä myös nollavuorovälin kuljettimia. Yleensä niiden nimi on rullaporras, ja nopeus luokkaa 4 km/h. Mutta vuoroväli on nolla ja ovat nämä myös automaattisia, siis ilman kuljettajaa.


Niitä nollavuorovälin automaattimetroja on jo metroasemillakin. Sinne vain kokeilemaan.  :Smile:   Ei muuten ole yksi eikä kaksi, vaan aika monta kertaa, kun niihinkin on häiriöitä tullut. Pysähtyneissä rullaportaissa voi edetä lihasvoiminkin, vaikkei se mitenkään miellyttävää ole, mutta radalle jämähtäneessä automaattimetrossa ei onnistu pomppiminen vaunusta toiseen.

Täsmällisimmin automaattimetro toimisi automaattimatkustajien kanssa. Tarkoituksena lienee kuitenkin kuljettaa ihmisiä. Vaikka kaikkien radalla olevien metrovaunujen liikuttaminen onnistuisi automaatiolla aivan yhtäaikaisesti ja tasanopeudella, niin matkustajien liikkumisnopeus vaunuun ja vaunusta sekä matkustajien määrät vaunuissa vaihtelevat.

Oikea, elävien ihmisten kaupunki ei ole mikään ohjelmoitu kone. Niin metron kuin muunkin kaupunkiliikenteen tärkeä ominaisuus on se, että tarjonta mahdollistaa myös äkillisesti syntyvien matkustustarpeiden hoitamisen. Siksi täytyy ottaa huomioon, että kaikki vuorot ja kaikki vaunut eivät aina kuormitu tasan samalla tavalla.

Toisin on monissa kaukoliikenteen systeemeissä, vai onko? Kun varsinkin lentokoneisiin ja kaukojuniin varataan paikkaliput etukäteen, niin kaikki on laskettavissa ja ennalta ohjelmoitavissa. Tasanopeuksinen, tasakuormitteinen ja tasan aikataulussa pysyvä liikennehän toteutuu niissä ihan itsestään...  :Biggrin:

----------


## zige94

En nähnyt täällä mitään linkkejä näihin sivustoille: Automaattimetro

Vuosaaren laituriovet

----------


## Antero Alku

> En nähnyt täällä mitään linkkejä näihin sivustoille: Automaattimetro


En nyt malta olla kertaamatta, kun se on opintojen äiti, eikä oppi ole mennyt perille:



> Automaattijärjestelmä mahdollistaa junien turvallisen ja sujuvan liikennöinnin nykyistä lyhyemmillä vuoroväleillä. Aluksi tullaan käyttämään lyhimmillään 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä, mutta teknisesti junia on mahdollista ajaa jopa 90 sekunnin välein.


Automaattimetrojärjestelmällä vaan ei ole mitään tekemistä lyhyempien vuorovälien kanssa, joten ei pidä valehdella että on. Vuoroväli on kiinni ensisijaisesti käytettävästä huippunopeudesta ja pysäkkiajan pituudesta, toissijaisesti siitä, että kulunvalvontajärjestelmä on rakennettu käytettävän vuorovälin mukaiseksi. Se, ovatko kuljettajat junassa vai valvomossa ei vaikuta vuoroväliin juuta eikä jaata.




> Vuosaaren laituriovet


Kävinpä vilkaisemassa ovia, jotka näkyivät olevan rahdatut tänne Kiinasta Baon kaupungista, tosin Ranskan kautta. Yhä ovat piilossa työmaa-aidan takana. Millähän konstilla kuljettajat hoitavat junan pysäyttämisen ovien kohdalle? Vuosaaren pohjoisella raiteella on toki aikaa justeerata, mutta linjalla ei sitten enää olekaan. Paitsi tietenkin matka-ajan kustannuksella.

Antero

----------


## zige94

> En nyt malta olla kertaamatta, kun se on opintojen äiti, eikä oppi ole mennyt perille:
> 
> Automaattimetrojärjestelmällä vaan ei ole mitään tekemistä lyhyempien vuorovälien kanssa, joten ei pidä valehdella että on. Vuoroväli on kiinni ensisijaisesti käytettävästä huippunopeudesta ja pysäkkiajan pituudesta, toissijaisesti siitä, että kulunvalvontajärjestelmä on rakennettu käytettävän vuorovälin mukaiseksi. Se, ovatko kuljettajat junassa vai valvomossa ei vaikuta vuoroväliin juuta eikä jaata.
> 
> 
> Kävinpä vilkaisemassa ovia, jotka näkyivät olevan rahdatut tänne Kiinasta Baon kaupungista, tosin Ranskan kautta. Yhä ovat piilossa työmaa-aidan takana. Millähän konstilla kuljettajat hoitavat junan pysäyttämisen ovien kohdalle? Vuosaaren pohjoisella raiteella on toki aikaa justeerata, mutta linjalla ei sitten enää olekaan. Paitsi tietenkin matka-ajan kustannuksella.
> 
> Antero


Samaa olen itsekkin miettinyt ja päätellyt tämän ketjun aikaisemmista viesteistä tuossa vuoroväli asiassa.

Ja laituriovista sen verran, että pitääpi käydä katsomassa minkälaiselta Vuosaaressa nytten näyttää kun rakennustyöt kesken, ja miten matkustajat siihen suhtautuvat. Onko siellä jo tuo ns. Vaihe 2 käynnissä, vai vasta vaihe 1?

Ja tuo pysäyttäminen on myös kiintoisa asia. Miten kuljettaja oikeasti saa sitten sen täydellisesti siihen, pitää ajaa todella hiljaa että saisi sitten oikeasti tarkalleen pysäytettyä sopivaan kohtaan. Ja kuten totesin Antero, helppoa se on Vuosaaressa ja Mellunmäessa kun aikaa on yleensä 6-8min ennen takaisin lähtöä(vaikka olisikin käynyt kääntöraiteelle), mutta Ruoholahdessa olen taas huomannut että siellä metro saapuu lähtöraiteelle heti kun sen pitäisi lähteä, tai minuutti sitä ennen.

----------


## late-

> Millähän konstilla kuljettajat hoitavat junan pysäyttämisen ovien kohdalle?


Varmaankin samoilla konsteilla kuin muissakin automatisoimattomissa laituriovilla varustetuissa järjestelmissä. Esimerkiksi Pietarin keskustan asemilla, joilla vuoroväli on 1,5 minuutin luokkaa.

----------


## Koala

> Varmaankin samoilla konsteilla kuin muissakin automatisoimattomissa laituriovilla varustetuissa järjestelmissä. Esimerkiksi Pietarin keskustan asemilla, joilla vuoroväli on 1,5 minuutin luokkaa.


No toki mutta mitähän nämä konstit mahtavat olla?

----------


## SamiK

Tässä periaatekuvassa näkyy, että ovet ovat aika leveät verrattuna metron oviin, eli varaa on. Ovien kohdalle pysähtymisen tekniikasta en tiedä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varmaankin samoilla konsteilla kuin muissakin automatisoimattomissa laituriovilla varustetuissa järjestelmissä. Esimerkiksi Pietarin keskustan asemilla, joilla vuoroväli on 1,5 minuutin luokkaa.


Oman kokemukseni mukaan kohdistus onnistuu 20 cm tarkkuudella. Kun menee enemmän pieleen, junasta löytyy peruutusvaihde. Toisin sanoen, hyväksytään se, että oviaukot jäävät vähän kapeiksi.

Satuin muuten paikalle, kun Siemensin porukka oli testaamassa jotain ovien kanssa. 200-sarjan junan nylkyttäminen kohdalleen tapahtui noin 5 cm tarkkuudella, kun junalle etsittiin optimikohtaa. Tietenkään näin ei tarvitse toimia liikenteessää, mutta siitä vain näki, mikä on nykyään junan pysäytystarkkuus.




> Tässä periaatekuvassa näkyy, että ovet ovat aika leveät verrattuna metron oviin, eli varaa on.


Kuva valehtelee sikäli, että laituriovien leveys johtuu siitä, että 100- ja 200-sarjan junissa ovet ovat eri kohdilla. Junia ei voi pysäyttää siten, että junan oviaukko on aina laiturioven aukon keskellä, vaan se on jommassa kummassa reunassa.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Kuva valehtelee sikäli, että laituriovien leveys johtuu siitä, että 100- ja 200-sarjan junissa ovet ovat eri kohdilla.


Ylimääräistä leveyttä saattaa tosin olla enemmänkin kuin tämä ero vaatii. Pysäyttämistarkkuuden rajoitusten takia laituriovet ovat usein hiukan leveämmät kuin junan oviaukko. Toisaalta leveys hidastaa ovien toimintaa, joten Helsingissä ei välttämättä haluta enää lisää leveyttä junasarjojen eron vaatiman minimin päälle. En osaa sanoa miten on päätetty toimia.

----------


## zige94

> Kuva valehtelee sikäli, että laituriovien leveys johtuu siitä, että 100- ja 200-sarjan junissa ovet ovat eri kohdilla. Junia ei voi pysäyttää siten, että junan oviaukko on aina laiturioven aukon keskellä, vaan se on jommassa kummassa reunassa.
> 
> Antero


Tiedän että 100- ja 200-sarjojen junissa on ovet vähän eri kohdilla, osaako joku sanoa että kuinka paljon se ero sitten on jos vaikka katsoo vaunun ihan edestä ekalle, tokalle ja kolmannelle ovelle?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tiedän että 100- ja 200-sarjojen junissa on ovet vähän eri kohdilla, osaako joku sanoa että kuinka paljon se ero sitten on jos vaikka katsoo vaunun ihan edestä ekalle, tokalle ja kolmannelle ovelle?


Valokuvan perusteella (sori, en nyt jaksa ladata) silloin, kun 200-sarjan juna on jetsulleen kohdallaan, junan ovi ja laituriovi ovat samalla kohdalla vaunun keskiosan puolella. Junan oven ohjaamon puoleinen reuna on silloin puolivälissä laiturioven ohjaamon puoleista puoliskoa. Toisin sanoen, junan päädyssä oleva laituriovi on 1,33 kertaa niin leveä kuin vaunun ovi.

Antero

----------


## zige94

> Valokuvan perusteella (sori, en nyt jaksa ladata) silloin, kun 200-sarjan juna on jetsulleen kohdallaan, junan ovi ja laituriovi ovat samalla kohdalla vaunun keskiosan puolella. Junan oven ohjaamon puoleinen reuna on silloin puolivälissä laiturioven ohjaamon puoleista puoliskoa. Toisin sanoen, junan päädyssä oleva laituriovi on 1,33 kertaa niin leveä kuin vaunun ovi.
> 
> Antero


Kiitokset  :Smile: 

Pitääpi sitten lokakuussa mennä katselemaan miten kuskit sovittavat junan oikealle kohdalle...  :Very Happy:  Miksiköhän muuten juuri Vuosaari on "testi"asemana?

----------


## hmikko

> Miksiköhän muuten juuri Vuosaari on "testi"asemana?


Liekö rakennustöitä helpoin tehdä maan pinnalla olevalla pääteasemalla?

----------


## zige94

> Liekö rakennustöitä helpoin tehdä maan pinnalla olevalla pääteasemalla?


Meinasinn niiku että miksi Vuosaari, eikä Mellunmäki?  :Very Happy:

----------


## risukasa

> Meinasinn niiku että miksi Vuosaari, eikä Mellunmäki?


Vuosaari taitaa olla hiljaisin pääteasema.

----------


## hmikko

Haltian blogikirjoituksesta 15.9.2010



> Useampikin johtokunnan jäsen on käynyt tutustumassa Vuosaaren metroasemalla kokeilussa oleviin laiturioviin ja on selvää, että vaunun ja laiturin väliin jäävä suuri kolo on turvallisuusongelma. Metroliikenne jatkaa kokeilua ja ratkaisujen kehittämistä, jotta laituriovista saadaan sellaiset, että ne voidaan ottaa käyttöön. Suurin ongelma on se, että ne asennetaan jälkiasennettuna valmiisiin rakenteisiin. Länsimetron asemilla ovet on otettu alusta asti suunnittelussa huomioon, joten vaunun ja seinän väliin ei jää ihmisen mentävää tilaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Lauantaiaamun YLE:n aikaisessa haastateltiin automaattimetroprojektipäällikköä. Jutun pääaihe oli, että laituriovien jäätyminen on ongelma, ja sitä varten suunnitellaan nyt laituriovien sähkölämmitystä. Liekö pinta-asemien kattaminen umpiasemiksi kaikessa hiljaisuudessa kuopattu?

Antero

----------


## dietreut

> Vuosaari taitaa olla hiljaisin pääteasema.


Korjaanpa viimein tämän virheellisen väitteen. Ihan jo yleisen havainnoinnin perusteella (käytän Vuosaaren metroasemaa päivittäin ja Mellunmäen asemaa satunnaisesti) Vuosaari ei todellakaan ole hiljaisin pääteasema. Ja ainakin vuoden 2008 matkustajamäärälaskennat tukevat yleistä havainnointiani (enkä usko lukujen mitenkään radikaalisti sen jälkeen muuttuneen enkä juuri nyt jaksa kaivaa tuoreempia lukuja):

Ruoholahti 16214 matkustajaa / arkipäivä
Vuosaari 13704 matkustajaa / arkipäivä
Mellunmäki 7724 matkustajaa / arkipäivä

Eli Vuosaaren asemaa käyttää päivittäin n. 1,8 kertainen matkustajamäärä Mellunmäkeen verrattuna.

----------


## Knightrider

> Korjaanpa viimein tämän virheellisen väitteen. Ihan jo yleisen havainnoinnin perusteella (käytän Vuosaaren metroasemaa päivittäin ja Mellunmäen asemaa satunnaisesti) Vuosaari ei todellakaan ole hiljaisin pääteasema. Ja ainakin vuoden 2008 matkustajamäärälaskennat tukevat yleistä havainnointiani (enkä usko lukujen mitenkään radikaalisti sen jälkeen muuttuneen enkä juuri nyt jaksa kaivaa tuoreempia lukuja):
> 
> Ruoholahti 16214 matkustajaa / arkipäivä
> Vuosaari 13704 matkustajaa / arkipäivä
> Mellunmäki 7724 matkustajaa / arkipäivä
> 
> Eli Vuosaaren asemaa käyttää päivittäin n. 1,8 kertainen matkustajamäärä Mellunmäkeen verrattuna.


Vuosaari onkin kylmin pääteasema, siksi paras testaamiseen.

----------


## Timppak

> Lauantaiaamun YLE:n aikaisessa haastateltiin automaattimetroprojektipäällikköä. Jutun pääaihe oli, että laituriovien jäätyminen on ongelma, ja sitä varten suunnitellaan nyt laituriovien sähkölämmitystä. Liekö pinta-asemien kattaminen umpiasemiksi kaikessa hiljaisuudessa kuopattu?
> 
> Antero


Ei aseman umpinaiseksi rakentaminen ratkaise jäätymisongelmia, jollei asemaa myös lämmitetä talvisin.

----------


## Markku K

> Ei aseman umpinaiseksi rakentaminen ratkaise jäätymisongelmia, jollei asemaa myös lämmitetä talvisin.


Tässä kuva laituriovien kohdalla olevasta "lattialämmityksestä". Lisäksi ovien ohajusyksikkökotelot ovat lämmitettävät. Muut osat eivät.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Tässä kuva laituriovien kohdalla olevasta "lattialämmityksestä".


Turuilla ja toreilla voi havaita kuinka lämmitetyn ja lämmittämättömän katualueen rajalle muodostuu paksu ja liukas jääpolanne. Tullaankohan tätä ongelmaa ratkomaan metroasemilla jotenkin? Kuinka perusteellisesti lumen tulo laiturialueelle halutaan estää?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Turuilla ja toreilla voi havaita kuinka lämmitetyn ja lämmittämättömän katualueen rajalle muodostuu paksu ja liukas jääpolanne. Tullaankohan tätä ongelmaa ratkomaan metroasemilla jotenkin? Kuinka perusteellisesti lumen tulo laiturialueelle halutaan estää?


Vuosaari ja Kalasatama ovat huonoja esimerkkejä katetuista asemista ja niiden lumettumisesta. Molemmat ovat näennäiskatettuja. Vuosaaressa seinä ei ole seinä vaan verkko ja Kalasatamassa katon ja seinäkkeiden välit ovat auki.

Jos ja kun koko laitureita ei lämmitetä  mikä oikeastaan on hölmöä, kun katujakin lämmitetään  polanneongelma ei ratkea kuin käsityöllä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Laituriovet eivät okein toimi. Ikään kuin olisi aivan uusi asia huomata tässä vaiheessa, että on kahdenlaisia junia ja niissä on erilaiset ovet.




> *Metrouudistuksen alku takkuilee Vuosaaressa*
> 
> 08.01.2011 8:00
> 
> Jussi Vehkasalo
> 
> Vuosaaren metroaseman toiselle laiturille rakennettuja, automaattimetron tuloa ennakoivia laituriovia ei ole voitu ottaa käyttöön, koska metrojunan ja laituriovien väliin jäävästä tilasta tuli ongelma. (Kuvaaja: Jussi Vehkasalo)
> 
> Vuosaaren metroasemalle asennettuja, automaattimetron tuloon liittyviä laituriovia ei edelleenkään ole saatu käyttökuntoon.
> ...


Linkki juttuun, mutta koska se luultavasti kohta lakkaa toimimasta, niin otin tähän koko artikkelin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

No. Tuohon ongelmaan on olemassa ihan kelpo ratkaisu. Eli jätetään turhat laituriovet pois. Automaatti toimii ilman laiturioviakin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Automaatti toimii ilman laiturioviakin.


Mutta metro ei.

----------


## Renne

Automaattimetro.. no olkoon sitten. Laituriovet voisi kyllä avautua jo hieman ennen kuin juna on pysähtynyt, ettei tule turhaa viivettä.

Itselleni ei ole vielä selvinnyt, aiotaanko M100 ja M200 sarjan kuljettamot poistaa ja laittaa tilalle metronistuimia? Olisihan sen hassun näköistä jos kuljettamot jätetään metrojuniin. Ja kai M100 sarjalla liikennöidään vielä parikymmentä vuotta, on siinä niin ajaton suunnittelu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itselleni ei ole vielä selvinnyt, aiotaanko M100 ja M200 sarjan kuljettamot poistaa ja laittaa tilalle metronistuimia?


Ei aiota poistaa. Uudet junat kuitenkin toimitetaan ilman erillistä ohjaamoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei aiota poistaa. Uudet junat kuitenkin toimitetaan ilman erillistä ohjaamoa.


Mutta onneksi kuitenkin ajopöydällä, kuten maailman kaikki automaattimetrojunat. Helpostihan siihen sitten laittaa samanlaisen kuljettajan kopin kuin esim. Nr-ratikoissa.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> Laituriovet voisi kyllä avautua jo hieman ennen kuin juna on pysähtynyt, ettei tule turhaa viivettä


Jos laituriovet avataan ennen kuin juna on pysähtynyt, niin jollekin varomattomalle metronkäyttäjälle saattaa tulla se lopullinen viive. Ja uhrin tutkiva lääkäri onkin jo sitten oikeuslääkäri.

----------


## Knightrider

> Laituriovet voisi kyllä avautua jo hieman ennen kuin juna on pysähtynyt, ettei tule turhaa viivettä.


Kyllä se varmaan saadaan avautumaan juuri silloin kuin metronkin ovet, jolloin ei myöskään tule viivettä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä se varmaan saadaan avautumaan juuri silloin kuin metronkin ovet, jolloin ei myöskään tule viivettä.


Käytännössä automaattivehkeissä laituriovet avautuvat hiukan vaunun ovia myöhemmin ja sulkeutuvat hiukan vaununovia myöhemmin. Lisäviive laituriovista lie luokkaa 3-4 sekuntia per asema. Aika ei ole iso, mutta tuntuu tietysti matkustajasta ärsyttävältä, kun seisoo siinä odottamassa ovien avautumista. Siitä tulee metrolinjalle yhteensä siis 1-2 min viive ajoaikaan päätepysäkiltä päätepysäkille.

Erikseen tietysti tulee muu automaatin aiheuttama viive.

Kun kuljettaja ohjaa laituriovia, hän voinee avata ne samanaikaisesti vaunun ovien kanssa. Sulkemisesta en olisi niin varma, voipi olla, että turvallisuus vaatii tuon hetken viiveen niin päin joka tapauksessa.

----------


## petteri

> Käytännössä automaattivehkeissä laituriovet avautuvat hiukan vaunun ovia myöhemmin ja sulkeutuvat hiukan vaununovia myöhemmin. Lisäviive laituriovista lie luokkaa 3-4 sekuntia per asema. Aika ei ole iso, mutta tuntuu tietysti matkustajasta ärsyttävältä, kun seisoo siinä odottamassa ovien avautumista. Siitä tulee metrolinjalle yhteensä siis 1-2 min viive ajoaikaan päätepysäkiltä päätepysäkille.


Tuo on ihan säädöistä kiinni. Pariisin linjalla 14 ei ole mitään ylimääräistä viivettä. Ovet pitävät vielä sen verran varoittavaa ääntäkin, että porukka ei tunge mielellään väliin, joten homma toimii paremmin kuin nykyään Helsingissä, jossa metrossa on ihan liian vaarattoman oloiset ovet. Sen seurauksena porukka tunkee sulkeutuvien ovien väliin jatkuvasti. Pariisin linjalla 14 on säädetty pois kaikki automaattien lastentaudit ja lopputuloksena on maailman nopein metrolinja suhteessa pysäkkiväliin, matkustajamäärään ja kuormitukseen. Toki erityispiirteenä Pariisin linjassa 14 on hyvin suuri matkustajamäärä St. Lazare, Châtelet ja Gare de Lyon asemilla. Eli linjalla on kolme hyvin raskaasti kuormitettua asemaa ja muilla on vähemmän matkustajia.

Toisaalta muutamat VALit, joita olen käyttänyt, automaatteja nekin, ovat olleet oviltaan superhitaita. Toivottavasti Helsinkiin tulee Pariisin metron malliin säädetyt ovet.

Pariisissa ollaan muuten juuri automatisoimassa metrolinjaa 1 ja yhtenä syynä on, että automaatti ja laituriovet lisäävät tuon erittäin raskaasti kuormitetun linjan maksimikapasiteettia arviolta noin 10 %. Automatisointi oikein toteutettuna nopeuttaa pysäkkiaikoja ja lisää kapasiteettia. http://wutc2010.com/usbproc/pdf/plenary3.pdf

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun kuljettaja ohjaa laituriovia, hän voinee avata ne samanaikaisesti vaunun ovien kanssa. Sulkemisesta en olisi niin varma, voipi olla, että turvallisuus vaatii tuon hetken viiveen niin päin joka tapauksessa.


Ei tule kuljettajan kanssa viiveitä, koska kuljettajan kanssa ei tarvita laituriovia.




> Pariisin linjalla 14 on säädetty pois kaikki automaattien lastentaudit ja lopputuloksena on maailman nopein metrolinja suhteessa pysäkkiväliin, matkustajamäärään ja kuormitukseen.


Annahan vähän jotain näyttöä asiasta! Kun ranskalaiset metrosuunnittelijat sanovat, että automaatti on aina hitaampi kuin kuljettajan ajama, niin oletko ehkä unohtanut kirjoittaa, että 14 on nopein *automaatti*metro.




> Pariisissa ollaan muuten juuri automatisoimassa metrolinjaa 1 ja yhtenä syynä on, että automaatti ja laituriovet lisäävät tuon erittäin raskaasti kuormitetun linjan maksimikapasiteettia arviolta noin 10 %. Automatisointi oikein toteutettuna nopeuttaa pysäkkiaikoja ja lisää kapasiteettia. http://wutc2010.com/usbproc/pdf/plenary3.pdf


Kiinnostava väite. Olen keskustellut tästä aiheesta H:gin UITP-kongressissa 1:n automatisointia esitelleen Pariisin metron henkilön kanssa. Hän ei osannut vastata, miten automaatti voi olla varoaikoineen nopeampi kuin kuljettaja-ajo, jossa varoaikoja ei tarvita. Vastaus siihen, miten saadaan ihmiset olemaan menemättä sulkeutuvien ovien väliin ja käynnistämään turva-avaus oli ensin, että kyllä ne oppivat kun itsensä ensin satuttavat. Kohta kyllä herra korjasi, että ei heillä ole sellaista ongelmaa, koska junat ovat niin täysinä, etteivät kaikki kuitenkaan mahdu sisään.

En kyllä löytänyt linkkaamastasi dokusta selitystä, miten automaatti lisää kapasiteettia ja linjanopeutta (commercial speed). Sillä jos kapasiteettia lisätään sillä, että tehdään läpikäveltävä juna, se ei ole mitenkään automaatin ansio. Ohjaamojen poistaminen on, mutta siitä ei tule 10 % lisäystä. Linjanopeus ei voi parantua kuin uuden kaluston paremmasta kiihtyvyydestä. Sekään ei johdu automaatista, vaan uusien junien moottoritehosta.

Näyttääkin olevan automaattimetrojen maan tapa, että niitä pitää perustella valehtelemalla. Vai mitä muuta se on, kun puhutaan muuta kuin minkä tiedetään olevan totta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> En kyllä löytänyt linkkaamastasi dokusta selitystä, miten automaatti lisää kapasiteettia ja linjanopeutta (commercial speed). Sillä jos kapasiteettia lisätään sillä, että tehdään läpikäveltävä juna, se ei ole mitenkään automaatin ansio. Ohjaamojen poistaminen on, mutta siitä ei tule 10 % lisäystä. Linjanopeus ei voi parantua kuin uuden kaluston paremmasta kiihtyvyydestä. Sekään ei johdu automaatista, vaan uusien junien moottoritehosta.
> 
> Näyttääkin olevan automaattimetrojen maan tapa, että niitä pitää perustella valehtelemalla. Vai mitä muuta se on, kun puhutaan muuta kuin minkä tiedetään olevan totta.


Kyllä sinä jaksat väittää mustaa valkoiseksi. Muut sitten valehtelevat kun eivät satu tukemaan satujasi. Onko sinulle koskaan tullut mieleen, että voisit olla väärässäkin?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pariisissa on ihan oikea kunnolla toimiva automaattimetrolinja 14, joka on viritetty maksimaaliselle nopeudelle. Olen vielä itse ajanut tuolla linjalla.

Minä pidän RATP:ia paljon uskottavampana automaattimetroasiantuntijana kuin itä-helsinkiläistä ratikkaharrastajaa ja tuskin olen ainoa.

----------


## Jykke

> Pariisissa ollaan muuten juuri automatisoimassa metrolinjaa 1 ja yhtenä syynä on, että automaatti ja laituriovet lisäävät tuon erittäin raskaasti kuormitetun linjan maksimikapasiteettia arviolta noin 10 %. Automatisointi oikein toteutettuna nopeuttaa pysäkkiaikoja ja lisää kapasiteettia. http://wutc2010.com/usbproc/pdf/plenary3.pdf


Itse matkustin viime kesänä Pariisin metolinjoilla 1 ja 14. Kummallakin linjalla on käytössä lasiovia ja huomasin, että ykköslinjan ovet olivat aina 2-3 sekuntia nopeammat kuin automaattisen linjan 14 maksimaalisen nopeiksi asennetut ovet. Vaikea uskoa että automaatti muka voisi parantaa tuon linjan kapasiteettia kovinkaan radikaalisti. Aamuruuhkassa junia menee aikataulun mukaan kahden minuutin välein (linjalla 1 siis). 

Se täytyy muuten tähän väliin todeta, että linja 1 on *todella* raskaasti kuormitettu linja. Menin keskustasta (en nyt muista miltä asemalta) La Defenseen (huomatkaa filmin junien vuoroväli!) ja sain odottaa joko yksi tai kaksi junaa ennen kuin mahduin änkemään sisälle. Ja koko matka mentiin kuin sillit purkissa pääteasemalle asti. Itse sainkin muistaakseni seisoa koko matkan nurkaan ahtautuneena. 

Monilla Pariisin metrolinjoilla ja asemilla, joissa ei lasiovia käytetä on kuljettajilla käytäntö heittää ovet auki lennosta kun saavutaan asemalle. Tätähän harrastetaan myös Helsingin metrossa, mutta oman havaintoni mukaan Pariisissa ovet avataan aikaisemmin kuin Hesassa. Tämä nyt on luokassa sekuntien säästö, mutta nopeuttaapahan edes jonkun verran matkaa, kun ovet on jo auki kun juna pysähtyy. Tässä filmissä näkee kyseisen periaatteen.

----------


## petteri

> Vastaus siihen, miten saadaan ihmiset olemaan menemättä sulkeutuvien ovien väliin ja käynnistämään turva-avaus oli ensin, että kyllä ne oppivat kun itsensä ensin satuttavat.


Tuo muuten oikein hyvä periaate. Yritin itse kerran tehdä Varion oville M100:n ovenavaustempun. Olkavarsiin tuli kunnon mustelmat ja tuon kokemuksen jälkeen kunnioitus ovia kohtaan parani kertalaakista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:51 ----------




> Itse matkustin viime kesänä Pariisin metolinjoilla 1 ja 14. Kummallakin linjalla on käytössä lasiovia ja huomasin, että ykköslinjan ovet olivat aina 2-3 sekuntia nopeammat kuin automaattisen linjan 14 maksimaalisen nopeiksi asennetut ovet. Vaikea uskoa että automaatti muka voisi parantaa tuon linjan kapasiteettia kovinkaan radikaalisti. Aamuruuhkassa junia menee aikataulun mukaan kahden minuutin välein (linjalla 1 siis).


Laituriovien asennukset ovat osa linjan 1 automatisointiprojektia, joka valmistuu vuoden loppuun mennessä. Ilmeisesti linjalla 1 laituriovien toimintaa on yhä nopeutettu lisää. Kun kävin Pariisissa vuoden 2009 alussa linjalla 1 ei ollut vielä ovia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä sinä jaksat väittää mustaa valkoiseksi. Muut sitten valehtelevat kun eivät satu tukemaan satujasi. Onko sinulle koskaan tullut mieleen, että voisit olla väärässäkin?


Minulla on tapana selvittää asiat eikä olla oikeassa tai väärässä luulojen ja uskomusten perusteella, mikä näyttää olevan sinun tapasi. Kun sinulta kysyy perusteluita, aloitat henkilökohtaisen mollaamisen, millä osoitat ettet tiedä etkä ymmärrä asioita.




> Pariisissa on ihan oikea kunnolla toimiva automaattimetrolinja 14, joka on viritetty maksimaaliselle nopeudelle. Olen vielä itse ajanut tuolla linjalla.


Niin on varmasti viritetty, kun olet lukenut operaattorin mainostekstejä. Nehän ovat aina oikeassa, kuten kaikki muutkin, jotka olet asettanut auktoriteeteiksi ja jotka puoltavat sinisilmäistä teknologiauskoasi kaikkivoipaan automaattiin. Ja olet ajanutkin tuolla metrolla, joten sinähän tiedät siitä kaiken! Minäkin muuten olen ajanut eli matkustanut sillä kuten sinäkin. Mutta sen lisäksi tiedän siitä paljon muutakin kuin mainoslauseita.




> Minä pidän RATP:ia paljon uskottavampana automaattimetroasiantuntijana...


Niin varmasti, kun et ymmärrä asioita itse.




> ... kuin itä-helsinkiläistä ratikkaharrastajaa ja tuskin olen ainoa.


Sinähän se tiedät näköjään tämänkin asian parhaiten. Kerropa millä kompetenssilla sinä kykenet määrittelemään ihmisiä asioissa, joista et itse osoita tietämystä ja ymmärtämystä. Ethän sinä edes uskalla paljastaa itsestäsi mitään, kun pusikosta on niin helppo huudella  ilmeisesti kavereiden kanssa.

Tyhjät tynnyrit kolisevat eniten.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Kiitos rakentavasta vastauksesta.

Nyt ymmärrän, ettei Pariisissa mitään metroista tiedetä. Maailman metrotietämyksen Alkuaste on niin korkea, ettei Kaupunkiliikenteen messiaan sanoja tule kenenkään kyseenalaistaa. Aamen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei tule kuljettajan kanssa viiveitä, koska kuljettajan kanssa ei tarvita laituriovia.


Mä jostain luin, että Helsingissä tullaan ensi alkuun käyttämään laituriovia kuljettajallisessa metrossa. Siis ovet valmistuvat ennen kuin automaattiajo alkaa. Ei tuo mikään pysyvä ratkaisu tietysti ole, tai ei siis sellaiseksi tarkoitettu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mä jostain luin, että Helsingissä tullaan ensi alkuun käyttämään laituriovia kuljettajallisessa metrossa. Siis ovet valmistuvat ennen kuin automaattiajo alkaa. Ei tuo mikään pysyvä ratkaisu tietysti ole, tai ei siis sellaiseksi tarkoitettu.


Laituriovet rakennetaan Helsingin metroon turvallisuutta lisäämään. Monien galluppien perusteella metromatkustajat pelkäävät tosissaan tippuvansa laiturilta raiteelle tai että heidän villit lapsensa tai humalassa olevat enonsa tippuvat. 

Se että ne rakennetan samaan aikaan kuin junat varustetaan automaattiohjauksella on aiheuttanut sellaisen väärinkäsityksen että automaattiohjauksen vuoksi juuri ne ovet rakennetaan. 

Jos minulta kysyisi niin ei niitä ovia tarvitsisi rakentaa. Mutta suomalaisilta yleensä menee sukupolvi tai pari ennekuin erilaiset metroon liittyvät pelot saadaan karistettua. Kaupunkibussi- ja raitiotieliikenteessä itse kyytiinnousemisvaiheessa sekä katuja ylittäessä bussien ja raitiovaunujen alle jää huomattavasti enemmän ihmisiä kuin metron, mutta ei kukaan ehdota laituriovia bussi- ja ratikkapysäkeille. Kampin bussiterminaali taitaa olla ainoa paika Suomessa missä niitä on, ja lienee ainoa Pohjoismaissa.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Se että ne rakennetan samaan aikaan kuin junat varustetaan automaattiohjauksella on aiheuttanut sellaisen väärinkäsityksen että automaattiohjauksen vuoksi juuri ne ovet rakennetaan.


Mihin tämä tieto perustuu?

Kun automaattimetroa alettiin hankkia, olivat laituriovet optiona hankinnassa. Neuvottelumenettelyn aikana kuitenkin selvisi, että ovet tarvitaan, ja HKL muutti ovet pakolliseksi.

----------


## MaZo

> Mä jostain luin, että Helsingissä tullaan ensi alkuun käyttämään laituriovia kuljettajallisessa metrossa. Siis ovet valmistuvat ennen kuin automaattiajo alkaa. Ei tuo mikään pysyvä ratkaisu tietysti ole, tai ei siis sellaiseksi tarkoitettu.


Ovia aletaan rakentaa vasta, kun junat kulkevat automaattisesti. Tällöin kuljettajat ovat vielä junissa mukana valvomassa ajoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mihin tämä tieto perustuu?
> 
> Kun automaattimetroa alettiin hankkia, olivat laituriovet optiona hankinnassa. Neuvottelumenettelyn aikana kuitenkin selvisi, että ovet tarvitaan, ja HKL muutti ovet pakolliseksi.


Vaihtoehtona oville olivat valokenno/laser tms tunnistimet, ja niitä joudutaan asentamaan joka tapauksessa eri puolelle rataa, joten ne olisivat varmaan ajaneet asiansa. Ilmeisesti automatiikkakauppias kauppasi niitä ovia ratkaisuksi ja HKL tarttui koukkuun. Onhan se selvä että ne maksivoivat matkustajien turvallisuuden mutta hidastavat matkantekoa vähäsen. Mutta jos vertaa useiden uusien bussien oviin niin nehän vasta etananhitaat ovat. Eli kaikki turvallisuuden takia.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

Automaatti saattaisi olla ihan varteenotettava vaihtoehto kompleksisemmassa järjestelmässä. helsingin tyngässä se vaikuttaa suhteellisen turhalta.

----------


## Markku K

> Vaihtoehtona oville olivat valokenno/laser tms tunnistimet, ja niitä joudutaan asentamaan joka tapauksessa eri puolelle rataa,* joten ne olisivat varmaan ajaneet asiansa.* Ilmeisesti automatiikkakauppias kauppasi niitä ovia ratkaisuksi ja HKL tarttui koukkuun.


Kyllä kennot, laserverkot ja oppivat kamerat selvitettiin, mutta niistä ei ollut tähän lumipyryiseeen ilmastoomme tekniikaksi. Käteen jäi siis laituriportit.

Anekdootti:
Metrojohtaja (TH) kertoi erään kokeilussa olleen kamerajärjestelmäkauppiaan raportoineen hänelle talven [2007?] jälkeen. 
Raportti kuului
_"Viime talvena ei ollut kuin yksi päivä, jolloin liikenne olisi jouduttu pysäyttämään lumisateen estettyä kameran luotettavan toiminnan"_. 

Tähän TH vastasi _
"Viime talvena oli Helsingissä vain yksi päivä jolloin satoi lunta"_.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä kennot, laserverkot ja oppivat kamerat selvitettiin, mutta niistä ei ollut tähän lumipyryiseeen ilmastoomme tekniikaksi. Käteen jäi siis laituriportit.


Käytännössä valinta laiturinovista tehtiin muutaman vuoden takaisen tekniikan mahdollisuuksien pohjalta. Digikamerat sekä hahmon- ja liikkeentunnistus on ottanut valtavia askelia viime vuosien aikana. Myös kameroiden spektrinerotuskyky on parantanut huimasti ja kameroiden sekä antureiden hinta romahtanut. 

Vielä muutama vuosi sitten esimerkiksi ihmisten piirteiden tekninen tunnistaminen kuvista oli mahdotonta. Ajattele vaan muutaman vuoden takaisia valvontakamerakuvia.

----------


## j-lu

->Mitä se tekniikan kehittyminen auttaa, jos linssit on täynnä lunta, tai lunta tulee sen verran sakeasti, ettei parinkymmenen metrin päähän näe? Siinä ei tunnistustekniikat auta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käytännössä valinta laiturinovista tehtiin muutaman vuoden takaisen tekniikan mahdollisuuksien pohjalta. Digikamerat sekä hahmon- ja liikkeentunnistus on ottanut valtavia askelia viime vuosien aikana. Myös kameroiden spektrinerotuskyky on parantanut huimasti ja kameroiden sekä antureiden hinta romahtanut. 
> 
> Vielä muutama vuosi sitten esimerkiksi ihmisten piirteiden tekninen tunnistaminen kuvista oli mahdotonta. Ajattele vaan muutaman vuoden takaisia valvontakamerakuvia.


Ne selitykset että silloin muiden ratkaisujen luotettavuus ei ollut nin hyvä, ja siksi tilattiin ovet on täysin hyväksyttävä selitys. 

Mutta jos ajattelee tarkemmin niin miksi laituriovien pitää olla niin monimutkaisia ja miksi niitä pitää  olla joka asemalla? Tunneliasemille olisi riittänyt kaiken järjen mukaan, ja sellaiset että ne avautuvat ja sulkeutuvat samaan aikaan junan ovien kanssa. Jos joku jää harmaalle vyöhykkeelle laiturioven ja junan seinän väliin kun ovet menevät kiinni niin junan ovien pitäisi avautua, mutta ei kaikkien uudestaan? 

Maanpäällisillä asemilla taas kameravalvonnan pitäisi riittää. Myös kansalaistottelevauisuuteen pitäisi sen verran luottaa että jos asemolla on ns hätäjarrut joilla saa metron pysäytettyä jos joku on tippunut kiskoille, niin niiden käyttö pitäisi olla kaikille selvä. Näin vissiin toimii Kööpenhaminan automaattimetro vai olenko väärässä?

VR:n lähijunissa ei ole mitään laituriovia ja valvonta on olematonta. Jos joku tippuu kiskoille eikä ehdi kiivetä ylös ennen juna tuloa niin yleensä jäädään alle halusi tai ei, koska ei juna ehdi pysähtyä. Miksi metrossa kaiken pitää olla suunniteltu idiootteja varten?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> ->Mitä se tekniikan kehittyminen auttaa, jos linssit on täynnä lunta, tai lunta tulee sen verran sakeasti, ettei parinkymmenen metrin päähän näe? Siinä ei tunnistustekniikat auta.


Ja tuollaisessa tuiskussa kuljettaja ei sitten todellakaan näe mitään. Kyllä kameroilla saadaan paljon parempi kuva alueesta, kun silmiä on moninkertaisesti.

----------


## j-lu

> Ja tuollaisessa tuiskussa kuljettaja ei sitten todellakaan näe mitään. Kyllä kameroilla saadaan paljon parempi kuva alueesta, kun silmiä on moninkertaisesti.


Kuljettaja voi tarvittaessa vaikka hypätä tunnustelemaan maastoa, jos siellä ei näe.

----------


## petteri

> Kuljettaja voi tarvittaessa vaikka hypätä tunnustelemaan maastoa, jos siellä ei näe.


Kuinka usein olet nähnyt maastoa tunnustelevia metrokuskeja?  :Wink:

----------


## j-lu

> Kuinka usein olet nähnyt maastoa tunnustelevia metrokuskeja?


Noh, on tunnustettava, etten työssä olevaa maastoa tunnustelevaa metrokuskia ole nähnyt. Vapaa-aikana nämä tunnustelut.

Pointtina kuitenkin se, että väittäisin kuljettajallisen liikenteen olevan mahdollista vaikeammissa oloissa kuin kameroiden valvoman. Itsellä on jonkin verran perspektiiviä siihen, minkälaista kuvaa missäkin oloissa saadaan ja mitä vaikeammat ovat olot, sitä parempi on ihmissilmä kennoihin verrattuna. Siksi toisekseen ihmisellä on harkintakyky, joka koneelle on äärimmäisen vaikeasti mallinnettavissa. Harkintakyky taas liittyy sellaiseen asiaan kuin ennakointi. 

Laituriovet ovat mielestäni hyvä ja tietyllä tavalla idioottivarma valinta automaattimetroon. Jos varoajoista ja ovien väliin tunkemisesta tuleekin jonkun verran lisää matka-aikaa, niin mielestäni se on parempi vaihtoehto kuin se, että liikenne on toistuvasti poikki olosuhteista johtuen.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ovia aletaan rakentaa vasta, kun junat kulkevat automaattisesti. Tällöin kuljettajat ovat vielä junissa mukana valvomassa ajoa.


Mikäli ihmisluonnetta yhtään ymmärrän, valppaus on kertaluokkia parempaa, jos samalla "joutuu" ajamaan junaa. Näin ollen edes automaattiajo+valvoja ei tuota laadullisesti parempaa kuin pelkkä kuljettaja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:36 ----------




> VR:n lähijunissa ei ole mitään laituriovia ja valvonta on olematonta. Jos joku tippuu kiskoille eikä ehdi kiivetä ylös ennen juna tuloa niin yleensä jäädään alle halusi tai ei, koska ei juna ehdi pysähtyä.


Hieman paikasta ja tilanteesta riippuen, junalla voi olla hyvätkin mahdollisuudet pysähtyä. Mikäli ei kuljeta myöhässä ja on aikataulussa hieman väljää, niin ei ole mitään tarvetta jarruttaa vasta viime hetkellä. Monesti näkyvyyttäkin on satoja metrejä. Kiskoillakönyäjän näkee kyllä usein riittävän ajoissa. Luonnollisesti sanomattakin on selvää, että tällöin tulee junassa olla ihmiskuljettaja.






> Miksi metrossa kaiken pitää olla suunniteltu idiootteja varten?


Ehkä suunnittelijat suunnittelevat metroa itselleen?

----------


## petteri

> Pointtina kuitenkin se, että väittäisin kuljettajallisen liikenteen olevan mahdollista vaikeammissa oloissa kuin kameroiden valvoman. Itsellä on jonkin verran perspektiiviä siihen, minkälaista kuvaa missäkin oloissa saadaan ja mitä vaikeammat ovat olot, sitä parempi on ihmissilmä kennoihin verrattuna.


Tuo menee kyllä ihan päinvastoin. Mitä huonommat olosuhteet, sitä paremmin kamerat pärjäävät suhteessa ihmiseen. Hämärä, pimeä, vesisade, lumisade tai pitkä etäisyys ovat kaikki ihmissilmälle vaikeita oloja. Kameroilla saadaan mukavasti kuvaa huonommissakin oloissa kun otetaan sopiva aallonpituus käyttöön. Ja kyllähän automaattisessa metrossakin jää vielä ihminen valvomoon hankalia tilanteita varten.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja tuollaisessa tuiskussa kuljettaja ei sitten todellakaan näe mitään. Kyllä kameroilla saadaan paljon parempi kuva alueesta, kun silmiä on moninkertaisesti.


Kuten tiedät, se pelkkä kuva ei riitä. Ja kuten hahmotunnistuksen puolestapuhujana olet varmasti tietoinen tekniikan rajoitteista, edessä vilistävä lumi käytännössä estää hahmotunnistuksen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:45 ----------




> Tuo menee kyllä ihan päinvastoin. Mitä huonommat olosuhteet, sitä paremmin kamerat pärjäävät suhteessa ihmiseen. Hämärä, pimeä, vesisade, lumisade tai pitkä etäisyys ovat kaikki ihmissilmälle vaikeita oloja. Kameroilla saadaan mukavasti kuvaa huonommissakin oloissa kun otetaan sopiva aallonpituus käyttöön. Ja kyllähän automaattisessa metrossakin jää vielä ihminen valvomoon hankalia tilanteita varten.


Unohdat jälleen, että se pelkkä kuvanlaatu ei merkitse mitään, jos on tarkoitus tulkitakin siitä kuvasta jotain koneellisesti.

----------


## petteri

> Unohdat jälleen, että se pelkkä kuvanlaatu ei merkitse mitään, jos on tarkoitus tulkitakin siitä kuvasta jotain koneellisesti.


Hyvälaatuinen kuva, jossa on riittävästi kontrasti on edellytys, että pystytään tunnistamaan kohteita. Kameratekniikka on nimenomaan ollut aikaisemmin tunnistusta rajoittava tekijä. Toki tarvitaan myös softa joka pystyy käsittelemään tiedon ja riittävästi tietojenkäsittelykapasiteettia.

Kameroilla on nykyään mahdollista kuvata paljon laajempaa spektriäkin kuin mitä ihmissilmä erottaa.  Ihminenhän näkee oikeastaan aika huonosti moniin muihin eläinlajeihin verrattuna.

Ja toki automaattimetrossakin on vielä valvomossa ihmissilmä, joka kameroiden avulla näkee paljon kuljettajaa paremmin, jos tulee tilanteita, joita ei vielä pystytä koneellisesti analysoimaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kameroilla on nykyään mahdollista kuvata paljon laajempaa spektriäkin kuin mitä ihmissilmä erottaa.  Ihminenhän näkee oikeastaan aika huonosti moniin muihin eläinlajeihin verrattuna.


Näillä eläinlajeilla silmä on usein erikoistunut tiettyyn ympäristöön ja tarkoitukseen. Ihmissilmä on tässä suhteessa poikkeuksellisen monipuolinen.





> Ja toki automaattimetrossakin on vielä valvomossa ihmissilmä, joka kameroiden avulla näkee paljon kuljettajaa paremmin, jos tulee tilanteita, joita ei vielä pystytä koneellisesti analysoimaan.


Niitä valvovia silmiä pitäisi käytännössä olla kaksi per junan etumaasto, että saavutettaisiin sama turvallisuustaso kuin tällä hetkellä. Noh, eikös niitä asemavalvojia olekin tulossa aika läjä?

----------


## Markku K

> Niitä valvovia silmiä pitäisi käytännössä olla kaksi per junan etumaasto, että saavutettaisiin sama turvallisuustaso kuin tällä hetkellä. Noh, eikös niitä asemavalvojia olekin tulossa aika läjä?


Junanvalvojien määrää pohdittaessa on ollut esillä 30-60hlö, joista kolmannes töissä kerralla. Vaikea on vielä sanoa (saati tehdä päätös), että mikä tulee olemaan lopullinen määrä.

En tiedä millä kompetenssilla petteri kirjoittaa noista kameroista, mutta jotenkin minun on vaikea uskoa kameroiden esteentunnistuksen toimivan lumipyryssä. 
Toki jos osoitetaan että tällaiseen käyttöön tarkoitetut, hinnaltaan järkevät kamerat toimivat jo tänä päivänä, vuonna 2010, kaikissa olosuhteissa, niin ok. 
Mutta alkaa tulla kiire peruuttaa ovikaupat ja järjestää ao. kameroiden uusi testikierros. Juna taisi jo mennä?

----------


## petteri

> Mutta alkaa tulla kiire peruuttaa ovikaupat ja järjestää ao. kameroiden uusi testikierros. Juna taisi jo mennä?


Tuossa olet oikeassa. Tämän automaatiometroprojektin osalta tekniset ratkaisut lyötiin lukkoon jo kolmisen vuotta sitten. Ei tuota projektia oikein voi enää muuttaa, vaikka tekniset mahdollisuudet ovat kehittyneet valtavasti muutamassa vuodessa.

Mutta seuraavana automatisaatioprojektina pitäisi olla kaupunkiratojen junien automatisaatio, joka olisi syytä toteuttaa Pisaran käyttöönoton yhteydessä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta seuraavana automatisaatioprojektina pitäisi olla kaupunkiratojen junien automatisaatio, joka olisi syytä toteuttaa Pisaran käyttöönoton yhteydessä.


Kuten olen aiemminkin vastaavaan kommenttiisi vastannut: yllä oleva tekstisi kertoo lähinnä vain sen, miten vähän ymmärrät rautatieliikennöinnistä.

----------


## petteri

> Kuten olen aiemminkin vastaavaan kommenttiisi vastannut: yllä oleva tekstisi kertoo lähinnä vain sen, miten vähän ymmärrät rautatieliikennöinnistä.


Mitä eroa on kaupunkirataliikenteellä ja Helsingin metrolla? Käytännössä ei paljon mitään varsinkaan Pisaran rakentamisen jälkeen.

Onhan toki muutos aina ikävää. Mutta maailma muuttuu ja ammatteja kuolee. Jos tänään ryhtyy kaksikymppisenä lähijunankuljettajaksi tai -konduktööriksi ammatti vaihtuu ennen eläkeikää erittäin todennäköisesti.

----------


## hylje

Tuollaisella asenteella ei keskustele etene minnekkään. Toisen tietämystä arvostellessa on hyvän tavan mukaista antaa jokin lähtökohta tietämyksen parantamiseen.

Toisekseen yleisesti olisi petrattavaa nykyhetken realiteettejen ja tulevaisuusvisioiden erottelemisessa. Automaatti on joskus vuosikymmenien päästä kypsä Suomeen asennettavaksi, kun se on oleellisesti edullisempaa kuin muuten tarvittava henkilöstö. Nyt ei ole näin. Nyt tarvitaan kuljettajia ja muuta henkilöstöä, ja tullaan tarvitsemaan kunnes tekniset ratkaisut ovat kertaluokkaa edullisempia.

Automaattitekniikassa on vielä oleellisesti paranneltavaa. Laitteiston tulisi olla luotettavaa, halpaa, standardoitua ja suorituskykyistä. Nyt kyetään vain yksi parametri optimoimaan. Vertauskuvana kuumatkat: Ihminen kävi vuosikymmeniä sitten Kuussa, mutta Kuu on oikeasti, taloudellisesti tavoiteltavissa vasta lähivuosina.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Automaattitekniikassa on vielä oleellisesti paranneltavaa. Laitteiston tulisi olla luotettavaa, halpaa, standardoitua ja suorituskykyistä. Nyt kyetään vain yksi parametri optimoimaan. Vertauskuvana kuumatkat: Ihminen kävi vuosikymmeniä sitten Kuussa, mutta Kuu on oikeasti, taloudellisesti tavoiteltavissa vasta lähivuosina.


Hieman off-topic, mutta pakko todeta että aina teknologinen kehitys ei etene johonkin tiettyyn suuntaan lineaarisesti. Saa nähdä tuleeko kuukäynneistä ikinä rutiinia. Nehän ovat olleet tuloillaan jo puoli vuosisataa. Vertailun vuoksi: Concorde oli läpimurto matkustajalentoliikenteen nopeuttamisessa. Viimeiset kappaleet otettiin joitakin vuosia sitten pois liikenteestä eikä mitään vastaavaa ole tullut tilalle. Concorde oli kyllä nopea, mutta poltti aivan hulluna polttoainetta. Ja maailmassa jossa polttoainetaloudellisuus onkin tärkeämpää kuin nopeus kehityssuunta onkin kääntynyt superjumbojen suuntaan. Tuokaan ei välttämättä ole "lopullinen" kehityssuunta vaan kaikki riippuu ympäröivän maailman prioriteeteista.

----------


## petteri

> Hieman off-topic, mutta pakko todeta että aina teknologinen kehitys ei etene johonkin tiettyyn suuntaan lineaarisesti. Saa nähdä tuleeko kuukäynneistä ikinä rutiinia. Nehän ovat olleet tuloillaan jo puoli vuosisataa. Vertailun vuoksi: Concorde oli läpimurto matkustajalentoliikenteen nopeuttamisessa. Viimeiset kappaleet otettiin joitakin vuosia sitten pois liikenteestä eikä mitään vastaavaa ole tullut tilalle. Concorde oli kyllä nopea, mutta poltti aivan hulluna polttoainetta. Ja maailmassa jossa polttoainetaloudellisuus onkin tärkeämpää kuin nopeus kehityssuunta onkin kääntynyt superjumbojen suuntaan. Tuokaan ei välttämättä ole "lopullinen" kehityssuunta vaan kaikki riippuu ympäröivän maailman prioriteeteista.


Noissa kuulennoissa ja concordessa oli aika paljon kyse ympäröivän maailman rajoituksista. Kuulentoihin ja yliäänilentoihin vaaditaan paljon energiaa ja fyysisiä resursseja. Fyysisiä rajoitteita on vaikea kiertää.

Otetaan muita mielenkiintoisia tapausta. Kännykkä, internet ja automaattiautot. Nämä kaikki olivat 50-luvun tulevaisuuden visioita. Kännykkä kuitenkin löi itsensä läpi vasta 90-luvun loppupuolella kun tietotekniikka, valmistustekniikka ja radiotekniikka olivat kehittyneet riittävästi. Ja internet 2000-luvun alussa. Mutta millä vauhdilla kännykkä ja internet löivätkään läpi.

Automaattiautot olivat myös 50-luvulla kuuma kehityskohde. . Tietotekniikka, kameratekniikka ja hahmojen tunnistus eivät alkuunkaan riittäneet simuloidussa kaupunkiliikenteessä törmäilemättömän proton tekemiseen.  

Vuosikymmeniä automaattiautoja pidettiin aivan liian vaikeina toteuttaa, ikuisena lupauksena. Yllättäen 2000-luvun lopulla huomattiinkin, että tietokoneet, kameratekniikka ja ohjelmointitaito ovat kehittyneet aika lailla.

Lopulta vuosina 2008-2009 monta eri tutkimusryhmää sai aikaan simuloidussa kaupunkiliikenteessä "törmäilemättömän" proton, joka pystyi kulkemaan tuntikausia simuloidussa kaupungissa.  Toki protoista on todella paljon matkaa oikeaan tuotantosarjan luotettavaan automaattiautoon, paljon enemmän kuin kännykässä tai internetissä. Järjestelmä on niin paljon monimutkaisempi ja luotettavuusvaatimus korkea.. Mutta kun automaattiauton proto toimii jo simuloiduissa kaupunkioloissa, on vaikea kuvitella, ettei automaattiauto tule vaan tuutista ulos, mutta aikaa menee ehkä useitakin vuosikymmeniä. Kehitysreitti on nyt kuitenkin auki.

Automaattisen metronkin osalta ensimmäiset linjat avattiin jo kohta kolmekymmentä vuotta sitten. Vasta nyt tekniikan hinta on romahtamassa ja tekniikan laajamittainen käyttöönotto linjojen peruskorjauksissa alkamassa. Automaattiajon läpilyönti liittyy kameratekniikan kehittymiseen, elektroniikan hintojen romahtamiseen ja tietoliikenneyhteyksien sekä ohjelmistotekniikan kehittymiseen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Yksi näkökulma on päässyt unohtumaan. Automatisoinnista ei ole periaatteessakaan odotettavissa mitään hyötyä. koska kuljettajien palkkakustannukset ovat jo nyt aika marginaaliset. Metrossa kerrallaan taitaa olla sellaiset kymmenen junaa ja siis yhtä monta kuljettajaa. Kun tätä vertaa metron kokonaiskapasiteettiin, niin ei se ole paljoa. Tilanne on jokseenkin sama kuin tehtaassa, missä tuotantohihnat on saatu automatisoitua ja jäljellä on vain valvojia ja operaattoreita. Tuotantohihnan automatisoinnista on saatu iso hyöty, mutta jäljelle jääneiden ihmisten korvaaminen ei ole enää niin iso asia. Sen sijaan raitiovaunujen ja ennen kaikkea bussien automatisointi olisi oikeasti hyödyllistä. bussiliikenteessä tarvitaan yli kymmenkertainen määrä kuljettajatyötä saman kuljetussuoritteen tuottamiseksi.

Metrossa investoinnit ovat hallitseva kustannus ja niiden kannalta myös automaattiajoa tulisi tarkastella. Mahdolliset säästöt työvoimakuluissa ovat toissijaisia. Selvästi huonona piirteenä automatisoinnissa on sitoutuminen raskaaseen ja siten kalliiseen infraan. Mahdollisuudet toteuttaa laajennuksia Light Trail -tyylisesti eivät enää onnistu. Kaikki uudet osuudet täytyy toteuttaa kalliimman päälle. Mutta jos lähdetään siitä, että meidän metro on nyt tässä ja lisää ei tehdä, niin silloin tilanne yksinkertaistuu. Automatisointi säästää tietyn pienehkön määrän työtunteja, joiden hintaa voidaan verrata automatisoinnin hintaan. Jos nettosäästö on luokkaa kymmenen miestyövuotta ja palkkaa ja sivukuluja maksetaan vaikka 100 000  vuoteen, niin automaatisointi saisi maksaa 5% korkokannalla enintään 20 miljoonaa euroa, jotta se olisi kannattava.

----------


## 339-DF

> En tiedä millä kompetenssilla petteri kirjoittaa noista kameroista...


Se olisi minustakin kiva tietää, ja sen kertominen olisi reilua muita lukijoita kohtaan. Ylipäätään ärsyttää suunnattomasti se, että omia mielipiteitä ja haaveita esitellään faktoina. Jos väittää, että kamera kykenee hoitamaan vaikka tehtävän X, niin pitäisi samalla kertoa, mihin väite perustuu. En tarkoita mitään tieteellistä tutkimusta, eihän tässä olla tiedettä tekemässä, vaan vaikkapa ihan vaan omaa matkustuskokemusta: matkustin automaattiradalla paikassa X ja siellä kamerat tekivät Y.

Petterillä tuntuu ylipäätään olevan epärealistisen luja usko erilaisiin automaatteihin. Tietysti huipputeknologiasta ja uusista jutuista saa tykätä ja niihin saa uskoa, mutta jos väittää todeksi sellaista, mikä yleisen elämänkokemuksen nojalla kuulostaa epäuskottavalta, niin se täytyisi kyetä perustelemaan aika vahvasti, ettei menetä omaa uskottavuuttaan muiden silmissä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:36 ----------




> Metrossa kerrallaan taitaa olla sellaiset kymmenen junaa ja siis yhtä monta kuljettajaa.


Tuon perusteella voisi arvioida metrojunankuljettajien kokonaismääräksi noin 40-45. Oikeankin tiedon varmaan saisi helposti selville.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:37 ----------




> Junanvalvojien määrää pohdittaessa on ollut esillä 30-60hlö, joista kolmannes töissä kerralla. Vaikea on vielä sanoa (saati tehdä päätös), että mikä tulee olemaan lopullinen määrä.


Jos tässä on ajateltu linjaa Matinkylä  Mellunmäki/Vuosaari, niin tuo yläraja 60 vastannee aika hyvin myös kuljettajatarvetta. Alaraja onkin sitten jo puolet kuljettajatarpeesta. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, mihin tuo sitten asettuu. Onko junanvalvoja siis asemalla töissä oleva henkilö ja varsinainen metrovalvomo on sitten vielä erikseen, kuten nykyisin?

----------


## aki

> Metrossa kerrallaan taitaa olla sellaiset kymmenen junaa ja siis yhtä monta kuljettajaa.


Laskeskelin äsken että ruuhkassa junia taitaa olla yhtäaikaisesti liikenteessä 15 ja muina aikoina 12.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitä eroa on kaupunkirataliikenteellä ja Helsingin metrolla? Käytännössä ei paljon mitään varsinkaan Pisaran rakentamisen jälkeen.


Jotenkin tuntuu, ettei kannattaisi sinulle yrittää selittää yhtään mitään, mutta yritetään.

Kaupunkirataliikenne voi ja käyttääkin muiden junien kanssa samoja raideyhteyksiä poikkeustilanteissa, ja varikkosiirroilla ihan sunnitellustikin. Automaattilähijunaradan täytyisi olla täysin erotettu muusta liikenteestä, joka estäisi nykyisen joustavamman liikennöinnin.

Lisäksi, tekniikkauskovaisuudestasi huolimatta on asioita, joita tuskin kannattaa kehittää "ihmisen tasolle" - sanotaan nyt vaikkapa 200 vuoteen, jos silloinkaan. Yksi sellainen asia on "tilanteentunnistus, tilanneanalyysi ja tämän perusteella toimiminen muuttuvassa ja ennalta-arvaamattomassa ympäristössä". Tässä siis oletan, että koneen tulisi suoriutua samoista tehtävistä, kuin ihminen suoriutuu luontaisesti jo nyt (miksi tyytyisimme vähempään?). Koneet ovat hyviä sellaisiin rutiininomaisiin tehtäviin, joissa tarvitaan tarkkaa rutiininomaista toistoa väsymättä määritellyssä ympäristössä. Raskaan raidekaluston liikuttaminen muuttuvassa ja vaihtelevassa ympäristössä ei ole sellainen tehtävä muualla, kuin ehkä todellisuudesta vieraantuneen teoreetikon paperilla.

Vaikka kyettäisiin kehittämään hyvinkin toimintavarmaa tekniikkaa, niin sekin voi mennä, ja menee rikki. Kun kalustossa on mukana koulutuksen saanut henkilö, hänellä on (koulutuksen määrästä ja kaluston suunnittelusta riippuen) jonkinlainen mahdollisuus korjata vikoja paikan päällä. Automaattiajossa mahdollisesti vikaantuvan tekniikan määrä lisääntyy ja mahdollinen korjaaja puuttuu. Tämä lisää kustannuksia, jos ja kun toimintavarmuus halutaan pitää entisellä tasolla.

Ja kyllä, tämä kaikki pätee myös Helsingin Metroon, vaikkakin kyseessä on hyvin eristetty ja kompaktimpi järjestelmä. Mutta sitäkään ei kannata - kuten asiasta perillä olevat hyvin tietävät - automatisoida. Silti niin tehdään, mikä on hyvin valitettavaa. Kalliiksi tulee ja kankeaksi menee. Sulka hatussa on voimakas tekijä.

Kaikessahan on lopulta kyse rahasta. Ja siitä, miten paljon kuljettajan tehtävistä täysin suoriutuvan koneen käyttö investointikuoletuksineen maksaa verrattuna kuljettajan aiheuttamiin henkilöstökustannuksiin (+abstraktimmat vaikutukset, esim. matkustajien psykologia). Ei se kuljettajan palkka nyt niin iso ole, että rautatieympäristön automatisointia kannattaisi edes vakavasti ajatella. Paljon asiasta kertoo sekin, ettei sellaista missään päin maailmaa edes harkita. Täysin eristetty metrojärjestelmä on siinä ja siinä, eikä se esimerikiksi Helsingissä tule koskaan kannattavaksi kuljettaja-ajoon verrattuna.

_Määritellään tehtävä: ruoan siirto pöydällä olevalta lautaselta ruokailijan suuhun. Pöydän korkeus vaihtelee, lautasen muoto vaihtelee, ruoan koostumus vaihtelee, ruokailijan suun muoto ja sijainti vaihtelee. Toteutusvaihtoehdot: 1) Rakennetaan hahmotunnistava kamerajärjestelmä ja muut tarvittavat anturit, sekä sen perusteella toimiva automatisoitu siirtolaite, joka siirtää ruoan lautaselta ruokailijan suuhun, sotkematta ja ruokailijaa vahingoittamatta. 2) annetaan ruokailijalle haarukka._

Ja kyllä olen itse kuljettaja. Vakuutan kuitenkin, ettei mielipiteeseeni vaikuta se, että pelkäisin työpaikkani puolesta. Sen sijaan se vaikuttaa, että tiedän millaisiin tilanteisiin raskas raideliikennekalusto joutuu päivittäin liikkuessaan rataverkolla. Se on hyvin erilainen maailma, kuin tekniikkauskovaisen teoreetikon paperilla näyttää.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tuon perusteella voisi arvioida metrojunankuljettajien kokonaismääräksi noin 40-45. Oikeankin tiedon varmaan saisi helposti selville.


HKL:n nettisivut kertovat, että metrojunankuljettajia on kaikkiaan noin 110. Heistä osa tosin on osa-aikaisia.

Kuten jo tulikin ilmi, junia on kerrallaan liikenteessä ruuhka-aikoina 15, muulloin 12.

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL:n nettisivut kertovat, että metrojunankuljettajia on kaikkiaan noin 110. Heistä osa tosin on osa-aikaisia.
> 
> Kuten jo tulikin ilmi, junia on kerrallaan liikenteessä ruuhka-aikoina 15, muulloin 12.


Tuo 110 on kyllä hurja luku 15 vuoroon nähden. Se tekee 7,3 kuljettajaa per vuoro. Osa-aikaiset varmaankin selittävät tuota lukua aika paljon.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuo 110 on kyllä hurja luku 15 vuoroon nähden. Se tekee 7,3 kuljettajaa per vuoro. Osa-aikaiset varmaankin selittävät tuota lukua aika paljon.


Mitä luultavammin. Lisäksi luvussa on todennäköisesti myös lomatuuraajat, jotka metrossa täytyy olla etukäteen rekrytoituna ja koulutettuna. Voi myös olla, että lukema tarkoittaa kaikkia ihmisiä, joilla on voimassa olevat luvat ajaa metrojunaa. Siksipä jos jotain haluaa laskea & arvioida, niin kiinnostavampi lukema on, kuinka monta työtuntia kuljettajat esimerkiksi vuodessa tekevät.

Jos ruuhkatunteja on vaikka neljä (arvioin koko ajan hiukan yläkanttiin) ja muita tunteja 16, saadaan päivittäiseksi tuntisuoritteeksi 15x4 + 12x16 = 252. Kun vuodessa on 365 päivää ja työtunnin hinnaksi arvioidaan 50, saadaan kuljettajien kustannukseksi vuodessa 4 536 000 eli pyöreästi 4,5 milj euroa (tarkkaa tulosta on turha käyttää, kun lähtöarvot eivät ole tarkkoja) Se on se summa, joka vuosittain korkeintaan voidaan säästää, sanotaan vaikka bruttosäästö. Kun huomioidaan lisääntyneet työtunnit toisaalla, saadaan nettosäästö. On mahdollista, että säästö häviää kokonaan, ehkä puolet tuosta on mahdollista. Jos tarpeen on palkata 30 kokopäiväistä valvojaa, niin samalla 50 tuntikustannuksella lisäkuluja tulee 3,1 milj. Jos mitään muita henkilöstökuluja ei synny, viiden prosentin korkokannalla investointi automatisointiin tulee kannattavaksi, jos se on alle 28 miljoonaa euroa. 

Toinen näkökulma asiaan. Helsingin metrossa on 57,28 milj nousua vuoteen. Se tarkoittaa, että kuljettajien työvoimakustannuksia tulee nousua kohden sellaiset 8 senttiä. Eli jos koko hyöty automatisoinnista saataisiin lippujen hintoihin, niin... No, vaikka kuljettajakustannukset ovatkin marginaalisia kokonaiskustannuksiin nähden, on ne tietenkin itsessään ihan iso raha, ja pienetkin säästöt kasautuvat.

----------


## petteri

Alunperin nykyaikaisen kulunvalvonnan rakentamisen kustannuksiksi oli arvioitu 50 miljoonaa ja täysautomaattiajon 70 miljoonaa. Siis 20 miljoonaa eroa kustannuksissa. 

Sittemmin projektin budjetti on kyllä noussut 115 miljoonaan. Siitä miten lisäkustannus jakautuu nykyaikaisen kulunvalvonnan ja täysautomaatin vaatimien lisärakenteiden välillä ei ole tietoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Automaattisen metronkin osalta ensimmäiset linjat avattiin jo kohta kolmekymmentä vuotta sitten. Vasta nyt tekniikan hinta on romahtamassa ja tekniikan laajamittainen käyttöönotto linjojen peruskorjauksissa alkamassa. Automaattiajon läpilyönti liittyy kameratekniikan kehittymiseen, elektroniikan hintojen romahtamiseen ja tietoliikenneyhteyksien sekä ohjelmistotekniikan kehittymiseen.


Automaattisen metron hinta ei ole romahtamassa tai romahtanut, vaan pikemminkin karkaamassa käsistä. Helsingin metro oli automaattinen jo 1982, mutta valtuusto halusi turvallisuussyistä, että junia ajavat kuljettajat. Junan liikuttamisen automatisointi on niin yksinkertainen asia, ettei siihen ole tarvittu tietotekniikan 30 viimeisen vuoden kehitystä. Junan liikuttaminen ei oikeasti ole sen kummempi asia kuin automaattinen hissikään. Sellaisiahan kaikki hissit ovat, ei niitä kukaan enää aja.

Teknologia ja sen hinta ei ole ollut automaattimetrojen este, vaan se, etteivät ne ole oikeasti tarpeellisia. VAL-metroissa voi automaattia perustella, kun metrojuna on bussin kokoinen ja kuljettajakustannukset matkustajaa kohden siten samat kuin bussissa. Oikeissa metroissa kuljettajakulu on marginaalinen ja automaatista aiheutuva ylläpito sitoo kokemuksen mukaan enemmän henkilöstöä kuin olisi junien kuljettajien määrä.

Automaattimetrojen hinta nousee eikä laske siksi, että turvallisuusvaatimukset lisääntyvät ja tulevat tiukemmiksi. Vuonna 1982 ei kukaan murehtinut sitä, ettei automaattisesti kulkevien junien kanssa ollut mitään estettä matkustajien tippua laiturilta raiteelle. Asenne oli, että jos tippuu, niin juna ajaa yli ja sillä selvä. Vastaava asenne oli myös tunneliturvallisuudessa. Ei sieltä kukaan hengissä selviä, kun hätätiet ja savunpoistokin ovat samassa tilassa. Asenne oli, että jos tulee onnettomuus, niin sitten ihmiset kuolevat.

Metron automatisoinnin päätös haettiin valtuustolta nyt samanlaisin periaattein kuin miten asiaa ajateltiin 1980-luvulla. Laskelmat tehtiin vain kulunvalvonnan rata- ja junalaitteistojen hinnoilla. Kaikki muu jätettiin huomiotta. Eli laituriovet, asemien kattaminen, hätäteiden lisäykset ja tunneleiden varustaminen nykyvaatimusten mukaan tulevat vielä maksettavaksi. Mutta en ole kuullut enkä nähnyt minkäänlaisia kustannusarvioita näistä tehdyn. Silti vain väitetään, että automatisointi on muka kannattavaa. Ei ole, eikä sellaiseksi tule.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Hieman off-topic, mutta pakko todeta että aina teknologinen kehitys ei etene johonkin tiettyyn suuntaan lineaarisesti. Saa nähdä tuleeko kuukäynneistä ikinä rutiinia. Nehän ovat olleet tuloillaan jo puoli vuosisataa. Vertailun vuoksi: Concorde oli läpimurto matkustajalentoliikenteen nopeuttamisessa. Viimeiset kappaleet otettiin joitakin vuosia sitten pois liikenteestä eikä mitään vastaavaa ole tullut tilalle. Concorde oli kyllä nopea, mutta poltti aivan hulluna polttoainetta. Ja maailmassa jossa polttoainetaloudellisuus onkin tärkeämpää kuin nopeus kehityssuunta onkin kääntynyt superjumbojen suuntaan. Tuokaan ei välttämättä ole "lopullinen" kehityssuunta vaan kaikki riippuu ympäröivän maailman prioriteeteista.


Itse asiassa Concorde-esimerkki on saman suuntainen. Concorde _voitiin_ rakentaa jo vuosikymmeniä sitten, ja rakennettiinkin, mutta ei ollut aikalaistekniikalla riittävän taloudellista eikä luotettavaa. Yliäänikoneita tullaan näkemään reittiliikenteessä, kun yliäänikoneet ovat halpoja, luotettavia ja standardeja. Suorituskykyhän on yliäänikoneen kriteeri, joka kyllä saadaan täytettyä nykyisinkin mutta hinnan, luotettavuuden ja standardoinnin kustannuksella.

Itse odotan, että säännöllisiä henkilökuulentoja aletaan tekemään aikaisintaan kahdessa vuosikymmenessä. Tietysti lähtökohtana ovat kaupalliset henkilölennot Maan kiertoradalle, josta ei tekniikan vaativuus muutu edes kertaluokalla Kuuhun mennessä. 

Tekniset mullistukset tapahtuvat lähinnä silloin, kun keksitään uutta oleellisesti halvempaa tekniikkaa. Tai oleellisesti parempaa, joka ei maksa enempää. Automaattimetro ei ole minkään kriteerin mukaan oleellisesti halvempaa tai oleellisesti parempaa kuin nykyinen rutiini. Siksi sitä ei kannata toteuttaa. 

Aina kannattaa odottaa, että tekniikka puhuu puolestaan, vaikka se tapahtuisikin investoinnin jyvityksen puolivälissä. Kallis, aikanaan uusi tekniikka kun harvemmin on yhtään sen yhteensopivampi uuden, oikeasti paremman tekniikan kanssa.

----------


## petteri

> Automaattimetrojen hinta nousee eikä laske siksi, että turvallisuusvaatimukset lisääntyvät ja tulevat tiukemmiksi. Vuonna 1982 ei kukaan murehtinut sitä, ettei automaattisesti kulkevien junien kanssa ollut mitään estettä matkustajien tippua laiturilta raiteelle. Asenne oli, että jos tippuu, niin juna ajaa yli ja sillä selvä.


Vaikuttaa, että metrolta vaaditaan nyt turvallisuustasoa, jossa kukaan ei kuole tai loukkaannu vakavasti. Mutta mitenköhän turvallsuusvaatimusten jatkuva kiristyminen vaikuttaa raitiovaunujen tulevaisuuteen? Nykyäänhän Helsingin ratikat telovat ihmisiä jatkuvalla syötöllä. Ja suojatiet pysäkeille ovat aikamoisia onnettomuusrysiä.

Eikös samalla logiikalla uudet pikaratikkalinjatkin pitäisi suunnitella niin, ettei kukaan loukkaannu ratikkamatkalla? Vai onko ratikalle eri säännöt?

----------


## hylje

> Vaikuttaa, että metrolta vaaditaan nyt turvallisuustasoa, jossa kukaan ei kuole tai loukkaannu vakavasti. Mutta mitenköhän turvallsuusvaatimusten jatkuva kiristyminen vaikuttaa raitiovaunujen tulevaisuuteen? Nykyäänhän Helsingin ratikat telovat ihmisiä jatkuvalla syötöllä. Ja suojatiet pysäkeille ovat aikamoisia onnettomuusrysiä.
> 
> Eikös samalla logiikalla uudet pikaratikkalinjatkin pitäisi suunnitella niin, ettei kukaan loukkaannu ratikkamatkalla? Vai onko ratikalle eri säännöt?


Ratikalla on se suuri etu, että se sijaitsee kadulla tai kadun välittömässä läheisyydessä. Kun jotain sattuu siellä äärimmäisen pienissä nopeuksissa pysäkin onnettomuusliukuhihnasuojatiellä, ambulanssi tulee rutiinikeikalle, ajaa radalle tai radan viereen ja kuolemilta yleensä vältytään. Junaradalle on hankalampi tuoda ambulanssia, siksi junaradalla ei tulisi koskaan tarvita ambulanssia. Vielä vähemmän tunnelissa olevalle junaradalle, jonne ambulanssi ei pääse edes lähelle. 

Niin, ja se kuljettaja.

Tarkalleen samassa ympäristössä kulkevat myöskin henkilöautot, joiden turvallisuusvaatimuksia tulee nostaa oleellisesti ennen kuin ratikoiden vaatimuksilla on käytännön väliä. Kuinka usein raitiovaununkuljettaja ajaa ylinopeudella punaisia ("ässää") päin kouluikäisen lapsen päälle?

----------


## Mikle

> Se on hyvin erilainen maailma, kuin tekniikkauskovaisen teoreetikon paperilla näyttää.


Nähdäkseni tässä ollaan itse asian ytimessä. Hyvä kirjoitus kokonaisuudessaan!

Tuohon automaattihommaan liittyen joitakin omia haja-ajatuksia:

Sinänsä uuden tekniikan kehittymistä ja sen sovelluksien käyttöä on mielenkiintoista seurata. 
Mun näkemyksen mukaan niin raideliikenteessä kuin tieliikenteessäkin suunta on ollut ja tulee olemaankin se, että uutta tekniikkaa kehitetään entisestään nimenomaan kuljettajan ympärille ja avuksi. Kuten tulevien liikennetapahtumien ennakoimisessa, inhimillisten virheiden seurausten pienentämisessä ja varmaan tulevaisuudessa myös paremmin ehkäisemään niitä inhimillisiä virheitäkin. 

Toimintakykyinen ja ammattitaitoinen ihmiskuljettaja aisteineen on tekniikkamiehille yllättävän  vaikea korvattava.  

Ihminen pystyy muun muassa hallitsemaan kokonaisuuksia ja reagoimaan tilanteen mukaan. Laitteistojen toimintaa on myös valvottava ja niiden häiriöihin reagoitava sekä tehtävä asian vaatimat toimenpiteet. Joku tekniikkafetissin omaava tietysti sanoo, että kamerat tai joku anturi on niin kehittynyt, että kun ne kaikki lyödään nippuun niin  ihmistä ei tarvita. Ja voihan metrojunaakin verrata vaikka hissiin, kuten on taidettu vakavalla naamalla tehdäkin :Laughing: 
.
Jos automaattisesti ”ei-suljetulla” rataverkolla kulkevan rautatiekaluston tai vaikka moottoritiekelpoisen automaatti-täysperäyhdistelmän rakentaminen olisi itsetarkoitus kustannuksista ja muusta panostuksesta piittaamatta, se olisi varmaan jo tehtykin. Onhan 40 vuotta sitten lennelty jo kuuhunkin. Samoihin aikoihin taidettiin Helsingin metroa jo suunnitella ja nimenomaan automaatiksi. 

Raideliikenteen on kuitenkin tarkoitus sujua siedettävin kustannuksin ja silti luotettavasti ja turvallisesti, joten ylimääräisiin automaattikokeiluihin tuskin ollaan suinpäin menossa jatkossakaan. Ja jos joskus tulevaisuudessa tekniikka mahdollistaa sellaisen järjestelmän järkevän käyttöönoton rautateillä, on siinä vaiheessa moni muukin totuttu asia ja työtehtävä muuttunut reippaasti nykyisestä.

----------


## petteri

> Kaupunkirataliikenne voi ja käyttääkin muiden junien kanssa samoja raideyhteyksiä poikkeustilanteissa, ja varikkosiirroilla ihan sunnitellustikin. Automaattilähijunaradan täytyisi olla täysin erotettu muusta liikenteestä, joka estäisi nykyisen joustavamman liikennöinnin.


Se, että kaupunkiradat automatisoidaan ei estä niiden muuta käyttöä. Samoilla radoilla voidaan ajaa myös kuljettajakalustolla kunhan ne tukevat samaa kulunvalvontaa




> Lisäksi, tekniikkauskovaisuudestasi huolimatta on asioita, joita tuskin kannattaa kehittää "ihmisen tasolle" - sanotaan nyt vaikkapa 200 vuoteen, jos silloinkaan. Yksi sellainen asia on "tilanteentunnistus, tilanneanalyysi ja tämän perusteella toimiminen muuttuvassa ja ennalta-arvaamattomassa ympäristössä". Tässä siis oletan, että koneen tulisi suoriutua samoista tehtävistä, kuin ihminen suoriutuu luontaisesti jo nyt (miksi tyytyisimme vähempään?).


Automaatioratkaisuissa on aina valvomossa ihminen, joka voi ratkaista ongelmatilanteet. Kone ratkaisee kaikki normaalit tilanteet.




> Koneet ovat hyviä sellaisiin rutiininomaisiin tehtäviin, joissa tarvitaan tarkkaa rutiininomaista toistoa väsymättä määritellyssä ympäristössä. Raskaan raidekaluston liikuttaminen muuttuvassa ja vaihtelevassa ympäristössä ei ole sellainen tehtävä muualla, kuin ehkä todellisuudesta vieraantuneen teoreetikon paperilla.


Junaradat muuttuva ja vaihteleva ympäristö? Mikä siellä vaihtelee? Muuttavatko radat reittejä? Tuleeko junia, joista ei tiedetä mitään? Vai mikä? Koneet ovat todellakin hyviä rutiininomaisiin tehtäviin, kuten metron tai kaupunkijunan ajamiseen.




> Ja kyllä olen itse kuljettaja. Vakuutan kuitenkin, ettei mielipiteeseeni vaikuta se, että pelkäisin työpaikkani puolesta. Sen sijaan se vaikuttaa, että tiedän millaisiin tilanteisiin raskas raideliikennekalusto joutuu päivittäin liikkuessaan rataverkolla. Se on hyvin erilainen maailma, kuin tekniikkauskovaisen teoreetikon paperilla näyttää.


On hyvin yleistä, että ihmiset pitävät omaa työtään vaikeampana kuin se onkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykyäänhän Helsingin ratikat telovat ihmisiä jatkuvalla syötöllä. Ja suojatiet pysäkeille ovat aikamoisia onnettomuusrysiä.


Ja mihinkähän tämäkin väite perustuu, herra Petterin tietotoimistoon? Sinä esität yhtä sun toista, etkä perustele väitteitäsi edes pyydettäessä. Sellainen on minun mielestäni häiriköintiä keskustelufoorumilla.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Automaatioratkaisuissa on aina valvomossa ihminen, joka voi ratkaista ongelmatilanteet. Kone ratkaisee kaikki normaalit tilanteet.


Valvomossa varsin kaukana tietoliikenneyhteyden varassa. Kun nyt tiedetään miten luotettavaksi junaliikenteen kulunvalvonnan tarvitsema paljon vaatimattomampi tietoliikenne on saatu, on varmaankin syytä olettaa, että edullisin kustannuksin taikaiskusta saadaan kaikki ongelmatilanteet kestävä järeä tietoliikenneyhteys mihin tahansa kaupunkirataverkolle? Hississä tai tehtaassa on sellainen merkittävä ero, että valvomo on yleensä varsin lähellä kohdetta. Junaa taas voinee osin verrata lentokoneeseen: Onnettomuustilanteissa lennonjohto ei usein tiedä mitä tapahtui. Yhteys vain menetetään ja sitten ihmetellään ja pelätään pahinta. Vakavat onnettomuudet sivuuttaen tämä varmasti parantaisi paljon arvosteltua matkustajille tiedottamista merkittävästi häiriötilanteissa.

Edes tekniikan toimiessa oikein sinänsä hienot kamerat eivät pysty välittämään ihmisen aisteille optimoitua kuvaa. Ihmissilmä ei periaatteessa ole pohjattoman tarkka, mutta se kykenee toimimaan samanaikaisesti hyvin laajalla intensiteetti- ja aallonpituusalueella. Tähän ei pysty mikään nykyinen kameratekniikka. Tiettyyn ennalta määriteltyyn tarkoitukseen on usein hyödyllistä keskittyä tiettyyn taajuusalueeseen tai intensiteettiin. Kun joudutaan yllättävään tilanteeseen, tilannekuvan muodostamisen kannalta on edullista pystyä havainnoimaan monipuolisesti usealla aistilla samaan aikaan. Lisäksi voidaan toki ottaa käyttöön erikoiskuvantamista havainnointia tukemaan.

Kaiken tämän kanssa palataan kustannuksiin. Metron tai lähijunan yksikössä on erittäin suuri määrä matkustajia. Kuljettajien kustannus ei silloin ole niin merkittävä, että kuljettajien poistamisen hyöty olisi yleensä kovin suuri. 

Metron tapauksessa yksikkötuntikorvaukset vuonna 2009 olivat 3,67 miljoonaa euroa. Kuljettajien kustannuksen pitäisi sisältyä näihin. Automaatilla vuoroväli on tarkoitus pitkällä aikavälillä puolittaa, joten äärimmillään kuljettajakustannus voisi kai olla kaksinkertainen eli 7,34 miljoonaa euroa. Maksimi-investointi siis 110 miljoonaa, jos kaikki kuljettajat saadaan pois eivätkä käyttökulut muuten muutu. Käytännössä kuljettajien tilalle tulee merkittävästi henkilökuntaa ja esimerkiksi laituriovien ylläpidosta tulee merkittävä kustannuserä. Laituriovet myös vaarantavat järjestelmän nykyisen luotettavuuden. Näppituntumalta arvioin, että edullisempaa olisi ollut nykyaikaistaa kulunvalvonta 2 minuutin junavälille ja palkata lisää kuljettajia hoitamaan hommat. Tarkastelu kannattaisi tosin tehdä myös Kivenlahteen asti ulottuvalle metrolle.

Lähijunille vastaava summa on 22,21 miljoonaa sisältäen myös kaupunkiradan ulkopuoliset SULE-junat. Kustannuksesta alle puolet lienee kuljettajia, koska jokaisessa junassa on vähintään yksi konduktööri ja monissa useampi. Jos kuljettajien osuus olisi yläkanttiin arvioiden 10 miljoonaa, maksimi-investointi olisi 150 miljoonaa taas kaikki korvaten. Käytännössä siis vähemmän. Kaupunkirataverkon laajuuden huomioiden en usko automatisoinnin mitenkään kannattavan, vaikka se olisikin teknisesti mahdollista. Eiköhän lähijunia olisi jossain automatisoitu, jos se olisi kannattavaa. Näin ei tietääkseni ole, vaikka metroja onkin automatisoitu.

Teknisesti mahdollinen ei ole sama asia kuin mielekäs.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nykyäänhän Helsingin ratikat telovat ihmisiä jatkuvalla syötöllä.


Minun käsitykseni on vallan toisenlainen. Olepa ystävällinen ja esitä väitteesi tueksi tilastoja siitä, kuinka monta ihmistä ratikat tappoivat viime vuonna tai vaikkapa viimeisen viiden vuoden aikana. Kuinka monta vakavaa loukkaantumista ja kuinka monta lievempää loukkaantumista tuli?

Pelti kyllä kolisee, ja peilit. Johtuen yleensä siitä, että auto seisoo tai ajaa väärässä paikassa. Harvassa ovat kuitenkin henkilövahingot, mutta ne uutisoidaan yleensä näyttävästi, joten jäävät siten ehkä paremmin mieleen. Näyttävä uutisointi liittynee siihen, että helsinkiläiset rakastavat ratikoitaan aika estottomasti, joten kaikki niille sattuva ja tapahtuva ylittää hyvin herkästi uutiskynnyksen. Sekin, että raitiovaununkuljettaja saa sairaskohtauksen Katajanokalla, minkä johdosta parin tunnin ajan pari pysäkkiä jää vaille palvelua. Enpä muista nähneeni Hesarissa uutisia siitä, miten "bussi 248AT ei eilen klo 13-15 ajanut pysäkille Mikälie Syrjälän lähiössä".

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ihminen kävi vuosikymmeniä sitten Kuussa, mutta Kuu on oikeasti, taloudellisesti tavoiteltavissa vasta lähivuosina.


Mikä mahtoi olla tietotekniikan kehitystaso kuumatkojen aikaan? Käytiinkö Kuussa laskutikulla?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:04 ----------




> Sen sijaan raitiovaunujen ja ennen kaikkea bussien automatisointi olisi oikeasti hyödyllistä. bussiliikenteessä tarvitaan yli kymmenkertainen määrä kuljettajatyötä saman kuljetussuoritteen tuottamiseksi.


Uskaltaisiko joku oikeasti matkustaa sellaisella bussilla, jossa ei olisi kuljettajaa?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:07 ----------




> Junaradat muuttuva ja vaihteleva ympäristö?


Olikohan se hirvi vai mikä, joka kehtasi törmätä automaatti- ... eikunsiis ... avajais-Allegroon?

----------


## hmikko

> Mikä mahtoi olla tietotekniikan kehitystaso kuumatkojen aikaan? Käytiinkö Kuussa laskutikulla?


Melkein. 




> The computer had 2048 words of erasable magnetic core memory and 36 kilowords of read-only core rope memory. Both had cycle times of 11.72 micro-seconds. The memory word length was 16 bits: 15 bits of data and 1 odd-parity bit. The CPU-internal 16-bit word format was 14 bits of data, 1 overflow bit, and 1 sign bit (ones' complement representation)


.

Tutummilla mitoilla siis RAM 4 Kb ja ROM 72 Kb, sisäinen kellotaajuus 1 MHz.

----------


## Mikle

> Junaradat muuttuva ja vaihteleva ympäristö? Mikä siellä vaihtelee? Muuttavatko radat reittejä? Tuleeko junia, joista ei tiedetä mitään? Vai mikä? Koneet ovat todellakin hyviä rutiininomaisiin tehtäviin, kuten metron tai kaupunkijunan ajamiseen.


Auttaisiko allaoleva linkki hahmottamaan asiaa? Ei varmaan auta, mutta laitan kuitenkin!
http://www.james.pp.fi/vek.html

Mielestäni informatiivinen sivu, toki on se tänne foorumille joskus ennenkin laitettu.

----------


## petteri

> Auttaisiko allaoleva linkki hahmottamaan asiaa? Ei varmaan auta, mutta laitan kuitenkin!
> http://www.james.pp.fi/vek.html


Hyvin kuvaava sivu. Itse asiassa tuo työnkuvaus kertoo suuresta määrästä erilaisia huomioitavia asioita, tarkkuuden sekä jatkuvan vireyden tarpeesta. 

Kaupunkijunankuljettajan työ näyttää tuonkin artikkelin perusteella hommalta, jonka tietokone tekee paremmin ja luotettavammin. Ja ne ongelmatilanteet voidaan hoitaa etänä valvomoista. Oikeastaan on kyse siitä, että osa kuljettajan töistä siirretään tietokoneelle ja osa valvomoon. Ja kuljettajan tai valvojan työpaikka ei enää sijaitse junassa. Nykyään moninkertaistetut tietoliikenneyhteydet toimivat riittävän hyvin, että se on mahdollista. Aikaisemmin yhteydet eivät olleet riittävän luotettavia.

----------


## Mikle

> jonka tietokone tekee paremmin ja luotettavammin.


Jeps. Kuten ennakkoon totesin, en uskonutkaan linkitetystä sivusta olevan apua. Ymmärrät edelleen erittäin vähän raideliikenteestä. Eikä se mitään haittaa, mutta minä jätän tämän ns.rautakangesta vääntämisen tähän. Nimittäin haku-toimintoa hyödyntämällä huomaan, että tästä asiasta on ennenkin väännetty yhtä hedelmällistä keskustelua aiheen tiimoilta jo monta vuotta...havaittavan laihoin tuloksin. :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jeps. Kuten ennakkoon totesin, en uskonutkaan linkitetystä sivusta olevan apua. Ymmärrät edelleen erittäin vähän raideliikenteestä. Eikä se mitään haittaa, mutta minä jätän tämän ns.rautakangesta vääntämisen tähän.


Älä Mikle anna periksi, kun kerran tiedät olevasi kuitenkin oikeassa. Pehmeä vesipisarakin voittaa kovan kallion, kun saa vain tarpeeksi vaikuttaa.

Ja Petterille muistutus: Esitähän jo se lähteesi, jonka mukaan:



> Nykyäänhän Helsingin ratikat telovat ihmisiä jatkuvalla syötöllä.


Niin kauan kun et tällekään asialle esitä mitään lähdettä, juttusi ovat kärpäsen surinan arvoisia ja pelkkää kiusantekoa niille, jotka kirjoittavat tällä foorumilla asiaa. Kuten Mikle.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ja Petterille muistutus: Esitähän jo se lähteesi, jonka mukaan:
> 
> Niin kauan kun et tällekään asialle esitä mitään lähdettä, juttusi ovat kärpäsen surinan arvoisia ja pelkkää kiusantekoa niille, jotka kirjoittavat tällä foorumilla asiaa. Kuten Mikle.


Tällä hetkellä Helsingin raitioliikenteen onnettomuustilastoja ei näytä löytyvän mistään julkisesta lähteestä.

Saksasta löytyi tälläinen statistiikka Dusseldorfista: http://www.rp-online.de/duesseldorf/...id_817642.html

Ja ketju Berliinin ratikoiden onnettomuuksista: http://www.politikforen.net/showthread.php?t=102807

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällä hetkellä Helsingin raitioliikenteen onnettomuustilastoja ei näytä löytyvän mistään julkisesta lähteestä.


Mutta sinä kirjoitat, että *Helsingin* ratikat telovat ihmisiä jatkuvalla syötöllä. Milläs perusteella tällaista sitten väität, kun et edes jälkikäteen keksi mitään katetta kirjoittamallesi?

Ihan ystävällisesti, ei ole kiellettyä ihailla tekniikkaa tai vihata vaikka raitiovaunuja. Se kuuluu meidän avoimen yhteiskuntamme mielipiteen vapauteen. Mutta on kiellettyä valehdella. Silloinkin kun innostuu tai on muuten liikuttuneessa mielentilassa.

Antero

PS: Kyllä ne tilastot löytyy.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta sinä kirjoitat, että *Helsingin* ratikat telovat ihmisiä jatkuvalla syötöllä. Milläs perusteella tällaista sitten väität, kun et edes jälkikäteen keksi mitään katetta kirjoittamallesi?


Siis Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa ratikat eivät aiheuta onnettomuuksia, raitioliikenteen mallimaassa Saksassa kyllä. Vaikka pikku-uutiset ratikkaonnettomuuksista ovat Helsingin lehdissä yleisiä. Ja silloin tällöin itsekin on törmännyt onnettomuuspaikalle.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Siis Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa ratikat eivät aiheuta onnettomuuksia, raitioliikenteen mallimaassa Saksassa kyllä. Vaikka pikku-uutiset ratikkaonnettomuuksista ovat Helsingin lehdissä yleisiä. Ja silloin tällöin itsekin on törmännyt onnettomuuspaikalle.


Älä viitsi kyhätä olkiukkoja, Antero ei kieltänyt onnettomuuksia tapahtuvan vaan kysyi lähdettä, ja mainitsi vielä lisäksi:




> PS: Kyllä ne tilastot löytyy.


Että jos kaivaisit ne tilastot ja kertoisit ihan numeroilla mitä on "jatkuvalla syötöllä". Jos tilastojen kaivaminen tuntuu ylivoimaiselta, voisit edes linkata niitä uutisia Helsingin lehdistä, jos ne kerran yleisiä ovat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa ratikat eivät aiheuta onnettomuuksia, raitioliikenteen mallimaassa Saksassa kyllä. Vaikka pikku-uutiset ratikkaonnettomuuksista ovat Helsingin lehdissä yleisiä. Ja silloin tällöin itsekin on törmännyt onnettomuuspaikalle.


Etsi nyt ensin ne tilastot käsiisi! Jos et netistä löydä, soita vaikka poliisille, HKL:ään, KSV:n liikennesuunnitteluun, HSL:ään, Liikenneturvaan, Tilastokeskukseen, LVM:öön tai tee ihan mitä mieleesi tulee, että voisit puhua *asiasta*. Voin kertoa sinulle, että raitioliikenteen onnettomuudet on tilastoitu ja kunhan saat ne tilastot käsiisi, pystyt itsekin arvioimaan, miten vakuuttavan kuvan huulenheittosi antoi. Voin kertoa senkin, että itse tiedän kyllä tilanteen. Mutta haluan, että sinäkin opit selvittämään tosiasioita. Ja sitten ehkä myös kirjoittamaan niiden pohjalta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Löytyiväthän ne raitiovaunuliikenteen vahinkotilastot sitten Anteron vinkin avulla Liikenneturvan sivuilta.


2005
Kuolleita: 0
Loukkaantuneita: 22   

2006
Kuolleita: 1
Loukkaantuneita: 19

2007
Kuolleita: 1
Loukkaantuneita: 14

2008: 
Kuolleita: 1
Loukkaantuneita: 16

2009:
Kuolleita: 1
Loukkaantuneita: 9

Yhteensä 2005 -2009:
Kuolleita: 4
Loukkaantuneita: 80

Suhteutetaan tuo sitten kaikkiin onnettomuuksiin. Vuosina 2005-2009 Helsingissä kuoli liikenteessä noin 50 henkeä, raitioliikenteen osuus liikennekuolemista oli noin 8 %. Tilastojen mukaan luokkaantuneita oli noin 3200 henkeä, raitioliikenteen osuus liikenteessä luokkaantuneista oli Helsingissä noin 2,5 %. Toki raitiovaunut liikennöivät vain osassa Helsinkiä, joten raitiovaunujen liikennöintialueella osuus on merkittävästi suurempi.

Lähde: http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/julkaisut/esi...uudet_2009.pdf

Helsingin kaupungin liikenneturvallisuustilastot, kuten ilmeisesti liikenneturvankin tilastotkin on koottu Poliisin PATJA tietokannasta, johon arvioidaan tilastoitavan noin 20 % henkilövahinko-onnettomuuksista. Jos sama prosenttiluku pätee ratikalle, vuosina 2005-2009 ratikoille tapahtui keskimäärin noin 400 henkilön loukkaantumiseen johtavaa onnettomuutta. Eli noin 80 vuodessa.

Henkilöonnettomuus joka viides päivä. Varsin korkeasta kuolleiden määrästä ja ulkomaisista lähteistä voisi päätellä, että raitiovaunuonnettomuudet ovat useammin vakavia kuin muut liikenneonnettomuudet.

No, ehkä jatkuvalla syötöllä oli vähän yliampuva ilmaisu.  :Smile:  

Näyttää muuten, että raitiotieonnettomuuksien lukumäärä on laskusuunnassa.

----------


## kouvo

Hiukan foorumlukutaitoa, jos saan pyytää. Kaikkea nyt ei tarvitse ottaa aivan kirjaimellisesti, vaatia joka asiaan lähteitä tai niiden puuttumisen vuoksi alkaa heiluttelemaan valehtelijakorttia. Kyseessä on kuitenkin keskustelufoorumi. Omasta mielestäni petteri on kuitenkin yksi foorumin parhaista automaattimetron puolustajista argumentaationsa suhteen. Keskustelun kannalta on ihan mielekästä, että mielipiteitä on myös automaatin puolesta, vaikka yleinen foorumtotuus vaikuttaisi kallistuvan aika vahvasti automaattivastaisuuteen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Suhteutetaan tuo sitten kaikkiin onnettomuuksiin.


Vaan entäpä, jos suhteutetaan tuo kuljettujen matkojen määriin? Olisi vähän reilumpaa.  :Wink:

----------


## late-

> Varsin korkeasta kuolleiden määrästä ja ulkomaisista lähteistä voisi päätellä, että raitiovaunuonnettomuudet ovat useammin vakavia kuin muut liikenneonnettomuudet.


Kyllä. Raitioliikenteen onnettomuudet ovat massan takia suurienergiaisia. Raitiovaunu myös kohdistaa voiman aika ylös, joten alle jäävä päätyy herkästi pää edellä katuun. Tästä voi aiheutua pahempia vammoja kuin alkuperäisestä osumasta. Koska raitiovaunujen ja jalankulkijoiden välisten onnettomuuksien seuraukset ovat usein vakavia, niiden todennäköisyys päätyä poliisin tietoon lienee korkeampi kuin henkilövahinko-onnettomuuksien keskimäärin. Varmaksi en tähän hätään pysty väittämään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsingin kaupungin liikenneturvallisuustilastot, kuten ilmeisesti liikenneturvankin tilastotkin on koottu Poliisin PATJA tietokannasta, johon arvioidaan tilastoitavan noin 20 % henkilövahinko-onnettomuuksista. Jos sama prosenttiluku pätee ratikalle, vuosina 2005-2009 ratikoille tapahtui keskimäärin noin 400 henkilön loukkaantumiseen johtavaa onnettomuutta. Eli noin 80 vuodessa.


Raitiovaunun aiheuttamista henkilövahingoista menee ymmärtääkseni aina tieto poliisille, koska näin on kuljettajat ohjeistettu. Ratikalle prosenttiluku on siis 100 %.

----------


## petteri

> Raitiovaunun aiheuttamista henkilövahingoista menee ymmärtääkseni aina tieto poliisille, koska näin on kuljettajat ohjeistettu. Ratikalle prosenttiluku on siis 100 %.


En oikein usko tuohon 100 % tilastointiin ratikoidenkaan osalta. Muutaman kerran minäkin olen nähnyt, että matkustaja saa hiukan osumaa ratikasta hitaassa vauhdissa ja kaatuu. Kuljettaja ei huomaa mitään ja jatkaa matkaa. Tai sitten pysähtyy ja huomataan, ettei käynytkään pahempaa. Tälli on sen näköinen, että kunnollisia mustelmia ja ruhjeita tulee. Mutta kun ensiapupolille asti ei tarvitse mennä, tapaukset jäävät tilastoimatta. Usein noissa on alkoholillakin osansa.

----------


## Mikle

> Älä Mikle anna periksi, kun kerran tiedät olevasi kuitenkin oikeassa. Pehmeä vesipisarakin voittaa kovan kallion, kun saa vain tarpeeksi vaikuttaa.


Oikeassa olet, mutta pelkään vääntämiseen menevän lähes yhtä paljon aikaa kuin mainitulla vesipisaralla :Smile: 

Eipä silti; seuraan itsekin mielelläni automaatiotekniikan kehittymistä. Noista siihen liittyvistä realiteeteistä on kiva keskustella jatkossakin ja jos tarve on, niin vaikka jossain muussa ketjussa. Mutta yksisilmäinen teknologiausko ei vie asiassa kovin pitkälle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:41 ----------




> Vaan entäpä, jos suhteutetaan tuo kuljettujen matkojen määriin? Olisi vähän reilumpaa.


Mitenhän muuten ratikoiden ja jalankulkijoiden väliset onnettomuusluvut verrattuna vaikka Helsingin sisäisten linjojen bussien ja jalankulkijoiden yhteenottoihin? Suhteutettuna tietysti vaikkapa noiden kulkuneuvojen määrään. 
Jos siitä on ollut jo juttua, niiin sitten mulla meni asia kokonaan ohi.

Oma tuntumani on, että ratikoiden ollessa osallisina onnettomuudessa uutiskynnys useimmiten ylittyy.

Jokatapauksessa ratikoiden vertaaminen metroon tässä asiassa, kuten alunperin tehtiin, on aika epäreilua.

----------


## petteri

> Jokatapauksessa ratikoiden vertaaminen metroon tässä asiassa, kuten alunperin tehtiin, on aika epäreilua.


Kyllähän se on vähän epäreilu vertailu. Toisaalta tuntuu, että metron kohdalla turvallisuusvaatimukset ovat menneet yli. Metron onnettomuudet pitäisi nollata hinnalla millä hyvänsä, samalla kun ratikoiden ja bussien onnettomuusalttius on merkittävästi korkeampi silloin kun itsemurhat putsataan pois metron ja junien onnettomuustilastoista.

----------


## late-

> Toisaalta tuntuu, että metron kohdalla turvallisuusvaatimukset ovat menneet yli. Metron onnettomuudet pitäisi nollata hinnalla millä hyvänsä, samalla kun ratikoiden ja bussien onnettomuusalttius on merkittävästi korkeampi


Ainakin jossain määrin samaa mieltä. Metrossa toisaalta riskinä on tietyissä onnettomuusskenaarioissa ison mittakaavan katastrofi. Vaikka todennäköisyys olisi pieni, suuronnettomuuden riski on minimoitava. Varsinkin, kun kyydissä oleva matkustaja ei voi omalla toiminnallaan kovin paljoa vaikuttaa. Ratikan alle kävelevillä on kuitenkin kylmästi sanottuna aika usein omaakin syytä mukana. Laituriovia tämä ei tietenkään perustele. Niiden perustelu voinee olla sosiaalinen. Ei ole hyväksyttävää, että automaattinen metro ajaa kylmästi yli radalle pudonneesta, vaikka harvoin sinne vahingossa joudutaan. Kuljettajan näköhavainto siis korvataan ovilla. Riskinä voinee myös olla jonkin suurempi este raiteilla, mutta niitä voi raiteille joutua muualtakin kuin asemilta. Vaihtoehtoinen perustelu voi olla ihan luotettavuus. Radalle päätyy jo nyt yhtä jos toista pienempää roskaa, joka voisi pysäyttää herkän automaatin. Laituriovilla pidetään roskat poissa. Tietoa minulla ei siis varsinaisesti ole.

Pisaran suunnittelun yhteydessä tuli muuten noottia sveitsiläiseltä tunneliasiantuntijalta. Meillä keskitytään kuulemma kovin paljon onnettomuuden pelastustoimintaan lähinnä pelastuslaitoksen vaatimuksesta. Oikea prioriteettijärjestys normien mukaan on onnettomuuksien välttäminen, seurausten lievittäminen, matkustajien omatoiminen pelastautuminen ja vasta viimeisenä pelastaminen.

----------


## 339-DF

Petteri ja late on sikäli mun mielestä oikeilla jäljillä, että onnettomuuden sattuessa sinne kuollaan kuitenkin. Ei siis ehkä ole järkevää polttaa kamalasti rahaa ja resursseja pyörätuolien ohittelumahdollisuuksiin tunnelin kävelysillakkeella. Miettikääpä: juna syttyy tuleen, kahdessa minuutissa pitäisi päästä pois. Miten se onnistuu pimeässä, savuisessa tunnelissa, kun se ei onnistu edes normaalioloissa valaistulla asemalla hyvällä näkyvyydellä ja vailla paniikkia?

Sen sijaan pitäisi tietysti kohdentaa resursseja siihen, ettei onnettomuuksia satu. Ehkä näin tehdäänkin, ainakin onnettomuuksilta on vältytty. Mitä nyt vähän vesijohdot puhkeilee.

Kuinkahan paljon metrojunien alle hypitään vuositasolla? Mikään varsinainen tilastoitava onnettomuushan tuollainen ei ole, vaikka varmaan sellaiseksi tilastoidaankin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pisaran suunnittelun yhteydessä tuli muuten noottia sveitsiläiseltä tunneliasiantuntijalta. Meillä keskitytään kuulemma kovin paljon onnettomuuden pelastustoimintaan lähinnä pelastuslaitoksen vaatimuksesta. Oikea prioriteettijärjestys normien mukaan on onnettomuuksien välttäminen, seurausten lievittäminen, matkustajien omatoiminen pelastautuminen ja vasta viimeisenä pelastaminen.


Sveitsiläisten järjestys on minusta oikea, mutta pelastustoimella ei ole mahdollisuuksia puuttua tekniseen suunnitteluun ja riskien välttämiseen suunniteluvaiheessa. Pelastustoimen lähtökohta on, että jos jokin asia voi mennä vikaan, se myös joskus menee vikaan, ja pelastustoimi voi pohtia ainoastaan sitä, mitä silloin tehdään.

Sveitsiläiset eivät ehkä tunne meidän erityisolosuhteitamme, eli ilmeistä piittaamattomuutta turvallisuuskysymyksistä. Espoon metro suunniteltiin 1970-luvun periaatteilla ja kun pelastuslaitos lausunnossaan edellytti jo pitkään voimassa olleiden määräysten noudattamista, Espoon vastuullinen toimialajohtaja ryhtyy moittimaan pelastustointa turhasta kustannusten korottamisesta. Jos tällainen ei ole piittamatonta asennetta, onko se sitten metron suunnittelijoiden ja johdon ammattitaidottomuutta?

Sama kuvio on toistunut myös automaattimetron kanssa. Sitäkin oltiin tekemässä 1970-luvun periaatteilla vielä 2000-luvulla, eli ei tarvita mitään muuta kuin kuljettajat pois ja annetaan junien mennä. Juuri siten kuin kuljettajaton metro olisi toiminut, jos valtuusto olisi sen sallinut 1980-luvulla. Olen itse huomauttanut jo alkuvaiheessa, että tarvitaan mm. laituriovet, ja siihen vastattiin, ettei tarvita. Johdonmukaisesti on oltu sillä kannalla, ettei kuljettajien poistamisen vuoksi tarvitse puuttua 40 vuotta vanhoihin turvajärjestelyihin. Esimerkiksi Kulosaaren itäistä hätäpoistumistietä ei oltu suunniteltu lainkaan ja tiettävästi on paheksuttu sitä, että pelastuslaitos sellaisen vaati.

Tällä hetkellä suurin tuleva riidanaihe tarpeettomista turvallisuusjärjestelyistä lienee RuoholahtiSörnäinen tunneliosuuden muuttaminen vastaamaan kuljettajatonta ajoa ja matkustajien omatoimista evakuoitumista. Espoossa edellytettyjä jatkuvaa laituria ja riittävän tiheitä ja palokaasuilta erotettuja hätäpoistumisteitä pidetään tarpeettomina, näin olen kuullut.

Itämetron pakkokäyttäjänä toivon, että pelastuslaitos ei anna lupaa kuljettajattomaan ajoon ennen kuin vanha tunneli on päivitetty. Ammatillisen näkemyksen lisäksi ajattelen asiaa henkilökohtaiselta kannalta: En halua että perheenjäseneni tai itse olen siinä junassa jonka kanssa tapahtuu se mikä voi tapahtua, ja sitten sähläämme siellä sepelissä pyrkiessämme tukehtumaan savukaasuihin kierreportaissa. Minun ei tarvitse samaistua kehenkään, vaan kyse on omasta kohtalostani. Kuten varmaan turvajärjestelyjä väheksyvällä tomialajohtajallakin, joka ajelee omalla virka-autollaan.

Sveitsiläisellä logiikalla ensisijainen joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluperiaate on välttä riskejä, joka tarkoittaa, että vältetään tunneleita. Seurausten lievittämistä on se, että siellä tunnelissa on paikalla edes yksi henkilö, joka ongelmatilanteessa osaa ja pystyy tekemään jotain ongelman havaittuaan, jotta vahinko ei pääse kasvamaan. Kodeissa se on palohälytin ja alkusammutuspeite, ei tehokas palokunta. Metrossa se on kuljettaja, jonka työ on valvoa jatkuvasti, että kaikki on kunnossa. Nekin asiat, joihin ei ole anturia ja tietoliikenneyhteyttä. Kuljettaja ei ole jokaisessa vaunussa, mutta hän pystyy kuitenkin käyttämään esim. ovia koko junassa niin kauan kun junassa vielä on toimintaa. Ja juuri omatoimista pelastautumista varten on oltava se jatkuva laituri ja hätätilat lähellä. Ja hätätilat ilman puhallinta, joka imee hätätilaan savukaasut. Ja sitten viimeisenä tulee pelastuslaitos, kuten sveitsiläiset sanovat.

Kysyn, mitä edellä olevista periaatteista meillä metrorakentamisessa on haluttu noudattaa?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainakin jossain määrin samaa mieltä. Metrossa toisaalta riskinä on tietyissä onnettomuusskenaarioissa ison mittakaavan katastrofi. Vaikka todennäköisyys olisi pieni, suuronnettomuuden riski on minimoitava. Varsinkin, kun kyydissä oleva matkustaja ei voi omalla toiminnallaan kovin paljoa vaikuttaa. Ratikan alle kävelevillä on kuitenkin kylmästi sanottuna aika usein omaakin syytä mukana. Laituriovia tämä ei tietenkään perustele. Niiden perustelu voinee olla sosiaalinen. Ei ole hyväksyttävää, että automaattinen metro ajaa kylmästi yli radalle pudonneesta, vaikka harvoin sinne vahingossa joudutaan. Kuljettajan näköhavainto siis korvataan ovilla. Riskinä voinee myös olla jonkin suurempi este raiteilla, mutta niitä voi raiteille joutua muualtakin kuin asemilta. Vaihtoehtoinen perustelu voi olla ihan luotettavuus. Radalle päätyy jo nyt yhtä jos toista pienempää roskaa, joka voisi pysäyttää herkän automaatin. Laituriovilla pidetään roskat poissa. Tietoa minulla ei siis varsinaisesti ole.


Osaaako kukaan kertoa miten Kööpenhaminan metrossa on hanskattu kun siellähän laituriovia on vain tunneliaseilla, maanpäällisilllä niitä ei ole. Olisiko Kööpenhaminan ratkaisu kentoes toiminut parmmin Helsingin lumisissa olosuhteissa?

Joka tapauksessa on niin että Helsingin seudun lähijuna-asemien ohi ajaa päivittäin kaukojunia ja nopeita lähijunia jotka eivät pysähdy joka asemalla ja niiden vauhti on vähintään  120 km/h. Jos joku oleskelee raiteella juuri ennen kuin sellainen juna ohittaa, eikä ehdi hypätä pois, niin hän jää alle. Ja näitä tällaisia asemia on kymmeniä. Eli laituriovet metron jokaisella asemalla vaikuttaa liioittelulta, riittäisi että on tunneliasemilla. Vastaavasti se että raitiotie- tai bussipysäkille voidaan ajaa ambulanssi helpommin kuin metroon ei riitä perusteluksi miksi raitiotie ja bussipysäkeillä ja ylipäänsä sellaisissa paikoissa joissa ylitetään katuja, ei tarvitse olla sellaisia ratkaisuja estämässä matkustajia jäämästä alle kuin metrossa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osaaako kukaan kertoa miten Kööpenhaminan metrossa on hanskattu kun siellähän laituriovia on vain tunneliaseilla, maanpäällisilllä niitä ei ole. Olisiko Kööpenhaminan ratkaisu kentoes toiminut parmmin Helsingin lumisissa olosuhteissa?


Köpiksessä maanpäällinen rata on ilmarataa. Sinne ei pääse kuin linnut. Roskatkin tuuli pyörittää alla katutasolla.

Köpiksen metron junat ovat lyhyitä, raitiovaunun mittaisia. Asemalle tulevan junan nopeus sen kohdatessa laiturin on alhainen, ratkaisevasti alaisempi kuin meillä metrojunilla. Ilmaradan asemalla oleva ihminen myös voi nähdä junan jo kauan ennen kuin se tulee laiturille. Laitureita valvotaan kameroin. Jos joku joutuu radalle, junat epäilemättä pysäytetään.

Siis ei toimi meillä, kun rata kulkee maanpinnalla tai välillä kanjonissa, junat ovat pitkiä ja nopeus laiturialueella suuri.




> Joka tapauksessa on niin että Helsingin seudun lähijuna-asemien ohi ajaa päivittäin kaukojunia ja nopeita lähijunia jotka eivät pysähdy joka asemalla ja niiden vauhti on vähintään  120 km/h. Jos joku oleskelee raiteella juuri ennen kuin sellainen juna ohittaa, eikä ehdi hypätä pois, niin hän jää alle. Ja näitä tällaisia asemia on kymmeniä.


Rautatie- ja metroasemilla kuin myös ratikkapysäkeillä ja metroasemilla on se olennainen ero, että raiteille joutunut henkilö pääsee sieltä omin avuin pois ja kohtalaisen nopeasti. Siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä, että laituri on niin matala, että raiteelta voi astua (ratikka) tai kiivetä käsien avulla (juna) laiturille.

Raiteelle vahingossa joutuminen on senkin kannalta vähemmän vaarallista, että tahaton tippuminen 35 tai 55 sentistä on eri asia kuin metristä. Metron laiturilta putoava henkilö voi loukata itsensä niin, ettei pysty omatoimisesti liikkumaan lainkaan.

Hätätilanteessa siis tilanteen selvittämisen mahdollisuudet ovat aivan toiset kuin metron metrin laiturikorkeudella.




> Eli laituriovet metron jokaisella asemalla vaikuttaa liioittelulta, riittäisi että on tunneliasemilla.


En todellakaan pidä liiotteluna, kun metrojunissa ei enää ole kuljettajia silmineen.

Antero

----------


## aki

> Riskinä voinee myös olla jonkin suurempi este raiteilla, mutta niitä voi raiteille joutua muualtakin kuin asemilta. Vaihtoehtoinen perustelu voi olla ihan luotettavuus. Radalle päätyy jo nyt yhtä jos toista pienempää roskaa, joka voisi pysäyttää herkän automaatin. Laituriovilla pidetään roskat poissa. Tietoa minulla ei siis varsinaisesti ole.


Tuota olen itsekin pohtinut, jos joku älykääpiö saa päähänsä heittää raiteille vaikka joltain sillalta jonkin suuren esineen niin pystyykö automaattimetro reagoimaan tähän? Radoille pitäisi asentaa aikamoinen määrä tunnistimia jotta pystyttäisiin täysin eliminoimaan tällainen mahdollisuus! Omasta mielestäni automaatti ei millään kykene korvaamaan kuljettajan kaikkia aisteja ja itse ainakin olen luottavaisempi sellaisessa metrossa jota tiedän kuljettajan hallitsevan. Laituriovet ovat myös alttiina pakkaselle ja lumelle, säänvaihtelut saattavat olla hyvinkin radikaaleja kuten nytkin lämpötila vaihtelee nopeasti +1 ja jopa -20 välillä, jos ovet jollakin asemalla vikaantuvat niin seuraa suuria ongelmia kun junaan ei pääsekään, olen myös aivan varma että tämä hyväkäytöksinen nuorisomme tulee aiheuttamaan ongelmia pidättelemällä laituriovien sulkeutumista jotta kaverit ehtivät kyytiin, näinhän tapahtuu jo nykyäänkin!

----------


## petteri

> En todellakaan pidä liiotteluna, kun metrojunissa ei enää ole kuljettajia silmineen.


Se ohjaako metrojunaa tai tavallista junaa ihminen tai automaatti ei merkittävästi muuta tilannetta. Jos juna ei ehdi pysähtyä ihmisesta tulee jauhelihaa ihan samalla lailla sekä kuljettajallisessa että automaattisessa metrossa. Käytännössä vielä kuljettajan käytännön  havaintokyky on huonompi kuin hyvin toteutetun teknisen järjestelmän. Kuljettajahan näkee vain eteensä, ei esimerkiksi mutkan taa. Ja kuljettajan reaktioaikakin on merkittävästi pitempi.

Minusta laituriovivaatimuksissa on enemmän kyse kulttuurillisista muutoksista turvallisuusajattelussa kuin kuljettaja- tai automaattiajosta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuota olen itsekin pohtinut, jos joku älykääpiö saa päähänsä heittää raiteille vaikka joltain sillalta jonkin suuren esineen niin pystyykö automaattimetro reagoimaan tähän? Radoille pitäisi asentaa aikamoinen määrä tunnistimia jotta pystyttäisiin täysin eliminoimaan tällainen mahdollisuus!


Mun ymmärtääkseni pystyy.

Mutta sitä en tiedä, miten hyvin automatiikka osaa erottaa "isot" ja "pienet" ylimääräiset esineet. Jos metrojunan kuljettaja näkee kiskoilla ostoskärryt tai pakettiauton, hän tekee päätöksen jarrutuksesta ja toivottavasti ehtii pysäyttää junan. Jos taasen kiskoilla on kuollut lokki, kuljettaja ei tee mitään. Uskoisin, että tuo on automatiikalle suurin haaste  jos jokaisen kiskon päällä makaavan ruohonkorren ja muovipussin takia pysäytetään liikenne, niin hitaaksi käy matkustaminen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Köpiksessä maanpäällinen rata on ilmarataa. Sinne ei pääse kuin linnut. Roskatkin tuuli pyörittää alla katutasolla.
> 
> Köpiksen metron junat ovat lyhyitä, raitiovaunun mittaisia. Asemalle tulevan junan nopeus sen kohdatessa laiturin on alhainen, ratkaisevasti alaisempi kuin meillä metrojunilla. Ilmaradan asemalla oleva ihminen myös voi nähdä junan jo kauan ennen kuin se tulee laiturille. Laitureita valvotaan kameroin. Jos joku joutuu radalle, junat epäilemättä pysäytetään.
> 
> Siis ei toimi meillä, kun rata kulkee maanpinnalla tai välillä kanjonissa, junat ovat pitkiä ja nopeus laiturialueella suuri.


Helsingin metrojunien pituuttahan lyhennetään automaattiajoon siirryttäessä enkä usko että nopeuksissa on niin suurta eroa Köpiksen ja Helsingin välillä. 

Ilmarata-tyyppisiä asemia joista on hyvä näkyvyys radan suuntaan ja  joilta laituriovet olisi voitu meillä jättää pois ovat ainakin Kalasatama, Kulosaari, Siilitie, sekä Mellunmäki ja Vuosaari niin kauan kuin ne toimivat pääteasmina pelkästään. Rastilasta en tiedä kun en muista millainen se on. Länsimetron asemista olisi ilmaratatyyppiseksi voitu tehdä ainakin Koivusaari ja Keilaniemi, mahdoliisesti Niittykumpukin, ja Matinkylän länsipuolen asemista varmaan usea. Mutta alkupätkän kohdalla liian myöhäistä vissiin tehdä mitään enää. Ja tietysti Östersundomin suunnan asemista varmaan jokainen!




> Rautatie- ja metroasemilla kuin myös ratikkapysäkeillä ja metroasemilla on se olennainen ero, että raiteille joutunut henkilö pääsee sieltä omin avuin pois ja kohtalaisen nopeasti. Siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä, että laituri on niin matala, että raiteelta voi astua (ratikka) tai kiivetä käsien avulla (juna) laiturille.


Rautateiden 55 cm laiturit ovat varsin korkeita nekin ja jos lapsi tippuu radalle se edellyttää että aikuinen käy hakemassa hänet pois, jos ehtii. Jos kovin juopunut tai liikuntarajoitteinen aikuinen tippuu niin mahdollisuudet selvitä jos pikajuna lähestyy, ovat käytännössä nolla. 

Metrossa on hätäpysäytyskahva, ja jos joku tippuu radalle saa metroliikenteen sillä raiteella pysäytettyä. En tiedä tiedostavatko metromatkustajat yleensä tästä mahdollisuudesta, mutta jos ja kun automaattimetro otetaan käyttöön, ja jos joillakin asemila olisi jätetty laituriovet pois niin kuvittelisin että aika hyvät mahdollisuudet selvitä ovat, jos joku valpas kanssamatkustaja vetää hätäpysäytyskahvasta, jollaisia siis rautateillä ei ole lainkaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Petteri ja late on sikäli mun mielestä oikeilla jäljillä, että onnettomuuden sattuessa sinne kuollaan kuitenkin. Ei siis ehkä ole järkevää polttaa kamalasti rahaa ja resursseja pyörätuolien ohittelumahdollisuuksiin tunnelin kävelysillakkeella. Miettikääpä: juna syttyy tuleen, kahdessa minuutissa pitäisi päästä pois. Miten se onnistuu pimeässä, savuisessa tunnelissa, kun se ei onnistu edes normaalioloissa valaistulla asemalla hyvällä näkyvyydellä ja vailla paniikkia?


Metrojunien ylivoimaisesti suurin suuronnettomuusriski on terrori-isku. Joko myrkkykaasulla tai räjähteillä. Metrotunnelissa pitäisi olla niin vähän palavaa materiaalia, että vain terroristin tilaan tuoma materiaali voi palaa. Mutta kuinka paljon terrori-iskuihin kannattaa varautua?

Vaikka Madridin ja Intian pommi-iskujen perusteella vaikuttaa, että maanpäällä tulee lähes samanlaista jälkeä kuin tunnelissakin.

Toki junien törmäys on myös riski.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:23 ----------

Terrori-iskuista vielä, vaikuttaa, että terrori-iskujen estämiseen ollaan valmiita käyttämään tolkuttomia määriä resursseja. Iskuissa 11/9 kuoli 3000 henkeä. Ja kuinka paljon sen jälkeen on terrorismin vastaiseen sotaan käytetty resursseja. USA:n tieliikenteessä kuolee saman verran porukkaa joka kuukausi. 

Jos Helsingin metrossa tapahtuu vaikka kerran kolmeen sataan vuoteen terrori-isku, jossa kuolee sata ihmistä, kuinka paljon resursseja tuollaisen erittäin vaikeasti ehkäistävän uhan estämiseen ja seurausten lievittämiseen kannattaa uhata resursseja?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metrojunien ylivoimaisesti suurin suuronnettomuusriski on terrori-isku. Joko myrkkykaasulla tai räjähteillä. Metrotunnelissa pitäisi olla niin vähän palavaa materiaalia, että vain terroristin tilaan tuoma materiaali voi palaa. Mutta kuinka paljon terrori-iskuihin kannattaa varautua?
> 
> Vaikka Madridin ja Intian pommi-iskujen perusteella vaikuttaa, että maanpäällä tulee lähes samanlaista jälkeä kuin tunnelissakin.


Metroihin kohdistetuissa pommiräjäytyksissä kuolleet ovat olleet yleensä vain siinä vaunussa jossa pommi räjähtää. Näin ainakin Moskovassa ja Lontoonssa joissa sellaista on sattunut. Muissa vaunuissa on säilytty hengissä ja aika vähin vammoin. Sen verran vahvaa tekoa metrovaunut ovat.  

Lontoossa räjäytettiin samaan aikaan metrojen kanssa myös yksi iso 2-kerroksinen linja-auto josta ei jäänyt käytännössä mitään jäljelle. Eli kaikissa jokkoliikennemuodoissa on vaaransa terrorismin osuessa kohdalle, metro ei ole vaaralliempi kuin muut.

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Espoossa edellytettyjä jatkuvaa laituria ja riittävän tiheitä ja palokaasuilta erotettuja hätäpoistumisteitä pidetään tarpeettomina, näin olen kuullut.


Jotenkin hassua, että tällä hetkellä ja Länsimetron jälkeenkin (Kehärataa mukaan laskematta, koska en tiedä sen turvallisuusjärjestelmistä) Savion rautatietunneli Vuosaaren satamaradalla on Suomen turvallisin raideliikennetunneli. Lähimmälle poistumistielle aina vain jokusen sata metriä, ja jokainen poistumistie on puhdas palokaasuista. Lisäksi tunnelissa operatiivisessa käytössään on kerrallaan yleensä vain yksi ihminen, joskus kaksi. Ja molemmilla henkilöillä on oltava henkilökohtainen pelastautumislaite (happilaite), sekä koulutus sen käyttöön.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:56 ----------




> Käytännössä vielä kuljettajan käytännön havaintokyky on huonompi kuin hyvin toteutetun teknisen järjestelmän.


Joko sinulla on tähän väitteeseen lähdeviitettä? Jos ei, niin ole hyvä ja lopeta jankkaaminen.

----------


## Kaid

> Rautateiden 55 cm laiturit ovat varsin korkeita nekin ja jos lapsi tippuu radalle se edellyttää että aikuinen käy hakemassa hänet pois, jos ehtii. Jos kovin juopunut tai liikuntarajoitteinen aikuinen tippuu niin mahdollisuudet selvitä jos pikajuna lähestyy, ovat käytännössä nolla.


Nyt riippuu tietenkin minkä ikäisitä lapsista puhutaan, mutta kyllä ainakin jokunen vuosi sitten Kannelmäen asemalla junaa odotellessani juuri ja juuri kouluikäiset lapset pungersivat itsensä oikein näppärästi kiskoilta laiturille kun juna meinasi tulla päälle. (Jotain suomalaisesta mentaliteetista kertoo, ettei kukaan asemalla ollut kieltänyt kiskoilla leikkiviä lapsia eikä myöskään auttanut heitä pois kiskoilta. Myös itseni mukaanlukien).




> Metrojunien ylivoimaisesti suurin suuronnettomuusriski on terrori-isku.


Jankkaan nyt samaa kuin muutkin: onko sinulla esittää lähde tälle väitteelle? Se, että terrori-isku tekisi pahaa jälkeä jos sellainen Helsingin metroon tehtäisiin ei tee siitä suurinta onnettomuusriskiä. Määritelmällisesti suurin onnettomuusriski on se onnettomuus, joka kaikkein todennäköisimmin tapahtuu. Ja minun on hyvin vaikea uskoa, että kaikkein todennäköisin onnettomuus Helsingin metrossa on terrori-isku.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt riippuu tietenkin minkä ikäisitä lapsista puhutaan, mutta kyllä ainakin jokunen vuosi sitten Kannelmäen asemalla junaa odotellessani juuri ja juuri kouluikäiset lapset pungersivat itsensä oikein näppärästi kiskoilta laiturille kun juna meinasi tulla päälle. (Jotain suomalaisesta mentaliteetista kertoo, ettei kukaan asemalla ollut kieltänyt kiskoilla leikkiviä lapsia eikä myöskään auttanut heitä pois kiskoilta. Myös itseni mukaanlukien).


Tarkoitin alle kouluikäisiä. mutta sellaisten eivät pitäisi oleskella ilman vanhempiensa valvontaa asemilla. Todennäköisin allejääjäjoukko humalaiset. Helsingin lähijuna-asemilla on monta humalaista jäänyt junan alle, varsinkin ne asemat joissa pikajunat ohittavat kovaa vauhtia 55 cm korkeita matkustajalaitureita kuten Huopalahti, Leppävaara ja kakki asemat Leppävaarasta länteen, sekä pääradalla Käpylä, Puksu, Tapanila ja asemat Keravasta pohjoiseen.  Jos joku humalainen horjahtaa radalle pikajunan lähestyessä niin hän on mennyttä. Ymmärrän että metrossa rakennetaan kaikkiin asemiin laituriovi, myös maanpäällisiin ilmarata-asemiin siksi että metron maine kärsisi jos humalaiset jäisivät alle. Rautatiepuolella sellaista on sattunut niin kauan kuin rautateitä on ollut olemassa joten sillä ei ole niin väliä.




> Jankkaan nyt samaa kuin muutkin: onko sinulla esittää lähde tälle väitteelle? Se, että terrori-isku tekisi pahaa jälkeä jos sellainen Helsingin metroon tehtäisiin ei tee siitä suurinta onnettomuusriskiä. Määritelmällisesti suurin onnettomuusriski on se onnettomuus, joka kaikkein todennäköisimmin tapahtuu. Ja minun on hyvin vaikea uskoa, että kaikkein todennäköisin onnettomuus Helsingin metrossa on terrori-isku.


Sen tyyppinen terrori-isku jonka takana on järjestäytynyt poliittinen vastarintatoiminta joita on ollut Moskovan tai Lontoon metroissa on toistaiseksi epätodennäköien. Suomalainen versio terrorismistä on mielenvikaisen henkilön epätoivoinen väkivalta, joskus asetta käyttäen. Sellaiset kuten Myyrmannin pommi, Jokelan ja Kauhajoen kouluampumiset, Sellon Prisman ampumiset, erilaiset tappelun aloittamiset ja puukon tai kirveen heiluttaminen paikoissa joissa ihmisiä liikkuu paljon. Metron maine on tähän asti kärsinyt näistä turvallisuusongelmista koska se kulkee pääosin alueiden läpi jossa esiintyy sosiaalisia ongelmia enemmän kuin keskimäärin. Kun metro uloutetaan parempiosaiseen länteen niin se tasoittuu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Jankkaan nyt samaa kuin muutkin: onko sinulla esittää lähde tälle väitteelle? Se, että terrori-isku tekisi pahaa jälkeä jos sellainen Helsingin metroon tehtäisiin ei tee siitä suurinta onnettomuusriskiä. Määritelmällisesti suurin onnettomuusriski on se onnettomuus, joka kaikkein todennäköisimmin tapahtuu. Ja minun on hyvin vaikea uskoa, että kaikkein todennäköisin onnettomuus Helsingin metrossa on terrori-isku.


Minulla ei ole tilastoja , mutta käsittääkseni suurin osa läntisen maailman metroissa viime vuosina tapahtuneista suuronnettomuuksista (kriteeri yli kymmenen kuollutta) on ollut terroritekoja.

Ja mm. Myyrmäen, Jokelan ja Kauhajoen perusteella suomalaiset teinipojat on ihan kansainvälisellä tasolla joukkomurhien tehtailussa. Ja trendi näyttää olevan, että pojat haluavat lähteä näyttävästi.

Todennäköisyyksien arviointi on toki vaikeaa ja aina subjektiivista.

----------


## Albert

> Sen tyyppinen terrori-isku jonka takana on järjestäytynyt poliittinen vastarintatoiminta joita on ollut Moskovan tai Lontoon metroissa on toistaiseksi epätodennäköien. Suomalainen versio terrorismistä on mielenvikaisen henkilön epätoivoinen väkivalta, joskus asetta käyttäen. Sellaiset kuten Myyrmannin pommi, Jokelan ja Kauhajoen kouluampumiset, Sellon Prisman ampumiset, erilaiset tappelun aloittamiset ja puukon tai kirveen heiluttaminen paikoissa joissa ihmisiä liikkuu paljon. Metron maine on tähän asti kärsinyt näistä turvallisuusongelmista koska se kulkee pääosin alueiden läpi jossa esiintyy sosiaalisia ongelmia enemmän kuin keskimäärin. Kun metro uloutetaan parempiosaiseen länteen niin se tasoittuu. t. Rainer


Tätä viestiä on pakko kyllä oikaista. Jos samassa kappaleessa kirjoitetaan noista ampumisista ja sosiaaliongelmaisesta Itä.Helsingistä, ollaan hakoteillä.
Noissa mainituissa tapauksissa tekijät eivät suinkaan ole olleet vähempiosaisia! Täällä idässä ei ole mitään vastaavaa tapahtunut koskaan. 
Parempiosaisten alueella vain nuo sosiaaliset ongelmat ovat piilossa "muurien" takana, kunnes pamahtaa.
Metrossa on tapahtunut ja tapahtuu. Mutta niin tapahtuu muuallakin ja jopa Espoossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metrojunien ylivoimaisesti suurin suuronnettomuusriski on terrori-isku.


Pelastuslaitoksen näkemys on, että suurin riski on sähköpalo. Tiedon lähde: Pelastuslaitos.




> Jos Helsingin metrossa tapahtuu vaikka kerran kolmeen sataan vuoteen terrori-isku, jossa kuolee sata ihmistä, kuinka paljon resursseja tuollaisen erittäin vaikeasti ehkäistävän uhan estämiseen ja seurausten lievittämiseen kannattaa uhata resursseja?


Oletko valmis olemaan yksi heistä? Tai kuittaatko läheistesi menetykset olan kohautuksella?




> Se ohjaako metrojunaa tai tavallista junaa ihminen tai automaatti ei merkittävästi muuta tilannetta. Jos juna ei ehdi pysähtyä ihmisesta tulee jauhelihaa ihan samalla lailla sekä kuljettajallisessa että automaattisessa metrossa. Käytännössä vielä kuljettajan käytännön  havaintokyky on huonompi kuin hyvin toteutetun teknisen järjestelmän.


Vaikka työni puolesta en joudu käyttämään metroa päivittäin, henkilökohtainen tilastoni on suunnilleen se, että kerran vuodessa olen ollut junassa, joka on hätäjarruttanut asemalle tullessa kiskoilla olleen henkilön vuoksi. Kerran on kohdalleni osunut pitkä seisokki jauhelihan vuoksi. En väitä, etteikö noita tilanteita olisi jäänyt tapahtumatta, jos olisi laituriovet. Mutta jos ei ole laituriovia ja on kuljettajaton metro, olisin ollut kerran vuodessa jauhelihan kohdalla.




> Minusta laituriovivaatimuksissa on enemmän kyse kulttuurillisista muutoksista turvallisuusajattelussa kuin kuljettaja- tai automaattiajosta.


Minulla ei ole nyt käsillä metron onnettomuustilastoja, joita ei löydy yhtä helposti kuin muun Helsingin liikenteen onnettomuustilastot. Mutta muistelen, että ihmisiä raiteella -tilanteita on vähintään kuukausittain. Metrokuljettajat tiedätte varmaan paremmin. Mutta ottaen huomioon sen, miten ponnekkaasti laituriovia aluksi väitettiin tarpeettomiksi kuljettajattoman ajon kanssa, arvelen HKL:n olevan konenäön turvallisuudesta paremmin perillä kuin sinä Petteri. Ja siksi laituriovien hankintaan ja asemien kattamiseen ovien toiminnan mahdollistamiseksi nyt pannaan kymmeniä miljoonia, jotta kuljettajat saadaan metrosta pois.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Oletko valmis olemaan yksi heistä? Tai kuittaatko läheistesi menetykset olan kohautuksella?


Mahdollisuusavaruus erityyppisten onnettomuuksien toteutumiselle on rajaton oli kyseessä sitten automaatti tai ihmiskuljetteinen härpäke. Siinä mielessä en pidä kysymyksiäsi kovinkaan relevantteina. Psykologisesti on kuitenkin todennäköisesti helpompi hyväksyä jauhelihatuotanto kuljettajavetoisessa systeemissä kuin automaatissa, jos raaka-aineena käytetään juurikin ihmislihaa.




> Mutta jos ei ole laituriovia ja on kuljettajaton metro, olisin ollut kerran vuodessa jauhelihan kohdalla.


Tämä väite perustuu ilmeisesti siihen, että oletat että automaattijärjestelmässä ei olisi hätäjarrutusmahdollisuutta. Pitäisin aika erikoisena, jos näin tosiaan on.




> Mutta ottaen huomioon sen, miten ponnekkaasti laituriovia aluksi väitettiin tarpeettomiksi kuljettajattoman ajon kanssa, arvelen HKL:n olevan konenäön turvallisuudesta paremmin perillä kuin sinä Petteri. Ja siksi laituriovien hankintaan ja asemien kattamiseen ovien toiminnan mahdollistamiseksi nyt pannaan kymmeniä miljoonia, jotta kuljettajat saadaan metrosta pois.


Automaatilta ilmeisesti vaaditaan aika paljon enemmän kuin kuljettajasysteemiltä. Ja tähän vaikuttanee nimenomaan voimakkaasti juurikin sosiaaliset, psykologiset, kulttuuriset ym. syyt, eikä niinkään puhtaasti teknis-turvalliset syyt. Siinä mielessä on tietysti yhdentekevää mitkä loppupeleissä ovat ne pohjimmaiset vaikuttimet millä ratkaisuille haetaan perusteita koska kyseisten toimenpiteiden kustannukset eivät sen perusteella mihinkään muutu.

----------


## petteri

> Pelastuslaitoksen näkemys on, että suurin riski on sähköpalo. Tiedon lähde: Pelastuslaitos.


En löydä googlaamalla yhtään mainintaa kuolonuhreja aiheuttaneesta sähköpalosta missään metrossa lähivuosikymmeniltä. 

Terroritekoja löytyy paljon. Tulipalokatatsrofit, jotka löydän(pahimpana Daegu) ovat olleet terroritekoja. Muutama törmäys löytyy myös. Onko Pelastuslaitoksen mukaan todellakin suurin riski sähköpalo? vai onko kyseessä yleisin tapahtuma? Vaikka vahingot jäisivät pieniksi.

Onkohan pelastuslaitokselta jäänyt vähän kotiläksyjä tekemättä? Niinhän joku Sveitsiläinen asiantuntija oli  Pisararadan suunnittelun yhteydessä antanut ymmärtää.

Tulipalo ei voi pysyä hengissä jos ei ole palavaa materiaalia. Metrotunnelissa sitä on erittäin vähän tai ainakin pitäisi olla. Ensisijainen suunnittelun lähtökohta pitää olla palojen leviämisen estäminen ennalta. Eli jos palo syttyy, se pitää suunnitella  sammuvaksi melkein heti, koska palava materiaali loppuu.




> Oletko valmis olemaan yksi heistä? Tai kuittaatko läheistesi menetykset olan kohautuksella?


Ei kaikkia riskejä kannata minimoida. Jonkinlainen suhteellisuudentaju pitää olla. Autoliikenne olisi hyvinkin turvallista, jos kattonopeus olisi 20 km/h. Ajatko lujempaa? 




> Vaikka työni puolesta en joudu käyttämään metroa päivittäin, henkilökohtainen tilastoni on suunnilleen se, että kerran vuodessa olen ollut junassa, joka on hätäjarruttanut asemalle tullessa kiskoilla olleen henkilön vuoksi. Kerran on kohdalleni osunut pitkä seisokki ”jauhelihan” vuoksi. En väitä, etteikö noita tilanteita olisi jäänyt tapahtumatta, jos olisi laituriovet. Mutta jos ei ole laituriovia ja on kuljettajaton metro, olisin ollut kerran vuodessa ”jauhelihan” kohdalla.


Automaattisessa metrossa on ihan samanlaiset jarrut kuin kuljettajallisessakin. Ei automatisaatio tarkoita, sitä ettei metro voi jarruttaa.

----------


## late-

> En löydä googlaamalla yhtään mainintaa kuolonuhreja aiheuttaneesta sähköpalosta missään metrossa lähivuosikymmeniltä.


Baku, 1995. Silti sikäli samaa mieltä, että tuottamuksellinen palo tai räjähdyskin on aivan mahdollinen. Havaintojeni mukaan pelastusviranomaiset eivät aina puhu suureen ääneen kaikista arvioimistaan riskeistä. Varsinkin, jos joku voisi siitä saada inspiraatiota ja riskiin liittyvä toimintamalli on lopulta sama kuin tulipalossa.

(Sähkö)palon riskin kuvittelisin melkein olevan suurempi asemilla kuin junissa ja tunneleissa.




> Tulipalo ei voi pysyä hengissä jos ei ole palavaa materiaalia. Metrotunnelissa sitä on erittäin vähän tai ainakin pitäisi olla.


Metrossa kulkuneuvona lienee heikosti syttyvää ja vähän savuttavaa materiaalia. Palamatonta materiaalia on maailmassa aika rajallisesti eikä siitä voine tehdä kaikkia junan osia. Mistähän esimerkiksi hätävalaistuksen akut on tehty? Tunneliin kertyy myös melkoisesti likaa ja pölyä. Se ei välttämättä ole palamatonta. Nihilistisesti voinee lisäksi todeta, että ruuhka-aikaan metrojunissa on sisällä aimo kuorma palavaa materiaalia erityisesti talvisin. Useimmat vaatteethan palavat oikein hyvin. Kieltämättä tuskin syttyvät sähköstä.

----------


## Mikle

> Automaattisessa metrossa on ihan samanlaiset jarrut kuin kuljettajallisessakin. Ei automatisaatio tarkoita, sitä ettei metro voi jarruttaa.


Niin varmasti onkin ja sanoisin, että automaattimetrossakin jarrutuskyky on aika olennainen asia :Smile: 

Vakavammin, kuten kyllä tiedätkin, kyse on siitä millä keinoin automaattisysteemi "huomaa" radalla esteen eli tyypillisesti vaikka ihmisen tai jonkun porukan piruuttaan radalle heittämän fillaritelineen täynnä fillareita. Tai mitä muuta estettä tahansa, esim se ostoskärry. Tätä keinoa tärkeämpi kysymys on kuitenkin edelleen, että missä vaiheessa se laitteisto esteen huomaa. Iskeekö se liinat kiinni varmuuden vuoksi 1700, 1000, 200, 80 metriä vai kenties 20 metriä ennen estettä? Iskeekö ollenkaan vai antaako mennä vaan. 

Kärjistäen sanoisin, että tottakai laitteistot voidaan kehittää niin pitkälle, että se havaitsee vaikka junan sivuikkunaa kohti lentävän linnun ja reagoi siihen. Kyllä sen tekniikka mahdollistaa. Kysymys on siitä, paljonko se kokonaisuutena maksaa ja miten luotettavaa homma on. Jos tähdätään samaan (korkeaan)luotettavuuteen ja turvallisuuteen kuin nykyisessä Hesan metrossa, ei se olekaan yllättäen niin helppo järjestää. Turvallisuus tarkoittaa mielestäni aika loogisesti "turvapysähdyksiä" tai ainakin kunnon hiljennyksiä siksi kunnes häiriö on selvitetty. Pysähtymiset taasen vaikuttavat siihen luotettavuuteen ja dominoefekti vaikuttaa koko systeemin toimintaan varsinkin jos aiotaan ajaa (oliko?) 90 sekunnin vuorvöleillä.  Junan häiriöitä paikanpäällä jonkinverran fiksaamaan/kuittaamaan pystyvä työntekijä eli kuljettaja on nykytyylillä siellä junassa, mutta sinun versiossasi tämä uudelleen koulutettu herra tai rouva/neiti valvoja istuu jossain valvomosssa. Tai parhaimmillaankin työpiste on asemalaiturilla. Sinun versiossasihan automaatti hoitaa kaiken paremmin! 
Ja kuten tässä ketjussa on kirjoitettu muiden toimesta, olosuhteet muuttuu raideliikenteessäkin. Yksi esimerkki tästä on tämän pallonpuoliskomme keliolosuhteet. Mutta se on vain yksi esimerkki.

Siinä jotain ajatuksia. Automaattimetrojuna ei ole, kuten tiedämme, uusi keksintö. Ja niitä toimii maailmalla, senkin tiedämme. Nykytekniikka mahdollistaa eri asioita kuin 1970-luvun automaattijunassa, senkin tiedämme. Se mistä tässä ollaan eri mieltä on se, pystyykö taloudellisesti mitenkään järkevällä tekniikalla korvaamaan ihmiskuskia noissa hommissa tinkimättä toimivuudesta ja turvallisuudesta. 

Kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, toimintakykyinen, normaalein aistein varustettu ja ammattitaitoinen ihminen on todella kova pala tekniikkamiehille korvattavaksi. Ei koske ainoastaan automaattimetroa vaan ihan kaikkea liikkumista. Voidaan ottaa vaikkapa sotilaskäytössä olevia hahmontunnistuskameroita, tehokkaimpia esteentunnistusantureita, liiketunnistus- ja kiihtyvyysantureita ja kylvää niitä jokapaikkaan radalle, rdan läheisyyteen ja juniin. Melkein siis mitä vaan ja lyödä ne nippuun tavoitteena saada aikaan aukoton ja kaikkeen varautuva automaatiosysteemi. Kallista on, monimutkaista ja edelleen on valittava joko panostus siihen turvallisuuteen tai sitten liikenteen sujuvuuteen. Yksittäisissä tapauksissa koneet päihittävät ihmisen: 
on mm.totta, että shakin maailmanmestari hävisi tietsikalle omassa leipälajissaan jo muutama vuosi sitten. Vastaavia esimerkkejä on muitakin.
Koneet tekevät vähemmän (ei ollenkaan) inhimillisiä virheitä. Sekin on totta. 

Mutta mutta..se kokonaisuus! Se on eri juttu se. Tässä joitain ajatuksia, toivottavasti lukijat saavat tästä tajunnanvirrasta selvää :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Kiistaton tosiasia joka tapauksessa on se, että kuljettajaton ajo on tulossa, ellei sitten jotain todella yllättävää tapahdu vaikkapa testausvaiheessa. Samoin laituriovet ovat tulossa, oli niistä sitten iloa tai ei.

Minusta olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä hyvin perusteltu arvio siitä, miten paljon automaatilla ja laituriovilla kokonaisuutena on vaikutusta metron nopeuteen. Alla oleva perustuu kokemuksiini Köpiksen metrossa ja eri lentoasemien laituriovilla varustetuissa automaattimetroja vastaavissa laitteissa (esim. JFK, SFO, LHR).

Automaatti pystynee kiihdyttämään asemalta tehokkaammin ja tasaisemmin kuin ihminen, ja asemavälit sen pitäisi pystyä ajamaan paremmin optimoiden kuin ihminen. Tuosta ehkä tulisi hiukan nopeutusta.

Asemilla tulee kuitenkin aika lailla hidastusta:

- Nyt metrojuna tulee asemalle melko lujaa ja jarruttaa tehokkaasti. Kuusivaunuisellakin junalla on reipas joustovara, eli jos juna pysähtyy puoli metriä liian aikaisin tai liian myöhään ideaaliin verrattuna, sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä. Tuo tekee jarrutuksesta tehokkaan ja yksinkertaisen. Laituriovien kanssa jarrutus täytyy kohdentaa huomattavasti tarkemmin, sillä jos juna pysähtyy muutaman kymmenen senttiä väärin, ei välttämättä ollakaan laituriovien kohdalla. Käytännössä tuo näkyy niin, että automaatit hidastavat junan lähes pysähdyksiin ja viimeinen metri saatetaan mennä huomattavasti kävelyvauhtia hitaampana hivutuksena, jossa juna etsii oikeaa pysähtymispaikkaa. Kyseeseen voi tulla peräti 10 s / asema, mutta onko tilanne joka asemalla aina tuollainen vai onko satunnaisvaihtelua?

- Nyt metrojunan ovet saatetaan avata jopa hiukan ennen junan pysähtymistä, kuten tänään kuljettaja teki. Tietysti siis turvallisesti jarrutuksen loppuvaiheessa, ja kun ovet olivat ehtineet auki niin, että ensimmäinen matkustaja niistä meni, oli juna jo seisahtunut. Mutta pieni parin sekunnin etu tuosta saadaan joka asemalla. Automaatti sen sijaan avaa ovet vasta, kun juna on ollut seisahtuneena hetken. Joskus tuo hetki saattaa kestää parikin sekuntia, en kyllä ymmärrä miksi. Kuitenkin se kestää välillä niin kauan, että matkustajien ilmeistä ehtii jo nähdä epätietoisuuden: "Miksi ovet eivät jo aukea?". Ja laituriovet avautuvat vielä siitä pienellä viipeellä.

- Ovien sulkemisen kanssa onkin sitten suurin ongelma. Nyt kuljettaja sulkee ovet, kun kaikki ovat niistä kulkeneet. Automaatille täytyy erikseen määritellä asemakohtainen ja vuorokaudenajasta ja viikonpäivästä riippuva, ennalta määritelty ovien aukioloaika. Aikaa ei voi määritellä liian lyhyeksi, joten se tulee käytännössä aina hiukan liian pitkäksi. Matkustajia ei voi automatisoida eikä heidän määränsä ole vakio, vaan asemalle tullaan esimerkiksi liityntäbussien tuomina purskeina tai tasatuntien tai läheisen koulun oppituntien mukaisina ryöppyinä. Lisäksi on otettava huomioon potentiaaliset hitaasti liikkuvat, vaikkei heitä usein olisikaan. Nyt toimitaan tilanteen mukaan, ja yhden aseman hidas sähköpyörätuoliviive voidaan ottaa kiinni reippaana lähtönä seuraavalta asemalta, mutta sitten tuo ei käykään, vaan sähköpyörätuoliviive tulee joka asemalla, oli siellä pyörätuoli odottamassa tai ei. Lentoasemaradoilla pysäkkiaika ei ole oleellinen asia, kun pysäkkejä on ehkä vain 2 tai joka tapauksessa hyvin vähän. Meikäläisellä pitkällä metrolinjalla tilanne on aivan toinen.

- Vaikka ovien sulkemisaika pystyttäisiinkin optimoimaan yhtä hyvin kuin kuljettajallisessa metrossa, tulee lisäviivettä siitä, etteivät laituriovet ja junan ovet voi sulkeutua yhtä aikaa.

Kuinka monta minuuttia siis piteneekään metromatka Rautatientori-Itäkeskus automaatin ja laituriovien myötä? Nyt olisi aika kellottaa todellisia matka-aikoja, sillä automaattiajan lähestyessä ajoaikoja voidaan pikku hiljaa hivuttaa pidemmiksi, ettei kaikki hidastus tule yhdellä rytinällä niin, että se tuntuu. Vähän samaan malliin kuin markkahintoja ryhdyttiin hyvissä ajoin muuttamaan eurokelpoisiksi...

----------


## petteri

> - Ovien sulkemisen kanssa onkin sitten suurin ongelma. Nyt kuljettaja sulkee ovet, kun kaikki ovat niistä kulkeneet. Automaatille täytyy erikseen määritellä asemakohtainen ja vuorokaudenajasta ja viikonpäivästä riippuva, ennalta määritelty ovien aukioloaika. Aikaa ei voi määritellä liian lyhyeksi, joten se tulee käytännössä aina hiukan liian pitkäksi.


Nykyaikainen automaattimetro myös sulkee ovet kuin kaikki ovat niistä kulkeneet. Helsingissä automaattiovet ovat SM4:ssä, SM5:ssä ja Variossa. Toimivatko nuo ovet huonosti ja hitaasti? Automaattimetrossa on kaksi sisäkkäistä ovea, jotka säädettäneen toimimaan likimain samalla periaatteella.

----------


## Mikle

> Helsingissä automaattiovet ovat SM4:ssä, SM5:ssä ja Variossa.


Totta. nNykykalustossa ovet toki voidaan ohjata myös sulkeutumaan ja lukittumaan vaikka heti sen avauduttua (jos siis mitään ei ole välissä). Pieni viive siinä on. Sulkeutuuhan ne ovet tietysti  määräajan kuluttua itsestäänkin, tätähän kai tarkoititkin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nykyaikainen automaattimetro myös sulkee ovet kuin kaikki ovat niistä kulkeneet.



Missään niistä automaattikuljettimista, millä olen kulkenut, ml. Detroitin ja Miamin keskustojen automaattiradat ja nuo edellisessä viestissä mainitut, käytäntö ei ole stadilaisen ratikan tyyppinen eli suoja-ajan jälkeen ovet kiinni kukin yksitellen ja painonapista uudelleen auki tarvittaessa. En pidä lainkaan realistisena, että stadin metrossa siirryttäisiin automaation myötä tuollaiseen.




> Helsingissä automaattiovet ovat SM4:ssä, SM5:ssä ja Variossa. Toimivatko nuo ovet huonosti ja hitaasti?


En matkusta lähijunilla, mutta varioiden kohdalla voin vastata, että ovet toimivat huonosti ja hitaasti. Kuljettajilta olemme foorumillakin saaneet lukea, että nivelvaunuihin verratuna varioiden ovitoiminnot ovat hitaammat. Lisähidastusta eli huononnusta tulee siitä, että sulkeutuvan matalalattiavaunun ovien väliin on helpompi tunkea itsensä kuin korkealattiaisen. Mattimyöhäisiä on siis enemmän ja heidän aiheuttamansa hidastus suurempi.

Jos automaattimetroon tulisi varioiden kaltaiset ovitoiminnot, niin sääliksi käy metromatkustajia. Eihän se pääsisi koskaan asemalta pois, kun sinne aina tunkisi uutta porukkaa sisälle kuin Stockan keskushisseihin konsanaan. Ne sentään täyttyvätkin lopulta, mutta metrovaunun täyttymistä saakin sitten odotella minuuttikaupalla per asema.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulipalo ei voi pysyä hengissä jos ei ole palavaa materiaalia. Metrotunnelissa sitä on erittäin vähän tai ainakin pitäisi olla.


Meillä sitä on kaikkien 100-sarjan junien alumiinikori. Sellainen palaa niin iloisesti kun tunneliin tulee hyvä veto. Yksi paloi näytteeksi aikanaan taivasalla varikolla. Jäljelle jäi vain lattia ja telit. Mutta jostain syystä ne palavat teräskorisetkin. Netistä löytyy kivoja kuvia. Se joku syy lienee nimenomaan tunnelissa syntyvä veto ja korkea kuumuus. Taivasalla ns. palamattomat materiaalit eivät pala, kun ei ole vetoa ja lämpötila jää alhaiseksi. Tunnelikalustolle on kyllä ihan materiaalimäärykset, mutta silti ne palavat.




> Ei kaikkia riskejä kannata minimoida. Jonkinlainen suhteellisuudentaju pitää olla. Autoliikenne olisi hyvinkin turvallista, jos kattonopeus olisi 20 km/h. Ajatko lujempaa?


Ei tarvi, kun *kuljettaja* ajaa.  :Wink:  Auton ratissa on kuitenkin itse vastuussa. Kuljettajattomassa metrossa ei ole kukaan vastuussa.




> Kuinka monta minuuttia siis piteneekään metromatka Rautatientori-Itäkeskus automaatin ja laituriovien myötä?


Tämä kuuluu sarjaan ei ole tällaista ongelmaa. Siinä samassa sarjassa ovat ei tarvita laituriovia ja ei tarvita asemien kattamista ja ei tarvita uusia hätäpoistumisteitä ja ei tarvita evakuointilaituria ja ei tarvi uusia vanhan tunnelin turvallisuutta.

Mutta helppohan tuo on laskea. Joka asemalle 10 sek lisää = 120 sek = 2 minuuttia. Siten kun tulee yksi tahvo ja laukaisee ovien uudelleen aukeamisen, siitä tulee ehkä 15 sekuntia päälle. Ja kun sillä automaatilla ei ole sitä kiinniottokykyä, niin sitten se on sekaisin. Kuten Köpiksen minimetro niin kauan kun yrittivät 1,5 minuuttia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätä viestiä on pakko kyllä oikaista. Jos samassa kappaleessa kirjoitetaan noista ampumisista ja sosiaaliongelmaisesta Itä.Helsingistä, ollaan hakoteillä.
> Noissa mainituissa tapauksissa tekijät eivät suinkaan ole olleet vähempiosaisia! Täällä idässä ei ole mitään vastaavaa tapahtunut koskaan. 
> Parempiosaisten alueella vain nuo sosiaaliset ongelmat ovat piilossa "muurien" takana, kunnes pamahtaa.
> Metrossa on tapahtunut ja tapahtuu. Mutta niin tapahtuu muuallakin ja jopa Espoossa.


Vaikka asiat todellisuudessa ovat enemmän niin kuin sinä kirjoitat, niin ihmisten mielikuvissa itämetro ja sen varren asuinalueet ovat saaneet oman leimansa. Ampumisia ja  pommiräjähdyksiä ei ole metrossa tapahtunut, mutta on yritetty sytyttää roskakoreja tuleen jne, mutta niin on muissakin paikoissa eri puolella Helsingin seutua, ja jonkinlainen tuntuma on että vähemmän ns parempiosaisten alueilla. 




> Baku, 1995. Silti sikäli samaa mieltä, että tuottamuksellinen palo tai räjähdyskin on aivan mahdollinen. Havaintojeni mukaan pelastusviranomaiset eivät aina puhu suureen ääneen kaikista arvioimistaan riskeistä. Varsinkin, jos joku voisi siitä saada inspiraatiota ja riskiin liittyvä toimintamalli on lopulta sama kuin tulipalossa.
> 
> (Sähkö)palon riskin kuvittelisin melkein olevan suurempi asemilla kuin junissa ja tunneleissa.


Olen samaa mieltä monien muiden kirjoittajien kanssa että tulipalot ovat suurin onnettomuusriski metrossa. Lontoossa oli tuhoisa palo joka sai alkunsa vanhoista puupaneloiduista liukuportaista joskus 30 vuotta sitten. Tukholman metrossa on viime aikoina ollut pari paloa joissa kuolonuhreilta on toki vältytty, toisessa niistä paloi junan, toisessa aseman tai radan sähkölaitteet muistaakseni. Helsingin metrossa palokunta harjoittelee säännöllisesti joten ainakin teoriassa palot pitäisi saada nopeasti sammutettua jos sattuu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsingissä automaattiovet ovat SM4:ssä, SM5:ssä ja Variossa. Toimivatko nuo ovet huonosti ja hitaasti?


Ainakin Sm4- ja Sm5-junayksiköissä toimivat hitaasti. Se automaattisulkeutuminen tapahtuu arviolta reilun 5 sekuntia viimeisen ovesta kulkeneen matkustajan jälkeen. Käytännössä ovia operoidaan niin, että viimeisen matkustajan jälkeen ovet ohjataan sulkeutumaan, jolloin se valokenno lakkaa reagoimasta, ja ovet menevät sellaisen 2 sekunnin kuluttua kiinni. Vähän nopeammin kuin se automaattisulkeutuminen, mutta edelleen paljon hitaampi kuin Sm1/2-kaluston 0 sekuntia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainakin Sm4- ja Sm5-junayksiköissä toimivat hitaasti. Se automaattisulkeutuminen tapahtuu arviolta reilun 5 sekuntia viimeisen ovesta kulkeneen matkustajan jälkeen. Käytännössä ovia operoidaan niin, että viimeisen matkustajan jälkeen ovet ohjataan sulkeutumaan, jolloin se valokenno lakkaa reagoimasta, ja ovet menevät sellaisen 2 sekunnin kuluttua kiinni. Vähän nopeammin kuin se automaattisulkeutuminen, mutta edelleen paljon hitaampi kuin Sm1/2-kaluston 0 sekuntia.


Lähijunaliikenteesä tällaisessa oviautomatiikassa on sellainen vika että koska matkustajia nousee kyytiin epätasaisesti eri ovista, niin jotkut ovet menevät kiinni ennen aikojaan, mutta sitten tulee joku mattimyöhäinen ja paina avausnappia niin että ovi avautuu uudelleen, ja taas odotetaan sitä että kaikki ovet sulkeutuvat. Parempi olisi jos ovet menisivät yhdellä kerralla kaikki kiinni.

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

> Lähijunaliikenteesä tällaisessa oviautomatiikassa on sellainen vika että koska matkustajia nousee kyytiin epätasaisesti eri ovista, niin jotkut ovet menevät kiinni ennen aikojaan, mutta sitten tulee joku mattimyöhäinen ja paina avausnappia niin että ovi avautuu uudelleen, ja taas odotetaan sitä että kaikki ovet sulkeutuvat. Parempi olisi jos ovet menisivät yhdellä kerralla kaikki kiinni.
> 
> t. Rainer


Tai jospa ovet sulkeutuisivat yhtä nopeasti kuin sm1:ssä? Sulkunapin painalluksesta liikkeellelähtöön menee 3 sekuntia, itse ovien sulkeutuminenhan kestää vain noin sekunnin. Ongelmana uusissa junissa ovat turhat oviensulkuäänet ja hitaat liukuovet; niitä ei tarvita niin kauan kuin konduktööri valvoo.

----------


## petteri

> Siis se ei olekaan kuljettajaton automaattimetro. Kuljettaja vaan istuu muualla kuin junassa.


Mitä kuljettaja junassa tekisikään? Valvomosta yksi "kuljettaja" voi ajaa useita junia samaan aikaan eikä junassa ole ohjaamon vaatimaa hukkatilaa.  Henkilökustannus tipahtaa rajusti.

Ei muissakaan automaattimetroissa ole kokonaan ihmisistä luovuttu. Valvomossa on aina operaattori hankalien tilanteiden varalle.




> Rohkenenpa arvata, että kun meillä on myös lyöty päätä kallioon ensin kuljettajattomuuden kanssa, niin päädytään joko Lillen tai DLR:n tapaiseen kuljettaja-ajoon – josta on sitten maksettu noin 200 M€.


Uskotkohan tuohon itsekään.  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Rohkenenpa arvata, että kun meillä on myös lyöty päätä kallioon ensin kuljettajattomuuden kanssa, niin päädytään joko Lillen tai DLR:n tapaiseen kuljettaja-ajoon  josta on sitten maksettu noin 200 M.


Lisätään nyt vielä sekin, että Lillen järjestelmä on vuodelta 1983 (käyttöönotto) eli 70/80-lukujen vaihteen tekniikkaa. Siis periaatteessa samaa teknologian tasoa kuin Helsingin metro lähtötilanteessa. Olisi aika erikoista maksaa 200 M ekstraa siitä että päästään samalle tasolle kuin lähtötilanne?  :Wink: 

Eri juttu on että kenties kulunvalvonta sinänsä täytyy oikeasti uusia, jos varaosia ei enää saa eikä pysty laajentamaan.

----------


## petteri

> Eri juttu on että kenties kulunvalvonta sinänsä täytyy oikeasti uusia, jos varaosia ei enää saa eikä pysty laajentamaan.


Tuo on toki uusimisprojektin tärkein syy. Ja metron kulunvalvonta, automatisointi ja informaatiojärjestelmäprojektin kokonaisbudjetti on muuten 115 miljoonaa, ei 200 milliä. Rautatieliikenteestähän voidaan nähdä varoittava esimerkki,  miten hyvin vanhat moneen kertaan laajennetut järjestelmät (mm. Helsingin ratapihan asetuslaite) toimivat.

Samalla kertaa toki otetaan käyttöön myös nykyaikainen täysautomaattinen metro, joka parantaa toimivuutta merkittävästi, henkilökunnan tarve vähenee ja kalustokuluissakin tulee säästöä, kun ohjaamot eivät turhaan vie tilaa.

Hmm. riittääköhän Helsingin aseman asetuslaite-, kulunvalvonta- ja vaihdekujaremonttiin ihan oikeasti 100 milliä? Vähän epäilen. Vai puuttuikohan tuosta 100 millistä nykyaikainen kulunvalvonta kokonaan? Voi toki olla rautateiden kulunvalvontaa voi vielä laajentaakin, se ei ole hirveän vanha systeemi. Vaikka Keravan kaupunkiradan kokemusten perusteella tuokaan ei minusta vaikutakaan tiheällä vuorovälillä kovin hyvin toimivalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä kuljettaja junassa tekisikään? Valvomosta yksi "kuljettaja" voi ajaa useita junia samaan aikaan eikä junassa ole ohjaamon vaatimaa hukkatilaa.  Henkilökustannus tipahtaa rajusti.


Mietipä hiukan käytännön asioita! Jos joka asemalla on molempiin suuntiin minuutin välein junan lähtö eli matkustajien liikkumisen tarkkailu ja ovien sulkukomennon anto ja asemia on 43 eli tarkkailtavia laitureita 86, kuinka montaa junaa arvelet yhden kuljettajan ajavan ja montako niitä valvomokuljettajia sitten tarvitaan?




> Ei muissakaan automaattimetroissa ole kokonaan ihmisistä luovuttu. Valvomossa on aina operaattori hankalien tilanteiden varalle.


Käytännön kokemus on, etteivät automaatit säästä henkilökuntaa. Eikä meilläkään sellaista suunnitella, vaan henkilökunnan sijoittamista juniin mutta matkustamon puolelle.




> Uskotkohan tuohon itsekään.


Käytännön esimerkkien valossa asia on juuri näin. Minulla ei ole mitään automaatiohypeä.




> Lisätään nyt vielä sekin, että Lillen järjestelmä on vuodelta 1983 (käyttöönotto) eli 70/80-lukujen vaihteen tekniikkaa. Siis periaatteessa samaa teknologian tasoa kuin Helsingin metro lähtötilanteessa. Olisi aika erikoista maksaa 200 M€ ekstraa siitä että päästään samalle tasolle kuin lähtötilanne?


No saadaanhan me laituriovet ja todennäköisesti henkilökunta joka junan matkustamoon. Myös turvallisuusjärjestelyt paranevat ja saadaan savuvapaat hätätiet ja tunneleihin evakuoitumislaiturit. Mitään edellä lueteltuja ei ollut tulossa 1982.




> Eri juttu on että kenties kulunvalvonta sinänsä täytyy oikeasti uusia, jos varaosia ei enää saa eikä pysty laajentamaan.


Laitteiston ennenaikaisesta vanhenemisesta koko automaattimetroajatus lähti liikkeelle. Näyttää siltä, että lahjuksilla myytiin Helsinkiin valmiiksi vanhentunutta tekniikkaa. Mutta ilman kuljettajattomuutta jatkuva kulunvalvonta olisi maksanut luokkaa 50 M€ (vanhaan rataan), nyt se tullee kaikkine oheismuutoksineen noin 200 miljoonan hintaiseksi.




> Ja metron kulunvalvonta, automatisointi ja informaatiojärjestelmäprojektin kokonaisbudjetti on muuten 115 miljoonaa, ei 200 milliä.


Ei ole. 115 miljoonassa ei ole asemien kattamista, uusien hätäpoistumisteiden tekemistä ja evakuointilaiturin rakentamista. Asemien uusimista on vasta harjoiteltu laituriovien kanssa Vuosaaressa ja muiden rakenteiden kanssa Kulosaaressa. Aikataulut ja budjetit eivät ole pitäneet paikkaansa kummassakaan.

En ole nähnyt enkä kuullut minkäänlaista kustannusarviota HKL:n suunnasta, joten 200 M€ on oma arvaukseni. Koko touhulle ei mitään budjettia ole.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Näyttää siltä, että lahjuksilla myytiin Helsinkiin valmiiksi vanhentunutta tekniikkaa.


Olen kuullut väitettävän, että Helsingin metron tapauksessa nimenomaan asiakas halusi silloista koeteltua tekniikkaa. Siemens olisi halunnut myydä nykyaikaisempaa. Lahjukset eivät siis välttämättä selitä tätä valintaa. Ei oikestaan kuulostakaan luontevalta, että väkisin olisi haluttu myydä vanhaa. Tuskin tämän tyyppisiä laitteita hirveästi varastoon tehdään lojumaan.

----------


## Eki

> Olen kuullut väitettävän, että Helsingin metron tapauksessa nimenomaan asiakas halusi silloista koeteltua tekniikkaa.


"Varaosia? Hahhahhaa..! Ei niitä enää ole, kun te itse silloin 30 vuotta sitten välttämättä halusitte sen viimeisen, Tekniikan Museolle varaamamme laitteiston."

Hmm, missähän muussa kiskoliikenneyhteydessä minä olen tuohon törmännyt..?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen kuullut väitettävän, että Helsingin metron tapauksessa nimenomaan asiakas halusi silloista koeteltua tekniikkaa. Siemens olisi halunnut myydä nykyaikaisempaa.


Voi olla näinkin. Tosin minusta tuntuu hieman epäloogiselta, kun metrossa kaiken muun piti olla niin viimeisen päälle uutta tekniikka elektronisesta tehonsäädöstä ja pursottamalla valmistetusta alumiinikorista lähtien.

Olihan automaattiajokin tuohon aikaan uutta. Düsseldorfin puoliautomaattinen ratikkatunneli oli tekeillä samaan aikaan kuin meidän metromme (liikenne alkoi 1981). Helsingin jälkeen seuraava Euroopan metro oli Lille 1983, ja siellä aloitti siis tässä keskustelussa esillä ollut puoliautomaatti. USA:ssa Friscon BART aloitti liikenteen jo 1972 ja tehtiin automaatiksi mutta juniin pantin kuljettajat. Washingtonissa automaatti aloitti 1976, mutta automaattisista ovista luovuttiin saman tien ja juniin tuli kuljettajat.

Mutta onhan ristiriita siinäkin, että kulunvalvonta olisi ollut vanhentunutta, vaikka se hankittiin palvelemaan automaattista ajoa. Ja automaattiajo ei ollut vanhentunutta vaan uusinta uutta teknologiaa.

Tästä kaikesta voisi päätellä niin, että ehkei Helsingin kulunvalvonta ollut vanhentunutta, vaan uutta, mutta nopeasti vanhenevaa. Lahjuksia maksettiin, mutta toinen juttu on, ovatko ne vaikuttaneet tekniikkavalintoihin. 1970-luvulla kai tilaajan haluamaa automatiikkaa oli tarjolla Siemensiltä Saksasta, Matralta(?) Ranskasta ja Westinghouselta USA:sta. Arvaan, että ranskalaisten referenssi oli Lyon ja saksalaisilla Düsseldorf. Molemmat vasta rakenteilla kun Helsinki teki kaupat. Lahjukset ilmeisesti ratkaisivat toimittajavalinnan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Ei tuossa välttämättä ole edes kyse vanhan tekniikan ostamisesta. 1970-luvun loppupuolella kaikki kulunvalvontajärjestelmät olivat analogista tekniikkaa. Nykyään kaikki uusi tekniikka on digitaalista. 

Suurin osa maailman kulunvalvontajärjestelmistä on digitalisoitumisen myötä vanhentunut. Samaan aikaan analogisen tekniikan osaaminen on toimittajilla rapautunut kun uusia systeemejä ei enää asenneta. Varaosia voidaan yleisimpiin järjestelmiin aina tehdä vanhojen piirrustusten mukaan, mutta vanhojen järjestelmien merkittävä kehittäminen ei enää onnistu. Ja jos ongelmia tulee, niiden selvittäminen on voi olla hyvin hankalaa. 

Digitaalisessa systeemissä toimintalogiikka on tietokoneohjelmassa, joiden päivittäminen on varsin helppoa. Analogisissa systeemeissä käytetään ns. langoitettua logiikkaa, jossa toiminnot on rakennettu fyysisesti järjestelmän sisään. Analogiset systeemit ovat oikein toimiessaan erittäin luotettavia, mutta sitten kun tulee satunnaisia ongelmia niiden selvittäminen voi olla hyvin vaikeaa. 

Tässä muuten mielenkiintoinen esimerkki analogisen systeemin toimintahäiriöstä kylläkin liikennevaloista.  :Smile: 
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/ulkomaat/T...365905325.html

----------


## Albert

Tämä kun on jo niin pitkä ketju. 
Eli, että mikä, kuka, ketkä halusivatkaan nimenomaan automaattiajon?
Viitsisikö joku kerrata?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä kun on jo niin pitkä ketju. 
> Eli, että mikä, kuka, ketkä halusivatkaan nimenomaan automaattiajon?
> Viitsisikö joku kerrata?


Net kun tekivät metroa 1970 luvulla halusivat automaatin ja se tilattiin.Kaupunginvaltuusto päätti 1980-luvun alussa, että se ei halua automaattia vaan kuljettajat ajavat metroa Helsingissä.Kuljettajattoman ajon tietokone katosi tarpeettomana vuosien saatossa. Jäljelle jäi vain kytkin 100-sarjan junien kojetaulussa.Vuosaareen rakennettiin metrohaara 1990-luvulla. Kulunvalvonta tehtiin varaosista kun Siemensiltä ei enää saanut uutta tavaraa.Varaosat eivät olisi riittäneet metron laajentamiseen Espooseen. Oli pakko alkaa miettiä kulunvalvonnan uusimista, jotta koko systeemi olisi yhtenäinen. Eräässä neuvottelussa heitettiin pilan päiten ajatus, että jos nyt sitten tehtäisiin automaatti, kun ei silloin 1980-luvulla saanut tehdä. Joku ottikin tämän tosissaan.
Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Vuosaareen rakennettiin metrohaara 1990-luvulla. Kulunvalvonta tehtiin varaosista kun Siemensiltä ei enää saanut uutta tavaraa.Varaosat eivät olisi riittäneet metron laajentamiseen Espooseen. Oli pakko alkaa miettiä kulunvalvonnan uusimista, jotta koko systeemi olisi yhtenäinen. Eräässä neuvottelussa heitettiin pilan päiten ajatus, että jos nyt sitten tehtäisiin automaatti, kun ei silloin 1980-luvulla saanut tehdä. Joku ottikin tämän tosissaan.
> Antero


Liikennevirastohan voisi myydä kohta käytöstä poistuvan Helsingin asetinlaitteen Espoon metrolle, nehän ovat käytännössä samoja palikoita käyttäviä laitteita. Taitaa vaan länsimetro valmistua ennen kuin Helsingin uusi asetinlaite saadaan käyttöön. Nuo releasetinlaitteet ovat itsessään hyvin pitkäikäisiä ja toimintavarmoja, mutta lieneekö Siemens sitten lopettanut varaosien valmistamisen uusien kauppojen toivossa kun noita aletaan uusimaan.

----------


## Albert

> Joku ottikin tämän tosissaan. Antero


Olisi vain mielenkiintoista tietää, että kuka.

----------


## tkp

http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...aaren-asemalla

" On ollut tapauksia, joissa sulkeutuvien metrovaunun ovien väliin tahallaan mennyt henkilö on haastanut HKL:n oikeuteen ja metronkuljettaja on saanut rangaistuksen."

Voi tämä olla totta? Kukas sitten saa rangaistuksen kun ei ole enää kuljettajaa?

----------


## hmikko

> Voi tämä olla totta? Kukas sitten saa rangaistuksen kun ei ole enää kuljettajaa?


Automaatti kärsinee kaikki rangaistukset automaattisesti.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tekniikka & Talous hekuttaa keskiaukeamansa supergraafissa automaattimetroa. Automaattiajoon siirrytään lehden mukaan 2014. Näinköhän. En oikein usko Kulosaaren ja Vuosaaren kokemusten perusteella, että kolmessa vuodessa on katettu ja suljettu loput avoasemat, kaikille asemille on rakennettu toimivat laituriovet ja tunnelit on varustettu evakuointilaitureilla sekä erillisillä poistumis- ja tuuletuskuiluilla.

Voi tietysti olla, että aivan kuten ensin väitettiin, ettei tarvita laituriovia ja sitten väitettiin, ettei niitä tarvitse suojata säältä niin väitetään, ettei tarvita tunneleiden ja hätäteiden remonttia. Eikä ehkä asemakaavamuutoksia uusien kuilujen maanpäällisten rakenteiden kanssa. Mutta tehtäväksi ne kaikki vielä tulevat, joten eiköhän kuljettajilla ole töitä vielä monta vuotta 2014:stä eteenpäin.

Antero

----------


## aki

Pe 13.5 alkuiltapäivästä matkustin metrolla Mellunmäestä Itäkeskukseen. Kontulasta viimeiseen vaunuun tuli joukko koululaisia, joista yksi jäi oven väliin estämään ovien sulkeutumisen siksi aikaa kunnes vielä ylhäällä lippuhallissa olevat kaverit ehtivät kyytiin. Tämä tahallinen viivytys kesti varmaan minuutin verran. Myllypurossa osa tästä porukasta jäi pois, mutta jäi oven väliin puhumaan metroon jääville kavereilleen estäen jälleen ovien sulkeutumisen. Tällöin kuljettaja kuulutti suurinpiirtein näin: "voisiko henkilöt siellä viimeisessä vaunussa lopettaa sen pelleilyn jotta päästään jatkamaan matkaa."

Mietinpä vain sitä tilannetta, kun ei kuljettajaa enää ole kontrolloimassa tilannetta, niin kuinka paljon silloin viivytetään metron kulkua kun estetään sekä laituriovia että metron ovia sulkeutumasta siksi aikaa että ne kaverit ehtivät kyytiin. Automaattimetron myötä jokaisen aseman laiturialueella pitäisi olla vähintään yksi laiturivalvoja, joka pitäisi huolta ettei metron lähtöä tahallisesti viivytetä, mutta koska nykyään voi saada turpiinsa yhdestä väärästä sanasta niin tietysti laiturivalvoja tarvitsee avukseen vartijan joten jatkossa kaikilla asemilla tulisi olla oma vartija.

----------


## zige94

> Automaattimetron myötä jokaisen aseman laiturialueella pitäisi olla vähintään yksi laiturivalvoja, joka pitäisi huolta ettei metron lähtöä tahallisesti viivytetä, mutta koska nykyään voi saada turpiinsa yhdestä väärästä sanasta niin tietysti laiturivalvoja tarvitsee avukseen vartijan joten jatkossa kaikilla asemilla tulisi olla oma vartija.


Miten muistan että jossain olisi puhuttu että jokaiseen junaan tulisi junavalvoja?

----------


## Knightrider

> Mietinpä vain sitä tilannetta, kun ei kuljettajaa enää ole kontrolloimassa tilannetta, niin kuinka paljon silloin viivytetään metron kulkua kun estetään sekä laituriovia että metron ovia sulkeutumasta siksi aikaa että ne kaverit ehtivät kyytiin. Automaattimetron myötä jokaisen aseman laiturialueella pitäisi olla vähintään yksi laiturivalvoja, joka pitäisi huolta ettei metron lähtöä tahallisesti viivytetä, mutta koska nykyään voi saada turpiinsa yhdestä väärästä sanasta niin tietysti laiturivalvoja tarvitsee avukseen vartijan joten jatkossa kaikilla asemilla tulisi olla oma vartija.


Miten muistan että jossain olisi puhuttu että junat kulkisivat entistäkin tiheämmin? Ei luulisi olevan enää syytä hidastaa muiden matkustajien matkan kulkua, kun seuraavan metron saapumisen voisi laskea sekunneissa?

No, olettaen että häiriköinti jatkuu, mites olisi, että metron ovien väliin jäämisestä ropsahtaisi sakko? Vaikkei vartija aina ehtisi paikalle, automaattimetro ilmoittaisi valvonnalle viivästyksestä ovien kanssa sekunnissa, valvomosta katsottaisiin kameraan ja kamerasta katsotaan, mihin vaunuun epäilty astuu ja tuntomerkit - todistajina on kamera + matkustajat. Seuraavalle asemalle vartijalle(/metropoliisille?) tiedotus että hölkkää vaunuun 123 ja sakottaa tai/sekä taluttaa ulos sekä odotuttaa 10 minuuttia, niin että ei ehdi seuraavaankaan metroon. Ja opetus toimii, kun häirikkö laskee, että ei säästänyt mitään menemällä ovien väliin. Sakko voisi olla 10e, ellei 10 minuutin jäähy riitä.

Näin siis, jos huomataan, että jokaiseen junaan junavalvoja onkin rahanhukkaa ja jokaiselle asemalle yksi asemanvalvoja riittäisikin.

----------


## Albert

> Näin siis, jos huomataan, että jokaiseen junaan junavalvoja onkin rahanhukkaa ja jokaiselle asemalle yksi asemanvalvoja riittäisikin.


Ei riitä!
Vartijat eivät voi sakottaa. Metropoliisia ei ole eikä tule. Nytkin Stadin poliisin määrärahat ovat niin vähissä, että lähes 70 poliisin työpaikka on vaarassa.
Tuollainen hieman epämääräinen _viivyttäminen_ ei antane vartijoille oikeutta ottaa ketään kiinni odottamaan poliisia ja sakotusta.




> Joka huomattavasti haittaa yleisen ilma-, raide- tai vesiliikenteen kulkua, on tuomittava _liikenteen häirinnästä_ sakkoon tai vankeuteen enintään kuudeksi kuukaudeksi.
>    Tieliikenteen ja raitiovaunuliikenteen häirinnästä säädetään tieliikennelaissa.


 Taitaa olla liian rankka pykälä tähän asiaan.

----------


## aki

> Miten muistan että jossain olisi puhuttu että junat kulkisivat entistäkin tiheämmin? Ei luulisi olevan enää syytä hidastaa muiden matkustajien matkan kulkua, kun seuraavan metron saapumisen voisi laskea sekunneissa?


Jos vuoroväli tulee olemaan vaikka 3min välillä Tapiola-Itäkeskus niin silloin Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren haaroilla väli on 6min joten ei nyt ihan sekunneissa pysty laskemaan. Ainakin tulee riittämään juna/asemavalvojille työtä kun opettavat nuorisolle ja miksei vanhemmillekin matkustajille miten metrossa käyttäydytään.

----------


## Mikle

> automaattimetro ilmoittaisi valvonnalle viivästyksestä ovien kanssa sekunnissa, valvomosta katsottaisiin kameraan ja kamerasta katsotaan, mihin vaunuun epäilty astuu ja tuntomerkit - todistajina on kamera + matkustajat.


Mitä jos sittenkin asennettaisiin metron oviin väripanokset, jotka värjäisivät ovien välissä seisovan vaatteet merkaten hänet. Näin menetellen seuraavalla asemalla Helsingin metropoliisin erikoisryhmän suorittama tunnistus ja kiinniotto sujuu nopeammin junaa enempää myöhästyttämättä? Tai ehkäpä väripanoksen tilalle voisi harkita hajupanosta jos väriaineesta tulee liikaa sotkua.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:47 ----------




> .
>  Taitaa olla liian rankka pykälä tähän asiaan.


Mutta loppuisipa se tavallisen kansan ovien välissä seisoskelu ainakin kuin seinään, jos tuosta napsahtaisi linnaa! Hörhöt tietysti erikseen.

Veikkaisin, että näillä järjestelyillä meidän metron toimintaa tultaisiin katsomaan vähän kauempaakin :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei riitä!
> Vartijat eivät voi sakottaa. Metropoliisia ei ole eikä tule. Nytkin Stadin poliisin määrärahat ovat niin vähissä, että lähes 70 poliisin työpaikka on vaarassa.
> Tuollainen hieman epämääräinen _viivyttäminen_ ei antane vartijoille oikeutta ottaa ketään kiinni odottamaan poliisia ja sakotusta.
> 
>  Taitaa olla liian rankka pykälä tähän asiaan.


No onhan se sama että millä nimikkeellä siellä asemalaitureilla olisi henkilökuntaa - olkoot vaikka lipuntarkastajia, jotka myös opettavat tavoille. Työtehtävinä olisi järjestyksen ylläpito (ilman fyysistä kontaktia, jos häirikkö pakenee ulos, antaa mennä, jos käyttäytyy uhkaavasti, soitetaan poliisille. Ja silloin, kun häirikköjä ei ole, suoritetaan normaali lippujen tarkastus. Lähin tarkastaja saa välittömästi tiedon, jos tietty juna ei pääse lähtemään ovien vuoksi. Tieto voisi tulla täysin automaattisesti.

Luulisi, että häirikkö suostuu epäviralliseen 10 minuutin jäähyyn tai 10 euron palvelumaksuun mainitsemasi virallisen pykälän sijaan, kun hänelle annetaan mahdollisuus valita.

----------


## zige94

> Miten muistan että jossain olisi puhuttu että junat kulkisivat entistäkin tiheämmin? Ei luulisi olevan enää syytä hidastaa muiden matkustajien matkan kulkua, kun seuraavan metron saapumisen voisi laskea sekunneissa?


Jossain puhuttiin että jopa 90sek välein voitaisiin ajaa, mutta taisi olla että tullaan ainakin alkuun ajamaan minimissään 2,5min välein, niin että haaroille (Mellunmäki, Vuosaari) saadaan 5min vuorovälit.

----------


## Albert

> Luulisi, että häirikkö suostuu epäviralliseen 10 minuutin jäähyyn tai 10 euron palvelumaksuun mainitsemasi virallisen pykälän sijaan, kun hänelle annetaan mahdollisuus valita.


Niinhän sitä luulisi.
Mutta saattaa vaatia lainmuutosta tai viilausta.
Eduskuntahan ei yleensä ole ollut suopea Stadille. Porot ja vastaavat ovat tärkeämpiä kuin Stadilaiset  :Icon Frown: .

----------


## TapioK

> Jossain puhuttiin että jopa 90sek välein voitaisiin ajaa, mutta taisi olla että tullaan ainakin alkuun ajamaan minimissään 2,5min välein, niin että haaroille (Mellunmäki, Vuosaari) saadaan 5min vuorovälit.


Juurikin 90 sekunnin vuorovälistä (ja Matti Lahdenrannan suulla jopa nopeammasta) on puhuttu, ja ainakin minä yhdessä asukastilaisuudessa esitin varauksellisisia mielipiteitä tähän. Syynä tähän on, että vaikka en metroa päivittäin käytäkään, niin minäkin häpeäkseni joudun myöntämään, että metron ovien sulkeutumista on tulllut itsekin muutaman kerran hidastettua.  :Frown:

----------


## Kani

Tämän päivän arvomaailmahan meneekin niin päin, että keksitään syitä, miksei yhteisten sääntöjen rikkomisesta voi rangaista ja mitä kaikkia perusoikeuksia rangaistus rikkoisi.

Myöskään yleistä painetta hyvään ja huomaavaiseen käytökseen ei enää ole, vaan lähinnä välinpitämättömyyttä kaikesta. Metrojunaa omista itsekkäistä tarpeistaan viivyttäville en ole kenenkään matkustajan koskaan nähnyt huomauttavan asiasta. Jotkut jopa hymyilevät myötätuntoisesti, että ehdittepä kuitenkin kyytiin.

----------


## tlajunen

Lähijunissa tapahtuu sellaistakin, että junasta poistumassa oleva matkustaja huomaa kaukana juoksevan kyytiin yrittävän, ja jää seisomaan oven väliin, kunnes tämä juoksija (joka lopettaa juoksemisen, koska ehtii nyt varmasti) on noussut jo valmiiksi myöhässä kulkevaan junaan.

----------


## Knightrider

Lähijunissa käy myös niin, että ollaan Helsingin päärautatieasemalla pari minuuttia pitempään, kun myöhästyviä tulee viiden sekunnin välein juosten sisään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lähijunissa käy myös niin, että ollaan Helsingin päärautatieasemalla pari minuuttia pitempään, kun myöhästyviä tulee viiden sekunnin välein juosten sisään.


Täytyy muistaa myös se seikka että siellä lähijunat eivät aina lähde päätepuskimen kohdalta vaan lähtevä juna voi olla kahden rungon eli yli 100 m juoksumatkan takana. Toisillleen täysin ventovieraaat junamatkustajat ovat toisiaan kohtaan solidaarisia koska VR "simputtaa" matkustajia juoksuttamalla heitä ylimääräisiä matkojai. 

Metrossa ovien väliin jääntiä en ymmärrä muuksi kuin kiusanteoksi tai nuorisojengien kurittomuudeksi, koska metrojunat kulkevat niin tiheään ja kävelymatkat portaiden ja junan välillä ovat hyvin lyhyet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

> Toisillleen täysin ventovieraaat junamatkustajat ovat toisiaan kohtaan solidaarisia koska VR "simputtaa" matkustajia juoksuttamalla heitä ylimääräisiä matkojai.


Jos matkustaja myöhästyy junasta sadan metrin ylimääräisen kävelyn takia, niin silloin on kyllä lähdetty liikkeelle liian myöhään. Turha siinä on yrittää syyttää ketään muuta kuin itseään.

----------


## kouvo

> Metrossa ovien väliin jääntiä en ymmärrä muuksi kuin kiusanteoksi tai nuorisojengien kurittomuudeksi, koska metrojunat kulkevat niin tiheään ja kävelymatkat portaiden ja junan välillä ovat hyvin lyhyet.


Itse näkisin asian kuitenkin niin, että metroon kiiruhtava henkilö ei nyt varsinaisesti kelaile vuorovälejä, kävelymatkoja tai muita matkustajia. Se nyt vaan on suhteellisen harmillista myöhästyä kulkuneuvosta jonka näkee muutaman metrin päässä, eikä siihen mitään tietoista kiusantekoelementtiä välttämättä liity.

----------


## zige94

> Metrossa ovien väliin jääntiä en ymmärrä muuksi kuin kiusanteoksi tai nuorisojengien kurittomuudeksi, koska metrojunat kulkevat niin tiheään ja kävelymatkat portaiden ja junan välillä ovat hyvin lyhyet.


Itse voin tunnustaa että kyllä tulee metroon juostua, mutta jos huomaan että ääni kuuluu jo ja ovet sulkeutumassa ja tajuan etten enään ehdi niin en enään yritä juosta, mutta jos ovet sulkeutumassa ja selkeästi ehdin vielä niin kyllä siitä juoksen. Eikä todellakaan syynä ole se että tekisin kiusaa. Ja vaikka se kulkeeki "jopa" 4minuutin välein, niin yksi neljä minuuttinen voi aiheuttaa jatkoyhteyden menetyksen. Metroon/metrosta vaihdan toisesta kulkuneuvosta aina. Myöhästyn metrosta, koska en juossut siihen, vaikka olisin ehtinyt, koska olisin tehnyt kiusaa muille, odotan seuraavaa 4-5minuuttia, oho, myöhästyinkin junasta ja odotan 20-30minuuttia...

----------


## hylje

> Jos matkustaja myöhästyy junasta sadan metrin ylimääräisen kävelyn takia, niin silloin on kyllä lähdetty liikkeelle liian myöhään. Turha siinä on yrittää syyttää ketään muuta kuin itseään.


Joukkoliikenteen kätevyys muodostuu ennen kaikkea koko matkan vaivattomuudesta. Mitä myöhäisemmin matkan voi suunnitella, sitä kätevämpi matkoja on tehdä tarpeen tullessa, eikä päivää tarvitse suunnitella lyhyiden matkojen ehdoilla. 

Vaihtoyhteyksien toteutuminen (ja ennen kaikkea kun ne eivät toteudu) on tätä kätevyyttä mitoittava tekijä runkolinjoilla, joita ei Suomessa ole kunnolla toteutettu missään. Runkolinjalla on toki tiheä vuoroväli, mutta jokainen vuoro ei ole tasa-arvoinen eikä edes kovin selkeästi arvotettu matkustajan puolesta.

----------


## risukasa

> Metroon/metrosta vaihdan toisesta kulkuneuvosta aina. Myöhästyn metrosta, koska en juossut siihen, vaikka olisin ehtinyt, koska olisin tehnyt kiusaa muille, odotan seuraavaa 4-5minuuttia, oho, myöhästyinkin junasta ja odotan 20-30minuuttia...


Yksi pidättää ovia, kun luulee myöhästyvänsä jatkoyhteydestään. Kun edellinen on rimpuillut sisää, portaista juoksee ovien väliin jo seuraava. Oikeasti kyseessä on edellinen vuoro, joka on myöhässä kaksi minuuttia. Seuraavilla asemilla sama toistuu. Lopulta juna kerää tuplamäärän matkustajia ja saapuu vaihtoasemalle vuorovälin myöhässä.

Tuo on aika tyypillinen kertomus siitä, miten syntyy tuhat myöhästymisminuuttia parille sadalle matkustajalle, muutamien säntäilijöiden takia.

Automaattiovilla ei tarvita noinkaan paljoa että jäädään vuoroväli myöhään. Sen sijaan kun ohjaamossa on se "kusipää kuski" puuttumassa peliin, niin myöhästyminen pystytään usein ehkäisemään jo etukäteen.

----------


## 339-DF

Det lönar sig inte att springa efter flickor och spårvagnar, för det kommer ständigt nya.

_– Vanha stadilainen sanonta, jonka voinee modernisoida koskemaan myös metroa_

----------


## petteri

> .
> Automaattiovilla ei tarvita noinkaan paljoa että jäädään vuoroväli myöhään. Sen sijaan kun ohjaamossa on se "kusipää kuski" puuttumassa peliin, niin myöhästyminen pystytään usein ehkäisemään jo etukäteen.


Kyllä tuohon ihan hyvä lääke. Sen verran lujaa sulkeutuvat ovet, että oven väliin ryntääjä saa mustelmia. Toimii Pariisissa, joten samanlaiset ovet Suomeenkin. Itse asiassa ovien ei olla hirvittävän kovat, kunhan ne vaan sulkeutuvat "vaarallisesti" paukahtaen. Visuaalisella vauhdilla ja ääniefektillä saadaan aikaan illuusio vaarallisista ovista, joita kunnioitetaan.

Vanhat M100 metron ovet ovat tosi huonot kun ne saa kovin helposti auki rynnimällä väliin, ei siinä kuljettaja mitään auta.

----------


## risukasa

> Kyllä tuohon ihan hyvä lääke. Sen verran lujaa sulkeutuvat ovet, että oven väliin ryntääjä saa mustelmia.


Tuollaiset pitää sitten ottaa käyttöön ihan hissun kissun, joku sosialistinen ohjeistamispäällikkö kun kuulee että jossain on ovi josta joku voi itselleen mustelman hankkia, niin sellainen ammutaan alas.

----------


## petteri

> Tuollaiset pitää sitten ottaa käyttöön ihan hissun kissun, joku sosialistinen ohjeistamispäällikkö kun kuulee että jossain on ovi josta joku voi itselleen mustelman hankkia, niin sellainen ammutaan alas.


Sm4:n ovista saa kunnon mustelmat. 

Nimim. Kokemusta on.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

HS-omakaupunki otsikoi rehvakkaan asiantuntevasti: Automaattimetron ongelma selviämässä (sillä tämähän olikin varmasti ensimmäinen ja viimeinen automaattimetron ongelma).

----------


## hmikko

> HS-omakaupunki otsikoi rehvakkaan asiantuntevasti: Automaattimetron ongelma selviämässä (sillä tämähän olikin varmasti ensimmäinen ja viimeinen automaattimetron ongelma).


Jutun mukaan seinän ja junan oven väliin jäävän raon koko riippuu junan täyttöasteesta. Itselleni jäi mysteerioksi mitä tuolla mahdetaan tarkoittaa. Jos vaunun lattia on kuorman takia alempana, niin ei kai se ovien kohdalleen osumista haittaa? Vai onko tässä kyse automaattiohjauksen jarrutuksen osumisesta ruutuun?

----------


## Mikle

> Jutun mukaan seinän ja junan oven väliin jäävän raon koko riippuu junan täyttöasteesta. Itselleni jäi mysteerioksi mitä tuolla mahdetaan tarkoittaa.


Ei selvinnyt oikein minullekaan, mitä tuolla meinaavat. 

Villinä veikkauksena, voisiko tuo tarkoittaa tilannetta, että juna on lastissa "toispuoleisesti" ts. toisella sivulla on enemmän porukkaa kuin toisella ja siten rako on joko liian nafti tai liian suuri? Tai sitten ilmajouset antavat sen verran myöten kuorman lastauksen ja purun aikana, että juna kori ottaa kiinni tähän ovi-viritykseen? No, en tiedä. Toivottavasti siellä automaattitoimistossa tietävät :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei selvinnyt oikein minullekaan, mitä tuolla meinaavat.


Eikös ongelma ole se, että ovien ja junan seinän väliin jää rako. Ja tämän ongelman lähde on puolestaan se, että 100- ja 200-sarjan ovet ovat eri kohdilla, minkä vuoksi oviaukko on leveämpi laituriovissa kuin vaunun ovissa.

Tästäkin turhasta ongelmasta ja kustannuksista päästään, kun myönnetään koko kuljettajattomuus tarpeettomaksi ja luovutaan siitä ja laituriovista.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Eikös ongelma ole se, että ovien ja junan seinän väliin jää rako. Ja tämän ongelman lähde on puolestaan se, että 100- ja 200-sarjan ovet ovat eri kohdilla, minkä vuoksi oviaukko on leveämpi laituriovissa kuin vaunun ovissa.


Toki. Tarkoitinkin jutussa nimenomaan mainintaa siitä, että lisävaikeuksia aiheuttaa vaunun matkustajamäärän vaihtelu. Itse en hahmota, miten tämä vaikuttaa ovien kohdalleen osumiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitinkin jutussa nimenomaan mainintaa siitä, että lisävaikeuksia aiheuttaa vaunun matkustajamäärän vaihtelu. Itse en hahmota, miten tämä vaikuttaa ovien kohdalleen osumiseen.


Etköhän päätellyt jo oikein, että se vaikuttaa pysähtymistarkkuuteen. Tosin en osaa selittää, miksi. Tietokoneen ohjaaman junanhan luulisi olevan mahdollista kulkea niin, että sille on ennalta säädetty nopeus sijainnin perusteella. Eli junan jarrutustehoa säädetään sijainti- ja nopeustiedon perusteella. Mutta ehkä kustannussyistä junan hallinnassa tingitään sekä sijaintitiedon mittauksen että jarrutuksen säädön tarkkuuksissa. Ja se johtaa siihen, että raskaamman junan pysäyttäminen on epätäsmällisempää kuin kevyen.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Eikös ongelma ole se, että ovien ja junan seinän väliin jää rako. Ja tämän ongelman lähde on puolestaan se, että 100- ja 200-sarjan ovet ovat eri kohdilla, minkä vuoksi oviaukko on leveämpi laituriovissa kuin vaunun ovissa.


Minä puolestani en hahmota, miten laiturioviaukon leveys vaikuttaa junan seinän ja laituriseinän väliin jäävään rakoon. Minun nähdäkseni tuo rako olisi ainakin Vuosaaren ratkaisussa olemassa ja saman kokoinen, vaikka oviaukot olisivat millilleen saman levyiset.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä puolestani en hahmota, miten laiturioviaukon leveys vaikuttaa junan seinän ja laituriseinän väliin jäävään rakoon. Minun nähdäkseni tuo rako olisi ainakin Vuosaaren ratkaisussa olemassa ja saman kokoinen, vaikka oviaukot olisivat millilleen saman levyiset.


Luulen, siis en tiedä, kun en ole kysynyt HKL-Metroliikenteestä, josta tietenkin kuka hyvänsä voi kysyä oikean tiedon ja meidän luulemisemme sitten loppuu.

Mutta luulen, että kyse on siitä, että kun hyvin käyttäytyvät ihmiset asettuvat metron oven molemmin sivuin päästääkseen ensin ulos tulevat matkustajat pois, laituriovien tapauksessa toisella puolen oviaukkoa seistään laiturin reunan seinän vieressä ja toisella puolen vaunun seinän vieressä. Oletetaan, että vaunu täyttyy ja jonottajia on vaunun ulkopuolella, kun ovet alkavat mennä kiinni. Se, joka seisoo vaunun seinän vieressä seisoo laiturioven junan puolella, ei laiturin puolella. Siis ovet sulkeutuvat, ja henkilö jää junan seinän ja sulkeutuneen laiturioven väliin.

Tämä on ainoa rako joka minun mielestäni voi laituriovien kanssa olla turvallisuusriski.

Muuten, se että me tässä tätä asiaa ihmettelemme, osoitta, miten erinomaista meidän tiedotuksemme ja lehdistö ovat. Puhutaan epämääräisistä asioista, luodaan mieli- ja kauhukuvia, mutta ei kerrota, mistä oikeasti on kysymys. Esim. HS:ssa on useissa artikkeleissa erillinen fakta-palsta. Mutta missään ei ole selvitetty, mikä tämä mystinen rako on. Hienoa!

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tämä on ainoa rako joka minun mielestäni voi laituriovien kanssa olla turvallisuusriski.


Enpä ollut tuota tullutkaan ajatelleeksi. Kiitos selvennyksestä! Tuo on myös kertaluokkaa vaikeampi aukko tukkia.

----------


## hylje

Laituriovien funktio on turvallisuus ja osittain myös sujuvuus. Kerrataan toimintavuo: Ovet avataan yhtäaikaa. Odotetaan pysäkkiaika. Laituriovet suljetaan ensin. Odotetaan että laituriovien ja junan ovien väliin jääneet matkustajat siirtyvät junaan. Junan ovet suljetaan. Turvallisuus muodostuu siitä, ettei matkustaja ole koskaan kosketuksissa liikkuvan junan kanssa. Sujuvuus muodostuu siitä, että laituriovien sulkeuduttua myöhästyneitä matkustajia ei voi siirtyä junan puolelle, vaikka junan ovia ei vielä ole kokonaan suljettu.

Jos matkustajat eivät jostain syystä pysty siirtymään ovien välisestä aukosta junan puolelle järkevässä marginaalissa, jos vaikka juna on tupaten täynnä, pitää aloittaa vuo alusta. Tämä on yhä turvallista, mutta sujuvuus kärsii oleellisesti.

----------


## Mikle

> Ja tämän ongelman lähde on puolestaan se, että 100- ja 200-sarjan ovet ovat eri kohdilla, minkä vuoksi oviaukko on leveämpi laituriovissa kuin vaunun ovissa.


Tämä on toki looginen selitys, mutta linkitetystä jutusta kerrottu rungon täyttöasteen vaikutus noihin rakoihin ei silti aukene minulle. Voihan se toki olla, että toimittaja on vahingossa sekoittanut kuulemaansa ja kirjoittanut "sinnepäin". 

Ja jos kysymys olisi automaattikuskin jarrutuksen osumatarkkuudesta eri painoilla, niin luulisi siinä vaiheessa tarvittavan koeajoja vaikkapa metrovarikolla asian todentamiseen ja varmaan sitä kautta jarrutusta voisi säätää.  

Yhtä kaikki tulemme varmaan näkemään vielä monta hauskaa vaihetta tässä automaattihankkeessa :Laughing:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kerrataan toimintavuo: Ovet avataan yhtäaikaa. Odotetaan pysäkkiaika. Laituriovet suljetaan ensin. Odotetaan että laituriovien ja junan ovien väliin jääneet matkustajat siirtyvät junaan. Junan ovet suljetaan. Turvallisuus muodostuu siitä, ettei matkustaja ole koskaan kosketuksissa liikkuvan junan kanssa. Sujuvuus muodostuu siitä, että laituriovien sulkeuduttua myöhästyneitä matkustajia ei voi siirtyä junan puolelle, vaikka junan ovia ei vielä ole kokonaan suljettu.
> 
> Jos matkustajat eivät jostain syystä pysty siirtymään ovien välisestä aukosta junan puolelle järkevässä marginaalissa, jos vaikka juna on tupaten täynnä, pitää aloittaa vuo alusta. Tämä on yhä turvallista, mutta sujuvuus kärsii oleellisesti.


Siis juuri näinhän eivät laituriovet ainakaan tyypillisesti toimi. Tässä esimerkki Pariisista. Selkeästi näkyy että junan ovi menee kiinni ensin. Jos mahtuu seisomaan junan ja laiturioven välissä kun junan ovet ovat menneet kiinni, voi jäädä loukkuun aika ikävään paikkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis juuri näinhän eivät laituriovet ainakaan tyypillisesti toimi. Tässä esimerkki Pariisista. Selkeästi näkyy että junan ovi menee kiinni ensin. Jos mahtuu seisomaan junan ja laiturioven välissä kun junan ovet ovat menneet kiinni, voi jäädä loukkuun aika ikävään paikkaan.


Tässä videossa näkyi laituriovissa joustavan näköiset heiluvat läpät, jotka ovat kiinni ovien vastatusten tulevissa reunoissa. Läpät siis ovat kohti junan seinää. Joistain läpistä on puhuttu meilläkin vahinkojen estäjinä, joten ehkä jotain samantapaista on sitten tulossa Vuosaaren oviin.

Kun tätäkin asiaa on hierottu viime syksystä lähtien, ei voi kuin ihmetellä, eikö tässä projektissa ole mitään tietoa siitä, miten asiat ovat muualla, jotta voisi ottaa opiksi.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Siis juuri näinhän eivät laituriovet ainakaan tyypillisesti toimi. Tässä esimerkki Pariisista. Selkeästi näkyy että junan ovi menee kiinni ensin. Jos mahtuu seisomaan junan ja laiturioven välissä kun junan ovet ovat menneet kiinni, voi jäädä loukkuun aika ikävään paikkaan.


Näyttäisi siltä myös kommenttejen tukemana että Pariisin laituriovien tärkein funktio onkin turvallisen laituritilan kasvattaminen, kun meilläkin tuttu laiturin varotila voidaan korvata kapealla seinällä. Tarvitaanko Suomessa sellaista nyt tai joskus myöhemmin?

----------


## hmikko

> Kun tätäkin asiaa on hierottu viime syksystä lähtien, ei voi kuin ihmetellä, eikö tässä projektissa ole mitään tietoa siitä, miten asiat ovat muualla, jotta voisi ottaa opiksi.


No juu, semminkin kun ovia on rustaamassa Siemens, jonka ei luulisi olevan ihan ensimmäistä kertaa pappia kyydissä. Arktinen erikoisolosuhde tappaa talossa ja tunnelissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Näyttäisi siltä myös kommenttejen tukemana että Pariisin laituriovien tärkein funktio onkin turvallisen laituritilan kasvattaminen, kun meilläkin tuttu laiturin varotila voidaan korvata kapealla seinällä. Tarvitaanko Suomessa sellaista nyt tai joskus myöhemmin?


Lukemani mukaan niiden funktio on sekä estää raiteille tippuminen että raiteiden ylitys määräysten vastaisesti. Jälkimmäisestä on tullut paikoin jopa ongelma, ja tällaiset tapaukset aiheuttavat viivästyksiä vaikkei henkiä menetettäisikään. Ensimmäinen taas voidaan hahmottaa turvallisen laituritilan kasvattamiseksi ruuhkaisimmilla asemilla ja linjoilla.

----------


## Knightrider

On uutisoitu paljon tapauksia, joissa joku hoipertelee tai juoksee yhden asemavälin rataa pitkin. En sitten tiedä että miksi. Laituriovin metron häiriöherkkyys vähintäänkin puolittuu, kunhan itse laituriovet eivät aiheuta ongelmia.

----------


## aulis

Ovatko Vuosaaren laituriovet jo matkustajien käytössä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ovatko Vuosaaren laituriovet jo matkustajien käytössä?


Eivät ole. Nyt odotetaan, että Siemens keksii jostain mainitut läpät, saa ne asennetuksi ja sitten taas kokeillaan.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Tässä videossa näkyi laituriovissa joustavan näköiset heiluvat läpät, jotka ovat kiinni ovien vastatusten tulevissa reunoissa. Läpät siis ovat kohti junan seinää.


Jos M100:n ja M200:n seinät ovat samalla leveydellä, niin ovien sijainnissa leveyssuunnassa on silloin ainakin viisi senttiä eroa. M100:n liukuovet ovat seinälinjasta sisään vedettyjä. M200:n ovet puolestaan aukeavat seinälinjasta ulospäin. Lisäksi meidän metrojunissamme tuntuu olevan varsin joustava ilmajousitus, joka tosiaan voi muuttaa kuormituksen mukaan junan sijaintia sivusuunnassa. Näistä yhdessä voi syntyä selvästi suurempi vaihteluväli kuin pieniprofiilista (pieniulottumaista) vakiokalustoa käyttävässä järjestelmässä. 

Kaikki tämä spekulaatiota. Spekuloin lisäksi uutisten pohjalta, että järjestelmän tilaaja ei hyväksynyt toimittajan näkemystä hyväksyttävästä raosta.

----------


## Mikle

Osuipa tällainen Hesan metron automatisointia kommentoiva kirjoitus silmiin netin syövereistä.

En ainakaan haku-toiminnolla löytänyt tätä aiemmin foorumilta.

----------


## MaZo

> Lisäksi meidän metrojunissamme tuntuu olevan varsin joustava ilmajousitus, joka tosiaan voi muuttaa kuormituksen mukaan junan sijaintia sivusuunnassa. Näistä yhdessä voi syntyä selvästi suurempi vaihteluväli kuin pieniprofiilista (pieniulottumaista) vakiokalustoa käyttävässä järjestelmässä.


Ilmajousissa on jousikohtainen säätö, joka pitää jouset vakiokorkeudella hetkellisiä poikkeamia lukuunottamatta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilmajousissa on jousikohtainen säätö, joka pitää jouset vakiokorkeudella hetkellisiä poikkeamia lukuunottamatta.


Ilmajousituksen käyttö on yleistä juuri tähän tarkoitukseen. Eli pitämään lattiakorkeus vakiona vaunun kuorman muuttuessa.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> vakiokorkeudella hetkellisiä poikkeamia lukuunottamatta.


Uskoisin, että nimimerkki late- tarkoitti juuri tuon hetkellisen poikkeaman aiheuttamaa korin siirtymää sivusuunnassa. Eli vaunun kori osuu näihin ovivirityksiin lastauksen tai lastin purun aikana. Sitä en tiedä, onko siihen suunniteltu oikeasti jäävän niin pieni rako, että tästä aiheutuu haittaa ( siis kosketus laiturioviin) . Luulisi junan peilienkin vievän reilummin tilaa sivusuunnassa. No, jälleen kerran spekulaatiota meikäläisen osalta vailla varmaa tietoa.

----------


## Albert

Vuosaaren asemalle on kohta 11 kuukautta värkätty laituriovia pohjoiselle raiteelle. Rakentaminen alkoi 10.8.2010. Eikä valmiilta näytä vieläkään. Marraskuussa 2010 kerrottiin, että ovet otetaan käyttöön "hieman myöhästyneinä" tammikuun lopulla 2011. No talvitestit jäivät tuolloin tekemättä. 
Mitähän tuostakin tulee...



> Luulisi junan peilienkin vievän reilummin tilaa sivusuunnassa.


Mihin automaattijuna peilejä rarvitsee.  :Wink:

----------


## Mikle

> Mihin automaattijuna peilejä rarvitsee.


Tosiaan joo, peilithän on eilispäivää :Laughing:  Tosin onhan joissain uudemmissa ihmiskuljettajankin ajamissa junayksiköissä peilit korvattu kameroilla, kuten Sm6. 

Mutta eikös laituriovia ole tarkoitus kuitenkin käyttää pitkän aikaa Metrossakin kuljettajan ajamien junien kanssa?
Kylläkin alunperin tuossa arvailin peilien ja M200-sarjan aukinaisten ovien viemää tilaan junan sivulla. Enkä tiedä, onko tällä käytännössä mitään merkitystä. Kunhan arvailin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tosiaan joo, peilithän on eilispäivää


Täytyy niiden peilien silti mahtua sinne, koska laituriovet rakennetaan ensin ja vasta sitten poistetaan kuljettajat. Jos automaattilinja olisi täysin uusi, voitaisiin toki suunnitella peilittömille junille. Tuskin M100:siin kuitenkaan rakennetaan kameroita peilejä korvaamaan.

----------


## Mikle

> Täytyy niiden peilien silti mahtua sinne, koska laituriovet rakennetaan ensin ja vasta sitten poistetaan kuljettajat. Jos automaattilinja olisi täysin uusi, voitaisiin toki suunnitella peilittömille junille. Tuskin M100:siin kuitenkaan rakennetaan kameroita peilejä korvaamaan.


Näinhän se on. Ja toisaalta kyllä se kamera-aparaattikin ainakin toistaiseksi vie tilaa kyljessä. Eri asia sitten kun riittävän tehokas kamera saadaan nuppineulan pään kokoiseksi. Tai ainakin melkein  :Wink:

----------


## MaZo

> Ja toisaalta kyllä se kamera-aparaattikin ainakin toistaiseksi vie tilaa kyljessä. Eri asia sitten kun riittävän tehokas kamera saadaan nuppineulan pään kokoiseksi. Tai ainakin melkein


Kyllähän nykytekniikka mahdollistaa hyvinkin pienet kamerat, mutta kameraa ei voi kuitenkaan sijoittaa aivan junan kylkeen kiinni, koska sitten siitä ei nää mitään. Jo nyt M200 peilistä on vaikea nähdä, kun ohjaamoa lähin ovi työntyy kyljestä ulos näkökenttään.

----------


## Markku K

Ja jotenkin pitäisi ratkaista miten kameran linssi pidetään puhtaana silloin kun kamera osoittaa ajosuuntaan. Ehkä peruutuskameroista tuttu liikkuva suojakansi? Mitä jos kansi ei aukeakkaan? --> pidetään peilit.

----------


## risukasa

> Ja jotenkin pitäisi ratkaista miten kameran linssi pidetään puhtaana silloin kun kamera osoittaa ajosuuntaan. Ehkä peruutuskameroista tuttu liikkuva suojakansi? Mitä jos kansi ei aukeakkaan? --> pidetään peilit.


Onhan noita ratkaisuja olemassa. Yksi tyypillinen on liikkuva suojakalvo linssin edessä, jota rullataan pyyhkijöiden läpi.

----------


## aki

Kovin hankalaa tuntuu tuo Laituriovien yhteensovittaminen M100-sarjan junien kanssa olevan http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/0...e_2800660.html

----------


## Albert

> Ensimmäinen vanha metrojuna on jo saatu varustettua automaattiajoon.  Junaa    testataan Vartiokylän metrovarikon testiraiteella automaatin ajamana.


Mikähän vaunupari on kyseessä?

----------


## MaZo

> Mikähän vaunupari on kyseessä?


Vaunupari 117-118.

----------


## Albert

> Vaunupari 117-118.


Kiitos tiedosta. Ilmankos sitä on nähnyt Ratasmyllyntien "varrella".

----------


## Antero Alku

Käykääpäs lukemassa Mirva Haltian blogia! Haltia kirjoittaa, että HKL:n johtokunta on keskustellut automaattiprojektin myöhästymisestä ja sen syistä, ja ettei keskustelu sovi julkisuuteen. Blogin ensimmäinen nimetön kommentti kertoo yhden näkemyksen ongelmista. Kommentaattori ei ole mikään tyhjän hölöttäjä, vaan selvästi perillä siitä, missä ollaan menossa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Käykääpäs lukemassa Mirva Haltian blogia!


Luin tuota ummikkona ja sain sen kuvan, että kysymys on muustakin kuin hankalasti Helsinkiin sovitettavista laituriovista. Olin ollut siinä käsityksessä, että uusi kulunvalvontajärjestelmä ainakin on suht standardikamaa eikä junien automaattisessa ohjaamisessakaan teknisesti ole mitään mullistavaa, ja että ongelmat liittyvät lähinnä siihen, että automaatti ei vaan tuota sitä hyvää ja kaunista mitä mainospuheissa on luvattu. Mutta onko nyt niin, että kulunvalvontojärjestelmän tai automaattiajon itsensä osalta on ostettu sika säkissä korruption takia?

----------


## kouvo

> Luin tuota ummikkona ja sain sen kuvan, että kysymys on muustakin kuin hankalasti Helsinkiin sovitettavista laituriovista.


Tuon anonyymin kommentin peruseella alkaa tuntumaan että nuo laituriovet ovat vaan tekosyy, jolla metrokioski yrittää kiinnittää huomiota muualle ja ostaa lisäaikaa kun koko pesä on totaalisen sekaisin. Ei kai niitä laiturioviakaan edes metrokioskin ammattitaido(ttomuude)lla tarvitse kuukausitolkulla säätää.

Sanakirja, hkl johtokunta - suomi 

riskienhallinta = salailu, peittely, valehtelu

----------


## hylje

Siemens on tunnettu voitelusta maailmalla. Ei yksi Google-haku paljasta kaikkea: Eihän monikansallinen yhtiö toistuvasti lahjoisi, jos se ei olisi liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaa? Olisi suorastaan poikkeuksellista, että Siemensin voittama automaattiprojekti ei olisi perustunut lahjontaan ja kilpailutusjärjestelmän kavaltamiseen. Varsinkin kun rehellisessä Suomessa kynnys tutkia korruptiota on melko suurta.

----------


## Albert

> Kommentaattori ei ole mikään tyhjän hölöttäjä, vaan selvästi perillä siitä, missä ollaan menossa.
> Antero


Kyllä siltä anonyymi ykköseltä tulee myös täyttä asiattomuutta. Antaa aihetta epäillä koko kirjoituksen asiallisuutta.
Totta kai tuollainen teksti sopii metron ja raitiotien vastustajille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä siltä anonyymi ykköseltä tulee myös täyttä asiattomuutta.


Tarkoitatko puhetta maanpetturuudesta? Muilta osin teksti on minusta sellaista, että kirjoittajan täytyy olla varsin hyvin selvillä siitä, mitä hankkeessa on tapahtunut. Esimerkiksi tiedot automaatin ajotavasta eivät voine perustua muuhun kuin tietoon Myllypuron tunnelin koeajoista, joista ei ole kerrottu edes Hesarissa.

Minusta merkittävää ei ole epäolennainen vaan olennainen. Jos tiedot  maanpetturuuskohtahan ei ole tietoa vaan kirjoittajan spekulointia asiassa, josta ilmeisesti ei ole perillä kuten siitä, miten projetki on edennyt  pitävät paikkansa, tilanne on todellakin vakava. Ja Mirvan kommentin perusteella näyttää siltä, että kirjoittaja lienee kertonut sen, mikä on kerrottu johtokunnallekin.

Minä en epäile kirjoittajan kertomia ongelmia, koska fysiikan perusteella on täysin johdonmukaista, että juuri siten tulee käymään kuin kirjoittaja on kertonut. Käytännössä on Köpiksestä nähty, ettei 1,5 minuutin vuoroväli automaatilla toimi. Voi tietenkin toimia, jos alennetaan linjanopeutta. Mutta Köpiksessä eivät tainneet junat sitten enää riittää.

Kaikkea sitä, mitä automaatille on luvattu ja millä se valtuustolle myytiin, ei ole mahdollista saada samalla kertaa. Tosin ihmettelen, jos niinkin suuri firma kuin Siemens on mennyt sen kaiken hankintasopimuksessa lupaamaan. No, heillä ei ole konkreettista kokemusta Köpiksestä, joka oli Ansaldon kauppa. Ja Helsingissähän Siemens oli kisassa Ansaldon kanssa ja Siemens voitti kiertoaikalupauksellaan. Ansaldon valituskäsittely lienee vielä kesken.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Minä en epäile kirjoittajan kertomia ongelmia, koska fysiikan perusteella on täysin johdonmukaista, että juuri siten tulee käymään kuin kirjoittaja on kertonut. Käytännössä on Köpiksestä nähty, ettei 1,5 minuutin vuoroväli automaatilla toimi. Voi tietenkin toimia, jos alennetaan linjanopeutta. Mutta Köpiksessä eivät tainneet junat sitten enää riittää.


Lillessä ajetaan automaattia ruuhkassa minuutin vuorovälillä.  :Rolling Eyes:  Toki junat ovat vähän lyhyempiä kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lillessä ajetaan automaattia ruuhkassa minuutin vuorovälillä.  Toki junat ovat vähän lyhyempiä kuin Helsingissä.


Mietitäänpäs asiaa hetki. Pienen pohdiskelun perusteella minimivuoroväli linjalla ilman ruuhkaantumista on kolmen tekijän summa: turvaväli (aikana) + pysäkkiaika + pysäkin tyhjenemiseen menevä aika (junan on ehdittävä alta pois, ennen kuin toinen voi tulla tilalle). Taikka ensimmäinen ja viimeinen taitavat mennä päällekkäin. No joka tapauksessa, ensimmäinen riippuu pitkälti matkanopeudesta. Kuten tunnettua, liike-energia nousee nopeuden toisessa potenssissa, joten turvaväliä on kasvatettava nopeuden kasvaessa, myös sekunneissa laskettaessa. Mitä turvaväli pienimmillään voi olla, sitä en osaa sanoa. Turvaväli riippuu myös käytetystä tekniikasta. Esimerkiksi kumipyöriä käytettäessä turvaväli voi olla pienempi. Arvataan, että se on jotain 10 ja 30 sekunnin välillä. Asemaltalähtöaika taas riippuu ihan suoraan asemalaiturin taikka junan pituudesta: mitä pidempi laituri, sen kauemmin sen tyhjeneminen kestää. Noin arviolta tämä aika on 3 - 10 sekuntia. Ehkäpä voidaan sanoa, että turvavälin vaatima aika on määräävä, ja tuota ei tarvitse huomioida. 

Sitten on vielä pysähdysaika ja tämä on sitten ehdoton enimmäispysähdysaika, sillä jos yksikin juna jollain asemalla tämän ylittää, niin takana tuleva liikenne välittömästi ruuhkautuu. Seurauksena on toisaalta tukos, joka siirtyy hiljakseen taaksepäin. Se ei pääse purkautumaan jos minimivuoroväli on käytössä. Eteenpäin taas liikkuu aukko, käytännössä yksi junavuoro puuttuu. Jos pääteasemalla on varajunia, aukko on tukittavissa ja jos toisella pääteasemalla on tilaa ylinmääräisille junille, ruuhka on purettavissa siinä vaiheessa kun se on perääntynyt sinne asti. Seurauksena tosin on yhden varajunan siirtyminen päättäriltä toiselle, varajunia ja varapaikkoja täytyy siis olla useita. Ilman tällaista järjestelyä koko linja onkin loppupäivän soikkelissa. Ja ehkäpä tuollainen järjestelykään riitä, sillä aukko vuoroissa lisää ruuhkia asemilla ja sitä kautta pysäkkiaikaa, joten voi olla, että uusia junasumppuja syntyy nopeammin kuin niitä voidaan purkaa.

Siksipä yksinkertaisin tapa pitää linja liikennöitävässä kunnossa on antaa tarpeeksi pelivaraa pysäkkiaikaan. Normaali pysäkkiaika on välillä 10 - 30 sekuntia, ehkä yläraja 45 sekuntia, jos lnjalla on asemia, joilla suuri osa matkustajista vaihtuu, kuten Helsingissä rautatieasema. Tämän päälle on sitten laitettava marginaali. 10 sekuntia riittänee useinmiten, mutta on turhan todennäköistä, että se menee ainakin kerran päivässä rikki ja homma on sitä myötä selvä. Puoli minuuttia on jo parempi, silloin järjestelmä romahtanee vain muutaman kerran viikossa ja minuutti kaiketi alkaa olla sitä luokkaa, että se menee rikki asemalla vain poikkeustilanteen takia. Sellaisiakin kuitenkin sattuu aina väliin. Jos lukemat ovat suunnilleen oikein, niin vuorovälin minimiksi saadaan jotain minuutin ja kahden välistä.

Mietitäänpä sitten, millä edellytyksillä minuutin vuoroväli on mahdollinen. Turvavälin pitää olla pieni, siis huippunopeus voinee olla korkeintaan 40 km/h. Junien pitää myös olla lyhyitä ja matkustajamäärien pieniä. Kumipyörät auttavat myös asiaa. Että kai se on ihan mahdollinen kunhan vain matkustajamäärät pysyvät raitiovaunuluokassa. Olisikohan tilanne Lillessä tuon näköinen? Mutta suuremmissa järjestelmissä taitaa olla vain parasta pitää vähintään kolmen minuutin vuoroväli ja ajaa pidemmillä junilla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Sitten on vielä pysähdysaika ja tämä on sitten ehdoton enimmäispysähdysaika, sillä jos yksikin juna jollain asemalla tämän ylittää, niin takana tuleva liikenne välittömästi ruuhkautuu. Seurauksena on toisaalta tukos, joka siirtyy hiljakseen taaksepäin. Se ei pääse purkautumaan jos minimivuoroväli on käytössä. Eteenpäin taas liikkuu aukko...


Täytyy korjata itseäni: tuo kuvaus järjestelmän romahtamisesta perustuu liian yksinkertaistaviin oletuksiin. Mietin asiaa vielä yöllä sängyssä. Todellinen tilanne taitaapi olla hiukan monimutkaisempi, koska todelliset pysähdysajat vaihtelevat asemalta toiselle. Tämä voi antaa mahdollisuuksia toipumiselle osuuksilla, missä pysähdykset sujuvat ripeästi, mutta toisaalta ruuhkaisimpien asemien kohdalla ongelma voi pahentua. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella taas sekaisin mennyttä liikennettä voi ehkä palauttaa säätämällä vuoroväliä (käskemällä osia junia ajamasta hitaammin, kääntämällä junia ennen pääteasemaa...) ja niin edelleen. Mutta vaikka yksityiskohdat eivät ehkä ihan osu kohdalleen, kokonaiskuva on selvä: kun kapasiteetti on täysin käytössä, yhden junan pysäkkiajan maksimin ylitys aiheuttaa ketjureaktioina ongelmia koko järjestelmään, joita on vaikea korjata.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mietitäänpäs asiaa hetki. Pienen pohdiskelun perusteella minimivuoroväli linjalla ilman ruuhkaantumista on kolmen tekijän summa: turvaväli (aikana) + pysäkkiaika + pysäkin tyhjenemiseen menevä aika (junan on ehdittävä alta pois, ennen kuin toinen voi tulla tilalle). Taikka ensimmäinen ja viimeinen taitavat mennä päällekkäin. No joka tapauksessa, ensimmäinen riippuu pitkälti matkanopeudesta...


Juuri näin se menee. Vuoroväli on summa pysäkillä seisomisen ajasta, jarrutus-/kiihdytysajasta ja turva-ajasta. Jarrutus- ja turva-ajat riippuvat nopeudesta sekä hätäjarrustushidastuvuudesta. Pysäkkiaika pysäkin kuormituksesta ja ovien läpi kulkevasta ihmismäärästä.

Vuorovälin minimi saavutetaan, kun matkustajia ei ole lainkaan ja nopeus lähestyy nollaa. Minimi on siinä, missä junan pituuden mittaisen matkan jarrutus-/kiihdytysaika alkaa pidentää vuoroväliä enemmän kun nopueden hidastaminen lyhentää turva-aikaa.

Käytännössä tiedetään, että joukkoliikenteen minimivuoroväli on luokkaa 36 sekuntia (100 vuoroa tunnissa) pysäkillä, jolle mahtuu kaksi yksikköä. Toisaalta käytännössä tiedetään myös se, että pysäkin saapumis-/lähtöaikaväli eli vuoroväli on kaksi kertaa seisonta-aika. Mutta lisäksi näihin minimeihin liittyy jonotusaika pysäkille. Se aika ei ole vuorovälin osa, vaan tekijä linjanopeudessa ja kalustotarpeessa. Kun liikennettä ja sen kustannuksia halutaan optimoida, ei voida hyväksyä vuoroväliä, joka edellyttää jonotusta.

Jos ajatellaan Lilleä, siellähän ei ole oikeata metroa kuten Helsingissä vaan kumipyöräinen pieni VAL-metro. Junapituus on 26 metriä ja junan leveys 2 metriä. Juna siis on pienempi kuin meillä raitiovaunut. Kapasiteetiksi junalle ilmoitetaan 156 hlö (3 hlö/m2). Junassa on 6 ovea, joiden leveys on 1,3 m. Teoreettinen junan täyttymisen tai tyhjentymisen aika on 6,5 sekuntia, junan matkustajien vaihtamisen aika on 13 sekuntia. Pysäkkiajat pysynevät alle 20 sekunnin, sillä tuskinpa Lillessä on pysäkkiä, jolla vaihdettaisiin täysi poka. Ja kun junat ovat lyhyitä ja niissä on kumipyörät, turva-aika on lyhyempi kuin teräspyörillä. Linjan 1 linjanopeus on 37 km/h, keskipysäkkiväli on 0,8 km. Vastaa 70 km/h huippunopeutta, jos pysäkkiaika on 15 sekuntia.

Helsingissä ei onnistu se, mikä on Lillessä. Ovikapasiteettia on yli kuin puolet vähemmän. Junat ja asemat ovat lyhentämisen jälkeenkin noin 4 kertaa niin pitkät kuin Lillessä. 90-metrisellä asemalla kuluu meillä yhteensä 30 sekuntia aikaa siihen, että juna on poistunut asemalta ja seuraava juna on saapunut asemalle. Käytännön kokemuksesta tiedetään, että pysäkkiaikavaatimus on nyt ainakin 35 sekuntia kuormitetuimmalla pysäkillä ja kuljettajan ovivalvonnalla. Automaatin oviviiveet tuovat hyvinkin 5 lisäsekuntia. Minuutti ylitetään siis jo ilman turva-aikaa, joka on vähintään teoreettinen hätäjarrutusaika huippunopeudesta, ainakin 7 sekuntia. Tähän tulevat vielä päälle sekunnit järjestelmän epätarkkuudesta sekä varmuuskerroin. Eikä junan nopeus 90 metrin kiihtydyksen jälkeen ole kuin 43 km/h. Sillä ei päästä nykyiseen 40 km/h linjanopeuteen.

Eli yhteenvetona: Ensinnäkään ei pidä lähteä hakemaan esimerkkejä sieltä, mikä on aivan erilaista kuin meillä. VAL-minimetrot ovat pikemmin kuljettajattomia urabussijärjestelmiä kuin metroja. Paljon parempi esimerkki on Köpiksen metro, vaikka minimetro sekin on, kun junapituus on 40 metriä. Sitäkin on syytä verrata raitiovaunuun, joille noin 40 metriä on tavanomainen pituus nykyään Euroopassa. Köpiksessä on yksi ovi per 50 matkustajaa kun Lillessä on ovi per 26 matkustajaa. Meillä 66 matkustajaa per ovi. Köpiksessä on rautapyörät, Lillessä kumia. Köpiksessä ei toimi edes 1,5 minuutin vuoroväli, yritetty on, vaan siellä ajetaan kahta minuuttia. Puolta lyhyemmin junin kuin meillä on suunniteltu.

Toiseksi pitää ymmärtää, mitä voidaan saada ja mitä voidaan saada samalla kerralla:
Jos halutaan lyhyt vuoroväli, ei voi saada suurta linjanopeutta, lyhyttä kiertoaikaa ja pientä junatarvetta.Jos halutaan suuri linjanopeus, ei voi saada lyhyttä vuoroväliä eikä voi käyttä lyhyitä junia.Jos halutaan pieni kalustotarve, ei voi käyttää lyhyitä junia eikä lyhyttä vuoroväliä.Jos halutaan kuljettajaton automaatti, ei voi saada lyhyttä vuoroväliä, suurta linjanopeutta, pientä kalustotarvetta ja kustannussäästöjä.Jos halutaan imagosyistä automaatti, ei saada nykyisen metron palvelutasoa ja kapasiteettia eikä kustannustasoa.
Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos halutaan kuljettajaton automaatti, ei voi saada lyhyttä vuoroväliä, suurta linjanopeutta, pientä kalustotarvetta ja kustannussäästöjä.Jos halutaan imagosyistä automaatti, ei saada nykyisen metron palvelutasoa ja kapasiteettia eikä kustannustasoa.


Tuossa on muutama paikkansapitämätön väite automaatista. Pariisin linja 14 on kuljettajaton automaatti, jossa junat ovat suunnilleen samankokoisia kuin nykyisin Helsingissä. Linjanopeus hiukan nopeampi kuin Helsingissä hiukan lyhyemmällä pysäkkivälillä. Metrolinjan kuormitus on vähintään samaa luokkaa kuin Helsingissä.

Pariisin linjan 14 kokemuksien perusteella automaatti toimii hyvin rakennettuna paremmin kuin kuljettaja-ajo.

----------


## Albert

> Tarkoitatko puhetta maanpetturuudesta? Antero


En!
Tuon anonyymin toisessa ja kolmannessa kirjoituksessa on tekstiä, mikä saa tällaisen tavallisen ihmisen ihmettelemään.
Kuten eräs toinen kirjoittaja toteaa; jos anonyymillä on iskeä faktat pöytään, niin ei kun rikosilmoitusta tekemään. Mutta miksihän nyymi ei sitä tee :Confused: .

----------


## Samppa

> En!
> Tuon anonyymin toisessa ja kolmannessa kirjoituksessa on tekstiä, mikä saa tällaisen tavallisen ihmisen ihmettelemään.
> Kuten eräs toinen kirjoittaja toteaa; jos anonyymillä on iskeä faktat pöytään, niin ei kun rikosilmoitusta tekemään. Mutta miksihän nyymi ei sitä tee.


Työpaikka organisaatiossa?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuon anonyymin toisessa ja kolmannessa kirjoituksessa on tekstiä, mikä saa tällaisen tavallisen ihmisen ihmettelemään.
> Kuten eräs toinen kirjoittaja toteaa; jos anonyymillä on iskeä faktat pöytään, niin ei kun rikosilmoitusta tekemään. Mutta miksihän nyymi ei sitä tee.


Kun on kirjoittaja anonyymi, niin ei voi olla varmaa, onko sama kaveri kirjoittanut nuo kolme pätkää. Voi olla niinkin, että ensimmäisen on kirjoittanut joku ja kaksi muuta toinen, joka on innostunut ensimmäisen kirjoittamasta jutusta. Tyylit ovat melko samanlaisia, mutta äkkinäisellä lukemisella kaksi eroa näkyy kuitenkin: ensimmäinen kirjoittaja tekee koko ajan pieniä kielioppivirheitä, toinen ei niitä tee, mutta käyttää pikkusia lyhenteitä, esimerkiksi l. sanasta eli. Ensimmäinen kirjoittaja ei käytä sanaa eli ollenkaan.

Muutama ero on myös asioissa: toinen kirjoittaja haluaa heti alkuun puolustaa automaatin periaatteellista oikeutusta ja tekee sen käyttämällä juuri oikeita visiojargonin termejä. Ensimmäinen kirjoittaja puhuu 'maanpetoksesta' , mikä ei varmasti ole oikein, mutta jurirdiikka ei hänelle taida olla tuttua, toinen taas varsin täsmällisesti lahjonnasta, väärinkäytöksestä ja huonosta hallinnosta.

Voisi olla hauska tämän pohjalta miettiä mahdollisten eri kirjoittajien taustoja, mutta jätän sen täällä sikseen, koska kaiken varalta haluan kunnioittaa ensimmäisen kirjoittajan anonymiteettiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuossa on muutama paikkansapitämätön väite automaatista. Pariisin linja 14 on kuljettajaton automaatti, jossa junat ovat suunnilleen samankokoisia kuin nykyisin Helsingissä. Linjanopeus hiukan nopeampi kuin Helsingissä hiukan lyhyemmällä pysäkkivälillä. Metrolinjan kuormitus on vähintään samaa luokkaa kuin Helsingissä.


Tuossa on muutama paikkanasapitämätön väite Pariisin linjasta 14. Junat eivät ole suunnilleen samankokoisia, vaan metrin kapeampia. Siis kolmanneksen pienempiä. Ja Pariisin linjan 14 junat ovat kumipyörin, meillä teräspyörin. Pariisissa 90-metriä pitkässä junassa on 6 vaunua, meillä 6-vaunun juna on 120 m pitkä. Pariisissa on ovia keskimäärin 5 metrin välein, meillä ovia on 6,7 metrin välein. Linjan 14 linjanopeus on 40 km/h kuten meilläkin. Eikä linjalla 14 tietääkseni ajeta kuin 3 minuutin vuoroväliä.

Jos nyt vielä matkamääriä vertaillaan, niin meidän metrollamme ja linjalla 14 on se huomattava ero, että Hesan metro on esikaupunkijuna, jolla on selkeät ruuhkahuiput, jolloin matkustajia on vain yhteen suuntaan. 14 kulkee kaupunkirakenteen sisällä ja sillä matkustetaan molempiin suuntiin. Kuten pääasiassa kaikilla muillakin Pariisin metrolinjoilla. Ja Pariisin mittakaavassa tämä ainoa automaattimetro on mopo. Pariisissa on heidän oman laskunsa mukaan 16 metrolinjaa (kaksi bis-versiota), joista 14 on matkamäärällä mitaten sijalla 12.

Kuten jo aiemmin kirjoitin, olisi aihetta hakea ne vertailukohteet vertailukelpoisista tapauksista. Edelleen väitän, että Köpis on paras vertailukohde.




> Pariisin linjan 14 kokemuksien perusteella automaatti toimii hyvin rakennettuna paremmin kuin kuljettaja-ajo.


Eipä näytä pitävän paikkaansa Pariisissakaan. Siellä on ajettu 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä jo 50 vuotta, ilman automaattia. Linjalle 14 ja linjan 1 automatisoinnille ei luvata yhtään parempaa.




> Kun on kirjoittaja anonyymi, niin ei voi olla varmaa, onko sama kaveri kirjoittanut nuo kolme pätkää. Voi olla niinkin, että ensimmäisen on kirjoittanut joku ja kaksi muuta toinen, joka on innostunut ensimmäisen kirjoittamasta jutusta.


Minusta on aivan selvä, että ensimmäisen viestin kirjoittaja ei ole sama henkilö, kuin myöhempi, joka kehuu automaattia ja haukkuu raitioteitä ja syyttää Danielia lahjonnasta. Ensimmäisen kirjoittajan viesti on, että automaattiprojekti tulee perua. Toisen kirjoittajan viesti on, että kauppa on tehty väärän firman kanssa, mutta automaatti on hyvä asia. Kun siis kirjoituksissa on vastakkainen viesti automaatin tarpeellisuudesta, kyseessä ovat eri henkilöt.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Minusta on aivan selvä, että ensimmäisen viestin kirjoittaja ei ole sama henkilö, kuin myöhempi, joka kehuu automaattia ja haukkuu raitioteitä ja syyttää Danielia lahjonnasta. Ensimmäisen kirjoittajan viesti on, että automaattiprojekti tulee perua. Toisen kirjoittajan viesti on, että kauppa on tehty väärän firman kanssa, mutta automaatti on hyvä asia. Kun siis kirjoituksissa on vastakkainen viesti automaatin tarpeellisuudesta, kyseessä ovat eri henkilöt.Antero


Tai sitten voi olla, että kyseessä on epävakaa henkilö, joka esittää ensin sitä ja sitten tätä, varsinkin jos tuntee kohtaavansa vastustusta.
Meitä kun on moneen junaan ja moni on jäänyt laiturillekin. Astukoon nyymi esiin, katsotaan sitten, sillä nyyminahan sitä voi kirjoittaa rauhassa mitä mieleen juolahtaa.
Itse en ole automaattimetromiehiä, ettäs tiedätte  :Wink: .

----------


## petteri

> Tuossa on muutama paikkanasapitämätön väite Pariisin linjasta 14. Junat eivät ole suunnilleen samankokoisia, vaan metrin kapeampia. Siis kolmanneksen pienempiä. Ja Pariisin linjan 14 junat ovat kumipyörin, meillä teräspyörin. Pariisissa 90-metriä pitkässä junassa on 6 vaunua, meillä 6-vaunun juna on 120 m pitkä. Pariisissa on ovia keskimäärin 5 metrin välein, meillä ovia on 6,7 metrin välein. Linjan 14 linjanopeus on 40 km/h kuten meilläkin. Eikä linjalla 14 tietääkseni ajeta kuin 3 minuutin vuoroväliä.


Helsingin tulevan automaattimetron junat ovat 90 metrisiä kuten Pariisissakin. Leveys on kyllä Pariisissa 2,45 m, kun sen Helsingissä on 3,2 metriä. Pyörien laadulla on tuskin paljonkaan merkitystä.

Eikä Pariisin linja 14 ole mikään mopo, se on kyllä lyhin ja sillä on vähemmän asemia kuin muilla Pariisin linjoilla. Jossain lähteissä mainittu 62 miljoonaa matkustajaa on vanha luku vuodelta 2004 ennen linjan viimeistä pidennystä.. Ranskankielisen wikipedian mukaan tällä hetkellä tuolla linjalla on yli 450000 matkustajaa arkipäivänä. Kyseessä on siis yksi Pariisin vilkkaimmista linjoista asemaa kohden laskettuna ja toki osin automaatinkin ansiosta kaikkein nopeinkin. Vuoroväli on käsittääkseni nykyään ruuhkassa 2,5 minuuttia. Linja on optimoitu nopeaksi. Hyvin vertailukelpoinen Helsinkiin siis.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Helsingin tulevan automaattimetron junat ovat 90 metrisiä kuten Pariisissakin. Leveys on kyllä Pariisissa 2,45 m, kun sen Helsingissä on 3,2 metriä. Pyörien laadulla on tuskin paljonkaan merkitystä.


Kyllä sillä vain on. Kumipyörällä on suurempi kitka ja siten lyhyempi jarrutusmatka ja siten lyhyempi turvaväli. Hyvinkin kumipyörät voi olla se tekijä, joka mahdollistaa vuorovälin pienentämisen kolmesta minuutista 2,5 minuuttiin. Kumipyörillä on suurempi vierintävastus, eli energiankulutus on tavallista metroa suurempi. Ei sellaista ratkaisua huvikseen tehdä, jos sillä tavalla ei saataisi mitään oleellista etua. Ja muuta etua kuin lyhyempi vuoroväli ei kumipyörillä ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pyörien laadulla on tuskin paljonkaan merkitystä.


Sillä on erittäin paljon merkitystä. Pariisi ryhtyi käyttämään muutamilla linjoillaan kumipyöriä siksi, että niillä voitiin lyhentää vuoroväliä eli lisätä kapaisteettia noin 15 %. Tämä johtuu kumin terästä suuremmasta kitkasta, jolloin voidaan sallia lyhyempi turvaväli kuin teräspyörillä. Kuten Ville O. Turunen juuri ehti kirjoittaa.




> Eikä Pariisin linja 14 ole mikään mopo, ... Kyseessä on siis yksi Pariisin vilkkaimmista linjoista asemaa kohden laskettuna ja toki osin automaatinkin ansiosta kaikkein nopeinkin.


Kuten kirjoitin, pariisilaiset itse asettavat linjan 14 sijalle 12 Pariisin metrolinjojen kuormituksessa. Ei se ole mikään ihme, että siellä on käyttäjiä paljon enemmän kuin Helsingissä, sillä Pariisi on oikeasti suuri kaupunki, jossa metrolle on oikeasti tarvetta.




> Vuoroväli on käsittääkseni nykyään ruuhkassa 2,5 minuuttia. Linja on optimoitu nopeaksi. Hyvin vertailukelpoinen Helsinkiin siis.


Helsingissäkin vuoroväli on 2,5 minuuttia. Sitä ei vain käytetä kuin satunnaisesti. Kuten silloin, kun liikenteessä on ollut häiriö ja katkon synnyttämä aukko otetaan kiinni.

Ranskankielinen Wikipedia kehuu linjaa 14 nopeaksi automaatin vuoksi, kun sen linjanopeus on 40 km/h ja sanoo, että muilla linjoilla linjanopeus on 30 km/h. En ole tarkastanut linjanopeuksia, asemavälejä ja teoreettisia linjanopeuksia itse. Mutta keskiasemaväli Pariisissa on 400 metriä ja linjalla 14 asemaväli on 1150 m. Tämä merkitsee sitä, että linja 14 voi kiihdyttää junien maksiminopeuteen 80 km/h, mutta muilla linjoilla tämä ei ole mahdollista. 400 metrin asemavälillä suurin nopeus voi olla 68 km/h. Jos pysäkkiaika on 15 sekuntia, linjanopeus ei voi olla suurempi kuin 25 km/h. Jos lasketaan linjan 14 asemavälillä, linja 14 pääsee 40 km/h linjanopeuteen, kun huippunopeus on 80 km/h ja pysäkkiaika 27 sekuntia. Totuus siis on, ettei muun verkon hitaus johdu siitä, että niillä ei ole automaattia vaan lyhyestä pysäkkivälistä. Ja linja 14 pystyy 40 km/h linjanopeuteen automaatin pidentämistä pysäkkiajoista huolimatta, koska sillä on pitkät asemavälit.

Linjaa 1 ollaan muuttamassa automaatiksi. Sen asemaväli on 688 metriä. Jos asemaväli olisi kaikkialla sama, linjan 1 linjanopeus voisi olla kuljettaja-ajossa 15 sekunnin pysäkkiajalla 35 km/h mutta automaatilla linjan 14 pitkällä 27 sekunnin pysäkkiajalla 30 km/h. On siis turha kehua automaattia, kun nopeuden määrää  kuten fysiikka sanoo  pysäkkiväli eikä se, ajaako kuljettaja vain kone.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä sillä vain on. Kumipyörällä on suurempi kitka ja siten lyhyempi jarrutusmatka ja siten lyhyempi turvaväli. Hyvinkin kumipyörät voi olla se tekijä, joka mahdollistaa vuorovälin pienentämisen kolmesta minuutista 2,5 minuuttiin. Kumipyörillä on suurempi vierintävastus, eli energiankulutus on tavallista metroa suurempi. Ei sellaista ratkaisua huvikseen tehdä, jos sillä tavalla ei saataisi mitään oleellista etua. Ja muuta etua kuin lyhyempi vuoroväli ei kumipyörillä ole.


Minun käsitykseni on tähän asti ollut, että kumipyörillä oli etua silloin kun kiskojarrut ja sähköjarrut eivät toimineet nykyisellä tasolla eikä junissa ollut yhtä paljon tehoa kuin nykyään ja vetävien pyörien määrä oli matalampi. Eivätkö nuo syyt ovat kadonneet ja nykyisin saada sekä kumipyörillä että teräspyörillä matkustajat vaivatta nurin? Ja maksimikiihtyvyyden ja hidastuvuuden rajat tulevat nykyään seisovien matkustajien pystyssäpysymisen mukaan? Eikös hätäjarrutuksessa kiskojarrut anna aika rajun hidastuvuuden? Vai olenko käsittänyt väärin?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:28 ----------




> Linjaa 1 ollaan muuttamassa automaatiksi. Sen asemaväli on 688 metriä. Jos asemaväli olisi kaikkialla sama, linjan 1 linjanopeus voisi olla kuljettaja-ajossa 15 sekunnin pysäkkiajalla 35 km/h mutta automaatilla linjan 14 pitkällä 27 sekunnin pysäkkiajalla 30 km/h. On siis turha kehua automaattia, kun nopeuden määrää  kuten fysiikka sanoo  pysäkkiväli eikä se, ajaako kuljettaja vain kone.


Pariisin linjan 1 linjanopeus on muuten tällä hetkellä ruuhkassa 27,5 km/h, mutta sen nopeuden arvioidaan nousevan automatisoinnin ansiosta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös hätäjarrutuksessa kiskojarrut anna aika rajun hidastuvuuden? Vai olenko käsittänyt väärin?


Kiskojarrulla hidastuvuus on 3 m/s2. Bussin hidastuvuus on 5 m/s2. Aikana tämä merkitsee noin kaksinertaista turva-aikaa teräksellä verrattuna kumiin. Hätätilanteessa ei murehdita seisovista matkustajista. Kaatuminen ehjänä pysyvässä vaunussa tai bussissa on pienempi haitta kuin törmäys kunniakkaasti seisten.




> Pariisin linjan 1 linjanopeus on muuten tällä hetkellä ruuhkassa 27,5 km/h, mutta sen nopeuden arvioidaan nousevan automatisoinnin ansiosta.


Laskettua korkeampi linjanopeus voi johtua siitä, että osa asemaväleistä on keskimääräistä pidempiä ja päästään suurempiin nopeuksiin. Automaatin vaikutuksesta saadaan aikanaan tieto, joten katsotaan sitten.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kuten kirjoitin, pariisilaiset itse asettavat linjan 14 sijalle 12 Pariisin metrolinjojen kuormituksessa. Ei se ole mikään ihme, että siellä on käyttäjiä paljon enemmän kuin Helsingissä, sillä Pariisi on oikeasti suuri kaupunki, jossa metrolle on oikeasti tarvetta.


Korjataan vähän. Vuonna 2004 linja 14 oli 12 sijalla linjojen matkustajamäärissä 64 miljoonalla matkustajalla vuodessa. 2004 jälkeen uusia tilastoja ei ole julkaistu.

Sen jälkeen linjaa on pidennetty vuonna 2007 ja linjan matkustajamäärä on ilmeisesti noin tuplaantunut 450000 matkustajaan arkipäivänä eli ehkä 110-130 miljoonan välille. Kyseessä on siis yksi vilkkaimmista Pariisin linjoista kokonaismatkustajamäärän perusteella ja vilkkain asemaa kohti laskettuna.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:27 ----------




> Kiskojarrulla hidastuvuus on 3 m/s2. Bussin hidastuvuus on 5 m/s2. Aikana tämä merkitsee noin kaksinertaista turva-aikaa teräksellä verrattuna kumiin. Hätätilanteessa ei murehdita seisovista matkustajista. Kaatuminen ehjänä pysyvässä vaunussa tai bussissa on pienempi haitta kuin törmäys kunniakkaasti seisten.


Kiitos täsmennyksestä. 80 km/h tunnissa nopeudesta juna siis pysähtyy hätäjarrutuksessa kiskojarrulla 7,4 sekunnissa ja kumipyörillä 4,4 sekunnissa. 3 sekuntia on siis eroa tarvittavassa turvamarginaalissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiitos täsmennyksestä. 80 km/h tunnissa nopeudesta juna siis pysähtyy hätäjarrutuksessa kiskojarrulla 7,4 sekunnissa ja kumipyörillä 4,4 sekunnissa. 3 sekuntia on siis eroa tarvittavassa turvamarginaalissa.


Sekunnit tuntuvat pieniltä, mutta sekuntien osiin on perustettu koko hankkeiden kannattavuuslaskenta. Jota itse pidän kyllä virheenä. Mutta tässä asiassa sekuntien laskenta ei ole virhe.

Tuntuuhan numerojen valossa mitättömältä, seisooko bussi tai metro pysäkillään 12 sekuntia, 15 sekuntia, 20 sekuntia tai peräti yli 30 sekuntia. Mutta käytännössä kun seisot siellä bussissa, 12 sekuntia tuntuu oikealta pysäkkiajalta, 15 sekuntia tuntuu selvästi pitkältä ja 30 sekuntia ikuisuudelta.

Juju on siinä, että kun nämä muutamat sekunnit toistuvat joka pysäkin/aseman kohdalla ja kertautuvat muihin ajon vaiheisiin, siinä puhutaankin minuuteista kokonaismatka-ajassa. Ja pidätkö itse merkityksettömänä sitä, että näillä muutamilla sekunneilla on saatu 15 % lisää kapasiteettia? 15 % ei ole paljon vuorovälissä. Ajatellaan vaikka, että vuoroväli on 2 minuuttia. Siitä pois 15 % on 18 sekuntia, joka ei muutaman minuutin pysäkillä odottelussa tunnu paljon missään. Mutta 15 % lisää kapasiteettia miljardin arvoiselle metrolinjalle on 150 miljoonan euron arvoinen asia. Siis pelkistettynä, yhden sekunnin arvo on tässä tapauksessa 50.000.000 .

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Sekunnit tuntuvat pieniltä, mutta sekuntien osiin on perustettu koko hankkeiden kannattavuuslaskenta. Jota itse pidän kyllä virheenä. Mutta tässä asiassa sekuntien laskenta ei ole virhe.
> 
> Tuntuuhan numerojen valossa mitättömältä, seisooko bussi tai metro pysäkillään 12 sekuntia, 15 sekuntia, 20 sekuntia tai peräti yli 30 sekuntia. Mutta käytännössä kun seisot siellä bussissa, 12 sekuntia tuntuu oikealta pysäkkiajalta, 15 sekuntia tuntuu selvästi pitkältä ja 30 sekuntia ikuisuudelta.
> 
> Juju on siinä, että kun nämä muutamat sekunnit toistuvat joka pysäkin/aseman kohdalla ja kertautuvat muihin ajon vaiheisiin, siinä puhutaankin minuuteista kokonaismatka-ajassa. Ja pidätkö itse merkityksettömänä sitä, että näillä muutamilla sekunneilla on saatu 15 % lisää kapasiteettia? 15 % ei ole paljon vuorovälissä. Ajatellaan vaikka, että vuoroväli on 2 minuuttia. Siitä pois 15 % on 18 sekuntia, joka ei muutaman minuutin pysäkillä odottelussa tunnu paljon missään. Mutta 15 % lisää kapasiteettia miljardin arvoiselle metrolinjalle on 150 miljoonan euron arvoinen asia. Siis pelkistettynä, yhden sekunnin arvo on tässä tapauksessa 50.000.000 .


Jos vuoroväli on esimerkiksi perustapauksessa 90 sekuntia, 3 sekunnin ero turvamarginaalissa ja hätäjarrutusajassa vaikuttaa käsittääkseni linjan kapasiteettiin noin 3,4 %, ei siis 15 %.  Hätäjarrutusnopeudella ei ole merkitystä pysäkkiaikoihin ja linjanopeuteen, vain pienimpään mahdolliseen vuoroväliin. Tuo ero ei siis kertaudu.

Eikös nykytekniikalla sekä kumi- että teräspyörillä saadaan matkustajat nurin sekä kiihdytyksessä että jarrutuksessa eli normaalijarrutuksiin ja -kiihdytyksiin pyörien laadulla ei ole merkitystä? Eli seisojien pysyminen pystyssä rajoittaa normaalitilanteessa käytettäviä hidastuvuuksia.

----------


## risukasa

> Jos vuoroväli on esimerkiksi perustapauksessa 90 sekuntia, 3 sekunnin ero turvamarginaalissa ja hätäjarrutusajassa vaikuttaa käsittääkseni linjan kapasiteettiin noin 3,4 %, ei siis 15 %.  Hätäjarrutusnopeudella ei ole merkitystä pysäkkiaikoihin ja linjanopeuteen, vain pienimpään mahdolliseen vuoroväliin. Tuo ero ei siis kertaudu.
> 
> Eikös nykytekniikalla sekä kumi- että teräspyörillä saadaan matkustajat nurin sekä kiihdytyksessä että jarrutuksessa eli normaalijarrutuksiin ja -kiihdytyksiin pyörien laadulla ei ole merkitystä? Eli seisojien pysyminen pystyssä rajoittaa normaalitilanteessa käytettäviä hidastuvuuksia.


Periaatteessa jatkuvassa kulunvalvonnassa ei ole vaunujen hidastuvuudella vaikutusta turvaväliin. Kun vaunut ovat samanlaisia, niin mitä paremmin takana tuleva pysähtyy, sitä kovemmin edellä kulkeva tulee perä edellä vastaan. Automaattiliikenteessä turvaväliä tarvitaan vain vaunujen suorituskykyerojen ja radan kelivaihteluiden takia. Tunnelissa tuon kelin osuuskin on pieni. Kuljettaja-ajossa tarvitaan turvaväliä kuljettajan reaktioviiveen takia, ja kun ihmisellä pelkkä reaktioaika on jo sekunnin luokkaa, niin siitä aiheutuu ihan eri luokan turvavälitarve.

Samoilla kiihtyvyyksillä kulkivat tosiaan Pariisissa teräs- ja kumipyöräiset junat. Tosin teräspyöräiset kulkivat tasaisemmin. Muistaakseni kumipyöräisissä ei ollut telejä ollenkaan, mikä aiheutti bussimaiset kulkuominaisuudet.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kun vaunut ovat samanlaisia, niin mitä paremmin takana tuleva pysähtyy, sitä kovemmin edellä kulkeva tulee perä edellä vastaan.


Asemalla seisova vaunu ei peruuta.

----------


## risukasa

> Asemalla seisova vaunu ei peruuta.


Kielikuva. Näennäinen liike.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kielikuva. Näennäinen liike.


En tarkoita sitä, vaan luulin että tarkoitat sitä, että junat jarruttavat samassa tahdissa. Mitä siis oikein alkuperäisellä viestilläsi varsinaisesti tarkoitat? Koska eihän vaunujen samanlaisuus turvaväliä poista, kun turvaväli tarvitaan siihen, että juna ehditään pysäyttää paikallaan seisovaan junaan törmäämistä ennen, ei siihen että junat jarruttavat samaa tahtia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Periaatteessa jatkuvassa kulunvalvonnassa ei ole vaunujen hidastuvuudella vaikutusta turvaväliin. Kun vaunut ovat samanlaisia, niin mitä paremmin takana tuleva pysähtyy, sitä kovemmin edellä kulkeva tulee perä edellä vastaan.


Minäkään en ymmärrä tätä kohtaa. Tarkoitatko siis, että takana tulevan junan jarrutus voisi päättyä kohtaan, jossa oli edellinen juna silloin, kun taaempi aloitti sen jarrutuksensa? Eli laskettaisiin sen varaan, että ei se edellinen juna ole enää siinä kohtaa, missä se oli kun molemmat aloittivat hätäjarrutuksensa? Jooei, ei se noin mene, jos sitä tarkoitit. Kyllä turvaväli lasketaan sen mukaan, että se edellinen pysähtyy "kuin seinään". Ja tämä siksi, koska se edellinen juna voi pahimmassa tapauksessa pysähtyäkin "kuin seinään".





> Samoilla kiihtyvyyksillä kulkivat tosiaan Pariisissa teräs- ja kumipyöräiset junat. Tosin teräspyöräiset kulkivat tasaisemmin. Muistaakseni kumipyöräisissä ei ollut telejä ollenkaan, mikä aiheutti bussimaiset kulkuominaisuudet.


On telit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bo...r-p1010692.jpg

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos vuoroväli on esimerkiksi perustapauksessa 90 sekuntia, 3 sekunnin ero turvamarginaalissa ja hätäjarrutusajassa vaikuttaa käsittääkseni linjan kapasiteettiin noin 3,4 %, ei siis 15 %.  Hätäjarrutusnopeudella ei ole merkitystä pysäkkiaikoihin ja linjanopeuteen, vain pienimpään mahdolliseen vuoroväliin. Tuo ero ei siis kertaudu.


Niin, 2/3 suurempi hidastuvuus ei tuotakaan 2/3 suurempaa kapasiteettia, vaan ainoastaan 15 %:n kapasiteetin lisäyksen. Ja pysäkkiaika ja linjanopeus eivät suoraan vaikuta kapasiteettiin, vaan ainoastaan vuoroväli. Mutta nopeuden kasvu pidentää vuoroväliä, koska jarrutusaika riippuu nopeudesta, ja myös pysäkkiajan kasvu pidentää vuoroväliä. Joten näillä asioilla on myös ristivaikutus.

Jos et usko, että pariisilaiset tekivät kalliin rakennemuutoksen sekä juniin että ratoihin rakentamalla kumipyöräisiä metrojunia saadakseen 15 % lisää kapasiteettia, niin enhän minä uskollesi mitään voi. Mutta en epäile hetkeäkään sitä, olivatko pariisilaiset oikeassa vai sinä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos et usko, että pariisilaiset tekivät kalliin rakennemuutoksen sekä juniin että ratoihin rakentamalla kumipyöräisiä metrojunia saadakseen 15 % lisää kapasiteettia, niin enhän minä uskollesi mitään voi. Mutta en epäile hetkeäkään sitä, olivatko pariisilaiset oikeassa vai sinä.


Nuo konversiot tehtiin pääsiassa 50-60 luvuilla, jolloin junien jarrut olivat aika kehittymättömiä ja junien kiihtyvyydessä oli paljon haasteita. Silloin kapasiteettia saatiiin varmaan lisää tuo mainitsemasi 15 %, kun sekä kiihtyvyys että hidastuvuus kasvoivat lähemmäksi 1,2 m/s2 eli käytännön maksimia. Sen jälkeen junatekniikka on kehittynyt ja nykyään uusien kumipyörä- ja teräspyörämetrojen välillä ei ole kovin suurta eroa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nuo konversiot tehtiin pääsiassa 50-60 luvuilla, jolloin junien jarrut olivat aika kehittymättömiä ja junien kiihtyvyydessä oli paljon haasteita. Silloin kapasiteettia saatiiin varmaan lisää tuo mainitsemasi 15 %, kun sekä kiihtyvyys että hidastuvuus kasvoivat. Sen jälkeen junatekniikka on kehittynyt ja nykyään kumipyörä- ja teräspyörämetrojen välillä ei ole suurta eroa.


Et tainnut edelleenkään ymmärtää, ettei kumi- ja teräspyörillä ole mitään merkitystä sille, miten junat kiihdyttävät ja jarruttavat normaaliliikenteessä. Koska sen rajoittaa seisovien ihmisten pystyssä pysyminen, ja niin moottoritehot kuin jarrujenkin tehot ovat riittäneet yli 1,2 m/s2 kiihtyvyyksiin ja hidastuvuuksiin yhtä hyvin jo 1950-luvulla kuin nytkin. Kumpaakaan ei rajoita teräksen kitka. Mahdollisuus lyhentää vuoroväliä perustuu yksinomaan siihen, että turvamarginaaleja on voitu kaventaa siksi, että kumin kitka on suurempi kuin teräksen.

Eikä näihin marginaaleihin taas vaikuta se, onko junassa kuljettaja vai ei. Automaattinen kulunvalvonta pysäyttää junan jos juna tulee liian lähelle edeltävää, eikä se kysy kuljettajan reaktioaikaa. Toiminto on täsmälleen sama, on kyse kuljettajallisen tai kuljettajattoman junan pysäyttämisestä.

Metrojunassa automaattiajo eroaa kuljettaja-ajosta vain siinä, että juna lähtee liikkelle kellon eikä laiturin matkustajatilanteen mukaan ja jos automaattiajo perustuu jatkuvaan junan sijainnin havaintoon, tietokone voi tehdä tunnelissa saman asian kuin ihminen maan päällä ajaessaan vaikka autoa: nähdä miten kaukana edeltävä juna on ja pitää etäisyyden asetetun minimin yläpuolella. Pariisissa muuten tämä jatkuva junien sijainnin havaitseminen on ollut käytössä jo 1970-luvulta.

Syy siihen, miksi junat ylipäätään ovat alusta alkaen toimineet opastinten perusteella, on aivan sama kuin nykyaikaisimmalla jatkuvalla automaattisella kulunvalvonnalla. Eli se, että ihminen ei näe kyllin pitkälle, eikä mutkien taakse, jotta ihminen voisi käsittää edellisen ja seuraavan junan etäisyyden. Siis ei myöskään maanpäällä. Tämä asia hoidetaan opastimilla, jotka alkujaan olivat kovin harvassa ja opastinvälit ja siten vuorovälit olivat erittäin pitkiä. Silloin opastintekniikka rajoitti vuorovälin, mutta se rajoitus on ohitettu jo viimeistään 1970-luvulla. Nyt vuorovälin rajoittaa fysiikka, ja kun fysiikka sekä kulunvalvonta ovat samat on junassa kuljettaja tai ei, kuljettajattomalla ajolla ei ole asialle merkitystä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Et tainnut edelleenkään ymmärtää, ettei kumi- ja teräspyörillä ole mitään merkitystä sille, miten junat kiihdyttävät ja jarruttavat normaaliliikenteessä. Koska sen rajoittaa seisovien ihmisten pystyssä pysyminen, ja niin moottoritehot kuin jarrujenkin tehot ovat riittäneet yli 1,2 m/s2 kiihtyvyyksiin ja hidastuvuuksiin yhtä hyvin jo 1950-luvulla kuin nytkin. Kumpaakaan ei rajoita teräksen kitka. Mahdollisuus lyhentää vuoroväliä perustuu yksinomaan siihen, että turvamarginaaleja on voitu kaventaa siksi, että kumin kitka on suurempi kuin teräksen.


Nuo väitteesi eivät pidä paikkaansa.  Esimerkiksi Sm1:n ja M100:n kiihtyvyydet ovat alle 1,2 m/s2. Nykyaikaiset M200:n ja Sm5 kiihtyvät sen 1,2 m/s2. Vanhemmat 30-60 luvun teräspyöräjunat ovat olleet vielä huonompia.

Samoin teräspyöräisten junien hidastuvuus on ollut aikaisemmin normaalijarruilla selvästi alle 1,2 m/s2, mutta ei enää nykyään. Kumi- ja teräspyöräisten nopeusero on perustunut siihen, että aikaisemmin kumipyöräkalusto on vaan ollut suorituskykyisempää myös käytännössä. Nykyään sekä kumipyörä- että uusi teräspyöräkalusto pystyvät seisovien matkustajien maksimikiihtyvyyteen ja hidastuvuuteen.




> Metrojunassa automaattiajo eroaa kuljettaja-ajosta vain siinä, että juna lähtee liikkelle kellon eikä laiturin matkustajatilanteen mukaan ja jos automaattiajo perustuu jatkuvaan junan sijainnin havaintoon, tietokone voi tehdä tunnelissa saman asian kuin ihminen maan päällä ajaessaan vaikka autoa: nähdä miten kaukana edeltävä juna on ja pitää etäisyyden asetetun minimin yläpuolella. Pariisissa muuten tämä jatkuva junien sijainnin havaitseminen on ollut käytössä jo 1970-luvulta.


Tästähän automaatin edut nimenomaan tulevat, tietokone on paljon parempi säätämään junien nopeutta kuin kuljettajat, kun se pystyy hidastamaan tai kiihdyttämään useita junia samaan aikaan. Kun junia ohjataan systeeminä kapasiteetti kasvaa jonkin verran.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nuo väitteesi eivät pidä paikkaansa


Niin että fysiikka on väärässä ja sinä oikeassa?

Seisovat ihmiset on saatu nurin jo höyryvetureillakin. Metro- tai moottorijunan kiihtyvyys kun on nopeuden funktio  sekin tulee fysiikasta. Ja kuten jo sanoin, ei sillä kiihtyvyydellä ole mitään tekemistä turvavälin kanssa, koska turvaväli määräytyy hidastuuvudesta. Joka kumipyörällä on suurempi kuin teräspyörällä.

Mutta turha minun on sinulle koulufysiikkaa kerrata, koska et usko mitään, mitä kirjoitan. Kaiva itse tiedot, niin ehkä sitten uskot! Tai ala haukkua fysiikan kirjojen tekjiöitä ja peruskoulun opettajia, kun ovat opettaneet minullekin väärin. Selvitä myös itsellesi Pariisin metron ja kumipyörien historia, syyt ja taustat. Tai kerro RATP:n henkilöstölle, miten he ovat väärässä kaikessa. Olleet jo 60 vuotta, kun turhaan ryhtyivät käyttämään kumipyöriä.




> Tästähän automaatin edut nimenomaan tulevat, tietokone on paljon parempi säätämään junien nopeutta kuin kuljettajat, kun se pystyy hidastamaan tai kiihdyttämään useita junia samaan aikaan. Kun junia ohjataan systeeminä kapasiteetti kasvaa jonkin verran.


Juu juu. Automaatin edut tulevat siitä, että se tekee täsmälleen saman asian kuin kuljettajan ajama juna. Tottakai se on automaatin etu ja tekee automaatista paremman. Automaatti se osaa kiihdyttää junia samaan aikaan, vaikka joku juna seisoo asemalla. Ehkä sillä tavalla, että jäljessä tuleva työntää automaattisesti edellä olevan asemalta pois? Ja siten vuoroväli voi olla automaatilla nolla, koska junat ovat toisissaan kiinni.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Seisovat ihmiset on saatu nurin jo höyryvetureillakin. Metro- tai moottorijunan kiihtyvyys kun on nopeuden funktio  sekin tulee fysiikasta. Ja kuten jo sanoin, ei sillä kiihtyvyydellä ole mitään tekemistä turvavälin kanssa, koska turvaväli määräytyy hidastuuvudesta. Joka kumipyörällä on suurempi kuin teräspyörällä.


Ikävä kyllä vaan kumipyörien 1,2 m/s2 suuremmasta hidastuvuudesta ja kiihtyvyydestä on nykyään kovin marginaalisesti iloa, kun matkustajia ei haluta kaataa. 

Ja metrojunien kiihtyvyyseroista voi lukea kellotuksia vaikka täältä http://jlf.fi/f13/1637-helsingin-met...ys/index2.html. 

Nykyaikainen teräspyöräjuna, kuten vaikka M200 pystyy  0-80 km/h nopeusalueella rajoittimen maksimikiihtyvyyteen (Helsingissä 1,1 m/s2). Toisaalta M100:n kiihtyvyys alkaa vähetä jo 30 km/h nopeuden jälkeen. 

Aika vaikea uskoa, että vanhat teräspyöräiset metrojunat olisivat kiihtyneet M100:sta paremmin. Vaikka voihan olla, että ne sitten kiihtyivät hyvin ihan vaan nopeutensa ansiosta.  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Seisovat ihmiset on saatu nurin jo höyryvetureillakin.


Ja hevosillakin... Mutta ihmisethän kaatuvatkin yllättävistä kiihtyvyyden muutoksista, ei kiihtyvyydestä sinänsä, ainakaan pienillä kiihtyvyyksillä. Junissahan ihmiset saadaan nurin jo kolisevilla kytkimillä.

----------


## kouvo

> Ikävä kyllä vaan kumipyörien 1,2 m/s2 suuremmasta hidastuvuudesta ja kiihtyvyydestä on nykyään kovin marginaalisesti iloa, kun matkustajia ei haluta kaataa.


Mistäänhän en mitään tiedä, mutta voisi kuvitella että hätäjarrustustilanteessa on suhteellisen yhdentekevää pysyvätkö ihmiset pystyssä ja keittolounaat lautasella. Jos edellinen oranssi romu pysähtyy kuin seinään, niin kai siellä jälkimmäisessä nyt jonkinlaista ihmiskeilausta on odotettavissa "automaatin mahdollistamilla" vuorovälillä. Ja koska kitka, niin kumilla näitä kaatoja voisi kuvitella saatavan enemmän.

----------


## petteri

> Mistäänhän en mitään tiedä, mutta voisi kuvitella että hätäjarrustustilanteessa on suhteellisen yhdentekevää pysyvätkö ihmiset pystyssä ja keittolounaat lautasella. Jos edellinen oranssi romu pysähtyy kuin seinään, niin kai siellä jälkimmäisessä nyt jonkinlaista ihmiskeilausta on odotettavissa "automaatin mahdollistamilla" vuorovälillä. Ja koska kitka, niin kumilla näitä kaatoja voisi kuvitella saatavan enemmän.


Ihmisten pystyssä pysyminen hätäjarrutustilanteessa on erittäin paljon merkitystä. Jos kaikki matkustajat kaadetaan vaunun sisällä tulee helposti paljon henkilövahinkoja, murtumia, ruhjeita jne. 

Yksi kumipyörien eduista on aikaisemmin ollut parempi jarrutuksen säädettävyys. Nykyaikaisen kumipyörämetron maksimihätäjarrutus hidastuvuus on 2,2 m/s2 (Lausanne) ja ratikoilla on pitkään päästy noin 3 m/s2 hätäjarrutushidastuvuuteen. Mutta tämä ei ole koko kuva, kumipyörillä tehtävän jarrutuksen säätäminen on ollut helppoa jo ilman tietotekniikkaa kun jarrut  toimivat melkein kuten autolla. Teräspyörillä tehtävä voimakas jarrutus on ennen nykyaikaista tietotekniikkaa ollut vaikeasti hallittava eli hidastuvuuden muutoksia ei ole voitu kunnolla hallita. Matkustajiahan ei kaada vain hidastuvuus, vaan pitkälti myös kiihtyvyyden muutokset.

Teräspyöräjunien tehokasta jarrutusta ei siis ole voinut metro-oloissa käyttää. Siis vaikka mahdollisuus tehokkaan jarrutuksen rakentamiseen on ollut, sen käyttö on sisältänyt liian suuren vaunuissa olevien matkustajien vammautumisriskin. 

Nykyään tietokoneilla ja kiihtyvyysantureilla myös teräspyörillä ja kiskojarruilla tehtävä voimakas jarrutus saadaan pysymään halutulla kiihtyvyysalueella. Teräspyöräisten junien jarrujärjestelmien kehittyminen on siis poistanut ja poistamassa suuren osan kumipyörien eduista.

----------


## tlajunen

> Teräspyörillä tehtävä voimakas jarrutus on ennen nykyaikaista tietotekniikkaa ollut vaikeasti hallittava eli hidastuvuuden muutoksia ei ole voitu kunnolla hallita.


Hmm? Nyt on kyllä pakko vaatia: [citation needed].

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ikävä kyllä vaan kumipyörien 1,2 m/s2 suuremmasta hidastuvuudesta ja kiihtyvyydestä on nykyään kovin marginaalisesti iloa, kun matkustajia ei haluta kaataa.


Kovin tuntuu olevan vaikeata luetun ymmärtäminen:



> Et tainnut edelleenkään ymmärtää, ettei kumi- ja teräspyörillä ole mitään merkitystä sille, miten junat kiihdyttävät ja jarruttavat normaaliliikenteessä. Koska sen rajoittaa seisovien ihmisten pystyssä pysyminen,...


Siis kerran vielä: jarruttaminen normaaliliikenteessä on eri asia kuin hätäjarrutus. Normaaliliikenteen jarrutuksessa pyritään sovittamaan tehokas liikennöinti ja matkustusmukavuus. Ja tässä tärkeällä sijalla on hidastuvuuden muutos eli nykäys. Hätäjarrutuksessa pyritään minimoimaan vahingot. Hätäjarrutuksella pyritään pysähtymään mahdollisimman suurella hidastuvuudella, koska esteeseen törmääminen on vielä suurempi vahinko kuin ihmisten kaatuilu.

Hätäjarrutuksen ja normaalijarrutuksen välillä voi olla myös jarrutusmahdollisuuksia. Raitiovaunuhankinnassa määrittelimme jarrutusmuodon nimeltä pikajarrutus. Se on normaalia jarrutusta tehokkaampi ja epämukavampi jarrutustapa, jota kuljettaja voi käyttää harkintansa mukaan tilanteissa, joissa ei ole tarpeen mahdollisimman tehokas jarrutus mutta kuitenkin voimakkaampi kuin normaali jarrutus.

Vuoroväli mitoitetaan hätäjarrutuksen, ei normaalijarrutuksen mukaan. Ja koska hätäjarrutushidastuvuus on kumipyörillä suurempi kuin teräspyörillä ja kiskojarrulla, kumipyörämetron vuoroväli voi olla lyhyempi kuin teräspyörämetron. Kuljettajalla tai kuljettajattomuudella ei ole asiassa merkitystä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ja koska hätäjarrutushidastuvuus on kumipyörillä suurempi kuin teräspyörillä ja kiskojarrulla, kumipyörämetron vuoroväli voi olla lyhyempi kuin teräspyörämetron. Kuljettajalla tai kuljettajattomuudella ei ole asiassa merkitystä.


Väitteesi, että kumipyöräiset junat pysähtyisivät aina paremmin hätäjarrutuksella  ei pidä paikkaansa. Tuo riippuu ihan kalustosta.
Kumipyörillä maksimihätäjarrutus hidastuvuus voi olla esimerkiksi 2,2 m/s2 (Lausanne automaattimetro) ja teräspyörillä ja kiskojarrulla 3,0 m/s2 (Siemens-Duewag Supertram). Käsittääkseni aika tyypillisiä lukuja.

http://www.google.fi/url?sa=t&source...i1S17A&cad=rja

http://www.supertram.com/uploads/vehicleinfo.pdf

----------


## tlajunen

> Väitteesi, että kumipyöräiset junat pysähtyisivät aina paremmin hätäjarrutuksella  ei pidä paikkaansa. Tuo riippuu ihan kalustosta.


Juu, myöskin kumipyöräinen Apollo-rakettien siirtoalusta pysähtyy huonommin kuin Fleischmannin pienoisrautatie.

Pointtina olikin se, että _kun muutoin kalusto on samaa kokoluokkaa, suorituskykyä ja aikakautta_, kumpipyöräinen peittoaa hätäjarrutustehossa teräspyöräisen vastineensa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kumipyörillä maksimihätäjarrutus hidastuvuus voi olla esimerkiksi 2,2 m/s2 (Lausanne automaattimetro) ja teräspyörillä ja kiskojarrulla 3,0 m/s2 (Siemens-Duewag Supertram). Käsittääkseni aika tyypillisiä lukuja.
> 
> http://www.google.fi/url?sa=t&source...i1S17A&cad=rja
> 
> http://www.supertram.com/uploads/vehicleinfo.pdf


Ihan kiva powerpointti Lausannesta, jossa on samoja MP89-kumipyöräjunia kuin Pariisissa. Diassa 44 annettu hidastuvuusarvo vaan ei ole hätäjarrutuksen hidastuvuus, vaan pikemminkin jotain mitä me ratikoissa kutsumme pikajarrutukseksi. Supertramia käsittelevässä dokumentissa on annettu hätäjarrutushidastuvuus.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

Täytyy myös muistaa, että hätäjarrutuksen oleellisin ominaisuus ei välttämättä raideliikenteessä ole maksimaalinen hidastuvuus. Hätäjarrun tärkeimpänä ominaisuutena voidaan pitää toimintavarmuutta. Tämä usein tarkoittaa, että se lukitsee pyörät, mistä seuraa erittäin tehoton jarrutus. Näin on HKL-raitiokalustossakin: Nivelvaunun hätäjarrutus kytkee vain kiskojarrun ja täysitehoisen seisontajarrun. Pikajarru sen sijaan tekee kiskojarrutuksen sekä täysitehoisen sähköjarrutuksen jossa on luistonesto toiminnassa normaalisti. Jarrutusmatkassa viidestäkympistä voi tulla eroa useita kymmeniä metrejä pikajarrun hyväksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täytyy myös muistaa, että hätäjarrutuksen oleellisin ominaisuus ei välttämättä raideliikenteessä ole maksimaalinen hidastuvuus. Hätäjarrun tärkeimpänä ominaisuutena voidaan pitää toimintavarmuutta. Tämä usein tarkoittaa, että se lukitsee pyörät, mistä seuraa erittäin tehoton jarrutus. Näin on HKL-raitiokalustossakin: Nivelvaunun hätäjarrutus kytkee vain kiskojarrun ja täysitehoisen seisontajarrun. Pikajarru sen sijaan tekee kiskojarrutuksen sekä täysitehoisen sähköjarrutuksen jossa on luistonesto toiminnassa normaalisti. Jarrutusmatkassa viidestäkympistä voi tulla eroa useita kymmeniä metrejä pikajarrun hyväksi.


Aivan oikein. Mutta raitioliikenteessä näkemäohjauksessa ja metro-/junaliikenteessä kulunvalvonnan tekemällä pakkopysäytyksellä on eronsa.

Turvaväliä ei näkemäohjauksessa varsinaisesti ole, vaan kuljettajan näkemäohjaus vastaa automaattisen jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan toimintaa. Kuljettaja arvioi etäisyyden edellä kulkevaan vaununuun ja sovittaa jatkuvasti nopeutta etäisyyden mukaan. Jatkuva kulunvalvonta tekee saman. Mutta koska kyseessä on kone, jonka havainnoissa on rakenteellinen näkemisestä poikkeava virhemahdollisuus sekä koneen ohjaamien toimintojen epävarmuus ja varmistuksen rajallisuus, tarvitaan lisäksi turvaetäisyys (tätä on havainnollistettu Petterin linkkaaman powerpointin diassa 55). Turvaetäisyys tietenkin määritellään sen jarrutustavan tehokkuuden mukaan, millä tavoin kulunvalvonta junaa jarruttaa. Turvaetäisyyden ideahan on, että jos kulunvalvonta pettää ja juna tulee turvaetäisyyttä lähemmäksi edeltävää junaa, laukeaa pakkopysäytys, ja etäisyyden on oltava niin suuri, että juna varmasti pysähtyy suurimmasta laukaisuhetkellä mahdollisesta nopeudesta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ihan kiva powerpointti Lausannesta, jossa on samoja MP89-kumipyöräjunia kuin Pariisissa. Diassa 44 annettu hidastuvuusarvo vaan ei ole hätäjarrutuksen hidastuvuus, vaan pikemminkin jotain mitä me ratikoissa kutsumme pikajarrutukseksi. Supertramia käsittelevässä dokumentissa on annettu hätäjarrutushidastuvuus.


Voisitko esittää jotain faktaa tämän väitteesi tueksi?

Esimerkiksi Siemens antaa niin ikään kumipyöräiselle VAL junalle 1,8-3,0 m/s2 hätäjarrutushidastuvuuden.

http://www.siemens.pl/upload/images/TS-VAL_System.pdf

Tuohon nähden Lausannen MP89:n 2,2 m/s2 on aika samalla hehtaarilla.

----------


## Mikle

Pakko todeta tuohon blogikirjoitukseen viitaten, ettei vastoinkäymiset ole mikään yllätys. Homman haasteistahan on käyty täälläkin vilkasta keskustelua, eikä siitä sen enempää. 
Teoriassa, jos kustannuksilla ei olisi mitään väliä ja rahaa olisi rajattomasti tulisi systeemistä varmastikin aikaamyöten hyvä. 

Automatisoitavaksi kalustoksi Hesan metrot taitavat olla sieltä raskaammasta päästä? Lisäksi muuttuvat ja osin arktiset keliolosuhteet tekee hommaan lisämutkia. Siihen kun sovittaa vielä toimintavarmuuden, energian säästötavoitteen, turvallisuuden, kustannustehokkuuden ja mitä kaikkea niin on siinä tarpeeksi haastetta.

No toivottavasti kustannukset ei paisu järjettömiksi, ratkesi homma sitten suuntaan tai toiseen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:08 ----------




> Siemens on tunnettu voitelusta maailmalla.


Vaikka samalla toimijalla on tästä näyttöä aiemmin ja myös Hesan metroissa, en väittäisi ko.firmaa mitenkään poikkeukselliseksi. Korruptioväitteitä esitetään runsaasti lähes kaikista maailman suuryrityksistä. Joillain on totuuspohjaa, joillakin ei. Lisäksi oman rikkansa rokkaan tuovat erilaisia tarjouskilpailuja toisilleen hävinneet firmat ja niissä nostetaan helposti lahjontakortti esiin.  En tietenkään halua sanoa, etteikö lobbausta, kyseenalaista päätöksentekoon vaikuttamista ja suoranaista lahjontaakin suoritettaisi maailmalla runsaasti isojen firmojen toimesta. Meinaan tässä sitä, että tuskin tuo mainittu firma jotenkin poikkeuksellisesti asiassa erottuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisitko esittää jotain faktaa tämän väitteesi tueksi?
> 
> Esimerkiksi Siemens antaa niin ikään kumipyöräiselle VAL junalle 1,8-3,0 m/s2 hätäjarrutushidastuvuuden.
> 
> http://www.siemens.pl/upload/images/TS-VAL_System.pdf
> 
> Tuohon nähden Lausannen MP89:n 2,2 m/s2 on aika samalla hehtaarilla.


Olen kirjoittanut jo monta viestiä tästä aiheesta, mutta sinulle ei kelpaa mikään minun esittämäni asia. Nytkin sanot niin, että kun minä olen kirjoittanut hätäjarrutushidastuvuuden olevan 3 m/s2, niin sinun mielestäsi valehtelen, koska sinä uskot hätäjarrutushidastuvuuden olevan 2,2 m/s2, koska yhdessä netistä löytämässäsi powerpointissa lukee jotain, jonka tulkitset niin kuin haluat.

Siksi toiseksi tämä keskustelu on täysin absurdia. Sina haukut minua siitä, että pariisilaiset muuttivat 1950-luvulla metrolinjojaan kumipyöräisiksi saadakseen 15 % lisää kapasiteettia kumin terästä paremman kitkan vuoksi. Ole hyvä ja ala käydä kirjeenvaihtoa RATP:n kanssa. He varmaan vastaavat sinulle mielellään, kun kerrot, että he olivat täysin väärässä 60 vuotta sitten. Ilmeisesti he eivät todellisuudessa lyhentäneetkään silloin vuorovälejään.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olen kirjoittanut jo monta viestiä tästä aiheesta, mutta sinulle ei kelpaa mikään minun esittämäni asia. Nytkin sanot niin, että kun minä olen kirjoittanut hätäjarrutushidastuvuuden olevan 3 m/s2, niin sinun mielestäsi valehtelen, koska sinä uskot hätäjarrutushidastuvuuden olevan 2,2 m/s2, koska yhdessä netistä löytämässäsi powerpointissa lukee jotain, jonka tulkitset niin kuin haluat.


Sinä olet kyllä tässä ketjussa väittänyt kumipyörällisen junan pysähtyvän hätäjarrutuksessa teräspyöräistä nopeammin mallista riippumatta. Jossain kohdassa ketjua heitit kumipyöräjunalle 5 m/s2 hidastuvuuden. Tuon väitteen olen osoittanut olevan puppua.  Kahdessa eri lähteessä olen osoittanut kumipyöräkalustolle merkittävästi alemman hätäjarrutushidastuvuuden 2,2 m/s2 (MP89) ja 1,8-3,0 m/s2 (VAT). Teräspyöräisessä junissa on kiistatta kalustoa, joka pystyy noin 3 m/s2 hätäjarrutushidastuvuuteen.

Tässä keskustelussa on absurdia lähinnä se, ettet pysty myöntämään, että tämäkin automaattimetroväitteesi oli perätön. Ja valitat,  kaikkia satujasi uskota ilman faktoja. Ei siinä toki ole mitään uutta, vaikuttaahan siltä ettet tällä foorumilla koskaan pysty myöntämään olleesi väärässä.

----------


## 339-DF

Petteri, kun esiinnyt täällä jonkinlaisena asiantuntijana, niin minusta olisi paikallaan että esittäytyisit. Kuka olet ja millaiseen koulutukseen, kokemukseen ja asemaan perustat sen, mitä tänne kirjoitat? Esittäytyminen olisi tärkeää, jotta kirjoitustesi uskottavuutta voi arvioida.

----------


## petteri

> Petteri, kun esiinnyt täällä jonkinlaisena asiantuntijana, niin minusta olisi paikallaan että esittäytyisit. Kuka olet ja millaiseen koulutukseen, kokemukseen ja asemaan perustat sen, mitä tänne kirjoitat? Esittäytyminen olisi tärkeää, jotta kirjoitustesi uskottavuutta voi arvioida.


En aio taustoittaa itseäni nykyistä enempää. Tämä on nettifoorumi ja vakiokirjoittajien nettikirjoitusten uskottavuutta voi arvioida foorumilla esitettyjen perusteluiden perusteella.

----------


## 339-DF

> En aio taustoittaa itseäni nykyistä enempää.


Siihen on Sinulla täysi oikeus. Mutta ethän ylläty tai pety, jos ajatuksesi eivät saa sitä painoarvoa, jota toivoisit ja jota ansaitsineisitkin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei siinä toki ole mitään uutta, vaikuttaahan siltä ettet tällä foorumilla koskaan pysty myöntämään olleesi väärässä.


Sinä taas et ole vastannut minun pyyntööni valaista väitettäsi teräspyöräisen kulkuneuvon jarrutusvoiman hallintavaikeuksista.

----------


## petteri

> Sinä taas et ole vastannut minun pyyntööni valaista väitettäsi teräspyöräisen kulkuneuvon jarrutusvoiman hallintavaikeuksista.


Tässä on yksi tausta-artikkeli. Tämä on tavarajunista, mutta myös metrotyyppisissä junissa on tapahtunut samanlaista kehitystä.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electro...eumatic_brakes

Lyhyesti aikaisemmin paineilmalla ohjatuissa junien jarruissa on ollut pahoja viiveitä. Metrojunissa toki vähemmän kuin tavarajunissa kun niihin on kiinnitetty enemmän huomiota. Mitä vähemmän kitkakerrointa radan ja pyörän välillä on ollut sitä vaikeampi jarrutusta on ollut hallita, kun pelivaraa on ollut vähemmän. Esimerkiksi 50-luvulla oli helpompi rakentaa hyvin toimiva kumipyöräjarrujärjestelmä kuin teräspyöräjarrujärjestelmä, toki kumipyörillä oli aikanaan myös suuri kiihtyvyysetu ja jarrujärjestelmiä kehitettiin kumipyöriä käyttöönotettaessa muutenkin kuin vain pyörämateriaalin osalta. 

Sittemmin teräspyöräjunien jarrut ovat kehittyneet myös. Nykyään uusimpien junien jokaista jarruttavaa akselia voidaan hallita erikseen elektronisella säädölle ja viiveet ovat vähentyneet.

Tässä tietoja junien paineilmajarruista.
http://www.railway-technical.com/ep-brakes.shtml

Tässä on esimerkki vähän paremmin säädettävästä paineilmajarrujärjestelmästä:
http://www.railway-technical.com/PBL-90.shtml

Ja tässä uudempi paineilmajarruversio:
http://www.railway-technical.com/brake3.shtml

Toki junissa on paineilmajarrujen lisäksi myös muita jarrujärjestelmiä. Myös kiskojarrujen hallittavuus on parantunut uusimmassa kalustossa. Vähän kärjistäen vanhoissa kiskojarruissa oli lähinnä on ja off asento. Nykyään jarruvoimaa voidaan hallita paremmin. Ja mm. uudet sähköjarrut ovat paljon paremmin hallittavia kuin vanhat paineilmajarrut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinä olet kyllä tässä ketjussa väittänyt kumipyörällisen junan pysähtyvän hätäjarrutuksessa teräspyöräistä nopeammin mallista riippumatta. Jossain kohdassa ketjua heitit kumipyöräjunalle 5 m/s2 hidastuvuuden.


Olen kertonut, että Pariisin metrossa ryhdyttiin 1950-luvulla käyttämään kumipyörämetroja, jotta saatiin 15 % lisää kapasiteettia kumin terästä suuremman kitkan vuoksi. Tämän on kertonut RATP, Pariisin metron operaattori, mm. metronsa 100-vuotishistoriikissa. Olen myös kertonut, että kumipyörällä voidaan saavuttaa 5 m/s2 hidastuvuus. Muu on sinun olkiukkojasi.




> Tuon väitteen olen osoittanut olevan puppua.


Kummassa minä olen väärässä? Siinä, että pariisilaiset lyhensivät vuoroväliä ja saivat lisää kapasiteettia kumipyörien kanssa vai kumipyöräajoneuvon hidastuvuudessa? Ja väitätkö sinä, että teräspyörillä jarrutusmatka on lyhyempi kuin kumipyörillä?




> Tässä keskustelussa on absurdia lähinnä se, ettet pysty myöntämään, että tämäkin automaattimetroväitteesi oli perätön. Ja valitat,  kaikkia satujasi uskota ilman faktoja. Ei siinä toki ole mitään uutta, vaikuttaahan siltä ettet tällä foorumilla koskaan pysty myöntämään olleesi väärässä.


Kun sivuutat itsellesi hankalat kysymykset ja toistat muiden kumoamia väitteitä, luulet sen merkitsevän, että olet oikeassa. Tosiasiassa tulet siten myöntäneeksi tämän tästäkin olevasi väärässä. Lisäksi kysymys teräksen ja kumin kitkasta ei ole mikään automaattimetroväite. Kysymys on siitä, uskotko sinä koulufysiikan olevan totta vai ei.




> En aio taustoittaa itseäni nykyistä enempää.


Siksikö, että et omalla nimelläsi tunnistettavana kehtaa esiintyä kuten teet? Yleensä sellaisilla foorumeilla keskustelun taso on parempi, jossa esiinnytään omalla nimellä. Kun ei esiinny, on turha odottaa arvostavaa suhtautumista.

Mitä muuten tulee metrojunien jarruttamiseen, ei niihin voi soveltaa tavarajunien paineilmajarrujen kokemuksia. Käyttöjarru on sähköjarru eli ajomoottoreiden kytkentä generaattoriksi ja syntyvän sähkön johtaminen kuormaan, jolloin pyörät alkavat toimia jarruina. Myös mekaanisina jarruina on käytetty jo 1900-luvun alkupuoliskolla sähkötoimisia jarruja, vaikka ilmajarrutkin ovat olleet yleisiä. Mutta ilmajarrutkin toimivat metrojunissa eri tavoin kuin tavarajunissa, eli niitä ohjataan sähköisesti. Eivätkä ne yhdellä junan läpi kulkevalla jarrujohdollakaan ole samalla tavoin ongelmallisia kuin tavarajunissa, koska metrojunat ovat tavarajunia lyhyempiä.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Tässä on yksi tausta-artikkeli. Tämä on tavarajunista, mutta myös metrotyyppisissä junissa on tapahtunut samanlaista kehitystä.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electro...eumatic_brakes


Artikkeli kuvaa amerikkalaisten (ja heidän "asiakasmaiden") tavarajunien jarrujen sähköohjausta, joka on 2000-luvun juttuja. Euroopassa ei tuollaista ole tavarajunissa käytössä. Metroissa sähköpneumaattiset jarrut ovat olleet arkipäivää jo vuosikymmeniä. Linkki ei täten liity asiaan käytännössä lainkaan.





> Lyhyesti aikaisemmin paineilmalla ohjatuissa junien jarruissa on ollut pahoja viiveitä. Metrojunissa toki vähemmän kuin tavarajunissa kun niihin on kiinnitetty enemmän huomiota.


Viive johtuu ensisijaisesti junan pituudesta. Jo pelkkä junan pituus aiheuttaa viivettä jarrujen toimintaan, ja lisäksi pitkissä junissa jarrujen toimintanopeutta täytyy vielä erikseen hidastaa, jotta jarruvoiman suuruus junan eri osien välillä ei muodostuisi liian suureksi, aiheuttaen "haitariefektiä", joka voi aiheuttaa junan katkeamisen. Ja Metroissa on tosiaan on käytössä EP-jarrut jo pitkään, koska se mahdollistaa tarkemman hallinnan, mikä on tarpeen suoritettaessa riittävän ripeitä pysähdyksiä riittävän tarkkaan paikkaan asemilla.





> Mitä vähemmän kitkakerrointa radan ja pyörän välillä on ollut sitä vaikeampi jarrutusta on ollut hallita, kun pelivaraa on ollut vähemmän.


Teräspyörän ja teräskiskon välinen kitka on itse asiassa melko tasalaatuinen. Esimerkiksi eri kiihdytysten välillä tuppaa lähteä sutimaan täsmälleen samalla nopeudella ja teholla - sama jarrutuksessa. Hallinnan vaikeus on johtunut siitä, että jarrujärjestelmällä ei ole ollut mahdollista tarkkaan hallintaan. Sillä ei ole ymmärtääkseni juuri merkitystä, mitä materiaalia pyörät tällöin ovat, ja miksi olisikaan. Kumipyöräisellä kalustolla kitka pettää vasta voimakkaammalla jarrutuksella.





> Sittemmin teräspyöräjunien jarrut ovat kehittyneet myös. Nykyään uusimpien junien jokaista jarruttavaa akselia voidaan hallita erikseen elektronisella säädölle ja viiveet ovat vähentyneet.


Kyllä. Sama pätee kumipyöräisiinkin. Erilaiset luistonestojärjestelmät eivät kuitenkaan kykene rikkomaan fysiikan lakeja, eli sitä, että jos ei pyörä pidä, niin lujempaa ei voi yksinkertaisesti jarruttaa. Kumipyörällä tämä kitka on aina parempi. Ei jarrujärjestelmälle itsessään ole väliä, mitä materiaalia pyörät ovat.





> Toki junissa on paineilmajarrujen lisäksi myös muita jarrujärjestelmiä. Myös kiskojarrujen hallittavuus on parantunut uusimmassa kalustossa. Vähän kärjistäen vanhoissa kiskojarruissa oli lähinnä on ja off asento. Nykyään jarruvoimaa voidaan hallita paremmin.


No, ainakin Suomessa niissä on edelleen vain on- ja off-asennot. En ole kuullut, että muuallakaan olisi toisin. Kertoisitko lisää?


Noin yhteenvetona, kalustoon asennetaan sellaiset jarru-, hätäjarru- ja luistonestojärjestelmät, jotka katsotaan tarpeellisiksi. Mikäli tekniikka on muutoin samaa, kumipyöräinen kalusto pysähtyy aina nopeammin. Kalustoa tilattaessa ja raidejärjestelmää suunniteltaessa määritellään vaatimukset hidastukselle eri jarrutustavoilla, ja tämän jälkeen valmistaja asentaa kalustoon riittävät jarrut. Kumipyöräisellä kalustolla saadaan lyhyemmät jarrutusmatkat, mikäli näin halutaan.

----------


## Markku K

> ..Myös kiskojarrujen hallittavuus on parantunut uusimmassa kalustossa. Vähän kärjistäen vanhoissa kiskojarruissa oli lähinnä on ja off asento. Nykyään jarruvoimaa voidaan hallita paremmin.


Kertoisitko minulle, miten kiskojarrun jarrutusvoimaa voidaan hallita? Missä kalustossa tämmöistä säädettävää kiskojarruvoimaa on olemassa?

----------


## petteri

> Kertoisitko minulle, miten kiskojarrun jarrutusvoimaa voidaan hallita? Missä kalustossa tämmöistä säädettävää kiskojarruvoimaa on olemassa?


Viittasin tuossa siihen, että uusimmissa junissa jokaista jarruyksikköä tyypistä riippumatta voidaan periaatteessa ohjata erillisenä. Jos käytetään vaikka vain osaa kiskojarruista tai välillä irrotetaan ja kiinnitetään , hidastuvuus ei ole maksimi, vaan osa maksimihidastuvuudesta. Toki kiskojarrujen käyttäminen muuten kuin hätäjarrutuksessa säännöllisesti ei ole kovin käytännöllistä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Viittasin tuossa siihen, että uusimmissa junissa jokaista jarruyksikköä tyypistä riippumatta voidaan periaatteessa ohjata erillisenä. Jos käytetään vaikka vain osaa kiskojarruista tai välillä irrotetaan ja kiinnitetään , hidastuvuus ei ole maksimi, vaan osa maksimihidastuvuudesta. Toki kiskojarrujen käyttäminen muuten kuin hätäjarrutuksessa säännöllisesti ei ole kovin käytännöllistä.


Edelleen, en ole kuullut moisesta. Jälleen pyydän lähdettä.  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> Edelleen, en ole kuullut moisesta. Jälleen pyydän lähdettä.


Tuosta en löytänyt nyt lähdettä. Käsittääkseni joissain ratikoissa on kuitenkin "pikajarrutus" ominaisuuksia, joilla hidastuvuus on tavanomaisen käyttöjarrun ja kiskojarrun välissä. Mutta dokua ei siis nyt löytynyt.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuosta en löytänyt nyt lähdettä. Käsittääkseni joissain ratikoissa on kuitenkin "pikajarrutus" ominaisuuksia, joilla hidastuvuus on tavanomaisen käyttöjarrun ja kiskojarrun välissä. Mutta dokua ei siis nyt löytynyt.


Eli siis ei ole eritasoisia kiskojarrujen tehoja. Tuo ratikoiden pikajarrutus onkin jo tuttu juttu tässäkin ketjussa.

Myöntänet kuitenkin, että mikäli jarrujärjestelmä on identtinen, kaluston kokoluokka on identtinen ja ainoa ero on pyörien kulkupinnan materiaali, kumipyöräinen vekotin kykenee tarvittaessa tehokkaampaan jarrutukseen, mikäli niin tahdotaan?

----------


## j-lu

> Myöntänet kuitenkin, että mikäli jarrujärjestelmä on identtinen, kaluston kokoluokka on identtinen ja ainoa ero on pyörien kulkupinnan materiaali, kumipyöräinen vekotin kykenee tarvittaessa tehokkaampaan jarrutukseen, mikäli niin tahdotaan?


Keskustelua pikkunaposteltavan ja virvokkeiden kera seuranneena veikkaan vastauksen tähän kysymykseen jäävän saamatta. Luultavimmin seuraa hädissään googlattuja powerpoint -esityksiä, joissa vertaillaan maksimihidastuvuuksia t-mallin Fordille ja sauvasekoittimelle...

Eniveis, Antero mainitsi jo Pariisin metron historiikin, jossa kapasiteetin kasvattaminen on kerrottu syyksi kumipyörien tulolle. Ilmeisesti samaan historiikkiin tutustuneena voin vahvistaa, että näin on. Muiksi kumipyörähyödyiksi mainitaan muistaakseni mäkisillä osuuksilla pärjääminen ja melun väheneminen (metrohan kulkee Pariisissa hyvin lähellä katutasoa). 

Omasta mielestäni jännä yhtymäkohta Helsinkiin on, josta virallinen historiankirjoitus ei luonnollisesti puhise, se, että tuon ajan Ranskassa kotimaisen teollisuuden tukeminen oli julkisen sektorin keskeisiä agendoja. Michelin (varmasti lobbasi) ja sai projektin, josta sitten tuli vientikelpoinen tuote. Helsingissähän oli paljolti samanlaista toimintaa aikanaan, mutta ei tullut vientituotetta, vaan käteen jäi kaupunkiin mahdollisimman huonosti sopiva raideliikenneväline. Aina ei voi onnistua ja Helsingin metron automatisointihärdellin myötä näyttää siltä, että jossain ei onnistuta koskaan.

----------


## petteri

> Myöntänet kuitenkin, että mikäli jarrujärjestelmä on identtinen, kaluston kokoluokka on identtinen ja ainoa ero on pyörien kulkupinnan materiaali, kumipyöräinen vekotin kykenee tarvittaessa tehokkaampaan jarrutukseen, mikäli niin tahdotaan?


On totta, että kumipyöräisinä voidaan rakentaa nopeammin pysähtyviä laitteita kuin teräspyörin.  On kuitenkin olemassa paljon muitakin vaikuttavia tekijoitä kuin kitkakerroin. Eikä kumipyöräjunia usein ole viritettylähinnä maksimaaliselle hätäjarrutushidastuvuudelle, vaan riittävälle hätäjarrutushidastuvuudelle. Usein optimoidaan muita ominaisuuksia.

----------


## petteri

> Eniveis, Antero mainitsi jo Pariisin metron historiikin, jossa kapasiteetin kasvattaminen on kerrottu syyksi kumipyörien tulolle. Ilmeisesti samaan historiikkiin tutustuneena voin vahvistaa, että näin on. Muiksi kumipyörähyödyiksi mainitaan muistaakseni mäkisillä osuuksilla pärjääminen ja melun väheneminen (metrohan kulkee Pariisissa hyvin lähellä katutasoa).


Siitä ei kai ole ollut epäselvyyttä, että kun kumipyöriä alettiin ottaa käyttöön 50 luvulla, niillä saatiin merkittävästi parannettua Pariisin metrojärjestelmän kapasiteettia ja mukavuutta. 

Tässä ketjussa on ollut kiistelyä siitä, kuinka paljon kumipyöristä on hyötyä nykyään ja kuinka paljon teräspyöräjunien tekniikka on kehittynyt viime vuosikymmeninä suhteessa kumipyörällisiin ja kuinka paljon kumipyörillä on vielä nykyään etua. Kumipyöriähän ei käytetä kaikissa uusissakaan suuren kapasiteetin järjestelmissä, vaan teräspyörät ovat yleisempiä kaupunkiliikenteessä.

----------


## risukasa

Pakko nyt mainita vielä keskelussa yksi pieni juttu: Kumipyörät eli parempi pito antavat anteeksi jarrujärjestelmän kulmikkuutta kuin teräspyörät. Kun ajatellaan alkeellinen levyjarrujärjestelmä ilman luistonestoa, joka nyt, sanotaan vaikka, herkästi nostaa jarruvoiman nollasta suoraan 40%:iin, niin rautapyörät lukkiutuvat tällaisesta jarruttamisesta saman tien. Kumipyörät paremman kitkansa takia sen sijaan voivat jatkaa pyörimistä, ja näin säästyy jarrutuksessa metrejä.

Matkustajien puolelta tietysti on päin vastoin, teräspyörä kun ei tuollaiseen äkkijarrutukseen paljoa reagoi vaan rupeaa luistamaan lähes saman tien, mutta kumipyörä saa vaunun nytkähtämään kunnolla. Tässä se olennainen juttu rauta vs. kumi -asettelussa onkin - rautapyörä tarjoaa matkustusmukavuuden, jota voidaan nykyään pitää optimaalisena hidastuvuuteen nähden.

----------


## j-lu

> Kumipyöriähän ei käytetä kaikissa uusissakaan suuren kapasiteetin järjestelmissä, vaan teräspyörät ovat yleisempiä kaupunkiliikenteessä.


Mitä tuosta voi päätellä? Että nykyisin uuteen järjestelmään saa halvemmalla kapasiteettia muin keinoin kuin kumipyörillä?

----------


## Samppa

> Käykääpäs lukemassa Mirva Haltian blogia! Haltia kirjoittaa, että HKL:n johtokunta on keskustellut automaattiprojektin myöhästymisestä ja sen syistä, ja ettei keskustelu sovi julkisuuteen.


Tämän päivän Hesarissa kaupunkisivujen Lyhyesti -palstalla on tähän liittyvä uutinen, lainaus jutun alusta: "Poliitikot haluavat selvityksen automaattimetron myöhästymisestä.
HKL:n johtokunta on tehnyt selvityspyynnön automaattimetron myöhästymisen taustalla olevista syistä."

----------


## Albert

_Automaattimetron käyttöönotto siirtyy tarkemmin määrittämättömään tulevaisuuteen_. 
Suunnilleen noin HKL asian ilmaisee.
Vaikuttaneeko tämä uuden kaluston hankintaan? Vai tuleeko uusiin "täydellinen" ohjaamo joka tapauksessa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaikuttaneeko tämä uuden kaluston hankintaan? Vai tuleeko uusiin "täydellinen" ohjaamo joka tapauksessa?


Vai siirtyykö kaluston hankinta tarkemmin määrittämättömään tulevaisuuteen? Eihän se ole edennyt pitkään aikaan mihinkään, tuskin annetut tarjoukset ovat enää voimassakaan.

----------


## petteri

Länsimetro valmistuu tammikuussa 2016, silloin pitää olla uusi kulunvalvonta, joka käytännössä tarkoittaa automaattiajoa. Ei ihmistä ole enää nykyään ole mitään syytä päästää kiihdyttämään ja jarruttamaan junaa, kun kone tekee sen paljon paremmin ja tuo osa automaatista ei maksa paljoa.

Jos ei tehdä täysautomaattia, niin kuljettajat kannattaa ilman muuta siirtää pois junista valvomoihin, siellä yksi kuljettaja voi ajaa useaan junaa. Kuljettajien työpisteiden sijoittaminen kalliisiin metrojuniin ei ole yhtään järkevää.

Vaikka laituriovien kanssa taitaa olla eniten sählinkiä. Yksi vaihtoehto on, että ovet tehdään vain maanalaisille asemille.

----------


## Albert

Saisivat nyt edes ne laituriovi -koneet toimimaan. Se on pieni osa automaattiajosta.

Siis junien kauko-ohjaus. Ja yksi ihminen ajaa useampaa junaa. Jos tuo noin onnistuu, niin ihminen on paljon parempi kuljettaja kuin automaatti.

Miksi sitten tehdä ovia millekään asemalle?

----------


## petteri

> Saisivat nyt edes ne laituriovi -koneet toimimaan. Se on pieni osa automaattiajosta.


Eniten haasteita tuossa taitaa aiheuttaa, että linjalla on tulevaisuudessa monenlaista kalustoa ja vanhoja junia ei automaatin käyttöönoton yhteydessä haluta laittaa uusiksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:28 ----------




> Siis junien kauko-ohjaus. Ja yksi ihminen ajaa useampaa junaa. Jos tuo noin onnistuu, niin ihminen on paljon parempi kuljettaja kuin automaatti.


Tuossa vaihtoehdossa siis lähtölupa annetaan valvomosta. Tuollaisessa systeemissä tietokone kyllä varsinaisesti ajaa junaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Länsimetro valmistuu tammikuussa 2016


Mihin asti? Tapiolaanko?

----------


## petteri

> Mihin asti? Tapiolaanko?


Matinkylään, ainakin tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:48 ----------

Minusta tämän projektin voisi suunnata uudestaan seuraavilla spekseillä.

1) Unohdetaan laituriovet

2) Hankitaan metroon nykyaikainen kulunvalvonta automaattiajolla.

3) Kuljettajat siirretään junista valvomoon.

4) Lähtölupien anto tehdään pääosin valvomosta.

5) Parille asemalle rakennetaan automaattinen lähtöluvanantojärjestelmä. 

Kun automaattinen lähtöluvanantojärjestelmä saadaan toimimaan riittävän hyvin, sitä voidaan sitten laajentaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Ei sellainen ole mahdollista, että yksi kuljettaja valvomosta ajaa useita junia. Useita junia on samanaikaisesti eri asemilla seisomassa, tulossa tai lähdössä, ei niitä voi yksi kuljettaja hoitaa. Vaikka ajettaisiin valvomosta, tarvitaan kuljettajia joko juninen määrän tai laitureiden määrän verran, riippuen siitä, kumpia on vähemmän.

Käytännössä on nähty, että nykyisellä tekniikalla optimaalinen järjestely on kuljettajan ohjaama puoliautomaatti. Siinä kuljettaja valvoo saapumisen asemalle sekä lähdön laiturin ihmistilanteen mukaan. Juna voi kiihdyttää ja jarruttaa automaattisesti, se on toimenpide, jossa ei tarvita ihminen-kone -yhteyttä, joten se sopii koneelle.

Tällä systeemillä on toiminut maailmassa tunneliliikenne jo vuosikymmeniä. Ei tarvita laituriovia tai lasertutkia, ei ole ongelmia pysähtymistarkkuuden kanssa. Ei tarvita turvajärjestelyjä matkustajien omatoimiseen pärjäämiseen. Ei tarvita ylipitkä seisonta- ja varoaikoja liikennettä hidastamassa. Eikä ylimääräisiä kustannuksia kaikesta turhasta, joka liittyy kuljettajattomuuteen. Nopeiten ja tiheimmin vuorovälein ajetaan näin, tekniikan tasosta riippumatta. Pariisissa jatkuvalla kulunvalvonnalla, Pietarissa ja Moskovassa neuvostoajan junilla. Kuljettajan ohjauksessa.

Kuljettajattomuus näyttää olevan päähänpinttymä, josta on hyvin harvoin todellista hyötyä. Mutta usein suurtakin haittaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ei sellainen ole mahdollista, että yksi kuljettaja valvomosta ajaa useita junia. Useita junia on samanaikaisesti eri asemilla seisomassa, tulossa tai lähdössä, ei niitä voi yksi kuljettaja hoitaa. Vaikka ajettaisiin valvomosta, tarvitaan kuljettajia joko juninen määrän tai laitureiden määrän verran, riippuen siitä, kumpia on vähemmän.
> 
> Käytännössä on nähty, että nykyisellä tekniikalla optimaalinen järjestely on kuljettajan ohjaama puoliautomaatti. Siinä kuljettaja valvoo saapumisen asemalle sekä lähdön laiturin ihmistilanteen mukaan. Juna voi kiihdyttää ja jarruttaa automaattisesti, se on toimenpide, jossa ei tarvita ihminen-kone -yhteyttä, joten se sopii koneelle.


Valvomista hallittu puoliautomaatti on ihan hyvä systeemi, siinä valvomosta valvotaan asemalle tulo ja asemalle saapuminen. Valvojia tarvitaan nykytekniikalla merkittävästi kuljettajien määrää vähemmän. Valvojahan tarvitaan vain saapumisen ja lähdön yhteydessä, ei sillloin kun juna on tunnelissa tai edes pysähtyneenä asemalle. Ja asemalle saavuttaessa valvonta-aika ei ole kovin pitkä, jos sitä tarvitaan ollenkaan.

Eli valvojan näyttöön tulee aina seuraava tehtävä, joka ei välttämättä ole sama juna jonka hän päästi lähtemään edelliseltä asemalta. Eli tuollaisessa järjestelmässä on vain asemalle saapumisen ja asemalta lähtemisen valvontatehtäviä, ei junakohtaisia kuljettajatehtäviä. Kun edellinen tehtävä on valmis valvojalle tulee näyttöön seuraava tehtävä.

Ja parilla asemalla voidaan sitten "testata" automaattista asemalle saapumista ja lähtöä.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:13 ----------




> . Pariisissa jatkuvalla kulunvalvonnalla, Pietarissa ja Moskovassa neuvostoajan junilla. Kuljettajan ohjauksessa.



Tuohon huomiona, ainakin Pietarissa vuorovälit ovat havaintojeni mukaan kuljettajan ohjauksessa keskimäärin yllättävänkin pitkiä ja vaihtelevia. Lyhimmillään alle 1,5 minuuttia ja huonoimmillaan lähes kolme minuuttia ruuhkassa. Eli tasaiseen tiiviiseen vuoroväliin ei pystytä kuljettaja-ajolla.

Pariisin linjalla 1 on paljon tasaisempi vuoroväli.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eli valvojan näyttöön tulee aina seuraava tehtävä, joka ei välttämättä ole sama juna jonka hän päästi lähtemään edelliseltä asemalta. Eli tuollaisessa järjestelmässä on vain asemalle saapumisen ja asemalta lähtemisen valvontatehtäviä, ei junakohtaisia kuljettajatehtäviä. Kun edellinen tehtävä on valmis valvojalle tulee näyttöön seuraava tehtävä.


Mitäs jos valvoja on valvomassa jonkin junan lähtöä, ja samalla tämän valvojan vastuulla oleva toinen juna onkin saapumassa asemalle? Jääkö juna seisomaan tunneliin, kunnes jokin valvoja on vapaana? Eikös 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä käytännössä junat ole asemilla hyvinkin samaan aikaan, sillä tuo 2,5 vastaa aika hyvin Helsingin metron keskimääräistä kahden peräkkäisen aseman lähtöaikojen väliä? Eikös tämä tarkoita, sitä, että valvojia täytyy olla yhtä paljon kuin junia? Ja eikös tämä tarkoita sitä, että niiden valvojien kannattaa olla saman tein sitten siellä junan kyydissä? (Mistä ylipäätään olet keksinyt tällaisen liikennöintitavan? Onko jossain tällaista käytössä?)





> Tuohon huomiona, ainakin Pietarissa vuorovälit ovat havaintojeni mukaan kuljettajan ohjauksessa keskimäärin yllättävänkin pitkiä ja vaihtelevia. Lyhimmillään alle 1,5 minuuttia ja huonoimmillaan lähes kolme minuuttia ruuhkassa. Eli tasaiseen tiiviiseen vuoroväliin ei pystytä kuljettaja-ajolla.


Mistä olet päätellyt, että vuorovälien vaihtelu johtuisi kuljettaja-ajosta? Onko sinulla vertailukohtaa automaattiajosta pietarilaisella matkustajakäyttäytymisellä?

----------


## petteri

> Mitäs jos valvoja on valvomassa jonkin junan lähtöä, ja samalla tämän valvojan vastuulla oleva toinen juna onkin saapumassa asemalle? Jääkö juna seisomaan tunneliin, kunnes jokin valvoja on vapaana? Eikös 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä käytännössä junat ole asemilla hyvinkin samaan aikaan, sillä tuo 2,5 vastaa aika hyvin Helsingin metron keskimääräistä kahden peräkkäisen aseman lähtöaikojen väliä? Eikös tämä tarkoita, sitä, että valvojia täytyy olla yhtä paljon kuin junia? Ja eikös tämä tarkoita sitä, että niiden valvojien kannattaa olla saman tein sitten siellä junan kyydissä? (Mistä ylipäätään olet keksinyt tällaisen liikennöintitavan? Onko jossain tällaista käytössä?)


Saapuvat junat ovat etusijalla eli tuollaisessa poikkeustapauksessa lähtevää junaa valvojan henkilön näyttöön välähtääkin saapuva ja lähtevä juna menee uudelleen työjonoon ja sen lähtö myöhästyy muutaman sekunnin.

Jos valvojaa tarvitaan 15 sekuntia junan lähdön ja 15 sekuntia junan saapumisen yhteydessä ja keskimääräinen asemaväli on 100 sekuntia, teoriassa valvojia tarvittaisiin vähän alle kolmasosa nykyisestä kuljettajamäärästä. Lisäksi on huomattava, että kuljettajien siirtymisen tauolle ja tauolta jäävät pois, samoin odotukset ohjaamon vaihdon ja kuljettajan vaihdon yhteydessä. 30 % - 40 % nykyisestä kuljettajamäärästä riittänee siis hyvin valvomaan asemalle saapumisia ja sieltä lähtemisiä, kun saapumisia ja lähtemisiä valvotaan työjonon omaisesti.

Lisäksi asemalle saapumisen ja lähtemisen tietokoneistettua valvontaa on syytä kokeilla muutamalla asemalla. Esimerkiksi saapumisen valvonnan siirtäminen tietokoneille tiputtaa tarvittavan valvojamäärän jo alle 20 prosenttiin nykyisestä kuljettajamäärästä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Saapuvat junat ovat etusijalla eli tuollaisessa poikkeustapauksessa lähtevää junaa valvojan henkilön näyttöön välähtääkin saapuva ja lähtevä juna menee uudelleen työjonoon ja sen lähtö myöhästyy muutaman sekunnin.
> 
> Jos valvojaa tarvitaan 15 sekuntia junan lähdön ja 15 sekuntia junan saapumisen yhteydessä ja keskimääräinen asemaväli on 100 sekuntia, teoriassa valvojia tarvittaisiin vähän alle kolmasosa nykyisestä kuljettajamäärästä.


Koeta päättää, onko se "muutama sekunti" vai "15 sekuntia". Lisäksi: teoriasi ei toimi, koska asemille saapumiset ja lähdöt eivät jakaudu tasaisesti, vaan juurikin suurin piirtein siten, että jokaisella asemalla pysähtyy juna suurin piirtein samaan aikaan. Tämä on seurausta asemaväleistä ja halutusta vuorovälistä.

Kertoisitko myös, perustuuko nämä äkkiseltään huimat visiosi johonkin tietotaitoon, vai onko nämä vain huimia visioita vailla minkäänlaista sidosta todellisuuteen? Aiemmat jutustelusi junien jarruista kyllä sai minut kallistumaan yhteen suuntaan, mutta nythän sinulla olisi mahdollisuus tukevoittaa noita väitteitäsi. Ymmärrät varmasti, ettei lukijat pidä ideoitasi millään tasolla uskottavina, kun kirjoitustesi perusteella vaikuttaa siltä, että kehittelet näitä juttuja yksiksesi kotosalla.

----------


## petteri

> Koeta päättää, onko se "muutama sekunti" vai "15 sekuntia". Lisäksi: teoriasi ei toimi, koska asemille saapumiset ja lähdöt eivät jakaudu tasaisesti, vaan juurikin suurin piirtein siten, että jokaisella asemalla pysähtyy juna suurin piirtein samaan aikaan. Tämä on seurausta asemaväleistä ja halutusta vuorovälistä.


Väitteesi siitä, että junat pysähtyvät asemilla samaan aikaan ei pidä paikkaansa. Asemien välit vaihtelevat merkittävästi ja itään sekä länteen menevät junat kulkevat toisistaan riippumatta. Länsimetron valmistuttua asemia on niin paljon, että lähestytään nopeasti normaalijakaumaa.




> Kertoisitko myös, perustuuko nämä äkkiseltään huimat visiosi johonkin tietotaitoon, vai onko nämä vain huimia visioita vailla minkäänlaista sidosta todellisuuteen?


Esittämäni malli työtehtävien jakamisesta työjonoihin perustuu lean menetelmään, jota käytetään yleisesti prosessien tehostamisessa. Työjonoihin perustuva tehtävien hallinta on yleinen esimerkiksi puhelinkeskuspalveluissa ja muussakin puhelimitse tehtävässä asiakaspalvelussa.

Metron ollessa kyseessä kuormitus on vielä hyvinkin tasainen, joten tehtävän optimointi paljon helpompaa kuin  esimerkiksi lipunmyyntipalveluiden ollessa kyseessä, lipunmyyntipalveluissahan kuormitus vaihtelee paljon. Ruuhkien syntyminen on siis paljon helpompi välttää.

----------


## tlajunen

> Esittämäni malli työtehtävien jakamisesta työjonoihin perustuu lean menetelmään, jota käytetään yleisesti prosessien tehostamisessa. Työjonoihin perustuva tehtävien hallinta on yleinen esimerkiksi puhelinkeskuspalveluissa ja muussakin puhelimitse tehtävässä asiakaspalvelussa.


Kiitoksia, vastasit kattavammin kuin uskalsin edes toivoa. Ymmärrän nyt aikaisempiakin kirjoituksiasi paremmin.  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Esittämäni malli työtehtävien jakamisesta työjonoihin perustuu lean menetelmään, jota käytetään yleisesti prosessien tehostamisessa.


*Lean* Wikipediassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Petterillä on taas karannut mopo  tai metro  käsistä oikein kunnolla. Ehkä tulkitsemme tämänpäiväisen puhtaasti viikon loppukevennykseksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Länsimetron valmistuttua asemia on niin paljon, että lähestytään nopeasti normaalijakaumaa.


Satunnaisuudessa vain on se paha ongelma, että joskus sitä sitten kasautuu todella paljon junia. Harvoin, mutta väistämättä joskus. Puhelinpalvelussa voidaan hyväksyä ajoittainen jonottaminen, mutta minimivuorovälin metroliikenteessä se aiheuttaa liikennekaaoksen. Puhelinpalvelussa ei myöskään yhden puhelun tilanne vaikuta toiseen, metroliikenteessä taas jokainen juna vaikuttaa jokaiseen. Näistä syistä liikenteenohjauksessa on pakko varautuu maksimaalikuormitukseen.

----------


## petteri

> Petterillä on taas karannut mopo  tai metro  käsistä oikein kunnolla. Ehkä tulkitsemme tämänpäiväisen puhtaasti viikon loppukevennykseksi.


Toki mahdollisuuksia prosessien kehittämiseen voi olla vaikea ymmärtää, jos ajattelu on hyvin rajoittunut yksi juna - yksi kuljettaja osastolle. Mutta kun kuljettaja/valvoja ei ole enää junassa, tilanne on hyvin erilainen kuin aikaisemmin ja prosessin kehittäminen erilaiseksi on kuin nykyään.

Nykyisessä kuljettajaprosessiinhan tulee ihan valtavasti odotusaikaa sen sen jälkeen kun kone kiihdyttää ja jarruttaa junan. Jos valvojaa halutaan käyttää siihen, että tarkistetaan että juna voi saapua asemalle tai lähteä asemalta  metronkuljetusprosessi on toki syytä palastella, niin, ettei valtavasti odotusaikaa tule. Tuo vähentää työvoiman tarpeen alle puoleen. 

Toki prosessin automatisointi kokonaan on pitemmän aikavälin tavoite. Laitetaan tietokonejärjestelmä valvomaan saapumista ja lähtemistä jollekin asemalle, kun se pärjää paremmin kuin ihminen, voidaan "kuljettajat" poistaa valvomostakin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:45 ----------




> Satunnaisuudessa vain on se paha ongelma, että joskus sitä sitten kasautuu todella paljon junia. Harvoin, mutta väistämättä joskus. Puhelinpalvelussa voidaan hyväksyä ajoittainen jonottaminen, mutta minimivuorovälin metroliikenteessä se aiheuttaa liikennekaaoksen. Puhelinpalvelussa ei myöskään yhden puhelun tilanne vaikuta toiseen, metroliikenteessä taas jokainen juna vaikuttaa jokaiseen. Näistä syistä liikenteenohjauksessa on pakko varautuu maksimaalikuormitukseen.


Mutta jos tuollaisen kasautumisen vaikutukset ovat, että osa junista jää jälkeen aikataulusta 15-30 sekuntia ja tuollainen tapaus sattuisi vaikka kerran kahdessa tunnissa, kannattaako sitä varten pitää valtavasti ylimääräistä henkilökuntaa. 

Käytännössä valvomon ruuhkautuminenhan vaan vähän hidastaisi asemalta lähtöjä hetken ajan. Ei kovin dramaattista. Ja jos Helsingin metroa liikennöidään 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, se on niin kaukana 70-80 sekunnin teoreettisesta vuoroväliminimista, että pelivaraa on ihan valtavasti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toki mahdollisuuksia prosessien kehittämiseen voi olla vaikea ymmärtää, jos ajattelu on hyvin rajoittunut yksi juna - yksi kuljettaja osastolle. Mutta kun kuljettaja/valvoja ei ole enää junassa, tilanne on hyvin erilainen kuin aikaisemmin ja prosessin kehittäminen erilaiseksi on kuin nykyään.


Junien kulkuprosessi ei muutu siitä, onko kuljettaja ohjaamossa, matkustamossa tai valvomossa. Tietenkin junien kulkuprosessia voidaan muuttaa siten, että kulkuprosessi tapahtuu jossain olevien kuljettajaresurssien toimintakyvyn mukaisesti. Mutta sitä ei haluta eikä aivan rajattomasti voidakaan tehdä.

Jos olet perillä prosessihallinnasta ja prosessien simuloinnista, niin voit vaikka kokeilla, miten junat lähestyvät, seisovat ja lähtevät asemilta ja mikä muodostuu suurimmaksi kuljettajatarpeeksi eli mikä on suurin mahdollinen määrä junia yhtäaikaisesti jossain näistä prosessin osista. Ja ennen kuin siis vakuutat ajatustesi erinomaisuutta, kerro, mikä on Helsingin (ja Espoon) metroliikenteessä suurin esiintyvä kuljettajatarve muuttamatta junien kulkua kuljettajatarpeen vähentämiseksi.

Puhelinpalvelut tai teollisuustuotanto poikkeavat ratkaisevasti junien ajosta siten, että junien kulkuprosessi on sidottu ajanhetkeen, ei pelkästään aikamääriin, joiden tapahtumahetkeä aikajanalla voidaan siirtää. Metroliikenne on nyt optimoitu kaluston minimitarpeen ja linjanopeuden maksimoinnin suhteen. Näille on pätevä peruste siinä, että näissä on paljon suuremmista rahoista kyse kuin kuljettajamäärän vähentämisestä. Eli ei ole mieltä alkaa hidastaa kiertoaikaa siksi, että saadaan kuljettaja tai pari pois. Jos oikein muistan, Helsingin metron kuljettajakustannusten osuus kokonaiskustannuksista on luokkaa 5 % ja junainvestoinnin kustannukset 15 %. Siis on selvä, että optimointi kannattaa kohdistaa junien määrään, ei kuljettajien määrään.

Kuljettajattomasta automaatista voi reaalimaailman pohjalta vielä todeta, ettei kuljettajien määrän optimoinnissa ole mitään taloudellista järkeä edes sillä tavalla, kun nyt ollaan tekemässä. Julkisuuteenhan on kerrottu, että henkilökulujen nettosäästö olisi 2 M ja tähän tarvittavien laitehankintojen hinta 115 M. Hankittavien laitteiden käyttöikä ei ole 57 vuotta, mikä olisi hankinnan kuoletusaika ilman korkoja, joten eihän tässä ole mitään järkeä. Lisäksi täytyy todeta, että Siemensin kanssa tehdyn hankintasopimuksen arvo oli yli 120 M ja asemien ja tunneleiden remontit tulevat maksamaan kymmeniä miljoonia, joita ei ole edes arvioitu vielä.

Kuten jo aiemmin kirjoitin, kuljettajattomuus on päähänpinttymä. Meidän oloissamme siitä ei ole kuin haittaa ja kustannuksia.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos olet perillä prosessihallinnasta ja prosessien simuloinnista, niin voit vaikka kokeilla, miten junat lähestyvät, seisovat ja lähtevät asemilta ja mikä muodostuu 
> Puhelinpalvelut tai teollisuustuotanto poikkeavat ratkaisevasti tä. Eli ei ole mieltä alkaa hidastaa kiertoaikaa siksi, että saadaan kuljettaja tai pari pois. Jos oikein muistan, Helsingin metron kuljettajakustannusten osuus kokonaiskustannuksista on luokkaa 5 % ja junainvestoinnin kustannukset 15 %. Siis on selvä, että optimointi kannattaa kohdistaa junien määrään, ei kuljettajien määrään.


Eivät kuljettajakustannukset niin merkityksettömiä ole, ettei niitä kannattaisi huomioida. Kuljettajien poistaminen junista muuten pienentää myös kalustokustannuksia, kun ohjaamon vaatima tila vapautuu matkustajien käyttöön.  






> Kuljettajattomasta automaatista voi reaalimaailman pohjalta vielä todeta, ettei kuljettajien määrän optimoinnissa ole mitään taloudellista järkeä edes sillä tavalla, kun nyt ollaan tekemässä. Julkisuuteenhan on kerrottu, että henkilökulujen nettosäästö olisi 2 M ja tähän tarvittavien laitehankintojen hinta 115 M. Hankittavien laitteiden käyttöikä ei ole 57 vuotta, mikä olisi hankinnan kuoletusaika ilman korkoja, joten eihän tässä ole mitään järkeä. Lisäksi täytyy todeta, että Siemensin kanssa tehdyn hankintasopimuksen arvo oli yli 120 M ja asemien ja tunneleiden remontit tulevat maksamaan kymmeniä miljoonia, joita ei ole edes arvioitu vielä.


Noita lukuja käsiteltäessä, pitää ottaa huomioon, että metron kulunvalvonnan osalta investoinnin jättäminen tekemättä ei ole vaihtoehto, nykyinen kulunvalvontajärjestelmä on vanhentunut ja pakko uusia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eivät kuljettajakustannukset niin merkityksettömiä ole, ettei niitä kannattaisi huomioida. Kuljettajien poistaminen junista muuten pienentää myös kalustokustannuksia, kun ohjaamon vaatima tila vapautuu matkustajien käyttöön.


Tällä asialla ei ole meillä mitään arvoa, koska junakokoa ja asemia pienennetään ja kapasiteettia alennetaan. Jotta saataisiin kuljettajat pois. Esimerkiksi Pariisin linjalla 1 on asemia ja junia pidennetty kapasiteettipulan vuoksi.




> Noita lukuja käsiteltäessä, pitää ottaa huomioon, että metron kulunvalvonnan osalta investoinnin jättäminen tekemättä ei ole vaihtoehto, nykyinen kulunvalvontajärjestelmä on vanhentunut ja pakko uusia.


Onko? Näin on väitetty, mutta ilmeisesti sekään ei ole totta. Olennaista kuitenkin on, että kuljettajattomuudella on lisähinta, joka koostuu mm. kuljettajattomuuden vaatimista ratalaitteista, vanhojen junien muuttamisesta, laituriovista, asemaremonteista ja tunneliturvallisuuden kohentamisesta. Pelkkä vanhentuneiden osien uusinta taisi maksaa 15 M. Kun nykyisen projektin hinta nousee luokkaan 200 M, kuljettajattomuus tulee varsin kalliiksi, vaikka se maksaisi vain 185 M.

Lisäksi Siemensin toimittaman laitteiston koeajojen perusteella on ilmeisesti käymässä selväksi, ettei luvattuja liikennöintikustannusten vähennyksiä tulekaan. Pahimmassa ja minun arvioni mukaan todennäköisimmässä tapauksessa liikennöintikustannukset nousevat kuljettajattomuuden vuoksi. Se tarkoittaa, että jos odotettiin 2 M vuosittaista nettohyötyä henkilökuluissa, tätä hyötyä vähentää liikennöintikustannusten nousu.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tällä asialla ei ole meillä mitään arvoa, koska junakokoa ja asemia pienennetään ja kapasiteettia alennetaan. Jotta saataisiin kuljettajat pois. Esimerkiksi Pariisin linjalla 1 on asemia ja junia pidennetty kapasiteettipulan vuoksi.


Mielenkiintoinen logiikka. Käsittääkseni yleensä pitemmät junat ovat kalliimpia kuin lyhyet. Kun ohjaamot poistuvat, junia voidaan joko lyhentää ehkä 5-6 % tai junien kapasiteetti kasvaa vastaavasti. (Ohjaamo ja väliseinä vie 45 metrisestä junasta ehkä 2,5 metriä tilaa.). Kyllä tuolla on merkittävästi arvoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:21 ----------




> Onko? Näin on väitetty, mutta ilmeisesti sekään ei ole totta. Olennaista kuitenkin on, että kuljettajattomuudella on lisähinta, joka koostuu mm. kuljettajattomuuden vaatimista ratalaitteista, vanhojen junien muuttamisesta, laituriovista, asemaremonteista ja tunneliturvallisuuden kohentamisesta. Pelkkä vanhentuneiden osien uusinta taisi maksaa 15 M.


Toki. 15 miljoonalla voi saada perustason kulunvalvonnan, jota ei kyllä enää nykyään pidetä uusiin ja modernisoitaviin metroihin riittävänä. Minusta kun tekniikkaa uudistetaan ei kannata valita valmiiksi vanhentunutta ja alimitoitettua systeemiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielenkiintoinen logiikka. Käsittääkseni yleensä pitemmät junat ovat kalliimpia kuin lyhyet. Kun ohjaamot poistuvat, junia voidaan joko lyhentää ehkä 5-6 % tai junien kapasiteetti kasvaa vastaavasti. (Ohjaamo ja väliseinä vie 45 metrisestä junasta ehkä 2,5 metriä tilaa.). Kyllä tuolla on merkittävästi arvoa.


Mikä arvo on hyödykkeellä, jota ei tarvita?

Ohjaamo ei vaikuta junan pituuteen, vaan matkustamon pituuteen. Junapituuksia ei voi muuttaa, koska junapituudet määräytyvät asemien pituuksista. Teoriassa voidaan lyhentää junaa, mutta se ei vähennä junan hintaa käytännössä lainkaan. Junan hinta muodostuu pääasiassa muusta kuin korin katon, seinien ja lattian vaipasta. Tämä käytännössä lainkaan tarkoittaa sitä, että jos helsinkiläisen vaunuparin keskimääräinen kauppahinta on 3 M, hinnan muutos 0,01 M suuntaan tai toiseen ei merkitse mitään. Eikä se merkitse mitään suhteessa siihen, että tästä säästämismahdollisuudesta maksetaan lähemmäs 200 M. Eli 20.000 kertaa tuon säästön arvo. Meillä ei ole käytössä 20.000 junaa.




> Toki. 15 miljoonalla voi saada perustason kulunvalvonnan, jota ei kyllä enää nykyään pidetä uusiin ja modernisoitaviin metroihin riittävänä. Minusta kun tekniikkaa uudistetaan ei kannata valita valmiiksi vanhentunutta ja alimitoitettua systeemiä.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Ei kannata hankkia vanhaa teknologiaa, jos on odotettavissa, että sen ylläpito käy kalliiksi. Uutta teknologiaa hankitaan yleisesti sen vuoksi, että se tarjoaa tarpeellisia ominaisuuksia ja käyttö ja ylläpito on edullisempaa kuin vanhalla. Mutta ei uutta teknologiaa kannata hankkia myöskään vain sen vuoksi, että se on uutta teknologiaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mikä arvo on hyödykkeellä, jota ei tarvita?


Olen käsittänyt, että ettet aikaisemmin ole pitänyt metrojunien lyhentämistä hyvänä ratkaisuna, koska se pienentää metron maksimikapasiteettia. Nyt et pidä junien matkustamojen pidentämistä minkään arvoisena, koska metrossa ei tarvita enempää kapasiteettia.

Oletko nyt muuttanut mieltäsi myös lyhyiden metrojunien suhteen?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eivät kuljettajakustannukset niin merkityksettömiä ole, ettei niitä kannattaisi huomioida.


Kyllä ne Helsingin metron tapauksessa taitaa olla, kun niin monelle bussikuskille palkkaa halutaan maksaa sen sijaan, että keskitettäisiin asutusta metroasemien ympärille ja metroasemia asutusten keskelle. Ja tähän päälle ylläpidetään bussiterminaaleja ja linjastoja, joilla kattaisi helposti haluttaessa kokonaisia kaupunkeja.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä näitä lukiessa saa hyvät naurut. Metrohan on ihan sama juttu kuin puhelinasiakaspalvelu, totta kai juu. Ja mikäs suomalainen puhelinaspa itse asiassa toimii? Otetaanko malli teleoperaattoreiden, VR:n vai Finnairin aspasta? Metroonkin sitten vaan kuulutukset: "Olette edelleen jonossa, palvelemme teitä mahdollisimman pian", kun odotellaan tunnelissa, että Molvaniaan ulkoistetun valvomon jeppe tulee kaffelta ja purkaa edessä olevat kolme junaa pois.

Ja metrojunatkin on puhdasta metritavaraa, että kun metrin ottaa pois sieltä ja toisen täältä niin hintahan laskee huimasti. Mitään väliä ei ole sillä, että nivelet, telit ym ovat ne mitkä siinä junassa maksaa.

Petteri, mun mielestä on ihan okei hifistellä modernia teknologiaa pellepelottoman malliin. Sellaista ajatusmaailmaa tarvitaan tässä maailmassa, sillä ilman utopioita ja brainstormingia mikään ei koskaan kehittyisi mihinkään. Mutta pyytäisin kuitenkin jonkunlaista rajaa näihin kuvitelmiin, ettei mene aivan foliohattuiluksi. Tässä kuitenkin puhutaan ihan oikeasta metrosta, jossa kulkee 200 000 ihan oikeaa ihmistä joka päivä ja niiden ihmisten pitäisi päästä perillekin.

Viihdearvo tässä kyllä paranee koko ajan, se on vissi. Vastuu sen ymmärtämisestä on kuitenkin hiukan liikaa lukijalla.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä näitä lukiessa saa hyvät naurut. Metrohan on ihan sama juttu kuin puhelinasiakaspalvelu, totta kai juu. Ja mikäs suomalainen puhelinaspa itse asiassa toimii? Otetaanko malli teleoperaattoreiden, VR:n vai Finnairin aspasta? Metroonkin sitten vaan kuulutukset: "Olette edelleen jonossa, palvelemme teitä mahdollisimman pian", kun odotellaan tunnelissa, että Molvaniaan ulkoistetun valvomon jeppe tulee kaffelta ja purkaa edessä olevat kolme junaa pois.


Suurimmassa osassa puhelinpalveluista on tehty valinta, että asiakkaat saavat jonottaa. Toki esimerkiksi hätänumeroihin jonot ovat harvinaisia, vaikka kuormitus vaihtelee. On huomioitava, että metron asemalta lähtö ja saapumistapahtumien määrä on tunnissa lähes vakio eli järjestelmä on poikkeuksellisen helposti hallittava. 




> Ja metrojunatkin on puhdasta metritavaraa, että kun metrin ottaa pois sieltä ja toisen täältä niin hintahan laskee huimasti. Mitään väliä ei ole sillä, että nivelet, telit ym ovat ne mitkä siinä junassa maksaa.


Ei ne nyt ihan metritavaraa ole, mutta eikös ole sellainen ilmiö havaittavissa, että 20 metrinen juna on halvempi kuin 30 metrinen ja 45 metrinen maksaa enemmän kuin lyhyempi? 

Voihan sitä toki olla sitä mieltä, että toisella metrillä on arvoa ja toisella ei sen mukaan kun argumentointiin sopii. Kun sen määrittäminen, mikä metri nimenomaan maksaa on vaikeaa, minusta on loogisinta arvottaa jokaista suunnilleen samassa kokoluokassa olevaa matkustajatilaneliötä samalla summalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun sen määrittäminen, mikä metri nimenomaan maksaa on vaikeaa, minusta on loogisinta arvottaa jokaista suunnilleen samassa kokoluokassa olevaa matkustajatilaneliötä samalla summalla.


Oletko nyt ihan tosissasi vai trollailetko vaan? Metrojuna ei kuitenkaan ole metrilaku. Jos ei sitä ymmärrä, niin keskustelua lie turha jatkaa.




> 20 metrinen juna on halvempi kuin 30 metrinen


Tällä nyt ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että poistetaan junasta ohjaamo. Suuruusluokka, suuruusluokka...

----------


## petteri

> Oletko nyt ihan tosissasi vai trollailetko vaan? Metrojuna ei kuitenkaan ole metrilaku. Jos ei sitä ymmärrä, niin keskustelua lie turha jatkaa.
> 
> Tällä nyt ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että poistetaan junasta ohjaamo. Suuruusluokka, suuruusluokka...


Onko sinusta kuusi prosenttia matkustajakapasiteetista arvoton seikka?  Onko ihan sama onko samanhintaisessa bussissa 75 vai 80 paikkaa? Tai onko sillä mekitystä kuljetuskustannuksiin mahtuuko samanhintaiseen ratikkaan 150 vai 160 henkeä?

Jos metrossa tuolla ei ole väliä, miten sillä voisi olla busseissa tai ratikoissakaan? Metrossa ruuhka-aikaan eivät kaikki saa istumapaikkaa, joten lisäkapasiteetti ei jää käyttämättä.

----------


## kouvo

> Metrossa ruuhka-aikaan eivät kaikki saa istumapaikkaa, joten lisäkapasiteetti ei jää käyttämättä.


helsingissä on aika poikkeuksellinen tulokulma tähän kapasiteettiasiaan. Niissä kaupungeissa, joissa metro on oikeasti tarpeellinen, ei tulisi mieleenkään mitoittaa kapasiteettia sen mukaan että jokainen (tai edes suurin osa) pääsee ruuhka-aikana istumaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Viihdearvo tässä kyllä paranee koko ajan, se on vissi. Vastuu sen ymmärtämisestä on kuitenkin hiukan liikaa lukijalla.


Sama pätee hyvin suureen osaan tämän foorumin ideointikirjoituksista. Joukkoliikennefoorumin kaltainen palsta on kuitenkin osaltaan tarkoitettu myös tällaiseen harrastajien ideointiin, jolla ei ole mitään todellisuuspohjaa. Keskusteluun tulee tietysti huomattavasti lisää mielekkyyttä, kun ne kellä on tosielämän tietoa asioista, kertovat miksi jotkut jutut eivät ole mahdollisia (tosin ei kukaan jaksa alkaa kommentoida joka ikiseen päättömään ideaan, mitä täällä esitetään, joten läheskään kaikkia päättömiä ideoita ei edes kritisoida täällä).

----------


## janihyvarinen

Kaiken yllä kirjoitetun perusteella sanoisin, että jos kuljettajakustannus on merkittävä huolenaihe, niin kenties sitä kannattaisi lähestyä täysautomatisoimalla bussiliikenne. Busseissahan kuljettajakustannus per matkustaja on ihan eri hehtaarilla kuin metroissa tai edes ratikoissa (ainakaan nykyaikaisilla raitioteillä). Hirveä täpinä metron kuljettajista eroon pääsemiseksi ei ole missään suhteessa siihen, että busseissa istuu kuljettaja palvelemassa aivan lilliputtimaista matkustajamäärää. Jostain syystä vaan kukaan ei puhu automaattiohjatuista busseista vaikka onhan sellaisiakin olemassa: eivät vaan ole täysautomaatteja ja perustuvat esim. katuun maalatun valkoisen viivan seuraamiseen optisesti, mikä ei liene Suomen oloissa ihan ongelmatonta...  :Wink: 

Helsingissä melko omalaatuisesti yritetään tehdä metrosta enemmän bussin kaltainen yksikkökokoa pienentämällä. Pienillä yksiköillähän kuljettajasäästö lienee suurempi kuin suurilla. Tässä vaan unohtuu, että sitä yksikkökokoa ei varsinaisesti tarvitse pienentää. Nykymetro pystyy jo käsittelemään pitkät junat. Ja kuinka paljon länsimetrossa säästetään sillä, että tehdään lyhyet laiturit ja näin rajoitetaan kokonaisjärjestelmän kapasiteettia? Kokonaan uudessa järjestelmässä kannattaa tietysti miettiä mikä on tarvittava maksimikapasiteetti ja optimoida rakentamista sen mukaan. Mutta olemassa olevan järjestelmän kapasiteetin pudottaminen lienee lähinnä mielisairasta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Metrossa ruuhka-aikaan eivät kaikki saa istumapaikkaa, joten lisäkapasiteetti ei jää käyttämättä.


No voi nyyh, jos ei istumaan pääse!  :Very Happy: 

Tukholmassa on ruuhka-aikana tuuria, jos vaikkapa Gamla Stanissa onnistuu mahtumaan koko junaan sisään. Cx-vaunuista piti modifioida testiksi vaunuja, joista yli puolet penkeistä on poistettu, ilman tätä ratkaisua lähivuosina punainen linja ei vedä enempää matkustajia. Samaan aikaan Helsingissä mietitään, miten saataisiin kaikille istumapaikka 3,2 metriä leveään junaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen käsittänyt, että ettet aikaisemmin ole pitänyt metrojunien lyhentämistä hyvänä ratkaisuna, koska se pienentää metron maksimikapasiteettia. Nyt et pidä junien matkustamojen pidentämistä minkään arvoisena, koska metrossa ei tarvita enempää kapasiteettia.
> 
> Oletko nyt muuttanut mieltäsi myös lyhyiden metrojunien suhteen?


En ole muuttanut mieltäni järjestelmän kapasiteetin alentamisen järjettömyydestä. Tässä keskustelussa on kysymys siitä, että perustelet kuljettajattomuutta sillä, että saadaan lisää kapasiteettia samalla kun kannatat junien lyhentämistä, jolla alennetaan kapasiteettia. Ristiriitaista ei ole minun näkemykseni vaan metrohallinnon toiminta kuin myös se, että itse kannatat yhtä aikaa sekä kapasiteetin alentamista että lisäämistä.

Kun kirjoitan, ettei kapasiteetti ole ongelma, tarkoitan sitä, että jos kerran on mahdollista alentaa metrojärjestelmän kapasiteettia 33 %, kapasiteetti ei ole meillä ongelma. Ei se ole sitä senkään osalta, miten vaunut on kalustettu. Istumapaikkoja saadaan halvalla ja helposti lisää 25 % kalustamalla metrojunat kuten paikallisjunat. Mutta ei tätäkään ole edes mainittu missään. Mitä ilmeisimmin siksi, ettei edes istumapaikoista ole oikeasti pulaa.

Metrojunien kalustus on itse asiassa varsin hyvä jokamiehen mittari, josta näkee, onko metro tarpeen vai ei. Siellä, missä metro on oikeasti tarpeen, istuimet ovat pitkittäin ja seisomatila on siten maksimaalinen. Ja samalla junan kapasiteetti on maksimaalinen. Tätä asiaa voi vielä tarkistaa vilkaisemalla kattoon. Jos siellä roikkuu tiheässä lenkkejä tai lontoolaisia pallukoita, myös seisojien määrään on varauduttu. Jos sen sijaan kalustus on poikittaisia penkkejä kuten meillä, metrolla ei ole sellaista kuormaa kuin sen suuret investoinnit edellyttäisivät.

Palaan vielä kapasiteetin alentamisen järjettömyyteen. Kuten metrohallinto usein muistuttaa, metro tehdään sadaksi vuodeksi. Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Sadan vuoden kokemus metroista on osoittanut, että siellä, missä metrot ovat tarpeellisia, kapasiteettia on jouduttu lisäämään vuosikymmenten kuluessa pidentämällä asemia ja junia, käyttämällä kehittynyttä tekniikkaa vuorovälien minimoimiseksi sekä rakentamalla uusia linjoja suuremmalla kalustolla kuin aiemmat.

Vaikka Helsingin metro nyt on joutavaa rahanhukkaa eli liian kallis vähäiseen käyttöönsä nähden, tulevan 75 vuoden kuluessa voi tulla aika, jolloin kaupunki metron ympärillä tiivistyy ja metrosta tulee vielä oikeasti tarpeellinen. Tämä voi tapahtua myös Espoossa. Siksi vastustin ks-lautakunnassa vuosina 2007 ja 2008 asemien lyhentämistä eli kapasiteetin alentamista, jolla muka säästettiin 100 M. Ei säästetty, vaikka kustannuslaskelma vääristeltiin lukemaan, joka sattumalta oli sellainen, josta 30 % oli 215 M.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tukholmassa on ruuhka-aikana tuuria, jos vaikkapa Gamla Stanissa onnistuu mahtumaan koko junaan sisään. Cx-vaunuista piti modifioida testiksi vaunuja, joista yli puolet penkeistä on poistettu, ilman tätä ratkaisua lähivuosina punainen linja ei vedä enempää matkustajia. Samaan aikaan Helsingissä mietitään, miten saataisiin kaikille istumapaikka 3,2 metriä leveään junaan.


Kyllä maailmalla monenlaisia karjankuljetusratkaisuja löytyy.  :Smile: 

Helsingissä panostetaan joukkoliikenteen laatuun ja Helsingin joukkoliikenne on yleensä kansainvälisissä vertailuissa korkealla ja syystä. 

Minusta joukkoliikenteen on kovin vaikea kilpailla edes siedettävästi autoliikenteen kanssa, jos kulkuneuvojen täyttöaste ylittää eläinsuojeludirektiivienkin rajat ja istumapaikan saaminen on harvinaista. Jos ei ole kyse ihan muutaman minuutin matkasta joukkoliikenteen pitäisi pystyä tarjoamaan halukkaille yleensä istumapaikat. Helsingissä tuohon on panostettu ja se näkyy joukkoliikenteen laadussa, joka on Helsingin seudulla todella korkea kun verrataan suunnilleen samantyylisiin kaupunkeihin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:02 ----------




> Kun kirjoitan, ettei kapasiteetti ole ongelma, tarkoitan sitä, että jos kerran on mahdollista alentaa metrojärjestelmän kapasiteettia 33 %, kapasiteetti ei ole meillä ongelma. Ei se ole sitä senkään osalta, miten vaunut on kalustettu. Istumapaikkoja saadaan halvalla ja helposti lisää 25 % kalustamalla metrojunat kuten paikallisjunat. Mutta ei tätäkään ole edes mainittu missään. Mitä ilmeisimmin siksi, ettei edes istumapaikoista ole oikeasti pulaa.


Paikallisjunien 2+3 kalustus ei minusta ole kovin mukava täydellä kuormalla. Varsinkin kolmenistuttavan penkin keskipaikka on huomattavan epämukava. Ja käytäväkin jää vähän kapeaksi. Usein kolministuttavat penkit ovat aika täydessäkin junassa vajaakäytössä, kun keskipaikan mukavuus on huono.

Metron 2+2 kalustus leveällä käytävällä tarjoaa minusta leveämmät istuimet ja paremman toimivuuden. Istumapaikoilla on eroja, ei niitä pelkästään lukumäärällä voi mitata. Esimerkiksi Varioissa on 2+2 kalustus, jossa penkkien leveys  sopii vain naisille ja lapsille.





> Palaan vielä kapasiteetin alentamisen järjettömyyteen. Kuten metrohallinto usein muistuttaa, metro tehdään sadaksi vuodeksi. Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Sadan vuoden kokemus metroista on osoittanut, että siellä, missä metrot ovat tarpeellisia, kapasiteettia on jouduttu lisäämään vuosikymmenten kuluessa pidentämällä asemia ja junia, käyttämällä kehittynyttä tekniikkaa vuorovälien minimoimiseksi sekä rakentamalla uusia linjoja suuremmalla kalustolla kuin aiemmat.


Jos kapasiteettia tarvitaan lisää, asemia voidaan pidentää. Helppoa ja halpaa se ei toki ole, mutta mahdollista.  Kaksivaunuisen metron kapasiteetti riittää tällä hetkellä ja jos muutoksia tarvitaan ne toteutetaan sitten kehittämisinvestoinneilla.

----------


## hylje

Seudulla on vieläkin kymmeniä säännöllisesti seisomakuormassa kulkevia bussi- ja ratikkalinjoja. Miksi metroa pidetään niiden varjolla väljänä? Millä rahalla kuormitetut bussi- ja raitiolinjat muutetaan väljiksi metroiksi?

----------


## petteri

> Seudulla on vieläkin kymmeniä säännöllisesti seisomakuormassa kulkevia bussi- ja ratikkalinjoja. Miksi metroa pidetään niiden varjolla väljänä? Millä rahalla kuormitetut bussi- ja raitiolinjat muutetaan väljiksi metroiksi?


Osalla bussi- ja raitiovaunulinjoista on todellakin ylikuormitetusta. Toisaalta nykyään kaupunkijunat ja metro pystyvät tarjoamaan hyvin istumapaikkoja ruuhkassa. Ei tosin ihan kaikille istumaan haluaville, mutta kuitenkin. Myöskään pitemmän matkan busseissa ei seistä paljon.

Minusta silloin kun kuljettava matka ei ole ihan lyhyt laadukkaaseen nykyaikaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen kuuluu jokaiselle istumaan haluavalle oma paikka. Toki kaikki eivät halua seistä ja kuormitus vaihtelee, mutta hyvään istumapaikkatarjontaan on syytä pyrkiä. Aina siihen ei kuitenkaan käytännössä pystytä. 

Minusta ihmisten pakkoseisottaminen ja kulkuvälineiden ahtaus on tekijä, joka työntää matkustajia henkilöauton käyttäjiksi. Jos autolla pääsee perille nopeammin mukavasti autossa istuen, kuinka houkuttevalta vaikuttaa pakkoseisominen. Pahimmillaan joukkoliikennevälineissä on niin ahdasta, että jos eläimiä kuljetettaisiin vastaavasti, rääkkäyssyyte olisi lähellä.

Onneksi metrossa on sentään kohtuullisesti tilaa, vaikka kaikki halukkaat eivät ruuhka-aikaan istumapaikkaa Rautatientori - Herttoniemi välillä saakaan. Tosin tuo väli ei kestä kovin pitkään ja metro kulkee tasaisesti, joten tuo on nipin napin hyväksyttävissä. 

Kyllähän kehitystäkin tapahtuu. Länsimetron rakentaminen poistanee Lauttasaaresta ja Otaniemestä aika suuren määrän usein seisomakuormassa kulkevia busseja.

Minusta muuten perustelu, että muuallakin maailmassa seisotaan joukkoliikenteessä ei ole hyvä.  Se nyt vaan on niin, että vaikka Lontoossa tai New Yorkissa joukkoliikenteen ei tarvitse samalla lailla kilpailla henkilöautoliikenteen kanssa kuin Suomessa. Karjankuljetusvaunustoissa on siis pakko matkustaa, Helsingin seudulla tilanne on kovin erilainen, kun joukkoliikenne kilpailee aidosti henkilöautoilun kanssa suurella määrällä yhteysvälejä

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos ei ole kyse ihan muutaman minuutin matkasta joukkoliikenteen pitäisi pystyä tarjoamaan halukkaille yleensä istumapaikat. Helsingissä tuohon on panostettu ja se näkyy joukoliikenteen laadussa, joka on Helsingin seudulla todella korkea kun verrataan suunnilleen samantyylisiin kaupunkeihin.


Jos vaihtoehtona on pahimmilaan yli toista tuntia autossaistumista, kuten monessa suuremmassa kaupungissa, tyydyn minä, ja tyytyy moni muukin, nopeampaan vaihtoehtoon, vaikkakin sitten joutuisi seisomaan osan matkaa tai vaikka koko matkan (kuten minäkin mm. tänä aamuna).

Jos joukkoliikenne on muuten toimiva, ei siinä itketä enää mitään penkkejen riittämättömyytta eikä varsinkaan kovia tai muuten epämukavia penkkejä.

----------


## 339-DF

Hufvudstadsbladet kirjoittaa kriittisen epäilevästi automatisaatiosta: http://hbl.fi/lokalt/2011-09-26/vast...are-trots-allt

Artikkelista käy ilmi mm. se, että myös kuljettajallisella metrolla päästään 2,5 min vuoroväliin, jos niin halutaan, ja että HKL:n johtokunnassa on halua mahdollistaa toisaalta kuljettajallinen ajo Espoon osuudella ja toisaalta kuuden vaunun junien ajaminen Espooseen.

----------


## hmikko

> Han [Kari Kälviä] litar på att det ännu ska vara möjligt att ändra planerna och göra tillräckligt stora schaktningar för perronger för sex vagnar, trots att bansträckningen på en del ställen gör arbetet utmanande.
> 
>  Vi borde absolut bevara möjligheten att köra med fullånga metrotåg med förare så som man gör på Helsingforsmetron i dag.


Oho. Enpä olisi arvannut, että tämmöistä selvitettäisiin ja että asia pääsisi lehteen asti. No, metrosiperia varmaan opettaa meille, että ei voi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hufvudstadsbladet kirjoittaa kriittisen epäilevästi automatisaatiosta: http://hbl.fi/lokalt/2011-09-26/vast...are-trots-allt
> 
> Artikkelista käy ilmi mm. se, että myös kuljettajallisella metrolla päästään 2,5 min vuoroväliin, jos niin halutaan, ja että HKL:n johtokunnassa on halua mahdollistaa toisaalta kuljettajallinen ajo Espoon osuudella ja toisaalta kuuden vaunun junien ajaminen Espooseen.


Tähän varsinaiseen aiheeseen palatakseni niin metron automatisoinissa pitäisi mielestäni vakavasti tutkia seuraavat vaihtoehdot ettei tarvitse mihinkään purkka-virityksiin ryhtyä:

1) M100-junasarjasta luopuminen. Ne tulevat olemaan 35-40 vuotta vanhoja kun automatisointi valmistuu joten ne ovat käytännössä ehtineet maksaa itsensä siihen mennessä. Uusia junia tilalle vain joissa automatiikka on valmiina.

2) Laituriovista luopuminen maanpäällisillä asemilla, ainakin vähemmän kuormitetuista. Kööpenhaminassa sellainen käytäntö toimii, miksei Helsingissä?

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Hufvudstadsbladet kirjoittaa kriittisen epäilevästi automatisaatiosta: http://hbl.fi/lokalt/2011-09-26/vast...are-trots-allt
> 
> Artikkelista käy ilmi mm. se, että myös kuljettajallisella metrolla päästään 2,5 min vuoroväliin, jos niin halutaan, ja että HKL:n johtokunnassa on halua mahdollistaa toisaalta kuljettajallinen ajo Espoon osuudella ja toisaalta kuuden vaunun junien ajaminen Espooseen.


Mielenkiintoinen vaihe Helsingin metro kehittämisessä, tosiaankin. Koskahan tulee ilmoitus, että "nyt loppui leikki"?

----------


## aki

> 1) M100-junasarjasta luopuminen. Ne tulevat olemaan 35-40 vuotta vanhoja kun automatisointi valmistuu joten ne ovat käytännössä ehtineet maksaa itsensä siihen mennessä. Uusia junia tilalle vain joissa automatiikka on valmiina.
> 
> t. Rainer


Tuskin on kovin realistista ajatella että suurimmasta M100-sarjasta tultaisiin lähitulevaisuudessa luopumaan etenkin kun koko sarja on vastikään käynyt läpi täydellisen peruskorjauksen.

----------


## kouvo

> 1) M100-junasarjasta luopuminen. Ne tulevat olemaan 35-40 vuotta vanhoja kun automatisointi valmistuu joten ne ovat käytännössä ehtineet maksaa itsensä siihen mennessä. Uusia junia tilalle vain joissa automatiikka on valmiina.


Kai siitä käyttökelpoisesta kalustosta luopumisen noinkin voi perustella kun syyt siihen ovat ainoastaan idioottimaiset virheet muissa metroon liittyvissä puuhasteluissa. Metrohan ei varsinaisesti ole ole mikään kultakaivos, joten mikään siellä ei ole itseään maksanut takaisin.

----------


## teme

> Mielenkiintoinen vaihe Helsingin metro kehittämisessä, tosiaankin. Koskahan tulee ilmoitus, että "nyt loppui leikki"?


Näyttää siltä että tässä on vaara yllättyä posiittivisesti.

Kiinassa muuten kolisee, tosin (Siemensin?) automaattia ei tästä ehkä syytetä kun junia ohjattiin puhelimella?



> Tuoreeltaan on arvioitu, että onnettomuus johtui opastinjärjestelmän viasta. Sen vuoksi metron henkilökunnan täytyi ohjata junia puhelimitse, Xinhua kertoo.


http://yle.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/2011/...a_2903313.html

----------


## Mikle

> ohjattiin puhelimella?


Ensinnäkin ikäviä tapauksa nuo onnettomuudet ja kun raiteilla kolisee niin seuraukset on yleensä aina vakavia. Mutta median uutisointi tässäkin tapauksessa herättää hienoista hilpeyttä. Siinähän on varsinainen kuningasautomaatti kun puhelimella ohjataan :Redface: 

Asia lienee sinänsä oikein, ymmärtääkseni tuolla on opastinlaitteiden tms. vikaannuttua junille annettu suullisesti lupia kulkea sinne ja sinne asti?

----------


## teme

> Ensinnäkin ikäviä tapauksa nuo onnettomuudet ja kun raiteilla kolisee niin seuraukset on yleensä aina vakavia. Mutta median uutisointi tässäkin tapauksessa herättää hienoista hilpeyttä. Siinähän on varsinainen kuningasautomaatti kun puhelimella ohjataan
> 
> Asia lienee sinänsä oikein, ymmärtääkseni tuolla on opastinlaitteiden tms. vikaannuttua junille annettu suullisesti lupia kulkea sinne ja sinne asti?


Samaa mieltä ja varmaan noin, mutta pistihän tuo sanamuoto hymyilemään vaikka asia on tietenkin vakava.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kai siitä käyttökelpoisesta kalustosta luopumisen noinkin voi perustella kun syyt siihen ovat ainoastaan idioottimaiset virheet muissa metroon liittyvissä puuhasteluissa. Metrohan ei varsinaisesti ole ole mikään kultakaivos, joten mikään siellä ei ole itseään maksanut takaisin.


Nojoo, mutta jos pelkästään junia ajattelee niin ne ovat kyllä maksaneet varmaan itsensä kun ovat 40-vuotiaita. Jos vaihtoehto on että automatiikkaa ei saada toiminaan vanhoissa junissa niin minkäs sitten teet?  Ehkä niitä junia voisi yrittää myydä jonnekin? Esim Venäjän metroihin tai lähijuniksi Baltian maihin?

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Nojoo, mutta jos pelkästään junia ajattelee niin ne ovat kyllä maksaneet varmaan itsensä kun ovat 40-vuotiaita. Jos vaihtoehto on että automatiikkaa ei saada toiminaan vanhoissa junissa niin minkäs sitten teet?  Ehkä niitä junia voisi yrittää myydä jonnekin? Esim Venäjän metroihin tai lähijuniksi Baltian maihin? t. Rainer


Mahtavatkohan junat olla liian leveitä ja toisaalta liian keveitä mainitsemiisi käyttöihin?

Eipä tuosta niin hirveän kauan ole, kun maassamme junia ohjattiin puhelimella. Mutta ei siis ajettu  :Smile: .
Tuossahan, kuten hyvin tiedättekin, tarkoitettiin, että junaliikennettä ohjattiin puhelimitse.

Nuo termit ovat aina vähän hakusessa. Tuossa vähän aikaa sitten lehdessä luki, että kun kahden aseman välillä on vain yksi raidepari, saatetaan välille tarvita kohtauspaikkoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nojoo, mutta jos pelkästään junia ajattelee niin ne ovat kyllä maksaneet varmaan itsensä kun ovat 40-vuotiaita. Jos vaihtoehto on että automatiikkaa ei saada toiminaan vanhoissa junissa niin minkäs sitten teet?


Eivät nämä junat itseään koskaan maksa takaisin. Asia pitää ajatella niin päin, että jos uusien junien hankinta ja ylläpito tulee halvemmaksi kuin vanhojen käyttäminen, silloin junat kannattaa uusia. Ja se on varsin kova haaste, kun metrojunat ovat kaikkein yksinkertaisimipia kiskokulkuneuvoja ihmisten kuljettamiseen. Käytännössä lienee niin, että 100-sarjan junat on kannattavaa panna poistoon sitten, kun esimerkiksi oviin, jarruihin tai ohjauselektroniikkaan ei enää saa järkevällä hinnalla varaosia kuluvien ja vikaantuvien tilalle. Tai jos alumiinikorissa alkaa esiintyä väsymisvaurioita, mitä tuskin tulee tapahtumaan.

100-sarjan junien arvoa on myös hyvä verrata kuljettajattomuuden arvoon. 84 metrovaunun jälleenhankinta-arvo on noin 126 M. Vaikuttaako järkevältä panna tällainen junamäärä romuksi sen vuoksi, että muuten ei voidakaan käyttää suunnilleen samanhintaista kulunvalvontaa?




> Hufvudstadsbladet kirjoittaa kriittisen epäilevästi automatisaatiosta: http://hbl.fi/lokalt/2011-09-26/vast...are-trots-allt


Kannattaa muuten lukea paperilehden versio. Siinä on enemmän asiaa. Mirvan blogikin on saanut pari lisäkommenttia HBL:n artikkelin seurauksena.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Näyttää siltä että tässä on vaara yllättyä posiittivisesti.
> 
> Kiinassa muuten kolisee, tosin (Siemensin?) automaattia ei tästä ehkä syytetä kun junia ohjattiin puhelimella?
> 
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/2011/...a_2903313.html


Vaimoni, joka seuraa paljon kiinalaista mediaa ja keskustelufoorumeita, kertoi aika uskomattomasta jutusta tämän metro-onnettomuuden yhteydessä, jonka mukaan metron liikenteenohjauksessa olisi onnettomuuden sattuessa ollut sama(t) vastuuhenkilö kuin viime kesäisessä luotijunaonnettomuudessa. Tämä henkilö olisi kuulemma siirretty tuon turman jälkeen Shanghain metron liikenteenjohtoon. Huhu on toki huhu, mutta Kiinassa asuneena ja sitä touhua läheltä seuranneena, voisin todeta kaiken olevan mahdollista...

----------


## vristo

Ahaa, tuon Shanghain metro-onnettomuuden ja junaturman välinen yhteys onkin hieman toisin: opastinjärjestelmän toimittaja kummassakin tapauksessa on Casco, joka on Alstomin ja kiinalaisen firman välinen yhteistyöyritys. Kummassakin tapauksessa onnettomuuden yhdeksi syyksi epäillään vikaa opastinjärjestelmässä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Myös Ylen Aikainen uutisoi kriittisesti automaattimetron edistymisestä:
http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/1...a_2924880.html

----------


## hmikko

> Helsingin vanhoille metroasemille suunnitellut automaattiovet poikkeavat toistaiseksi täysin Länsimetron automaattiovista, joiden on tarkoitus laskeutua ylhäältä alas


 :Shocked: 

Onko tämmöisistä kuvaa jossain? Enpä ole ikinä ennen kuullutkaan.

----------


## Albert

HKL:n automaattimetrosivulla todetaan vain:
_Helsingin nykyisille metroasemille tulevat ovet ovat 170 cm:n korkuisia  ja porttityyppisiä. Länsimetron uudelle osuudelle rakennetaan puolestaan  täyskorkeat ovet._
Havainnekuvista on paha päätellä mitään. Mutta olisiko taas toimittajan väärinymmärrys, kun ovet ylttävät ylhäältä alas?

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta olisiko taas toimittajan väärinymmärrys, kun ovet ylttävät ylhäältä alas?


Sanoisin, että täytyy olla. Giljotiinimallinen ovi ja väkijoukot kuulostaa aika mahdottomalta yhdistelmältä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Giljotiinimallinen ovi ja väkijoukot kuulostaa aika mahdottomalta yhdistelmältä.


Jos se onkin HKL:n vastaus automaattimetron myöhästymisongelmiin, jotka johtuvat oven väliin juoksemisista? Toista kertaa et juokse oven väliin, tai oikeastaan et enää yhtään mihinkään...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta olisiko taas toimittajan väärinymmärrys, kun ovet ylttävät ylhäältä alas?


Arvelen näin. Giljotiiniovien toiminta-aikakin olisi 23 kertaa sivuttain aukeavien ovien toiminta-aika, sillä oven liikenopeutta ei voi kasvattaa rajattomasti.

Ihmettelen, mistä kolmas YLE:n jutun kommentoija on keksinyt, että automaatin hinta on 370 M.

Antero

----------


## Haltia

Kiitos taas valaisevista keskusteluista ja kommenteista, niin täällä kuin blogissakin.

Sen tarkemmin vielä niihin ratkaisuvaihtoehtoihin vielä puuttumatta, kommentoin oviasiaa: laituriovista ei missään vaiheessa ole ollut tarkoitus tehdä giljotiineja, vaan porttimallisia. Virhekäsitys varmaan tullut siitä, että ovet on Länsimetron suunnitelmissa nimetty olemaan ylös asti, eli että koko laituri on lattiasta kattoon seinää, johon portti aukeaa. Eli että pportin yli, sivuitse tai muualtakaan ei voi kulkea.

Huomenna toivottavasti jo viisaampana jatkon suhteen.

-Mirva-

----------


## Elmo Allen

Sivuhuomautuksena: viime perjantain Tekniikka & Taloudessa Lahdenranta ainakin väitti, että automaation peruminen ei ole vaihtoehto. Harmi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sivuhuomautuksena: viime perjantain Tekniikka & Taloudessa Lahdenranta ainakin väitti, että automaation peruminen ei ole vaihtoehto. Harmi.


Teknisesti, taloudellisesti ja kaupallisesti tuskin on mitään esteitä perua kuljettajatonta automaattia. Se voi tulla jopa välttämättömäksi, kun sitä ei saada toimimaan. Se voi tulla muutamien esimerkkien tapaan välttämättömäksi jälkeenpäinkin, kun kaikki kulut on maksettu ja uskottu, että ongelmat poistuvat, mutta ne eivät poistu kumminkaan.

Poliittisesti on ymmärrettävää, että peruminen halutaan pitää poissa valikoimasta mahdollisimman pitkään. Mutta politiikassa asiat voivat toisaalta heittää kuperkeikkaa kaikkein helpoiten. Tästä esimerkkinä on keskustatunneli ja metro itse. Sekä Espoon osalta että kuljettajattoman automaatin osalta jo 1982. Johan metromme kerran oli rakennettu automaatiksi ja se myös toimi silloin. Mutta valtuusto päätti, että Helsingin metrossa on kuljettajat.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Teknisesti, taloudellisesti ja kaupallisesti tuskin on mitään esteitä perua kuljettajatonta automaattia.


En minä sitä toki tarkoittanutkaan, vaan harmittelin sitä, että Lahdenranta ei suostu sitä edes harkitsemaan. Tosin en minäkään lehdistössä tässä vaiheessa mitään myöntäisi, vaikka pitäisinkin automaatiosta luopumista vaihtoehtona. Sen kortin voi missä vaiheessa vain ottaa esiin, mutta kun se kerran on otettu esiin, on peli jo käytännössä ohi.

----------


## Alur

http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/1...i_2956604.html




> *Automaattimetro voi jäädä haaveeksi*
> 
> Automaattimetrosta voidaan joutua luopumaan kokonaan teknisten ongelmien vuoksi. Yhtenä vaihtoehtona esitetään nyt siirtymistä puoliautomaattiratkaisuun, jolloin junassa olisi edelleen kuljettaja valvomassa kulkua.
> 
> Automaattimetro on aikataulustaan myöhässä useita kuukausia vanhojen junien automatisoinnissa ilmenneiden ongelmien vuoksi. HKL:n joukkoliikennejohtokunnan varapuheenjohtaja, SDP:n Ari Lehtinen ei jaksa enää uskoa hankkeen toteutumiseen.
> 
> - Kyllä se näyttää aika synkältä. Niiden selvitysten mukaan, joita meille on toimitettu, ei automaattimetroa saada toimitettua tällä tekniikalla Helsinkiin sillä aikataululla kuin Siemens on luvannut.
> 
> Lehtisen mukaan yhä todennäköisemmältä näyttää, että automaattimetrosta luovutaan kokonaan.
> ...

----------


## vristo

Nyt tehdään niin, että metron automaatio perutaan, mutta Länsimetro toteutetaan nykysuunnitelman mukaisesti (eli 90-metrin laiturit). Metro liikennöidään nykyisellä osuudella, kuten ennenkin (6-vaunuisina), mutta Espooseen ajaakin 4-vaunuinen, kuljettajan ohjaama, metrojuna. Tämä Espoon metrolinja päätetään Helsingin puolella Hakaniemeen, jossa nykyisen aseman vieressä oleva varaus rakennetaan Espoon metron pääteasemaksi. Siitä sitä voidaan sitten joskus jatkaa eteenpäin.

Tällöin HKL:n kasvotkin pelastuvat, kun se voi ylpeillä, että Stadissa on sitten kolme metrolinjaa!

Hyvä idea, mä soitankin heti HKL:lle  :Wink: .

----------


## hmikko

> Tämä Espoon metrolinja päätetään Helsingin puolella Hakaniemeen, jossa nykyisen aseman vieressä oleva varaus rakennetaan Espoon metron pääteasemaksi. Siitä sitä voidaan sitten joskus jatkaa eteenpäin.


Tuo ei vissiin ollut tarkoitettu ihan vakavasti otettavaksi, mutta miksipä moinen olisi tarpeen? Täällähän on moneen kertaan todistettu, että kuljettajien ajamana pystytään samaan vuoroväliin kuin ilman kuljettajia, eli HKL:n vakuuttelut siitä, että vuorovälin ansiosta metron toteutuva kapasiteetti kasvaa eikä pienene, ovat edelleen voimassa. Suunnitelmia Länsimetron liikennöinnistä pitäisi siis voida noudattaa. Vai liekö niissä jotakin muutakin utopistista kuin Siemensin lupaukset?

Linjan päättäminen Hakaniemeen olisi kyllä aikamoinen perä edellä puuhun -harjoite. Uusien kääntöraiteiden ja pääteaseman hinnalla varmaan pidentäisi jo muutaman Länsimetron aseman.

----------


## teme

> Nyt tehdään niin, että metron automaatio perutaan, mutta Länsimetro toteutetaan nykysuunnitelman mukaisesti (eli 90-metrin laiturit). Metro liikennöidään nykyisellä osuudella, kuten ennenkin (6-vaunuisina), mutta Espooseen ajaakin 4-vaunuinen, kuljettajan ohjaama, metrojuna. Tämä Espoon metrolinja päätetään Helsingin puolella Hakaniemeen, jossa nykyisen aseman vieressä oleva varaus rakennetaan Espoon metron pääteasemaksi. Siitä sitä voidaan sitten joskus jatkaa eteenpäin.
> 
> Tällöin HKL:n kasvotkin pelastuvat, kun se voi ylpeillä, että Stadissa on sitten kolme metrolinjaa!
> 
> Hyvä idea, mä soitankin heti HKL:lle .


Eiku niin että kolmen vauparin junat yhdistellään automaattisesti uudellen Ruoholahdessa kahden vaunuparin juniksi Espooseen.  :Smile:

----------


## Harri Turunen

Sarjassamme tyhmiä kysymyksiä: eikö laitureita vaan voisi pidentää sen verran, että nykymittaisetkin metrojunat voisivat liikennöidä linjan päästä päähän? Laitureiden päät voisi viistottaa niin, että kuski näkisi aikaisemmin ja kattavammin laiturin asema-alueelle saapuessaan, ja tällöin laiturit voisivat olla päistään kapeampia (siis niiltä osin, missä olisi turhan kallista rakentaa nykylevyisiä laitureita). Ja sitten kaartuvien laiturien tapauksessa lähtösuunnan päähän tarkkailumonitorit kuskien avuksi.

----------


## teme

> HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Matti Lahdenranta myöntää, että metrouudistuksessa on huuomioitava myös muut kuin täysmautomaattiratkaisut. Hanke on aikataulustaan myöhässä useita kuukausia.
> 
> Helsingin automaattimetroratkaisu on edelleen auki vanhojen junien automatisoinnissa ilmenneiden ongelmien vuoksi.
> 
> Yhtenä vaihtoehtona esitetään mm. siirtymistä puoliautomaattiratkaisuun, jolloin junassa olisi edelleen kuljettaja valvomassa kulkua.


Järki alkaa voittaa, koko juttu: http://www.yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/20...a_2957768.html

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sarjassamme tyhmiä kysymyksiä: eikö laitureita vaan voisi pidentää sen verran, että nykymittaisetkin metrojunat voisivat liikennöidä linjan päästä päähän?


Kysymys ei ole yhtään tyhmä, päin vastoin, on tyhmää olla ajattelematta asiaa, ja eiköhän tuolla metrokioskissa ole jo mielenvieressä käynytkin. Keilaniemi-Otaniemi on kuitenkin kai vielä täysin louhimatta, joten eiköhän se pitkäkin laituri sinne saada, jos näin halutaan.

----------


## aki

Uusitaan kulunvalvonta, pidetään kuljettajat edelleen metroissa, ajetaan  ruuhkassa 3min vuorovälillä joka onnistuu hyvin ilman automaattia koska näin on aiemminkin ajettu. nykyistä lyhyemmillä junilla ajaminen ruuhkassa saattaa kuitenkin olla hankalaa edes 3min vuorovälillä koska kahden yksikön kapasiteetti ei välttämättä riittäisi, nykyään jo kolmen yksikön junissa on täyttä kaikkein kuormitetuimmilla osuuksilla. Eli Espoon asemat kannattaisi kuitenkin louhia kolmelle yksikölle sopiviksi jotta samoilla junilla voidaan ajaa koko metrolinja päästä päähän. Ruuhkien välissä metrojen pituutta voitaisiin lyhentää kahdeksi yksiköksi koska jo nykyään päiväliikenteessä on ylikapasiteettia kolmen yksikön junissa. Lyhentämiset pitäisi tietenkin tehdä Vuosaaressa ja Mellunmäessä joista on mahd.lyhyet siirtomatkat varikolle. Näinhän on aiemminkin tehty joten tämä ei ole mitään uutta, miksi muuten metrojen lyhentämisistä ruuhkien välissä luovuttiin? Syynä ei kuitenkaan voi olla ratapihan ahtaus kuten lähijunilla Helsingin ratapihalla.

Lisään vielä että aikataulukaudella Syksy 2002 - Kevät 2003 ajettiin välillä Itäkeskus-Rautatientori 2/3 min. vuorovälillä joten teknisesti 2,5 min välikin on mahdollinen kuljettaja-ajossa, käytännössä kuitenkin 3 min. väli toimii varmemmin.

----------


## hmikko

> Sarjassamme tyhmiä kysymyksiä: eikö laitureita vaan voisi pidentää sen verran, että nykymittaisetkin metrojunat voisivat liikennöidä linjan päästä päähän?


Länsimetro-säikeessä tämä lienee koluttu moneen otteeseen. Voisi pidentää ja varmaan pitäisikin, mutta ainakin Otaniemen asema on kaarteessa ja ehkä joku muukin menee hankalahkoksi. 




> Laitureiden päät voisi viistottaa niin, että kuski näkisi aikaisemmin ja kattavammin laiturin asema-alueelle saapuessaan, ja tällöin laiturit voisivat olla päistään kapeampia (siis niiltä osin, missä olisi turhan kallista rakentaa nykylevyisiä laitureita). Ja sitten kaartuvien laiturien tapauksessa lähtösuunnan päähän tarkkailumonitorit kuskien avuksi.


Videotekniikallahan tuo kaikki varmasti oltiin valmistauduttu hoitamaan automaattia suunniteltaessa. Suorien rataosuuksien asemille ei varmaankaan kukaan halua ryhtyä väsäämään kaarretta sen takia, että kuljettajan näkymä laiturille paranisi, kun videokamerat ovat joka tapauksessa tulossa joka paikkaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Sarjassamme tyhmiä kysymyksiä: eikö laitureita vaan voisi pidentää sen verran, että nykymittaisetkin metrojunat voisivat liikennöidä linjan päästä päähän? Laitureiden päät voisi viistottaa niin, että kuski näkisi aikaisemmin ja kattavammin laiturin asema-alueelle saapuessaan, ja tällöin laiturit voisivat olla päistään kapeampia (siis niiltä osin, missä olisi turhan kallista rakentaa nykylevyisiä laitureita). Ja sitten kaartuvien laiturien tapauksessa lähtösuunnan päähän tarkkailumonitorit kuskien avuksi.


Ongelmanahan on, että kaarteen kohdalla laiturin ja junan väliin jää ruma&vaarallinen rako, sillä laituri on kaareva ja junan sivu taas suora. Tämän takia asemalaiturin kohdalla rata ei saisi kaartaa kovinkaan paljon. Tosin kun asemille tulee ne lasiseinät joka tapauksessa, tämä ei ehkä olekaan enää ylivoimainen este, kunhan sitten rakennetaan jonkinlaiset sillat, läpät, luiskat tms. laituriovien ja junan ovien väliin. Siinä olisi ihan hyvä raha jollekin innovatiiviselle insinööritoimistolle.

Eli kyllä jo alkuvaiheessa olisi pitänyt säilyttää mahdollisuus asemien pidentämiseen, vaikkei niitä olisikaan louhittu. Kyllä se on kovin tuskaista jälkikäteen tätäkään ongelmaa korjata ja kyllä tämäkin asia on hyvissä ajoin tuotu esiin eikä se ole voinut olla kenellekään yllätys. Vaikea on olla ajattelematta, että tämän ratkaisun takana on eräänlainen halu polttaa sillat takana, eli tältäkin osin varmistaa, että automatisointipäätöksestä ei vain olisi mahdollista perääntyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Linjan päättäminen Hakaniemeen olisi kyllä aikamoinen perä edellä puuhun -harjoite. Uusien kääntöraiteiden ja pääteaseman hinnalla varmaan pidentäisi jo muutaman Länsimetron aseman.


Alun perin oli suunnitelma, että Lauttasaaresta olisi tullut toisen metrolinjan pääteasema. Eli Lauttasaareen oli suunniteltu kääntöraideluola ja muistaakseni myös jonkin verran raidepituutta junien säilytykseen. Eli Larusta länteen olisi ajettu vain puolet junista. Tämän suunnitelman perustana oli vähäinen matkustajamäärä Larun länsipuolella. Kun kysyntä siellä olisi ollut luokkaa 1/3 Kulosaaren sillan kysynnästä, ylikapasiteettia olisi tarjottu aika lailla vielä ajamalla puoletkin junista Espooseen.

Tämä liikennöintisuunnitelma kaatui automaatista riippumatta siihen, että Espoo halusi tiheämmän Helsingin vuorovälin Tapiolaan asti, jonne siis myös tarvitaan kääntöraiteet. Asia on tietenkin suureksi osaksi Espoon oma, sillä Espoo itse maksaa sekä kääntöraiteet että liikenteen Tapiolaan. Lauttasaaren kääntöraiteet karsittiin suunnitelmasta vasta 2009 talvella, kun budjettia sovitettiin valtion tuen mukaiseksi.




> Eiku niin että kolmen vauparin junat yhdistellään automaattisesti uudellen Ruoholahdessa kahden vaunuparin juniksi Espooseen.


Nykyisen suunnitelman mukaan Ruoholahti on ainoa paikka kääntää 6 vaunun junat. Toistaiseksi tällä ei ole suurta merkitystä, koska Kulosaaren sillan kysyntä voidaan hoitaa 4-vaunuisillakin junilla 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Laajasalon ratikka tulee osaltaan keventämään metron kuormaa Kulosaaren sillalla, joten ratikka antaa metrolle hieman kasvuvaraa. Mutta jos seutu kasvaa itään ja joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta oikeasti aiotaan nostaa, metrossa tarvitaan 6-vaunuiset junat.

Ensi vaiheena voidaan ehkä ajaa epäsymmetrisesti A- ja B-vuoroja siten, että jos A-vuoro on 6-vaunuinen, se ajaa vain Ruoholahteen. B-vuoro on 4-vaunuinen ja ajaa Espooseen. Vuorovälit ovat A-B 2 minuuttia ja B-A 3 minuuttia. Näin siksi, että yksittäisten vaunujen kuormitus on sama junien pituuseroista huolimatta. Espoon vuoroväli on tällöin 5 minuuttia ja kapasiteetti 40 % Kulosaaren sillan kapasiteetista. Tällä voitaneen elää kunnes joko Kulosaaren sillalla ei enää riitä 120 vaunua tunnissa tai Espoossa ja Lauttasaaressa 48 vaunua tunnissa. Lauttasaaren tilanne on helppo ratkaista suorilla bussi- tai raitiolinjoilla Lauttasaaren sillan yli. Espoossa ratkaisu lienee Lehtisaaren ratikkalinja. Kun Kulosaaresta tulee ongelma, niin voihan ne ratikkakaistat vihdoin tehdä sen sillan keskelle kuten alun perin oli suunniteltu.

Eli onhan tämä länsimetron suunnitteluvirhe lyhyistä asemista toki hallittavissa seudullisella raitioliikenteellä.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Eli Larusta länteen olisi ajettu vain puolet junista.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Tämä liikennöintisuunnitelma kaatui automaatista riippumatta siihen, että Espoo halusi tiheämmän Helsingin vuorovälin Tapiolaan asti, jonne siis myös tarvitaan kääntöraiteet.


No juu, pointtini oli siinä, että vriston esittämä kaikkien lännestä tulevien junien päättäminen Hakaniemeen olisi poikittaisyhteyksien kannalta kehno ratkaisu, kun Espoosta ei pääsisi sen idemmäksi ilman vaihtoa lainkaan. Lauttasaari lienee yhtä huono pääteasema idästä tultaessa, mutta tuossa kuvaamassasi tapauksessa puolella junista pääsisi silti Espooseen. Kuten todettua, nämä kaikki vaihtoehdothan ovat periaatteessa riippumattomia siitä, saadaanko suunniteltu automaatti viritettyä vai ei.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuten todettua, nämä kaikki vaihtoehdothan ovat periaatteessa riippumattomia siitä, saadaanko suunniteltu automaatti viritettyä vai ei.


Aivan. Tässähän on kyse vain siitä, pilataanko Espoon metro nykyistä lyhyemmillä asemilla vai ei. Automaatti alkaa liittyä kuvioon vasta sitten, jos yritetään ratkaista ongelmia 2 minuuttia lyhyemmin vuorovälein. Silloin automaatti sulkeutuu pois ja tarvitaan kuljettaja-ajo. Luultavasti joudutaan myös alentaman linjanopeutta.

HKL julkaisi klo 19:50 (RSS-syötteen kellonajan mukaan) tiedotteen, jonka mukaan neuvotteluissa on todettu että yritetään saada automaatti toimimaan. Ei kerrota, ketkä ovat neuvotelleet. HKL:n johtokunnalla oli tänään aiheesta kokous, joten arvelen, että tiedotteen neuvottelut tarkoittavat tätä kokousta, ei neuvotteluja Siemensin kanssa. Selkokielisempää tiedotusta onkin Mirva Haltia-Holmbergin blogissa, julkaisuaika 18:10, kiitos jälleen Mirvalle! (Vinkki Mirvalle ja JLF:n ylläpidolle: laittakaa Mirvan blogi ja sen kommentit myös RSS-syötteiksi!)

HKL:n tiedotteessa sanottiin myös, että länsimetron liikenne aloitetaan ajallaan. Parhaiten tämä taitaisi varmistua luopumalla kuljettajattomasta ajosta, jolloin säästettäisiin 8 kuukauden testijakso. Muistavatko foorumin metrokuljettajat, kauanko Vuosaaren haaraa testattiin ennen liikenteen aloitusta?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Aivan. Tässähän on kyse vain siitä, pilataanko Espoon metro nykyistä lyhyemmillä asemilla vai ei. Automaatti alkaa liittyä kuvioon vasta sitten, jos yritetään ratkaista ongelmia 2 minuuttia lyhyemmin vuorovälein. Silloin automaatti sulkeutuu pois ja tarvitaan kuljettaja-ajo. Luultavasti joudutaan myös alentaman linjanopeutta.


Väitteesi ei pidä paikkaansa. Kuljettaja-ajolla ei ole mitään kapasiteettietuja hyvin tehtyyn automaattiin verrattuna. Esimerkiksi Lillessä ajetaan automaattia kylläkin lyhyillä junilla minuutin vuorovälillä. Samoin Pariisin linja 14 on hyvin tehokas linja, jonka nopeuteen eivät kuljettajalliset linjat pääse. Pariisin linja 14 on hiukan Helsingin metroa nopeampi, vaikka sen asemaväli on hiukan lyhempi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ongelmanahan on, että kaarteen kohdalla laiturin ja junan väliin jää ruma&vaarallinen rako, sillä laituri on kaareva ja junan sivu taas suora. Tämän takia asemalaiturin kohdalla rata ei saisi kaartaa kovinkaan paljon. Tosin kun asemille tulee ne lasiseinät joka tapauksessa, tämä ei ehkä olekaan enää ylivoimainen este, kunhan sitten rakennetaan jonkinlaiset sillat, läpät, luiskat tms. laituriovien ja junan ovien väliin. Siinä olisi ihan hyvä raha jollekin innovatiiviselle insinööritoimistolle.


Tämä ei ole mitään rakettitiedettä. Kaarevien laitureiden liukuvia aukontäyttötasoja on ollut käytössä mm. New Yorkin metrossa ainakin South Ferry -asemalla pitkään. Muistaakseni itse taisin joskus kyllä tuonkin aseman läpi kulkea jommalla kummalla New Yorkin -matkoistani. Ihan vikkelästi kolahtaen (hirveällä ryminällä itse asiassa) nuo menivät paikalleen ja pois. Edes laituriovia ei tarvita, tuollakin on vain pylväiden varaan laitettu ketju jottei kukaan niin helposti tipahtaisi raiteille.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuljettaja-ajolla ei ole mitään kapasiteettietuja hyvin tehtyyn automaattiin verrattuna.


Eikä automaatilla ole mitään kapasiteettietuja hyvin toteutettuun kuljettaja-ajoon verrattuna.

----------


## petteri

> Eikä automaatilla ole mitään kapasiteettietuja hyvin toteutettuun kuljettaja-ajoon verrattuna.


Nykyaikaisemmissa "kuljettaja"metroissa kuljettaja ei kiihdytä eikä jarruta junaa. Puoliautomaattisissa järjestelmissä kuljettaja kyllä antaa lähtökäskyn, joko valvomosta tai junasta. Jos kuljettaja saa käyttää kaasua ja jarrua ei päästä ihan yhtä hyvään tehokkuuteen kuin tietokoneen hoitaessa kaasua ja jarrua.

----------


## teme

> Nykyaikaisemmissa "kuljettaja"metroissa kuljettaja ei kiihdytä eikä jarruta junaa. Puoliautomaattisissa järjestelmissä kuljettaja kyllä antaa lähtökäskyn, joko valvomosta tai junasta. Jos kuljettaja saa käyttää kaasua ja jarrua ei päästä ihan yhtä hyvään tehokkuuteen kuin tietokoneen hoitaessa kaasua ja jarrua.


No ainakin HKL:n kokeissa se automaatti oli kuulemma hitaampi.

----------


## petteri

> No ainakin HKL:n kokeissa se automaatti oli kuulemma hitaampi.


Ja Pariisissa automaatti on nopeampi. Ranskalaiset ovat virittäneet järjestelmänsä kuntoon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väitteesi ei pidä paikkaansa.


Mikä onkaan selityksesi sille, että Köpiksessä ei toimi 1,5 minuutin vuoroväli automaatilla, mutta Pariisissa, Pietarissa ja Moskovassa 1,5 minuuttia toimii kuljettajilla?

Sinänsä on aivan totta, että automaatilla voidaan ajaa lyhyttä vuoroväliä. Lyhin automaattinen vuoroväli saavutetaan ihmisiä kuljettavilla liukuhihnoilla. Niitä voitaneen nimittää metroiksi, kun niitä tehdään tunneleihin ja muusta liikenteestä eristykseen. Peräkkäisten ihmisten vuoroväli on noin sekunti. Mutta linjanopeus on 3,6 km/h.

Tiedän kyllä, että Aasiassa ajellaan automaateilla 1,5 minuuttia. Tiedän senkin, että Pariisissa aikovat ajaa linjaa 1 automaatilla 1,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Mutta eivät aja vielä.

Aasialaisia metrovideoita voi katsella YouTubesta. Matkustajat käyttäytyvät siellä suomalaisiin verrattuna kuin koneet. He jäävät heti seisomaan paikalleen, kun summeri alkaa huutaa ja punainen valo vilkkua merkiksi siitä, että nyt ei enää mennä ovien väliin. Kyllä tällaisten asiakkaiden kanssa pysäkkiajat voidaan pitää kurissa, mutta se tapahtuu junan kapasiteetin kustannuksella. Sillä kun ovien aukioloaika on vakio, tämä aika asettaa suurimman mahdollisen matkustajien sisääntulon määrän. Loput jäävät asemalle jonottamaan seuraavaan junaan.

Eli kun suurin osa Euroopan automaattimetroista on bussin kokoisia VAL-kumipyörämetroja, niissä automaatin lyhyt vuoroväli toimii sekä kapasiteetin että linjanopeuden kustannuksella, kun pysäkkiajat ovat pitkiä. Aasiassa junat ovat isoja, mutta lyhyt automaatin vuoroväli perustuu kapasiteetin rajoittamiseen lyhentämälla pysäkkiaikaa. Joka puolestaan on mahdollista kuuliaisten matkustajien ansiosta.




> No ainakin HKL:n kokeissa se automaatti oli kuulemma hitaampi.


Siitä tulee hitaampi esimerkiksi sen vuoksi, että sen täytyy pysähtyä täsmällisesti. Toinen syy hitaudelle on, että pysäkkiajat ovat pidempiä automaatilla kuin kuljettajan kanssa. Kuljettaja-ajo tulee nopeammaksi senkin vuoksi, että kuljettaja pystyy optimoimaan pysäkkiajan lisäksi ajoa pysäkkien välillä. Kuten HKL:n metrokuljettajat ovat täällä kertoneet myös tekevänsä. Automaatti ei sellaista osaa, kun se ei tiedä mitään minkään pysäkin ihmismäärästä.

Ja Pariisin automaatin nopeudesta tai hitaudesta et voi vielä sanoa mitään, kun ykkönen ei aja automaatilla niin, että voisi verrata, onko se nopeampi vai hitaampi kuin kuljettaja-ajo. Linjan 14 nopeudella ei ole mitään arvoa, kun sitä ei voi verrata kuljettaja-ajoon, kun siellä ei ole sellaista koskaan ollut. Linjaa 14 ei muutenkaan voi verrata muihin Pariisin linjojen nopeuksiin, koska 14:llä on paljon pidempi keskiasemaväli kuin muilla.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mikä onkaan selityksesi sille, että Köpiksessä ei toimi 1,5 minuutin vuoroväli automaatilla, mutta Pariisissa, Pietarissa ja Moskovassa 1,5 minuuttia toimii kuljettajilla?


Tanskalaiset eivät vaan osaa operoida automaattimetroa, he ovat virittäneet laituriovet hitaiksi eivätkä tehokkaíksi ja nopeiksi kuten Pariisissa. Jos viittaat 1,5 minuutin vuorovälillä Pariisin linjaan 1, se on viritetty erittäin tehokkaaksi jo nyt ja toki automaatilla arvioidaan saatava vielä hiukan lisää junia kulkemaan tunnissa, vaikka tiukassahan kaikki sekunnit tuolla linjalla on.

Pietarissa ei kesäisten havaintojeni mukaan ole 90 sekunnin tasaista vuoroväliä eli 40 junaa tunnissa millään linjalla, vaan vuoroväli vaihtelee 1,5 - 3 minuutin välillä. Olisiko 1,5 minuuttia joku teoreettinen luku johon ei käytännössä tuntikeskiarvona päästä? Moskovassa en ole käynyt.




> Tiedän kyllä, että Aasiassa ajellaan automaateilla 1,5 minuuttia. Tiedän senkin, että Pariisissa aikovat ajaa linjaa 1 automaatilla 1,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Mutta eivät aja vielä.


Niin. Automaatti toimii kun laitetaan toimimaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:35 ----------




> Kuljettaja-ajo tulee nopeammaksi senkin vuoksi, että kuljettaja pystyy optimoimaan pysäkkiajan lisäksi ajoa pysäkkien välillä. Kuten HKL:n metrokuljettajat ovat täällä kertoneet myös tekevänsä. Automaatti ei sellaista osaa, kun se ei tiedä mitään minkään pysäkin ihmismäärästä.


Nykyaikainen automaatti tietää tarkasti missä edellinen ja seuraava juna on ja pystyy kiihdyttämään ja hidastamaan sen mukaan ilman kuljettajien reaktioviiveitä ja epätarkkuuksia. Kyllä etu optimoinnissa pysäkkien välillä on nimenomaan automaattisilla järjestelmillä.

----------


## 339-DF

Petterin automaattiusko on todella kova. Ja kun automaatti ei toimikaan, vika ei ole automaatissa vaan sitä suunnittelevissa ihmisissä.  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> Petterin automaattiusko on todella kova. Ja kun automaatti ei toimikaan, vika ei ole automaatissa vaan sitä suunnittelevissa ihmisissä.


Kun jossain päin maailmaa toimivissa järjestelmissä on jossain päin maailmaa ongelmia, ne ovat usein suunnittelu- tai operointivirheitä. Helsingissä on kyllä lisäongelmana vielä vanhat junat ja talvi. Vanhat junat, joissa on eri paikoissa ovet, taitavat olla se pahempi ongelma.

Otetaan esimerkiksi VR:n nykyinen lipunmyynti. Kun se ei nyt oikein toimi, se on siis elektronisen lipunmyynnin vika eikä suunnittelu-, toteutus- tai operointiongelma, eikö vain? Eikös siirrytä käsinkirjoitettuihin paperilippuihin, ne toimivat kyllä? Siitä, että jossain päin maailmaa on tiettävästi toimiviakin lipunmyyntijärjestelmiä viis?

Ja Helsingin asetuslaitekin tökkii. Se on selvästi tekniikan vika, joka vaihteelle vaan mies passiin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun jossain päin maailmaa toimivissa järjestelmissä on jossain päin maailmaa ongelmia, ne ovat usein suunnittelu- tai operointivirheitä.


Soita Siemensille. Ne palkkaavat sut varmasti kiljuen, koska voit selvittää niille jo sen puhelun aikana, mitä ne tekee väärin ja miten kaikki automaattimetron ongelmat katoavat. Me muut torvelot voimme sitten lukea Mirvan blogista, kuinka kaikki selvisi ja pääsemme riemuiten maksamaan 200 milliä siitä, että kuljettajat saadan pois ohjaamoista.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Otetaan esimerkiksi VR:n nykyinen lipunmyynti. Kun se ei nyt oikein toimi, se on siis elektronisen lipunmyynnin vika eikä suunnittelu-, toteutus- tai operointiongelma, eikö vain? Eikös siirrytä käsinkirjoitettuihin paperilippuihin, ne toimivat kyllä? Siitä, että jossain päin maailmaa on tiettävästi toimiviakin lipunmyyntijärjestelmiä viis?


Toi on vähän huono esimerkki. VR on tehnyt lipunmyyntijärjestelmänsä kanssa kaikki mahdolliset ja mahdottomat virheet siitä lähtien, että heittelevät näköjään päivittäin matkustajia junista ulos, kun niiden systeemit ei toimi. Viimeisin tapaus tänään, kun 73-vuotiaan mummelin kännykkä ei enää pystynyt ottamaan vastaan uusimuotoista kännykkälippua (missä on kerrottu, että nekin on vaihdettu entistä epäyhteensopivampiin?), ks. http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ka...421678015.html Mutta johan sieltä on pistetty johtajia pihalle parhaaseen Finavia-tahtiin, eli siellä sentään yritetään korjata, jos nyt vielä jotain korjattavissa on. Maine on mennyt jo.

Helsingin metron maine ei ole vielä mennyt eikä johtajiakaan tarvitse pistää pihalle. Laitetoimittaja sen sijaan on myynyt mahdottomuuksia ja nyt johtajien, sekä virkamiesten että poliittisten, on aika ottaa homma käsiinsä ja estää lisävahingot. Parhaassa tapauksessa ainoa kärsijä on Siemens, eivät virkamiehet, poliitikot, veronmaksajat eivätkä metromatkustajat. Katsotaan miten käy.

----------


## petteri

> Soita Siemensille. Ne palkkaavat sut varmasti kiljuen, koska voit selvittää niille jo sen puhelun aikana, mitä ne tekee väärin ja miten kaikki automaattimetron ongelmat katoavat. Me muut torvelot voimme sitten lukea Mirvan blogista, kuinka kaikki selvisi ja pääsemme riemuiten maksamaan 200 milliä siitä, että kuljettajat saadan pois ohjaamoista.


Eiköhän Siemensillä tiedetä jo ongelmien pääsyyt. Ilmeisesti Helsingin automaattimetroprojektin ongelmat liittyvät osin nykyiseen metrokalustoon, joka pitäisi uusia ehkä kokonaankin, jotta homma toimisi laituriovien kanssa. Toisena syynä on, että Helsinki halusi ovia ulkoasemillekin.

Vähän kallis ylläri. Kyse ei ole siitä, että Siemensin automaattimetrossa olisi varsinaisesti vikaa, laituriovia ja pysäytyksiä ei vaan saatu toimimaan vanhan kaluston kanssa ja ulkona laituriovissa on haasteita. Kaluston uusinnassa on aika iso hintaloppu, josta tilaaja ei sitten pitänyt ja muutti projektia. Automaattimetro ei toki välttämättä laituriovia tarvitse varsinkaan ulkoasemille, mutta nyt Helsinki sellaiset halusi.

Johtaakohan tämä muuten siihen, että Länsimetron puolellakin pitää luopua laituriovista? Jos laituriovet eivät toimi idässä, toimivatko ne vielä nykyistä sekavammalla kalustolla lännessäkään?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eiköhän Siemensillä tiedetä jo ongelmien pääsyyt. Ilmeisesti Helsingin automaattimetroprojektin ongelmat liittyvät osin nykyiseen metrokalustoon, joka pitäisi uusia ehkä kokonaankin, jotta homma toimisi laituriovien kanssa. Toisena syynä on, että Helsinki halusi ovia ulkoasemillekin.


Eli Helsingin metro pitää muuttaa kumipyöräiseksi VAL-metroksi. Eiköhän siis kannattavampaa ole rakentaa uudet metrolinjat VAL-metroiksi tai sen tapaisiksi ja jättää kallis kalusto rauhassa jatkamaan liikennöintiään vanhalle linjalle.

Toisin sanoen on turhaa käydä keskustelua nykymetron automatisoinnista, tai edes ajatella asiaa. Kalustoa tai liikennöintiin liittyvää tekniikkaa kun ei noin vain vaihdeta.

----------


## petteri

> Eli Helsingin metro pitää muuttaa kumipyöräiseksi VAL-metroksi. Eiköhän siis kannattavampaa ole rakentaa uudet metrolinjat VAL-metroiksi tai sen tapaisiksi ja jättää kallis kalusto rauhassa jatkamaan liikennöintiään vanhalle linjalle.
> 
> Toisin sanoen on turhaa käydä keskustelua nykymetron automatisoinnista, tai edes ajatella asiaa. Kalustoa tai liikennöintiin liittyvää tekniikkaa kun ei noin vain vaihdeta.


Pyörämateriaali ei ole olennainen seikka, vaan se että nykyinen kalusto on haastavaa sekä laituriovien kannalta että etähallinnan kannalta. Eri tyyppiset junat, joita ei ole suunniteltu toimimaan laituriovien kanssa aiheuttavat ongelmia. Liikennöintiin liittyvä tekniikka ollaan kyllä nyt suurelta osin pistämässä uusiksi, muttei kalustoa.

Laiturioviongelma ei taida olla pelkästään automaattiin liittyvä, vaan laituriovet ilman täysautomaattiakin on ilmeisesti vaikea saada toimimaan nykyisellä kalustolla kun kaluston mitat vaihtelevat liikaa.

Noin kuukausi sitten muuten näin yhden pyörätuolilla liikkuvan kaatuvan laiturille junasta poistuessa Myllypuron asemalla kun vaunun ja laiturin välissä oli iso kuilu eli ongelma on olemassa jo nykyäänkin. Metron esteettömyys ei ole niin hyvä kuin voisi toivoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vähän kallis ylläri. Kyse ei ole siitä, että Siemensin automaattimetrossa olisi varsinaisesti vikaa, laituriovia ja pysäytyksiä ei vaan saatu toimimaan vanhan kaluston kanssa ja ulkona laituriovissa on haasteita.


Automaattimetro perusteltiin hankintapäätöksen siunanneelle valtuustolle sillä, että se maksaa 70 M, säästää joukkoliikenteen vuosittaisissa kustannuksissa ja tarjoaa parempaa palvelua kuin kuljettajametro. Siemens on tarjonnut automaatin näillä edellytyksillä, mutta ei pysty täyttämään hankintasopimusta: laituriovet eivät toimi, junat eivät toimi, nopeus ei nouse vaan laskee, energian kulutus ei laske vaan nousee. Onko Siemensin automaattimetrossa vikaa, jos se ei toimi kuten Siemens lupaa? Minun mielestäni on.

Se on ihan eri asia, mistä viat johtuvat. Mutta esimerkiksi junien toimimattomuus ei johdu junista vaan Siemensistä. Ei vanhoja junia ole ostettu siten, että niiden tulee toimia vuonna 2011 Siemensin toimittamalla muutoksella automaattijunaksi. Vanhoissa junissa ei ole mitään vikaa, vika on ainoastaan Siemensissä, joka ei pysty tekemään sitä, minkä lupasi.




> Johtaakohan tämä muuten siihen, että Länsimetron puolellakin pitää luopua laituriovista? Jos laituriovet eivät toimi idässä, toimivatko ne vielä nykyistä sekavammalla kalustolla lännessäkään?


Eiköhän ne ovet olisi aivan samat Espoossa kuin Helsingissäkään. Ei niiden toiminta riipu siitä, missä kaupungissa ne ovat. Helpointa on ratkaista toimimattomien ovien ja automaattien ongelma luopumalla molemmista. Länsimetro tulee sillä tavoin 100 M halvemmaksi ja Helsinki säästää muuten vain 150 M, vaikka saakin kulunvalvonnan uusituksi. Lisäksi pitkin asemin pidetään metron kapasiteetilla kasvuvaraa 100 % nykyiseen nähden. Lyhyillä asemilla kasvuvaraksi jää 33 %.

Antero

----------


## aki

Kävin eilen pitkästä aikaa Vuosaaressa ja kyllä täytyy ihmetellä sitä tapaa jolla tämä metrojen saapuminen ja lähteminen on laituriovityömaan aikana järjestetty! Kyseessä oli ruuhka-aika klo 15.30, juna saapui asemalle ja matkustamossa kaikui normaali kuulutus "Vuosaari pääteasema, tämä juna jatkaa kääntöraiteelle, pyydämme matkustajia poistumaan junasta" kun astuin ulos junasta niin samantyylinen kuulutus kuului laiturialueella ja samaan syssyyn vielä kuljettaja kuulutti ettei juna ota matkustajia kyytiin, sitten kaksi vartijaa tarkasti laiturilta junavaunut ja sulkivat samalla ovet, Laiturin tungoksessa muutama matkustaja yritti vaunuihin sisään mutta tämän saivat vartijat estettyä. Lopulta juna pääsi lähtemään kääntöraiteelle jossa toinen juna jo odotti pääsyä lähtöraiteelle, saatuaan laiturilla odottaneet matkustajat sisään pääsi tämä juna lähtemään n. minuutin myöhässä. Onko tämä kääntöraiderumba todellakin tarpeellista? Eikö olisi huomattavasti helpompaa ja matkustajien kannaltakin selkeämpää että saapuva juna päästäisi matkustajat ulos ja ottaisi samantien uudet sisään, eli sama systeemi kuin ruuhkan ulkopuolella. Kuljettajalta vie korkeintaan 2min kävellä junan päästä päähän, sama aika, ellei enemmänkin, menee nyt tähän vartijoiden tarkastukseen, ovien sulkemiseen ja kääntöraiteella käymiseen.

----------


## Markku K

> ...Kyseessä oli ruuhka-aika klo 15.30... Onko tämä kääntöraiderumba todellakin tarpeellista? 
> Eikö olisi huomattavasti helpompaa ja matkustajien kannaltakin selkeämpää että saapuva juna päästäisi matkustajat ulos ja ottaisi samantien uudet sisään, eli sama systeemi kuin ruuhkan ulkopuolella. Kuljettajalta vie korkeintaan 2min kävellä junan päästä päähän, sama aika, ellei enemmänkin, menee nyt tähän vartijoiden tarkastukseen, ovien sulkemiseen ja kääntöraiteella käymiseen.


Voin kertoa että tämä Vuosaaren tilanne ei ole herkkua kuljettajille, valvomolle ja vartijoillekkaan. Mutta kuvaamallasi tavalla asiaa joudutaan nyt ruuhka-aikoina hoitamaan, kun 2-laituri on pois käytöstä. Ja oviprojektihan ratkeaa ............ pikapuoliin?  :Cool: 
Laituriin saapuvan junan aikataulun mukainen lähtöaika on noin 10min päästä laituriin saapumisesta, riippuen piehköstä myöhässäolosta. Juna ei tästä syystä voi heti kuljettajan siirryttyä toiseen päähän lähteä takaisin keskustan suuntaan. Täytyy ajaa kääntöraiteelle, jossa odottaa lähtövuoroansa edellinen juna. 
Saapuvan junan odotuttaminen Rastilassa taas aiheuttaisi myöhästymisen Vuosaaresta lähteviin liityntäbusseihin, ja sitä ei haluta väkisin tehdä.
Liikenteenohjauksessa on miettinyt, että juna lähtisi kuvaamallasi tavalla heti, etuajassa, Vuosaaresta, ja odottaisi Rastilassa aikataulunmukaista lähtöaikaa. Näin Vuosaaren laituri olisi aina vapaa seuraavalle junalle. Tämä vaatisi varmaankin tilaajan (HSL) hyväksynnän asialle, ja edessä on jälleen liityntäbussien synkronointi.

----------


## aki

> Laituriin saapuvan junan aikataulun mukainen lähtöaika on noin 10min päästä laituriin saapumisesta, riippuen piehköstä myöhässäolosta.


Jos tuota odotusaikaa jää Vuosaaressa noin paljon niin eikö tuossa olisi jo varaa poistaa kokonaan yksi junavuoro ruuhka-ajan liikenteestä? Tällöinhän odotusaikaa jäisi juuri sen verran että kuljettaja ehtisi kävelemään junan toiseen päähän eikä kääntöraidehärdelliä tarvittaisi lainkaan. Myöhäistä tällaisia muutoksia on tietenkään nyt enää tehdä kun tästä tilanteesta on jo kärsitty yli vuoden verran.

Laskeskelin tuossa metron aikatauluista että ruuhka-aikana selvittäisiin 14 vuorolla nykyisen 15 sijaan, esim. aamulla 7.01 Ruoholahdesta Vuosaareen, matka-aika 23min, tämä vuoro ehtisi lähtemään takaisin VS:stä 7.26 jolloin kuljettajalle jäisi 2min aikaa kävellä junan toiseen päähän, takaisin RL:ssä oltaisiin 7.49, takaisin VS:ään lähdettäisiin 7.57 jolloin kääntöaikaa jäisi 8min. Samoin homma toimisi Mellunmäen haaralla, eli sielläkin tultaisiin ja lähdettäisiin samasta laiturista ilman käännöllä käymistä. Jos MM:n ja VS:n lähtöajat menisivät liian tiukalle niin ruuhka-ajan lähtöaikoja voisi siirtää minuutilla eteenpäin, näin suunnanvaihtoon jäisi aikaa 3 minuuttia ja RL:ssä 7.

----------


## risukasa

Enpä olisi itse ainakaan innoissani tuollaisesta kiristämisestä. Jos jossain pitää kääntää kolmessa minuutissa, niin vastaavasti sitten pitäisi olla vähintään vartti seisontaa toisessa päässä. Ihan jo luotettavuuden takia, ja myös kuljettajan jaksamisen. Ei ole mitään herkkua matkustajille raitioliikenteessäkään kun lyhyiden kääntöaikojen seurauksena lähtetään päättäreiltä monta minuuttia myöhässä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei ole mitään herkkua matkustajille raitioliikenteessäkään kun lyhyiden kääntöaikojen seurauksena lähtetään päättäreiltä monta minuuttia myöhässä.


Millä päättäreillä on nykyisin kovin lyhyet kääntöajat? Niillä, joiden ohitse itse tulee kuljettua, alkavat muistuttaa "vanhaa hyvää aikaa" eli Eltsussa seisoo välillä kaksi vaunua, Pikku Huopalahdessa kolmekin jne.

----------


## hylje

Vuosaaren kääntöaikojen seisonnat voi siirtää vaikka Itäkeskukseen, jonka kääntölaiturilla tai 3. laiturilla voi olla juna päivystämässä, vaikka täydessä lähtövalmiudessa. Päivystävän kuljettajan nakki voidaan järjestää kiertävästi helpolla nyrkkisäännöllä normaalien kuljettajavaihtojen mukaan. Tällöin päivystävä kuljettaja voi viettää aikaa taukotilassa, ei junan ohjaamossa. Samalla Itäkeskuksen päivystävä juna voi korvata myös Mellunmäen häiriöitä tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## aki

> Enpä olisi itse ainakaan innoissani tuollaisesta kiristämisestä. Jos jossain pitää kääntää kolmessa minuutissa, niin vastaavasti sitten pitäisi olla vähintään vartti seisontaa toisessa päässä. Ihan jo luotettavuuden takia, ja myös kuljettajan jaksamisen.


Kaikki kuljettajanvaihdot hoidetaan tietääkseni Itäkeskuksessa joten tuolla Vuosaaren nykyistä lyhyemmällä kääntöajalla ei olisi mitään käytännön merkitystä, ei kuljettajalla ole nykyisinkään siellä mahdollisuutta käydä taukotilassa, korkeintaan ehtii polttamaan tupakin kääntöraiteella!

----------


## Antero Alku

Olisiko niin, että Vuosaaren käytäntö perustuu ajatukseen siitä, että ihan kohta päästään ajamaan molempia laitureita, joten ei tehdä muutoksia aikatauluihin. Se ihan kohta on nyt kestänyt jo vain vuoden, eikä tälle tilapäisyydelle näy loppua.

Tietenkin ainoa järkevä tapa hoitaa tilanne on ottaa kierrosta ylimääräinen juna pois, ja sovittaa junien tulo ja lähtö Vuosaaressa siten, että kääntöraidetta ei tarvita. Kun kerran puolenvaihto tehdään joka tapauksessa ennen asemaa. Näinhän toimitaan Vantaankosken asemalla 10 min vuorovälillä. Vuosaaressa vuoroväli on lyhimmillään 8 min, ja jos lasketaan raiteen vapautumisen ja vaihteenkäännön aikatarpeeksi vaikka 2 minuuttia, niin seisonta-aikaa jää vielä 6 minuuttia.

Itse asiassa en ymmärtänyt, mikä estää tekemästä nytkin kuten Vantaankoskella. Liikenteen hoidon kannalta on aivan sama, lähteekö raiteelta viimeksi tullut juna vai vaihdetaanko se saapumis- ja lähtöaikojen välillä toiseen junaan, joka on seissyt kääntöraiteella. Yhtä hyvin se sama juna voi seistä siinä tulon ja lähdön välisen ajan. Seisköön se yksi juna siellä kääntöraiteella vaikka koko päivän, jos se on pakko ottaa varikolta päiväksi pois. Saman juna lähettäminen takaisin kestää aina vähemmän aikaa kuin junien vaihto.

Silloin kun tällaisella yhden raiteen käännöllä on oikeasti kiire, kierrossa on yksi kuljettaja enemmän kuin junia. Eli edellisen junan kuljettaja odottaa vuorovälin ja astuu paluusuunnan ohjaamoon heti, kun juna on pysähtynyt. Tulleen junan kuljettaja kytkee oman ohjaamonsa pois päältä heti pysähdyttyään, ja lähtöpään kuljettaja aloittaaoman ohjaamonsa käyttöönoton. Suunnanvaihdon lyhin mahdollien kestoaika on silloin se, mikä menee junan tekniikan puolesta suunnan vaihtamiseen.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Millä päättäreillä on nykyisin kovin lyhyet kääntöajat? Niillä, joiden ohitse itse tulee kuljettua, alkavat muistuttaa "vanhaa hyvää aikaa" eli Eltsussa seisoo välillä kaksi vaunua, Pikku Huopalahdessa kolmekin jne.


Monilla linjoilla on tosiaan tullut parannusta, mutta 6/8:lla Arabian päässä on osa käännöistä erittäin tiukkoja, varsinkin ottaen huomioon tiukennetut ajoajat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Vinkkinä metrojen automatisoinnista kiinnostuneille: Ville Rail & Transports -lehden (http://www.ville-transports.com/) tuoreessa numerossa (530, 2.11.2011) on laajahko juttukokonaisuus Pariisin metrolinja 1:n automatisoinnista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vinkkinä metrojen automatisoinnista kiinnostuneille: Ville Rail & Transports -lehden (http://www.ville-transports.com/) tuoreessa numerossa (530, 2.11.2011) on laajahko juttukokonaisuus Pariisin metrolinja 1:n automatisoinnista.


Sivuilta löytyy myös pieni uutinen asiasta.

Kiinnostaisi tietää, että kun Pariisin ykköstä ajettiin muutoksen ajan sekä vanhoilla MP 89 -junilla että automaattisilla MP 05 -junilla, ajettiinko silloin 105 sekunnin vuorovälillä, ja miten se toimi käytännössä, kun osa junista oli kuljettaja- ja osa automaattiohjauksessa? Onko 85 sekunnin vuoroväliä automaatilla kokeiltu ennen tuota marraskuun 3. päivää?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sivuilta löytyy myös pieni uutinen asiasta.
> 
> Kiinnostaisi tietää, että kun Pariisin ykköstä ajettiin muutoksen ajan sekä vanhoilla MP 89 -junilla että automaattisilla MP 05 -junilla, ajettiinko silloin 105 sekunnin vuorovälillä, ja miten se toimi käytännössä, kun osa junista oli kuljettaja- ja osa automaattiohjauksessa? Onko 85 sekunnin vuoroväliä automaatilla kokeiltu ennen tuota marraskuun 3. päivää?


Siis ensimmäiset automaattiset MP 05 junat ovat tulleet linjan 1 liikenteeseen vasta 3.11.2011, joten sekaisin ajo alkaa vasta nyt. Jos kuljettaja-ajossa ei jostain syystä ole mahdollista alittaa 105 sekunnin vuoroväliä, 85 sekuntiin ei voida mennä ennen kuin kaikki linjan junat ovat kuljettajattomia.

Perimmältään kysymys on siitä, miten kulunvalvonta nyt toimii. Eli onko kulunvalvonta uusittu täysin kuljettajattomien junien käyttöön vai ajetaanko nyt niin, että käytetään rinnan sekä kuljettajatonta että kuljettajallista kulunvalvontaa. Muistelen asian olevan näin sen vuoksi, että vanhoja kuljettajajunia ei ole varustettu uuden kulunvalvonnan laitteilla. Siten vanha kulunvalvonta rajoittaa vuorovälin 105 sekuntiin, joten myös kuljettajattomien junien on muiden seassa ajettava 105 sekunnin vuorovälillä. Vaikka ne yksin ajaessaan voisivat ajaa 85 sekunnilla.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siis ensimmäiset automaattiset MP 05 junat ovat tulleet linjan 1 liikenteeseen vasta 3.11.2011, joten sekaisin ajo alkaa vasta nyt.


No siis noinhan siinä lukeekin. Luin huolimattomasti (tai en lukenut ymmärtämääni  :Smile: ).




> Perimmältään kysymys on siitä, miten kulunvalvonta nyt toimii.


Juuri tätä hain takaa. Nythän se mielenkiintoinen vaihe vasta alkaa, ja sitähän kestää jutun mukaan ainakin vuoden verran. Varmaan moni ongelma jää huomaamatta tai ratkaisematta siirtymävaiheessa.

----------


## petteri

> Juuri tätä hain takaa. Nythän se mielenkiintoinen vaihe vasta alkaa, ja sitähän kestää jutun mukaan ainakin vuoden verran. Varmaan moni ongelma jää huomaamatta tai ratkaisematta siirtymävaiheessa.


Virittämistä varmaan riittää, että Pariisin linja ykköselle saadaan automaatilla tavoiteltavat 24 % lisää kapasiteettia vuoroväliä lyhentämällä ja sen lisäksi vielä muutama prosentti ohjaamot poistamalla. Kokonaisuudessaan automaatilla saadaan siis linjalle näillä näkymin noin 30 % lisää kapasiteettia. Yllättävänkin suuri kapasiteettiparannus on siis tulossa automaatilla. Pariisin linja 1 on ollut maailman tehokkaimpia kuljettaja-ajoisia metroja, mutta toki kun käytetään nykyaikaista tekniikkaa eivätkä kuljettajat ole sotkemassa junien sujuvaa kulkua, kapasiteetti ja toimivuus paranee reilusti. Ranskassa automaattimetrot todella osataan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pariisin linja 1 on ollut maailman tehokkaimpia kuljettaja-ajoisia metroja, mutta toki kun käytetään nykyaikaista tekniikkaa eivätkä kuljettajat ole sotkemassa junien sujuvaa kulkua, kapasiteetti ja toimivuus paranee reilusti. Ranskassa automaattimetrot todella osataan.


Pariisin linjalla 4 on ajettu 95 sekunnin vuoroväliä, ja se on toteutettu samalla teknisellä ratkaisulla kuin linja 1. Epäilenpä, että jos ykköstä on ajettu 105 sekunnilla, syy on pidemmissä pysäkkiajoissa eli ykkösen suuremmissa matkustajamäärissä per ovi ja asema. Ja tätä taas ei automaatti miksikään muuta. Mutta katsotaan nyt, miten paljon kuljettajattomat junat sotkeavat kuljettajien ajamien junien liikenteen sujuvuutta. Kun tämä sekoittaminen nyt vasta alkoi.

Ja muistutettakoon kumminkin, että ikivanha neuvostotekniikka kai sitten pesee todella osatut ranskalaiset automaattimetrot.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ja muistutettakoon kumminkin, että ikivanha neuvostotekniikka kai sitten pesee todella osatut ranskalaiset automaattimetrot.


Epäilen vahvasti noita väitteitäsi Pietarin ja Moskovan neuvostotekniikalla saavutetusta hyvin korkeasta vuorotiheydestä. Ainakin kun kävin kesällä Pietarin metrossa, siellä oli ruuhka-aikaan selvää vuorovälihajontaa eikä junia tunnissa mennyt omien havaintojeni mukaan keskimäärin neljääkymmentä tunnissa. Jonain tuntina saattoi ehkä mennä, mutta ei jokaisena ruuhkatuntina. Hyvin vaikea uskoa, että neuvostotekniikalla olisi päästy kovin lähelle nykyisiä automaattiajosysteemejä, vaikka neuvostopropagandan mukaan sosialistinen tekniikka olikin aikoinaan ylivertaista länsimaiseen verrattuna.   

Voisikohan olla niin, että tuo Pariisin 105 sekunnin vanha vuoroväli tarkoittaa oikeasti, sitä että nykyään ja aikaisemmin Pariisin linja yhdellä kulkunut ruuhkatuntina keskimäärin 34 vuoroa tunnissa, ja kun häiriöt automatisoinnin myötä vähenevät saadaan sitten läpi 85 sekunnin vuorovälillä keskimäärin 42 junaa tunnissa? 

Varmaan Pariisin metron automatisoinnista tulee joku raportti, josta tuokin sitten selviää.

----------


## j-lu

> Ranskassa automaattimetrot todella osataan.





> Ja muistutettakoon kumminkin, että ikivanha neuvostotekniikka kai sitten pesee todella osatut ranskalaiset automaattimetrot.





> Epäilen vahvasti noita väitteitäsi Pietarin ja Moskovan neuvostotekniikalla saavutetusta hyvin korkeasta vuorotiheydestä.


Déjà vu.

Ja perään kirjaimia minimimerkkimäärään yltämiseksi.

----------


## Resiina

Öh... minkälaiseen tekniikkaan se alkuperäinen automaattimetro olisi perustunut ja miksi sitä sitten ei loppujenlopuksi toteutettu, sitä koevaunusarjaa lukuunottamatta ?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitäs automaattimetron aikana järjestelmä tekee? Pitää ovet kiinni vaikka vaunu olisi täynnä savua?


Olisin odottanut tähän vastausta foorumin automaattimetron ystäviltä, mutta ei ole näkynyt.

Kuljettajattomassa junassa matkustajat saavat ovet auki samalla tavalla kuin kuljettajallisessakin. Heillä ei kuitenkaan ole tietoa siitä, mitä on tapahtunut ja mitä olisi hyvä tehdä ja olla tekemättä. Junassa kun ei ole kuljettajaa selvittämässä tilannetta ja arvioimassa, miten on parasta toimia. Valvomo tietää, että juna on pysähtynyt sekä jotain pysähdyksen syystä sen mukaan, miten paljon juniin on rakennettu antureita ja muuta turvatekniikkaa. Toivottavasti läpi radan on valvontakameroita niin, että ainakin joltain kameralta kyetään näkemään juna. Ja sen perusteella, mitä valvomo kamerallaan savun läpi näkee, valvomo sitten voi antaa matkustamoon neuvoja, jos viestiyhteys toimii.

Mutta tässa tullaan sitten siihen, että matkustajien pitää selvitä omin neuvoin. Junassa oleva kuljettaja voi ottaa mukaansa vaahtosammuttimen ja kävellä palavan virroittimen luokse sammuttamaan paloa. Automaattimetrossa jonkun matkustajan pitäisi osata tehdä tämä. Siis löytää vaahtosammutin, avata ovi, osata mennä sammuttimen kanssa palopaikalle ja osata sammuttaa. Jos tätä ei tapahdu, eikä palo sammu itsekseen, matkustajien pitäisi kyetä edes pakenemaan paloa. Se voi onnistua, jos ollaan avoradalla kuten oltiin nyt. Ellei olla vaan ollaan tunnelissa, pitää valita, uskalletaanko olla vaunussa ja toivoa, ettei savu tule sinne sinä aikana joka kuluu avun saapumiseen, palon sammutukseen ja tunnelin tuuletukseen. Vai pitäisikö sittenkin lähteä savun täyttämään tunneliin siinä toivossa, että ennen savumyrkytystä ehtii hengitettävän ilman alueelle. Entä mikä on mahdollisuus sille, että palavassa junassa olevat matkustajat kykenevät toimimaan oikein, vaikka kaiuttimista tulisikin jotain neuvoja. Nytkin lähti lehtitietojen mukaan noin 10 matkustajaa vastoin ohjeita ulos junasta.

Olin sattumalta autossa Kehä 1:llä juuri kun palo tapahtui. Näin ratakuilun täynnä savua, jonka läpi ei nähnyt, oliko siellä juna. Autoon tuli sisään pistävä sähköpalon haju. Mietin, olisiko siellä juna tulessa. En tietenkään voinut yhtäkkiä pysähtyä ihmettelemään tilannetta.

Onnen kantamoinen oli, että palo tapahtui pintaradalla eikä tunnelissa. Minun arvioni siitä savumäärästä on, ettei tunnelissa olisi hyvää seurannut. Minulla ei ole tietoa siitä, miten palo sammui. Tunnelissa ei kuitenkaan ajeta paloautoja junan viereen. Siellä pääsee parhaimmillaan jollain rullavaunulla työntäen rataa pitkin junan päähän. Eli paikalla ei olla parissa minuutissa. Ja jos palo ei sammu itsekseen, tilanne vain pahenee joka sekunti. Myrkyllinen savu ja paniikki eivät ole hyvä yhdistelmä.

Espoossa vastustetaan ja halveksitaan tunnelin turvajärjestelyitä toimialajohtajasta lähtien. Evakuointilaituria nimitetään tanssilattiaksi. Kuvaa hyvin asennetta matkustajien turvallisuutta kohtaan. Automaattia vakuutetaan turvalliseksi, koska juna ajetaan aina asemalle. Eli tätäkään junan pysäyttävää virroitinvikaa ja sitä seuraavaa paloa ei muka voi tapahtua automaattimetrolle?

Olisi mukava lukea metrossa työskentelevien arviota siitä, mitä heidän mielestään olisi tapahtunut, jos virroitin olisikin hajonnut nykyisessä tunnelissa, jossa ei ole tanssilattiaa eikä 100 metrin välein savunpitäviä ovia pois savun täyttämästä tunnelista. Helsingin puolellakin on sanottu, että ei näitä järjestelyitä tarvita automaattimetroa varten. Miten siis tämä tilanne olisi hoitunut vanhassa tunnelissa?

Odotan mielenkiinnolla tapauksen onnettomuustutkinnan raporttia. Olisi syytä tehdä nopeasti, kun kerran vielä on tilaisuus ottaa järkeä käteen kuljettajattomuuden kanssa. Ja missähän viipyy vesivahingon onnettomuustutkinnan raportti?

Antero

----------


## SamiK

Juu tuota juuri mietin, että pitää olla joku/jotkut joka/jotka osaa avata ovet, etsiä sammuttimen jne., mutta jos ei olekkaan

----------


## MaZo

> Onnen kantamoinen oli, että palo tapahtui pintaradalla eikä tunnelissa. Minun arvioni siitä savumäärästä on, ettei tunnelissa olisi hyvää seurannut. Minulla ei ole tietoa siitä, miten palo sammui. Tunnelissa ei kuitenkaan ajeta paloautoja junan viereen. Siellä pääsee parhaimmillaan jollain rullavaunulla työntäen rataa pitkin junan päähän. Eli paikalla ei olla parissa minuutissa. Ja jos palo ei sammu itsekseen, tilanne vain pahenee joka sekunti. Myrkyllinen savu ja paniikki eivät ole hyvä yhdistelmä.


Junassa ei varsinaisesti palanut muuta kuin valokaari, joka sammui, kun sähkönsyöttöasema tunnisti häiriön ja katkaisi linjajännitteen automaattisesti. Toki pienet määrät muoviosia, joita virroittimen läheisyydessä on, sulivat tai haihtuivat ja teliin kertyneet kaarrerasvan roiskeet ja muut epäpuhtaudet ovat voineet savuta, mutta liekkejä en usko valokaaren lisäksi esiintyneen. Tapahtumaa en tietenkään nähnyt, mutta junassa itsessään ei ole merkkejä muusta kuin valokaaren aiheuttamista vaurioista. Lisäksi tunneliolosuhteet huomioiden käytetyt materiaalit ovat kaikki itsestään sammuvia eivätkä saa poltettaessa päästää myrkyllisiä kaasuja.




> Olisi mukava lukea metrossa työskentelevien arviota siitä, mitä heidän mielestään olisi tapahtunut, jos virroitin olisikin hajonnut nykyisessä tunnelissa, jossa ei ole tanssilattiaa eikä 100 metrin välein savunpitäviä ovia pois savun täyttämästä tunnelista.


Tunneliin saadaan järjestettyä tyyntä ratasyvennystä parempi ilmanvaihto, jolloin myös juna saadaan tuuletettua, jos joudutaan pysähtymään asemien välille.
Onhan tuota tunnelissa savuttamista harjoiteltukin: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/sornainen/u...matkustajista/




> Odotan mielenkiinnolla tapauksen onnettomuustutkinnan raporttia. Olisi syytä tehdä nopeasti, kun kerran vielä on tilaisuus ottaa järkeä käteen kuljettajattomuuden kanssa. Ja missähän viipyy vesivahingon onnettomuustutkinnan raportti?


Miksi tässä tapauksessa pitäisi tehdä onnettomuustutkinta? Toki tapahtuneesta pitää ottaa ja otetaan opiksi, mutta nythän tapahtui kuitenkin vain näyttävästi paljon huomiota kerännyt vaaraton tekninen vika. Toki matkustajia häiritsi ikävä savu, mutta vaaraa aiheutui vain niille muutamalle matkustajalle, jotka omin päin lähtivät hyppimään pois junasta.

Lopuksi, ettei kukaan pääse ymmärtämään väärin, tämä viesti on kirjoitettu täysin yksityishenkilönä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi tässä tapauksessa pitäisi tehdä onnettomuustutkinta?


Onnettomuustutkinta pitää tehdä suuronnettomuuksista ja niiden vaaratilanteista. Jos virroitin olisi rikkoutunut muutaman minuutin myöhemmin tunnelissa, tilanne olisi ollut aivan toinen. Junallinen ihmisiä olisi ollut tunnelissa siinä savussa, jonka näin. Vähäisemmistäkin asioista on tehty onnettomuustutkintoja, ja minusta aivan aiheellisesti.

Onnettomuustutkinnan tarkoitushan ei ole olla syytekirjelmä, vaan selvitys siitä, miksi onnettomuus tapahtui ja miten se mahdollisesti voidaan välttää. Jotta voidaan parantaa turvallisuutta. Minä en ymmärrä mitään hyväksyttävää syytä sille, että julkista onnettomuustutkintaa ei tehdä. Sen sijaan nyt on aivan erityinen syys tutkinnalle siksi, että kuljettajat halutaan junasta poistaa.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Olisi mukava lukea metrossa työskentelevien arviota siitä, mitä heidän mielestään olisi tapahtunut, jos virroitin olisikin hajonnut nykyisessä tunnelissa, jossa ei ole tanssilattiaa eikä 100 metrin välein savunpitäviä ovia pois savun täyttämästä tunnelista. Helsingin puolellakin on sanottu, että ei näitä järjestelyitä tarvita automaattimetroa varten. Miten siis tämä tilanne olisi hoitunut vanhassa tunnelissa?


Riippuu paljon siitä, missä kohdassa keskustan tunnelirataa tämä olisi sattunut sekä erittäin paljon siitä, kuinka pätevästi kuljettaja olisi osannut toimia - ihmiset, myös kuljettajat, kun tunnetusti reagoivat hätätilanteisiin eri tavoin. Vaikka jokaiselle kuljettajalle on opetettu tietyt perusasiat, on tietenkin kokonaan toinen juttu, kuinka hyvin niitä tosipaikan tullen itse kukin kykenisi soveltamaan. 

Kuten MaZo jo kirjoitti, tässähän ei sinänsä ollut kyse mistään mittavasta tulipalosta, mutta tokihan tuosta viasta aiheutunut savunmuodostus olisi tunnelissa ollut pykälää vakavampi juttu. Jos tosiaan juna olisi jämähtänyt asemien välille tunneliin, näkisin, että avainasemassa olisi ollut kuljettajan heti aluksi saama/hankkima tilannekuva. Eli kuinka nopeasti ja hyvin hän olisi pystynyt havaitsemaan, että savua ei hetken kestäneiden rätinöiden jälkeen enää muodostu lisää, sekä se, että salliiko savun määrä vielä junassa sisällä olemisen. Sekä tietysti se, kuinka hyvin ja rauhallisesti hän saisi ohjeistettua matkustajat toimimaan parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla.

Valvomon kautta oltaisiin sitten pyritty järjestämään tunnelin savunpoistopuhaltimilla luonnollista ilmavirtaa vahvistavaa virtausta, ja siten savua pois junan luota. Mikäli junaan sisään olisi päässyt siinä määrin savua, ettei siellä voi olla, tai mikäli savunmuodostuksen päättymisestä ei oltaisi voitu varmistua, niin eihän siinä sitten muu auta kuin avata ovet ja evakuoida juna - siis ihmiset pomppimaan junasta alas radalle. Sepeliä pitkin sitten savusta puhtaampaan suuntaan kohti lähintä asemaa tai hätäpoistumiskuilua.

Tokihan metrin korkeudelta junasta alas loikkaaminen ja sepeliä pitkin kävely on vaivalloisempaa kuin nykykäsityksen mukaista evakuointitasoa pitkin siirtyminen, mutta näinhän se on laita muuallakin yhteiskunnassa: nykynormien mukaisissa uusissa rakennuksissa monet ratkaisut ovat turvallisempia kuin vanhoissa rakennuksissa.

----------


## petteri

> Mietin vaan, millähän rahalla kaikki tämä on ajateltu maksaa. Bussiliikenteen kustannukset nousevat niin hirveää tahtia ja metron kohdalla on vielä täysin kysymysmerkki, mitä sen liikennöinti todellisuudessa tulee maksamaan. Onko automaatti vai ei ja jos on, kuinka paljon liikenne sen vuoksi hidastuu eli kallisuu, millä vuoroväleillä mennään jne.


On todellakin vähän arvoitus, kuinka paljon metroliikenne mahdollisen automatisoinnin myötä nopeutuisi ja kuinka paljon käyttökustannukset tipahtaisivat kun kuljettajille ei tarvitsisi enää maksaa palkkaa. Vaikka tällä hetkellä vähän vaikuttaa, toimiva automaatti laituriovilla vaatisi junien uusimista yhdentyyppisiksi, johon ei taida olla oikein valmiutta, kun tarvittava investointi nousee niin suureksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On todellakin vähän arvoitus, kuinka paljon metroliikenne mahdollisen automatisoinnin myötä nopeutuisi ja kuinka paljon käyttökustannukset tipahtaisivat kun kuljettajille ei tarvitsisi enää maksaa palkkaa.


HKL:n toimitusjohtajan julkisuudessa esittämä luku kustannusten muutoksista on 2 M vuodessa investoinnille, josta on jo tehty 123,8 M:n hankintasopimus ja tiedossa on asemien muutostöitä noin 50 miljoonalla (Kulosaari tehty jo) ja vanhan tunnelin turvallisuuden parantaminen, jolle ei ole kustannusarviota esitetty. Herttoniemeen on myös tehty uusi valvomorakennus automaatin tarpeisiin. 2 M hyöty ei kata edes rahoituskustannuksia, puhumattakaan siitä, että hyödyllä voitaisiin maksaa takaisin tämä investointi. Automaatin teknisten järjestelmien käyttöiäksi kun on arvioitu 25 vuotta. Sen perusteella pelkästään Siemensin kanssa tehdyn sopimuksen takaisinmaksuksi hyötyjen pitäisi olla 5 M/vuosi. Ja sekin vasta ilman korkoja. Jos Suomen julkinen lainakorko on 2,5 %, Siemensin sopimuksen annuiteetti on 7 M/vuosi. Pelkästään tämä hankintasopimus siis lisää joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia 5 M/vuosi. Ei tässä ole siten muuta arvoitusta kuin se, miten paljon enemmän kuin 5 M vuodessa metron ylläpidon hinta nousee.

Julkisuuteenkin on jo tullut tieto, että metroliikenne hidastuu kuljettajattomuuden myötä. Ei siis ole mitään arvoitusta tässäkään. Lisäksi täytyy todeta, että hidastumiselle annettu syy on ollut ainoa yllätys. Itse olen jo vuosia sitten todennut, että liikennettä tulee hidastamaan pysäkkiaikojen pidentyminen. Mutta koeajoissa on käynyt selväksi, että myös ajoaika pysähdysten välillä hidastuu. Ja lisäksi energinakulutus kasvaa.

Vai olisiko trollaamiseen pitänyt olla vastaamatta?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Julkisuuteenkin on jo tullut tieto, että metroliikenne hidastuu kuljettajattomuuden myötä. Ei siis ole mitään arvoitusta tässäkään. Lisäksi täytyy todeta, että hidastumiselle annettu syy on ollut ainoa yllätys. Itse olen jo vuosia sitten todennut, että liikennettä tulee hidastamaan pysäkkiaikojen pidentyminen. Mutta koeajoissa on käynyt selväksi, että myös ajoaika pysähdysten välillä hidastuu. Ja lisäksi energinakulutus kasvaa.


Ranskan ja kaukoidän kokemusten mukaan automaattimetrot toimivat paremmin ja nopeammin kuin kuljettajalliset. Ja Pariisissa laituriovet ja automaatti lyhentävät pysähdysaikoja. Millaiset erikoisolosuhteet Helsingissä on?

----------


## 339-DF

> Vai olisiko trollaamiseen pitänyt olla vastaamatta?


Olisi pitänyt.




> Millaiset erikoisolosuhteet Helsingissä on?


Tähän odotan selityksiä sinulta sitten, kun automaatti tulee käyttöön ja matka-ajat pitenevät.

----------


## petteri

> Tähän odotan selityksiä sinulta sitten, kun automaatti tulee käyttöön ja matka-ajat pitenevät.


Toki voin esitellä tulevaisuudessa täysautomaattimetron nykyistä sujuvampaa kulkua, jos automaattimetroprojekti edistyy eikä typisty puoliautomaatiksi siitä syystä, ettei vanhaa kalustoa haluta hylätä.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Toki voin esitellä tulevaisuudessa täysautomaattimetron nykyistä sujuvampaa kulkua, jos automaattimetroprojekti edistyy eikä typisty puoliautomaatiksi siitä syystä, ettei vanhaa kalustoa haluta hylätä.


Lupaapa hyvää, että aloitat seivailun jo tässä vaiheessa...

----------


## petteri

> Lupaapa hyvää, että aloitat seivailun jo tässä vaiheessa...


Eikö vaikutakin.  :Smile:  Siitä olen kyllä samaa mieltä automaattimetron kannatus tai sen vastustus voisi kyllä pysyä omassa ketjuissaan eikä levitä ympäriinsä. Se voisi onnistua esimerkiksi niin, ettei asiaa nosteta esiin ketjuissa, joihin se ei kuulu. Automaattimetrojen nopeudesta tai hitaudesta ei liene foorumilla yksimielisyyttä ja maailmallakin on sekä paremmin että huonommin toimivia automaatteja.

----------


## teme

> Eikö vaikutakin.  Siitä olen kyllä samaa mieltä automaattimetron kannatus tai sen vastustus voisi kyllä pysyä omassa ketjuissaan eikä levitä ympäriinsä. Se voisi onnistua esimerkiksi niin, ettei asiaa nosteta esiin ketjuissa, joihin se ei kuulu. Automaattimetrojen nopeudesta tai hitaudesta ei liene foorumilla yksimielisyyttä ja maailmallakin on sekä paremmin että huonommin toimivia automaatteja.


No joo, mutta nyt on kysymys Helsigin Automaattimetrosta eikä automaattimetroista yleensä-. Tämän hetkisen tiedon perusteella HELSINGISSÄ nyt VALITTU automaatti kuitenkin on ollut koeajoissa hitaampi. Ja tuolla on kustannusvaikutuksia lähinnä kaluston määrän kautta. Lisäksi asia liittyy suoraan otsikkoon sitä kautta että toteutusehtona ainakin Pasilan Jokerille on mainittu metron tiheämpi vuoroväli, eli ilmeisesti oletus on että suurempi osa matkustajista kuljetetaan metrolla kun esim. 58 lyhenee Hertsikkaan.

Tuosta muuten kuulisin mielelläni lisää, mistä tuo vaatimus tulee?

----------


## petteri

> No joo, mutta nyt on kysymys Helsigin Automaattimetrosta eikä automaattimetroista yleensä-. Tämän hetkisen tiedon perusteella HELSINGISSÄ nyt VALITTU automaatti kuitenkin on ollut koeajoissa hitaampi.


Koeajoissa hitaampi? Käsittääkseni Helsingissä on yhdellä asemalla on testattu laituriovia ja niitä ei ole saatu ainakaan vielä toimimaan kunnolla, ilmeisesti johtuen siitä, että vanha kalusto ei ole suunniteltu toimimaan laituriovien kanssa. Lisäksi on testattu vanhojen junien etähallintaa eikä sitäkään ole saatu toimimaan. En tekisi tuosta mitään johtopäätöstä automaattimetron nopeudesta. Mutta tuosta voi ehkä tehdä sellaisen johtopäätöksen, että Helsingin metron nykyisin käytössä oleva kalusto ei sovellu hyvin automaattimetroon, vaan se pitäisi uusia kokonaan ainakin jos halutaan laituriovellinen automaattimetro.

Se, että nykyinen kalusto ei ainakaan ilman isoja remontteja toimi automaattimetrossa on sisällöltään vähän eri asia kuin väite, että automaattimetro on hidas.

Sinänsä koko kaluston uusiminen ei vaikuta järin hyvältä vaihtoehdolta ainakaan, jos ei samalla muuteta laiturikorkeutta 55 senttiin ja muuteta lännenkin asemia 135 metrisiksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sinänsä koko kaluston uusiminen ei vaikuta järin hyvältä vaihtoehdolta ainakaan, jos ei samalla muuteta laiturikorkeutta 55 senttiin ja muuteta lännenkin asemia 135 metrisiksi.


Nyt aletaan kyllä olla jo kaukana paitsi poikittaislinjastosta niin automaatistakin. Mutta jos koko metrolinjan kalusto uudistettaisiin kerralla, niin eikö samalla kannattaisi sitten speksata koko homma uudelleen? Vaununleveys 2,65 m, virranotto sekä virtakiskosta että katolta, matalat laiturit ja tiukempi minimikaarresädemahdollisuus.

Ei tarvitsisi enää tapella siitä, mistä löytyy rahaa Kivenlahden tai Östikan metrojatkeisiin, kun hännille voisi näillä spekseillä tehdä edullista rataa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Se, että nykyinen kalusto ei ainakaan ilman isoja remontteja toimi automaattimetrossa on sisällöltään vähän eri asia kuin väite, että automaattimetro on hidas.


Tietääkseni Helsingin automaattimetron tarjouskilpailussa seisonta-ajat asemilla olivat yksi vertailuperuste. Kaikissa tarjouksissa seisonta-ajat pitenivät nykyisestä.

----------


## vristo

Yle Helsingin uutisissa elien:

Helsinki on hautaamassa haaveet täysautomaattisesta metrosta

Puoliautomaattia siis. Yllättävän moni metrojärjestelmä maailmalla pyörii tälläkin hetkellä puoliautomaattisena (mm. Munchenin ja Wienin metrot ja moni muu).

Wikipedia-linkki aiheeseen: Systems and lines with ATO and standby human driver

----------


## hmikko

> Yle Helsingin uutisissa elien:


Lahdenranta sanoo Pariisin onnistuneesta hankkeesta, että _"siellä on tosiaan aika eri luokkaa koko metroverkosto kuin meillä"_ . Jäin odottamaan tuohon loppukaneettia "Helsingissä on kuitenkin maailman paras metro"  :Smile: 

Aiheen vierestä, mutta tuo Pariisin hanke tuo taas mieleen Tvärbanan sulkemisen muutostöiden takia. Jutun mukaan Pariisissa onnistuu erittäin raskaasti liikennöidyn maanalaisen metrolinjan muuttaminen automaattiseksi liikennettä katkaisematta ja työskentelemällä öisin kolmen tunnin jaksoissa. Tukholmassa pannaan kuukausiksi kiinni pintarata, johon pääsee käsiksi helpommin ja jonka matkustajamäärät ovat alle kymmenesosa Pariisin linjasta. Itse asiassa Tukholmankin tunnelbanassa on tehty aika isoja töitä öisin ja liikennettä katkaisematta. Rahastahan tuokin on tietysti kiinni.

----------


## 339-DF

Puoliautomaatti olisi kyllä ihan järkevä ratkaisu. Se maksaa enemmän kuin pelkkä kulunvalvonnan uusiminen mutta sillä saavutetaan edes jotain etuja, kun automaattiajo vähentänee energiankulutusta. Pitäisi kai vielä sanoa, että automaatti myös ajaa tasaisemmin ja ripeämmin kuin kuljettaja, mutta minusta metro kulkee kyllä hyvin tasaisesti nytkin, ei se siitä paremmaksi muutu sillä, että kuljettaja siirtyy napinpainajaksi.

Hyvää puoliautomaatissa on se, että junissa edelleen on henkilökuntaa, pysäkkiajat eivät pitene täysautomaatin vaatimusten mukaan ja laituriovia ei tarvita. Jälkimmäisestä tulee suoraa kustannussäästöä, joskin laituriovien kustannuksia ei koskaan laskettu mukaan automaatiohankkeen hintaan. Samoin ei tarvitse tehdä vanhan radan puolelle kalliita uusia turva- ja poistumisjärjestelyitä, joita myöskään ei ole budjetoitu mihinkään.

Myös lännen asemat jäävät myös ilman laituriovia, mikä osaltaan vähentää uudisradan kustannuspaineita.

Sitä vaan mietin, mahtako halukkaita napinpainaja-kuljettajia tulevaisuudessa löytyä. Toimenkuva nimittäin muuttuu aika radikaalisti, kun ohjaamossa ei enää saa aktiivisesti ajaa vaan normaalioloissa tehtävät tosiaan rajoittuvat vähän kuin hissipojan hommiksi. Helppoa, sanoisi joku. Tylsää, sanoisi toinen. No, aika näyttää.

Lahdenranta viittaa mielenkiintoisella tavalla tuossa väitteeseen, jossa HKL on alunperin tilannut mahdottomuuksia. Kyllä se niin taitaa olla, että HKL tosiaan on alunperin lähtenyt hankkimaan jotain sellaista, jota vaan ei voi toimittaa. Mutta vastuu ei ole yksin HKL:n  tarjoaja tässä on automaation ammattilainen eikä pitäisi tarjota, jos ei pysty toimittamaan. Silti tarjouksia on tullut peräti kolme, mikä on aika hämmästyttävää.

----------


## kouvo

Niin, onko tässä helsingin projektissa nyt jotain muitakin suurempia haasteita Pariisin verrattuna kuin se että järjestelmä ei ole sata vuotta vanha ja matkustajia ei juurikaan ole, vai miksi näitä automaatiokäytänteitä ei voi apinoida linjalta 1? Puoliautomaatti vaikuttaa kaikkein tyhmimmältä ratkaisulta, mikä sinänsä tietysti olisi täysin linjassa metrokioskin puuhastelun kanssa noin ylipäätäänkin.

----------


## juhanahi

> Niin, onko tässä helsingin projektissa nyt jotain muitakin suurempia haasteita Pariisin verrattuna kuin se että järjestelmä ei ole sata vuotta vanha ja matkustajia ei juurikaan ole


Ainakin muuan M100-junasarja, kelien armoilla oleva ulkorata sekä junien vaatima aukean tilan ulottuma, joka vaikuttaa merkittävästi laiturioviratkaisuun jne.

----------


## MaZo

> ... junien vaatima aukean tilan ulottuma, joka vaikuttaa merkittävästi laiturioviratkaisuun jne.


Ulkomaillahan junat eivät luonnollisesti vaadi aukean tilan ulottumaa, vaan tämäkin on meitä varten keksitty erikoisuus.  :Wink:

----------


## Markku K

> Myös lännen asemat jäävät myös ilman laituriovia, mikä osaltaan vähentää uudisradan kustannuspaineita.


Tähän en usko, koska länsimetron laiturioviseinämät ovat keskeinen tilanjakaja suunnitellussa ilmanvaihdossa ja paloturvallisuudessa (savu). Eli rata ja laiturialue ovat teknisesti omia tilojaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hyvää puoliautomaatissa on se, että junissa edelleen on henkilökuntaa, pysäkkiajat eivät pitene täysautomaatin vaatimusten mukaan ja laituriovia ei tarvita.


Toivottavasti purkavat Vuosaaren laituriovet tai jos eivät, niin rakentavat ne myös toiselle laiturille, koska tuntuu hölmöltä, jos ovet ovat vain toisella puolen laituria.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, onko tässä helsingin projektissa nyt jotain muitakin suurempia haasteita Pariisin verrattuna kuin se että järjestelmä ei ole sata vuotta vanha ja matkustajia ei juurikaan ole, vai miksi näitä automaatiokäytänteitä ei voi apinoida linjalta 1?


Tiivistettynä se, että Pariisin ykköselle tulee uudet junat. Ne ovat periaatteessa samanlaiset, joilla on ajettu linjaa 14 nyt noin 10 vuotta. Eli linjan 14 tekninen ratkaisu kopioidaan linjalle 1.




> Tähän en usko, koska länsimetron laiturioviseinämät ovat keskeinen tilanjakaja suunnitellussa ilmanvaihdossa ja paloturvallisuudessa (savu). Eli rata ja laiturialue ovat teknisesti omia tilojaan.


Tässä onkin yksi haaste lisää. Tai pikemminkin yksi syy korjata Espoon metron suunnitelmat ja nopeasti siten, että asemista tulee yhdenmukaiset vanhan metron kanssa. Eli 135 m laiturit ja ilman ovia, jotta asemat soveltuvat vanhojen junien liikenteeseen. Sillä siitähän riemu syntyy, kun kuljettajaohjauksessa ryhdytään justeeraamaan junan pysäyttämistä ovien kohdalle.

Ja toiseksi, samat ongelmat niiden ovien kanssa on espoolaisilla asemilla kuin Vuosaaressakin. Kuljettajankin on hankala valvoa junan seinän ja ovien välistä kapeaa rakoa. On aivan eri asia tähystää avointa laiturinreunaa.

En pidä näitä muutoksia mitenkään mahdottomina tai turvallisuusriskinä. Nykyiset Espoon suunnitelmathan perustuvat kuljettajattomaan ajoon, liian tiheään vuoroväliin ja matkustajien omatoimiseen pelastatutumiseen. Turvallisuuskonsepti on harkittavissa uudelleen, kun junissa on kuljettajat ja ajetaan pitkin junin niin, ettei tunnelissa ole koskaan kahta junaa ja seuraava asema on aina vapaa. Tämähän on nykyisen tunneliturvallisuuden ydin.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tähän en usko, koska länsimetron laiturioviseinämät ovat keskeinen tilanjakaja suunnitellussa ilmanvaihdossa ja paloturvallisuudessa (savu). Eli rata ja laiturialue ovat teknisesti omia tilojaan.


Jaa, tuo onkin sitten huonompi juttu. Saa nähdä mitä tästä vielä tulee. Samat 100-sarjan junathan ne sinne Espooseenkin ajavat ja yhtä huonosti ne laituriovet ovat yhteensovitettavissa vanhoihin juniin kuin Vuokissakin. Eikö vaan?

----------


## hmikko

> Jaa, tuo onkin sitten huonompi juttu. Saa nähdä mitä tästä vielä tulee. Samat 100-sarjan junathan ne sinne Espooseenkin ajavat ja yhtä huonosti ne laituriovet ovat yhteensovitettavissa vanhoihin juniin kuin Vuokissakin. Eikö vaan?


Joku osa ongelmista taisi johtua vanhasta laiturista. Näitä ei pitäisi olla Espoossa, jossa laiturit on suunniteltu oviseinää varten.

----------


## aulis

Jossain lehdessä (muistaakseni Metro, jos ei niin HS) oli hiljattain uutinen automaattimetrosta, ja siinä kerrottiin jonkun HSL:n edustajan sanoneen jotenkin näin: "Kyllä kaikkiin ongelmiin löydetään ratkaisu, kuten laituriovienkin kanssa löydettiin." Asiasisältö joka tapauksessa oli tuo. Onko siis laiturioviin todellakin saatu ratkaisu, ja mitä seuraavaksi tapahtuu? Siirrytäänkö Vuosaaressa pian rakentamaan jo toisen raiteen laituriovia siirtäen samalla matkustajaliikenne pohjoiselle raiteelle koekäyttämään laituriovia? Ei ole paljoa uutisia tuosta kuulunut.

----------


## kouvo

> Jossain lehdessä (muistaakseni Metro, jos ei niin HS) oli hiljattain uutinen automaattimetrosta, ja siinä kerrottiin jonkun HSL:n edustajan sanoneen jotenkin näin: "Kyllä kaikkiin ongelmiin löydetään ratkaisu, kuten laituriovienkin kanssa löydettiin." Asiasisältö joka tapauksessa oli tuo. Onko siis laiturioviin todellakin saatu ratkaisu, ja mitä seuraavaksi tapahtuu?


Pitäisin enemmänkin outona sitä, että laiturioviin ei vieläkään olisi löytynyt ratkaisua. Maailma, Suomi ja jopa helsinkikin on täynnä automaattiovia, jotka toimivat myös talviolosuhteissa. Taitaa tuo laituriovivenkoilu olla vaan tekosyy, jolla siirretään huomio pois siitä että koko tilaussirkus on luisunut täysin käsistä metrokioskin "asiantuntijoilta".

----------


## Renne

On ollut selkeä turvallisuusongelma laituriovien kanssa: metron ja laiturin väliin on jäänyt liian iso rako. On ollut myös kaluston kanssa kommervenkkiä: vanhan kaluston automatisointi ei ole ollut muitta mutkitta. On erinomaisen tärkeää että on tehty riittävää ja tunnollista pohjatyötä. Aikataulusta ollaan myöhässä, mutta ei se tarkoita mitään. Sorvatkoon sopivan. Onhan tässä aikaa kunnes länsimetron liikenne käynnistyy.

----------


## petteri

> Pitäisin enemmänkin outona sitä, että laiturioviin ei vieläkään olisi löytynyt ratkaisua. Maailma, Suomi ja jopa helsinkikin on täynnä automaattiovia, jotka toimivat myös talviolosuhteissa. Taitaa tuo laituriovivenkoilu olla vaan tekosyy, jolla siirretään huomio pois siitä että koko tilaussirkus on luisunut täysin käsistä metrokioskin "asiantuntijoilta".


Kyllä laituriovet toimivat ihan hyvin, jos laitetaan kaikki metrojunat uusiksi. Ongelmat johtuvat siitä, ettei nykyisiä junia ole suunniteltu toimimaan laituriovien kanssa. Kannattaako on sitten eri juttu.

Nykyisen kaluston kanssa on myös etähallintaongelmia, kun junien perustekniikka on aika vanhaa.

----------


## hylje

M100-junat ovat kaikki vastikään peruskorjattu, joten vanha tekniikka on tekosyy. 

Suorituskykykin on sama kuin uudemmassa sarjassa ja oletettavasti myös vielä toimittamattomassa sarjassa.

----------


## petteri

Kun M100:taa ja M200:taa ei ole alunperin suunniteltu etähallittavaksi, niiden etähallinta on vähän vaikeaa saada toimimaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun M100:taa ja M200:taa ei ole alunperin suunniteltu etähallittavaksi, niiden etähallinta on vähän vaikeaa saada toimimaan.


Helsingin metro, ml. 100-sarjan junat, on suunniteltu jo 1970-luvulla automaattiseksi. Toki sen ajan tekniikka varmaan oli erilaista kuin nykyinen automaattitekniikka eikä siitä ole apua tämän nykyisen automaattitouhun kanssa.

----------


## petteri

Ehkä tuosta etähallittavuudesta käy kevyeksi esimerkiksi VR:n ohjausvaunuprojekti. SR2:t on alunperin suunniteltu etähallittaviksi, mutta vaunujenkin pitää olla melkein uusinta sarjaa. SR1:llä ja vanhemmilla vaunuilla ei onnistu.

Ja toki on myös kyse millaista tekniikkaa käytetään. Tekniikka on muuttunut aikojen mukana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin metro, ml. 100-sarjan junat, on suunniteltu jo 1970-luvulla automaattiseksi. Toki sen ajan tekniikka varmaan oli erilaista kuin nykyinen automaattitekniikka eikä siitä ole apua tämän nykyisen automaattitouhun kanssa.


Ongelma on siinä, että laituriovien vuoksi junat pitäisi saada pysähtymän noin 5 sentin tarkkuudella. M100-sarjan jarrutus on tehty matkustusmukavuuden kannalta mahdollisimman hyväksi ja se onkin erittäin hyvin onnistunut. Junat pysähtyvät pehmeästi eli ilman M200-junille tyypillistä ikävää loppunykäystä.

Pehmeä pysähdys on järjestettävissä, kun pysähtymistarkkuus ei ole senteistä kiinni. 1970-luvun automaatissa ei ollut laituriovia, joten ei ollut tarvetta senttitarkkuuteen. M100-junien pysäytysjarrun (toimii paineilmalla, kuten voitte kuulla) toimintaperiaatetta on vaikea soveltaa senttien tarkkuudelle. Ja ilmeisesti käytännössä mahdotonta, kuten nyt on nähty. Mikä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, etteivätkö M100-junat voisi toimia automaattisina.

Kysymys on vain siitä, miten tärkeänä pidetään matkustajaa ja matkustusmukavuutta. Kyllä metrosta voi tehdä automaattisen lihakuljettimen, jos ei välitetä siitä, että sisällä on eläviä ihmisiä. Mitä ikävämpi siellä metrossa on olla, sen suurempi on halu siirtyä autoilijaksi. Erityisesti siksi, ettei joukkoliikenteen käyttäjällä ole metrolle vaihtoehtoa.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> SR2:t on alunperin suunniteltu etähallittaviksi


Eivätkä ole ainoastaan suunniteltu, vaan ovat sitä ihan käytännössäkin. Etähallinta on käytössä aina kun junia vedetään kahdella tai kolmella Sr2:lla - etummainen etähallitsee muita yksittäisellä UIC-standardin mukaisella kaapelilla.

----------


## petteri

> Kysymys on vain siitä, miten tärkeänä pidetään matkustajaa ja matkustusmukavuutta. Kyllä metrosta voi tehdä automaattisen lihakuljettimen, jos ei välitetä siitä, että sisällä on eläviä ihmisiä. Mitä ikävämpi siellä metrossa on olla, sen suurempi on halu siirtyä autoilijaksi. Erityisesti siksi, ettei joukkoliikenteen käyttäjällä ole metrolle vaihtoehtoa.


Vanhat jarrujärjestelmät ovat olleet aika huonosti ja hitaasti säädettäviä ja reagoivia. Nykyään ei sentintarkkaan pysähtymiseen enää tarvita töksähtelyä, kun jarruja on niin paljon helpompi säätää tietokoneilla reaaliajassa kunkin hetken nopeuden ja paikan mukaan.

----------


## juhanahi

> M100-junien pysäytysjarrun (toimii paineilmalla, kuten voitte kuulla) toimintaperiaatetta on vaikea soveltaa senttien tarkkuudelle.


En osaa sanoa, mikä on automaattiajon kannalta vaikeaa - ehkä hyvinkin M100:n säätötekniikka - mutta mainittakoot, että ihmiskuljettajalle nimenomaan M100 on huomattavasti helpompi pysäyttää tarvittaessa hyvinkin suurella tarkkuudella. 100-sarjalaisten käyttäytyminen sähköjarrutuksen päättyessä ja levyjarrujen tullessa mukaan on, kuten Antero sanoi, erittäin onnistuneesti toteutettu, ja siihen on kuljettajan helppo saada sopiva perstuntuma.

Sen sijaan M200:n jarrutuksen loppuvaihe, jossa sähköjarru alkaa korvautua levyjarruilla, jotka lopuksi toimivat napakasti nappaavana automaattisena pysäköintijarruna, on ainakin elävälle kuljettajalle selkeästi vaikeampi ennustettava. Erityisen tarkka pysähtyminen onkin selvästi 100-sarjaa vaikeampaa, ja haastetta alkaa olla jo melkoisesti, jos pysähdyksestä pitäisi vielä saada mukava. Veikkaanpa, että Vuosaaren laituriovikokeilun alettua tullaan näkemään kerran jos toisenkin M200-sarjan juna, joka ensin ehkä jopa pysähtyy liian aikaisin, ja liruttelee lopun aivan mateluvauhtia.

Muistelen muuten kuulleeni, että laituriovissa tarvittava pysäytystarkkuus olisi 50 sentin luokkaa, tämän voinee joku asioista paremmin perillä oleva kumota tahi vahvistaa. Käytännössä tosin laituriovien kuljettajamonitori on aika lailla ohjaamon sivuikkunan levyinen, eli kyllä tosiaan tarkkuutta vaaditaan.

----------


## petteri

> Muistelen muuten kuulleeni, että laituriovissa tarvittava pysäytystarkkuus olisi 50 sentin luokkaa, tämän voinee joku asioista paremmin perillä oleva kumota tahi vahvistaa. Käytännössä tosin laituriovien kuljettajamonitori on aika lailla ohjaamon sivuikkunan levyinen, eli kyllä tosiaan tarkkuutta vaaditaan.


Pariisin automaattimetrolinjan 14 tyyppisillä ovilla tarvittava pysähtymistarkkuus on ehkä kymmenisen senttiä.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha1JTPYXYAo

----------


## Compact

> Helsingin metro, ml. 100-sarjan junat, on suunniteltu jo 1970-luvulla automaattiseksi. Toki sen ajan tekniikka varmaan oli erilaista kuin nykyinen automaattitekniikka eikä siitä ole apua tämän nykyisen automaattitouhun kanssa.


Eikös se ollut niin, että M100-sarjaa 1970-luvun lopulla ei suinkaan suunniteltu automaattiajoon, vaan vain niitä edeltänyt koejunasarja 1970-luvun alusta, eli vaunut M1-M6. Kun aikoinaan 1970-luvun puolivälissä koejunien M1-M6 testeistä saatiin lopputulos, ettei automaattia tehdä, niin sitten 100-sarjasta tehtiin pelkästään kuljettajan ohjattava perinteinen juna.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eikös se ollut niin, että M100-sarjaa 1970-luvun lopulla ei suinkaan suunniteltu automaattiajoon, vaan vain niitä edeltänyt koejunasarja 1970-luvun alusta, eli vaunut M1-M6. Kun aikoinaan 1970-luvun puolivälissä koejunien M1-M6 testeistä saatiin lopputulos, ettei automaattia tehdä, niin sitten 100-sarjasta tehtiin pelkästään kuljettajan ohjattava perinteinen juna.


Kyllä, ainoastaan koejunasarjan vaunuilla M1-M6 ajettiin automaatilla. Ja kun todettiin 1970-luvun automaattitekniikan olevan kömpelöä ja kallista, automatisoinnista luovuttiin.

----------


## aki

Laituriovien kokeilu päästään vihdoinkin aloittamaan Vuosaaren asemalla Helmikuun alussa http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...allikaulukset/

----------


## Antero Alku

Aamun uutiset YLEn aikaisessa klo 7:00 kertoivat, että HKL päättää automaattimetrosta tänään. Vaihtoehdot ovat jatkaminen Siemensin kanssa tai kaupan purku ja uusi tarjouskilpailu. Huoli on siitä, ettei HKL hidastuta Länsimetroa. Uutisessa sanottiin lopuksi, että asia tulee ensi kuussa HKL:n johtokuntaan.

En löydä uutista YLEn aikaisen nettisivuilta.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Aamun uutiset YLEn aikaisessa klo 7:00 kertoivat, että HKL päättää automaattimetrosta tänään. Vaihtoehdot ovat jatkaminen Siemensin kanssa tai kaupan purku ja uusi tarjouskilpailu. Huoli on siitä, ettei HKL hidastuta Länsimetroa. Uutisessa sanottiin lopuksi, että asia tulee ensi kuussa HKL:n johtokuntaan.
> 
> En löydä uutista YLEn aikaisen nettisivuilta.
> 
> Antero


Kyllähän tulevana sunnuntaina ajetaan metrokovausliikennettä metron automatisointiin liittyvien asennustöiden vuoksi, joten...  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllähän tulevana sunnuntaina ajetaan metrokovausliikennettä metron automatisointiin liittyvien asennustöiden vuoksi, joten...


...ja Vuosaaressa on jo 1,5 vuotta olleet toimimattomat automaattimetron laituriovet.

Jos kulunvalvontajärjestelmä vaihdetaan toiseksi, uusitaan kaapeloinnit. Sillä ei ole varsinaisesti mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, onko junissa kuljettajat vai ei. Ja tietty edetään allekirjoitetun hankintasopimuksen mukaisesti niin kauan kunnes jotain muuta sovitaan. Kun kauppa puretaan, katsotaan, mitä on toimitettu ja otetaanko se vastaan ja maksetaan. Voihan olla, että Siemens pääsee toimittamaan uuden tarjouskilpailun jälkeen pelkän uuden kulunvalvonnan ilman kuljettajattomuutta, silloin varmasti asennetut kaapelitkin ovat sellaisenaan käyttökelpoiset. Eikä ensi sunnuntai ole ensi kerta, kun uutta kaapelia lasketaan. Sitä on ollut ratavarressa jo viime kesästä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Automaattinen junankääntö pääteasemalla Wienin metrossa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADX_zJmyGEY

----------


## Joonas Pio

HKL on nyt sitten sopinut Siemensin kanssa, että rakennetaan puoliautomaattinen metro. Kustannusten arvioidaan alenevan 170 M.

HKL:n uutinen asiasta: http://www.hel.fi/hki/HKL/fi/uutiset...tiin+muutoksia

----------


## sm3

Sanoisin, että oli jo aikakin. Ettei sentään ihan haaveeksi jäänyt.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> HKL on nyt sitten sopinut Siemensin kanssa, että rakennetaan puoliautomaattinen metro. Kustannusten arvioidaan alenevan 170 M.
> 
> HKL:n uutinen asiasta: http://www.hel.fi/hki/HKL/fi/uutiset...tiin+muutoksia


Taas usko ihmisen järjenkäyttöön nousi hieman. Mutta silti, kun nyt katsotaan retrospektiivisesti, että mitä oikein oltiin tuolla 170 miljoonalla eurolla ostamassa, niin olihan se ihan järjetöntä. Saksalaista ilmaa, taas?

----------


## petteri

> Taas usko ihmisen järjenkäyttöön nousi hieman. Mutta silti, kun nyt katsotaan retrospektiivisesti, että mitä oikein oltiin tuolla 170 miljoonalla eurolla ostamassa, niin olihan se ihan järjetöntä. Saksalaista ilmaa, taas?



Tuossa mainittiin kustannusten alenevan 170 miljoonasta eurosta, ei 170 miljoonaa euroa. Hinta tipahtanee muutama kymmenen milliä.

Toivottavasti uusissa junissa ei sitten ole enää kuljettajille ohjaamoja ja ovien sulku toimii mistä vaunusta vaan langattomasti. Kuljettajista saadaan nimittäin paljon enemmän hyötyä kun heistä tehdään ovensulkijoiden lisäksi samalla myös junien järjestysmiehiä.

On kyllä vähän vaikea uskoa, että laituriovet toimisivat lännessä sen paremmin kuin idässä kun sama kalusto kuitenkin kulkee.

----------


## vristo

Aiemmin lähettämässäni linkissä näkyy kuinka Wienin U-Bahnin Siemens-metrojuna käy itsekseen kääntymässä kääntöraiteella kuljettajan odottaessa asemalaiturilla. Tuolla Wienissä, kuten myös vaikkapa Münchenin U-Bahnissä, on käytössä juurikin Siemensin puoliautomaattinen metro. Myös uusin kalusto on Siemensin toimittamaa. Laituriovia ei ole kummassakaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuossa mainittiin kustannusten alenevan 170 miljoonasta eurosta, ei 170 miljoonaa euroa.


No näköjään, vaikkakin erittäin huonosti ilmaistu, kun siinä lukee "kustannukset tulevat alenemaan -- budjetoiduista kustannuksista 170 M". Vain kun lisää sen "merkittävästi" sinne väliin, tulkinnan voi tehdä oikein, joskin se on silti vaikea hahmottaa. Tämä viestinnän ammattilainen antaisi kollegalleen tuosta kyllä satikutia. Ei ammattitiedottaja saa tuollaista päästää käsistään, ja HKL:llä pitäisi kyllä sellainen olla.

----------


## Markku K

> Toivottavasti uusissa junissa ei sitten ole enää kuljettajille ohjaamoja ja ovien sulku toimii mistä vaunusta vaan langattomasti.


Oleellinen osa kuljettajan työtä on nyt ja jatkossa tähystäminen junan kulkusuuntaan radalle, ja tarvittaessa junan pysäyttäminen vaaran uhatessa junaa tai radalle pudonnutta kansalaista. Tämä ei onnistu vaunun käytäviä kävellessä, joten kuljettajan pitää olla ohjaamossa. Liikenteenohjaajallekin pitäisi kertoa että mitä radalla on esteenä, jos on. 
Jos olet vaunun käytävillä asiakaspalvelu/järkkärihommissa, niin rytinän jälkeen voi vain arvailla mihin osuttiin, jos ylipäänsä henki kulkee sitä kertomaan.
Ohjaamo tarvitaan työrauhan vuoksi. Ei hallintalaitteet voi olla siten esillä, että kuka vain junassa olija pääsee niihin käsiksi kuskin sivuun tönäisemällä.



> Kuljettajista saadaan nimittäin paljon enemmän hyötyä kun heistä tehdään ovensulkijoiden lisäksi samalla myös junien järjestysmiehiä.


No tämä hyödyn irtisaaminen on totta, mutta miten ajattelit ratkaista tämän järkkäriksi ryhtymisen? Nykyisestä sadasta kuljettajasta ehkä 10 on valmiita toimimaan järjestyksenvalvojana. Suurin osa kuljettajista on tullut töihin metrojunankuljettajaksi nykyiseen ohjaamotyöskentelyyn työnhaun yhteydessä kerrotuin ehdoin. He eivät joko omaa valmiuksia tai eivät ole kiinnostuneita järkkärihommista.

----------


## kouvo

On tosiaan tiedotteessa suhteellisen epäselvästi (varmasti vahingossa  :Laughing: ) kirjailtu tuo kustannusten tippuminen. 1,5 vuotta säädetty ovien kanssa ja tässä on tulos  :Laughing:  Onneksi kuitenkin Espoon erityisolosuhteet mahdollistavat/edellyttävät automaattiovet. Metrokioskin toilailut ovat kyllä vertaansa vailla olevaa tahatonta komiikkaa Suomen joukkoliikennehistoriassa.

----------


## kuke

> Vanhentuneena ostettu metron asetinlaite on uusittava, mutta se ei edellytä kuljettajien poistamista metrosta. Uusi asetinlaite maksaa 15 miljoonaa, ja sen myötä on mahdollista automatisoida metro. Silloin on vain ostettava uudet rata- ja junalaitteet, hintaa tulee lisää 55 miljoonaa.


Edellä olevassa lainaksessa vuodelta 2005 on "alkuperäinen hinnasto". Aika kalliiksi se siis olisi tullut: 170 miljoonaa alkuperäiseen 70 miljoonaan verrattuna. Kun projektiin aikanaan lähdettiin esiteltiin valtuustolle kolme vaihtoehtoa: 
a) ostetaan pelkästää uusi käytönohjaus ja asetinlaitteet.
b) hankitaan puoliautomaatti 50 miljoonalla tai
c) automatisoidaan junat 70 miljoonalla.

Silloin puoliautomaatti hylätiin juuri siksi, että siinä vaihtoehdossa olisi vähiten järkeä. "Kalliit" kuljettajat jäisivät juniin, mutta niin, että heiltä vietäisiin työn mukavin osa - itse junan ajaminen. Puoliautomaattinen järjestelmä tekee kuljettajista vain ovien sulkijoita. Kannattaisiko hankkeessa peruuttaa vielä vähän lisää?  :Wink:

----------


## Markku K

> .. Metrokioskin toilailut ovat kyllä vertaansa vailla olevaa tahatonta komiikkaa Suomen joukkoliikennehistoriassa.


Hitusen huvittuneena olen seurannut ja miettinyt, että mistä kumpuaa lähes järjestelmällinen metrovastaisuutesi kirjoituksissasi  :Very Happy: 
HKL-Metroliikenne on toimiva operaattori, joka pystyy tekemään tulosta vuosi toisensa jälkeen, kokeneen ja hyvän johtajan johdolla, ja henkilöstö voi hyvin. Se, että Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos -liikelaitos automatisoi metroa, ei ole varmaankaan operaattorin syy ja idea. Erota siis toisistaan operaattori ja emoyhtiö, jos tarkoitat metrokioskilla operaattoria  :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:17 ----------




> Puoliautomaattinen järjestelmä tekee kuljettajista vain *ovien sulkijoita*.


Onko näin? Ettei vaan olisi niin, että automatiikka sulkee ovet ja kuljettaja ainoastaan hyväksyy lähtövalmiuden ja tähystää kulkua  :Cool:

----------


## petteri

> No tämä hyödyn irtisaaminen on totta, mutta miten ajattelit ratkaista tämän järkkäriksi ryhtymisen? Nykyisestä sadasta kuljettajasta ehkä 10 on valmiita toimimaan järjestyksenvalvojana. Suurin osa kuljettajista on tullut töihin metrojunankuljettajaksi nykyiseen ohjaamotyöskentelyyn työnhaun yhteydessä kerrotuin ehdoin. He eivät joko omaa valmiuksia tai eivät ole kiinnostuneita järkkärihommista.


No, tehtävät muuttuu. Jos kuljettaminen kiinnostaa enemmän, voi sitten täydennyskouluttautua vaikka ajamaan ratikkaa tai bussia. Ja löytyyhän HKL:ltä vaikka lipuntarkastajan hommia jos järjestysmiehen homma ei kiinnosta.

----------


## Markku K

> No, tehtävät muuttuu. Jos kuljettaminen kiinnostaa enemmän, voi sitten täydennyskouluttautua vaikka ajamaan ratikkaa tai bussia. Ja löytyyhän HKL:ltä vaikka lipuntarkastajan hommia jos järjestysmiehen homma ei kiinnosta.


Jos pystyisin, niin antaisin sinulle mitalin kirkasotsaisuudestasi. Juuri tällätavalla yksinkertaistamalla asiat oikeassa elämässä hoituvat. Eikö vain, tuosta vaan!

Ploink. Noin:

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja löytyyhän HKL:ltä vaikka lipuntarkastajan hommia jos järjestysmiehen homma ei kiinnosta.


Ai löytyy vai? Missä noita HKL:n lipuntarkastajia on?

----------


## vristo

Varsin asiallista ja ammattitaitoista tekstiä Markku K:lta. On ilo lukea tuollaista tekstiä, josta huokuu ammattiylpeys sekä omaa tointa että edustamaansa raideliikennemuotoa kohtaan. Sekä myös raudanluja luottamus muuta henkilöstöä, erityisesti metrojunankuljettajia, kohtaan. 
Hieno päivä teille, Helsingin metron ammattilaiset!

Hieman linkkejä luettavaksi alla (erityisesti kohta:"Linienförmige Zugbeeinflussung bei U-Bahnen und Stadtbahnen"):
http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linienzugbeeinflussung

----------


## petteri

> Ai löytyy vai? Missä noita HKL:n lipuntarkastajia on?


Ai niin, lipuntarkastajat taitaa olla siirretty HSL:n palkkalistoille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:47 ----------

Tässä on muuten videokuvaa Docklandsin puoliautomaatista. Tuolla kuljettaja valvoo vain ovien sulkeutumista ja toimii järjestysmiehenä. Tälläinen on sitten varmaan tulossa Helsinkiinkin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUYoO_0JabY

----------


## vristo

> Tälläinen on sitten varmaan tulossa Helsinkiinkin.


Ei kun kuljettaja istuu ohjaamossa, antaa lähtövalmiuden ja tähystää eteenpäin. Juna hoitaa itsensä seuraavalle asemalle. Turvaväii voi olla oleellisesti nykyistä pienempi jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan johdosta.  Eikös Markku K:kin niin juuri todennut.

----------


## late-

> Tässä on muuten videokuvaa Docklandsin puoliautomaatista.


DLR on täysautomaatti. Ovitoiminnot on jostain syystä haluttu jättää miehitetyiksi, mutta juna ajaa täysautomaattisesti. Puoliautomaatteja Lontoosta lyötyy tuben puolelta. Niissä on kuljettajat ohjaamoissa.

----------


## Knightrider

Uutinen asiasta onkin jo kiirinyt sanomalehden nettisivuille;
Laituriovet asennetaan vain Länsimetron, Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren asemille. 



> Perjantaina saavutettu sopimus ratkaisee automatisointitekniikan asennusongelmat HKL:n vanhassa junakalustossa. Siemens on pyrkinyt sinnikkäästi ratkomaan näitä ongelmia, mutta on yhtä sinnikkäästi pyrkinyt korottamaan sopimussummaa kymmenillä miljoonilla euroilla. Näihin vaatimuksiin HKL ei ole suostunut, koska Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto on sinetöinyt hankinnan Helsingin osalta 115 miljoonaan euroon. Automatisoinnin kokonaishinta, kun Länsimetron osuus lasketaan yhteen, nousee 170 miljoonaan euroon.


Lue koko uutinen: HKL lykkää metron täysautomatisointia

----------


## petteri

Hs: Puoliautomatisoidusta metrosta siirrytään täysin automatisoituun kulunvalvontaan, kun HKL:n vanhat metrojunat tulevat teknisen ikänsä päähän eli vuosina 2025 - 2030.

----------


## vristo

> Hs: Puoliautomatisoidusta metrosta siirrytään täysin automatisoituun kulunvalvontaan, kun HKL:n vanhat metrojunat tulevat teknisen ikänsä päähän eli vuosina 2025 - 2030.


Mikä onkin varsin looginen kehityspolku. Eli, saat kyllä täysautomatiikkaa, mutta joudut vielä odottamaan sitä toistakymmentä vuotta. Tyytyväinen?  :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hs: Puoliautomatisoidusta metrosta siirrytään täysin automatisoituun kulunvalvontaan, kun HKL:n vanhat metrojunat tulevat teknisen ikänsä päähän eli vuosina 2025 - 2030.


Oikein hyvä päätös. Sääli, että tähän ei voitu päätyä jo heti alkuunsa. Siinä vaiheessa kun automatisointiin siirrytään, meillä on käytössä siihen soveltuva kalusto ja automatisoinnin vaatimat muutostyöt asemilla ja muualla voidaan suurelta osin tehdä normaalien perusparannusten yhteydessä. Eli taloudellisesti fiksuin vaihtoehto. Tietysti sitten 2025 tai 2030 maailma näyttää toiselta, mutta käytännössä tämä päätös ei tietenkään voi tarkoittaa muuta, kun että nyt valmistaudutaan täysautomaattiin (siis ei tehdä sille esteitä) ja kaluston uusinnan yhteydessä tarkastellaan asiaa uudemman kerran. Luultavasti automaattiin toki silloin siirrytään, mutta mahdollisesti tekninen toteutus voi olla toinen. Tärkeää on huolehtia, että silloin käytössä on yhtenäinen, samalla tavalla toimiva kalusto.

----------


## 339-DF

Päätös on kaikin puolin järkevä. Tässä saadaan uudistetun kulunvalvonnan edut ilman esim. pysäkkiaikojen pitenemisestä tai matkustajien turvattomuudentunteesta johtuvia haittoja. Hiukan huvitti lukea tiedotteesta, että "puoliautomatisoitu ratkaisu sisältää valtaosaltaan ne ominaisuudet, jotka täysautomaattisessa metrossakin olisivat", kuten vuorovälien lyhentämisen. Kun sen niin kovasti piti olla mahdotonta ajaa kuljettajien kanssa tiheää vuoroväliä. Hyvä nyt kuitenkin, että tuollaiset asiat on myönnetty ja päästään eteenpäin.

Lisäksi ihan ok että tätä markkinoidaan "tilapäisenä" välivaiheena 100-sarjan poistoa odotellessa. Itse en toki usko, että 100-sarjan poiston myötä siirryttäisiin sellaiseen täysautomaattiin kuin nyt kuvitellaan, mutta myöhemmin pysyväksi osoittautuva tilapäisyys on ihan hyvä keino eri osapuolten kasvojen säilyttämiseen.

Yhtä asiaa jäin miettimään: käykö tässä nyt niin, että Tapiola ei saakaan sitä tiheää vuoroväliä? Jos nimittäin täysautomaatin suurin este on se, etteivät vanhat metrojunat sovi yhteen laituriovien kanssa, mutta Espooseen ovet kuitenkin tulee, niin tuosta saa käsityksen, jonka mukaan 100-sarja ei kulje uudelle osuudelle lainkaan. Tehdäänkö siis niin, että toisen linjan junat kääntyvät Ruoholahdessa, kalustona M100, ja toisen Matinkylässä? Kapasiteettimielessä tuo ei ole ongelma, mutta Espoolle on ollut tärkeä imagokysymys saada tiheä liikenne Tapiolaan asti.

Jos toimitaan edellä kuvatun kaltaisesti, niin millainen vaikutus sillä on kalustotarpeeseen? Joudutaanko 300-sarjaan tilaamaan enemmän junia kuin oli tarkoitus, jos 100-sarja on kelvoton uudella osuudella? Mitä maksaa ja kenen pussista menee?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yhtä asiaa jäin miettimään: käykö tässä nyt niin, että Tapiola ei saakaan sitä tiheää vuoroväliä? Jos nimittäin täysautomaatin suurin este on se, etteivät vanhat metrojunat sovi yhteen laituriovien kanssa, mutta Espooseen ovet kuitenkin tulee, niin tuosta saa käsityksen, jonka mukaan 100-sarja ei kulje uudelle osuudelle lainkaan.


Mitä jos laituriovet rakennetaan, ainakin seinien osalta, mutta itse ovet jätetään auki tai asentamatta? Ja otetaan käyttöön vasta uuden sarjan myötä?

----------


## Kani

> Nykyisestä sadasta kuljettajasta ehkä 10 on valmiita toimimaan järjestyksenvalvojana. Suurin osa kuljettajista on tullut töihin metrojunankuljettajaksi nykyiseen ohjaamotyöskentelyyn työnhaun yhteydessä kerrotuin ehdoin. He eivät joko omaa valmiuksia tai eivät ole kiinnostuneita järkkärihommista.


Ei kai millekään ammattiryhmälle ole tähän astikaan taattu, että työt jatkuvat loppuelämän samanlaisina, vaikka tekniikka ja maailma ympärillä muuttuisi. Jos olisi, meillä kävisi edelleen töissä reikäkorttikoneiden käyttäjiä, käsivälitteisten puhelinkeskusten hoitajia, hissinkuljettajia tai sillalla ajat sitten korvatun lossin vahteja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos nimittäin täysautomaatin suurin este on se, etteivät vanhat metrojunat sovi yhteen laituriovien kanssa, mutta Espooseen ovet kuitenkin tulee, niin tuosta saa käsityksen, jonka mukaan 100-sarja ei kulje uudelle osuudelle lainkaan.


Ei kai laituriovet voi olla mikään este, kun ne kerran rakennetaan Mellunmäkeen ja Vuosaareenkin, kuten Knightrider aikaisemmin tänään tässä samassa ketjussa kirjoitti:




> Uutinen asiasta onkin jo kiirinyt sanomalehden nettisivuille;
> Laituriovet asennetaan vain Länsimetron, Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren asemille. 
> 
> Lue koko uutinen: HKL lykkää metron täysautomatisointia

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei kai laituriovet voi olla mikään este, kun ne kerran rakennetaan Mellunmäkeen ja Vuosaareenkin, kuten Knightrider aikaisemmin tänään tässä samassa ketjussa kirjoitti:


Tuo on totta; ilmeisesti ne jätetään siis rakentamatta, koska niitä ei vain tarvita puoliautomaatissa.

----------


## kouvo

> Kannattaisiko hankkeessa peruuttaa vielä vähän lisää?


Tämä vaikuttaisi järkevältä ratkaisulta, mutta koska metro niin tuskin tulee tapahtumaan. Metrossa perustelut muodostuvat uusien törttöilyjen jälkeen aina uudelta pohjalta, eikä vanhoilla perusteluilla ole enää mitään virkaa.  




> Mitä jos laituriovet rakennetaan, ainakin seinien osalta, mutta itse ovet jätetään auki tai asentamatta? Ja otetaan käyttöön vasta uuden sarjan myötä?


Missä se pihvi tässä nyt on? Ja eikös Länsimetron ilmastointi, palontorjunta tai joku muu vastaava perustunut juuri siihen että rata erotetaan laiturista? Tiedä sitten miten tällainen reikäseinä siihen soveltuisi.

----------


## sm3

> Tuo on totta; ilmeisesti ne jätetään siis rakentamatta, koska niitä ei vain tarvita puoliautomaatissa.


Jutun mukaan ne juurikin rakennetaan. Länsimetron asemille ja Vuosaareen sekä Mellunmäkeen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jutun mukaan ne juurikin rakennetaan. Länsimetron asemille ja Vuosaareen sekä Mellunmäkeen.


Tarkoitin vanhoja asemia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... tai sillalla ajat sitten korvatun lossin vahteja.


En malta olla muistuttamatta, että onhan näitä ollut ihan oikeasti. En ole varma, onko Suomessa ollut, mutta muualla maailmassa. Ja maksetaanhan Kreikassakin eläkkeitä kuolleille ihmisille.

Itse asiasta, kuljettajattoman ajon hylkäämisestä, en malta myöskään olla sanomatta, että mitäs minä sanoin jo vuosikausia sitten. Enkä edes ole ollut ainoa. Lukekaa huviksenne tämän ketjun ensimmäinen viesti, kesäkuulta 2005.

Uutisissa on sanottu kauniisti, että Siemens ei pystynyt automatisoimaan vanhoja junia. 200-sarjan automatisointia ei liene vielä yritettykään. Ja vaikka Simenes olisi toimittanut 300-sarjan junat valmiiksi automaattisina, olisivatko nekään täyttäneet sitä, mitä 100-sarjan koeautomaatti ei täyttänyt: lyhentänyt ajoaikaa ja vähentänyt kaluston ja energian tarvetta. Se, mitä 100-sarjan automaatin kokemuksista on kerrottu, esiintyy ongelmana kaikissa automaattisissa metrojunissa, joten ei ongelma ole 100-sarjassa vaan kuljettajattomuuden ideassa ylipäätään. Siksi ei Köpiksen automaattimetrokaan toiminut siten kuin meilläkin väitettiin voitavan toimia. Ja Köpiksessä oli sentään aivan kaikki uutta: rata, asemat, laituriovet, junat ja automaattiohjaus. Siemens meni lupaamaan mahdottomia ihan samalla tavalla kuin Ansaldo Köpiksessä.

Noin ylipäätään voi todeta, että jos kuljettajattomasta ajosta olisi oikeasti hyötyä, kuljettajattomia metroja olisi maailmassa paljon enemmän kuin nyt on. Tekniikka ei ole ollut este vuosikymmeniin. Selitys on siinä, että nämä meillä havaitut uudet ongelmat ovat muualla tunnettuja. Samoin yksinkertainen keino välttää ongelmat: kuljettaja ajaa, automaatti avustaa.

Pääteasemien laituriovet, joista Omakaupunki.fi kirjoitti, ovat turhaa, vaikka juna kävisi kääntöraiteella ilman kuljettajaa. Kun kuljettaja kerran on paikalla, hän voi tähystää laiturin yhtä hyvin laiturilta kuin junastakin, ja hänellä voi olla käytössään hätäpysäytin. Tämä on helpompaa ja paremmin toimivaa kuin yrittää tähdätä kaksia ovia ja niiden välistä ahdasta rakoa, silloinkin kun juna lähtee asemalta. Ja mitenkäs 100- ja 200-sarjan junien kanssa? Asennetaanko niihin joillain kymmenillä miljoonilla kuitenkin ryömintäautomaatti tätä kuljettajatonta suunnanvaihtoa varten? Ei vaikuta järkevältä, kun ilman tullaan toimeen, jos kuljettaja ajaa suunnanvaihdon kuten muunkin reitin.

Mitä tulee Espooseen, en voi kuin ihmetellä toimialajohtaja Loukon lausuntoja (HS tänään). Hänen mielestään kuljettaja junassa on riski ja ilmeisesti hän uskoo, ettei Espoossa voi kuljettaja metrojunaa ajaa. Louko ei vaikuta ymmärtävän, miksi kuljettajattomuudesta on luovuttu, eikä sitä, että sillä asialla ei ole mitään merkitystä vuorovälin tai asemien pituuden kanssa. Ja Louko on Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja.

Seuraava askelhan on korjata se kardinaalivirhe, että Espoon asemista aiotaan tehdä lyhennettyjä. Toinen asia on, että nyt asemien ja tunneleiden palo-osastointi on Espoossa suunniteltu siten, että laiturin ja radan välissä on seinä, mikä pakottaa tekemään laituriovet. Tämä osastointisuunnitelma voidaan tässä vaiheessa muuttaa sellaiseksi, ettei seinää ja laituriovia tarvita. Osastointihan on tarpeen ongelmatilanteissa, mutta laituriovista on haittaa jatkuvasti. Ovet ja seinä haittaavat laiturin tähystämistä ja siten nimenomaan turvallista liikennöintiä. Mutta tietty, jos Espoossa halutaan liikennettä hidastaa, niin voidaanhan siellä sitten tehdä niin, että matkustajaturvallisuus perustuu automatisoituun koneen toimintaan. Ja sovitaan, ettei sitten kuljettaja ole vastuussa, kun tapahtuu onnettomuus, jota automaatti ei pysty estämään ihmisten juostessa ovien väliin väkisin.

Espoon asemat ovat tietenkin Espoon asia. Tosin, jos maan hallituksen suunnitelmien mukaan edetään, Espoo töpeksii tekemällä asemista lyhyet ja me helsinkiläiset saamme sitten muutaman vuoden kulutta maksaa sen virheen korjaamisen. Ehkä Helsingin olisi viisasta suunnitella Koivusaareen pääte- ja vaihtoasema. Sinne asti voidaan ajaa tehokkaasti 6 vaunun junilla ja turvallisesti kuljettajaohjauksessa. Espooseen menijät sitten vaihtavat Espoon automaattiseen minimetroon lyhyine junineen. Tämähän on tietty oivallinen käytäntö, koska sellaista ehdotettiin jo Espoon metron YVA-vaihtoehdoissakin.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## vristo

Anteeksi, Antero, mutta pieni oikaisu: Matti Kokkinen on Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja, ei Olavi Louko.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteeksi, Antero, mutta pieni oikaisu: Matti Kokkinen on Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja, ei Olavi Louko.


Niin onkin. Louko on hallituken puheenjohtaja. Ainakin HS:n artikkelin mukaan.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei kai laituriovet voi olla mikään este, kun ne kerran rakennetaan Mellunmäkeen ja Vuosaareenkin, kuten Knightrider aikaisemmin tänään tässä samassa ketjussa kirjoitti:


Ei este, mutta hidaste. Ymmärtääkseni iso osa laiturioviongelmaa johtuu siitä, että junan pysäyttäminen niin tarkasti, että ovet osuvat laituriovien kohdalle, vie paljon aikaa mateluineen. Se lisäaika on varaa maksaa pääteasemalla, jonne asti matkustavia on vain hyvin vähän ja kääntöraiteelta tullessa ei ketään. Kuitenkin vastaavan hidasteen toteutus jokaiselle asemalle ei ole hyväksyttävissä.




> Ja eikös Länsimetron ilmastointi, palontorjunta tai joku muu vastaava perustunut juuri siihen että rata erotetaan laiturista? Tiedä sitten miten tällainen reikäseinä siihen soveltuisi.


Voisi kai se ehkä soveltua, jos tulipalon tai muun sattuessa ne laituriovet saisi valvomosta napinpainalluksella kiinni, muuten olisivat aina auki. Mutta silti 100-junien ovet pitäisi sitten saada näiden aina auki olevien palo-ovien kohdalle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ymmärtääkseni iso osa laiturioviongelmaa johtuu siitä, että junan pysäyttäminen niin tarkasti, että ovet osuvat laituriovien kohdalle, vie paljon aikaa mateluineen.


Täysin manuaaliohjauksessa olevan metron kanssa ymmärrän ongelman, mutta mikä ongelma on puoliautomaatin kanssa? Siinähän automatiikka pysäyttää junan ja sille oikeaan kohtaan pysähtyminen ei ole lainkaan niin vaikeaa kuin ihmiselle. Ja kun länsimetron asemille tarvitaan palo-osastoinnin takia laituriovet, on tässä varmasti yksi syy, miksi nyt on kannattavampaa tehdä puoliautomaatti eikä jatkaa käsiohjauksella.

----------


## vristo

Saksan monissa ratikkakaupungeissa, joissa on keskustan alittavia maanalaisia "U-Stadtbahn"-osuuksia, tunneliosuudet aseminen ajetaan samaantapaan puoliautomaattina. (tähän korjauksena, että nämä ovat varsinaisiksi "Stadtbahn"-systeemeiksi luettavia ilmajohtovirroitteisia järjestelmiä, joissa on mm. korkeat lattiat ja laituri; lähes metroja siis)
Itseasiassa, maailman modernit metrojärjestelmät ovat hyvin pitkälti puoliautomaatteja (toki järjestelmien valmistajia on useita).

Münchenin puoliautomaattimetrossa on hiukan humoristiselta kuullostava piirre: sunnuntaisin, klo. 21 jälkeen, kuljettajat ajavat junia manuaalisesti ja singnaaliohjauksessa ajotuntuman ja -kokemuksen ylläpitämiseksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Täysin manuaaliohjauksessa olevan metron kanssa ymmärrän ongelman, mutta mikä ongelma on puoliautomaatin kanssa?


Ainakin se, että vaikka kone pysäyttääkin junan täsmällisemmin kuin ihminen (ainakin ilman siihen soveltuvaa apulaitetta), vaatii se pienepää lähestymisnopeutta. Asemille pysähtymisiin voi tulla muutenkin yllättävänkin pitkiä aikoja, ja jos laitetta saada viritettyä kaikkiin olosuhteisiin sopiviksi, niin miten esimerkiksi suuret lämpötilan ja kosteuden vaihtelut sitten voisi vaikuttaa? Varsinkin tuota lämpötilan vaihtelua Suomessa luonnollisesti on, ja metallihan, jopa tunnelissa, reagoi siihen muutenkin kuin vain johtamalla lämpöä pois niin nopeasti, että kieli jäätyy siihen kiinni talvipakkasilla. Kun ulkona lämpötila on -25 celsiusastetta ja automaattijarrutusta on vaikkapa hienosäädetty kesällä 45 astetta lämpimämpänä päivänä, niin voi tapahtua kummia kun talvi tulee. Siihen ei välttämättä yhden talven vuoden riitä saamaan ovia kohdille.

----------


## petteri

Automaatti pysäyttää junan nopeammin, oikeaan paikkaan ja tasaisemmin kuin mihin ihminen pystyy sillä edellytyksellä, että käytössä on automaattiohjaukseen sopivaa ja helposti tarkasti pysäytettävää kalustoa. Vanhat junta eli M100 ja M200 eivät sitä ole, josta syystä laituriovia ei testeissä saatu toimimaan kunnolla.

----------


## aki

Mielenkiinnolla odotan Helmikuuta kun Vuosaaren laituriovia aletaan testaamaan käytännössä, sääolot ainakin ovat mitä sopivimmat tähän tarkoitukseen :Smile:

----------


## MaZo

> Automaatti pysäyttää junan nopeammin, oikeaan paikkaan ja tasaisemmin kuin mihin ihminen pystyy sillä edellytyksellä, että käytössä on automaattiohjaukseen sopivaa ja helposti tarkasti pysäytettävää kalustoa. Vanhat junta eli M100 ja M200 eivät sitä ole, josta syystä laituriovia ei testeissä saatu toimimaan kunnolla.


Jänniä väitteitä. Olen havainnut, että faktan sävyisinä esittämillesi väitteille on useasti pyydetty lähdetietoja ja olisin kiinnostunut tietämään mikä on tällä kertaa tietolähteesi?

Toisin kuin kuljettaja, automaatilla ei ole hajuakaan millaisissa keli- tai kitkaolosuhteissa se ajaa, joten jarrutukset pitää tehdä aina huonoimman vaihtoehdon mukaan. Kuljettaja voi silmillä todeta onko märkää tms. ja jarruttaessa tunnustella luistaako vai ei. Automaatin tekemät jarrutukset ovat ehkä tasalaatuisempia, mutta kyllä työnsä osaavan kuljettajan tekemä jarrutus on huomattavasti nopeampi eikä häviä pysähtymistarkkuudessa merkittävästi.

Vuosaaren laituriovia ei ole missään vaiheessa kokeiltu automaatilla, vaan puhtaasti käsiohjauksessa eikä pysähtymistarkkuus ole ollut ongelma. Laituriovien testaamisen viivästyminen on johtunut vain ja ainoastaan liian suuresta raosta junan ja laituriseinän välissä, joka on tulkittu turvallisuusriskiksi.

----------


## vristo

Hieman kevennyksenä tähän väliin:

Open BVE on ilmainen rautatiesimulaattori, jossa on erinomaisesti mallinnettu mm. metron laituriovien toimintaa. Alla on kaksi youtube-pätkää, jossa esimerkkinä on Singaporen MRT.

Varsinkin ensimmäisessä näkee, kuinka automaatti (Singaporessa on yleisesti käytössä kuljettajan valvoma puoliautomaatti, kahdella linjalla myös täysautomaatti) kohdistaa junan ja laituriovet kohdalleen. Jälkimmäisessä näkee, kuinka junan ovien tarvitse osua aina aivan laituriovien keskelle; kun laituriovet ovat riittävän leveät, riittää kun on "vähän sinnepäin":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj3Gh...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7navodd2Ajc

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toisin kuin kuljettaja, automaatilla ei ole hajuakaan millaisissa keli- tai kitkaolosuhteissa se ajaa, joten jarrutukset pitää tehdä aina huonoimman vaihtoehdon mukaan. Kuljettaja voi silmillä todeta onko märkää tms. ja jarruttaessa tunnustella luistaako vai ei.


Miksi muka automaatti ei pystyisi tähän? Toisin kuin ihminen, automaatti voi mitata jarrutusvoimansa ja siitä saadun hidastuvuuden tarkkaan, ja reagoida sen muutoksiin nollaviiveellä. Automaatti voidaan tehdä adaptoituvaksi, eli jos se mittaa kitkan olevan hyvä, se voi seuraavan jarrutuksen aloittaa myöhemmin.

Väittäisin, että Petteri puhuu yleisesti automaati- ja säätötekniikan mahdollisuuksista, ei mistään spesifistä olemassaolevasta automaattimetrojunasta. On sitä itsekin tullut vähän säädön periaatteita silmäiltyä. Nykyaikana ei ole temppu eikä mikään ohjelmoida hyvin kitkan muutoksiin adaptoituva metrojuna, joka vieläpä ottaisi valmiiksi huomioon ilman lämpötilan, kosteuden ja sen, ollaanko tunnelissa vai ei ja kaikkea muutakin.

----------


## petteri

> Toisin kuin kuljettaja, automaatilla ei ole hajuakaan millaisissa keli- tai kitkaolosuhteissa se ajaa, joten jarrutukset pitää tehdä aina huonoimman vaihtoehdon mukaan. Kuljettaja voi silmillä todeta onko märkää tms. ja jarruttaessa tunnustella luistaako vai ei.


Lukkiutumattomat jarrut ja luistonestojärjestelmät, jotka valvovat kitkaa ovat arkipäivää autoissa. Uudemmissa junissa on vanhoja paljon kehittyneemmät, helpommin ja nopeammin säädettävät jarrut ja uudet metrojunat on muutenkin  suunniteltu etähallittaviksi.




> Vuosaaren laituriovia ei ole missään vaiheessa kokeiltu automaatilla, vaan puhtaasti käsiohjauksessa eikä pysähtymistarkkuus ole ollut ongelma. Laituriovien testaamisen viivästyminen on johtunut vain ja ainoastaan liian suuresta raosta junan ja laituriseinän välissä, joka on tulkittu turvallisuusriskiksi.


Käsittääkseni ongelmat, jotka johtivat muutoksiin projektissa johtuvat sekä Vuosaaren mallin ovien ongelmista eli liian suuresta raosta sivuprofiilista että vanhojen junien huonosta toimivuudesta erityisesti automaatilla joka on havaittu koeajoissa. Vanhojen junien etähallittavuusongelmista on mainittu monessa uutisessa.

http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/1...a_2924880.html

----------


## Markku K

> Ei kai millekään ammattiryhmälle ole tähän astikaan taattu, että työt jatkuvat loppuelämän samanlaisina, vaikka tekniikka ja maailma ympärillä muuttuisi.


 Ei varmasti olekaan luvattu. Huomioitavaa on myös se, että jos kaupungin työllistämistaholle/henkilöstöpankkiin pamautetaan kerralla noin sata henkilöä, niin mitkä ovat kustannukset peukalonpyörittämisestä ja tappiot elämänlaadussa. Osa heistä ei ehkä koskaan pääse/valmentaudu uuteen ammattiin, vaan jäävät yhteiskunnan tukiaisilla eläviksi. Yhteiskunnan tarkoitus on kuitenkin pitää kaikki työikäiset- ja kykyiset työelämässä veroja maksamassa.
Monesti työnkuvan vaihtaminen onnistuu helposti (majakanvartija->väylänhoitaja, pakkaustyöntekijä -> koneenhoitaja) mutta tässä foorumilla esitetyssä ideassa metrojunakuljettan työ muutetaan järjestyksenvalvojan työksi. Siihen työhön sisältyy voimakäyttöä ja erittäin hyvien vuorovaikutustaitojen käyttöä hankalissa ihmistenvälisissä tilanteissa. Eli minä näen tällaisen esitetyn muutoksen liian suureksi hallita, kun olemassaolevan ammattikunnan valintakriteereinä eivät ole olleet ominaisuudet järkkärin työhön. Järjestyksenvalvojaksi ei todellakaan voi, eikä pidä, kouluttaa ketätahansa.




> Automaatti voidaan tehdä adaptoituvaksi, eli jos se mittaa kitkan olevan hyvä, se voi seuraavan jarrutuksen aloittaa myöhemmin.


No mutta kun seuraavalla asemalla ei ehkä olekkaan tarvetta jarrutella hiljakseen, vaan voitaisiin käyttää maksimilähestymisnopeutta ja -jarrutusta. Tarpeettomasta liruttelusta asemalle on myös päästävä eroon. Siitä kerrotkin alla:




> Väittäisin, että Petteri puhuu yleisesti automaati- ja säätötekniikan mahdollisuuksista, ei mistään spesifistä olemassaolevasta automaattimetrojunasta. On sitä itsekin tullut vähän säädön periaatteita silmäiltyä. Nykyaikana ei ole temppu eikä mikään ohjelmoida hyvin kitkan muutoksiin adaptoituva metrojuna, joka vieläpä ottaisi valmiiksi huomioon ilman lämpötilan, kosteuden ja sen, ollaanko tunnelissa vai ei ja kaikkea muutakin.


Varmasti voidaan ohjelmoida ja tehdä mitä tahansa teknologiaa. Ihminen on käynyt kuussakin. Mutta mikä on hintalappu jos halutaan vuoden 2012 huipputeknologiaa metrojuniin ja asemille? Kokonaan toinen seikka on se, että onko sellaista tekniikkaa laitetoimittajan repertuaarissa, vai pitääkö sitä vasta alkaa kehittämään. Moista liukkaudenhallintajärjestelmää ei olla nyt (15.1.2012) hankkimassa Helsingin metroon.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Varmasti voidaan ohjelmoida ja tehdä mitä tahansa teknologiaa. Ihminen on käynyt kuussakin.


Kuulento itse asiassa oli todella alkeellista säätötekniikkaa. Käytännössä ihmiset laskivat käsin, mitä pitää tehdä milläkin ajan hetkellä.

On toki erittäin valitettavaa, jollei nykyisissä automaattimetroissa ole edes kitkaan adaptoitumista. En toki tiedä nyt tilattavien metrojen tekniikasta mitään, enkä varmasti jaksaisikaan tarjousasiakirjoja analysoida. Voisin kuitenkin kuvitella, että nykyisten automaattimetrojen ohjaustekniikka on vähintäänkin ohjelmoitua, ei kiinteitä piirejä, ja siten päivitettävissä. Kaikki hardware-tekniikka junissa sinänsä täytyy olla olemassa, koska se saadaan oikeaan paikkaan pysähtymään. Kitkahan voidaan laskea nopeuden muutoksesta ja jarrutusvoimasta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:03 ----------




> ENo mutta kun seuraavalla asemalla ei ehkä olekkaan tarvetta jarrutella hiljakseen, vaan voitaisiin käyttää maksimilähestymisnopeutta ja -jarrutusta. Tarpeettomasta liruttelusta asemalle on myös päästävä eroon.


Mutta eihän se ihmiskuljettajakaan voi etukäteen tietää miten juna jarruttaa, ennen kuin on jarrua painanut. Pitäisin aika huolestuttavana, jos kuljettaja visuaalisesti tai nenällä arvioisi, kuinka myöhäiseksi jarrutuksen nyt voi jättää ja ottaa riskin, että pyörät eivät pidäkään yhtä paljon. En siis sinänsä ymmärrä, miten ihminen voisi olla mitenkään parempi adaptoituja kuin automaattikaan, jos vain automaatti on tehty nykyaikaisen älykkääksi. Automaatti on joka tapauksessa viiveettömämpi ja laskee tarkasti.

----------


## Samppa

> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:03 ----------
> Mutta eihän se ihmiskuljettajakaan voi etukäteen tietää miten juna jarruttaa, ennen kuin on jarrua painanut. Pitäisin aika huolestuttavana, jos kuljettaja visuaalisesti tai nenällä arvioisi, kuinka myöhäiseksi jarrutuksen nyt voi jättää ja ottaa riskin, että pyörät eivät pidäkään yhtä paljon. En siis sinänsä ymmärrä, miten ihminen voisi olla mitenkään parempi adaptoituja kuin automaattikaan, jos vain automaatti on tehty nykyaikaisen älykkääksi. Automaatti on joka tapauksessa viiveettömämpi ja laskee tarkasti.


Ensimmäiseen asemalle pysähtymiseen kuljettaja joutuu ottamaan hieman enemmän pelivaraa, kuitenkin automaattia vähemmän. Sen jälkeen kuljettaja tietää, miten tämä juna näissä olosuhteissa pysähtyy.

Itsekin metroa töissä ajaneena huomasin selvän eron pysäkille tulossa istuessani Kööpenhaminan automaatimetrossa. Kuljettaja olisi pystynyt nopeampaan toimintaan.

Se on sitten eri asia, mikä merkitys näillä sekunneilla kokonaisuuteen on.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se on sitten eri asia, mikä merkitys näillä sekunneilla kokonaisuuteen on.


Niin suuri, että niistä käydään markkinaoikeutta. Koska sekunnit olivat automaattimetrotarjousten valintakriteeri. Tosin niissä laskuajoissa, jotka eri valmistajien tietokoneilta menee automaattisen junan ohjaamisessa tarvittaviin laskuihin, ei ole sellaisia aikaeroja, että ne vaikuttaisivat junien ajoaikoihin ja sitä kautta tarvittavaan kalustomäärään. Ja ilman kokeilemista kukaan toimittaja ei voi tietää, miten M100- ja M200-junat käyttäytyvät. Kuten on nyt nähty.

Mutta ei tämä ole minusta asian pihvi vaan se, että kun nyt junan pysäyttäminen ei ole tarpeen 10 sentin eikä puolenkaan metrin tarkkuudella, pysähtyminen sujuu nopeasti, on pysäyttäjänä sitten automaatti tai kuljettaja. Automaatin pysäyttäminen on hitaampaa kuin kuljettajan pysäyttäminen siksi, että automaatti tarvitsee laituriovet minkä seurauksena on pysähtymistarkkuuden nousu. Siksi automaatti on hidas ja kuljettaja nopea. Se, että tietokone olisi tai on parempi ja nopeampi laskija kuin kuljettaja, on pieni parannus verrattuna siihen, miten aikaa menetetään tarkkuusvaatimuksen vuoksi.

Vristo linkkasi pari videota hieman aikaisemmin. Simulaatiot ovat simulaatioita, mutta YouTube tarjosi linkattujen videoiden jälkeen katsottavaksi oikeitakin laituriovellisia pysähdyksiä. Ne tapahtuvat kuljettajaa hitaammin, kuten Markku K kertoi, koska automaatti melkein pysäyttää junan ensin parin metrin päähän loppusijainnista, ja sitten juna ryömii loppumatkan niin, että ovien kohdalla voidaan päästää seisontajarru päälle ja pysähdytään tarkasti mutta nytkähtäen. Mitä vähäisempi nykäys pysähdykseen vaaditaan, sen hitaammin on loppumatka ryömittävä. Ja sitä hitaammaksi automaatti muuttuu kuljettajajunaan verrattuna.

Elmo ja Petteri uskovat säätötekniikkaan. Niin minäkin. Mutta ei ongelma ole laskeminen, vaan tarvittavien tietojen saaminen (=anturointi) sekä tulosten käytettävyys (=toimilaitteiden monipuolisuus). Jotta siinä automaatissa olisi jokin järki, niin sen pitäisi olla parempi ja halvempi kuin kuljettaja. Jotta se olisi käytännössä parempi, se ei ole halvempi. Jos se on halvempi, se ei olekaan parempi, ja sitten se itse asiassa onkin kalliimpi. Esimerkiksi siten, että huonommuus kompensoidaan kasvavilla kustannuksilla hidastuvasta kiertoajasta.

Ja sitten on tietenkin vielä muu kokonaisuus. Ei metrokaan ole vain automaattinen pysähtyminen. Siellä pitäisi ihmisten voida käyttää junia matkustamiseen. Kuten on monet kerrat ja aiemmin todettu, ei ole olemassa automaatille anturointia tunnistaa, miten ihmismassat laiturilla liikkuvat. Kuljettaja on siinä asiassa ylivoimaisen hyvä ja turvallinen.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tässä sitten edellisten vastapainoksi Nürnbergin täysautomatisoitu U2-metrolinja, jossa ei ole laituriovia ollekaan. Siemens on tässäkin sekä järjestelmän että junien toimittaja.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGiHy...eature=related

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ensimmäiseen asemalle pysähtymiseen kuljettaja joutuu ottamaan hieman enemmän pelivaraa, kuitenkin automaattia vähemmän. Sen jälkeen kuljettaja tietää, miten tämä juna näissä olosuhteissa pysähtyy.


Niin siis jos voimme olettaa, että olosuhteet eivät muutu asemalta toiselle. Jos muuttuvat, kuljettaja ei voi ottaa automaattia enemmän pelivaraa turvallisesti. Jos eivät muutu, se automaatti on helposti ohjelmoitavissa mukautumaan. Jos se nyt oikea ongelma olisi, automaatinhan voi ohjelmoida tunnustelemaan keli jo varikolta lähdettäessä. Hitunen vauhtia ja koejarrutus: kitkakerroin on laskettu. En edelleenkään näe mitään periaatteellista estettä sille, etteikö automaatin pelivara voitaisi saada ihmiskuljettajaa pienemmäksi, alusta lähtien.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:12 ----------




> Mutta ei ongelma ole laskeminen, vaan tarvittavien tietojen saaminen (=anturointi) sekä tulosten käytettävyys (=toimilaitteiden monipuolisuus).


En kyllä ymmärrä, miksi se anturointi olisi niin vaikeaa. Automaatin täytyy joka tapauksessa tietää paikkansa ja nopeutensa hyvin tarkkaan. Siitä voidaan anturoida jo kaikki tärkeä. Lämpö- ja kosteusmittari voivat nopeuttaa adaptoitumista, mutta eivät silti ole välttämättömiä. Minusta tuntuu vain, että automaatilta vaaditaan ihmiskuljettajaa suurempaa varmuutta, minkä vuoksi sille annetaan varaa enemmän. Vähän samoin kuin junaliikenteessä ylipäätään varmuus on suurempi kuin "manuaaliohjatussa" tieliikenteessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En kyllä ymmärrä, miksi se anturointi olisi niin vaikeaa. Automaatin täytyy joka tapauksessa tietää paikkansa ja nopeutensa hyvin tarkkaan. Siitä voidaan anturoida jo kaikki tärkeä. Lämpö- ja kosteusmittari voivat nopeuttaa adaptoitumista, mutta eivät silti ole välttämättömiä. Minusta tuntuu vain, että automaatilta vaaditaan ihmiskuljettajaa suurempaa varmuutta, minkä vuoksi sille annetaan varaa enemmän. Vähän samoin kuin junaliikenteessä ylipäätään varmuus on suurempi kuin "manuaaliohjatussa" tieliikenteessä.


Paras komponentti on pois jätetty komponentti. Sen toimintaa ei tarvitse tarkistaa, sitä ei tarvitse huoltaa jne. Eräs Air Francen lentokone putosi selittämättömällä tavalla mereen, kunnes selitykseksi löytyi, että anturin lämmitys oli jäänyt kytkemättä päälle. Eli en epäile ollenkaan, etteikö ole mahdollista tehdä vaikka mitä, mutta se ei silti ole välttämättä järkevää.

Ja minusta on aivan selvä, että automaatilta vaaditaan enemmän kuin kuljettajalta. Automaatilta puuttuu luovuus reagoida tilanteisiin, joihin sitä ei ole suunniteltu. Sellaisiin tilanteisiin voidaan päätyä esim. siksi, että automaattiin tulee vika ja se toimii toisin kuin on suunniteltu. Ihminen pystyy reagoimaan kaikkeen, kone ei.

Automaatti tai ei ja hyväksytty riskitaso tai nollariskitaso ovat eri asiat. Pikemminkin lienee niin, että automaatilla on vaikeampi päästä nollariskitasoon kuin ihmisen hallinnassa olevalla järjestelmällä. Yksinkertainen esimerkki on, tarvitaanko kuljettajattomalle junalle laituriovet vai ei. Laituriovien kanssa parannetaan riskiä, sillä ilman laiturioviahan otetaan se riski, että ihminen tippuu raiteelle, eikä automaattinen juna havaitse sitä. Jatkoesimerkkinä: On mahdollista, että laituriovessa on vika niin, että ihminen saa sen auki, mutta automaattijuna luulee, että ovi on kiinni ja toimii sen mukaan. Ihminen kuljettajana näkee, jos rikkinäisen oven kautta on tullut joku, vaikka ovianturi ei varoita.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mutta eihän se ihmiskuljettajakaan voi etukäteen tietää miten juna jarruttaa, ennen kuin on jarrua painanut. Pitäisin aika huolestuttavana, jos kuljettaja visuaalisesti tai nenällä arvioisi, kuinka myöhäiseksi jarrutuksen nyt voi jättää ja ottaa riskin, että pyörät eivät pidäkään yhtä paljon. En siis sinänsä ymmärrä, miten ihminen voisi olla mitenkään parempi adaptoituja kuin automaattikaan, jos vain automaatti on tehty nykyaikaisen älykkääksi. Automaatti on joka tapauksessa viiveettömämpi ja laskee tarkasti.


Noinhan sitä mm. raitiovaunua käytännössä ajetaan. Nopeusmittarin näyttämän, vaunutyypin ja kokemuksensa perusteella kuljettaja tietää suunnilleen missä kohtaa hyvällä kelillä olisi aloitettava jarrutus. Lisäksi kokemus erilaisten säätilojen vaikutuksesta kitkaan, sekä kiskon pinnan silmämääräinen arviointi auttavat arvioimaan, miten paljon ideaaliolosuhteita aikaisemmin on ruvettava jarruttamaan. Nyrkkisääntö: Jos kiskon ajopinta on jonkin muun värinen kuin vaalean harmaa, se on liukas. Jarruttaessa pyörien lukkiutumisen yleensä kuulee (vaunu ns. hiljenee) ja tuntee nykimisenä. Lisäksi osassa kalustosta (Valmetin NrI/II-nivelraitiovaunut) ajomoottorien virtamittarin heilunta kertoo myös pyörien lukkiutumisesta.

Tällöin on tilanteen mukaan lisättävä tai vähennettävä sähköjarrutuksen tehoa ja mahdollisesti laskettava hiekkaa kiskoille. Vaikeimmissa tilanteissa voidaan myös käyttää kiskojarrua joko hidastamaan vauhtia, tai peräti loppupysähdykseen asti (ei suositeltavaa).

Takapuolituntumalla on siis yllättävän suuri rooli etenkin vähänkni vanhemman kaluston ajamisessa. Ja eiköhän tuon automatisointi riittävällä määrällä sopivia antureita ja sumeaa logiikkaa hyödyntävällä ohjausjärjestelmällä onnistuisi? Mitä se sitten taas maksaa ja miten toimintavarma se on, sitä en osaa sanoa.

----------


## hmikko

> Vähän samoin kuin junaliikenteessä ylipäätään varmuus on suurempi kuin "manuaaliohjatussa" tieliikenteessä.


Ison kapasiteetin joukkoliikenteessä on enemmän munia kerralla korissa, joten siinä mielessä vaatimustaso on ymmärrettävä. Ero tieliikenteeseen on tietty vähän näennäinen, kun teillä sattuu ties mitä konginkankaita ja ketjukolareita.

----------


## Mikle

Äärimmäisen viihdyttävää seurattavaa tämä keskustelu. Tosin samat jututhan käytiin täällä jo noin vuosi sitten aivan samoin argumentein..  :Wink: 

Markku K:n ja Elmo Allenin mainitsema kuulento on hyvä esimerkki siitä, minkälaisiin suorituksiin ihminen pystyy jos sillä on mielettömät resurssit ja itsetarkoituksena päästä tavoitteeseen noita resursseja säästämättä. Nasa-äijiltä ei varmaan kukaan kysynyt tuleeko budjetti ylittymään 100 vai 200 miljardia taalaa vaan hoituuko homma ja pääseekö ne ukot kuuhun ja mieluusti takaisinkin. Hieman karrikoiden samoilla resursseilla olisi varmaan jo 20 vuotta sitten ollut mahdollista toteuttaa automaatti ajamaan tukkirekkaa tai vaikka lättähattua.

Kuitenkin, jos tavoitteena on arkipäivän liikennevälineen kehittäminen rajallisine resursseineen, menee jo vaikeammaksi. Olkoonkin, että Apollon aikaisista supertietokoneista taskulaskimen tehoineen on jo 40 vuotta. 
Muutamaa muuta keskustelijaa (ja jopa itseäni noista vuoden takaisista keskusteluista) mukaillen; asiansa osaava ihminen on aisteiltaan, tilannetajultaan ja psykomotoriikaltaan yllättävän tehokas automaatti ja siten todella vaikea pala konetekniikalle päihittää. Puhumattakaan poikkeus- tai vikatilanteista, joita niitäkin eri liikenneympäristöissä ajoittain sattuu.

Automatiikan ja tiedonsiirron ym. nopeutuminen, tehostuminen ja halventuminen sekä ylipäätään niiden soveltaminen myös kulkuneuvoissa on toki hyvä asia ja esim. tieliikenteessä (ESC, ABS, BAS, RAB, TSA, Blis, LDW  ja varmaan 30 muuta patentoitua kirjainyhdistelmää.) ne auttavat ja ovat vuosia auttaneet kuljettajaa turvallisemmassa ajamisessa ja parhaimmillaan auttavat välttämään vaaratilanteita sekä pienentävät kuljettajan tai jonkun muun tekemien virheiden (kolarien)seurauksia kokoajan myös meidän tätä foorumia lukiessamme! Hyvä niin. Esim. 10 vuoden takaisen ja vuoden 2011 ajonvakautus-systeemin kehityksen tuntee kyllä kokeilemalla ja huomaa, miten systeemi on kirjaimellisesti kuin eri vuosikymmeneltä vaikka samaa asiaa toteuttavatkin. 

Mutta, sama kuljettaja, joka noita nykyajan systeemeitä on kokeillut käytännössä ja ehkä myös suljetulla alueella normiliikennettä kovemmissa olosuhteissa tietää miten rajallisia niiden kyvyt lopulta ovat. Ja jos on antanut vaikka parkkiassistentin suorittaa pysäköintiä vähänkin haastavampaan rakoon huomaa pian, että eihän siitä mitään tule ja helpommassakin paikassa olisit aikaa sitten ollut itse jo valmis. :Cool: 

Nämäkin systeemit on kaikki suunniteltu ihmiskuljettajan ympärille, ei siis korvaamaan ihmistä. Kuukkelin automaattiautot ym. voi tässä yhteydessä jättää omaan arvoonsa. Nekin ovat arvokasta kehitystyötä, mutta eivät ole ollenkaan verrattavissa kuluttajille tai liikennelaitoksille myytäviin "valmiisiin paketteihin"




> Takapuolituntumalla on siis yllättävän suuri rooli


Nakkiputkan kommentti vanhasta kunnon takapuolituntumasta on asian ytimessä! Mikään ei korvaa takapuolituntumaa ja lisään vielä, että ei uudessa eikä vanhassa kalustossa. Ei kumipyörillä eikä teräspyörillä. Tulevaisuuden kalustosta on vaikea sanoa miten kehitys niissä etenee.

----------


## hylje

Perstuntuma on yliarvostettua. Elektroninen perse on jo nyt edullinen ja luotettava vekotin. Kutsutaan kiihtyvyysanturiksi. 

Pääosa liikenteen turvallisuustekniikasta perustuu nimenomaan näihin antureihin, joiden lukemilla muutetaan suoraohjaus tarkoitusohjaukseksi: kääntämällä rattia ei ohjata pyörien kulmaa vaan ajosuunnan muutosta. Jarruilla ei ohjata eri jarrulaitteiden intensiteettiä vaan hidastuvuutta. Kaasuttimella ei ohjata polttoaineen palotahtia tai edes moottorin kierroslukuja vaan kiihtyvyyttä. Anturit lukevat ympäristöä sekä kaluston toteutuvaa suorituskykyä säätäen käytettävät tehot ja asennot kulloinkin haluttavaa tilannetta varten. Mutta myös antavat kuljettajalle palautetta kun haluttu suorituskyky ei onnistu -- hyvissä ajoin. Kuljettaja voi sitten alentaa suorituskykyä kunnes turvallisuus on taattu. Ilman esiehtoa, että hankala tilanne on tiedossa ja tunnistettu. Eikä teknisiä yksityiskohtia -- kuten jopa kolmea erilaista jarrua -- tarvitse välttämättä tietää. 

Nakkiputkan kuvaamaa teknistä kikkailua ei tulisi tarvita päivittäisessä operaatiossa, vaan kuljettajan työnä on taata turvallisuus, mukava kulku ja ripeä liikenne. Tarkoitusohjaus vähentää kapea-alaisen kokemuksen ja hienomotorisen suorituksen tarvetta, aivan samaan tapaan kuin kuljettaja ohjaa vaunun ovia: avaamalla ja lukitsemalla, ei säätämällä ovimoottorien hetkellisiä tehoja. Ovikone tietää itsenäisen toimintansa rajat ja antaa palautetta poikkeustiloista kuten väliin jääneistä esineistä. Hoitamalla vain tarkasti määritellyn automaation alueen jonka reunatapauksista annetaan palautetta saadaan luotettava ja tehokas työkalu.

Täysautomaatin ongelma on yleisesti tarkan määritelmän puute. Tällöin ei voida olla varmoja reunatapauksien kattavuudesta, joten poikkeustilanne voi hiipiä turvajärjestelyjen ohitse täysin huomaamatta. Ihmiskuljettajan yhteen nitoma nippu tarkasti rajattuja automaatteja voi kattaa kaikki reunatapaukset, jotka eskaloituvat kuljettajalle. Poikkeukset jäävät huomaamatta vain kuljettajan piittaamattomuudesta.

Pitemmän päälle operaation poikkeustilat voidaan kirjata ylös niin pikkutarkkaan toimintaohjeeseen, että ihmiskuljettaja voidaan aidosti korvata automaatilla. Tähän tilanteeseen tullessa järjestelmästä on siis saatu hiottua pois kaikki itsenäisen harkinnan kohteet. Joka ei ole mikään pieni teko, mutta jota ilman täysautomaattijärjestelmä ei ole luotettava.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pääosa liikenteen turvallisuustekniikasta perustuu nimenomaan näihin antureihin, joiden lukemilla muutetaan suoraohjaus tarkoitusohjaukseksi: kääntämällä rattia ei ohjata pyörien kulmaa vaan ajosuunnan muutosta. Jarruilla ei ohjata eri jarrulaitteiden intensiteettiä vaan hidastuvuutta. Kaasuttimella ei ohjata polttoaineen palotahtia tai edes moottorin kierroslukuja vaan kiihtyvyyttä.


Liikenteestä vähemmän tiedän, mutta ilmailusta kyllä, että siellä ohjaus toimii juuri näin. Perstuntumaa ei ilmailussa enää ole olemassa, vaikka siellä kuvittelisi sitä tarvittavan paljon enemmän kuin vaikka raitiovaunuissa. Historiasta tiedämme, ettei siirtymä tapahtunut kivuttomasti, vaan yksi Airbus tuli tonttiin (muistaakseni lentonäytöksessä), kun ohjaustietokone oli eri mieltä pilotin kanssa.

Mitä tulee Anteron mainitsemaan Air Francen turmaan, niin pilvessä lentäessään myös lentäjä on täysin instrumenttien varassa. Jollei nopeusmittari toimi, lentäjä ei mistään voi aistia, millä ilmanopeudella lentää. Ainoastaan keinohorisontilla voi varmistaa, että kyllä sen tällä asennolla ilmassa pitäisi pysyä. Varakeinohorisontti on mekaaninen eikä tarvitse ulkoista anturia, joten se käytännössä aina toimii, eli sikäli lentäjä kyllä pystyy lentämään konetta. En turmaa tarkemmin tunne, että miksei nopeusmittarin jäätymistä huomattu ja miten se ylipäätään turman aiheutti; siksikö että nopeuden näennäisesti hidastuessa autopilotti lähti hakemaan nopeutta tulemalla alas päin.

Ilmailussa muutenkin on aika paljon mietitty näitä automaation turvallisuustekijöitä. Mikä tahansa juna- ja metroliikenne on aina monta kertaa yksinkertaisempaa, koska missä tahansa vikatilanteessa hätäpysäytys korjaa kaikein. Ja ilmailussa tunnetusti ei. Toki taloudellisesti on ongelmallisempaa pysäyttää koko metro kuin vain yksi lentokone.

Mutta vikaantuvia laitteita on aina yli tarpeen. Monella laitteella pitää erikseen äänestää, mikä laitteista suljetaan pois. Kolmella laitteella kaksi oikein näyttävää voivat äänestää yhden kokonaan ulos. Kahdella laitteella tulokset voidaan keskiarvoistaa, jolloin virhe puolittuu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Puoliautomaattisissa metroissa on se huono puoli että se tuudittaa liian hyvään turvallisuuden tunteeseen. Esim Washingtonin muutaman vuoden takaien metrojunien yhteentörmäys johtui siitä että toista junaa ajoi ns junavartija eli henkilö joka oli koulutettu ajamaan metrojunaa silloin kun automatiikka toimii. Kun se ei sitten toiminutkaan niin hän jatkoi ajamista, ja vauhti oli aika kova, eikä osannut pysäyttää junaa manuaalisesti riittävän ajoissa, koska oletti automaatin hoitavan jarruttamisen, ja lopputulos oli mikä oli. 

t.Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Puoliautomaattisissa metroissa on se huono puoli että se tuudittaa liian hyvään turvallisuuden tunteeseen. Esim Washingtonin muutaman vuoden takaien metrojunien yhteentörmäys johtui siitä että toista junaa ajoi ns junavartija eli henkilö joka oli koulutettu ajamaan metrojunaa silloin kun automatiikka toimii. Kun se ei sitten toiminutkaan niin hän jatkoi ajamista, ja vauhti oli aika kova, eikä osannut pysäyttää junaa manuaalisesti riittävän ajoissa, koska oletti automaatin hoitavan jarruttamisen, ja lopputulos oli mikä oli.


Washingtonin metro oli varsinainen ongelmapesä. Sinne oli joskus vuosikymmeniä sitten rakennettu puoliautomaattimetro, joka ei kuitenkaan toiminut kunnolla. Kulunvalvontajärjestelmä oli hyvin epäluotettava ja junat eivät virhetilanteissa pysähtyneet vaan vaaratilanteita oli ollut paljon. Sitten "kuljettajille" oli annettu ohjeet pitää vahtia sen varalta, että kulunvalvontasysteemi taas kerran pettää. Varsinaisesti kyse ei ollut automaatin ongelmista, vaan kulunvalvonnan ongelmista. Helsingin metrossa ja suurimmalla osalla junaradoista on nykyään kulunvalvonta, joka estää lähes kaikki yhteentörmäykset.

Mutta Washingtonissa temppuilevaa kulunvalvontaa ei ollut uusittu, kun se olisi maksanut paljon. Sen sijaan luotettiin kuljettajien hoitavan ongelmatilanteet. Sitten yhtenä päivänä sekä kulunvalvonta että kuljettaja pettivät samaan aikaan ja tuli ruumiita. 

Jos otetaan Suomesta hiukan vastaavia toki kokonaan ilman kulunvalvontaa tapahtuneita onnettomuuksia, niitä ovat esimerkiksi Jokela ja Jyväskylä. Kuljettaja ei tulkinnut oikein kulkutietoa (kuten teki myös epäluotettava kulunvalvontajärjestelmä Washingtonissa) ja tapahtui virhe, josta ei enää toivuttu.

Mitä voimme oppia Washingtonin junaturmasta, kaksi asiaa: ensinnäkin epäluotettavia kulunvalvontajärjestelmiä ei pidä hyväksyä, vaan ne pitää korjata ja toiseksi, että ihminen ei ole hyvä paikkaamaan kulunvalvontajärjestelmien ongelmia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta Washingtonissa temppuilevaa kulunvalvontaa ei ollut uusittu, kun se olisi maksanut paljon. Sen sijaan luotettiin kuljettajien hoitavan ongelmatilanteet. Sitten yhtenä päivänä sekä kulunvalvonta että kuljettaja pettivät samaan aikaan ja tuli ruumiita.


Sinänsä outoa kun kerran on kyseessä USA:n pääkaupunki?

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikle

> Perstuntuma on yliarvostettua. Elektroninen perse on jo nyt edullinen ja luotettava vekotin. Kutsutaan kiihtyvyysanturiksi.


Pers tai hienommin takapuolituntuma ei todellakaan ole ylimainostettua! Uusimmassakaan kalustossa.  :Cool:  Se, miten koneet tulevat jatkossa kehittymään ja miten niitä tulevissa kulkupeleissä sovelletaan onkin sitten eri juttu.  
Muuten kyllä hyvin kirjoitettu näkemys tuolta tekniikan saralta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:06 ----------




> miksei nopeusmittarin jäätymistä huomattu ja miten se ylipäätään turman aiheutti; siksikö että nopeuden näennäisesti hidastuessa autopilotti lähti hakemaan nopeutta tulemalla alas päin.


Minä muistelen lukeneeni, että nopeusanturien eli pitot - putkien jäädyttyä ukkospilvessä kone sai ristiriitaisia nopeustietoja.  Tästä johtuen automaattiohjaus kytki itsensä pois päältä, kuten se on alkujaan suunniteltukin toimimaan. 
Kuitenkin siis automaattiohjaus putosi pois päältä ja nopeustiedot oli ristiriitaisia. Pilotit ilmeisesti eivät onnistuneet tulkitsemaan eivätkä jostain syystä toimimaan siten, kuin epäluotettavan nopeustiedon kanssa tulisi ohjeidensa mukaan toimia. Eli juurikin pitää kone sellaisessa lentotilassa, että pysytään ilmassa ja mielellään sopivassa vauhdissakin. Tästä ymmärtääkseni ilmailualan ammattilaiset edelleen spekuloivat, miksei ongelmaa tunnistettu ja eräs kannanotto on ollut, että sielläkin tuudittaudutaan liikaa automaatin toimintaan ja yllättävissä ongelmatilanteissa sitten ihmisen virhetoiminta on ollut mahdollista. Ilmeisen haasteellinen tilanne, kun suht. paljon kokemusta omaavat ammattilaiset tuohon joutuivat. Lentoyhtiö taisi kuitenkin joutua korjaamaan koulutusprotokollaansa tuon tapauksen takia?

Tilannehan päättyi siihen, että kone vedettiin ohjaajan toimesta sakkaustilaan, jossa se pysyi mereen asti. Sakkaustilaa ei tunnistettu eikä siten yritetty oikaista.
Pahoittelen, jos kirjoitin tuosta puutaheinää. Minä en kummoisesti noiden liikennekoneiden tekniikoista ole kärryillä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:07 ----------




> osannut pysäyttää junaa manuaalisesti riittävän ajoissa, koska oletti automaatin hoitavan jarruttamisen, ja lopputulos oli mikä oli.


Helposti voisi tosiaan ajatella tuohon Washingtonin metroon liittyen huomion herpaantuneen ja siten reaktionajan hätäjarrutuksen tekoon pitenevän. Liika rutinoituminen?  sitten yhtäkkiä rutiini loppuu ja siellä on joku edessä..Kai opastimet jotain poikkeavaa näytti silti, jos kerran rataosa oli varattu? Mutta ikävä kyllä inhimillsesti tosiaan varmasti huomiokyvyn puutuminen on tuossa riskinä.

----------


## hmikko

> Sinänsä outoa kun kerran on kyseessä USA:n pääkaupunki?


Washington D.C.:ssä ja sen päätöksenteossa on lukuisia muitakin outouksia, osittain johtuen sen juridisesta asemasta. District of Columbia ei ole osavaltio, koskapa liittovaltiota aikanaan perustettaessa päätäntäelimet haluttiin sijoittaa osavaltioiden ulkopuolelle. Washingtonista on sittemmin kasvanut kaupunki, joka jatkuu Virginian ja Marylandin osavaltioiden alueelle. DC:ssä itsessään asuu nykyään muistaakseni yli puoli miljoonaa ihmistä, jotka eivät pitkään voineet äänestää esimerkiksi presidentivaalissa, mikä on demokratian tyyssijaksi itseään mainostavassa maassa "sinänsä outoa". Viime vaaleissa äänioikeus jo oli. DC:n asukkaista erittäin iso osa on afrikkalais-amerikkalaista syntyperää, mistä syystä heidän äänioikeutensa tms. ei ole ihan kaikkien poliitikkojen listalla ensimmäisenä. Väkivaltarikos- ja murhaluvut ovat Yhdysvaltain suurimpia ja muistuttavat suomalaisesta näkövinkkelistä sotatoimialuetta.

----------


## Kani

> Elektroninen perse


Mainio termi, kuulostaa ihan joltain verkkokauppa.comin sisäänvetotuotteelta  :Very Happy: 

Muuten olen sitä mieltä, että ihmiskunta olisi voinut liikenteen osalta keksiä vaikka mitä edistysaskeleita, jollei perinteinen teknologia olisi niin suurille ja niin vaikutusvaltaisille tahoille bisnes, josta kannattaa pitää kiinni. Esim. en usko, että polttomoottoriauton korvaaminen jollain fiksummalla energiamuodolla olisi niin lapsenkengissä edelleen kuin se on, jos öljyyn perustuva teknologia ei olisi myös valta-asemakysymys.

Myös se, että ajoneuvoja pitää ohjata istuen vangittuna ratin ja penkin väliin ja polkimia painelemaan, tuntuu kovin vanhanaikaiselta. Konseptihan on sama kuin vaikka T-mallin Fordissa. Että siinä mielessä joukkoliikenneteknologia on jopa edellä henkilöautoja, ilmeisesti öljymiesten valvontaote on vähän lipsunut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helposti voisi tosiaan ajatella tuohon Washingtonin metroon liittyen huomion herpaantuneen ja siten reaktionajan hätäjarrutuksen tekoon pitenevän. Liika rutinoituminen?


Tässä viimeisissä viesteissä on ollut väärää tietoa Washingtonista. Siellä ei kuljettaja tehnyt virhettä, vaan tekniikka. Kyse oli kolmesta junasta. Yksi seisoi asemalla niin, ettei seuraava päässyt asemalle. Sen seuraavan kuljettaja teki ainoan mitä voi, eli pysähtyi odottamaan. Kulunvalvonnan pitäisi siinä tilanteessa ilmoittaa joko rataosa tai tietty raiteen kohta varatuksi ja antaa jäljessä tuleville junille tarvittava tieto pysähtyä myös. Tätä tietoa ei tullut, ja metrojen tapaan näkemähavainto ei ollut kaarteen vuoksi mahdollinen. Ihminen luotti tekniikkaan, kun ei muuta voinut. Kun ihminen kaarteen jälkeen näki seisovan junan, oli myöhäistä. Tuho olisi kuitenkin ollut ilman ihmistä vielä suurempi, sillä kuljettajaton juna olisi ajanut seisovan perään hiljentämättä. Nyt ihminen näköhavaintonsa perusteella edes aloitti jarrutuksen, vaikka se ei riittänyt törmäämisen välttämiseksi. Tämä ihminen menehtyi itse, mutta luultavasti pelasti monta muuta.

Huomautan, että meillä ja muutamilla muilla metroilla on pidetty turvallisuuskulttuurin osana, että seuraavalle asemalle lähdetään vasta kun se on vapautunut. Ei liene ollut meillä pisimmillä asemaväleillä käytäntö, mutta lyhyillä. Mutta sitten kun halutaan ajaa tarpeettoman lyhyttä vuoroväliä, tätä ei voida enää tehdä. Washington osoitti, miksi tämä periaate on hyvä ja siinä kannattaisi pysyä. Eikä ehdoin tahdoin pelleillä, esim. lyhentämällä asemia, jotta hyvää turvallisuuskulttuuria ei voi enää noudattaa. Washingtonin kuormituksilla ehkä on ollut pakko, mutta meillä ei ole. Sanon rumasti: Meillä vaan on joku ropellihattu, jolle asia on pakkomielle, eikä millään muulla ole mitään väliä.

En pidä lento-(ja laiva-) liikenteen autopilotteja automaattiseen junaan verrattavana. Vaikka tippuminen on kiusallinen lentokoneen riski, autopilotin toiminta on varsin helppo nakki vapaassa ilmassa, jossa ei ole riskiä esteisiin törmäämisestä. Itse asiassa esteisiin törmääminen on lentokoneelle jopa vaikeata, mistä saatiin karulla tavalla tuntumaa 10 vuotta sitten. Silloin törmäys onnistui, mutta lentokoneen suuren nopeuden ja massan vuoksi törmäys on suunniteltava satoja kilometrejä ja useita minuutteja ennakkoon. Ja jotta vahinkoja ei tapahdu, lentokoneet lentävät vähän samalla tavalla kuin jos automaattimetroradalla olisi kulussa vain yksi juna suuntaansa. Lento- ja vesiliikenteessä autopilotti ei myöskään ole koskaan käytössä silloin, kun kone tai laiva on vuorovaikutuksessa nousevien tai poistuvien ihmisten kanssa. Automaattimetrossa tämäkin yritetään automatisoida.

Ja lopuksi vielä Air Francen turmasta. Ihmisen aisti oli korvattu teknisellä aistilla eli anturilla. Ja se petti. Tässä tapauksessa valitettavasti tilanteessa, jossa ihmisen aisti ei voinut korjata tekniikan virhettä. Mutta niinhän se oli Washingtonin metrossakin. Luotettiin tekniikkaan, ei pitäisi.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Siellä ei kuljettaja tehnyt virhettä, vaan tekniikka. Kyse oli kolmesta junasta.


Kiitokset selvennyksestä! Itselläni on ollut tästä onnettomuudesta aika hatara ja nähtävästi myös osin virheellinen käsitys.

----------


## petteri

> Huomautan, että meillä ja muutamilla muilla metroilla on pidetty turvallisuuskulttuurin osana, että seuraavalle asemalle lähdetään vasta kun se on vapautunut. Ei liene ollut meillä pisimmillä asemaväleillä käytäntö, mutta lyhyillä. Mutta sitten kun halutaan ajaa tarpeettoman lyhyttä vuoroväliä, tätä ei voida enää tehdä. Washington osoitti, miksi tämä periaate on hyvä ja siinä kannattaisi pysyä. Eikä ehdoin tahdoin pelleillä, esim. lyhentämällä asemia, jotta hyvää turvallisuuskulttuuria ei voi enää noudattaa. Washingtonin kuormituksilla ehkä on ollut pakko, mutta meillä ei ole. Sanon rumasti: Meillä vaan on joku ropellihattu, jolle asia on pakkomielle, eikä millään muulla ole mitään väliä.


Mihin kannattaa varautua? Voiko turvallisuudestakin tulla pakkomielle? Kun nykyaikaisessa metro- ja junaliikenteessä yhteentörmäysriski on hyvin pieni, miksi pitäisi ylivarautua. Ei moottoriteillekään päästetä vain yhtä autoa kolmen minuutin välein, vaikka se varmaan olisi turvallisempaa.





> Ja lopuksi vielä Air Francen turmasta. Ihmisen aisti oli korvattu teknisellä aistilla eli anturilla. Ja se petti. Tässä tapauksessa valitettavasti tilanteessa, jossa ihmisen aisti ei voinut korjata tekniikan virhettä. Mutta niinhän se oli Washingtonin metrossakin. Luotettiin tekniikkaan, ei pitäisi.


Ainahan sitä voi romantisoida mennyttä aikaa. Kuitenkin aikana ennen tietotekniikkaa on tapahtui paljon enemmän onnettomuuksia ja mitä enemmän tehtäviä on tietokoneistettu ja automatisoitu, sitä turvallisemmaksi sekä lento- metro- että junaliikenne on tullut.

Ihmisten aistien korvaaminen tekniikalla lentoliikenteessä on vähentänyt uusien konetyyppien onnettomuusriskin murto-osaan aikaisemmasta, samoin juna- ja metroliikenteessä ihmisen aistien ja opastimien yhdistelmän korvaaminen tietokoneistetulla kulunvalvonnalla on tiputtanut junien yhteentörmäykset murto-osaan 50 vuoden takaisesta tasosta. Automatisointi parantaa turvallisuutta vielä lisää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mihin kannattaa varautua? Voiko turvallisuudestakin tulla pakkomielle? Kun nykyaikaisessa metro- ja junaliikenteessä yhteentörmäysriski on hyvin pieni, miksi pitäisi ylivarautua.


Yhteentörmäysriski on sen verran konkreettinen juttu, että jos nyt ilmoitettaisiin, että h/k-laskelman tuloksena siihen ei kannata varautua, niin ihmiset jättäisivät metromatkansa tekemättä. Matemaattinen todennäköisyys ei siinä paljon paina. Kyllähän ihmiset lottoavatkin. Ja mietipä lentopelkoa. Jos ihminen kokee kuolemanpelkoa lentokoneessa, ei siinä paljon paina todistelut siitä, miten se on turvallisin tapa matkustaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mihin kannattaa varautua?


Oikein hyvä kysymys. Vaan kenellä on siihen vastaus?




> Voiko turvallisuudestakin tulla pakkomielle?


Epäilemättä, kuten myös automaatiosta.




> Kuitenkin aikana ennen tietotekniikkaa on tapahtui paljon enemmän onnettomuuksia ja mitä enemmän tehtäviä on tietokoneistettu ja automatisoitu, sitä turvallisemmaksi sekä lento- metro- että junaliikenne on tullut.


Ei tietotekniikkaa silti tarvitse käyttää siten, että se vähentää turvallisuutta. Tietotekniikka ja automaatio eivät ole itsetarkoituksia.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> -- samoin juna- ja metroliikenteessä ihmisen aistien ja opastimien yhdistelmän korvaaminen tietokoneistetulla kulunvalvonnalla on tiputtanut junien yhteentörmäykset murto-osaan 50 vuoden takaisesta tasosta.


Kulunvalvontajärjestelmillä on olennainen osuus inhimillisistä tekijöistä johtuvien virheiden aiheuttamien riskien minimoinnissa. Tästä ei liene kenelläkään epäselvyyttä.

Kuitenkin, yrität kenties tarkoitushakuisesti antaa ymmärtää, että kulunvalvonta olisi _korvannut_ jotain. Pääsääntöisesti asia ei ole näin, vaan kulunvalvonta täydentää olemassaolevia tekijöitä ja järjestelmiä. Joissain tapauksissa on ollut mahdollista siirtää opasteita radan varresta ohjaamoon, mutta tämä periaatteessa on itse kulunvalvonnasta erillinen toiminto - ja monessa maassa oma erillinen järjestelmänsä.

----------


## petteri

> Yhteentörmäysriski on sen verran konkreettinen juttu, että jos nyt ilmoitettaisiin, että h/k-laskelman tuloksena siihen ei kannata varautua, niin ihmiset jättäisivät metromatkansa tekemättä. Matemaattinen todennäköisyys ei siinä paljon paina. Kyllähän ihmiset lottoavatkin. Ja mietipä lentopelkoa. Jos ihminen kokee kuolemanpelkoa lentokoneessa, ei siinä paljon paina todistelut siitä, miten se on turvallisin tapa matkustaa.


Kun metroliikenteen yhteentörmäysriskiä pitää minimoida hinnalla millä hyvänsä eikö samaa periaatetta tulisi sitten noudattaa muussakin joukkoliikenteessä? Eikö sitten raitiovaunujen ajaminen muun liikenteen joukossa ole ihan vastuutonta, samoin kuin bussien? Myös henkilövahinkoihin johtavia yhteentörmäyksiä eri ajoneuvojen kanssa on noilla matkustajakilometriä kohti moninkertaisesti raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen verrattuna.

Raitioliikenteessähän nimenomaan H/K syistä jätetään varautumatta yhteentörmäyksiin maksimaalisesti jättämättä eristämättä radat ja olemalla käyttämättä automaattista kulunvalvontaa. Miksi raitiovaunut ovat erikoistapaus? 

Vastaukseksi ei minusta oikein riitä, että ratikat on mukavia ja raskaat junat mälsiä.  Olisikohan H/K suhteella kuitenkin jotain merkitystä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Raitioliikenteessähän nimenomaan H/K syistä jätetään varautumatta yhteentörmäyksiin maksimaalisesti jättämättä eristämättä radat ja olemalla käyttämättä automaattista kulunvalvontaa. Miksi raitiovaunut ovat erikoistapaus?


Tässä ei ole merkitystä sillä, minkäniminen tai -värinen raidevekotin on kyseessä. Merkitystä on ainoastaan nopeuksilla ja tunneliajolla.

Helsingin raitioliikenne kulkee näkemäohjauksessa vailla kulunvalvontaa ja nopeudet ovat sen mukaisia. Esim. Tramwest-tyyppisessä ratikassa on pikaosuuksilla ilman muuta kulunvalvonta, ei muuten voisi ajella 80 km/h. Jos Helsingin metro kulkisi tunneleiden ulkopuolella enintään 40 km/h, ei sinnekään tarvittaisi kulunvalvontaa. Tunnelissa kulunvalvonta on sitten nopeudesta riippumatta, myös jos siellä kulkisi ratikka.

----------


## petteri

Toki nopeudella on merkitystä, mutta eihän pienempi nopeus kokonaan riskejä poista. Mutta jos eristetään raitiovaunut kokonaan muusta liikenteestä ja käytetään kulunvalvontaa, eikös silloin riski pienene hyvin paljon? Ratikat eivät sen jälkeen enää törmäile muihin ajoneuvoihin tai Stockan seinään. Aikaisemmin annoit minusta ymmärtää, että turvallisuus tulee aina maksimoida eikä H/K - suhteella ole merkitystä kun turvallisuudesta on kysymys. Etkö olekaan tuota mieltä kun on kyse ratikoista?

----------


## 339-DF

Petteri, et viitsisi leikkiä typerämpää kuin olet noilla provoillasi. Olet ihan oikeassa siinä, että turvallisuudesta, kuten mistä tahansa muustakin, voi tulla pakkomielle. Mutta jos et ymmärrä, mikä ero on 80 km/h tunnelissa kulkevalla ja 40-50 km/h kadulla kulkevalla raidevekottimella, niin sille minä en voi mitään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun metroliikenteen yhteentörmäysriskiä pitää minimoida hinnalla millä hyvänsä eikö samaa periaatetta tulisi sitten noudattaa muussakin joukkoliikenteessä?


Kuten 339-DF jo totesi, ei kyse ole siitä, millä nimellä joku päättää kutsua jotain laitetta.

Turvallisuusvaatimukset riippuvat ensisijaisesti riskin suuruudesta. Monivaunuinen juna (on nimi metro, lähijuna, S-Bahn tai pikajuna) on raskaampi kuin raitiovaunu ja junassa on enemmän ihmisiä kuin raitiovaunussa. Yksi keskeinen riskitekijä on liike-energia. Se kasvaa nopeuden neliössä. 40 km/h ja 80 km/h nopeuksien välillä ei riski ole kaksinkertainen, vaan nelinkertainen. Näistä syistä yleisesti kadulla kulkevan raitiovaunun ja junien turvallisuuteen liittyvät vaatimukset ovat erilaiset ja junilla vaativammat.

Sitten tulee vielä toimintaympäristö. Tunneliliikenne on monella tavalla erittäin paljon suurempi riski kuin avoimen taivaan alla tapahtuva liikenne. Metro-nimiset junat kulkevat usein tunneleissa. Vaikka osaa matkasta ei kuljetakaan tunnelissa, ei juna voi muuttua toisenlaiseksi tunnelin ja avoimen taivaan alla, joten juna on tehtävä tunneliliikenteen mukaan.

Sitten vielä näitä asioita on ylipäätään turha pohtia sen mukaan, mitä Suomessa tai Helsingissä tehdään. Eihän meillä ole edes lakia raitio- eikä metroliikenteelle  siis siinä mielessä, mitä metrolla Suomessa tarkoitetaan. Ratalain alussa sanotaan, ettei laki koske kumpaakaan. Saksassa lainsäädäntö on aivan toisella tasolla, ja se tullee olemaan EU:n laajuisen lainsäädännön pohjana, joka aikanaan onneksi tulee voimaan laiksi meilläkin.

Saksalaisessa lainsäädännössä ei tehdä turvallisuuden suhteen eroa raitioteiden ja muiden junien välillä. Mutta kun radat ja niiden ympäristöt ovat erilaisia, tehdään eroja teknisten ominaisuuksien perusteella. Raitiovaunua voidaan ajaa näkemähavainnon perusteella, kun nopeus on enintään 70 km/h ja näkyvyys riittää vaunun pysäyttämiseen. Jos ei riitä, on asetettava nopeusrajoitus tai liikennettä ohjaavat opastimet. Tunneleihin on omat määräyksensä, liikkuvan laitteen nimestä riippumatta, samoin erittäin nopealle junaliikenteelle.

Junaliikenne perustuu opastimiin, ei näköhavaintoon, siksi, että junilla ajetaan yleisesti niin suurilla nopeuksilla, ettei näköhavainnon perusteella ole mahdollista pysäyttää junaa. Junien jarrut ovat myös vaatimattomammat kuin raitiovaunuilla tai kumipyöräajoneuvoilla, koska kaikissa junissa ei ole kiskojarruja ja kumilla on suurempi kitka kuin teräksellä.

Kulunvalvonta ei ole opastinjärjestelmä, vaan tekniikka, jolla valvotaan sitä, että kuljettaja noudattaa opasteita. Kuljettaja voi tietenkin ajatella asian niin päin, että mitäs turhaan opastimia vahtimaan, sillä kulunvalvonta pysäyttää, jos itse en pysäytä. Tai turvalaiteinsinööri voi oivaltaa, että voidaanhan kulunvalvonta panna ensisijaiseksi pysäyttäjäksi, ettei kuljettajan tarvitse huolehtia asiasta. Tässä on kylvetty kuljettajattoman ajon siemen. Mutta kun kuljettajattomuus ei toimi täydellisesti, on itse asiassa parempi, että kuljettajalla on mielekästä tekemistä koko ajan kuin että suurin osa ajasta on turruttavaa valvomista ja sitten pitäisi olla hetki valppaana.

Mutta joo, kun sinä Petteri tykkäät automaateista, niin voin paljastaa, että minä oikein odotan automaatiota. Nimittäin sitä, että autot muuttuvat nykyistä huomattavasti turvallisemmiksi siten, että niihinkin tulee automaattinen kulunvalvonta. Kauheasti sitä kyllä vastustetaan yksityisyyden suojan rikkomisesta. Kun ihmisellä pitää autossa olla oikeus ja vapaus rikkoa lakia, jos niin haluaa. Mutta on oikein hyvä, kun auton automaattinen kulunvalvonta estää ylinopeudet, keltaisia päin ajamisen, ohittamiset sulkuviivojen kohdalla, kaistanvaihdot ryhmitysalueilla ja risteyksissä, turhat kiihdytykset, liian lähellä edellistä ajamisen, ruuhkan oikaisun bussikaistalla jne. Kaiken sen kivan ja miehekkään, mikä autoilusta tekee monelle niin houkuttelevaa. Mikä silloin on miehen rooli? Istua ratin taakse ja ajaa kiltisti kauppakeskukseen tai töihin, kaikkia sääntöjä pakolla noudattaen. Eikä ole yhtään iloa kahden sadan hepan katumaasturin ärhäkkyydestä. Taitaa lakata autoilu kiinnostamasta ja sehän on meille kaikille vain hyväksi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä viimeisissä viesteissä on ollut väärää tietoa Washingtonista. Siellä ei kuljettaja tehnyt virhettä, vaan tekniikka. Kyse oli kolmesta junasta. Yksi seisoi asemalla niin, ettei seuraava päässyt asemalle. Sen seuraavan kuljettaja teki ainoan mitä voi, eli pysähtyi odottamaan. Kulunvalvonnan pitäisi siinä tilanteessa ilmoittaa joko rataosa tai tietty raiteen kohta varatuksi ja antaa jäljessä tuleville junille tarvittava tieto pysähtyä myös. Tätä tietoa ei tullut, ja metrojen tapaan näkemähavainto ei ollut kaarteen vuoksi mahdollinen. Ihminen luotti tekniikkaan, kun ei muuta voinut. Kun ihminen kaarteen jälkeen näki seisovan junan, oli myöhäistä. Tuho olisi kuitenkin ollut ilman ihmistä vielä suurempi, sillä kuljettajaton juna olisi ajanut seisovan perään hiljentämättä. Nyt ihminen näköhavaintonsa perusteella edes aloitti jarrutuksen, vaikka se ei riittänyt törmäämisen välttämiseksi. Tämä ihminen menehtyi itse, mutta luultavasti pelasti monta muuta.


Minä muistan että kun Washingtonin onnettomuus sattui, oli kyse juuri puoliautomaattisesta metrosta, jonka automatiikka oli menyt epäkuntoon, ja kun niiltä henkilöiltä jotka yritti liikennettä hoitaa, puuttui riittävä ammattiaito ja itsekritiikki, sattui vahinko.

Sen takia otan asian esiin, että jos Helsingin metron uudistus ei toteudu täysautomaattisena, vaan ainoastaan puoliautomaattisena, on vaara että häiriöiden satuessa junia ryhtyvät ajamaan käsiohjauksella sellaiset jotka eivät tiedä eivätkä tunnista todellista vaaraa. 

Itse luotan ennemin täysautomattiseen metroon, joka pysäyttää itsensä kokonaan häiriön satuessa,  tai täysin perinteiseen käsin ajetavaan opastimilla + kulunvalvonnalla suojastettuun metroon kuin puoliautomaattiseen.  

Lisäksi Helsingissä + Espoossa syntyy todellinen ongelma jos ryhdytän ajamaan puoliautomatiikalla lyhyttä 1.5 - 2 minuutin vuorovälillä, jolloin junia voi olla 2 /asemavöli, kuten Antero jo selosti.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Ahaa. Turvallisuuden arvo on siis eri vaikka yksikössä kuolleita tai loukkaantuneita matkustajakilometriä kohti riippuen siitä kulkeeko väline 80 km/h tunnelissa vai 40-50 km/h kadulla. 

Meidän ei kannatane jatkaa tästä, kun tuohon on hyvä selityskin keksittävissä. Kun kuolo korjaa maan päällä hitaasti kulkiessa sielu erkanee ruumiista näet sen verran tyynesti, että se pääsee vaivatta nousemaan taivaaseen, jossa Pietari jo toivottaa tervetulleeksi. Mutta kun manan majoille lähtee syvällä maan sisällä hyvää vauhtia on jo niin lähellä kadotusta, ettei vihtanousun kohtaamista voi oikein välttää.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:17 ----------




> Mutta joo, kun sinä Petteri tykkäät automaateista, niin voin paljastaa, että minä oikein odotan automaatiota. Nimittäin sitä, että autot muuttuvat nykyistä huomattavasti turvallisemmiksi siten, että niihinkin tulee automaattinen kulunvalvonta. Kauheasti sitä kyllä vastustetaan yksityisyyden suojan rikkomisesta. Kun ihmisellä pitää autossa olla oikeus ja vapaus rikkoa lakia, jos niin haluaa. Mutta on oikein hyvä, kun auton automaattinen kulunvalvonta estää ylinopeudet, keltaisia päin ajamisen, ohittamiset sulkuviivojen kohdalla, kaistanvaihdot ryhmitysalueilla ja risteyksissä, turhat kiihdytykset, liian lähellä edellistä ajamisen, ruuhkan oikaisun bussikaistalla jne. Kaiken sen kivan ja miehekkään, mikä autoilusta tekee monelle niin houkuttelevaa. Mikä silloin on miehen rooli? Istua ratin taakse ja ajaa kiltisti kauppakeskukseen tai töihin, kaikkia sääntöjä pakolla noudattaen. Eikä ole yhtään iloa kahden sadan hepan katumaasturin ärhäkkyydestä. Taitaa lakata autoilu kiinnostamasta ja sehän on meille kaikille vain hyväksi.


Minustakin tuo kuulostaa oikein hyvältä.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Raitioliikenteessähän nimenomaan H/K syistä jätetään varautumatta yhteentörmäyksiin maksimaalisesti jättämättä eristämättä radat ja olemalla käyttämättä automaattista kulunvalvontaa. Miksi raitiovaunut ovat erikoistapaus?


Wikipedia kertoo esimerkiksi Tukholman Tvärbanasta seuraavaa:




> Tvärbanan är i sin helhet dubbelspårig och utrustad med *ATC*. Största tillåtna hastighet på banan är 80 km/h, dock lägre på vissa delsträckor. Banan är normalspårig.


 ATC on Automatic Train Control.

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tv%C3%A4rbanan

----------


## petteri

> Lisäksi Helsingissä + Espoossa syntyy todellinen ongelma jos ryhdytän ajamaan puoliautomatiikalla lyhyttä 1.5 - 2 minuutin vuorovälillä, jolloin junia voi olla 2 /asemavöli, kuten Antero jo selosti.


Maailman vilkkaimmissa metroissa ajetaan tunneleissa niin, että junia on ajoittain enemmän kuin yksi per asemanväli eikä sitä yleensä pidetä ongelmana. Miksi se olisi ongelma Helsingissä? Onko kenties kyse Helsingin erikoisolosuhteista?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä muistan että kun Washingtonin onnettomuus sattui, oli kyse juuri puoliautomaattisesta metrosta, jonka automatiikka oli menyt epäkuntoon, ja kun niiltä henkilöiltä jotka yritti liikennettä hoitaa, puuttui riittävä ammattiaito ja itsekritiikki, sattui vahinko.


Washingtonin metro on täysautomaatti, mutta epäluotettavuuden vuoksi sitä on ryhdytty ajamaan puoliautomaattina. Epäluotettavuudelle on paljon syitä, perimmältään raha mutta ilmeisesti myös yksinkertaisesti huonot hankinnat. Mutta rahaa tarvittaisiin niiden korjaamiseen.

Puoliautomaatti on tällä hetkellä kuitenkin kai yleisin metrojen ajotapa. Mutta mitä se täsmälleen tarkoittaa, on sitten toinen juttu. Moni nykyaikainen raitiovaunukin toimii yhdenlaisena puoliautomaattina: Liikkeelle lähtiessä kahva eteenpäin, ja vaunu hoitaa itse nykäyksettömän ja tasaisen kiihdytyksen siihen nopeuteen, josta vaunulla on tieto. Kun nopeustieto muuttuu, vaunu sovittaa nopeuden tasaisella hidastuksella tai kiihdytyksellä. Näiden ratikoiden tapauksessa pysäyttämisen loppuun asti hoitaa kuitenkin kuljettaja, jolla on kyky nähdä, mitä pysäkillä ja laiturilla on. Metro- ja muussa junaliikenteessä tämäkin voidaan hoitaa ilman kuljettajaa.




> Itse luotan ennemin täysautomattiseen metroon, joka pysäyttää itsensä kokonaan häiriön satuessa,  tai täysin perinteiseen käsin ajetavaan opastimilla + kulunvalvonnalla suojastettuun metroon kuin puoliautomaattiseen.


Edellisessä viestissäni mainitsin sen, että jos ihmisen tehtävä on vain vahtia että kone toimii oikein, se ei ole hyvä tilanne. Viime kädessä on kyse siitä, mitä puoliautomaatti tarkoittaa. On hyvä, että se poistaa ihmiselle sopimattomia tai stressaavia rutiineja, mutta ei ole hyvä, että poistetaan sopivia tehtäviä, jotka pitävät kuljettajan luonnollisella tavalla valppaana.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:24 ----------




> Ahaa. Turvallisuuden arvo on siis eri vaikka yksikössä kuolleita tai loukkaantuneita matkustajakilometriä kohti riippuen siitä kulkeeko väline 80 km/h tunnelissa vai 40-50 km/h kadulla.


Joko minä en pystynyt kirjoittamaan ymmärrettävää tekstiä tai sinä et ymmärrä yksinkertaista asiaa. R.Silfverberg näytti ymmärtäneen, joten ehkei minun tekstini liian vaikeata ole.

Mutta yritän vielä. Kyllä, turvallisuuden arvo ja tarve on eri silloin, kun riski on eri suuruinen. Jos laite kulkee 40 km/h ja siinä on 200 ihmistä kyydissä, riski ei ole yhtä suuri kuin 80 km/h ja 1500 ihmistä. 200 ihmisen kanssa ei tarvitse varautua 1500 ihmisen turvallisuuden takaamiseen. Riittää, että taataan 200 ihmisen turvallisuus. Nopeuskin vaikuttaa siten, että kuolemanvaara kasvaa, kun nopeus nousee. Esimerkiksi alle 30 km/h törmäilyssä ihminen selviää yleensä hengissä. Eikö se ole vähän eri arvoinen asia kuin nopeus, josta ei selviä hengissä?

Mutta jos tämä on sinulle uskonasia, niin minä olen automaatiojumalaa uhkaava belsebuubi, jota sinun on kielletty kuulemasta.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Wikipedia kertoo esimerkiksi Tukholman Tvärbanasta seuraavaa:
> 
>  ATC on Automatic Train Control.
> 
> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tv%C3%A4rbanan


Termejä käytetään maailmalla hieman sekavasti, mutta yleisimmin ymmärtääkseni ATC viittaa järjestelmäkokonaisuuteen, joka on vähintään puoliautomaattinen. Sen osa-alueita on automaattiajo (ATO), kulunvalvonta (ATP) ja käytönohjaus eli automatisoidut kulkutiet (ATS). Ks. esim. http://www.hel.fi/hki/hkl/fi/HKL-Met...etro/Tekniikka

Tvärbanan ei ymmärtääkseni ole (puoli)automaattinen.

----------


## Dakkus

> Termejä käytetään maailmalla hieman sekavasti, mutta yleisimmin ymmärtääkseni ATC viittaa järjestelmäkokonaisuuteen, joka on vähintään puoliautomaattinen. Sen osa-alueita on automaattiajo (ATO), kulunvalvonta (ATP) ja käytönohjaus eli automatisoidut kulkutiet (ATS). Ks. esim. http://www.hel.fi/hki/hkl/fi/HKL-Met...etro/Tekniikka
> 
> Tvärbanan ei ymmärtääkseni ole (puoli)automaattinen.


Ruotsissa lyhenteellä ATC kuitenkin tarkoitetaan vastaavahkoa järjestelmää kuin Suomessa lyhenteellä JKV.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ruotsissa lyhenteellä ATC kuitenkin tarkoitetaan vastaavahkoa järjestelmää kuin Suomessa lyhenteellä JKV.


Tämä selvä. Kuten sanoin, termien käyttö on varsin sekavaa. Suomen JKV on "kansainvälisesti" *ATP*-VR/RHK. Ehkä osittan asiaa hämmentää brittiläisten nimitykset omille järjestelmilleen. Siellä kun ATP tarkoittaa vain tiettyjä kulunvalvonnan toteutuksia.

Ylämääre tälle kaikelle sekasotkulle on ainakin wikipedian mukaan "Train Protection System".

----------


## petteri

> Mutta jos tämä on sinulle uskonasia, niin minä olen automaatiojumalaa uhkaava belsebuubi, jota sinun on kielletty kuulemasta.


Ahaa, yksi helvetin prinsseistä siis. Välillä olen kyllä  tuntenut olevani melkein kuin ristiretkellä automaation puolesta. Kun pirullinen kärpästen herra on vastassa, ei täällä helpolla pääse.  :Wink:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ahaa. Turvallisuuden arvo on siis eri vaikka yksikössä kuolleita tai loukkaantuneita matkustajakilometriä kohti riippuen siitä kulkeeko väline 80 km/h tunnelissa vai 40-50 km/h kadulla.


Tämä on jo sen luokan olkiukko, että en olisi pitänyt ihmeenä, vaikka ylläpito olisi sen poistanut.




> Välillä olen kyllä  tuntenut olevani melkein kuin ristiretkellä automaation puolesta.


Tiedätkö mitä? Siltä se on näyttänytkin.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä on jo sen luokan olkiukko, että en olisi pitänyt ihmeenä, vaikka ylläpito olisi sen poistanut.


Miksi kuolema tai vakava loukkaantuminen pitäisi arvottaa eri tavalla riippuen välineestä ja sen kulkunopeudesta? Minusta kuolemanvaara tai luokkaantumisen riski matkustajakilometriä kohti on aika hyvä mittari riippumatta siitä minkälaisesta liikennevälineestä on kysymys.

(Sanat arvo ja arvottaa viittaavat tässä niin kuin myös viestissä, johon yllä kommentoitiin kulttuurilliseen tai henkilökohtaiseen arvoon abstraktina käsitteenä, ei lukuarvoon.)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:40 ----------

Turvallisuuden arvon määrittely (abstarktina kulttuurillisena arvona) ja tuon arvon muuttaminen joksikin mitattavaksi lukemaksi on toki haastavaa. Esimerkiksi tieliikenteessä sitä varten on määritelty kuolemalle tai loukkaantumiselle rahallinen arvo.

Kuolema: 1 919 000 euroa
Pysyvä vamma: 1 079 000 euroa
Vaikea tilapäinen vamma: 248 000 euroa
Lievä tilapäinen vamma: 49 000 euroa

http://alk.tiehallinto.fi/julkaisut/...nusten_web.pdf

Onko olemassa jotain syytä, ettei tälläistä lähestymistapaa voi käyttää myös julkisessa liikenteessä?

----------


## kouvo

> Miksi kuolema tai vakava loukkaantuminen pitäisi arvottaa eri tavalla riippuen välineestä ja sen kulkunopeudesta? Minusta kuolemanvaara tai luokkaantumisen riski matkustajakilometriä kohti on aika hyvä mittari riippumatta siitä minkälaisesta liikennevälineestä on kysymys.


Absurdi keskustelu kaiken kaikkiaan. Vaikka tykkäätkin jankata asiasta, niin ymmärrät varmasti miksi metron liikenneturvallisuus on sekä vaatimusten että toteutuksen puolesta korkeammalla tasolla kuin eristämättömän pintajoukkoliikenteen. Kuten myös sen että kukaan täällä tuskin on valmis ottamaan jumalviittaa harteilleen ja määrittelemään ihmishengen hinnan. Ei tämä ole puhdasta matematiikkaa, vaan mitä suurimmassa määrin myös psykologiaa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Miksi kuolema tai vakava loukkaantuminen pitäisi arvottaa eri tavalla riippuen välineestä ja sen kulkunopeudesta?


Jos joku on tällaista väittänyt (muu kuin sinä), se on mennyt minulta täysin ohi silmien. Nähdäkseni olet väsännyt Anteron mielipiteestä olkiukon ja hyökkäät nyt sitä vastaan.

----------


## petteri

Toki kyseessä on vaikea asia. Mutta minusta ei ole myöskään ole loogista, että ihmishengen tai luokkaantumisen hinta metroliikenteessä olisi ääretön määrä euroja ja pintaliikenteessä nolla euroa. 

Tai ainakin sellaisen käsityksen olen saanut monesta viestistä, joissa metroon vaaditaan kaikki maan ja taivaan väliltä, koska ihmishenki tai loukkaantuminen on täysin mittaamaton. Pintaliikenteen riskeihin taas tunnutaan suhtautuvan kohtalonomaisesti, "No, sattuuhan sitä" asenteella, vähättelemällä riskejä tai vielä useammin väistämällä koko kysymys absurdina.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Turvallisuuden arvon määrittely (abstarktina kulttuurillisena arvona) ja tuon arvon muuttaminen joksikin mitattavaksi lukemaksi on toki haastavaa. Esimerkiksi tieliikenteessä sitä varten on määritelty kuolemalle tai loukkaantumiselle rahallinen arvo.
> 
> Kuolema: 1 919 000 euroa
> Pysyvä vamma: 1 079 000 euroa
> Vaikea tilapäinen vamma: 248 000 euroa
> Lievä tilapäinen vamma: 49 000 euroa
> 
> http://alk.tiehallinto.fi/julkaisut/...nusten_web.pdf
> 
> Onko olemassa jotain syytä, ettei tälläistä lähestymistapaa voi käyttää myös julkisessa liikenteessä?


Yksi syy ainakin on: Se, että yksittäisestä onnettomuudesta saattaa olla hyvin vakavat seuraukset. Tämä johtaa siihen, että "keskiarvot" ovat lähes aina suuntaan tai toiseen vääristyneitä, riippuen siitä, onko yksittäinen tällainen onnettomuus sattunut. Tälle ilmiölle on varmasti joku hieno nimi, vaan eipä tule nyt mieleen. Yksi esimerkki tällaisesta on yliäänimatkustajalentokone Concorde: Ainoan vakavan koko konetyypille tapahtuneen onnettomuuden takia se on kuulemma maailman vaarallisin. Ja ennen tuota onnettomuutta oli maailman turvallisin. Muuttuiko konetyyppi jotenkin onnettomuushetkellä?




> Toki kyseessä on vaikea asia. Mutta minusta ei ole myöskään ole loogista, että ihmishengen tai luokkaantumisen hinta metroliikenteessä olisi ääretön määrä euroja ja pintaliikenteessä nolla euroa. 
> 
> Tai ainakin sellaisen käsityksen olen saanut monesta viestistä, joissa metroon vaaditaan kaikki maan ja taivaan väliltä, koska ihmishenki tai loukkaantuminen on täysin mittaamaton. Pintaliikenteen riskeihin taas tunnutaan suhtautuvan kohtalonomaisesti, "No, sattuuhan sitä" asenteella, vähättelemällä riskejä tai vielä useammin väistämällä koko kysymys absurdina.


Minulle välittynyt kuva muiden kirjoittajien viesteistä on se, että tunneliliikenteessä ja nopeassa liikenteessä on riskejä, joita hitaassa pintaliikenteessä ei ole tai jotka ovat siinä merkittävästi pienempiä. Väitteet äärettömästä ja olemattomasta hinnasta ovat nähdäkseni omaa keksintöäsi, ja osoittaa mielestäni syvää epäkunnioitusta muita kohtaan jatkaa niiden levittämistä. Jos olen väärässä, myönnän sen ilomielin, kunhan joku sen osoittaa.

----------


## sm3

Kuules "petteri" minä en ymmärrä mitään sinun viesteistäsi. Koska joka viestissäsi on lainaus ja sen alla oma mielipiteesi, voisi siis ajatella että esität mielipiteesi juuri siitä tekstistä jonka olet lainannut. Mutta vissiin asia ei ole näin? Yksikään vastauksesi ei liity millään tavalla siihen viestiin jota olet lainannut. Joko lainaat aina väärää viestiä tai näet viestin sisällön aivan muunlaisena kuin me muut...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## petteri

> Väitteet äärettömästä ja olemattomasta hinnasta ovat nähdäkseni omaa keksintöäsi, ja osoittaa mielestäni syvää epäkunnioitusta muita kohtaan jatkaa niiden levittämistä. Jos olen väärässä, myönnän sen ilomielin, kunhan joku sen osoittaa.


Käsitteet ääretön hinta ja olematon hinta ovat käytössä tietyn asenteellisen arvoasetelman havainnollistamiseksi. Niitä ei tarvita, jos löydetään hyvä tapa kuvata ja analysoida riskejä. Eikä ihmishengen tai loukkaantumisen hinnan edes tarvitse olla joka systeemissä sama. Onhan se käytännössä selkeästi erilainen juna- ja autoliikenteessäkin. Kuitenkin joku yhteismitallisuus olisi syytä olla olemassa.

Mutta kun on kyse eri prosessien automatisoinnista minusta on syytä nostaa esiin kysymys, kuinka paljon kone saa tehdä kuolemaan tai loukkaantumisiin johtavia virheitä ihmiseen verrattuna? Ja mikä on virheiden hinta, koneen tai ihmisen tekemänä?

Se, että kone (tai ihmisen rakentama automaatiojärjestelmä) ei saa tehdä ollenkaan virheitä (virheillä ääretön arvo) ja ihminen samassa prosessissa tekee sen verran virheitä kun sattuu tapahtumaan (virheillä ei ole arvoa, kun ne vaan tapahtuvat) ei ole kestävä lähestymistapa. On kuitenkin aika selvää, että ihmisen aiheuttamat kuolemia ja loukkaantumisia pidetään kulttuurillisesti hyväksyttävämpinä. Mutta kuinka paljon hyväksyttävämpiä ne ovat?

Eli kuinka paljon paremmin automatisoidun systeemin pitää toimia kuin ihminen, jotta automatiikan käyttö on hyväksyttävää. Automaattinen metro on tuossa vain tämänhetkinen sivujuonne. Isompi kysymys ovat automatisoidut autot, bussit ja ratikat. Niitä käyttöönotettaessa pitää pystyä vastaamaan kysymykseen, kuinka paljon turvallisempaa automaation pitää olla kuin ihmisten ohjaaman liikenteen? Riittääkö onnettomuusriskin tipahtaminen puoleen?

----------


## sm3

> Automaattinen metro on tuossa vain tämänhetkinen sivujuonne. Isompi kysymys ovat automatisoidut autot, bussit ja ratikat. Niitä käyttöönotettaessa pitää pystyä vastaamaan kysymykseen, kuinka paljon turvallisempaa automaation pitää olla kuin ihmisten ohjaaman liikenteen? Riittääkö onnettomuusriskin tipahtaminen puoleen?


Tässä ketjussa juuri puhutaan nimenomaan automaattimetrosta, ei autoista tms. Ihmisen kuolema on yhtä suuri tragedia, oli se sitten ihmisen tai automaatin tekemän virheen aiheuttama...

----------


## Matkalainen

> Käsitteet ääretön hinta ja olematon hinta ovat käytössä tietyn asenteellisen arvoasetelman havainnollistamiseksi.


Kuitenkaan et ole vielä tähän mennessä pystynyt osoittamaan, missä tällainen asenteellinen arvoasetelma olisi. On älyllisesti epärehellistä jatkaa siitä puhumista ikäänkuin olisit ainoa, joka on sitä vastaan.




> Eikä ihmishengen tai loukkaantumisen hinnan edes tarvitse olla joka systeemissä sama. Onhan se käytännössä selkeästi erilainen juna- ja autoliikenteessäkin.


Onko? Tarkoitatko nyt, että junaliikenneonnettomuuksien ehkäisemiseen olisi laitettu suhteessa enemmän rahaa kuin tieliikenneonnettomuuksien? Näin varmasti on, kun sopivalla tavalla numeroita pyörittelee, mutta minusta ei ole mitenkään ilmeistä, että tästä seuraisi, että ihmishengen arvo on eri.




> Mutta kun on kyse eri prosessien automatisoinnista minusta on syytä nostaa esiin kysymys, kuinka paljon kone saa tehdä kuolemaan tai loukkaantumisiin johtavia virheitä ihmiseen verrattuna?


Tämä on hyvä kysymys, ja siinä riittää filosofista pohtimista. Kukaan ei ole kritisoinut tämän kysymyksen esittämistä.




> Se, että kone (tai ihmisen rakentama automaatiojärjestelmä) ei saa tehdä ollenkaan virheitä (virheillä ääretön arvo) ja ihminen samassa prosessissa tekee sen verran virheitä kun sattuu tapahtumaan (virheillä ei ole arvoa, kun ne vaan tapahtuvat) ei ole kestävä lähestymistapa.


Ei tokikaan. Eikä kukaan nähdäkseni tällaista ole ainakaan tässä keskustelussa esittänyt.




> On kuitenkin aika selvää, että ihmisen aiheuttamat kuolemia ja loukkaantumisia pidetään kulttuurillisesti hyväksyttävämpinä. Mutta kuinka paljon hyväksyttävämpiä ne ovat?


Kyllä. Kuinka paljon, on taas hyvä kysymys.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esimerkiksi tieliikenteessä sitä varten on määritelty kuolemalle tai loukkaantumiselle rahallinen arvo.
> 
> Kuolema: 1 919 000 euroa
> Pysyvä vamma: 1 079 000 euroa
> Vaikea tilapäinen vamma: 248 000 euroa
> Lievä tilapäinen vamma: 49 000 euroa
> 
> http://alk.tiehallinto.fi/julkaisut/...nusten_web.pdf
> 
> Onko olemassa jotain syytä, ettei tälläistä lähestymistapaa voi käyttää myös julkisessa liikenteessä?


Tiedätkö, mihin ja miten näitä raha-arvoja käytetään?

Siltä varalta, että et tiedä, voin kertoa: Niitä käytetään liikennehankkeiden hyöty/kustannuslaskelmissa. Esimerkiksi siten, että jos jokin tiehanke vähentää 3 kuolemaan johtavaa onnettomuutta vuodessa, tämän hankkeen hyöty on 3 x 1,9 M/vuosi.

Ihan samoja arvoja käytetään joukkoliikenteessä. Minulle tosin ei ole viesteistäsi käynyt selväksi, onko se sinusta oikein vai eikö ole.

Mutta periaatteessa, juuri tällä tavalla voidaan laskea, että metrojunaonnettomuus on suurempi vahinko kuin raitiovaunuonnettomuus. Sillä jos metrojunaonnettomuudessa kuolee vaikkapa 10 % junan 1000 matkustajasta, kuolee 100 ihmistä ja näiden kuolemien laskennallinen raha-arvo on 192 M. Jos ratikkaonnettomuudessa kuolee 10 % ratikan 150 matkustajasta, kuolee 15 ihmistä ja onnettomuuden raha-arvo on kuolemien osalta 28,5 M. Eli näin on laskettu, että riski on suurempi metrojunan kanssa, jolloin on perusteltua vaatia metrojunan turvallisuuteen suurempi panostus kuin ratikalle. Tiehallinnon raha-arvolla ei ole tässä edes merkitystä, koska 100 kuollutta on enemmän kuin 15 kuollutta, eli vahinko on suurempi ilman raha-arvon laskemistakin. Eikö sinustakin? Vai onko sinulla jokin peruste, jonka mukaan kuolema metrossa on hyväksyttävämpi kuin kuolema raitiovaunussa?

Sinä saat tietenkin itse pohtia ja ottaa kantasi liikenteen riskeihin ja kuolemanvaaraan ihan kuten haluat. Se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä, miten me kaikki muut arvioimme riskiä sekä sitä, että suurempaan riskiin tulee suhtautua vakavammin kuin pienenpään. Maailma tulee sinun mielipiteistäsi huolimatta onneksi toimimaan näin tulevaisuudessakin. Eikä millekään automaatille tulla antamaan erivapauksia. Ei niiden kanssa tulla ajattelemaan, että koska automatisointi on hieno juttu, turvallisuuden kanssa ei ole niin tärkeätä. Automaatteja tullaan kohtelemaan samalla mittarilla kuin ihmisen käyttämiä järjestelmiä: Asetetaan turvallisuuden vaatimustaso ja edellytetään, että automaattinen laite täyttää sen. Ja sitä varten automaatin yhteyteen tulee tehdä tarvittavat turvajärjestelyt.

Julkiset liikennepalvelut ovat luvanvaraisia pitkälti juuri siksi, että viranomainen ottaa vastuun siitä, että julkisen liikenteen käyttö on turvallista. Tässä ei ole eroa sillä, onko palvelu automaattinen vai ei. Matkustajahan ei itse pysty asiaan vaikuttamaan. Auton kanssa on toisin. Viranomainen ottaa vain osavastuun, mm. vaatimalla koulutuksen ja ajokokeen läpäisyn näyttönä siitä, että oppi on mennyt perille. Mutta viranomaisella ei ole keinoa estää kuljettajan tahattomia tai tahallisia virheitä, niistä saa olla vastuussa itse.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Toki suurempaan riskiin on syytä syytä suhtautua vakavammin kuin pienempään. Mutta maksimaalinen tuhomahdollisuus ei se tarkoita suurinta riskiä. Todennäköisyydelläkin on merkitystä.

Jos junien yhteentörmäysonnettomuuden (joka ei johdu terrori-iskusta tai muusta sabotaasista) riski yhdellä metrolinjalla on viimeisen 20 vuoden aikana asennetuissa tai uusituissa järjestelmissä ehkä yksi isompi törmäys muutamaan tuhanteen vuoteen metrolinjaa kohti (Tuo arvio on tehty siitä, että Euroopassa on satoja tiheästi liikennöityjä metro-, juna jne linjoja ja yhteentörmäyksiä on erittäin harvoin.) kuinka paljon kannattaa investoida siihen, että törmäysriski vähenisi olisi vaikka tasolle kerran 50000 vuoteen? Ja jos uudessa asennuksessa vaihtoehtoina ovat vaikka järjestelmä, jossa iso yhteentörmäys tapahtuu joko kerran 10000 vuoteen tai vielä paljon harvemmin, kannattaako enää valita turvallisempaa, jos se kuitenkin maksaa? Jossain tulee raja riskien hallinnassakin tekniikalla. Riskin väheneminen matkustajakilometriä kohti on niin pieni, että rahat voidaan käyttää paremmin muuten. 

Ja jossain vaiheessa teknisten laitteistojen rajat myös tulevat vastaan, kun inhimilliset tekijät (välinpitämättömyys ongelmista, järjestelmien ohittaminen tarkoituksellisesti, huollon laiminlyönti, korjaus- ja huoltokäytäntö, asennusvirheet jne.) nousevat niin suureksi riskitekijäksi varsinaisiin asennettuihin teknisiin systeemeihin verrattuna, ettei tekniikkaa lisäämällä enää turvallisuus parane.

Toisaalta raitio- ja bussiliikenteessä yhteentörmäykset muun liikenteen kanssa ovat aika tavallisia ja vaikka yksittäisen törmäyksen aiheuttamat vahingot ovat pienet, riskit matkustajakilometriä kohti ovat paljon suurempia. Pintaliikenteen riskien vähättely siksi, että yksittäiset onnettomuudet ovat pieniä ei ole perusteltua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mun mielestäni Petteri kirjoittaa ihan asia, muusta liikenteestä eristettyjen metrojen onnettomuusehkäisy on yleismaailmallisesti paremmalla tasolla kuin katutasolla kulkevien joukkoliikennevälineiden ts bussien ja raitiovaunujen.

Helsingissä sattuu onnettomuuksia joissa raitiovaunu on osallisena useita /kuukausi ja kuolemiltakaan ei vuositasolla vältytä. Tavallisin kuolinsyy on raitiovaunun alle jääminen, ja näissä tapauksissa on aina kyse vahingosta, ei koskaan itsemurhasta tai väkivallasta. Metrossa ja rautateillä se on toisinpäin. Se että miksi raitiotieliikenteessä ja bussiliikenteessä jalankulkijoita ja  pyöräilijöitä jää alle ja toisaalta henkilöautojakin romuttuu ja niiden kuljettajia ja matkustajia loukkaantuu usein näissä törmäyksissä on tutkimisen arvoinen asia. 

Sanoisin että Helsingin tapainen liikenneympäristö on omiaan aiheuttamaan vahinkoja joissa raitiovaunu tai bussi on osallisena. Vaikka lainsäädännöllisesti raitiovaunu tai bussi on vahvoilla, heillä on tietyissä tilanteissa etuajo-oikeus, se ei aina ole jalankulkijan, pyöräilijän tai autoilijan syy jos onnettomus on aiheutunut heikosta näkyvyydestä tai arvaamattomasta liukkaudesta tai kadulle joutuneesta esteestä tai kadun ruuhkautuneisuudesta, vaikka oikeus tuomitsee hänet syylliseeksi. 

Metrojen kohdalla vallitsee toisenlaiset lainalaisuudet. Onnettomuuksien ja vahinkojen ehkäisy on yhtä tiukkaa kuin lentoliikenteessä (ainakin enna hapalentoyhtiöiden aikaa). ne metrot maailmalla jotka ovat eniten alttiita onnettomuuksille ovat monimiljoonakaupunkien vanhat ja kapasiteettinsa rajoilla toimivat metrot. Silti niissäkään onnettomuusriski ei ole yhtä suuri kuin raitio tai bussiliikenteessä katuympäristössä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Harri Turunen

Etsiskelin käsiini lukuja kuolemien määristä eri kulkupelien osalta ja heti ensimmäisenä tuli Wikipedian artikkeli osoitteessa http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoilu - kohta Liikenneturvallisuus. Luvuissa itseäni yllätti lähinnä linja-auton turvallisuus. Se on ihan omaa luokkaansa lukuunottamatta kilometrikohtaista tarkastelua (jossa lentokone on turvallisin). Kuvittelin, että raitioliikenne olisi turvallisempaa. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää kasautuvatko kuolemat pienelle osalle raitioteistä, jotka sitten "mustaavat" turvallisempienkin raitioteiden maineen.

----------


## petteri

Tuossa rail osiossa on kaksi eri tekijää, jotka vaikuttavat. Raskaassä raideliikenteessä itsemurhat ovat todennäköisesti suurin kuolemia aiheuttava syy. Toisaalta raitioliikenteen lukuja busseihin verrattuna huonontaa se, että osassa kaupungeista raitiovaunuja käytetään vilkkailla alueilla ja busseja hiljaisilla alueilla. Raitiovaunuja myös käytetään jossain paikoissa myös tai puolittaisella kävelyalueilla, joissa kevyen liikenteen onnettomuusriski on todella suuri. Busseilla on siis liikenneympäristön puolesta vähemmän riskitilanteita. Kun vertaa vaikka Lasipalatsin, Kaivokadun tai Aleksin raitiovaunupysäkkejä ja niiden ympäristöä tavanomaisiin bussi- metro- tai junapysäkkeihin, kevyen liikenteen vaarat on helppo havaita.

----------


## kouvo

> ne metrot maailmalla jotka ovat eniten alttiita onnettomuuksille ovat monimiljoonakaupunkien vanhat ja kapasiteettinsa rajoilla toimivat metrot. Silti niissäkään onnettomuusriski ei ole yhtä suuri kuin raitio tai bussiliikenteessä katuympäristössä.


Ei tietenkään. Eristetyssä, muulta liikenteeltä lähes täysin suljetussa järjestelmässä onnettomuuksia ei luonnollisesti tapahdu yhtä usein kuin kadulla muun liikenteen seassa tapahtuvassa joukkoliikenteessä. Onnettomuuksien vakavuusasteiden odotusarvoiset erot ainakin noin tavallisen sukankuluttajan näkökulmasta ovat kuitenkin hyvin erilaisia näiden välillä. Sillä tuskin on kovin suurta vaikutusta matkustajan käyttäytymiseen  vaikka ratikka kolaisi joka päivä muutaman parkkiruutuun mahtumattoman katumaasturin peilit, kuolemanpelko ei ikään kuin realisoidu näissä pienemmissä onnettomuuksissa. Sen sijaan jos oranssi turhake alkaisi useammminkin  ottaa kontaktia edessä kulkevan härpäkkeen takapuskurin kanssa 80 km/h nopeudella pimeässä tunnelissa, niin siinä saattaisi helposti ihminen alkaa puntaroimaan matkustuskäytänteitään.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Metrojen kohdalla vallitsee toisenlaiset lainalaisuudet. Onnettomuuksien ja vahinkojen ehkäisy on yhtä tiukkaa kuin lentoliikenteessä (ainakin enna hapalentoyhtiöiden aikaa). ne metrot maailmalla jotka ovat eniten alttiita onnettomuuksille ovat monimiljoonakaupunkien vanhat ja kapasiteettinsa rajoilla toimivat metrot. Silti niissäkään onnettomuusriski ei ole yhtä suuri kuin raitio tai bussiliikenteessä katuympäristössä.


Minusta tässä on useita kyseenalaisia väitteitä ja vertauksia. Lentomatkustajan turvallisuudella ja metromatkustajan turvallisuudella ei ole kauheasti tekemistä keskenään, kun riskitkin ovat huomattavalta osin erilaisia. Voidaanko sanoa, että metromatkustuksesta on riskit eliminoitu yhtä hyvin kuin lentoliikenteestä, jos metron laituri on avoin ja junan alle voi helposti hypätä tai tulla työnnetyksi? Lentokoneessa yksi askel väärään suuntaan kriittisellä hetkellä harvoin suistaa kuolemaan. Metrojunalla on suuri riski törmätä toiseen metrojunaan, jos sitä ei estetä, mutta lentokoneella riski törmätä toiseen lentokoneeseen on pieni (joskaan ei olematon). Toisaalta lentokone saattaa kriittisellä hetkellä laskeutuessa tuulenpuuskan voimasta mennä nurin ja syttyä palamaan. Metrojuna harvemmin tulee tuulen kaatamaksi. Tulipalo metrossa on melkein vaarallisempi kuin lentokoneessa, koska evakuointi ei ole yhtä nopeaa ja tunnelissa savu jää haittaamaan evakuointia kun taas kiitoradan laidalle pääsee juoksemaan missä on pääosin turvassa jo muutaman sadan metrin päässä. Matemaattisesti voidaan tietenkin vertailla kumpi on turvallisempi liikennemuoto, mutta turvallisuuden osa-alueiden erittely olisi ongelmallista, koska ne ovat eri tavalla edustettuina kokonaisuudessa.

Halpalentoyhtiöt eivät ole tiettävästi yhtään turvattomampia kuin perinteiset verkostolentoyhtiöt. Ei Ryanairin lentäjä ole mikään cowboy siksi että kyseessä on halpalentoyhtiö. Turvallisuudessa on kyllä selkeitä eroja, mutta ne ovat enemmän maantieteellisiä ja lentoyhtiökohtaiseen yrityskulttuuriin liittyviä. Tietyillä mantereilla ja tietyissä maissa on vaarallisempaa lentää kuin muualla, ja tietyt yhtiöt ovat onnettomuusherkempiä kuin toiset -- mutta ilman että kyse olisi jaosta halpayhtiöihin tai muihin.

Mihin perustuu väite että miljoonakaupunkien vanhat ja ruuhkaiset metrot olisivat alttiimpia onnettomuuksille kuin pienempien kaupunkien metrot? Washingtonin metro ei ole vanha eikä Valencia ole miljoonakaupunki. Silti molemmissa on ilmennyt tuhoisa suuronnettomuus. Yhdistävä tekijä on pikemminkin puutteellinen turvajärjestelmä ja -kulttuuri kuin järjestelmän ikä tai ruuhkaisuus. Lontoo, Pariisi ja New York olisivat näillä esittämilläsi kriteereillä todellisia surmanloukkuja, mutta lukuja katsomattakin tekisi mieleni väittää, että ne lienevät turvallisimmasta päästä. Suuruus takaa, että turvallisuuteen on pakko kiinnittää huomiota eri tavalla kuin pienissä järjestelmissä. Lontoossa oli viimeksi tuhoisa onnettomuus King's Crossin metroasemalla vuonna 1987 (kyseessä oli liukuporraspalo). Pariisissa Couronnes'in asemalla 1903 saatiin kokemusta oikosulun aiheuttamasta sähköpalosta tunnelissa (84 ihmistä kuoli) ja New Yorkissa vuonna 1918 Malbone Streetin aseman lähellä juna syöksyi tunnelin mutkaan liian kovalla vauhdilla (93 kuolonuhria) huonosti koulutetun sijaiskuljettajan ollessa ohjaimissa. (En muista ulkoa aikaisempia Lontoon onnettomuuksia mutta nämä Pariisin ja New Yorkin tapaukset ovat nousseet eeppiseen maineeseen.) Tässä on jo aika erilaisia prototyyppisiä syitä onnettomuuksille, ja väittäisin että näistä on otettu opiksi ja tehty kaikki mahdollinen että ne eivät enää toistuisi sen sijaan että luotettaisiin hyvään tuuriin/taitavuuteen kuten ilmeisesti viime kädessä Washingtonissa kävi.

Tämä saattaa kuulostaa nipotukselta, mutta mielestäni ei ole syytä esittää ikää ja ruuhkaisuutta onnettomuuksia lisääväksi tekijäksi ellei samalla osoita millä mekanismilla ne sen tekevät. Oman ymmärrykseni mukaan nuo eivät ole olennaisia riskitekijöitä vaan ennakkoluuloja. Voin toki olla väärässäkin, mutta olisi hyvä kuulla tarkemmat perustelut sille miten nuo tekijät vaikuttaisivat.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Tuossa rail osiossa on kaksi eri tekijää, jotka vaikuttavat. Raskaassä raideliikenteessä itsemurhat ovat todennäköisesti suurin kuolemia aiheuttava syy. Toisaalta raitioliikenteen lukuja busseihin verrattuna huonontaa se, että osassa kaupungeista raitiovaunuja käytetään vilkkailla alueilla ja busseja hiljaisilla alueilla. Raitiovaunuja myös käytetään jossain paikoissa myös tai puolittaisella kävelyalueilla, joissa kevyen liikenteen onnettomuusriski on todella suuri. Busseilla on siis liikenneympäristön puolesta vähemmän riskitilanteita. Kun vertaa vaikka Lasipalatsin, Kaivokadun tai Aleksin raitiovaunupysäkkejä ja niiden ympäristöä tavanomaisiin bussi- metro- tai junapysäkkeihin, kevyen liikenteen vaarat on helppo havaita.


Onko tämän tyyppisten itsemurhien ehkäisyyn panostettu? Käsittääkseni ovat aikamoinen kokemus veturinkuljettajille kun tapaus omalle kohdalle sattuu, joten jo työsuojelullisessakin mielessä kannattaisi selvittää ennaltaehkäisyn mahdollisuuksia (puhumattakaan ennenaikaisista elämien päättymisistä). Tapahtuvatko yliajot useimmiten laiturialueilla vai jossain muualla? Entä syöksyvätkö tällaiseen ratkaisuun päätyvät ihmiset viimehetkellä veturin eteen vai ovatko jo valmiina raiteilla kun kuljettaja heidät huomaa?

Noita samoja syitä mäkin mielessäni veikkailin raitiovaunujen riskitekijöiksi, mutta toisaalta nopeudet ovat noilla jalankulkualueilla alhaisia. Toisekseen eikö raitiovaunujen nokat ole muotoiltu niin, ettei niihin helpolla rusennu kuoliaaksi? Lähinnä pohdiskelin ääneen, kun Wikipedian taulukon pohjalla ollutta tutkimusta en äkkiseltään löytänyt verkosta.

----------


## petteri

> Noita samoja syitä mäkin mielessäni veikkailin raitiovaunujen riskitekijöiksi, mutta toisaalta nopeudet ovat noilla jalankulkualueilla alhaisia. Toisekseen eikö raitiovaunujen nokat ole muotoiltu niin, ettei niihin helpolla rusennu kuoliaaksi?


Jos verrataan raitiovaunuja tai busseja henkilöautoihin, ratikoiden ja bussien muotoilu on jalankulkijoille paljon vaarallisempi matalissa nopeuksissa. Henkilöautoissa "alle" jäävä jalankulkija yleensä joutuu konepellille, jolloin hidastuvuus ei ole yhtä korkea eikä jalankulkija jää niin helposti pyörien alle, raitiovaunujen ja bussien tylpät keulat taas kaatavat matkustajan pää edellä katuun, jolloin syntyy helpommin kallovammoja. Sitten voi joutua bussin tai ratikan alle tai olla joutumatta tuurin mukaan. Ratikoissa on kyllä vaunun alla vähän "auraa" estämässä alle jäämistä.

----------


## teme

> Jos verrataan raitiovaunuja tai busseja henkilöautoihin, ratikoiden ja bussien muotoilu on jalankulkijoille paljon vaarallisempi matalissa nopeuksissa. Henkilöautoissa "alle" jäävä jalankulkija yleensä joutuu konepellille, jolloin hidastuvuus ei ole yhtä korkea eikä jalankulkija jää niin helposti pyörien alle, raitiovaunujen ja bussien tylpät keulat taas kaatavat matkustajan pää edellä katuun, jolloin syntyy helpommin kallovammoja. Sitten voi joutua bussin tai ratikan alle tai olla joutumatta tuurin mukaan. Ratikoissa on kyllä vaunun alla vähän "auraa" estämässä alle jäämistä.


Ton takia ratikoihin nykyään tehdään usein semmoinen alanokka, en tiedä onko busseissa kokeiltu.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tapahtuvatko yliajot useimmiten laiturialueilla vai jossain muualla? Entä syöksyvätkö tällaiseen ratkaisuun päätyvät ihmiset viimehetkellä veturin eteen vai ovatko jo valmiina raiteilla kun kuljettaja heidät huomaa?


Täysin mututuntumalta sanoisin, että tyypillisin tapa on laiturilta ja viime hetkellä hyppy. Mutta jättäytyy niitä alle muuallakin. Joskus myös odottelevat valmiiksi kiskoilla, ja joskus tällöin on kuljettaja saanut (lähijunan) pysäytettyäkin ennen kopsahdusta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Turvallisuudessa raja ei mene ratikan ja metron välillä, vaan katu- ja tieliikenteen ja raideliikenteen välillä.

Katu- ja tieliikenteessä hyväksytään onnettomuus- ja kuolemanriski, joten siellä voidaan puhua todennäköisyydestä joutua uhriksi. Tämä todennäköisyys on suunnitteluparametri. Raideliikenteessä sama suunnitteluparametri on nolla. Mutta sitä ei voi soveltaa silloin, kun raide sijaitsee kadulla, koska kerran kadulla ei noudateta nollatoleranssia.

Tilastoista tiedetään, että raideliikenteessäkin tapahtuu onnettomuuksia. Mutta ne eivät tapahdu siksi, että toiminta ja laitteet on suunniteltu sellaisiksi, että niiden kanssa tapahtuu onnettomuuksia, vaan siksi, ettei osattu ottaa huomioon sitä, että silläkin tavalla voi onnettomuus tapahtua kuin se tapahtui. Ja onnettomuuden jälkeen selvitetään, mikä oli onnettomuuden syy, ja sitten se syy poistetaan. Tieliikenteessä on toisin. Onnettomuus voi tapahtua, vaikka toimitaan kuten on sovittu. Ja vaikka onnettomuus tapahtuu, silti ei toimintaa tai tekniikkaa muuteta sellaiseksi, että onnettomuus estyisi.

Otan esimerkiksi vaikka Konginkankaan onnettomuuden. Tieliikenteessä ei ole kiellettyä ajaa täysperävaunuyhdistelmällä sellaisella tienpinnalla, ettei yhdistelmän hallinta ole enää mahdollista. Eikä ole kiellettyä ajaa sillä samalla tiellä ja tienpinnalla bussilla vastakkaiseen suuntaan. Konginkankaalla vallinneissa olosuhteissa turvallisuus oli mahdottomuus, mutta tilanne oli periaatteessa täysin suunnitelman mukainen. Se, että onnettomuus tapahtuu tai ei tapahdu jää vain sattuman varaan.

On monta syytä, minkä vuoksi Konginkankaan tapaista onnettomuutta ei voi sattua raideliikenteessä. Osa näistä syistä on teknisiä ratkaisuja, jotka on tehty juuri siksi, että tällaista onnettomuutta ei voi tapahtua. Ja osa niistä ratkaisuista olisi sovellettavissa tieliikenteeseenkin. Mutta siihen ei suostuta, vaikka ne edes vähentäisivät onnettomuuden riskiä. Syy on yksinkertaisesti raha. Tieliikenteessä ei suostuta maksamaan riskin vähentämisestä. Raideliikenteessä ei kysellä sitä, mitä maksaa, vaan siellä nollatoleranssi on lähtökohta. Eikä automaatio ole asiassa mikään poikkeus.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Raitiovaunuja myös käytetään jossain paikoissa myös tai puolittaisella kävelyalueilla, joissa kevyen liikenteen onnettomuusriski on todella suuri. Busseilla on siis liikenneympäristön puolesta vähemmän riskitilanteita. Kun vertaa vaikka Lasipalatsin, Kaivokadun tai Aleksin raitiovaunupysäkkejä ja niiden ympäristöä tavanomaisiin bussi- metro- tai junapysäkkeihin, kevyen liikenteen vaarat on helppo havaita.


Alku meni ihan hyvin, mutta tässä mennään jo metsään. Nopea googlaus antoi Helsingin kaupungin säännöllisesti julkaiseman raportin onnettomuuksista: Liikennennettomuudet Helsingissä 2009. Sen perusteella jalankulkijoiden onnettomuudet tapahtuvat pääosin risteyksissä, ei pysäkeillä. Aleksi ei nouse tilastossa esille poislukien Unioninkadun ja Aleksanterinkadun risteys, joten raitiovaunut kävelyalueilla eivät juurikaan aiheuta onnettomuuksia. Ongelmallisiksi paikoiksi nousevat huonosti jäsentyneet seka-alueet, millä liikkuu paljon jalankulkijoita ja autoja. Vaarallisia ovat nimen omaan liian vilkkaat ja sekavat risteykset ja on sitten enemmän sattumaa, jääkö jalankulkija juuri raitovaunun vai auton alle. Laitetaan vielä lista kymmenestä vaarallisimmasta paikasta jalankulkijoille Helsingissä, sulussa henkilövahingot 2007 - 2009 (kaikki ovat risteyksiä!):

1 Mannerheimintie - Kaivokatu - Simonkatu (6)
2 Mannerheimintie - Nordenskiöldinkatu (4)
3 Kaivok. - aseman pysäköitialueen länt. sis.ajo (4)
4 Aleksanterinkatu - Unioninkatu (4)
5 Simonkatu - Yrjönkatu (4)
6 Kaivokatu - Mikonkatu (4)
7 Kaivokatu - Keskuskatu (3)
8 Mannerheimintie - Postikatu (3)
9 Simonkatu - Linja-autoaseman ramppi (3)
10 Helsinginkatu - Fleminginkatu (3)
(Listassa on mukana kaikki paikat, missä on sattunut vuosien 2007 - 2009 välillä vähintään kolme onnettomuutta)

Simonkatu/Kaivokatu erottuu aivan selvästi ja se poistamalla luultavasti suurin osa raitiovaunujen aiheuttamista onnettomuuksistakin luultavasti häviäisi. Rautatieaseman ympäristö on vaarallista liikenneympäristöä. Aleksi turvallista. Eli Petteri on sinällään oikessa siinä, että sekaliikenne on vaarallista, mutta liioittelee eristämisen tarvetta, paljon vaatimattomampi liikenteen selkeyttäminen riittää.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:00 ----------

Laitetaanpas jatkoksi  hyvä linkki , josta näkee kartalta, missä onnettomuudet Helsingin kantakaupungissa ovat vuosina 2000 - 2010 tapahtuneet. Siitä voi katsella, miten paikkaansapitävältä minun analyysi tuntuu ja ehkä esittämään itse arvioita siitä, mikä rooli raitiovaunuilla liikenneturvallisuudessa on. Omasta mielestäni raitiotiet eivät erotu mitenkään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Turvallisuudessa raja ei mene ratikan ja metron välillä, vaan katu- ja tieliikenteen ja raideliikenteen välillä.
> 
> Katu- ja tieliikenteessä hyväksytään onnettomuus- ja kuolemanriski, joten siellä voidaan puhua todennäköisyydestä joutua uhriksi. Tämä todennäköisyys on suunnitteluparametri. Raideliikenteessä sama suunnitteluparametri on nolla. Mutta sitä ei voi soveltaa silloin, kun raide sijaitsee kadulla, koska kerran kadulla ei noudateta nollatoleranssia.
> 
> Tilastoista tiedetään, että raideliikenteessäkin tapahtuu onnettomuuksia. Mutta ne eivät tapahdu siksi, että toiminta ja laitteet on suunniteltu sellaisiksi, että niiden kanssa tapahtuu onnettomuuksia, vaan siksi, ettei osattu ottaa huomioon sitä, että silläkin tavalla voi onnettomuus tapahtua kuin se tapahtui. Ja onnettomuuden jälkeen selvitetään, mikä oli onnettomuuden syy, ja sitten se syy poistetaan. Tieliikenteessä on toisin. Onnettomuus voi tapahtua, vaikka toimitaan kuten on sovittu. Ja vaikka onnettomuus tapahtuu, silti ei toimintaa tai tekniikkaa muuteta sellaiseksi, että onnettomuus estyisi.


Aivan niin minäkin olen ymmärtänyt.

Nyt haluaisin kysyä: onko tarkoitusksenmukaista, että Helsingin kokoisesssa kaupungissa muusta liikenteestä eristetyn raideliikenteen peitto on niin harva kuin on, ja että keskustassa, jos liikkuu muita reittejä kuin Ruoholahti-Sörnäinen tai Rautatientori-Pasila, että ainoat joukkoliikennemuodot ovat katuja pitkin kulkevat raitiovaunut ja bussit, jotka ovat alttiit onnettomuuksille ja häiriöille?

Tämä on siis liikennepoliittinen kysmys, ei juuri mitään tekemistä automaattimetron kanssa. Vastausvaihtoehtoja perusteluineen on useita, mutta kysynpä vaan että onko Status Quo tässä tapauksessa tarkoituksenmukaisin, vai kannattaako investoida hiukan että päästäisiin noista onnettomuuksista ja liikennettä hankaloittavista häiriöistä eroon?

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> vai kannattaako investoida hiukan että päästäisiin noista onnettomuuksista ja liikennettä hankaloittavista häiriöistä eroon?


En ehkä käyttäisi termiä hiukan, jos kyseessä on investointikustannukset joita syntyy kun pintajoukkoliikennettä aletaan korvaamaan täysin eristetyllä raideliikenteellä. Mielestäni esittämääsi näkökulmaa ei ole juurikaan käytetty perusteluna metron laajenteluhassutteluissakaan, eli näiltä osin edes jonkinlainen suhteellisuudentaju on säilytetty.

----------


## petteri

> Turvallisuudessa raja ei mene ratikan ja metron välillä, vaan katu- ja tieliikenteen ja raideliikenteen välillä.
> 
> Katu- ja tieliikenteessä hyväksytään onnettomuus- ja kuolemanriski, joten siellä voidaan puhua todennäköisyydestä joutua uhriksi. Tämä todennäköisyys on suunnitteluparametri. Raideliikenteessä sama suunnitteluparametri on nolla. Mutta sitä ei voi soveltaa silloin, kun raide sijaitsee kadulla, koska kerran kadulla ei noudateta nollatoleranssia.
> 
> Tilastoista tiedetään, että raideliikenteessäkin tapahtuu onnettomuuksia. Mutta ne eivät tapahdu siksi, että toiminta ja laitteet on suunniteltu sellaisiksi, että niiden kanssa tapahtuu onnettomuuksia, vaan siksi, ettei osattu ottaa huomioon sitä, että silläkin tavalla voi onnettomuus tapahtua kuin se tapahtui. Ja onnettomuuden jälkeen selvitetään, mikä oli onnettomuuden syy, ja sitten se syy poistetaan. Tieliikenteessä on toisin. Onnettomuus voi tapahtua, vaikka toimitaan kuten on sovittu. Ja vaikka onnettomuus tapahtuu, silti ei toimintaa tai tekniikkaa muuteta sellaiseksi, että onnettomuus estyisi.
> 
> Otan esimerkiksi vaikka Konginkankaan onnettomuuden. Tieliikenteessä ei ole kiellettyä ajaa täysperävaunuyhdistelmällä sellaisella tienpinnalla, ettei yhdistelmän hallinta ole enää mahdollista. Eikä ole kiellettyä ajaa sillä samalla tiellä ja tienpinnalla bussilla vastakkaiseen suuntaan. Konginkankaalla vallinneissa olosuhteissa turvallisuus oli mahdottomuus, mutta tilanne oli periaatteessa täysin suunnitelman mukainen. Se, että onnettomuus tapahtuu tai ei tapahdu jää vain sattuman varaan.
> 
> On monta syytä, minkä vuoksi Konginkankaan tapaista onnettomuutta ei voi sattua raideliikenteessä. Osa näistä syistä on teknisiä ratkaisuja, jotka on tehty juuri siksi, että tällaista onnettomuutta ei voi tapahtua. Ja osa niistä ratkaisuista olisi sovellettavissa tieliikenteeseenkin. Mutta siihen ei suostuta, vaikka ne edes vähentäisivät onnettomuuden riskiä. Syy on yksinkertaisesti raha. Tieliikenteessä ei suostuta maksamaan riskin vähentämisestä. Raideliikenteessä ei kysellä sitä, mitä maksaa, vaan siellä nollatoleranssi on lähtökohta. Eikä automaatio ole asiassa mikään poikkeus.


Minusta "nollatoleranssin" soveltaminen voi hyvin mennä yli. Nollatoleranssi on hyvä periaate silloin kun onnettomuuksien mahdollisuus on kohtuullinen.  Kun onnettomuuksien todennäköisyys saadaan laskemaan hyvin alas, kuten raskaassa raideliikenteessä nykyään, nollatoleranssin soveltaminen aina vaan pienempiä ja pienempiä onnettomuusriskejä vähentämällä ei ole enää järkevää. Samalle rahalle saadaan parempi turvallisuusvaikutus kun vaikutetaan sillä pintaliikenteeseen.

Mutta eikös kaikkeen joukkoliikenteeseen voisi soveltaa nollatoleranssi ajattelua? Toki se johtaa siihen, että vaarallisille pintaliikenteen liikennöintikäytännöille pitää tehdä jotain ja uusien hankkeiden turvallisuus pitää ottaa paljon nykyistä paremmin huomioon. Nykyisillä Helsingin keskustan onnettomuusluvuilla nimittäin voidaan hyvin esittää kysymys, ovatko raitiovaunut hyväksyttäviä noin vilkkailla alueilla vai onko ne syytä tunneloida turvallisuussyistä. Toki se liittyy laajemmalti risteys- ja pysäkkijärjestelmien ja muunkin liikenneympäristön turvallisuuteen.

Minusta lähtökohta, jossa raskasta raideliikennettä ja pintaliikennettä käsitellään täysin eri normien mukaisesti ei ole kestävä. Aikana jolloin junat törmäilivät jatkuvasti,  tilanne oli eri. Mutta nykyään suurin osa raskaan raideliikenteen turvallisuusriskeistä saatu todella pieniksi.  Ei siis voida pysyvästi lähteä siitä, että nollatoleranssin varjolla paljon turvallisemman raskaan raideliikenteen rakennuskustannukset nostetaan taivaisiin pienentämällä aina vaan olemattomampia rajariskejä samaan aikaan kun pintaliikenteessä vain tapahtuu onnettomuuksia ja turvallisuusvaatimuksille kohautetaan olkapäitä "no, kun se on pintaliikennettä" tai sivuutetaan koko turvallisuuskysymys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ehkä käyttäisi termiä hiukan, jos kyseessä on investointikustannukset joita syntyy kun pintajoukkoliikennettä aletaan korvaamaan täysin eristetyllä raideliikenteellä. Mielestäni esittämääsi näkökulmaa ei ole juurikaan käytetty perusteluna metron laajenteluhassutteluissakaan, eli näiltä osin edes jonkinlainen suhteellisuudentaju on säilytetty.


En tarkoittanut tässä täysin korvaamista, vaan esim Pisara-rataa tai sen vaihtoehtoja kuten Viikin-Pasilan-Töölön-Kauppatorin metroa, Meilahden-Erottajan ratikkatunnelia, tai ns U-metroa Haaga-Kauppatori-Oulunkylä. 

Pintajoukkoliikennettä jäisi, mutta ne ihmiset jotka arvostavat nopeutta ja varmuutta pidemmilllä matkoilla käyttäisivät maanalaista vaihtoehtoa jos sellainen vain olisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta eikös kaikkeen joukkoliikenteeseen voisi soveltaa nollatoleranssi ajattelua? Toki se johtaa siihen, että vaarallisille pintaliikenteen liikennöintikäytännöille pitää tehdä jotain ja uusien hankkeiden turvallisuus pitää ottaa paljon nykyistä paremmin huomioon. Nykyisillä Helsingin keskustan onnettomuusluvuilla nimittäin voidaan hyvin esittää kysymys, ovatko raitiovaunut hyväksyttäviä noin vilkkailla alueilla vai onko ne syytä tunneloida turvallisuussyistä. Toki se liittyy laajemmalti risteys- ja pysäkkijärjestelmien ja muunkin liikenneympäristön turvallisuuteen.


Kuten viestissäni kirjoitin, nollatoleranssin raja on raideliikenteen ja katu/tieliikenteen välillä. Raitiovaunu ei ole tässä ratkaiseva asia. Pintaliikennettä ovat myös Suomen metro- ja junaliikenne, joissa ainakin junaliikenteessä lähtökohtana on nollatoleranssi. Helsingin metroliikenteestä on vaikea sanoa, koska ei ole lainsäädäntöä, jonka perusteella asian voisi todeta. Mutta sen perusteella, mitä liikennöintikäytännöistä voi ymmärtää, lähtökohtana on nollatoleranssi. Ja siis myös maanpinnalla ja sen yläpuolella olevilla rataosilla.

Katu/tieliikenteessä nollatoleranssin määrällinen ongelma ei ole joukkoliikenne, vaan yksityisautoilu. Mutta teknisesti joukkoliikenteessä bussit ovat ongelma, eivät niinkään raitiovaunut. Tässä ketjussakin on esitelty myös tilastoja, joiden perusteella sinunkin pitäisi uskoa asian olevan näin.




> Minusta lähtökohta, jossa raskasta raideliikennettä ja pintaliikennettä käsitellään täysin eri normien mukaisesti ei ole kestävä. Aikana jolloin junat törmäilivät jatkuvasti,  tilanne oli eri.


Mikähän on se aika, jolloin junat törmäilivät jatkuvasti. Olepa hyvä, ja kerro se meille! Minä epäilen, ettei sellaista aikaa ole ollutkaan.

Mutta itse asiasta, osaatko kertoa, miten katu/tieliikenne ja raideliikenne voidaan saada samojen normien mukaan kohdeltavaksi? Tai yksinkertaisemmin, miten voidaan saada katu/tieliikenteeseen nollatoleranssi kuten on raideliikenteessä?

Selvennykseksi totean, että raskasta raideliikennettä ja pintaliikennettä käsitellään jo täysin samojen normien mukaisesti, sillä suurin osa raskaasta raideliikenteestähän on pintaliikennettä. Mutta kun pintaliikenteeseen kuuluu myös maanpinnalla toimiva katu/tieliikenne, niin sitä osaa pintaliikenteestä ei käsitellä samalla tavalla kuin raskasta raideliikennettä tai raideliikennettä yleensä.

Vinkkinä sinulle jatkokeskusteluun: koita pysyä yhtenäisissä määritelmissä. Edes oman tekstisi sisällä. Ja jos et suostu esim. minun esittämiini määritelmiin, niin määrittele sitten omasi täsmällisesti, jotta tiedetään, mistä puhutaan. Edellä esimerkiksi taisit tarkoittaa pintaliikenteellä jotain muuta kuin Suomen rautatieverkkoa tunneleiden ulkopuolella tai Helsingin metroa Sörnäisistä itään poislukien rataosa ItäkeskusVartiokylänlahti.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Katu/tieliikenteessä nollatoleranssin määrällinen ongelma ei ole joukkoliikenne, vaan yksityisautoilu. Mutta teknisesti joukkoliikenteessä bussit ovat ongelma, eivät niinkään raitiovaunut. Tässä ketjussakin on esitelty myös tilastoja, joiden perusteella sinunkin pitäisi uskoa asian olevan näin.


Jalankulkijat ovat katuliikenteessä ongelma koska he juoksevat kadun yli ehtiäkseen bussiin tai raitiovaunuun, jonka he näkevät olevan saapumassa tai lähdössä, ja jäävät autojen tai muun liikenteen alle.




> Mikähän on se aika, jolloin junat törmäilivät jatkuvasti. Olepa hyvä, ja kerro se meille! Minä epäilen, ettei sellaista aikaa ole ollutkaan.


Hän varmaan tarkoitti että 1800-luvulla, Englannissa varsinkin, vakavia junien törmäyksiä sattui vähintään joka kuukausi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kuten viestissäni kirjoitin, nollatoleranssin raja on raideliikenteen ja katu/tieliikenteen välillä.


Miksi? Onko kunniakkaampaa kuolla linja-auton liiskaamana? Lohdullisempaa riutua ratikan rampauttamana? Hienompaa heittää henkensä henkilöauton heittämänä? Mutta jumalatonta jäädä junan alle tai pirullista puristua metrossa?

Minusta perustelut tuolla rajalle ovat "Kyse on ihan eri asiasta, mun suosikkiliikennevälineillä pitää olla eri säännöt." tai "Näin on toimittu iät ajat" tasolla. Haiskahtaa aika lailla joko propagandalta tai itsepetokselta.

Toki yksi tapa luoda yhteismitallisuutta on muuttaa turvallisuutta euroiksi ja laskea niissä. Silloin ei olla ehdottomuuden nollatoleranssissa eikä kohtalonuskossa "Onnettomuuksia vain tapahtuu". Vaikka kuolemien, loukkaantumisten ja turvallisuusriskien hinnoittelu on ikävää, se on yksi keino luoda yhteismitallisempaa tapaa arvioida liikenteen turvallisuutta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:51 ----------




> Mutta itse asiasta, osaatko kertoa, miten katu/tieliikenne ja raideliikenne voidaan saada samojen normien mukaan kohdeltavaksi? Tai yksinkertaisemmin, miten voidaan saada katu/tieliikenteeseen nollatoleranssi kuten on raideliikenteessä?


Esimerkiksi unohtamalla koko nollatoleranssi käsite, koska se johtaa harhaan silloin kun riskit pienenevät riittävästi. Nollariskiähän ei ole olemassa. Aletaan käsitellä eri liikennemuotoja nollavisio pohjalta, hinnoitellaan riskit, ei yli-investoida raskaan raideliikenteen turvallisuuteen eikä alimitoiteta katu/tieliikenteen turvallisuutta.

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi? Onko kunniakkaampaa kuolla linja-auton liiskaamana?


Tuommoisissa heitoissa ei ole mieltä. Tieliikenteessä on yksinkertaisesti täysin tuntemattomia muuttujia loputtomasti enemmän kuin rautateillä ja metrossa. Kanssamotoristien toiminnasta tai kyvyistä tai kalustosta ei voida koskaan varmistua samalla tavalla kuin ammattilaisten hoitamassa liikenteessä, ainakaan käyttämättä tolkuttomasti rahaa ja pistämättä isoa määrää ajokortteja pysyvästi hyllylle. Jossain vaiheessa automaatti ajanee autoa paremmin kuin ihminen, ja silloin varmasti syntyykin debatti.

----------


## petteri

> Tieliikenteessä on yksinkertaisesti täysin tuntemattomia muuttujia loputtomasti enemmän kuin rautateillä ja metrossa. Kanssamotoristien toiminnasta tai kyvyistä tai kalustosta ei voida koskaan varmistua samalla tavalla kuin ammattilaisten hoitamassa liikenteessä, ainakaan käyttämättä tolkuttomasti rahaa ja pistämättä isoa määrää ajokortteja pysyvästi hyllylle. Jossain vaiheessa automaatti ajanee autoa paremmin kuin ihminen, ja silloin varmasti syntyykin debatti.


Loputon määrä muuttujia? Ei sentään. Suuri määrä kyllä.

Mietitään vaikka lentoliikennettä 1950-luvun alussa, lentokoneita tuhoutui jatkuvasti. Tai rautateitä 1800-luvun lopulla, jolloin junat törmäilivät jatkuvasti. Tai että vuonna 1972 tieliikenteessä kuoli 1156 henkeä. Sen jälkeen eniten onnettomuuksia aiheuttaviin muuttujiiin on selvästi pystytty vaikuttamaan.

Mihinköhän olisi päästy, jos olisi vaan hyväksytty, että on olemassa niin paljon "tuntemattomia muuttujia", ettei mitään ei kannata tehdä. Raskaassa raideliikenteessä aletaan olla tasolla, jossa merkittäviä turvallisuusparannuksia ei ole enää mahdollista tehdä, kun riskit ovat jo niin pienet. Katu/tieliikenteessä ollaan siihen verrattuna vielä rautateiden 1800-luvulla, vaikka suorastaan infernaalinen tieliikenteen 1970-luku onkin jo takana.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mietitään vaikka lentoliikennettä 1950-luvun alussa, lentokoneita tuhoutui jatkuvasti. Tai rautateitä 1800-luvun lopulla, jolloin junat törmäilivät jatkuvasti. Tai että vuonna 1972 tieliikenteessä kuoli 1156 henkeä. Sen jälkeen eniten onnettomuuksia aiheuttaviin muuttujiiin on selvästi pystytty vaikuttamaan.
> 
> Mihinköhän olisi päästy, jos olisi vaan hyväksytty, että on olemassa niin paljon "tuntemattomia muuttujia", ettei mitään ei kannata tehdä. Raskaassa raideliikenteessä aletaan olla tasolla, jossa merkittäviä turvallisuusparannuksia ei ole enää mahdollista tehdä, kun riskit ovat jo niin pienet. Katu/tieliikenteessä ollaan siihen verrattuna vielä rautateiden 1800-luvulla, vaikka suorastaan infernaalinen tieliikenteen 1970-luku onkin jo takana.


Aika provokatiivinen väite. On totta että turvallisuus on parantunut, mutta ei 1800-luvun junaliikenteessä tai 1950-luvun lentoliikenteessä eletty periaatteella että katsotaan miten rämäpäisesti voidaan toimia ja silti selvitään hengissä. Kummassakin tapauksessa turvallisuustavoitteena on ollut senhetkisen teknologian puitteissa kontrolloida riskejä niin että ne eivät toteudu. Autoilussa on erilainen turvallisuuskulttuuri: totta kai autoillessakin yritetään välttää onnettomuuksia, mutta kun onnettomuus tapahtuu, se yleensä selitetään ympäristö- tai vastaavista tekijöistä johtuvaksi ja korkeintaan sanotaan, että olisi pitänyt esim. sopeuttaa ajonopeus olosuhteisiin.

----------


## petteri

Käsitykseni mukaan juna- ja lentoliikenteen sekä tieliikenteen turvallisuuskulttuurit eivät ole mitenkään sisäsyntyisiä, vaan pitemmän aikajänteen aikana muodostuneita. Rautateillä "hulluuden huippu" oli 1800-luvun jälkipuoliskolla jolloin liikenteen tihentyessä ja junien nopeutuessa onnettomuudet ja niiden seuraukset lisääntyivät aika räjähdysmäisesti. 

Samanlainen tilanne oli lentoliikenteessä 1950-luvun alussa kun toisen maailmansodan aikana oli opittu kyllä rakentamaan lentokoneita, mutta eihän sotakoneiden turvallisuudella ollut kauheasti väliä. Kun sitten siviili-ilmailu alkoi kasvaa hyvin nopeasti jälleenrakennuskauden hellittäessä ja talouden kasvaessa rajusti, lentoliikenteen hyvin puutteellinen turvallisuuskulttuuri ja -koneisto törmäsi silmille, monilla lentokentillä todella kirjaimellisesti.

Vasta yleisen mielenpiteen paine alkoi ajaa noiden alojen kulttuuria hitaasti turvallisempaan suuntaan. Tärkeä syy erilaiselle kehityspolulle on, että juna- ja lentoliikenteessä on aika helppo löytää "syyllisiä" ja päätöksenteko on kuitenkin kohtuullisen keskitettyä, kun on ollut olemassa rautatieyhtiöitä ja lentoyhtiöitä. Turvallisuutta on siis pystytty johtamaan.

Tieliikenteessä on näihin päiviin asti yleisesti hyväksytty ajatus, ettei sitä voida johtaa ja kun kukaan ei varsinaisesti ole turvallisuudesta vastuussa turvallisuuskulttuurillakaan ei ole väliä. Muu yhteiskunta on kuitenkin muuttunut niin paljon turvallisemmaksi, että paineet katuliikenteen turvallisuudelle kasvavat koko ajan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aika provokatiivinen väite. On totta että turvallisuus on parantunut, mutta ei 1800-luvun junaliikenteessä tai 1950-luvun lentoliikenteessä eletty periaatteella että katsotaan miten rämäpäisesti voidaan toimia ja silti selvitään hengissä. Kummassakin tapauksessa turvallisuustavoitteena on ollut senhetkisen teknologian puitteissa kontrolloida riskejä niin että ne eivät toteudu. Autoilussa on erilainen turvallisuuskulttuuri: totta kai autoillessakin yritetään välttää onnettomuuksia, mutta kun onnettomuus tapahtuu, se yleensä selitetään ympäristö- tai vastaavista tekijöistä johtuvaksi ja korkeintaan sanotaan, että olisi pitänyt esim. sopeuttaa ajonopeus olosuhteisiin.


Siviili-ilmailun alkuaikoina koko ala oli niin uusi että kokemusta ei ollut siitä miten koneet käyttäyvyvät missäkin olosuhteissa. Tekniikka oli kanssa aika alkeellista ja vielä 1950-luvulla matkustajakoneina käytettiin vanhoista pommikoneista muunneltuja malleja, ja lentäjät olivat sotajermuja jotka olivat tottuneita ottamaan riskejä.

Kuten varmaan jokainen meistä tietää niin 2. maailmansodan jälkeen käytiin lentokonevalmistajien kesken kovaa kilpailua siitä kuka rakentaa ensimmäisen kaupallisen liikenteen toimivan suihkukoneen, koska luvassa oli paljon rahaa, ja voittaneen valmistajan Comet-koneet  "räjähtelivät" siksi että ei tiedetty miten ne kestävät todellisissa olosuhteissa, ts niitä ei oltu koelennetty riittävän kauan että oltaisiin oltu varmoja niiden kestävyydestä.

1800-luvun Britanniassa rautatieliikenne oli kanssa rajusti kilpailtua, ja junien nopeus oli tärkeä kilpailuvaltti, ja raha (tai sen puute)  saneli miten turvallisesti junia viitsitään ajaa. Työsuojelu oli kanssa 1800-luvun maailmassa heikossa kantimissa. 

Automaailmassa pistetään turvallisuudelle tuotekehityksessä paljon painoarvoa, kalleimmissa autoissa on kaikki mahdolliset laittet jotta onnettomuuksilta vältyttäisiin tai niiden sattuessa henkilövahingot olisivat pienimät mahdolliset. Usein kuitenkin autoilijat eivät välitä ostaa niitä koska sellaiset autot ovat tavalliselle kuluttajalle liian kalliit, vaan valitaan perusautoja, tai nuoret autoilijat valitsevat ennemmin mahdollisimman paljon hevosvoimia muun turvallisuuden sijaan.


t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Automaailmassa pistetään turvallisuudelle tuotekehityksessä paljon painoarvoa, kalleimmissa autoissa on kaikki mahdolliset laittet jotta onnettomuuksilta vältyttäisiin tai niiden sattuessa henkilövahingot olisivat pienimät mahdolliset.


Ihan kaikkea mahdollista ei kuitenkaan ole odotettavissa ainakaan autotehtaiden puolelta. Mikä olisi seuraavan kymmenen vuoden ajalla suurin mahdollinen turvatekninen edistysaskel? Minusta se olisi järjestelmä, jossa jokaiseen uuteen autoon tai moottoripyörään asennettaisiin laitteisto, joka valvoisi nopeusrajoitusten noudattamista gps-perusteisesti, niin ettei voisi ajaa ylinopeutta ja lisäksi rajoittaisi kiihtyvyyttä kaupunkialueilla. Toki sitä, ettei järjestelmää kierretä pitäisi myös valvoa elektronisesti.

Tuollaista järjestelmää voisi ajaa sisään aluksi myös vapaaehtoisesti esimerkiksi niin, että autoissa ja moottoripyörissä, joissa ei tuollaista laitteistoa ole olisi vaikka kaksinkertainen käyttömaksu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuten varmaan jokainen meistä tietää niin 2. maailmansodan jälkeen käytiin lentokonevalmistajien kesken kovaa kilpailua siitä kuka rakentaa ensimmäisen kaupallisen liikenteen toimivan suihkukoneen, koska luvassa oli paljon rahaa, ja voittaneen valmistajan Comet-koneet  "räjähtelivät" siksi että ei tiedetty miten ne kestävät todellisissa olosuhteissa, ts niitä ei oltu koelennetty riittävän kauan että oltaisiin oltu varmoja niiden kestävyydestä.


Cometin ongelma oli muistaakseni metallin väsyminen, joka johti siihen että tietyn ajan jälkeen kone vain repeytyi palasiksi taivaalla. Koska kyseessä oli ensimmäinen matkustajasuihkukone, ei ymmärretty että suihkukonenopeuksissa väsyminen on ihan eri dekadin ongelma kuin vanhanaikaisissa hitaissa potkurikoneissa. Ei kai tässä suinkaan kyseessä ole se, että rämäpäisyyksissään ei viitsitty testata kunnolla vaan yksinkertaisesti ei vain vielä ymmärretty millä asioilla on merkitystä ja mitä pitäisi testata ja kuinka pitkään. Sama ongelma ei enää toistu, koska nyt siihen tiedetään varautua, mutta uusissa teknologioissa voi edelleen esiintyä vastaavia ennalta tuntemattomia ongelmia, vakaviakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Cometin ongelma oli muistaakseni metallin väsyminen, joka johti siihen että tietyn ajan jälkeen kone vain repeytyi palasiksi taivaalla. Koska kyseessä oli ensimmäinen matkustajasuihkukone, ei ymmärretty että suihkukonenopeuksissa väsyminen on ihan eri dekadin ongelma kuin vanhanaikaisissa hitaissa potkurikoneissa. Ei kai tässä sunkaan kyseessä ole se, että rämäpäisyyksissään ei viitsitty testata kunnolla vaan yksinkertaisesti ei vain vielä ymmärretty millä asioilla on merkitystä ja mitä pitäisi testata ja kuinka pitkään. Sama ongelma ei enää toistu, koska nyt siihen tiedetään varautua, mutta uusissa teknologioissa voi edelleen esiintyä vastaavia ennalta tuntemattomia ongelmia, vakaviakin.


Metallin repeytymien alkoi liian suurista, suorakaiteenmuotoisista  ikkunoista. Kone repeytyi kuin säilykepurkki ikkunarivien kohdalla. Ikkunat oli suuria siksi että matkustajat näkisivät ulos mahdollisiman hyvin, ja potkurikoneissa siitä ei ollut ongelmaa. Tietysti se voidaan laittaa tietämättömyyden syyksi, mutta myöhemmin lentokonevalmistajat oppivat että uutta konetyyppiä kannattaa testata riittävästi ennen kaupallista matkustajaliikennekäyttöä. Siksi mitkään pikkulafkat eivät rakenna matkustajakoneita koska uuden konetyypin luominen maksaa älyttömästi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta perustelut tuolla rajalle ovat "Kyse on ihan eri asiasta, mun suosikkiliikennevälineillä pitää olla eri säännöt." tai "Näin on toimittu iät ajat" tasolla. Haiskahtaa aika lailla joko propagandalta tai itsepetokselta.


Edellä lainatussa moitit sitä, että kirjoitin turvallisuuskulttuurin ja nollatoleranssin rajan olevan katu/tieliikenteen ja raideliikenteen välillä. Mutta lainatun viestin jälkeen monessa viestissä selität sitä, miksi katu/tieliikenteessä turvallisuuskulttuuri on puutteellista ja päädyt lopulta vaatimaan mm. GPS-pohjaista nopeusrajoitusten noudattamispakkoa. Tiedätkö, mitä tekee kulunvalvonta rautateillä? Siis ihan kaikenlaisilla, myös niillä, joilla on kalustona raitiovaunuja. Se estää ajamasta yli sallitun nopeuden!

Itsekin siis mielessäsi asetat rajan tuvallisuuskulttuurissa tie/katuliikenteen ja raideliikenteen välille. Mutta jos minä sanon asian olevan siten, herjasi alkavat lentää niin, että monitori kastuisi, jos roiskeet välittyisivät näiden viestien myötä.

Minusta tässä on ollut välillä hyvääkin keskustelua liikenneturvallisuuden periaatteista. Mutta sanopa nyt, kun ketjun nimi on automaattinen metro, koskevatko nämä periaattet mielestäsi kuljettajatonta metroa vai ei? Sillä jos koitan tehdä yhteenvetoa tästä ketjusta suunnilleen viestin nro 1000 jälkeen, kyse on siitä, että mielestäsi automaattikone on ihmistä parempi, mutta siltä ei kuitenkaan ole tarpeen vaatia samaa kuin ihmiseltä. Ja luokkaa tuhatta ihmistä suurella nopeudella kuljettavalle metrojunalle ei sovi asettaa yhtään tiukempia turvallisuusvaatimuksia kuin kadulla hitaasti ajavalle raitiovaunulle, koska ihmismäärällä ja nopeudella ei ole sinun mukaasi turvallisuusriskille mitään merkitystä. Eli oletko sitä mieltä, että kuljettajattomaan metroon ei tarvitse soveltaa edes niitä turvallisuusvaatimuksia kuin kaikkeen muuhun liikenteeseen? Eikä missään tapauksessa kovempia?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta lainatun viestin jälkeen monessa viestissä selität sitä, miksi katu/tieliikenteessä turvallisuuskulttuuri on puutteellista ja päädyt lopulta vaatimaan mm. GPS-pohjaista nopeusrajoitusten noudattamispakkoa.


Sun kannattaa oppia erottamaan sarkasmit.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sun kannattaa oppia erottamaan sarkasmit.


Kiitos, Rainer. Mutta joskus se on aika vaikeata.  :Smile: 

Osaatko auttaa ja sanoa, kummassa Petteri on sarkaistinen? Siinä, että katu/tieliikenteessä on turvallisuuspuutteita ja tarvitaan mm. GPS-pakkonopeusrajoitus vai että ei turvallisuudesta kannata maksaa. En tosiaankaan oikein pysy kärryillä, mutta olenkin varmaan liian vanha.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Osaatko auttaa ja sanoa, kummassa Petteri on sarkaistinen? Siinä, että katu/tieliikenteessä on turvallisuuspuutteita ja tarvitaan mm. GPS-pakkonopeusrajoitus vai että ei turvallisuudesta kannata maksaa. En tosiaankaan oikein pysy kärryillä, mutta olenkin varmaan liian vanha.


Se eka.  
Lainsäätäjä joka ajaa läpi pakollista nopeusrajoitinta henkilöautoihin tekee poliittisen itsemurhan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lainsäätäjä joka ajaa läpi pakollista nopeusrajoitinta henkilöautoihin tekee poliittisen itsemurhan.


No joo. Samat puolueet täällä pitävät valtaa, vaikka on säädetty turvavyöpakko, katalysaattorit, nopeusrajoitukset, raskaan kaluston nopeusrajoittimet, talvirengaspakko jne. Jopa tupakkalaki! Ei järjen puolella oleminen edes sillöin tällöin tapa. Puoluettakaan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Minusta tässä on ollut välillä hyvääkin keskustelua liikenneturvallisuuden periaatteista. Mutta sanopa nyt, kun ketjun nimi on automaattinen metro, koskevatko nämä periaattet mielestäsi kuljettajatonta metroa vai ei? Sillä jos koitan tehdä yhteenvetoa tästä ketjusta suunnilleen viestin nro 1000 jälkeen, kyse on siitä, että mielestäsi automaattikone on ihmistä parempi, mutta siltä ei kuitenkaan ole tarpeen vaatia samaa kuin ihmiseltä. Ja luokkaa tuhatta ihmistä suurella nopeudella kuljettavalle metrojunalle ei sovi asettaa yhtään tiukempia turvallisuusvaatimuksia kuin kadulla hitaasti ajavalle raitiovaunulle, koska ihmismäärällä ja nopeudella ei ole sinun mukaasi turvallisuusriskille mitään merkitystä. Eli oletko sitä mieltä, että kuljettajattomaan metroon ei tarvitse soveltaa edes niitä turvallisuusvaatimuksia kuin kaikkeen muuhun liikenteeseen? Eikä missään tapauksessa kovempia?


Automaattimetrolta vaaditaan jo nykyään paljon enemmän kuin miltään ihmisen ajamalta systeemiltä. Minusta ongelmana on se, että automaattimetrolle asetettavat tekniset turvallisuusvaatimukset alkavat olla niin tähtitieteellisiä, ettei niissä ole enää mitään järkeä. Lisäinvestoinnilla joko tekniikkaan tai valvovaan ihmistyöhön ei enää saada turvallisuusmielessä katetta, kun suuremmat riskitekijät ovat jo muualla. 

Raskaan raideliikenteen turvallisuus on nykysysteemeillä enemmän kiinni kunnossapidosta, asennusten ja korjausten verifionnista, turvallisuuskulttuurista jne kuin pelkästä tekniikasta tai valvonnasta. On kyse satunnaisista inhimillisista tekijöistä, joita ei voi hallita "suoraan". Tekniikka ei voi kokonaan estää sitä, että asentaja asentaa piirin väärin eikä sitä testata oikein, esimerkiksi korjaustöissä joku järjestelmä ohitetaan eikä sitä aktivoida uudestaan tai kulunvalvonnan kunnossapitoa laiminlyödään. Nuo ovat nykyään uusissa järjestelmissä suurimpia järjestelmän sisäisten riskien aiheuttajia, sekä kuljettaja-ajossa että automaatilla.  

Toisaalta kaduilla kulkevien liikennevälineille ei ole muka sopiva esittää turvallisuusvaatimuksia, kun yksiköt ovat pieniä ja yksittäiset onnettomuudet ovat pienempiä, mutta niitä tapahtuu valtavan usein raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen verrattuna ja ne aiheuttavat yhteensä enemmän inhimillistä kärsimystä. Ja myös noiden onnettomuuksien tilastointi vähän ontuu, jos matkustaja jää auton alle kiirehtiessään ratikkaan, kyllä kyseessä on osaltaan myös joukkoliikenteen aiheuttama onnettomuus.

Minusta on hyvin ristiriitaista, että tämänkin foorumin metro- ja junaketjut ovat täynnä keskustelua mitä yksityiskohtaisemmista ja kalliimmista turvallisuusvaatimuksista, joiden vaikutukset ovat usein aika marginaalisia ja samaan aikaan nykyistä tiukemmat turvallisuusvaatimukset kaduilla kulkevalle joukkoliikenteelle tyrmätään perusteettomina ja kalliina. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti väistellään ongelmaa: "Nyt kyse on katuliikenteestä, sille on aina ennenkin ollut eri säännöt ja tuo nollatolarenssi ja muut turvaliisuusjutut kuuluun metroon, ei koske meitä." argumentilla.

----------


## hylje

Katuliikenteessä on pysyviä riskitekijöitä, jotka poistamalla katu lakkaa olemasta katu. Jalankulkijoista ei esimerkiksi päästä eroon, ja jalankulkijoita eivät liikennesäännöt de facto koske. He voivat päättää ylittää tien vaarallisesta kohdasta, he voivat päättää juosta auton tai ratikan eteen. Tätä päätäntävaltaakaan ei voi rajoittaa ilman ihmisten lakkaamista olemasta ihmisiä.

Kadulle ei myöskään voida asentaa kattaavaa eristysaitaa ihmisten ja kulkuneuvojen väliin, koska kulkuneuvoista siirrytään jalkakäytävälle ja takaisin koko ajan. Vaikka aita olisi kestävä, ylitsepääsemätön ja viihtyisä, siinä on niin paljon kenen tahansa käytettävissä olevia ovia ettei se eristä mitään. Kun ratkaisut ovat kalliita, epäkäytännöllisiä ja ihmiset eivät niistä pidä -- Kaivokadulle piti palauttaa suojatiet huolimatta alikulusta -- ei sitä voi pitää edistyksenä.

Katuja ei voi ikinä täyseristää, ja vain täyseristys ylipäätään mahdollistaa nollatoleranssin tavoittelun. Siksi kadulla hyväksytään riskit, eikä muuta voida.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kadulle ei myöskään voida asentaa kattaavaa eristysaitaa ihmisten ja kulkuneuvojen väliin, koska kulkuneuvoista siirrytään jalkakäytävälle ja takaisin koko ajan. Vaikka aita olisi kestävä, ylitsepääsemätön ja viihtyisä, siinä on niin paljon kenen tahansa käytettävissä olevia ovia ettei se eristä mitään. Kun ratkaisut ovat kalliita, epäkäytännöllisiä ja ihmiset eivät niistä pidä -- Kaivokadulle piti palauttaa suojatiet huolimatta alikulusta -- ei sitä voi pitää edistyksenä.
> 
> Katuja ei voi ikinä täyseristää, ja vain täyseristys ylipäätään mahdollistaa nollatoleranssin tavoittelun. Siksi kadulla hyväksytään riskit, eikä muuta voida.


Suomessa jalankulkutunneleita ei siksi haluta rakentaa koska niistä tulee pultsareiden kokoontumispaikkoja. Muutenhan ne olisivat toimiva tapa ehkäistä jalankulkuonnettomuksia. 

Muutenkin metroa koskeva keskustelu Suomessa pyörii (muualla kuin tässä foorumissa) pitkälti järjestyshäiriö-ongelmien ympärillä. Suomalaiselle viinapäälle ei urbaani ympäristö sovi?

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Otettaisiinko ystävämme arkirealismi mukaan tähän keskusteluun?

Aloitetetaan siitä että pintaliikennettä on täysin riippumatta siitä että onko maanalaista liikennettä. Varsinkin joukkoliikenteessä mahdollinen vähennys maanalaisesta joukkoliikenteestä on pieni. Leikitään vaikka että puolet välin Kurvi - Rautatientori busseista korvattaisiin metroliitynnällä. Tuo seuraus on että kulkee yksi bussi vähemmän noin 20 sekunnin välein. Voidaan tietenkin ajatella että matkustajalta jää ajoradan ylityksiä pois, sanotaan vaikka kaksi kappaletta niistä kahdestakymmenetä joita hänen matkallaan on.

Ei tommoisella ole mitään merkitystä. Tämän takia vertailu pintaliikenteen ja maanalaisen liikenteen välillä on älytön. Edes autoliikenteessä ei ole mitenkään selvää että liikennemäärä korreloi onnettomuuksien kanssa, koska pienemmillä liikennemäärillä ajonopeudet kasvavat.

Maanalaisessa liikenteesä torjutaan suuronnettomuuksia. Jos nyt jotain katastrofiskenaariota miettii niin käsistä riistäytynyt palo maanalaisissa tiloissa voisi tappaa tuhansia ihmisiä. Yksittäiset onnettomuudet ei ole se uhkakuva, tosin ne voivat olla osa tapahtumaketjua, esimerkiksi se että juna pysähtyy kun joku toikkaroi kiskoille on riski, ja turvallisuus lähtee siitä että riskit minimoidaan.

Tunnelitilojen ominaisuus, nimenomaan siksi että ne ovat eristettyjä, on että niissä ei ole luontaista tuuletusta, niistä on vaikea päästä pois, niihin on vaikea saada apua, jne. Tätä kompensoidaan sitten riskien minimoinnilla, tuuletuslaitteilla, poistumisjärjestelyillä, tms. Ja ne kaiki laitteet on jotain joka potentiaalisesti hajoaa ja poistumistiekin voi olla tukossa, niin sitten rakennetaan varajärjestelyjä. Kaikki tämä maksaa, pitää huoltaa, korjata ja korvata. Näin yhden sveitsiläisen arvion autotunnelista jonka mukaan sinänsä astronomisen hintainen tunneli on jopa kalliimpi ylläpitää kuin rakentaa tämän takia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Automaattimetrolta vaaditaan jo nykyään paljon enemmän kuin miltään ihmisen ajamalta systeemiltä.


Täh? Miten niin? Automaatiltahan vaaditaan vähemmän, esimerkiksi siltä ei vaadita kykyä osata tehdä pieniä korjaustoimenpiteitä juniin, eikä siltä vaadita samanlaista näkökykyä eteen päin kuin ihmiskuljettajalta.

----------


## kouvo

> Minusta on hyvin ristiriitaista, että tämänkin foorumin metro- ja junaketjut ovat täynnä keskustelua mitä yksityiskohtaisemmista ja kalliimmista turvallisuusvaatimuksista, joiden vaikutukset ovat usein aika marginaalisia ja samaan aikaan nykyistä tiukemmat turvallisuusvaatimukset kaduilla kulkevalle joukkoliikenteelle tyrmätään perusteettomina ja kalliina.


Kyl mää nyt oon ku klapil päähä lyäty. Onko tosiaan näin ja onko pintajoukkoliikenteitä Suomessa muka paljon enemmän kuin automaattimetroja?

Muurien rakentaminen katujen varsille ja niiden varustaminen muutaman metrin välein jalankulkuovilla vaikutti loistoajatukselta.

----------


## Antero Alku

YLE:ssä uutinen automaattimetrosta:
http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2012/0...a_3197715.html

Voiko uutisen perusteella päätellä, että HKL:n johtokunta ei enää käsittelekään Siemensin kanssa tehdyn kaupan kohtaloa, vaan siitä on jo sovittu tuomatta asiaa johtokunnan päätettäväksi?

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> YLE:ssä uutinen automaattimetrosta:
> http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2012/0...a_3197715.html





> Aiesopimus on olennaisesti aiempaa heikompi eli hintalappu tulee olemaan erittäin iso. Se tulee olemaan satoja miljoonia euroja.


Satoja, monikossa? Voisko olla totta, vai onko tuohon veikattu vanhojen junien uusiminen kokonaan, mitä Lehtinen näyttäis maalailevan?

----------


## petteri

Olisikohan niin, että vanhoja junia joudutaan modernisoimaan, kun ne toimivat vain vanhan kulunvalvonnan kanssa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisikohan niin, että vanhoja junia joudutaan modernisoimaan, kun ne toimivat vain vanhan kulunvalvonnan kanssa?


Kyllä. Jos kulunvalvonta muutetaan jatkuvaksi, junat eivät enää keskustele radan kanssa baliisien eli tietyissä paikoissa sijaitsevien sähköisesti toimivien opastinlaitteiden avulla, vaan ne alkavat keskustella radan kanssa jatkuvan antennina toimivan kaapelin kanssa. Tämä muutos ei kuitenkaan ole junan näkökulmasta kovin suuri asia. Junissa on jo nyt vastaanottava laitteisto, jolla junan tehoasetusta ja jarrutusta muutetaan sen mukaan, mitä baliisista saatu tieto edellyttää. Tarvittava muutos on baliisivastaanottimen vaihtaminen jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan vastaanottimeen. Muuten junan rakennetta ei tarvitse muuttaa, sillä juna tottelee sitten vain baliisivastaanottimen sijasta jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan vastaanotinta.

Kuljettajattomuus edellyttää suurempia muutoksia, koska silloin vastaanottimen tiedon perusteella pitäisi osata asettaa sekä tehoa että jarrutusta jatkuvasti. Ei sekään mahdotonta ole, sillä junaan asennetaan silloin adapteri, joka tulkitsee vastaanottimeen tulleen tiedon samalla tavalla kuin ajo/jarrukahva viestittää junan tehon- ja jarrutuksen säätölaitteille halutun asetuksen. Ja tällainen sovitushan on koejunaan jo tehty.

Lehtitietojen mukaan kuljettajattoman järjestelmän kokonaishinta olisi 170 M. hankintasopimus ja valtuuston tilausvaltuus olivat aikanaan 120 M. Oli summa sitten mikä hyvänsä, se kuitenkin sisälsi sekä kaikkien vanhojen junien tarvittavat muutostyöt (=modernisointi) sekä laituriovet. Itse kulunvalvontaan ja junaohjaukseen liittyvien ratalaitteiden lisäksi.

En ymmärrä, mikä on se aiempi johon Ari Lehtinen YLE:n uutisessa viittaa. Mutta jos hankinnasta jätetään jotain pois, niin pitäisihän hankintahinnan alentua eikä muuttua isommaksi.

Antero

PS: Paitsi silloin, kun ostetaan panssarivaunun tykkitorneja kallioon asennettaviksi rannikkotykeiksi. Ne ostettiin putken vakaimen kanssa, koska vakaimien poisto olisi ollut lisätyö, josta olisi tullut lisähintaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lehtitietojen mukaan kuljettajattoman järjestelmän kokonaishinta olisi 170 M. hankintasopimus ja valtuuston tilausvaltuus olivat aikanaan 120 M.


Käsittäisin, että tilausvaltuus sisälsi vanhan metron automatisoinnin, mutta tuo 170 M taas sisältää myös Länsimetron.

----------


## tlajunen

> Junissa on jo nyt vastaanottava laitteisto, jolla junan tehoasetusta ja jarrutusta muutetaan sen mukaan, mitä baliisista saatu tieto edellyttää. Tarvittava muutos on baliisivastaanottimen vaihtaminen jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan vastaanottimeen.


Muutoksia lienee tarve tehdä enemmänkin, sillä ymmärtääkseni Helsingin Metron kulunvalvonta ei sisällä samanlaisia ennakkotietoja tai jarrutuskäyriä kuin vaikkapa rautateiden JKV. Lähinnä se vastaa mekaanisia "train stop"-turvalaitteita.

Lainaus suomenkielisestä wikipediasta, joka lähdeviittaa metrokuljettajan oppaaseen ja metroliikenteen toimintaohjeeseen:




> Metron kulunvalvontajärjestelmä poikkeaa valtion rataverkolla käytetystä kulunvalvontajärjestelmästä siten, että metron kulunvalvontajärjestelmä perustuu tiettyihin pisteisiin (pääopastimien kohdalle kiskojen väliin) sijoitettuihin ratalaitemagneetteihin. Junan pohjassa ohjaamon alapuolella on tätä magneettia vastaava anturi. Nämä ratalaitemagneetit deaktivoituvat, kun opastimeen asettuu ajoon oikeuttava opaste. Mikäli metrojuna sivuuttaa punaisen opastimen (jolloin magneetti on aktiivisena), laukaisee ratalaitemagneetti junassa hätäjarrutuksen (ns. pakkojarru). Metron kulunvalvonta ei siis periaatteessa estä kuljettajaa sivuuttamasta punaista opastinta, mutta käytännössä punaisen opastimen ohituksen yhteydessä tapahtuu pakkojarrutus. Lisäksi metroradalla on neljässä paikassa vastaavalla ratalaitemagneetilla toimivaa nopeudenvalvontapistettä, joissa ratalaitemagneetti aktivoituu ja laukaisee pakkojarrutuksen, jos juna sivuuttaa magneetin yhteydessä olevan nopeudenmittauspisteen ylinopeudella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muutoksia lienee tarve tehdä enemmänkin, sillä ymmärtääkseni Helsingin Metron kulunvalvonta ei sisällä samanlaisia ennakkotietoja tai jarrutuskäyriä kuin vaikkapa rautateiden JKV. Lähinnä se vastaa mekaanisia "train stop"-turvalaitteita.


Näin juuri olen ymmärtänyt tilanteen olevan. Mutta jatkuvankin kulunvalvonnan kanssa metron kulunvalvonta on tai voi olla yksinkertaisempaa kuin yleisen liikenteen rataverkolla. Kulussa on käytännössä vain yhdenlaisia junia, joiden merkittävin muuttuva tekijä on junan pituus. Mutta kun on kyse moottorivaunuista koostuvista junista, teho- ja jarrupainosuhteet ovat aina vakiot, koska moottori- ja jarruteho muuttuvat samassa suhteessa kuin pituuskin.

Vaikeammaksi mennään sitten, jos yritetään minimoida vuorovälejä ja junien etäisyyksiä, mihin HKL näytti pyrkineen. Ja mikä julkisuudessa olleiden tietojen perusteella ei ollutkaan sitä mitää luultiin. Siis jos kulunvalvonta ja automaattinen junaohjaus yrittävät jatkuvasti minimoida etäisyyden edellä kulkevaan junaan, se tapahtuu edellä kulkevan junan nopeuden perusteella. Silloin edellä kulkevan junan nopeuden muutos aiheuttaa välittömästi nopeuden muutoksen myös perässä kulkevaan junaan. Tämä edellyttää tietenkin moniportaista vetotehon ja jarrutuksen säätöä ja siten mutkikkaampaa kytkentää junan ja radan välille.

Jatkuvan puoliautomaattisen junaohjauksenkaan ei tarvitse olla niin monimutkainen kuin yllä, kun hyväksytään tolppiin perustuvan opastinjärjestelmän tapaan kyllin pitkä kiinteä vähimmäisturvaväli eli etäisyys edeltävään junaan. Tällöin etäisyys joustaa minimistä ylöspäin ja junan nopeus voidaan pitää vakiona lähtökiihdytyksen ja tulojarrutuksen välillä. Edellähän etäisyys ei jousta vaan perässä tulevan junan nopeus. Kiinteällä minimietäisyydellä ja tasaisella nopeudella ei saavuteta teoreettista vuoroväliminimiä, mutta miellyttävämpi ja taloudellisempi liikennöinti.

Antero

----------


## aki

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ingin_niskaan/ Kaupunki näyttää todellakin neuvotelleen Helsingin kannalta epäedullisen uuden aiesopimuksen Siemensin kanssa, mm. Junien huoltotyöt sekä junien muokkaaminen automaattijärjestelmän mukaiseksi aiotaan sysätä HKL:n vastuulle! Syyksi epäedulliseen sopimukseen kerrotaan tiukka aikataulu Länsimetron kanssa jonka takia neuvotteluvaraa ei juuri Siemensin kanssa ollut, nykyisen sopimuksen purkaminen tai pitkä oikeustaistelu Siemensin kanssa olisi viivästyttänyt länsimetron valmistumista ja tullut siten erittäin kalliiksi.

----------


## petteri

Tuossa näyttää taas kilpailutussäännökset ja aikataulu hyppäävän pahasti silmille. Sopimuksen purkamisella ei voi uhata, koska uusi tarjouskilpailu veisi vuosia ennen kuin todella päästäisiin töihin. Ja kyseessä ei kuitenkaan ole Siemensille niin iso kauppa, että purkautuminen todella tuntuisi.

Toisaalta Siemens tuntee parhaiten nykysysteemin ja on johtavia järjestelmätoimittajia. Eli sopimuksen purkaminen ja uusi tarjouskilpailu ei ehkä johtaisi sen parempaan tai halvempaan tulokseen, aikaa vaan kuluisi ja epävarmuus kasvaisi. Oikeusteitse tai sopimalla olisi toki mahdollista saada mahdollisesti korvauksia siitä, ettei alkuperäinen sopimus toteutunutkaan.

Olennaisin muutos sopimuksessa taitaa olla, että Siemens ei enää ota mitään vastuuta vanhan metrojunakaluston toimivuudesta, vaan se on HKL:n murhe.

----------


## kouvo

Onneksi kunnallisella puolella täydellinen ammattitaidottomuus ja epäpätevyys ei ole irtisanomisperuste.

----------


## Kani

> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ingin_niskaan/Syyksi epäedulliseen sopimukseen kerrotaan tiukka aikataulu Länsimetron kanssa jonka takia neuvotteluvaraa ei juuri Siemensin kanssa ollut, nykyisen sopimuksen purkaminen tai pitkä oikeustaistelu Siemensin kanssa olisi viivästyttänyt länsimetron valmistumista ja tullut siten erittäin kalliiksi.


Eli ei mitään uutta: metrositä ja metrotätä hinnalla millä hyvänsä.

Jos kansalaisilla olisi a) valtaa ja b) tietoa asioista, tällainen meno ei voisi jatkua vuosikymmenestä toiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Syyksi epäedulliseen sopimukseen kerrotaan tiukka aikataulu Länsimetron kanssa jonka takia neuvotteluvaraa ei juuri Siemensin kanssa ollut, nykyisen sopimuksen purkaminen tai pitkä oikeustaistelu Siemensin kanssa olisi viivästyttänyt länsimetron valmistumista ja tullut siten erittäin kalliiksi.


En pidä tätä minään perusteena. Espoossa ei rakenneta tunneleihin yhtään rataa vielä pariin vuoteen. Ja sekin voi olla optimistinen aikataulu. Toisaalta, mikä kiire koko Espoon metrolla on? Espoossa tai Helsingissä ei ole mitään mittavaa hanketta, jonka eteneminen tai valmistuminen on kiinni siitä, milloin Espoon suorat bussit muuttuvat vaihdolliseksi metroliitynnäksi. Ja arvelen, että Espoolle on vain rahoituksen kannalta helpompaa, mitä pidemmälle metron valmistuminen siirtyy.

Minä näen tämän ainoastaan siten, että ensin Espoon metroon tehtiin muutoksia, joiden tarkoitus oli pakottaa automaatin hankinta. Ja nyt niitä muutoksia sitten käytetään Siemensin eduksi ja molempien kaupunkien asukkaiden vahingoksi. En myöskään ymmärrä mitään muuta perustetta kuin Siemensin intressit sille, että junat varustetaan kuljettajattomalla ajolla kääntöraiteella käymisen tähden. Siitä asiasta ei taatusti kannata maksaa kymmeniä miljoonia, mutta Siemens on jo hankkinut laituriovia ja muita laitteita, jotka se haluaa saada myydyksi Helsinkiin. Ja kaikki vielä niin, ettei Siemens edes ota toimittamistaan laitteista vastuuta.

Ainoa oikea ja uskoakseni myös lainmukainen ratkaisu on uusi kilpailutus. Se ehditään hyvin hoitaa ennen kuin Espoossa aletaan rakentaa turvalaitteita, kunhan hankinta vain tällä kerralla hoidetaan kunnolla. Minkä luulisin nyt olevan mahdollista, kun on vähän hankittu oppia. Sen sijaan sopimuksen olennainen muuttaminen jälkikäteen sekä Helsingin että muiden myyjien vahingoksi voi johtaa pitkiin ja kalliisiin prosesseihin, joissa lopputuloksena Helsinki joutuu maksamaan kalliisti sekä Siemensille että vahinkoa kärsineille.

Mutta uusi kilpailutus on nimenomaan Helsingin ja HKL:n etu. Siemens saa luonnollisesti osallistua kilpailuun, mutta silloin se ei voi sanella ehtoja kuten nyt, vaan se joutuu ottamaan huomioon mahdollisuuden siitä, että ylihinnalla ja kovilla ehdoilla se saakin kerätä kamppeensa pois Helsingistä. Toisaalta tämä asetelma on Siemensin etu muihin tarjoajiin nähden. Ja siksi uusi kilpailutus on pelkästään eduksi meille.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Ainoa oikea ja uskoakseni myös lainmukainen ratkaisu on uusi kilpailutus.


Alkaa olla kiire, jos kerran nimet pistetään alle 15.2. Ehkä siksi Hesarikin saattoi julkaista juttunsa, nythän voi jo turvallisesti paljastaa koko sotkun, kun sitä ei ehdi enää estämään.

----------


## kaakkuri

Tuntematta yksityiskohtia teknisistä ratkaisuista tai tarjousmenettelystä, pintapuolisesti journalistien kertomana vaikuttaa kieltämättä vahvasti sille, että alkuperäinen julkisen hankintapäätöksen tarkoittama hankinta olisi muuttunut matkan varrella niin, että alkuperäisestä tarjouspyynnöstä ei liene paljoa jäljellä.

Siksi noilla pintapuolisilla tiedoilla vaikuttaisi myös sille, että alkuperäinen hankinta olisi mennyt pieleen. Pieleen menneen hankinnan lopputulos on juurikin sopimuksen päättäminen (irtisanomalla tai purkamalla) ja hyvitysmaksun vaatiminen. Kuka vaatii ja keneltä, on sitten toinen asia.

Hankinta sinällään jatkaa eloaan toisaalla menemällä uuteen tarjouskierrokseen eli hankinta alkaa siinä mielessä alusta. Hankintamenettely ei siis tarkoita sitä, että ensin käydään joku kierros yksillä ehdoilla ja kun ne osottautuvat vaikeiksi tai mahdottomiksi, muutetaan sääntöjä ja ehtoja jatkaen muuten hankintaa kuten ennenkin.

Nyt vaikuttaa juurikin sille, että HKL kilpailuttaa hankinnan, Siemens voittaa tuon kilpailun ja päätetään tehdä hankinta Siemensiltä. Osoittautuu, ettei hankinnan kohteena olevaa kyetä toimittamaan hankinnan ehdoilla, joten muutetaan hankittavaa. Samalla ilmeisesti ehdotkin ainakin hinnan ja toimitusajan osalta muuttuvat. 

Voineekin aiheellisesti kysyä, mitä alkuperäisestä (hankinnasta) on enää jäljellä? Mitä oikein hankittiin ja mitä saatiin? Saatiinko sitä mitä haluttiin ja mistä tarjoukset pyydettiin ja kysyttiinkö lopullisen hankinnan kohdetta oikeasti keneltäkään muulta kuin Siemensiltä? Jos ei ja ei, niin kuka päätti pitää kilpailun yhdestä hankinnasta lain määräämällä tavalla ja sitten hankkia ilman kilpailua jotain ihan muuta ja ihan muilla ehdoilla? Mitä siinä 15.2.2012 paperissa oikein lukee ja onko siinä enää mitään jäljellä siitä alkuperäisestä hankinta-asiakirjasta johon on pyydetty tarjouksia? Onko tuo tosiaan noin kuin näyttää?

----------


## aki

Oma maalaisjärkeni sanoisi että nyt olisi todellakin viisainta purkaa Siemensin kanssa tehty sopimus ja aloittaa puhtaalta pöydältä siten, että päätettäisiin uusia pelkkä kulunvalvonta joka Länsimetron takia on joka tapauksessa uusittava, tämä työ taitaa olla jo käynnissä? Periaattessa vanhaan M100-sarjaan ei ole mitään järkeä alkaa jälkiasentamaan puoliautomatin vaatimaa tekniikkaa koska koko sarja on jo kertaalleen saneerattu ja kuitenkaan sarjasta ei saataisi täysautomaattista, vaan kuljettajat jäävät ohjaamoon lähes turhanpanteiksi! Pelkkä Kulunvalvonta uusimalla voidaan nykyisellä kalustolla liikennöidä aina 2020-luvun loppupuolelle, jolloin uuden, M100-sarjan syrjäyttävän sarjan hankinta on ajankohtainen. Eli siirryttäisiin kerralla täysautomaattiin sitten kun M100-sarja korvataan uudella junasarjalla, tämä 10-15 vuoden "välivaihe" voidaan liikennöidä aivan hyvin kuljettajaohjatuilla junilla, 2,5min vuorovälillä se onnistuu yhtä hyvin kuin automaatilla.

----------


## petteri

Minusta tuon uudelleen kilpailuttaminen ei ole järkevää eikä tarpeellista. Hankinnan nimi on muuten liikenteenohjaus- ja kulunvalvontajärjestelmän hankinta. Toki hankinnan sisältö nyt muuttuu jonkin verran, mutta yhä on kyse metron kulunvalvonnasta ja liikenneohjauksesta.

Hyvä syy olla kilpailuttamatta on myös, että hankintailmoitus julkaisiin 31.3.2007, hankintapäätös tehtiin 15.5.2008, sopimus solmittiin 11.12.2008(vanha metro)  ja 25.9.2009 (länsimetro). Valitukset markkinaoikeus hylkäsi 5.11.2010. (Markkinaoikeuden päätöksistä on vielä mahdollista valittaa korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen.)

Jos nyt aletaan tehdä uusiksi kilpailutusta, on suuri vaara, että länsimetron käyttöönotto viivästyy ja se tulee hyvin kalliiksi, kun kalliin investoinnin hyötyjä ei saada heti käyttöön, vaan joudutaan ajamaan sen sijaan bussiliikennettä, jolla liikennöinti maksaa enemmän. 

Uuden kilpailutuksen viimeiset valitukset käsiteltäisiin markkinaoikeudessa sitten ehkä vuonna 2014-2015, kun länsimetron pitäisi alkaa olla jo valmis. Kilpailutus ei myöskään todennäköisesti johtaisi parempaan lopputulokseen, kun nyt jatketaan Siemensin kanssa yhteistyötä, jo tehty testaus ja selvittelytyö ei mene suurelta osin hukkaan eikä hankintaa tarvitse aloittaa lähes nollapisteestä. On parempi jatkaa heti töitä, riitely oikeudessa on vain harvoin hedelmällistä.

----------


## Haltia

Moi, raporttia todellisesta tilanteesta vihdoin saatavilla: 
http://haltia.blogspot.com/2012/01/a...-hkln.html?m=1

----------


## kouvo

> Jos nyt aletaan tehdä uusiksi kilpailutusta, on suuri vaara, että länsimetron käyttöönotto viivästyy ja se tulee hyvin kalliiksi, kun kalliin investoinnin hyötyjä ei saada heti käyttöön, vaan joudutaan ajamaan sen sijaan bussiliikennettä, jolla liikennöinti maksaa enemmän.


Samaa retoriikkaa kuin mitä nämä kaksi Siemensin kyykyttämää sankaria käyttävät. Bussiliikenne e-Espoossahan ei ole olennaisesti kalliimpaa kuin tuleva länsimetroilu, taitaa olla jopa halvempaa, joten tämä kalliin investoinnin "hyötyjen" mahdollinen viivästyminen on perusteluna aikalailla tyhjä arpa. Muutenkin täydellisen romun tilaaminen aikataulukiireisiin vedoten ei pitemmällä tähtäimellä vaikuta oikein parhaalta idealta.

----------


## petteri

Kyllä Siemensillä on niin paljon referenssejä toimivista kulunvalvontajärjestelmistä, että "täydellisen romun tilaaminen" ei ole järin todennäköistä,. Toki Helsingin vanha metrojunakalusto aiheuttaa ongelmia. Vaikka liikaa ei kannattane silti säästää, muuten voi käydä niin kuin metron nykyisen kulunvalvontasysteemin kanssa, joka oli jo valmistuessaan vanhanaikainen. 

Ja tässä tapauksessa uusi kilpailutus ei suinkaan pienentäisi projektin epäonnistumisen riskiä, vaan suurentaisi sitä. Aloittamiseen puhtaalta pöydältä ei ole oikein aikaa kun länsimetron valmistuminen lähestyy. 

Täysimittainen uusi tarjouskilpailu ei vaikuta enää mahdolliselta aikataulusyistä. Jos sopimus puretaan jouduttaneen suorahankintaan tai muuten kevennettyyn hankintamenettelyyn.  Suorahankinnan saa tehdä jos kyse on esimerkiksi vanhan järjestelmän päivityksestä tai aikataulusyistä ei tarjouskilpailuun ole mahdollisuuksia. Silloinkin Siemens on vahvoilla.

----------


## teme

> Moi, raporttia todellisesta tilanteesta vihdoin saatavilla: 
> http://haltia.blogspot.com/2012/01/a...-hkln.html?m=1


Kiitos tästä. Päätös ei ole helppo, mutta kyllä tätä pitää pidemmälle ajatella kuin Länsimetroon alkuun. Olen purkamisen puolella.

----------


## Dakkus

> Täysimittainen uusi tarjouskilpailu ei vaikuta enää mahdolliselta aikataulusyistä. Jos sopimus puretaan jouduttaneen suorahankintaan tai muuten kevennettyyn hankintamenettelyyn.  Suorahankinnan saa tehdä jos kyse on esimerkiksi vanhan järjestelmän päivityksestä tai aikataulusyistä ei tarjouskilpailuun ole mahdollisuuksia. Silloinkin Siemens on vahvoilla.


Mistä aikataulusyistä? Länsimetron rakentaminen ei tuo rahallisia säästöjä, vaan ainoastaan parantaa palvelutasoa vastaavaksi kuin nyt Itä-Helsingissä. Palvelutason parantaminen voi kyllä odottaa pari vuotta, jos kiirehtiminen aiheuttaa merkittäviä lisäkustannuksia.

----------


## petteri

> Mistä aikataulusyistä? Länsimetron rakentaminen ei tuo rahallisia säästöjä, vaan ainoastaan parantaa palvelutasoa vastaavaksi kuin nyt Itä-Helsingissä. Palvelutason parantaminen voi kyllä odottaa pari vuotta, jos kiirehtiminen aiheuttaa merkittäviä lisäkustannuksia.


Länsimetron kustannukset ovat noin 800 miljoonaa. Tuosta investoinnista alkaa tulla hyötyä vasta kun se on käytössä. Muutaman kymmenen miljoonan lisäkustannukset kulunvalvonnan uusinnasta eivät ole niin suuri kustannus, että siitä kannattaisi säästää jos se uhkaa viivyttää valmistumista. Länsimetron rakentaminen on muutenkin ollut niin tolkuttoman hidasta, ei sitä kannata lisää hidastaa pennosien takia.

Ja siitä, että kaupan purkamisella säästettäisiin enemmän tai saataisiin parempi ratkaisu kuin neuvottelemalla ei ole mitään takeita. Usein laiha sovinto on parempi kuin lihava riita lakituvassa.

----------


## kouvo

> Muutaman kymmenen miljoonan lisäkustannukset kulunvalvonnan uusinnasta eivät ole niin suuri kustannus, että siitä kannattaisi säästää jos se uhkaa viivyttää valmistumista. Länsimetron rakentaminen on muutenkin ollut niin tolkuttoman hidasta, ei sitä kannata lisää hidastaa pennosien takia.


Mitenkäs henkilöstökulut? Automaatillahan ne kai oli alunperin tarkoitus painaa alaspäin, mutta nyt ollaan menossa vastakkaiseen suuntaan kun kuskit pitää tuplata lyhyiden asemien ansiosta. "Pennosessa" on miljoonan alku, pienistä puroista, jne.

----------


## petteri

Jos ostetaan puoliautomaatti, siinä on uusia junia käytettäessä kaikki muu samaa kuin automaatissa paitsi laituri- ja rata-alueen valvonta. Asentamalla sopiva valvontasysteemi tai laituriovet asemille, uudet junat voivat kulkea myös ilman kuljettajaa vaikka sitten käymässä kääntöraiteella. Ja jos lännessä on laituriovet, voi hyvin olla, että vain vanhoissa junissa (joiden etähallinta on vaikeampaa) on kuljettaja. Se on kiinni siitä, miten hyvin vanhat junat saadaan modernisoitua. Sekin on mahdollista, että jos Tapiola - Matinkylä välille, jolla kulkee vain puolet junista, on riittävästi uutta kalustoa, se väli voidaan ajaa sitten ainakin automaatilla. Länteenhän on tulossa laituriovet.

Muutenkaan maailmalla aika vähän enää asennetaan muita kuin puoliautomaatti- tai automaatti kulun- ja liikenteenhallintajärjestelmiä.  Puoliautomaatin hankinta tarkoittaa Helsingissä käytännössä järjestelmää, jota voidaan automatisoida lisää. Kokonaan täysautomaattiin siirtyminen saattaa kyllä vaatia sitä, että vanhat junat hylätään käyttöikänsä lopussa.

----------


## late-

> Bussiliikenne e-Espoossahan ei ole olennaisesti kalliimpaa kuin tuleva länsimetroilu.


Eiköhän bussiliikenne kuitenkin operointikustannusten osalta ole kalliimpaa. Jos metron rakentamisen lainoja pitää samalla maksaa, bussiliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin metron avaaminen.

----------


## teme

> Eiköhän bussiliikenne kuitenkin operointikustannusten osalta ole kalliimpaa. Jos metron rakentamisen lainoja pitää samalla maksaa, bussiliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin metron avaaminen.


No ei ole, kun se metron lainojen maksu ei riipu siitä liikkuuko se.

Ulkomuistista, länsimetron liikennöinti säästää bussien kuluja 11 miljoonaa vuodessa. Tosin bussien kulut on noussut, olisiko 15 miljoonaa?

Lyhyemmän vuorovälin takia metron kuljettajakulut kasvaa, jos en olisi niin laiska niin laskisin tuntikustannuksesta, mutta taisi olla niin että kuljettajia palkataan 80 lisää. Olisiko jotain 4 milliä vuodessa? Vasta suurinpiirtein 100 miljoonan investointia. Paljon niillä lyhyillä asemilla säästetään?

----------


## petteri

> No ei ole, kun se metron lainojen maksu ei riipu siitä liikkuuko se.


Hienoa logiikkaa. Sovelletaanko samaa periaatetta muuallakin?

Aloitetaan vaikka vuokra-asuntojen rakentamisesta. Talo on rakennettu muuten valmiiksi, mutta sähkökatkaisimia ei voida asentaa, ne kun saatiin halvemmalla kun toimitusaika olikin pari vuotta. Talo on sen aikaa käyttämättä, kun on sähköiskuvaara. 

Mites jos myös Helsingin junakalustoyhtiö soveltaisi samaa periaatetta. Kun uuden Sm5-junan kulunvalvontalaitteet ja matkakortinlukijat saatiin halvemmalla kun ne tulee vuoden päästä, junat voivat hyvin odottaa vuoden varikolla. 

Kelpaisivatkohan selitykset?: "Eihän se talon lainojen maksu ei riipu siitä asuuko siellä joku." tai "Eihän tuon junan lainojen maksu riipu siitä käytetäänkö sitä."

----------


## teme

> Hienoa logiikkaa. Sovelletaanko samaa periaatetta muuallakin?
> 
> Aloitetaan vaikka vuokra-asuntojen rakentamisesta. Talo on rakennettu muuten valmiiksi, mutta sähkökatkaisimia ei voida asentaa, ne kun saatiin halvemmalla kun toimitusaika olikin pari vuotta. Talo on sen aikaa käyttämättä, kun on sähköiskuvaara. 
> 
> Mites jos myös Helsingin junakalustoyhtiö soveltaisi samaa periaatetta. Kun uuden Sm5-junan kulunvalvontalaitteet ja matkakortinlukijat saatiin halvemmalla kun ne tulee vuoden päästä, junat voivat hyvin odottaa vuoden varikolla. 
> 
> Kelpaisivatkohan selitykset?: "Eihän se talon lainojen maksu ei riipu siitä asuuko siellä joku." tai "Eihän tuon junan lainojen maksu riipu siitä käytetäänkö sitä."


Toi mitä sanoin on kirjanpidollinen itsestäänselvyys, mistä sä nyt otit herneen nenään?

Väännetään ratakiskosta, luvut hatusta keskustelun vuoksi.
Metron lainanhoitokulut vuonna 2015 on 30 miljoonaa euroa.
Bussiliikenteen liikennöintisäästöt 15 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa jos Länsimetro liikennöi.

Eli jos liikennöinti alkaa 2015 niin menoja on vuodessa 30 ja säästöjä 15 miljoonaa: -15 miljoonaa.
Jos vuonna 2016 ei liikennöidä niin maksetaan 30 milliä lainoja eikä tule säästöjä: -30 miljoonaa.

Mutta ei tätä nyt niin voi laskea että jos ei liikennöidä tulee 30 milliä lainamenoja ja 15 miljoonaa lisää liikennöintikuluja, eli -45 miljoonaa. Ja näin siksi että se 30 miljoonaa maksetaan joka tapauksessa lainoja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:55 ----------

Turhan kryptinen olen edelleen, pahoittelen, siis joka tapauksessa se kustannusvaikutus on bussien liikennöintikustannus. Paitsi jos lainoittajat päättää antaa vuoden ilmaiseksi, koska metro ei ole vielä valmis. Kyseessä ei ole elinkaarihanke.

----------


## petteri

Kulunvalvonnan teknisestä taustasta vielä. Suurin ero kulunvalvonnassa tulee, käytetäänkö kulunvalvonnassa "moving block" vai "fixed block" tekniikkaa. Moving block järjestelmässä jokaiselle junalle lasketaan reaaliaikaisesti tietokoneella turvamarginaalia, kun taas "fixed block" järjestelmä perustuu "paaluväleihin", joita vapautetaan junan edellä.

Yleensä uudet kulunvalvontajärjestelmät tehdään "moving block" periaatteella, koska sillä saadaan lyhyemmät vuorovälit ja muutenkin paremmin säädettävä systeemi ja vaatii kevyempää infrastruktuuria radalla. "Moving block" kuitenkin vaatii, että jokaisessa junassa on tietokone, joka voi säätää junan nopeutta ja on yhteydessä keskusjärjestelmään. Se vaatii siis kaksisuuntaista tiedonsiirtoa ja junien tietotekniikkaa. Kun käytössä on "moving block" järjestelmä, junia voidaan yleensä ainakin teknisessä mielessä ajaa automaattisesti keskustietokoneelta jos tarpeen. 

Fixed Block järjestelmät perustuvat "paaluihin", joiden välejä sitten vapautetaan. Niiden huonona puolena on huonompi säädettävyys ja pitemmät teoreettiset vuorovälit. "Fixed block" ei kuitenkaan vaadi junan päässä kehittynyttä tietokonetta, joka koko ajan raportoisi junan liikkeistä ja säätäisi nopeutta, vaan "yksisuuntainen" tiedonsiirto riittää.

Kun  rakennetaan uusia metrojunia, niissä on yleensä "moving block" valmius eikä se nykyisenä tietotekniikan aikana maksa merkittävästi extraa. Vanhat "tyhmät" junat (kuten M100 tai M200) ovat ongelmallisempia, niitä pitää modernisoida tai ne pitää korvata, jotta ne toimisivat "moving block" järjestelmällä.

Käsittääkseni metron kulunvalvonnan uusimisprojektin ykköshaaste on se, että Siemens ei koeajojen ja Pariisin linja 1 projektin perusteella (Pariisin modernisoidusta linja 1:stä saadaan kaikki tehot irti vasta kun koko kalusto on uusittu.) halua tai uskalla ottaa vastuuta tai antaa kiinteää hintaa sille, että M100 ja M200 toimisivat yhtä hyvin kuin uudet junat "moving blockilla". Kyse on siitä, että junat vaativat ainakin muutostöitä, joiden hintaa on vaikea luotettavasti arvioida iainakin ennen kuin yksi M100 juna on toimiva. (Toki vanhojen asemien laituriovissa on myös haasteita, mutta se on teknisesti pienempi haaste.)

Kuitenkaan metroon ei minusta ole syytä hankkia jo valmiiksi vanhentunutta "fixed block" kulunvalvontaa, vaan modernisoida kulunvalvonta nykyaikaiseen metroon sopivaksi.

----------


## Dakkus

Jos M100-sarjan rakentaminen tuollaisen opastimettoman kulunvalvonnan kanssa yhteensopivaksi on liian vaikeaa, eikö perässä tulevan metron kuljettajan eteen voisi yksinkertaisesti asettaa näyttöä, joka näyttää etäisyyden edellä ajavaan junaan ja ensin ison keltaisen ja sitten ison punaisen valon, jos etäisyys lyhenee liikaa. Punaisen valon syttyessä sitten  automaattinen hätäjarrutus ilman mitään jarrukäyrien ihmettelemisiä. Samaan näyttöön myös edellä ajavan junan nopeus ja kunkin hetkinen kiihtyvyys näkyviin, kiitos.
Eli käytännössä ajo opastimien mukaan, mutta opastimen sijainti olisi ratapenkan sijaan ohjaamossa.
Ei luulisi olevan hirveän monimutkainen tekniikka rakennettavaksi  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

Tuossa on se haaste, että junissa pitää kuitenkin olla myös kulunvalvonta, pelkkään kuljettajan opastinhavaintoon ei voi pelkästän luottaa, muuten tulee liikaa törmäyksiä.  Jos vanhoja junia ei modernisoida, helposti joudutaan tilanteeseen, jossa vanhoille junille ja uusille junille on eri kulunvalvontasysteemi. Se maksaa extraa ja lisää virheherkkyyttä.

Ei sekäsysteemi ole varmaan mahdoton toteuttaa, kun Helsingissä on tarkoitus ajaa keskimäärin 150 sekunnin vuorovälillä, pelivaraa on. Siemens ei kuitenkaan ole halunnut ottaa kokonaan itselleen vastuuta tuollaisen järjestelmän toimivuudesta ja lisäkustannuksista, kun oli alunperin laskenut tarjouksen sen mukaan, että vanhoihin juniin ei tarvitse paljon muutoksia. Siitä sitten on väännetty kättä.

Siemensillä on nyt niin isot taloudelliset panokset vanhojen kulunvalvontojen uusinnoissa, ettei siellä haluta ottaa riskiä huonosta toimituksesta. Helsingissä on sekä toiminnallisia (miten hyvin järjestelmä toimii) että taloudellisia riskejä (paljonko toimitus maksaa), joista toimittajan on pakko informoida asiakasta.

Siemensille nimittäin huono toimitus Helsinkiin voisi tulla paljon kalliimmaksi menetettyinä muina tilauksina kuin mahdolliset vahingonkorvaukset sopimusrikosta. Toisaalta mitä ilmeisimmin "hyvän toimituksen" lisäkustannukset Siemensille ovat myös enemmän kuin mahdollinen vahingonkorvaus Helsingin kaupungille.

Tuollaisessa tilanteessa toimittaja ei halua ottaa isoa riskiä ja tappiota, vaan pyrkii neuvottelemaan sopimuksen uudelleen tai ääritapauksessa ilmoittaa, "emme pysty toimittamaan tilaamaanne järjestelmää, olemme pahoillamme." Siitä tulee kuitenkin vähemmän bad-williä kuin huonosta toimituksesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Moi, raporttia todellisesta tilanteesta vihdoin saatavilla: 
> http://haltia.blogspot.com/2012/01/a...-hkln.html?m=1


Kiitokset Mirvalle infosta. Tässä asiassa on syytä edetä juuri kuten johtokunta aikoo, eikä miltä näyttää uutisoinnin mukaan.




> Tuossa on se haaste, että junissa pitää kuitenkin olla myös kulunvalvonta, pelkkään kuljettajan opastinhavaintoon ei voi pelkästän luottaa, muuten tulee liikaa törmäyksiä.  Jos vanhoja junia ei modernisoida, helposti joudutaan tilanteeseen, jossa vanhoille junille ja uusille junille on eri kulunvalvontasysteemi. Se maksaa extraa ja lisää virheherkkyyttä.


Oletko ollenkaan seurannut tätä ketjua, kuten viestejä 1091, 1093 ja 1094?

Muistan törmänneeni vain yhteen tapaukseen, jossa ajettiin päällekkäin uutta ja vanhaa järjestelmää sen ajan kunnes uusi kalusto saatiin toimitetuksi. Mutta yleisesti kulunvalvonnan junalaitteiden uusiminen järjestelmiä päivitettäessä on normaali käytäntö. Eikä sille ole mitään esteitä Helsingissäkään. Kulunvalvonta voidaan asentaa vaikka höyryveturiin. Ymmärrätkö, että kulunvalvonta ja automaattinen junan ajo ovat aivan eri asiat?

Ja puheesi liioista törmäyksistä on päätöntä henkilökunnan herjaamista. Junaliikenne on toiminut Suomessa 150 vuotta kuljettajien havainnoinnin perusteella ja toimii edelleen. Myös HKL:n metro on toiminut alusta asti kuljettajan opastinhavainnoilla, ja toimii edelleen. Pakkotoiminen kulunvalvonta on nuorta verrattuna raideliikenteen historiaan. Mutta oleellista on, ettei se muuta sitä, että junat kulkevat edelleen kuljettajan havainnoinnin perusteella. Kulunvalvonta on vain sitä varten, että sillä varmistetaan, ettei havaintovirheen vuoksi tapahdu vahinkoa.




> Siemensillä on nyt niin isot taloudelliset panokset vanhojen kulunvalvontojen uusinnoissa, ettei siellä haluta ottaa riskiä huonosta toimituksesta. Helsingissä on sekä toiminnallisia (miten hyvin järjestelmä toimii) että taloudellisia riskejä (paljonko toimitus maksaa), joista toimittajan on pakko informoida asiakasta.


Ihan yleisesti Petteri, onko sinulla viestisi väitteille jokin lähde, kuten keskustelu Siemensin johdon kanssa tai heidän tiedotteensa, jossa ilmaistaan, mikä on Siemensille tärkeätä ja mikä ei? Vai ovatko kirjoituksesi vain omia keksintöjäsi tai ehkä toiveitasi?

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eiköhän bussiliikenne kuitenkin operointikustannusten osalta ole kalliimpaa. Jos metron rakentamisen lainoja pitää samalla maksaa, bussiliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin metron avaaminen.





> No ei ole, kun se metron lainojen maksu ei riipu siitä liikkuuko se. 
> Ulkomuistista, länsimetron liikennöinti säästää bussien kuluja 11 miljoonaa vuodessa.


Teme, luitko nyt Laten viestin varmasti oikein? Molemmat sanotte, että bussiliikenne on metroa kalliimpaa.

----------


## teme

> Teme, luitko nyt Laten viestin varmasti oikein? Molemmat sanotte, että bussiliikenne on metroa kalliimpaa.


Joo tottakai on, tartuin vaan tähän: "Jos metron rakentamisen lainoja pitää samalla maksaa, bussiliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin metron avaaminen."
Pointtina ettei nuo lainakulut siitä riipu liikennöidäänkö busseja, ne pitää maksaa joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Joo tottakai on, tartuin vaan tähän: "Jos metron rakentamisen lainoja pitää samalla maksaa, bussiliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin metron avaaminen."
> Pointtina ettei nuo lainakulut siitä riipu liikennöidäänkö busseja, ne pitää maksaa joka tapauksessa.


Mä oikeastaan luin Laten viestin enemmänkin että "jos eli kun". Saksan kielessähän ne ovat peräti sama sana.  :Wink:

----------


## teme

Elmo, kun mä vaan rupesin miettimään että ei kai sitä kiirehtimistä ihan oikeasti niillä lainakuluilla perustella?




> Länsimetron toimitusjohtaja Matti Kokkinen arvioi, että viivästys aikatauluissa maksaisi miljoonia euroja kuussa. 
> "Koko länsimetro maksaa 700 miljoonaa euroa, ja se on lainarahaa. Pelkästään korkokulut ovat siis miljoonia kuussa. Lisäksi viivästyminen aiheuttaisi, että noin satojen päivittäisien bussien liikennöintiä Kamppiin asti pitäisi jatkaa. Siitä tulee iso summa."

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Elmo, kun mä vaan rupesin miettimään että ei kai sitä kiirehtimistä ihan oikeasti niillä lainakuluilla perustella?


No onhan ne yksi peruste kuitenkin. Jos lainakulut juoksevat mutta hyödyt eivät, onhan se tappiota joka vuodelta. Eri asia on sitten onko se riittävän suuri kulu kiirehtiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Elmo, kun mä vaan rupesin miettimään että ei kai sitä kiirehtimistä ihan oikeasti niillä lainakuluilla perustella?


Onhan asia niin, etteivät Länsimetro Oy:n rahoituskulut siitä miksikään muutu, milloin metroliikenne alkaa. Kysymys on ainoastaan siitä, maksetaanko bussiliikenteestä vai metroliikenteestä ja radan sekä asemien ylläpidosta ja huollosta. Alkuvuoden 2008 tietojen mukaan liikennöinnin kustannussäästö on 8,3 M/vuosi ja metroradan ylläpito on 14,8 M/vuosi. Jos siis metron käyttöönotto viivästyy, maksetaan bussiliikenteestä 8,3 M enemmän mutta säästetään 14,8 M ylläpitokulut. Erotus on 6,5 M jokaiselta vuodelta kun käyttöönotto siirtyy.

Kokkinen puhuu miljoonista kuukaudessa. Tuosta tulee 0,54 M/kk  siis joukkoliiekenteen käyttäjien ja veronmaksajien säästöä. Kokkiselle tulee tietenkin menetyksiä, koska hänen firmansa ei pääse laskuttamaan HSL:ää joka puolestaan laskuttaa Espoota ja Helsinkiä, eli Länsimetro Oy:n omistajia. Mutta sehän on vain rahan siirtämistä taskun reunalta toiselle.

Että sellainen kiire sillä länsimetrolla on.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No onhan ne yksi peruste kuitenkin. Jos lainakulut juoksevat mutta hyödyt eivät, onhan se tappiota joka vuodelta. Eri asia on sitten onko se riittävän suuri kulu kiirehtiä.


No on tämä kyllä perusteena vähän samaa luokkaa kuin Väiski Vemmelsäären ja Repe Sorsan dialogi: "ammutko minut nyt vai odotatko että pääsemme kotiin?".  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

Oikeastaan mitä tulee lainakuluihin, nyt kun ajattelin asiaa vähän lisää, niin niitä ei tule huomioida. Ne ovat uponneita, koska ne maksetaan joka tapauksessa. Huomiota tulee kiinnittää vain saamatta jääneisiin hyötyihin. Tätäkö Teme sinäkin tarkoitit?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Huomiota tulee kiinnittää vain saamatta jääneisiin hyötyihin.


Mitähän ne hyödyt sitten ovat, kun liityntämetroliikenne ilman pääomakuluja on kalliimpaa kuin suorat bussit?

Automaattimetro voidaan tietty maksaa siten, että ajetaan vielä 20 vuotta busseilla ja pannaan joka vuosi vaikka sijoitusrahastoon 6,5 M. 20 vuoden päästä automaatti voidaan maksaa käteisellä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Oikeastaan mitä tulee lainakuluihin, nyt kun ajattelin asiaa vähän lisää, niin niitä ei tule huomioida. Ne ovat uponneita, koska ne maksetaan joka tapauksessa. Huomiota tulee kiinnittää vain saamatta jääneisiin hyötyihin. Tätäkö Teme sinäkin tarkoitit?


Juuri sitä. Ja samaa puppua toisesta tuutista:



> Noin 700 miljoonan euron Länsimetro-investointi rahoitetaan pitkälti lainarahalla. Jos metro ei kulje, palaa miljoonia pelkkiin lainan korkoihin.


http://www.yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/20...n_3211257.html

Aivot sulaa.

Tietääkö kukaan, lähteen kera mielellään, että mikä Länsimetron aloituksen vaikutus on bussien liikennöintikustannuksiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:10 ----------




> Onhan asia niin, etteivät Länsimetro Oy:n rahoituskulut siitä miksikään muutu, milloin metroliikenne alkaa. Kysymys on ainoastaan siitä, maksetaanko bussiliikenteestä vai metroliikenteestä ja radan sekä asemien ylläpidosta ja huollosta. Alkuvuoden 2008 tietojen mukaan liikennöinnin kustannussäästö on 8,3 M/vuosi ja metroradan ylläpito on 14,8 M/vuosi. Jos siis metron käyttöönotto viivästyy, maksetaan bussiliikenteestä 8,3 M enemmän mutta säästetään 14,8 M ylläpitokulut. Erotus on 6,5 M jokaiselta vuodelta kun käyttöönotto siirtyy.
> 
> Kokkinen puhuu miljoonista kuukaudessa. Tuosta tulee 0,54 M/kk  siis joukkoliiekenteen käyttäjien ja veronmaksajien säästöä. Kokkiselle tulee tietenkin menetyksiä, koska hänen firmansa ei pääse laskuttamaan HSL:ää joka puolestaan laskuttaa Espoota ja Helsinkiä, eli Länsimetro Oy:n omistajia. Mutta sehän on vain rahan siirtämistä taskun reunalta toiselle.
> 
> Että sellainen kiire sillä länsimetrolla on.


Katos tuossahan tuo onkin, saisko tolle liikennöintikululle vielä lähteen?

Mitäs noi ylläpitokulut suhtautuu siihen että metro ei kulje, kai siitä radasta ja asemista siltikin jotain kuluja on?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Oikeastaan mitä tulee lainakuluihin, nyt kun ajattelin asiaa vähän lisää, niin niitä ei tule huomioida. Ne ovat uponneita, koska ne maksetaan joka tapauksessa. Huomiota tulee kiinnittää vain saamatta jääneisiin hyötyihin. Tätäkö Teme sinäkin tarkoitit?


En halua viedä puheenvuoroa Temeltä, mutta kommentoin hieman: uponneita kuluja ei pidä huomioida, aivan oikein. Sitäpaitsi eihän länsimetro ole vielä valmis eli kaikki suunnitellut rakennuskulut eivät ole vielä uponneet: jos projekti hypoteettisesti pysäytettäisiin nyt niin kyllä siinä aika paljon rakennuskustannuksia vielä ehtisi säästyä. (En sano tätä sillä, että välttämättä vaatisin että se pitää pysäyttää vaan vain esimerkkinä siitä mitkä ovat uponneita ja mitkä ei-uponneita kuluja.) Ja siltä osin kuin rakennuskulut eivät ole uponneet on tuskin rahoitustakaan vielä nostettu eli käyttämätön rahoitus ei yleensä kerrytä korkoja. Pankkihan pystyy sijoittamaan rahat tätä tarvetta odotellessa johonkin muuhun kohteeseen ja tienaamaan tuottoja, joten ei ole järkeä sen makuuttaa rahoja tyhjän panttina ja periä korkoa velalliselta käyttämättömästä rahoituksesta.

Minulla ei ole käsillä länsimetron H/K-laskelmia ja vaikka olisikin en tietäisi voiko niihin luottaa. Mielessä kuitenkin herää kysymyksiä, että onko niitä hyötyjä suhteessa nykyiseen bussivaihtoehtoon? Moneen kertaan on puhuttu kuinka matka-aika lyhenee vain tulevien metroasemien välittömästä läheisyydestä, mutta muualta pitenee. Metro siis kiistämättä muuttaa kaupunkirakenteeseen vaikuttavia vetovoimatekijöitä jonkin verran, mutta onko hyötyjä nettona enemmän kuin haittoja? Siis oikeasti, ei missään leikkimaailmassa missä näissä hankkeissa yleensä eletään? Implikaatio on, että jos hankkeella ei oikeasti ole hyötyjä niin sitten lykkääminen on tietyssä mielessä jopa edullista ja toivottavaa. Jos hyötyjä on niin sitten tietysti lykkääntyminen lykkää hyötyjen realisoitumista.

Hanke kannattaa toteuttaa loppuun sellaisessa tilanteessa, jossa hyödyt ylittävät jäljellä olevan panostuksen määrän. Tämähän tarkoittaa ihan samaa kuin että uponneita (= jo realisoituneita) kuluja ei pidä huomioida vaihtoehtoja arvioitaessa. Esimerkiksi (hypoteettisin luvuin): jos investointi on 1000 M ja hyödyt 1200 M, H/K on 1,2 ja hanke kannattaa toteuttaa (tosin ei jos samalla tarkastelussa on samaan tarpeeseen hanke, jonka H/K on esim. 1,5-2,0). Jos hyödyt ovatkin vain 600 M ja investointi edelleen 1000 M niin H/K on 0,6 eikä hanketta lähtökohtaisesti pidä toteuttaa. Jos hankkeeseen kuitenkin on jo sijoitettu 300 M niin vielä täytyy investoida 700 M ja kun hyödyt ovat 600 M niin ei kannata jatkaa vaan laittaa pillit pussiin vaikka kesken kaiken. Mutta kun on päästy siihen vaiheeseen, että on investoitu 405 M niin silloin on jäljellä vielä 595 M niin yllätys yllätys: hyötyjen ollessa 600 M ne ovatkin jäljellä olevaa investointia suuremmat! Hanke kannattaakin yhtäkkiä toteuttaa loppuun, vaikka sen H/K alunperin koko hankkeen osalta näytti että siihen ei kannata edes ryhtyä.

Tätä taustaa vasten näyttää aika selvältä miksi länsimetroa kiirehditään. Mitä nopeammin siihen ehditään upottaa niin paljon rahaa, että hyödyt ovat jäljellä olevaa investointia suuremmat, sitä nopeammin hankkeen loppuun toteuttaminen muuttuu kannattavaksi ja väistämättömäksi.

Samaan kuvioon kuuluu se, että koko ajan vähätellään jäljellä olevan investoinnin määrää ja paisutellaan hyötyjä, jolloin voidaan näyttää, että hanke kannattaa toteuttaa loppuun. Vasta vuosikausia jälkikäteen selviävät hankkeen todelliset kustannukset ja hyödyt, jolloin voidaan laskea olisiko se oikeasti kokonaisuutena kannattava. Mutta siinä vaiheessa se on olemassa ja investointi on kokonaisuudessaan uponnut kustannus (ja rakentajat ovat rahansa saaneet), joten silloin koko laskelmalla on vain jälkiviisastelun arvo: se ei enää muuta mitään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitähän ne hyödyt sitten ovat, kun liityntämetroliikenne ilman pääomakuluja on kalliimpaa kuin suorat bussit?


No Late ainakin väitti, ettei olisi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:11 ----------




> Sitäpaitsi eihän länsimetro ole vielä valmis eli kaikki suunnitellut rakennuskulut eivät ole vielä uponneet: jos projekti hypoteettisesti pysäytettäisiin nyt niin kyllä siinä aika paljon rakennuskustannuksia vielä ehtisi säästyä.


Tämä on totta, tosin vaikea tietää, kuinka paljon sopimuksia ja tilauksia on jo tehty.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:12 ----------




> Juuri sitä. Ja samaa puppua toisesta tuutista:
> 
> http://www.yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/20...n_3211257.html


Toki tuon vähän ymmärtää, eli kun uponneet kustannukset ovat kansalle vähän vaikea käsite, niin helpompi esittää asia noin. Lopputuloshan on kuitenkin sama: kulut pyörivät mutta tuloja ei tule. Ulos päin menevät miljoonathan eivät tavallaan "pala", jos ne voidaan kuitata sisään päin tulevilla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:14 ----------




> Hanke kannattaa toteuttaa loppuun sellaisessa tilanteessa, jossa hyödyt ylittävät jäljellä olevan panostuksen määrän.


Tämä on totta, ja selittää pitkälti sen, miksi kustannuksiltaan moninkertaistuneita hankkeita viedään kuitenkin loppuun. Vaikka siis olisi 800 miljoonaa rahaa jo upotettu Länsimetroon, mutta jäljellä olisi vielä yksi metri rakennettavaa ja se maksaisi miljoonan, se kannattaisi rakentaa. Kun edelleen saataisiin sillä 800 miljoonalla se sama hyöty. (OT: Kävin vastaavasta asiasta hieman surkuhupaisan keskustelun erään trollin kanssa Soininvaaran blogissa Tallinnan-tunnelin kohdalla. Teme ehkä lukikin.)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Katos tuossahan tuo onkin, saisko tolle liikennöintikululle vielä lähteen?


Luvut ovat liikennöintikustannusten osalta YTV:n 2007 julkaisemasta Matinkylän metron liityntäliikennesuunnitelmasta. Ylläpitokulu on hankesuunnitelmasta. Ovat siis tuoreempia kuin YVA:n yhteydessä esitetyt luvut. Ja näillä luvuilla Espoon metroa esiteltiin Helsingissä lautakunnille maaliskuussa 2008. Samoilla eväillä mentiin kaupunginhallitukseen ja valtuustoon. Että jos lukuja pidetään väärinä, niin sittenhän valtuustolle asti on valehdeltu.




> Mitäs noi ylläpitokulut suhtautuu siihen että metro ei kulje, kai siitä radasta ja asemista siltikin jotain kuluja on?


Ylläpito muodostuu energiakuluista sekä huollosta ja korjauksesta. Jos metro ei ole käytössä, valot eivät pala, rullaportaat eivät pyöri, lämmityskään tuskin on tarpeen. Jotain hätävaloja varmaan pitää olla ja vartiointia sen verran, että paikat pysyvät lukossa. Rata ja sen sekä asemien laitteet eivät kulu eivätkä tarvitse huoltoa, kun niitä ei käytetä. Joten kyllä aika pieneen menevät ylläpitokulut seisovassa metrossa.

Olen tainnut jo aiemminkin todeta, että tässä tilanteessa on syytä viheltää peli poikki ja pysäyttää eteneminen kaikissa epäselvissä hankkeen osissa. Tärkeimpänä kaikessa sellaisessa, joka johtaa myöhemmin pakkoon tehdä tai hankkia jotain. Selittäminen siitä, että se maksaa jotain, on roskaa. Se maksaa, että mennään päistikkaa tekemään hölmöilyjä. Mutta tietty hölmöilyjen kustannuksilla ei ole väliksi, koska kukaan, joka niistä on vastuussa, ei kuitenkaan joudu niistä vastuuseen. Ei ole olemassa sitä kaupunginjohtajaa, toimialajohtajaa, toimitusjohtajaa tai virastopäällikkoä, ei valtuustoakaan, joka edes kykenisi korvaamaan muutaman sadan miljoonan euron vahingon. Ja juuri siksi julkisessa päätöksenteossa pitää olla avoimuus ja kansalaisten kontrolli. Kansalaiset kaikki töppäilyt joutuvat maksamaan, aina.

Eli tiivistettynä: Käytettävissä olevan tiedon perusteella metron käyttäminen tulee kalliimmaksi kuin olla käyttämättä sitä. On siihen upotettu kustannuksia tai ei. Niinpä kustannusten puolesta ei ole mitään syytä kiirehtiä mitään asiaa sillä, että metro pitää saada nopeasti käyttöön. Seuraavan 10 vuoden aikana ei metroradan tai Länsiväylän bussiliikenteen kuormaksi valmistu myöskään mitään, mihin tarvittaisin metron tarjoamaa busseja suurempaa kapasiteettia. Siten ei ole siltäkään puolelta mitään syytä kiirehtiä bussien muuttamista liityntämetroksi.

Jos joku siis perustelee jotain länsimetrokiireellä, hän ei ymmärrä, mistä on kyse, tai taustalla ovat muut syyt.

Antero

PS: Länsimetron kannattavuutta olen käsitellyt Kaupunkiliikenne-netissä tällä sivulla jo toukokuussa 2008.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Länsimetron rakentaminen ei tuo rahallisia säästöjä, vaan ainoastaan parantaa palvelutasoa vastaavaksi kuin nyt Itä-Helsingissä. Palvelutason parantaminen voi kyllä odottaa pari vuotta, jos kiirehtiminen aiheuttaa merkittäviä lisäkustannuksia.


Siis haloo?
Onkohan lukutaitoni dementoitunut jo näin täydellisesti, vai lukeeko tuossa tekstissä todellakin täysin virheellisesti "parantaa"?
Sillä itse kuulun siihen suureen eteläespoolaisten enemmistöön, joille länsimetron vuoksi nykyiset tehokkaat ja nopeat Länsiväylän suorat linja-autoyhteydet Helsingin keskustaan lakkautetaan ja tilalle tulee kömpelö liityntäliikenne (eli siis kun nykyisin esim. jokin omista bussilinjoistani 105/107/109/110 Sampokujan jälkeen paahtaa saman tien suoraan moottoritietä pitkin Kamppiin, niin länsimetron aikana samassa ajassa ei syvälle maan alle metroasemalle siirtyessä ja ko. "ihmejunaa" odotellessa ole edes päässyt Tapiolaa pidemmälle...).

----------


## Dakkus

> Siis haloo?
> Onkohan lukutaitoni dementoitunut jo näin täydellisesti, vai lukeeko tuossa tekstissä todellakin täysin virheellisesti "parantaa"?
> Sillä itse kuulun siihen suureen eteläespoolaisten enemmistöön, joille länsimetron vuoksi nykyiset tehokkaat ja nopeat Länsiväylän suorat linja-autoyhteydet Helsingin keskustaan lakkautetaan ja tilalle tulee kömpelö liityntäliikenne (eli siis kun nykyisin esim. jokin omista bussilinjoistani 105/107/109/110 Sampokujan jälkeen paahtaa saman tien suoraan moottoritietä pitkin Kamppiin, niin länsimetron aikana samassa ajassa ei syvälle maan alle metroasemalle siirtyessä ja ko. "ihmejunaa" odotellessa ole edes päässyt Tapiolaa pidemmälle...).


Noinhan sitä sanotaan. Mutta lopulta kuitenkin metro liityntäliikenteineen koetaan paremmaksi palveluksi kuin motaribussit. Tätä on mahdollista tarkastella ihan vaan katsomalla, millaisia mielipiteitä itähelsinkiläisillä on metrosta. Kun idän metro saa parempia arvosanoja käyttäjiltään kuin lännen motaribussit, ei väite motaribussien paremmuudesta kuulosta uskottavalta. Voihan siinä kymmenisen vuotta kulua, että uuteen järjestelyyn totutaan, mutta kun muutosvastarinnasta ollaan päästy yli, metron arvo osataan nähdä.

----------


## hmikko

> Voihan siinä kymmenisen vuotta kulua, että uuteen järjestelyyn totutaan, mutta kun muutosvastarinnasta ollaan päästy yli, metron arvo osataan nähdä.


Tai ainakin motaribussin arvo on unohdettu.  :Smile:  Tässä tullaan jälleen kerran raidekertoimeen ja siihen, että kyselyissä kysellään usein liikennevälinekohtaisesti.

----------


## Dakkus

> Tai ainakin motaribussin arvo on unohdettu.  Tässä tullaan jälleen kerran raidekertoimeen ja siihen, että kyselyissä kysellään usein liikennevälinekohtaisesti.


En olisi ihan varma siitä, että ongelmana on vain motaribussin arvon unohtuminen. Mielenkiintoista olisi kysellä tätä ihmisiltä, joilla on paljon käyttöä molemmille suunnille - sekä idälle, että lännelle. Väitän, että metro koettaisiin paremmaksi. Itse olen asunut Olarissa, Matinkylässä, Malminmäessä, Kontulassa ja Mellunmäessä sekä aikanani myöskin rampannut kovasti Tammisalossa ja itse tykkään, että idän liikennejärjestelyt ovat paljon miellyttävämmät kuin lännen. Ei minua haittaa parin minuutin pidennys matkaan, jollaista ei edes arjessa huomaa, jos se tarkoittaa samalla, että liikkeelle voi lähteä aikatauluja katsomatta. Motaribussin jos missaa, se on voi voi ja 20-30 minuuttia odottelua. Metrolle vievän liityntäbussin jos missaa, odottelu jää kymmeneen, paikoin viiteenkin minuuttiin, mikä on jo huomattavasti miellyttävämpi aika odotella esim. räntäsateessa. Myöskin ne muutamat eteläespoolaiset, jotka tunnen, tuntuvat arvostavan metroa enemmän kuin bussejaan, mutta tämä voi johtua ihan siitäkin, että elän kaltaisteni ihmisten sosiaalisessa kuplassa. Oman havaintopiirini perusteellahan myöskin esim. Haavisto saa nyt meneillään olevissa pressanvaaleissa noin 97,5% kannatuksen  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun idän metro saa parempia arvosanoja käyttäjiltään kuin lännen motaribussit, ei väite motaribussien paremmuudesta kuulosta uskottavalta.


Idän osalta sun pitää laskea metron ja liityntäbussien arvosanojen keskiarvo. Muuten saat vääristyneen tuloksen.

En muista, että kyselyissä olisi koskaan eritelty busseja esim suunnan mukaan. On vaan busseja. Lisäksi kulkumuotojen arvosanaerot eivät ole tilastollisesti merkittäviä. Käytännössä metro ja ratikka saivat viimeksi täsmälleen yhtä hyvän arvosanan.

----------


## kouvo

> Mielenkiintoista olisi kysellä tätä ihmisiltä, joilla on paljon käyttöä molemmille suunnille - sekä idälle, että lännelle.


Kovasta yrityksestä huolimatta metrokioski ei ole vielä löytänyt tällaista ihmistä  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei minua haittaa parin minuutin pidennys matkaan, jollaista ei edes arjessa huomaa, jos se tarkoittaa samalla, että liikkeelle voi lähteä aikatauluja katsomatta. Motaribussin jos missaa, se on voi voi ja 20-30 minuuttia odottelua. Metrolle vievän liityntäbussin jos missaa, odottelu jää kymmeneen, paikoin viiteenkin minuuttiin, mikä on jo huomattavasti miellyttävämpi aika odotella esim. räntäsateessa.


Tässä vertaat eri vuorovälejä ja vakuutat, että 510 minuutin vuoroväli on mukavampi asia kuin 2030 min vuoroväli. Ihan varmasti näin, mutta mitä tekemistä sillä on sen kanssa, onko kyse metrosta vai busseista? Vai onko sinusta vähemmän ikävää myöhästyä 30 minuuttia metron vuoksi kuin bussin vuoksi? Jos vastaat että kyllä, koska metroasemalla ei tuule ja tuiskua, niin jokaiselle Espoon bussipysäkille voi rakentaa lämmitetyn odotushuoneen halvemmalla kuin metron.

Entä millä motaribusseilla Espoossa liikut? Ei Espoon isoista lähiöistä ole puolen tunnin vuoroväli Helsingin suuntaan. Jos liityntäbusseille laitetaan tiheämpi vuoroväli kuin nykyisille busseille, ei se ole metron etu. Voitaisiin vuoroväliä tihentää nytkin Kamppiin ajaville busseille. Sekin on halvempaa kuin rakenta metro.




> Myöskin ne muutamat eteläespoolaiset, jotka tunnen, tuntuvat arvostavan metroa enemmän kuin bussejaan, mutta tämä voi johtua ihan siitäkin, että elän kaltaisteni ihmisten sosiaalisessa kuplassa.


Ei huono muutu hyväksi sillä, että ihmiset saadaan uskomaan huono hyväksi. Pohjois-Koreassakin uskotaan elettävän paratiisissa, kun kansa pidetään tietämättömyydessä siitä, millaista ihmisten elämä on muualla. Moni tyranni ja hirmuhallinto on maailmassa kaatunut viimeaikoina, kun vallanpitäjät eivät ole enää onnistuneet pitämään kansaansa tietämättömyydessä ja yleinen sivistystaso on ylittänyt kynnyksen, jonka jälkeen kansan pettäminen ei enää onnistu.

Suomessa ihmiset uskovat autoilun olevan halvempaa kuin joukkoliikenteen, kun eivät ymmärrä, miten paljon autoistaan maksavat. Ja samat ihmiset luulevat säästävänsä rahaa kauppakeskuksissa, kun kustantavat itse tavaroiden kuljetuksen. Kauppakeskuksessa vietettyä päivää he pitävät mukavana viihteenä, kun eivät ymmärrä, että voisivat käyttää aikansa rentoutumiseen tai tekemällä jotain, mistä on itselle pysyvää mielihyvää.

Metro saa kyselyissä kehuja itähelsinkiläisiltä epäilemättä sen vuoksi, että ihmiset kokevat konkreettisesti raide- ja bussiliikenteen laatueron. He eivät anna eikä heiltä kysytä arvosanaa siitä, onko pelkkä metromatka mukavampi kuin metron ja bussin yhdistelmä. Saati, että he kykenisivät arvioimaan sitä, minkälaista olisi matkustaa metrolla kotipysäkille asti. Sehän on mahdollista nykyaikaisella ratikalla, josta metromatkustajat eivät tiedä mitään.

Tieto lisää tuskaa. Ja onnellisia ovat tietämättömät.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kovasta yrityksestä huolimatta metrokioski ei ole vielä löytänyt tällaista ihmistä


Tarkoitatko että olet varma siitä että kukaan idässä asuva ei kävisi koskaan töissä tai opiekelemassa kaupungin länsipuolella?

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Metro saa kyselyissä kehuja itähelsinkiläisiltä epäilemättä sen vuoksi, että ihmiset kokevat konkreettisesti raide- ja bussiliikenteen laatueron. He eivät anna eikä heiltä kysytä arvosanaa siitä, onko pelkkä metromatka mukavampi kuin metron ja bussin yhdistelmä. Saati, että he kykenisivät arvioimaan sitä, minkälaista olisi matkustaa metrolla kotipysäkille asti. Sehän on mahdollista nykyaikaisella ratikalla, josta metromatkustajat eivät tiedä mitään.
> Tieto lisää tuskaa. Ja onnellisia ovat tietämättömät.
> Antero


Kiitos, olen mielelläni onnellisen tietämätön tässä asiassa.
Tuskin se nykyaikainen ratikka täällä inhassa idässäkään olisi tullut läheskään jokaisen kotiovelle.
Sattuu olemaan kokemusta myös ajasta ennen metroa. Mitähän kaikke nyt kehuisi.
-Vaikka vuorovälien lyhenenminen metro liityntäliikenteen mukana.
-Vaikka odotusajan ennustettavuutta bussipysäkeillä. Vanhat pitkät linjat, Rautatientori - periferia, tulivat silloin kun tulivat, katso alla.
En tiedä Länsiväylästä, mutta kuusikaistainen Itäväylä oli tukkoinen busseille jo 1970 -luvulla, vaikka bussikaistat olivatkin olemassa.
Jaksa tässä enempää, kun tiedän, ettei fakta uppoa kaaliin, kun niin ei halua.

----------


## Kani

> Siis haloo?
> Onkohan lukutaitoni dementoitunut jo näin täydellisesti, vai lukeeko tuossa tekstissä todellakin täysin virheellisesti "parantaa"?
> Sillä itse kuulun siihen suureen eteläespoolaisten enemmistöön, joille länsimetron vuoksi nykyiset tehokkaat ja nopeat Länsiväylän suorat linja-autoyhteydet Helsingin keskustaan lakkautetaan ja tilalle tulee kömpelö liityntäliikenne (eli siis kun nykyisin esim. jokin omista bussilinjoistani 105/107/109/110 Sampokujan jälkeen paahtaa saman tien suoraan moottoritietä pitkin Kamppiin, niin länsimetron aikana samassa ajassa ei syvälle maan alle metroasemalle siirtyessä ja ko. "ihmejunaa" odotellessa ole edes päässyt Tapiolaa pidemmälle...).


Sinä et vain ymmärrä omaa parastasi, kuten sinulle on jo vastattukin. Joku korkeampi taho tietää, mikä on sinulle parasta, ja sinähän olet vain muutosvastarintainen, kun tahdot matkustaa Tapiolasta Helsinkiin 15 minuutissa, etkä ymmärrä, että yli 20 minuuttia kestävä alas-odotus-matka-ylös-metrokönyäminen on parempi vaihtoehto.

Nyt, kun Merituulentietä ei vielä ole pantu kiinni metrotyömaan tieltä, kannattaa panna ylös arkisten joukkoliikennematkojen kestoaikoja ja niiden vaatimia askelmääriä. Metrosysteemi ei tule niille pärjäämään. Lisäksi nykymuotoinen sujuva joukkoliikenne päättyy Tapiolassa jo ennen aikojaan, kun metromyllerrys siirtää kohta bussit kiertoreiteille. Sittenhän metron aloittaessa tietenkin verrataan tämän hidastuneen työmaa-ajan liikennettä metroon ja todetaan, kuinka ihanaa on, kun metro nyt vapautti meidät työmaakaaoksesta.




> En tiedä Länsiväylästä, mutta kuusikaistainen Itäväylä oli tukkoinen busseille jo 1970 -luvulla, vaikka bussikaistat olivatkin olemassa. Jaksa tässä enempää, kun tiedän, ettei fakta uppoa kaaliin, kun niin ei halua.


Ihan sellainen fakta kuitenkin tiedoksesi, että kuusikaistaisella Länsiväylällä ei ole busseilla mitään tukoksia edelleenkään vuonna 2012.

----------


## Dakkus

> Tässä vertaat eri vuorovälejä ja vakuutat, että 510 minuutin vuoroväli on mukavampi asia kuin 2030 min vuoroväli. Ihan varmasti näin, mutta mitä tekemistä sillä on sen kanssa, onko kyse metrosta vai busseista?


Länsi-Helsingin motaribussijärjestelmässä ideana on, että kukin bussi vie keskustasta sille etäisyydelle kotiovesta, jolle Helsinkiin valitussa metrojärjestelmienkin mittakaavassa raskaassa järjestelmässä liityntäbussi tuo.
Viiden minuutin vuoroväli olisi luonnollisesti toteutettavissa motaribusseinkin, mutta sen toteuttaminen nostaisi bussiliikenteen kulut nelinkertaisiksi silloin kun vuoroväli on nykyisellään 20 minuuttia ja kolminkertaisiksi niillä linjoilla, joiden vuoroväli on nykyisellään vartin. Samalla myöskin motaribussien runko-osuuden vuoroväli, joka on tällä hetkellä ruuhkaisimpaan aikaan muistaakseni keskimäärin nelisenkymmentä sekuntia putoaisi ehkä puoleen, mikä alkaisi jo aiheuttaa vakavia ongelmia etenkin Kampin päässä. Kyse on siis siitä, että jos sivultaan 3 km pitkän liityntäbussin vuoroväli on 10 minuuttia, se tarvitsee paljon pienemmän määrän kalustoa kuin samaan paikkaan vievä 23 km pitkä motaribussilinja 10 minuutin vuorovälillä. Kalustotarpeen noustessa nousevat myös kulut. Bussiliikenne on siis halvempaa vain, jos vuoroväli pidetään pidempänä kuin yhteydellä metro+liityntäbussi. Mainitakseni vielä oman kokemukseni: Itselleni tiheä vuoroväli on arvokkaampi ominaisuus kuin matkan vaihdottomuus.




> Vai onko sinusta vähemmän ikävää myöhästyä 30 minuuttia metron vuoksi kuin bussin vuoksi?


Ei, mutta länsimetrolle ei kaavaillakaan 30 minuutin vuoroväliä edes sunnuntai-illoille, joten kysymys on irrelevantti.




> Entä millä motaribusseilla Espoossa liikut?


Käyttämiäni linjoja ovat vuosien saatossa olleet ennenkaikkea 154, 156, 121 ja 122. Reilun vuoden ajan kävin Kontulasta käsin lukiossa Olarissa, joten metro ja motaribussit ovat minulle kyllä tuttua kauraa. Ja tosiaan, Olarissa, Matinkylässä, Malminmäessä ja Tuomarilassa on tullut asuttua. Lisäksi veli asuu Espoonlahdessa, joten 150A:lla ja 160K:lla tulee huristeltua kohtalaisen usein.




> Ei Espoon isoista lähiöistä ole puolen tunnin vuoroväli Helsingin suuntaan. Jos liityntäbusseille laitetaan tiheämpi vuoroväli kuin nykyisille busseille, ei se ole metron etu. Voitaisiin vuoroväliä tihentää nytkin Kamppiin ajaville busseille. Sekin on halvempaa kuin rakentaa metro.


Puolen tunnin vuoroväliä ei, mutta 20 minuuttia on aika tyypillinen vuoroväli suurimman osan päivästä. Ruuhka-aikoina saattaa tiheimmillään olla 10-15 minuutin vuorovälejä, mutta sellaisina aikoina metron liityntäbussit ajaisivat noille alueille 5 minuutin vuorovälein. Jos linjalla, jonka vuoroväli on nykyisellään 20 minuutin vuoroväli, otettaisiin käyttöön 10 minuutin vuoroväli, sen kustannukset tuplaantuisivat. Metron liikennöintikustannukset ovat antamiesi lukujen perusteella vain hieman korkeammat kuin bussin, eivät kaksinkertaiset. Jos siis motaribussiliikenteen kulut kaksinkertaistuisivat tai vaikka puolitoistakertaistuisivat nykyiseen, se ei varmastikaan olisi liikennöintikuluiltaan halvempaa kuin yhdistelmä metro+motaribussit. Rakentamiskulut ovat tietenkin merkittävä kysymys, mutta ne ovat pitkälti kertainvestointi, joka on lopulta yhteiskunnalle usein kannattavampi valinta kuin investoinninin tekemättä jättäminen jos investoinnin tekemättä jättämisestä seuraavat suuremmat juoksevat kulut. 




> Ei huono muutu hyväksi sillä, että ihmiset saadaan uskomaan huono hyväksi. Pohjois-Koreassakin uskotaan elettävän paratiisissa, kun kansa pidetään tietämättömyydessä siitä, millaista ihmisten elämä on muualla. Moni tyranni ja hirmuhallinto on maailmassa kaatunut viimeaikoina, kun vallanpitäjät eivät ole enää onnistuneet pitämään kansaansa tietämättömyydessä ja yleinen sivistystaso on ylittänyt kynnyksen, jonka jälkeen kansan pettäminen ei enää onnistu.


Tuskin uskot itsekään väitteeseesi, että Pohjois-Korean kansa kokisi elävänsä paratiisissa, vaikka sitä yritetään pitää tietämättömyydessä. Ei kukaan ole tehnyt elettäkään pitääkseen itähelsinkiläisiä tietämättömyydessä siitä, että heillä voisi olla metro+liityntäbussit -järjestelmän sijaan käytössä myös motaribussit pitkin bussikaistoitettua Itäväylää. Pohjois-Korea -vertauksessasi on se iso vika, että Pohjois-Koreassa toimitaan aktiivisesti vääräksi koetun tiedon kitkemiseksi, Itä-Helsingissä taas ei. Tämä ero on niin suuri, että se vie vertaukselta pohjan pois. Joko olet totaalinen stalinisti tai sitten käytit argumentaatiota, joka on tasoltaan paljon heikompaa kuin sinulle on tyypillistä.




> Suomessa ihmiset uskovat autoilun olevan halvempaa kuin joukkoliikenteen, kun eivät ymmärrä, miten paljon autoistaan maksavat. Ja samat ihmiset luulevat säästävänsä rahaa kauppakeskuksissa, kun kustantavat itse tavaroiden kuljetuksen. Kauppakeskuksessa vietettyä päivää he pitävät mukavana viihteenä, kun eivät ymmärrä, että voisivat käyttää aikansa rentoutumiseen tai tekemällä jotain, mistä on itselle pysyvää mielihyvää.


Tämä on yhteiskunnassamme todellakin erittäin suuri ongelma, jonka korjaamiseen ei vaikuta juuta eikä jaata, miten Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenne toteutetaan.




> Metro saa kyselyissä kehuja itähelsinkiläisiltä epäilemättä sen vuoksi, että ihmiset kokevat konkreettisesti raide- ja bussiliikenteen laatueron. He eivät anna eikä heiltä kysytä arvosanaa siitä, onko pelkkä metromatka mukavampi kuin metron ja bussin yhdistelmä.


Olet luultavasti oikeassa, ehkä jopa oikeammassa kuin luuletkaan. Et kuitenkaan huomioi sitä, että kun liityntäbussimatka on ajallisesti hyvin lyhyt, se vertautuu suurissa määrin kävelemiseen metropysäkille. Liityntäbussi ikäänkuin unohtuu, kun pääosa ajasta, tai ainakin pääosalta tuntuva osa ajasta vietetään metrossa. Itse tykkään sanoa, että liikennejärjestelmissä todellisuudella sinänsä ei ole mitään merkitystä, koska ihmisten todellisuus on heidän mielikuvansa. Joukkoliikennettäkin tulee toteuttaa siitä lähtökohdasta, miten ihmiset sen kokevat - ei siitä, onko se täysin objektiivisesti ajatellen järkevää vai ei. Todellisuutta pitää katsoa vain sen verran, että huomataan jos ratkaisu on täysin järjetön. Toista vaihtoehtoa objektiivisesti vähemmän järkevä, mutta silti yhä järkevän rajoissa oleva mielikuvissa erinomainen ratkaisu voi liikennejärjestelmien kohdalla olla se parempi.





> Saati, että he kykenisivät arvioimaan sitä, minkälaista olisi matkustaa metrolla kotipysäkille asti. Sehän on mahdollista nykyaikaisella ratikalla, josta metromatkustajat eivät tiedä mitään.


Pikaratikat todennäköisesti olisivat aikanaan olleet järkevämpi ratkaisu kuin metro, kun kaupunkirakenne on niin sirpaleista kuin se Helsingissä on. Minulla ei ole kokemusta missään varsnaisessa pikaratikkakaupungissa asumisesta, mutta jo se, että on asunut Berliinissä erityyppisten metrolinjojen varsilla, on opettanut paljon. Tiheämpiasemanvälinen metro on miellyttävämpi ratkaisu kuin liityntäliikenteen vaativa metro tyyliin U5:n itäpää tai Helsingin metro, vaikka se nimellisesti onkin hitaampi. Se, että ratikka olisi järkevämpi valinta kuin metro, on kuitenkin aivan surkea argumentti motaribussien puolesta. Tässä keskustelussa on keskitytty aiheeseen metro vs. motaribussit, jolloin ratikoiden viskaaminen mukaan on lähinnä aika epärehellistä argumentointia, vyön alle menemistä.
Se, olisiko pikaratikan rakentaminen ehkä järkevää, on oma keskustelunaiheensa. Muistan, kun noin viisitoistavuotiaana istuin Sm1/2 -mallisessa junassa matkalla Tuomarilasta Helsinkiin päin ja kuulin kahden espoolaispoliitikon keskustelevan siitä, pitäisikö Espooseen ajaa pikaratikalla vai metrolla. Olin juuri sattunut lukemaan Urbanrail.netistä Amsterdamin systeemistä, jossa pikaratikat ja metrot jakavat osan reitistä keskenään. Mainitsin, että oikeasti pikaratikka on vain kapeampi ja lyhytvaunuisempi metro tai toisin päin katsoen metro on pitkä- ja leveävaunuisempi pikaratikka, eikä näiden yhdistäminen ole mitenkään mahdotonta ja että eri tilanteisiin sopii eri kalusto, eikä kannata lukittautua mihinkään yhteen näkökantaan vaan think outside the box. Herrat lupasivat sitten tutkia, miten Amsterdamissa on homma hoidettu ja puolisen vuotta myöhemmin tutkittiinkin sitten mahdollisuutta ajaa pikaratikoilla joko Ruohikseen tai sitten Hakikseen asti. En tiedä oliko minulla tähän viivästystä ja kuluj aiheuttaneeseen turhahkoon tutkimukseen syyni - tavallaan huvittaisi ajatella että olisi, koska 15-veen heviletin heittämän läpän vaikuttaminen tällaiseen on niin kutkuttava ajatus  :Very Happy: 
Miksi minä tämän anekdootin heitin? Koska tutkimuksessa todettiin yhdistelmä pikaratikka itään + metro länteen järjettömäksi, samaten kuin ilmeisesti koko metrokaluston korvaaminen metrorataa ajavin pikaraitiovaunuin, pikaratikka Espooseen ei ole ehdotuksena relevantti ilman, että osoitetaan nykyisen metron korvaaminen pikaratikalla koko mitaltaan järkeväksi.
Pikaratikka olisi järkevämpi, mutta sen järkevyyden paremmuus metroon nähden on niin vähäinen, ettei jo olemassaolevan järjestelmän vaihtaminen ole järkevää. Tässä on vähän samaa meininkiä kuin äskettäin käydyssä keskustelussa siitä, että viimeisen metrin kaivaminen miljoonalla eurolla on järkevää, jos on jo investoitu satoja miljoonia.
Metro on jo itään rakennettu, eikä sitä tekoa voi enää muuksi muuttaa. Sillä siis mennään. Muut kuin itä-länsi -suuntaiset yhteydet voi sitten rakentaa kullekin välille sopivimmalla tavalla, mutta ratikan vaatiminen metron luontevaan laajenemissuuntaan on lähinnä haihattelua, jossa oman vakaumuksen vuoksi jätetään matkustajat lapsipuolen asemaan. Pääkaupunkiseudun integroituessa keskustan merkitys vähenee, eikä määrätietoisen yhdensuuntaista matkaa lännestä itään ole järkevä katkaista Helsingin keskustasta. Vaihto haittaa paljon vähemmän, jos se on heti matkaketjun alussa tai lopussa kuin jos se on sen puolessavälissä.




> Tieto lisää tuskaa. Ja onnellisia ovat tietämättömät.


Niinpä. Pää pensaaseen siis vaan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viiden minuutin vuoroväli olisi luonnollisesti toteutettavissa motaribusseinkin, mutta sen toteuttaminen nostaisi bussiliikenteen kulut nelinkertaisiksi silloin kun vuoroväli on nykyisellään 20 minuuttia ja kolminkertaisiksi niillä linjoilla, joiden vuoroväli on nykyisellään vartin. ... Ruuhka-aikoina saattaa tiheimmillään olla 10-15 minuutin vuorovälejä, mutta sellaisina aikoina metron liityntäbussit ajaisivat noille alueille 5 minuutin vuorovälein.


Metroliityntä ei ole tuomassa 5 minuutin vuoroväliä sinne, mistä nyt pääsee vaihdotta ja liityntää nopeammin Kamppiin. YTV:n suunnitelman mukaan liitynnän vuorovälit ovat suunnilleen samat kuin nyt suorilla linjoilla. Ei siis mitään parannusta vaan huononnuksia bussien käyttäjille. Sillä liityntäliikenteen metron vuoroväli ei ole järjestelmän vuoroväli, vaan sitä on liitynnän vuoroväli.

Ja jos sitten verrataan metroasemien ja Länsiväylän (tai Tapiolan) pysäkkien tarjoamaa vuoroväliä, nykyjärjetelmä on siinäkin ylivoimaisesti metroa parempi. En kuitenkaan väitä, että Länsiväylällä olevien pysäkkien vuorovälillä on kummoistakaan arvoa, koska siinä motarin varrella ei ole mitään. Metroasemien lähellä on jopa jonkin verran asutusta ja yhdyskuntarakennetta ylipäätään toisin kuin motrarin varrella, joten metro on Espoossa motaria parempi.




> Tuskin uskot itsekään väitteeseesi, että Pohjois-Korean kansa kokisi elävänsä paratiisissa, vaikka sitä yritetään pitää tietämättömyydessä. Ei kukaan ole tehnyt elettäkään pitääkseen itähelsinkiläisiä tietämättömyydessä siitä, että heillä voisi olla metro+liityntäbussit -järjestelmän sijaan käytössä myös motaribussit pitkin bussikaistoitettua Itäväylää. Pohjois-Korea -vertauksessasi on se iso vika, että Pohjois-Koreassa toimitaan aktiivisesti vääräksi koetun tiedon kitkemiseksi, Itä-Helsingissä taas ei. Tämä ero on niin suuri, että se vie vertaukselta pohjan pois. Joko olet totaalinen stalinisti tai sitten käytit argumentaatiota, joka on tasoltaan paljon heikompaa kuin sinulle on tyypillistä.


Itä-Helsingissä on tehty sellainen ele, että suorat bussit lopetettiin. Jonkin aikaa asiasta napistiin, mutta kun sillä ei ollut mitään vaikutusta, valitus loppui. Sen jälkeen on alistuttu ja sopeuduttu sekä nielty propaganda siitä, että Itä-Helsingissä(kin) on ainakin Euroopan paras joukkoliikenne.

Eiväthän itähelsinkiläiset tai koko seudun asukkaat tiedä, miten paljon parempaa ja halvempaa joukkoliikennettä heillä voisi olla, kun ei ole mitään, mihin verrata. Eivät ihmiset käy ulkomailla koekäyttämässä joukoliikennettä. Turistimatkoilla ei liikuta asuntojen ja työpaikkojen välillä, vaan asutaan hotellissa keskustassa. Ja kotona uskotaan, mitä asiantuntijat sanovat. Esimerkiksi automaattimetrosta, joka on tämän ketjun varsinainen aihe.




> Itse tykkään sanoa, että liikennejärjestelmissä todellisuudella sinänsä ei ole mitään merkitystä, koska ihmisten todellisuus on heidän mielikuvansa. Joukkoliikennettäkin tulee toteuttaa siitä lähtökohdasta, miten ihmiset sen kokevat - ei siitä, onko se täysin objektiivisesti ajatellen järkevää vai ei. Todellisuutta pitää katsoa vain sen verran, että huomataan jos ratkaisu on täysin järjetön. Toista vaihtoehtoa objektiivisesti vähemmän järkevä, mutta silti yhä järkevän rajoissa oleva mielikuvissa erinomainen ratkaisu voi liikennejärjestelmien kohdalla olla se parempi.


Sanoisin, että aika erikoinen näkökulma. Oletko samalla kannalla kaiken muun elämään liittyvän kanssa myöskin? Jos olet, olet markkinatalouden ihannekansalainen, koska teet juuri kuten mainonnan avulla halutaan: alat elää turhuuden ja roskan sekä mahdollisimman huonojen tuotteiden kanssa, koska markkinoinnilla sinuun on saatu istutetuksi mielikuvat siitä, että tarvitset kaikkea turhaa ja huonot tuotteet ovat hyviä tai ainakin parasta mahdollista.

Sivistyneessä yhteiskunnassa julkisen vallan tehtävä on huolehtia ihmisten hyvinvoinnista, ei siitä, että ihmiset luulevat voivansa hyvin silloinkin kun he voivat pahoin. Pohjois-Korea ei ole sivistysvaltio, ja siellä noudatetaan juuri esittämääsi periaatetta. Eli kun kansa elää kurjuudessa, sille vakuutetaan, että he elävät onnelassa ja kaikkialla muualla on huonommin. Sivistysvaltio myöntää ongelmat ja pyrkii korjaamaan ne, ei peittelemään ongelmia.




> Miksi minä tämän anekdootin heitin? Koska tutkimuksessa todettiin yhdistelmä pikaratikka itään + metro länteen järjettömäksi, samaten kuin ilmeisesti koko metrokaluston korvaaminen metrorataa ajavin pikaraitiovaunuin, pikaratikka Espooseen ei ole ehdotuksena relevantti ilman, että osoitetaan nykyisen metron korvaaminen pikaratikalla koko mitaltaan järkeväksi.


Hauska anekdootti. Mutta RaideYVA:n tutkimus oli hölynpölyä ja aktiivista kansalaisten ja poliitikkojen harhaanjohtamista. Siinä esitetyillä muka-ratikkasuunnitelmilla ei ollut mitään tekemistä asiallisen ja mahdollisimman hyvään ratkaisuun pyrkivän liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelun kanssa. Mutta en ala käydä nyt läpi YVA:n virheitä, ne on keskusteltu niin moneen kertaan jo muissa länsimetroketjuissa. Tai voit lukea lyhyehkön aihetta käsittelevän artikkelin Kaupunkiliikenne.netistä.




> Metro on jo itään rakennettu, eikä sitä tekoa voi enää muuksi muuttaa. Sillä siis mennään. Muut kuin itä-länsi -suuntaiset yhteydet voi sitten rakentaa kullekin välille sopivimmalla tavalla, mutta ratikan vaatiminen metron luontevaan laajenemissuuntaan on lähinnä haihattelua, jossa oman vakaumuksen vuoksi jätetään matkustajat lapsipuolen asemaan. Pääkaupunkiseudun integroituessa keskustan merkitys vähenee, eikä määrätietoisen yhdensuuntaista matkaa lännestä itään ole järkevä katkaista Helsingin keskustasta. Vaihto haittaa paljon vähemmän, jos se on heti matkaketjun alussa tai lopussa kuin jos se on sen puolessavälissä.


Tämä onkin jo kuin suoraan metrokioskin propagandalehtisistä. Tietenkin isojakin virheitä voi korjata, jos on selkärankaa ja halua myöntää tehty virhe. Kun ei ole, virhettä peitellään tekemällä lisää virheitä. Metrokioski vaan tuli huomaamattaan myöntäneeksi virheensä ihan itse, kun esitti, että metron kapasiteettia voidaan laskea kolmanneksella. Toki tämäkin asia väännettiin valehtelulla päinvastaiseksi väittämällä, että asemien ja junien lyhentämien lisää metron kapasiteettia. Se pohjoiskorealainen paratiisi...

Asiallisempaa olisi keskustella siitä, voisiko tehdyn virheen jotenkin kääntää hyödyksi. Helsinki on sitä yrittänyt epätoivoisesti Itä-Helsingissä nyt 30 vuotta. Mutta läntinen peilikuva Espoossa on vaan menestynyt paremmin ilman metroa. Mutta jos seudun maankäytön tehostamiseen joskus päädytään, silloin tietenkin kannattaa aloittaa metron varresta. Voi vaan olla kova pala pistää nykyistä tehotonta maankäyttöä uusiksi, eli purkaa suunnilleen kaikki mikä on puolen kilometrin päässä metroasemista.




> Niinpä. Pää pensaaseen siis vaan?


Näinhän sinä kirjoitit:



> Itse tykkään sanoa, että liikennejärjestelmissä todellisuudella sinänsä ei ole mitään merkitystä, koska ihmisten todellisuus on heidän mielikuvansa.


Antero

----------


## Kani

Niin eikös se Korpinen sanonut läksiäisissään, että ihmisillä on taipumus kiintyä elinympäristöönsä, oli se millainen tahansa. Tähän tyytymisideologiaan lienee vaivatonta perustaa myös joukkoliikennepolitiikka. Kuten Guggenheim-hankkeen toimintatapa osoittaa, meidän erityisolosuhteissamme yhteiset asiat saadaan junailtua varsin pitkälle kyselemättä lystin maksajilta yhtään mitään. 

Ja näinhän se on mennyt otsikon tarkoittamassa surkuhupaisassa automaattimetroprojektissakin: vuosaarelaiset joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät katselevat pakkasessa kengänkärkiään ja ihmettelevät, kun heillä on vain aidattu toimimaton ovijärjestelmä. Toisaalla kaksi kaupungin pamppua neuvottelee saksalaisille mukavaa sopimusta asiasta, eikä kenelläkään tunnu olevan siihen mitään sanomista.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämän päivän HBL:ssä on aukeaman kokoinen juttu automaattimetrosta. Juttu edustaa sellaista tutkivaa journalismia, joka Hesarin Kaupunki-toimitukselta valitettavasti puuttuu. Minusta HBL:n juttu on laadukkaasti kirjoitettu ja taustoittava. Täytyy toivoa, että sitä luetaan laajasti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

http://hbl.fi/lokalt/2012-02-07/metr...parade-ur-helt

----------


## aki

Vuosaaren laituriovet otettiin vihdoinkin koekäyttöön http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...mein_kayttoon/

----------


## Kani

> Vuosaaren laituriovet otettiin vihdoinkin koekäyttöön http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...mein_kayttoon/


Hanketta arvostelevaa kommenttiani ei julkaistu. Mutta miksi olisi pitänytkään, kun siellä jo kerrotaan totuus riittävän monta kertaa:

"Ovia kokeillaan siksi, että se mahdollistaa metron kulkemisen automatisoidusti ilman kuljettajaa. Saatavat hyödyt: kustannukset pienenevät ja vuoroväliä voidaan tihentää."

"Tämä liittyy metrojen automatisointiin. Sehän toteutetaan siksi, että metrot voisi tulevaisuudessa kulkea puolet tiheämmällä vuorovälillä. Sitä palvelua, nääs."

"Turvallisuus tulee siitä, kun lopulta kaikillla asemilla on ovet niin. ei pääse enää masentuneet hyppää'mään saapuvan junan eteen."

"Kyllä se seinä aika oleellisesti turvallisuutta parantaa estäessään hortoilun ja tippumisen kiskoille."

"Hyvinhän ne pelaa lukuisissa kaupungeissa maailmalla."

"Kauhee valitus, ja miksi?"

----------


## GT8N

Kävin tänään ihmettelemässä Vuosaaren laituriovien toimintaa. Taso oli sitä, mitä odotinkin, eli _erittäin_ hidasta. Junat lähtivät kääntöraiteelta kiihdyttäen n. 30 km/h vauhtiin, jonka jälkeen lähes välittömästi hidastivat n. 10m ennen laiturin alkua n. 7 km/h vauhtiin, jota matelivat koko laiturin mitan. Ollessaan lähes ovien kohdalla M200 -sarjan junat kahdessa tapauksessa pysähtyivät, siirtyivät n. 10 cm, pysähtyivät, siirtyivät n. 10 cm, jonka jälkeen vasta ovet alkoivat (toki pienellä viiveellä) aueta. Yhdessä tapauksessa M200 -juna pysähtyi ja siirtyi hieman eteenpäin vain kerran. M100 -sarjan juna kahdessa tapauksessa matelun jäkeen pysähtyi kerrasta, jonka jälkeen ovet avautuivat. Pysähtyminen oli kuitenkin ehkä hieman epätarkempi, kuin M200 -sarjalla.

Kellotin muutamia aikoja:

Aika, joka kuluu siitä, kun junan etupää ohittaa laiturin alun, siihen kun molemmat ovet ovat kokonaan auki:


```

1. 01,28 min (M200)
2. 01,11 min (M200)
3. 01,13 min (M100)
```

Aika joka kuluu siitä, kun ovet alkavat sulkeutua, siihen kun junan peräpää ohittaa laiturin lopun.


```
1. 00,30 min (M200)
2. 00,33 min (M200)
3. 00,37 min (M100)
```

Aika, kun ovet alkavat sulkeutua siihen, kun juna lähtee liikkeelle, on molemmilla junatyypeillä 20-22 sekuntia. Eli yli kymmenen sekuntia enemmän, kuin ilman laituriovia. Merkittävämpää on kuitenkin, että junan saapuminen laituriin on laituriovilla 50-70 sekuntia hitaampi kuin ilman laituriovia. Laituriovellisilla asemilla laituriin saapuminen ja siitä lähteminen ovat laituriovettomaan asemaan verrattuna 60-80 sekuntia pidempi ja tietenkin päälle tulee aika, joka kuluu varsinaiseen tarkoitukseen, eli matkustajien vaihtamiseen. Täten juna varaa laiturin pahimmillaan jopa kahden minuutin ajaksi. 

Mellunmäessä ja Vuosaaressa kyseinen sekoilu ei ole niin vakavaa jo ihan harvemmankin vuorovälin ansiosta, mutta länsimetrossa kyseinen ajoajan pidentyminen on merkittävää. Kalustoa tarvitaan enemmän hidastuneen liikenteen vuoksi ja liikenne on varmasti häiriöherkempää.

Vertailun vuoksi ajat Siilitiellä olivat M100 -junalla 20-21 sekuntia tilanteissa: etupää laiturin alussa - ovet kokonaan auki sekä ovet lähtevät sulkeutumaan - peräpää ohittaa laiturin lopun. 

Kuten HKL kampaniassaan mainostaa: "Insinöörit tekevät kaikkensa, jotta tekniikka palvelee kaupunkilaisia parhaalla tavalla." Uskokoon ken haluaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Mellunmäessä ja Vuosaaressa kyseinen sekoilu ei ole niin vakavaa jo ihan harvemmankin vuorovälin ansiosta, mutta länsimetrossa kyseinen ajoajan pidentyminen on merkittävää. Kalustoa tarvitaan enemmän hidastuneen liikenteen vuoksi ja liikenne on varmasti häiriöherkempää.


Kai homma nyt täytyy saada sujumaan paremmin kuin tuo kokeiluvaiheen matelu. Eihän minuutin lisäystä joka pysähtymiseen voida mitenkään hyväksyä?

----------


## juhanahi

> Taso oli sitä, mitä odotinkin, eli _erittäin_ hidasta. Junat lähtivät kääntöraiteelta kiihdyttäen n. 30 km/h vauhtiin, jonka jälkeen lähes välittömästi hidastivat n. 10m ennen laiturin alkua n. 7 km/h vauhtiin, jota matelivat koko laiturin mitan.


Jeps, kokeilulaiturin kohdalla on 10 km/h nopeusrajoitus.




> Ollessaan lähes ovien kohdalla M200 -sarjan junat kahdessa tapauksessa pysähtyivät, siirtyivät n. 10 cm, pysähtyivät, siirtyivät n. 10 cm, jonka jälkeen vasta ovet alkoivat (toki pienellä viiveellä) aueta.


M200 on vaikeampi pysäyttää tarkalleen oikeaan paikkaan, ja varsinkin nyt kun kokeilu on kuskeille uusi juttu, ja kun levyjarrut voivat olla pöllyävästä lumesta hieman liukkaita, on parempi pelata varman päälle. Kamerakuvamonitori täytyy sihdata ohjaamon sivuikkunan kohdalle, toleranssia on +- 50cm, peruuttaa ei saa.




> Pysähtyminen oli kuitenkin ehkä hieman epätarkempi, kuin M200 -sarjalla..


Kyllä satanen on kuljettajan kannalta paljon tarkempi pysäytettävä. Tarkkuutta ei voi arvioida siitä, miten junan ovet mätsäävät laiturioviin, sillä saman junan eri ovetkin sijoittuvat eri asemaan eri laituriovilla.




> Kai homma nyt täytyy saada sujumaan paremmin kuin tuo kokeiluvaiheen matelu. Eihän minuutin lisäystä joka pysähtymiseen voida mitenkään hyväksyä?


Tässä kokeilussa kokeillaan nimenomaan laituriovikonstruktion toimintaa, ei sitä, miten tai millä logiikalla mahdollinen (puoli)automaattijärjestelmä asemilla toimisi. Tässä kokeilussa on varsin tarkat, turvallisuuspriorisoidut käytännöt ja toimintaohjeet kuljettajille. Ja nämä ovethan eivät tosiaan ole mitenkään automaattisia, vaan kuljettajat hoitelevat laituriovien toiminnan kaukosäätimellään, ja aloittavat tämän hoitamisen vasta kun juna on ensin pysäytetty oikealle kohdalle.

----------


## zige94

> Mellunmäessä ja Vuosaaressa kyseinen sekoilu ei ole niin vakavaa jo ihan harvemmankin vuorovälin ansiosta, mutta länsimetrossa kyseinen ajoajan pidentyminen on merkittävää. Kalustoa tarvitaan enemmän hidastuneen liikenteen vuoksi ja liikenne on varmasti häiriöherkempää.


Jos nyt olen pysynyt mukana niin 1. länsimetrolle tulee erilaiset ovet 2. kuljettaja ei sitä junaa pysäyttele vaan automaatti sen hoitaa. Automaatti osaa varmasti tarkemmin pysäyttää oikeaan kohtaan kuin ihminen. 3. kuten joku tuossa yllä totesi, on kokeiluvaiheessa 10km/h:n nopeusrajoitus.

----------


## Kani

Onnetonta toimintaa, että kulutetaan lähes kaksi vuotta pelkkien laituriovien rakenteluun, ja sitten kaiken päälle pysytäänkin testaamaan vain pientä osaa kokonaisen automaattimetron toiminnasta. Ei ihme, jos joitakuita huolestuttaa, miten Länsimetron aikataulun käy.

----------


## GT8N

> Kyllä satanen on kuljettajan kannalta paljon tarkempi pysäytettävä. Tarkkuutta ei voi arvioida siitä, miten junan ovet mätsäävät laiturioviin, sillä saman junan eri ovetkin sijoittuvat eri asemaan eri laituriovilla.


Ilmaisin asian ehkä vähän epätärkasti, M100 näytti olevan selkeästi paremmin oikealle kohdalle pysäytettävä, onnistuihan se kerrasta eikä tarvinnut enää "hieroa". Toki ovien sijoitus on M200:n verrattuna erilainen, joten pysähtyminen laiturioviin nähden ei ollut niin tarkka, eli jotkin ovet olivat aivan laiturioven reunan tasalla.




> Tässä kokeilussa kokeillaan nimenomaan laituriovikonstruktion toimintaa, ei sitä, miten tai millä logiikalla mahdollinen (puoli)automaattijärjestelmä asemilla toimisi. Tässä kokeilussa on varsin tarkat, turvallisuuspriorisoidut käytännöt ja toimintaohjeet kuljettajille. Ja nämä ovethan eivät tosiaan ole mitenkään automaattisia, vaan kuljettajat hoitelevat laituriovien toiminnan kaukosäätimellään, ja aloittavat tämän hoitamisen vasta kun juna on ensin pysäytetty oikealle kohdalle.


Toki ollaan kokeiluasteella, mutta kun verrataan kuinka paljon enemmän aikaa kuluu toimintaan laituriovien kanssa, kuin ilman, en näe toiminnassa järjen häivääkään. On myös hauskaa, että (turvallisuutta lisäämään tarkoitettujen) laituriovien käyttö lisää turvallisuuskäytäntöjä, niiden aiheuttaman turvallisuusriskin vuoksi. Lähdettäessä on myös havaittaessa, että kuljettajan täytyy käyttää enemmän aikaa todetakseen junan lähtövalmiiksi verrattuna entiseen peilin vilkaisuun todetakseen, että "sivu on tyhjä". Väitän, että emme koskaan näe niin nopeaa pysähdystä asemalle automaatilla ja laituriovilla, kuin kuljettajalla ja ilman laituriovia.

----------


## sm3

Vartti- lehti

*Metron laituriovista satelee kritiikkiä*
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ee_kritiikkia/

----------


## tlajunen

> Jeps, kokeilulaiturin kohdalla on 10 km/h nopeusrajoitus.


Tuota noin... miksi?

----------


## Resiina

Alkuperäisen "Automaattimetron" esite 1970-luvulta
http://www.raitio.org/metro/liitteet...rolla_1974.pdf

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väitän, että emme koskaan näe niin nopeaa pysähdystä asemalle automaatilla ja laituriovilla, kuin kuljettajalla ja ilman laituriovia.


Eiköhän näillä ovilla ole samanlainen tulevaisuus kuin oli Sörkän metroaseman porteilla.

Kunhan pöly vähän hälvenee, ensin ovet lukitaan auki-asentoon ja sitten ne puretaan pois. Kummastakaan asiasta ei järjestetä tiedotustilaisuutta eikä lähetetä lehdistötiedotteita.

Antero

----------


## zige94

> Vartti- lehti
> 
> *Metron laituriovista satelee kritiikkiä*
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ee_kritiikkia/


OT: Kuka toimittaja seuraa tätä foorumia oikein... :o No mukavaa että tulemme kuulluksi viimeistään tätä kautta.

----------


## brynkka

Helsingin metrojärjestelmässä laituriovet vaikuttavat turhilta kapistuksilta, mahdollisesti yhtä asemaa lukuunottamatta. Toki turvallisuus paranisi jos tälläiset rakennettaisiin ja ne toimisivat.

Laituriovet tai niiden puuttuminen ovat havaintojeni mukaan aseman tilankäyttöön tai hienommin ilmaistuna arkkitehtuuriiin liittyviä ratkaisuja. Esimerkkinä voi käyttää Pietarin metroa, jossa osa asemista on varustettu toimivin laituriovin. Tyypillinen ilman laituriovia rakennettu vilkas asema on tilana ns. kolmilaivainen basilika, jossa kaksi pylväsriviä jakaa tilan odotusalueisiin radan vierellä ja pitkittäiseen kulkemiseen tarkoitettuun keskihalliin. Tälläinen asema on melko leveä ja varmaankin kallis upotettavaksi suohon. Laituriovien käyttäminen mahdollistaa yksinkertaisemman aseman, kun odotus- ja kulkutiloja ei tarvitse erottaa toisistaan turvallisuussyistä ja yksi halli riittää.

Helsingissä maanalaisetkin asemat ovat leveitä ja noudattavat yleensä H-muotoa tai sen kerrannaisia. Tilaa on nykyisillä ja varmaan tulevillakin matkustajamäärillä kulkea tarpeeksi kaukana laiturin reunasta ilman ovia ja seiniä. Pohjaratkaisun suhteen poikkeuksena voi pitää Hakaniemen asemaa, jossa laituriovet voisivat olla järkevä ratkaisu, mikäli junien välttämättä pitäisi saapua ja lähteä yhtäaikaa sekä matkustajamäärä sitä edellyttäisivät.

----------


## Kani

> Eiköhän näillä ovilla ole samanlainen tulevaisuus kuin oli Sörkän metroaseman porteilla. Kunhan pöly vähän hälvenee, ensin ovet lukitaan auki-asentoon ja sitten ne puretaan pois. Kummastakaan asiasta ei järjestetä tiedotustilaisuutta eikä lähetetä lehdistötiedotteita.


Tämä olisi viisain ja edullisin ratkaisu. Mutta eiköhän Siemens ole saanut vedätettyä Guggenheim-tasoisen paperin ja perävalotakuun, että homman peruminen on mahdotonta. 

Voisiko sen Helsingin allekirjoittaman sopimuksen muuten teipata meidän maksajien nähtäväksi vaikka niihin laiturioviin?

----------


## late-

Onkohan laiturioviin nyt HKL:n vaatimuksesta asennetut turvaprofiilit varmasti mietitty aivan loppuun asti? Ovien ollessa auki ne tosiaan täyttävät lähes koko tilan oviseinän ja vaunun seinän välistä. Ovien puoliväliin jää pieni pakenemistila. Liekö ajatuksena sitten, että väärälle kohdalle osuneesta vaunun ovesta ei pääse seinän ja vaunun väliin? Mitä nyt sen pienen tilan kohdalla kuitenkin pääsee. Muutenhan riittäisi lyhyt pala profiilia oven aukeavassa reunassa.

Valitulla ratkaisulla on kääntöpuoli: Ovien ollessa auki oviseinän hätäuloskäyntejä ei käytännössä pysty käyttämään. Pelkät ovet eivät niitä peittäisi yhtä huolellisesti, mutta profiilit ovat paljon ovia pidempiä. Pakenemistilan kohdalla hätäuloskäyntiä ei ole. Mitenköhän on tarkoitus toimia, jos tyhjentämisen tarpeessa oleva vaunu pysähtyy väärälle kohdalle ja laituriovet jostain syystä aukeavat? Vaunun ovien edessä on silloin oviseinän hätäuloskäyntien sijaan lähes pelkkää "turvaprofiilia".

----------


## joboo

Eilen (perjantaina) nämä laituriovet meni kiinni enne kuin laiturilta oli kaikki matkustajat kyydissä. Metron ovet olivat auki ja joku matkustaja väänsi tästä kahvasta mikä on siinä laituriovessa.

----------


## juhanahi

Seisakkeella on nyt muutama tuore kuva Vuosaaresta. Kuvateksteissä olen koittanut avata kokeilun käytäntöjä pääpiirteissään.

http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2012-02-20

----------


## Antero Alku

> Seisakkeella on nyt muutama tuore kuva Vuosaaresta. Kuvateksteissä olen koittanut avata kokeilun käytäntöjä pääpiirteissään.
> 
> http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2012-02-20


Kiitos näistä ja kuvauksista.

Tulipa mieleeni, että miksi ylipäätään ovet ovat niin korkeat, että ne ulottuvat peilin korkeudelle. Ovet ajavat asiansa matalampinakin. Maailman monet laituriovet ovat korkeudeltaan 11,2 metriä, tavanomainen jonkin asian reunalla olevan aidan korkeus. Matalien ovien yli näkisi peililläkin.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Tulipa mieleeni, että miksi ylipäätään ovet ovat niin korkeat, että ne ulottuvat peilin korkeudelle.


Jotta ne suojaisivat laiturilla huojuvaa kansalaista junan peilin iskulta?

----------


## Antero Alku

Automaattimetron sopimusongelma on ensi kertaa esillä kaupunginvaltuustossa keskiviikkona. Siellä tulee vastattavaksi valtuutettu Kauko Koskisen (kok) kysymys aiheesta. Kysymys löytyy tämän tiedoston toiselta sivulta.

Koska linkki lakkaa kuitenkin jonkin ajan päästä toimimasta, tässä kysymyksen teksti:



> Valtuustokysely
> 
> Valtuusto päätti vuoden 2006 toukokuussa täysautomaattimetron rakentamisesta Helsinkii. Nyt valtuutetut ovat saaneet lehdestä lukea, että tulossa onkin puoliautomaattimetro kuljettajineen lisähintaa. Samalla on siirretty suoritusvastuista Siemensiltä HKL:lle ja samalla taloudellisisa vastuita Helsingin verovaroista maksettavaksi.
> 
> Uusi sopimus siirtänee junien takuuaikaiset huoltotyöt ja junien saattamisen puoliautomaatti-järjestelmän mukaisiksi HKL:n vastuulle. Lisäksi HKL sitoutunee vielä maksamaan takuuaikaisten huoltotöiden johtamisesta.
> 
> Herää kysymys, miksei asioita varmistettu koesennuksilla ennen urakkasopimuksen tekoa ja asetettu hankkeen toteutumiselle riittäviä sanktioita.
> 
> Hämmästyttä myös, että vielä viime lokakuussa mm. toimitusjohtaja Matti Lahdenranta vakuutteli täytaustomaattimetron toteutuvan. Vaikuttaa, että kaupungin neuvottelijat ovat taitamattomuuttaan ja kokemattomuuttaan ajettu pakkotilanteeseen, jossa Siemens sanelee sopimusmuutosten ehdot.
> ...


Kysymykseen voisi kommentoida, että ongelmathan ovat realisoituneen nimenomaan siitä, että on tehty kokeilu eli koejuna, jonka perusteella Siemens on todennut, ettei tilaussopimusta voi täyttää. Ja toisaalta, sopimuksessa lienee lause, jonka mukaan sopimus on purettavissa, mikäli toimitus poikkeaa olennaisesti sovitusta. Ja se, että kuljettajattomassa metrossa täytyy olla kuljettaja, on aika olennainen poikkeama.

Aihe on tänään ollut esillä myös Huvustadsbladetissa, sekä paperilla että verkkolehdessä. Otsikko on _Metron ger politiker ångest_ eli Metro ahdistaa poliitikkoja. Artikkelin mukaan HKL:n johtokunta vaikuttaa varsin erimieliseltä siitä, onko asiaa hoidettu hyvin ja avoimesti. Jo aiemmin julkisuudessa esiintyneet varapuheenjohtaja Ari Lahtinen (SDP) sekä jäsen Ari Järvinen (Kok) moittivat sitä, ettei ongelmista kerrota avoimesti ja johtokunnalla ei tunnu olevan mitään päätäntävaltaa, vain vastuuta. Puheenjohtaja Jessica Karhun (Vihr) mielestä asiaa on hoidettu hyvin ja avoimesti. Karhun sanoo myös näin (käännös ruotsista minun):


> Meille on tiedotettu neuvottelujen etenemisestä, ja johtokunta harkitsee ehdotusta uudeksi sopimukseksi Siemensin kanssa. Sitten paperi myös julkistetaan. Tiedän, että meillä on kaikki pyytämämme tiedot.


Toisaalta yksi johtokunnan jäsen, joka haluaa pysyä tuntemattomana, sanoo, että automaatille ei hyväksytä mitään vaihtoehtoja, vaikka asiantuntijat ovat ollet eri mieltä.

Johtokunnan viime kokouksen päätös kirjallisesta materiaalista ja vaihtoehtolaskelmista ei vaikuta siltä, että johtokunta olisi kovinkaan hyvin perillä siitä, missä mennään.

Kauko Koskisen valtuustokysymykseen viitaten ihmettelen Karhun näkemystä siitä, että johtokunta tai Helsingin kaupunki ylipäätään voisi sopia asian vain Siemensin kanssa. Hankintalainsäädäntö ei salli sellaista, että yksi voittaa tarjouskilpailun lupaamalla mahdottomia ja totuuden paljastuttua voi sitten sopia myyvänsä jotain muuta. HBL:n jutussa viitataan myös siihen, että hankinta on jo käsittelyssä korkeimmassa hallinto-oikeudessa, ja jotkut johtokunnan jäsenet pohtivat jo nyt omaa vastuutaan asiassa.

Tarina jatkunee keskiviikon valtuuston jälkeen HKL:n johtokunnassa 20.3.

Antero

----------


## Kani

Koskinen saanee kysymykseensä vastaukseksi ryöpyn teknokraattista informaatiota, joka todistaa, kuinka harjoitettu toimintatapa oli ainoa oikea. Toivottavasti HBL:stä ryhdytään joskus painamaan suomenkielistä versiota, voisivat ruotsintaidottomatkin saada oikeaa tietoa asioista, joista ei eräästä toisesta lehdestä voi lukea.

"Metron automaattifarssi täyttääkin kaikki suomalaiselle hv-hankinnalle asetetut vaatimukset."
http://hvkerho.blogspot.com/2012/02/...-piilossa.html

----------


## 339-DF

Haltian blogissa on Vuosaaren metroaseman käyttäjiltä aika karua palautetta laituriovista. Kauko-ohjain sulkee ilmeisesti ovia ilman kuljettajan määräystä milloin huvittaa eivätkä junat ole pysnyeet aikataulussa. Mahtaako foorumin lukijoista kukaan käyttää asemaa päivittäin? Millaisia kokemuksia teillä on? Miten ovet ovat muuttaneet toimintaa asemalla ja ovatko ne vaikuttaneet liikenteen luotettavuuteen? Jos myöhästymisiä on ollut, ovatko ne sillä tavoin huomattavia, että junat kulkevat yhteisellä osuudella epätasaisin vuorovälein ja kuormittuvat siksi niin epätasaisesti, että siitä on matkustajille haittaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mahtaako foorumin lukijoista kukaan käyttää asemaa päivittäin? Millaisia kokemuksia teillä on?


Vuosaaressa asuva tuttuni sanoi, että kahden raiteen käyttö on parantanut aikataulussa pysymistä verrattuna yhden raiteen käyttöön. Ovilla ei ole ollut hänelle merkitystä.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Kauko-ohjain sulkee ilmeisesti ovia ilman kuljettajan määräystä milloin huvittaa eivätkä junat ole pysnyeet aikataulussa.


Kauko-ohjaimen yhteysongelmia ja niistä seuraavia ovien sulkeutumisia on tosiaan esiintynyt. Sen sijaan aikataulussa pysyminen on parantunut hurjasti taannoiseen yhden raiteen ruuhkaliikennöintiin verrattuna, kuten Anterokin jo havaintoja välitti. Tai siis oikeammin palautunut normaalille Helsingin metron tasolle  :Cool:

----------


## 339-DF

> Kauko-ohjaimen yhteysongelmia ja niistä seuraavia ovien sulkeutumisia on tosiaan esiintynyt.


Ilmeisesti se kauko-ohjain on toteutettu niin, että jos yhteys katkeaa niin ovet menevät kiinni. Ja yhteys sitten katkeilee vähän väliä. Niinkö?




> Sen sijaan aikataulussa pysyminen on parantunut hurjasti taannoiseen yhden raiteen ruuhkaliikennöintiin verrattuna, kuten Anterokin jo havaintoja välitti. Tai siis oikeammin palautunut normaalille Helsingin metron tasolle


Hyvä!

----------


## Antero Alku

Eilisessä valtuuston kokouksessa siis keskusteltiin automaattimetrosta. Jälleen kerran näyttää siltä, että mediassa asiasta kerrotaan ensisijaisesti suomenruotsalaisille. HBL:n verkkoartikkeli on suunnilleen samansisältöinen kuin painetussa lehdessä. _Surt, säger fullmäktige om metron_ eli Hapanta, sanoo valtuusto metrosta. Otsikko viittaa sananlaskuun Happamia, sanoi kettu pihlajanmarjoista. Jutussa siteerataan useita valtuutettuja.

Suomeksi metrokokouksesta on asiaa Metro-lehdessä sivulla 4. Juttu on HBL:ää lyhyempi, mutta kertoo olennaisen:



> Valtuuston kyselytunnilla ei kovin monia kannustavia puheenvuoroja kuultu...


Helsingin sanomat ei kerro asiasta mitään. Ensi käden tietoa on kuunneltavissa valtuustokokouksen nettivideosta.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsingin sanomat ei kerro asiasta mitään. Ensi käden tietoa on kuunneltavissa valtuustokokouksen nettivideosta.


Ja kokousta ei tarvitse suinkaan kelailla läpi kokonaan, vaan myös suora linkki ekaan puheenvuoroon löytyy:

http://www.helsinkikanava.fi/fi/kaup...12-klo-18#2484

Tabista "Käsittely" löytyy myös kaikki muut puheenvuorot listattuna. Tuo on siis kohdassa 3.2.

----------


## Knightrider

> Helsingin sanomat ei kerro asiasta mitään.


Oliko yllätys? Jos Helsingin metrotoimiston hommat menee päin prinkkalaa niin kirjoittaako Hesari aiheesta? Mutta kyllä kirjoitettavaa löytyy, kun Itämetron hienouksista on aika valistaa kansaa.



> Helsingin metron on jatkuttava itään. Siihen täytyy nyt eläintenkin taipua.





> Vantaan kaupunki on yllättäen muuttanut kantaansa itämetron rakentamisesta Östersundomiin. Etenkin uusi kaupunginjohtaja Jukka Peltomäki (sd) ajaa linjaa, jossa Vantaa keskittyy Marja-Vantaan asuinalueen ja kehäradan kehittämiseen.


Ja ei kun penkomaan:



> Jukka Peltomäen virkamatka naisystävän kanssa kuohuttaa Vantaalla

----------


## hmikko

Lontoossa on enempi parempia ideoita metron kehitämiseksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:54 ----------

No ei vaiskaan, pormestari ajaa automaattia sielläkin, ja perusteet näyttävät olevan muita kuin liikenteellisiä.

----------


## vristo

> No ei vaiskaan, pormestari ajaa automaattia sielläkin, ja perusteet näyttävät olevan muita kuin liikenteellisiä.


Taistelua ammattiliittoja ja lakkoja vastaan? Taitaa Boris leikkiä "thatcheriä".

----------


## teme

Soininvaaran mukaan Siemens on ilmoittanut ettei pysty toimittamaan automaattia, tehdään puoliautomaatti. http://www.soininvaara.fi/2012/03/07...etroa-ei-tule/

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kommentoin jo Odellekin, mutta keskustellaan nyt täälläkin: Miksi ihmeessä muka täysautomaatti pystyisi 100 sekunnin vuoroväliin, mutta puoliautomaatti vain 150:n? Erona on se, että jälkimmäisessä kuljettaja antaa lähtöluvan, eikä se napin painaminen ja sivun mulkaisu nyt 50 sekuntia kestä. Tuon on pakko olla Siemensin sumutusta, eli että eivät pystyisi täysautomaattiakaan toimittamaan 100 sekunnin vuorovälillä tai sitten niin, että keksivät hienon upsell-automaatin: vuoroväli lyhenee vasta kun maksatte lisää.

----------


## Kani

> Kauko-ohjaimen yhteysongelmia ja niistä seuraavia ovien sulkeutumisia on tosiaan esiintynyt. Sen sijaan aikataulussa pysyminen on parantunut hurjasti taannoiseen yhden raiteen ruuhkaliikennöintiin verrattuna, kuten Anterokin jo havaintoja välitti. Tai siis oikeammin palautunut normaalille Helsingin metron tasolle


Niin: on aivan normaalia, että mikä tahansa joukkoliikenneväline tulee laituriin hieman ennen lähtöaikaa ja lähtee sitten aikataulussaan. Ei se tosiaan ole mikään laituriovien Vuosaareen tuoma ominaisuus.

----------


## petteri

> Kommentoin jo Odellekin, mutta keskustellaan nyt täälläkin: Miksi ihmeessä muka täysautomaatti pystyisi 100 sekunnin vuoroväliin, mutta puoliautomaatti vain 150:n? Erona on se, että jälkimmäisessä kuljettaja antaa lähtöluvan, eikä se napin painaminen ja sivun mulkaisu nyt 50 sekuntia kestä. Tuon on pakko olla Siemensin sumutusta, eli että eivät pystyisi täysautomaattiakaan toimittamaan 100 sekunnin vuorovälillä tai sitten niin, että keksivät hienon upsell-automaatin: vuoroväli lyhenee vasta kun maksatte lisää.


Käsittääkseni kyse on siitä, että vanhat junat ovat "tyhmiä" eli niissä ei ole tiheän vuorovälin tarvitsemaa tekniikkaa, siis ilman kohtuullisen kokoista modernisointiprojektia, josta Siemens ei nyt ota mitään vastuuta. 150 sekuntiin päästään noilla myös niin, että kuljettajat ajavat niitä, jos puoliautomatisointi ei onnistu.

Uudet junat toimisivat Siemensin kulunvalvonnan kanssa niin, että minimivuoroväli olisi 100 sekuntia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käsittääkseni kyse on siitä, että vanhat junat ovat "tyhmiä" eli niissä ei ole tiheän vuorovälin tarvitsemaa tekniikkaa...
> Uudet junat toimisivat Siemensin kulunvalvonnan kanssa niin, että minimivuoroväli olisi 100 sekuntia.


Vanhat junat eivät ole tyhmiä. Vuoroväli ei ole junan vaan radan ominaisuus. Siten siihen ei vaikuta sekään, mikä on junan ikä tai tekniikka. Kertaan ties kuinka monennen kerran, että 90 sekunnin vuorovälein on ajettu jo puoli vuosisataa kuljettajien ajamin junin. Pietarissa ja Moskovassa junien teknologia on ollut suunnilleen 1920-luvun tasolla.

Sen perusteella, mitä lähinna Mirva Haltian blogin nimettömistä mutta ilmeisen aiantuntevista ja asioista perillä olevista kommenteista voi päätellä, Siemensin ongelma ei ole sen enempää 100- kuin 200-sarjankaan junien teknologia. Ongelma tulee siitä, että suuri linjanopeus, lyhyt vuoroväli ja alhainen energiankulutus eivät voi toteutua samaan aikaan. Tämä ei johdu junien tekniikasta eikä Siemensistä, vaan fysiikasta ja muista luonnonlaeista.

Junien tekniikalla on asiassa lähinnä marginaalivaikutus. 200-sarjan junien pysäytysjarru on yksinkertainen ja usein töksähtävä, joten junan pysähtymistä lienee helppo ohjata automaattisesti, kun loppupysähdys saa olla nykäys. 100-sarjan juniin on tehty moniporainen pysäytysjarru ja ne pysähtyvät pehmeästi eli matkustajan kannalta miellyttävällä tavalla. Tätä voi olla vaikeampi hallita siten, että tietokone onnistuu pysäyttämään junan täsmälleen haluttuun kohtaan.

Mutta kokonaisuudessa jatkuva kulunvalvonta ja automaattinen junaohjaus johtavat siihen, että kun yritetään tavoittaa fysikaalista mahdottomuutta  siis suurta linjanopeutta ja lyhyttä vuoroväliä  päädytään samaan kuin henkilöautojen ruuhkautuessa. Yksittäisen junan kulku muuttuu pumppaavaksi kiihdytysten ja jarrutusten sarjaksi. Siis tyypilliseksi jonossa ajamiseksi. Perinteisillä linjasuojastusjärjestelmillä tällainen ei ole mahdollista, kun junia ei päästetä liian lähelle toisiaan. Mutta automaatilla voidaan tuoda ruuhkautuminen ja jonoutuminen metroonkin. Jolloin myös matkustusmukavuus laskee ja energiankulutus nousee, aivan kuten autoilun ruuhkissakin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Vanhat junat eivät ole tyhmiä. Vuoroväli ei ole junan vaan radan ominaisuus. Siten siihen ei vaikuta sekään, mikä on junan ikä tai tekniikka. Kertaan ties kuinka monennen kerran, että 90 sekunnin vuorovälein on ajettu jo puoli vuosisataa kuljettajien ajamin junin. Pietarissa ja Moskovassa junien teknologia on ollut suunnilleen 1920-luvun tasolla.


Vuoroväli riippuu radasta, junista ja käytetystä kulunvalvontatekniikasta. Toki siihen vaikuttaa myös linjanopeus ja asemien kuormitus.

Löytyykö sinulta muuten todellisia kellotuksia Pietarin ja Moskovan junamääristä, kun tunnut pitävän niitä oikein hyvänä preferenssinä? Todellista tietoa kuinka monta junaa menee linjalla ruuhkatunnissa? Kun kävin Pietarissa, junien vuoroväli ei näyttänyt olevan mitenkään tasainen. On aika eri asia, meneekö linjalla vaikka 25 junaa tunnissa, ja lyhimmillään vuoroväli on 90 sekuntia (tai jotain sinne päin), vai meneekö linjalla oikeasti 40 junaa ruuhkatunnissa. 




> Mutta kokonaisuudessa jatkuva kulunvalvonta ja automaattinen junaohjaus johtavat siihen, että kun yritetään tavoittaa fysikaalista mahdottomuutta  siis suurta linjanopeutta ja lyhyttä vuoroväliä  päädytään samaan kuin henkilöautojen ruuhkautuessa. Yksittäisen junan kulku muuttuu pumppaavaksi kiihdytysten ja jarrutusten sarjaksi. Siis tyypilliseksi jonossa ajamiseksi. Perinteisillä linjasuojastusjärjestelmillä tällainen ei ole mahdollista, kun junia ei päästetä liian lähelle toisiaan. Mutta automaatilla voidaan tuoda ruuhkautuminen ja jonoutuminen metroonkin. Jolloin myös matkustusmukavuus laskee ja energiankulutus nousee, aivan kuten autoilun ruuhkissakin.


Toki jos yritetään ajaa liian suurta määrää junia liikenne ruuhkautuu. Mutta kyllä "moving block" kulunvalvonta myös tuo kapasiteettietua. 

Jos otetaan esimerkki vaikka moottoritiestä. Nykyään henkilöautot liikkuvat moottoriteillä "moving block" periaatteella, autot jonossa koko ajan seuraavan muiden autojen nopeutta ja reagoivat siihen. Perinteiset linjasuojausjärjestelmät taas perustuvat siihen, että jollekin radanpätkälle päästetään vain yksi juna, moottoritielle sovellettuna voisi olla vaikka muutaman sadan metrin pätkä, jolle aina päästettäisiin vain yksi auto kerrallaan. Toki Metroissa on vähän isommat turvaetäisyydet kuin moottoriteillä, mutta käytettävissä olevan kapasiteetin ja liikenteen sujuvuuden parantuminen käytettäessä radoilla "moving block" systeemiä on ihan selkeä.

Moving block - systeemit perustuvat siihen, että myös junissa on tietokoneet, jotka koko ajan laskevat junan sijaintia ja viestivät keskusjärjestelmän ja muiden junien kanssa. Eli kehittyneet kulunvalvontajärjestelmät vaativat myös junilta uudenlaista tekniikkaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:38 ----------




> Junien tekniikalla on asiassa lähinnä marginaalivaikutus. 200-sarjan junien pysäytysjarru on yksinkertainen ja usein töksähtävä, joten junan pysähtymistä lienee helppo ohjata automaattisesti, kun loppupysähdys saa olla nykäys. 100-sarjan juniin on tehty moniporainen pysäytysjarru ja ne pysähtyvät pehmeästi eli matkustajan kannalta miellyttävällä tavalla. Tätä voi olla vaikeampi hallita siten, että tietokone onnistuu pysäyttämään junan täsmälleen haluttuun kohtaan.


Ilmeisesti myös Siemensillä oli tuollainen käsitys, että vanhojen junien kauko-ohjaus on aika helppoa silloin kun he tekivät tarjouksen Helsingin metron kulunvalvonnan uudistamisesta. Koeajoissa, joissa Helsingin vanhoja junia on ajettu automaatilla on kuitenkin havaittu, että vanhojen junien automatisoinnin toimivuus ainakin ilman isompia muutostöitä on huonompi kuin alunperin Siemens oli arvioinut.

----------


## sm3

Kuitenkin suomessa sekä metrossa että jossakin junassa? on kokeiltu automaattiajoa. En saa päähäni miksi metroa ei heti suoraan automatisoitu, koska alunperin koemetroon saatiin asennettua automaattiohjaus ja oli vakaa tarkoitus tehdä automaatimetro. Nyt kehitys on ajanut metrojunien ohitse, ja automaattilaitteet ovat liian uusia vanhaan junaan. Automaattia ei saada ennen kuin junat uusitaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Löytyykö sinulta muuten todellisia kellotuksia Pietarin ja Moskovan junamääristä, kun tunnut pitävän niitä oikein hyvänä preferenssinä?


Ei. Maailmassa on aika lailla tietoa, enkä edes kuvittele mittaavani itse kaikkia asioita, ennen kuin voin luottaa käytettävissä olevaan havaintotietoon. Sen sijaan arvioin sitä, onko tietolähde luotettava. Luotettavuutta lisää myös se, että tieto on saatavissa useista lähteistä. Jos sinä kirjoitat:



> Kun kävin Pietarissa, junien vuoroväli ei näyttänyt olevan mitenkään tasainen.


... en anna tällaiselle tiedolle juuri minkäänlaisen luotettavuuden arvoa. Sillä tuo on ensisijassa mielikuva, ei edes alkeellinen yksittäinen mittaus.




> Toki jos yritetään ajaa liian suurta määrää junia liikenne ruuhkautuu. Mutta kyllä "moving block" kulunvalvonta myös tuo kapasiteettietua.


Ilman muuta, mutta sillä asialla ei ole mitään tekemistä automatisoinnin tai kuljettajattomuuden kanssa. Ja on kokonaan toinen asia, mikä on käytännön hyöty. Moving block tekee mahdolliseksi metrojunien jonoutumisen, mitä kiinteävälinen kulunohjaus ei voi tehdä. Mutta ei tuosta ominaisuudesta ole mitään hyötyä.

Kun ajatellaan metroliikennettä, kiinteävälisellä kulunvalvonnalla päästään luotettavasti 90 sekunnin vuoroväliin. Tästä siis on vuosikymmenten kokemus. Automaattien myyjät lupaavat parhaimmillaan minuutin vuoroväliä. Lyhyempää eivät hekään lupaa, vaikka tekniikka mahdollistaisi junien ajamisen muutaman metrin etäisyydellä toisistaan. Mutta vain silloin, kun junat eivät koskaan pysähdy. Kun on pakko pysähtyä, minuutin vuoroväli on käytännössä minimi, mitä voidaan ajaa millään tekniikalla. Automaattia tai kuljettajattomuutta siihen ei tarvita, sillä sekä raitiovaunut että bussit ajavat kaiken aikaa ympäri maailman minuutin vuoroväleillä. Se ei johdu siitä, että ne eivät ole kuljettajattomia, vaan siitä, että ne ajavat kyllin hitaalla linjanopeudella, jotta minuutin vuoroväli käy mahdolliseksi.




> Moving block - systeemit perustuvat siihen, että myös junissa on tietokoneet, jotka koko ajan laskevat junan sijaintia ja viestivät keskusjärjestelmän ja muiden junien kanssa. Eli kehittyneet kulunvalvontajärjestelmät vaativat myös junilta uudenlaista tekniikkaa.


Tietenkin junan pitää olla yhteensopiva radan kanssa. Mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö 100-sarjan junilla voi ajaa minuutin vuoroväliä muuttamatta niitä nykyisestä yhtään miksikään. Ainoa muutos on, että rata varustetaan nykyistä tiheämmin tolpanvälein. Kärjistäen sanoen Simenes ei halua tai pysty toimittamaan sellaisia ratalaitteita, että 100-sarjan junilla voidaan ajaa sitä vuoroväliä, minkä lienevät luvanneet.

Vielä siitä, mitä tekniikkaa junissa tarvitaan. Periaatteessa junassa ei tarvita tietokoneita junan sijainnin määrittämiseen. Sijainnin lukeminen voi perustua junan osalta passiivisiin järjestelyihin, sillä ratalaitteiden tehtävä on selvittää, missä kohdassa rataa on jotain. Moving-block -systeemillä ei voi olla radan varressa opastimia kuljettajalle, vaan opastimien tehtävän hoitavan järjestelyn tulee olla junassa. Käytännössä silloin nykyään junassa on laite, joka sisältää tietokoneen.

Mutta jos nyt ajatellaan meidän 100- ja 200-sarjan junien tapausta ja halutaan järjestää jatkuva liikenteen ohjaus vaatimatta kuljettajattomuutta, niin se on varsin yksinkertainen asia, jonka kanssa ei tarvitse puuttua juuri mitenkään kummankaan junasarjan rakenteeseen. Lisätään vain kuljettajan ajopöytään ja näkökenttään laite, joka näyttää kuljettajalle opasteen sovitussa muodossa. Yksinkertaisimmillaan vaikka punaisen, keltaisen ja vihreän valon. Kun laite näyttää vihreätä, kuljettaja saa ajaa rataosalle sallittua nopeutta. Keltaisella on rajoitettu nopeus, kuten 35 km/h. Ja punaisella on jarrutettava pysähdyksiin välittömästi. Tämän vehkeen kytkeminen junaan vaatii käyttöjännitteen syötön ja antennin, jolla laite ottaa tiedon vastaan kulunohjausjärjestelmästä. Ei ole niin vaikeaa, etteikö Siemens pystyisi tällaista toimittamaan.




> Koeajoissa, joissa Helsingin vanhoja junia on ajettu automaatilla on kuitenkin havaittu, että vanhojen junien automatisoinnin toimivuus ainakin ilman isompia muutostöitä on huonompi kuin alunperin Siemens oli arvioinut.


Onko tämä tieto vai oma arvauksesi?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Onko tämä tieto vai oma arvauksesi?


Vanhojen junien automatisointiongelmista on mainintoja suuressa määrässä lehtijuttuja, kuten esim:

http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/1...i_2956604.html 

Näitä ennen tehtiin koeajoja, joiden perusteella on tultiin siihen johtopäätökseen, ettei alkuperäisillä suunnitelmilla vanhojen junien automatisointi onnistunut. 

Samoin siitä, että Siemens on halunnut muuttaa sopimusta mm. vanhojen junien automatisointitekniikan kustannusten osalta on paljon lehtijuttuja. Kuten vaikka.

http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakenn...ntolle/a762817

Myös Soininvaaran logissa on maininta, jonka mukaan Siemens ei pysty toimittamaan tarjouksensa mukaista vanhojen junien automatisointia.

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2012/03/07...etroa-ei-tule/

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:43 ----------




> Tietenkin junan pitää olla yhteensopiva radan kanssa. Mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö 100-sarjan junilla voi ajaa minuutin vuoroväliä muuttamatta niitä nykyisestä yhtään miksikään. Ainoa muutos on, että rata varustetaan nykyistä tiheämmin tolpanvälein. Kärjistäen sanoen Simenes ei halua tai pysty toimittamaan sellaisia ratalaitteita, että 100-sarjan junilla voidaan ajaa sitä vuoroväliä, minkä lienevät luvanneet.
> 
> Vielä siitä, mitä tekniikkaa junissa tarvitaan. Periaatteessa junassa ei tarvita tietokoneita junan sijainnin määrittämiseen. Sijainnin lukeminen voi perustua junan osalta passiivisiin järjestelyihin, sillä ratalaitteiden tehtävä on selvittää, missä kohdassa rataa on jotain. Moving-block -systeemillä ei voi olla radan varressa opastimia kuljettajalle, vaan opastimien tehtävän hoitavan järjestelyn tulee olla junassa. Käytännössä silloin nykyään junassa on laite, joka sisältää tietokoneen.
> 
> Mutta jos nyt ajatellaan meidän 100- ja 200-sarjan junien tapausta ja halutaan järjestää jatkuva liikenteen ohjaus vaatimatta kuljettajattomuutta, niin se on varsin yksinkertainen asia, jonka kanssa ei tarvitse puuttua juuri mitenkään kummankaan junasarjan rakenteeseen. Lisätään vain kuljettajan ajopöytään ja näkökenttään laite, joka näyttää kuljettajalle opasteen sovitussa muodossa. Yksinkertaisimmillaan vaikka punaisen, keltaisen ja vihreän valon. Kun laite näyttää vihreätä, kuljettaja saa ajaa rataosalle sallittua nopeutta. Keltaisella on rajoitettu nopeus, kuten 35 km/h. Ja punaisella on jarrutettava pysähdyksiin välittömästi. Tämän vehkeen kytkeminen junaan vaatii käyttöjännitteen syötön ja antennin, jolla laite ottaa tiedon vastaan kulunohjausjärjestelmästä. Ei ole niin vaikeaa, etteikö Siemens pystyisi tällaista toimittamaan.


Nyt vaikuttaa kyllä jossain määrin mahdolliselta, että Helsingin puoliautomaatti voisi tarkoittaa ratkaisua, uudet junat kulkevat (puoli)automaattisesti ja vanhat junat (M100 ja M200) kuljettajan ajamana. Lännessähän on laituriovet, joten lännessä voisivat uudet junat ajaa vaikka täysautomaattisestikin.

Mutta tuollaista hybridisysteemiä ei taida vielä olla missään päin maailmaa, vaikka eihän sellaisen rakentaminen pitäisi mitenkään mahdotonta olla. Mutta Siemensiltä ei taida vielä löytyä koko tekniikkaa "kaupan hyllyltä". Kokonaan uudella kalustolla toimivia automaattimetrojahan on maailmalla aika paljon.

----------


## hezec

Mitä tulee venäläisten metrojen vuoroväleihin, Googlella löytyi mm. tällainen artikkeli. Ihan mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Lopputulema on joka tapauksessa se, että ainakin Pietarissa nykyinenkin järjestelmä mahdollistaisi teoriassa jopa alle 60 sekunnin vuorovälin. Virallinen minimi on 95 sekuntia, mutta siihen vaikuttavat muutkin tekijät kuin tekniikan rajoitteet. Uskallan veikata, että se usein alitetaankin ruuhka-aikaan, mistä voi osaltaan seurata pientä epätasaisuutta.

----------


## petteri

Moskovan metrossa on tämän lähteen mukaan lyhimmillään 95 sekunnin keskimääräinen vuoroväli (38 vuoroa ruuhkatunnissa), Pietarissa lyhimmillään 120 sekuntia (30 vuoroa ruuhkatunnissa). http://www.mrl.ucsb.edu/~yopopov/transit/frequency.html

Moskovan metrossa muuten tiheimmän vuorovälin linjoilla kuljettajien ajama "moving block" tyyppinen systeemi käytössä, eihän tuollaisiin vuoroväleihin oikein muuten päästä. Onkohan Pietarissakin?

Lainaus sivulta: http://districtdave.proboards.com/in...nt&thread=5366

"Well, actually it differs. On the lines where there is a Automated Locomotive Signalling system with Automated Ruling of Speed (ALS ARS) (it's a system quite simple for understanding. There are several lamps at the driver's cab, which show the allowed speed at this track section and the allowed speed on the upcoming one (so driver clearly understands if there is need to slow down). If the driver asleeps the speed restriction, the system corrects the train's speed automatically, but then the driver is going to have troubles), it is a usual matter that the first car of the next train comes out from the tunnel at 0.21-0.25 at least (and the last car of the previos has gone to the tunnel at 0.14 (if nothing prevents the train to accelerate, e.g.a speed restriction)).
On other lines where classical signals are used it usually is something between 0.25-0.30 at least, but there are stations where they make tricks with signalling (one of them I've described before), so there it is also reduced to 0.21-0.25."

Kun kyse on neuvostoajan tekniikasta, ei voi kyllä olla varma, täyttäisikö ko. systeemi läntiset turvanormit, mutta näyttää toimivan.

----------


## vristo

Muunmuassa Münchenissä ja Wienissä koko metrojärjestelmä on puoliautomatisoitu. Vanhempi kalusto on 1970-luvulta, uusin vasta toimitusvaihdessa. Siemensiä kaikki ja voisin kuvitella, että Siemens on kaavailemassa Helsingin metrosta em. kaltaista järjestelmää.

----------


## ultrix

> Kuitenkin suomessa sekä metrossa että jossakin junassa? on kokeiltu automaattiajoa. En saa päähäni miksi metroa ei heti suoraan automatisoitu, koska alunperin koemetroon saatiin asennettua automaattiohjaus ja oli vakaa tarkoitus tehdä automaatimetro. Nyt kehitys on ajanut metrojunien ohitse, ja automaattilaitteet ovat liian uusia vanhaan junaan. Automaattia ei saada ennen kuin junat uusitaan.


Tähän liittyen esite vuodelta 1974: http://www.raitio.org/metro/liitteet...rolla_1974.pdf

----------


## hmikko

Soininvaaran blogin kommenteissa sattui seuraavaa (toivottavasti Seppo Vepsäläistä ei haittaa, että kopioin tänne):




> Olen osaltani syyllinen länsimetron asemien lyhentämiseen enkä kadu. Metron voima tulee olemaan sen aiempaa notkeammassa ilmeessä.


Tätä notkeutta ihmettelin, ja vastaus oli:




> No tuli taas kirjoitettua savolaisittain hiukka monimielisesti. Automaattimetron konsepti lähtee siitä, että tihennetty vuoroväli, joka voidaan toteuttaa pienellä henkilökunnalla, tarjoaa mahdollisuuden tuottaa tarvittava kapasiteetti keveämmillä ja joustavavammilla ratalinjauksilla niin, että liikennöinnin ja kokonaiskustannukset tulevat edullisemmiksi kuin jo nyt edullisessa metrossa. Pikaratikkakonseptissa haetaan myös edullista palvelutuotntoa, mutta seudulla tähän mennessä tehdyissä vertailevissa selvityksissä on todettu, että usein metrokonseptilla päästään todennäköisesti parempaan kehitykseen.


Ihmettelin lisää joustavuutta. Vastaus oli:




> Ratalinjaus kevenee asemien lyhentyessä ja kahdella tavalla. Lyhyt asema sitoo vaaka- ja pystygeometriaa pitkää asemaa vähemmän. Lyhyt asema on myös helpompi sijoittaa pintaratkaisua ajatellen. Tunnelille haetaan kallioperän suhteen edullisinta linjausta ja tässäkin lyhyt asema on edullinen.Investoinnin kokoluokkaan vaikuttaa asemien rakennuskustannuksia enemmän tässä tunnelilinjauksen optimointi.
> 
> Espoon metrossa aseman pituus tuli kuvaan liian myöhään niin, että kaavoitusvaiheissa kiinnitetyt linjausmallit vaikuttivat radan linjaukseen hyvin paljon. Eniten lyhyellä asemamallilla vaikutetaankin asemien käyttökustannusten muodostumiseen. Tunneliasemat ovat kohtalaisen suuria kiinteistöjä. Lyhyen aseman kuutiot ja neliöt ovat selvästi pienemmät kuin pitkän aseman, varsinkin jos pitäydytään ensisijaisesti yksipäisiin asemiin.


Että tämmöinen määritelmä joustavuudelle tällä kertaa.

Soininvaaran blogikirjoitus. Viimeksi lainattu Vepsäläisen kommentti on siellä järjestyksessä 88.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Soininvaaran blogin kommenteissa sattui seuraavaa...


Asiahan meni kuitenkin niin, että vuonna 2007 tehtiin Espoon metron hankesuunnitelma, jossa asemien pituus oli 135 m. Jo 1960-luvulta lähtien on Espooseen sovitettu 135-metrisiä asemia, joten ei niille mitään todellista estettä ole.

Vepsäläinen (kuten siis itse viestissään on myöntänyt) keksi asemien lyhentämisen vain perusteluksi kuljettajattomuudelle. Muut vastustivat sitä viimeiseen saakka mm. Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa. Asemien lyhentäminen kuulostaa maallikolle suurelta säästöltä, vaikka todellisuudessa asemaluolan pituus on marginaalikustannus aseman kustannuksessa. Se käy selville, kun jaksaa penkoa Espoon metron papereita.

Vääjäämätön tosiasiahan on, että kuljettajaton metro lyhyillä asemilla on kalliimpi kuin kuljettajallinen pitkillä. Vuorovälin lyhentäminen on tietenkin kuljettajattomalle metrolle eduksi liikennöinnin kustannuslaskennassa, mutta palkkakustannussäästö ei kata investoinnin kustannusta.

Metrojärjestelmän joustavuus nimenomaan katoaa, kun tehdään lyhyitä asemia ja on pakko ajaa minimivuoroväliä. Häiriöherkkyys kasvaa, eikä ole mahdollisuutta palautua häiriöstä nopeasti tihentämällä hetkeksi vuoroväliä. Liikenteen laajentaminen on myös mahdotonta, kun kapasiteetti on jo käytössä. Lisävuoroja ei sekaan mahdu, tarvittaisiin niitä sitten linjan pidennyksen tai kasvavan maankäytön vuoksi.

Asemien lyhentäminen on todella kallis virhe. Etenkin, kun epäonnistuneen järjestelmätoimituksen kanssa on nyt kupattu puoli vuotta ja annettu louhintätöiden jatkua. Jotta ei vain olisi mahdollisuutta palata järkevään ratkaisuun kuljettajista ja 6 vaunun junista. Kuka ottaa vastuun ja kuka maksaa?

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Kuka ottaa vastuun ja kuka maksaa?


Poliittinen vastuu on härmässä kevyt kantaa (=olla kantamatta) ja veronmaksajahan se näiden valopäiden toilailut aina iloisesti makselee :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Mirva Haltian blogissa erittäin mielenkiintoista tekstiä:

http://haltia.blogspot.com/2012/03/h...uulumiset.html

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:41 ----------

Yle Helsingin uutinen asiasta:

http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2012/0...n_3346126.html

----------


## teme

Aamun Hesarissa:



> Torstaiaamuna eräs tärkeä kokous viivästyi. Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen (HKL) johtokunnan kokous ei päässyt alkamaan, koska jäsenet eli maallikkopäättäjät pitivät ensin oman esipalaverin ilman virkamiehiä. 
> 
> Kolmen vartin ajan he keskustelivat muun muassa omasta vastuustaan metron automatisointiprojektissa. He eivät nimittäin ole puoleen vuoteen saaneet päättää mitään, vaan ainoastaan kuunnelleet virkamiesten tilannekatsauksia yli sadan miljoonan euron hankkeesta. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Eilen HKL:n johtokunnan jäsenet vaativat lisäselvityksiä siitä, mitä lännen asemien louhiminen pidemmiksi maksaisi. Länsimetro Oy, joka ei halua kajota suunnitelmiinsa, on arvioinut kustannuksiksi 140180 miljoonaa euroa. Hinnan on epäilty olevan yläkanttiin.


Muutenkin mainio juttu aiheesta, verkkolehti niille joilla on tunnukset, http://www.hs.fi/verkkolehti/kaupunk...44?ref=lk_dl_1

----------


## Kani

Hesarikin voi nyt vähän kirjoitella, kun farssi on jo lähtenyt käsistä. Mutta löytyyhän tuosta normaali Hesari-asetelma, eli hyvä Helsinki kärsii pahasta Espoosta.

----------


## hmikko

> Hesarikin voi nyt vähän kirjoitella, kun farssi on jo lähtenyt käsistä. Mutta löytyyhän tuosta normaali Hesari-asetelma, eli hyvä Helsinki kärsii pahasta Espoosta.


Tulee mieleen eräs taidemuseohanke, jonka lobbaamisesta on näemmä luovuttu. Hesari taisi kumminkin juuri ja juuri pidättäytyä sanomasta, että Helsinki kärsii juntista asujaimistostaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Soininvaarakin puhuu jo järkeä: http://www.soininvaara.fi/2012/03/29/6454/




> En tiedä, missä olosuhteissa päätös säästää Länsimetron kustannuksista 50 miljoonaa euroa lyhentämällä asemia on syntynyt, enkä siis tiedä, ketä nyt arvostelen, mutta jälkeenpäin ajatellen päätös on ollut aivan hölmö.
> 
> Koko metroon maksanut varmaankin kolme miljardia, ellei enemmänkin. Tuo 50 miljoonan arvoinen säästöpäätös pudotti sen kapasiteettia kolmanneksella. Päätös on hyvin harmillinen nyt, kun automaattimetroa ei tule tai se ainakin myöhästyy pahasti. Mutta se olisi ollut väärä, vaikka vuoroväli saataisiin sadaksi sekunniksi.

----------


## JamoL

Laitoin Soininvaaran blogiin seuraavan kommentin, postataan se nyt tännekin. Ampuuko foorumin asiantuntijakaarti idean suoraan alas?
_
Mietiskelin ratkaisua, jossa asemat venytettäisiin 90 metrisistä reiluun 100 metriin. Tämä mahdollistaisi 6-vaunuisen metron käytön niin että myös ensimmäisestä ja viimeisestä vaunusta mahtuisi laiturille yksi ovi. Suljettujen ovien kohdalla palaisi vaunun sisällä valotaulu ei käytössä, käytä vaunun päätyovea ja nuoli oikeaan suuntaan. Vaunuissa 2-5 olisivat käytössä kaikki ovet, samoin päätyvainuissa idän asemilla. 

Ei tämäkään ehkä maailman elegantein ratkaisu, mutta parempi kuin kahden vaunun pitäminen kokonaan suljettuna. Tuon 10 lisämetrin kustannus olisi varmasti hyvin kohtuullinen, enkä usko etteikö ratageometriat tms. siihen taipuisi. Vakkarimatkustajat oppisivat tällaisen järjestelyn nopeasti.

Tämä olisi minusta aika halpaa varautumista siihen että tulevaisuudessa tapahtuu yllätyksiä.

P.S. Vielä tarkennuksena; Tässä mallissa myös laiturin ulkopuolinen ratageometria vaikuttaa tietysti siihen yhteen avautuvaan oveen. Laitimmainen ovi on kuitenkin lähes vaunun päädyssä, eli vaikutus siihen on paljon pienempi kuin keskioven kohdalla._

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laitoin Soininvaaran blogiin seuraavan kommentin, postataan se nyt tännekin. Ampuuko foorumin asiantuntijakaarti idean suoraan alas?
> _
> Mietiskelin ratkaisua, jossa asemat venytettäisiin 90 metrisistä reiluun 100 metriin...._


Noinkin voi tehdä. Mutta kaikkien vippaskonstien pohtiminen on turhaa. Joko tehdään metro tai sitten ei, välimuotoja ei ole. Kaikki selitykset siitä, että ei ole mahdollista tehdä normaalin mittaisin asemin metroa, joka on jo kerran sellaiseksi suunniteltu, on roskaa. Idea asemien lyhentämisestä on virhe, eikä sitä virhettä pidä peitellä selityksillä ja virityksillä. On selvä, että virheiden korjaaminen maksaa, elämän on vain sellaista. Mutta jos virheistä ei makseta, ei opita koskaan olemaan tekemättä virheitä. Juuri siitä(kin) tässä on kysymys nyt.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Mietiskelin ratkaisua, jossa asemat venytettäisiin 90 metrisistä reiluun 100 metriin.


Semmoisen lähtökohdan hyväksyminen, että junat eivät mahdu laitureille, on kyllä Länsimetron tapauksessa kauniisti sanottuna järjetöntä. Siinä ollaan tekemässä miljardin hankkeessa seitsemän uutta asemaa tunneliin. Tiedossa on, että radalle voidaan tehdä pitkät tai lyhyet asemat. Sen verran osaamista pitää olla, että voidaan perustellusti näistä vaihtoehdoista valita.

----------


## petteri

Maailmassa on vielä paljon sekä mutkassa että mäessä olevia asemia. Kun länsimetroon tehdään laituriovetkin, sen että yksi asema ei ole ihan viivasuora ei pitäisi olla mitenkään ylitsepääsemätön ongelma.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun länsimetroon tehdään laituriovetkin, sen että yksi asema ei ole ihan viivasuora ei pitäisi olla mitenkään ylitsepääsemätön ongelma.


Tuskinpa laituriovia sinne tulee, kun ei tule muuallekaan metroliikennettä hidastamaan. Laituriovia ei tarvita kuljettaja-ajossa, joten ei ole syytä käyttää niihin rahaa ja ottaa niihin liittyviä hankaluuksia. Eikä laituriovilla ole mitään merkitystä sille, onko laituri kaarteessa vai ei. Kaarre vaikuttaa ainoastaan kynnyksen ja laiturin väliin jäävään rakoon. Jos sitä halutaan kaventaa, tarvitaan kynnyslippa. Lipan pitäisi olla mieluiten joka vaunussa, mikä on kuitenkin yhden ainoan aseman kanssa järjetöntä.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Tuskinpa laituriovia sinne tulee, kun ei tule muuallekaan metroliikennettä hidastamaan.


Tätä on vaikeaa ennustaa. Laituriovet ovat ymmärtääkseni keskeinen osa Länsimetron asemien ilmanvaihtoa ja paloturvallisuutta. Olethan itsekin sanonut, että pelastusviranomaisilla on nykyään tiukemmat vaatimukset kuin ennen. Laituri halutaan ensisijaisesti eristää rata-alueesta, jos se on mahdollista.




> Lipan pitäisi olla mieluiten joka vaunussa, mikä on kuitenkin yhden ainoan aseman kanssa järjetöntä.


Jos kyse on yhdestä asemasta, lippa voi olla asemankin puolella. Erityisen hyvin tämä toimii juuri laituriovien kanssa, kun vaunun ovet pysäytetään aina varmasti samaan paikkaan ja vaunun ja lauturin ovet oidaan pitää kiinni lipan liikkumisen ajan.

----------


## teme

> Tätä on vaikeaa ennustaa. Laituriovet ovat ymmärtääkseni keskeinen osa Länsimetron asemien ilmanvaihtoa ja paloturvallisuutta. Olethan itsekin sanonut, että pelastusviranomaisilla on nykyään tiukemmat vaatimukset kuin ennen. Laituri halutaan ensisijaisesti eristää rata-alueesta, jos se on mahdollista.


Ne on Kaupsulle, jossa Anterokin oli varajäsenenä, kaupattu niin että laituriovien yhteydessä tehdään kattoon saakka palosuoja. Asia voi toki olla niinkin että palosuoja tarvitttaisiin kuitenkin, en tiedä.

Tässä on varmaan joku käytännön ongelma, mutta äkkiseltään eristäisin aseman tunnelista niin että raiteilla on palo-ovet jotka aukeavat junan tullessa.

----------


## hmikko

> Tässä on varmaan joku käytännön ongelma, mutta äkkiseltään eristäisin aseman tunnelista niin että raiteilla on palo-ovet jotka aukeavat junan tullessa.


Se, mikä tunnelissa yleensä palaa on kai juna, jonka olisi hätätilanteessa hyvä päästä asemalle.

----------


## sm3

> Tässä on varmaan joku käytännön ongelma, mutta äkkiseltään eristäisin aseman tunnelista niin että raiteilla on palo-ovet jotka aukeavat junan tullessa.


Tällöin tunnelista tulee surmanloukku... Kyllä olisi hyvä päästä pois tunnelista muutenkin kuin tunnelin hätäuloskäynneistä. Samoin savun on hyvä päästä poistumaan tunnelista, vaikka sitten asemalle. Tunnelista ei muuten kukaan elävänä poistu. Jotta palokunta yms. pääsee sammutustöihin niin palo-ovet pitäisi kuitenkin avata, joten niistä saatava "hyöty" menetetään tässä vaiheessa. Tehokas savunpoisto tunneliin, ja laajat hätäpoistumisverkot tunnelissa ovat vaatimus jos tunneli eristetään täysin asemista. 

Jos taas juna pääsee eteenpäin vaikka palaa, niin se ajelee palo-ovista jotka aukeavat junan tullessa. Jos taas juna eristetään tunneliin sulkemalla palo-ovet niin ettei juna pääse asemalle, niin se tietä kuolemaa monille ihmisille jotka tukehtuvat savuun ja palavat kuumuudessa kun eivät pääse pakenemaan pois tunnelista. Tunneliin rakennettavat hätäpoistumistiet eivät varmaan riitä satojen ihmisten evakointiin 10-15 minuutissa ja tunneli on liian ahdas jopa satojen panikoivien ihmisten pelastamiseen junasta ilman että kukaan tallautuu kuoliaaksi yms... Metro ruuhka-aikaan on varsin täynnä kuitenkin (tai ainakin vaikuttaa siltä)

Tässä viestissä oletan siis että junassa on raju tulipalo tai räjähdys.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällöin tunnelista tulee surmanloukku...


Tätä asiaa lienee pohdittu aiemminkin, mutta kun kukaan ei kelaa satoja viestejä taaksepäin...

Tunneliturvallisuudessa lähtökohta on, että ihmisen pitää päästä 2 minuutissa (siis ei 1015 minuutissa, silloin on jo tukehduttu) turvaan eli pois palavasta tilasta sellaisen (palo-)oven taakse, joka pitää savua ja tultakin useita minuutteja. Tämä ei onnistu juoksemalla tunnelissa asemalle, jonne on esimerkiksi kilometri, vaikka juna palaisi tunnelin toisessa päässä, mutta kun sen junan toiselle puolelle ei pääse. Turvaan pääsemistä varten ratatunneleita on kaksi ja niiden välissä on 100 metrin välein hätäpoistumisteitä.

Ratatunneleiden osastointi tarkoittaa sitä, että jos yhdessä tunnelissa palaa, savu ei mene toiseen, sillä silloinhan se toinen tunneli ei olisi enää turva. Tunnelit ovat toisiinsa yheydessä puolenvaihtoraiteilla ja asemilla. Molempiin on tehtävä savutiiviit eristysratkaisut. Laitruiovet ja kattoon asti ulottuva seinä tekevät tämän, mutta eivät ole ainoa ratkaisu. Puolenvaihtoraiteisiin tarvitaan joka tapauksessa raiteen sulkeva palo-ovi, ne samat ovet voidaan laittaa ratatunneleiden päähän asemilla. Silloin ei tarvita palo-osastointiseinää laiturin ja raiteen välissä asemalla. Ja päästään liikennettä haittaavista laituriovista.

Kun kerran junista ei tule kuljettajattomia eikä niitä kuljettajallisinakaan yritetä saada pysähtymään parin kymmenen sentin tarkkuudella, uusilla asemilla ei voi olla laituriovia. Jos on, uudet asemat rajoittavat vuorovälin ja/tai linjanopeuden. Nythän toki juuri vakuutetaan, miten metron suorityskyvyllä ei ole väliksi ja metron käyttö tulevaisuudessa on vähemmän kuin nyt ja siksi voidaan asemia lyhentää. Mutta näitä juttuja ei voi eikä pidä ottaa vakavasti  ainakaan enää. Se on sitten toinen juttu, jos Simens toimittaa 100- ja 200-sarjan junien tilalle uudet kuljettajattomat junat ilman lisähintaa. Mutta vakavasti ei pidä ottaa tällaistakaan heittoa.

Antero

PS: Nykyinen metrotunneli on jo surmanloukku, sillä se ei täytä mitään edellä esitettyjä turvallisuusvaatimuksia. 40 vuotta sitten vaatimukset olivat toiset.

----------


## sm3

Lyhentelin lainausta...



> Tunneliturvallisuudessa lähtökohta on, että ihmisen pitää päästä 2 minuutissa turvaan... Turvaan pääsemistä varten ratatunneleita on kaksi ja niiden välissä on 100 metrin välein hätäpoistumisteitä.
> 
> Molempiin on tehtävä savutiiviit eristysratkaisut. Laitruiovet ja kattoon asti ulottuva seinä tekevät tämän, mutta eivät ole ainoa ratkaisu. Puolenvaihtoraiteisiin tarvitaan joka tapauksessa raiteen sulkeva palo-ovi, ne samat ovet voidaan laittaa ratatunneleiden päähän asemilla. Silloin ei tarvita palo-osastointiseinää laiturin ja raiteen välissä asemalla. Ja päästään liikennettä haittaavista laituriovista.
> 
> PS: Nykyinen metrotunneli on jo surmanloukku, sillä se ei täytä mitään edellä esitettyjä turvallisuusvaatimuksia. 40 vuotta sitten vaatimukset olivat toiset.


Kiintoisa viesti. Minkälaisia nuo 100 metrin välein olevat hätäpoistumistiet ovat, jos niistä pitäisi päästä junallinen ihmisiä kahdessa minuutissa. 

Ratatunneleiden eristäminen ei mielestäni ole järkevä vaihtoehto, koska se tekee asiasta jo turhan monimutkaista. Ja vaatii liikaa automatiikkaa joka ei ole täydellistä. Jos automaattinen palo-ovi ei aukea niin juna täräyttää sitä päin... Voikohan tunnelia eristää täysin asemista järkevällä tavalla paitsi laiturista kattoon ulottuvalla seinämällä jossa on ovet. Onko maailmalla esimerkkejä tunnelien eritämisestä palo-ovin, siten että ovet ovat tunnellissa, tai tunnelien suulla ennen asemaa.

Osaatko kertoa nykyisen metron tunnelien turvallisuudesta? Verrattuna nyky vaatimuksiin. Tai suositella hyvää lähdettä?

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos automaattinen palo-ovi ei aukea niin juna täräyttää sitä päin...


Ymmärsin, että ovet olisivat normaalisti auki, ja erikseen valvomosta suljettavissa. Ovien ja turvalaitteiston välillä olisi riippuvuussuhde: kulkutietä ei voi muodostaa jos ovi ei ole varmistetusti auki, eikä ovea voi sulkea (ilman tarvittavaa viivettä) jos sen ohi on muodostettu kulkutie, jolle on tulossa juna.





> Onko maailmalla esimerkkejä tunnelien eritämisestä palo-ovin, siten että ovet ovat tunnellissa, tai tunnelien suulla ennen asemaa.


Savion rautatietunnelin eteläpäässä on ovi. No, se ei ole palo-ovi, eikä ennen asemaa, mutta onpahan kuitenkin esimerkki järeästä ovesta, joka blokkaa kiskot. Tässä ovessa on aukiolon valvonta, eikä junalle anneta ajonsallivaa opastetta kohti ovea, mikäli se ei ole varmistetusti auki. Lisäksi paikalla on 10 km/h rajoitus, joka on voimassa mikäli oven aukiolon varmistuksessa on vikaa.

----------


## juhanahi

Hivenen aiheen vierestä, muttei kovin kauas... Tietääkö joku (itse en hyvin pikaisella haulla löytänyt), minkälaiset osastointiratkaisut Kehäradan tunneliin ja Lentoaseman asemalle on tulossa?

----------


## hmikko

> Hivenen aiheen vierestä, muttei kovin kauas... Tietääkö joku (itse en hyvin pikaisella haulla löytänyt), minkälaiset osastointiratkaisut Kehäradan tunneliin ja Lentoaseman asemalle on tulossa?


Havainnekuvissa ei ainakaan ole ollut laituriovia tunneliasemillakaan. Kehäradalla ei kai ole tarkoitus ajaa muulla kalustolla kuin Flirteillä, mutta yhtäkkiä tuntuis ovien tekeminen kolmen Flirtin junalle (18 ovea, muuten) aikamoiselta rajoitukselta kaluston suhteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minkälaisia nuo 100 metrin välein olevat hätäpoistumistiet ovat, jos niistä pitäisi päästä junallinen ihmisiä kahdessa minuutissa.


Hankesuunnitelman mukaan jokaisessa ratatunneliyhteessä on 3 ovea, joista pääsee välitilaan ja siitä edelleen toiseen ratatunneliin. Mikäli tunneliyhteen yhteydessä on myös hätäpoistumistie maanpinnalle vieviin portaisiin, niihin on yhteensä 4 ovea. Junallisen ihmisiä ei ole tarpeen päästä yhdestä poistumistiestä, vaan kahdesta tai kolmesta riippuen siitä, mihin kohtaan juna pysähtyy. Evakuointiratkaisuja simuloidaan nykyään tietokoneella, jotta voidaan kokeilematta saada käsitys järjestelyiden toimivuudesta.




> Ratatunneleiden eristäminen ei mielestäni ole järkevä vaihtoehto, koska se tekee asiasta jo turhan monimutkaista.


Se on ainoa vaihtoehto järjestää toimiva turva. Jos palo- ja savuosastointia ei tehdä, maan alla ei ole mitään mahdollisuutta päästä savuttomaan ilmaan. Kanaalin tunnelissa, josta ei voi järjestää hätäteitä ulos kun ollaan meren alla, on ratatunneleiden välissä kolmas, evakuointitunneli. Tämä tunneli on kyllin suuri, jotta siellä voidaan ajaa pelastusajoneuvoilla.




> Osaatko kertoa nykyisen metron tunnelien turvallisuudesta? Verrattuna nyky vaatimuksiin. Tai suositella hyvää lähdettä?


Nykyisen metron tunnelissa on kaksoistunnelirakenne kuten uudella osuudella. Mutta siellä ei ole palo-osastointia eikä tunneleiden välisiä yhteyksiä aivan yhtä tiheään kuin uudessa tunnelissa. Hätäpoistuminen ja savunpoisto tapahtuvat samoissa kuiluissa ja asemien savunpoisto liukuporrashuoneissa. Tunnelissa on normaali sepeliperustainen raide ja pudotus kynnykseltä maahan on noin 1,5 metriä. Uuteen tunneliin tulee junan lattian korkeudella oleva evakuointilaituri.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko maailmalla esimerkkejä tunnelien eritämisestä palo-ovin, siten että ovet ovat tunnellissa, tai tunnelien suulla ennen asemaa.


Tunnelien eristämisestä ovin palo-osastointitarkoituksessa en osaa sanoa, mutta tulvasuojelutarkoituksessa kyllä. Toisen maailmansodan edellä Lontoossa pelättiin saksalaisten pommituksien osuessaan sopivaan kohtaan aiheuttavan tulvan metrotunneleihin Thames-joen lähistöllä. Siksi eräille asemille rakennettiin tulvaportit, jotka olivat normaalisti auki, mutta jotka olisi voitu pommitus-/tulvauhkatilanteessa sulkea muutamassa minuutissa, jolloin tunneli olisi kyllä joutunut veden valtaan, mutta asemat ja siellä olevat ihmiset olisivat säästyneet. En nyt löytänyt tähän hätään kovin kummoista selostusta aiheesta, mutta tässä nyt ainakin jotain.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Toisen maailmansodan edellä Lontoossa pelättiin saksalaisten pommituksien osuessaan sopivaan kohtaan aiheuttavan tulvan metrotunneleihin Thames-joen lähistöllä. Siksi eräille asemille rakennettiin tulvaportit, jotka olivat normaalisti auki, mutta jotka olisi voitu pommitus-/tulvauhkatilanteessa sulkea muutamassa minuutissa, jolloin tunneli olisi kyllä joutunut veden valtaan, mutta asemat ja siellä olevat ihmiset olisivat säästyneet.


Mainio Clive's UndergrounD Line Guides tietää asiasta jonkin verran lisää. Portteja rakennettiin ainakin Bakerloo Linen, Northern Linen ja East London Linen tunneleihin. Ainakin Embankment-asema sai portit molempiin päihin, eli ilmeisesti pelättiin, että itse asemakin saattaisi aiheuttaa tulvariskin pommin osuessa.

----------


## 339-DF

Hufvudstadsbladet on julkaissut laajan jutun metron ongelmista. Pääasiana on automatisointi, mutta juttu kertoo karusti myös nykyisen metrolinjan turvallisuuspuutteista sekä päätöksentekoprosessin aikana tehdyistä virheistä ja perusteettomasti salatuista asiakirjoista.

http://hbl.fi/lokalt/2012-04-11/sake...i-metroaffaren

Niinikään Mikko Särelä on koonnut blogiinsa erittäin osuvan katsauksen automaattimetrofarssista: http://mikkosarela.blogspot.com/2012...ytoksessa.html

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:13 ----------

Mirva kirjoittaa tänään blogissa, että hänen tulkintansa mukaan HKL:n johtokunta ei voi päättää asemien pituudesta muuta kuin että Khs:n pitäisi selvittää asia. http://haltia.blogspot.com/2012/04/h...ta-ei-ole.html

Päätöksentekopolku on niin monimutkainen, ettei kukaan tahdo pysyä perässä. On HKL, HSL, Helsingin kaupunki hallituksineen ja valtuustoineen, Espoo samoin ja päälle vielä Länsimetro Oy. Ja syksyllä kuntavaalit. Niinköhän tässä käy, että vastuuta pallotellaan paikasta toiseen niin kauan, että metro on valmis? Onhan se kätevää, kun ei kenenkään tarvitse kantaa vastuuta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Juridisesta puolesta en osaa sanoa, mutta asiallisesti Mirva on aivan oikeassa. Metron (potentiaalinen) kapasiteetti on asia, joka vaikuttaa laajalti maankäyttöön ja muihin liikennejärjestelmiin. Mutta kun hanke on seudullinen, kenen vastuulla asian harkinta oikeasti olisi. Maakuntaliiton? Tosiasiassa meiltä puuttuu kokonaan sellaiset hallinnolliset elimet, jotka voisivat käsitellä tämän asian. Eli puuttuu se metropolihallinto. Eli sen puoleen on yksi ja sama: ratkaisu tulee joka tapauksessa arpomalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Tässä on vaan sellainen käytännön ongelma, että tällä hetkellä poliittisista elimistä HKL:n johtokunta on asioista parhaiten perillä, kun he ovat tätä pisimpään seuranneet. Jos käsittely siirtyy nyt jonnekin muualle, niin luottamusmiehillä ei  taas kerran  ole muuta mahdollisuutta kuin luottaa. Riippumatta siitä, minkälaisia selvityksiä heille tuodaan. Lopputulos ei silloin välttämättä ole kovin hyvä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Mutta johtokunnalta taas puuttuu selkänoja. En tiedä, salliiko pykälät tämän, mutta HKL:n johtokunta voisi oikeastaan pyytää itse lausunnot HSL:ltä ja sekä Espoon että Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulta ja sitten näihin lausuntoihin nojautuen arvioida, pitäisikö asemia pidentää. Kaipa kriittinen kohta on pidennys Östersundomiin: pätkämetron kanssa se jäänee sikseen. Nykyisen laajuisena homma toiminee, jos Laajasalon raitiotie ja raide-Jokeri saataisiin keventämään kuormaa. Mikä tietysti ei olisi ollenkaan huono tulevaisuuden näkymä... (pieni taktikko herää minussa)

----------


## Antero Alku

Laitureiden lyhentäminen meni siten, että Länsimetro Oy esitti hankesuunnitelman, jota käsittelivät Helsingissä kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta, HKL:n johtokunta (silloin joukkoliikennelautakunta) ja pelastuslautakunta. Nämä esittivät hankesuunnitelman hyväksymistä, ja siinä sivussa lyhennettyjä asemia. Asia meni kaupunginhallituksen kautta valtuustoon, joka tietenkin siunasi kaiken soraäänittä.

HKL:n johtokunta voi esittää asian osana Siemens-kaupan purkupäätöstä kaupunginhallitukselle. Se voi halutessaan pyytää lausuntoa ks-lautakunnalta ja vaikka pelastuslautakunnalta tai olla pyytämättä, joka tapauksessa khs esittää asian päätettäväksi valtuustolle, jos ei päätä itse. Ja sitten se on siinä. Helsingin edustaja Länsimetro Oy:n hallituksessa edustaa tietenkin Helsingin kantaa, ja Länsimetro Oy päättää sen mukaan, jos asiatiedot esitetään oikein.

Ei tämä voi olla sen kummempi asia kuin Siemens-kaupan purkukaan. Eihän HKL:n johtokunta muodollisesti voi päättää siitä, mitä tapahtuu Siemensin ja Länsimetro Oy:n sopimukselle. Mutta ei sitäkään Kokkiselta kysytä, vaan asia menee sinne ilmoitusasiana. Ihan sama tämä laituripituus on. Muun selittäminen on vain veruketta.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Laitureiden lyhentäminen meni siten, että Länsimetro Oy esitti hankesuunnitelman, jota käsittelivät Helsingissä kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta, HKL:n johtokunta (silloin joukkoliikennelautakunta) ja pelastuslautakunta. Nämä esittivät hankesuunnitelman hyväksymistä, ja siinä sivussa lyhennettyjä asemia. Asia meni kaupunginhallituksen kautta valtuustoon, joka tietenkin siunasi kaiken soraäänittä.
> 
> HKL:n johtokunta voi esittää asian osana Siemens-kaupan purkupäätöstä kaupunginhallitukselle. Se voi halutessaan pyytää lausuntoa ks-lautakunnalta ja vaikka pelastuslautakunnalta tai olla pyytämättä, joka tapauksessa khs esittää asian päätettäväksi valtuustolle, jos ei päätä itse. Ja sitten se on siinä. Helsingin edustaja Länsimetro Oy:n hallituksessa edustaa tietenkin Helsingin kantaa, ja Länsimetro Oy päättää sen mukaan, jos asiatiedot esitetään oikein.
> 
> Ei tämä voi olla sen kummempi asia kuin Siemens-kaupan purkukaan. Eihän HKL:n johtokunta muodollisesti voi päättää siitä, mitä tapahtuu Siemensin ja Länsimetro Oy:n sopimukselle. Mutta ei sitäkään Kokkiselta kysytä, vaan asia menee sinne ilmoitusasiana. Ihan sama tämä laituripituus on. Muun selittäminen on vain veruketta.
> 
> Antero


Paitsi että äkkiseltään kuvittelisi Espoolla olevan enemmistö Länsimetro Oy:ssä. Ja joka tapauksessa, Espoon täytyy ratkaisu hyväksyä.

----------


## 339-DF

Helsinkiläiseen hallintokulttuuriin sopisi aika hyvin sellainen ratkaisu, että HKL operaattorina tilaisi 6-vaunuisia metrojunia, sellaisia joissa on kulku vaunusta toiseen ja joita ei voi pätkiä. Ilmoittaisi sitten, että näillä voi ajaa vain pitkille asemille. Että Espoo on hyvä vaan ja tekee meidän kalustoomme sopivat asemat, jos haluaa niille liikennettä.

----------


## Knightrider

Soininvaara ehdotti, että "nolosti" osasta ovia ei pääsisi ulos. Entä, jos tilattaisiin tälläisiä junia, jotain Sm1/2 ja Sm5 väliltä - näin pitkät junat mahdollisimman luontevasti toimisivat myös 90-m asemilla. Tämä siis varasuunnitelmaksi, jos asemien pidennykseen ei päädytäkään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Paitsi että äkkiseltään kuvittelisi Espoolla olevan enemmistö Länsimetro Oy:ssä. Ja joka tapauksessa, Espoon täytyy ratkaisu hyväksyä.


Kyllä, Espoolla on yksinkertainen enemmistö. Mutta ei sillä enemmistöllä voi päättää, että Helsingissä ajetaan alikapasiteetilla. Länsimetro Oy:llä tai Espoon kaupungilla ei ole myöskään yhtään junaa. Joten hallintokulttuurista riippumatta päätösvalta tässä asiassa on oikeasti Helsingissä.

Ja ihan byrokraattisestikin, Helsingin ei tarvitse kysyä mitään Espoolta siitä, minkälaiseksi Helsinki tekee Lauttasaaren aseman. Sen voi tehdä kuuden vaunun mittaiseksi ja jalomielisesti jopa sellaiseksi, että siellä on keskellä yksi raide Espooseen liikennöivälle nysäjunalle  jos Espoo suostuu maksamaan siitä aiheutuvat ylimääräiset kulut.




> Hufvudstadsbladet on julkaissut laajan jutun metron ongelmista. Pääasiana on automatisointi, mutta juttu kertoo karusti myös nykyisen metrolinjan turvallisuuspuutteista sekä päätöksentekoprosessin aikana tehdyistä virheistä ja perusteettomasti salatuista asiakirjoista.
> 
> http://hbl.fi/lokalt/2012-04-11/sake...i-metroaffaren


HBL:n jutusta löytyy nyt myös suomennos: http://helsinginmetro.posterous.com/...laa-patkittain

Samasta blogista löytyy myös kiintoisaa taustaa jutulle: http://helsinginmetro.posterous.com/...sitten-kylassa

Puolustuksella on puheenvuoro aamun Hesarissa. Siemensin vastaväite HS:n pääkirjoitukseen 5.4. löytyy myös netistä: http://www.hs.fi/paakirjoitukset/Pys...a1305559710881

Kommentoinkin juttua jo Facebookissa ja toistan tähän saman. En minäkään epäile, etteikö Siemens pysty toimittamaan Helsinkiin automaattimetroa. Kysymys on vain siitä, minkälainen automaatti se on ja mitä se maksaa.

Olen kuullut, että toinen metrojärjestelmätoimittaja on valmis kahteen vaihtoehtoon: 
Tukholman punaisen linjan uudistuksen tapainen jatkuva kulunvalvonta ja tarvittavat junalaitteet kuljettajien ajamiin juniin, hinta 80 M.Kuljettajaton järjestelmä, jossa vanhat Valmetin junat korvataan uusilla, 340 M. Sisältää myös junat. Vanhaa kulunvalvontaa ei pureta vaan se poistetaan käytöstä kun uudet junat on toimitettu.
Julkisuuteen tihkuneiden salaisten tietojen perusteella yksi Siemensin ratkaisuehdotus lienee ollut 170 miljoonaa lisää jo sovittuun, niin sitten saadaan kuljettajaton automaatti. Kun jo sovittu oli 170 M, niin päädytään samaan kuin edellä. Eli ehkä Siemenskin on ehdottanut Valmetin junien romuttamista.

Mirva Haltia on jälleen valottanut tilannetta blogissaan, kiitos taas Mirvalle. Kieltämättä on aika erikoinen tilanne, että tehdään kauaskantoisia päätöksiä, joita ei oikein tee kukaan eivätkä ne kuulu kenellekään. Joskus vuosikymmeniä sitten Suomen politiikassa puhuttiin ajopuuteoriasta. Eli asiat vain ajautuvat johonkin, ei niitä kukaan hallitse. Näinköhän metrojunatkin vain ajautuvat johonkin, kuljettajien hallitsematta.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Soininvaara ehdotti, että "nolosti" osasta ovia ei pääsisi ulos. Entä, jos tilattaisiin tälläisiä junia, jotain Sm1/2 ja Sm5 väliltä - näin pitkät junat mahdollisimman luontevasti toimisivat myös 90-m asemilla. Tämä siis varasuunnitelmaksi, jos asemien pidennykseen ei päädytäkään.


Entäs jos pidetään kolmen VP:n pituiset asemat ja tilataan neljän VP:n pituiset junat. Silloin hyödytään vielä enemmän, varsinkin synkronointi liityntäliikenteeseen paranee. Pitkät asemat ovat aina vaan se parempi ratkaisu.

----------


## juhanahi

> HBL:n jutusta löytyy nyt myös suomennos: http://helsinginmetro.posterous.com/...laa-patkittain


Julkinen keskustelu on ihan jees, mutta lukipa tuon sekavan jutun kummalla kielellä tahansa, niin sen arvoa laskevat aivan ihmeelliset irralliset virkkeet, kuten vaikka tämä:




> Helsingin metro ei ole täydellinen. Se on turvallinen lähinnä siksi, että kuljettajat tuntevat vanhat junansa ja radan epätasaisuudet kuin omat taskunsa. Metrolla ei hurjastella ja aikatauluissa on väljyyttä.


Mitähän tällä yritetään sanoa? Eikö minkä tahansa kuljettajan tehtäviin kuuluu hallita kulkuneuvonsa? Turvallisuuteen vaikuttavista "radan epätasaisuuksista" (?!?) minulla ei ole mitään tietoa, vaikka palkkakuitissani lukee metrojunankuljettaja, luki ainakin kun viimeksi tarkistin. Entä miksi hurjasteltaisiin? Yritetäänkö tässä nyt sanoa, että liikenne ei voisi olla turvallista, jos se ei ole Liikenneviraston alaisuudessa? Ruuhka- tai muuten vilkkaina aikoina en myöskään kutsuisi aikatauluja väljiksi (varsin toimiviksi kylläkin).




> Helsingin metron onnettomusriski on huomattavasti suurempi kuin mitä sen pitäisi olla. Tieto löytyy riskikartoituksesta joka tehtiin vuonna 2005. Asiantuntijan mukaan on lähinnä ihme, että mitään vakavampaa ei ole tapahtunut


Ei sitten kirjoittaja jaksanut valaista enempää, mitä nämä riskit ovat? Tarkoitetaanko tässä nyt tunnelien paloturvallisuusjärjestelyjä? Ei kai se nyt mikään uutinen tai salaisuus ole, että ne ovat rakentamisaikaisten säännösten mukaan tehtyjä. Väittäisin myös, että mahdollisia uudistuksia ja uusia vaatimuksia mietittäessä parempaa tietotaitoa löytyy mm. Helsingin kaupungin pelastuslaitokselta eikä niinkään jutun kovasti hehkuttamasta Liikennevirastosta.




> *Automatisoidulla metroradalla on omat tiukat turvamääräyksensä*. Ne ovat erilaiset verrattuna rataan jossa junia ohjaavat ihmiset. Tästä johtuen *asemia ja tunneleita pitäisi rakentaa uusiksi*. Se on kallista. *Kulosaaren asema on hyvä esimerkki*. Sen uudistaminen maksoi 10 miljoonaa euroa.


Kuten Lahdenranta tuohon toteaa, Kulosaari olisi ollut peruskorjausiässä joka tapauksessa. Siksi se on minusta huono esimerkki. Toki katetun osuuden jatkaminen (2 vp:n laituriovien mittaisiksi) juontaa juurensa automaattiprojektiin, mutta siihen ne yhteydet loppuvatkin. Ei nyt alkanut Siilitien peruskorjauskaan liity automaattimetroon mitenkään.

Lisäksi tuossa kappaleessa maalaillaan kovasti, kuinka automaatti aiheuttaa tunneliin uusia järjestelyitä, jotka ovat kalliita. Kuitenkin jutun alussa moititaan nykymetroa näiden puutteesta. What's the point?

----------


## petteri

> Lisäksi tuossa kappaleessa maalaillaan kovasti, kuinka automaatti aiheuttaa tunneliin uusia järjestelyitä, jotka ovat kalliita. Kuitenkin jutun alussa moititaan nykymetroa näiden puutteesta. What's the point?


Ei automaatin vuoksi tunnelijärjestelyjä tarvitse muuttaa. Pariisissakin linjaa 1 automatisoidaan ja tunneli pysyy ennallaan. Uudet tunnelit toki tehdään eri tavalla kuin vanhat, mutta ei se, kulkevatko junat tunnelissa automaatin tai kuljettajan ajamana muuta turvallisuuden tasoa, joka on eristetyssä ja tunneloidussa liikenteessä kuitenkin paljon katutasossa kulkevaa joukkoliikennettä parempi.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Ja ihan byrokraattisestikin, Helsingin ei tarvitse kysyä mitään Espoolta siitä, minkälaiseksi Helsinki tekee Lauttasaaren aseman. Sen voi tehdä kuuden vaunun mittaiseksi ja jalomielisesti jopa sellaiseksi, että siellä on keskellä yksi raide Espooseen liikennöivälle nysäjunalle  jos Espoo suostuu maksamaan siitä aiheutuvat ylimääräiset kulut.


Eikös tuo olisi fiksuin ratkaisu, mikäli Espoo ei tingi vaatimuksistaan? Laiturinylivaihtona Espoosta tulijat/sinne menijät voisivat vaihtaa joko Mellunmäkeen tai Vuosaareen menevään junaan. Laiturilla voisi olla enemmän penkkejä odottelua varten kuin näissä nykyisissä. Lisäksi asemalta voisi olla sukkulabussi Pasilan asemalle ja muutama muu Helsingin sisäinen poikittaisyhteys ja Lauttasaaren sisäinen jakeluyhteys. Toki jos aseman yhteydessä olisi ostari monipuolisine palveluineen, niin vaihto harmittaisi vähemmän.

LISÄYS: ai niin, tuosta olisi se etu, että tämän jälkeen Espoo voisi vapaasti päättää metrojuniensa aikataulut kuorman ja haluamansa palvelutason mukaan.

----------


## mv

> Toki jos aseman yhteydessä olisi ostari monipuolisine palveluineen, niin vaihto harmittaisi vähemmän.


Tulevan aseman päällähän on jo ostari.

----------


## Kani

> Eikös tuo olisi fiksuin ratkaisu, mikäli Espoo ei tingi vaatimuksistaan? Laiturinylivaihtona Espoosta tulijat/sinne menijät voisivat vaihtaa joko Mellunmäkeen tai Vuosaareen menevään junaan. Laiturilla voisi olla enemmän penkkejä odottelua varten kuin näissä nykyisissä. Lisäksi asemalta voisi olla sukkulabussi Pasilan asemalle ja muutama muu Helsingin sisäinen poikittaisyhteys ja Lauttasaaren sisäinen jakeluyhteys. Toki jos aseman yhteydessä olisi ostari monipuolisine palveluineen, niin vaihto harmittaisi vähemmän.
> 
> LISÄYS: ai niin, tuosta olisi se etu, että tämän jälkeen Espoo voisi vapaasti päättää metrojuniensa aikataulut kuorman ja haluamansa palvelutason mukaan.


Niin tai jos Kampin metroaseman yläpuolella olisi kauppakeskus ja siellä bussiterminaali, josta olisi suorat bussiyhteydet kaikkialle Espooseen. Olisihan Länsiväylä Espoon busseille nopea ja ruuhkaton reitti. Investoinnin hinta olisi nolla euroa, eikä tarvitsisi käräjöidä Siemensin ja hyvävelijärjestelmän sotkuista.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Tulevan aseman päällähän on jo ostari.


Mä jotenkin ajattelin, että kysymys olisi Koivusaaresta ja Espoo vastaisi kaikista kustannuksista tuolle "3:lle" laiturille asti, mutta taisi Alkulla ollakin jokin toinen kuvio mielessä. Ajattelin tuon Koivusaaren vain Lauttasaaren osaksi, mutta taitaa tuo tosiaan olla ihan oma kaupunginosansa.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Täällä http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...in_metron.html on nyt esityslista sunnuntain ns. kriisikokouksesta. Noin tiivistettynä johtokunnalle esitetään, että johtokunta päättäisi, että johtokunta ei päättäisi mitään vaan virkamiehet päättäisivät edelleen kaiken, kuten tähänkin asti on ollut käytäntö.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:56 ----------




> Julkinen keskustelu on ihan jees, mutta lukipa tuon sekavan jutun kummalla kielellä tahansa, niin sen arvoa laskevat aivan ihmeelliset irralliset virkkeet, kuten vaikka tämä


Sulla on valideja pointteja. Artikkeli antaa todella kurjan kuvan metron turvallisuustilanteesta.

Mutta kuten jutussa lukee, Lahdenranta ja Sauri ovat molemmat tutustuneet lehtijutun tekstiin etukäteen. Jos mukana on virheitä, räikeitäkin sellaisia, miksi he eivät ole niihin puuttuneet?

----------


## Antero Alku

MTV3 teki eilen Kymmenen uutisiin neljän minuutin jutun automaattimetrosta. Jutun ydin on, että ranskalaisen konsulttitoimisto Egis Railin mielestä vanhojen junien automatisointi ei ole järkevää ja Suomi rikkoo EU:n lainsäädäntöä, kun valtion viranomainen ei hyväksy turvallisuuteen vaikuttavia muutoksia.

Kun en tiedä, kauanko juttu on netissä katsottavissa, tässä tekstisisältö:



> Toim. Aaro Kajaste: Ranskalaisen metroasiantuntijan mukaan Helsinki on ainoa kaupunki maailmassa joka suunnittelee vanhojen junien automatisointia.
> Toim. Kirsi Alm-Siira: Asiantuntijan mukaan vanhojen automatisointi tulee kalliimmaksi kuin uudet junat. Lisäksi asiantuntija epäilee, ettei Suomen metroliikenteen valvonta ole EU-sääntöjen mukaista.
> Helena Petäistö: Tässä mies, joka on ollut kymmeniä vuosia tekemisissä raideliikenteen kehittämisen ja tuvallisuuden kanssa, alan suurimmassa konsulttiyrityksessä täällä Ranskassa, takana kokemusta lukuisista Euroopan metroista, ennen paluuta kotikaupunkiinsa Lyoniin, muutama kuukausi sitten. Suomen kohdalla Brzezinski ihmettelee mm. virallisen valvontaelimen puutetta metron yhteydessä.
> Henri Brzezinski: Kaikki turvallisuutta koskevat muutokset täytyy hyväksyttää valtion elimellä.
> Helena Petäistö: Tarkoitatteko, että Suomesta puuttuu sellainen?
> Henri Brzezinski: Tarkoitan, että lopullinen hyväksyntä täytyy tulla valtion elimeltä. Toimimme koko ajan EU:n lakien mukaan.
> Helena Petäistö: Jos teidän mielestänne Suomesta puuttuu valtion valvontaelin, tarkoittaako se sitä, että rikomme EU:n lakia?
> Henri Brzezinski: Varmasti.
> Helena Petäistö: Lyonin ja Helsingin alueet ympäristöineen ovat suurin piirtein saman kokoiset. Täällä metrolinjoja on neljä, joista kaksi automatisoituja. Muut automatisoidaan vasta sitten, kun junat ovat vaihtokunnossa. Sillä täällä on laskettu, että vanhojen junien automatisointi ei ole kannattavaa eikä luotettavaa.
> ...


Ja vielä MTV3-saitin tekstiversio.

----------


## sm3

> Akj. Pekka Sauri: Näit asiantuntijoita on aika moneen junaan, jos sanonta sallitaan. Joka tapauksessa meillä on sopimus näitten vanhojen junien automatisoinnista. Että ainakin se  sopimuksen toinen osapuoli on sitä mieltä, et he siihen kykenevät.
> Toimittaja: Mitä mieltä te olette?
> Akj. Pekka Sauri: Se jää nyt nähtäväks. Tässä on ollut vaikeuksia nyt. Me nyt luotetaan siihen että  jos tää automatisointi onnistuis ja turvallisuus riski myöskin minimoidaan.


Jotakuta tässä on huijattu tai päättäjät eivät ole ymmärtäneet mitä heille on sanottu. Tässähän nimenomaan on Siemens:iltä ilmotettu jo kauan sitten *ettei* vanhoja junia voi automatisoida järkevästi. Menee jo parkumiseksi näköjään ("mutta ku meille luvattiin"  :Crying or Very sad: ) tämä homma. Helsingin kaupungilla on täysin epäreallistisia kuvitelmia tässä asiassa.  :Laughing: 

Mutta koska uutta Länsimetroa varten tilataan M300 sarjan junia niin automatisoidaan ne, mutta jätetään vanhat junat entiselleen. Mutta tuskin on järkevää pitää kahta järjestelmää rinnakkain joten jos vain unohdettaisiin koko automaatio ja käytetään ne rahat siihen että rakennetaan Länsimetro kunnolla pitkillä asemilla.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

Harvoin olen ajan hermolla, mutta nyt satuin vilkaisemaan Mirva Haltia-Holmbergin blogia, ja siellähän oli jo uutisia päivän johtokunnan kokouksesta. Mirva teki automaattimetrohankinnan asiassa vastaesityksen, joka voitti äänestyksessä 54.



> Liikennelaitos-liikelaitoksen johtokunta päättää oikeuttaa HKL:n purkamaan HKL:n ja Siemensin tekemät sopimukset Helsingin metron automatisoinnista 11.12.2008 ja Länsimetron automatisoinnista 25.9.2009.
> 
> Vielä johtokunta päättää kehottaa HKL:ää valmistelemaan kiireellisesti johtokunnalle ja edelleen kaupunginhallitukselle esityksen metron automatisoinnin hankesuunnitelman muuttamisesta niin, että ensi vaiheessa toteutetaan uudet asetinlaitteet sekä kulunvalvontajärjestelmä ja esittää että kaupunginhallitus käynnistää selvityksen muuttuneen hankesuunnitelman mahdollisista vaikutuksista Länsimetron rakennustöihin ja -suunnitelmiin, kuten asemapituuksiin ja laiturioviin.


Mirvan esitystä kannattivat Markku Saarinen (vas), Ari Järvinen (kok), varapuheenjohtaja Ari Lehtinen (sd), ja Kari Kälviä (vihr). Esittelijän esityksen puolesta äänestivät: puheenjohtaja Jessica Karhu (vihr), Mika Ebeling (kd), Eva Erwes (kok) ja Terhen Saarinen (kok).

Olen tyytyväinen Mirvan toimintaan ja johtokunnan päätökseen.

Antero

----------


## aki

Vaikuttaa siltä että vihdoinkin järki voitti tässä automatisointiprojektissa, eli jatketaan ilman automaattia nykyisillä junilla siihen asti kunnes M100-sarja tulee poistoikään reilun 10v kuluttua ja uusitaan ainoastaan kulunvalvonta. Eikö muuten ole mahdollista rakentaa sellaista kulunvalvontajärjestelmää joka toimisi yhteen tulevan automaattimetron kanssa? Vai onko moderneille kulunvalvontajärjestelmille 10-15 vuotta maximi-ikä jolloin se joudutaan uusimaan jokatapauksessa? Minusta ainakin tuollainen aika tuntuu aika lyhyeltä kun kyseessä on suhteellisen kallis investointi ja nykyinen kulunvalvonta on toiminut hyvin 30 vuotta!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö muuten ole mahdollista rakentaa sellaista kulunvalvontajärjestelmää joka toimisi yhteen tulevan automaattimetron kanssa? Vai onko moderneille kulunvalvontajärjestelmille 10-15 vuotta maximi-ikä jolloin se joudutaan uusimaan jokatapauksessa? Minusta ainakin tuollainen aika tuntuu aika lyhyeltä kun kyseessä on suhteellisen kallis investointi ja nykyinen kulunvalvonta on toiminut hyvin 30 vuotta!


Vanhoja metroratoja on automatisoitu Nürnbergissä, Lontoossa ja Pariisissa. Homma on hoidettu siten, että uusi ohjaus ja kulunvalvonta rakennetaan vanhan päälle niin, että vanhat junat ajavat vanhalla ja uudet uudella. Vanhoja junia ei muuteta automaattisiksi, vaan ne poistetaan tai siirretään toisille radoille, kuten tehtiin Pariisissa.

Pienempiä muutoksia tehdään päivittämällä kalustoa. Esimerkiksi automaattinen kulunvalvonta on asennettu Suomessa rautateille ja kaikkeen kalustoon on asennettu tarvittava laitteisto. Mutta on eri asia pysäyttää juna automaattisesti kuin hallita sen kiidytystä ja jarrutusta.

Olihan meidän metrosta tulossa automaatti 1970-luvulla, mutta aivan eri tekniikalla kuin nykyään.

Antero

----------


## Resiina

> Olihan meidän metrosta tulossa automaatti 1970-luvulla, mutta aivan eri tekniikalla kuin nykyään.


Olen jo kysynyt tätä aiemmin, mutta yritetään uudelleen. Millä tekniikalla metro olisi automatisoitu 1970-luvulla?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen jo kysynyt tätä aiemmin, mutta yritetään uudelleen. Millä tekniikalla metro olisi automatisoitu 1970-luvulla?


En osaa vastata, mutta samoihin aikoihin otettiin käyttöön automaatteja muualla. Esimerkiksi Düsseldorfin pikaratikkatunneli, jossa maanpinnalla käsiajossa kulkevat vaunut muuttuivat automaateiksi tunnelissa. Siellä se oli tehty kiskojen välissä kulkevalla kahdella kaapelilla, joiden kautta järjestelmä oli yhteydessä junaan jatkuvasti. Kuljettaja hoiti hätätilanteet sekä sulki ovet ja pani junan liikkeelle. Minulla on videokuvaa tästä 1980-luvun alusta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen tyytyväinen Mirvan toimintaan ja johtokunnan päätökseen.


Minä taas en oikein ymmärrä, miten tuo vastaesitys oleellisesti eroaa esittelijän ehdotuksesta. Edelleen HKL voi tehdä kuten tahtoo: purkaa tai olla purkamatta, jatkaa neuvotteluja. Ja "muuttaa" hankesuunnitelmaa niin, että automaatti on edelleen tulossa "ihan kohta". Ei tuossa muuttunut mikään muu kuin kosmeettiset sanamuodot.

Ainoa uusi juttu on se, että Khs:n toivotaan selvittävän metron liikennöintiedellytykset lyhyin asemin. Keneltä luulette Khs:n pyytävän tätä selvitystä? Syön hattuni, jos Khs:lle annetaan selvityksen tulokseksi jotain muuta kuin että lyhyet asemat on jees.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä taas en oikein ymmärrä, miten tuo vastaesitys oleellisesti eroaa esittelijän ehdotuksesta.


Minä näin selkeän eron alkuperäisen ja muutetun ehdotuksen välillä siinä, että alkuperäisessä esitettiin minusta vain neuvottelujen jatkamista ja muutoksessa sanotaan selkeästi, että sopimus puretaan. Mutta totta, oikeus purkaa ei ole sama asia kuin käskeä purkamaan. Parempi minusta kuitenkin tämä kuin pohjaesitys. Ja tämäkin meni täpärästi vain yhden äänen enemmistöllä läpi.




> Ainoa uusi juttu on se, että Khs:n toivotaan selvittävän metron liikennöintiedellytykset lyhyin asemin. Keneltä luulette Khs:n pyytävän tätä selvitystä?


Hieman saivarrellen, tuskin Länsimetro Oy:ltä, joka on jo oman selvityksensä antanut. Mutta eihän mikään takaa sitä, mitä keneltäkään muultakaan tilataan. Selvityshän voidaan tosiasiallisesti tilata muodossa perustelu sille, että asemat voidaan lyhentää. Näinhän on jo tehty ennenkin. Ja lyhentäminen voidaan vaikka perustella sillä, että jos tai kun joukkoliikenteen käyttö kasvaa, voidaan rakentaa metrolinja ItäkeskusViikkiPasilaKeskusta.

Tällä logiikalla metroasemat voisi lyhentää kahden vaunun mittaisiksi. Sillä silloin saisi Viikin metron rakentaa heti, samoin metron TöölöKuusisaariTapiola. Ja näiden uusien metrolinjojen kustannuksia voisi hyvin alentaa sillä, että vähennetään asemia. Asemien välille puolestaan voisi tilata liityntäliikennettä tuplanivelbusseilla.  :Laughing: 

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Heh, päätin sitten avata tämän boardin.  
> Tässä topicissa voitte kertoa mitä mieltä olette tulevasta HKL:n hankkeesta. Eli mielipiteen ilmaisu, ja fiilikset tänne vaan. 
> Vaikka hankkeesta ei olla vielä päätetty, on se kumminkin todennäköistä.  
> Itse, jos olisin päättämässä, en automaattimetroa Suomeen ottaisi, vaikka turvatoimet olisivatkin aivan mahtavat ja luotettavat.
> Vaikka kuljettajien palkat jäisivät maksamatta, niin asemille joudutaan todennäköisemmin palkkaamaan lisää vartioita, jottei ilkivaltaa syntyisi.
> En tiedä, mikä mulla on automaattimetroa vastaan sinäänsä, ehkä se, että en pääsisi ajelemaan sellaisia, kun 21 vuotta tulee plakkariin.


Tästä tämä alkoi täällä vajaa seitsemän vuotta sitten. Onkohan "Saaresi" enää edes kovin aktiivi jlf-jäsenkään... 

Metroautomaatin kehuminen ei ole viksua nykyään. Kahlaamalla ketjua tästä alusta eteenpäin, voidaan seuloa viksut ja akanat esille.

Ja onhan tässä eletyssä ajassa pantu haudanlepoon jo Helsingin johdinautot sekä muut "köysiradat". Ainoa visionäärimäinen tulevaisuuden erikoisuus on Kakolan funikulaari Turussa, jolle toivotetaan vain hyvää myötätuulta.

----------


## hmikko

> Tästä tämä alkoi täällä vajaa seitsemän vuotta sitten. [...] Metroautomaatin kehuminen ei ole viksua nykyään. Kahlaamalla ketjua tästä alusta eteenpäin, voidaan seuloa viksut ja akanat esille.


Tapaus taitaa kertoa enemmän Helsingin päätöksenteosta kuin metrotekniikasta. Onhan kuljettajattomia junia maailmalla ajettu ihan menestyksellisestikin. Tiedossa oli alusta asti, että Helsingin vanhalla kalustolla kuljettajattomuuden järjestäminen on vaikeaa, mutta tätä ei haluttu kuulla. Jotensakin tässä on muinaisen metrojupakan kaikuja. Teknista utopiaa ajetaan kuin käärmettä pyssyyn, luottamusmiehet luottaa ja kaluston toimittaja lupaa enemmän kuin pystyy toteuttamaan. Korruptiosta ei tällä kertaa ole ketään syytetty Suomessa, mutta Siemens sattuu muuten vaan olemaan siinä lajissa maailmankuulu.

----------


## j-lu

> Korruptiosta ei tällä kertaa ole ketään syytetty Suomessa, mutta Siemens sattuu muuten vaan olemaan siinä lajissa maailmankuulu.


En edes vihjailisi siihen suuntaan, että kyse olisi Siemensin lahjonnasta. Kyse on Suomesta, ja mielestäni tämä saaga tiivistyy kahteen erilliseen ja yhdessä epäonniseen, muttei mitenkään laittomaan suomalaisuuden ilmentymään. Yhtäältä on Pekka Sauri, jonka mielestä nyt ei ole aika etsiä syyllisiä epäonnistumiselle, vaan keskityttävä länsimetron pelastamiseen. Toisaalta on virkamieskunnan metrolahko: vaikka henkinen johtaja on jo eläkkeellä, niin opetuslasten usko on yhtä vahva.

Kummassakaan ei ole kyse mistään erityisestä. Eliitin piirit ovat pienet ja lojaaliutta on niissä piireissä vähintään yhtä paljon kuin savupiippuduunareilla. Ihmisillä, myös insinööreillä, on tarve uskoa johonkin ja usko on valitettavan usein järkeä vahvempi. Entinen pomoni,  laitoksen johtaja, totesi taannoin, että maisteriksi saakka selviävistä noin yhdellä kahdestakymmenestä on eväät hyväksi tutkijaksi. Lopuilla on tarve uskoa johonkin, löytää totuus ja heidän tutkimustensa lopputuloksen arvaa ennen kuin se on alkanut.

Lojaalius ja epäpätevyys - suomalaisen hallintokulttuurin kulmakivet.

----------


## 339-DF

Eilisen HBL:n mukaan HKL jatkaa johtokunnan taannoisesta päätöksestä huolimatta tällä viikolla neuvotteluja Siemensin kanssa, jotta automaattimetroasiassa löytyisi vielä sopu.

----------


## Kani

> Kyse on Suomesta, ja mielestäni tämä saaga tiivistyy kahteen erilliseen ja yhdessä epäonniseen, muttei mitenkään laittomaan suomalaisuuden ilmentymään. Yhtäältä on Pekka Sauri, jonka mielestä nyt ei ole aika etsiä syyllisiä epäonnistumiselle, vaan keskityttävä länsimetron pelastamiseen. Toisaalta on virkamieskunnan metrolahko: vaikka henkinen johtaja on jo eläkkeellä, niin opetuslasten usko on yhtä vahva.
> 
> Kummassakaan ei ole kyse mistään erityisestä. Eliitin piirit ovat pienet ja lojaaliutta on niissä piireissä vähintään yhtä paljon kuin savupiippuduunareilla. Ihmisillä, myös insinööreillä, on tarve uskoa johonkin ja usko on valitettavan usein järkeä vahvempi. Entinen pomoni,  laitoksen johtaja, totesi taannoin, että maisteriksi saakka selviävistä noin yhdellä kahdestakymmenestä on eväät hyväksi tutkijaksi. Lopuilla on tarve uskoa johonkin, löytää totuus ja heidän tutkimustensa lopputuloksen arvaa ennen kuin se on alkanut.
> 
> Lojaalius ja epäpätevyys - suomalaisen hallintokulttuurin kulmakivet.


Mahtavaa, tämän voisi joku lukea puhujapöntöstä Länsimetron avajaisissa, kun siellä kuitenkin luodaan katsaus Suomessa harjoitetun maailman parhaan metropolitiikan historiaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä HKL:n tänäisen tiedotteen virke särähtää kyllä korvaan aika pahasti: "Nyt haetaan neuvotteluratkaisua, jolla projekti saataisiin etenemään aikataulussaan niin, että olemassa olevat riitakysymykset selvitetään myöhemmin." Yhä vieläkö löytyy näin paljon luottoa?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämä HKL:n tänäisen tiedotteen virke särähtää kyllä korvaan aika pahasti: "Nyt haetaan neuvotteluratkaisua, jolla projekti saataisiin etenemään aikataulussaan niin, että olemassa olevat riitakysymykset selvitetään myöhemmin." Yhä vieläkö löytyy näin paljon luottoa?


HKL tiedottaa, mutta johtokunta  päättää  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL tiedottaa, mutta johtokunta  päättää


Niin. Viimeksi se sai 15.4. niukin naukin enemmistöllä päätettyä, että muutetaan esityksen sanamuotoa kosmeettisesti. Vähänkään tiukempi sanamuoto ei olisi mennyt läpi. Lopputulos oli, ettei sillä kosmeettisella muutoksella ollut mitään merkitystä itse asian etenemisen kannalta. En usko, että johtokunta 16.5. kykenee saamaan enemmistöpäätöstä aikaiseksi mistään oleellisesti esittelijän ehdotuksesta eroavasta.

----------


## kouvo

> En usko, että johtokunta 16.5. kykenee saamaan enemmistöpäätöstä aikaiseksi mistään oleellisesti esittelijän ehdotuksesta eroavasta.


Vaikuttaa hienolta elimeltä. Nooh, kumileimasimella näitä metrohommia on ennenkin kelkottu, ja sen kyllä huomaa.

----------


## PSi

[Kysyn varmasti jotain sellaista johon tässä ketjussa on jo vastattu mutta kymmenien sivujen kahlaus tuntuu mahdottomalta]:

Eikö Helsingin metron pitänyt olla alunperinkin automaattinen? Eikö silloinkin automaatisen metron toimittajana pitänyt olla sama firma kun nyt? Eikö silloin ollut käytössä tai tulossa käyttöön juuri samaa kalustoa jota tuo valmistaja ei osannut silloin jokunen vuosikymmen automatisoida? Eikö valmistaja tiennyt että heillä oli jo kokemusta k.o. kaluston automatisoinnin yrittämisestä, ja eikö sillä siis pitänyt olla kokemusta niistä ongelmista joita he nyt eivät yllättäen voi sopimallaan summalla ratkaista (HeSa 4/5-12, s.A13)?

Eikö baliisipohjaisen JKV:n ongelma ole juuri edessä olevan tilanteen helpottumisen välittämisessä: Juna ohittaa esiopastimen joka kertoo seuraavan opastimen olevan punaisena, ja pakottaa hidastamaan junaa pääopastinta lähestyttäessä, vaikka pääopastin olisikin juuri esiopastimen ohittamisen jälkeen vaihtunut vihreäksi. Kuljettaja näkee tilanteen mutta ei voi kiihdyttää ennenkuin juna ylittää seuraavan baliisin.

Polkupyörästä radalla: Kuinkakohan automaattimetron automaatti nostaa pyörän pois junan edestä vaikka linjalla?

pekka

----------


## Albert

Sen verran osaan sanoa. että silloin oli kyseessä metron *koejuna M1-M6*, lempinimeltään Turbo. Niiden tekniikka oli jonkin verran vanhempaa kuin M 100 -sarjajunien, jotka nyt lienevät ongelmana.



> Metrojunan oli tarkoitus olla täysin automatisoitu (ilman kuljettajaa), mutta laitteistoja kokeiltiin vain lyhyesti ja päädyttiin nykyiseen järjestelmään.


Miksi näin kävi; tarvittaneen asiaan perehtynyttä tutkijaa.

----------


## 339-DF

HBL kirjoittaa eilen ja tänään automaattimetrosta. Sisältöä on aika lailla enemmän kuin Hesarissa. Tässä keskeiset:

4.5.12:
"Eilen johtokunta oli jälleen pakotettu, lakimiehiä ja muita asiantuntijoita kuultuaan, itse kirjoittamaan kokouksen päätösasiakirjat uudelleen. Alkuperäisen valmistelun mukaan johtokunnan piti ainoastaan saada suullinen tiedontanto sopimusvaiheesta, mutta se ei kelvannut. [...] Muussa tapauksessa sopimus irtisanotaan 16.5."
"Nyt on aivan selvää, ettei missään vaiheessa ole ollut teknisiä ongelmia metrovaunujen uudelleenrakentamisessa."
Jessica Karhu: "tj Lahdenranta ja akj Sauri, jotka aktiivisesti ovat osallistuneet neuvotteluihin, ovat tyytyväisiä johtokunnan päätökseen"
Ari Lehtinen: "Sauri ei missään tapauksessa halunnut katkaista neuvotteluita ja Lahdenranta oli pettynyt" 

5.5.12:
"Se on aivan uskomatonta pötypuhetta. Niin ei voi tehdä. Tuo olisi alkuperäisen sopimuksen peukalointia. Kauppa on hoidettu surkeasti alusta lähtien ja nyt sitä hoidetaan vielä huonommin, jyrisee eräs neuvotteluasiantuntija."
Toinen HBL:n haastattelema nimetön hankintalain tuntija sanoo: "Minun käy sääliksi johtokunnan puheenjohtajaa Jessica Karhua. On selvää, ettei hänellä ole edellytyksiä reagoida. Sama koskee koko HKL-johtokuntaa."

----------


## Elmo Allen

http://haltia.blogspot.com/2012/05/e...vaisuuden.html




> Itse en missään tapauksessa pysty hyväksymään avointa shekkiä, se sotii minun logiikkani mukaan niin hyvän tavan kuin lainkin kanssa. Julkisia hankintoja ei voi kähmiä kasaan sellaisella tavalla. Toivon, että esitys on sellainen ettei tarvitse ruveta taas väsäämään vastaesityksiä. Kävi miten hyvänsä, soutaminen ja huopaaminen päättyy tänään. Yhtään lisäaikaa, lykkäystä, neuvottelutaukoa tai muttaettäjottakoskakunia ei enää tule. Fat lady will sing today.


Popcornit tulelle. Nyt rillataan!

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> http://haltia.blogspot.com/2012/05/e...vaisuuden.html
> 
> 
> 
> Popcornit tulelle. Nyt rillataan!


http://haltia.blogspot.com/2012/05/h...n-1652012.html

Johtokunta päätti toimitusjohtaja Lahdenrannan esityksestä kehottaa HKL:ää purkamaan HKL:n ja Siemensin sopimukset Helsingin metron automatisoinnista 11.12.2008 ja Länsimetron automatisoinnista 25.9.2009. Eli nyt se on sitten ohi. Paitsi että nyt siis aletaan valmistelemaan purkukirjettä, sekä uutta hankintaa jonka tarjouspyynnöt pitää saada ulos ennen lomia jotta syksyllä saadaan tarjoukset sisään.
Yksi etappi takana. Monta edessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Johtokunta päätti toimitusjohtaja Lahdenrannan esityksestä kehottaa HKL:ää purkamaan HKL:n ja Siemensin sopimukset Helsingin metron automatisoinnista 11.12.2008 ja Länsimetron automatisoinnista 25.9.2009. Eli nyt se on sitten ohi. Paitsi että nyt siis aletaan valmistelemaan purkukirjettä, sekä uutta hankintaa jonka tarjouspyynnöt pitää saada ulos ennen lomia jotta syksyllä saadaan tarjoukset sisään.


Se olikin nopeaa. Ei ollut omaan RSS-linkkiini vielä päivittynyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se olikin nopeaa.


En malta olla kommentoimatta, ettei kovinkaan nopeaa  vaikka Elmo tarkoitti tietenkin kokouksen kestoa ja Mirvan ansiokasta tiedottamista. Ne perusteet, joilla kauppa nyt puretaan, olivat tiedossa jo vuosi sitten. Vuosi on kupattu ja rakennettu esteitä sopimuksen purkamiselle louhimalla lyhennettyjä asemia ja asentamalla Siemensin tolppia radan varteen, ryhtymällä lyhentämään Siilitien asemaa (vastoin johtokunnan päätöstä) ja viemällä loppuun Kulosaaren remontti lyhennetyksi asemaksi.

Toivon hartaasti, että tämän sotkun jatkohoito annetaan metrolikenneyksikölle, jolle alistetaan myös Länsimetro Oy asiaan liittyviltä osin.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> ryhtymällä lyhentämään Siilitien asemaa (vastoin johtokunnan päätöstä) ja viemällä loppuun Kulosaaren remontti lyhennetyksi asemaksi.


Kyllä niihin molempiin mahtuu 6-vaunuisella junalla pysähtymään ja mahtuu jatkossakin. Mitenhän tuo lyhentäminen ilmenee?

----------


## hylje

Kulosaaren varauloskäynti on kömpelösti keskellä laituria, ja sen sivuille jäävät vain kovin ahtaat käytävät. Varauloskäynnin pömpeli on tietysti neljän vaunun kohdalla. Kulosaaren minimaalisilla matkustajamäärillä ahtaudella ei sinänsä ole väliä, mutta voi leveämpää pyörätuolia tai lastenvaunua käyttävää hirvittää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä niihin molempiin mahtuu 6-vaunuisella junalla pysähtymään ja mahtuu jatkossakin. Mitenhän tuo lyhentäminen ilmenee?


Siilitiellä on purettu katto 5. ja 6. vaunun kohdalta. Rakenteiden muutostyöt ulottuvat vain 4 vaunun mitalle. Hätätielle on tietenkin pakko jättää yhteys, kun se on harmillisesti jouduttu sijottamaan 6 vaunun mitalle, koska uloskäyntiä ei voinut viedä omakotitalon kylkeen. Aivan varmasti muuten olisi tehty kuten Kulosaaressa, keskelle laituria vaan, jotta tulee hyvä syy siirtyä lyhyisiin juniin.

Ja sanoisin lisäksi, että on niin kovin helsinkiläistä, että ihmisten ei anneta käyttää hätätieksi tehtyjä portaita ja kävelysiltaa normaaliina yhteytenä metroasemalle. Sen sijaan pakotetaan noin puolen kilometrin kierrokseen Siilitien ja aseman itäpään kautta. Eihän palvelutasolla ole väliksi, koska joka tapauksessa on pakko mennä metroasemalle. Ellei sitten kumminkin lähde autolla...

Kuulen kyllä jo selityksiä siitä, miten on aivan tolkuttoman kallista pystyttää sinne päähän yksi matkakorttilaite. Ja kun se pää ei ole esteetön. Ja se on mitoitettu vain hätätieksi jne. Höpöhöpöä kaikki. Totta kai hyvin tehtynä uloskäynti olisi voitu suunnitella jatkuvaan käyttöön. Eikä esteettömyys ole ongelma. Täsmälleen samalla tavalla esteelliset asemalle tulevat kulkemaan nytkin kuin jos esteettömät saisivat oikaista se puoli kilometriä.

Tämä(kin) on osoitus helsinkiläisen liikennesuunnitelun asenteista. Liikenne = henkilöautot, joukkoliikenne on niille, joiden on pakko sitä käyttää. Joten ei ole mitään tarvetta kiinnittää huomiota palvelun laatuun.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikä esteettömyys ole ongelma. Täsmälleen samalla tavalla esteelliset asemalle tulevat kulkemaan nytkin kuin jos esteettömät saisivat oikaista se puoli kilometriä.


On se könkkölöitsijöille ongelma, ja iso ongelma onkin. Johan ne kuvaannollisesti hyppivät pitkin seiniä Arabianrannassakin, kun siellä tohdittiin tehdä vain toinen asuintalon rappuun johtavista kahdesta sisäänkäynnistä esteettömäksi. Kun vaatimukset ovat tuota luokkaa, niin minäkin tekisin sitten vain yhden sisäänkäynnin. Enemmistöä on turvallista kiusata.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Enemmistöä on turvallista kiusata.


Pidän esteettömyyttä välttämättömyytenä, mutta typeryytenä pidän periaatetta jakaa kurjuutta kaikille. Samasta asiastahan on kysymys myös joukkolikenteen etuuksien vastustamisessa. Vaikka joukkoliikenteen etuudet eivät olisi keneltäkään pois, niitä ei saa järjestää, koska joukkoliikenne ei saa olla sujuvampaa kuin autoilu. Sehän tuottaa pahaa mieltä ruuhkissa istuville autoilijoille.

Jos tätä samaa logiikkaa sovellettaisiin toisin päin, eli että lähtökohtana on joukkoliikenne eikä autoilu, voitaisiin vaatia, että autoilu kielletään kokonaan siellä, missä on joukkoliikennettä. Tässä on logiikkana se, että tasa-arvo voidaan saavuttaa myös siten, että vaikka 30 % liikkujista voisi käyttää autoa, niin koska kaikki eivät voi, on tasa-arvoista, että sitten ei käytä kukaan.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Vielä veivataan:

Yle Uutiset: Automaattimetropäätös joutuu vielä syyniin

----------


## ultrix

No nyt se esitys sitten meni takas tuohon automaattifantasiaan, hiton Sauri!
http://hbl.fi/nyheter/2012-05-27/aut...-rullar-vidare

----------


## sm3

> No nyt se esitys sitten meni takas tuohon automaattifantasiaan, hiton Sauri!
> http://hbl.fi/nyheter/2012-05-27/aut...-rullar-vidare


Tätä se on Suomessa ja Helsingissä. Tyyppi on päättänyt *saada* automaattimetron ansioluetteloonsa, rahasta tai muista viis. Valitettavasti tätä tullaan junnamaan kunnes hän saa automaattinsa, tai kunnes jättää virkansa. Joku voisi ostaa hälle jonkun pienoisjuna radan, niin voi sillä leikkiä automaattijunaa. Helsingin metro kun on ihan oikea kallis kulkuväline eikä jonkun apulaiskaupunginjohtajan oma pienoisjunarata.

----------


## hmikko

Eikös vihreitä apulaiskaupunginjohtajia pitänyt viimeksi saada lisää, vai miten se meni... 




> Tyyppi on päättänyt *saada* automaattimetron ansioluetteloonsa, rahasta tai muista viis.


Epäilen, että tässä ahdistaa pahemman kerran asemien pidentäminen. Jos kulunvalvonnan hankinta menee takaisin lähtöruutuun, niin lienee isompi riski, että joku onnistuu oikeasti saamaan pidemmät asemat läpi.

----------


## sm3

> Epäilen, että tässä ahdistaa pahemman kerran asemien pidentäminen. Jos kulunvalvonnan hankinta menee takaisin lähtöruutuun, niin lienee isompi riski, että joku onnistuu oikeasti saamaan pidemmät asemat läpi.


Voihan se niinkin olla.

----------


## hmikko

Haltia "äimistyi melkoisesti".

----------


## teme

Voisko joku selittää että mikä tässä on oikeastaan muuttunut?

----------


## hmikko

> Voisko joku selittää että mikä tässä on oikeastaan muuttunut?


Ei kai lopullisesti vielä mikään, kun päätöksiä ei ole nuijittu, mutta Saurin esitys kaupunginhallitukselle on täysin päinvastainen kuin HKL:n johtokunnan 16. päivä tekemä yksimielinen päätös, joka oli tj Lahdenrannan esityksen mukainen.

----------


## teme

> Ei kai lopullisesti vielä mikään, kun päätöksiä ei ole nuijittu, mutta Saurin esitys kaupunginhallitukselle on täysin päinvastainen kuin HKL:n johtokunnan 16. päivä tekemä yksimielinen päätös, joka oli tj Lahdenrannan esityksen mukainen.


Viittaan nyt siihen, että Siemens on Saurin jotenkin muuttanut vaatimuksiaan. Ja minä en nyt oikein pysy kärryillä että miten?

----------


## petteri

Osapuolet ovat käsittääkseni päässeet alustavaan sopimukseen, että automaattimetro toteutetaan ja todennäköisten "ylimääräisten" kustannusten jaosta päättää välimiesoikeus vuonna 2015. Toki tuo pitää vielä hyväksyä kaupungin päätöksenteossa.

----------


## hmikko

> Osapuolet ovat käsittääkseni päässeet alustavaan sopimukseen, että automaattimetro toteutetaan ja todennäköisten "ylimääräisten" kustannusten jaosta päättää välimiesoikeus vuonna 2015.


Sopimus se kai on tuokin, kun sovitaan, että raastuvassa tavataan. Sinne tosin olisi päässyt sopimattakin. Täytyy sanoa, että käsitykseni Pekka Saurista on tässä muuttunut hieman.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Viittaan nyt siihen, että Siemens on Saurin jotenkin muuttanut vaatimuksiaan. Ja minä en nyt oikein pysy kärryillä että miten?


Jos oikein olen lukemani tulkinnut, niin Siemens on siis "suostunut" siihen, että vastuut ja mahdolliset lisäkorvaukset ratkaisee välimies ja siis vain tässä mielessä luopunut vaatimuksistaan. Juuri tätähän Lahdesranta joku aika sitten ehdotti, mutta johtokunta oli sitä mieltä, että tällainen etenemistie ei ole mahdollinen aivan liian riskialttiina. Mutta näköjään "tilanne on muuttunut" sillä tavalla, että Lahdesranta on kuitenkin omin päin neuvotellut sopimuksen juuri siltä pohjalta kuin itse aikanaan ehdotti. Luultavasti operaatiolle on Saurin hiljainen hyväksyntä. Vaikea uskoa, että Lahdesranta olisi enää uskaltanut yksin tällaista temppua tehdä.

Ulkopuolisena on mahdotonta sanoa, miten fiksua tai typerää tämä on, kaikkihan riippuu siitä, miten vahvoilla HKL välimiesoikeudessa olisi. Normaalikäytäntö tällaisessa tilanteessa olisi palkata asiaan erikoistunut liikejuristi konsultoimaan ja arvioimaan edellytyksiä viemään tapaus välimiehelle. Yleensä tällainen arvio vie useamman kuukauden. Mutta aivan yleisenä huomiona: tuskinpa Siemensillä olisi mitään erityistä syytä hyväksyä tällaista menettelyä ellei se katsoisi olevansa vahvoilla välimieskäsittelyssä. Periaatteessa Siemenskin voi olla hankalassa välissä ja se erityinen syy olisikin olemassa, mutta sellaisesta mulla ei ole tietoa.

Sanotaan nyt hyvin varovasti: jos Siemens on välimieskäsittelyssä vahvoilla, niin Siemensin kannalta nyt saatu "sopu" olisi sille oikein edullinen ja Siemensin olisi kannattanut vaikka maksaa selvää rahaa sopiville tahoille päästäkseen tähän tulokseen. Vaan tietenkin tämä on vain yksi mahdollinen selitys. Selvää on kuitenkin, että jotain outoa meiltä tietymätöntä tähän juttuun sisältyy. Tai sitten minä olen ymmärtänyt jotain koko lailla väärin. Seuraan kyllä mielenkiinnolla tätä tarinaa.

----------


## petteri

> Ulkopuolisena on mahdotonta sanoa, miten fiksua tai typerää tämä on, kaikkihan riippuu siitä, miten vahvoilla HKL välimiesoikeudessa olisi.


Yleensä ottaen jos joku osapuoli on vahvoilla välimiesoikeudessa, se on yleensä vahvoilla myös raastuvassa.

Välimiesoikeushan on kaupallisissa riitatilanteissa yleisesti käytettävä tapa ratkaista riitatilanteet oikeusreittiä nopeammin, tehokkaammin ja enemmän neuvottelunomaisesti. Välimiesoikeudessa on yleensä kolme jäsentä, kummallakin riidan osapuolella on yksi edustaja ja yksi edustaja on puolueeton. Välimiesoikeuden päätöksestä ei voi valittaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Ulkopuolisena on mahdotonta sanoa, miten fiksua tai typerää tämä on [...]


Ai? Minusta se lähtökohta, että hutkitaan nyt vaan äkkiä, kyllä se sitten välimieskäsittelyssä paranee, on aivan tolkuton. Kysymys on kuitenkin vaan yhdestä metrolinjasta, joita maailmassa on rakennettu ennenkin, ei mistään elämän ja kuoleman kysymyksestä. Tästä pitäisi voida päättää aivan normaalissa järjestyksessä.

----------


## petteri

> Ai? Minusta se lähtökohta, että hutkitaan nyt vaan äkkiä, kyllä se sitten välimieskäsittelyssä paranee, on aivan tolkuton.


Minusta tässä on enemmänkin kysymys siitä, että keskitytään tekemään valmis ja toimiva automaattimetro. Riitakysymykset ratkaistaisiin sitten kun projekti on valmis.

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta tässä on enemmänkin kysymys siitä, että keskitytään tekemään valmis ja toimiva automaattimetro. Riitakysymykset ratkaistaisiin sitten kun projekti on valmis.


Tällä logiikalla budjettien tekemisen voisi vissiin lopettaa kokonaan.

----------


## petteri

> Tällä logiikalla budjettien tekemisen voisi vissiin lopettaa kokonaan.


Minä en ymmärrä miten tuo kommentti liittyy tähän. Espooseen on valmistumassa länsimetron laajennus, jota ei voida liiikennöidä ilman kulunvalvontaa. Kulunvalvonta on siis pakko uusia. Projektin on siis syytä valmistua. Jos sopimus puretaan, metron kulunvalvonnasta tuskin saadaan uusia tarjouksia kovin edullisella hinnalla, vaan niissä on varmasti ongelmaprojektilisä ja projekti uhkaa viivästyä pahasti. 

Projektin jatkaminen ja "tilinpäätöksen" tekeminen lopuksi välimiesoikeudessa on ihan yleinen tapa erilaisissa projektien vaikeissa kiistatilanteissa. Jos HKL on tehnyt alunperin riittävän hyvän sopimuksen, sehän pitää hyvin välimiesoikeudessakin. Jos HKL ei taas usko, että sillä olisi välimiesoikeudessa menestymismahdollisuuksia, on aika turha muutenkaan alkaa käräjöidä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Selvää on kuitenkin, että jotain outoa meiltä tietymätöntä tähän juttuun sisältyy. Tai sitten minä olen ymmärtänyt jotain koko lailla väärin. Seuraan kyllä mielenkiinnolla tätä tarinaa.


Ehkä se on se, että jos nyt uusitaan vain kulunvalvonta, joudutaan automattiajo kuitenkin hankkimaan 15-20 vuoden päästä, koska matkustajamäärät kasvavat niin ettei 4 vaunun junilla selviä ilman vuorovälin tihentämistä. On mahdollista että tämän automatisoinnin yhteydessä ollaan tarjoamassa uusia juniakin. Ovathan M100-sarjan junat v 2015 jo lähes 40 vuoden ikäisiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Valmius vuorovälin tihentämiseen tehdään jo kulunvalvontaa uusiessa. Automaatti sellaisenaan on vain vaihtoehto perinteisille kuljettajille, joten 15-20v päästä pohditaan sitten, palkataanko riittävästi kuljettajia vai investoidaanko kuljettajat pois.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos sopimus puretaan, metron kulunvalvonnasta tuskin saadaan uusia tarjouksia kovin edullisella hinnalla, vaan niissä on varmasti ongelmaprojektilisä ja projekti uhkaa viivästyä pahasti.


HKL:n johtokunnan päätös oli kehottaa virkamiehiä purkamaan sopimus Siemensin kanssa ja valmistelemaan kiireesti selvitys siitä, miten pelkän kulunvalvonnan uusiminen ilman kuljettajatonta ajoa vaikuttaa hankesuunnitelmaan. Kulunvalvonnalla tarkoitetut järjestelmät ovat aivan tavallista tavaraa ja niitä asennetaan pitkin maailmaa kaiken aikaa. Länsimetron tunneleita louhitaan tällä hetkellä ja kiskojen asentamiseen on vielä aikaa. Jos koko hankinta aloitetaan alusta (Siemens saa tarjota siinä kuin muutkin), niin en ymmärrä, miksi projektissa olisi mitään ongelmalisää. Tavallisesta metroradastahan on kyse. Ongelma oli vanhojen junien automatisointi, josta johtokunta on kehottanut luopumaan.




> Minä en ymmärrä miten tuo kommentti liittyy tähän.


Välimiesoikeudessa päätettäviksi olisi menossa arvioiden mukaan kymmenien miljoonien, jopa sadan miljoonan euron kustannukset. Tämän kokoisia menoja mielestäni pitää pystyä suunnittelemaan ja niistä poliittisesti päättämään, mikä oli myös HKL:n johtokunnan kanta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ehkä se on se, että jos nyt uusitaan vain kulunvalvonta, joudutaan automattiajo kuitenkin hankkimaan 15-20 vuoden päästä, koska matkustajamäärät kasvavat niin ettei 4 vaunun junilla selviä ilman vuorovälin tihentämistä. On mahdollista että tämän automatisoinnin yhteydessä ollaan tarjoamassa uusia juniakin. Ovathan M100-sarjan junat v 2015 jo lähes 40 vuoden ikäisiä. 
> 
> t. Rainer


No tämähän olisi se tavanomainen järjestys hoitaa asia ja tähän tapaan käsittääkseni vaikkapa Ranskassa on toimittu, kun metrolinjoja on automatisoitu. Eli nyt uusittaisiin kulunvalvonta osana Länsimetron rakentamista ja sitten kun tulee muutenkin aika uuisa kalusto, ostaa uusi metrojunasarja, niin tämä tilattaisiin automaattisena. Käsittääkseni, jos nyt ostetaan moderni kulun valvontajärjestelmä, niin sille ei tarvitse tehdä mitään erityistä automaattiin siirryttäessä. Johtokuntahan esitti, että näitä asioita ryhdyttäisiin nyt selvittelemään. Minusta se oli ihan viisas ajatus.

----------


## Kani

Jos joku yksittäinen kansalainen, vaikkapa nimimerkki petteri, on valmis tilaamaan tontilleen omakotitalon, jonka hinta selviää vasta oikeudenkäynnin jälkeen, se on hänen asiansa.

Kun kyse on meidän kaikkien julkisista rahoista, niin ei voi toimia. Jos demokratia toimisi Helsingissä, tällaisesta ei tarvitsisi edes keskustella.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos joku yksittäinen kansalainen, vaikkapa nimimerkki petteri, on valmis tilaamaan tontilleen omakotitalon, jonka hinta selviää vasta oikeudenkäynnin jälkeen, se on hänen asiansa.
> 
> Kun kyse on meidän kaikkien julkisista rahoista, niin ei voi toimia. Jos demokratia toimisi Helsingissä, tällaisesta ei tarvitsisi edes keskustella.


Jos omakotitalossa on rakennusvirheitä niin pakkohan on käydä oikeutta, ja joskus lopputulos voi koitua asukkaan tappioksi.

Espoo myi energiayhtiönsä omistuksen kokonaan muutama vuosi sitten koska pelkäsi että jos mahdollinen välimiesoikeudenkäynti Fortumin ja toisen suurosakaan EON:in kanssa olisi päättynyt Espoolle epäonnekkaasti, olisi Espoo istunut ison arvottoman vessapaperikasan päällä. Ei siinä kysytty asukkaisen lupaa myydä osakkeet, oli 2 huonoa vaihtoehtoa joista valittiin vähemmän huono ja saatiin edes jotain rahaa. Kelloa ei voi siirtää taaksepäin tällaisissa asioissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Jos joku yksittäinen kansalainen, vaikkapa nimimerkki petteri, on valmis tilaamaan tontilleen omakotitalon, jonka hinta selviää vasta oikeudenkäynnin jälkeen, se on hänen asiansa.
> 
> Kun kyse on meidän kaikkien julkisista rahoista, niin ei voi toimia. Jos demokratia toimisi Helsingissä, tällaisesta ei tarvitsisi edes keskustella.


Minusta kaninkoloja, omakotitaloja ja infrastruktuurihankkeita ei aina voida toteuttaa samalla periaatteella. 
Omakotitalo on aika eri juttu kuin hankalammat infrastruktuurihankkeet. Eihän koko länsimetronkaan lopullista hintaa ole tiedetä ennen kuin projekti on valmis.

Ainoa järkevä syy purkaa sopimus on, jos HKL on tehnyt  sen verran huonon sopimuksen, ettei se kestä tarkempaa syyniä.

----------


## aki

Minä en kyllä edelleenkään ymmärrä kuinka nyt sitten saadaan nämä M100-sarjan junat automatisoitua kun se ei aiemmin ole ollut mahdollista? Helsingillä tuskin on varaa lähteä korvaamaan koko M100-sarjaa uusilla junilla, eikä siinä olisi tässä vaiheessa mitään järkeä koska koko 100-sarja on viime vuosina käynyt läpi täydellisen peruskorjauksen ja sarjalla on käyttöikää jäljellä 15-20 vuotta. Toivottavasti HKL pitäytyy päätöksessä jossa Siemens-sopimus puretaan ja hankitaan vain uusi Kulunvalvonta, nyt olisi viimeistään aika antaa Lahdenrannalle lähtöpassit ja kyllä Saurinkin kyky objektiiviseen päätöksentekoon vaikuttaa vähintäänkin kyseenalaiselta!

----------


## hmikko

> Jos omakotitalossa on rakennusvirheitä niin pakkohan on käydä oikeutta, ja joskus lopputulos voi koitua asukkaan tappioksi.


Aika harva ryhtyy tilaamaan omakotitaloa niin, että jo valmiiksi suunnitelee päätyvänsä varmasti oikeuteen.

Koko Länsimetron osalta ymmärrän sen, että epävarmuustekijöitä on, kun kallioperästäkin aina kaivaessa löytyy yllätyksiä ja monen vuoden projektin aikana voi kustannustasot heilua. Kulunvalvonnan rakentamisen sinänsä luulisi olevan riski pienimmästä päästä.




> Minä en kyllä edelleenkään ymmärrä kuinka nyt sitten saadaan nämä M100-sarjan junat automatisoitua kun se ei aiemmin ole ollut mahdollista?


Kyllä se on koko ajan ollut mahdollista, kenkä vaan puristaa hintalapun kohdalta.

----------


## petteri

> Aika harva ryhtyy tilaamaan omakotitaloa niin, että jo valmiiksi suunnitelee päätyvänsä varmasti oikeuteen.


Eihän HKL:lläkään silloin tiennyt joutuvansa oikeuteen, kun se vuosia sitten tilasi metron automatisoinnin. Vasta sen jälkeen HKL:n ja Siemensin välille on tullut riitaa. Nyt ei ole kysymys uudesta tilauksesta, vaan neuvotellaan miten voitaisiin toteuttaa sovittu hanke, josta ei löydy yksimielisyyttä, ilman välimiesoikeutta tai tavallista oikeuskäsittelyä ei varmaan enää selvitä. Toki sopimuksen purku on myös yksi vaihtoehto.

----------


## aki

> Kyllä se on koko ajan ollut mahdollista, kenkä vaan puristaa hintalapun kohdalta.


Eli jo kertaalleen p-korjatut junat vaatisivat taas mittavat muutostyöt jotta automaattiajo niillä onnistuisi? Ei sekään vaikuta kovin järkevältä vaihtoehdolta, automaattiajo olisi pitänyt ottaa huomioon jo silloin kun 100-sarjaa lähdettiin peruskorjaamaan, nyt tuohon hankkeeseen on enää turha alkaa hassaamaan rahaa. Pelkkä kulunvalvonta ehditään aivan varmasti toteuttaa ilman että se myöhästyttäisi länsimetron käyttöönottoa.

----------


## Kani

> nyt olisi viimeistään aika antaa Lahdenrannalle lähtöpassit ja kyllä Saurinkin kyky objektiiviseen päätöksentekoon vaikuttaa vähintäänkin kyseenalaiselta!


Meidän erityisolosuhteissamme tällaisesta on turha haaveilla. Kukahan ne lähtöpassit pistäisi vireille - kaupunginhallituksen ja kaupunginjohdon Guggenheim-veljekset vai kenties joku lahjusrikkomuksesta tuomittu espoolainen metrojohtaja?

----------


## Knightrider

> Meidän erityisolosuhteissamme tällaisesta on turha haaveilla. Kukahan ne lähtöpassit pistäisi vireille - kaupunginhallituksen ja kaupunginjohdon Guggenheim-veljekset vai kenties joku lahjusrikkomuksesta tuomittu espoolainen metrojohtaja?


Hesari voi laittaa kenen tahansa lähtöpassit vireille, jos haluaa. Mutta Hesarin metrouutisoinnista voi päätellä ko. puolueettoman lehden kannan. Miksiköhän Itämetroa ylistävät, sen hidastajia haukkuvat uutiset eivät ole mielipidepalstalla?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

No nyt on Saurin  esitys  netissä saatavissa. Sen mukaan Siemensiltä saatu myönnytys on, että Siemens suostuu lykkäämään oikeustoimien aloitusta kunnes vanhat metrojunat on automatisoitu taikka korkeintaan vuoteen 2015. Esitystekstin perusteella kynnyskysymys on ollut, että HKL ei halua samaan aikaan käydä oikeutta ja toteuttaa automatisointiprojektia ja kun tämä asia on saatu ratkaistua, tilanne on muuttunut niin oleellisesti, että Siemensin kanssa voitaisiinkin jatkaa. Tätä sopii verrata siihen, millä tavalla johtokunta on linjannut neuvottelutavoitteet. Niitä voi kerrata vaikka Haltian blogista.

----------


## teme

Status noin lyhyesti, Elina Moision (kh, Vihreät) fb-profiilista:



> En vain tiedä, miten tämä projekti menee kunnialla maaliin asti. Tässä vaiheessa voi vain joko hyväksyä Siemensin kanssa etenemisen, ja ratkoa kiistakysymykset tulevina vuosina ja saada se automaatiometro. Tai purkaa sopimus, joka tulee juristien mukaan kalliimmaksi, huomattavasti kalliimmaksi.


Ja noi siis ulkopuolisia juristeja, ja toi että purkaminen tulee kalliimmaksi ei tarkoita sitä etteikö jatkaminen tulisi kalliiksi.

Melkoinen soppa, mutta selittää kyllä miksi toimitaan niin kuin toimitaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Ja noi siis ulkopuolisia juristeja, ja toi että purkaminen tulee kalliimmaksi ei tarkoita sitä etteikö jatkaminen tulisi kalliiksi.
> 
> Melkoinen soppa, mutta selittää kyllä miksi toimitaan niin kuin toimitaan.


No juu. Sopimuksen purkamiseen liittynee sanktioita, joita ei ole julkisuudessa selvitetty (vai enkö vaan ole nähnyt?). Jos taas automatisoiduilla vanhoilla junilla ei kuljettajattomassa ajossa saadakaan suunniteltua vuoroväliä toimimaan, niin se taitaa tulla kalliimmaksi kuin juristit osaavat arvioida.

----------


## teme

Ja tämmöinen päätös sitten tuli ulos



> Esittelijän ehdotuksesta poiketen
> 
> Kaupunginhallitus päätti kumota liikennelaitos -liikelaitoksen johtokunnan 16.5 2012 § 92 tekemän päätöksen ja palauttaa asian liikennelaitos -liikelaitokselle uudelleen valmisteltavaksi asiassa aikaansaatu neuvottelutulos huomioon ottaen. Kaupunginhallitus edellyttää että metron ja metroasemien kuljetuskapasiteetti ja liikennevarmuus varmistetaan tekemällä asiasta riittävällä laajuudella selvitys kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston, Helsingin seudun liikenteen ja Helsingin kaupugin liikennelaitoksen toimesta.  Selvitys tuodaan kiireellisest HKL-johtokunnan ja kaupunginhallituksen käsittelyyn. Lisäksi kaupunginhallitus edellyttää palautettaessaan asian, että kaupunginhallitus jatkossa saa raportin asian etenemisestä puolen vuoden välein.


http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/kh-tiedote/index.html

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Päätöshän on suorastaan hauska. Eli: ei me nyt osata päättää, mutta raportoikaa säännöllisesti, kunnes asia on ratkennut. Tosin kun kaupunginhallitusta ei ole etukäteen informoitu, niin vaikea mitään fiksua on päättää.

----------


## hmikko

> Ja tämmöinen päätös sitten tuli ulos
> 
> http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/kh-tiedote/index.html


Kiitoksia linkistä. Osku Pajamäki esitti siis hylkäystä ja HKL:n johtokunnan päätöksessä pysymistä, mikä ei mennyt läpi. Tuo hyväksytty muutos tekstiin oli Vesa Peipisen ja Outi Ojalan esitys, joka meni läpi yhdellä äänellä (7 - 6, tyhjiä 2, poissa 0). "Asemien kapasiteetti" tarkoittanee sitä ihteään, eli saadaan yksi kierros lisää HKL:n kertomusta siitä, miten hirmuisan kallista pidentäminen olisi. KSV:n pitäisi tosin olla nyt selvittämisessä mukana, eli enää ei kai voida laskea silleen, että nykyisen metroradan varteen ei tule uutta rakentamista.

----------


## Salomaa

Onko liian monta kokkia ?

----------


## juhanahi

> Onko liian monta kokkia ?


Ehkä, mutta pääongelma lienee se, ettei keittiömestari ymmärrä ruoanlaiton päälle.

----------


## teme

> Ehkä, mutta pääongelma lienee se, ettei keittiömestari ymmärrä ruoanlaiton päälle.


Analogiaa jatkaakseni, pikemminkin niin että raaka-aineet on pilalla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Analogiaa jatkaakseni, pikemminkin niin että raaka-aineet on pilalla.


Mutta toisaalta yksi kokkikin on vain diminutiivissa.

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta toisaalta yksi kokkikin on vain diminutiivissa.


Kokkinen? Kokikkanen? Kokike? Kokkeli?

----------


## 339-DF

Mä luulen, että tässä on nyt muitakin ongelmia kuin keittiömestari. Halutaan kolmen tähden Michelin-ravintola, mutta keittiöön on palkattu hammaslääkäri ja historianopettaja. Lounaskokki löytyisi, mutta hänet on teljetty kellariin ja suukapuloitu. Keittiö on remontoitu viimeksi joskus sotien aikaan ja vaikka kaikki raaka-aineet eivät olisikaan pilaantuneita, niin hernesoppapurkeista ja pikanuudeleista ei vielä kovin kummoista Michelin-ruokaa taio.

Ainoa, mikä toimii on sali ammattitaitoisine, kokeneine tarjoilijoineen. Mutta hammaslääkäri on päättänyt antaa niille jo potkut, kun ei niitä kuulemma tarvita. Osalle on sentään tarjottu töitä tiskareina ja siivoojina.

----------


## Kani

> Status noin lyhyesti, Elina Moision (kh, Vihreät) fb-profiilista:
> 
> Ja noi siis ulkopuolisia juristeja, ja toi että purkaminen tulee kalliimmaksi ei tarkoita sitä etteikö jatkaminen tulisi kalliiksi.
> 
> Melkoinen soppa, mutta selittää kyllä miksi toimitaan niin kuin toimitaan.


Mitä jos riitalaskun maksaisivat aivan omasta lompakostaan ne henkilöt, jotka ovat omien fantasioidensa vallassa tämän koko sotkun aiheuttaneet. 

Olisi jo korkea aika saada sellaista poliittista kulttuuria, että tekemisistä joutuu vastuuseen.

----------


## petteri

Toki pitää muistaa, että ruokalistasta ja hankinnoista tuossa ravintolassa päättää ruokakomitea. Osalla komitean jäsenistä on pitkä kokemus munien keittämisestä ja siltä pohjalta tuo komitea suunnitteleekin ruokalistaa ja antaa ruuan valmistusohjeita keittiölle esivalmisteltujen menujen mukaan. Tärkeät muutokset ruuanvalmistustekniikassa, kuten vaikka uuden paistinpannun käyttöönotto, pitää toki aina hyväksyä ja käsitellä komiteassa, joka kokoontuu muutaman viikon välein. Ruokakomitea ei kyllä voi itse päättää kaikesta, vaan isommat muutokset ruokalistaan pitää hyväksyä ravintolan johtokunnassa.

----------


## hmikko

Kokkeli!       .

----------


## 339-DF

HBL:n mukaan Helsingin juristit ovat viimeksi vakuuttaneet kaupunginhallitukselle, että sopimukset ovat kaupungin kannalta vedenpitäviä ja että purkaminen on kaupungin edun mukaista. Nyt juristien mieli on kuitenkin jostain syystä muuttunut täysin, sopimukset ovat surkeita ja niiden purkaminen maksaisi kaupungille 100 Me.

http://hbl.fi/lokalt/2012-05-28/siemens-har-strupgrepp

Minusta kannattaisi silti maksaa tuo hirvittävä oppiraha  jos oikeus sattuu päättämään siten kuten kaupungin juristit tänään, mielensä muutettuaan, sattuvat ajattelemaan  ja purkaa sopimukset. Ehkä joku oppisi jotakin.

On nimittäin hyvin mahdollista, että
1) juristit taas yön yli nukuttuaan ovatkin huomenna aivan päinvastaista mieltä
2) tuomioistuin ei edusta sitä kantaa, jota kaupungin juristit juuri tänään sattuvat edustamaan
3) jatkaminen avoimine sekkeineen saattaa lopulta tulla vielä paljon kalliimmaksi.

----------


## petteri

Sopimuksen purku on aina viimeinen vaihtoehto, nyt Siemens on tarjoutunut tekemään projektin loppuun niin että vasta lopuksi riidellään kustannuksista välimiesoikeudessa. 

Jos HKL:lla ei ole kunnollista perustetta yksipuolisesti purkaa sopimusta, kyllähän kaupungille voi tulla sopimuksen purkamisesta vahingonkorvausvastuu. Se etteivät sopimusosapuolet ole samaa mieltä mistä on sovittu ei vielä pelkästään riitä perusteeksi. Myöskään se, että ostaja on muuttanut mielensä eikä haluakaan maksaa projektia ei myöskään ole purkuperuste. Eikä se, ettei puolueeton kiistojen ratkaisu välimiesoikeudessa vaan tunnu hyvältä. 

Se onko tehty hankintasopimus hyvä ja pitävä selviää parhaiten projektin lopuksi välimiesoikeudessa. Jos sopimus on HKL:n kannalta oikeasti hyvä, ei välimiesoikeudesta tule isoa lisälaskua.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sopimuksen purku on aina viimeinen vaihtoehto, nyt Siemens on tarjoutunut tekemään projektin loppuun niin että vasta lopuksi riidellään kustannuksista välimiesoikeudessa.


En tiedä mistä paralleelista todellisuudesta tai oppilaitoksesta Petterin opit ovat peräisin, mutta näinhän asia ei ole. Jos toimittaja ilmoittaa ettei pysty toimittamaan sen mukaan kuin on luvannut, ostaja voi purkaa sopimuksen. Tämä on täysin normaalia eikä käsittääkseni hankintalakikaan mahdollista tällaista ihme säätämistä kuin nyt on tapahtumassa.

Petterin hengenheimolainen Elmeri (=metsästäjä) kysyi Väiski Vemmelsäären säestämänä Repe Sorsalta klassikkopiirretyssä että "ammunko sinut heti vai odotanko että pääsemme kotiin?". Parin iteraation jälkeen oli selvää että lopputulos oli sama kummassakin tapauksessa: nokka väärällä puolella päätä ja pää mustana ruudista.

Näin on myös metron automatisoinnin kanssa. Jos tällä hetkellä näyttää siltä, että asiaa täytyy ratkoa oikeudessa (vaikka nyt sitten välimiesoikeudessa), niin miten kukaan voi kuvitella että asioiden onnellista päätökseen saattamista auttaa se, että odotetaan että projekti on valmis ja riidellään vasta sitten? Tämähän on yksinkertaisesti mielipuolista. Normaali varovaisuus sopimusasioissa edellyttää, että epävarmoissa projekteissa lyödään jarrut päälle eikä edetä ennen kuin tiedetään jotain varmaa. Ja tarvittaessa puretaan sopimus ja kilpailutetaan se uusiksi. Nyt metromafia sanoo että ei kun kaasu pohjaan vaan, murehditaan sitten joskus kun metronousuhumala vaihtuu metrokrapulaan. Herjaussyytteen pelko estää minua lausumasta julki todellista mielipidettäni vastuullisten viranhaltijoiden motiiveista ja/tai kompetenssista.

----------


## petteri

> Jos toimittaja ilmoittaa ettei pysty toimittamaan sen mukaan kuin on luvannut, ostaja voi purkaa sopimuksen. Tämä on täysin normaalia eikä käsittääkseni hankintalakikaan mahdollista tällaista ihme säätämistä kuin nyt on tapahtumassa.


Jos toimittaja ilmoittaa, ettei pysty toimittamaan sovittua toimitusta, se on selkeästi sopimuksen purkuperuste. Mutta eikös nyt osapuolet ole vaan eri mieltä siitä, mistä toimitussopimuksessa on sovittu, mitä toimitussopimuksen hintaan kuuluu ja mikä on erikseen laskutettavaa lisätoimitusta? Eli aika toisesta asiasta.

Nuo HBL:n esiintuomat mahdolliset purkutilanteessa HKL:n maksettavaksi tulevat vahingonkorvaukset viittaavat siihen suuntaan, ettei Helsingin omien lakimiesten mukaan HKL:llä ole enää ainakaan päivänselvää purkuperustetta.

Niin pitkään kun Siemens on vaatinut uutta sopimusta ja lisämaksua ehtona töiden jatkamiselle, purkuperuste hyvinkin voinut olla olemassa. Lehtitietojen mukaanhan Siemens on ilmeisesti muuttanut kantaansa välimiesoikeuskäsittelyyn projektin lopussa. 

Voi siis hyvin olla, että Helsingillä on ollut jossain vaiheessa projektia laillinen purkuperuste, mutta sitä ei ole käytetty. Se  onko purkuperustetta tällä hetkellä kuitenkin ratkaisee. Se, että byrokratia on hyvin hidasta ei ole mikään veruke.

Mitä hankintalakiin tulee, isoissa projekteissa tulee aina yllätyksiä eikä hankintalaki mitenkään kiellä hankinnan tarkentamista ja toimituksen tarpeellista muuttamista projektin aikana. Niin pitkään kun tehdään automaattimetroa tai ylipäänsä kulunvalvonnan uusimista voidaan toimia nykyisen sopimuksen raameissa. Se, että isoissa projekteissa tulee lisäkustannuksia ei myöskään ole poikkeuksellista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:34 ----------




> Näin on myös metron automatisoinnin kanssa. Jos tällä hetkellä näyttää siltä, että asiaa täytyy ratkoa oikeudessa (vaikka nyt sitten välimiesoikeudessa), niin miten kukaan voi kuvitella että asioiden onnellista päätökseen saattamista auttaa se, että odotetaan että projekti on valmis ja riidellään vasta sitten? Tämähän on yksinkertaisesti mielipuolista. Normaali varovaisuus sopimusasioissa edellyttää, että epävarmoissa projekteissa lyödään jarrut päälle eikä edetä ennen kuin tiedetään jotain varmaa. Ja tarvittaessa puretaan sopimus ja kilpailutetaan se uusiksi.


Se, että rakennetaan projekti valmiiksi ja riidellään vasta sitten ei ole mitenkään poikkeuksellista. Suuri osa yritysten välisistä riidoista vaan pysyy poissa julkisuudesta. Tulee toki aina välillä pörssitiedotteita, että välimiesoikeus on siitä ja siitä kiistasta päättänyt sitä tai tätä ja toinen yritys maksaa toiselle. Pikemminkin se, että ison projektin sopimus puretaan ei ole kauhean yleistä. IT projekteissa toki purkujakin tulee. 

Yksi näkyvä esimerkki projektista, jossa riitely toimituksesta on siirretty valmistumisen jälkeiseen aikaan on Olkiluodon ydinvoimalaurakka.

----------


## teme

> Mitä jos riitalaskun maksaisivat aivan omasta lompakostaan ne henkilöt, jotka ovat omien fantasioidensa vallassa tämän koko sotkun aiheuttaneet. 
> 
> Olisi jo korkea aika saada sellaista poliittista kulttuuria, että tekemisistä joutuu vastuuseen.


Periaatteessa joo, mutta sadan millin ulosmittaaminen eläkkeistä ei oikein toimi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se, että rakennetaan projekti valmiiksi ja riidellään vasta sitten ei ole mitenkään poikkeuksellista. Suuri osa yritysten välisistä riidoista vaan pysyy poissa julkisuudesta.


Se mikä on yleistä ei ole välttämättä suositeltavaa. Sitäpaitsi yleensä jos projektin toimittamista ei ole edes aloitettu, on vaikea nähdä miksi jarrujen lyöminen pohjaan ei olisi oikea ratkaisu. Yritysten väliset riidat syntyvät yleensä puolivalmiiden projektien viimeistelystä, ei siitä että aloitetaan projekti valmiiksi riidoissa. Sellainen olisi äärimmäisen epätyypillistä. Jos jo sopimuksessa on niin raskaat pykälät että siitä ei pääse irtautumaan edes näin aikaisessa vaiheessa edullisemmin kuin jos sen toteuttaisi loppuun niin joku on kämmännyt todella pahasti sopimustekstin kanssa ja sietäisi joutua henkilökohtaiseen vastuuseen vahingon tuottamisesta kaupungille. Pitäisi myös tutkia mahdollisuus että kyseessä on lievää törkeämpi huolimattomuus, virkavirhe tai suoranainen virkarikos. Tietysti jos irtautuminen on mahdollista ilman kovia seuraamuksia niin kyse voi olla tahallisesta harhaanjohtamisesta.




> Yksi näkyvä esimerkki projektista, jossa riitely toimituksesta on siirretty valmistumisen jälkeiseen aikaan on Olkiluodon ydinvoimalaurakka.


Hahmotat varmaan itsekin että puolivalmis ydinvoimala on vähän eri asia kuin (suhteellisesti ajateltuna) pieni automaatioprojekti, jonka toimittamista ei ole vielä edes aloitettu. Automatisoinnissa liikutaan sadoissa miljoonissa (vieläpä pikemminkin 1:llä tai 2:lla alkavassa luvussa), voimalan kanssa useissa miljardeissa.

----------


## Kani

Suomessahan on pitkä perinne suurten joukkoliikennehankintojen ajautumisesta riitoihin siksi, että tilaus on ollut epäselvä tai muuttunut matkan varrella. Automaattimetrossa on ilmiselvästi ajettu omalla toiminnalla tilanne sellaiseksi, ettei ole kuin kalliita ja huonoja vaihtoehtoja.

Perinne myös jatkuu niin kauan, kun maassamme on tällainen kulttuuri, että sekoilusta vastuussa olevat eivät joudu vastuuseen, vaan veronmaksajat hoitavat sotkut.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Periaatteessa joo, mutta sadan millin ulosmittaaminen eläkkeistä ei oikein toimi.


Kyse ei ole niinkään siitä että rahat saadaan takaisin kuin siitä että asianomaiset henkilöt eivät pääse kuin koira veräjästä. Eläkkeellä on sitten kiva miettiä tekojensa seurauksia minimitoimeentulolla kun olisi muuten ollut oikeutettu jättieläkkeeseen. Varoitussignaali muille samanlaista suunnitteleville on myös tärkeä.

----------


## petteri

> Kyse ei ole niinkään siitä että rahat saadaan takaisin kuin siitä että asianomaiset henkilöt eivät pääse kuin koira veräjästä. Eläkkeellä on sitten kiva miettiä tekojensa seurauksia minimitoimeentulolla kun olisi muuten ollut oikeutettu jättieläkkeeseen. Varoitussignaali muille samanlaista suunnitteleville on myös tärkeä.


Ketkä sinusta pitäisi tässä saada vastuullisiksi?

Metron kulunvalvonnan uusinnasta selvityksen tehneet virkamiehet ja konsultit?
Tarjouskilpailudokumentit kirjoittaneet virkamiehet, konsultit ja lakimiehet? 
Tarjouskilpailudokumentit hyväksyneet poliitikot?
Sopimuksen tutkineet juristit?
Sopimuksen hyväksyneet poliitikot?
Projektin johto ja asiantuntijat?
Henkilöt, jotka ovat neuvotelleet toimittajan kanssa, joka on vaatinut muutoksia sopimukseen?
Joukkoliikennelautakunta?
Kaupunginhallitus?
Kaupunginvaltuusto?
Joku muu, mikä?

Vai ajattelitko laittaa kaikki kollektiiviseen vastuuseen? Onko joku erityinen syntipukki?

Minusta eniten vaikutusta siihen, että nyt toimittajan ja asiakkaan välillä uhataan mennä oikeuteen, kun sopimus ei ole selkeä, on minusta ollut tarjouskilpailudokumentit liki vuosikymmen sitten kirjoittaneilla virkamiehillä, konsulteilla ja lakimiehillä. Ja toki sen hyväksyneillä poliiitikoilla. Sen pohjalta on sitten tehty sopimus ja alettu toteuttaa projektia. Tarjouskilpailu ei siis onnistunutkaan niin hyvin että sen mukaan tehty sopimus olisi yksikäsitteinen. 

Ei projektin johto voi toimia kuin sopimuksen raameissa ja pyrkiä neuvottelemaan. Toki kaupungin hyvin byrokraattinen päätöksenteko- ja neuvotteluprosessi on pahentanut tilannetta. Kenen syy on, että kunnallinen päätöksenteko on valtavan hidasta, moniportaista ja vastuut ovat epäselvät ja hajaantuneet? Yleensähän kun neuvotellaan isoista asioista, pöydän ääressä ovat henkilöt, joilla on suoraan valta päättää.

Minusta kyllä into etsiä yksittäisiä syntipukkeja siihen kun vaikea projekti ei ole tähän mennessä onnistunut parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla ei ole kovin järkiperäistä toimintaa. Tuohon projektiinhan on ollut vaikuttamassa varmaan satoja henkilöitä eri rooleissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

HKL:llä on ollut ja on edelleen purkuperuste, tai montakin. Myyjä on ilmoittanut, ettei se pysty toimittamaan sopimuksen mukaista järjestelmää sovitulla hinnalla. Se, että myyjä sanoo, että riidellään myöhemmin eikä nyt, ei muuta tätä asiaa yhtään miksikään. Se vain vahvistaa sen, että myyjä ei ole pysynyt eikä aiokaan pysyä sopimuksessa.

Väite siitä, että sopimuksen purku tulee kalliiksi tilaajalle tarkoittaa sitä, että tilaaja on tehnyt jotain kohtuutonta myyjän suhteen. Kun kaikki on salattu, ei voi arvioida, mitähän se mahtaa olla. Ei ole lehdissä eikä edes Mirvan blogissa vielä kerrottu, mikä on se asia, mistä jonkun juristin mukaan joudutaan maksamaan 100 M Siemensille.

Mutta vaikka sellainen HKL:n virhe olisikin, sekään ei oikeuta tekemään lainvastaisia ratkaisuja. Se, että ostaja tekee virheen, ei anna oikeuttaa rikkoa lakia. Samalla tavalla kuin jos myyjä ei täytä sopimusta, siitä ei synny oikeuttaa muuttaa kilpailuttamalla tehtyä sopimusta. Ei sisällön eikä hinnan osalta.

Hankinnan sisältöä ja hintaa voidaan muuttaa vain kilpailuttamalla hankinta uudelleen. Jos Siemens on toiminut lainmukaisesti tähän asti, sillä on oikeus osallistua uuteen kilpailuun. Tarjouksessaan ja sen hinnassa se voi ottaa huomioon sen, mitä se on jo tähän mennessä tehnyt. Kuten yhdet toimimattomat laituriovet Vuosaaressa ja kaapeleita ja tolppia radan varressa. Muusta en tiedä, kun ei ole näkyvissä.

Vastuukysymyksissä on juuri kuten Jani Hyvärinen kirjoitti. Se, että katsotaan läpi sormien, painetaan villaisella ja annetaan kaiken olla kuin mitään ei olisi tapahtunut on osoitus siitä, ettei virka- tai luottamusmiehellä ole todellisuudessa mitään vastuuta mistään. Siten vastuutonta ja tällaisiin sotkuihin johtavaa toimintaa voi jatkaa myös tulevaisuudessa, kaupunkilaiset kumminkin maksavat.

Vastuuthan menevät vallan mukaisessa järjestyksessä. Se, joka tekee oman osuutensa väärin, vastaa omasta vääryydestään. Esimerkiksi HKL:n johtokunta ei ole vastuussa sille tehdyn päätöksen valmistelusta, ainoastaan valmistelun perusteella tehdystä päätöksestä. Kun HKL:n johtokunta päättää, että toimitusjohtaja neuvottelee sopimuksen purusta, ei johtokunta ole vastuussa siitä, että toimitusjohtaja neuvotteleekin sopimuksen jatkamisesta.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kokkinen? Kokikkanen? Kokike? Kokkeli?


No Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja. Oikea vastaus jätetään kotitehtäväksi.

----------


## late-

> Hahmotat varmaan itsekin että puolivalmis ydinvoimala on vähän eri asia kuin (suhteellisesti ajateltuna) pieni automaatioprojekti, jonka toimittamista ei ole vielä edes aloitettu.


Ilmeisesti kulunvalvonnan laitteita on asennettu kohtuullisen paljon. Siemensin edustaja taisi jossain sanoa, että projektin valmistumisaste on heidän näkemyksensä mukaan kymmeniä prosentteja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:00 ----------




> HKL:llä on ollut ja on edelleen purkuperuste, tai montakin. Myyjä on ilmoittanut, ettei se pysty toimittamaan sopimuksen mukaista järjestelmää sovitulla hinnalla.


Onko ilmoittanut? Minulla ei ole mitään erityistä tietoa asiasta, mutta juuri tästähän on ilmeisesti erimielisyyttä. Tilaajan mielestä myyjä ei toimita sopimuksen mukaisella hinnalla kaikkea sovittua. Myyjän mielestä tilaaja vaatii asioita, joita ei ole sopimuksessa. Jos sopimus nyt puretaan ja myyjän näkemys voittaa oikeudessa, niin sopimus on ymmärtääkseni purettu aiheettomasti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko ilmoittanut? Minulla ei ole mitään erityistä tietoa asiasta, mutta juuri tästähän on ilmeisesti erimielisyyttä. Tilaajan mielestä myyjä ei toimita sopimuksen mukaisella hinnalla kaikkea sovittua. Myyjän mielestä tilaaja vaatii asioita, joita ei ole sopimuksessa. Jos sopimus nyt puretaan ja myyjän näkemys voittaa oikeudessa, niin sopimus on ymmärtääkseni purettu aiheettomasti.


Onhan Siemens ihan julkisesti ilmoittanut näin. Oliko nyt Tekniikka&Talous vai Hesari: lisää rahaa tarvitaan kaksinumeroinen luku miljoonia, ja eka numero ei ole ykkönen. Sopimuksen hinta oli muistaakseni 128 M, joten jos lisää pitää saada 2099 miljoonaa, se on aika olennainen hintamuutos.

Valitettavasti on vaikea arvioida juuri muuta, kun julkisuuslakia ei noudateta vaan kaikki on salaista. Kuten sitä, vaatiiko asiakas jotain, mitä sopimuksessa ei ole. Jos esimerkiksi sopimuksessa on, että toimitus sisältää vanhojen junien muuttamisen kuljettajattomaan ajoon sovittujen suorituskykyparametrien mukaan, myyjä ei voi valittaa, ettei se tiennyt, että se tarkoittaa vanhojen junien muuttamista kuljettajattomiksi kustannuksilla, jotka ovat suuremmat kuin mitä on tarjottu ja sovittu.

Sikäli kun ymmärrän, hankintariidoissa on olettaman käsite. Se tarkoittaa, että sopimukseen ei kirjata joitain asioita, koska oletetaan, että ne kuuluvat myyjän ja ostajan tietotaitoon ja osaamiseen. Sitten voidaan riidellä siitä, oliko oikeus olettaa jotain vai ei. Junien tapauksessa mahdollisesti siitä, että myyjä väittää, ettei sillä ollut tarpeeksi tietoa siitä, miten vaikea on muuttaa vanhoja junia. Mutta tilaaja taas sanoo, että myyjän pitää itse ymmärtää, miten perusteellisesti sen tulee juniin tutustua. Eihän tilaaja voi tietää, miten paljon myyjä tietoa tarvitsee, jos se ei sitä ennalta kysy. Myyjä puolestaan voi väittää, että se luuli saaneensa kaikki tiedot ja vasta sopimuksen teon jälkeen paljastui, ettei kaikkea tietoa ollutkaan.

Mutta ei tämäkään anna oikeutta muuttaa kilpailutettua sopimusta. Sillä samassa asemassa kuin sopimuksen saanut myyjä olivat myös muut tarjouksen tehneet myyjät. Ei voi tehdä niin, että pimitetään tietoa ja sitten maksetaan lisää sille, joka voitti kisan. Sillä se tarkoittaisi sitä, että yhtä myyjää kohdellaan eri tavoin kuin muita, ja se on kielletty. Sillä jos kilpailevat myyjät ymmärsivät tietojen puutteellisuuden ja lisäsivät siksi tarpeellisen riskin hintaan ja sen vuoksi hävisivät, voittaneelle myyjälle ei voi hyväksyä jälkikäteen hyvitystä siitä, että se ei hinnoitellut riskiä ja voitti siksi kilpailun.

Antero

----------


## aki

Metron automatisointia koskeva etenemissopimus jätettiin pöydälle eilisessä kokouksessa, asiaan palataan ylimääräisessä kokouksessa 4.6 jolloin asiasta päätetään. http://haltia.blogspot.fi/2012/05/hk...uulumiset.html

----------


## ViviP

Aika hurjaa, että automatisointiasiaa jahkataan samalla kun Länsimetron louhinta- ja rakennustyöt kuitenkin jatkuvat. Ne liittyvät niin oleellisesti toisiinsa, että asiaa ollaan ajamassa (ehkä tarkoituksella) siihen pisteeseen, että jäljellä on vain yksi mahdollinen ratkaisu ja se on pakko toteuttaa, maksoi mitä maksoi.

----------


## Koala

> Aika hurjaa, että automatisointiasiaa jahkataan samalla kun Länsimetron louhinta- ja rakennustyöt kuitenkin jatkuvat. Ne liittyvät niin oleellisesti toisiinsa, että asiaa ollaan ajamassa (ehkä tarkoituksella) siihen pisteeseen, että jäljellä on vain yksi mahdollinen ratkaisu ja se on pakko toteuttaa, maksoi mitä maksoi.


Olen pidättäytynyt tästä keskustelusta koska en ole oikein mitenkään metroasiantuntija mutta pakko sanoa että tämä metrohomma on ihan käsittämätön farssi. Vaikka olen lukenut nämä keskustelut ja uutisoinnit aiheesta niin en tiedä edes kenen puolella olisin. Se varmaan on tarkoituskin että rivikaupunkilainen ei tajua lopulta mitään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka olen lukenut nämä keskustelut ja uutisoinnit aiheesta niin en tiedä edes kenen puolella olisin. Se varmaan on tarkoituskin että rivikaupunkilainen ei tajua lopulta mitään.


Mirva Haltia-Holmberg on kirjoittanut tämänpäiväisessä blogissaan mielestäni erittäin hyvän ja loogisen sekä nimenomaan maallikollekin ymmärrettävän selostuksen tilanteesta. Toistan Mirvan yhteenvedon tähän:



> Kyse alkaa olla siis enää siitä, onko automaattimetro itseisarvo ja riskinoton väärti? Luottamushenkilönäkökulmasta tärkeintä on pitää huolta, että kunnallinen palvelu toimii. Jos palvelun parantamisprojekti osoittautuu kohtuuttoman kalliiksi ja vaikeaksi sekä sovittua hitaammaksi, eli muodostuukin uhkaksi palvelun toimivuudelle... eihän sellaista projektia kannata väkisin yrittää elvyttää.


Mirva on blogissaan vastannut myös pariin asian kannalta keskeiseen kysymykseen, joita blogin kommenteissa on esiintynyt. Pidän erittäin tärkeänä vastausta siihen, mikä oli niin tärkeä asia, että se käänsi akj. Saurin esittämään sopimuksen purkamisen perumista. Perustelu on, että ei ole viisasta irtisanoa kaupungin kannalta hyvää sopimusta, koska sitten ei tiedä, minkälaiseen asemaan kaupunki sen jälkeen joutuu.

Ymmärrän tässä Saurin ja hänen esityksensä puolesta äänestäneiden kaupunginhallituksen jäsenten ajatusta. Mutta minusta he eivät ole ajatelleet loppuun asti. Toisin kuin Mirva, joka omassa päättelyssään on ajatellut loppuun asti. Sopimuksen purkulausekkeet ovat juuri sitä varten, että ne turvaavat ostajan aseman tilanteessa, jossa myyjä ei ole täyttänyt omaa osuuttaan. Jos ostaja ei käytä näitä lausekkeita hyväkseen silloin, kun niiden ehdot täyttyvät, mitä hyötyä koko sopimuksesta on. Miksi edes laittaa sopimukseen purkulausekkeita, jos niitä ei aiota käyttää?

Loppuun asti ajattelulla tarkoitan sitä, että ajatellaan, mihin tilanteeseen päädytään, jos Siemensin annetaan jatkaa nyt jo 2 vuotta myöhässä olevaa toimitusta. Miten kaupungin asema voisi parantua siitä, että kaupunki vain odottaa minkälainen on maailma silloin, kun sopimuksen mukaisen järjestelmän pitäisi olla toimitettu? Ei mitenkään. Kaupungin asema voi ainoastaan heikentyä, mitä enemmän ajan annetaan kulua ja Siemensin toimittaa sopimuksen osia. Sillä kaikkein huonoinhan on se tilanne, että sopimuksen mukainen järjestelmä on toimitettu, mutta sitä ei voida ottaa vastaan, koska se ei toimi kuten sopimuksessa on sovittu. Kun kerran tämä on tiedossa jo nyt (Sauri esittää, että siirretään erimielisyyksien kuten hinnan sopiminen vuosien päähän), miksi kasvattaa riitaa muutama vuosi vielä suuremmaksi kuin missä nyt ollaan.

Erikoisena pidän itse sitä, että ei keskustella siitä, onko edes laillista tehdä kuten Sauri esittää. Minun ymmärrykseni mukaan ei ole. Kilpailutettu sopimus on sopimus, jota ei voi muuttaa. Ei sisältöä eikä hintaa. Eikä muuttamisesta voi sopia nyt kuin ei myöskään tulevaisuudessa. Minusta Saurin esitys on enintään hankintalain kiertämistä. Eli vaikka tiedetään, ettei Siemens tule toimittamaan sopimuksen mukaista järjestelmää sovitulla hinnalla, ollaan olevinaan, kuin ei tiedettäisi. Ja sitten kun on määräaika, tulee ikään kuin yllätyksenä, että Siemens haluaa lisää rahaa ennen kuin sovittu metro toimii, edes osittain.

Silloin kun on rehellisesti päädytty tilanteeseen, jossa myyjä on toimittanut mielestänsä sovitun asian mutta ostaja toteaa, etteivät sopimuksen määrittelyt täyty, ollaan tilanteessa, jossa on pakko tehdä jotain. Tätä varten ovat mm. sakkopykälät. Ja jos ne eivät riitä, sopimuksen purkumahdollisuus. Mutta kun nyt ollaan tilanteessa, jossa sakkosummat ovat jo täyttyneet ja myyjä on ilmoittanut, ettei se täytä teknisiä sopimusvaatimuksia, ei ole muita laillisia vaihtoehtoja kuin sopimuksen purku. Ja mitä aikaisemmin se tehdään, sen vähemmän vahinkoa syntyy molemmille osapuolille.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

Minulla ei ole tekniikan koulutusta eikä korkekouluopintoja juridiikasta. Mutta sellainen tunne tulee että Siemens vie ja Helsinki vikisee. Eikös se niin pidä mennä että tilaajalla/ostajalla on tahtipuikko ?

----------


## Haltia

Löysin netistä vuoden 2005 tausta-asiakirjan, jonka pohjalta silloin teimme päätöksiä. Moni asia on muuttunut... tsekatkaa:
http://haltia.blogspot.fi/2012/06/tu...etta-teen.html

----------


## Salomaa

> Löysin netistä vuoden 2005 tausta-asiakirjan, jonka pohjalta silloin teimme päätöksiä. Moni asia on muuttunut... tsekatkaa:
> http://haltia.blogspot.fi/2012/06/tu...etta-teen.html


Tuli tsekattua, ehdotan että Santahaminaa ei rakenneta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tämän aamun kokouskuulumiset: http://haltia.blogspot.fi/2012/06/hk...et-462012.html




> Johtokunta kokoontui tänään aamuvarhaisella päättämään jälleen kerran automaattimetron tulevaisuudesta. Kävimme pitkän keskustelun, jonka päätteeksi tein vastaesityksen:
> 
> Johtokunta velvoittaa HKL:n purkamaan HKL:n ja Siemensin tekemät sopimukset Helsingin metron automatisoinnista 11.12.2008 ja Länsimetron automatisoinnista 25.9.2009. Lisäksi johtokunta edellyttää HKL:ää valmistelemaan kiireellisesti johtokunnalle ja edelleen kaupunginhallitukselle esityksen metron automatisoinnin hankesuunnitelman muuttamisesta niin, että ensi vaiheessa toteutetaan uudet asetinlaitteet sekä kulunvalvontajärjestelmä.
> 
> Vastaesitys kaatui äänin 3-6. Purun kannalla olivat lisäkseni Mirva Haltia-Holmberg (sd), Ari Lehtinen (sd) ja Markku Saarinen (vas). Sopimuksen jatkoa kannattivat: Mika Ebeling (kd), Eva Erwes (kok), Terhen Saarinen (kok), Kari Kälviä (vihr), Jessica Karhu (vihr) ja Ari Järvinen (kok).


Eli automaattimetroprojekti etenee...

----------


## kouvo

Avoin valtakirja Siemensille, hienoa metrokioski  :Razz:  Kyseinen putiikki tulee viemään helsingin märkäkorvia tässä projektissa kuin litran mittaa. Ottaen vielä huomioon millaisella metro / ylipäätään joukkoliikennetietämyksellä varustetut valopäät asiaa helsinginpäässä hoitavat, niin tämän farssin taloudellinen ulosmittaaminen omiin taskuihin on Siemensille pala kakkua.

----------


## Salomaa

> Avoin valtakirja Siemensille, hienoa metrokioski  Kyseinen putiikki tulee viemään helsingin märkäkorvia tässä projektissa kuin litran mittaa. Ottaen vielä huomioon millaisella metro / ylipäätään joukkoliikennetietämyksellä varustetut valopäät asiaa helsinginpäässä hoitavat, niin tämän farssin taloudellinen ulosmittaaminen omiin taskuihin on Siemensille pala kakkua.


 Ei tuo hatusta vedettyä ole ! Mutta sulkeeko joku tai jokin sen  pois että Helsinki saa automaattimetron kohtuullisessa ajassa ja loppulaskusta päästäisiin yksimielisyyteen ?

----------


## petteri

> Mutta sulkeeko joku tai jokin sen  pois että Helsinki saa automaattimetron kohtuullisessa ajassa ja loppulaskusta päästäisiin yksimielisyyteen ?


Mahdollinen loppulasku käsittellään välimiesoikeudessa projektin jälkeen, jossa käsitellään myös muut mahdolliset riitakysymykset. Minusta ei ole kovin perusteltua olettaa, ettei Siemensillä olisi kuitenkaan kykyä toteuttaa automatisointiprojektia.

Projektin viivästymiseenkin osasyy on tolkuttoman epäselvässä ja hitaassa päätöksenteossa asiakkaan puolella. On ollut hyvin epäselvää, kuka HKL:n puolella saa päättää tai neuvotella mistään. 

Nythän kävi niin, että vasta kun sopimuksen purkamisen uhka oli todellinen, Siemens suostui neuvotteluissa Helsingin vaatimukseen toimituksen kiistakysymysten käsittelystä projektin jälkeen välimiesoikeudessa. Miksi ihmeessä Helsinki jahkasi niin pitkään?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:11 ----------

HKL ja Siemens ovat löytäneet yhteisymmärryksen Helsingin metron automaatiojärjestelmäprojektin etenemisestä. Projekti jatkuu alkuperäisen sopimuksen mukaisesti Siemensin toimittamana. Sopimus etenemisestä allekirjoitettiin 28.5.2012.  HKL:n johtokunta hyväksyi sen 4.6.2012. 

http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...ttimetro_jatko

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

No nyt meni mielenkiintoiseksi!  :Laughing: 
Siemens siis tarjoaa kulunvalvonnan uusimista ja automaattia siihen päälle hintaan 156,2 miljoonaa, ja vielä määräajassa. Entäs ne laituriovet ja niin poispäin?
Hulluja, täysikaheleita vaiko sittenkin nerokkaita? Saa nähdä kenen maksettavaksi kaikki koituu.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Rahalla saa. Pidän aika todennäköisenä, että Siemens pystyy määräajassa projektin toteuttamaan. Jos rahaa vain saa polttaa vapaasti. Periaatteessahan Siemens voisi rakentaa nuo vanhat metrojunat kokonaan uusiksi. Muutoskustannukset tietenkit olisivat silloin samaa luokkaa, kuin kokonaan uutta ostettaessa..

Ilmeisesti nyt on piikki auki ja rahaa ryhdytään polttamaan. Ja sitten välimieskäsittelyssä päätetään, ovatko nämä kulut lisätöitä, vai kuuluvatko ne alun perin sovittuun toimitukseen. Eli sitten 2015 joko Siemens tai Helsinki ottaa takkiinsa ja oikein kunnolla. Olettaisin kuitenkin, että Siemens ei olisi tähän diiliin suostunut, ellei se olisi kohtalaisen varma siitä, että se saa melkoisen osan noista lisätöiksi. Tosin yksityisetkin firmat osaavat tehdä typeriä päätöksiä ja Siemensilläkin osaa olla joku Lahdenranta, jolle tämä nimenomainen toimitus on muuttunut elämää suuremmaksi asiaksi.

Mutta ehkä HKL:llä on todella hyvä sopimus ja siitä huolimatta Siemens haluaa jatkaa. Eli kaupungilla olisi käynyt todella hyvä mäihä ja yksityinen firma on halunnut lahjoittaa sille muutaman kymmenen tai ehkä jopa sata miljoonaa euroa...

----------


## Elmo Allen

On toisaalta myös mahdollisuus, että sopimuksen purkaminen olisi tullut sekin Siemensille erittäin kalliiksi. Tällöin Siemens saattaisi joutua tilanteeseen, jossa on vähemmän tappiollista tehdä tappiolla kuin olla tekemättä kokonaan. Tämä on toki vain yksi mahdollisuus, jonka olemassaolosta en voi tietää mitään.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Minä mietin ennen kaikkea sitä laskua, mikä syntyy, kun Siemens laittaa kunnolla tuulemaan, jotta aikataulusta pystytään pitämään kiinni. Se ei ole halpaa ja joku joutuu sen laskun maksamaan. Toivottavasti Siemens. Vaan tosiaankin epäilen, että Siemens olisi valmis tähän, jos sillä ei olisi minkäänlaista uskoa, että se saa tämän lisäpanostuksen maksatetuksi. Olisi kiinostavaa tietää, mitä sopimus sanoo tulevista lisätöistä, jotka ovat välttämättömiä, jotta järjestelmä saadaan toimimaan.

Ja sekin on kiinnostavaa nähdä, aikovatko muut tarjouskilpailuun osallistuneet nyt vaatia HKL:ltä korvauksia.

----------


## hmikko

> Eli kaupungilla olisi käynyt todella hyvä mäihä ja yksityinen firma on halunnut lahjoittaa sille muutaman kymmenen tai ehkä jopa sata miljoonaa euroa...


En nyt ehkä menisi tätä mäihäksi nimittämään. Pahin skenaario tässä taitaa olla se, että tämän päätöksen takia laituripituutta ei arvioida kunnolla uusiksi ja sitten joudutaan jonain päivänä kapasiteetin kanssa todellisiin vaikeuksiin.

----------


## Salomaa

Antero tai joku muu osaa selittää meille vähemmän tekniikan miehille, että onko siinä automaatiojärjestelmän asentamisessa nykyisiin juniin joku erityisen mutkikas työvaihe tai kohta vai onko se kokonaisuudessaan erittäin mutkikasta ja vaikeaa asentaa uuden tekniikan laitteita nykyisiin vaunuhin ?

Ja vielä mielenkiintoisempi on se seikka, että olisiko Siemensin näistä erityisen vaikeista asioista kohtuudella voitu olettaa tietävän ?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero tai joku muu osaa selittää meille vähemmän tekniikan miehille, että onko siinä automaatiojärjestelmän asentamisessa nykyisiin juniin joku erityisen mutkikas työvaihe tai kohta vai onko se kokonaisuudessaan erittäin mutkikasta ja vaikeaa asentaa uuden tekniikan laitteita nykyisiin vaunuhin ?


Metrovarikolla on varmasti parempiakin selittäjiä, mutta ehkä ainakaan kaikki heistä eivät suostu kertomaan. Mutta yleisesti, automaattisen metrojunan voi rakentaa vaikka lättähatusta. Kysymys on vain siitä, miten paljon vanhaa junaa on uusittava ja mitä se maksaa.

Yksinkertaistaen voidaan ottaa uuden junan ohjausjärjestelmä, tehoelektroniikka ja jarrujärjestelmä ja asennetaan ne vanhaan junarunkoon, jossa on sentään ajomoottoreina oikosulkumoottorit. Tämän jälkeen vanha juna toimii samalla tavalla kuin uusikin juna. Mutta nämä osat ovat niin suuri osa uuden junan kustannuksesta, että on kyseenlalaista tehdä sellaista investointia vanhaan junaan. Vanhan purku ja uusien komponenttien sovittaminen vanhaan runkoon kun on isompi työ kuin näiden osien asentaminen uuteen niitä varten tehtyyn junarunkoon.

Ranskalainen konsultti arvioi MTV3:n uutisissa, että junaa kohden automatisoinnin kustannus olisi 700.000 . Jos vaunuparin hinta on 3 M ja käyttöikä 40 vuotta, vuoden hinta on noin 110.000 . Jos muuttaminen automaatiksi maksaa 700.000  ja junilla on käyttöaikaa jäljellä 15 vuotta, muutos lisää vuosikustannusta 55.000 :lla. Eli kustannus nousee 1,5-kertaiseksi. Eihän tällainen kannata, sillä se vastaa samaa kuin ajettaisiin 4,5 M:n hintaisilla junilla.

Voin arvata, että ranskalaisen konsultin arvio perustuu Pariisin linjan 1 kokemuksiin, mikä tarkoittaa, että kyseessä on helppo muutos. Linjan 1 kuljettajajunat nimittäin ovat rinnakkaismalli linjan 14 kuljettajattomille junille, eikä junien iälläkään ollut suurta eroa. Helsingissä on kahta erilaista junasarjaa, joista toisen sähkötekniikka on peräisin 1970-luvulta. Sähkölaitteiden ikä tarkoittaa, ettei siellä ole mitään nykyisin tunnettuja rajapintoja, joihin automaattilaitteita voi kytkeä. Eli HKL:n junien muuttaminen on ainakin vaikeampaa kuin olisi ollut Pariisin junien muuttaminen. Luultavasti myös kalliimpaa. Mutta konsultin hinta-arviolla vanhojen junien muutostyön arvo olisi vähintään 38 M




> Ja vielä mielenkiintoisempi on se seikka, että olisiko Siemensin näistä erityisen vaikeista asioista kohtuudella voitu olettaa tietävän ?


Hankinta oli neuvottelumenettely, jossa ostaja ja myyjä selvittävät omia halujaan monessa vaiheessa. Myyjillä on ollut tilaisuus kysyä ja selvittää junien rakennetta niin paljon kuin pitävät tarpeellisena. Eikä toisaalta ostajalla ole mitään etua yrittää salata tietoa junien rakenteesta. Sillä sehän tarkoittaisi vain hinnan nousua, kun epätietoisen myyjän on pakko varautua kaikkeen mahdolliseen eteen tulevaan. Myyjä voi tietenkin ottaa riskin, mutta on turha odottaa, että ostaja kustantaisi riskin toteutumisen.

Nyt on sanottu, että myyjällä ja ostajalla on erimielisyyksiä siitä, mikä kuuluu kauppaan ja mikä ei. Suuri osa 20 miljoonan erimielisyydestä on junien muuttamiseen liittyvää. Mutta kun ei mitään kerrota, en voi arvioida sitä, miten perusteltu Siemensin näkemys on.

Sitä en epäile, etteikö Siemens tai kuka hyvänsä pysty HKL:n junia kuljettajattomiksi muuttamaan. Onko se taloudellisesti järkevää, on eri asia. Ja olen siinä ranskalaisen konsultin kannalla, mihin yllä oleva laskelma antaa hyvän syyn. Ja se, ettei moinen muutos ole järkevä, ei ole Siemensin vaan HKL:n oma vika. Ei Siemens ole väittänyt, että muutostyö kannattaa. HKL on itse muutoksen halunnut tietäen hyvin, kauanko se aikoo muutettuja junia käyttää.

Mutta silti, Siemens ei tule koskaan täyttämään tekemänsä sopimuksen vaatimuksia. Sillä Siemens on luvannut  HKL:n niin haluttua  että kuljettajattomat junat laituriovineen toimivat tavalla, jolla ne eivät voi toimia. Olen moneen kertaan sanonut, että nopeutus, energian säästäminen ja vuorovälien lyhentäminen kuljettajattomuuden kanssa eivät voi tapahtua yhtä aikaa. Se ei ole kiinni Siemensin taidoista, vaan luonnonlaeista. Joita eivät edes kalliin lakiasiaintoimiston juristit voi muuttaa. Ja tämä kaikki tarkoittaa sitä, että jos Siemensin nyt annetaan rakentaa kaikki valmiiksi ja HKL uskoo vasta sitten, ettei sopimus täyty, voittaja on Siemens.

Vai mitä luulette, että tapahtuu, kun Siemens on rakentanut tänne automaattimetronsa jollain 150200 miljoonan euron kustannuksella. Voidaanko kauppa muka silloin purkaa, koska hankintasopimuksen ehdot eivät täyty? Ei voida. Tänne jää koko roska ja Siemens saa siitä sen hinnan kuin se haluaa. Koska HKL:llä ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin ostaa huonosti toimiva järjestelmä Siemensiltä. Sillä jos ei osta, ei ole mitään metroa. Koska paluuta entiseen tai yksinkertaiseen ja luotettavaan sekä halpaan kuljettajametroon ei enää ole.

HKL:n kannalta hankintasopimus on purkulausekkeineen hyvä. Mutta purku ja sopimuksen voima menettävät merkityksensä, jos purkulauseketta ei käytetä heti, kun purkuehdot täyttyvät. Jo pelkkä purkamisen peruminen tässä vaiheessa on myönnytys, johon Siemens tulee myöhemmin vetoamaan pitämällä sitä HKL:n puolelta sen ilmaisuna, että HKL hyväksyy ja antaa anteeksi ne syyt, joilla HKL:llä oli oikeus purkaa sopimus.

On valitettavaa, että tätä eivät ymmärrä HKL:n johtokunnan saati kaupunginhallituksen jäsenten enemmistö. Sen sijaan olen täysin varma, että minä en ole ainoa, joka asian ymmärtää. Kyllä tämä ymmärretään ainakin Siemensillä, eivät he muuten tällaiseen suostu.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yksinkertaistaen voidaan ottaa uuden junan ohjausjärjestelmä, tehoelektroniikka ja jarrujärjestelmä ja asennetaan ne vanhaan junarunkoon, jossa on sentään ajomoottoreina oikosulkumoottorit. Tämän jälkeen vanha juna toimii samalla tavalla kuin uusikin juna. Mutta nämä osat ovat niin suuri osa uuden junan kustannuksesta, että on kyseenlalaista tehdä sellaista investointia vanhaan junaan. Vanhan purku ja uusien komponenttien sovittaminen vanhaan runkoon kun on isompi työ kuin näiden osien asentaminen uuteen niitä varten tehtyyn junarunkoon.
> 
> Ranskalainen konsultti arvioi MTV3:n uutisissa, että junaa kohden automatisoinnin kustannus olisi 700.000 . Jos vaunuparin hinta on 3 M ja käyttöikä 40 vuotta, vuoden hinta on noin 110.000 . Jos muuttaminen automaatiksi maksaa 700.000  ja junilla on käyttöaikaa jäljellä 15 vuotta, muutos lisää vuosikustannusta 55.000 :lla. Eli kustannus nousee 1,5-kertaiseksi. Eihän tällainen kannata, sillä se vastaa samaa kuin ajettaisiin 4,5 M:n hintaisilla junilla.


Koska HKL:n ja Siemensin uudesta sopimuksesta ei kerrota julkisuudessa mitään yksityiskohtia, niin onko sellainen mahdollisuus olemassa, että Siemens ikään kuin samallla  "myy" uusia junia vanhojen tilalle ja aikoo tulla hinnassa jotenkin vastaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Koska HKL:n ja Siemensin uudesta sopimuksesta ei kerrota julkisuudessa mitään yksityiskohtia, niin onko sellainen mahdollisuus olemassa, että Siemens ikään kuin samallla  "myy" uusia junia vanhojen tilalle ja aikoo tulla hinnassa jotenkin vastaan?


Eikös tuolla tiedotteessa mainittu "Projekti jatkuu alkuperäisen sopimuksen mukaisesti Siemensin toimittamana." Onko tuossa nyt hyväksytyssä sopimuksessa projektin etenemisestä paljon muuta kuin sopimus kiistojen ratkaisemisesta lopuksi välimiesoikeudessa?

----------


## juhanahi

Pisti hieman huvittamaan HKL:n tiedotteen toteamus, että "automaatiojärjestelmä valmistuu sovitussa aikataulussa". Eipä ole kauaakaan, kun tiedotettiin, että hanke on 23 kuukautta myöhässä. On siis vain kaksi vaihtoehtoa: joko aikataulussa on ollut 23 kuukautta ilmaa tai sitten tuo toteamus on korulause. Jätän nyt mainitsematta, kumpaan itse uskon ;P

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pisti hieman huvittamaan HKL:n tiedotteen toteamus, että "automaatiojärjestelmä valmistuu sovitussa aikataulussa".


Vaikkei se kontekstissa ihan kirkkaasti paistakaan, minä kuitenkin luen, että nyt on sovittu aikataulusta, jossa se valmistuu. Olisi tietysti selkeämpää, että tiedotteessa kerrottaisiin, mistä aikataulusta varsinaisesti on sovittu. Siellä lukee vain, että Länsimetro avataan ajallaan, ja että vanhat junat on automatisoitu loppuvuodesta 2015.

----------


## aki

Vartissa on juttua Siemensin automaattimetrohankkeesta http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...oi_metrojunat/ Jutussa on haastateltu Siemensin toimitusjohtaja Matti Kohtasta, muutamia poimintoja:

"On esimerkiksi kiistanalaista kumpi maksaa junien vedoneston, joka varmistaa, ettei laiturille tullut juna nytkähdä tai ryömi eteenpäin"

Luulisi tuollaisen seikan kuuluvan ilman muuta sopimukseen ja olevan näin ollen Siemensin vastuulla?

"Siemens uusii jo Lokakuussa Helsingin metron viimeisiään vetelevän asetinlaitteen. Varsinaiset asennustyöt metrojunissa alkavat ensi vuoden Heinäkuussa"

Minkä takia odotetaan vielä vuosi ennen kuin metrojunien asennukset aloitetaan?

"HKL;n metrovarikolla saa kolme metrojunaa kerrallaan uudet automaatiokytkennät. Asennus kestää 3-4 viikkoa, jonka jälkeen junat palaavat taas kuljettajien ohjaamaksi."

"Siemens on sitoutunut siihen, että asennukset valmistuvat Maaliskuun loppuun mennessä vuonna 2015. Vasta tämän jälkeen päästään testiajoihin, joille normaalisti varataan täysi vuosi."

"Sen vuoksi Länsimeton liikennöinti alkaa kuljettajien kanssa, summaa Kohtanen"

Täysin automaattiseen ja kuljettajattomaan ajoon päästäisiin Heinäkuussa vuonna 2016.

----------


## ultrix

> Vai mitä luulette, että tapahtuu, kun Siemens on rakentanut tänne automaattimetronsa jollain 150200 miljoonan euron kustannuksella. Voidaanko kauppa muka silloin purkaa, koska hankintasopimuksen ehdot eivät täyty? Ei voida. Tänne jää koko roska ja Siemens saa siitä sen hinnan kuin se haluaa. Koska HKL:llä ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin ostaa huonosti toimiva järjestelmä Siemensiltä. Sillä jos ei osta, ei ole mitään metroa. Koska paluuta entiseen tai yksinkertaiseen ja luotettavaan sekä halpaan kuljettajametroon ei enää ole.


Ihan näin pessimistinen en olisi. Koska sopimuksesta tapellaan vasta automaattimetron valmistuttua, HKL:llä on "hinnanalennus, koska tuote ei vastaa sovittua"-kortti käytettävissään. Olen käynyt sopimusoikeudesta vain peruskurssin, mutta jos HKL on käynyt läpi Hoppu & Hoppu:n sopimuksentekijän tarkistuslistaa, niin ainakin listan lihavoidut kohdat olisi erityisesti huomioitu:

1. sopimustyyppi
2. sopijapuolten määrittely
*3. sopimuksen syntyminen, muotomääräykset*
*4. tarkoitus*
*5. kohde*
*6. toimitusaika ja -paikka*
*7. kauppahinta ja sen maksaminen.*
8. vakioehdot
*9. omistus- ja hallintaoikeuden siirtyminen*
*10. vaaranvastuun siirtyminen*
*11. vakuuttaminen*
12. viranomaisluvat, -maksut ja verot
*13. takuu
**14. velvollisuudet*
15. ennakkotarkastuksen määrittely
16. alihankkijoiden käyttö
17. immateriaalioikeudet
*18. sopimuksen tulkintaohjeet*
*19. reklamaatioehdot*
*20. muuttaminen*
*21. purku- ja irtisanomisehdot*
*22. vastuunrajoitukset*
*23. vahingonkorvaus ja sopimussakko*
24. salassapitolauseke
25. kilpailukieltolauseke
26. lakiviittaus
*27. riidanratkaisulausekkeet*
28. allekirjoitukset, päiväys

----------


## PSi

> -- Ranskalainen konsultti arvioi MTV3:n uutisissa, että junaa kohden automatisoinnin kustannus olisi 700.000 . Jos vaunuparin hinta on 3 M ja käyttöikä 40 vuotta, vuoden hinta on noin 110.000 . Jos muuttaminen automaatiksi maksaa 700.000  ja junilla on käyttöaikaa jäljellä 15 vuotta, muutos lisää vuosikustannusta 55.000 :lla. Eli kustannus nousee 1,5-kertaiseksi. Eihän tällainen kannata, sillä se vastaa samaa kuin ajettaisiin 4,5 M:n hintaisilla junilla.--


 Mitä maksaa kuljettajan pitäminen 15 vuoden ajan vanhoissa vaunuissa verattuna automatisoinnin kustannuksiin? Kannattaako vanhojen vaunujen automatisointi palkka- ja sivukuluihin verrattuna?

pekka

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mitä maksaa kuljettajan pitäminen 15 vuoden ajan vanhoissa vaunuissa verattuna automatisoinnin kustannuksiin? Kannattaako vanhojen vaunujen automatisointi palkka- ja sivukuluihin verrattuna?
> 
> pekka


jos hyvin karkeasti arvioi, niin täysipäiväisiäkuljettajia tarvittaneen yksi kahta metroyksikköä kohden. Silloin vuotuista säästöä tulisi sellaiset 30 000 euroa yksikköä kohden. Valitettavasti uutta henkilökuntaa tarvitaan muualla, joten tämä säästö ei realisoidu täysmääräisesti. Joidenkin arvioiden mukaan henkilöstösäästöjä ei tulisi lainkaan. Tämä puoli on tosin melko toisarvoinen, sillä matkustajamääriin suhteutettuna metro tarvitsee todella vähän kuljettajien työtunteja. Todellisempi etu automaatista on suurempi joustavuus kalustokokoonpanon ja vuorovälin yhdistelmissä, kun kuljettajien työvuoroja ei tarvitse suunnitella ja pienempien junien ajamisesta ei koidu lisäkustannuksia. Tätä puoltahan noissa HKL:n papereissakin on korostettu. Tämä joustavuus on tosin vähän itsetarkoituksellista, kun jää miettimättä, mitä todellista hyötä tästä joustosta saadaan, kun järjestelmä muutoin on aika joustamaton. Mahdollisuus jatkaa liikennöintiaikaa pienin kustannuksin on ehkä sellainen. Oletuksella, että vartijoita ei tarvittaisi kovin paljon lisää. Jonkin verran säästöä luonnollisesti syntyy, kun liikennöinti voidaan optimoida tarkemmin. Valitettavasti vain metron kustannusrakenteessa kiinteät kulut hallitsevat ja itse operointi on lähes puoli-ilmaista, kuten vaikka HSL:n yksikkökustannusraporteista voi lukea. Esimerkiksi metroasemat kuluttavat sähköä yhtä paljon kuin itse metrojunat.

Sinällään automatisointi voi olla kannattavaa, kunhan tarvittava tekniikka on tarpeeksi halpaa ja niin toimivaa, että linjanopeus ei kärsi. Mutta vaikea kuvitella, että edut olisivat niin suuret, että oikeasti kannattaa yhtä sarjaa automatisoida sen käyttöiän loppupuolella.

----------


## petteri

> jos hyvin karkeasti arvioi, niin täysipäiväisiäkuljettajia tarvittaneen yksi kahta metroyksikköä kohden. Silloin vuotuista säästöä tulisi sellaiset 30 000 euroa yksikköä kohden.


Tuo vaikuttaa kovin matalalta arviolta. Metro sentään kulkee noin 18 tuntia päivässä käytännössä joka päivä.

Olisikohan viisi kuljettajavuotta yhtä kahden yksikön koko päivän liikkuvaa junaa kohti kuitenkin lähempänä? Onhan tauotkin olemassa. Yhden 2500 euroa kuussa tienaavan henkilön henkilöstökulut ovat karkeasti laskettuna  reilut 50000 euroa vuodessa. Eli yhden kahden yksikön junan pitäminen liikkeessä 18x365 maksaisi kuljettajakustannuksina jotain 250000 euron luokkaa vuodessa. 

Kuinka monta yksikköä on länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen keskimäärin liikenteessä? Kaikkihan eivät liiku koko aikaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Petsku, 2500 x 12,5 x 1,3 on kyllä noin 40k eikä 50k.

4-5 kuljettajaa per vuoro on aika hyvä nyrkkisääntö.

----------


## petteri

> Petsku, 2500 x 12,5 x 1,3 on kyllä noin 40k eikä 50k.


Ikävä kyllä vaan 1,3 ei usein käytännössä riitä kertoimeksi kuin suorille kuluille. 1,5-1,6 x rahapalkka on lähempänä todellista kun epäsuoratkin on mukana. Toki tuo riippuu jonkin verran alastakin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuo vaikuttaa kovin matalalta arviolta. Metro sentään kulkee noin 18 tuntia päivässä käytännössä joka päivä...


Noitahan pohdittiin kait joskus vuosi sitten ja silloin joku kertoi täsmällisen luvun, kuinka monta tuntia metronkuljettajat vuodessa tekevät töitä. Sen voi kaivaa, jos kiinnostaa. Minun mielestä vain ei maksa vaivaa selvittää kokoluokkaa tarkemmin, koska automatisointiin liittyy niin paljon muitakin kustannusmuutoksia. Tarkasta kuljettajakustannuksesta on hyötyä vain, jos muutkin kustannukset tiedetään yhtä tarkasti. Sen verran voit ainakin arviotasi korjata, että metrojunien lukumäärä riippuu maksimikapasiteetista, joten jokaista työssä olevaa kuljettajaa kohden on kolme yksikköä, vaikka se kolmas olisikin varikolla. Ja kun tehdas pyörii 24 tuntia vuorokaudessa kolmella vuorolla, siis kolminkertaisella miehityksellä, niin viisinkertainen miehitys metrojunaa kohden tuntuu lievästikin sanoen yliampuvalta.

----------


## petteri

> Ja kun tehdas pyörii 24 tuntia vuorokaudessa kolmella vuorolla, siis kolminkertaisella miehityksellä, niin viisinkertainen miehitys metrojunaa kohden tuntuu lievästikin sanoen yliampuvalta.


Tiedoksesi, että keskeytymätön kolmivuorotyö ei todellakaan toimi kolminkertaisella miehityksellä eli työntekijät eivät ole töissä 365 päivänä vuodessa 8 tuntia päivässä. Esimerkiksi prosessiteollisuudessa on yleensä viisi vuoroa ja sitten vielä sijaiset ja tuuraajat päälle. Kuusinkertainen miehitys on aika lähellä todellista, kun toimitaan 365 päivää vuodessa 24 tuntia päivässä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tiedoksesi, että keskeytymätön kolmivuorotyö ei todellakaan toimi kolminkertaisella miehityksellä eli työntekijät eivät ole töissä 365 päivänä vuodessa 8 tuntia päivässä.


Eikä normaali päivätyökään toimi siten, että työntekijät ovat töissä 365 päivänä vuodessa 8 tuntia päivässä. Eli suhdeluku on kyllä mielestäni hyvin pitkälti 3.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Piti sitten kuitenkin kaivaa: eli Laten viestissä puolitoista vuotta sitten todetaan, että metrossa maksettiin vuonna 2009 vajaan neljän miljoonan euron edestä tuntipalkkaa. Kun raitiotieseuran sivujen perusteella (toivottavasti katsoin oikein!)  metroyksiköitä näkyisi olevan 56 kappaletta. Se tekee sitten sellaiset 70 000 euroa vuodessa metroyksikköä kohden. Eli ei mun karkea arvio nyt turhan hyvin osunut maaliin, kokoluokka lohdukseni kuitenkin oikein, eli kymmeniä tuhansia.

----------


## petteri

> Eikä normaali päivätyökään toimi siten, että työntekijät ovat töissä 365 päivänä vuodessa 8 tuntia päivässä. Eli suhdeluku on kyllä mielestäni hyvin pitkälti 3.


Työaikalain mukaan maksimi säännöllinen työaika on vuodessa keskimäärin 40 tuntia viikossa ja viikkoja on maksimissaan 45 (lomaa 5 viikkoa + 10 pyhäpäivää), se tekee 1800 tuntia. Eri alojen työehtosopimukset kyllä määrittävät yleensä lakia matalamman työajan eli 1500-1700 tuntia vuodessa. Siitä pois sitten sairauspoissaolot yms.

365 päivää vuodessa 24 tuntia päivässä tekee 8760 tuntia. Jos halutaan, että tehdas käy koko ajan tuon verran tulee työtunteja yhtä "vakanssia" kohti vuodessa.

Kun tehtaassa töissä on yhteensä kolme työntekijää, he saavat lain mukaan olla säännöllisissä töissä vain 3*1800 tuntia = 5400 tuntia tai eri työehtosopimusten määräysten mukaan 4500 -5100 tuntia. Lisäksi ylitöitä voi teettää 250 tuntia per henkilö.

Jos töissä on vaan kolme kaveria, kukahan tekee töitä heidän säännöllisen työajan ylittävän 3360 - 4260 tuntia, jotta tehdas pyörii joka päivä 24 tuntia vuorokaudessa?

----------


## tlajunen

> os töissä on vaan kolme kaveria, kukahan tekee töitä heidän säännöllisen työajan ylittävän 3360 - 4260 tuntia, jotta tehdas pyörii joka päivä 24 tuntia vuorokaudessa?


Onpas tämä nyt vaikeata.

Ei tässä kukaan ole tekemässä joka päivä töitä. Ei se kolmivuorotyöläinen eikä se normaali päivätyöläinen työpaikassa, joka on auki 8 tuntia päivässä. Jos työpaikka A on auki kolme kertaa enemmän tunteja vuodessa kuin työpaikka B, niin hyvin pitkälti se tarvitsee noin kolminkertaisen määrän työntekijöitä. Molemmissa firmoissa tehdään se sama vähän alle 40 tuntia duunia per työntekijä.

Tietysti jos vertaa 24/7 auki olevaa firmaa sellaiseen, joka on viikonloput ja muut kansalliset vapaapäivät kiinni, niin tilanne on eri. Mutta ei kai tässä kukaan siten verrannut?

----------


## juhanahi

Ylen Uudenmaan uutisissa oli juttua automaattimetrosta, kohdasta 04:12 alkaen: http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1584082

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Lisämausteita metrokioskin automaatio- ja länsimetrosoppaan:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/siemens_voi_sa...utusta/6190954

----------


## hmikko

> Lisämausteita metrokioskin automaatio- ja länsimetrosoppaan:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/siemens_voi_sa...utusta/6190954


No niin, tämän kuun 4. päivänä luottamushenkilöiden automaattimetrolle antamaa luottamusta tarvitaan pikavauhtia vähän lisää, mutta luottavaisilla luottamushenkilöillä sitä riittänee. Suunnitellusta välimieskäsittelystä taitaakin tulla tällä menolla aika helppo, kun nämä lisäkustannusasiat näyttävät hoituvan muutenkin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Suunnitellusta välimieskäsittelystä taitaakin tulla tällä menolla aika helppo, kun nämä lisäkustannusasiat näyttävät hoituvan muutenkin.


Juuri näin. Tasaisin väliajoin muutama milli lisää kerrallaan, niin hyvin menee. Ei taida välimiesoikeus riittää tämän sopan loppukäsittelyyn.

----------


## ViviP

Nyt väännetään varikon automatisoinnista.

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...matisoinnista/




> HKL:n laajennetun metrovarikon automatisointi tulee sekin Siemensin vastuulle, jos HKL ja Siemens pääsevät hankkeesta sopuun. Neuvottelut eivät ole tälläkään kertaa helppoja ja HKL:n johtokunta palautti asian uudelleen valmisteluun torstaina.
> 
> Roihupellossa sijaitseva varikko on käytännössä rakennettava uudestaan, koska sinne on soviteltava 15 uutta metrojunaa, korjaamotoimintaa, uusi junien pesulinja sekä runsaasti kalliita vaihteita ja opastimia. Kaikki nämä toiminnot on myös automatisoitava.
> 
> Varikko ei kuulunut alkuperäiseen automatisoinnista käytyyn kilpailuttamiskierrokseen vuonna 2008, koska hanketta ei pystytty suunnittelemaan ennen kuin länsimetron tarpeet olivat selvillä.
> 
> Toimitusjohtaja Matti Lahdenranta ei vielä suostu sanomaan, kuinka isosta hankinnasta on kyse. Yksi syy johtokunnan palautuskomentoon oli juuri se, että kokonaishintaa halutaan alaspäin.
> 
> - Meillä on neuvottelut kesken Siemensin kanssa, ja niitä jatketaan, jotta ensi keskiviikkona johtokunta voi tehdä asiasta päätöksen, sanoo Lahdenranta.
> ...

----------


## hmikko

Discovery Channelin pätkä Singaporen peräti pitkälle automatisoidusta Circle Linestä ja sen varikosta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em876oQmcnA

----------


## Antero Alku

> Discovery Channelin pätkä Singaporen peräti pitkälle automatisoidusta Circle Linestä ja sen varikosta:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em876oQmcnA


Minusta video ei kerro mitään ihmellistä. Korkeavarastot ovat olleet kaupassa ja teollisuudessa arkea vuosikymmenet ja junien ajamisesta tulee mieleeni Märklinin itsekseen leikkivä pienoisrautatie jo 40 vuoden takaa. Eikä kuljettajaton metro ollut kuljettajaton, videossa esiintyi moneen kertaan metron kuljettaja, jonka tehtävä on sama kuin sen automaattisen Märklin-pienoisrautatien ohjaajalla.

Mainoshenkinen video ei tietenkään kerro, miten suuri henkilökunta järjestelmällä on ja mikä on systeemin toteutunut käytettävyys. Ennakoitu vikatiehys lienee aika suuri, kun järjestelmä edellyttää sen kokoisen varaosavaraston mikä kuvissa näkyi. Ihminenhän kaikkea kuitenkin valvoo ja hoitaa. Vaikka ei olekaan itse junassa tai asemilla, ihan kuten pienoisrautatielläkin, jossa ihminen ei mahdu pienoismallin sisään.

Muutamaa yksityiskohtaa on hauska verrata HKL:n automaattimetropuuhasteluun. Koska on Helsingissä pesty ratatunneli tulipalojen ehkäisemiseksi? Minkälainen tietokone ohjaa automaattimetron matkustajia ja tuulettimia palon sattuessa samaan savun- ja ihmistenpoistokuiluun Helsingissä? Kuinka tämä evakuointi toimii, kun tunnelissa on kaksi junaa?

Videon esittelemä systeemi maksoi 4,6 miljardia taalaa, pituutta 33 kilometriä ja 29 asemaa. Euro on 1,25 taalaa, eli euroina 3,7 miljardia. Siis 111 M/km tai 127 M/asema. Tämä selittänee osaltaan, miksi Siemens ei todellisuudessa suostu tekemään automaattimetroa lupaamallaan hinnalla. Ja miksi koko ajan tiputellaan pieniä lisäkustannuksia. Kuten viimeksi varikosta 18 miljoonaa automaattiin, jonka valtuustomme on päättänyt hankkia 115 miljoonalla.

Automaattia kuten Espoon metroakin on viety koko ajan eteenpäin valehtelemalla päättäjille kustannukset. Ja luottamalla siihen, että päättäjät narahtavat uponneiden kustannusten harhaan kerta toisensa jälkeen (HS juuri kirjoitti uponneiden kustannusten harhasta, 21.6. sivu A2). Ja niinhän nuo näyttävät tekevän. Vaikka oikea ratkaisu on lopettaa lisärahan tuhlaaminen ja myöntää, että pieleen meni, niin aina vaan kaadetaan lisää miljoonia. Kunhan niitä tarjoillaan vain kyllin pienissä erissä suhteellisuudentajun harhauttamiseksi.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Korkeavarastot ovat olleet kaupassa ja teollisuudessa arkea vuosikymmenet ja junien ajamisesta tulee mieleeni Märklinin itsekseen leikkivä pienoisrautatie jo 40 vuoden takaa. Eikä kuljettajaton metro ollut kuljettajaton, videossa esiintyi moneen kertaan metron kuljettaja, jonka tehtävä on sama kuin sen automaattisen Märklin-pienoisrautatien ohjaajalla.


"Täysautomatisoituja" korkeavarastoja on tosiaan ollut Suomessa kaupan alan käytössä ainakin vuodesta 1986, varmaan pidempäänkin. 2000-luvun alkuvuosina eräs tällainen yksikkö uusittiin viimeisimmän tekniikan mukaiseksi. Sekin vaatiii henkilöstön ohjausta ja esim.lavan kaatuminen tai vaurioituminen automaattivarastossa tukkii usein koko ko.hyllystön syötön. Korjaus on hidasta ja vaatii yleensä aina ihmisen kädenjälkeä paikanpäällä. Yllättäen myös virhetoimituksia sattuu joskus, vaikkakin tosi harvoin. Korkeavarastot muuten toimivat verkkaisesti juuri toimintavarmuuden maksimoimiseksi. Ne ovat silti kokonaisuutena hyvin tehokkaita ja toimivia yksiköitä toimien ainakin kaupanalalla rintarinnan manuaalisen tavarakäsittelytyön kanssa. Perinteinen tavarankäsittelytyö ammattihenkilöineen varastossa on silti arvossaan ja tulee myös olemaan, koska toimitusvarmuus, kustannukset ja läpimenoaikojen minimointi tarvitsevat hienosäätöä myös tulevaisuudessa. Tekniikka silläkin alalla kehittyy, mutta kehityksen trendi on se, että tekniikka tulee ihmisen käyttöön työtä helpottamaan, nopeuttamaan ja poistaa inhimillisiä virheitä.

Kyllä metrojunan kulussakin on näitä muuttujia ihan tarpeeksi, erityisesti meidän pohjoisissa eritysioloissa. Joten automaatilla on kyllä aikamoiset haasteet. Joko sujuvuus ja täsmällisyys tai nykyisen kaltainen turvallisuus varmaan saavutetaan, mutta molempien liittäminen samaan pakettiin automaatin kanssa lienee aika vaikeaa?

----------


## hmikko

Tommy Pohjolan blogissa oli 25.6. tämmöinen tapaus:

http://helsinginmetro.posterous.com/140983713




> Ilkka Levä, metrosotkuihin perehtynyt Helsingin yliopiston tutkija, joka on haastatteluissa useaan otteseen nostanut tikun nokkaan HKL:n tiedotusongelmat, lähetti sähköpostia. Meili kokonaisuudessaan tässä alla, tutkijan luvalla tietysti. Kyseinen kirje löytyy nyt myös kaupungin kirjaamosta sekä HKL-johtokunnan jäsenien sähköpostilaatikoista.
> 
> En ole lakimies, mutta tuntuu erittäin asialliselta tekstiltä. Mielenkiinnolla odotan miten HKL reagoi.





> HKL-liikelaitoksen johtokunta
> 
> Päätös, jota oikaisuvaatimus koskee
> 
> HKL-liikelaitoksen johtokunnan päätös 4.6.2012 (105 §), Metron automatisointia koskevan etenemissopimuksen hyväksyminen.
> 
> 
> Oikaisuvaatimus
> 
> ...



En ole juristi minäkään, mutta Levä perustelee kyllä varsin järkeenkäyvästi, mikä meni pieleen ja miksi päätös on hänen mukaansa lainvastainen.

----------


## 339-DF

> En ole juristi minäkään, mutta Levä perustelee kyllä varsin järkeenkäyvästi, mikä meni pieleen ja miksi päätös on hänen mukaansa lainvastainen.


En ole juristi minäkään, mutta kun on tottunut lukemaan sitä diibadaabahöttöä, jota nuo oikaisuvaatimukset yleensä ovat, niin Levän teksti on suorastaan pelottavaa. Mulle ainakin tulee sellainen tunne, että aikamoinen velho saa olla, jos aikoo selittää sen oikaisuvaatimuksen tyhjäksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En ole juristi minäkään, mutta kun on tottunut lukemaan sitä diibadaabahöttöä, jota nuo oikaisuvaatimukset yleensä ovat, niin Levän teksti on suorastaan pelottavaa. Mulle ainakin tulee sellainen tunne, että aikamoinen velho saa olla, jos aikoo selittää sen oikaisuvaatimuksen tyhjäksi.


Ensimmäisenä tulee mieleen asianosaisuus: onko Levä riittävän asianosainen että voi ylipäätään vaatia oikaisua.

----------


## Kani

Joo totta, voi olla, että meidän erityisolosuhteissamme ei esimerkiksi Helsingin kaupungin asukas ole asianosainen, kun kyse on Helsingin kaupungin päätöksenteosta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Joo totta, voi olla, että meidän erityisolosuhteissamme ei esimerkiksi Helsingin kaupungin asukas ole asianosainen, kun kyse on Helsingin kaupungin päätöksenteosta.


Kyse ei ole kuitenkaan Helsingin kaupungin päätöksestä, joka koskisi Levää itseään muuten kuin veronmaksun kautta. Se ei välttämättä riitä asianosaisuuteen. Eihän Kelaankaan voi valittaa Kelan muille antamista päätöksistä, vaikka minunkin veropussistani nekin päätökset joudutaan maksamaan. Valtiossa tai kaupungissa asuminen ei riitä asianosaisuudeksi joka ikiseen valtion ja kaupungin päätökseen.

Jos se taas on yleisen syytteen alainen rikos, siitä voi tehdä rikosilmoituksen.

----------


## Kani

Juuri niin, meillä kansalaiset eivät ole asianosaisia poliittisessa järjestelmässä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Juuri niin, meillä kansalaiset eivät ole asianosaisia poliittisessa järjestelmässä.


Onko antaa esimerkki maasta, jossa sitten voisi kuka tahansa kansalainen valittaa mistä tahansa poliittisesta päätöksestä?

----------


## Kani

Ei ole, sitä paitsi Suomi on tutkitusti maailman paras ja onnellisin maa.

----------


## ultrix

> Ensimmäisenä tulee mieleen asianosaisuus: onko Levä riittävän asianosainen että voi ylipäätään vaatia oikaisua.





> Joo totta, voi olla, että meidän erityisolosuhteissamme ei esimerkiksi Helsingin kaupungin asukas ole asianosainen, kun kyse on Helsingin kaupungin päätöksenteosta.





> Kyse ei ole kuitenkaan Helsingin kaupungin päätöksestä, joka koskisi Levää itseään muuten kuin veronmaksun kautta. Se ei välttämättä riitä asianosaisuuteen. Eihän Kelaankaan voi valittaa Kelan muille antamista päätöksistä, vaikka minunkin veropussistani nekin päätökset joudutaan maksamaan. Valtiossa tai kaupungissa asuminen ei riitä asianosaisuudeksi joka ikiseen valtion ja kaupungin päätökseen..


Kuntalaki 92.1 §: _"Oikaisuvaatimuksen ja kunnallisvalituksen saa tehdä se, johon päätös on kohdistettu tai jonka oikeuteen, velvollisuuteen tai etuun päätös välittömästi vaikuttaa (asianosainen) sekä kunnan jäsen."

_Oleellista on, onko Levä Helsingin kunnan jäsen. Sitä hän on, jos hänen kotikuntansa on Helsinki tai jos hän omistaa Helsingistä kiinteää omaisuutta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuntalaki 92.1 §: [I]"Oikaisuvaatimuksen ja kunnallisvalituksen saa tehdä se, johon päätös on kohdistettu tai jonka oikeuteen, velvollisuuteen tai etuun päätös välittömästi vaikuttaa _(asianosainen)_ *sekä kunnan jäsen*."


No hyvä että tuli oikaistua. Alkuperäinen kommenttini kun lähti nimenomaan epäilyksestä, onko asia noin vai ei, ei tiedosta.

----------


## 339-DF

Iltalehdessä oli eilen pääkirjoitus, jonka linja poikkeaa valtamediasta huomattavasti. http://www.iltalehti.fi/paakirjoitus...90890_pk.shtml

Pääkirjoituksessa todetaan muun muassa, ettei kymmenien vuosien aikajänteellä tehtävä liikenne-ennuste ole luotettava, ettei automaatin supertiheä vuoroväli välttämättä toimikaan ja että länsimetron asemat on tehtävä kolmen vaunuparin mittaisina.

----------


## risukasa

Silloin tällöin keltaisessa lehdistössäkin (yleensä kyllä vain Iltalehdessä) on pakko kirjoittaa vähän asiaa, että ajatteleva lukijakunta suostuisi vilkaisemaan lööppejä edes vasemmalla silmällään. Tässä on tämän vuoden messiaskirjoitus. Uskomattoman tiivistä asiaa. Ja raitioteiden renessanssikin on muistettu mainita.

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n mielipidesivulla on pitkin kesää käyty keskustelua automaattimetrosta ja lähinnä siihen liittyen lyhyistä laitureista. Lahdenrannan ja Kokkisen kirjoitus puolusti valittua ratkaisua, kaikki muut haluavat pidentää uuden rataosan laiturit.

Facebookiin on perustettu yhteisö tällaisella nimellä: www.facebook.com/helsinginmetro

Veikkaan, että asiasta tulee tiukka vääntö nyt vaalisyksynä. Jostain syystä virkamiesten tuttuja kortteja (kamalan kallista, enää ei pysty, turhaa) ei tunnuta nielevän, vaan poliitikot pitävät väitteitä väärinä ja sanovat sen ääneenkin. Ilmeisesti osa luottamusmiehistä voi muutakin kuin vain luottaa.

----------


## Kani

> Iltalehdessä oli eilen pääkirjoitus, jonka linja poikkeaa valtamediasta huomattavasti. http://www.iltalehti.fi/paakirjoitus...90890_pk.shtml
> 
> Pääkirjoituksessa todetaan muun muassa, ettei kymmenien vuosien aikajänteellä tehtävä liikenne-ennuste ole luotettava, ettei automaatin supertiheä vuoroväli välttämättä toimikaan ja että länsimetron asemat on tehtävä kolmen vaunuparin mittaisina.


No sen verran on tekstissä kuitenkin normaalia valtamediaa, että ongelma on itsekkäiden espoolaisten syytä. Vaikka asemien lyhennyksen järkevyyttä todistelevat automaattiherrat istuvat nimenomaan Helsingissä.

----------


## ViviP

> ongelma on itsekkäiden espoolaisten syytä.


Espoossa asuvana on vain totuttava siihen, että kaikki on aina espoolaisten syytä. Espoo on helsinkiläisten syntipukki kaikkeen mahdolliseen kurjuuteen pääkaupunkiseudulla. Ratkaisuksi esitetään yhtä vääjäämättömästi Espoon liittämistä Helsinkiin.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Länsimetron ja automatisoinnin varikkoinvestointien lisähinnasta on tänään tällainen esitys Helsingin kaupunginhallituksen käsittelyssä:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/metrovarikon_k...mmaksi/6253790
http://www.hel.fi/hki/helsinki/fi/P_...8-13_Khs_27_El

Ja onpahan Pekka Saurin esittelijäkommenteissa tällainenkin kohta:

Liikennelaitos -liikelaitoksen valmistelu metrovarikon kehittämisen hankesuunnitelman laatimiseen liittyen on ollut sikäli puutteellista, että nyt päätettävänä olevat laajennukset olisi ollut syytä ottaa huomioon jo alkuperäistä hankesuunnitelmaa tehtäessä. Esittelijä on myös samaa mieltä talous- ja suunnittelukeskuksen kanssa siitä, että liikennelaitos - liikelaitoksen koko suunnittelujärjestelmän uudelleenarviointi investointihankkeiden kustannusarvioiden pitävyyden varmistamiseksi on tarpeen. Esittelijä on ryhtynyt asiassa toimenpiteisiin.

Mutta mitähän toimenpiteitä on todellisuudessa luvassa (ja mitä väliä niillä enää tässäkään tapauksessa on, kun kyse on jälleen kerran myöhäisestä jälkiviisaudesta)?

----------


## j-lu

> Mutta mitähän toimenpiteitä on todellisuudessa luvassa (ja mitä väliä niillä enää tässäkään tapauksessa on, kun kyse on jälleen kerran myöhäisestä jälkiviisaudesta)?


Sanahelinää. Sauri mainitsee asian siltä varalta, että joku saattaisi ottaa sen muuten esille. Jälkimmäisessä olisi vaarana ikävä keskustelu, uutisotsikot ja tietysti se, että jossain vaiheessa joku väistämättä keksii alkaa pitää Sauria ja muita asianosaisia virkamiehiä epäpätevinä.

----------


## mv

> *HKL: Metron poikkipenkeillä enimmäismäärä istumapaikkoja*
> 
> Vaunuihin mahtuva väkimäärä voisi kasvaa pitkittäisiin penkkeihin siirtymällä, mutta mikään Helsingin metrosilloista ei kestäisi kasvaneen kuorman painoa, metroliikennejohtaja sanoo.
> 
> Yleisöosastokirjoituksissa on pohdittu, pitäisikö Helsingin metrovaunuissa siirtyä seinänmyötäisiin pitkittäisiin penkkeihin, jotta ruuhka-aikoina juniin mahtuisi enemmän kulkijoita. Asettelu on tuttu monista suurkaupungeista kuten Lontoosta, New Yorkista ja Roomasta.
> 
> HKL-Metroliikenteen johtaja Tapio Hölttä tyrmää ajatuksen.
> 
> - Metron kuormaa ei voida lisätä. Vaikka penkit muutettaisiin ja saataisiin sisään 50 henkilöä lisää vaunua kohti, sillat eivät antaisi siinä myöten. Sillat pitäisi rakentaa kokonaan uusiksi. Kantavuus on aikanaan laskettu ja ajatus on hylätty.


YLE Uutiset

----------


## hmikko

:Shocked: 

                .

----------


## ultrix

Huolimatta jokakesäisistä siltaremonteista HKL on ilmeisesti rakennuttanut tällaista:

----------


## hmikko

> Sanahelinää. Sauri mainitsee asian siltä varalta, että joku saattaisi ottaa sen muuten esille. Jälkimmäisessä olisi vaarana ikävä keskustelu, uutisotsikot ja tietysti se, että jossain vaiheessa joku väistämättä keksii alkaa pitää Sauria ja muita asianosaisia virkamiehiä epäpätevinä.


Ööö... eikös tämän suhteen ole ollut nesteet housuissa jo eräitä aikoja? Otsikoita on ollut varsin tiuhaan ja Tommy Pohjolan kirjoitukset ovat kääntäneet tunkiota aika syvältä. Nettikommenteissa Sauri ja varsinkin virkamiehen on jo haukuttu lyttyyn. Haltian blogista on käynyt selväksi, että HKL:n johtokuntaa on pidetty pimennossa mennen tullen.

Noin ikään kuin antropologisena havaintona on aika jännää tämä, miten pitkään toimintakulttuuri organisaatiossa periytyy. Metrohankinnoissa on tunnetusti suhmuroitu alusta asti, mikä sitten näkyy yli 30 vuotta jälkikäteen alimitoitettuina siltoina ja ties minä. Siltojen kevytrakenteisuudesta on ollut tietysti puhetta aina, mutta enpä olisi uskonut, että ne rajoittavat vaunujen sisustusta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jos nyt oikein muistan, niin metron sillat tarkoituksella rakennettiin niin kevyiksi kun mahdollista ihan demostraatiomielessä, jotta päästäisiin näyttämään, kuinka kevyitä Valmetin alumiinirakenteiset junat olivat.

----------


## mv

> Huolimatta jokakesäisistä siltaremonteista HKL on ilmeisesti rakennuttanut tällaista:


Neljän vaunun junissa lisäkuorma olisi reilulla keskipainolla (80kg) 16 tonnia tuon arvioidun 50 matkustajan kasvatuksella. Asiantuntijat arvioikoot miten se sitten jakautuu.

----------


## hylje

Ei tuohon lausuntoon ole muuta vastausta kuin Internet-reaktiokuvat. Ihan oikeasti nyt HKL.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos nyt oikein muistan, niin metron sillat tarkoituksella rakennettiin niin kevyiksi kun mahdollista ihan demostraatiomielessä, jotta päästäisiin näyttämään, kuinka kevyitä Valmetin alumiinirakenteiset junat olivat.


Nimenomaan, eli kaupungin virkamiehet olivat palvelemassa jotain aivan ulkopuolista intressiä kaupungin tappioksi. Valmet-kaupoistahan tuli sitten tuomioitakin.

----------


## Mikle

Mä en näkisi siltojen painorajoissa ongelmaa. Eikai niitä ole ollut tähänkään asti? Ja lieneekö kevytrakenteisilla silloilla saavutettu jo tähän asti joitain etuja kunnossapidossa tms. verrattuna järeämpiin rakennelmiin? No, en ole siltainsinööriä lähelläkään, joten en tiedä. Mutta en kuitenkaan haluaisi Hesan metroon noita suurkaupunkipenkityksiä :Very Happy: 

Mutta mielenkiintoista on nähdä, miten käy laitureille ja niiden myötä junapituuksille. Siinä voi tulla niistä istuma- ja seisomapaikoista pula.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mä en näkisi siltojen painorajoissa ongelmaa. Eikai niitä ole ollut tähänkään asti? Ja lieneekö kevytrakenteisilla silloilla saavutettu jo tähän asti joitain etuja kunnossapidossa tms. verrattuna järeämpiin rakennelmiin? No, en ole siltainsinööriä lähelläkään, joten en tiedä. Mutta en kuitenkaan haluaisi Hesan metroon noita suurkaupunkipenkityksiä


No haittaa on jo sikäli tullut, että sillat menivät vasta äsken peruskorjaukseen, vaikka normaalisti teräsbetonisiltojen korjausväli on sellaiset 50 vuotta. Eli kunnossapidossa on syntynyt ylimääräisiä kustannuksia. Ulkoisesti kantavammat sillat näyttävät koko lailla samoilta kuin nykyiset. Mutta tärkein haitta on periaatteellinen ja se on sama kuin noissa lyhyissä asemissa: ei ole pelivaraa muutosten tekoon. Mahdollisuutta vähänkään raskaampiin akselipainoihin ei vain ole, vaikka kuinka jossain vaiheessa huomattaisiin, että siitä olisi hyötyä. Tietysti toisessa suunnassa on odottamassa tarpeettoman hyvä speksaus, mikä on enemmänkin meidän suomalaisten ongelma, jonka takia rakennetaan liian kalliisti, mutta ei speksejä vain kannata tiukentaa, jos sillä ei saavuteta kuin vain vähäisiä säästöjä.

----------


## Mikle

> No haittaa on jo sikäli tullut, että sillat menivät vasta äsken peruskorjaukseen, vaikka normaalisti teräsbetonisiltojen korjausväli on sellaiset 50 vuotta. Eli kunnossapidossa on syntynyt ylimääräisiä kustannuksia.


Ok, seison korjattuna. Onko noissa alunperin sitten tavoiteltu joitain oikeita hyötyjä tekemällä kevyet kantavuudet. Siis muu kuin ketjussa mainittu demonstraatio?




> Mahdollisuutta vähänkään raskaampiin akselipainoihin ei vain ole, vaikka kuinka jossain vaiheessa huomattaisiin, että siitä olisi hyötyä. .


Lieneekö kyse pelkistä akselipainoista vai sillan kokonaiskantavuudesta? No eihän sillä ole sinänsä merkitystä; jos ei kestä niin ei kestä. Mutta mieleen tulee, että eikös Tka7:lla ole joku 15-16 tonnia akselipaino vaikka teitysti itse vehjehän on aika vaatimattoman painoinen junarunkoihin verrattuna.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta mieleen tulee, että eikös Tka7:lla ole joku 15-16 tonnia akselipaino vaikka teitysti itse vehjehän on aika vaatimattoman painoinen junarunkoihin verrattuna.


Kuormitukseen toki vaikuttaa myös varsinkin vauhti, jolla ajetaan. 80 km/h saadaan aika paljon mahtavampi värähtely kulkemaan sillan rakenteiden läpi kuin vaikka 30 km/h.

----------


## kouvo

Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin  :Laughing:  Metrokioskin toilailut on kyllä varsin hupaisaa seurattavaa.

----------


## Koala

> Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin  Metrokioskin toilailut on kyllä varsin hupaisaa seurattavaa.


Hupaisaa toki jos ei ole Helsinkiläinen veronmaksaja...

----------


## ViviP

> Hupaisaa toki jos ei ole Helsinkiläinen veronmaksaja...


Miten muuten Länsimetron myötä metroradan ylläpitokustannukset jaetaan? Jakaantuuko se periaatteella "rajalta poikki" vai hoidetaanko rataa yhteisvastuullisesti Helsingin ja Espoon kesken esimerkiksi asukasmäärien tai kunnansisäisten kilometrien suhteessa?

----------


## MaZo

> Mä en näkisi siltojen painorajoissa ongelmaa. Eikai niitä ole ollut tähänkään asti? Ja lieneekö kevytrakenteisilla silloilla saavutettu jo tähän asti joitain etuja kunnossapidossa tms. verrattuna järeämpiin rakennelmiin? No, en ole siltainsinööriä lähelläkään, joten en tiedä. Mutta en kuitenkaan haluaisi Hesan metroon noita suurkaupunkipenkityksiä


Siltojen painorajat ovat ongelma aina, kun hankitaan lisää kalustoa. Kun siltoja rakennettiin, kuviteltiin junien tulevaisuudessa kevenevän mutta toisin on käynyt, kun mukana pitää kuljettaa yhtä sun toista krääsää.
Helsingin metron akselipainoraja, 13 tonnia, on vaunujen kokoon nähden todella pieni ja poikkeuksellinen. Vaunukokoon sopiva akselipaino olisikin noin 15 tonnia. Tämän vuoksi valmistajat joutuvat tekemään merkittäviä toimenpiteitä pitääkseen akselipainon riittävän alhaisena. M200 sarjan kanssa oli jo ongelmia pitää akselipaino rajoissa ja nyt M300:een on vaadittu lisättäväksi ilmastointilaitteet, jotka lisäävät painoa vajaan tonnin per vaunu.
Pelastuslaitos on lisäksi esittänyt useaan kertaan "toiveen" sprinklereiden lisäämisestä juniin, jolloin mukana pitäisi alkaa kuljettaa vettä. Tämä painonlisäys johtaisi suoraa matkustajapaikkojen vähentämiseen, eli käytännössä pääsy osaan vaunusta pitäisi estää, ettei akselipainoa ylitetä.
Miltä kuulostaisi parin neliön kokoinen eristetty alue matkustamossa, jonka keskellä seisoo vesisäiliö?




> Lieneekö kyse pelkistä akselipainoista vai sillan kokonaiskantavuudesta? No eihän sillä ole sinänsä merkitystä; jos ei kestä niin ei kestä. Mutta mieleen tulee, että eikös Tka7:lla ole joku 15-16 tonnia akselipaino vaikka teitysti itse vehjehän on aika vaatimattoman painoinen junarunkoihin verrattuna.


Itsekään en ole siltainsinööri, mutta olen ajatellut, että sillä on eroa onko siltaa kuormittamassa yksi 15-16 tonnin akseli vai teli, jossa on kaksi 13 tonnin akselia vierekkäin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mutta mieleen tulee, että eikös Tka7:lla ole joku 15-16 tonnia akselipaino vaikka teitysti itse vehjehän on aika vaatimattoman painoinen junarunkoihin verrattuna.


Vastataan vielä tähän detaljiasiaan. Minäkään en ole siltainsinööri, mutta olen kuitenkin opiskellut rakennesuunnittelun perusteita. (ja ensi syksynä olisi tarkoitus tutustua sillanrakentamisenkin alkeisiin) Olennainen pointti tässä on, että satunnaisesti voidaan sallia paljon suurempia kuormia, kuin jatkuvassa käytössä. Silta voidaan ylittää reilussakin ylikuormassa ilman että silta siihen hajoaa. Käytännössä ylikuorma vain vaurioittaa siltaa hieman ja siis lyhentää sen käyttöikää. Jos ylikuorma on pieni ja ylikuormalla silta ylitetään sen käyttöiän aikan muutamia kymmeniä kertoja, niin se ei vaikuta käytännössä yhtään mitään. Siksi oletan, että metroradalla työkoneille voidaan sallia painorajojen kohtuulliset, ehkä alta 20% ylitykset.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Ainoa positiivinen asia, joka tästä tulee mieleen, on että ehkä niistä Siilitien hirvityksistä on siis mahdollista joskus vielä päästä eroon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten muuten Länsimetron myötä metroradan ylläpitokustannukset jaetaan? Jakaantuuko se periaatteella "rajalta poikki" vai hoidetaanko rataa yhteisvastuullisesti Helsingin ja Espoon kesken esimerkiksi asukasmäärien tai kunnansisäisten kilometrien suhteessa?


Tällä periaatteella. Länsimetro Oy tulee laskuttamaan HSL:ää metroradan ja asemien ylläpidosta sekä pääomakuluista. HSL perii nämä kulut Helsingiltä ja Espoolta sen mukaan, kun ne kohdistuvat kummankin kaupungin alueella oleviin rakenteisiin. Espoon puolella rata periaatteessa kuormittuu ja kuluu vähemmän kuin Helsingissä, koska liikenne on vähäisempää. Mutta ero voi olla niin pieni, ettei se kuitenkaan näy käytännön radanpidossa.

Silloista ja niiden kuormituksista hieman. Silta kuormittuu junan kokonaispainosta. Akselikuormalla on kuitenkin se merkitys, että silta kuormittuu hieman pelkistäen siltajänteinä eli sillan maatukien ja pilareiden välisinä osuuksina. Ja junan massan kuorma välittyy siltaan telien kautta. Sillan kuormittumiseen siis vaikuttaa se, montako pyöräkertaa tai teliä yhden siltajänteen päällä voi olla ja missä kohdassa ne ovat.

Siilitien ja Roihupellon siltojen tolppien väli on lähellä metrovaunun pituutta. Pahin tilanne on silloin, kun kahden metrovaunun päät ovat keskellä siltaa. Silloin sillalla on kaksi teliä melkein keskellä jänneväliä, eli yhden vaunun massa kohdistuu lyhyelle matkalle keskelle siltaa. Työkone voi olla raskaampi kuin metrovaunu ja sen akselikuormakin voi olla suurempi, koska kulkiessaan yksin sen molemmat telit eivät ole samanaikaisesti keskellä siltaa. Keskellä on kerrallaan vain yksi teli, kun metrojunan kanssa keskellä voi olla kaksi teliä.

Jos nyt ajatellaan sitten ratkaisua heikkojen siltojen kanssa, sellainen voisi löytyä vaikka Jacobintelein rakennetusta junasta. Flirt on tällainen, samoin Valmetin nivelraitiovaunut. Eli teli on vaunujen päiden kohdalla. Nyt telit ovat metrovaunujen alla lähellä vaunun päätä.

Jacobintelijunassa telejä on enemmän pituutta kohden kuin nykyisissä junissa ja ne ovat tasaisin välein, ei kaksi lähes rinnan. Nykyisten junien kanssa samalla akselikuormalla saadaan siten raskaampi juna koko junan pituuden ollessa sama kuin nykyisillä junilla. Lisäksi telin siltaan kohdistama kuorma ei koskaan ole niin suuri kuin nyt, koska keskellä jännettä ei ole kahta teliä vaan yksi. Sitten kun jännevälillä on kaksi teliä, ne ovat lähellä siltapilareita, jolloin silta kestää jopa suuremman akselikuorman kun nykyisillä junilla.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Länsimetro Oy tulee laskuttamaan HSL:ää metroradan ja asemien ylläpidosta sekä pääomakuluista. HSL perii nämä kulut Helsingiltä ja Espoolta sen mukaan, kun ne kohdistuvat kummankin kaupungin alueella oleviin rakenteisiin.


Länsimetro Oy laskuttaa HSL:ää, mutta sen sijaan sopimatta on, miten HSL laskuttaa jäsenkuntiaan. Asia on mm. ensi viikolla esillä HKL:n johtokunnassa, kun se antaa lausuntoa HSL:n alustavasta talous- ja toimintasuunnitelmasta 2013 - 2015 (samassa kokouksessa myös automaattimetroa enemmän koskettavia asioita). Johtokunnalle esitetään, että kunkin kunnan alueella raideliikenteen infrakustannukset jaettaisiin erikseen ko. kunnan alueella raitio-, metro- ja junajärjestelmään tehtyjen nousujen suhteessa (nousut tehneiden matkustajien kotikunnille).

----------


## vristo

> Jos nyt ajatellaan sitten ratkaisua heikkojen siltojen kanssa, sellainen voisi löytyä vaikka Jacobintelein rakennetusta junasta. Flirt on tällainen, samoin Valmetin nivelraitiovaunut. Eli teli on vaunujen päiden kohdalla. Nyt telit ovat metrovaunujen alla lähellä vaunun päätä.


Eikös Tukholman tunnelbanan C20-vaunusarja ole juuri tällainen?

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/C20_(tunnelbanevagn) 

Olenkin hieman miettinyt, että saisiko Stadlerin Flirtistä korkealattiaisen metrojunaversion? Se voisi olla sisustettu samankaltaisesti kuin Sm5-junat (toki enemmän ovia ja tasainen lattia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:37 ----------




> Olenkin hieman miettinyt, että saisiko Stadlerin Flirtistä korkealattiaisen metrojunaversion?


Ei näköjään ollut aivan mahdoton ajatus; jos ei nyt ihan Flirtiä, mutta Stadleria kuitenkin:

http://www.stadlerrail.com/en/news/2...ge-fur-berlin/

----------


## MaZo

> Jacobintelijunassa telejä on enemmän pituutta kohden kuin nykyisissä junissa ja ne ovat tasaisin välein, ei kaksi lähes rinnan. Nykyisten junien kanssa samalla akselikuormalla saadaan siten raskaampi juna koko junan pituuden ollessa sama kuin nykyisillä junilla. Lisäksi telin siltaan kohdistama kuorma ei koskaan ole niin suuri kuin nyt, koska keskellä jännettä ei ole kahta teliä vaan yksi. Sitten kun jännevälillä on kaksi teliä, ne ovat lähellä siltapilareita, jolloin silta kestää jopa suuremman akselikuorman kun nykyisillä junilla.


M300 sarjan hankinnan valmistelun yhteydessä valmistajilta kyseltiin akselipainon pienentämisestä ja mm. jacobintelien käyttämisestä. Vastaus oli, että perinteinen teliratkaisu on paras. Jacobintelien käyttö edellyttäisi vaunujen lyhentämistä, joka sotkisi ovijaon eikä juna enää sopisi laituriovien taakse. Jos vaunuja ei lyhennetä, akselipaino vain nousee ja teliväli pitenee, joka aiheuttaa ongelmia kaarreulottumiin.




> Eikös Tukholman tunnelbanan C20-vaunusarja ole juuri tällainen?


C20:ssä on keskivaunussa normaalisti telit vaunun päissä, mutta päätyvaunuissa on sitten vain yksi teli. Telijärjestys on samanlainen kuin Transtechin raitiovaunussa.

----------


## Dakkus

Tuli muuten tänään metrossa istuessa mieleen, että ehkä silloista tehtiin heikkoja sitä varten, ettei niillä olisi varmastikaan ikinä mahdollista ajaa neuvostoliittolaisvalmisteisilla metrojunilla.

Ja tätä lukiessa tulee mieleen, että mikä niistä silloista oikeastaan tekee heikkoja? Jännevälin pituusko? Voisiko jännevälin puolittaa änkemällä väliin uusia tolppia?

----------


## ViviP

Kyllä tämä on kertakaikkisen karmea tilanne. Kohta tunnelissa kulkee metro, jossa on lyhyet asemat, heikot sillat eli rajoitettu matkustajamäärä per vaunu, eikä toimivaa systeemiä jolla vuoroväliä voidaan lyhentää.

Tiesivätköhän asemien lyhentämisestä päättävät radan heikoista silloista?

----------


## kouvo

Onhan tässä se hyvä puoli, että Ö-sundom saattaa päästä irti hukkaputkesta.

----------


## j-lu

> Tiesivätköhän asemien lyhentämisestä päättävät radan heikoista silloista?


SIkäli kun viittaat virka- etkä luottamusmiehiin (ja konsultteihin), niin aivan varmasti. Ilkeämielisempi voisi nähdä asian niin, että metrokioskissa on suorastaan hykerrelty nerokkaalle ja useamman kärpäsen likvidoivalle laiturinlyhennysidealle: paitsi että keksittiin (virheellinen) syy metron automatisoinnille, sinetöitiin tarve myös metrolle Töölöstä Pasilan kautta Itäkeskukseen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> ...paitsi että keksittiin (virheellinen) syy metron automatisoinnille, sinetöitiin tarve myös metrolle Töölöstä Pasilan kautta Itäkeskukseen.


Kun katsoo  tämän pätkän , niin tulee väkisin vaikutelma, että näin tehtiin jo 70-luvulla, kun päätettiin tehdä ensin ns. Rantametro U-metron sijaan. Eli oletettiin, että U-metro välttämättä tehtävä, joten Rantametrosta, elikkä nykyisestä, aloitettaessa varmistetaan, että kummatkin linjat tulee tehdyksi tehdä. Tällainen tuntuma mulle tuli tätä katsoessa. Ohimennen sanoen: olisi kyllä hienoa, jos nykyäänkin televisioon tehtäisiin näin syvälle ongelmiin pureutuvia ajankohtaisohjelmia. Vaikkapa nyt juuri metrosta, haastatellen niin hankkeiden kannattajia kuin kriitikoitakin.

----------


## hmikko

> Kun katsoo  tämän pätkän , niin tulee väkisin vaikutelma, että näin tehtiin jo 70-luvulla, kun päätettiin tehdä ensin ns. Rantametro U-metron sijaan. Eli oletettiin, että U-metro välttämättä tehtävä, joten Rantametrosta, elikkä nykyisestä, aloitettaessa varmistetaan, että kummatkin linjat tulee tehdyksi tehdä. Tällainen tuntuma mulle tuli tätä katsoessa. Ohimennen sanoen: olisi kyllä hienoa, jos nykyäänkin televisioon tehtäisiin näin syvälle ongelmiin pureutuvia ajankohtaisohjelmia. Vaikkapa nyt juuri metrosta, haastatellen niin hankkeiden kannattajia kuin kriitikoitakin.


Kiitos linkistä. Suosittelen YLEn ohjelmaa lämpimästi kaikille. Oli jotenkin häkellyttävää, että puheen- ja kiistanaiheet ovat jokseenkin täsmälleen samat 40 vuotta myöhemmin. Bussimetro, urabussit ja tietokoneohjatutut raidetaksit mainittiin suunnilleen samaan tyyliin kuin tänä päivänä. KSV:n arkkitehti korjaa painokkaasti harhakäsitystä, että metro vähentäisi autoilua ja sanoo, että sitä vähentää vain parkkipaikkojen vähentäminen. 

Itseäni pisti silmään se, että raitioteiden pysymistä ja jopa kehittämistä tunnuttiin pitävän selviönä vuonna 1971, eli varsin lyhyen aikaa lopettamispäätöksen jälkeen. Missään ei viitattu lopettamiseen tavullakaan, vaikka puhuttiin tulevaisuudesta vuoteen 2000 asti. Tietysti uusien vaunujen hankitahan taisi olla juuri tekeillä.

Samanlaisen ohjelman olisi joku saanut tehdä Östersundomin vaihtoehdoista, vaikka se olisi tietysti vaikeampi tapaus tv-ohjelman kannalta, koskapa Ösundom ei koske koko Helsingin joukkoliikennettä samalla tavalla.

----------


## j-lu

> Kun katsoo  tämän pätkän , niin tulee väkisin vaikutelma, että näin tehtiin jo 70-luvulla, kun päätettiin tehdä ensin ns. Rantametro U-metron sijaan.


No näinpä. Jotenkin turhauttavaa katsoa, sillä, kuten nimim. hmikko jo totesikin, samoja asioita on jauhettu 40 vuotta. Vuonna 1971 jaa. metrokioskilla ei ollut mitään ymmärrystä kaupunkisuunnittelusta, mutta kova halu silti vaikuttaa joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin. Koska "teräspyöräinen sähköjuna on niin hyvä, että sitä ei mikään ole vielä lyönyt laudalta".

Melkoiset bon voyage -fiilarit tuli kuin Nykäsellä konsanaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> ...Koska "teräspyöräinen sähköjuna on niin hyvä, että sitä ei mikään ole vielä lyönyt laudalta."


Tämän teknisen tosiasian minäkin kyllä allekirjoitan ilomielin! Ei ole sattuma, että rakennustyömaillakin nähdään se vaiva, että torninostureille rakennetaan radat. Kumipyöräiset nosturit sitten sopivat parhaiten satunnaisiin nostotarpeisiin. Mutta ei pidä unohtaa, että raitiovaunukin on "teräspyöräinen sähköjuna!" Milloin liikenne on säännöllistä, niin ratkaisu on kisko ja teräspyörä, milloin tarvitaan joustavuutta ja pääsyä hankaliinkin paikkoihin, niin ratkaisu on kumipyörä ja mikä tahansa edes suunnilleen tasainen pinta. Kumipyöräkin on omalla tavallaan aivan loistava ratkaisu! Mutta moottoritie on kyllä yhden lajin järjettömyys: siinä yritetään ratkaista kumipyörillä teräspyörille parhaiten sopivaa ongelmaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Melkoiset bon voyage -fiilarit tuli kuin Nykäsellä konsanaan.


No ei ihme, kun katseli sitä yhtä metrokioskin jäärää, joka takelteli sanoissaan aurinkolasit päässä sisätiloissa Tahatonta komiikkaa ajan hengen mukaisesti?

----------


## Kani

Hesarin koirankakkauutisnettiliite kertoo lyhennettyjen asemien erinomaisuudesta tänään, joten tosiasiat tehtyjen ratkaisujen virheettömyydestä tulevat nyt kansankin tietoon.

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...itse_pidentaa/

----------


## j-lu

> Tämän teknisen tosiasian minäkin kyllä allekirjoitan ilomielin!


En minänkään sitä kiistä! Mitä yritin sarkastisesti todeta (mutta epäonnistuin) oli se, että metrokioskilla ei ollut mitään järkeviä vastauksia liittyen metron linjaukseen, vaikutuksiin kaupunkirakenteelle tai asemien jalankulkuympäristöihin. Ei siis mitään ymmärrystä kaupunkisuunnittelusta, mutta tunnelissa kulkeva teräspyöräinen sähköjuna on silti vaan lyömätön peli ja sellainen on pakko saada Helsinkiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Strafican odotettu  raportti näkyy julkaistun. Ihan asiantuntuvan oloinen, sen mukaan mitä mä pystyn arvioimaan.

Perusviesti on seuraava: jos kahden minuutin vuorovälillä pystytään operoimaan, niin homma toimii. Suurimpien kuormien skenaarioissa homma menee hieman rikki sillä oletuksella, että Kruunuvuoren siltaa ja Pokeri-rataa ei rakenneta. Siis mahdollinen ylikuormitus ratkeaa rakentamalla suunnitellut raitiotieyhteydet.

Sen sijaan ongelmaksi muodostuu eri haarojen kuormitus: Östersundomin haaran kuorma olisi kaiken uuden rakentamisen kanssa kaksinkertainen Vuosaaren haaraan verrattuna. Lyhyet laiturit estävät ajamisen toisessa suunnassa kahdella yksiköllä ja toisessa kolmella, mikä ratkaisisi ongelman. Ratkaisuksi raportti ehdottaa Östersundomin haaran toiseksi pääksi Kamppia, jolloin kolmiyksikköiset junat olisvat tällä linjalla mahdollisia, tai Jokeri-radan pidentämistä Östersundomiin tukilinjaksi. Se jää ehdottamatta, että ongelma ratkeaisi parhaiten toteuttamalla Österundomin radan pikaraitiotienä, jolloin kuormituseroja eri linjoille ei tulisi.

Kaikkinensa, raportin mukaan valittu ratkaisu on - juuri ja juuri - mahdollinen herkkyystarkasteluineenkin, ja ehkä vähän yllättävästi lyhyet metrojunat voivat pakottaa rakentamaan seudullisen pikaraitiotieverkon. Varsinkin, jos tosiasiallinen vuoroväli täytyy jättää 2,5 minuutin pituiseksi. Silloin Östersundomin radan toteutus pikaraitiotienä on välttämätöntä.

----------


## hmikko

> Ratkaisuksi raportti ehdottaa Östersundomin haaran toiseksi pääksi Kamppia, jolloin kolmiyksikköiset junat olisvat tällä linjalla mahdollisia


Koko Espoo jäisi puolikkaalle vuorovälille. Mitenkäs tämä mahtuu Länsimetron kuningasajatukseen?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaikkinensa, raportin mukaan valittu ratkaisu on - juuri ja juuri - mahdollinen herkkyystarkasteluineenkin, ja ehkä vähän yllättävästi lyhyet metrojunat voivat pakottaa rakentamaan seudullisen pikaraitiotieverkon.


Tosin on siellä mainittu se Vepsäläisen herkkupalakin: Kamppi-Pasila-Viikki-Itäkeskus-metro. Kun lentokenttämetrolta näyttää menneen pohja pois, tynkämetrosta on ovelasti saatu nostetta rakentaa toinen metrolinja Itäkeskukseen.

----------


## risukasa

> Koko Espoo jäisi puolikkaalle vuorovälille. Mitenkäs tämä mahtuu Länsimetron kuningasajatukseen?


Eihän tuo nyt suoraan sitä tarkoita.

----------


## hmikko

> Eihän tuo nyt suoraan sitä tarkoita.


Juu, voihan vuorovälin jakaa haaroilla muutenkin kuin suhteessa 1:1, mutta koko idea esitettiin raportissa siinä takoituksessa, että eri junapituuksilla vastataan erilaisiin kuormiin. Jos kolmen yksikön junia (Kamppi-Ösundom) ajetaan harvemmin kuin kahden yksikön junia (Matinkylä-Vuosaari), niin koko harjoituksesta vähä niinku katoaa idea.

----------


## j-lu

> Tosin on siellä mainittu se Vepsäläisen herkkupalakin: Kamppi-Pasila-Viikki-Itäkeskus-metro. Kun lentokenttämetrolta näyttää menneen pohja pois, tynkämetrosta on ovelasti saatu nostetta rakentaa toinen metrolinja Itäkeskukseen.


Surullistahan tässä on se, että tuo Kamppi - Pasila - Itäkeskus -linja olisi kuvitellussa skenaariossa jopa järkevä. Skenaariossa, joka syntyy, kun on tehty (tahallaan?) järjettömiä ja kaupunkirakennetta vahvasti muokanneita joukkoliikennepäätöksiä puoli vuosisataa. 

Asian absurdiutta voi pohtia esimerkiksi siltä kannalta, että katsoo Helsingin karttaa ja pyrkii sulkemaan mielestään kaikki olemassa olevat joukkoliikennejärjestelmät: millä todennäköisyydellä kukaan saisi päähänsä rakentaa metrolinjan Kampista Pasilan kautta Itäkeskukseen?

----------


## risukasa

> Juu, voihan vuorovälin jakaa haaroilla muutenkin kuin suhteessa 1:1, mutta koko idea esitettiin raportissa siinä takoituksessa, että eri junapituuksilla vastataan erilaisiin kuormiin. Jos kolmen yksikön junia (Kamppi-Ösundom) ajetaan harvemmin kuin kahden yksikön junia (Matinkylä-Vuosaari), niin koko harjoituksesta vähä niinku katoaa idea.


Voidaanhan kolmiyksikköiset junat myös päättää Ruoholahteen ja siitä länteen liikennöidä lyhyitä. Lyhyillä junilla aiotaan jo muutenkin tuhota liityntäbussisynkka, niin eipä se synkan puuttuminen Ruoholahdessakaan mikään suuri menetys ole.

----------


## hmikko

> Voidaanhan kolmiyksikköiset junat myös päättää Ruoholahteen ja siitä länteen liikennöidä lyhyitä. Lyhyillä junilla aiotaan jo muutenkin tuhota liityntäbussisynkka, niin eipä se synkan puuttuminen Ruoholahdessakaan mikään suuri menetys ole.


Toki. Ihmettelin lähinnä sitä, että jätettäisiinkö koko Espoo pidemmän vuorovälin palvelulle. Kapasiteetti kaiketi riittäisi ainakin aluksi, mutta lyhyttä vuoroväliä ollaan ehditty mainostaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toki. Ihmettelin lähinnä sitä, että jätettäisiinkö koko Espoo pidemmän vuorovälin palvelulle. Kapasiteetti kaiketi riittäisi ainakin aluksi, mutta lyhyttä vuoroväliä ollaan ehditty mainostaa.


Tosin tomaattimetron (hehheh, oranssinpunainen automaattimetro eli tomaattimetro  :Smile: ) myötä se pidempikin vuoroväli on vain 4-5 minuuttia, joten ihan katastrofi se ei ole.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kas näin. Saa ottaa vapaasti avatarikseen, jos haluaa, kuka ensimmäisenä ehtii.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voidaanhan kolmiyksikköiset junat myös päättää Ruoholahteen ja siitä länteen liikennöidä lyhyitä.


Ruoholahden raiteisto soveltuu kovin huonosti tähän. Ruoholahtea voidaan liikennöidä niin, että 6-vaunuiset junat ajavat nykyiseen tapaan kääntöraiteiston kautta. Mutta Espoon lyhyet junat eivät näitä kääntöraiteita voi käyttää, vaan niiden on käytävä kääntymässä puolenvaihtoraiteella Ruoholahden itäpuolella. Ja jotta tällainen liikenne onnistuu, on turha puhua enää edes 4 minuutin vuorovälistä.

Antero

----------


## Dakkus

> Ruoholahden raiteisto soveltuu kovin huonosti tähän. Ruoholahtea voidaan liikennöidä niin, että 6-vaunuiset junat ajavat nykyiseen tapaan kääntöraiteiston kautta. Mutta Espoon lyhyet junat eivät näitä kääntöraiteita voi käyttää, vaan niiden on käytävä kääntymässä puolenvaihtoraiteella Ruoholahden itäpuolella. Ja jotta tällainen liikenne onnistuu, on turha puhua enää edes 4 minuutin vuorovälistä.
> 
> Antero


Äkkiäkös automaattimetro siellä itäpuolella suuntaa vaihtaa, kun matkustajiakaan ei samalla tarvitse päästää ulos eikä sisään.Tosin, voisihan noi metrot toki toteuttaa niinkin, että nelivaunuisten yksiköiden lisäksi on kaksivaunuisia yksiköitä, jotka irroitetaan Ruoholahdessa, viedään kääntymään kääntöraiteelle ja kiinnitetään taas toiseen junaan.

----------


## risukasa

Tai sitten rakennetaan sellainen raiteisto kuin tarvitaan. Johan tässä on tunnelinteko saatu käyntiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tai sitten rakennetaan sellainen raiteisto kuin tarvitaan. Johan tässä on tunnelinteko saatu käyntiin.


Jep. Kun Länsimetro Oy säästää 50 M niin onhan silloin Helsingillä rahaa vaikka mihin. Kun jätettiin tekemättä kääntöraiteet Lauttasaareen (hinta 10,2 M), niin sittenhän ne voidaan tehdä Ruoholahteen. Ja muualle tehdään toinen metrolinja rinnalle, kun entisen asemat lyhennetään.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tuosta selvityksen teettämisestä vielä sananen. Minun mielestä Strafikaa on nyt haukuttu kovin ihan syyttä. Minun mielestä ei ole syytä epäillä Strafikan ammattitaitoa. Hehän ovat liikenne-ennusteisiin, -mallinnuksiin sekä maankäytön ja liikenteen vuorovaikutukseen keskittynyt pienehkö konsulttitoimisto, joka tekee tämän tapaisia ennusteita muillekin. Asian pihvi on siinä, että heiltä on pyydetty selvitystä, riittääkö kapasiteetti kaksiyksikköisillä junilla sillä oletuksella, että vuoroväli voi minimissään olla 1,7 minuuttia. Ja tältä pohjalta he ovat selvityksensä tehneet.

Mutta oikeasti epäselvä asiahan on, voidaanko todella mennä noin lyhyeen vuoroväliin ja jos voidaan, edellyttääkö se linjanopeuden laskemista, aiheuttaako se liikaa häiriöitä yms. Jos kahden minuutin vuoroväli onnistuu, niin vuorovälin puolitus enemmän kuin kompensoi junanpituuden lyhennyksen. Senhän pystyy kuka tahansa nelilaskun hallitseva havaitsemaan alta minuutissa. Siihen ei tarvita erillisiä konsulttiselvityksiä.

Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt (en välttämättä, sillä kyseessä on aikamoinen sopimustekninen vyyhti), niin tuota mahdollista vuoroväliä ei ole lainkaan selvitetty, vaan HKL on vain tilausehdoissaan edellyttänyt tätä toimitettavalla automaattimetrojärjestelmältä ja Siemens tehdessään tarjouksen on sellaisen sitoutunut toimittamaan. Tältä pohjalta on tietenkin ollut luonnollista olettaa, että lyhyt vuoroväli on mahdollinen. Mutta nyt Siemens on julkisesti ilmoittanut, että se ei pysty toimittamaan järjestelmää tilattuna ja solmittu etenemissopimus ei tätä tilannetta miksikään muuta. Sen perusteellahan oikeastaan Siemens toimittaa mitä toimittaa ja jälkikäteen katsotaan, miten se vaikuttaa hintaan. Meillähän ei ole tietoa siitä, mitä Siemens tarkalleen ottaen ei pysty toimittamaan, mutta tässä tilanteessa on aivan mahdollista, että me ei saada sellaista automaattimetroa, jolla tuo kahden minuutin vuoroväli onnistuisi. Mahdollinen rahallinen kompensaatio ei silloin paljoa lohduta.

Jos saa arvata, niin luulisin tilanteen olevan se, että saamme järjestelmän, jossa kaksi minuuttia onnistuu, mutta tällä vuorovälillä ajonopeutta olisi laskettava huomattavasti, jotta järjestelmä ei romahtaisi häiriöihin. Tähän suuntaan voisi ainakin tulkita Siemensin lausunnon siitä, että HKL ei tiedä, mitä se haluaa. Siemens siis pystyisi toimittamaan järjestelmän, joka toteuttaisi kaksi seuraavista, mutta ei kaikkia kolmea: nopea, tiheä, luotettava.

----------


## late-

> Se jää ehdottamatta, että ongelma ratkeaisi parhaiten toteuttamalla Österundomin radan pikaraitiotienä, jolloin kuormituseroja eri linjoille ei tulisi.


Eikö kuormitusongelma silloin siirtyisi Östersundomin pikaraitiotielle? Raportin äärimmäisimmissä skenaarioissahan kuormitus Itäkeskuksesta ja vielä Mellunmäestäkin itään on hyvin suuri.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:24 ----------




> Asian pihvi on siinä, että heiltä on pyydetty selvitystä, riittääkö kapasiteetti kaksiyksikköisillä junilla sillä oletuksella, että vuoroväli voi minimissään olla 1,7 minuuttia. Ja tältä pohjalta he ovat selvityksensä tehneet.


Juurikin näin. Straficaa rautaisempia ammattilaisia näissä asioissa ei seudulla käsitykseni mukaan ole.




> Mutta oikeasti epäselvä asiahan on, voidaanko todella mennä noin lyhyeen vuoroväliin ja jos voidaan, edellyttääkö se linjanopeuden laskemista, aiheuttaako se liikaa häiriöitä yms.


Tämä on hyvin keskeinen kysymys. Anteronkin mainitsemat kokemukset Kööpenhaminasta ovat silloin arvossaan.




> Jos saa arvata, niin luulisin tilanteen olevan se, että saamme järjestelmän, jossa kaksi minuuttia onnistuu, mutta tällä vuorovälillä ajonopeutta olisi laskettava huomattavasti, jotta järjestelmä ei romahtaisi häiriöihin.


Henkilökohtainen arvioni on, että jatkuva kahden minuutin vuoroväli onnistuu. Sen sijaan jatkuva alle kahden minuutin vuoroväli eli esimerkiksi mainittu 1,7 minuuttia epäilyttää. Järjestelmä varmaankin pystyy siihen teknisesti, mutta aiemminkin käsitellyt ongelmat häiriöiden ja matkustajien kanssa ovat toinen juttu. Tärkein mittari onkin vuoromäärä tunnissa, joka kuvaa jatkuvaa vuoroväliä. Moskovasta, Pariisista ja Aasiasta on mainittu 90 sekunnin vuorovälejä, mutta onko jatkuva vuorotiheys 40 vuoroa tunnissa? Lontoossa pelaillaan nyt noin 30 vuorolla tunnissa ja joillakin linjoilla on tavoitteena ujuttaa vielä 32 tai 34 vuoroa tuntiin. 1,7 minuutin vuoroväli on muuten laskennallisesti hiukan yli 35 vuoroa tunnissa.

Toinen raportissa esille tuotu kysymys on junien kuormitusaste. Se on nyt noi 80 % HSL:n palvelutaso-ohjeen maksimista tuntitasolla. Kuitenkin metro koetaan jo nyt varsin täydeksi. Onko palvelutason kannalta hyväksyttävää nostaa kuormitusastetta nykyisestä? Vai kärsiikö metron suosio eli käyttö samalla? Häiriöherkkyys ainakin lisääntyy. Mitä täydempiä junat ovat, sitä hitaampia asematoiminnoista tulee. Pysäkkitoimintojen toimivuus ja kyydistä jäämisen todennäköisyys riippuu muuten myös yksittäisen yksikön koosta. Kun matkustajamäärä kasvaa, isommat yksiköt antavat enemmän pelivaraa vuorokohtaiseen vaihteluun. Tältä osin lyhyempi juna on väistämättä haitta.

Raportissa tarkasteltuihin nykyisistä yleiskaavoista (joiden pohjalta perustennusteet on tehty) poikkeaviin lisärakentamismahdollisuuksiin ei myöskään kuulu Herttoniemen teollisuusalueen ja Itäväylän varren raskas täydennysrakentaminen Itäkeskukseen asti. Nämä vaikuttavat minusta aika lupaavilta alueilta jo vuoteen 2035 mennessä. Vaikutusten suuruutta voi kyllä haarukoida raportissa tehdyistä Sipoon tarkasteluista. Jos molemmat toteutuvat, saatetaan olla lirissä. Toisaalta kaukana Sipoossa tarvittaisiin joka tapauksessa jotain muutakin kuin hitaanpuoleinen metro, kuten toisaalla foorumilla on keskusteltu. Ehkä silloin kaukoidän varaus voidaan siirtää lähempänä olevalle rakentamiselle.

Joka tapauksessa raportin perusteella mennään aika rajoille, jos kaikki listattu täydennysrakentamispotentiaali toteutuu. Nyt pitää harkita minkälaisia pitkän tähtäimen riskejä halutaan ottaa. Riskitekijöinä lyhin aidosti toimiva vuoroväli, suurin hyväksyttävä kapasiteetin käyttöaste ja noin 50 vuoden tähtäimellä metron käytävässä toteutuva lisärakentaminen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> M300 sarjan hankinnan valmistelun yhteydessä valmistajilta kyseltiin akselipainon pienentämisestä ja mm. jacobintelien käyttämisestä. Vastaus oli, että perinteinen teliratkaisu on paras. Jacobintelien käyttö edellyttäisi vaunujen lyhentämistä, joka sotkisi ovijaon eikä juna enää sopisi laituriovien taakse. Jos vaunuja ei lyhennetä, akselipaino vain nousee ja teliväli pitenee, joka aiheuttaa ongelmia kaarreulottumiin.


Väitänpä, että selittely ei pidä paikkaansa.

Jacobintelein tehty juna on jatkuva putki, jossa ovien sijoittelu on jotakuinkin vapaata, kunhan ei laiteta nivelen kohdalle. Tosin tietyin edellytyksin onnistuu sekin, rakenne vain hieman mutkistuu. Jacobintelijunan ulottumat kaarteissa ovat 2-teliseen vaunuun verrattuna aina pienemmät samalla telivälillä, koska Jacobintelijunassa ei ole ylitystä ulkokaarteen puolelle kuin junan päissä. Ja koska Jacobintelijunan akselikuorman oli tarkoitus olla pienempi kuin 2-telisellä vaunulla, Jacobintelijunan teliväli on 2-telistä vaunua lyhyempi ja siten myös ulottuma sisäkaarteen puolelle on pienempi kuin 2-telisellä vaunulla.

M100 junan paino kuormattuna on 93,2 tonnia, josta tulee akselikuormaksi 11,65 tonnia. Kun tehdään M100-junan kokoinen Jacobintelijuna viidellä telillä, sen akselikuorma on 9,32 tonnia. Teliväli Jacobintelijunassa on 8,7 metriä kun M100-junan lyhin teliväli on 7 metriä (vaunujen välisen kytkimen molemmin puolin).

Jacobintelijuna voi olla 23,3 tonnia raskaampi kuin nykyinen M100-juna, jos Jacobintelijunan akselikuorma on 11,65 tonnia. Kokonaismassasta menee ehkä 6 tonnia lisäteliin, joten kuorma ja korirakenne voivat painaa noin 17 tonnia enemmän. Siinä on melkoinen pelivara, kun M100 junan tyhjäpaino on 63,2 tonnia.

Ovien sijainti ei ole ongelma. Junassa voi olla 6 ovea samalla kohdalla kuin nyt on M100 junassa. Koska junaan tulee yhteensä kolme niveltä, täsmälleen samoja istuimia ei junaan saada kuin M100-junissa. Mutta siirtymällä muovisohvista nykyaikaisiin istuimiin, istumapaikkoja saadaan jopa enemmän. Seisomatilaa junassa on joka tapauksessa enemmän kuin M100-junissa, koska juna on yhtenäinen.

Laituriovet (ja kuljettajattomuus) ovat toki ylimääräinen haitta uusien junien hankinnalle, mutta ei mikään mahdoton asia. Tilaajan pitää kuitenkin ymmärtää, että jos tahallaan tehdään sellainen rata, ettei siellä mikään markkinoilla yleinen juna toimi, niin sitten ei pidä myöskään odottaa, että junia voi ostaa helposti ja halvalla. Tässäkään asiassa ei voi kiertää fysiikan lakeja ja kuvitella, että voidaan tehdä junia, jotka täyttävät yleiset rakennevaatimukset, mutta ovat samalla kevyempiä ja halvempia kuin normaalit ja yleisesti käytössä olevat junat.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ruoholahden raiteisto soveltuu kovin huonosti tähän. Ruoholahtea voidaan liikennöidä niin, että 6-vaunuiset junat ajavat nykyiseen tapaan kääntöraiteiston kautta. Mutta Espoon lyhyet junat eivät näitä kääntöraiteita voi käyttää, vaan niiden on käytävä kääntymässä puolenvaihtoraiteella Ruoholahden itäpuolella. Ja jotta tällainen liikenne onnistuu, on turha puhua enää edes 4 minuutin vuorovälistä.


Minulta meni nyt vähän ohi viitataanko tässä tilanteeseen, jossa osa junista ajetaan koko linjan pituudelta (tai melkein), vai tilanteeseen, jossa Ruoholahdesta länteen ja itään liikennöidään käytännössä kahta erillistä linjaa.

Mutta jos oletetaan että niitä operoidaan erillisinä linjoina, joilla on eri kalusto, eri speksit ja eri vuoroväli niin eikös tämä onnistu kohtuullisesti niin, että idästä tulevat pitkät junat ajetaan Ruoholahden pohjoiselle raiteelle, missä ne jättävät ja ottavat matkustajat ja kääntyvät takaisin itään Ruoholahden itäpuolella sijaitsevan yhdensuuntaisen puolenvaihtoraiteen kautta. Vastaavasti lännestä tulevat lyhyet junat ajettaisiin Ruoholahden eteläiselle raiteelle, missä ne kääntyisivät takaisin länteen Ruoholahden länsipuolella sijaitsevan puolenvaihtoraiteen kautta.

Tuo Ruoholahden läntinen puolenvaihtoraide näyttää raidekaavion mukaan olevan molempiin suuntiin, joten sen puolesta valinnanvaraa raiteissa on, mutta itäpuolella on puolenvaihtoraide vain toiseen suuntaan, mikä rajoittaa mallin käytännössä esittämäkseni, jos ylipäänsä tällaiseen malliin päädytään.

Operatiivisesti suunnan vaihto yhden raiteen kautta tiheällä vuorovälillä on haastavampi kuin jos käytössä olisi kaksi raidetta. Mahdoton se ei kuitenkaan liene, jos kohta vaatisi epäsuomalaista täsmällisyyttä toimiakseen.

Matkustajan kannalta Ruoholahdessa olisi aina junan vaihto, mutta se olisi helppo laiturin yli -vaihto, joka on kaikkein vähiten haittaava vaihtoehto, jos joku vaihto kuitenkin tarvitaan. Sivuhuomiona mainittakoon, että vastikään Madridissa käydessäni havaitsin, että kun siellä on linjoja pidennetty kauas kaupungin ulkopuolelle, ja tätä varten on käytössä eri tariffivyöhyke, tuon vyöhykerajan ylitys on toteutettu siten, että rajalla olevalla asemalla on pakotettu vaihto laiturin yli toiseen saman linjan junaan, joka jatkaa välittömästi eteenpäin. Laiturin keskellä on lippuportit, joiden läpi kuljetaan junaa vaihdettaessa. Jotenkin otaksun että tämä on väliaikaisjärjestely kunnes joka paikassa on myös poistumislippuportit, mutta en ole varma. Mutta järjestely toimii kohtuullisesti, ja uskon että vaihto toimisi kohtuullisesti myös Helsingin Ruoholahdessa, vaikka onkin aika kaukana ideaalista. Mutta ehkäpä tämä on hinta, joka täytyy maksaa typeristä päätöksistä?

Metron raidekaavio, johon viittaan, löytyy täältä:
http://www.raitio.org/metro/picts/ka...etrokaavio.gif

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eikö kuormitusongelma silloin siirtyisi Östersundomin pikaraitiotielle? Raportin äärimmäisimmissä skenaarioissahan kuormitus Itäkeskuksesta ja vielä Mellunmäestäkin itään on hyvin suuri.


Ajattelin yksinkertaisesti, että tällöin katoaisi kuormitusero eri haarojen välillä, kun Östersundomin liikenne syötettäisiin Itäkeskukseen. Mutta sitä en kyllä edes ajatellut, riittääkö itse pikaraitiotien kapasiteetti ääritilanteessa. Jos sinne todella tulee Jyväskylän kokoinen kaupunki, niin parasta tosiaan olisi rakentaa sinne ihan junarata.




> Raportissa tarkasteltuihin nykyisistä yleiskaavoista (joiden pohjalta perustennusteet on tehty) poikkeaviin lisärakentamismahdollisuuksiin ei myöskään kuulu Herttoniemen teollisuusalueen ja Itäväylän varren raskas täydennysrakentaminen Itäkeskukseen asti. Nämä vaikuttavat minusta aika lupaavilta alueilta jo vuoteen 2035 mennessä.


Riskinhallinnan kannalta hyvä piirre on, että metron nykykuorma tulee paljolti liityntäliikenteestä. Eli aina on mahdollisuus pienentää metron keräilyaluetta. Ongelmaksi jää vain se, että saadaanko kalliista investoinnista sen kaikki hyöty irti. Kokonaisuuden kannalta voisi olla hyväkin, että metron käyttäjät asuisivat tulevaisuudessa metroasemien vieressä ja liityntäliikenteen varassa oleville alueille tehtäisiin uusia joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä, kuten nyt vaikka Kruunuvuoren raitiotie. Joka tapauksessa seudun kasvaessa yhä tärkeämmässä roolissa ovat yhteydet muualle kuin keskustaan. Sikäli en liikoja murehtisi metrosta.

----------


## risukasa

> Mutta jos oletetaan että niitä operoidaan erillisinä linjoina, joilla on eri kalusto, eri speksit ja eri vuoroväli niin -.


Juuri tätä ajoin takaa.

----------


## vristo

> Sivuhuomiona mainittakoon, että vastikään Madridissa käydessäni havaitsin, että kun siellä on linjoja pidennetty kauas kaupungin ulkopuolelle, ja tätä varten on käytössä eri tariffivyöhyke, tuon vyöhykerajan ylitys on toteutettu siten, että rajalla olevalla asemalla on pakotettu vaihto laiturin yli toiseen saman linjan junaan, joka jatkaa välittömästi eteenpäin. Laiturin keskellä on lippuportit, joiden läpi kuljetaan junaa vaihdettaessa. Jotenkin otaksun että tämä on väliaikaisjärjestely kunnes joka paikassa on myös poistumislippuportit, mutta en ole varma. Mutta järjestely toimii kohtuullisesti, ja uskon että vaihto toimisi kohtuullisesti myös Helsingin Ruoholahdessa, vaikka onkin aika kaukana ideaalista. Mutta ehkäpä tämä on hinta, joka täytyy maksaa typeristä päätöksistä?


Shanghain metron linjalla 2 on samankaltainen järjestely (mutta ei tariffisyistä).

Wikipedia kertoo seuraavaa:



> Currently, Line 2 has two sections running separately: the section west of Guanglan Road towards Hongqiao Airport is served by 8-carriaged trains that run at 5-minute intervals; while the section east of Guanglan Road towards Pudong International Airport is served by 4-carriaged trains that run at 13-minute intervals from 9 am to 4 pm. Any trips that bypass Guanglan Road station requires passengers to transfer to the opposite platform at the station.

----------


## hmikko

> Juuri tätä ajoin takaa.


Ok, ymmärsin tuossa aiemmin väärin. Pitäisin aika epätodennäköisenä sitä, että Espoossa suostuttaisiin siihen, että miljardi-investoinnin jälkeen Rautatientorille ei pääsekään vaihdoitta.

----------


## vristo

> Pitäisin aika epätodennäköisenä sitä, että Espoossa suostuttaisiin siihen, että miljardi-investoinnin jälkeen Rautatientorille ei pääsekään vaihdoitta.


Ihan hulluuttahan se todella olisi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pitäisin aika epätodennäköisenä sitä, että Espoossa suostuttaisiin siihen, että miljardi-investoinnin jälkeen Rautatientorille ei pääsekään vaihdoitta.


Siinä tapauksessa Espoon kannattaisi varmaan kaivaa jostain rahat pitkiin laitureihin? Ei kai sitä voi vain vaatia kantamatta omaa osaansa kustannuksista?

----------


## jodo

> Ihan hulluuttahan se todella olisi.


Sitä tämä on jo nyt  :Very Happy:

----------


## hmikko

> Siinä tapauksessa Espoon kannattaisi varmaan kaivaa jostain rahat pitkiin laitureihin? Ei kai sitä voi vain vaatia kantamatta omaa osaansa kustannuksista?


Tämä ajautui nyt jossitteluksi. Strafica ymmärtääkseni tarkoitti linjoja Ösundom-Kamppi ja Matinkylä-Vuosaari mahdollisena vaihtoehtona, ja pakkovaihtoa ei ole ehdotettu muualla kuin foorumilla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä ajautui nyt jossitteluksi. Strafica ymmärtääkseni tarkoitti linjoja Ösundom-Kamppi ja Matinkylä-Vuosaari mahdollisena vaihtoehtona, ja pakkovaihtoa ei ole ehdotettu muualla kuin foorumilla.


En ole lukenut raporttia, mutta täällä esitettyjen johtopäätösten mukaan lopputulos olisi juuri siinä ja siinä toteutettavuuden kannalta. Ja sitten vaaditaan uusia linjoja ja lisää rahaa miljarditolkulla. Ei mitään järkeä. Pakkovaihdollinen ratkaisu edes mahdollistaisi linjan päiden operoinnin niiden teknisten ominaisuuksien mukaan lähes optimaalisesti. Se tarkoittaa parhaan hyödyn ottamista infrasta tilanteessa, jossa "jalat tulessa, pää pakkasessa" - tyyppinen metro kituu kuorman alla.

Esim. uuteen Kamppi-Pasila-Itäkeskus -metroon verrattuna Espoon laituripidennys rakennusvaiheessa on taskurahaa. Kuvaa vain millä järjettömyydellä näitä hankkeita toteutetaan ja perustellaan. Sitäpaitsi rationaalisesti ajatellen kaikki uudet metrolinjat kannattaisi joka tapauksessa toteuttaa pikaraitiotien spekseillä, joten kyseessä olisi ainakin lähtökohtaisesti nykymetron kanssa epäyhteensopiva ratkaisu.

----------


## sm3

Kun nyt Helsingin päättäjillä on kova tarve tehdä Helsingistä suurkaupunki niin tuo junien lyhentäminen tekee metrosta ruuhkaisemman oloisen vaikkei matkustajamäärät kasvaisikaan. Voisiko tämä olla yksi syy lyhyempiin juniin päätymiseen, koko roskahan on osa tätä Helsingin "suurkaupunki" suunnitelmaa joten tämä sopisi asiaan.  :Laughing: 

Miten paljon muuten odotetaan Länsimetron tuovan uusia matkustajia ja minne nämä uudet matkustajat menisivät (keskustaan, Itä- Helsinkiin)? Luulen että tämä on jo täällä kerrottu mutten löydä sitä...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pakkovaihdollinen ratkaisu edes mahdollistaisi linjan päiden operoinnin niiden teknisten ominaisuuksien mukaan lähes optimaalisesti.


Teknisten ominaisuuksien ehkä, mutta ei välttämättä todellisen kuormituksen, koska Vuosaaren haaran kuormitus jää joka tapauksessa Östersundomin haaraa alhaisemmaksi, ja Espoon pään samoin. Tuo yhdistelmä 60 vaunua tunnissa Kampista länteen ja 150 vaunua itään (ja 90/60 Itäkeskuksesta itään) voi hyvinkin olla juuri kuormituksen kannalta optimaalinen.

Tässä tosin voidaan vielä nähdä uusi jännittävä muoto pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien välisestä kilpailusta. Jos Helsinki rakentaa itään niin paljon, että 6-vaunuiset junat on pakko ottaa idässä käyttöön, se rajoittaa Espoon rakentamismahdollisuuksia. Ja toisin päin. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, syntyykö tästä vielä kaavoituskilpajuoksu metroradan varteen. Espoolla on suuri intressi saada metrosta kaavoitushyötyjä irti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:30 ----------

Tosin voinemme palata myös maan pinnalle siten, että olemmehan foorumintäydeltä jo arvostelleet Östikan metroratkaisua. Lienee siis todennäköistä, ettei liityntähidasmetro kuitenkaan kerää niin isoja kuormia niin kaukana keskustasta. Kun Östersundomia aletaan rakentaa ja se kuitenkin alkaa autoistua, ongelma siirtyy metron kapasiteetista autoväylien kapasiteettiin. Tai sitten aletaan pohtia tosissaan sitä nopeaa lähijunaa (kaiken sen lähijuna-nimityskeskustelun jälkeen lienee syytä aina mainita, puhutaanko metromaisista lähijunista vai nopeista lähijunista).

----------


## kouvo

> Pakkovaihdollinen ratkaisu edes mahdollistaisi linjan päiden operoinnin niiden teknisten ominaisuuksien mukaan lähes optimaalisesti.


Se on itsestään selvä asia, että edes metrokioski ei kykene niin typerään päätökseen, että Länsimetroon tehtähtäisiin pakkovaihto Rautatientorin länsipuolella. Ei tule ainakaan Espoossa menemään ikinä läpi. 

Nyt tehdään niin, että mikäli helsinki aikoo jatkaa naurettavaa metropuuhasteluaan Ö-sundomiin, niin Ruoholahden raiteet teippaillaan siihen kuosiin, että on mahdollista liikennöidä linjoilla Ö-sundom - Ruoholahti ja Vuosaari - Matinkylä (ensimmäinen pitkillä ja toinen tyngillä). Ja laiturien lyhentelypelleily Itämetron varrella pistetään välittömästi jähin.

----------


## ViviP

> liikennöidä linjoilla Ö-sundom - Ruoholahti ja Vuosaari - Matinkylä (ensimmäinen pitkillä ja toinen tyngillä).


Eli koko Espoo jäisi puolikkaalle vuoroväleille?  :Mad:

----------


## kouvo

> Eli koko Espoo jäisi puolikkaalle vuoroväleille?


Juurikin näin, siellä on kyllä aikaa odotella sitä turhaketta se keskimääräinen 2-2,5 minuuttia. Eikä tuo pahin dystopiakaan (n.5 minuuttia) junien oikein huonosti osuessa omiin askelluksiin varmaankaan kenenkään rivitalokatumaasturiunelmaa aivan täysin tuhoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt tehdään niin, että mikäli helsinki aikoo jatkaa naurettavaa metropuuhasteluaan Ö-sundomiin, niin Ruoholahden raiteet teippaillaan siihen kuosiin, että on mahdollista liikennöidä linjoilla Ö-sundom - Ruoholahti ja Vuosaari - Matinkylä (ensimmäinen pitkillä ja toinen tyngillä). Ja laiturien lyhentelypelleily Itämetron varrella pistetään välittömästi jähin.


Kampissahan on raiteet valmiina, joten eiköhän siitä tule KamppiÖstika. Sais vaan HKL:n johtokunta pitää huolen siitä, ettei nykyisiä asemia lyhennellä.

Kuormituksen kannalta tuo on ihan jees, onhan sillä Östikan linjalla Itikseen tultaessa jo enemmän väkeä kyydissä kuin Vuokin. Toiseen suuntaan homma ei toimi, sillä Kaukoitään mennään kuitenkin ekalla kohdalle sattuvalla metrolla ja vaihdetaan tarvittaessa Itiksessä. Niin se tuntuu toimivan jo nyt.




> Eli koko Espoo jäisi puolikkaalle vuoroväleille?


Ne matkustajamäärät, joita Espoosta on odotettavissa, eivät edellytä jokaisen junan ajamista sinne. Tuplavuoroväli riittä ihan hyvin. Riittäisi varmaan triplakin. Tietysti pitkä odotusaika on tavallaan valehtelua verrattuna niihin lupauksiin, joiden perusteella metrosta aikanaan päätettiin, mutta kun se päätös sisälsi muutenkin lähes pelkkää valehtelua, niin ei tuo Tapiolan-junien päättäminen Kamppiin oikeastaan muuta kokonaisuutta mihinkään.

Olisi muuten huvittavaa nähdä sitten Matinkylän metron valmistuttua, mikä sen todellinen H/K on. Kun tiedetään todelliset vuorovälit, todelliset matka-ajat ja todellinen hinta, niin taitaapa painua pakkasen puolelle.

Jos niin käy, että Espoo onnistuu sälyttämään metron kustannukset suurelta osin Helsingille, vrt. toinen keskustelu, niin sitten minun ei käy espoolaisia ihan niin paljon sääliksi kuin nyt käy. Teitä on kyllä niin sanotusti viilattu linssiin ja pahasti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kampissahan on raiteet valmiina, joten eiköhän siitä tule KamppiÖstika.


Mutta onhan Ruoholahdessakin kääntöraiteet. Mitä sieltä muka puuttuu?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta onhan Ruoholahdessakin kääntöraiteet. Mitä sieltä muka puuttuu?


Kysyntä       ?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kuormituksen kannalta tuo on ihan jees, onhan sillä Östikan linjalla Itikseen tultaessa jo enemmän väkeä kyydissä kuin Vuokin. Toiseen suuntaan homma ei toimi, sillä Kaukoitään mennään kuitenkin ekalla kohdalle sattuvalla metrolla ja vaihdetaan tarvittaessa Itiksessä. Niin se tuntuu toimivan jo nyt.


Onneksi sattuu oleman niin päin, että aamuruuhkahuippu kaupunkiin päin on terävämpi, kuin iltapäiväruuhka pois päin. Myöskin vuorovälin tihetessä ihmiset ehkä jaksavat odotella oman suunnan junaa nykyistä enemmän.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:08 ----------




> Mutta onhan Ruoholahdessakin kääntöraiteet. Mitä sieltä muka puuttuu?


Seisontaraide. Metron jatkuessa sinne jää pelkkä puolenvaihtopaikka. Kampissa on sen sijaan erillinen pohjoiseen haarautuva toisen radan alku ja siten kääntöpaikka, joka on erillään linjaradasta. Siellä metrojuna voi tasata aikaa. Ruoholahdessa metro pitäisi kääntää käytännössä lennossa, mikä ehkä on mahdollista, mutta on vähintäänkin häiriöherkkää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Seisontaraide. Metron jatkuessa sinne jää pelkkä puolenvaihtopaikka. Kampissa on sen sijaan erillinen pohjoiseen haarautuva toisen radan alku ja siten kääntöpaikka, joka on erillään linjaradasta. Siellä metrojuna voi tasata aikaa. Ruoholahdessa metro pitäisi kääntää käytännössä lennossa, mikä ehkä on mahdollista, mutta on vähintäänkin häiriöherkkää.


Haa, jotenkin olen tähän asti luullut, että metrolla olisi sekä Kampissa että Ruoholahdessa ihan erillinen kääntöraiteisto, eli kaksi seisontaraidetta tunnelien välissä (Ruoholahdessa tietysti tulevien tunnelien välissä)(vaikka onhan sitä raidekaaviota täälöä useasti näytetty). Mutta eipä tainnut ollakaan. Ilmeisesti sellainen piti Lauttasaareen tulla, mutta pudotettiinkin pois. Onkohan tuo nyt ylipäätään järkevää, että kun vuoroväli tiristetään alimmilleen, ei järjestetä edes sellaista kääntöraidetta, ettei vastaantulevan suunnan raidetta täytyisi ylittää tultaessa raiteelta pois? Jollei nyt pitkiä asemia tehdä, luulisi että vähimmillään kannattaisi tuo Lauttasaaren asema vielä pidentää ja tehdä se kunnon kääntöraiteisto sinne.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten paljon muuten odotetaan Länsimetron tuovan uusia matkustajia ja minne nämä uudet matkustajat menisivät (keskustaan, Itä- Helsinkiin)? Luulen että tämä on jo täällä kerrottu mutten löydä sitä...


Länsimetro ei tuo uusia joukkoliikenteen matkustajia, vaan siirtää Kampin bussiliikenteen metroon osalla matkasta. Tämä synnyttää HSL:n taloussuunnitelman mukaan 30 miljoonaa vuosittaista uutta nousua metroon nykyisten 60 miljoonan päälle.

Tämä muuten sitten tarkoittaa tilastoissa sitä, että metrokioski pääsee kehumaan, miten metro on hyvä kun se on lisännyt seudun joukkoliikenteen käyttöä 30 miljoonalla vuosittaisella matkalla. Olen varma, että näin tullaan kehumaan, vaikka joukkoliikennematkat eivät ole lisääntyneet lainkaan. Sillä vaihtamisen aiheuttama nousu ei ole uusi matka. Tosin tältä kannalta espoolaisten pakkovaihto Ruoholahdessa (ja myös lauttasaarelaisten!) olisi juuri sitä, mitä toivotaan. Sillä siitä tulisi toiset 30 miljoonaa vuosittaista muka-matkaa lisää. Silloin voisi kehua, että länsimetro tuplasi metron käytön. Voisiko mitään makeampaa toivoa?




> Juurikin näin. Straficaa rautaisempia ammattilaisia näissä asioissa ei seudulla käsitykseni mukaan ole.


Strafican selvityksestä totean Laten tapaan, että Strafica on oman alansa parhaita osaajia Suomessa, joskaan ei ainoa. Eikä jälleen kerran tehdyssä selvityksessä ole sinänsä mitään vikaa. Se on tehty samalla tavalla kuten aiemmatkin, mutta vain lähtöarvoja hieman muutellen.

Vikaa ei ole Straficassa eikä siinä työssä, jota he ovat tehneet ja tekevät vaan siinä, että tilaaja ja poliitikot eivät ymmärrä, että historian tilastoihin perustuva liikennemalli ei ole tarkoitettu eikä sopiva työkalu vuosikymmenten päähän ulottuvien strategisten linjausten tekoon. Ei ymmärretä, vaikka asia jopa sanotaan paperissa:



> Malli ottaa huomioon esimerkiksi maankäyttöön, liikkumisyhteyksiin, liikkumisen hintoihin ja talouteen liittyvät muutostekijät, mutta ei kuitenkaan huomioi muutoksia ihmisten eettisissä asenteissa tai arvomaailmoissa.


Voisin kirjoittaa tästä pitkäänkin, mutta ehkä asian ymmärtää helpoiten ajattelemalla, toimimmeko me elämässämme ja liikkumisessamme tänään siten kuin ihmiset toimivat 1960-luvulla? Emme toimi, koska meillä on käytössämme erilaisia uusia teknologioita, toisenlainen aineellinen elintaso ja arvostamme aivan eri asioita kuin 1960-luvun ihmiset. Ei ole mitään perustetta ajatella, että tästä eteenpäin mitään sellaisia muutoksia ei enää tulisi, kuin on tullut 1960-luvulta tähän päivään. Mutta liikennemalliin sisältyy oletus siitä, että mikään ei muutu.

Yksi merkittävä tähän liittyvä asia on, että Suomi on valtiosopimuksella sitoutunut kasvihuonekaasujen vähentämiseen ja Helsinki on sitoutunut samaan omilla päätöksillään. Liikennettä ja yhdyskuntarakennetta pitäisi nyt suunnitella siten, että ilmastositoumukset toteutuvat. Olettamus siitä, että liikenne jatkuu hamaan tulevaisuuteen nykyisenkaltaisena sisältää ajatuksen siitä, että ilmastositoumusten täyttämiseksi ja liikenteen kasvihuonekaasupäästöjen alentamiseksi ei aiota eikä ole tarpeen tehdä mitään. Vastuullinen tilaaja olisi tilannut Straficalta laskelman liikenteen CO2-päästöistä, mistä olisi nähty, etteivät päästötavoitteet toteudu sellaisella liikennejärjestelmällä, jossa metron käyttö ei käytännöllisesti katsoen enää lisäänny.

Ilmastotavoitteiden täyttäminen edellyttää, että liikenteen ja yhdyskuntarakenteen kanssa on käytettävä kaikki tunnetut keinot. Yksi, ja vain yksi on joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääminen. Ja kun otetaan huomioon sekä henkilöä kohden laskettu siirtymä pois autoilusta että väestön kasvu, joukkoliikenteen käyttö tulee kasvamaan 1,52 -kertaiseksi. Karkeasti sanoen, kun metro nyt kuljettaa enimmillään 11.000 hlö/h, lähitulevaisuudessa sen pitäisi kyetä 20.000 henkilön luokkaan. 6-vaunuisilla junilla on silloin ajettava nykyisen 4 minuutin sijaan 22,5 minuutin vuoroväliä. Ja tämä voi olla lähellä Espoossakin, kun nykyisenlainen autoilu ei ole yksinkertaisesti mahdollista, eikä joukkoliikenne Espoosta Helsinkiin ole kuluttajalle enää tuplahintaista kuten nyt.




> Haa, jotenkin olen tähän asti luullut, että metrolla olisi sekä Kampissa että Ruoholahdessa ihan erillinen kääntöraiteisto, eli kaksi seisontaraidetta tunnelien välissä (Ruoholahdessa tietysti tulevien tunnelien välissä)(vaikka onhan sitä raidekaaviota täälöä useasti näytetty). Mutta eipä tainnut ollakaan.


Nykyinen Ruoholahden kääntöraiteisto tulee jäämään sellaiseksi kuin se on nyt. Lauttasaaren tunnelit lähtevät laitureiden suuntaisina jatkoina ja alkavat painua alamäkeen kun kääntöraiteet ovat vaakatasossa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Länsimetro ei tuo uusia joukkoliikenteen matkustajia, vaan siirtää Kampin bussiliikenteen metroon osalla matkasta. Tämä synnyttää HSL:n taloussuunnitelman mukaan 30 miljoonaa vuosittaista uutta nousua metroon nykyisten 60 miljoonan päälle.
> 
> Tämä muuten sitten tarkoittaa tilastoissa sitä, että metrokioski pääsee kehumaan, miten metro on hyvä kun se on lisännyt seudun joukkoliikenteen käyttöä 30 miljoonalla vuosittaisella matkalla. Olen varma, että näin tullaan kehumaan, vaikka joukkoliikennematkat eivät ole lisääntyneet lainkaan. Sillä vaihtamisen aiheuttama nousu ei ole uusi matka. Tosin tältä kannalta espoolaisten pakkovaihto Ruoholahdessa (ja myös lauttasaarelaisten!) olisi juuri sitä, mitä toivotaan. Sillä siitä tulisi toiset 30 miljoonaa vuosittaista muka-matkaa lisää. Silloin voisi kehua, että länsimetro tuplasi metron käytön. Voisiko mitään makeampaa toivoa?


Tosin metron käyttöönoton yhteydessä on myös tarkoitus muuttaa tariffirajoja niin, että matkat länsimetron vaikutusalueelta Helsinkiin halpenevat noin puoleen nykyisestä. Se kyllä tuo Etelä-Espoon ja Helsingin väliseen joukkoliikenteeseen lisää matkustajia tähän päivään verrattuna. Ja siinäkin voi pistää lisämatkustajat metron piikkiin, vaikka tosiasiallinen syy joukkoliikenteen käyttöön olisikin sen halpeneminen.




> Strafican selvityksestä totean Laten tapaan, että Strafica on oman alansa parhaita osaajia Suomessa, joskaan ei ainoa.


Kertokaa nyt vielä, että onko tämä paras myös hyvä?

Ja onko se sillä tavoin asiakkaansa manipuloitavissa, että se omasta maineestaan välittämättä tuottaa sellaisen ennusteen, jonka asiakas tahtoo, on se ennuste sitten uskottava ja luottettava tai ei?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Haa, jotenkin olen tähän asti luullut, että metrolla olisi sekä Kampissa että Ruoholahdessa ihan erillinen kääntöraiteisto, eli kaksi seisontaraidetta tunnelien välissä (Ruoholahdessa tietysti tulevien tunnelien välissä)(vaikka onhan sitä raidekaaviota täälöä useasti näytetty). Mutta eipä tainnut ollakaan...


Okei, taisin olla tuossa väärässä. Äkkiseltään en löytänyt tämänhetkistä toteutuvaa raidekaaviota mistään, mutta luotetaan nyt Anteroon tässä asiassa.

----------


## Knightrider

Lisää elävää arkistoa: Metro tuo - metro vie. Todella mielenkiintoinen ohjelma metron synnystä: oikeudenkäynneistä, kritiikistä, rahoitusongelmista, itähelsinkiläisten mielipiteistä ja hankkeen etenemisen tahmeudesta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kertokaa nyt vielä, että onko tämä paras myös hyvä?
> 
> Ja onko se sillä tavoin asiakkaansa manipuloitavissa, että se omasta maineestaan välittämättä tuottaa sellaisen ennusteen, jonka asiakas tahtoo, on se ennuste sitten uskottava ja luottettava tai ei?


Jaa a, siinäpä kysymys. Kyllä kait siihen voi luottaa, että ennustus on tehty kaikkien taiteen sääntöjen mukaan, eikä sitä ole manipuloitu lähtöarvoja muuttelemalla jne. Voitaneen siis luottaa siihen, että kahden minuutin vuorovälin kanssa junien lyheneminen ei johda katastrofiin lyhyellä tähtäimellä, sanotaan vaikka runkolinjakokeilun tapaan. Mutta itse konsultille tehty kysymyksenasettelu sivuuttaa hankalimmat kysymykset: onnistuuko lyhyt vuoroväli ja kuinka suuren rajoituksen lyhyet junat tuovat tulevaisuuden maankäytön ja liikennejärjestelmän luomiselle. Sillä näin päin asia kaiketi on parempi hahmottaa: pitkällä tähtäimellä kyse ei ole siitä, kuinka isoa kapasiteettia tarvitaan, vaan millainen maankäyttö valitulla kapasiteetilla onnistuu. Jokuhan voisi olla suorastaan tyytyväinen valintaan, sillä nyt on suljettu pois vaihtoehto, jossa metroradan varteen syntyisi aasialaistyyppinen tornitalokaupunkiketju. Kalasatama jäänee ensimmäiseksi ja viimeiseksi lajissaan. Joudumme pysyttäytymään perinteisessä eurooppalaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Okei, taisin olla tuossa väärässä. Äkkiseltään en löytänyt tämänhetkistä toteutuvaa raidekaaviota mistään, mutta luotetaan nyt Anteroon tässä asiassa.


Täällä on ainakin Länsimetron raidekaaviota pätkä Ruoholahdesta: http://www.lansimetro.fi/fi/tyomaat/ruoholahti

Voisi siis ajatella, että Ruoholahti on liikenteellisesti toimivampi kääntöpaikka kuin Kamppi, koska linjaraidetta ei tarvitse ylittää. Voi tulla arvokkaita sekunteja siitä, kun vuoroväli tiristetään alle 120 sekunnin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Voisi siis ajatella, että Ruoholahti on liikenteellisesti toimivampi kääntöpaikka kuin Kamppi, koska linjaraidetta ei tarvitse ylittää. Voi tulla arvokkaita sekunteja siitä, kun vuoroväli tiristetään alle 120 sekunnin.


No pääsen sen verran pätemään, että ei Kampissakaan ylitetä linjaraidetta, koska ylitys tapahtuu eritasossa. Eli valinta on puhtaasti liikenteellinen. Ja tosiaan, Kampin eduksi menee se, että siellä on kääntöraiteella kaksi rinnakkaista saapuvaa raidetta, eli seisontatilaa on enemmän.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No pääsen sen verran pätemään, että ei Kampissakaan ylitetä linjaraidetta, koska ylitys tapahtuu eritasossa. Eli valinta on puhtaasti liikenteellinen. Ja tosiaan, Kampin eduksi menee se, että siellä on kääntöraiteella kaksi rinnakkaista saapuvaa raidetta, eli seisontatilaa on enemmän.


Aa, kuvittelin että siellä on poikkeava vaihde pohjoisen linjaraiteen yli. Mutta onhan tuolla Ruoholahdessakin kaksi raidetta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Aa, kuvittelin että siellä on poikkeava vaihde pohjoisen linjaraiteen yli. Mutta onhan tuolla Ruoholahdessakin kaksi raidetta.


Kampissa siis on yhteensä kolme raidetta.  Kuva  kertoo asian parhaiten.

----------


## ViviP

> Juurikin näin, siellä on kyllä aikaa odotella sitä turhaketta se keskimääräinen 2-2,5 minuuttia. Eikä tuo pahin dystopiakaan (n.5 minuuttia) junien oikein huonosti osuessa omiin askelluksiin varmaankaan kenenkään rivitalokatumaasturiunelmaa aivan täysin tuhoa.


Kohtuullisen alentuva asenne sinulla espoolaista joukkoliikennekäyttäjää kohtaan, täytyy sanoa. Ja kun Espoon investointipäätös on kuitenkin tehty Tapiolaan saakka täyden vuorovälin perusteella, en usko että tuo on ihan ilmoitusluontoisesti hoidettavissa oleva järjestely.

----------


## kouvo

Espoon investointipäätöshän perustuu täydelliseen huttuun, jossa kyseisen kylän luottamusmiehiä on viety kuin pässiä narussa. Nähdäkseni vuorovälin tuplaaminen Tapiolaan on tässä kontekstissa varsin mitätön pikkuseikka, semminkin kun 4-5 minuutin vuoroväli on vähintäänkin riittävä palvelutason kannalta ja kapasiteetti ei ilmeisesti ole muodostumassa vähimmässäkään määrin ongelmaksi. Espooalaisen kannalta tyhjien junien ajattaminen tuskin myöskään on mikään erinomainen ratkaisu, noin kustannusmielessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Muistelisin, että kun päätöstä metrosta on tehty, ei automaattimetrosta ollut mitään päätöksiä. Päätös on siis tehty niin, että Tapiolaan haluttiin 4 minuutin vuoroväli 8:n sijaan, ei 2 min 4:n.

----------


## Kani

Automaattimetrosta ei lue mitään Espoon metropäätöksen unelmalistassa. Sen sijaan sellaista metroponnessa puhutaan, että Espoon metron pitäisi olla "laadukas". http://jlf.fi/f20/214-lansimetro/index47.html#post15738

Päätöksen jälkeen kustannukset ovat karanneet ja metrosekoilut seuranneet toinen toistaan: toteutumassa oleva ei siis vastaan hinnaltaan eikä laadultaan sitä, mistä päätettiin. Mutta onhan listassa mainittu Kehä I sentään remontoitu.

----------


## hmikko

HKL:n johdon WSP:ltä tilaama lausunto Strafican raportista:

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...15DC/Liite.pdf

WSP pitää Strafican työtä pätevänä. Paperista osui silmiin tämmöinen tapaus:




> Lisäksi idän suunnan metron suunnittelussa lähtökohtana on pidetty, että liikenne hoidetaan kahden vaunuparin junilla. Jos Östersundomissa asemat suunniteltaisiin kolmen vaunuparin mittaisiksi, maankäyttöä ja radan geometriaa ei voida suunnitella yhtä tehokkaaksi kuin nyt on kahden vaunuparin junille suunniteltu. Vaikutuksia pitäisi tarkemmin arvioida tulevissa suunnitelmissa ja selvityksissä.


Maankäytön tehokkuus on kiinni 40 metrin laiturinpätkästä? Aika pieniä on murheet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL:n johdon WSP:ltä tilaama lausunto Strafican raportista:


WSP:ltä tilattu lausunto on esityslistalla nimetty KSV:n lausunnoksi.

Anteeksi vain kollegoille, mutta minusta vaikuttaa siltä, kuin lausunto olisi tilattu määrittelyllä Lausunto, joka puoltaa Strafican raporttia. Sillä minun mielestäni lausunnon sävy on sen pohtiminen, millä erilaisilla perusteluilla voi olla samaa mieltä raportin kanssa siitä, että metron kapasiteettia voi huoletta vähentää kolmanneksen.

Vaikka liikennemallitarkastelut eivät sovikaan strategiseen päätöksentekoon, niilläkin olisi voinut yrittää selvittää esim. sitä, miten metro (ja koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmä) kuormittuu, kun liikennejärjestelmän päästöt eivät ylitä EU:ssa sovittuja rajoja. Malliin olisi voinut asettaa vaikka tylysti ylärajan autoilun määrälle sen mukaan, että autoilua on noin 80 % vähemmän nykyisestä (siis absoluuttisesti, ei suhteessa väestöön ja maankäytön lisääntymiseen). Tai muita ilmiöitä, jotka liittyisivät siihen, että päästöt ovat 80 % nykyistä pienemmät.

Lausunnossa arvioidaan sentään jonkin verran sitä, miten vuorovälin lyhentäminen haittaa liikennettä häiriöherkkyyden lisääntymisenä. Pohdinta vain on johtanut täysin väärään lopputulokseen. Ei automaatti selvitä häiriöitä, joista suurimman osan se luultavasti aiheuttaa itse, vaan häiriöt selvittävät ihmiset. Parhaiten se tapahtuu silloin, kun junassa on kuljettaja. Häiriötilanteita selvittämään lähetetyt vartijat tai teknikot ovat aina hitaampia kuin junassa oleva kuljettaja. 

Minusta on myös ikävä lukea siitä, miten asemien lyhentämistä puolustetaan sillä, että onglematilanteissa lisätään junavuoroja kun toisaalla selitetään, että lyhentämisen perusteena on vuorovälin lyhentäminen minimiin. Kun vuoroväli on minimissä, silloin ei väliin voi laittaa lisävuoroja tai kääntää vuoroja takaisin aikaisemmin kuin pääteasemalla. Tällaiset ehdotukset eivät osoita lausunnon tekijöiden ymmärrystä asiasta, josta lausuntoa antavat.

Samaa sanon myös siitä, että asemien lyhentämistä perustellaan sillä, että junista ei voi tehdä pitkiä. Junat hankitaan järjestelmän asemapituuksien ja muunneltavuusvaatimusten mukaan, ei päinvastoin. Vielä ei ole tilattu yhtäkään junaa, joka ei soveltuisi 135 metrin laitureiden täyteen käyttöön. Jos 135 metrin järjestelmään tilataan junia, jotka eivät siihen sovi, niin tilaaja on yksinkertaisesti typerä.

Tiedän, että pakottaakseen päättäjät suostumaan kuljettajattomuuteen ja asemien lyhentämiseen, automaatinhaluajat ovat tilaamassa kiinteitä neljän vaunun runkoja. Mutta nekin voidaan tilata niin, että niihin voidaan liittää 2-vaunuinen junayksikkö. Enkä välittäisi kuunnella tähän vastaukseksi selittelyä siitä, että sellainen on mahdotonta. Se on mahdollista, kun se on määritelty hankintasopimuksessa. Muu on tahallista tai valehtelemista.

Kokonaisuudesta, ei niinkään WSP:n lausunnosta, on vielä todettava, että tietenkin liikennemalli on aivan oikeassa siinä, ettei metroradallakaan tarvita yli 10.000 hlö/h kapasiteettia suuntaansa nykyoloissa. Seudun maankäytön tehokkuus ja siihen oikealla tavalla tehty joukkoliikenneverkko eivät tuota suurempia matkustajavirtoja. Mutta tätä todisteltaessa todistellaan sitä, että metro on tarpeeton. Kuten raportissa selitetään, että rakennetaan joukkoliikenneväyliä muualle tai ajetaan metron rinnalla busseja.

Metrokioskissa pitäisi nyt osata päättää, haluavatko he vakuuttaa metroa tarpeelliseksi kuten ennen Espoon metropäätöstä 2006 vaiko osoittaa, ettei kannata tehdä sellaista kallista järjestelmää, jolla voi saada jopa yli 30.000 henkilön tuntikapasiteetin.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kokonaisuudesta, ei niinkään WSP:n lausunnosta, on vielä todettava, että tietenkin liikennemalli on aivan oikeassa siinä, ettei metroradallakaan tarvita yli 10.000 hlö/h kapasiteettia suuntaansa nykyoloissa. Seudun maankäytön tehokkuus ja siihen oikealla tavalla tehty joukkoliikenneverkko eivät tuota suurempia matkustajavirtoja. Mutta tätä todisteltaessa todistellaan sitä, että metro on tarpeeton. Kuten raportissa selitetään, että rakennetaan joukkoliikenneväyliä muualle tai ajetaan metron rinnalla busseja.


Itselle ainakin on tullut tuntuma, että metrosta tulee aikanaan käytännössä yksi pikaraitiotielinja muiden rinnalle. Onpahan vaan asemat jonkin verran huonommin saavutettavissa, mutta muuten komea ilmestys. Tätä puolta kaiketi automaattikin viime kädessä edustaa: siinä on tiettyä esteettistä viehätystä, kun laite kulkee aivan "itsestään" ja etuikkunasta voi kurkistella eteenpäin. Myös lyhyt vuoroväli palvelee tätä puolta. Onhan se sitten vaikuttavaa katsella vaikka Kalasatamassa, kuinka metroja kulkee jatkuvana virtana. Taikka itse metron etupenkillä. Toivottavasti arkkitehtuuriin on nyt panostettu riittävästi, niin saadaan täysi hyöty irti tästä prestiisivaikutuksesta.

----------


## hmikko

> täysi hyöty irti tästä prestiisivaikutuksesta.


Prestiisiä saattaa tosin vähän heikentää se, jos matkustajan poski on puristuneena ikkunaa vasten ruuhkajunassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Prestiisiä saattaa tosin vähän heikentää se, jos matkustajan poski on puristuneena ikkunaa vasten ruuhkajunassa.


Veikkaisin tosin, että tuossa vaiheessa niitä matkustajia ei niin montaa enää olekaan, että tarvitsisi toisissa kiinni matkustaa. Henkilöauto on keksitty ja sitä kulkumuotoa Helsingissä osataan tukea ja soveltaa.

----------


## MaZo

> Metrokioskissa pitäisi nyt osata päättää, haluavatko he vakuuttaa metroa tarpeelliseksi kuten ennen Espoon metropäätöstä 2006 vaiko osoittaa, ettei kannata tehdä sellaista kallista järjestelmää, jolla voi saada jopa yli 30.000 henkilön tuntikapasiteetin.


Sinulla on varmaan enemmän kokemusta näistä asioista, mutta oma näkemykseni on, että poliittinen päätös on tehty ja oli suuntana sitten metsä tai suo, ei vaihtoehdoista saa edes puhua.

Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn vielä, että viittaavatko kaikki metrokioskilla HKL-Metroliikenteeseen? Olen hämmästellyt tätä jo pitkään, kun yleensä kritisoidaan metrokioskia, mutta kritiikin aihe tai kohde on aivan väärä, jos olettamukseni on oikea.

----------


## risukasa

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn vielä, että viittaavatko kaikki metrokioskilla HKL-Metroliikenteeseen? Olen hämmästellyt tätä jo pitkään, kun yleensä kritisoidaan metrokioskia, mutta kritiikin aihe tai kohde on aivan väärä, jos olettamukseni on oikea.


Eiköhän kyseessä ole "pulju" jossa myydään metroa, eli metromyönteiset viranomaiset.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn vielä, että viittaavatko kaikki metrokioskilla HKL-Metroliikenteeseen? Olen hämmästellyt tätä jo pitkään, kun yleensä kritisoidaan metrokioskia, mutta kritiikin aihe tai kohde on aivan väärä, jos olettamukseni on oikea.


Muiden puolesta en voi puhua ja itse en tuota termiä käytä. Mutta kuitenkin... Minä ymmärrän tuolla metrokioskilla organisatorisesti edesmennyttä metrotoimistoa, jossa irrallaan kaikesta muusta kaupunkisuunnittelusta syntyi oma suunnittelukulttuuri, jossa tavataan esittää miljardiluokan hankkeita noin vain jokseenkin epämääräisten, tai ainakin hyvin puolinaisesti argumentoitujen hyötyjen saavuttamiseksi. Kaipa metrokioskista voi siinä mielessä puhua, että tuo suunnittelukulttuuri ei ole vielä hävinnyt, vaan on paljonkin suunnittelijoita ja päättäjiä, jotka yhäkin toimivat vanhan metrotoimiston hengessä. Näitä sitten löytyy vähän joka organisaatiosta ja  varmaan monelta löytyisi myös jokin yhteys tuohon "metrokioskiin". Tuohon ajattelutapaan voi tutustua vaikkapa seuraamalla Seppo Vepsäläisen kommentteja Soininvaaran blogissa. Näitä metrokioskihankkeita ovat vaikkapa Lentokenttämetro, Rantaradan kaupunkiradan muuttaminen metroksi, Laajasalon raideyhteyden toteuttaminen metrona tai vaikka tämä surullisenkuuluisa hanke Viikki-Itäkeskus -metrosta.

----------


## MaZo

> Eiköhän kyseessä ole "pulju" jossa myydään metroa, eli metromyönteiset viranomaiset.





> Muiden puolesta en voi puhua ja itse en tuota termiä käytä. Mutta kuitenkin... Minä ymmärrän tuolla metrokioskilla organisatorisesti edesmennyttä metrotoimistoa, jossa irrallaan kaikesta muusta kaupunkisuunnittelusta syntyi oma suunnittelukulttuuri, jossa tavataan esittää miljardiluokan hankkeita noin vain jokseenkin epämääräisten, tai ainakin hyvin puolinaisesti argumentoitujen hyötyjen saavuttamiseksi. Kaipa metrokioskista voi siinä mielessä puhua, että tuo suunnittelukulttuuri ei ole vielä hävinnyt, vaan on paljonkin suunnittelijoita ja päättäjiä, jotka yhäkin toimivat vanhan metrotoimiston hengessä. Näitä sitten löytyy vähän joka organisaatiosta ja  varmaan monelta löytyisi myös jokin yhteys tuohon "metrokioskiin". Tuohon ajattelutapaan voi tutustua vaikkapa seuraamalla Seppo Vepsäläisen kommentteja Soininvaaran blogissa. Näitä metrokioskihankkeita ovat vaikkapa Lentokenttämetro, Rantaradan kaupunkiradan muuttaminen metroksi, Laajasalon raideyhteyden toteuttaminen metrona tai vaikka tämä surullisenkuuluisa hanke Viikki-Itäkeskus -metrosta.


Tämä käy järkeen, kiitos selvennyksistä.

----------


## Mikle

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn vielä, että viittaavatko kaikki metrokioskilla HKL-Metroliikenteeseen? .


Minä olen ymmärtänyt, että kioskilla tarkoitetaan jotain metrosta "päättävää tahoa", se on jäänyt itsellekin hämäräksi, että mikä ihmeen metrokioski. Olisiko joskus ollut joku metrotoimisto?  Mutta sillä ei siis viitata käytännön liikenteestä ja kunnossapidosta vastaavia tahoja. Ja tuskin siinä kummemmin kritisoitavaa onkaan.

Tuohon automaattiin liittyen, asemaarkkitehtuurit ja muut on täysin sivuosassa jos itse liikenteen toimintavarmuudessa mennään takapakkia. Lienee automaatille edelleen vaikea paikka saavuttaa nykyisen kaltainen luotettavuus, turvallisuus ja nopeus samaan pakettiin. Vielä kun huomioidaan pohjoiset kelit. Mutta mutta mielenkiintoista nähdä miten asiat etenee. :Cool:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Itse tulkitsisin metrokioskin vähän samanlaiseksi tokaisuksi kuin autopuolueenkin. Eli monitahoiseksi. Suurin osa jättää lainausmerkit pois, mutta älkää antako sen hämätä, termi on tarkoituksella epämääräinen, jotta ei tarvitse eritellä, ketkä ne pahimmat pässinpäät siellä taustalla on, vaan että jokainen lukija voi tahoillaan tulkita aiemmista viesteistä, mikä tai kuka tämä metrokioski (tai autopuolue) kulloinkin on. HKL-metroliikenteellä on hyvin vähän mitään metrokioskin kanssa tekemistä, joten ei syytä huoleen, MaZo.  :Smile: 




> Tuohon automaattiin liittyen, asemaarkkitehtuurit ja  muut on täysin sivuosassa jos itse liikenteen toimintavarmuudessa  mennään takapakkia. Lienee automaatille edelleen vaikea paikka saavuttaa  nykyisen kaltainen luotettavuus, turvallisuus ja nopeus samaan  pakettiin. Vielä kun huomioidaan pohjoiset kelit. Mutta mutta  mielenkiintoista nähdä miten asiat etenee.


Juu, tämä on varsin metrokioskimaista toimintaa, että otetaan joku täysin toimiva kokonaisuus, joka tarvitsee vain pienen päivityksen, ja siihen päälle sitten laitellaan pelit ja vehkeet, aivan kuin tarkoituksella halutaan pilata kaikki, mikä nyt jo toimii niin hyvin kuin se vain voi toimia. Itse olen melko varma, että "alkukankeus" tulee kestämään pitkään, ja että tämän jälkeen aletaan sitten keksimään syyllisiä kaikista mahdollisista tahoista. Onneksi internet-aikana tämä tieto on tallessa eikä piilossa parilla hassulla paperiliuskalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn vielä, että viittaavatko kaikki metrokioskilla HKL-Metroliikenteeseen?


Muistaakseni Kouvo on lanseerannut tämän metrokioski-nimityksen. Pitäisi kai kysyä häneltä.

Minulle metrokioski merkitsee edesmenneitä metrotoimistoa ja HKL:n suunnitteluyksikköä sekä nykyistä metrosuunnittelua, johon osallistuu toimijoita Länsimetro Oy:stä, HKL:n pääkonttorista ja kai jossain määrin HSL:stäkin, tosin sen rooli kai tässä puuhastelussa on aika pieni. Ns. metrokioskilaisia ei taida siellä olla enää juuri ketään. Metrokioskeilua ovat nämä idiotismit Viikin metroista, asemattomista minimetroista Laajasaloon ja niin edelleen. En tiedä, kenen idea on alunperin ollut tämä "metro ja omakotitaloja Östikaan", mutta se on kyllä niin metrokioskitouhua kuin olla ja voi.

Vaikka itse olen sitä mieltä, ettei länsimetro ole perusteltu hanke, että automatisointi on typerää ja lyhyet asemat typeryyden huippu ym. niin tämä kritiikki ei kyllä kohdistu HKL-Metroliikenteeseen, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Metroa operoidaan kustannustehokkaasti ja luotettavasti ja käsitykseni metroliikenneyksiköstä on muutenkin positiivinen. Esimerkiksi harrastajamyönteisyys on seikka, josta metroyksikkö voi totisesti ihailla, vaikka en itse metroharrastaja olekaan. Ja minua harmittaa myös HKL-ML:n puolesta se, ettei siellä olevaa tietotaitoa ole lainkaan käytetty eikä edes tahdottu käyttää hyväksi automatisointiasiassa. Se tulee menemään pieleen niin pahasti kuin vain voi, ja se kyllä metroyksikössä tiedetään. Mutta metrokioski ei taida kuunnella.  :Sad:

----------


## Elmo Allen

Yhdyn moniin edellisistä. Metrokioski on juuri se metrolinjausten suunnitelmia tehtaileva taho, ei HKL-Metroliikenne (jota mielestäni ovat nämä metrokioski-nimeä käyttäneet muistaneet arvostaa hyvin hoidetusta työstä; metron liikennöinnissähän ei sinänsä ole mitään huomautettavaa). HKL-suunnitteluyksikön lakattua ja sen viimeisen suunnittelujohtajankin vaihdettua KSV:lle metrokioskia on enää vaikea kohdistaa mihinkään yhteen paikkaan.

----------


## MaZo

> Yhdyn moniin edellisistä. Metrokioski on juuri se metrolinjausten suunnitelmia tehtaileva taho, ei HKL-Metroliikenne (jota mielestäni ovat nämä metrokioski-nimeä käyttäneet muistaneet arvostaa hyvin hoidetusta työstä; metron liikennöinnissähän ei sinänsä ole mitään huomautettavaa). HKL-suunnitteluyksikön lakattua ja sen viimeisen suunnittelujohtajankin vaihdettua KSV:lle metrokioskia on enää vaikea kohdistaa mihinkään yhteen paikkaan.


Tämän vuoksi onkin ollut vaikea ymmärtää mihin metrokioskilla viitataan, mutta nyt on taas sivistyneempi olo.  :Smile:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> ...mutta nyt on taas sivistyneempi olo.


Kuten isossa kirjassakin sanotaan: "kysyvälle vastataan ja koputtavalle avataan"  :Smile:  Sehän on näiden foorumien suola, ettei löydy niin outoa aihepiiriä, ettei joku tietäisi. Kunhan vain kysyy...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistaakseni Kouvo on lanseerannut tämän metrokioski-nimityksen. Pitäisi kai kysyä häneltä.


Vastaan omalta osaltani, kun termiä minäkin käytin.

On helppo todeta, että tulkitsen metrokioskin jotakuinkin samoin kuin tässä jo useampi kirjoittaja. Ja kuten heidän viesteistään on käynyt selväksi, on vaikea tai mahdoton määritellä metrokioskia exaktisti. Toinen samaa tarkoittava termi on metromafia, jota on yhtä mahdoton määritellä.

Helpompi ehkä on määritellä, mitä metrokioski ei tarkoita. Ja minusta se nimenomaan ei tarkoita HKL-Metroliikenneyksikköä. Sehän ei ole ollutkaan puuhastelemassa asioita, joita metrokioski on puuhastellut ja puuhastelee. Sitä on kuvannut hyvin ainakin toimittaja Tommy Pohjola HBL:stä. Hänen jutuistaan ja blogistaan on käynyt varsin selväksi, että HKL-Metroliikenne on sivustakatsoja ja -kärsijä näissä metrokioskin asioissa.

Minusta metrokioskin määrittelyssä on sekin vaikeus, että metrokioski on luonut metroharhan (vrt. HS:n taannoinen artikkeli erilaisista harhoista), joka tarkoittaa, että monet ihmiset uskovat metron olevan pelkkää hyvää ja kaikki kritiikki on pahaa ja tuomittavaa. Siten on suuri joukko ihmisiä, jotka ajattelevat ja toimivat samoin kuin metrokioski, mutta he eivät kuulu metrokioskiin, koska he eivät ole aktiivisia toimijoita, vaan seuraajia, myötäilijöitä ja luottamustoimissa tietenkin rahoituksen varmistajia.

Metroharhan uhreja ovat lähes kaikki poliitikot sekä toimittajat. Metroharhan ylläpitäminen onkin metrokioskin tärkein missio, koska sen avulla metrokioski pysyy hengissä. Eli se saa esittämänsä hankkeet läpi ja ensi päätöksen jälkeen lypsetyksi loputtomasti lisää rahaa budjettien ylityksiin ja erilaisiin pakollisiin hankintoihin ja rahareikiin.

Apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Sauri puuttui viime maanantain kaupunginhallituksen kokouksessa yhteen metroharhan oireeseen, loputtomaan budjettien ylityksiin ja uusiin muka yllättäviin hankintoihin, jotka ovat välttämättömiä, mutta niistä ei alussa puhuttu mitään. Saurin kritiikin lähtökohtana oli kaupugin talous- ja suunnittelukeskuksen lausunto rahankäytöstä. Olisiko tässä merkkejä metroharhan rakoilemisesta, josta on ollut merkkejä myös HKL:n johtokunnan kriittisessä suhtautumisessa automaattihankkeeseen ja päätös lopetta hanke Siemensin kanssa.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Kokonaisuudesta, ei niinkään WSP:n lausunnosta, on vielä todettava, että tietenkin liikennemalli on aivan oikeassa siinä, ettei metroradallakaan tarvita yli 10.000 hlö/h kapasiteettia suuntaansa nykyoloissa.


Kummallista siihen nähden, että Strafican raportin sivun 4 kaaviossa metrolla näyttäisi selvästi olevan yli 10 000 hlö/h suuntaansa jo nyt.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Metroharhan uhreja ovat lähes kaikki poliitikot sekä toimittajat. Metroharhan ylläpitäminen onkin metrokioskin tärkein missio, koska sen avulla metrokioski pysyy hengissä. Eli se saa esittämänsä hankkeet läpi ja ensi päätöksen jälkeen lypsetyksi loputtomasti lisää rahaa budjettien ylityksiin ja erilaisiin pakollisiin hankintoihin ja rahareikiin.


Metrokioskin olemassaolo ja identiteetti ovat mielenkiintoinen kysymys, mutta miljardien eurojen arvoinen kysymys on kuka on kioskin pitäjä ja mikä tämän motiivi.

Joitakin nimiähän on keskusteluissa jo heitelty pitkään, mutta jotenkin epäilys valtaa mielen voiko motivaatio olla vain yksittäisen (tai muutaman yksittäisen) henkilön harhaan ajautunut suuruudentavoittelu. Jotenkin en usko tähän. Siihen nähden kyseessä ovat liian isot rahat. Ymmärrän kyllä, että perässäjuoksijoihin ja harhaanjohdettuihin on helppo vedota tyhjällä suurkaupunkiretoriikalla ja kauniilla pilvilinnoilla. Mutta kun tosiasiat näyttävät ihan toisilta niin jokuhan tätä showta pyörittää. Ja sen jonkun motiivi tuskin ovat pilvilinnat vaan raha. Onko niin ettei Unto Valtasen tuomiolla ikinä puhdistettukaan metrotoimistoa lahjonnasta vaan samat voimat (ja heidän seuraajansa) ovat vaikuttaneet taustalla yhtäjaksoisesti kaikki nämä vuosikymmenet, syöttäen koko ajan uutta pajunköyttä herkkäuskoisille ja Helsingin suurkaupunki-identiteetistä epävarmoille poliitikoille ja virkamiehille?

Kysyn vaan retorisesti...

----------


## j-lu

> Metrokioskin olemassaolo ja identiteetti ovat mielenkiintoinen kysymys, mutta miljardien eurojen arvoinen kysymys on kuka on kioskin pitäjä ja mikä tämän motiivi.


EI sitä kukaan pidä. Kun mutkat oijotaan ja oikein yksinkertaistetaan, niin kyse on rahasta ja vallasta. Meidän yhteiskunta toimii sillä tavoin, että kenenkään ei tarvitse sinänsä syyllistyä vilunkiin ja silti homma pyörii. Joku (rakennusliike, maansiirtoturakoitsija tms) haluaa tehdä rahaa, joku (virkamies, päättäjä tms) uskoo asiaansa ja kun intressi kohtaa, niin syntyy hukkaputkea. 

Metrokioski (jonka olemuksen Ville O. Turunen loistavasti tiivisti) ei ole päässyt asemaansa siksi, että kyseessä olisivat pätevimmät ja näkemyksellisimmät joukkoliikennesuunnittelijat, että heidän joukkoliikennevälineensä olisi paras tai edes Helsingin oloihin sopivin tai mistään muustakaan "järkevästä syystä". Metrokioskilla on asemansa siksi, että heidän uskollaan on tehtävissä eniten helppoa rahaa. Vaikutusvaltaisista liike-elämän tukijoista ja suosittelijoista ei ole pulaa, olet sitten poliitikko tai virkamies, kunhan uskot metroon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joitakin nimiähän on keskusteluissa jo heitelty pitkään, mutta jotenkin epäilys valtaa mielen voiko motivaatio olla vain yksittäisen (tai muutaman yksittäisen) henkilön harhaan ajautunut suuruudentavoittelu. Jotenkin en usko tähän. Siihen nähden kyseessä ovat liian isot rahat. Ymmärrän kyllä, että perässäjuoksijoihin ja harhaanjohdettuihin on helppo vedota tyhjällä suurkaupunkiretoriikalla ja kauniilla pilvilinnoilla. Mutta kun tosiasiat näyttävät ihan toisilta niin jokuhan tätä showta pyörittää. Ja sen jonkun motiivi tuskin ovat pilvilinnat vaan raha. Onko niin ettei Unto Valtasen tuomiolla ikinä puhdistettukaan metrotoimistoa lahjonnasta vaan samat voimat (ja heidän seuraajansa) ovat vaikuttaneet taustalla yhtäjaksoisesti kaikki nämä vuosikymmenet, syöttäen koko ajan uutta pajunköyttä herkkäuskoisille ja Helsingin suurkaupunki-identiteetistä epävarmoille poliitikoille ja virkamiehille?


Metrokioskin pitäjiä tai "sopimusmyyjiä" ovat mielestäni helsinkiläiset itse, ja siinä sivussa jokunen espoolanien ja vantaalainen jotka ihan tosissaan haaveilevat, oli se sitten miten hullua tahansa, siitä että Suomessa olisi joskus kunnon suurkaupunki. Politikot ja johtavat virkamiehet ovat tietysti välikätenä mutta nyt kun keskustelua käydään yhä avoimemmin niin mun mielestäni jokaien voi katsoa itseään peiliin ja kysyä onko metrokioskilainen vai ei ja jos on niin so what! PK-seudulla rakennetaan paljon muutakin kuin metro jotka maksaa paljon rahaa mutta niitä ei kyseenalaisteta niin paljon.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Jani laajentaa kysymystä oikeaan suuntaan. Follow the money on vanha ja toimiva ohje. Joukkoliikennehankkeet eivät suurten rahojen piirejä kiinnosta, jos ne ovat mittasuhteiltaan kohtuullisia ja tavoittelevat ensisijaisesti arkisia parannuksia käyttäjille. Kiinnostus herää, kun investoinnit ovat niin suuria, että niissä alkaa liikkua ylimääräistä jaettavaa.

Siis follow the money: Ketkä omistavat nykyisten ja tulevaisuuteen suunniteltujen metrolinjausten maat, entä kiinteistöt? Ketkä pelasivat aikanaan Marjakehäradan mailla? Onko tontteja, kiinteistöjä, muuta omaisuutta jopa haalittu tarkoituksella tietoisena sopivan poliittisen päätöksen tuottamasta arvonnoususta? Onko sen jälkeen pyritty saamaan aikaan se sopiva päätös? Ketkä kaikki pääsevät osallisiksi alkaneista rakennushankkeista ja millä lapinreissuilla asiaan voi vaikuttaa? Ketkä poliitikot ovat pelanneet raskailla investoinneilla poliittisia tai aineellisia etuja itselleen? Ketkä muut vallankäyttäjät, kuten virkamiehet ovat tavalla tai toisella riippuvaisia jättihankkeista?

Seudulla toimii vain yksi tiedotusväline, jolla olisi kunnolliset resurssit tutkia näitä asioita. Sattuneesta syystä niin ei ole tapahtunut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jani laajentaa kysymystä oikeaan suuntaan. Follow the money on vanha ja toimiva ohje. Joukkoliikennehankkeet eivät suurten rahojen piirejä kiinnosta, jos ne ovat mittasuhteiltaan kohtuullisia ja tavoittelevat ensisijaisesti arkisia parannuksia käyttäjille. Kiinnostus herää, kun investoinnit ovat niin suuria, että niissä alkaa liikkua ylimääräistä jaettavaa.


Missä vedät rajan näiden välillä? Entä se muu yhteiskunnallinen hyöty isoista liikennehankkeista, täytyyhän asuntoja ja työpaikkojakin rakentaa jonnekin. Kysyykö kukaan enää 20+ vuoden päästä paljonko esim länsimetro maksoi tai kuka hyötyi siitä eniten?

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Rajaa ei tietenkään voi vetää, mutta siltä näyttää, että kun summat suurenevat, euroja alkaa virrata yhä enemmän myös itse asian ulkopuolelle.

----------


## hylje

> Missä vedät rajan näiden välillä? Entä se muu yhteiskunnallinen hyöty isoista liikennehankkeista, täytyyhän asuntoja ja työpaikkojakin rakentaa jonnekin. Kysyykö kukaan enää 20+ vuoden päästä paljonko esim länsimetro maksoi tai kuka hyötyi siitä eniten?
> 
> t. Rainer


Asuntoja ja työpaikkoja voi rakentaa kuule miljoonaan muuhunkin paikkaan kuin uutuuttaan kiiltävän metroaseman lähelle. Kaupunki on täynnä alikäytössä olevia katuja, joille mahtuu lisää joukkoliikennettä. Nykyiseenkin joukkoliikenteeseen mahtuu enemmän matkustajia äärimmäisen pienillä marginaalikustannuksia. Tylsiä ja poliittisesti epärealistisia näistä ratkaisuista tekee se, ettei näihin tarvitse miljardikaupalla tunnelia. Autoilukin vähän hidastuu.

Helsingissä on myös reippaasti potentiaalia rakentaa kaupunkia. Kaupunkia, jossa asuva ei olennaisesti tarvitse mitään liikennettä: palvelut, työpaikka ja asunto ovat reilun kävelymatkan sisällä. Ehkä osaan matkoista silti tarvitsee polkupyörää, autoa tai joukkoliikennettä. Tämä potentiaali on yhä olemassa, koska tälläistä kaupunkia ei ole rakennettu vuosikymmeniin. On kuulemma huonoa ja epätervettä elinympäristöä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Hmm... Espoossa ei haluta pitkiä laitureita, Helsingissä taas ei haluta lyhyitä. Halutaankohan Espoossa metroa laisinkaan? Alkaa vaikuttaa siltä, että ollaan saamassa seudulle kahta erilaista metrostandardia. Eikös tämä ollut niitä pikaratikkavastustajien ykkösvastauksia, että ei haluta uutta järjestelmää?

----------


## 339-DF

> Halutaankohan Espoossa metroa laisinkaan?


Ei sinne ole missään vaiheessa haluttu metroa. Tai ehkä joku on halunnut, mutteivät päättäjät ainakaan. Päättäjät halusivat kunnallisen itsenäisyyden, Kehä I:n tunneloinnin ja Kehä II:n jatkeen. Metro oli se hinta, joka näistä piti maksaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kummallista siihen nähden, että Strafican raportin sivun 4 kaaviossa metrolla näyttäisi selvästi olevan yli 10 000 hlö/h suuntaansa jo nyt.


Kulosaaren sillan suurimmaksi kuormitukseksi on jo useiden vuosien ajan sanottu 11.500 hlö/h suuntaansa. Yksi ydinargumentti metron kapasiteetin alentamiselle taas on ollut Kruunuvuoren raitiotie, jonka on sanottu alentavan Kulosaaren sillan metrokuormaa. Onhan se asia nähty jo Kruunuvuoren raitiotien matkustajaennusteissa vuosia sitten.

Kun kirjoitin yli 10.000, kysymys on suuruusluokista. Helsingin metron huippukuorma on kymmenen tuhannen luokassa. Se on siis enintään siinä luokassa, jossa voi olla syytä harkita metron rakentamista. Jo parikymmentä vuotta sitten opin, että metroa voi harkita, kun matkustajavirta ylittää 12.000 hlö/h suuntaansa. Mitattu huippukuorma Helsingissä ei yllä tähän, ja nyt ollaan vakuuttamassa päättäjiä ja kaupunkilaisia siitä, että metron kuorma tulee laskemaan pikemmin kuin kasvamaan.

Kun M200-sarjan junat tilattiin, niiden korirakenteeseen vaadittiin mahdollisuus kattovirroittimen asennukselle. Tuolloin oli ajatus, että metroa voitaisiin laajentaa toteuttamalla laajennuksia ilmajohtovirroituksella eli huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin siihenastinen metrorakentaminen. Se olikin oikea ajatus, kun kerran metron käyttäjämäärät eivät perustele täyseristettyä kallista rakennetta, johon sivukiskovirroitus johtaa.

Automatisointi on täysin päinvastainen hanke. Se lisää metroradan kustannuksia. Automatisointi on siksi täysin väärä toimenpide, jos väitetään kuormituksen enintään pysyvän ennallaan, mutta ei missään tapauksessa kasvavan merkittävästi.

Itse olen jokseenkin eri mieltä metron tulevaisuudesta kuin metrokioski tai automaattikioski, joka ei usko metron merkitykseen, palvelukykyyn ja houkuttelevuuteen. Pitkän aikavälin trendi on näkemykseni mukaan joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden JA absoluuttisen matkatuotoksen (henkilöä kohden) lisääntyminen. Tämä johtuu liikenteen ilmastopäästöjen alentamisesta sekä ihmisten arvojen ja asenteiden muutoksesta. Autoilu menettää statusarvonsa ja sen suhteellinen hinta tulee nousemaan. Ihmiset antavat kasvavaa arvoa omalle ajalleen, jota he eivät välitä tuhlata istuen autoissa ja stressaantumalla ruuhkissa. Kun vain tarjotaan perinteistä, lähiökautta edeltävää kaupunkirakentamista, jossa elämä on vähän tai ei ollenkaan autoriippuvaa, haja-asumisen suosio hiipuu.

Tulevaisuudessakaan en usko Helsingin rakentamisen tehokkuuden yltävän missään niin suureksi, etteikö katuverkolla ilman autoilua tultaisi toimeen. Metrosta ei siten koskaan tule välttämätöntä. Mutta koska se on tehty jo, kannattaa siitä ottaa mahdollisimman suuri hyöty. Ja tämän haluaa automaattikioski estää.

Ehkä kioskissa haaveillaan Viikin ja Töölön metroista paikkaamaan nykyisen metron kapasiteetin tahallista alentamista, koska tavoitteena on itsetarkoituksellinen metrorakentaminen, ei hyvä joukkoliikennejärjestelmä. Mutta minusta näyttää siltä, että liikkeellä ovat isommat voimat kuin metrokioski. Näille isommille markkinavoimille Pisara ja kaltaisensa hankkeet ovat kiinnostavampaia kuin mitä metrokioskilla on tarjota. Ja kun rahaa ja rakentamiskapasiteettia ei olekaan rajattomasti, rahat menevät kärkihankkeisiin, ei metrokioskin unelmiin.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Jo parikymmentä vuotta sitten opin, että metroa voi harkita, kun matkustajavirta ylittää 12.000 hlö/h suuntaansa. Mitattu huippukuorma Helsingissä ei yllä tähän, ja nyt ollaan vakuuttamassa päättäjiä ja kaupunkilaisia siitä, että metron kuorma tulee laskemaan pikemmin kuin kasvamaan.


Missähän näin vakuutellaan? Kyllä laskelmissa metron kuormitus kasvaa. Tähän vastataan lyhyemmällä vuorovälillä, jolloin saadaan enemmän tarjontaa kuin nyt ajetaan. Erimielisyyttä on siitä kasvaako se niin paljon, että tarvitaan myös pitkien laiturien koko kapasiteetti. Teoreettinen maksimikapasiteetti ja todellinen tarjottu kapasiteetti ovat kaksi eri asiaa.

12 000 henkilöä on jo metroa kevyempien ratkaisujen mielekkään toiminnan ylärajalla. Puhutaan kahden minuutin vuoroväleistä yleisesti hyväksytyillä 75 metrin yksiköillä. Näille osuuksille tarvitaan jokseenkin täydellinen eristys, jos halutaan ylläpitää hyvää linjanopeutta. Kaupunkikeskustoissa tai peltomaisemmissa pärjätään ilman. 

Järjestelmistä on hyvä erottaa tekniset ääriarvot ja optimaalinen toiminta-alue. 10 000 matkustajan suuntakuormien suuruusluokassa aletaan siirtyä vahvasti täyseristettyjen järjestelmien tontille. Varsinkin, kun huomioidaan järjestelmätason toimivuus. Siis esimerkiksi se, että yhteisellä osuudella kaikkia vuoroja ei useinkaan saada kuormitettua tasaisesti. Silloin toteutuva kapasiteetti ei vastaakaan teoreettista kapasiteettia. Esimerkiksi siksi, että kaikkia linjoja on palvelutason takia ajettava kohtuullisella vuorovälillä, vaikka kaikilla linjoilla ei olisi siihen tarvittavaa kysyntää maksimipituisella kalustolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Missähän näin vakuutellaan?


En nyt muista, kuulinko sen ensi kerran Richard Stangerilta vaiko yhdeltä kolmesta eurooppalaisesta asiantuntijasta, jotka olivat auditoimassa Helsingin liikennettä vuonna 1992.




> Kyllä laskelmissa metron kuormitus kasvaa.


Kyllä, nyt kun laskelmia on väännetty monetta kertaa, mutta aloitettiin siitä, ettei kasva. Sellaisin ajatuksin asemien lyhentäminen myytiin päättäjille ja kaupunkilaisille kevättalvella 2008. Lisäksi on hyvä muistaa, ettei asemien lyhentämistä ehdotettu siksi, ettei metrolla ole käyttäjiä, vaan siksi, että piti selittää, miten voidaan sanoa yli 800 miljoonan projektin hinnan olevan 714 miljoonaa.




> Tähän vastataan lyhyemmällä vuorovälillä, jolloin saadaan enemmän tarjontaa kuin nyt ajetaan. Erimielisyyttä on siitä kasvaako se niin paljon, että tarvitaan myös pitkien laiturien koko kapasiteetti. Teoreettinen maksimikapasiteetti ja todellinen tarjottu kapasiteetti ovat kaksi eri asiaa.


Minusta erimielisyys on siitä, onko mieltä ja tosiasiassa mahdollista lyhentää vuoroväliä niin, että tarjonta kasvaa yli nykyisen. Vuoroväliähän voidaan lyhentää vaikka heti jakamalla nykyiset 90 vaunua tunnissa 4-vaunuisiksi juniksi vuorovälille 2,7 minuuttia. Tähän ei tarvita 250 miljoonan kulunvalvontahankintaa, koska rata toimii todistetusti 2,5 minuutinkin vuorovälillä.

Ne riskit, jotka liittyvät nykyisen radan toimintaan nykyistä (4 min) lyhyemmällä vuorovälillä ovat aivan samat uudellakin kulunvalvonnalla: pysäkkiaikojen venyminen ihmismäärän vuoksi ja tekniset ongelmat, joiden vuoksi jokin juna välissä ei kulje kuten pitäisi. Kuljettajattomuus ja laituriovet tuovat vain lisää riskejä, ne eivät vähennä riskejä eivätkä lisää luotettavuutta. Ja lisäriskien päälle tulee toimintojen hidastuminen: pidempään kestävä pysähtyminen, pidemmät pysäkkiajat ovitoimintojen ja odotusaikojen vuoksi sekä autojonoille tyypillinen pumppausilmiö, jos yritetään ajaa liian lähekkäin.




> 12 000 henkilöä on jo metroa kevyempien ratkaisujen mielekkään toiminnan ylärajalla. Puhutaan kahden minuutin vuoroväleistä yleisesti hyväksytyillä 75 metrin yksiköillä. Näille osuuksille tarvitaan jokseenkin täydellinen eristys, jos halutaan ylläpitää hyvää linjanopeutta. Kaupunkikeskustoissa tai peltomaisemmissa pärjätään ilman.


Verrataanpa samoista lähtökohdista katurataa, mukaan lukien ratikan katurata autoilta eristettynä kuten kävelyalueilla, ja eritasorataa. 12.000 hlö/h kadulla vastaa suunnilleen 2/3 luotettavasta maksimikapasiteetista. Sama eli 2/3 eritasoradalla on 18.000 hlö/h. Kumpikaan järjestelmä ei toimi maksimillaan verkon päästä päähän, vaan kuormitetuimmat osat ovat pistemäisiä, keskeisiä pysäkki- ja asemavälejä.

Ratikan etuna on, että verkon kuormitetuimmalla kohdalla ei tarvitse noudattaa samaa linjanopeutta kuin vähemmän kuormitetuilla osilla. Suurin vuoromäärä hajautuu verkon laidoilla useille radoille, joilla vuoromäärä ei enää rajoita linjanopeutta. Metroissa tämä ei onnistu, koska verkko koostuu yksittäisistä radoista, joilla samat junat ajavat päästä päähän samalla vuorovälillä.

Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että ratikalla voi olla hetkittäin ja paikallisesti 60 vuoroa tunnissa täysin luotettavasti ja tehokkaasti, mutta metroilla alle 2 minuuttia alittaa riskirajan ja 1,5 minuuttia on ehdoton minimi ilman pelivaroja. Metrojen etu on pidempi junakoko, jolla voi paikata ratikkaan nähden pidempiä vuorovälejä.

Jos metrojuna lyhennetään ratikan pituuteen tai lähes siihen, metrolla ei olekaan enää kapasiteettietua. Kun unohdetaan sen pohdinta, mitä ovat HKL:n/HSL:n normikuormat ja verrataan vain junapituuksia, puhutaan realistisesti järjestelmien välisistä eroista.

Eli jos istumajärjestys on sama, ratikassa ja metrossa on pituutta kohden yhtä paljon matkustajia. Suurempi leveys antaa hieman etua metrolle, mutta vain eteisten kohdalla. Kun ratikan pituus voi olla 75 metriä ja jos metrojunan pituus on 85 metriä (= Helsingin 4 vaunua), pituudessa on etua metrolle. Mutta mikäli ratikka pystyy minuuttiin ja metro 1,5 minuuttiin, kokonaisuus jää ratikan eduksi. Tunnissa kulkee 4500 metriä ratikkaa ja 3400 metriä metrojunia. Ratikalla on tällöin 32 % suurempi välityskyky.

Ei ole kovin suurta järkeä rakentaa 510 kertaa kalliimpaa järjestelmää, jolla on alhaisempi kapasiteetti. Siksi maailman pisimmät metrojunat yltävät yli 150 metrin ja yleensäkin, kuten Euroopassa, ovat yli 100 metriä. Ja samasta syystä metrojunat kalustetaan usein pitkittäispenkein, joilla maksimoidaan seisontatila ja kapasiteetti junan pituusmetriä kohden.




> Siis esimerkiksi se, että yhteisellä osuudella kaikkia vuoroja ei useinkaan saada kuormitettua tasaisesti. Silloin toteutuva kapasiteetti ei vastaakaan teoreettista kapasiteettia. Esimerkiksi siksi, että kaikkia linjoja on palvelutason takia ajettava kohtuullisella vuorovälillä, vaikka kaikilla linjoilla ei olisi siihen tarvittavaa kysyntää maksimipituisella kalustolla.


Tämä on metrojärjestelmälle ominainen ongelma, koska rataverkon muoto ja linjasto ovat sama asia. Jos kaupunkirakenne ei metrolle sovellu, ei pidä tehdä metroa. Raitiotie tai bussijärjestelmä ovat silloin parempia ratkaisuja.

Kaikkea edellä sanottua voi kritisoida sillä, että metrojunathan ovat ratikoita leveämpiä eikä juuri missään ajeta 75 metrisiä ratikoita kaduilla minuutin vuorovälein. Vastaan näihin valmiiksi:

Valtaosa metroista on leveydeltään 2,65 metriä. Se on sama kuin useissa raitiotiejärjestelmissä ja leveys, jonka säädökset sallivat kaduille. Helsinki on leveämpi, mutta yli 3 metrin leveys on käytetty istumaväljyyden, ei junien kapasiteetin lisäämiseen. Siksi Helsingin metrojunien kapasiteetti pituutta kohden on vain vähän suurempi kuin 2,4 metriä leveällä ratikalla, jossa on myös 2+2 istuinjärjestys. Lisäksi Helsingistä on todettava, että juuri on julkisuudessa todisteltu, ettei 3,1 metrin leveydestä edes voi Helsingissä saada mitään kapasiteettihyötyä, koska silloin ylitetään sallittu kokonaispaino.

Kaduilla ajetaan harvoin 75-metrisiä junia minuutin vuorovälillä. Se ei johdu siitä, etteikö sellainen olisi mahdollista vaan siitä, ettei sellainen ole tarpeen. Ratikan radan rakentaminen on niin halpaa, että verkkoon on mielekkäämpää hakea lisäkapasiteettia rinnakkaisilla ja vaihtoehtoisilla radoilla kuin yrittää puristaa yhdestä radasta mahdollisimman paljon irti. Metrojen kohdalla tilanne on toisin, ja siksi kapasiteettia maksimoidaan sekä pitkin junin että ajamalla lähellä teoreettista ja luotettavaa minimivuoroväliä.

Helsingin automaattihankkeessa ja asemien lyhentämisessä toimitaan täysin edellä sanottuja periaatteita vastaan.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Tähän ei tarvita 250 miljoonan kulunvalvontahankintaa, koska rata toimii todistetusti 2,5 minuutinkin vuorovälillä.


Muistikuvieni mukaan on tosiaan todistettu kokeellisesti, että nykyinen järjestelmä ei toimi 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Rata toimii, mutta kulunvalvonta ei. Tiheämpi vuoroväli ei tosiaan vaaadi automaattia, mutta muutoksia kulunvalvontaan se vaatii.




> Ne riskit, jotka liittyvät nykyisen radan toimintaan nykyistä (4 min) lyhyemmällä vuorovälillä ovat aivan samat uudellakin kulunvalvonnalla: pysäkkiaikojen venyminen ihmismäärän vuoksi ja tekniset ongelmat, joiden vuoksi jokin juna välissä ei kulje kuten pitäisi.


Riskit kyllä. Toipumismekanismeissa on eroja. Jatkuva kulunvalvonta antaa häiriötilanteista palautumiseen tiettyjä etuja. Samoin junien kulun optimointi osana järjestelmää. Nopeudet tietenkin alentuvat palautumistilanteissa.




> Siksi Helsingin metrojunien kapasiteetti pituutta kohden on vain vähän suurempi kuin 2,4 metriä leveällä ratikalla, jossa on myös 2+2 istuinjärjestys.


Tämä väite edellyttää sillä tavalla vahvaa uskoa, että sitä vastaan on hankalaa argumentoida. Yksinkertaistaen mm. asematoiminnoissa on todella suuri ero, jos vaunussa mahtuu liikkumaan paremmin. Täysi 2,4 metrin vaunu alkaa olla pysäkeillä hankala, kun käytävät ovat tukossa. Metron käytävillä mahtuu ohi aivan eri tavalla.

Minä siis väitän: Kahden vaunuparin metrojunaan mahtuu mielekkäästä lähes 50 % enemmän matkustajia kuin 75 metrin ratikkajunaan. 




> Kaduilla ajetaan harvoin 75-metrisiä junia minuutin vuorovälillä. Se ei johdu siitä, etteikö sellainen olisi mahdollista vaan siitä, ettei sellainen ole tarpeen. Ratikan radan rakentaminen on niin halpaa, että verkkoon on mielekkäämpää hakea lisäkapasiteettia rinnakkaisilla ja vaihtoehtoisilla radoilla kuin yrittää puristaa yhdestä radasta mahdollisimman paljon irti.


60 vuoroa tunnissa on tosiaan äärimmäisen harvinaista kadulla. Karlsruhessa ei ainakaan ajeta näin, vaikka huomattava osa vuoroväleistä on minuutin. Helsingissä metro on täysi Kalasataman paikkeilla, joten todella pitkää matkaa saataisiin ajaa tiheintä mahdollista vuoromäärää. En näe miten tästä saataisiin kovin hyvää järjestelmää aikaiseksi. Joko nopeus alentuisi tai pitäisi varata lähes kaikki vähänkään leveämmät keskustan kadut ratikkaväyliksi. Järjestelmän selkeys, vaihdot ja mahdollisuudet kuljettajaa matkustajat oikeisiin kohteisiin tehokkaasti kärsisivät tästä.

Mikä ei toki tarkoita, että kannattaisin metron junapituuden lyhentämistä. Tulkitsen kuitenkin vaikutuset eri tavalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Riskit kyllä. Toipumismekanismeissa on eroja. Jatkuva kulunvalvonta antaa häiriötilanteista palautumiseen tiettyjä etuja. Samoin junien kulun optimointi osana järjestelmää. Nopeudet tietenkin alentuvat palautumistilanteissa.


Jatkuva kulunvalvonta voidaan kuitenkin toteuttaa ilman automaattiakin. Eikös silloin aikanaan automaatista päätettäessä yksi vaihtoehto ollut jatkuva kulunvalvonta kuljettajin, investointi 70Me? Vai muistanko väärin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistikuvieni mukaan on tosiaan todistettu kokeellisesti, että nykyinen järjestelmä ei toimi 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Rata toimii, mutta kulunvalvonta ei. Tiheämpi vuoroväli ei tosiaan vaaadi automaattia, mutta muutoksia kulunvalvontaan se vaatii.


2,5 minuutin vuoroväli oli käytössä lyhyen ajan 2002. Sitä ennen oli vuosia käytössä 3 minuuttia. Muistan, että foorumin metrokuljettajilta tuli joskus tännekin selvitys siitä, mikä touhussa mätti. Ja minulle jäi siitä mielikuva, että asiaa ei kyllä edes yritetty hoitaa ihan putkeen ja päälle tuli vielä siltaremontti.

Helsingin metro on kuitenkin tehty 2,5 minuutin vuorovälille ja ajettavaksi periaatteella, että perässä tuleva juna lähtee kun edellä oleva lähtee edessä olevalta asemalta. Asemien välit ovat pääsääntöisesti alle 2 minuuttia. Kahta minuuttia pystytään ja on ajettu maailman metroissa ilman nykyaikaista jatkuvaa kulunvalvontaa vuosikaudet, joten en epäile, etteikö Helsingin teknisesti hyvin toimivassa metrossa se onnistuisi, kunhan vain siihen ryhdytään ja otetaan se tosissaan. Vaatinee varmasti opettelunsa, mutta se ei ole este. Vai eikö helsingin metro pärjää 1950-luvun teknologialle?

En kuitenkaan viittaa kokeella niinkään tuohon vuoteen 2002 kuin siihen, että vähän väliä häiriöiden sattuessa ajetaan paria minuuttia. Automaattipropagandan mukaan sellainen ei ole mahdollista.




> Riskit kyllä. Toipumismekanismeissa on eroja. Jatkuva kulunvalvonta antaa häiriötilanteista palautumiseen tiettyjä etuja. Samoin junien kulun optimointi osana järjestelmää. Nopeudet tietenkin alentuvat palautumistilanteissa.


Jatkuva kulunvalvonta on parempi kuin kiinteävälinen. Mutta kuten 339-DF totesi, kulunvalvonnan tehostamiseen ei tarvita kuljettajattomuutta eikä lähes 200 miljoonan kustannuksia kuljettajattomuuden vaatimuksista laituriovineen, turvajärjestelyiden uusimisineen, junien remontteineen, varikon uusimiseen jne. Eli eihän touhussa tosiasiallisesti ole kysymys vuorovälin lyhentämisestä vaan pakkomielteisestä kuljettajien poistamisesta, jota yritetään perustella väittämällä, ettei kuljettajia poistamatta vuoroväliä voi lyhentää. Juuri sen vuoksi HKL:n viestinnässä asia esitetään aina muodossa automatisoinnin mahdollistama vuorovälinen lyhentäminen.




> Minä siis väitän: Kahden vaunuparin metrojunaan mahtuu mielekkäästä lähes 50 % enemmän matkustajia kuin 75 metrin ratikkajunaan.


En kiistä 3,1 metriä leveän vaunun väljyyden merkitystä verrattuna vaunuun, jossa keskikäytävän leveys on 50 cm. Mutta jos toimiva kapasiteetti on 50 % enemmän 85 m metrojunalla kuin 75 m ratikkajunalla, niin kuviossa ei ole järkeä. Sitä 85 metrin metrojunaa ei nimittäin saa vain 50 % suuremmalla hinnalla kuin 75 metrin ratikan.

Kun metro täkäläisen käytännön mukaan maksaa luokkaa 10 kertaa niin paljon kuin ratikan rata, radalla pitäisi olla 10-kertainen kapasiteetti, että ratainvestointi olisi samanarvoinen. Tähänhän ei päästä koskaan eikä missään. Sillä jos junan matkustamojen pituus on 120 m ja sisäleveys 3 m, 1,5 min vuorovälillä kulkee tunnissa 14.400 m2 matkustamoalaa. Ratikalla voi kulkea 70 metriä matkustamoa ja otetaan meidän kapean Transtech-vaunumme sisäleveys 2,3 m, niin minuutin vuoroväli tekee 9.660 m2 tunnissa. Jos tilankäytön tehokkuus on sama, metro on jotakuinkin 1,5 kertaa tehokkaampi. Jos metrojunan tilankäyttö on väljempää, tilanne huononee metron kannalta.

Jos metrojunaa lyhennetään 1/3 kuten ollaan tekemässä, ja uskotaan, että se halventaa metrorataa 10 %, metro ja ratikka ovat yhtä tehokkaat, mutta metrorata vaan maksaa 9 kertaa niin paljon kuin ratikkarata.

Jos lasketaan niin, että ratikka pysähtyy 3 kertaa niin tiheästi kuin metro (Hesan tilanne) ja verrataan liikennöintikustannuksia, 75-metristen raitiovaunujunien liikennöinti maksaa yli 3 kertaa niin paljon kuin 85-metristen metrojunien liikennöinti. Tällaisessa laskelmassa joutuu tekemään koko joukon olettamuksia, koska Helsingin liikenteestä ei tarvittavia tilastotietoja saa.

Liikennöinnin kustannusero tasoittaa radan hintaeroa, mutta metron paikkakilometrit tulevan kalliimmiksi, vaikka 85-metrinen metro olisi 50 % 75-metristä ratikkaa tehokkaampi. Kun metrolla ajetaan 6-vaunuisia junia, paikkakilometrin kokonaishinta tulee hieman pienemmäksi kuin 75-metrisellä raitiovaunulla.




> 60 vuoroa tunnissa on tosiaan äärimmäisen harvinaista kadulla. Karlsruhessa ei ainakaan ajeta näin, vaikka huomattava osa vuoroväleistä on minuutin. Helsingissä metro on täysi Kalasataman paikkeilla, joten todella pitkää matkaa saataisiin ajaa tiheintä mahdollista vuoromäärää. En näe miten tästä saataisiin kovin hyvää järjestelmää aikaiseksi.


Karlsruhessa ajetaan minuutin vuorovälejä, ja jokainen juna voisi olla 75 metriä pitkä. Mutta kuten sanoin, ei ole tarpeen. Enkä minäkään pidä kovin hyvänä ajatuksena sitä, että metrolla joudutaan tiheimpään mahdolliseen vuoroväliin. Mutta niitä lääkkeitähän sille asialle HKL tarjoaa itse, ja ne ovat aivan samoja, minkä vuoksi kirjoitin, ettei ratikalla ole tarpeen ajaa pitikiä osuuksia maksimaalisella vuorotiheydellä: hajautetaan matkustajavirrat niiden keskittämisen sijasta.

Hajauttamisen merkitystä ja hyödyllisyyttähän Strafican raportti todistaa. Seudun asunnot, työpaikat ja asiointikohteet eivät sijaitse niin, että on järkevää tehdä käytännössä vain yksi joukkoliikennerata, jonka kautta Itä-Helsingistä pääsee muualle seudulle  kiertämällä kantakaupungin kautta. Kun Strafica laittaa malliinsa ainokaiselle metrolle vaihtoehtoisia yhteyksiä, metron kuormitus hajautuu näille yhteyksille. Syynä se, että ne vastaavat paremmin liikkumistarpeita kuin metrolla kantakaupungin kautta kiertäminen.

Nyt siis todistetaan, ettei metro ole tarpeellinen ja hajautettu joukkoliikenneverkko korvaa sen, kun yritetään todistella automaattihankkeen kanssa keksittyä ajatusta alentaa metron kapasiteettia. Automaatin kanssa on viritetty ansa metron surmaksi, ja nyt se ansa on laukeamassa.

Strafican liikennemallilaskelmat todistavat metron tarpeettomuutta liikennevirtojen näkökulmasta. Tämän keskustelun yhteydessä tekemäni kustannusten ja kapasiteettien haarukointi osoittaa metron taloudellisesti järjettömäksi, jos sen täydelle kapasiteetille ei ole käyttöä. Tai kääntäen, laskelmat osoittavat hajautetun joukkoliikenneverkon taloudellisesti mielekkäämmäksi kuin keskitetyn metron.




> Mikä ei toki tarkoita, että kannattaisin metron junapituuden lyhentämistä. Tulkitsen kuitenkin vaikutuset eri tavalla.


Minä pidän metroa seudulle turhana rahantuhlauksena, enkä varmaan olisi voinut koskaan saada asialle parempaa ja uskottavampaa todistusta kuin tämä kapasiteetin alentamisen todistelu. Mutta olen kuitenkin sillä kannalla, että kun metroon rahat on jo upotettu, niin ei sitä pidä kuitenkaan huonommaksi muuttaa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hajauttamisen merkitystä ja hyödyllisyyttähän Strafican raportti todistaa. Seudun asunnot, työpaikat ja asiointikohteet eivät sijaitse niin, että on järkevää tehdä käytännössä vain yksi joukkoliikennerata, jonka kautta Itä-Helsingistä pääsee muualle seudulle  kiertämällä kantakaupungin kautta. Kun Strafica laittaa malliinsa ainokaiselle metrolle vaihtoehtoisia yhteyksiä, metron kuormitus hajautuu näille yhteyksille. Syynä se, että ne vastaavat paremmin liikkumistarpeita kuin metrolla kantakaupungin kautta kiertäminen.
> 
> Nyt siis todistetaan, ettei metro ole tarpeellinen ja hajautettu joukkoliikenneverkko korvaa sen, kun yritetään todistella automaattihankkeen kanssa keksittyä ajatusta alentaa metron kapasiteettia. Automaatin kanssa on viritetty ansa metron surmaksi, ja nyt se ansa on laukeamassa.
> 
> Strafican liikennemallilaskelmat todistavat metron tarpeettomuutta liikennevirtojen näkökulmasta. Tämän keskustelun yhteydessä tekemäni kustannusten ja kapasiteettien haarukointi osoittaa metron taloudellisesti järjettömäksi, jos sen täydelle kapasiteetille ei ole käyttöä. Tai kääntäen, laskelmat osoittavat hajautetun joukkoliikenneverkon taloudellisesti mielekkäämmäksi kuin keskitetyn metron.
> 
> 
> Minä pidän metroa seudulle turhana rahantuhlauksena, enkä varmaan olisi voinut koskaan saada asialle parempaa ja uskottavampaa todistusta kuin tämä kapasiteetin alentamisen todistelu. Mutta olen kuitenkin sillä kannalla, että kun metroon rahat on jo upotettu, niin ei sitä pidä kuitenkaan huonommaksi muuttaa.


Päätös itä-länsisuuntaisen keskustan kautta kulkevan metron rakentamisesta tehtiin 43 vuotta sitten ja silloin ei ollut käytössä kaikkkia niitä suunnittelumenetelmiä ja filosofioita oikeanmallisesta kaupunista kuin nyt on. Metro oli riskihanke, mutta ei silti turha. Jos tarkastaa vaihtoehtoja niin ainoa realistinen olisi ollut Stadtbahn-tyyppinen esimetro joka alittaa keskustan tunnelissa samaa reittiä kuin metro nyt. Hinta olisi suurinpiirtein sama kuin metrolla osuudella Herttoniemi-Ruoholahti, esikaupunkialueilla hiukan halvempi tai olisi saanut rataa kymmenisen kilometriä enemmän samalla hinnalla kuin raskasta metroa. Jos ei vähintään em esimetroa vaan pysytty busseissa olis tehty olisi Helsingin keskusta täyttynyt busseista ja keskusta olisi paljon epäviihtyisämpi paikka kuin nyt, ruuhkat pahempia ja kaupunkirakenne olisi hajaantunut keskustan ulkopuolelle ja olisi johtanut autoliikenteen kasvuun. Länsimetron 40 vuotta kestäneen viivyttelyn ansiosta autoliikenteen osuus  on kasvanut Espoon sisällä ja Helsingin ja Espoon välisessä työmatkaliikenteessä suuremmaksi kuin mitä se on muualla pääkaupunkiseudulla vastaavanlaisten aluekeskusten välilllä jossa on käytössä joko metro tai lähijunayhteys. Lisäksi itä-länsisuuntaista metroa täydentää jo valmiiksi rakennettu lähijunaverkko sekä suunnitellut pikaraitiotiet kuten jokeri ja keskusta-Laajasalo.

Aiheeseen palatakseni metron automatisointihanke oli kanssa riskihanke ja päätös tehtiin n 5 vuotta sitten ja syitä miksi hanke ei ole edennyt täysin alkuperäisessä aikataulusssa ovat osittain muuttuneet olosuhtet mm talven lumisuuden ja kylmyyden osalta, sekä se, että kuviteltiin että sen ajankohdan kaavoituspoliittisessa tilanteessa Otaniemen ja Tapiolan asemia ei voida sijoittaa muualle kuin jyrkän S-mutkan molemmin puolin joka pakotta asemalaitureiden lyhentämiseen 2 vaunuparin mittaisiksi. 

Metron automatisointipäätöksen jälkeen on Espoossa tehty poliittisia päätöksiä Tapiolan liikekeskustan osittaiseta purkamisesta ja uudelleenrakentamissesta joka olisi mahdollistanut toisen sijainnin Tapiolan asemalle joka olisi sallinut loivemman mutkan Tapiolan ja Otaniemen asemien välille, ja vastaavasti pidemmät laiturit,  mikä olisi tehnyt metron vuorovälinn lyhentämisestä automaattiajon avulla turhan. 

Tämä kaikki johtuu siitä että koska Espoo ja Helsinki ovat eri kuntia ja päätöksentekoa kaupunkien yhteisistä isommista infrahankkeista kuten metrosta ei ole voitu sopia yksityiskohdista niin tarkasti koska jotkut asiat riippuvat päätöksistä jotka tehdään yhdessä  kaupungissa ja toiset asiat toisessa kaupungissa ja ajallisesti päätökset eivät synny siinä järjestyksessä mikä mahdollistaisi järkevimmän toteutustavan, vaan joudutaan aloittamaan hankkeita riskejä ottamalla.

Pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkien yhdistäminen poistaisi päätöksenteon eriaikaisuudesta johtuvia riskejä tärkeiden koko seutua palvelevien hankkeiden lopullisessa toteutumisessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## juhanahi

> ja syitä miksi hanke ei ole edennyt täysin alkuperäisessä aikataulusssa ovat osittain muuttuneet olosuhtet mm talven lumisuuden ja kylmyyden osalta, sekä se, että kuviteltiin että sen ajankohdan kaavoituspoliittisessa tilanteessa Otaniemen ja Tapiolan asemia ei voida sijoittaa muualle kuin jyrkän S-mutkan molemmin puolin joka pakotta asemalaitureiden lyhentämiseen 2 vaunuparin mittaisiksi.


Automaattihankkeen myöhästyminen ei johdu talviolosuhteista eikä varsinkaan Otaniemen ja Tapiolan asemista. Kyllä se johtuu erinäisistä sopimuskiistoista, ja siitä, että automatisoitujen junien sarjatuotannon sijasta ollaan edelleen protokappaleen rakentelu- ja testailuvaiheessa.

Eivätkä talviolosuhteet ole miksikään muuttuneet. Ajamiseen vaikuttavat nimenomaan lumipöllykelit ja silloin alustaan kertyvä lumi, joka sitten vielä sulaa tunnelissa. Tällaisia olosuhteita on ollut ja on joka talvi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Automaattihankkeen myöhästyminen ei johdu talviolosuhteista eikä varsinkaan Otaniemen ja Tapiolan asemista. Kyllä se johtuu erinäisistä sopimuskiistoista, ja siitä, että automatisoitujen junien sarjatuotannon sijasta ollaan edelleen protokappaleen rakentelu- ja testailuvaiheessa.
> 
> Eivätkä talviolosuhteet ole miksikään muuttuneet. Ajamiseen vaikuttavat nimenomaan lumipöllykelit ja silloin alustaan kertyvä lumi, joka sitten vielä sulaa tunnelissa. Tällaisia olosuhteita on ollut ja on joka talvi.


Tarkoitin sitä että laitureiden lyhentämiseen ei olisi tarvittu mennä lainkaan jos olisi tiedetty että Tapiolan asema olisi voitu rakentaa vähän pohjoisemmaksi kuin mihin se nyt päätettiin rakentaa.

Talviolosuhteet ovat vaikeuttaneet laituriovien toimintaa jotka ovat ainakin HKL:n mielestä koko automamtimetron toiminnan edellytys.

 t. Rainer

----------


## juhanahi

> Talviolosuhteet ovat vaikeuttaneet laituriovien toimintaa


Viime talvenkin suht säännöllisesti junia Vuosaaren oville sihtailleena ja ovia kaukosäätimestä käyttäneenä en kyllä havainnut kertaakaan talviolosuhteista johtunutta vikaa. Nyttemmin korjattuja yhteysongelmia kaukosäätimen kanssa kylläkin oli, ja lisäksi kollegoilta olen välillä kuullut juttua erinäisistä yksittäisistä häiriöistä, jotka ovat yleensä olleet lähinnä bitti poikittain -tyyppisiä. Kerro toki tarkemmin, jos sinulla on tietoa häiriöiden syistä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viime talvenkin suht säännöllisesti junia Vuosaaren oville sihtailleena ja ovia kaukosäätimestä käyttäneenä en kyllä havainnut kertaakaan talviolosuhteista johtunutta vikaa. Nyttemmin korjattuja yhteysongelmia kaukosäätimen kanssa kylläkin oli, ja lisäksi kollegoilta olen välillä kuullut juttua erinäisistä yksittäisistä häiriöistä, jotka ovat yleensä olleet lähinnä bitti poikittain -tyyppisiä. Kerro toki tarkemmin, jos sinulla on tietoa häiriöiden syistä.


No en tiedä. En tosin asu metroradan varrellla mutta kovina talvina 2009-2011 olosuhteet olivat sellaiset että raideliikenne Skandinaviassa yleisesti ottaen oli paikoittain romahtamisillaan. Automaattimetrosta päätetäessä ei oltu varauduttu ollenkaan sellaiseen. Tietysti manuaalimetronkin liikenne kärsii sellaisissa olosuhteissa mutta liikenteen pystyy jotenkin hoitamaan. Sinänsä viisasta että länsimetro päätettiin rakentaa kokonaan tunneliin mutta idässä metro on päälisin puolin maanpäällinen ja koko linja joutuu toimimaan sen takia itäisen osuuden määräämillä reunaehdoilla.

Kirjoitin yleisesti siitä että suuriin infrahankkeisiin liittyy riskejä ja yleensä on muotia väittää että metron tyyppisissä ne ovat suurimmat, mutta toteutuvatko riskeistä johtuvat vahingot  aina varmimmin juuri metrossa?

Vahinkoja voi toteutua myös kevyemmän raideliikenteen isoissa hankinnoissa, vaikka riskit aluksi näyttäisivät pienemmiltä, kuten Variotram-raitiovaunujen hankinnassa HKL:lle 1990-luvulla osoisttautui. 

Paljonkohan rahaa olisi säästetty jos Variotramit olisivat olleet niin luotettavia kuin mitä valmistaja lupasi ja HKL:n päättäjät olivat
 uskoneet? Olisi vältytty kokonaan uuden vaunusarjan suunnittelulta ja tilaamiselta Transtechilta 2010-luvulla. Variotramit edustavat muotoilussa ja matkustusmukavuudessa kaikkien aikojen parhaimmiksi raitiovaunuiksi Helsingissä ja suurin piirtein metron veroista kyytiä tarjoten, mutta kun luotettavuus ei ollut vaunutyypin vahvimpia puolia niin minkäs sille voi?

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Variotramit edustavat muotoilussa ja matkustusmukavuudessa kaikkien aikojen parhaimmiksi raitiovaunuiksi Helsingissä ja suurin piirtein metron veroista kyytiä tarjoten


[_citation needed_]

----------


## hmikko

> Olisi vältytty kokonaan uuden vaunusarjan suunnittelulta ja tilaamiselta Transtechilta 2010-luvulla.


Vanhoja vaunuja pitäisi korvata joka tapauksessa, mutta totta on tietysti, että jos Variotram olisi ollut menestynyt tuote, niin niitä olisi yksinkertaisesti voinut ostaa lisää. Tämä on tietysti kaikki jossittelua. Ensimmäisen sukupolven matalalattiavaunujen kanssa oli samoja vaikeuksia  Göteborgista Melbourneen ja suunnilleen joka paikassa siinä välissä, joten kun Helsinki oli ensimmäisten joukossa asialla ja kaupungin rataverkko on hankalimmasta päästä, ongelmia tuskin olisi voinut välttää. Ja vertailun vuoksi, koko Transtech-hankinta taitaa maksaa vähemmän (113 Meur) kuin metron automatisointi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja vertailun vuoksi, koko Transtech-hankinta taitaa maksaa vähemmän (113 Meur) kuin metron automatisointi.


Saadaanko sillä hinnalla korvattua kaikki vanhat korkealattiavaunut? Ei taideta saada. Kun päätettiin hankkia Variotrameja oli vissiin tavoitteena ettei korkealattiakalustolla enää ajettaisi 2020, että koko Helsingin raitioverko olisi modernisoitu "light-metro" tasoiseksi siihen mennesä, Jokeri valmis jne. 

Automaattimetron kohdalla on sikäli ikävä tilanne että automatiikka ei paranna palvelutasoa, ellei tiheämpi vuoroväli todella toteudu ja junien matka-ajat eivät pitene nykyisestään.

En epäile etteikö metro joskus kulje ilman kuljettajaa. Mutta paljon rahaa ja aikaa hukattiin kun otaksuttiin esim että vanha M100 kalusto voisi ilman suurempia muutoksia toimia rinnan uuden kaluston kanssa ilman kuljettajaa, ja kun toteutusaikataulu sidottiin länsimetron valmistumisaikatauluun. Sinänsä loogista että niin tehtiin että vältyttiin päällekkäisinvestoinnilta mutta kun on 3 isoa osahanketta samalla aikataululla joilla on kaikilla omat riskinsä, niin olisi pitänyt ennakoida että joku niistä voi ihan oikeasti realisoitua.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Saadaanko sillä hinnalla korvattua kaikki vanhat korkealattiavaunut? Ei taideta saada. Kun päätettiin hankkia Variotrameja oli vissiin tavoitteena ettei korkealattiakalustolla enää ajettaisi 2020, että koko Helsingin raitioverko olisi modernisoitu "light-metro" tasoiseksi siihen mennesä, Jokeri valmis jne.


Saadaan. Korkealattiavaunuja on tänään jäljellä enää museokalustossa sekä vanhassa nivelraitiovaunusarjassa. Transtechien tullessa osa vanhoista nivelistä on saanut matalan osan ja loput voidaan poistaa käytöstä.

Tietysti on suotavaa, että raitioverkko laajentuisi niin nopeasti että vanhoille nivelille on käyttöä, mutta silloin nekin kannattaa pidentää matalalla osalla.

----------


## hmikko

> Jokeri valmis jne.


Aiheen vierestä, mutta Jokerin hankesuunnitelmastahan päätetään mahdollisesti tänään näillä hetkillä. Jokeri voisi aivan hyvin olla valmis vuoteen 2020 mennessä. Sitä rakentamaan ryhdyttäessä tiedetään myös, toimivatko Transut ja kannattaako niitä ostaa Jokerille, joten ainakaan sen osalta ei pitäisi syntyä ihmeempiä riskejä.

----------


## Kaid

> Variotramit edustavat muotoilussa ja matkustusmukavuudessa kaikkien aikojen parhaimmiksi raitiovaunuiksi Helsingissä ja suurin piirtein metron veroista kyytiä tarjoten, mutta kun luotettavuus ei ollut vaunutyypin vahvimpia puolia niin minkäs sille voi?


Variot ovat rumia niin ulkoa kuin sisältä ja häviävät matkustusmukavuudessa selvästi Valmetin nivelvaunuille. Voittavat kyllä metron kovine muovisohvineen, mutta siihen ei paljoa vaaditakkaan.




> [_citation needed_]

----------


## kuukanko

> Tarkoitin sitä että laitureiden lyhentämiseen ei olisi tarvittu mennä lainkaan jos olisi tiedetty että Tapiolan asema olisi voitu rakentaa vähän pohjoisemmaksi kuin mihin se nyt päätettiin rakentaa.


Tällekin tiedolle voisit antaa lähteen. Minun muistini sanoo, että länsimetron linjaus oli suunniteltu pitkille asemille ja aivan viime hetkellä asemia päätettiin lyhentää.

----------


## hmikko

Tommy Pohjola kirjoittaa blogissaan tapaamisestaan Pekka Saurin kanssa:




> Pekka Sauri joutuu tänään illalla puhujapömpeliin anomaan lisää rahaa.
> 
>  Saa olla viimeinen kerta, hän sanoo.
> 
> Eli apulaiskaupunginjohtajan mitta on täysi. Tunteen aitoudesta on paha sanoa mitään mutta ainakin taiteellinen vaikutelma oli hyvä kun eilen metrofyrkoista keskustelimme. Melkein näin savun nousevan korvista.


Kyse on siis varikkorahoista, automatisoinnin "kyllä se raastuvassa paranee" -etenemissopimus menee siinä ohella.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällekin tiedolle voisit antaa lähteen. Minun muistini sanoo, että länsimetron linjaus oli suunniteltu pitkille asemille ja aivan viime hetkellä asemia päätettiin lyhentää.


Raideyvassa http://www.raideyva.fi/selvitys/arviointiselostus.pdf vuodelta 2005 on kartta jonka mukaan Tapiolan asema on 100 m pohjoisempana kuin nyt ja bussiterminaali kokonaan eri paikassa kuin sittemmin päätettiin. YVAsssa lukee: "Niittymaan asemalta tunnelirata jatkuu Tapiolan asemalle, joka sijoittuu Länsituulentien alle. Itäinen lippuhalli on Tapionaukiolle sijoitetun bussiterminaalin keskellä ja läntinen lippuhalli Länsituulenkujan ja Tapiontorille johtavan kujan risteyksen alla noin tasolla + 8.00." 

Kun metrosuunnitelmia hiottiin, päätettiin asemakaavassa maisemallisista syistä ja bussiliikenteen sujuvuden vuoksi siirtää asema n 100 m etelämmäs Merituulentien ja nykyisen bussiterminaalin alle. Myöhemmin alettiin valmistella kaavaa jossa koko Tapiolan keskusta pistetään remonttiin lukuunottamatta vanhinta osaa eli Tapiontoria. Jos  aseman paikasta päätetäessä olisi tiedetty että lähes koko keskusta puretaan ja rakennetaan uudestaan, olisi Tapiolan metroasemalle ja bussiterminaalille varmasti löydetty raidegeometrian osalta sopivampi paikka joka olisi sallinut täyspitkät laiturit. Tapiolan asemakaavamuutosten läpimeno vaikutti epävarmalta metrosta päätettäessä koska kysessä on "kansallismaisema" ja Tapiolan asukasjärjestöt ovat aina vastustaneet kaikkia suurempia muutoksia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

Tulihan se Hesari pääkirjoituskin sieltä, tosin aika oudosti otsikoituna:

http://www.hs.fi/paakirjoitukset/Met...a1346209887511

----------


## ViviP

Loogistahan (kai?) olisi, että metroa vastustaneet tahot puolustaisivat lyhyitä asemia. Näin vältyttäisiin niiltä metrovaikutuksilta, esimerkiksi raskaalta kaavoitukselta, jotka olivat vastustuksen perusteina. Nyt kuitenkin Länsimetroa ajaneet tahot puoltavat kiivaasti tynkäasemia.  :Laughing: 

Varmaan on jossain sanottukin, mutta miksi pitkän aseman tekeminen Tapiolaan Merituulentielle on mahdotonta?

----------


## Kani

> Tulihan se Hesari pääkirjoituskin sieltä, tosin aika oudosti otsikoituna:
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/paakirjoitukset/Met...a1346209887511


Ja normaaliin tapaan syyllisiä haetaan Espoosta, vaikka lyhytasemalobbauksen pääkonttori on koko ajan ollut Helsingissä.

----------


## hmikko

> Varmaan on jossain sanottukin, mutta miksi pitkän aseman tekeminen Tapiolaan Merituulentielle on mahdotonta?


Ongelma, jos sellainen on, on Otaniemen mutka, jonka kaarteet ovat nykyisellään tiukemmat kuin metron suunnitteluperiaatteissa suositellaan (luokkaa 450 m kun suositus on 600 m). Ratageometrian on siis väitetty rajoittavan asemien pidentämistä, koska pitkien asemien sovittaminen johtaisi liian mutkaiseen rataan (=hitaampiin nopeuksiin kuin metroon halutaan hyväksyä). Vastaväite on, että nyt rakenteilla olevat tunnelit on suunniteltu pitkien asemien geometrialle, mutta asemia yksinkertaisesti lyhennettiin suunnitelmissa jälkikäteen ja ne voisi pidentää uudelleen ilman geometriaongelmia. En tiedä, mikä tässä on totuus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varmaan on jossain sanottukin, mutta miksi pitkän aseman tekeminen Tapiolaan Merituulentielle on mahdotonta?


Vastaisiko joku raide-asiantuntija (Antero tai Late) ilman kiihkoilua: Voidaanko nykyisen lukkoon lyödyn länsimetron linjauksen Otaniemen ja Tapiolan asemien laitureita pidentää 3 vaunuparin pituisiksi ilman että rikotaan jotain turvanormeja tai juna joutuisi ajamaan niiden asemien välilä ryömintävauhtia?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Loogistahan (kai?) olisi, että metroa vastustaneet tahot puolustaisivat lyhyitä asemia. Näin vältyttäisiin niiltä metrovaikutuksilta, esimerkiksi raskaalta kaavoitukselta, jotka olivat vastustuksen perusteina. Nyt kuitenkin Länsimetroa ajaneet tahot puoltavat kiivaasti tynkäasemia.


Tuossa on kyllä takana logiikkaakin. Jos matkustajamäärä kasvaa niin, että metrosta on loppuu kapasiteetti, kannattaa rakentaa metron rinnalle toinen pidemmällä asemavälillä toimiva RER-tyylinen ratkaisu täydentämään raskaan raideliikenteen verkkoa.  Kaupungeissa, joissa etäisyydet ovat pitkiä on usein kahden eri asemavälin järjestelmiä. 

Muutenkaan järjestelminen toteuttaminen kovin pitkän aikavälin pienellä todennäköisyydellä toteutuvan skenaarion mukaan ei ole kauhean fiksua. Espoon pitkillä laitureilla olisi nimittäin suuri vaara jäädä ikuisesti yhtä hyödyllisiksi kuin Munkkivuoren metroasema. Kyse on myös siitä mihin kaikkeen halutaan varautua juuri nyt ja millaisiin muutoksiin reagoidaan tulevaisuudessa jos ne toteutuvat.

Metron vastustajat eivät yleensä ottaen pidä paljon muistakaan uusista raskasraidehankkeista, joten metron palvelun täydentäminen muilla raideratkaisuilla tuskin heistä tuntuu mukavalta ajatukselta.

Jos Östersundomin nurkille alkaa tulevaisuudessa olla joukkoliikenteelle paljon kysyntää, metron kapasiteettiongelma sillä suunnalla ratkeaa rakentamalla "Porvoon rata". Jos Laajasalosta tai Santahaminasta on kysyntää niin paljon, ettei Kulosaaren sillalla kapasiteetti riitä, rakennetaan ratikkasilta tai -tunneli.

Jos ei Kulosaaren sillan kapasiteetti ei vieläkään riitä rakennetaan (Itäkeskus-) Herttoniemi - Pasila - Meilahti - Munkkiniemi (-Otaniemi?) osittain tunneloitu pikaratikka/kevytmetro. Ja mahdollinen jokerinkin toteutuminen vaikuttanee vähän itämetron kuormitukseen.

Ei nykyisen metron ole varsinkaan idässä tarpeen olla "lopullinen ja ainoa" ratkaisu, vaan kyllä tulevaisuudessa kannattaa rakentaa myös uusia yhteyksiä. Monet uudet hankkeet vähentävät nimenomaan itämetron Kulosaaren sillan pullonkaulan kuormitusta, josta pitkien asemien puolustajat ovat huolissaan.

----------


## hylje

> Tuossa on kyllä takana logiikkaakin. Jos matkustajamäärä kasvaa niin, että metrosta on loppuu kapasiteetti, kannattaa rakentaa metron rinnalle toinen pidemmällä asemavälillä toimiva RER-tyylinen ratkaisu täydentämään raskaan raideliikenteen verkkoa.  Kaupungeissa, joissa etäisyydet ovat pitkiä on usein kahden eri asemavälin järjestelmiä.


Länsimetron hintalapulla soisi saavan sen RERin suoraan ja jättäisi lähiyhteydet ja jakelun halvemmille pintaratkaisuille, kuten nykyiselle hyvin toimivalle linja-autoverkolle. Pakkovaihtoja ei välttämättä tarvita, vaihtaa voi jos haluaa mennä kauemmaksi nopeammin. Automaattimetron hinnalla oltaisiin saatu itäpuolen ratakin valtionstandardiin laiturikorkeuksia myöten. Siitä ei olisi enää pitkä matka Pendolinoon Porvoosta heilurina Turkuun.

Tunneli on kallista ja tunneliasemat vielä kalliimpia, joten on luontevaa kaivaa vain kaikista nopein (=vähäasemaisin) liikenne suoraviivaiseen tunneliin. Näin saadaan aitoa nopeutusta kauempaa tulevien matkaan, kun jopa keskinopeus voisi ylittää moottoritienopeudet (suorassa tunnelissa 200-250km/h linjanopeus). Paikallistasolla saadaan kapasiteettia halvemmallakin, ilman matka-aikaa dominoivia siirtymiä tunneliin ja pois. Espoon metrossa yhdistetään kallis ja epäkätevä tunneli hitaaseen suurten ihmismassojen paikallisliikenteeseen.

----------


## petteri

> Länsimetron hintalapulla soisi saavan sen RERin suoraan ja jättäisi lähiyhteydet ja jakelun halvemmille pintaratkaisuille, kuten nykyiselle hyvin toimivalle linja-autoverkolle. Pakkovaihtoja ei välttämättä tarvita, vaihtaa voi jos haluaa mennä kauemmaksi nopeammin. Automaattimetron hinnalla oltaisiin saatu itäpuolen ratakin valtionstandardiin laiturikorkeuksia myöten. Siitä ei olisi enää pitkä matka Pendolinoon Porvoosta heilurina Turkuun.


Tehdään pieni ajatusleikki, että Helsingin seudulla olisi pelkkä RER-tyyppinen junaverkko, joka pysähtyisi vain hyvin harvoin. Kaupunkiratoja ja nykymallista metroa ei siis olisi, vaan asemilla pysähdyttäisiin vaikka seuraavasti ja liityntä tapahtuisi jäljellejääville asemille vaikka bussilla.

Päärata: 
Helsinki - Pasila - Malmi - Tikkurila - Kerava

Martinlaakson rata:
Helsinki - Pasila - Huopalahti - Kannelmäki - Myyrmäki

Kirkkonummen suunta
Helsinki - Pasila - Huopalahti - Leppävaara - Espoon keskus - Kirkkonummi

Itämetro 
Rautatientori - Herttoniemi - Itäkeskus - Kontula / Vuosaari

Länsimetro 
Rautatientori - Lauttasaari - Tapiola - Matinkylä - Kivenlahti

Kuinka paljon verkon palvelutaso huononisi tuollaisessa skenaariossa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vastaisiko joku raide-asiantuntija (Antero tai Late) ilman kiihkoilua: Voidaanko nykyisen lukkoon lyödyn länsimetron linjauksen Otaniemen ja Tapiolan asemien laitureita pidentää 3 vaunuparin pituisiksi ilman että rikotaan jotain turvanormeja tai juna joutuisi ajamaan niiden asemien välilä ryömintävauhtia?


Minulla on vuoden 2007 aikana tehdyn hankesuunnitelman molemmat versiot. Siis se alkuperäinen ja varsinainen hankesuunnitelma ja sitten se, joka tehtiin hätäpäin muutamassa viikossa vuoden 2008 puolella piirtämällä kuviin lyhyet asemat. Näiden suunnitelmien ratakarttoja vertaamalla näkee, että ainoa ratalinjauksen muutos on Otaniemessä, jossa aseman molemmin puolin kaarresäteitä on kasvatettu hieman. Käytännössä ratatunnelit ovat siirtyneet muutaman metrin. Asemien korkeustasot ja tunneleiden nousut ja laskut asemien molemmin puolin ovat ennallaan.

Otaniemen kohdalla aseman voi pidentää joko korjaamalla tunnelilinjausta (=kallista) tai sovittamalla asemaa ehkä osin kaarteeseen (=halpaa). Kaarteissa olevia metroasemia on maailmalla vaikka kuinka, esimerkiksi siksi, että asemia on jouduttu pidentämään jälkikäteen. Ehkäpä tämä onkin ihan haluttu juttu, että tälläkin tavalla Espoo voi tuntea olevansa suuri kaupunki.  :Wink: 

Junien nopeuteen ei ole merkitystä sillä, onko kaarresäde 400 vain 450 metriä. Mitä jyrkempi kaarre, sen enemmän kisko ja pyörät kuluvat. Mutta siihenkin tuo ero on lähinnä marginaalinen.

Turvallisuuden näkökulma on ainoastaan siinä, että jos laituri on kaarella, vaunu ei ole, ja pääty- ja keskiovien kohdalla on erisuuruiset raot kynnyksen ja laiturin välillä. Kun vaunu on sisäkaarteen puolella laituriin nähden ja laiturin reunan kaarresäde on 400 m, ollaan 10 cm:n luokassa. Mutta koska laiturin pää on kuitenkin siirtymäkaaren kohdalla, vaunun kohdalla on suurempi kaarresäde kuin itse kaarteessa, ja raot jäävät pienemmiksi. Maailmalla on laitureissa jyrkempiä kaarteita kuin mitä Otaniemeen tulisi.

Petterin pohdintaan siitä, kuka lyhyistä asemista hyötyy ja kenen pitäisi kannattaa niitä ja kenen vastustaa, kommentoin siihen tapaan kuin pari viestiä jo aiemmin. Sen, joka kannattaa metroa, luulisi kannattavan myös pitkiä asemia eikä sen todistelemista, ettei metrolla ole matkustajia ja matkustajavirtojen hajauttaminen on parempi kuin keskittäminen yhteen metrolinjaan. Sille, joka vastustaa metroa, on eduksi kannattaa lyhyitä asemia. Koska lyhyet asemat todistavat metron tarpeettomaksi. Lisäksi, jos suunniteltu liian tiheän vuorovälin liikenne yritetään käynnistää, tullaan näkemään, miten metro muuttuu epäluotettavaksi ja epämiellyttäväksi. Eikä se enää komeilekaan suosituimman liikennemuodon kunniapaikalla. Silloin yleinen mielipide ja poliitikotkin kääntyvät metroa vastaan, eikä sitä haluta enää lisää.

No, onhan esitetty ovela logiikka, että alentamalla metron kapasiteettia luodaan tarve rakentaa lisää metroja. Varmasti metron kannattajat tällaisia esittävät, mutta mahatavatko saada kannatusta ja rahaa huonomaineisen järjestelmänsä laajentamiseen. Logiikka siis on, mutta mahtaako se kuitenkin käytännössä pettää, kun logiikasta unohtuu se, ettei alimitoitettu metro enää toimi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Otaniemen kohdalla aseman voi pidentää joko korjaamalla tunnelilinjausta (=kallista) tai sovittamalla asemaa ehkä osin kaarteeseen (=halpaa). Kaarteissa olevia metroasemia on maailmalla vaikka kuinka, esimerkiksi siksi, että asemia on jouduttu pidentämään jälkikäteen. Ehkäpä tämä onkin ihan haluttu juttu, että tälläkin tavalla Espoo voi tuntea olevansa suuri kaupunki.


Tämän hetken skenaario, jonka mukaan metron kapasiteetti ei riitä, toteutuu vaikka seuraavilla oletuksilla (Kaikkien näistä ei tarvitse toteutua, mutta useiden kyllä.)

1) Östersundom nurkilla on ainakin 75000 asukasta

2) Santahaminaa on rakennettu ja sen liityntä hoidetaan Herttoniemeen.

3) Joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuus on lisääntynyt merkittävästi.

4) Uusia yhteyksiä ei ole rakennettu itään. (Ei Laajasalon ratikkaa, ei Porvoon junaa,  ei nykyistä parempaa Herttoniemi - Pasila - Munkkiniemi yhteyttä.)

5) Metroa ei voida kunnolla liikennöidä  150 sekunnin vuoroväliä tiiviimmin.

6) Junat ovat 90 metrisiä eikä esimerkiksi 100 metrisiä. (Ei ihan junien päädyissä ole Sm5:ssäkään ovia, automaattijuna voi hyvin olla vähän pidempi kuin laiturit.)

Asemien pidentäminen jos sille esimerkiksi tuossa tilanteessa on tarvetta ei ole sekään mitenkään poissuljettu vaihtoehto. Miksi rakentaa nyt pitkät asemat, joita ei hyvin todennäköisesti vuosikymmeniin tarvita ja on hyvin epäselvää tarvitaanko senkään jälkeen. Ei asemien pidentäminenkään ole mitenkään mahdotonta.

----------


## j-lu

> Asemien pidentäminen jos sille esimerkiksi tuossa tilanteessa on tarvetta ei ole sekään mitenkään poissuljettu vaihtoehto. Miksi rakentaa nyt pitkät asemat, joita ei hyvin todennäköisesti vuosikymmeniin tarvita ja on hyvin epäselvää tarvitaanko senkään jälkeen. Ei asemien pidentäminenkään ole mitenkään mahdotonta.


Kyse ei ole vain laituripituuksista, vaan myös uloskäyntien mitoituksesta. Ts. asemien rukkaaminen jälkikäteen on kallista ja asemat ovat remontin ajan pois käytöstä.

Omasta mielestäni tässä ei ole niinkään kyse siitä, riittääkö kapasiteetti vai ei joidenkin konsulttityönä tehtyjen laskelmien perusteella, koska kapasiteetin riittävyys on kiinni kaavoituksesta, siis omista valinnoistamme ja päätöksistämme. Totta kai kapasiteetti riittää, jos asemien ympäristö on jatkossakin aaltopeltihallia. Jos sen sijaan on tarkoitus ottaa täysi hyöty irti metrosta kaavoituksessa, niin se tarkoittaa, että otetaan täysi hyöty metrosta irti myös kuljetuskapasiteetin osalta. Tämä voi tuntua tietysti absurdilta kun itämetron varsi on ollut aaltopeltihallia kohta 40 vuotta. Tulevat sukupolvet voivat kuitenkin olla nykyisiä fiksumpia. Toivoa ainakin sopii.

----------


## petteri

> Logiikka siis on, mutta mahtaako se kuitenkin käytännössä pettää, kun logiikasta unohtuu se, ettei alimitoitettu metro enää toimi.


Alimitoitettu metro? Minusta Helsingin metro on varsin isokokoinen metro vielä 90 metrisilläkin vaunuilla ja 3,25 metrin vaunuleveydelläkin. Esimerkiksi Pariisin metrossa on 90 metrisiä junia 2,45 metrin levyisinä. Tukholmasta toki löytyy 140 metrisiä ja 2,9 metrin levyisiä junia, mutta Tukholman vihreän linjan kuormitus on tosi korkea ja sillä on kolme haaraa, jotka eivät kuormitu tasaisesti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:07 ----------




> Kyse ei ole vain laituripituuksista, vaan myös uloskäyntien mitoituksesta. Ts. asemien rukkaaminen jälkikäteen on kallista ja asemat ovat remontin ajan pois käytöstä.


Minusta on aika kaukaa haettua, että Länsimetron asemien väljyydellä uloskäyntien mitoitus tai laitureiden leveys olisi rajoite. Toki asemien pidentäminen on vaikeampaa, jos ne ovat käytössä, mutta minusta on rajansa silläkin kuinka paljon kapasiteettia kannattaa rakentaa "varastoon" jos sitä vaikka vuosikymmenien päästä tarvittaisiin.

----------


## Markku K

> Minusta on aika kaukaa haettua, että Länsimetron asemien väljyydellä uloskäyntien mitoitus tai laitureiden leveys olisi rajoite. Toki asemien pidentäminen on vaikeampaa, jos ne ovat käytössä, mutta minusta on rajansa silläkin kuinka paljon kapasiteettia kannattaa rakentaa "varastoon" jos sitä vaikka vuosikymmenien päästä tarvittaisiin.


Ei ole kaukaa haettua; ihmisten poistumiselle on olemassa rakentamismääräyksissä kaavat joiden mukaan poistumisreitit pitää mitoittaa. Asia ei siis perustu ollenkaan mututuntumaan siitä mikä voisi olla riittävästi vetävä uloskäyntireitti.

Eli jos rakennat myöhemmin kolmanneksen pidemmät laiturit, niin myös uloskäyntien mitoitus muuttuu suurentuneen ihmismäärän vuoksi.
Vähintään tästä syystä olisi laiturit ja uloskäytävät tehtävä jo nyt valmiiksi 3vp junille ja ihmismäärille. Ei oikein kuulosta järkevältä alkaa tulevaisuudessa leventämään laitureita ja liukuporraskuiluja louhien.

Jos taas asemien pouistumisreittimitoitus on jo nyt 3vp matkustajamäärille, niin herää kysymys miksi_ rahaa haaskataan moiseen turhuuteen_ jos kerran 2vp junat riittävät maailman tappiin saakka.  :Wink:

----------


## hylje

> Tehdään pieni ajatusleikki, että Helsingin seudulla olisi pelkkä RER-tyyppinen junaverkko, joka pysähtyisi vain hyvin harvoin. Kaupunkiratoja ja nykymallista metroa ei siis olisi, vaan asemilla pysähdyttäisiin vaikka seuraavasti ja liityntä tapahtuisi jäljellejääville asemille vaikka bussilla.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Kuinka paljon verkon palvelutaso huononisi tuollaisessa skenaariossa?


Annetussa skenaariossa palvelu huononee. Perimmäinen syy on rikkinäinen liikennefilosofia: syöttö runkoasemille ja pakollinen keskustasuuntainen runko-osuus muodostaa liikennejärjestelmäksi puun. Puujärjestelmä ei vastaa ihmisten todellisia tai edes keskimääräisiä liikkumistarpeita: Latvasta pääsee toiseen latvaan vain kulkemalla kohti keskustaa niin kauan, kunnes tullaan ensimmäiselle molempien latvojen yhteiselle solmukohdalle. Myyrmäestä Leppävaaraan mennessä pääsee kääntymään jo Huopalahdessa, Tikkurilaan Pasilassa, Itäkeskukseen päärautatieasemalla. Tosiasiassa halutaan kulkea suoraan latvasta latvaan kulkematta päärautatieaseman kautta. Ihmiset eivät halua asua, asioida ja käydä töissä ikioman kodin ja päärautatieaseman välisen polkunsa varrella, vaan he haluavat päästä kätevästi joka suuntaan seudulla.

Autoilu on suosittua ympäri maailman siksi, koska sitä on vaikea pakottaa tälläiseen luonnottomaan puurakenteeseen. Ruuhkat ovat liian konkreettisia, ja kehätie rakennetaan ennen pitkää. Tässä vaiheessa ollaan tosin jo pahasti myöhässä: autoilu on jo etäisyyksien kasvun takia pakollista ja näinollen ruokkii omaa kasvuaan kasvattamalla etäisyyksiä edelleen. Tahto tiivistää kaupunkia hitaaseen ja tiheästi pysähtyvään joukkoliikenteeseen perustuen torpataan, koska parkkipaikoista ei raaskita luopua. Ja ruuhkatkin ovat liian pahat, jotta pintajoukkoliikenteestä on mahdollista saada millään keinolla sujuvaa.

Sama skenaario, mutta RER-junat sataprosenttisen päällekkäisiä laadukkaan, hitaan ja tiheästi pysähtyvän säteittäis- ja poikittaislinjaverkoston kanssa: puuansa on vältetty ja tarjonta vastaa matkatarpeita. Palvelu olisi parempaa kuin tänään, koska peruspalveluun olisi ylipäätään panostettu, mm. poikittais- ja diagonaalilinjasto on tärkeä osa verkkoa. Ajatus, että hidas ja tiheä peruspalvelu voitaisiin täysin korvata siitä eri luonteisella pikajunalla, nauretaan ulos valtuustoista ja lautakunnista. Pikajunia kuitenkin rakennetaan jakamaan pidemmälle menevät kaikkein raskaimmilta paikallislinjoilta ja tarjoamaan täysin uutta palvelua. Liityntää tapahtuu, mutta liityntälinjoja ei ole. Nopeat junat palvelevat luonnostaan suurta matkakysyntää luovia keskuksia, mutta eivät itsessään pakota ketään keskuksiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tehdään pieni ajatusleikki, että Helsingin seudulla olisi pelkkä RER-tyyppinen junaverkko, joka pysähtyisi vain hyvin harvoin. Kaupunkiratoja ja nykymallista metroa ei siis olisi, vaan asemilla pysähdyttäisiin vaikka seuraavasti ja liityntä tapahtuisi jäljellejääville asemille vaikka bussilla.


Tämä on olkiukko, koska kuvaus "hyvin harvoin" ei pääsääntöisesti vastaa Pariisin RER:ää. Mielikuva syntyy siitä, kun metrolla on asemia puolen kilometrin välein niin siihen verrattuna RER:n asemaväli näyttää pitkältä. Mutta ei todellakaan ole perusteita väittää että se olisi harvempi kuin tyypillisessä lähijunajärjestelmässä, koska kyseessä itse asiassa *on* tyypillinen lähijunajärjestelmä. Pariisin RER:n historia on sellainen, että kaupungin rautatieasemilta lähti lähijunalinjoja eri suuntiin. Sitten ne päätettiin yhdestää keskustan läpi kulkevilla tunneleilla, joihin tuli muutama syvällä oleva asema.

----------


## j-lu

> Minusta on aika kaukaa haettua, että Länsimetron asemien väljyydellä uloskäyntien mitoitus tai laitureiden leveys olisi rajoite.


Sinusta miten hyvänsä, mutta asiasta on määräykset. Mm. Vepsäläinen on Soininvaaran blogissa maininnut maininnut, että suuri osa säästöistä, jotka lyhyemmillä asemilla saadaan, tulee rakentamisvaiheessa uloskäyntien mitoituksesta.




> Toki asemien pidentäminen on vaikeampaa, jos ne ovat käytössä, mutta minusta on rajansa silläkin kuinka paljon kapasiteettia kannattaa rakentaa "varastoon" jos sitä vaikka vuosikymmenien päästä tarvittaisiin.


Tässä pitää nyt ottaa huomioon, että "varastoon" metroa rakennetaan vain tämän hetkisten kaavasuunnitelmien mukaan, joista puuttuu esim. Herttoniemen radanvarren mahdollinen uudelleenrakentaminen kokonaan. Jo kymmenen vuoden päästä kaavat ja suunnitelmat kaupungin tulevaisuudesta näyttävät ihan toisenlaisilta mitä tänään. 

Kahta asiaa en metrossa ymmärrä: miksi sitä ei hyödynnetä täysimääräisesti ja miksi sitä rakennetaan lisää peltojen alle.

----------


## vristo

> Kaarteissa olevia metroasemia on maailmalla vaikka kuinka, esimerkiksi siksi, että asemia on jouduttu pidentämään jälkikäteen.


Tähän pienenä välikevennyksenä Lontoon Tuben, Bakerloo Line, Waterloon asema:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=KEW73h3LTcs

----------


## petteri

> Tämä on olkiukko, koska kuvaus "hyvin harvoin" ei pääsääntöisesti vastaa Pariisin RER:ää. Mielikuva syntyy siitä, kun metrolla on asemia puolen kilometrin välein niin siihen verrattuna RER:n asemaväli näyttää pitkältä. Mutta ei todellakaan ole perusteita väittää että se olisi harvempi kuin tyypillisessä lähijunajärjestelmässä, koska kyseessä itse asiassa *on* tyypillinen lähijunajärjestelmä. Pariisin RER:n historia on sellainen, että kaupungin rautatieasemilta lähti lähijunalinjoja eri suuntiin. Sitten ne päätettiin yhdestää keskustan läpi kulkevilla tunneleilla, joihin tuli muutama syvällä oleva asema.


Pariisin RER:n keskimääräinen asemaväli vaihtelee RER B:n 1,7 kilomeristä RER D:n 3,3 kilometriin ollen keskimäärin noin 2,5 kilometriä. Se on siis selkeästi Helsingin metroa, kaupunkiratoja tai Martinlaakson rataa pitempi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Se on siis selkeästi Helsingin metroa, kaupunkiratoja tai Martinlaakson rataa pitempi.


Mutta ei kuitenkaan missään mielessä väittämääsi Hki-Psl-Ml-Tkl-Ke- tai vastaavaa luokkaa. Tässä olkia seuraavaa ukkoasi varten. *ojentaa*  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pariisin RER:n keskimääräinen asemaväli vaihtelee RER B:n 1,7 kilomeristä RER D:n 3,3 kilometriin ollen keskimäärin noin 2,5 kilometriä. Se on siis selkeästi Helsingin metroa, kaupunkiratoja tai Martinlaakson rataa pitempi.


Kyllä, mutta tämä ominaisuus sattuu olemaan normaalin lähiliikenteen peruja. Homma ei mene niin että joku olisi sanonut "tehdäänpä superjärjestelmä joka pysähtyy lähijunaa harvemmin". Vertailu ontuu siksikin, että Helsingin metro ja Martinlaakson rata on suunniteltu periaatteessa metroradoiksi kaupunkirakenteen sisälle eikä lähiliikenneradoiksi kun taas RER ulottuu hyvin kauas kaupungin ulkopuolelle. Oikeampi vertailukohta olisi koko Helsingin lähiliikenne Riihimäelle, Lahteen ja Karjaalle asti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 6:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 6:39 ----------




> Mutta ei kuitenkaan missään mielessä väittämääsi Hki-Psl-Ml-Tkl-Ke- tai vastaavaa luokkaa. Tässä olkia seuraavaa ukkoasi varten. *ojentaa*


Nimenomaan näin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oikeampi vertailukohta olisi koko Helsingin lähiliikenne Riihimäelle, Lahteen ja Karjaalle asti.


HSL-alueen lähijunaliikenteen keskimääräinen asemaväli on runsas 3 km. Kukas laskee asemavälin, kun ulotetaan reitit Riksuun, Lahteen ja Karjaalle?

Antero

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Jos taas asemien poistumisreittimitoitus on jo nyt 3vp matkustajamäärille, niin herää kysymys miksi_ rahaa haaskataan moiseen turhuuteen_ jos kerran 2vp junat riittävät maailman tappiin saakka.


Tässä taitaa olla ihan hyvä esimerkki julkisen sektorin kankeammasta toimintatavasta ja tehottomampaan toimintaan johtamisesta. Minusta fiksuinta olisi, että arvioidaan mikä on odotettu kuormitusjakauma kyseisellä asemalla ja mitoitetaan tämän mukaan poistumistiet. Tällöin voidaan yhteensopivuus- ja mukavuussyistä tehdä pitkät laiturit. Sen, että kerran tai pari vuodessa jonkin yleisötapahtuman aikana sattuu asemalla olemaan enemmän kuormitusta, ei pitäisi antaa muodostua ongelmaksi. Voihan juna suistua reiteilta tai törmätä katosta pudonneeseen lohkareeseen ja syttyä tuleen keskellä tunnelia. Siinä vaiheessa tuskin on merkitystä sillä onko lähimmällä asemmalla yhdet, kahdet vaiko kolme liukuportaat suuntaansa - sen verran hitaasti porukkaa alkaa ilmestymään portaille.

Toki sitten, jos osoittautuu, että kysyntää aseman portaille on enemmän kuin odotettiin, niin laajennetaan tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## MaZo

> Tässä taitaa olla ihan hyvä esimerkki julkisen sektorin kankeammasta toimintatavasta ja tehottomampaan toimintaan johtamisesta. Minusta fiksuinta olisi, että arvioidaan mikä on odotettu kuormitusjakauma kyseisellä asemalla ja mitoitetaan tämän mukaan poistumistiet. Tällöin voidaan yhteensopivuus- ja mukavuussyistä tehdä pitkät laiturit. Sen, että kerran tai pari vuodessa jonkin yleisötapahtuman aikana sattuu asemalla olemaan enemmän kuormitusta, ei pitäisi antaa muodostua ongelmaksi. Voihan juna suistua reiteilta tai törmätä katosta pudonneeseen lohkareeseen ja syttyä tuleen keskellä tunnelia. Siinä vaiheessa tuskin on merkitystä sillä onko lähimmällä asemmalla yhdet, kahdet vaiko kolme liukuportaat suuntaansa - sen verran hitaasti porukkaa alkaa ilmestymään portaille.
> 
> Toki sitten, jos osoittautuu, että kysyntää aseman portaille on enemmän kuin odotettiin, niin laajennetaan tarpeen mukaan.


Eikä Fukushiman ydinvoimalaakaan kannattanut suojata 9 magnitudin maanjäristyksen varalta, kun normaali maanjäritys on pienempi. Kumma kun eivät sitten tarpeen vaatiessa parantaneet suojausta.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Eikä Fukushiman ydinvoimalaakaan kannattanut suojata 9 magnitudin maanjäristyksen varalta, kun normaali maanjäritys on pienempi. Kumma kun eivät sitten tarpeen vaatiessa parantaneet suojausta.


Olen hyvin heikonlaisesti seurannut Fukushiman tilannetta, mutta ymmärtääkseni merkittävimmät vahingot aiheutuivat maanjäristyksen ja tsunaminen yhteisvaikutuksesta. Kummankin yksinään, olisivat suojaukset kestäneet. Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, niin isommilta ympäristöön kohdistuneilta vahingoilta olisi vältytty, mikäli olisi jäähdytyksen turvaavien pumppujen virransyöttö hoidettu paremmin (pidetty kunnossa, testattu ja paranneltu vuosien saatossa - järjestelmäthän olivat vanhoja). Mutta tämähän ei mitenkään liity Joukkoliikennefoorumin keskustenaiheisiin, joten ei tästä omasta puolestani enempää.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, niin isommilta ympäristöön kohdistuneilta vahingoilta olisi vältytty, mikäli olisi jäähdytyksen turvaavien pumppujen virransyöttö hoidettu paremmin (pidetty kunnossa, testattu ja paranneltu vuosien saatossa - järjestelmäthän olivat vanhoja).


Tsunami ylitti voimalan suojapadon reilusti. Vaikka virransyöttö olisi toiminutkin, niin vesijäähdytteisten dieselgeneraattorien itsensä jäähdytysveden pumput (siis eri asia kuin reaktorien jäähdytysveden pumput) olivat vesirajassa ja tiemmä tuhoutuivat tsunamissa. Mutta juu, ei liity aiheeseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä taitaa olla ihan hyvä esimerkki julkisen sektorin kankeammasta toimintatavasta ja tehottomampaan toimintaan johtamisesta. Minusta fiksuinta olisi, että arvioidaan mikä on odotettu kuormitusjakauma kyseisellä asemalla ja mitoitetaan tämän mukaan poistumistiet.


Periaatteessa juuri näin fiksusti tehdään. Kun tiedetään, mikä on suurin kuorma, poistumisjärjestelyt mitoitetaan sen mukaan. Suurin kuorma on kaksi täyspitkää junaa täytenä. Siitä tulee myös aseman sallittu henkilömäärä. Periaate on aivan sama kaikissa julkisissa tiloissa, eikä olekaan kyse metron erityismääräyksistä, vaan yleisestä julkisen tilan turvallisuusjärjestelystä.

Asemien turvallisuusjärjestelyt eivät riipu tunneleista. Tunneliturvallisuus on erillinen tunneleihin liittyvä ratkaisu. Tunneleiden evakuointi on järjestetty ajotunneleiden osastoinnilla erillisiksi palo-osastoiksi ja niiden välillä 100 metrin välein oleviksi palosuojatuiksi kulkuteiksi.

Minusta tässä asiassa, mitä tulee metroon tai yhtä hyvin ydinvoimaloissa, on kyse siitä, että järjestelmän rakentaja ja käyttäjä ei halua käyttää rahaa turvallisuuteen, koska se ei tuota. Tuloja tulee vain tuotteen, metron tapauksessa palvelun, myynnistä. Asiakkaat eivät maksa turvallisuudesta. Katastrofin sattuessa sekä metrossa että ydinvoimalassa vahingot ovat joka tapauksessa niin suuret, ettei rakentajan ja operaattorin varallisuus riitä mitenkään vahinkojen korjaamiseen. Siten ei ole myöskään intressiä sijoittaa turvallisuuteen onnettomuuskulujen pienentämiseksi. Eli suomeksi sanottuna, vastuu ja sen kustannusten kantaminen ulkoistetaan, tulot halutaan pitää itse.

Metron tapauksessa on vielä sekin, että eihän palvelun myyntikään ole tuottavaa. Metrorakentamisen tarkoitus on järjestää herkullisia urakoita alan teollisuudelle ja maan arvonnousua maanomistajille. Kumpikin näistä toteutuu panostamatta turvallisuuteen. Voisi tietenkin kuvitella, että turvallisuus tuottaisi rakentajille, koska heidän myyntinsä ja siten liikevoittonsa lisääntyy. Mutta ehkä siinä asiassa hiertää se, että asiakas eli poliitikot eivät pysty sentään maksamaan veronmaksajien rahoilla ihan mitä vain. Joten kun turvallisuus ei ole välttämätön suurten rakennusurakoiden ja maan arvonnousun järjestämiseksi, turvallisuuden järjestäminen ei ole kiinnostavaa.

Antero

----------


## Puolimatala

Tollanen piti nyt laittaa. Vaikkakin asiat lienee jo päätetty lyhyiden laitureiden osalta, mutta onhan se aina mukava hieman vastaan pullikoida. 

http://www.adressit.com/pitkat_laitu...simetroon#form

----------


## hmikko

Tommy Pohjola kirjoittaa blogissaan keskiviikkoisesta valtuuston kokouksesta.




> Apulaiskaupunginjohtaja [Sauri] esitteli raha-anomuksen ja kertoi ryhtyneensä toimenpiteisiin HKL:n ilmeisen olemattoman suunnittelukulttuurin johdosta: Esimiesten talouskoulutusta tehostetaan ja suunnitteluun ohjataan lisäresursseja. Eli pomot koulun penkille ja lisää jengiä kalvosulkeisiin.


Aika naurettavalta kuulostaa koulutukseen lähettäminen varikon lisälaskun takia. Ei kai kukaan luule, että se oli osaamattomuudesta johtuva vahinko?

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Periaatteessa juuri näin fiksusti tehdään. Kun tiedetään, mikä on suurin kuorma, poistumisjärjestelyt mitoitetaan sen mukaan. Suurin kuorma on kaksi täyspitkää junaa täytenä. Siitä tulee myös aseman sallittu henkilömäärä. Periaate on aivan sama kaikissa julkisissa tiloissa, eikä olekaan kyse metron erityismääräyksistä, vaan yleisestä julkisen tilan turvallisuusjärjestelystä.


Kahden täyden täyspitkän junan tulo asemalle yhtäaikaa Länsimetron laitureille pitäisi viranomaisten esitysten mukaan olla jokseenkin mahdoton tilanne, siis oletuksella, että käytettäisiin nykyistä Helsingin metron junien enimmäispituutta. Ja, että tuossa harvinaisessa tapauksessa sattuisi vielä evakuoinnin vaativa tapahtuma, niin liikutaan äärimmäisen pienissä todennäköisyysluvuissa.

Markkinaehtoinen ratkaisu olisi kylläkin vaatia metro-operaattorilta täysvakuutus (ei mitään rajauksia ja vapautuksia vastuusta). Jos vakuutusta ei markkinoilta irtoaisi, niin pitäisi sitten tehdä jotain muuta. Viranomaisten tehtävä olisi varmistaa, että vastuuketju on kunnossa ja uskottava.

----------


## j-lu

> Kahden täyden täyspitkän junan tulo asemalle yhtäaikaa Länsimetron laitureille pitäisi viranomaisten esitysten mukaan olla jokseenkin mahdoton tilanne, siis oletuksella, että käytettäisiin nykyistä Helsingin metron junien enimmäispituutta.


Ei voi tietää, josko Harjunpää saa stadionin pystyyn ja Honka lentää Eurooppaan. Silloinhan Niittykummun asemalle tulee täysiä metrojunia joka suunnasta monta kertaa illassa ja vuodessa. Varmasti pitää harkita myös etelä-pohjois -suuntaisen junatunnelin louhintaa  :Wink:  

VAkavammin kyse on ainoastaan siitä mihin varaudutaan. Junia ei varmaan saada espoolaisissa aamu- ja iltaruuhkissa täyteen, mutta jos nyt oletetaan, että Espoossa järjestetään joskus joku yleisötapahtuma tai että joskus metrojuna hyytyy, Kulosaaren silta palaa tai syntyy mitä tahansa poikkeustilanteita, niin kyllähän silloin on varauduttava siihen, että asemalla on niin paljon ihmisiä kuin juniin mahtuu. Voi tietysti olla enemmänkin, mutta joku kohtuus pitää varautumisessakin olla.

----------


## petteri

> Kahden täyden täyspitkän junan tulo asemalle yhtäaikaa Länsimetron laitureille pitäisi viranomaisten esitysten mukaan olla jokseenkin mahdoton tilanne, siis oletuksella, että käytettäisiin nykyistä Helsingin metron junien enimmäispituutta. Ja, että tuossa harvinaisessa tapauksessa sattuisi vielä evakuoinnin vaativa tapahtuma, niin liikutaan äärimmäisen pienissä todennäköisyysluvuissa.



Olisikohan tuossa kuitenkin kyse kahden samaan suuntaan kulkevan junan tulosta asemalle samaan aikaan? Eihän laiturillekaan mahdu kuin yksi täyspitkä juna kerrallaan.

Toisaalta eihän nykyisessäkään Helsingin metrossa ole kaikkia asemia tehty samalla mitoituksella. Rautatientorin ja Kaisaniemen välillä on iso ero ja silti tulvanvahingonkin aikana koko porukka mahtui käyttämään Kaisaniemen asemaa. Helsingin metroasemilla on muuten valtavasti tilaa verrattuna hyvin suureen osaan maailman metroista.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Olisikohan tuossa kuitenkin kyse kahden samaan suuntaan kulkevan junan tulosta asemalle samaan aikaan? Eihän laiturillekaan mahdu kuin yksi täyspitkä juna kerrallaan.


Tuollainen ei tullut mieleenikään, joskin toki tuohonkin voisi olla syytä varautua jollain tasoilla. Mieleeni tulee tilanne, jossa vaikkapa tunnelin katosta romahtaa pala raiteille niin, että liikenne keskeytetään aluksi koko rataverkolla (oletan, että näin tehdään tilanteen varmistamiseksi). Tällöin saattaisi joissain tapauksissa olla fiksua ajaa perässä tuleva juna samalle asemalle, mutta toiselle laiturille. Mutta kuten kirjoitit, niin toki vähemmilläkin portailla selvitään, mikäli poistumisaika ei ole kriitiinen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aika naurettavalta kuulostaa koulutukseen lähettäminen varikon lisälaskun takia. Ei kai kukaan luule, että se oli osaamattomuudesta johtuva vahinko?


Mirva Haltia-Holmbergin blogin kommenteissa on yksi vastaus tähän (kommentti nro. 10):



> Metrovarikon laajennuksen kustannusten karkaaminen käsistä ei ole ollut mikään vahinko. Automatisoinnin kustannukset jätettiin alussa tahalteen pois, koska metrovarikon laajennustyöt piti saada alulle. ... Toisaalta arvoisa toimitusjohtaja Lahdenranta tietää, että kun hanke myydään halvalla ja kustannuksia sitten aikanaan aina kasvatetaan tipoittain ja esitetään hyväksyttäviksi, asiat etenevät toivotulla tavalla.


Kokonaisuutena minusta on hämmästyttävää, miten helpolla tämäkin meni valtuustossa läpi. Puheenvuoroja asiassa oli juuri nimeksi. Ja parin puheenvuoron jälkeen valtuustossa puhetta johtanut Vapaavuori huomautti, ettei saa puhua siitä, miten huonosti metrohankkeita on hoidettu, vaan ainoastaan tästä varikkoautomatisoinnista. Kukaan ei valtuustossa tuntunut ymmärtävän  siis edes ne jotka puheenvuoron pitivät  että olennaisin asia oli, että valtuusto siunasi tällä päätöksellään ns. etenemissopimuksen. Parhaiten asioista tuntuivat olevan perillä Yrjö Hakanen ja Kati Peltola. Myös Kauko Koskinen piti hyvän puheenvuoron talousasioista.

Vähäisestä kritiikistä huolimatta kukaan ei ehdottanut, että lisärahaa ei olisi myönnetty. Epäilemättä siksi, että valtuutetut uskovat, ettei muka ole vaihtoehtoja.

Antero

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:14 ----------




> Kahden täyden täyspitkän junan tulo asemalle yhtäaikaa Länsimetron laitureille pitäisi viranomaisten esitysten mukaan olla jokseenkin mahdoton tilanne, siis oletuksella, että käytettäisiin nykyistä Helsingin metron junien enimmäispituutta.


Tässä on kysymys samasta asiasta kuin vaikkapa Hjalliksen jäähallin sallitussa henkilömäärässä. Kun rakennetaan julkinen tila, jonne mahtuu jokin ihmismäärä, turvallisuusjärjestelyt on mitoitettava mahtuvan ihmismäärän mukaan tai sitten ei rakenneta niin suurelle ihmismäärälle. Sillä jos se ihmismäärä tilaan mahtuu, se määrä ihmisiä siellä voi olla.

Teoriassa voidaan tehdä niin, että tehdään asema, jossa voi olla 12 vaunullista ihmisiä, mutta hyväksytään asema vaikkapa vain kuuden vaunun käyttöön. Käytännössä silloin tällä asemalla ei saisi ajaa koskaan junia samanaikaisesti molemmille raiteille. Mutta koska tällaista ei voi estää, turvallisuusjärjestelyjä ei aseteta estämisen perusteella, vaan sen perusteella mitä voi tapahtua.

Kyse siis ei ole suoraan todennäköisyyksistä vaan sen vakavuudesta, mitä voi tapahtua. Jos kyse olisi todennäköisyysksistä, lentoliikenteen turvamääräykset olisivat lähes olemattomat ja tieliikenteessä huomattavasti tiukemmat kuin nyt on lentoliikenteessä. Koska vakavan onnettomuuden todennäköisyys tieliikenteessä on moninkertainen lentoliikenteeseen verrattuna.

Todennäköisyys on kelvoton mittari siksi, että onnettomuus, joka voi tapahtua 10 miljoonan vuoden tai 20 vuoden välein voi kuitenkin tapahtua jo huomenna. Siksi ei ole kyse todennäköisyydestä vaan on/ei-kysymys siitä, voiko jokin onnettomuus tapahtua. Jos voi, sen seurauksiin on varauduttava. Tämä on turvallisuusajattelun periaate.

Kun rakennetaan tunneliliikennettä, rakennetaan mahdollisuuksia vakaville onnettomuuksille. Jos niihin ei haluta varautua, on rakennettava pintaliikennettä.




> Toisaalta eihän nykyisessäkään Helsingin metrossa ole kaikkia asemia tehty samalla mitoituksella. Rautatientorin ja Kaisaniemen välillä on iso ero ja silti tulvanvahingonkin aikana koko porukka mahtui käyttämään Kaisaniemen asemaa.


Kaikille Helsingin metroasemille mahtuu kaksi 6-vaunuista junaa kerrallaan, eli asemilla voi olla kahden 6-vaunuisen täyden junan ihmismäärä. Eivät Rautatientori ja Kaisaniemi mitenkään tässä toisistaan poikkea. Laituripinta-alan määrällä ei ole turvallisen poistumisen kannalta merkitystä, ainoastaan poistumisteiden kapasiteetilla. Matkustaja ei ole tulipalossa suojassa laiturilla, oli laituri iso tai pieni. Turva on siellä, missä matkustaja ei ole enää samassa tilassa kuin tulipalo. Ja se tila on niin Rautatientorilla kuin Kaisaniemessäkin tosi laaja. Sillä en ainakaan muista, että kummassakaan olisi palo-ovia liukuportaiden päässä.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> ...tai että joskus metrojuna hyytyy, Kulosaaren silta palaa tai syntyy mitä tahansa poikkeustilanteita, niin kyllähän silloin on varauduttava siihen, että asemalla on niin paljon ihmisiä kuin juniin mahtuu. Voi tietysti olla enemmänkin, mutta joku kohtuus pitää varautumisessakin olla.


Niinpä, entä iso (5-9) maanjäristys, tai että keskelle kaupunkia puhkeaa tulivuori, tai jokin scifi -juttu. Aikanaan auringostakin tulee punainen jättiläinen ja se imaisee Maaparankin itseensä. Miten metro siihen varautuu  :Smile: .

----------


## hmikko

> Kokonaisuutena minusta on hämmästyttävää, miten helpolla tämäkin meni valtuustossa läpi.


Miten monella alalla virkamies tai virkamiehet saavat tehdä tietoisesti budjettiin 18 miljoonan euron rypyn ja pitää sen jälkeen työpaikkansa? Tarkemmin ajatellen en taida haluta kuulla vastausta. Tuo koulutukseen lähettäminen on kyllä valtuutettujen ja helsinkiläisten halventamista.

----------


## Timppak

> Minusta tässä asiassa, mitä tulee metroon tai yhtä hyvin ydinvoimaloissa, on kyse siitä, että järjestelmän rakentaja ja käyttäjä ei halua käyttää rahaa turvallisuuteen, koska se ei tuota. Tuloja tulee vain tuotteen, metron tapauksessa palvelun, myynnistä. Asiakkaat eivät maksa turvallisuudesta. Katastrofin sattuessa sekä metrossa että ydinvoimalassa vahingot ovat joka tapauksessa niin suuret, ettei rakentajan ja operaattorin varallisuus riitä mitenkään vahinkojen korjaamiseen. Siten ei ole myöskään intressiä sijoittaa turvallisuuteen onnettomuuskulujen pienentämiseksi. Eli suomeksi sanottuna, vastuu ja sen kustannusten kantaminen ulkoistetaan, tulot halutaan pitää itse.
> 
> Antero


Kun oheisia väitteitä katsellaan ilman ratikkalaseja vai sanotaanko ilman metrovastaisia laseja voidaan todeta että bussit ja ratikathan ne vasta ovatkin vastuuttomasti rakennettuja ja niissä turvallisuus on todella siirretty matkustajien  ja muun liikenteen kontolle.

Parit perustelut:
-Ratikoissa ja busseissa ei ole minkäänlaista kulunvalvontaa, metrossa sellainen on ja sen turvallisuustaso on alle yksi virhetoiminto sataa miljoonaa tuntia kohden (SIL 4). Ratikan ja bussin kuljettajat eivät taida päästä tähän, eivät edes SIL 1 tasolle..
-Bussit ja ratikat kulkevat muun liikenteen seassa, metrolla muun liikenteen kanssa kolaroiminen on estetty eristämällä metro muusta liikenteestä.
-Metrossa ei kuljeteta palavia nesteitä, busseissa on dieseliä ja bussipalojahan on vähän väliä.
-Metron asemilla on selkeät poistumistiet, jotka on mitoitettu matkustajamäärän mukaan, tunnelissakin on poistumistiet ainakin länsimetron osuudella. Koitappa evakuoida ratikkaa ruuhka-aikaan esim. Lasipalatsin pysäkillä, kun siinä ei mahdu edes kävelemään normaalisti ilman evakuointitarvettakaan, tai keskellä manskua samaiseen ruuhka-aikaan kun autoja seisoo joka puolella ympärillä pakoputki jäähdyttimessä kiinni. (tässä on hieman kärjistetty asioita, mutta eikös se ole tällä foorumilla tapana  :Wink:  )
-Eristämisellä ja asemien laituriovilla estetään matkustajien pääsy metron alle, ratikoiden ja bussien alle jää ihmisiä melko usein ja siitä tulevaa jälkeä voi tarkastella mm. Täältä http://katsomo.fi/katsomo/?progId=137545

Eli missä liikennevälineissä sitä riskienhallintaa onkaan laiminlyöty sekä vastuuta ja kustannuksia siirretty muille?  :Wink: 

Se että metro kulkee tunnelissa ja siellä mahdollisesti sattuva onnettomuus aiheuttaa vahinkoja, ei merkitse sitä että metro automaattisesti olisi suorastaan hengenvaarallinen kulkupeli kuten täällä annetaan ymmärtää. Muilla, maan päällä kulkevilla liikennemuodoilla on paljon suurempi riski joutua onnettomuuteen. Se onko metron tulipalo vai ratikan kolaroiminen ja jalankulkijoiden yliajaminen vaarallisempaa todennäköisyyden ja frekvenssin perusteella, tarviikin jo tilastotieteilijän.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:14 ----------




> Mirva Haltia-Holmbergin blogin kommenteissa on yksi vastaus tähän (kommentti nro. 10):
> 
> 
> Kyse siis ei ole suoraan todennäköisyyksistä vaan sen vakavuudesta, mitä voi tapahtua. Jos kyse olisi todennäköisyysksistä, lentoliikenteen turvamääräykset olisivat lähes olemattomat ja tieliikenteessä huomattavasti tiukemmat kuin nyt on lentoliikenteessä. Koska vakavan onnettomuuden todennäköisyys tieliikenteessä on moninkertainen lentoliikenteeseen verrattuna.
> 
> Todennäköisyys on kelvoton mittari siksi, että onnettomuus, joka voi tapahtua 10 miljoonan vuoden tai 20 vuoden välein voi kuitenkin tapahtua jo huomenna. Siksi ei ole kyse todennäköisyydestä vaan on/ei-kysymys siitä, voiko jokin onnettomuus tapahtua. Jos voi, sen seurauksiin on varauduttava. Tämä on turvallisuusajattelun periaate.
> 
> Antero


Turvallisuusajattelun oeriaate on kyllä se että huomioidaan riskin todennäköisyys ja sen vakavuus, ei vain toista. Vakavakin riski voidaan hyväksyä kun sen todennäköisyys on erittäin pieni (esim. Kahden metron yhteentörmäys on vakava riski joka eliminoidaan turvalaitteilla, ratikat luottavat tässä vain kuljettajien ammattitaitoon ja tuuriin) Tai todennäköinen riski voidaan hyväksyä kun sen vakavuus on pieni (esim. Ratikka törmää jalankulkijaan, vain yksi ruumis). 

Lentoliikenteessä onnettomuustodennäköisyys on pieni sen vuoksi että siellä on riskit minimoitu todella tarkkaan, koska seuraukset virheistä aiheuttavat suuria vahinkoja. Ja kyse on nimenomaan todennäköisyyksistä, virheen mahdollisuutta kun ei voi aukottomasti poistaa kovinkaan monesta asiasta vaan aina jää virhemahdollisuus. Kyse on vain siitä kuinka pieneksi todennäköisyys saadaan ja kuinka paljon siihen kannattaa käyttää resursseja (=virheen aiheuttama onnettomuuden vakavuus)

Jos turvallisuusajattelussa noudatettaisiin logiikkaa että voiko jokin onnettomuus tapahtua ja jos voi niin niihin tulisi varautua, tällöin esimerkiksi ratikat eristettäisiin muusta liikenteestä (kolarivaaraan varautuminen), ne varustettaisiin kulunvalvonnalla (törmäys toiseen ratikkaan 50km/h tekee aika pahaa jälkeä), ratikkapysäkeille rakennettaisiin ovet ettei matkustajat joudu kiskoille, pysäkkien pelastusmahdollisuudet mitoitettaisiin (keskellä katua olevilta pysäkeiltä huono pelastautua jos autoja ympärillä). Tämän jälkeen ratikoita voisikin kutsua nimellä metro, vain väri olisi enää väärä  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun oheisia väitteitä katsellaan ilman ratikkalaseja vai sanotaanko ilman metrovastaisia laseja voidaan todeta että bussit ja ratikathan ne vasta ovatkin vastuuttomasti rakennettuja ja niissä turvallisuus on todella siirretty matkustajien kontolle.


On ja ei ole. Kuten itsekin totesit, busseja palaa vähän väliä. Mutta kukaan ei kuole bussipaloissa. Riittää, että matkustajat saadaan bussista ulos. Palokaasut leviävät ja laimenevat vapaaseen ilmaan. Niitä ei joudu hengittämään. Tunnelin seinä ei ole vastassa estämässä välitöntä siirtymistä turvallisen välimatkan päähän bussista. Maanpäällisessä liikenteessä ei ole tarvetta sellaiselle evakuoinnille ja hätäpoistumisteille kuin tunnelissa. Paloihan noin vuosi sitten metrojunassakin. Onneksi se tapahtui maanpäällisellä osuudella. Sillä pelastuslaitoksen arvio tunneleissa tehtyjen harjoitusten perusteella on, että ilman kuolonuhreja ei tunnelipaloista selvitä.




> Se että metro kulkee tunnelissa ja siellä mahdollisesti sattuva onnettomuus aiheuttaa vahinkoja, ei merkitse sitä että metro automaattisesti olisi suorastaan hengenvaarallinen kulkupeli kuten täällä annetaan ymmärtää. Muilla, maan päällä kulkevilla liikennemuodoilla on paljon suurempi riski joutua onnettomuuteen.


Vertasin jo lentoliikennettä ja autoilua. Autoilun tilastollisesti korkea riskitaso hyväksytään, koska suurimmassa osassa onnettomuuksista vahingot ja erityisesti henkilövahingot ovat siedettäviä. Tarkoittaa, että ensisijaisesti ei kuolla. Lentoliikenteessä kuollaan aina. Tunneliliikenteen kanssa on lähes sama asia, kuollaan lähes aina. Eikä siinä ole kyse siitä, onko tunnelissa auto, bussi vai SIL4-metrojuna. Ja jos taas verrataan pintajoukkoliikennettä ja autoilua, niin ei joukkoliikenne todellakaan ole turvatonta, vaan autoilu.




> -Ratikoissa ja busseissa ei ole minkäänlaista kulunvalvontaa, metrossa sellainen on ja sen turvallisuustaso on alle yksi virhetoiminto sataa miljoonaa tuntia kohden (SIL 4). Ratikan ja bussin kuljettajat eivät taida päästä tähän, eivät edes SIL 1 tasolle..


Metro ei ole pelkästään kulunvalvonta ja metrojuna, vaan radan, junan ja matkustajien muodostama järjestelmä. Vaikka itse junan tekniikka olisi millä vikatasolla, se ei vaikuta siihen, miten paljon vikoja on metroa käyttävissä ihmisissä. Hieman yllättäen siitä tihkui tietoa ruotsalaisesta Svenska Dagbladetista, HKL kun ei näytä metron häiriö- ja onnettomuustilastoja julkaisevan. Ikään kuin ne eivät olisi liikenneonnettomuuksia Helsingissä. SvD:n mukaan 7 henkilöä kuoli 20092011, kaksi muuta tuli yliajetuksi ja raiteilla on ihmisiä lähes viikoittain. Ovien väliin juokseminen on päivittäistä muiden lähteiden mukaan.

Ratikoilla ja busseilla ei voi olla kulunvalvontaa erikseen, kun molempien seassa toikkaroivat autoilijat, joiden toikkarointia suuri osa poliitikoista pitää kansalaisoikeutena. Kulunvalvonnalla on jotain ideaa, jos autot kuuluvat samaan järjestelmään. Mutta sellaista pidetään kansalaisoikeuksien rajoittamisena. Ratikoissa on käytössä kulunvalvontaa, mutta yleensä se ei ole tarpeen, koska ei saavuteta mitään etua näköhavaintoon perustuvaan ajoon nähden. Tunneliliikenne ei voi perustua näköhavaintoon, kun kallion läpi ei näe. Ja kun nopeudet ovat liian suuria, jotta näkemällä pystyisi etäisyyksiä, jarrutusmatkoja ja nopeutta arvioimaan.

Lopuksi vielä totean, että ei kyse ole siitä, mikä on junan tai vaunun nimi, vaan siitä, miten ja missä sitä käytetään. Avainsana turvallisuusriskien toteutumisen kanssa on tunneli. Ei metrojunilla ole mitään erityisongelmia kun ne kulkevat maan päällä. Mutta oli sitten kyse mistä härvelistä hyvänsä, ongelmat alkavat heti kun mennään tunneliin. Tästä syystä esim. keskustatunneliin ei ole suunniteltu sallittavan lainkaan bussiliikennettä. Eikä se johdu siitä, että bussiliikenne olisi tunnelissa ajettaessa vaarallisempaa kuin autoilu, sillä asiahan on päinvastoin. Tekniikan tai ajovirhen riski ja polttoaineen määrä henkilöä kohden on maksimissaan henkilöautoissa. Mutta viranomaiset ovat vastuussa bussin matkustajista. Autoilijat ovat liikkeellä omalla riskillään. Kun kerran autot aiheuttavat tunneliin erittäin suuren riskin, on parempi olla viemättä sinne bussilasteittain ihmisä altistumaan autoilijoiden aiheuttamalle vaaralle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:23 ----------




> Jos turvallisuusajattelussa noudatettaisiin logiikkaa että voiko jokin onnettomuus tapahtua ja jos voi niin niihin tulisi varautua...


Virassa ja vastuussa oleva pelastushenkilöstö on tästä asiasta eri mieltä. Uskon heitä. Todennäköisyysajattelu palvelee taloudellisia pyrkimyksiä kuten sitä, että riski siirretään itseltä muille.




> ... tällöin esimerkiksi ratikat eristettäisiin muusta liikenteestä (kolarivaaraan varautuminen), ne varustettaisiin kulunvalvonnalla (törmäys toiseen ratikkaan 50km/h tekee aika pahaa jälkeä), ratikkapysäkeille rakennettaisiin ovet ettei matkustajat joudu kiskoille, pysäkkien pelastusmahdollisuudet mitoitettaisiin (keskellä katua olevilta pysäkeiltä huono pelastautua jos autoja ympärillä). Tämän jälkeen ratikoita voisikin kutsua nimellä metro, vain väri olisi enää väärä


Jos tällaisia periaatteita noudatettaisiin tai olisi noudatettu, tunnelimetroja ei olisi koskaan sallittukaan. Vaan kaikki metrot kulkisivat maan pällä. Ja varmaan niiden nimi olisi sitten ratikka ja väri väärä.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lentoliikenteessä kuollaan aina.


[citation needed]




> Virassa ja vastuussa oleva pelastushenkilöstö on tästä asiasta eri mieltä.


Ikävää jos on, koska se on paitsi järjetöntä myös tehotonta. Riskin todennäköisyyden pohdinta yhdessä vakavuuden kanssa ohjaa niukat turvallisuusresurssit tehokkaasti. Siis siten, että kuolonuhrien määrä minimoidaan. Erittäin harvinaisten vakavien onnettomuuksien ylikorostaminen aiheuttaa vain turhia kuolemia muualla.

Ja miten edes määritellään "mahdollinen onnettomuus". Jollei todennäköisyyttä huomioida, mikä tahansa onnettomuus on mahdollinen. Alkaen vaikka meteorin törmäämisestä metrojunaan. Mutta miksei siihen ole varauduttu? Entä tilanne, jossa koko metrovalvomon henkilökunta saa yhtä aikaa sydänkohtauksen? Sekin on mahdollista, vaikkakin erittäin, erittäin epätodennäköistä. Sinun on siis myönnettävä, että tuo "mahdollinen"-sana jo vaatii jonkin kynnystodennäköisyyden. Mutta miksi pohtia sillä, kun paljon vähemmän kuolemia saadaan kun vakavuus kerrotaan todennäköisyydellä.




> Todennäköisyysajattelu palvelee taloudellisia pyrkimyksiä kuten sitä, että riski siirretään itseltä muille.


Ei. Todennäköisyysajattelu palvelee sitä, että minimaalinen määrä ihmisiä kuolee. Koska turvallisuutta ei voi koskaan maksimoida käytettävissä olevista resursseista välittämättä. Resurssit pitää aina kohdistaa tehokkaimmalla mahdollisella tavalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> [citation needed]


Hmm. Missä menee se raja, jolloin tietoa voi pitää yleissivistykseen kuuluvana siten, ettei tarvitse lähteistää? Tämä koskee myös sitä asiaa, ettei ole olemassa absoluuttista ääripäätä missään asiassa. Sitähän todistat itsekin viestissäsi. Eli on äärimmäisen harvinaista, että tippuvasta lentokoneesta selviää hengissä. Siitä huolimatta, että yksi kapteeni on onnistunut laskeutumaan reittikoneella ilman tehoja Hudson-jokeen. Sillä käänteisen turvallisuusajattelun perusteella lentoliikenteen tiukka turvallisuustaso voitaisiin purkaa, koska ainahan voi laskeutua sammunein moottorein Hudsoniin.




> Ja miten edes määritellään "mahdollinen onnettomuus". Jollei todennäköisyyttä huomioida, mikä tahansa onnettomuus on mahdollinen.


Aivan oikein. En ole turvallisuusalan ammattilainen itse, vaan luotan niihin, jotka ovat, kun heidän kertomansa tuntuu järkeenkäyvältä. Ehkä kysyt näiltä ammattilaisilta, miten he määrittelevät mahdollisen. On loogista, että siihen on jokin kynnysarvo. Minusta tuntuu, että se kynnysarvo ei kuitenkaan ole numeroarvo, vaan vain arvo. Siis arvovalinta esimerkiksi siitä, onko jonkinlainen vammautuminen ehkä jopa usein pahempi kuin kuolema. Tyypillistähän turvallisuusalan kehitykselle on, että vaatimukset tiukkenevat kokemuksen myötä. Ja pyritään ratkaisuihin, joissa hyväksytään suurempi vahinkojen määrä, mutta vahingot ovat vähäisempiä. Esimerkkinä vaikka turvavyö ja turvatyyny. Nehän eivät vähennä onnettomuuden riskiä, vaan jopa voivat lisätä riskiä, mutta pienentävät aiheutuvaa vahinkoa.




> Ikävää jos on, koska se on paitsi järjetöntä myös tehotonta. Riskin todennäköisyyden pohdinta yhdessä vakavuuden kanssa ohjaa niukat turvallisuusresurssit tehokkaasti. Siis siten, että kuolonuhrien määrä minimoidaan. Erittäin harvinaisten vakavien onnettomuuksien ylikorostaminen aiheuttaa vain turhia kuolemia muualla.


Minusta ei näin. Vaan riskien pohtiminen ilman todennäköisyyttä ohjaa riskittömiin ratkaisuihin, alhaisiin turvallisuuskustannuksiin, mahdollisuuteen panostaa aktiiviseen turvallisuuteen resursseja siellä, missä se todella on välttämätöntä ja näin vahinkojen minimiin.

Näinhän on käytännössä tapahtunut ydinvoiman kanssa. USA:ssa ydinvoiman riskejä ei ulkoisteta kansalaisille, vaan voimalayrittäjän on katettava vahinkonsa. Mutta ydinvoimalalle ei saa vakuutusta, koska absoluuttinen korvaussumma ylittää vakuuttamisen resurssit siinä tilanteessa, että riski toteutuu. Tähän ei vaikuta riskin matemaattinen esiintymistodennäköisyys, jonka perusteella ydinvoimavakuuttamisen pitäisi olla huippubusinesta, kun korvauksien maksuun ei jouduta ennakoituna ihmiskunnan elinaikana.

Tilastollisesti esim. vesivoima on kuitenkin ydinvoimaa vaarallisempaa. Mutta sen riskit ovat hallittavissa ja niitä voidaan oikeilla ratkaisuilla välttää ja mahdollisia vahinkoja pienentää. Ydinvoima-alalla puolestaan vakuutusten saamattomuus ohjaa kehittämään ydinteknologiaa, jossa ei ole mittaamattomia riskejä. Voi olla, että sellaiset ratkaisut tekevät ydinvoimasta taloudellisesti järjettömän, tai sitten ei.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Missä menee se raja, jolloin tietoa voi pitää yleissivistykseen kuuluvana siten, ettei tarvitse lähteistää?


Tuo asia ei sitten selvästikään kuulu yleissivistykseen, parempaa tietoa voi katsoa esim. Wikipedian lento-onnettomuuslistasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja miten edes määritellään "mahdollinen onnettomuus". Jollei todennäköisyyttä huomioida, mikä tahansa onnettomuus on mahdollinen.


Tulipa vielä mieleen, että eihän riskin määrittely edes voi perustua tilastoituun onnettomuustodennäköisyyteen. Koska sehän on asia, johon turvallisuustoimenpiteillä vaikutetaan. Lentoliikenteen turvajärjestelyt voitaisiin purkaa, koska tilastollinen turvallisuus on nyt suuri (kiitos vain Kuukanko tilastoviitteestä, josta tosin on työlästä laskea, mikä on kuolonuhrien osuus listatuissa onnettomuuksissa mukana olleista ihmisistä). Pysäköinti puolestaan olisi autoliikenneturvallisuuden tärkein turvallisuusjärjestelyiden kohde, koska eniten onnettomuuksia tapahtuu pysäköintialueilla (en muista, mihin tilastoon voisin viitata). Tämä johtaa siihen, että turvallisuuden perustana on oltava jokin sellainen lähtökohta, joka ei ole riippuvainen tehdyistä toimenpiteistä.

Tällainen toimenpiteistä riippumaton kriteeri voisi olla tilastollinen todennäköisyystavoite. Mutta se onkin sitten arvovalinta. Ei taida mennä oikein läpi ilmoittaa, että hyväksytään esimerkiksi jokin määrä kuolemia. Olkoonkin, että käytännössä esimerkiksi tieliikenteessä tehdään niin. Ja myös lentämisestä tiedetään, ettei ole käytännössä mahdollista taata, ettei lentoliikenteessä koskaan olisi kuolemaan johtavia onnettomuuksia. Niinpä jäljelle jää ottaa periaatteeksi vähentää riskejä aiheuttavia asioita.




> Alkaen vaikka meteorin törmäämisestä metrojunaan. Mutta miksei siihen ole varauduttu?


Meteoriitin uhriksi joutuminen ei minusta kuulu tähän keskusteluun. Meteoriittiriski ei ole asia, joka on ominainen vain yhdelle liikennemuodolle ja aiheudu tämän liikennemuodon ratkaisuista ja ominaisuuksista. Eikä siihen voi vaikuttaa ratkaisuilla, jotka liittyvät metron, ratikoiden, bussien, polkupyörien, kävelykenkien tai lentokoneiden ominaisuuksiin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällainen toimenpiteistä riippumaton kriteeri voisi olla tilastollinen todennäköisyystavoite. Mutta se onkin sitten arvovalinta. Ei taida mennä oikein läpi ilmoittaa, että hyväksytään esimerkiksi jokin määrä kuolemia. Olkoonkin, että käytännössä esimerkiksi tieliikenteessä tehdään niin. Ja myös lentämisestä tiedetään, ettei ole käytännössä mahdollista taata, ettei lentoliikenteessä koskaan olisi kuolemaan johtavia onnettomuuksia. Niinpä jäljelle jää ottaa periaatteeksi vähentää riskejä aiheuttavia asioita.


Jos nyt vertaa yleismaailmallisesti matkustajaliikennemuotoja vaarallisuuden mukaan niin vaarallisinhan on moottoriajoneuvoliikenne. Sitten tulee kevyt liikenne eli pyöräily ja kävely! Sitten tulevat eri joukkoliikennemuodot ja lento- ja laivaliikenne. Näiden riskialttius tai järjestys vaihtelee eri maissa ja kulttuureissa, mutta autoilu ja kevyt liikene on kaikissa vaarallisempaa kuin joukkoliikenne.

Helsingissä metrossa on vanhastaan panostetttu turvallisuuteen niin paljon että riski joutua onnettomuuteen on yhtä pieni kuin lentämisessä. Vaikka metron matkustajamäärät päivässä ovat moninkertaiset esim Helsinki-Vantaan lentomatkutajien määrään ja metromatkustajille ei jaeta mitään turvallisuusohjeita eikä kielletä ottaa palavia nesteitä (viinapulloja) mukaan matkustamoon. Pelastuslaitos esim harjoittelee metrosa palon sammuttamista säännöllisesti. Parin vuoden takaisen vesijohtorikon sattuessa saatiin tilanne kontrolloidusti hallintaan. Kukaan ei metrossa pelkää sitä että osa tunneleista kulkee veden alla. 

Metron automatisoinnin tarkoitus oli vähentää riskejä sekä matkustajien kokemaa turvattomuutta. Matkustajat kokivat metron turvattomaksi nimenomaan siellä esiintyvien järjestyshäiriöiden vuoksi.  Automatisoinnilla piti korvata kuljettajat pätevillä vartijoilla, ja laituriseinien oli tarkoitus ehkäistä ihmisiä tippumasta radalle joko vahingossa tai muiden työntäminä. Automatisointi olisi tehnyt metrolla matkustamisen yhtä turvalliseksi kuin jonkun pilvenpiiräjän hissillä matkustamisen. OK, kaikki hyvin, mutta se maksaisi. Nyt aletaan tietää mitä se maksaa kaiken kaikkiaan ja kannattaisi ottaa aikalisä ja miettiä kannattavatko kaikki nämä parannustoimenpiteet. 

Sehän tiedetään että muissa raideliikennemuodoissa eli rautateillä ja raitioteillä ihmisten alle jäämiset ovat paljon yleisempiä kuin  metrossa, mutta kukaan ei tosissaan ehdota niissä laitureiden eristämistä radasta. Sama koskee busseja. Myös järjestyshäiriöitä niissä esiintyy eikä niissäkään kuljettaja pysty estämään niitä eikä ehdoteta kuljettajien korvaamista vartijoilla. 

Miksi ei metrossa mietitty koskaan esim porttirahastuksen käyttöönottoa häiriköiden seulomiseksi. Helsingissä metroasemia on niin vähän että lipuntarkastajan/vartijan palkkaaminen niihin tuskin olisi ylivoimaisen kallista. Niin tehdään muissa maailman metroissa. 

En minä tuomitse automatisointiprojkeitia mutta kun tiedetään mitä se tulee maksamaan niin kannattaisi kai miettiä jotain riisuttua vaihtoehtoa ainakin siksi aikaa kunnes kaikki vanhimmat junat on saatu vaihdettua uusiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos nyt vertaa yleismaailmallisesti matkustajaliikennemuotoja vaarallisuuden mukaan niin vaarallisinhan on moottoriajoneuvoliikenne. Sitten tulee kevyt liikenne eli pyöräily ja kävely!


Tässä yhteydessä on hyvä ymmärtää, että kävelyn ja pyöräilyn riskit ovat tosiasiallisesti autoilun riskejä. Esimerkiksi pyöräily autojen hallitsemassa katuympäristössä on vaarallista, mutta ei siellä, missä autot eivät hallitse katuja. Pyöräilijät ja jalankulkijat eivät telo toisiaan, vaan autot telovat molempia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä yhteydessä on hyvä ymmärtää, että kävelyn ja pyöräilyn riskit ovat tosiasiallisesti autoilun riskejä. Esimerkiksi pyöräily autojen hallitsemassa katuympäristössä on vaarallista, mutta ei siellä, missä autot eivät hallitse katuja. Pyöräilijät ja jalankulkijat eivät telo toisiaan, vaan autot telovat molempia.


Kyllä pyöräilijät ja jalankulkijat telovat toisiaan. Villiksi ja piittaamattomaksi on meininki kevyen liikenteen väylillä nimittäin muuttunut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos nyt vertaa yleismaailmallisesti matkustajaliikennemuotoja vaarallisuuden mukaan niin vaarallisinhan on moottoriajoneuvoliikenne.


Tällaiset tilastot ovat absoluuttisia, pelkästään matematiikkaan perustuvia, eikä esimerkiksi kerro missään määrin, ketkä moottoriliikenteen uhriksi joutuu, milloin tai millaisissa olosuhteissa. Jos ajatellaan satunnaista moottoritienkäyttäjää, joka posottelee vaikkapa lomamatkalla 2000 km, niin tiettävästi tämä ei niinkään vaarallista ole - muuten kuin tilastossa, sillä tilastossa ei ole eritelty, onko auto-onnettomuuden uhri joutunut onnettomuuteen tuollaisella lomamatkalla keskellä päivää vai aamuyöllä baarista kotiin tullessa. On selvää, että liikenteessä riskin ottavalla on suurempi todennäköisyys joutua onnettomuuden uhriksi kuin tavallisella tienkäyttäjällä. Tätä tekijää ei lentoliikenteessä ole. Vaan tilastopa ei meille tätä kerro.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällaiset tilastot ovat absoluuttisia, pelkästään matematiikkaan perustuvia, eikä esimerkiksi kerro missään määrin, ketkä moottoriliikenteen uhriksi joutuu, milloin tai millaisissa olosuhteissa. Jos ajatellaan satunnaista moottoritienkäyttäjää, joka posottelee vaikkapa lomamatkalla 2000 km, niin tiettävästi tämä ei niinkään vaarallista ole - muuten kuin tilastossa, sillä tilastossa ei ole eritelty, onko auto-onnettomuuden uhri joutunut onnettomuuteen tuollaisella lomamatkalla keskellä päivää vai aamuyöllä baarista kotiin tullessa. On selvää, että liikenteessä riskin ottavalla on suurempi todennäköisyys joutua onnettomuuden uhriksi kuin tavallisella tienkäyttäjällä. Tätä tekijää ei lentoliikenteessä ole. Vaan tilastopa ei meille tätä kerro.


Näin on. Ja kevyessä liikenteessä otetaan nimenoman riskejä. Ajatellaan etä koska nopeudet eivät ole suuria, niitä voi ottaa, mutta jos 2 pyöräilijää törmää toisiinsa ja kumpikin ajaa 30 km/h niin kyllä tulee rumaa jälkeä. Samoin jalankulkija joka näkee raitiovaunun tai bussin juuri sapuvan pysäkille ja juoksee kadun yli ehtiäkseen siihen, ottaa tietoisen riskin, että joku voi tulla autolla kääntyen risteyksen takaa eikä huomaa kadun yli bussille juoksevaa. Se että kevyessä liikenteessä ja moottoriajoneuvoliikenteessä riskien ottoa ei ole estetty muulla tavoin kuin poliisien pistokoeluontoisella valvonnalla alentaa kynnystä ottaa riskejä. 

Lento-, laiva ja joukkoliikenteesä oikeus puuttua matkustajien riskikäyttäytymiseen on myös liikenne-operaattoreiden henkilökunnalla, ja siksi sitä harrastetaan vähemmän niissä, mutta miten matkustajat käyttäytyvät itse liikennevälineen ulkopuolella ei bussi tai raitovaunuliikenteessä ole henkilökunnalla muuta mahdollisuutta puuttua kuin käyttämällä äänitorvea. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

->Onko metroliikennettä vakuutettu onnettomuuksien varalle? Siis jos pahin mahdollinen tapahtuu ja joku kaunis päivä tunnelista kärrätään ylös satatonnia savulihaa, niin maksaako korvaukset vakuutusyhtiö, vai veronmaksajat? Miten yleensä joukkoliikenteessä on vakuutuspuoli hoidettu? Yritin googlailla jotain laivojen uppoamisia ja vakuutusmenettelyjä niissä, muttei oikein löytynyt muusta kuin tavararahdin vakuuttamisesta.

----------


## sub

> ->Onko metroliikennettä vakuutettu onnettomuuksien varalle? Siis jos pahin mahdollinen tapahtuu ja joku kaunis päivä tunnelista kärrätään ylös satatonnia savulihaa, niin maksaako korvaukset vakuutusyhtiö, vai veronmaksajat? Miten yleensä joukkoliikenteessä on vakuutuspuoli hoidettu? Yritin googlailla jotain laivojen uppoamisia ja vakuutusmenettelyjä niissä, muttei oikein löytynyt muusta kuin tavararahdin vakuuttamisesta.


Veikkaan että jos vakuutuksia on, niin ne ovat hyvin minimalistisia. Tämä on varsin yleinen käytäntö julkisella puolella, koska vakuutusmaksut kohoaisivat muuten pilviin. Käytännössä ei siis ole varaa ylläpitää vakuutuksia, joista vähänkin suurempien onnettomuuksien yhteydessä olisi mitään hyötyä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tulipa vielä mieleen, että eihän riskin määrittely edes voi perustua tilastoituun onnettomuustodennäköisyyteen. Koska sehän on asia, johon turvallisuustoimenpiteillä vaikutetaan.


No totta kai se voi, kun määritellään kuinka paljon sitä todennäköisyyttä niillä toimenpiteillä saadaan laskettua. Ennen ja jälkeen -tilanne. Esim. "vähentää 3 kuolemaan johtavaa onnettomuutta 100 vuodessa".




> Tällainen toimenpiteistä riippumaton kriteeri voisi olla tilastollinen todennäköisyystavoite. Mutta se onkin sitten arvovalinta. Ei taida mennä oikein läpi ilmoittaa, että hyväksytään esimerkiksi jokin määrä kuolemia.


No näinhän on pakko toimia, koska onnettomuuksia ei voi kokonaan estää. Edes lentoliikenteessä. Jos halutaan lopettaa lento-onnettomuudet, pitää lopettaa lentäminen.




> Meteoriitin uhriksi joutuminen ei minusta kuulu tähän keskusteluun. Meteoriittiriski ei ole asia, joka on ominainen vain yhdelle liikennemuodolle ja aiheudu tämän liikennemuodon ratkaisuista ja ominaisuuksista.


Kuuluu se, koska kaikkien onnettomuuksien estäminen kuuluu pelastuslaitoksen tehtäviin. Pelastuslaitos voisi vaikka rakentaa Helsingin päälle metrin teräksestä katon, joka pysäyttää riittävän pienet meteorit. Mutta se olisi kovin tehotonta, koska se tarkoittaisi että laitos hukkaisi vaikkapa metron turvallisuuteen käytettäviä resursseja täysin mitättömään vaikkakin tappavaan riskiin. Kaupungin rahoista ovat metronkin turvajärjestelyt pois. Ja sekin on yksi tehottomuuden laji, että jos metrosta tehdään liian kallis, sitä rakennetaan vähemmän. Se siirtää matkustajia toisiin liikennemuotoihin. Autolla ja bussilla ajo ovat vaarallisempia, joten ihmisiä uhrataan sitten liikenneonnettomuuksiin kadulla vain koska yhdestä liikennevälineestä oli pakko tehdä miljoona kertaa turvallisempi kuin katuliikenteestä. Aika julmaa touhua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:20 ----------




> On selvää, että liikenteessä riskin ottavalla on suurempi todennäköisyys joutua onnettomuuden uhriksi kuin tavallisella tienkäyttäjällä.


Tilasto ei toki anna oikeita vastauksia, mutta liikenteessä on silti myös vaara joutua toisen riskinottajan aiheuttamaan onnettomuuteen. Aika monessa onnettomuudessa on kaksi osapuolta.

----------


## ViviP

Ja sitten on tietysti vielä terrori-iskun mahdollisuus. Lontoon metroiskut ahdistivat itseäni pitkän aikaa tapahtuneen jälkeenkin ja vältin metroa (Helsingissä). Enpä tiedä, onko automaattimetro tavallista herkempi terroriteon sattuessa, mutta kauhealta tuntuu, että säästösyistä nipistettäisiin poistumisteiden määrästä ja väljyydestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja sitten on tietysti vielä terrori-iskun mahdollisuus. Lontoon metroiskut ahdistivat itseäni pitkän aikaa tapahtuneen jälkeenkin ja vältin metroa (Helsingissä). Enpä tiedä, onko automaattimetro tavallista herkempi terroriteon sattuessa, mutta kauhealta tuntuu, että säästösyistä nipistettäisiin poistumisteiden määrästä ja väljyydestä.


On vain harvinaisen typerää upottaa metroon rahaa siksi, että sieltä voisi pelastautua terrori-iskusta. Paremmin säästää ihmishenkiä, jos se raha käytetään terrori-iskujen ennaltaehkäisyyn. Mikä se tapa sitten onkaan, se on vuorenvarmasti parempi.

----------


## ViviP

> On vain harvinaisen typerää upottaa metroon rahaa siksi, että sieltä voisi pelastautua terrori-iskusta.


No joo, enpä tosiaan tarkoittanut, että pelkästään terroritekojen takia tulisi kiinnittää turvallisuuteen ja pelastusteihin riittävästi huomiota. Tulipalot yms onnettomuudet ovat tietenkin todennköisempiä kuin ne, mutta kaupunkilaisjärjellä ymmärtääkseni näihin kaikkiin kannattaa vastata suunnilleen samansuuntaisin suunnittelutoimin. Ja terroriteot ovat ikävä kyllä mahdollisia, Suomessakin.

Terrorismin ehkäisy on kasa poliittisia valintoja, enkä aio ottaa siihen asiaan kantaa tällä foorumilla.

----------


## j-lu

> On vain harvinaisen typerää upottaa metroon rahaa siksi, että sieltä voisi pelastautua terrori-iskusta.


Mitä jos upotettaisiin metroon rahaa siksi, että kun kerran sinne kymmenien metrien syvyyteen louhitaan asema, niin olisi käytön kannalta suotavaa, että sinne pääsisi ja sieltä pääsisi pois - ehkä jopa kahta eri reittiä! Ihan riippumatta turvallisuusmääräyksistä ja junien pituuksista.

Helsingin metron paradokseja on, että järkevällä kaupunkisuunnittelulla metron kapasiteetille ei varsinaisesti olisi käyttöä kantakaupungin ulkopuolella, mutta että metroa ei kantakaupungissa kannata käyttää, koska asemien saavutettavuus kadulta on niin heikko.

----------


## sub

> Tulipalot yms onnettomuudet ovat tietenkin todennköisempiä kuin ne, mutta kaupunkilaisjärjellä ymmärtääkseni näihin kaikkiin kannattaa vastata suunnilleen samansuuntaisin suunnittelutoimin.


Implikaatio termistä "kaupunkilaisjärki" ei ole sama kuin termistä "maalaisjärki", enemmän ehkä päinvastainen http://urbaanisanakirja.com/word/maalaisjarki/. Olen samaa mieltä, että täysin erilaisiin uhkakuviin varautuminen samansuuntaisin suunnittelutoimin on kaupunkilaisjärjen mukaista.

Terrorismi ja metro Helsingissä ovat yhdistelmä, jota varten tuskin on syytä tai varaa varautua. 9/11 hinnat kaikkeen mitä voidaan myydä terrorismilla pelottelulla nousivat pilviin. Sinänsä traaginen tapahtuma on kyllä generoinut mielestäni jopa huolestuttavalle tasolle nousseen terrorismivouhotuksen etenkin länsimaissa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> 9/11 hinnat kaikkeen mitä voidaan myydä terrorismilla pelottelulla nousivat pilviin. Sinänsä traaginen tapahtuma on kyllä generoinut mielestäni jopa huolestuttavalle tasolle nousseen terrorismivouhotuksen etenkin länsimaissa.


Unohtuiko Norjan tapahtumat reilussa vuodessa? Kyllä Suomessakin aihetta on tarkkailla tilannetta, sillä Jokelan, Kauhajoen tai Hyvinkään tapahtumista ei sellaiseen ole pitkäkään matka.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Unohtuiko Norjan tapahtumat reilussa vuodessa? Kyllä Suomessakin aihetta on tarkkailla tilannetta, sillä Jokelan, Kauhajoen tai Hyvinkään tapahtumista ei sellaiseen ole pitkäkään matka.


Ja oli meillä myös Myyrmanni. Lontoo ja sen omien poikien tapahtuma joukkoliikenteessä on myös huomattavasti lähempänä meitä kuin New York.

En halua maalata piruja seinille, mutta realismi on tervettä. Samalla sanon, että tässä ja lainatussa viestissä mainittuihin ongelmiin pitää toki ensisijassa puuttua ennaltaehkäisevästi eli aivan muilla keinoin kuin suojautumalla järkkynyttä mieltä vastaan. Mutta siinäkin asiassa näyttää realismilta, ettei meillä Suomessa riitä mielenkiintoa rahoittaa ennalta ehkäisyä. Vaan ongelmiin puututaan vasta sitten, kun alkaa tapahtua ja puuttuminen maksaa varmasti ja paljon. Mikä siis tarkoittaa, että Suomessa on syytä varautua myös terroriuhkaan metrossa, koska ei olla halukkaita puuttumaan syihin, jotka johtavat terroriuhkaan.

Muuten sanon metron turvallisuusjärjestelyistä, että viranomaisten periaatteisiin tyytymättömien pitäisi väitellä mieluiten viranomaisten kanssa. Minusta viranomaisten periaatteet ovat loogiset ja perustellut. Mutta he itse ovat tietenkin parhaita perustelemaan sille, jonka mielestä metron turvajärjestelyt ovat liian hyvät.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Toisin kuin yleensä luullaan, metrot kestävät pommi-iskuja paljon paremmin kuin bussit. Silloin kun metroissa on sattunut pommi-iskuja on ylensä vain iskun kohteena olleen vaunun matkustajat menehtyneet tai saaneet vakavia vammoja. Jos poliittisen tilanteen vuoksi terrorin uhka kohoaa voidaan vartiointia lisäämällä estää pommi-iskuja. Aikoinaan IRA:n iskujen aikaan Lontoon metroa vartioitiin yhtä tehokkaasti kuin lentokenttiä. 

Ammatti- tai amatööriterroristin kannattaa suunnata iskunsa tavarataloihin ja ravintoloihin/yökerhoihin. Niihin suunnatuissa iskuissa uhrien määrä on paljon suurempi kuin metroissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

> Unohtuiko Norjan tapahtumat reilussa vuodessa? Kyllä Suomessakin aihetta on tarkkailla tilannetta, sillä Jokelan, Kauhajoen tai Hyvinkään tapahtumista ei sellaiseen ole pitkäkään matka.


Ei unohtunut, mutta se on ilmeisesti unohtunut että näitä terroristi-iskuja on tapahtunut aina, jopa paljon ennen kaksoistornien sortumista. Tarkoitan sitä, että 9/11-iskuilla oli valtava symbolinen merkitys. Alettiin lietsomaan ainakin omasta mielestäni tarpeettoman suurta terrorismipelkoa. Ei Suomessakaan ennen noita iskuja terrorismista puhuttu niin laajassa viitekehyksessä kuin nykyään, saatika että sitä olisi yhdistetty kotimaan tapahtumiin. 

Jos vielä miettii näitä surullisia kotimaassamme tapahtuneita tekoja, niin käytännössähän vastaavan iskun estäminen metrossa on lähes mahdotonta. Millä estetään mieleltään järkkyneen ihmisen epätoivoinen teko, etenkin jos huomioidaan se että tässä pitäisi olla edes vähän kustannusrealismia ja metron tulisi edelleen toimia sujuvasti joukkoliikennevälineenä?

----------


## Mikle

Vaihtoasemiin liittyvää uutisointia YLE:n kertomana.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vaihtoasemiin liittyvää uutisointia YLE:n kertomana.


Täältä löytyy HKL:n johtokunnan tämänpäiväisen kokouksen päätöstiedote.

----------


## petteri

Jos lyhyiden asemien kapasiteetti alkaa loppua, eiköhän 90 metrin laitureilla pysty ajamaan vaikka 104 metrin junia, jolla saadaan 15 % kapasiteettilisäys, eihän Sm5:ssäkään ole ihan päässä ovia. 90 metrin laituripituus on muuten aika tyypillinen maailman isommissa metroissa. Helsingissä vielä junat ovat merkittävästi leveämpiä muualla, joka tuo lisätilaa. Toki istumapaikkoja myös arvostetaan täällä enemmän, joten tilaakin tarvitaankin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mediassa on esitetty kaikenlaisia ratkaisuja ongelman ratkaisemiseksi. Joku osasi kertoa että Oslossa Holmankollenin metrolinjan laiturit ovat lyhyemmät kuin muilla, ja siksi osa vaunuista on suljettuina kun juna tulee sille osuudelle. Miksi sellainen ei käy päinsä Helsingissä, en osaa sanoa. 

Tänään ehdotti Hesarissa pari asiantuntija-insinööriä, että metron kapasiteetin loppuessa kesken, voisi ajaa metron rinnalla jotain määrättyä runkolinjaa pitkin busseja, jotka ruuhka-aikana poimisi osan pihalle jääneistä metromatkustajista (ts matkustajia jotka vapaaehtoisesti jäävät pois metrosta). Tämä on varmaan arkea tänäkin päivänä monessa miljoonakaupungissa. Se tosin pilaisi metron alkuperäisen idean, koska se toisi bussirallin takaisin Rautatientorille ja Kaisaniemenkadulle, jonka metro aikoinaan poisti, ja teki keskustan viihtyisämmäksi. 

Mutta minäpä pistän paremmaksi: Busseja voisi toki lisätä Herttoniemen ja keskustan välille, malttia käyttäen, mutta Sörnäisistä keskustaanhan kulkee raitiolinjoja joita varmaan monet metron kyytiin mahtumattomista matkustajista vapaaehtoisesti käyttäisivät jos sellaine tilanne olisi.  :Very Happy: 

Ja kuten late totesi niin ongelma on edessä vasta v 2030 paikkeilla. Ja jos Östersundomin linjan vaatii enemmän kapasiteettia kuin mitä 4-vaunuiset junat pystyvät hoitamaan ninn voihan sille laittaa kulkemaan 6-vaunuisia. Kamppiin asti.

Jotenkin aavistan kuten late kirjoitti että nyt tilattvilla junilla ajetaan automaattiajolla Vuosaari-Matinkylä reittiä päästä päähän ja. M100 ja M200 jää 6-vaunuisina ja käsipelillä Mellunmäen haaraa ajamaan, ja jos metroa jatketaan Östersundomiin tilataan enemmän juuri sille reitille sopivia mahdollisesti 6 vaunua pitkiä junia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Mediassa on esitetty kaikenlaisia ratkaisuja ongelman ratkaisemiseksi. Joku osasi kertoa että Oslossa Holmankollenin metrolinjan laiturit ovat lyhyemmät kuin muilla, ja siksi osa vaunuista on suljettuina kun juna tulee sille osuudelle. Miksi sellainen ei käy päinsä Helsingissä, en osaa sanoa.


Holmenkollenin rata on vanha ja nykyiseen järjestelyyn on päädytty monen historiallisen mutkan kautta, joihin kuului mm. 20 vuotta vanhan (vissiin allekin) junasarjan hylkääminen. Espoossa tehdään uutta rataa miljardilla ja samaan aikaan hankitaan uusia junia nimenomaan tätä rataa varten. Mielestäni on ihan kohtuullista edellyttää, että lopputulema ei ole mikään käyttäjien kannalta hankala tahaton viritelmä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos lyhyiden asemien kapasiteetti alkaa loppua, eiköhän 90 metrin laitureilla pysty ajamaan vaikka 104 metrin junia, jolla saadaan 15 % kapasiteettilisäys, eihän Sm5:ssäkään ole ihan päässä ovia. 90 metrin laituripituus on muuten aika tyypillinen maailman isommissa metroissa. Helsingissä vielä junat ovat merkittävästi leveämpiä muualla, joka tuo lisätilaa. Toki istumapaikkoja myös arvostetaan täällä enemmän, joten tilaakin tarvitaankin.


Ei tällainen onnistu, koska laituriovet määräävät ovien paikat. Ovet eivät ole tasaisesti jakautuneina junan pituudelle, joten kokonaisten vaunujen on oltava aina samalla kohdalla suhteessa laiturioviin. Puolikkaan vaunun lisääminen 90-metrisiin juniin on muutenkin varsin omituinen ratkaisu.

90 metrin laituripituus ei ole tyypillinen maailman isoimmissa metroissa. Tarkistahan tietosi!




> Tänään ehdotti Hesarissa pari asiantuntija-insinööriä, että metron kapasiteetin loppuessa kesken, voisi ajaa metron rinnalla jotain määrättyä runkolinjaa pitkin busseja, jotka ruuhka-aikana poimisi osan pihalle jääneistä metromatkustajista (ts matkustajia jotka vapaaehtoisesti jäävät pois metrosta).


Tällaisen hölmöilyn ovat esittäneet jo aikaisemmin muut kuin joukkoliikenteen asiantuntijat. Oikeat asiantuntijat eivät esitä, että alennetaan metron kapasiteettia ja ryhdytään sitten paikkaamaan puuttuvaa kapasiteettia busseilla.




> Tämä on varmaan arkea tänäkin päivänä monessa miljoonakaupungissa.


Kyllä metrokaupungeissa busseja pyörii, mutta ei siksi, että niillä kulkisivat ne, jotka eivät mahtuneet metroon. Bussit kulkevat siksi, että metrosta pääsee myös asemien välisille ja muille metron saavuttamattomille alueille. Tällä bussiliikenteellä on myös tuttu nimi: liityntäliikenne.

Antero

----------


## GT8N

> Tänään ehdotti Hesarissa pari asiantuntija-insinööriä, että metron kapasiteetin loppuessa kesken, voisi ajaa metron rinnalla jotain määrättyä runkolinjaa pitkin busseja, jotka ruuhka-aikana poimisi osan pihalle jääneistä metromatkustajista (ts matkustajia jotka vapaaehtoisesti jäävät pois metrosta). Tämä on varmaan arkea tänäkin päivänä monessa miljoonakaupungissa. Se tosin pilaisi metron alkuperäisen idean, koska se toisi bussirallin takaisin Rautatientorille ja Kaisaniemenkadulle, jonka metro aikoinaan poisti, ja teki keskustan viihtyisämmäksi. 
> 
> Mutta minäpä pistän paremmaksi: Busseja voisi toki lisätä Herttoniemen ja keskustan välille, malttia käyttäen, mutta Sörnäisistä keskustaanhan kulkee raitiolinjoja joita varmaan monet metron kyytiin mahtumattomista matkustajista vapaaehtoisesti käyttäisivät jos sellaine tilanne olisi.


Niin, edelläselostettu vaihtoehto tunnettiin muutama aika sitten nimellä 86S. Tosin kyseinen linja ei ollut olemassa metron tahallisesti aiheutettavan kapasiteettipulan vuoksi, vaan kattavamman joukkoliikennepalvelun vuoksi. Ja linjaahan liikennöitiin sellaisilla ihmeillä kuin nivellinja-auto, joihin nykypäivinä tässä köyhässä (sekä rahallisesti että älyllisesti) valtiossa ei ole varaa. Ylipäätään idea metron tahallisen kapasiteetin leikkauksen paikkaamisesta busseilla on täysin naurattava. Miksi metron kaltaista raskasta raideliikennettä on edes olemassa tai varsinkaan tehdään lisää, jos sitä täytyy paikata bussiliikenteellä? Eikö metroa lähtökohtaisesti pitäisi tehdä niin, että sitä ei tarvitse paikata muulla kuin liityntäliikenteellä? Ja illan kevennyksenä todettakoon, että sanat hesari, asiantuntija-insinööri ja metro samassa yhteydessä luokittelisin sarjaan kuulento, lohikäärme ja polkuvene.




> Ja kuten late totesi niin ongelma on edessä vasta v 2030 paikkeilla. Ja jos Östersundomin linjan vaatii enemmän kapasiteettia kuin mitä 4-vaunuiset junat pystyvät hoitamaan ninn voihan sille laittaa kulkemaan 6-vaunuisia. Kamppiin asti.


Vasta 2030? Mieleeni ei tule mitään vastaavaa hanketta, jossa edes käydään keskustelua siitä, että kun tehdään mitä satuu ja kun kapasiteetti loppuu... Virallisen totuuden mukaan automaattimetro aloittaa 2015 "loppuvuodesta", eli siis käytännössä 2017 paikkeilla. Kapsiteettiongelma tulee siis vastaan jo käytännössä alle 15v liikenteen aloituksesta. Eikös normaalisti raideliikennettä suunnitella vähintään sadan vuoden aikajänteellä? Näin lupaava "lopuunmietitty", "perusteltu" ja "välttämätön" sekä "joukkoliikennettä lisäävä" hanke hakee vertaistaan historiankirjoituksessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Holmenkollenin rata on vanha ja nykyiseen järjestelyyn on päädytty monen historiallisen mutkan kautta, joihin kuului mm. 20 vuotta vanhan (vissiin allekin) junasarjan hylkääminen. Espoossa tehdään uutta rataa miljardilla ja samaan aikaan hankitaan uusia junia nimenomaan tätä rataa varten. Mielestäni on ihan kohtuullista edellyttää, että lopputulema ei ole mikään käyttäjien kannalta hankala tahaton viritelmä.


Holmenkollenin radan menettelytapa on ollut kuitenkin vältttämätön pakko radasta johtuvan geometrian takia. Länsimetrolla on yhtäläisyyksiä Holmenkollenin radan kanssa Otaniemen mutkan takia, jonka suoristaminen siinä viheessa kun tunnelit on jo louhittu että saataisiin kaikki 6 vaunua suoralle on niin monimutkaista ettei oikein kannata ja espoolaisten näkökulmasta suoraan sanoen ei kiinnosta. 

Jokin sellainen vaihtoehto voisi tulla kysymykseen,että kun ja jos 4-vaunuisten junien kapasitetti ei enää riitä, tilataan 2 vaunun mittaisia välipaloja joilla pidennetään junat 6-vaunuisiksi, ja koska  junat ovat läpikuljettavia, pääsee ensimäisen ja viimeisenkin vaunun matkustajat ulos junasta lyhyellä laiturilla jos ovat väärään vaunuun menneet, siirtymällä sellaiseen vaunuun josta pääsee ulos. 

Jos norjalainen osaa niin osaa suomalainenkin.






> Niin, edelläselostettu vaihtoehto tunnettiin muutama aika sitten nimellä 86S. Tosin kyseinen linja ei ollut olemassa metron tahallisesti aiheutettavan kapasiteettipulan vuoksi, vaan kattavamman joukkoliikennepalvelun vuoksi. Ja linjaahan liikennöitiin sellaisilla ihmeillä kuin nivellinja-auto, joihin nykypäivinä tässä köyhässä (sekä rahallisesti että älyllisesti) valtiossa ei ole varaa. Ylipäätään idea metron tahallisen kapasiteetin leikkauksen paikkaamisesta busseilla on täysin naurattava. Miksi metron kaltaista raskasta raideliikennettä on edes olemassa tai varsinkaan tehdään lisää, jos sitä täytyy paikata bussiliikenteellä? Eikö metroa lähtökohtaisesti pitäisi tehdä niin, että sitä ei tarvitse paikata muulla kuin liityntäliikenteellä? Ja illan kevennyksenä todettakoon, että sanat hesari, asiantuntija-insinööri ja metro samassa yhteydessä luokittelisin sarjaan kuulento, lohikäärme ja polkuvene.


Suuressa maailmassa joudutaan kyllä ajamaan metron kansa rinnan busseja ruuhkahuippuina. Meillä ehkä ei tarvita, onhan meillä raitiotiekin Sörnäisten ja keskustan välillä jonka suosio kasvannee ihan eri sfääreihin kun se tilanne tulee  :Very Happy: 




> Vasta 2030? Mieleeni ei tule mitään vastaavaa hanketta, jossa edes käydään keskustelua siitä, että kun tehdään mitä satuu ja kun kapasiteetti loppuu... Virallisen totuuden mukaan automaattimetro aloittaa 2015 "loppuvuodesta", eli siis käytännössä 2017 paikkeilla. Kapsiteettiongelma tulee siis vastaan jo käytännössä alle 15v liikenteen aloituksesta. Eikös normaalisti raideliikennettä suunnitella vähintään sadan vuoden aikajänteellä? Näin lupaava "lopuunmietitty", "perusteltu" ja "välttämätön" sekä "joukkoliikennettä lisäävä" hanke hakee vertaistaan historiankirjoituksessa.


Nythän ei edes tiedetä tuleeko Östersundomiin metro, pikaraitiotie, lähijuna vai vain bussi. Itse suosittelisin lähijunaa jota jatkettaisiin Porvoooseen asti.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetrolla on yhtäläisyyksiä Holmenkollenin radan kanssa Otaniemen mutkan takia, jonka suoristaminen siinä viheessa kun tunnelit on jo louhittu että saataisiin kaikki 6 vaunua suoralle on niin monimutkaista ettei oikein kannata ja espoolaisten näkökulmasta suoraan sanoen ei kiinnosta.


Kertaahan hieman taas! Tämä oli viime tiistaina:



> Toistan nyt uudelleen erityisesti Rainerille, että Otaniemen asema ei ole mikään mahdoton ongelma. Jos laitimmaisten vaunujen ei hyväksytä olevan siirtymäkaaren alkuosalla (jolloin vaunun ja laiturin väli on suurimmillaan noin 10 cm  Mind the gap!), aseman päihin tarvitaan lyhyet linjaraiteen kaarretta jyrkemmät kaarteet, jotta 130-metrinen suora raide voidaan rakentaa 45 cm sivuun 90 metrisestä suorasta raiteesta. Jos linjakaarre on 450 m ja lähestymiskaarre 250 m, väliin tulee 15 metrin suoran raiteen pätkä ja 250 m kaarretta on 44 metriä  kun kaarteet on mitoitettu ilman siirtymäkaaria. Tämän suuruisista asioista on siis todellisuudessa kyse, kun länsimetroherrat esittävät, ettei mitään voi enää tehdä, paitsi uudet ajotunnelit ja asemat.





> Suuressa maailmassa joudutaan kyllä ajamaan metron kansa rinnan busseja ruuhkahuippuina.


Annahan tälle väittämälle lähde!

Antero

----------


## sub

> Länsimetrolla on yhtäläisyyksiä Holmenkollenin radan kanssa Otaniemen mutkan takia, jonka suoristaminen siinä viheessa kun tunnelit on jo louhittu että saataisiin kaikki 6 vaunua suoralle on niin monimutkaista ettei oikein kannata ja espoolaisten näkökulmasta suoraan sanoen ei kiinnosta.


Näin se taitaa mennä. Varsin ymmärrettävää, että espoolaisten näkökulmasta asemien pidentäminen tässä vaiheessa olisi turhaa tuhlausta. Kapasiteetti ei Espoossa ole loppumassa suunnitellun tulevaisuuden aikana lyhyilläkään junilla.  




> Jokin sellainen vaihtoehto voisi tulla kysymykseen,että kun ja jos 4-vaunuisten junien kapasitetti ei enää riitä, tilataan 2 vaunun mittaisia välipaloja joilla pidennetään junat 6-vaunuisiksi, ja koska  junat ovat läpikuljettavia, pääsee ensimäisen ja viimeisenkin vaunun matkustajat ulos junasta lyhyellä laiturilla jos ovat väärään vaunuun menneet, siirtymällä sellaiseen vaunuun josta pääsee ulos.


Miten ajattelit liittää välipalan kiinteään 4 vaunun yksikköön?  




> Suuressa maailmassa joudutaan kyllä ajamaan metron kansa rinnan busseja ruuhkahuippuina.


Metroinvestoinnin suuruusluokan huomioiden tämä vaikuttaisi meillä jo varsin typerältä toiminnalta. Mutta jos tähän tilanteeseen jostain syystä jouduttaisiin, niin järkevimpänä ratkaisuna näkisin että esim. Espoon suunnasta ajettaisiin metron kuormitusta keventämään suoria busseja Helsingin keskustaan niistä suurista asutuskeskittymistä, jotka ovat muutenkin liityntäliikenteen takana, kuten Olari ja "Suurpelto". Kapasiteetin puutteen takia masinoitu bussiliikenne päällekäisellä reitillä metron kanssa olisi varsin surkuhupainen ratkaisu meidän olosuhteissa.

----------


## hmikko

> Miten ajattelit liittää välipalan kiinteään 4 vaunun yksikköön?


Vastaan kun taisin olla ajatuksen alkuperäinen esittäjä tässä ketjussa. Ajatus siis oli, että ostetaan (samalta valmistajalta) välipala ja asennetaan se kiinteästi yksikön keskelle, kuten raitiovaunujen kanssa on tehty. Yksikkö olisi tämän jälkeen Länsimetron laituria pidempi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vastaan kun taisin olla ajatuksen alkuperäinen esittäjä tässä ketjussa. Ajatus siis oli, että ostetaan (samalta valmistajalta) välipala ja asennetaan se kiinteästi yksikön keskelle, kuten raitiovaunujen kanssa on tehty. Yksikkö olisi tämän jälkeen Länsimetron laituria pidempi.


Juuri niin ajattelin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

> Annahan tälle väittämälle lähde!


Ehkäpä hän tarkoitti San Fransiscoa, jossa pääsee bussilla kaikkialle kätevästi, vaikka olisi se metrokin. Ei liityntälinjoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vastaan kun taisin olla ajatuksen alkuperäinen esittäjä tässä ketjussa. Ajatus siis oli, että ostetaan (samalta valmistajalta) välipala ja asennetaan se kiinteästi yksikön keskelle, kuten raitiovaunujen kanssa on tehty. Yksikkö olisi tämän jälkeen Länsimetron laituria pidempi.


Tämä on tietenkin mahdollista junan näkökulmasta. Läpikäveltävät junat ovat kuten muutkin junat, eli ne koostuvat peräkkäin kytketyistä vaunuista. Vaunujen päädyissä olevat ovet on vain jätetty tekemättä ja avoimesta aukosta on tehty mahdollisimman suuri. Tällaisen junan vaunumäärää voi muuttaa, myös jälkeenpäin. Tavallisista junanvaunujen välisistä kytkennöistä vaunujen välinen kytkentä poikkeaa siten, ettei kytkimenä ole irroitettavaa kytkinlaitetta, vaan työkaluin asennettu tanko. Irtikytkentöjä kun ei ole tarpeen tehdä kuin huoltojen ja korjausten yhteydessä.

Radan kannalta tilanne on erilainen. Laituripituuden tulee riittää ja jos käytetään laituriovia, niiden oviaukkojen on sovittava junan ovien sijaintiin. Espoon lyhyille laituireille ja niiden laiturioville ei voi junia jatkaa vaunuja yksittäin lisäämällä, koska laituriovet ovat nykyisten vaunuparien ovien kohdalla. Ja nykyisissä vaunuissa ovet eivät sijaitse vaunussa symmetrisesti, vaan ne sijaitsevat symmetrisesti vaunuparissa. Juna pitäisi siksi pidentää kahdella vaunulla, mutta sitä ei kuitenkaan voi pysäyttää siten, että neljä keskimmäistä olisivat aseman kohdalla. Sillä junan ja laiturin ovet eivät osu kohdakkain.

Eli ei lyhyiden laitureiden hölmöilyä millään voi paikata. Maailmalla on metrojärjestelmiä, joissa on käytössä eri pituisia junia ja laitureita. Mutta ne eivät aja samaa rataa.

Antero

----------


## Dakkus

> nykyisissä vaunuissa ovet eivät sijaitse vaunussa symmetrisesti, vaan ne sijaitsevat symmetrisesti vaunuparissa. Juna pitäisi siksi pidentää kahdella vaunulla, mutta sitä ei kuitenkaan voi pysäyttää siten, että neljä keskimmäistä olisivat aseman kohdalla. Sillä junan ja laiturin ovet eivät osu kohdakkain.


Mun logiikkani mukaan tämän ei pitäisi voida oikeasti olla mikään ongelma, koska niiden välivaunujen ovet voidaan sijoitella junan näkökulmasta vapaasti. Eli lisävaunujen ovet on mahdollista sijoitella siten, että junan kaikki ovet osuvat laituriovien kohdille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mun logiikkani mukaan tämän ei pitäisi voida oikeasti olla mikään ongelma, koska niiden välivaunujen ovet voidaan sijoitella junan näkökulmasta vapaasti. Eli lisävaunujen ovet on mahdollista sijoitella siten, että junan kaikki ovet osuvat laituriovien kohdille.


Olet oikeassa, jos ajatellaan vain Espoon asemia. Junaa voidaan jatkaa sijoittamalla uudet vaunut ohjausvaunujen ja muun junan väliin siten, että uusissa vaunuissa ovet ovat samalla kohdalla kuin ohjausvaunuissa. Tällainen juna ei vaan sitten toimi 6-vaunuisilla asemilla, joissa on laituriovet vaunuparien mukaan. Sillä siellä vain ohjausvaunujen ovat ovat laituriovien kohdalla, kaikkien muiden vaunujen ovet ovat väärällä kohdalla.

Antero

----------


## Piirka

> Jokin sellainen vaihtoehto voisi tulla kysymykseen,että kun ja jos 4-vaunuisten junien kapasitetti ei enää riitä, tilataan 2 vaunun mittaisia välipaloja joilla pidennetään junat 6-vaunuisiksi, ja koska  junat ovat läpikuljettavia, pääsee ensimäisen ja viimeisenkin vaunun matkustajat ulos junasta lyhyellä laiturilla jos ovat väärään vaunuun menneet, siirtymällä sellaiseen vaunuun josta pääsee ulos. 
> 
> Jos norjalainen osaa niin osaa suomalainenkin.


Hieman epäilen, ettei suomalainen kuitenkaan osaa. Pysäkkiajat venyy ja paukkuu. Norjalainen osaa, koska Holmenkollenin radalla matkustajamäärät ovat vaatimattomat. Prujusta «Stasjonsstruktur Holmenkollbanen» löytyy asemakohtaiset vuorokautiset nousut ma-pe vuodelta 2008. Vaihteluvälihaarukka Frognerseterin 140:stä Vinderenin 966:een. Rataosalla on arkipäivisin keskimäärin nousuja huimat 7131!

Metroksi rata muutettiin vain sen takia, että joskus tulevaisuudessa Oslo mahdollisesti isännöisi talviolympialaisia. Majorstuenilta ajetaan täyspitkiä lisäjunia skipstoppina suoraan Holmenkollenin asemalle (jossa on "täyspitkät" laiturit) suurtapahtumien yhteydessä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Olet oikeassa, jos ajatellaan vain Espoon asemia. Junaa voidaan jatkaa sijoittamalla uudet vaunut ohjausvaunujen ja muun junan väliin siten, että uusissa vaunuissa ovet ovat samalla kohdalla kuin ohjausvaunuissa. Tällainen juna ei vaan sitten toimi 6-vaunuisilla asemilla, joissa on laituriovet vaunuparien mukaan. Sillä siellä vain ohjausvaunujen ovat ovat laituriovien kohdalla, kaikkien muiden vaunujen ovet ovat väärällä kohdalla.
> 
> Antero


Toimii, koska laiturioviseiniä on tuossa tilanteessa joka tapauksessa pakko jatkaa nelivaunuisista kuusivaunuisiksi. Tällöin nykyinen laiturioviseinä voidaan siirtää vaunujen 2-5 kohdalle ja sen molempiin päihin lisättäviin jatkeisiin laitetaan ovet sellaisille kohdille, että ohjausvaunun ovet osuvat kohdillensa. Tällöin nelivaunuiset junat pysähtyvät aina laiturin keskelle ja kuusivaunuiset koko laiturin pituudelle. (Niin kauan kuin kaikkia junia ei ole kuusivaunuistettu, täytyy toki huomioida nelivaunuistenkin olemassaolo.)

Espoossa toki pysähdytään sitten laiturienjatkoprojektin valmistumiseen saakka aina siten, että keskimmäiset neljä vaunua (vaunut 2-5) osuvat laituriin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toimii, koska laiturioviseiniä on tuossa tilanteessa joka tapauksessa pakko jatkaa nelivaunuisista kuusivaunuisiksi.


Kyllä näin, jos nykyistä kalustoa ei ole käytössä. Minä lähdin siitä, että on. Mutta täytyy tietenkin todeta, että jos vastaisuudessakin metroon käytetään rahaa yhtä leväperäisesti kuin nyt, niin varmaankin M200-junat voidaan panna romuksi vaikka jo 10 vuoden kuluttua, jotta yleisö ei ymmärtäisi, miten järjetöntä automatisointi ja asemien lyhentäminen oli.

Tähän liittyen voin kertoa terveisinä Innotransista, että kaluston modernisointi ja käyttöiän jatkaminen on niin tärkeä ja kasvava liiketoiminnan alue, että monien muiden ohessa myös Siemens haluaa olla sillä alalla mukana. Vaikka uuden kaluston kauppa on sille liiketoiminnan kulmakivi.

Siemens esitteli mallikappaleen kanssa raitiovaunun modernisointia. Vanhaan runkoon oli vaihdettu nykyaikaisesti muotoiltu keula ja ohjaamo. Sisustus oli uusittu ja ovet vaihdettu taitto-ovista yksilehtisiin. Toinen pää vaunusta oli vertailun vuoksi ennallaan. Tämä oli vain demo, ei toimiva vaunu, mutta kuka haluaisikaan puoliksi vanhanaikaisen vaunun. Siemensin edustajan mukaan modernisointi maksaa ehkä miljoonan, kun uusi vaunu maksaa 3 miljoonaa. Modernisoidulla vaunulla on kuitenkin edessään sama käyttöaika kuin edeltäjällään.

Sveitsin rautatiet esitteli näyttävästi Zürichin paikallisjunaprojektiaan. Siinä modernisoitiin 2-kerrosvaunusto ja kaksi käytettyä veturisarjaa. Toinen niistä Re4/4 alun perin 1960-luvulta. Modernisoidun Re4/4:n esittelijä kertoi, että veturin modernisointi maksoi miljoonanan ja uusi olisi maksanut 3 miljoonaa. Modernisoituina vetureita tullaan käyttämään ainakin 20 vuotta, takana vetureilla on yli 40 vuotta. Kysyin, olisiko siis 3 miljoonalla saanut veturin 40 vuodeksi kun nyt saatiin miljoonalla 20 vuodeksi. Vastaus oli skeptinen. Esittelijä ei uskonut uuden veturin kestävän yhtä varmasti 40 vuotta kuin modernisoitu veturi kestää 20 vuotta. Tulkitsin vastauksen niin, että modernisoidulla ajettaneen todennäköisemmin pidempään kuin 20 vuotta kuin että uudella ajettaisiin 40 vuotta.

Sekä Siemens että sveitsiläiset painottivat sitä, että kiskokaluston arvosta suurin osa on perusrakenteessa eli rungossa, teleissä ja akselistoissa. Siis osissa, jotka eivät kulu ja vanhene kuten kaluston varustelu. Romutuksessa siis romutetetaan pääasiassa käyttökelpoista osaa, kun kannattaisi romuttaa vain loppuunkulunut varustelu ja asentaa käyttökelpoiseen runkoon uusi varustelu. Tällainen ajattelu on meillä Suomessa jotakuinkin tuntematonta raskailla raiteilla  paitsi Dv12-sarjan kohdalla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä näin, jos nykyistä kalustoa ei ole käytössä. Minä lähdin siitä, että on. Mutta täytyy tietenkin todeta, että jos vastaisuudessakin metroon käytetään rahaa yhtä leväperäisesti kuin nyt, niin varmaankin M200-junat voidaan panna romuksi vaikka jo 10 vuoden kuluttua, jotta yleisö ei ymmärtäisi, miten järjetöntä automatisointi ja asemien lyhentäminen oli.


Miten uusia 4-vaunuisia M300 ja vanhoja 2-vaunuisia M200 sarjan junia voi ajaa laituriovien kanssa jos ei M300 sarjaa voi pidentää kahdella välivaunulla sitten jos tarve tulee? 

Ymmärrän että välissä olevat kytkimet sekoittavat ovijakoa, mutta voisiko olla sellainen taka-ajatus että laituriovista luovutaan sittenkin? Tai että niitä tulee vain länsimetron asemille, jonne ajettaisiin vain M300 sarjalla? 

Ja menee varmaan yli 10, pikemminkin 20 vuotta kunnes Östersundomin rata ja lähiöt jonne rata tulisi, olisi valmiit joten M200 sarja alkaa olla yli 30 vuotta vanha silloin. koko sarjan juniahan on vain 12 kpl joten on varmaan varaa heittää ne menemään tai myydä ne vaikka Tampereelle "lähijuniksi".  
---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:53 ----------




> Metroksi rata muutettiin vain sen takia, että joskus tulevaisuudessa Oslo mahdollisesti isännöisi talviolympialaisia. Majorstuenilta ajetaan täyspitkiä lisäjunia skipstoppina suoraan Holmenkollenin asemalle (jossa on "täyspitkät" laiturit) suurtapahtumien yhteydessä.


Pitäisikö Helsinginkin anoa taas kesäolympialaisia. Silloin "pitäisi" rakentaa metrohaara Olympiastadikalle ja vanhoille junille saadaan käyttöä.  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Pitäisikö Helsinginkin anoa taas kesäolympialaisia. Silloin "pitäisi" rakentaa metrohaara Olympiastadikalle ja vanhoille junille saadaan käyttöä.


Olet ymmärtänyt olympialaisten tarkoituksen väärin. Jos Helsinki saisi kesäkisat, uusi maanalainen olympiastadion louhittaisiin Viikkiin, ja sinne tarvittaisiin luonnollisesti uusi metrolinja Kampista Pasilan kautta, ja Viikistä se kurvaisi lentokentälle, koska olympialaisten tuomat turistimassat eivät mahtuisi Kehäradan juniin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olet ymmärtänyt olympialaisten tarkoituksen väärin. Jos Helsinki saisi kesäkisat, uusi maanalainen olympiastadion louhittaisiin Viikkiin, ja sinne tarvittaisiin luonnollisesti uusi metrolinja Kampista Pasilan kautta, ja Viikistä se kurvaisi lentokentälle, koska olympialaisten tuomat turistimassat eivät mahtuisi Kehäradan juniin.


Tietysti sekin mahdollisuus olis olemassa. Joka tapauksessa kaupungit joille on myönnetty urheilun suurtapahtumia (ja niillä en tarkoita yleisurheilun tai jääkiekon mm-kisoja) ovat  kiireesti ryhtyneet laajentamaan metroverkkojaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Tietysti sekin mahdollisuus olis olemassa. Joka tapauksessa kaupungit joille on myönnetty urheilun suurtapahtumia (ja niillä en tarkoita yleisurheilun tai jääkiekon mm-kisoja) ovat  kiireesti ryhtyneet laajentamaan metroverkkojaan.


Lontoossa taisi varoittelu ruuhkista toimia niin hyvin, että metrossa oli enemmän tilaa kuin arkena, ilman yhtään lisärataa. No, kaupunki ja metro ovat sen verran isoja, että ne pystyvät nielemään yhdet olympialaiset ilman suurempaa närästystä. Köysirata siellä viriteltiin, ja kaukojunavuoroja järjesteltiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lontoossa taisi varoittelu ruuhkista toimia niin hyvin, että metrossa oli enemmän tilaa kuin arkena, ilman yhtään lisärataa. No, kaupunki ja metro ovat sen verran isoja, että ne pystyvät nielemään yhdet olympialaiset ilman suurempaa närästystä. Köysirata siellä viriteltiin, ja kaukojunavuoroja järjesteltiin.


Lisäksi kerrottiin että paljon tavallisia lontoolaiisia  lähtivät kaupungista pois kisojen ajaksi, ja että urheilusta kiinnostumattomat turistitkin osasivat välttää Lontoota. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Lontoossa taisi varoittelu ruuhkista toimia niin hyvin, että metrossa oli enemmän tilaa kuin arkena, ilman yhtään lisärataa.


No DLR:ää kyllä rakennettiin ja "säädettiin". Niin ja automaattiajosta luovuttiin kisojen ajaksi...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä näin, jos nykyistä kalustoa ei ole käytössä.





> Miten uusia 4-vaunuisia M300 ja vanhoja 2-vaunuisia M200 sarjan junia voi ajaa laituriovien kanssa jos ei M300 sarjaa voi pidentää kahdella välivaunulla sitten jos tarve tulee?


Keskustelu toimisi paremmin kuvan kanssa, joten ei auta kuin tehdä sellainen. Tästä pitäisi näkyä kaikki vaihtoehdot. Se mikä pätee M200:lle, pätee tietysti myös M100:lle ovien paikan suhteen. Kuva havainnollistaa, että ohjaamojen kohdalla on siis pidempi väli, ja että myös vaunujen ylikuljettava väli on erilainen kuin saman vaunun kahden oven väli (näkyy hitusen heikommin, mutta väli on 5 pikseliä isompi).



Ylimpänä on tilanne, johon nyt automaatilla tähdätään vanhoilla asemilla. Asemille tehdään laituriovet lyhyille junille, mutta asema pysyy pitkänä muuten. Sekä M200 että M300 pysähtyvät aseman keskellä (tai missä hyvänsä kohdassa ovet ovatkaan).

Seuraavaksi on tilanne, jos vanhoilla asemilla aletaankin käyttää taas pitkiä junia. Laituriovia pitää vähän siirtää ja rakentaa lisää. Tällöin M300 joutuu pysähtymään aseman jommassa kummassa päässä.

Sitten on uusien asemien tilanne. Se vastaa periaatteessa ylintä vaihtoehtoa.

Alimpana on se ehdotettu ratkaisu: kaksi läpikuljettavaa vaunua lisää M300:aan (joka mielestäni on silloin luonnollisesti M301, ei M350). Vanhojen pitkien asemien ovia ei tarvitse muuttaa, vaan ne ovat jo kuten kohdassa 2. M301:n ovet vastaavat siis M200:aa. Uusilla asemilla ovia taas pitää vähän siirtää: kuusi uloimmaista ovea vähän ulommaksi ja kuusi sisintä vähän sisemmäksi.

Tässä tilanteessa luonnollisesti ei voida enää ajaa 4-vaunuista M300:aa uusille asemille. Mutta koska pidennys on joka tapauksessa kiinteä, täytyy olla valmis siihen, että koko liikennöintiaika ajetaan täyspitkin junin. Se lienee pienempi paha siinä vaiheessa.

M100:n liikennettä voidaan jatkaa tuossa vaiheessa noilla pitkillä asemilla. Siitä ei jää yhtään yli, koska nytkään se ei riittäisi 4 minuutin vuoroväliin koko verkolla. M200:ssa on ylikulku, joten sitäkin voi ajaa lyhyille asemille, jos on tarvetta. Näiden liikenne siis jatkuu tilanteen 2 mukaisesti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keskustelu toimisi paremmin kuvan kanssa, joten ei auta kuin tehdä sellainen. Tästä pitäisi näkyä kaikki vaihtoehdot. Se mikä pätee M200:lle, pätee tietysti myös M100:lle ovien paikan suhteen. Kuva havainnollistaa, että ohjaamojen kohdalla on siis pidempi väli, ja että myös vaunujen ylikuljettava väli on erilainen kuin saman vaunun kahden oven väli (näkyy hitusen heikommin, mutta väli on 5 pikseliä isompi).
> 
> 
> Alimpana on se ehdotettu ratkaisu: kaksi läpikuljettavaa vaunua lisää M300:aan (joka mielestäni on silloin luonnollisesti M301, ei M350). Vanhojen pitkien asemien ovia ei tarvitse muuttaa, vaan ne ovat jo kuten kohdassa 2. M301:n ovet vastaavat siis M200:aa. Uusilla asemilla ovia taas pitää vähän siirtää: kuusi uloimmaista ovea vähän ulommaksi ja kuusi sisintä vähän sisemmäksi.
> 
> Tässä tilanteessa luonnollisesti ei voida enää ajaa 4-vaunuista M300:aa uusille asemille. Mutta koska pidennys on joka tapauksessa kiinteä, täytyy olla valmis siihen, että koko liikennöintiaika ajetaan täyspitkin junin. Se lienee pienempi paha siinä vaiheessa.
> 
> M100:n liikennettä voidaan jatkaa tuossa vaiheessa noilla pitkillä asemilla. Siitä ei jää yhtään yli, koska nytkään se ei riittäisi 4 minuutin vuoroväliin koko verkolla. M200:ssa on ylikulku, joten sitäkin voi ajaa lyhyille asemille, jos on tarvetta. Näiden liikenne siis jatkuu tilanteen 2 mukaisesti.


Kiitokset sulle kun näit vaivaa! 

Meinasin jo itse ottaa ruutupaperia esiin, mutta nuo kuvasi havainnollistivat selvästi että kyseessä ei ole mitään rakettitiedettä. 

En näkisi mitään syytä että miksi HKL ei tutkisi nuota junien pidentämismahdollisuutta välipaloilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

Hyvät kuvat Elmolla. Teknisesti näyttäisi tuon perusteella olevan helppo järjestää. Turvallisuuskysymys vähän mietitityttää. Saisiko tuollaiselle viritelmälle viranomaisluvan?

----------


## Antero Alku

Kiitos vain Emolle kuvista. Itsekin ajattelin, että olisi pitänyt piirtää, mutta kun tällä foorumilla olen ymmärtänyt hyljeksittävän kuvia viesteissä, niin sitten vaan selitin.

Mutta Elmon kuvista käy myös selville, mikä on se vaikeus laituriovien ja vaihtuvien junapituuksien kanssa. Eli vaihtoehtojen 3 ja 4 lyhyiden asemien ovisijoittelu on eri. Vaihtoehdossa 4 ei voida ajaa järkevästi lyhyitäkään junia lyhyillä asemilla. Ainoastaan niin, että kolme vaunua on asemalla ja yksi tunnelissa. Mutta ehkä sillä ei ole väliksi, kun ei automaatin kanssa millään muullakaan järkevällä tunnu olevan väliksi.

Antero

----------


## Dakkus

> Tässä tilanteessa luonnollisesti ei voida enää ajaa 4-vaunuista M300:aa uusille asemille.


Voidaan toki. Sehän ei ole tilanteena mitään sen kummempaa kuin 6-vaunuinen M300, josta puuttuu kaksi viimeistä vaunua. Tällöin siis ensimmäinen vaunu on taaskin tunnelissa ja junan takana on noin vaununmitan verran laituriovia, jotka eivät aukea vaan joiden kohdalla on iso punaisista ledeistä muodostettu rasti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voidaan toki. Sehän ei ole tilanteena mitään sen kummempaa kuin 6-vaunuinen M300, josta puuttuu kaksi viimeistä vaunua. Tällöin siis ensimmäinen vaunu on taaskin tunnelissa ja junan takana on noin vaununmitan verran laituriovia, jotka eivät aukea vaan joiden kohdalla on iso punaisista ledeistä muodostettu rasti.


Näin juuri. Itsekin pohdin tuota, mutta jos ohitetaan se että se olisi kovin koomisen näköistä ja tuntuista, se on myös kaluston määrän kannalta mahdotonta. Kalustoa kun pitää varata ruuhkahuipun mukaan, niin nuo 6 miinus 2 -vaunuiset M300:t pitäisi hankkia erikseen ruuhkan ulkopuolista liikennettä varten, koska nuo liitevaunut ovat kiinteästi asennettuja. Ei käytännössä ei hankittaisi (aivan samoin kuin minibussien hankkiminen on kannattamatonta, jos ruuhkassa tarvitaan täyskokoinen). Kuten aikaisemmassa viestissäni sanoin, käytännössä pitää varautua liikennöimään koko liikennöintiaika täyspitkin junin. Lyhyitä M200:sia voitaisiin käyttää ihan samoin kuin M300:sia, mutta niitä ei ole kovin paljon.

Ja tuo 6-vaunuinen M300, josta puuttuu 2 viimeistä vaunua on muuten ovisijoittelultaan täsmälleen samanlainen kuin normaali pidentämätön M300:kin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:10 ----------




> Hyvät kuvat Elmolla. Teknisesti näyttäisi tuon perusteella olevan helppo järjestää. Turvallisuuskysymys vähän mietitityttää. Saisiko tuollaiselle viritelmälle viranomaisluvan?


Ongelmana tuskin on tuon järjestelyn luvanvaraisuus sinänsä. Onnettomuustilanteita varten Länsimetron tunnelissahan on evakuointilaituri koko matkalta, ja vielä metrin levyinen muistaakseni. Jos koko metro laituriovineen on muuten luvanvarainen, kai sille saadaan myös lupa, jolla se normaaliliikenteessä osaa olla avaamatta kuutta ovea.

Hätätilanteessa siis laituriovet kai kaikki avattaisiin, ja kahdesta tunnelissa olevasta vaunusta poistuttaisiin tunnelin evakuointilaiturille. Ongelma on se poistumisteiden mitoitus, eli riittävätkö aseman kaksi liukuporrasta poistamaan kuusi vaunullista metromatkustajia asemalta riittävän nopeasti. Tai asemien välillä hätäpoistumisteitä pitkin. Jos Länsimetro tehtäisiin kuusivaunuisille junille, pitäisi liukuportaita olla vähintään kolme (näin maallikkopäättelynä, kun se määrä riittää myös itämetrolla). Näiden kannalta on sinänsä sama, onko väki asemalle ensin poistunut evakuointilaiturin kautta vai suoraan varsinaiselle laiturille. Se ei vaikuta asemalta ylösnousun nopeuteen, joka on se mitoittava tekijä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tällöin siis ensimmäinen vaunu on taaskin tunnelissa ja junan takana on noin vaununmitan verran laituriovia, jotka eivät aukea vaan joiden kohdalla on iso punaisista ledeistä muodostettu rasti.


Eli lyhennetään ensin asemia, jonka takia joudutaan lyhentämään junia, ja sitten ajetaan junat vain puoliksi laituriin. Tämä idea on niin käsittämättömän älytön, etten ihmettelisi jonkin virallisen tahon tätä ehdottavan.  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Eli lyhennetään ensin asemia, jonka takia joudutaan lyhentämään junia, ja sitten ajetaan junat vain puoliksi laituriin. Tämä idea on niin käsittämättömän älytön, etten ihmettelisi jonkin virallisen tahon tätä ehdottavan.


Otaniemen asemalla Aalto-yliopiston vieraat pääsisivät havainnoimaan suomalaisen insinööritaidon saavutuksia. (Huomaa meitsin matalan kansallisen itsetunnon näkökanta: viis siitä, löytävätkö espoolaiset junastaan ulos, mutta mitä muut meistä oikein ajattelisivat?!)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hätätilanteessa siis laituriovet kai kaikki avattaisiin, ja kahdesta tunnelissa olevasta vaunusta poistuttaisiin tunnelin evakuointilaiturille. Ongelma on se poistumisteiden mitoitus, eli riittävätkö aseman kaksi liukuporrasta poistamaan kuusi vaunullista metromatkustajia asemalta riittävän nopeasti. Tai asemien välillä hätäpoistumisteitä pitkin. Jos Länsimetro tehtäisiin kuusivaunuisille junille, pitäisi liukuportaita olla vähintään kolme (näin maallikkopäättelynä, kun se määrä riittää myös itämetrolla). Näiden kannalta on sinänsä sama, onko väki asemalle ensin poistunut evakuointilaiturin kautta vai suoraan varsinaiselle laiturille. Se ei vaikuta asemalta ylösnousun nopeuteen, joka on se mitoittava tekijä.


Pitäähän metroasemalla olla hätätilanteita varten liukuportaiden lisäksi tavalliset portaat ja joissakin kohtaa myös huoltotunneli maan pinnalle.  

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:20 ----------




> Eli lyhennetään ensin asemia, jonka takia joudutaan lyhentämään junia, ja sitten ajetaan junat vain puoliksi laituriin. Tämä idea on niin käsittämättömän älytön, etten ihmettelisi jonkin virallisen tahon tätä ehdottavan.


Siis silloin kun Helsingin metro oli uusi, ja matkustajamäärät pienemmät kuin nyt, ajettiin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella usein 4 tai 6 vaunuisia junia, mutta vain yksi junarunko oli auki. Tiietysti se aiheutti ylimääräistä kävelyä laitureilla ja joku närkästyi, kun ensin näytti tulevan täyspitkä juna, mutta sitten olivatkin ensimmäinen ja viimeinen ruonko pimeinä.

VR:llä on ajettu iät ja ajat junia joista osa vaunuista jää laiturin ulkopuolelle joillakin pienillä asemilla. Myös hiihto- ja joululoma- aikaan jotkut kaukojunat ainakin ennen vanhaa olivat niin pitkiä että Helsingin pääasemallakaan eivät kaikki vaunut ole mahtuneet laituriin. Mutta silloin ei ollut Liikenneturvallisuusvirastoa olemassa. En tiedä onko enää sallittu. Ehkä se oli syy miksi VR hankki 2-kerroksisia vaunuja? 

Ovatko foorumin jotkut kirjoittajat täällä sitä mieltä että metro on niin paha asia että kaikkia pieniä vikoja on pengottava ja paljastettava että voi todistaa "metrouskovaisten" olevan itsepäisiä hölmöjä? Alkaa huomata että kunnallisvaalit ovat tulossa.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> VR:llä on ajettu iät ja ajat junia joista osa vaunuista jää laiturin ulkopuolelle joillakin pienillä asemilla. Myös hiihto- ja joululoma- aikaan jotkut kaukojunat ainakin ennen vanhaa olivat niin pitkiä että Helsingin pääasemallakaan eivät kaikki vaunut ole mahtuneet laituriin. Mutta silloin ei ollut Liikenneturvallisuusvirastoa olemassa. En tiedä onko enää sallittu. Ehkä se oli syy miksi VR hankki 2-kerroksisia vaunuja? 
> 
> Ovatko foorumin jotkut kirjoittajat täällä sitä mieltä että metro on niin paha asia että kaikkia pieniä vikoja on pengottava ja paljastettava että voi todistaa "metrouskovaisten" olevan itsepäisiä hölmöjä? Alkaa huomata että kunnallisvaalit ovat tulossa.


Hätäpoistuminen VR:n junista onnistuu oven aukaisulla ja ratapenkalle hyppäämällä. Tunnelista pelastautuminen edellyttää riittäviä poistumisteitä. Asia ei riipu VR:stä eikä HKL:stä vaan olosuhteista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hätäpoistuminen VR:n junista onnistuu oven aukaisulla ja ratapenkalle hyppäämällä. Tunnelista pelastautuminen edellyttää riittäviä poistumisteitä. Asia ei riipu VR:stä eikä HKL:stä vaan olosuhteista.


Kyse ei ollut hätäpoistumisesta vaan siitä että kun metron kaksi laitimmaista vaunua jäisi länsimetron asemilla laitureiden ulkopuolele, niin se aiheuttaa sen että niihin vaunuihin vahoingossa kyytiin nousseet joutuisivat kävelemään toiseen vaunun, jos haluavat länsimetron asemilla ulos. Joidenkin foorumin kirjoittajien mielestä tällaista ei pidä sallia koska se on "typerää". Joutuuhan bussisa ja raitiovaunussakin änkeämään itsensä ihmisjoukkojen läpi kun jää kyydistä jos on ruuhkaa, ja ovi ei ole lähellä omaa istumapaikkaa, ja bussissa ja raitiovaunussa on usein ahtaampaa kuin metrossa, ja bussista ei pääse kuljettajan viereisestä ovesta edes ulos. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

> Ongelma on se poistumisteiden mitoitus, eli riittävätkö aseman kaksi liukuporrasta poistamaan kuusi vaunullista metromatkustajia asemalta riittävän nopeasti. Tai asemien välillä hätäpoistumisteitä pitkin. Jos Länsimetro tehtäisiin kuusivaunuisille junille, pitäisi liukuportaita olla vähintään kolme (näin maallikkopäättelynä, kun se määrä riittää myös itämetrolla). Näiden kannalta on sinänsä sama, onko väki asemalle ensin poistunut evakuointilaiturin kautta vai suoraan varsinaiselle laiturille. Se ei vaikuta asemalta ylösnousun nopeuteen, joka on se mitoittava tekijä.


Matinkylässä, joka ennusteiden mukaan on selvästi länsimetron kuormitetuin asema, on havainnekuvissa ja ainakin tilavarauksena neljät liukuportaat. Lisäksi, kuten Rainer totesi, on metroasemilla hätäpoistumista varten myös tavalliset portaat. Puhtaasti maallikkopäättelynä sanoisin, että poistumisteiden mitoitus ei muodostu ongelmaksi kuuden vaunun junien liikkennöinnille länsimetrossa.

Olen myös saanut sellaisen käsityksen, että mahdollinen kuuden vaunun junien ajattaminen Espooseen ei sinänsä johtuisi siitä, että kapasiteettipulaa olisi lyhyilläkään junilla, vaan kapasiteettiongelmat linjan muilla osuuksilla mahdollisesti johtaisivat tähän ratkaisuun. Liikennöintimalleja kyseisessä tilanteessa on muitakin, mutta ei niistä nyt tässä yhteydessä. Poistumisteiden mitoituksen kannalta asia on kuitenkin mielestäni olennainen, jos tähän kuusi vaunua/lyhyet asemat -konseptiin joskus mennään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Matinkylässä, joka ennusteiden mukaan on selvästi länsimetron kuormitetuin asema, on havainnekuvissa ja ainakin tilavarauksena neljät liukuportaat.


Sillä ei ole merkitystä, miten asia järjestetään kuormitetuimmilla asemilla, vaan siten miten se on vähintään joka asemalla. Normaalitilanteen mitoitushan perustuu siihen, että saadaan aseman käyttäjät sujuvasti ulos, mutta hätätilanteessa pitää saada täysi metrojunallinen ihmisiä ulos. Se määrä ei vaihtele asemittain.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:08 ----------




> Puhtaasti maallikkopäättelynä sanoisin, että poistumisteiden mitoitus ei muodostu ongelmaksi kuuden vaunun junien liikkennöinnille länsimetrossa.


Tätä asiaa on käsitelty tässä ketjussa jo aikaisemminkin ja todettu, että se todella on ongelma. Länsimetron poistumistiet on mitoitettu vetämään vain neljä vaunullista ihmisiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätä asiaa on käsitelty tässä ketjussa jo aikaisemminkin ja todettu, että se todella on ongelma. Länsimetron poistumistiet on mitoitettu vetämään vain neljä vaunullista ihmisiä.


Jos ei mitään ihmeitä tapahdu, niin Helsingin keskustan länsipuolella tulevat metron matkustajamäärät aina olemaan vähemmän kuin itäpuolella. Ellei sitten tapahdu jotain ihmeitä. 6-vaunuiset junat länteen ajettaisiin vain siksi että itään on ajettava 6-vaunuisia eikä junia haluta katkaista kesken matkan. 

Jos jotain sellaista ihmeellistä tapahtuisi että metro haaroitettaisiin esim Leppävaaraan tai Espoon keskukseen mikä lisäisi matkustajamääriä runko-osuudelle Tapiola-Kamppi, niin silloin poistumisteiden tuplaamien tulisi ajankohtaiseksi mutta se uppoaa varmaan noiden lisähaarojen budjetteihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

> Sillä ei ole merkitystä, miten asia järjestetään kuormitetuimmilla asemilla, vaan siten miten se on vähintään joka asemalla. Normaalitilanteen mitoitushan perustuu siihen, että saadaan aseman käyttäjät sujuvasti ulos, mutta hätätilanteessa pitää saada täysi metrojunallinen ihmisiä ulos. Se määrä ei vaihtele asemittain.


En tosiaankaan voi sanoa tuntevani pelastusalan säännöstöä, mutta hätäpoistumisteiden mitoitus täyden metrojunan perusteella, ilman että asemaa huomioidaan mitenkään, vaikuttaa erikoiselta. Ovathan laiturialueetkin eri kokoisia ja vetävät eri määrän ihmisiä. Onnettumuuden sattuessa lienee todennäköistä että myös laiturialueella on ihmisiä, ei pelkästään junassa. Jos teoreettinen junakuormitus tässä tosiaan on se mittari, niin silloin kai esim. Kulosaaressa pitää olla hätäpoistumiskapasiteettia yhtä paljon kuin Rautatientorilla? 




> Tätä asiaa on käsitelty tässä ketjussa jo aikaisemminkin ja todettu, että se todella on ongelma. Länsimetron poistumistiet on mitoitettu vetämään vain neljä vaunullista ihmisiä.


Kuka on todennut? Löytyisikö mitään linkkiä esim. viranomaispäätökseen perusteluineen?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos teoreettinen junakuormitus tässä tosiaan on se mittari, niin silloin kai esim. Kulosaaressa pitää olla hätäpoistumiskapasiteettia yhtä paljon kuin Rautatientorilla?


Kyllä, luonnollisesti. Varsinkin kun Kulosaaressa metrojunat ajavat täydempinä kuin Rautatientorilla. Eikä se junakuormitus ole mikään teoreettinen, mutta sotket nyt vain aseman kuormituksen junan kuormitukseen. Ne ovat kaksi ihan eri asiaa. Rautatientori on iso asema, koska siellä nousee ja jää runsas määrä ihmisiä. Mutta Kulosaaren aseman ohi kulkee silti enemmän ihmisiä. Hätätilanteessa ne pitää pystyä kaikki saamaan sillä asemalla pois. Hätätilanteessa ihmisiä ei voi jättää hiljaisella asemalla vain osaa pois ja ajaa loppuja seuraavalle.




> Kuka on todennut? Löytyisikö mitään linkkiä esim. viranomaispäätökseen perusteluineen?


Antero tietänee näistä enemmän. Joka tapauksessa Länsimetron suunnitelmat on lopulta piirretty neljän vaunun junille ja ne ovat pelastuslaitoksen hyväksymiä. Pelastuslaitos oli myös se taho, joka vaati sen riittävän leveän evakuointilaiturin koko tunnelin matkalle ja jota ei alun perin suunnitelmissa ollut. Se on yksi osatekijä Länsimetron hinnannousussakin, samoin kuin monet muut pelastusmääräykset.

----------


## sub

> Kyllä, luonnollisesti. Varsinkin kun Kulosaaressa metrojunat ajavat täydempinä kuin Rautatientorilla. Eikä se junakuormitus ole mikään teoreettinen, mutta sotket nyt vain aseman kuormituksen junan kuormitukseen. Ne ovat kaksi ihan eri asiaa. Rautatientori on iso asema, koska siellä nousee ja jää runsas määrä ihmisiä. Mutta Kulosaaren aseman ohi kulkee silti enemmän ihmisiä. Hätätilanteessa ne pitää pystyä kaikki saamaan sillä asemalla pois. Hätätilanteessa ihmisiä ei voi jättää hiljaisella asemalla vain osaa pois ja ajaa loppuja seuraavalle.


Myönnetään, olin väärässä sekä loogisesti että juridisesti. Seison korjattuna. Vähän googlettelin kun asia jäi vaivaamaan. Hankesuunnitelman mukaan poistumistieleveydet tulee mitoittaa 1600 henkilölle kahden vaunuparin asemilla. Tämä perustuu Suomen rakentamismääräyskokoelman kohtaan E1. Se mistä tämä 1600 tulee ei nyt tältä istumalta varmaksi selvinnyt, mutta oletettavasti metro kuuluu tähän vaativan suunnitteluun ryhmään, jolloin lukuun on päädytty erityissuunnitelman kautta. Kai tämäkin on täällä käsitelty, mutta en jaksanut kahlata sataa sivua läpi. Eli pitkää junaa ei mitä ilmeisemmin voi sittenkään ajaa lyhyille asemille (ainakaan kaikille) ilman rakenteellisia muutoksia poistumisteihin.

Minkä hintaisia nämä poistumistiet sitten ovat onkin eri juttu, niitähän ei juridisesti tarvitse toteuttaa liukuportaina ja voihan niistä palvelutason kannaltakin olla hyötyä jos ne voidaan ottaa myös normaalikäyttöön.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se mistä tämä 1600 tulee ei nyt tältä istumalta varmaksi selvinnyt, mutta oletettavasti metro kuuluu tähän vaativan suunnitteluun ryhmään, jolloin lukuun on päädytty erityissuunnitelman kautta.


Metron yhden vaunun kapasiteetti on noin 200 henkeä (maksimikapasiteetti, ei liikenteen mitoituskapasiteetti), ja neljän vaunun pituiselle asemalle mahtuu kahdeksan vaunua yhteensä molemmille raiteille. Tästä se tullee.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:05 ----------




> Eli pitkää junaa ei mitä ilmeisemmin voi sittenkään ajaa lyhyille asemille (ainakaan kaikille) ilman rakenteellisia muutoksia poistumisteihin. --Minkä hintaisia nämä poistumistiet sitten ovat onkin eri juttu, niitähän ei juridisesti tarvitse toteuttaa liukuportaina ja voihan niistä palvelutason kannaltakin olla hyötyä jos ne voidaan ottaa myös normaalikäyttöön.


Näin väittäisin, että Pelastuslaitos tosiaan sanoisi. Ja vaikka itsekin katson, että vaatimus voi jopa lisätä kuolonuhreja, jos se lisää autoliikenteen määrää (jos siksi kapasiteetti jätetään nostamatta ja siksi vähennetään metromatkustajia). Mutta se on tässä sivuseikka.

Useimmilla asemilla kai on varaus toiselle ihan varsinaiselle uloskäynnille. Minusta ne kannattaisi saman tien toteuttaa varsinaisina uloskäynteinä. Länsimetron asemat ovat niin syvällä, että koneettomat portaat tuskin tulevat kysymykseen normaalikäyttöön. Enkä usko merkittävästi säästettävän siinä, että ne jätetään tekemättä. Jos uloskäynti pitää joka tapauksessa tehdä pelastusmääräysten vuoksi, liukuportaiden asennus on siihen päälle pieni kustannus, mutta suuri hyöty, koska aseman saavutettavuus paranee merkittävästi.

Asemien väliset poistumistiet ovat kai se suurempi ongelma. Jos olet nyt kahlannut niitä Länsimetron suunnitelmia, löysitkö mitä niissä sanotaan niistä?

----------


## sub

> Asemien väliset poistumistiet ovat kai se suurempi ongelma. Jos olet nyt kahlannut niitä Länsimetron suunnitelmia, löysitkö mitä niissä sanotaan niistä?


En ainakaan törmännyt mihinkään sellaiseen että junapituudella olisi tunnelien osalta merkitystä. Varsinaisten maan päälle johtavien ulostulojen kanssa ei ainakaan pitäisi olla ongelmia. Tunnelien välisten yhdyskäytävien etäisyys toisistaan on sitten ehkä vähän tulkinnanvaraisempi. Luulisin että tässä kuitenkin mitoittavana tekijänä on pelastuslaiturin kapasiteetti, eikä niinkään junan kapasiteetti. Länsimetron hankesuunnitelmassa sivulla 27 tuosta on juttua.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Useimmilla asemilla kai on varaus toiselle ihan varsinaiselle uloskäynnille. Minusta ne kannattaisi saman tien toteuttaa varsinaisina uloskäynteinä. Länsimetron asemat ovat niin syvällä, että koneettomat portaat tuskin tulevat kysymykseen normaalikäyttöön. Enkä usko merkittävästi säästettävän siinä, että ne jätetään tekemättä. Jos uloskäynti pitää joka tapauksessa tehdä pelastusmääräysten vuoksi, liukuportaiden asennus on siihen päälle pieni kustannus, mutta suuri hyöty, koska aseman saavutettavuus paranee merkittävästi.


Muistuttaisin, että uloskäynnin kustannus ei ole aivan pieni. Juurikin nuo rullaportaat ovat kalliita. Esimerkiksi Ruoholahden aseman kolmen rullaportaan peruskorjauksen hinta oli 5,7 miljoonaa. Ei ihan pikkuraha. Kokonaan uudet maksavat oletettavasti selvästi enemmän. Kun maanalaisen metro- tai juna-aseman hinta on 20 - 30 miljoonaa euroa, liukuportaat muodostavat tuosta summasta huomattavan osan. Vaikka äkkiseltään liukuportaiden hinta tuntuu kovalta, tarkemmin ajatelleen se on ymmärrettävää. Sehän on eräänlainen joukkoliikenneyhteys, joka yhdistää maanpinnan asemaan ja sen käyttäjämäärät ovat kevyesti samaa luokkaa kuin itse metron. Parhaimmillaan portaat joutuvat kiskaisemaan ylös yhden metrojunallisen ihmisiä muutamaan minuuttiin. Siinä kuluu aika tavalla energiaakin.

Toisen sisäänkäynnin hyöty on tietenkin ilmeinen. Tästä syystä ideaalista olisi, että metro ei kulkisi kovin syvällä, ainakaan asemien kohdalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ainakaan törmännyt mihinkään sellaiseen että junapituudella olisi tunnelien osalta merkitystä. Varsinaisten maan päälle johtavien ulostulojen kanssa ei ainakaan pitäisi olla ongelmia. Tunnelien välisten yhdyskäytävien etäisyys toisistaan on sitten ehkä vähän tulkinnanvaraisempi. Luulisin että tässä kuitenkin mitoittavana tekijänä on pelastuslaiturin kapasiteetti, eikä niinkään junan kapasiteetti. Länsimetron hankesuunnitelmassa sivulla 27 tuosta on juttua.


Pelastusjärjestelyiden lähtökohta on, että jokainen ihminen on saatava kahdessa minuutissa turvaan. Turva tarkoittaa toiseen palo-osastoon siitä osastosta, jossa palo on. Tämän vaatimuksen täyttymiseen vaikuttaa kaksi asiaa: ihmisten etäisyys siitä kohdasta (palo-ovesta), josta turvaan pääsee ja ihmisten määrä. Eli yksi ihminen pääsee nopeammin 50 metrin päässä olevan oven toiselle puolelle kuin 400 ihmistä.

Asemalla, jolle mahtuu kummallekin raiteelle 4-vaunuinen metrojuna, voi olla kerralla 1600 ihmistä, koska kummassakin junassa voi olla 800 ihmistä, kun lasketaan seisovien ihmisten määräksi 5 henkilöä neliömetrille. Tältä perustalta evakuointilaskelmat on tehty. Ihmisiä ei tarvitse saada laituritasolta ulos maanpinnalle, vaan pois laituritilasta palonkestävän oven taakse. Ei siis tarvita yhtään liukuportaita, vaan vaikka yhdet kierreportaat, kunhna palo-oven taakse mahtuu evakuoitava ihmismäärä. Nämä evakuointitilat on mitoitettu niin, että yhden tilan kapasiteetiksi lasketaan 800 ihmistä, koska kahden minuutin sääntö johtaa siihen, että etäisyys palo-ovelle saa olla 50 metriä.

Espoossa ei voi ajaa 6-vaunuisa junia lyhennetyille asemille, koska 6-vaunuisista junista tulee liian iso evakuointikuorma. Lyhennetyillä asemilla on kaksi poistumistietä, kumpikin 800 henkilölle. Kahdesta 6-vaunuisesta junasta tulee 3 x 800 henkilöä, eli pitäisi olla yksi evakuointipaikka lisää. Normaalipituisilla asemilla olisikin ollut kolme poistumistietä suojatiloineen. Mutta siinä kolmannessa ei olisi ollut kalliita liukuportaita tai hissejä, joten asemien lyhentäminen ei alentanut asemien kustannuksia kolmanneksella aseman hinnasta, kuten lyhentämisen puolestapuhujat ovat väittäneet.

Edellä sanottu on siis pelastusviranomaisten tapa laskea asiat. Länsimetro Oy:ssä ja tällä foorumilla on aikaisemmin moitittu näitä järjestelyitä turhiksi ja ainakin ylimitoitetuksi ja oltu vastaan mm. sitä, että samaa periaatetta noudatetaan myös tunneleissa. Siksi niissä on palo-ovet ja evakuointikäytävät 100 metrin välein viereiseen tunneliin, joka on eri palo-osasto ja siten turva. Tunnelin evakuointilaiturin leveys tulee siitä, että ihmisvirran on mahduttava siinä kulkemaan omatoimisesti kohti ovea, silloinkin kun vastasuuntaan tulee mahdollisesti pelastushenkilöitä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Edellä sanottu on siis pelastusviranomaisten tapa laskea asiat. Länsimetro Oy:ssä ja tällä foorumilla on aikaisemmin moitittu näitä järjestelyitä turhiksi ja ainakin ylimitoitetuksi ja oltu vastaan mm. sitä, että samaa periaatetta noudatetaan myös tunneleissa. Siksi niissä on palo-ovet ja evakuointikäytävät 100 metrin välein viereiseen tunneliin, joka on eri palo-osasto ja siten turva. Tunnelin evakuointilaiturin leveys tulee siitä, että ihmisvirran on mahduttava siinä kulkemaan omatoimisesti kohti ovea, silloinkin kun vastasuuntaan tulee mahdollisesti pelastushenkilöitä.


Onko nykyisessä metrossa joka tunneliasemalla  poistumistiet 2400 hengelle? Jos ei ole, tuleeko? 

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

> Asemalla, jolle mahtuu kummallekin raiteelle 4-vaunuinen metrojuna, voi olla kerralla 1600 ihmistä, koska kummassakin junassa voi olla 800 ihmistä, kun lasketaan seisovien ihmisten määräksi 5 henkilöä neliömetrille. Tältä perustalta evakuointilaskelmat on tehty. Ihmisiä ei tarvitse saada laituritasolta ulos maanpinnalle, vaan pois laituritilasta palonkestävän oven taakse. Ei siis tarvita yhtään liukuportaita, vaan vaikka yhdet kierreportaat, kunhna palo-oven taakse mahtuu evakuoitava ihmismäärä. Nämä evakuointitilat on mitoitettu niin, että yhden tilan kapasiteetiksi lasketaan 800 ihmistä, koska kahden minuutin sääntö johtaa siihen, että etäisyys palo-ovelle saa olla 50 metriä.
> 
> Espoossa ei voi ajaa 6-vaunuisa junia lyhennetyille asemille, koska 6-vaunuisista junista tulee liian iso evakuointikuorma. Lyhennetyillä asemilla on kaksi poistumistietä, kumpikin 800 henkilölle. Kahdesta 6-vaunuisesta junasta tulee 3 x 800 henkilöä, eli pitäisi olla yksi evakuointipaikka lisää. Normaalipituisilla asemilla olisikin ollut kolme poistumistietä suojatiloineen. Mutta siinä kolmannessa ei olisi ollut kalliita liukuportaita tai hissejä, joten asemien lyhentäminen ei alentanut asemien kustannuksia kolmanneksella aseman hinnasta, kuten lyhentämisen puolestapuhujat ovat väittäneet.


Hmm, joku ei nyt täsmää tai sitten en vaan ymmärrä. Helsinkiin ei ole asemien kohdalle tulossa yhtään palo-osastoa, koska laituriseinät jäävät ylhäältä avoimiksi. Pelastautuminen perustunee siellä porraskapasiteettiin, ja tuskin kierreporras on hyväksyttävä ratkaisu. Tämäkö ei Espoossa riittäisi, vaikka lisänä olisivat vielä palo-osastotkin asemien kohdalla (laituriseinät kattoon asti)?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko nykyisessä metrossa joka tunneliasemalla  poistumistiet 2400 hengelle?


Ei ole, kun 70-luvulla ei vaadittu. Pelastusharjoituksissa kai käy niin, että aika moni aina kuolee.




> Jos ei ole, tuleeko?


Hyvä kysymys. Pelastuslaitos saattaa hyvinkin vaatia, että automaattiajon ja laituriovien vuoksi täytyy tulla. Jos vaatii, niin maksaa satojamiljoonia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hmm, joku ei nyt täsmää tai sitten en vaan ymmärrä. Helsinkiin ei ole asemien kohdalle tulossa yhtään palo-osastoa, koska laituriseinät jäävät ylhäältä avoimiksi. Pelastautuminen perustunee siellä porraskapasiteettiin, ja tuskin kierreporras on hyväksyttävä ratkaisu. Tämäkö ei Espoossa riittäisi, vaikka lisänä olisivat vielä palo-osastotkin asemien kohdalla (laituriseinät kattoon asti)?


339-DF edellä jo vastasi osittain. Mutta hyvä kysymys, johon haluan kuulla automaatista ja sitä käyttävien ihmisten turvallisuudesta vastuullisten vastauksen.

Kuten 339-DF totesi, 1970-luvulta 1990-luvulle riittivät ne järjestelyt, jotka vanhoissa tunneleissa nyt ovat. Ei ole palo-osastointia, ei edes tasapohjaista polkua tunnelin pohjalla ja savunpoisto puhalletaan evakuointikuiluihin, joissa on kierreportaat maanpinnalle. Näitä kuiluja lienee noin puolen kilometrin välein, eli 12 asemavälillä.

Kun Espoon valtuusto hyväksyi metron rakentamisen 2006, se oli suunniteltu samalla tavalla kuin vanhat tunnelit. Tosin se oli suunniteltu myös liikennöitäväksi samalla tavalla, eli 6-vaunuisin kuljettajan ajamin junin. Silloin Espoon tunnelimetron hinnaksi sanottiin valtuutetuille 452 M. Vasta sitten, kun valtuusto oli päättänyt metron olevan Espoon kaavoituksen perusta, ryhdyttiin selvittämään, minkälaisin määräyksin ja minkälaiseksi metro 2010-luvulla on tehtävä.

Suunnittelutyö koski vain Espoon metroa, ei vanhaa metroa. Sehän oli saanut käyttöluvan jo 1982. Ja yleinen periaate on, että käyttölupa on voimassa niin kauan kun järjestelmä ei siitä muutu, millaiselle metrolle käyttölupa on annettu. Uudet rakenteet tehdään kuitenkin rakentamisen aikana olevin määräyksin, siksi Espooseen vaadittiin mm. palo-osastointi. Ja kun sitten suunnitelma vielä muutettiin kuljettajattomaksi, tuli lisävaatimuksia, koska evakuoinnin tuli tapahtua omatoimisesti.

Minun ymmärrykseni mukaan nykyisen metron muuttaminen kuljettajattomaksi edellyttää, että myös nykyisten tunneleiden turvallisuusjärjestelyt muutetaan nykyisten säädösten mukaisiksi. Näinhän on jo tapahtunut peruskorjattavien asemienkin kohdalla. Niihin on vaadittu ja rakennettu toiset hätäpoistumistiet, koska asemista on tullut katettuina suljettuja tiloja ja niitä koskevat samat evakuointimääräykset kuin tunneliasemia.

Taitaa vaan olla niin, ettei asiaa ole pelastuslaitokselta kysytty eikä siihen ole siten myöskään vastattu. Suhtautuminen turvallisuuteen näyttää olevan samanlaista kuin Espoon metron suunnittelun kanssa. Ensin päätetään ja selvitetään vasta jälkikäteen, mitä päätökset merkitsevät ja maksavat. Ja tuodaan sitten valtuustolle taas kymmenien miljoonien kustannukset, jotka on nyt vaan pakko hyväksyä.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Onko nykyisessä metrossa joka tunneliasemalla  poistumistiet 2400 hengelle? Jos ei ole, tuleeko?


Myönnän suoraan, että en tähän hätään jaksa kahlata rakentamismääräyskokoelmasta, että mitä 2400 hengelle vaadittaisiin. Enkä liioin edes tiedä tunneliasemien uloskäyntien speksejä esim. mittojen puolesta. Mutta:

Jotta ei nyt jää väärää käsitystä kenellekään, niin muistutetaanpa, että jokaiselta nykyiseltä tunneliasemalta löytyy kyllä kaksi erillistä, asianmukaista uloskäyntiä. Kampista kolme. Normaalikäytössäkin olevat liukuportaat sekä sitten varauloskäyntinä erilliset portaikot, jotka eivät ole mitään ahtaita kierreportaita vaan ihan kunnollisia, leveitä suorakulmaisia porraskäytäviä.

----------


## GT8N

> Hyvä kysymys. Pelastuslaitos saattaa hyvinkin vaatia, että automaattiajon ja laituriovien vuoksi täytyy tulla. Jos vaatii, niin maksaa satojamiljoonia.


Nykyisen metron turvajärjestelyt automaattimetrosirkuksessa on sivuutettu sujuvasti. Jokainenhan ymmärtää, että jos 70-luvun normeilla tehdyt tunnelimetron turvallisuusjärjestelyt saatettaisiin vastaamaan nykyvaatimuksia, eli vaadittavat pelastustilat, varauloskäynnit, palo-osastoinnit, laituri molemmille raiteille koko tulleliosuudella jne. toteutettaisiin, olisi hintalappu aivan tähtitieteellinen ja automatosointileikki päättyisi siihen. Tyhmäkin ymmärtää, että lännen ja idän turvajärjestelyillä on ero kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Jos itämetrossa kävisi jokin onnettomuus, raatoja tulisi paljon.

Kuten sanottua:



> Pelastusjärjestelyiden lähtökohta on, että jokainen ihminen on saatava kahdessa minuutissa turvaan. Turva tarkoittaa toiseen palo-osastoon siitä osastosta, jossa palo on. Tämän vaatimuksen täyttymiseen vaikuttaa kaksi asiaa: ihmisten etäisyys siitä kohdasta (palo-ovesta), josta turvaan pääsee ja ihmisten määrä. Eli yksi ihminen pääsee nopeammin 50 metrin päässä olevan oven toiselle puolelle kuin 400 ihmistä.


Vai väittääkö joku tosissaan, että nykymetron turvajärjestelyillä on mitään tekemistä ylläkuvatun kanssa?




> Pelastusharjoituksissa kai käy niin, että aika moni aina kuolee.


Näin siinä todennäköisesti kävisi. Tosiasia on vaan se, että nykyisissä tunneleissa ei ihmisiä saataisi edes alas vaunuista ratapenkalle kahdessa minuutissa, puhumattakaan toiseen palo-osastoon ehtimisestä.

Mutta mitäpä näistä, määräykset ovat määräyksiä, ja niitä voi soveltaa tai olla soveltamatta oman maun mukaan. Turvallisuuskulttuuria kuvastaa hyvin se, että Rautatientorin vesivahingosta ei tehty onnettomuustutkintaa, vaikka mahdollisuuksia pahempaan olisi ollut. Esimerkiksi hisseistä jotka veden voimasta "räjähtivät" päreiksi, ei varmasti olisi selvinnyt hengissä jos joku sinne olisi jäänyt. Tosin onnettomuustutkinnan tekemättäjättämiselle oli selvä syy, sillä tuolloin vahingon aiheuttaja olisi paljastunut julkisuuteen. Nyt virallisen totuuden mukaan _"ei vain tiedetä"_, kuka vastasi vahingon aiheuttamisesta (=reikien teosta). Eikä tuntunut missään, kun veronmaksajat sujuvasti maksoivat viulut. Mutta maan tapa tietysti on, että metrohommat ns. haisee, joten valehtelu, tiedon pimittäminen, suhmurointi ja epäselvyydet kuuluvat ihan normaalisti asiaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hmm, joku ei nyt täsmää tai sitten en vaan ymmärrä. Helsinkiin ei ole asemien kohdalle tulossa yhtään palo-osastoa, koska laituriseinät jäävät ylhäältä avoimiksi. Pelastautuminen perustunee siellä porraskapasiteettiin, ja tuskin kierreporras on hyväksyttävä ratkaisu. Tämäkö ei Espoossa riittäisi, vaikka lisänä olisivat vielä palo-osastotkin asemien kohdalla (laituriseinät kattoon asti)?


En ole asiantuntija, mutta uskoisin vahvasti, että laituriovet/-seinät eivät muodosta kunnollista palo-osastointia. Anteron kuvauksen perusteella ymmärtäisin, että suojatila olisi lähtökohtaisesti esim. teräksisen palo-oven takana oleva tila, josta pääsee poistumaan ulos. Laituriovet eivät ole teräksisiä palo-ovia, joten mietin miten palonkestävää niiden lasi on. (Ilmeisesti lasi-ikkunallakin varustettuja palo-ovia on mutta veikkaan että teräsovi on palonkestävämpi?) Toisekseen epäilen liukuovien tiiviyttä verrattuna tavalliseen palo-oveen. Ja kolmanneksi tulee mieleen, että niissä laituriovissa mitä olen maailmalla nähnyt, on yleensä hätäpoistumista varten varsinaisten liukuovien välillä poistumispuomilla (tämän kaltaisia) varustettuja tavallisia lasiovia. Tämä siksi, että jos juna pysähtyy muualle kuin liukuovien kohdalle ja on pakko poistua pikaisesti, niin junat ovet avataan ja matkustajat painavat puomista laiturioviseinän poistumistiet auki. Otaksuttavasti nuo hätäpoistumisovet jäävät matkustajien jäljiltä apposen auki, koska tuskin niissä sulkijamekanismiakaan on (?), jolloin palo-osastointi tältä osin käytännössä menettää merkityksensä.

Ainakin mielikuvituksella pystyn luomaan helposti tilanteen, jossa juna on ilmiliekeissä laituriovien takana ja kuumus poksauttaa lasit rikki.

Ja vastaavasti yritän kuvitella, millaiset olisivat laituriovet ja -seinä, jotka olisivat tehokkaasti palo-osastoivia. Olisiko umpiterästä vai meneekö liian Iron Sky -tyyliseksi?  :Wink: 

On kyllä totta, että ilmastoinnin kannalta täyskorkea laituriseinä erottaa tunnelin ja aseman eri tiloiksi. Mutta ihan purematta en niele, että se tekisi sitä palo-osastoinnin kannalta. Mutta tämä on arvailua. Jos jollakulla on todellista tietoa kumota tai vahvistaa tämä olettamus, niin olisi hauska kuulla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ole asiantuntija, mutta uskoisin vahvasti, että laituriovet/-seinät eivät muodosta kunnollista palo-osastointia. Anteron kuvauksen perusteella ymmärtäisin, että suojatila olisi lähtökohtaisesti esim. teräksisen palo-oven takana oleva tila, josta pääsee poistumaan ulos. Laituriovet eivät ole teräksisiä palo-ovia, joten mietin miten palonkestävää niiden lasi on. (Ilmeisesti lasi-ikkunallakin varustettuja palo-ovia on mutta veikkaan että teräsovi on palonkestävämpi?) Toisekseen epäilen liukuovien tiiviyttä verrattuna tavalliseen palo-oveen. Ja kolmanneksi tulee mieleen, että niissä laituriovissa mitä olen maailmalla nähnyt, on yleensä hätäpoistumista varten varsinaisten liukuovien välillä poistumispuomilla (tämän kaltaisia) varustettuja tavallisia lasiovia. Tämä siksi, että jos juna pysähtyy muualle kuin liukuovien kohdalle ja on pakko poistua pikaisesti, niin junat ovet avataan ja matkustajat painavat puomista laiturioviseinän poistumistiet auki. Otaksuttavasti nuo hätäpoistumisovet jäävät matkustajien jäljiltä apposen auki, koska tuskin niissä sulkijamekanismiakaan on (?), jolloin palo-osastointi tältä osin käytännössä menettää merkityksensä.


En oikein usko minäkään että laituriovet ja seinä toimisi paloeristeenä. 

Jos Espoo joutuisi rakentamaan enemmän hätäpoistumisteitä asemilleen mahdollista tulevaa kuuden vaunujen junien liikennettä varten, niin silloin Helsingin on kanssa tehtävä sama juttu nykyiseen metroon jos määrä ei ole riittävä. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:17 ----------




> Kun Espoon valtuusto hyväksyi metron rakentamisen 2006, se oli suunniteltu samalla tavalla kuin vanhat tunnelit. Tosin se oli suunniteltu myös liikennöitäväksi samalla tavalla, eli 6-vaunuisin kuljettajan ajamin junin. Silloin Espoon tunnelimetron hinnaksi sanottiin valtuutetuille 452 M. Vasta sitten, kun valtuusto oli päättänyt metron olevan Espoon kaavoituksen perusta, ryhdyttiin selvittämään, minkälaisin määräyksin ja minkälaiseksi metro 2010-luvulla on tehtävä.


Tästä vain huomautuksena, että silloin kun länsimetrosta päätettiin 2006 tiedettiin jo että hinta tulisi olemaan enemmän kun 452 milliä. Se luku oli otettu 2000-luvun alun länsiraideselvityksestä ja jostain syystä jäänyt kummittelemaan. Valtuuston tehdessä päätös arvioitiin kokonnaishinnaksi lähemmäs 600 milliä mutta totta on että nuo turvajärjestelyt ja jotkut muut muutokset nostivat hintaa ainakin satasella. Lisäksi alkuperäisessä suunnitelmassa Koivusaaren asema ei ollut ensimäisessä rakennusvaiheessa muikana, mutta se on siis Helsingin puolella. Espoo on taas lisännyt Niittykummun aseman omalle osuudelleen sen jälkeen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Sen verran pystyn sanomaan, että palo-osastoinnin ei tarvitse estää palon leviämistä kokonaan, vaan ainoastaan tietyn ajan. Asuinrakennuksissa vaatimus on yleensä puoli tuntia. Eli palo-osastoinneilla varmistetaan ihmisten pelastaminen palavasta tilasta. Sen jälkeen palonkestävyys ei ole enää turvallisuuskysymys, vaan pelkka taloudellinen kysymys, eli tuleeko kokonaistaloudellisemmaksi antaa talon palaa kokonaan purkukuntoon, vai olisiko parempi osastoinneilla yms. rajoittaa palo paikalliseksi.

Eli metronkin tapauksessa palo-osastoinnin tehtävä on estää palon ja ennen kaikkea savun leviäminen niin kauan, että metro saadaan evakoiduksi. Jos voidaan lähteä siitä, että evakointi tapahtuu ilman pelastuslaitoksen apua paikalla olevan henkilökunnan voimin, niin vartti riittänee tähän.

----------


## MaZo

> Otaksuttavasti nuo hätäpoistumisovet jäävät matkustajien jäljiltä apposen auki, koska tuskin niissä sulkijamekanismiakaan on (?), jolloin palo-osastointi tältä osin käytännössä menettää merkityksensä.


Miksi otaksut näin? Esimerkki itsestään sulkeutuvista laiturioviseinän hätäpoistumisovista löytyy mm. Vuosaaresta.

----------


## sub

> En ole asiantuntija, mutta uskoisin vahvasti, että laituriovet/-seinät eivät muodosta kunnollista palo-osastointia. Anteron kuvauksen perusteella ymmärtäisin, että suojatila olisi lähtökohtaisesti esim. teräksisen palo-oven takana oleva tila, josta pääsee poistumaan ulos.


Minulle jäi hieman hämärä kuva siitä mitä Antero oikein tarkoittaa. Rakentamismääräyskokoelmassa on maininta siitä, että etäisyys poistumistiehen saa julkisessa tilassa olla 45 metriä ja Länsimetron hankesuunnitelmassa on mainittu sama etäisyys. Tällöin se että onko aseman laiturialue palo-ovin suojattua evakuointitilaa vai ei on itseasiassa merkityksetön asia, koska pelastautumisalueet asemien kohdalla ovat joka tapauksessa laiturialueen ulkopuolella. Tämän perusteella vaikuttaisi että poistumisteiden kapasiteetin lisääminen riittäisi siihen että lyhyille asemille voitaisiin liikkennöidä pitkillä junilla, eikä laiturialuetta sinänsä tarvitsisi pidentää. Tämä siis koskee asemia. Tunnelit ovat eri asia. Ulostuloja maan päälle Länsimetrossa tulee olemaan n. 400-700 metrin välein. Haarukka on niin suuri, että tässä ei varmasti ole mitään vaikutusta sillä ajetaanko pitkillä vai lyhyillä junilla. Tunnelien välisiä yhdyskäytäviä Länsimetrossa on sadan metrin välein. Tässä on se pointti riittääkö se. Rakentämismääräyskokoelman yleisen lausekkeen mukaan riittää, mutta onko metrolla erityisvaatimuksia?

Joka tapauksessa nyt kun ollaan selvittämässä kapasiteetin puutteesta mahdollisesti juhtuvia metron liikkennöintimuutoksia, niin tämäkin asia olisi syytä selvittää. Ei liene mikään järin suuri urakka kysyä pelastusviranomaiselta sitä mitä pitää tehdä, että pitkillä junilla voi ajaa lyhyille asemille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minulle jäi hieman hämärä kuva siitä mitä Antero oikein tarkoittaa. Rakentamismääräyskokoelmassa on maininta siitä, että etäisyys poistumistiehen saa julkisessa tilassa olla 45 metriä ja Länsimetron hankesuunnitelmassa on mainittu sama etäisyys. Tällöin se että onko aseman laiturialue palo-ovin suojattua evakuointitilaa vai ei on itseasiassa merkityksetön asia, koska pelastautumisalueet asemien kohdalla ovat joka tapauksessa laiturialueen ulkopuolella.


45 metriä on oltava siihen paikkaan, jossa on turvassa. Pelkistetysti se tarkoittaa, että 45 metrin päässä on palo-ovi, jonka taakse päästyään ei joudu enää hengittämään palokaasuja. Kun aseman laituritila on 90 metriä pitkä, sen molemmissa päissä on oltava ovet, joiden takana ei joudu hengittämään palokaasuja. Siis myös liukuportaiden alapäässä on oltava ovet. Ovet voivat ja saavat olla normaalisti auki, mutta niiden on oltava rakenteeltaan sellaiset, että palon sattuessa ne sulkeutuvat.

Tämä etäisyys on yksi asia, toinen on ihmisten määrä. Jos halutaa tehdä halvalla lyhyt asema, ei liene kovin järkevää, että tosiasiassa tehdään pitkä asema, mutta se jaetaan osastoimalla osa pituudesta erilliseksi palotilaksi, jota ei kuitenkaan voi käyttää junasta poistumiseen tai junaan nousuun. Tai että tehdään toiseen päähän kaksi rinnakkaista hätätietä, jotta 800 henkilön evakuointikapasiteetti voi kasvaa 1200 henkilöön.

Voin myös arvata, ettei ole sama asia, pitääkö junasta poistua suoraan sen vaunun ovista, jossa on, vai onko ensin päästävä viereiseen vaunuun.




> Tunnelien välisiä yhdyskäytäviä Länsimetrossa on sadan metrin välein. Tässä on se pointti riittääkö se.


Riittää, koska näiden 100 metrin välein olevien ovien kautta pääsee turvaan. Maanpinnalle pääsemiseen on sitten hyvin aikaa enemmän kuin 2 minuuttia. Eli maanpinnalle pääsy ei ole kriteeti.




> Joka tapauksessa nyt kun ollaan selvittämässä kapasiteetin puutteesta mahdollisesti juhtuvia metron liikkennöintimuutoksia, niin tämäkin asia olisi syytä selvittää. Ei liene mikään järin suuri urakka kysyä pelastusviranomaiselta sitä mitä pitää tehdä, että pitkillä junilla voi ajaa lyhyille asemille.


Tärkeämpää minusta olisi kysyä kahdesta junasta samassa tunnelissa ja kuljettajattomasta ajosta vanhoissa tunneleissa. Sekä ylipäätään siitä, että metron turvallisuutta valvoisi metrosta riippumaton viranomainen eikä metro itse. Nythän on sellainen tilanne, että pelastuslaitoksen valta ulottuu vain siihen, mitä on määrätty yleisistä tiloista. Eli olet ollut aivan oikeilla jäljillä tavatessasi rakentamismääräyksiä. Mutta niissä ei puututa juniin ja liikenteeseen. Tämähän on myös asia, jonka Siemens nosti pöydälle: He eivät voi hyväksyttä turvallisuusjärjestelyitä viranomaisella kuten muualla, vaan ostajalla on valta päättää, mitä vaaditaan tai jätetään vaatimatta.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voin myös arvata, ettei ole sama asia, pitääkö junasta poistua suoraan sen vaunun ovista, jossa on, vai onko ensin päästävä viereiseen vaunuun.


Kyllähän junasta aina voi poistua suoraan oman vaunun ovista, koska siellä on se pelastuslaituri koko tunnelin matkalla. En voisi millään uskoa, ettei se jatkuisi suoraan laiturista tunneliin.

----------


## Dakkus

Mitenkä moneksi vuodeksi saataisiin kuljettajat palkattua metroihin kuljettajattomuuden tuomalla lisähinnalla länsimetroon suunnitellulla vuorovälillä?
Tuo lisähintahan sisältää esimerkiksi laituriovet, metrotunnelin pelastautumisjärjestelmiä ja paljon erilaista automaation hienosäätöä. Eli jos verrataan tilanteeseen, jossa metro pistettäisiin kulkemaan 2 minuutin (vai 2½, mikä on nykyinen "faktatieto"?) vuorovälillä, miten paljon kuljettajien palkkojen säästymisestä ollaan nykytiedon valossa maksamassa?

----------


## Markku K

> Kyllähän junasta aina voi poistua suoraan oman vaunun ovista, koska siellä on se pelastuslaituri koko tunnelin matkalla. En voisi millään uskoa, ettei se jatkuisi suoraan laiturista tunneliin.


Muljahtaako mieleen mitään rakenteellista syytä mikä voisi estää pelastuslaiturin jatkumisen laiturinjatkeena pitkälle tunneliin ?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Muljahtaako mieleen mitään rakenteellista syytä mikä voisi estää pelastuslaiturin jatkumisen laiturinjatkeena pitkälle tunneliin ?


Älä pidä meitä jännityksessä. Enkä edes ymmärrä, miten niin ei voitaisi edes tehdä, koska pitäähän sieltä pelastuslaiturilta päästä kulkemaan poiskin. Ja pitäähän pelastuslaiturilla varautua myös siihen tilanteeseen, että juna joudutaan pysäyttämään puoliksi aseman kohdalle.

----------


## Dakkus

Ongelmia on kaksi: Se pelastuslaituri on (toivottavasti) paljon kapeampi kuin asemalaituri, eli matkustajien turvallisuutta ei voitaisi taata silloin kun metroja on kulussa. Sen lisäksi tuo tekisi laituriovista mahdottomia, mikä taas tarkoittaisi että kaiken metroihin tarvittaisiin kuljettajat.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mitenkä moneksi vuodeksi saataisiin kuljettajat palkattua metroihin kuljettajattomuuden tuomalla lisähinnalla länsimetroon suunnitellulla vuorovälillä?
> Tuo lisähintahan sisältää esimerkiksi laituriovet, metrotunnelin pelastautumisjärjestelmiä ja paljon erilaista automaation hienosäätöä. Eli jos verrataan tilanteeseen, jossa metro pistettäisiin kulkemaan 2 minuutin (vai 2½, mikä on nykyinen "faktatieto"?) vuorovälillä, miten paljon kuljettajien palkkojen säästymisestä ollaan nykytiedon valossa maksamassa?


Hintaan pitänee näköjään lisätä myös uudet junayksiköt. Jos tulkitsen  HKL:n johtokunnankokokouksen esityslistaa 26.9  oikein, niin vuorovälin lyhentäminen 2,5 minuuttiin vaatii ainakin kaksi lisäjunaa "laskennallista" enemmän. Asiallisesti tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että järjestelmä saadaan toimimaan laskemalla keskinopeutta, jonka haittapuolena liikennöinti sitoo enemmän kalustoa. Tämä kävisi järkeen, sillä liikenne saadaan toimivaksi joko pitämällä vuoroväli riittävän isona tai vaihtoehtoisesti linjanopeus riittävän pienenä. Sopii vain miettiä, mitä 1,5 minuutin vuoroväli tarkoittaisi. Kustannusmielessä tämä tarkoittaa, että liikennöinnin pääomakulut kasvavat.

Olikin mennä kokonaan ohi tämä juttu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ongelmia on kaksi: Se pelastuslaituri on (toivottavasti) paljon kapeampi kuin asemalaituri, eli matkustajien turvallisuutta ei voitaisi taata silloin kun metroja on kulussa. Sen lisäksi tuo tekisi laituriovista mahdottomia, mikä taas tarkoittaisi että kaiken metroihin tarvittaisiin kuljettajat.


En minä sitä mihinkään normaalikäyttöön ollut ehdottamassa, vaan pelastuskäyttöön. Koska siinä katsottiin ongelmaksi se, ettei juna mahtuisi asemalaiturille kokonaan ja ettei tunnelista voisi suoraan poistua omasta vaunusta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:28 ----------

Niin ja laiturioviahan se ei estä, eivätkä laituriovet sitä. Pelastuslaiturin ja asemalaiturin väliin toki tulisi/tullee palo-ovi, jonka saa pelastuslaiturin puolelta auki. Siis samanlainen kuin laiturioviinkin tulee automaattiovien väliin ja joita muistaakseni janihyvärinen kuvalinkitti täällä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitenkä moneksi vuodeksi saataisiin kuljettajat palkattua metroihin kuljettajattomuuden tuomalla lisähinnalla länsimetroon suunnitellulla vuorovälillä?


Ikuisesti.

Automaattimetron kannattavuuslaskelmissa vuodelta 2008 nykyisen liikenteen kuljettajakustannuksiksi ilmoitettiin 3,7 M ja Espoon metron kanssa 5,2 M vuodessa 4 minuutin vuorovälillä. 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä vastaavat kuljettajakustannukset olisivat 5,9 ja 8,3 M/vuosi. Kuljettajattomuuden väitettiin säästävän kalustokustannuksia vuodessa 0,3 tai 1,4 M.

Nyt tiedetään, ettei kalustosäästöjä tule. Ja kun kiertonopeus laituriovien ym. vuoksi tulee hidastumaan, kaluston määrä lisääntyy suhteessa kuljettaja-ajoon. Eli kalustokustannukset tulevat olemaan suuremmat kuin kuljettaja-ajossa.

Kuljettajattomuuden kustannusta on nykyään jo vaikea määritellä, koska ne kustannustiedot, joita käytettiin mm. valtuuston päätöksen aikaan eivät pidä enää alkuunkaan paikkaansa. HKL ei myöskään ilmoita itse missään, mitä koko kulunvalvonnan uusinta lopulta maksaa. Kun lasketaan Siemensin kanssa tehdyt sopimukset, uusi valvomorakennus, asemien muutokset yms. sekä vielä tulossa olevat kulut, touhu maksanee kaikkiaan luokkaa 250 M.

Jotain olisi pitänyt hankkia joka tapauksessa, jos nykyjärjestelmä olisi uusittu vanhentuneena. Vuoden 2008 tietojen mukaan tämä välttämätön uusintainvestointi vanhalla radalla olisi ollut 45 M. Espoon metron kuljettajallisen kulunvalvonnan kustannus olisi ollut noin 20 M. Näin ollen kuljettajattomuus maksaa suunnilleen 180 M.

Tämä 180 M rahoitetaan lainalla. Siemensin toimittaman järjestelmän käyttöiäksi on sanottu 25 vuotta. Jos laina maksetaan annuiteettilainana takaisin 25 vuodessa, vuosikustannus on 9,2 M. Siis enemmän kuin kuljettajakustannus ajettaessa 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä.




> Tuo lisähintahan sisältää esimerkiksi laituriovet, metrotunnelin pelastautumisjärjestelmiä ja paljon erilaista automaation hienosäätöä.


Kuljettajien palkat eivät ole ainoa asia, mikä muuttuu. Kuljettajattoman järjestelmän ylläpito laituriovineen ja junalaitteineen on kalliimpaa kuin kuljettajallisen metron ylläpito. Ulkomaisen kokemuksen mukaan järjestelmän kokonaishenkilökuntamäärä ei vähene vaan pikemminkin lisääntyy, kun junat kulkevat ilman kuljettajaa. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että kuljettajattomuus ei välttämättä säästä yhtään mitään metron käyttökuluissa, mutta silti tulee 9,2 miljoonan euron vuotuinen kustannusten lisäys.




> Eli jos verrataan tilanteeseen, jossa metro pistettäisiin kulkemaan 2 minuutin (vai 2½, mikä on nykyinen "faktatieto"?) vuorovälillä, miten paljon kuljettajien palkkojen säästymisestä ollaan nykytiedon valossa maksamassa?


Siis jotta säästetään 8,3 M aiotaan maksaa 9,2 M.

Kun tässä nyt ovat kunnallisvaalit, niin on tilaisuus äänestää niitä, jotka ovat tällaisia päätöksiä tehneet tai sitten joitain muita, jos sellaisia on ehdolla.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Ja kun kiertonopeus laituriovien ym. vuoksi tulee hidastumaan, kaluston määrä lisääntyy suhteessa kuljettaja-ajoon.


Onko HKL todennut jotain tuon kaltaista jossain paperissa? Saatan kyllä helposti uskoa, että näin tulee käymään, ainakin jos ovien toiminnalla on mitään yhteistä Vuosaaren prototyyppiovien kanssa, mutta itse en ole nähnyt hidastumisesta mitään laskelmaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onko HKL todennut jotain tuon kaltaista jossain paperissa? Saatan kyllä helposti uskoa, että näin tulee käymään, ainakin jos ovien toiminnalla on mitään yhteistä Vuosaaren prototyyppiovien kanssa, mutta itse en ole nähnyt hidastumisesta mitään laskelmaa.


Katso  tämä.  HKL katsoo tarvitsevansa kaksi ylimääräistä junaa liikennöintiin. Perusteeksi on ilmoitettu energiankulutus ja sitten on todella epämääräistä juttua junien vuosittaisista ajokilometreistä verrattuna "Keski-Eurooppaan" vailla mitään kontekstia. Mutta selvästi todetaan lisäjunien tarve, ja se taas tarkoittaa yksinkertaisesti ajoaikojen hidastumista, olipa syy mikä hyvänsä. Aika nätisti tämä on upotettu tuonne, Haltiakaan ei blogissan sano tästä mitään kertoessaan kokouskuulumisista, vaan pelkän otsikon mukaan puhuu lisäjunien tilaamisesta Matinkylä - Kivenlahti -osuutta varten. Haltian osalta oletan, että kyse ei ole harhaanjohtamisesta, vaan että hän ei ole tajunnut, mistä oikeasti on päätetty.

----------


## hmikko

Jaahas, kiitos linkistä. Kryptistä on. Tommy Pohjola ihmettelee blogissaan jälleen yhtä johtokunnan kokousta, jossa Lahdenrannan suullinen selvitys automaattimetron tilasta on merkitty pöytäkirjaan yhdellä virkkeellä. Haltian blogista päätellen johtokuntaa on ulkoilutettu varikolla katselemassa transpondereita ja muita palikoita. Ei liene kumma, jos päättäjät eivät ole kärryillä hankkeen todellisesta tilasta. Miten vaikeaa olisi ollut tehdä kirjallinen raportti automatisoinnin edistymisestä, kun selvästi kerran töitä tehdään ja tuotoksesta voisi numeerisia suureita esittää?

Sauri lähetti HKL:n johtajat johonkin kalvosulkeisiin aiheesta budjetissa pysyminen. Ulkopuolisen tekisi mieli lähettää Sauri pariksi päiväksi Miss Kyllösen tehokurssille aiheesta miten virkamies vaihdetaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aika nätisti tämä on upotettu tuonne,...


Minä tulkitsen suoraan niin, että 5 junaa tilataan, jotta ensin laituriovien ja sitten kuljettajattomuuden aiheuttama kiertonopeuden hidastuminen ja siitä välttämättömyydellä seuraava kierrossa olevien junien lisätarve on katettavissa. Varsin vähäinen hidastuminen nimittäin riittää 5 junan lisätarpeen tekemiseen, kuten jäljempänä käy selväksi. Pidän myös todennäköisenä sitä, että junien huollon tareve kasvaa, joten myös varakalustoa tarvitaan enemmän kuin tähän asti.

Tätä nyt ei vaan haluta myöntää suoraan, koska ei haluta osoittaa automaattihankkeen menneen näin paljon pieleen tässäkin asiassa. Onhan Sauri sanonut, ettei hän hyväksy enää lisälaskuja automatisoinnissa, ja heti sellainen tuli. Toinen syy sanoa nätisti on Ansaldon vireillä oleva valitus automaattikaupasta. Ansaldon jääminen toiseksi oli perusteltu mm. sillä, että Ansaldon järjestelmä olisi vaatinut enemmän junia kuin Siemensin järjestelmä. Ansaldo on tietenkin kiistänyt tämän, ja nythän syytetty itse todistaa itseään vastaan.

Viisi junaa on paljon verrattuna siihen, että tilataan 15. Mutta lisäjunatarvetta onkin arvioitava koko kaluston kannalta. Uudella kulunvalvonnalla tulee toimimaan 78 M100-vaunua, 24 M200-vaunua sekä ilman lisäjunia 60 M300-vaunua. Siis yhteensä 162 metrovaunua. Tilausta kasvatettiin 20:llä vaunulla, joka on 12 % koko vaunustosta. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että jos kiertonopeus hidastuu 12 %, tarvitaan liikenteeseen nyt tilatut 5 lisäjunaa.

Otetaan vielä huomioon se, että samallakin kiertonopeudella 2,5 min vuoroväli 4 vaunun junilla (96 junaa tunnissa) tarvitsee 6,7 % enemmän junia kuin 4 min vuoroväli 6 vaunun junilla (90 junaa tunnissa). Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että 5 %:n kiertonopeuden hidastus riittää siihen, että tarvitaan 20 vaunua lisää nykytilanteeseen nähden.

Sen perusteella, mitä nyt tiedetään siitä, miten helppoa on ajaa laituriovien kohdalle, olisin pikemminkin huolissani siitä, olisiko pitänyt käyttää toinenkin optio ja tilata 25 uutta junaa. Mutta option tarkoitushan on tehdä lisätilaus nopealla toimitusajalla. Joten eiköhän sekin tehdä, kunhan valtuutetut, johtokunta ja media ovat unohtaneet sen vähänkin, mitä tästä tilauksesta ovat ymmärtäneet.

Antero

PS: Edellä en ole laskenut todellisia kääntöaikoja, vaan laskelma sisältää olettaman, että 15 junaa kattaa Ruoholahden ja Matinkylän välisen liikenteen laajennuksen sellaisena, kuin liikenne on nykyradalla.

----------


## 339-DF

HSL:n hallitukselle on kirjoitettu metron kapasiteettiselvityksestä lausunto, jonka mukaan Helsingin asemia ei saa lyhentää ainakaan pysyvästi. Tässä ollaan siis HKL:n johtokunnan linjoilla. Lisäksi näpäytetään Espoota sanomalla, että tulevan itämetron ratageometria on suunniteltava siten, että mahdollisesti kahden vaunuparin mittaisina toteutettavat asemat on voitava pidentää tarvittaessa myöhemmin. http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl.../2012306-9.HTM

Kivenlahden jatkeesta ei puhuta mitään eikä kai tarvitsekaan, siellä nyt riittäisi yhden vaunuparinkin asemat.

----------


## Markku K

> Älä pidä meitä jännityksessä. Enkä edes ymmärrä, miten niin ei voitaisi edes tehdä, koska pitäähän sieltä pelastuslaiturilta päästä kulkemaan poiskin. Ja pitäähän pelastuslaiturilla varautua myös siihen tilanteeseen, että juna joudutaan pysäyttämään puoliksi aseman kohdalle.


Anteeksi, tämä oli vastaamatta. Pelastuslaituri ei voi jatkua nykyisessä keskustan tunnelissa laituriin saakka, koska:
Laiturin päässä, lähellä asemaa on vaihteita raiteelta toiselle juuri sillä kohdalla johon aiemmassa kirjoittelussa viitattiin junan ajattamisesta laiturissa olevan junan taakse.
Laiturihallin väestönsuojaksi mahdollistavat järeät VSS ovat aika tarkasti junan mentävät; pelastuslaituria ei pysty rakentamaan kulkemaan samasta aukosta. Oven vierestä meno tarkoittaisi käytännössä koko ovikonstruktion uusimista ja kalliolouhintoja 6 x 4 kpl.
Seisakkeella on jonkinlainen kuva ovesta: http://www.seisake.net/kuva.php?id=1629

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Anteeksi, tämä oli vastaamatta. Pelastuslaituri ei voi jatkua nykyisessä keskustan tunnelissa laituriin saakka, koska:


No mutta nythän puhutaan siis nykyisistä asemista, jotka ovat täyspitkiä. Minun viestini koski uusia lyhyitä asemia ja sitä, miten toimitaan tilanteessa, jossa ajetaan pitkiä junia lyhyille asemille. Ja joissa siis uskon, että siitä mihin aseman laituri loppuu, pelastuslaituri alkaa. Sitä en sitten tiedä, miten uusilla kääntöraiteellisilla asemilla tuo homma menee.

----------


## Markku K

> No mutta nythän puhutaan siis nykyisistä asemista, jotka ovat täyspitkiä. Minun viestini koski uusia lyhyitä asemia ja sitä, miten toimitaan tilanteessa, jossa ajetaan pitkiä junia lyhyille asemille. Ja joissa siis uskon, että siitä mihin aseman laituri loppuu, pelastuslaituri alkaa. Sitä en sitten tiedä, miten uusilla kääntöraiteellisilla asemilla tuo homma menee.


Oukei. Se on selvä että länsimetrossakin on vaihteita asemien päädyissä. Joku voisi linkittää ratakaavion. Ei ole yleisesti kerrottu miten pelastautumislaiturilta kuljetaan asemalle jos vaihteet katkaisee kulun.

----------


## Albert

> *Joku voisi linkittää ratakaavion.*


SRS:n sivuilta löytyy tällainen kaavio. Länsimetron osuus varauksella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Oukei. Se on selvä että länsimetrossakin on vaihteita asemien päädyissä. Joku voisi linkittää ratakaavion. Ei ole yleisesti kerrottu miten pelastautumislaiturilta kuljetaan asemalle jos vaihteet katkaisee kulun.


Mutta lähinnä jos kyse on täyspitkien junien ajamisesta lyhyille asemille, riittää että sitä pelastuslaituria on se reilu 20 tai 40 metriä asemalta eteenpäin. 20 siis, jos juna pysäytetään aseman keskelle, 40 jos aseman toiseen päähän.

----------


## ultrix

> Oukei. Se on selvä että länsimetrossakin on vaihteita asemien päädyissä. Joku voisi linkittää ratakaavion. Ei ole yleisesti kerrottu miten pelastautumislaiturilta kuljetaan asemalle jos vaihteet katkaisee kulun.


Onkohan ne pelastautumislaiturit tunnelin ulkosivuilla? Jos on, miten niiltä pääsee asemalla varsinaiselle laiturille?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Onkohan ne pelastautumislaiturit tunnelin ulkosivuilla? Jos on, miten niiltä pääsee asemalla varsinaiselle laiturille?


Ei kai tarvitse, jos niiltä pääsee hätäuloskäyntiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onkohan ne pelastautumislaiturit tunnelin ulkosivuilla? Jos on, miten niiltä pääsee asemalla varsinaiselle laiturille?





> Ei kai tarvitse, jos niiltä pääsee hätäuloskäyntiin.


Sitten pitäisi olla tuplamäärä hätäuloskäyntejä. Ja pelastustiehän pitää olla mahdollisimman pian pois pelastauduttavasta tunnelista, ja siksihän sinne tulee niitä tunneleita metrotunnelien välille. Eli pelastuslaiturin täytyy olla tunnelien sisäsivuilla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja pelastustiehän pitää olla mahdollisimman pian pois pelastauduttavasta tunnelista, ja siksihän sinne tulee niitä tunneleita metrotunnelien välille.


Relevantti pointti!

----------


## late-

> Ei ole yleisesti kerrottu miten pelastautumislaiturilta kuljetaan asemalle jos vaihteet katkaisee kulun.


Länsimetron hankesuunnitelman teknisessä osassa näyttäisi olevan puolenvaihtopaikkojen päissä ihan portaat alas palastautumislaiturin päästä ja kulkukäytävä "lattian" tasossa. Kyseessä on periaatekuva, jonka toteutuminen vaatisi varmaankin kiskon harjan tasalle rakennettavan tasaisen käytävän näille osuuksille. Asemien kuvissa laituri jatkuu kyllä kohtuullisen pätkän kohti puolenvaihtopaikkaa aseman pään jälkeen, mutta kaartuu tietenkin puolenvaihtoraiteen mukana irti suorasta linjaraiteesta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Asemien kuvissa laituri jatkuu kyllä kohtuullisen pätkän kohti puolenvaihtopaikkaa aseman pään jälkeen, mutta kaartuu tietenkin puolenvaihtoraiteen mukana irti suorasta linjaraiteesta.


Ja jos nyt palataan itse alkuperäiseen (hyvin hypoteettiseen) aiheeseen: Onko 130-metrinen metrojuna turvallista pysäyttää 90-metriselle asemalle? Alkuperäinen väitehän oli, että tälle on esteenä se, ettei pitkästä junasta voisi silloin asemalla onnettomuustilanteessa poistua kuin toisen vaunun kautta. Ongelma voisi ratketa sillä, että juna pysähtyy nokka aseman länsipäässä, mutta se ei ole mahdollista, koska normaalitilanteessa niistä päätyvaunuista (1 ja 6) pitää päästä niihin vaunuihin 2 ja 5. Eli junan pitää pysähtyä aseman puoleen väliin. Mutta siis jos vaihteen kielet ovat vasta 20 metrin päässä asemasta, ongelmaa ei ole. Siinä hyvinkin saattaisi olla sen verran suoraa aseman jälkeen.

----------


## petteri

> Ja jos nyt palataan itse alkuperäiseen (hyvin hypoteettiseen) aiheeseen: Onko 130-metrinen metrojuna turvallista pysäyttää 90-metriselle asemalle? Alkuperäinen väitehän oli, että tälle on esteenä se, ettei pitkästä junasta voisi silloin asemalla onnettomuustilanteessa poistua kuin toisen vaunun kautta. Ongelma voisi ratketa sillä, että juna pysähtyy nokka aseman länsipäässä, mutta se ei ole mahdollista, koska normaalitilanteessa niistä päätyvaunuista (1 ja 6) pitää päästä niihin vaunuihin 2 ja 5. Eli junan pitää pysähtyä aseman puoleen väliin. Mutta siis jos vaihteen kielet ovat vasta 20 metrin päässä asemasta, ongelmaa ei ole. Siinä hyvinkin saattaisi olla sen verran suoraa aseman jälkeen.


Minä lähtisin siitä, että 90 metrisillä laitureilla voidaan liikennöidä korkeintaan 100-105 metrisiä junia (esimerkiksi Lontoossa junat ovat laitureita pidempiä), muttei kunnolla sen pidempiä ainakaan jos kaikissa vaunuissa on matkustajia. Helsingin muuta maailmaa leveämpi kalusto tarjoaa paljon tilaa ja ohjaamojen poisto sekä yhden yksikön juniin siirtyminen lisää kapasiteettia 6-8 % junametriä kohtia. 90 metriä on muuten hyvin tyypillinen laituripituus maailman metroissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 90 metriä on muuten hyvin tyypillinen laituripituus maailman metroissa.


36:sta eurooppalaisesta metrosta junapituus on yli 97 metriä 22:ssa. Junapituus on 3180 metriä 11:ssa järjestelmässä. Noin 90 metrin (84, 86 ja 90) junat on kolmessa järjestelmässä. Junapituus on 120125 metriä 8:ssa järjestelmässä.

Minun tulkintani näistä tilastotiedoista on, että oikeissa metroissa junapituudet ovat yli 90 metriä, ja tyypillinen pituus on 120125 metriä. 90 metriä on erittäin epätyypillinen, sillä alle 60 metrin metrojakin on 7. Näistä suurin osa eli 5 on pituudeltaan 5252,6 metriä, joka pituusluokka yksin on tyypillisempi kuin ainoa täsmälleen 90 metrin pituinen järjestelmä.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Länsimetron hankesuunnitelman teknisessä osassa näyttäisi olevan puolenvaihtopaikkojen päissä ihan portaat alas palastautumislaiturin päästä ja kulkukäytävä "lattian" tasossa. Kyseessä on periaatekuva, jonka toteutuminen vaatisi varmaankin kiskon harjan tasalle rakennettavan tasaisen käytävän näille osuuksille. Asemien kuvissa laituri jatkuu kyllä kohtuullisen pätkän kohti puolenvaihtopaikkaa aseman pään jälkeen, mutta kaartuu tietenkin puolenvaihtoraiteen mukana irti suorasta linjaraiteesta.


Ei suoraan liity nimimerkki Late-:n kommenttiin, mutta minusta yksi kiintoraiteita Länsimetron osuudelle puoltava perustelu olisi ollut nimenomaan pelastautumismahdollisuuksien parantuminen.

Joku kuitenkin asiaa ihmettelee, niin kun pistää Googleen hakusanaksi "slab track#,  niin ymmärtää mitä tarkoitan.

----------


## late-

> Ja jos nyt palataan itse alkuperäiseen (hyvin hypoteettiseen) aiheeseen: Onko 130-metrinen metrojuna turvallista pysäyttää 90-metriselle asemalle?


Tähän lienee mahdotonta vastata. Turvallisen käsite on yleensä tulkintaa tai laskentaa, joita valvoo pelastusviranomainen. Jos aseman poistumisjärjestelyt on mitoitettu riittäviksi pitkille junille, niin minusta niitä voisi asemalle pysäyttääkin, mutta minun mielipiteeni ei ratkaise. Ja vaikka voisikin pysäyttää, niin en pitäisi sitä järin viisaana. Lontoosta (ja muualta Iso-Britanniasta) löytyy näitä ratkaisuja, jotka kulkevat nimellä selective door opening (SDO). Siellä on siis katsottu voitavan toimia näin. Ainakin DLR:n Cutty Sarkin asema taitaa olla liian lyhyt nykyisille kolmen yksikön junille.

----------


## Kantokoski

Luopuisivat tuosta automaatiohässäkästä. Kyllä kuskeillakin päästään 2 min. vuoroväliin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Luopuisivat tuosta automaatiohässäkästä. Kyllä kuskeillakin päästään 2 min. vuoroväliin.


Ja vaikkei noin vain päästäisikään kahden (tai kehden ja puolen) minuutin vuoroväliin, niin hidastamalla koko liikennettä päästään. Näinhän tehdään joka tapauksessa automaatinkin kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja vaikkei noin vain päästäisikään kahden (tai kehden ja puolen) minuutin vuoroväliin, niin hidastamalla koko liikennettä päästään. Näinhän tehdään joka tapauksessa automaatinkin kanssa.


Kuljettajilla päästään 1,5 minuutinkin vuoroväliin, kuten Pariisissa, Pietarissa ja Moskovassa. Eikös uudesta kulunvalvonnasta tule jatkuva, joten tolpanvälit eivät enää ratkaise.

Mutta alle 3 minuutin vuorovälillä ei voida noudattaa periaatetta siitä, että juna ajaa tunneliin vain silloin, kun seuraavalle asemalle on vapaa pääsy eli sieltä on juna lähtenyt. Mikä puolestaan merkitsee sitä, että häiriötilanteessa evakuointiin on pakko käyttää vanhoissa tunneleissa hätäkuilujen kierreportaita. Siellä sitten hypellään tunnelissa junasta 1,5 metriä sepelille kävelemään. Espoolaisille on sentään pelastuslaituri.

Antero

----------


## Koala

Se sepelillä kävely on muuten helpommin sanottu kuin tehty... En uskalla kuvitellakaan mummua ja paappaa sinne.

(kiitän kokemuksesta Markku K:ta  :Smile:  )

----------


## petteri

> Kuljettajilla päästään 1,5 minuutinkin vuoroväliin, kuten Pariisissa, Pietarissa ja Moskovassa. Eikös uudesta kulunvalvonnasta tule jatkuva, joten tolpanvälit eivät enää ratkaise.


1,5 minuutin vuoroväli toimii kuitenkin vain liikkuvan blokin systeemillä, ei perinteisellä kulunvalvonnalla. Niin Pariisissa kuin Moskovassakin. Siinä, että kuljettaja seuraa valoja ja säätää niiden mukaan nopeutta tai käyttää jarrua ei ole mitään etuja siihen verrattuna, että kone ajaa junaa.

----------


## Markku K

> Mutta alle 3 minuutin vuorovälillä ei voida noudattaa periaatetta siitä, että juna ajaa tunneliin vain silloin, kun seuraavalle asemalle on vapaa pääsy eli sieltä on juna lähtenyt. Mikä puolestaan merkitsee sitä, että häiriötilanteessa evakuointiin on pakko käyttää vanhoissa tunneleissa hätäkuilujen kierreportaita. Siellä sitten hypellään tunnelissa junasta 1,5 metriä sepelille kävelemään. Espoolaisille on sentään pelastuslaituri.
> Antero


Tässä pitää nyt erotella kiireettömät evakuoinnit ja kiireelliset evakuoinnit. Kiireettömissä tapauksissa laskeudutaan hallitusti sepelille HKL:n henkilökunnan, metrovartijoiden ja palomiesten avustamana, ja kävellään tai avustetaan edelliselle tai seuraavalle asemalle.
Kiireellisissä poistumisissa junasta voi olla pakko käyttää varauloskäytäviä.

----------


## Kantokoski

Ehkä HKL:n pitäisi kertoa ainakin tunneliasemien informaatiotauluilla missä kohtaa poistumistiet tunnelissa sijaitsee, ja että miten ne on tunnelissa merkitty. Noiden uloskäyntien sijaintien julkinen tiedottaminen voi tietysti houkutella "urban explorers" -väkeä tunneleihin niiden uloskäyntien kautta, paitsi että niille ne ovat sisäänkäyntejä. Toisaalta, asiasta kiinnostuneet saavat ulos/sisäänkäynnit selville melko pienellä vaivalla. Kuitenkin, koska kantakaupungin metrotunnelin turvallisuus onnettomuustilanteessa on suuririskinen, voisi olla järkevä laittaa niitä informaatiolappusia hätäuloskäynneistä esille. Paniikissa olevat tiedottomat ihmiset tuossa tunnelissa ovat yksi suurimmista riskitekijöistä.

----------


## Salomaa

Hyviä kysymyksiä nämä turvallisuuskysymykset, harvoin esillä. Mites evakuointi hoidetaan silloin kun tunnelissa on savua ?

----------


## Antero Alku

> 1,5 minuutin vuoroväli toimii kuitenkin vain liikkuvan blokin systeemillä, ei perinteisellä kulunvalvonnalla. Niin Pariisissa kuin Moskovassakin.


Onko tämä nyt tieto vai luulo? Minun tietääkseni Pariisissa ja Moskovassa ei ole ollut vuosikymmeniä sitten jatkuvaa kulunvalvontaa, eikä se ole tarpeenkaan. Puhumattakaan automaatista. Junia ajavat kuljettajat, mutta eivät liian suurella nopeudella.




> Siinä, että kuljettaja seuraa valoja ja säätää niiden mukaan nopeutta tai käyttää jarrua ei ole mitään etuja siihen verrattuna, että kone ajaa junaa.


Mutta siinä on, että kuljettaja valvoo laiturin ja junan välillä liikkuvia ihmisiä ja sulkee ovet sekä lähtee liikkeelle sitten, kun tilanne on sopiva.

Tämän asian ydinhän on se, että HKL esittää jatkuvasti, etteivät lyhyet vuorovälit ole mahdollisia ilman automaattiajoa, kun asia on oikeasti juuri päinvastoin. Ja nämä esimerkit osoittavat HKL:n väitteen vääräksi.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> Hyviä kysymyksiä nämä turvallisuuskysymykset, harvoin esillä. Mites evakuointi hoidetaan silloin kun tunnelissa on savua ?


Juhanalla on selostusta parissa viestissään:
http://jlf.fi/f13/2515-metron-palotu...html#post42800

http://jlf.fi/f13/14-automaattinen-m...tml#post117226

----------


## petteri

> Onko tämä nyt tieto vai luulo? Minun tietääkseni Pariisissa ja Moskovassa ei ole ollut vuosikymmeniä sitten jatkuvaa kulunvalvontaa, eikä se ole tarpeenkaan. Puhumattakaan automaatista. Junia ajavat kuljettajat, mutta eivät liian suurella nopeudella.


Moskovan metrossa on tiheimmän vuorovälin linjoilla kuljettajien ajama analoginen "moving block" tyyppinen systeemi käytössä, joka kertoo miten lujaa saa tai pitää ajaa.

Lainaus sivulta: http://districtdave.proboards.com/in...nt&thread=5366

"Well, actually it differs. On the lines where there is a Automated Locomotive Signalling system with Automated Ruling of Speed (ALS ARS) (it's a system quite simple for understanding. There are several lamps at the driver's cab, which show the allowed speed at this track section and the allowed speed on the upcoming one (so driver clearly understands if there is need to slow down). If the driver asleeps the speed restriction, the system corrects the train's speed automatically, but then the driver is going to have troubles), it is a usual matter that the first car of the next train comes out from the tunnel at 0.21-0.25 at least (and the last car of the previos has gone to the tunnel at 0.14 (if nothing prevents the train to accelerate, e.g.a speed restriction)).
On other lines where classical signals are used it usually is something between 0.25-0.30 at least, but there are stations where they make tricks with signalling (one of them I've described before), so there it is also reduced to 0.21-0.25."

Kun kyse on neuvostoajan tekniikasta, ei voi kyllä olla varma, täyttäisikö ko. systeemi läntiset turvanormit, mutta näyttää toimivan. 

Pariisissa on myös erilaisia moving block variantteja eri linjoilla. Jossain ranskankielisillä sivuilla olen törmännyt  niihin, mutta nyt en löydä linkkiä. Toki Pariisissa on myös uusia ja modernisoituja automaattimetroja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:20 ----------




> Mutta siinä on, että kuljettaja valvoo laiturin ja junan välillä liikkuvia ihmisiä ja sulkee ovet sekä lähtee liikkeelle sitten, kun tilanne on sopiva.


Jos ovivahtia halutaan käyttää, miksi ovensulkijan toimiston pitäisi olla liikkuvassa metrojunassa? Kamerat on keksitty.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Moskovan metrossa on tiheimmän vuorovälin linjoilla kuljettajien ajama analoginen "moving block" tyyppinen systeemi käytössä, joka kertoo miten lujaa saa tai pitää ajaa...


Olen lukenut näitä selostuksia. Pariisiin systeemit ja jopa niiden historiaa on selostettu metron 100-vuotisjuhlakirjassa. Minä pidän näitä periaatteessa perinteisenä tolpanväliin perustuvina järjestelminä, joille vain on ominaista tolpanvälien tiheys. Tiheyden ansiosta tulee mahdolliseksi päästää jäljessä tuleva juna lähemmäksi edeltävää, kun rajoitetaan nopeutta siten, että juna on pysäytettävissä lyhyen tolpanvälin matkalla. Mutta onhan tällainen monipuolisempaa kuin HKL:n metron nykyinen tolppasysteemi.




> Jos ovivahtia halutaan käyttää, miksi ovensulkijan toimiston pitäisi olla liikkuvassa metrojunassa? Kamerat on keksitty.


Totta. Metrojunan kuljettaja voi olla itse junassa tai erillisessä ohjaamossa, josta junaa ajetaan pienoisrautatien tapaan kauko-ohjauksella. Oliko se nyt niin, että Lyonissa metron ovet sulkee kuljettaja, joka katselee junaansa tai asemaansa videokuvan välityksellä ohjauskeskuksessa. Mutta silloin nousee kysymys siitä, miksi kuljettaja ei voi olla vahtimassa junaansa siellä junassa? Onko jokin erityinen arvo sillä, että kuljettajaa ei junassa ole, vaan kuljettaja on jossain muualla?

Meillähän on HKL väittänyt, että säästetään rahaa, kun kuljettajia ei junissa ole. Nyt HKL on kuitenin päättänyt, että 83:n kuljettajan sijaan tulee automaattimetrossa olemaan 128 junavalvojaa. En tiedä, mikä heidän tehtävänsä ja sijoituspaikkansa tulee olemaan, mutta eihän ole olemassa mitään henkilökuntasäästöä, jos kerran kuljettajaton metro tarvitsee enemmän henkilökuntaa kuin kuljettajallinen. Ja tämän päälle tulee vielä henkilöstön ja kustannusten lisäys kuljettajattoman järjestelmän hankinnasta ja ylläpidosta.

Mikä siis onkaan automaattimetron hankinnan todellinen syy, kun kaikki esitetyt perustelut karsiutuvat pois  kuten joukkoliikennelautakunnalle lähettämässäni kirjeessä jo 2005 kerroin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olen lukenut näitä selostuksia. Pariisiin systeemit ja jopa niiden historiaa on selostettu metron 100-vuotisjuhlakirjassa. Minä pidän näitä periaatteessa perinteisenä tolpanväliin perustuvina järjestelminä, joille vain on ominaista tolpanvälien tiheys. Tiheyden ansiosta tulee mahdolliseksi päästää jäljessä tuleva juna lähemmäksi edeltävää, kun rajoitetaan nopeutta siten, että juna on pysäytettävissä lyhyen tolpanvälin matkalla. Mutta onhan tällainen monipuolisempaa kuin HKL:n metron nykyinen tolppasysteemi.


Eri kulunvalvontojen raja on aina vähän tulkinnanvarainen, mutta minusta isoin periaatteellinen ratkaisu on tolppavälin tai paikanmäärityksen tarkkuuden osalta se, viestitäänkö kuljettajalle tai junalle myös hetkellisesti sallittua  tai toivottua nopeutta vai onko kulku vai opastimien ja esiopastimien sekä pakkopysäytyslaitteistojen varassa.

Kun mennään riittävän tiheisiin vuoroväleihin, pitää ohjata myös junan nopeutta eikä pelkkä opastintyyppinen järjestelmä riitä. Eikä se rajoitu pelkkiin varsinaisiin metroihin, esimerkiksi Tukholmassa rautateillä Stockholm Södran ja Centralin välillä on vähän tuon tyylinen systeemi, samoin Pariisin RER:ssä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eri kulunvalvontojen raja on aina vähän tulkinnanvarainen, mutta minusta isoin periaatteellinen ratkaisu on tolppavälin tai paikanmäärityksen tarkkuuden osalta se, viestitäänkö kuljettajalle tai junalle myös hetkellisesti sallittua  tai toivottua nopeutta vai onko kulku vai opastimien ja esiopastimien sekä pakkopysäytyslaitteistojen varassa.


Tolppaopastimilla on viestitty raideliikenteen kuljettajille maailman sivu sallittua nopeutta. Siis jo silloin, kun opastimet olivat mekaanisia laitteita, kuten siipiopastimia tai muita mekaanisen asennon avulla ilmaisevia laitteita. Sillä ei sinänsä ole mitään eroa, näkyykö voimassa oleva opastin radan varressa vai kuljettajalla valona tai muuna merkkinä ohjaamossa. Olennaista on se, että kulkulupa rajautuu aina kiinteän raiteessa olevan sijainnin mukaan. Siis sen mukaan, missä kohdassa tolppa eli opastin on.




> Kun mennään riittävän tiheisiin vuoroväleihin, pitää ohjata myös junan nopeutta eikä pelkkä opastintyyppinen järjestelmä riitä. Eikä se rajoitu pelkkiin varsinaisiin metroihin, esimerkiksi Tukholmassa rautateillä Stockholm Södran ja Centralin välillä on vähän tuon tyylinen systeemi, samoin Pariisin RER:ssä.


Teknisessä mielessä jakuva kulunvalvontakaan ei ole jatkuva, vaan sekin toimii jollain tarkkuudella. Mikä tarkoittaa, että tolpanväli vain lyhenee sen tarkkuuden pituiseksi. Mutta viestintätekniikan ansiosta ei tarvita radan varressa olevia tolppia, vaan tieto kulkee sähköisesti.

Ideahan on se, että opastusjärjestelmän tulee huolehtia siitä, ettei perässä tulevan junan nopeus ylitä sellaista nopeutta, jolla ei ole mahdollista pysähtyä siihen mennessä, missä on paikka, jota ei saa ohittaa. Kun rautateillä esimerkiksi on opasteet aja (rataosalle sallitulla nopeudella) ja aja alennetulla nopudella, joka on enintään 35 km/h, näitä käytetään sen mukaan, miten pitkälle edessä on tyhjää rataa. Sn 35 (sallittu nopeus 35 km/h) annetaan silloin, kun tämän opasteen jälkeen seuraava opaste näyttää seis ja kuljettaja voi havaita tämän seis-opasteen kyllin aikaisin aloittaakseen jarrutuksen jotta voi pysähtyä seis-opasteelle. Aja-opaste taas voidaan näyttää silloin, kun seuraava opaste näyttää aja tai aja alennetulla nopeudella.

Kun opastinten välejä lyhennetään, junat voidaan ajattaa toisiaan lähempänä, mutta samalla on alennettava viimeisen tolpanvälin sallittua nopeutta, jotta juna ehditään pysäyttää lyhyellä tolpanvälillä. Kyllä tämä voidaan tehdä vaikka mekaanisilla opastimilla sellaisiin vuoroväleihin saakka, jotka ovat käytännössä mielekkäitä. Se käytännön mielekkyys määräytyy henkilöliikenteessä siitä, miten kauan juna seisoo asemalla paikallaan. Sillä sitä lyhyempää vuoroväliä ei voi olla. Kun seisonta-ajat ovat luokkaa 15 sekuntia ja pidempiä, päädytään vähintään useiden kymmenien metrien tolpanväleihin, joita ihminen kykenee sekä havaitsemaan että noudattamaan. Vertaa vaikka siihen, miten usein ja miten pitkin välimatkoin ihmisen on havaittava ja noudatettava liikennevaloja tieliikenteessä.

Eli jatkuvaa kulunohjausta ei tarvita siksi, että kiinteisiin tolppaväleihin perustuva järjestelmä rajoittaisi vuoroväliä. Nykytekniikalla jatkuva kulunohjaus vaan alkaa olla tolppasysteemiä halvempi kun tekniikka tuo siinä sivussa kulun valvonnan, jota opastimet eivät tee. Opastimet ovat vain kulun ohjausta.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Totta. Metrojunan kuljettaja voi olla itse junassa tai erillisessä ohjaamossa, josta junaa ajetaan pienoisrautatien tapaan kauko-ohjauksella. Oliko se nyt niin, että Lyonissa metron ovet sulkee kuljettaja, joka katselee junaansa tai asemaansa videokuvan välityksellä ohjauskeskuksessa. Mutta silloin nousee kysymys siitä, miksi kuljettaja ei voi olla vahtimassa junaansa siellä junassa? Onko jokin erityinen arvo sillä, että kuljettajaa ei junassa ole, vaan kuljettaja on jossain muualla?
> 
> Meillähän on HKL väittänyt, että säästetään rahaa, kun kuljettajia ei junissa ole. Nyt HKL on kuitenin päättänyt, että 83:n kuljettajan sijaan tulee automaattimetrossa olemaan 128 junavalvojaa. En tiedä, mikä heidän tehtävänsä ja sijoituspaikkansa tulee olemaan, mutta eihän ole olemassa mitään henkilökuntasäästöä, jos kerran kuljettajaton metro tarvitsee enemmän henkilökuntaa kuin kuljettajallinen. Ja tämän päälle tulee vielä henkilöstön ja kustannusten lisäys kuljettajattoman järjestelmän hankinnasta ja ylläpidosta.


Fiksusti hoidetussa systeemissä sama metrovalvoja antaisi lähtöluvat useammalle eri junalle lomittain niin, että vahtisi useampaa junaa, ehkä kahta-kolmea kerrallaan. Automaattimetrohan on täyseristetty, eli teoriassa radalla ei voi olla mitään ylimääräistä hässäkkää.

Itse en ole vieläkään ymmärtänyt, miksi automaattimetro ei voi toimia samalla idealla kuin hissin ovet: ovi kiinni heti kun porukkaa ei enää kulje  ja kun junan kaikki ovet ovat kiinni, juna lähtee. Tietysti sillä erotuksella, että ovia ei enää avata, kun ne on kerran menneet kiinni.

----------


## petteri

> Eli jatkuvaa kulunohjausta ei tarvita siksi, että kiinteisiin tolppaväleihin perustuva järjestelmä rajoittaisi vuoroväliä. Nykytekniikalla jatkuva kulunohjaus vaan alkaa olla tolppasysteemiä halvempi kun tekniikka tuo siinä sivussa kulun valvonnan, jota opastimet eivät tee. Opastimet ovat vain kulun ohjausta.


Jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan hinnan tipahtaminen, tietoliikenteen toimiminen nykyään hyvin luotettavasti myös liikkuviin juniin ja turvallisuusvaatimusten kiristyminen vaikuttavat toki järjestelmien valintoihin. Brezhnevin Neuvostoliitossa järjestelmän hinnalla ei ollut paljon väliä kun näytettiin teknistä edistyksellisyyttä eikä turvallisuudenkaan tarvinnut olla ihan täydellinen. Samoin Pariisin RER:n tai Tukholman rautateiden analogiset järjestelmät olivat valmistuessaan aikansa huipputekniikkaa ja suhteessa nykyisiin lyhyen vuorovälin järjestelmiin kalliita.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kun rautateillä esimerkiksi on opasteet aja (rataosalle sallitulla nopeudella) ja aja alennetulla nopudella, joka on enintään 35 km/h, näitä käytetään sen mukaan, miten pitkälle edessä on tyhjää rataa. Sn 35 (sallittu nopeus 35 km/h) annetaan silloin, kun tämän opasteen jälkeen seuraava opaste näyttää seis ja kuljettaja voi havaita tämän seis-opasteen kyllin aikaisin aloittaakseen jarrutuksen jotta voi pysähtyä seis-opasteelle. Aja-opaste taas voidaan näyttää silloin, kun seuraava opaste näyttää aja tai aja alennetulla nopeudella.


Periaate on oikeansuuntainen, mutta Suomessa punaista edeltävä opastin ei rajoita periaatteessa mitään, se on vain informatiivinen opaste, että seuraava tolppa on punainen. Nykysäännöstön mukaan ilman JKV:tä ajaessa täytyy kyllä hiljentää nopeus 50 km/h:iin, mutta tämäkin sääntö on suhteellisen tuore.

Suomessa on olemassa myös sn 35 opaste, mutta sen merkitys ei liity seuraavaan opastimeen, vaan opastimen jälkeisiin vaihteisiin. Tällainen opaste määrää suurimmaksi sallituksi nopeudeksi 35 km/h (tai joissain tapauksissa 20 km/h) ensimmäiseltä mahdollisesti poikkeavalle olevasta vaihteelta alkaen, mikäli JKV ei ilmaise suurempaa sallittua nopeutta.

Voi myös olla, että kuvailit jotain muuta kuin suomalaista järjestelmää. En kuitenkaan ole kuullut, että muuallakaan määrättäisiin noin alhainen nopeusrajoitus seuraavan opastimen punaisuuden takia. Pohjoisamerikkalaisen tyylin (speed signaling) mukaisissa systeemeissä opastimilla annetaan nopeusrajoituksia varsin kattavasti, mutta ei sielläkään noin alhaisia tuossa tilanteessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Fiksusti hoidetussa systeemissä sama metrovalvoja antaisi lähtöluvat useammalle eri junalle lomittain niin, että vahtisi useampaa junaa, ehkä kahta-kolmea kerrallaan.


Näin voi tehdä, mutta vain inhimillisen suorituskyvyn rajoissa. Eli yksi ihminen kykenee valvomaan vain yhtä junaa tai yhtä laituria kerrallaan. Ja tämä johtaa metrojen vuorotiheydellä siihen, että on valittava, onko valvonta laituri- vai junakohtaista, mutta siten, että vain yhtä valvottavaa kohdetta valvotaan kerrallaan. Muuten tulee ruuhkaa, jos samalla henkilöllä on kaksi valvontakohdetta, jotka vaativat toimenpiteitä samanaikaisesti.




> Itse en ole vieläkään ymmärtänyt, miksi automaattimetro ei voi toimia samalla idealla kuin hissin ovet: ovi kiinni heti kun porukkaa ei enää kulje  ja kun junan kaikki ovet ovat kiinni, juna lähtee. Tietysti sillä erotuksella, että ovia ei enää avata, kun ne on kerran menneet kiinni.


Taisit vastata jo itse. Aasiassa homma toimii, kun ihmiset ovat tottelevaisia eivätkä juokse ovien väliin enää silloin, kun sireeni huutaa ja punainen valo vilkkuu. Euroopassa tämä ei toimi, vaan juostaan ovien väliin ja turvamekanismi avaa ovet uudelleen ja tulee lisää juoksijoita.




> Periaate on oikeansuuntainen, mutta Suomessa punaista edeltävä opastin ei rajoita periaatteessa mitään...


Esitin vain periaatteen.

Rautateillä opastinvälit ovat usein pitkiä, jolloin käytetään esiopastimia kertomassa, että tulossa on seis-opaste. Kun esiopastin näyttää, että tulossa on punainen tolppa, kuljettaja tietää, että voi olla pysähtymisen tarve. Ohjeistuksesta riippumatta pakollinen menettely on valmistautuminen pysähtymiseen, joka tarkoittaa jotain muuta kuin ajo eteenpäin piittaamatta siitä, mitä esiopastin näytti.

Metroissa opastinvälit ovat lyhyet, eikä ehkä ole mieltä erillisiin esiopastimiin, vaan järjestely on, että jokaisella tolpalla on tavallaan esiopastimen virka myös.

Mutta nämähän voidaan tehdä monella tavalla.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Näin voi tehdä, mutta vain inhimillisen suorituskyvyn rajoissa. Eli yksi ihminen kykenee valvomaan vain yhtä junaa tai yhtä laituria kerrallaan. Ja tämä johtaa metrojen vuorotiheydellä siihen, että on valittava, onko valvonta laituri- vai junakohtaista, mutta siten, että vain yhtä valvottavaa kohdetta valvotaan kerrallaan. Muuten tulee ruuhkaa, jos samalla henkilöllä on kaksi valvontakohdetta, jotka vaativat toimenpiteitä samanaikaisesti.


Eihän valvontaa tarvita kuin noin 10-15 sekuntia per juna per laituri, aina sen jälkeen kun juna on liikkeellä vahti voi taas vahtia kamerasta seuraavaa laituria. Vähän kuin puhelinvaihteessa tulee aina seuraava puhelu kun edelliseen on vastattu, näyttöön tulee jonosta näkymä seuraavalta valvottavalta asemalta aina kun edellinen juna on laskettu liikkeelle. Tuollaisella systeemillä valvojia tarvitaan paljon laitureita tai junia vähemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eihän valvontaa tarvita kuin noin 10-15 sekuntia per juna per laituri, aina sen jälkeen kun juna on liikkeellä vahti voi taas vahtia kamerasta seuraavaa laituria. Vähän kuin puhelinvaihteessa tulee aina seuraava puhelu kun edelliseen on vastattu, näyttöön tulee jonosta näkymä seuraavalta valvottavalta asemalta aina kun edellinen juna on laskettu liikkeelle. Tuollaisella systeemillä valvojia tarvitaan paljon laitureita tai junia vähemmän.


Metrojunien pysäkkiaika ei ole 1015 sekuntia, mutta tarkoitat varmaan, että ei tarvitse vahtia kuin lähtöajan verran. Mutta kun valvonta pitää aloittaa siitä kun juna pysähtyy, koska ei ole tiedossa, mikä on se hetki jolloin junan voi panna liikkeelle ja valvovalla henkilöllä pitää olla aikaa muodostaa tilannekuva laiturista.

Matinkylään asti on 24 asemaa ja 48 laituria. Junia halutaan ajaa 2 minuutin vuorovälillä. Keskimäärin silloin on lähtö 5 sekunnin välein. Teoriasi tarkoittaisi, että riittää, että on kolme valvojaa, jotka lähettävät junia, jos jokaiselle riittää katsella lähetettävää junaa 15 sekuntia. Todelliset junat eivät lähde täsmälleen lomittain, vaan samanaikaisesti voi olla lähdössä juna usealta laiturilta. No, sitten vain tilastotieteen keinoin selvitetään, kuinka monta samanaikaista junanlähtöä luvataan hoitaa, sillä voihan joku määrä junia aina odottaa. Mikä kyllä hidastaa kiertonopeutta eli sekoittaa systeemin, jossa ei ole pelivaraa, ellei ajeta hyvin hiljaista linjanopeutta ja lisätä kiertoon tarvittava määrä junia.

Minusta tämä on teoreettinen ajatus, joka perustuu siihen, että ihminen toimisi ongelmitta pakkotahtisesti kuten kone. Arvelen, että ihminen ei toimi koneen tapaan ja siksi tuollaisesta stressiduunista ei tule mitään. Sitä työtä ei kukaan kestä ja ne jotka yrittävät, tekevät liiaksi virheitä ja sattuu onnettomuuksia ja liikennehäiriöitä.

Antero

----------


## Dakkus

> Jos ovivahtia halutaan käyttää, miksi ovensulkijan toimiston pitäisi olla liikkuvassa metrojunassa? Kamerat on keksitty.


No, jonkun virkahäppisen läsnäolo voi kyllä olla tehokkaampi pelote kuin kajareista kuuluva "älkäähän viitsikö, jooko?"
Mutta kumpia mahtaakaan olla enemmän? Metrojunia vai asemia? Sieltä laiturilta taitaa nähdä hätäjarrunkiskomistarpeenkin paremmin etukäteen kuin junan keulilta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta kumpia mahtaakaan olla enemmän? Metrojunia vai asemia?


Riippuu vuorovälistä ja linjanopeudesta. Nyt on kai kierrossa 17 junaa ja asemia on 17 joilla laitureita yhteensä 34. Ja ajetaan 4 minuutin vuoroväliä noin 40 km/h linjanopeudella. Kiertoaikaa pidentää junien odottelu pääteasemalla. Laiturivahteja pitäisi olla 2 kertaa asemien määrä, koska samalla asemalla voi ja on nytkin usein junat molempiin suuntiin yhtä aikaa. Joten kuljettajat on henkilökunnan minimointia.

Taitaa olla 2,5 minuutin paikkeilla raja, jossa junien määrä ylittää laitureiden määrän yhteisellä osuudella, jos linjanopeus pysyy nykyisellään. Radan haarautumisen vuoksi laitureita on kuitenkin yhä enemmän.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Metrojunien pysäkkiaika ei ole 1015 sekuntia, mutta tarkoitat varmaan, että ei tarvitse vahtia kuin lähtöajan verran. Mutta kun valvonta pitää aloittaa siitä kun juna pysähtyy, koska ei ole tiedossa, mikä on se hetki jolloin junan voi panna liikkeelle ja valvovalla henkilöllä pitää olla aikaa muodostaa tilannekuva laiturista.
> 
> Matinkylään asti on 24 asemaa ja 48 laituria. Junia halutaan ajaa 2 minuutin vuorovälillä. Keskimäärin silloin on lähtö 5 sekunnin välein. Teoriasi tarkoittaisi, että riittää, että on kolme valvojaa, jotka lähettävät junia, jos jokaiselle riittää katsella lähetettävää junaa 15 sekuntia. Todelliset junat eivät lähde täsmälleen lomittain, vaan samanaikaisesti voi olla lähdössä juna usealta laiturilta. No, sitten vain tilastotieteen keinoin selvitetään, kuinka monta samanaikaista junanlähtöä luvataan hoitaa, sillä voihan joku määrä junia aina odottaa. Mikä kyllä hidastaa kiertonopeutta eli sekoittaa systeemin, jossa ei ole pelivaraa, ellei ajeta hyvin hiljaista linjanopeutta ja lisätä kiertoon tarvittava määrä junia.
> 
> Minusta tämä on teoreettinen ajatus, joka perustuu siihen, että ihminen toimisi ongelmitta pakkotahtisesti kuten kone. Arvelen, että ihminen ei toimi koneen tapaan ja siksi tuollaisesta stressiduunista ei tule mitään. Sitä työtä ei kukaan kestä ja ne jotka yrittävät, tekevät liiaksi virheitä ja sattuu onnettomuuksia ja liikennehäiriöitä.


Tuo onkin oikein hyvä peruste automatisoida metro kokonaan, kuten onkin suunnitteilla . Koneet eivät ikävysty ja toimivat aika samalla tavalla. 

Vaikka kyllä lähtöjen hoitaminen työjonosta on myös ihan realistinen vaihtoehto. Jos valvottavia laitureita on 48, vähän toistakymmentä henkeä vuorossa riittänee siihen, etteivät junat joudu oikeastaan milloinkaan odottamaan, kun lähtökäskya annetaan valvomosta. Tarkka luku toki tarkentuisi kokemuksen myötä.

Nykyään junan toisesta päästä ei muuten peilien kautta kovin hyvin näe laiturille. Jos valvojalla on käytössä kameroita näkymä paljon parempi. Mitään järkeä en näe siinä, että ovien valvonta hoidettaisiin enää jatkossa ohjaamosta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuo onkin oikein hyvä peruste automatisoida metro kokonaan, kuten onkin suunnitteilla.


Ai niinkuin automatisoida matkustajatkin?

----------


## Kantokoski

Tuo on silkkaa tuhlausta nyt tämä automaattikomiikka. Siemens ei ole pystynyt toteuttamaan mitä lupasi, joten sopimuksen purkamiselle ei pitäisi olla esteitä.

Laituriovet kyllä estävät ketään joutumasta radalle, mutta siihen se hyöty taitaa jäädäkin. Muuttuu metro kaaokseksi jos kuljettajien täytyy sihdata laiturioville.

Ratkaisu ei ole kymmenien uusien työntekijöiden palkkaaminen nappia painamaan, kun sen voi tehdä muutamalla kymmenellä henkilöllä valvomosta.

Siemensin ratkaisu 100-sarjan hävittämisestä ja uuden kaluston hankinnasta käytännössä jo tarkoittaa sopimuksen raukeamista.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Morjens,

Mun nimi on Nymanin Mikko. Olen 35-vuotias sinkku- ja heteropoika Vantaalta ja samalla VRLeaksin perustaja. Ajattelin vuotaa teille kohta yhden jutun, jossa tuodaan puolenkymmentä hengenvaarallista ongelmaa julki Länsimetroa koskien.

Kysyn nyt ennen juttujen julkistamista ylläpidolta tällaista: saanko pamauttaa nämä faktat JLF:ään?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kysyn nyt ennen juttujen julkistamista ylläpidolta tällaista: saanko pamauttaa nämä faktat JLF:ään?


En ole ylläpito, mutta miksei saisi? Jos ovat todennettavissa olevia faktoja, niin anna ihmeessä tulla! Ei täällä ole minun muistaakseni missään vaiheessa tosiasioiden esittämisestä rangaistu, kun esittäminen tehdään korrektilla tavalla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tosin jos materiaalia on kovin paljon, kohteliaanpaa on silloin, että laitat itse materiaalin sinne sivustollesi vaikka ja tänne vain linkin ja (erittäin) mielellään lyhyen yhteenvedon mitä linkin takaa löytyy. Uteliaita takuuvarmana löytyy, jos luvassa on jotain uutta Länsimetrosta.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Meidän saitti liittyy VR:ään, ei HKL:ään tai mihinkään muuhunkaan. Siksi emme julkaise VRLeaksissa mitään sinne kuulumatonta kamasutraa.

----------


## 339-DF

Olet muuten varmaan lukenut tätä blogia http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/? Hbl:n toimittaja Tommy Pohjola on seurannut automatisaatiota ja metroa muutenkin aika tiiviisti ja ottaa takuuvarmasti mielellään vastaan sitä koskevaa aineistoa. Vaikka Hbl on ruotsinkielinen, niin blogi on suomeksi.

----------


## ultrix

> Taisit vastata jo itse. Aasiassa homma toimii, kun ihmiset ovat tottelevaisia eivätkä juokse ovien väliin enää silloin, kun sireeni huutaa ja punainen valo vilkkuu. Euroopassa tämä ei toimi, vaan juostaan ovien väliin ja turvamekanismi avaa ovet uudelleen ja tulee lisää juoksijoita.


HKL-metron oven väliin kerran jääneenä (vieläpä niin, että juna pääsi lähtemään liikkeelle, koska välissä vain käsi osuudella SiilitieItäkeskus) väitän, että koska oven väliin jääminen on niin epämukavaa, sitä ei automaattimetrossa harrasteta yhtään enempää kuin nykymetrossa. Jonkun metrovideon mukaan nykymetrossakin ovi aukeaa uudestaan, jos joku jää kunnolla sinne väliin, mun keississä ovi taisi olla "tarpeeksi" kiinni, jotta juna pääsi liikkeelle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> HKL-metron oven väliin kerran jääneenä (vieläpä niin, että juna pääsi lähtemään liikkeelle, koska välissä vain käsi osuudella SiilitieItäkeskus) väitän, että koska oven väliin jääminen on niin epämukavaa, sitä ei automaattimetrossa harrasteta yhtään enempää kuin nykymetrossa. Jonkun metrovideon mukaan nykymetrossakin ovi aukeaa uudestaan, jos joku jää kunnolla sinne väliin, mun keississä ovi taisi olla "tarpeeksi" kiinni, jotta juna pääsi liikkeelle.


Taisit onneksesi olla sisä- etkä ulkopuolella? Mutta vakavasti: jos juna pääsee liikkeelle niin että raaja on välissä, se muu osa kehosta voi roikkua ihan kummalla puolella hyvänsä. Siis nimenomaan roikkua. Koska jos ollaan ulkopuolella, niin siinähän sitä sitten roikutaan ja heittelehditään junan kulkiessa eteenpäin. Seurauksena vähintään vakava vammautuminen. Jos ruumiinosia osuu vaikka tunnelin seiniin tai muihin teknisiin rakenteisiin, niin voi käydä erittäin pahasti. Jos osuva ruumiinosa on pää, niin sitten seurauksena on vainaja, ellei sitten käy niin että ovi antaa sen verran periksi, että pääsee luisumaan junan ulkoseinää pitkin alaspäin ja tipahtaa junan alle. Ja tulee mahdollisesti junan yliajamaksi. Varmaan muitakin tapahtumankulkuja voi kuvitella, mutta tuossa alkupaloiksi pari skenaariota.

Johtopäätös on, että jos juna pääsee liikkeelle niin että raaja on oven välissä, kyseessä on aina virhetoiminto, joka voi johtaa hengenvaaralliseen vaaratilanteeseen. Sellaisia ei saa metrossa sattua. Jos sattuu niin silloin turvallisuus ei ole kohdallaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Johtopäätös on, että jos juna pääsee liikkeelle niin että raaja on oven välissä, kyseessä on aina virhetoiminto, joka voi johtaa hengenvaaralliseen vaaratilanteeseen. Sellaisia ei saa metrossa sattua. Jos sattuu niin silloin turvallisuus ei ole kohdallaan.


Olen sitä mieltä automaattikriitikkonakin, että ei se kuljettaja olisi tapahtumaa yhtään sen paremmin nähnyt kuin asemalla tai junassa oleva ovikamera. Pikemminkin päin vastoin.

Automaattimetro olisi helmi, mutta ihan liian kallis Siemensin tarjouksen perusteella. Laituriovet estäisivät todennäköisesti kuvailemani kaltaiset tilanteet, mutta niistä tulisi taas äärimmäisen ruma elementti asemille prototyyppitoteutusten perusteella.

----------


## MaZo

> HKL-metron oven väliin kerran jääneenä (vieläpä niin, että juna pääsi lähtemään liikkeelle, koska välissä vain käsi osuudella SiilitieItäkeskus) väitän, että koska oven väliin jääminen on niin epämukavaa, sitä ei automaattimetrossa harrasteta yhtään enempää kuin nykymetrossa. Jonkun metrovideon mukaan nykymetrossakin ovi aukeaa uudestaan, jos joku jää kunnolla sinne väliin, mun keississä ovi taisi olla "tarpeeksi" kiinni, jotta juna pääsi liikkeelle.


Tämä on ollut mahdollista, koska kun vanhan junan ovien tuntoreunaa painaa tarpeeksi isolta alueelta, se ei reagoi lainkaan. Ovissa oli aiemmin yli 10 cm jousto, eli koneisto meni lukkoon ja tulkitsi oven olevan kiinni vaikka ovilehdet olivat jousien varassa yli 10 cm erillään. Koneistoon on sittemmin tehty muutos, joka estää ovikoneistoa lukittumasta, jos ovilehdet ovat yli sentin erillään. Tuntoreuna ei siis välttämättä vieläkään tunnista sopivassa asennossa oven välissä olevaa raajaa, mutta ovikoneisto ei myöskään tulkitse olevansa kiinni ja anna junan lähteä.

----------


## Joona

> Ai niinkuin automatisoida matkustajatkin?


Kaipa metromatkustajienkin käyttäytyminen on sopivalla mallilla ennustettavissa. Uskon, että nykytekniikallakin saadaan metron ovien sulkeminen osin automatisoitua ja osin etäohjattua. Korjatkaa, jos puhun puutaheinää, kun metromatkustus on muuttunut meikäläisellä pari vuotta sitten päivittäisestä selvästi epäsäännöllisemäksi ja pääosin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuoliseksi.

Nykyisin päätöksen oven sulkemisesta tekee kuljettaja, jolla on käytössään neljä tunnistettavaa tietoa siitä milloinovet voi sulkea: 1. Kokemus aiemmilta kerroilta 2. Näkymä peilistä junan kyljelle 3. Asemalle saapuessa syntynyt käsitys odottavien määrästä 4. Käsitys aiempien asemien perusteella siitä paljonko matkustajia on kyydissä.

Nämä kaikki on jossain määrin tuotavissa myös automaattiin, jos näin halutaan tehdä. Kokemus saadaan nykytilannetta tutkimalla ja automaattia alkuun hyvin tarkasti seuraamalla. Asemalle saapuvista ja poistuvista ihmisistä on verrattain helppo pitää lukua esim. liukuportaissa olevilla laskureilla. Ihmisten kulkusuuntia voitaneen mallintaa tilastollisella jakaumalla. Jos juna tietää kyydissä olevan massan, voidaan tästä arvioida matkustajamäärää jopa vaunukohtaisesti. Jos tällaista tietoa ei ole käytössä, joudutaan käyttämään asemien laskureiden tietoja yhdistettynä junien lähtöaikoihin. Näkemää peilistä vastaavaa tietoa saadaan esim laiturioviin sijoitetuilla valoverhoilla, joista saadaan selville kuljetaanko ovesta ja kumpaan suuntaan.

Näistä lähtötiedoista voidaan rakentaa malli, joka ennustaa kohtuullisesti ulos haluavien matkustajien määrän ja junaan haluavien määrän. Hissien käyttöä seuraamalla havaitaan lisäksi mahdollisia hitaita liikkujia. Tällaisesta mallista saataneen sellainen, että tarvittava pysäkkiaika on usein ennustettavissa. Automaatilla voitaisiin ruuhka-aikoina hoitaa nykyisellään ovien sulkeminen haaroilla ja Ruoholahdessa sekä Sörnäisten itäpuolella ruuhkasuunnan vastaisessa liikenteessä. Päivällä, illalla ja viikonloppuisin automatiikka pärjäisi vielä suuremmalla määrällä asemia. Sunnuntailiikenteessä tuskin mitään asemaa tarvitsisi jatkuvasti valvoa. Lisäksi aina mallin havaitessa poikkeavasti kuormittunut juna tai asema, hälytettäisiin valvoja valvomaan junan lähtö kameroiden välityksellä. Etenkin junien lyhentyessä ja määrän kasvaessa tällaisen automatiikan työvoimatarve olisi junakohtaisia valvojia pienempi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaipa metromatkustajienkin käyttäytyminen on sopivalla mallilla ennustettavissa. Uskon, että nykytekniikallakin saadaan metron ovien sulkeminen osin automatisoitua ja osin etäohjattua.


No totta kai saadaan ja totta kai voidaan mallintaa. Onhan maailmalla automaattimetroja, ja automaattiovia on joka kaupassa. Mutta kyse on siitä, että hajontaa on aina ja se tulee liikenteen järjestämisessä huomioida. Ennustemalli on vain se, millä suurin osa ihmisistä todennäköisimmin toimii. Siihen ei päde se, mitä petteri sanoi siitä, että koneet toimivat väsymättä ja aina samalla tavalla.

----------


## ViviP

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...ai_laiturille/

Kuinkahan paljon tässä tapauksessa oli osuutta automaattiovilla ja kuinka paljon tyhmällä ryntäämisellä oven jo piipatessa?

Jutussa kuvataan siis lyhyesti, että nainen oli Vuosaaressa onnistunut työntämään rattaat vauvoineen ja tavaroineen metroon ja jäämään itse ulkopuolelle. Onneksi naiselle jäi kännykkä, jonka avulla sai metron viemän lapsensa takaisin.

----------


## SamiK

Tullut mietittyä että mites automaattimetrossa on huomioitu pyörien luisu talvella tunnelissa (josta se hirveä ääni)?

----------


## juhanahi

> Kuinkahan paljon tässä tapauksessa oli osuutta automaattiovilla ja kuinka paljon tyhmällä ryntäämisellä oven jo piipatessa?


Iltalehden jutussa asiaa on avattu aikas hyvin. Kopioin vielä tähän, niin säilyy jälkipolville.




> Lastenvaunuissa olleen vauvan kanssa Vuosaaren asemalla metroon pyrkineen äidin kiire kostautui maanantaina.
> 
> Metron valvomopäällikkö Markku Karin mukaan metrokuski oli ehtinyt tarkistaa peileistään tilanteen ja sulki ovet juuri äidin ollessa vasta matkalla metrojunan kyytiin.
> 
> Merkkiääni piippasi ovien sulkeutumisen merkiksi, mutta äiti yritti vielä sisään.
> 
> - Ovet sulkeutuivat ensimmäisen kerran rattaiden etupyörien kohdalla, kertoo valvontakameranauhalta tapahtumienkulun tarkistanut valvomopäällikkö.
> 
> Äiti epäili tapauksesta ensin kertoneessa Helsingin Sanomissa, että ovien liiketunnistimissa olisi ollut vikaa.
> ...



Mainittakoon nyt vielä, että Vuosaaren kokeilukäytössä olevat laituriovet ovat täysin manuaaliset, eli kuljettajat käyttävät niitä kaukosäätimellään.

----------


## Huppu

Mitähän paniikki olisi tapahtunut jos tämä sähkönsyöttöhäiriö olisi tapahtunut  automaattisessa metrossa (etenkin asemien välillä johon laitettu liian harvoin ja liian pieniä pelastusteitä)
http://metro.fi/helsinki/uutiset/kon...aamulla_savua/

----------


## 339-DF

HBL:ssä on tänään kokosivun juttu HKL:n uuden johtokunnan uudesta puheenjohtajasta eli Otso Kivekkäästä. Otso sanoo automaattimetron olleen virhe mutta antaa ymmärtää, että sen kanssa on nyt elettävä. Lisäksi Otso puhuu raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisesta ja laajentamisesta. Olisikin hyvä, jos HKL ottaisi entistä suuremman roolin raitioliikenteen edistämisasiassa  onhan se operaattorin etu, että liikenne on sujuvaa ja kustannustehokasta.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> HBL:ssä on tänään kokosivun juttu HKL:n uuden johtokunnan uudesta puheenjohtajasta eli Otso Kivekkäästä. Otso sanoo automaattimetron olleen virhe mutta antaa ymmärtää, että sen kanssa on nyt elettävä. Lisäksi Otso puhuu raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisesta ja laajentamisesta. Olisikin hyvä, jos HKL ottaisi entistä suuremman roolin raitioliikenteen edistämisasiassa  onhan se operaattorin etu, että liikenne on sujuvaa ja kustannustehokasta.


Otas tästä pdf ja lataa tänne, mikäli sulla on HBL:n tunnarit. Mielenkiintoinen juttu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Juttu on myös nettiversiossa: http://hbl.fi/nyheter/2013-01-27/nya...nast-fullt-upp

----------


## aki

TV1:llä ensi Maanantaina klo 20.00 esitettävä MOT-ohjelma käsittelee Helsingin metron automatisointia otsikolla "Metro umpitunnelissa". Tämä taitaa olla ensimmäinen televisio-ohjelma jossa metron automatisointia käsitellään kriittisesti? Täytyypä muistaa katsoa.

----------


## 339-DF

HKL:n johtokunnan esityslistassa http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...palveluid.html on tuoreita arvauksia automaatin käyttöönotosta. Otsikko ei toki ole informaatio automaattimetron tilanteesta, vaan tiedot tulevat sivulausetasolla metrovartiointia koskevan päätöksen yhteydessä.

- 2015 siirrytään automaattiajoon kuljettajien kanssa
- ruuhka-ajan vuoroväli lyhenee 4 minuutista 2,5 minuuttiin
- junat ovat kahden vaunuparin mittaisia
- länsimetron arvataan aloittavan 1.1.2016
- kuljettamattoman ajon arvataan alkavan syksyllä 2016
- kuljettajat korvataan junavalvojilla, jotka ovat asemilla oleskelevia metrojunankuljettajia ja joita tarvitaan enemmän kuin metrojunankuljettajia

Paljonkos se automaatti taas säästikään?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:42 ----------

Voi tätä valmistelun tasoa. Seuraavan otsikon alla eli metroliikennesääntö-kohdassa http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...uudistami.html arvataankin sitten vähän eri lailla ja ilmeisen huolimattomasti. Eli kuljettajallinen automaattiajo 31.12.2015 ja täysautomaattiajo vuoden 2015 aikana eli siis ennen puoliautomaattia.  :Laughing:  Toki myös länsimetrolle on arvattu eri alkamisajankohta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Paljonkos se automaatti taas säästikään?


Hei, sillä sentään voidaan vähentää Jokeriltakin yksi ruuhkavuoro!

----------


## 339-DF

> Hei, sillä sentään voidaan vähentää Jokeriltakin yksi ruuhkavuoro!


Niin joo ja K-junistakin 0,25 vaunuparia!

----------


## 339-DF

Ylen MOT: Metro umpitunnelissa eli automaattimetroa käsittelevä 28-minuuttinen ohjelma on nähtävissä tämän linkin kautta: http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1783130/#/play

Mielenkiintoista katseltavaa. Äänessä ovat mm. Pekka Sauri, Matti Lahdenranta, Antero Alku, Ilkka Levä ja Tommy Pohjola.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ylen MOT: Metro umpitunnelissa eli automaattimetroa käsittelevä 28-minuuttinen ohjelma on nähtävissä tämän linkin kautta: http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1783130/#/play


Aika jännää, että nyt ohjelmaa on katsottu netissä 2200 kertaa, vaikka ohjelma on tullut katseltavaksi vasta eilen illalla.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Aika jännää, että nyt ohjelmaa on katsottu netissä 2200 kertaa, vaikka ohjelma on tullut katseltavaksi vasta eilen illalla.
> 
> Antero


Vielä jännempää on, että YLE antaa katsoa ohjelman Ruotsissakin. Harvemmin näin tapahtuu.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

Nürnberg ei jatka metron automatisointia.

Nürnberg rakensi kolmannen metrolinjansa automaattiseksi ja sen jälkeen vanha linja U2 muutettiin automaattiseksi. Ajatuksena oli, että myös ensimmäinen ja vilkkaimmin liikennöity U1 muutettaisiin automaattiseksi. Näin ei kuitenkaan tehdä, se ei ole kannattavaa. Ei edes siitä huolimatta, että U1:n kalusto on vanhaa ja se ja liikenteenohjaus uusitaan joka tapauksessa.

Nürnbergin automatisointi oli Siemensin projekti, joka myöhästyi aluksi 2 vuotta uuden linjan U3 osalta ja sitten vielä U2:n muutoksen osalta. Nürnbergin oli tarkoitus olla myös Siemensin pilotti, jolla se myisi automatisointiprojekteja muihin kaupunkeihin. Yksi tällainen kaupunki on Helsinki.

U1:n automatisoinnin peruminen ei ole yllätys. Vuosien viivästys on varmasti vaikuttanut päätökseen, mutta merkittävintä lienee automatisoinnista saatu todellinen kokemus. Sen perusteella Nürnbergissä tiedetään, ettei automatisointi ole kannattavaa. U1:n automatisoinnille on laskettu yhteikuntataloudelliseksi kannattavuudeksi alle yhden, eli hanke on kannattamaton.

Nürnbergin esimerkin valossa on entistä vaikeampaa uskoa, että Helsingin automatisoinnissa olisi jotain järkeä. Konsepti on täällä vielä huonompi kuin Nürnbergissä, koska täällä yritetään muuttaa vanhoja junia automaattisiksi 1015 vuoden käyttöajaksi. Henkilökunnan kanssa on samanlainen ratkaisu kuin Nürnbergissä, eli kuljettajien toimenkuva muuttuu asiakaspalvelijoiksi. Mutta kuitenkin näiltä henkilöiltä edellytetään kuljettajapätevyys, koska heidän on kyettävä ajamaa junia poikkeustilanteissa.

Helsinkiin tulee laituriovet, joita Nürnbergissä ei ole. Laituriovien rakentaminen katsottiin liian hankalaksi kun liikenne on käynnissä. Liian vaikeana pidettiin myös sitä, että kuljettajalliset junat käyttäisivät laituriovia ja niiden vaatimaa pysähtymistarkkuutta. Sen sijaan asemilla on video- ja lasertunnistus, joka pysäyttää kuljettajattomat junat, jos jotain havaitaan radalla aseman kohdalla. Saksassa laki kieltää metrojunan pysäyttämisen tunneliin, mutta Nürnbergissä tähän on saatu poikkeuslupa, koska pisin asemaväli on 3 minuuttia ja tavoitteena on alle 2 minuutin vuoroväli.

U1:n automatisoinnin peruminen oli Nürnbergissä harkinnassa viime vuonna. Olisiko tällä asialla ja Siemensin Helsingissä harrastamalla painostuksella jotain tekemistä keskenään? Kaupan purku Helsingissä teknisten vaikeuksien vuoksi olisi varmasti ollut Siemensille vahingoksi. Tosin nyt nähdään, ettei siitä kuitenkaan ollut apua. Nürnbergissä on tehdyistä virheistä opittu, meillä ei.

Antero

U1:n automatisoinnin perumisesta oli uutinen Strassenbahn Magazinen helmikuun numerossa.

----------


## Murzu

Vähän aiheen sivusta. Siemensistä yleensä siis. Itse olen pitänyt Siemensiä laadukkaana saksalaisena osaajana, joka se ennen onkin ollut. Kodinkoneitahan tuo paljon valmistaa, ja onkin ollut luotettava merkki. Mutta nykyään Siemensillä taitaa olla jonkin sortin laatuongelmia. Itselläni uusittiin kodinkoneet vuosi sitten, ja merkiksi valittiin Siemens. Jääkaappi, pakastin, pyykkikone, astianpesukone. Jääkaappi ja pakastin on temppuillut lämpötilojen kanssa alusta saakka, sinne on vaihdettu jos jonkinlaista ohjainkorttia, tulos sama, pakastin käy välillä plussan puolella, ja jääkaapissa sama vika. Pyykkkikone keskeyttelee pesuja kerran pari kuukaudessa, sekä pitää jotain ihme ääntä, sitäkin on käyty takuun piirissä katsomassa, vaihdettiin ohjainkortti, ja vika jatkuu. Astianpesukone on myös sekoillut pari kertaa, mutta nyt se on taas toiminut pidemmän aikaa. Samaa olen kuullut muiltakin, joilla on Siemensin vehkeitä. Pahoittelen lievää off-topiccia, mutta pointti oli se, että jos Siemens ei osaa tehdä luotettavia kodinkoneita, miten se voisi osata tehdä luotettavasti toimivan automaattimetron. Itselläni on herännyt kysymys, onko Siemensillä edelleen jotain sisäisiä virus-ongelmia, jotka sekoittaa sen tietojärjestelmiä, ja aiheuttaa bugeja? Uutisissahan on tuosta ollut, että joku on saastuttanut Siemensin järjestelmät, en tiedä onko niitä saatu lopullisesti vieläkään kuntoon. Kaikki ongelmat kodinkoneissa kun on noita ohjainpiirikortteihin liittyviä.

----------


## hmikko

> että jos Siemens ei osaa tehdä luotettavia kodinkoneita, miten se voisi osata tehdä luotettavasti toimivan automaattimetron.


Konserni on tiemmä maailman suurimpia. Kodinkonefirmalla ei välttämättä tarvitse olla mitään muuta yhteistä raidekalustotoiminnan kanssa kuin omistaja. Junakaluston osalta en ole kuullut laatuongelmista, mutta hyvin paljon korruptiosta, joka on ollut vakiintunut osa Siemensin toimintatapaa vuosikymmenet. Konserni makselee tälläkin hetkellä yhteensä miljardien sakkoja eri maissa saamiensa tuomioiden takia. Niitä on tullut Suomessakin myös 70-80 -lukujen metrojupakan jälkeen, tosin ei junakauppojen alalla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pahoittelen lievää off-topiccia, mutta pointti oli se, että jos Siemens ei osaa tehdä luotettavia kodinkoneita, miten se voisi osata tehdä luotettavasti toimivan automaattimetron.


Kuten hmikko jo sanoi, ei näillä kahdella asialla ole mitään tekemistä keskenään. Jos Siemensin pitäisi projektiluontoisesti tehdä maailman toimivin pesukone, 1 kappale, se varmasti pääsisi erittäin hyvään tulokseen. Se vastaisi Helsingin automaattimetroa, joka vaikkakaan ei ole maailman ainoa automaattimetro, on silti täysin uniikki projekti. Kodinkonetuotannossa taas ongelma on valmistaa koneita miljoonittain, riittävän halvalla ja siihen vielä päälle maksimoida oma liikevoitto ja vastata kuluttajien odotuksiin. Jo viimeinen kohta sinänsä voi aiheuttaa sen, ettei luotettavia kodinkoneita kannata tehdä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HS:ssä oli perjantaina vanhojen metrojunien automatisointiin liittyvä uutinen:

Helsingin vanhojen metrojunien automatisointi myöhästyy entisestään

----------


## hezec

> "Pystyttäisiin kyllä ajamaan myös manuaalisena", arvioi Länsimetro Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Matti Kokkinen.   "Luulen, että matkustaja ei sitä huomaisikaan, vaikka ajettaisiin alkuun täysin manuaalisena."


Ei alkuun, entäs myöhemmin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei alkuun, entäs myöhemmin?


Se riippu vain aikatauluista. Jos metroa ryhdytään ajamaan laituriovin, se hidastaa metroa joka tapauksessa, on kuljettajat tai ei. Ja jos halutaan, ettei matkustaja huomaa, milloin kuljettajat poistuvat junista, kuljettajat pannaan ajamaan valmiiksi yhtä hitaasti kuin kuljettajaton toiminta tulee olemaan. Eli ovia ryhdytään pitämään asemilla auki kellon, ei matkustajatilanteen mukaan.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> En vain pysty näkemään tätä häiriöargumenttia käytännön elämässä. Metrossa on viime aikoinakin ollut tasaisin väliajoin isoja häiriötilanteita, muitakin kuin kiskoille joutuneista ihmisistä johtuvia. Kun nämä häiriöminuutit rehellisesti kerrotaan häiriötä kärsineiden käyttäjien määrällä, häiriöminuuttiluku on yksittäisessäkin tapauksessa huikea. Lisäksi Länsimetro perustuu isolla osalla käyttäjistä liityntäkonseptiin, eli väitetty "häiriöaltis tieliikenne" ei poistu tuotteesta mihinkään.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:08 ----------
> 
> 3.12.2012: http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...okkii-edelleen
> 13.12.2012: http://yle.fi/uutiset/metroliikenne_...vuoksi/6414827
> 2.1.2013: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...ut_eivat_pida/
> 18.1.2013: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...aamulla_savua/
> 8.2.2013: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...troliikenteen/


Tässä jatkoa listalle, taas on puoli päivää liikenne sekaisin:
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...ajien_riesana/

----------


## Albert

> Tässä jatkoa listalle, taas on puoli päivää liikenne sekaisin


Johtuiko tämä vaihdevika Länsimetrosta, Siemensistä tai mistä?
Kun tavara vanhenee, niin vikaherkkyys lisääntyy. Ei sen kummempaa. Tuhannet metromatkustajat eivät olleet kuitenkaan vaarassa. 
Rautatieratahallintokeskusvirastolaitoksenkin verkolla on varmasti vaihdevikoja joka päivä.
Häiriöitä on bussiliikenteessä, raitioliikenteessä, vesiliikenteessä, lentoliikenteessä jne.
Tuo lista häiriöistä ei näytä kovinkaan pahalta. 
Pitää näköjään vain todistella metroliikenteen huonoutta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Johtuiko tämä vaihdevika Länsimetrosta, Siemensistä tai mistä?
> Kun tavara vanhenee, niin vikaherkkyys lisääntyy. Ei sen kummempaa. Tuhannet metromatkustajat eivät olleet kuitenkaan vaarassa. 
> Rautatieratahallintokeskusvirastolaitoksenkin verkolla on varmasti vaihdevikoja joka päivä.
> Häiriöitä on bussiliikenteessä, raitioliikenteessä, vesiliikenteessä, lentoliikenteessä jne.
> Tuo lista häiriöistä ei näytä kovinkaan pahalta. 
> Pitää näköjään vain todistella metroliikenteen huonoutta.


Niin pitää vissiin  :Very Happy: 

Vaikka en niin hirveän usein matkusta metrolla niin vain kerran Helsingin metron 30 vuotisen historian aikana olen odottanut metroa joka on yli 10 minuuttia myöhässä. 

Keskimäärin joka viikko syttyy Suomessa yksi kaupallisessa liikenteessä kulkeva bussi palamaan ja useita ajaa ojaan tai törmää johonkin muuhun niin että matkanteko katkeaa siihen. Toivottavasti ei Kampin terminaalissa nähdä bussipaloa ennen länsimetron valmistumista ja terminaalin sulkemista.

Nimim. Yksi joka matkusti viime viikolla yhdellä junalla joka myöhästyi 3 tuntia 20 minuutia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Häiriöitä on bussiliikenteessä, raitioliikenteessä, vesiliikenteessä, lentoliikenteessä jne.
> Tuo lista häiriöistä ei näytä kovinkaan pahalta. 
> Pitää näköjään vain todistella metroliikenteen huonoutta.


Kysymyshän on siitä, että metrosta esitetään kulissia samaan tapaan kuin Neuvostoliiton lentoliikenteestä: ei ole onnettomuuksia ja häiriöitä, kun niistä ei julkisuuteen kerrota. Kaiken muun liikenteen häiriö- ja onnettomuustilastot ovat julkisia, lakikin sitä vaatii. Mutta itse itseään valvovaa metroa ei koske mikään laki eikä julkisuus. Ei sitten pidä valittaa, jos käsitys metron häiriöistä jää lehtijuttujen ja arvailun varaan.

Antero

----------


## aki

> Johtuiko tämä vaihdevika Länsimetrosta, Siemensistä tai mistä?
> Kun tavara vanhenee, niin vikaherkkyys lisääntyy. Ei sen kummempaa.


Olen kyllä samaa mieltä ettei yksittäisen vaihteen vikaantumista voi laittaa automatisoinnin syyksi, jos vaihde vikaantuu kesken päivän sellaisessa paikassa ettei sen korjaaminen ole mahdollista liikennöinnin aikana, niin sitten pitää odottaa kunnes liikennöinti lakkaa, eli korjaus suoritetaan yöllä. Tällaisiin tilanteisiin tuskin vaikuttaa se, ajetaanko manuaalilla vai automaatilla! Tosin tällaisen vikakohdan ohittaminen tuntuisi kyllä jotenkin turvallisemmalta kun kuljettaja on ohjaamossa, tämä on kuitenkin täysin tunneperäinen juttu koska luotan kuljettajan havainnointi -ja reagointikykyyn enemmän kuin tietokoneeseen. Ja nyt tarkoitin vian aikaista ohiajoa, itse vaihteen rikkoutuminenhan havaitaan jo nyt turvalaitteilla.

Ps.Mikä nyt sitten oli totuus tuosta vian kestosta? HSL:n poikkeusinfossa kerrottiin vielä ennen iltaseitsemää, että epäsäännölliset vuorovälit kestävät liikenteen loppuun asti. Näin tieto oli päivitetty illalla myös metron nettiuutiseen, kuitenkaan tuota poikkeusinfoa ei löytynyt enää HSL:n sivuilta klo 22.30 aikaan? Oli muuten hävinnyt myös aiemmista poikkeustiedotteista! Oliko vika sitten jossain vaiheessa iltaa korjaantunut/korjattu? Metron kuvissa laiturinäytötkin ovat näyttäneet TAAS mitä sattuu, toisessa kuvassa on 38 ja 40min odotusajat, toisessa kuvassa on yli tunnin vuoroväli! Eikö näitä tauluja nyt saataisi toimimaan kunnolla, varsinkin poikkeustilanteissa näyttöjen pitäisi ehdottomasti toimia. Jos tarkkoja minuutteja on mahdotonta antaa, niin laitettaisiin sitten näytölle teksti "epäsäännölliset vuorovälit, syy:tekninen vika radassa" tai jotain tuontapaista. Aika sekavaa tiedotusta kaikenkaikkiaan.

----------


## JE

> Nürnberg ei jatka metron automatisointia.


Huomasin saman uutisen myös Blickpunkt Strassenbahnissa. Huomioiden, että Siemensin pääkonttori on Baijerissa, jossa Nürnbergkin sijaitsee, ja suurehkot tuotantolaitokset aivan Nürnbergin liepeillä, voi kaupunkia pitää Siemensin omimpana kotikenttänä. On erittäin leimallista, ettei Siemens onnistu automatisointiprojektissaan edes siellä. Metron tieltä raitioteitä vielä uudella vuosituhannella lakkauttanella Nürnbergillä onkin nyt aiheellinen hetki tarkastella aiempia linjauksia kriittisesti ja pohtia, minkätyyppiseen joukkoliikenteeseen rahoitusta todella kannattaa ohjata.

----------


## Tidtabell

> Ps.Mikä nyt sitten oli totuus tuosta vian kestosta?


Vielä n. klo 12:20, kun palasin lounaalta, vian kesto oli kuulutusten mukaan 15minuuttia.

----------


## Samppa

> Toivottavasti ei Kampin terminaalissa nähdä bussipaloa ennen länsimetron valmistumista ja terminaalin sulkemista.


Kyllä Kampin Espoon terminaalissa bussipalo on jo sattunut.
Ei terminaalia olla sulkemassa länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen.

----------


## Knightrider

> Vielä n. klo 12:20, kun palasin lounaalta, vian kesto oli kuulutusten mukaan 15minuuttia.


Illallakin ainakin Myllypuron asemalla varoitettiin "epätasaisista vuoroväleistä" vaihdevian vuoksi: "Arvioitu kesto: 23:25 saakka."
---lisäys---
Metro: Metrot myöhästelivät iltaan asti

----------


## Antero Alku

> Illallakin ainakin Myllypuron asemalla varoitettiin "epätasaisista vuoroväleistä" vaihdevian vuoksi: "Arvioitu kesto: 23:25 saakka."


Oliko tämä nyt samanlainen vika kuin edellinenkin kerta, kun vaihdevika jumitti liikenteen? Eli sähköhäiriö vaihteessa, jota ei normaaliliikenteessä käytetä ja joka siten voidaan kuitata vaarattomaksi, kun ensimmäinen kuljettaja on todennut vaihteen olevan oikeassa asennossa ja lukittuneena. Mutta tämä kuljettajattoman ajon systeemi ei anna ohituslupaa ja vika pitää yrittää korjata liikenne keskeyttämällä, kun sitä ei voi ohittaa ja hoitaa korjausta yöllä.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Oliko tämä nyt samanlainen vika kuin edellinenkin kerta, kun vaihdevika jumitti liikenteen? Eli sähköhäiriö vaihteessa, jota ei normaaliliikenteessä käytetä ja joka siten voidaan kuitata vaarattomaksi, kun ensimmäinen kuljettaja on todennut vaihteen olevan oikeassa asennossa ja lukittuneena. Mutta tämä kuljettajattoman ajon systeemi ei anna ohituslupaa ja vika pitää yrittää korjata liikenne keskeyttämällä, kun sitä ei voi ohittaa ja hoitaa korjausta yöllä.


Metron systeemeistä en tarkkaan tiedä, mutta otetaan vertailukohta vielä raskaammalta tieltä. Rautateillä mikäli vaihde ei ole valvonnassa (eli sen asento tai lukitusten status ei ole liikenteenohjauksella tiedossa), sen saa ylittää maksimissaan 5 km/h nopeudella - ja sitäkin tulee välttää. Kuljettaja ei vaihteen lukitusta silmin näe millään, ne "lukitukset" ovat piilossa siellä vaihdekoneiston sisällä, sekä erillisien asentotunnistimien suojakoteloiden sisällä.

----------


## Markku K

http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/#010320...a1362031620661

Laitetaanpa tänne talteen.

_Pipsa Palttala HS 1.3.2013
Metrojohtaja pitää paikkansa väännöstä huolimatta

Taustalla jäytää metron automatisointiprojektin takkuaminen.
Helsingin liikennelaitoksen johtokunta tyrmäsi torstaina yksimielisesti ehdotuksen metro- ja raitiotieliikenteen johtajamuutoksista.
Helsingin liikennelaitoksen (HKL) toimitusjohtaja Matti Lahdenranta oli valmistellut muutosta, jossa metro- ja raitiovaunuliikenne yhdistettäisiin samaksi yksiköksi.
Muutoksen yhtenä tavoitteena olivat johtajavaihdokset: jättiyksikön puikkoihin soviteltiin nykyistä raitioliikennejohtajaa Pekka Sirviötä. Samalla nykyinen metroliikennejohtaja Tapio Hölttä olisi siirretty syrjään.
"Minä sain johtokunnalta pakit", Lahdenranta sanoi kummissaan HS:lle johtokunnan päätöksen jälkeen torstai-iltana.
Johtokunnan puheenjohtajan Otso Kivekkään (vihr) mukaan mahdollinen uudistus pitää pohtia perusteellisesti ja siinä pitää kuulla kaikkia osapuolia.
Raitiovaunu- ja metroyksikön yhdistämisellä Lahdenranta halusi "jäntevöittää" toimintaa ja parantaa metroyksikön johtamisjärjestelmää. Huoltoon ja varikoihin haettiin tehokkuutta.
HS:n tietojen mukaan Lahdenrannan ehdottamien uudistusten taustalla oli huonosti etenevä metron automatisointi.
Tapio Hölttä ihmettelee, miksi yksiköt olisi pitänyt yhdistää näin nopeasti. Asia esiteltiin päättäjille torstaina, ja uuteen organisaatioon oli määrä siirtyä huhtikuussa.
Höltän mielestä menettelytapa olisi ollut huono.
Metroliikenteestä vuodesta 2001 vastannut Hölttä ei näe HKL:n organisaatiossa ongelmaa, joka pitäisi korjata. "Automaattimetron toteuttamisessa on ongelma ja se alkaa S:llä", hän lataa tarkoittaen saksalaista Siemensiä, joka toimittaa automaattijärjestelmän.
Metron automatisoinnin viimeisin myöhästyminen johtuu siitä, että automatisoitavien vanhojen junien turvatarkastuksiin menee aiottua kauemmin. Siemensin mukaan länsimetron aloittaminen ei vaarannu.
HKL ja Siemens riitelevät siitä, mitä sopimukseen kuuluu ja mitä ei. Siemens on haastanut HKL:n oikeuteen maksueristä.
"Siemensille pitäisi sanoa jämäkämmin, ettei näin voi menetellä. Sitten minulle sanotaan, että jarrutan projektia, vaikka olen vain halunnut jämäkkyyttä", Hölttä kommentoi.
HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Lahdenranta ja Hölttä ovat olleet erimielisiä monista automatisoinnin yksityiskohdista.
HKL:n johtokunnan jäsen Ari Lehtinen (sd) epäilee, että erimielisyydet painoivat Lahdenrannan havittelemassa uudistuksessa.
"Minun tulkintani on, että tällä ei ollut muuta tarkoitusta kuin nykyisen metroliikennejohtajan syrjäyttäminen." 
_

----------


## elakevaari

Tekniikka&Talous 8/2013
Pieni alkoi kiinnostaa Fennovoimaa s. 4

Pienemmän ydinvoimalan hinta laskee useaa reittiä.

Helsingin metron sisarprojekti loppuu Nürnbergissä s. 5

Automatisointi todettiin kannattamattomaksi.


Helsingin metron sisarprojekti loppuu Nürnbergissä
Saksalainen Nürnbergin kaupunki lopettaa U1-metron automatisointiprojektinsa.

Nürnbergin johtopäätös on sikäli mielenkiintoinen, että kaupunki on tullut metron automatisoinnissa vastakkaiseen johtopäätöksen kuin Helsinki.

Nürnbergin päätös on yllätys, sillä kaupunki hankkii linjalle uudet junat. Tästä huolimatta se pitää automatisointia liian suurena riskinä.

Helsingin metro on maailman ainoa, jossa vanhat junat muutetaan kuljettajattomiksi. Tätä pidetään yleisesti projektin riskikohtana.

Vanhan metrolinjan automatisoinnin hyöty-kustannussuhteeksi on Nürnbergissä nyt laskettu alle yksi eli hanke on todettu yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamattomaksi.

Uudet laskelmat osoittavat, että tiheämpi junaliikenne ei sittenkään houkuttele riittävästi uusia matkustajia automatisointikulujen peittämiseksi.

Päätös on takaisku Siemensille, joka on aiemmin automatisoinut Nürnbergin linjat U2 ja U3.

Lue lisää tämän päivän Tekniikka&Taloudesta.

Aiemmin verkkopalvelussa
Destia rakentaa länsimetron tunnelin Lauttasaaresta Keilaniemeen  27.2.2013   »
HKL tilasi 20 uutta metrojunaa Espanjasta  6.2.2013   »
Mieli muuttuu - Yle: Sipoo haluaa 100 000 asukasta lisää ja metron  31.1.2013   »

----------


## vristo

Muuttaako Nürnbergin päätös Helsingin metron automatisoinnin Siemensin "ykköskohteeksi"?  :Wink:

----------


## joht. Nyman

Annoin lausuntoa äsken asiaan liittyen:
--
https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...riaijan-paiva/

----------


## 339-DF

> Muuttaako Nürnbergin päätös Helsingin metron automatisoinnin Siemensin "ykköskohteeksi"?


Vai nollakohteeksi?

Minusta on hämmästyttävää, ettei täällä foorumilla viriä minkäänlaista keskustelua, vaikka kaikesta päätellen päällä on pahempi kriisi kuin kertaakaan aiemmin koko automaattitouhun aikana.

Lukekaahan HBL:n artikkeli Nürnbergin tapauksesta http://hbl.fi/nyheter/2013-03-01/387...ngarna-uteblev sekä HKL:n johtokunnan jäsenen Lilja Tammisen blogaus kokouksesta 28.2. http://liljat.fi/2013/03/hkl-2-2013-...atiokehitysta/ Varsinkin jälkimmäinen kuulostaa täysin absurdilta. Hölttä on johtanut metroyksikköä vuosikymmenen ajan ja ilmeisen menestyksellisesti, kun katsoo liikenteen hoidon kustannuksia ja täsmällisyyttä.

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta on hämmästyttävää, ettei täällä foorumilla viriä minkäänlaista keskustelua, vaikka kaikesta päätellen päällä on pahempi kriisi kuin kertaakaan aiemmin koko automaattitouhun aikana.


Täysin ulkopuolisena on vähän vaikea sanoa asiasta muuta kuin että oudompaa ja oudompaa on. Johtokunnan pompottelussa sinänsä ei ole mitään uutta, mutta onneksi se ei taida enää onnistua. Kun luin Tommy Pohjolan blogista, miten tulehtuneet Siemensin ja HKL:n välit ovat (neuvottelijat marssivat ulos kesken kokouksen jne.), tuli kyllä väistämättä mieleen, että junahankinta meni CAFille muilla kuin kilpailutuksen virallisilla perusteilla. Antero A on täällä foorumilla esittänyt luvut, joiden mukaan Siemensin juna oli yksinkertaisesti kokonaistaloudeltaan edullisempi, mutta ero CAF:iin oli suht pieni. Ts. suht halpa mahdollisuus näpäyttää Siemensiä niin että tuntuu. Turhaa mutuiluahan tämmöisten veikkailu ääneen tietysti on, joku mukana ollut ehkä kertonee julkisesti sitten joskus.

----------


## vristo

> Vai nollakohteeksi?


Tarkoitinkin lähinnä sitä, että Nürnbergin luovuttaminen Siemensin "kotipihalla" muuttaa Helsingin metron ko. yhtiön ainoaksi kohteeksi, josta on vielä teoreettiset mahdollisuudet referenssikohteeksi metronjärjestelmien automatisoinnissa. Mutta, eipä hyvältä näytä sen suhteenkaan. 

Toivottavasti "kupla" puhkeaa ajoissa, jotta on mahdollisuus vielä pelastaa Helsingin metron aiempi hyvä toimintavarmuus ja luotettavuus. Toki viimeaikaiset tapahtumat (mm. jatkuvat myöhästelyt yms.) eivät lupaa mitään hyvää sille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:51 ----------

Missä mualla maailmassa Siemens automatisoi metroa kuin Helsingissä (siis Nürnbergin luovuttamisen jälkeen)?

----------


## petteri

> Tarkoitinkin lähinnä sitä, että Nürnbergin luovuttaminen Siemensin "kotipihalla" muuttaa Helsingin metron ko. yhtiön ainoaksi kohteeksi, josta on vielä teoreettiset mahdollisuudet referenssikohteeksi metronjärjestelmien automatisoinnissa. Mutta, eipä hyvältä näytä sen suhteenkaan.


Ei Helsinki ole Siemensin ainoa uusintareferenssi.  Siemens on automatisoinut mm. Pariisin metrolinjan 1. Helsingissä on kyllä poikkeuksellista, ettei vanhaa kalustoa ole tarkoitus uusia.

----------


## Kani

> Minusta on hämmästyttävää, ettei täällä foorumilla viriä minkäänlaista keskustelua, vaikka kaikesta päätellen päällä on pahempi kriisi kuin kertaakaan aiemmin koko automaattitouhun aikana.


Aivan. Täällä foorumilla sentään monet lukevat Tommy Pohjolan blogia. Suomenkielisillä kansalaisilla, jotka eivät osaa lukea HBL:ää, ja ovat Sanoma-konsernin viestinviejien varassa, ei yksinkertaisesti ole juuri mitään tietoa katastrofin laajuudesta. 

HBL:n uusimman jutun kommenteissa myös Jacob Söderman on pannut merkille, että metrosotkusta saa journalistista tietoa vain ruotsiksi.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> HBL:n uusimman jutun kommenteissa myös Jacob Söderman on pannut merkille, että metrosotkusta saa journalistista tietoa vain ruotsiksi.


Tämä on erittäin harmillinen homma, mutta uskokaa tai älkää, juuri tämä on taivaanlahja heille, jotka istuvat automaattipäätöksen takana. Suuri kansa ei osaa ruotsia, eikä HBL tavoita suurta kansaa, joten suuri kansa ei edes voi tietää sitä, millaista kuraa ja sekoilua kulisseissa on.

----------


## Mikle

> Minusta on hämmästyttävää, ettei täällä foorumilla viriä minkäänlaista keskustelua, vaikka kaikesta päätellen päällä on pahempi kriisi kuin kertaakaan aiemmin koko automaattitouhun aikana.


Kyllä tuon automaatin edesottamuksia on tullut ainakin omasta puolestani seurailtua kun on ehtinyt. Joskus pari vuotta sittenhän tässä ketjussa oli hyvinkin vilkas debatti automaatin sopivuudesta yleisesti Helsingin erikoisolosuhteisiin. Ei vieläkään siihen lisättävää ja kokoajanhan on näyttänyt siltä, että silloiset monen keskustelijan arviot homman onnistumispotentiaalista ovat osuneet (ei kylläkään yllättäen) oikeaan. 

Itsehän en helsinkiläinen ole, silti hieman hirvittää mitä tuo tulee lopulta maksamaan. 
Ja edelleen; kuten aiemmin todettua: fyysisesti se voidaan saada toimimaan- siis ne junat kulkemaan automaatilla. Kokonaan toinen juttu onkin se, että vaikka käytettävän rahasumman tuosta vielä tuplaisi(tai triplaisi); nykyistä metron luotettavaa, mutta samaan aikaan myös nopeaa ja  turvallisesti toteutettua liikenteen tasoa tuskin siltikään saadaan.

----------


## Albert

> Päätös on takaisku Siemensille, joka on aiemmin automatisoinut Nürnbergin linjat U2 ja U3.


U3 myöhästyi kaksi vuotta, vaikka rata ja vaunut olivat uusia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei Helsinki ole Siemensin ainoa uusintareferenssi.  Siemens on automatisoinut mm. Pariisin metrolinjan 1. Helsingissä on kyllä poikkeuksellista, ettei vanhaa kalustoa ole tarkoitus uusia.


Mutta onko Pariisin linja 1 oikeastaan Siemensin referenssi? Ykkönen on periaatteessa linjan 14 kopio, jonne tuli uusi samanlainen kalusto kuin linjalla 14. Siemens on saanut ranskalaiset atuomaation tekijät konserniinsa yrityskaupoilla. Joten linja 1 on pikemminkin referenssi linjalle 14 ja sen tekijöille, ei Siemensille.

Pariisin ykkösen haaste oli toteuttaa muutos ilman liikenteen keskeytystä. Itse järjestelmässä ei ole mitään ihmeellistä. Kuljettajattoman metron rakentaminen 110 vuotta vanhaan tunneliin ei tekniikan kannalta eroa siitä, että laitteet asennetaan uuteen tunneliin.

Nürnbergissä U1:n automatisoinnin perumisessa on kysymys siitä, että väitetyt automaatin hyödyt eivät pidä paikkaansa. Sillä Nürnbergissähän on jo toimiva automaattimetro, kuten Pariisissa linja 14 ennen linjaa 1. U3:n ja U2:n tekniset ratkaisut voidaan ja olisi kopioitu U1:lle. U1:llä on osa linjasta avorataa, mutta ei se ole U1:n automatisoinnin perumisen syy.

Vaikka Siemens myöhästyi Nürnbegissä automatisoinnin kanssa vuosia, se on saanut U3:n ja U2:n toimimaan. Nürnberg siis on toimiva referenssi siitä, että Siemens osaa tehdä kuljettajattoman metron, myös muuttamalla aiemmin kuljettajallisena toimineen metroradan kuljettajattomaksi.

Takapakki Siemensille on se, että toisin kuin se markkinoinnissaan on tähän asti esittänyt, kuljettajaton metro ei olekaan hyödyllinen tuote, joka aina kannattaisi ostaa, kun sellainen kerran on tarjolla. Ja tämä on tietenkin takapakki kaikille muillekin automaattimetrojen kauppiaille. Tosin tällainen takapakki taisi jo aiemmin tulla Tukholmassa, mutta ilman suurempaa huomiota ja vaikutusta myyntipuheisiin.

Helsingin kannalta olennaista on, että täällä Siemensillä on teknisenä haasteena 1970-luvun junien muuttaminen kuljettajattomiksi jälkikäteen. Ja sen lisäksi lupausten kuljettajattomuuden hyödyistä pitäisi toteutua. Helsingissä kuljettajattomuus maksaa vanhojen junien vuoksi enemmän kuin Nürnbergissä. Siten niitä hyötyjä, joita Nürnbergissä ei ole, pitäisi olla Helsingissä vielä enemmän kuin Nürnbergissä olisi tarvittu.

Tämän kaiken voisi kiteyttää siten, että Pariisin linja 1 on referenssi siitä, että vanhan metron muuttaminen kuljettajattomaksi on päätetty tehdä, joten muutoksessa on tämän perusteella järkeä. Nürnbergin U1 on referenssi siitä, että vanhan metron muuttaminen kuljettajattomaksi on päätetty perua, joten muutoksessa ei tämän perusteella ole järkeä.

Nürnbergin päätöksen oikeellisuudesta emme voi saada jälkikäteen mitään vahvistusta suuntaan tai toiseen, koska ei tule olemaan vertailutilannetta. Pariisin linjasta 1 voidaan tehdä jälkikäteisselvitys, josta nähdään, toteutuiko se, mitä hankkeesta luvattiin. Siten joskus ehkä saamme varmistuksen Pariisin hankkeen perusteluille tai sitten tiedon siitä, että rahat menivät hukkaan, kun hyötyjä ei ollutkaan. Tosin voi olla, että jos jälkiarviointi tällaista näyttää, arviointi ei koskaan tule julkisuuteen.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta onko Pariisin linja 1 oikeastaan Siemensin referenssi? Ykkönen on periaatteessa linjan 14 kopio, jonne tuli uusi samanlainen kalusto kuin linjalla 14. Siemens on saanut ranskalaiset atuomaation tekijät konserniinsa yrityskaupoilla. Joten linja 1 on pikemminkin referenssi linjalle 14 ja sen tekijöille, ei Siemensille.


Mielenkiintoista muuten on, että Siemensillä on jopa kaksi erilaista automaatiojärjestelmää, ja Wikipedia-lähteiden (sekä mitä olen muualta lukenut ja muistelen ulkomuistista) mukaan molempien historia kiertyy ranskalaisen Matran ympärille. Pariisin linjoilla 14 ja 1 käytössä on CBTC-järjestelmä (tunnetaan Pariisissa myös nimellä SAET). Mutta tuo ei ole mitään sukua VAL-metrojen automatiikalle siitä huolimatta että kehittäjä on samainen Matra. Nämä toimivat eri periaatteilla vaikka ovatkin molemmat automaatteja ja saman firman tuotteita. Puutteellisten lähteiden perusteella en osaa kuvata toimintaeroa muuten kuin siteeraamalla: CBTC/SAET perustuu (samoin kuin Lyonin MAGGALY) probabilistiseen turvallisuusperiaatteeseen kun taas VAL perustuu "sisäiseen", intrinsiseen turvallisuuteen (?), ranskaksi "sécurité intrinsèque".

Muistan vaan jostain lukeneeni että herätti aikoinaan ihmetystä, kun Pariisiin ei kelvannut sama automaatiojärjestelmä, joka oli jo Lillessä käytössä.

Sinänsä useamman automaatiojärjestelmän olomassaolo samassa firmassa ei kieli kovin hyvästä markkinastrategiasta jos harva ymmärtää mitä eroa näillä on käytännössä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielenkiintoista muuten on, että Siemensillä on jopa kaksi erilaista automaatiojärjestelmää, ja Wikipedia-lähteiden (sekä mitä  Puutteellisten lähteiden perusteella en osaa kuvata toimintaeroa muuten kuin siteeraamalla: CBTC/SAET perustuu (samoin kuin Lyonin MAGGALY) probabilistiseen turvallisuusperiaatteeseen kun taas VAL perustuu "sisäiseen", intrinsiseen turvallisuuteen (?), ranskaksi "sécurité intrinsèque".


Tuon linkkisi perusteella ymmärrän, että Pariisin SAET:n ja VAL-automatiikan ero on siinä, että SAET perustuu jatkuvaan kulunvalvontaan, jossa varataan näennäinen junan mukana liikkuva ja sen nopeudesta riippuva turvaväli mutta VAL perustuu kiinteisiin turvaväleihin.

"Sécurité intrinsèque" on suomeksi luontainen turvallisuus. SAET:n turvallisuusmäärittely taas kääntyy todennäköiseksi turvallisuudeksi. Voin kuvitella, että nämä nimitykset on annettu sillä perusteella, että kiinteällä turvavälillä samalle välille ei päästetä kahta junaa, joten on luontaista, että järjestelmä on silloin turvallinen. SAET:ssa luotetaan siihen, että tietotekniikka on antanut oikean tiedon näennäisestä turvavälistä ja toimitaan sen mukaan. Turvallisuutta valvovat laitteistot on vähintään kahdennettu, osin jopa nelinkertaistettu, jotta turvallisen toiminnan todennäköisyys on kyllin suuri.

Artikkelissa oli myös kerrottu, miksi Pariisi halusi SAET:n. Syy oli, että SAET kykenee hallitsemaan sekä kuljettajattomat että kuljettajalliset junat. En kyllä ymmärrä, miksei kiinteisiin turvaväleihin perustuva järjestelmä voisi yhtä hyvin selvitä molemmista. Kysehän on junan sijainnin tunnistamisesta, eikä siihen vaikuta se, onko junassa kuljettaja vai ei. Mutta ehkä VAL-järjestelmien tekninen ratkaisu ei salli kuljettajallisia junia. Mutta lienee se muutenkin alkeellisempi, onhan se myös vanhempi kuin SAET.

Syy siihen, että Siemens ylläpitää kahta automaattiajojärjestelmää lienee ehkä käytännöllis-kaupallinen. VAL lienee paljon yksinkertaisempi ja halvempi kuin SAET. Vain harvoin on todellista tarvetta pyrkiä SAET:lle sanottuun 75 sekunnin teoreettiseen vuoroväliin (kumipyörillä). Kyse on siis vain tuotevariantieista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mielestäni Tommy Pohjolan artikkelit ja blogit varsinkin ovat sensaationhakuista konekivärijournalismia jossa kerrotaaaan vain asioiden toinen puoli, ja jotenkin tulee kanssa sellainen tunne että hänen nimettömät luotettavat lähteensä ovat pääosin yksi ja sama henkilö. Lähinnä siksi että noita paljastuksia saa sekä lukea täältä ennen kuin ne ilmestyvät husikseen!

t.Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mielestäni Tommy Pohjolan artikkelit ja blogit varsinkin ovat sensaationhakuista konekivärijournalismia jossa kerrotaaaan vain asioiden toinen puoli, ja jotenkin tulee kanssa sellainen tunne että hänen nimettömät luotettavat lähteensä ovat pääosin yksi ja sama henkilö.


En ole erityisen yllättynyt siitä, että kirjoitat noin. Mutta mietipä hetki, miksi kirjoitat kuten teet. Siksikö, että et pidä Anterosta, olet eri mieltä hänen asiantuntijuudestaan ja olet valinnut olevasi hänen kanssaan eri mieltä kaikesta? Eli kun sitten Hbl ja YLE haastattelevat Anteroa, niin niiden journalismi muuttuu heikkolaatuiseksi, ja kun Ilta-Sanomat kertoo edelleen Hbl:n uutista, niin myös Ilta-Sanomien journalismi on heikkolaatuista? Täytyy sanoa, että on se Antero aika mahtimies jos saa tuollaista aikaan...

Niin tai näin, Pohjola on useaan otteeseen maininnut, että nimettömät, luotettavat lähteet ovat HKL:n sisältä. Antero ei ole HKL:llä töissä. Antero ei myöskään ole nimetön lähde, hänhän on esiintynyt juurikin omalla nimellään Hbl:ssä ja muissakin medioissa. Siihen ei kovin monella tunnu riittävän rohkeutta.

Lisäksi tuo asioiden näkeminen toispuoleisena on minusta tarkoitushakuista. Pohjolahan on nimenomaisesti pyrkinyt kertomaan asioista myös virkamiesten näkökulmasta ja siksi korostanut useaan otteeseen sekä lehdessä että blogissa, että hän
- on pyytänyt HKL:stä nähtäväksi asiakirjoja, jotka hänen julkisuuslain mukaan kuuluisi saada, mutta ei ole saanut
- on pyrkinyt haastattelemaan HKL:n käyttämiä asiantuntijoita, sekä niitä, joiden nimi on "paljastettu" että niitä joiden nimiä HKL ei kerro, mutta haastattelypyyntöihin ei tule vastauksia eikä HKL välitä niitä eteenpäin
- on pyrkinyt haastattelemaan HKL:n virkamiehiä ja johtoa, mutta saadut vastaukset ovat niin ympäripyöreitä, etteivät ne tuo asiaan minkäänlaista lisävaloa tai vastauksia ei anneta tai vastaukset ovat sillä tavoin omituisia, että Pohjola pystyy asiakirjojen tai muiden todisteiden tai todistajien avulla osoittamaan ne lähtökohtaisesti vääriksi.
Jos sitten käy niin, että "vastapuolen" tiedotuslinja on sellainen kuin on, niin miten ihmeessä lehtimies voisi tuoda sen vastapuolen näkemyksiä ja tietoa esille, kun hänelle ei niitä kerrota?

Minusta Pohjolan journalismi on suorastaan ihailtavaa ja nostan hattua Hbl:lle mediana, kun se tukee hänen työtään. Lisäksi minun käy sääliksi Hesaria, joka epätoivoisesti yrittää pitää kiinni jonkinlaisesta menneen maailman viides valtiomahti -asemastaan ymmärtämättä miten naurunalaiseksi se itsensä saattaa. Kun lopulta sanoin irti HS:n tilaukseni, pidin itseäni ehkä vähän vainoharhaisena ja jotenkin outona, kun lehti ei nyt vaan enää ollenkaan kelvannut minulle ja löysin suurin piirtein kaikesta sisällöstä asenteellisuutta, toimittajan omaa mielipidettä ja muita vikoja. Mutta kerroinpa irtisanomisesta sitten kelle hyvänsä, niin huomasin muiden käyneen läpi mielessään näitä samoja asioita. Minä luulen, että HS tabloidiuudistuksineen käy kuolinkamppailuaan. Se on pitkä ja kivulias, voipi mennä vuosikymmeniä. Mutta HS journalismillaan on tullut tiensä päähän, siitä automaattimetrouutisointi on vain yksi esimerkki. Sääli on, että Hbl tavoittaa niin pienen osan pk-seudun asukkaista.

Rainer, onko metron automatisointi Sinusta ihan oikeasti hyvä juttu? Uskotko, että se saadaan toimimaan siten, että matka-ajat esim. Vuosaaresta Rautatientorille eivät pitene siitä mitä ne ovat nyt; että säännöllisyys ja luotettavuus pysyvät nykyisellä tasolla; että automaatti voidaan ottaa käyttöön siinä jo vuosia viivästyneessä aikataulussa, joka nyt ilmoitetaan virallisena arvauksena ja että automatisointi tuottaa suurin piirtein sen luokan säästöt, mitä sille on hankkeen hyväksymisen yhteydessä arvioitu?

----------


## petteri

> Tuon linkkisi perusteella ymmärrän, että Pariisin SAET:n ja VAL-automatiikan ero on siinä, että SAET perustuu jatkuvaan kulunvalvontaan, jossa varataan näennäinen junan mukana liikkuva ja sen nopeudesta riippuva turvaväli mutta VAL perustuu kiinteisiin turvaväleihin.
> 
> "Sécurité intrinsèque" on suomeksi luontainen turvallisuus. SAET:n turvallisuusmäärittely taas kääntyy todennäköiseksi turvallisuudeksi. Voin kuvitella, että nämä nimitykset on annettu sillä perusteella, että kiinteällä turvavälillä samalle välille ei päästetä kahta junaa, joten on luontaista, että järjestelmä on silloin turvallinen. SAET:ssa luotetaan siihen, että tietotekniikka on antanut oikean tiedon näennäisestä turvavälistä ja toimitaan sen mukaan. Turvallisuutta valvovat laitteistot on vähintään kahdennettu, osin jopa nelinkertaistettu, jotta turvallisen toiminnan todennäköisyys on kyllin suuri.
> 
> Artikkelissa oli myös kerrottu, miksi Pariisi halusi SAET:n. Syy oli, että SAET kykenee hallitsemaan sekä kuljettajattomat että kuljettajalliset junat. En kyllä ymmärrä, miksei kiinteisiin turvaväleihin perustuva järjestelmä voisi yhtä hyvin selvitä molemmista. Kysehän on junan sijainnin tunnistamisesta, eikä siihen vaikuta se, onko junassa kuljettaja vai ei. Mutta ehkä VAL-järjestelmien tekninen ratkaisu ei salli kuljettajallisia junia. Mutta lienee se muutenkin alkeellisempi, onhan se myös vanhempi kuin SAET.
> 
> Syy siihen, että Siemens ylläpitää kahta automaattiajojärjestelmää lienee ehkä käytännöllis-kaupallinen. VAL lienee paljon yksinkertaisempi ja halvempi kuin SAET. Vain harvoin on todellista tarvetta pyrkiä SAET:lle sanottuun 75 sekunnin teoreettiseen vuoroväliin (kumipyörillä). Kyse on siis vain tuotevariantieista.


Tuolla voi myös löytyä sellaisia eroja sisäisen turvallisuuden systeemissä varaudutaan siihen, että voiko vaikka edellä kulkeva 70 km/h kulkeva juna voi pysähtyä "kuin seinään".  Probalitistisen turvallisuuden systeemissä taas voidaan vaikka lähteä siitä, ettei koskaan juna ole pysähtynyt 70 km/h nopeudesta olemattomalla matkalla ilman että vaikka tunneli tai silta on romahtanut tai se on törmännyt edellä kulkevaan joko pysähtyneeseen tai vastaantulevaan junaan, joten tuollainen on hyvin epätodennäköistä osassa tilanteista. Jos edellä kulkevan junan maksimihidastuvuudeksi otetaan pahassa kiskoiltasuistumisessa saavutettava hidastuvuus junia voidaan ajaa lähempänä toisiaan. 

Toisaalta myös hätäjarrutushidastuvuusoletuksessa voi olla eroa, jos lähdetään siitä, ettei missään tilanteessa ylitetä seisojia kaatavaa hidastuvuutta, pitää junilla olla isommat turvamarginaalit kuin jos lähdetään siitä, että esimerikiksi edellä kulkevan junan suistuessa kiskoilta tai hätäjarruttaessa seuraava juna saa jollain pienellä todennäköisyydellä käyttää hätäjarrutushidastuvuutta. Toki mukana on aika myös turvamarginaalit, joissa on käytännössä myös pelivaraa.

Samanlaista periaatetta voidaan käyttää ovien avaamisessa, jos lähdetään siitä, että ovia voidaan alkaa avata jo kun junan nopeus on riittävän matala saadaan lyhyemmät pysähtymisajat kuin jos ovet aukeavat vasta kun juna on kokonaan pysähtynyt.

Esimerkiksi tuollaisilla valinnoilla saadaan minimivuoroväliä alas. Vastaavia todennäköisyyksiin perustuvia turvallisuusvalintoja on käytännössä tehty kuljettaja-aikanakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:59 ----------




> En ole erityisen yllättynyt siitä, että kirjoitat noin. Mutta mietipä hetki, miksi kirjoitat kuten teet. Siksikö, että et pidä Anterosta, olet eri mieltä hänen asiantuntijuudestaan ja olet valinnut olevasi hänen kanssaan eri mieltä kaikesta? Eli kun sitten Hbl ja YLE haastattelevat Anteroa, niin niiden journalismi muuttuu heikkolaatuiseksi, ja kun Ilta-Sanomat kertoo edelleen Hbl:n uutista, niin myös Ilta-Sanomien journalismi on heikkolaatuista? Täytyy sanoa, että on se Antero aika mahtimies jos saa tuollaista aikaan...


Viittasiko R. Silverberg jotenkin viestissään kuka olisi hänen mielestään Hbl:n lähde?

----------


## joht. Nyman

Heitänpä minäkin korteni kekoon ja kritisoin voimakkaasti nimimerkin R.Silfverberg tekstiä.

Jos jollakulla on jokin mielipide jostain asiasta, homma pitäisi aina pystyä argumentoimaan jollain tavalla. Se ei riitä, että joku sanoo stand up -koomikkoa huonoksi ja jättää asian siihen. Yhtäältä oma äitini ei tykkää sienistä, vaikkei ole niitä koskaan maistanutkaan. Eräs kaverini ei suostu syömään kananmunia sen takia, että "ne kuitenkin maistuvat pahalle".

Olen pitänyt R.Silfverbergiä ihan fiksuna jeppenä, mutta nyt laski arvosana kiitettävästä tyydyttävään tekstisi perusteella. Dokkaria pöytään siitä, miksi Tommyn artikkelit HBL:ssä tai Tommyn blogissa eivät
a) olisi luotettavia
b) noudata hyvää journalismia

Niin kauan kuin tätä et voi toisin todistaa, olen sitä mieltä, että Tommy Pohjola on ylivoimaisesti Suomen paras toimittaja Helsingin metroon liittyvien sotkujen esille tuomiseen. Faktojen aukikirjoittaminen on eri asia kuin sensaatiohakuisuus.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... jotenkin tulee kanssa sellainen tunne että hänen nimettömät luotettavat lähteensä ovat pääosin yksi ja sama henkilö. Lähinnä siksi että noita paljastuksia saa sekä lukea täältä ennen kuin ne ilmestyvät husikseen!





> Viittasiko R. Silverberg jotenkin viestissään kuka olisi hänen mielestään Hbl:n lähde?


Jos tarkoitat Rainer minua sen vuoksi, että HBL oli minua haastatellut ja olin kirjoittanut Nürnbergistä tänne JLF:lle, niin erehdyt. Minä olen kommentoinut HBL:lle heidän tai Tommy Pohjolan saamia tietoja. HBL:llä on kontaktinsa, joiden kautta he saavat tietoa, joka on minullekin uutta. Enhän minä voi tietää mitä metroyksikössä tapahtuu, kun en ole siellä töissä enkä tee heille töitä.

Olen puuttunut metron asioihin silloin kun on kysytty, koska työni ja ammattini vuoksi tiedän raideliikenteestä paljon, myös metroista. HBL tai YLE sekä muu media on käyttänyt asiantuntija-apuani. Juuri minua ehkä siksi, ettei oikein muutakaan ole tarjolla. Eräs toimittaja kommentoi vastattuani hänen kysymyksiinsä, että olen ensimmäinen ja ainoa henkilö, joka on osannut selittää hänelle nämä asiat niin, että hänkin ymmärtää, mistä on kysymys. Mutta en ollut ensimmäinen, jolta hän oli kysynyt.

Median ongelma on, että kun he saavat jotain tietoa, se on varmistsettava. Ja metron tapauksessa myös ymmärrettävä. Ei tavallinen toimittaja hallitse alan terminologiaa eikä tunne toimintakäytäntöjä. Toimittaja tarvitsee asiantuntijan, joka tulkitsee tiedon ja kertoo tiedon merkityksen. Tämä on tarpeen sekä nimettöminä että omalla nimellään esiintyvien lähteiden kanssa. Vain typerä media toistaa sellaisenaan yhden lähteen lausuntoja.

Median on myös voitava luottaa siihen, jota asiantuntijana käyttävät. Minulta on kysytty useankin kerran MOT-ohjelman jälkeen, miten olen uskaltanut esiintyä siinä ja sanoa, mitä sanoin. Olen vastannut, että ei minulla ole konsulttina ja tutkijana varaa pohtia, mitä vastaan. On pakko puhua totta, sillä ei valehteleva konsultti tai tutkija töitä saa. Toisaalta, ei minulla ole mitään syytä vääristellä asioita tai pimittää niitä ja kieltäytyä kertomasta, miten asiat ovat. Uskottavuuden ongelmahan syntyy siitä, että esim. kieltäytyy sanomasta julkisesti sitä, minkä sanoo kahvipöydässä tai puhelimessa.

Mutta jos olet lukenut HBL:n juttuja, et voi kyllä tosissasi väittää, että HBL:n tai Pohjolan jutut perustuvat vain yhteen lähteeseen. Onhan siellä esiintyneet nimellään HKL:n johtokunnan jäsenet sekä metron ja automaatihankkeen työntekijät. Ja näiden lisäksi myös automaattihankkeen johdolle on aina annettu tilaisuus vastata.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tommy Pohjolan artikkelit ovat asiallisia silloin kun ne perustuvat tosiseikkoihin mitä viimeksi on tapahtunut, mutta hän jättää joitakin seikkoja kertomatta joka voisi valaita asioita heman toisella tavalla kuin hän tekee. Hän jättänyt kertomatta Nürnbergin keskeytyspäätöksestä sen että Nürnbergissä on ennestään 2 toimivaa automatisoitua metrolinjaa, joista toinen on ollut vanha kuljettaja-ajoon rakennettu linja. Ainakaan netissä olevassa atikkelissa hän ei kerro sitä, mutta voi olla että paperiversiossa lukee, en ole nähnyt kun ei tule kotiin. 

Ylipäänsä hänen artikkeliensa sävy on piikittää kaikkia uudistushankkeita mitä metron ympärillä pyörii automaattiajon lisäksi: Vaunuhankintoja, varikkorakentamista, länsimetroa, ja ne menevät joskus iloisesti sekaisin kuin ne olisivat yhtä hanketta jota joku salaliitto junailee. Niin paljon jutun aiheta hän ei saisi jos hän ei toimisi yhteistyössä jonkun metrokriittisen asiantuntijan kanssa. Tietysti kokemus kartuttaa ja jos hän ei HBL:llä kirjoita mitään muita kuin metroaiheisia juttuja niin silloin hän alkaa olla jonkin tason asiantuntija itse. Mutta kriittinen siis. 

Parkvakten-blogi jota hän toimittaa varsinaisten artikkeleiden ohessa on tarkoitus olla  viihteellisemppi ja täynnä spekulointia ja jälkiviisastelua ja tulee paha mieli kun hän lyttää esim länsimetroa tai muita kokonan automaatiajon liittymättömiä uudistuksia laiturinäytöstä alkaen johtuvan automaattimetrohankkeesta johtuviksi. Esim 1. helmikuun "Metroledaren" jutussa http://parkvakten.blogg.hbl.fi/2013/...n/#comment-407 kysyin itse häneltä vastausta moiseen lyttäämisen, ja mitä hänen mielestään olisi pitänyt tehdä. Sain vain ylimelisen vastauksen kuten voitte lukea, hänen mielestään oli tärkeä leuhkia miten päättäjät vapisevat hänen paljastuksiensa ansiosta.

En epäile ollenkaan kanssa että hän on saattanut saada tietoonsa kiusallisia ja salassa pidettäviä asioita haastattelemalla metron käyttö- ja kunnossapidon työntekijöitä, silloin kun ovat suostuneet kertoa, mutta ei välttämättä päättävässä asemassa olevia. Kukaan sellainen ei vaarantaisi työpaikkaansa kuten hän väittää että joku olisi.  Hän esittää esim.  totuutena siitä esim miten tulehtunutta ilmapiiri on HKL:llä ja että metrojohtajaa yritetään erottaa siksi että olisi sukset ristissä automatisointiprojektin johdon kanssa. Itse voin kertoa että olen kerran tavannut itse metrojohtajan ja automaattiprojektista vastaavan päälikön eikä heistä saanut käsitystä että heillä olisi sukset ristissä tai kemioiden osalta taipumusta siihen. Siemensin kanssa saattaa kyllä olla yhdellä jos toisella sukset ristissä. Pohjolan mielestä on helpompi kritisoida HKL:ää kuin Siemensiä joka ei ole pystynyt toimittamaan ajoissa mitä heiltä on tilattu. Mutta minkä sille voi jos sopimukset ovat salaisia. Ehkä HKL:n olisi pitänyt itse kehittää automaattimetro tai uusia kulunvalvonta ilman ulkopuolisia niin asiat olisivat onnistuneet paremmin ja halvemmalla?

Toinen seikka minkä hän unohtaa mainita ovat ne perustelut jotka ainkoinaan johtivat automaattiohjaushankkeen aloittamiseen. Ne esitettiin aikoinaan HKL:n kotisivuilla ainakin vuosina  2006-2007 (parisenkymmentä sivua yhteensä ja esiteltiin sekä puoliautomaatti että täysautomaattiratkaisua ja niiden ominaisuuksia ja mitä riskejä projekti sisältää) , Valitettavasti niitä ei enää ole esillä. Pohjola olisi ennen ristiretkeään voinut penkoa ne sivut ja tutustua niihin tarkemmin, ja miettiä mitkä seikat ovat muuttuneet sen jälkeen kun päätös sekä kulunvalvonnan uusinnasta että automaattiajoon siirtymisestä on tapahtunut. Esim millaiseksi etelä-Suomen ilmasto on talvella muuttunut vuoden 2008 jälkeen. 

Kolmas seikka jota hän kritisoi voimakkaasti on se että metron turvallisuudesta valvova viranomainen on metron operaattori HKL itse eikä jokin valtion viranomainen kuten Trafi, mutta unohtaa kertoa että sama koskee HKL:n raitiotiepuolta ja että se on ollut vallitseva käytäntö koska laki ei määrää toisin. Jos halutaan muutosta tähän pitää lakia muuttaa, ja kuvittelisin että HKL:ssä, sen johtokunnassa ja Helsingin ja Espoon kaupungeissa istuu päättämässä niin paljon politikkoja joista osa on metrokriittisiä henkeen ja vereen,  jotka toimivat myös valtakunnanpolitiikassa että turvallisuusseikat varmasti huomioidaan kun kuntarajan ylittävä metro aloittaa liikennöinnin. Tai sitten he vain toivovat ettei koskaan aloita liikennöintiä.

On aivan oikein että Pohjola käyttää journalistista vapauttaan eikä paljasta nimettömiä lähteitään jotka hänen mukaan ovat vaarantaneet työsuhteensa, ainakaan silloin kun mitään varsinaista rikosta ei ole tapahtunut vaan halutaan ainoastaan kertoa jonkun hankkeen teknisistä vaikeuksista. Jos metron hankintoihin sisältyisi lahjontaa tai vastaavia vakavia  rikosia ja se olisi  todistettavaa  kuten 1970-luvulla metron 1. vaihetta rakennettaessa tapahtui, niin silloin lähde ennemmin tai myöhemin paljastuisi eikä hänen tarvitsisi pelätä mitään. Toinen juttu on, miksi kukaan olisi töissä HKL:llä sellaisessa asemassa että olisi mahdollisuus ja myös haluaisi sabotoida metrohankkeita? Ehkä lähde on siinä tapauksessa joku eläkkeellä oleva tai HKL:ltä potkut saanut tai tietää saavansa muuten potkut piakkoin? Tai ehkä lähde onkin Siemensillä töissä? Tai Siemensin kilpailijalla? Joskus olisi mukava tietää myös millaisia palkkioita toimittajat maksavat lähteilleen tämänlaisissa jutuissa. Jos oma palli on vaarassa mennä alta.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toinen juttu on, miksi kukaan olisi töissä HKL:llä sellaisessa asemassa että olisi mahdollisuus ja myös haluaisi sabotoida metrohankkeita?


Miksi päättelet, että Pohjolan lähde on sabotoimassa metrohankkeita? Minusta näyttää ennemmin siltä, että lähde haluaa taistella HKL:n harjoittamaa oman metronsa sabotointia vastaan.

Jos lähde on argumentoimassa nimenomaan sitä, mikä kaikki metron automaattihankkeessa on pielessä, on aika outoa jos ainoa sallittu lähtöoletus on se, että tämä yrittää sabotoida hanketta.

Koska kello on tämän verran, esitän humoristisena vertauksena, että Oskar Schindlerkin, kuten myös Raoul Wallenberg aika tehokkaasti sabotoivat niinsanottua lopullista ratkaisua.

----------


## sub

> Esim millaiseksi etelä-Suomen ilmasto on talvella muuttunut vuoden 2008 jälkeen.


Talvella on edelleen lunta ja kylmää, toisina talvina enemmän ja toisina vähemmän. Aika absurdia vetää ilmastonmuutoskeskustelu nollakohtana vuosi 2008 tähän automaattifarssiin.

----------


## juhanahi

Siitä olen Rainerin kanssa samaa mieltä, että Pohjolan sinänsä monin paikoin ansiokkaassa blogissa häiritsee välillä hänen tapansa tosiaankin niputtaa toisiinsa kuulumattomia asioita yhteen ja hakemalla hakea niistä epäkohtia, jotka ovat välillä hyvin teennäisiä tai teoreettisia.




> Hän esittää esim.  totuutena siitä esim miten tulehtunutta ilmapiiri on HKL:llä ja että metrojohtajaa yritetään erottaa siksi että olisi sukset ristissä automatisointiprojektin johdon kanssa.


Nyt on syytä erottaa automaattimetroprojekti ja sen päällikkö, joka on HKL-ML:n alainen tiimi sekä sitten organisaatiokaaviossa HKL-ML:ttä ylempänä olevat tahot, jotka myös ovat viime vuosina automaattihankketta monin tavoin junailleet ja josta mm. nykyisen metrolliikennejohtajan syrjäyttävä organisaatiouudistusyrityskin oli lähtöisin. Metroliikennejohtajan "sivuuttaminen" muutosesityksessä ei kyllä ollut sattumaa.





> Pohjolan mielestä on helpompi kritisoida HKL:ää kuin Siemensiä joka ei ole pystynyt toimittamaan ajoissa mitä heiltä on tilattu. Mutta minkä sille voi jos sopimukset ovat salaisia.


Tämä on ihan relevantti pointti. 




> Ne esitettiin aikoinaan HKL:n kotisivuilla ainakin vuosina  2006-2007 (parisenkymmentä sivua yhteensä ja esiteltiin sekä puoliautomaatti että täysautomaattiratkaisua ja niiden ominaisuuksia ja mitä riskejä projekti sisältää) , Valitettavasti niitä ei enää ole esillä.


Viitannetko näihin HKL:n julkaisusivulta löytyviin prujuihin: http://www.hel.fi/hki/HKL/fi/Tietoja...t/Suunnitelmat (sivun alalaidassa "Automatisoitu metro" sekä "Metron kulunvalvontatekniikan uusiminen" osaraportteineen). Minusta ovat suoraan sanottuna hieman heppoisia tai vähintäänkin huonosti perusteltuja selvityksiä.





> mitkä seikat ovat muuttuneet sen jälkeen kun päätös sekä kulunvalvonnan uusinnasta että automaattiajoon siirtymisestä on tapahtunut. Esim millaiseksi etelä-Suomen ilmasto on talvella muuttunut vuoden 2008 jälkeen.


Automaattimetroprojektin myöhästymisessä ja ongelmissa ei edelleenkään ole mitään sellaista, mikä liittyisi ilmastoon ainakaan siinä mielessä, että tilanne olisi millään lailla muuttunut projektin aikana tai sitä edeltävään aikaan verrattuna.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainakaan netissä olevassa atikkelissa hän ei kerro sitä, mutta voi olla että paperiversiossa lukee, en ole nähnyt kun ei tule kotiin.


Kannattaisi ehkä lukea artikkeli, jota arvostelee. Nettiversio on lyhennelmä, mikä on sanottu aivan selvästi, kun artikkelin lopussa kerrotaan, että paperilehdessä on asiasta lisää.




> Hän jättänyt kertomatta Nürnbergin keskeytyspäätöksestä sen että Nürnbergissä on ennestään 2 toimivaa automatisoitua metrolinjaa, joista toinen on ollut vanha kuljettaja-ajoon rakennettu linja.


Jos olisit lukenut artikkelin, tietäisit, että ei ole jättänyt kertomatta. Mutta mikä merkitys sinun mielestäsi on sillä asialla, että Nürnbergissä on yksi uusi ja yksi muutettu automaattilinja, mutta silti kolmatta ei enää tehdä? Minä näen tämän nimenomaan automatisoinnin kannalta negatiivisena asiana. On kokeiltu käytännössä ja nähty, että ei kannata. Minä otan tämän asian siten, että Nürnberg osoittaa, että se, mitä kerroin HKL:n lautakunnalle jo 2005 ja minkä Seppo Vepsäläinen silloin kielsi, oli täysin oikein. Ymmärrän, kuten Mirva blogissaan joskus kirjoitti, että vaikea oli uskoa minua kun oma johtaja väitti vastaan. Mutta oikeassa olin arvioidessani, mitä automatisointi käytännössä merkitsee.




> Kolmas seikka jota hän kritisoi voimakkaasti on se että metron turvallisuudesta valvova viranomainen on metron operaattori HKL itse eikä jokin valtion viranomainen kuten Trafi, mutta unohtaa kertoa että sama koskee HKL:n raitiotiepuolta ja että se on ollut vallitseva käytäntö koska laki ei määrää toisin.


On ymmärrettävää, että HBL kirjoittaa metron valvonnasta, koska sen kanssa on ongelmia. Päättäjille luvataan yhtä ja tehdään toista. Valvovien viranomaisten määräyksistä ei piitata, eikä ylipäätään noudateta nykyaikaista turvallisuuskulttuuria.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi päättelet, että Pohjolan lähde on sabotoimassa metrohankkeita? Minusta näyttää ennemmin siltä, että lähde haluaa taistella HKL:n harjoittamaa oman metronsa sabotointia vastaan.
> 
> Jos lähde on argumentoimassa nimenomaan sitä, mikä kaikki metron automaattihankkeessa on pielessä, on aika outoa jos ainoa sallittu lähtöoletus on se, että tämä yrittää sabotoida hanketta.


Minä en väitä että Pohjolalla olisi avainasemassa oleva lähde HKL:n tai Siemensin sisällä joka haluaisi sabotoida työanntajansa ajamaa hanketta, vaan spekuloin sillä että mahtaako hänellä ollenkaan olla sellaista lähdettä mitä hän väittää että on, vai joutuuko hän tyytymään ulkopuolisten antamiin tietoihin ja HKL:n ja kaupungin pöytäkirjoihin. Kuvittelisin kanssa että jos Pohjolalla olisi enemmän ymmärrystä hankkeelle ja sitä kohdanneista vaikeuksia kohtaan saattaisi HKL:ltä joku avainasemassa oleva ihan julkisesti astua esiin kommentoimaan töiden  etenemistä avoimesti ja rakentavassa hengessä.

Omasta puolestani toivon työrauhaa ja jaksamista automaattimetro ja kulunvalvontaprojektissa mukana oleville työntekijöille, suunnittelijoille, pomoille ja poliittisille päättäjille. 

Tärkeintä olisi nyt saada itse peruskulunvalvonta toimimaan ja muut tärkeät seikat jotta nykyisen metron liikenne saisi toimia häiriöttä ja länsimetro saataisiin valmiiksi kohtuullisen ripeästi. Kuljettajattomien junien vuioro tulee sitten aikanaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Omasta puolestani toivon työrauhaa ja jaksamista automaattimetro ja kulunvalvontaprojektissa mukana oleville työntekijöille, suunnittelijoille, pomoille ja poliittisille päättäjille.


Tähän voi minusta vastata helposti pelkällä URLilla: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whistleblower

----------


## petteri

> Tärkeintä olisi nyt saada itse peruskulunvalvonta toimimaan ja muut tärkeät seikat jotta nykyisen metron liikenne saisi toimia häiriöttä ja länsimetro saataisiin valmiiksi kohtuullisen ripeästi. Kuljettajattomien junien vuioro tulee sitten aikanaan.


Ilman muuta näin. Viime aikoina metron toiminnassa on ollut häiriöitä, jotka johtuvat kulunvalvonnan ja asetusjärjestelmän uusimisesta. Uusinta on pakko tehdä, koska vanhaa järjestelmää ei ollut mahdollista laajentaa.

Toki koko metron uudistusprojekti on vaikeuksissa ja myöhässä sitä ei voi kieltää, mutta viime aikojen häiriöt eivät johdu merkittävissä määrin kuljettamattomuudesta tai automatisoinnista, vaan kulunvalvonta ja asetinlaitejärjestelmän uusinnasta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:48 ----------




> Jos olisit lukenut artikkelin, tietäisit, että ei ole jättänyt kertomatta. Mutta mikä merkitys sinun mielestäsi on sillä asialla, että Nürnbergissä on yksi uusi ja yksi muutettu automaattilinja, mutta silti kolmatta ei enää tehdä? Minä näen tämän nimenomaan automatisoinnin kannalta negatiivisena asiana. On kokeiltu käytännössä ja nähty, että ei kannata.


Minä en näkisi automatisaation kokonaistilannetta tavalla, jolla sen kuvaat. Itse asiassa automatisoinnin tulevaisuuden näkymät ovat valoisammat kuin koskaan aikaisemmin. Se johtuu konenäön ja kameratekniikan nopeasta kehityksestä. Samalla kuitenkin tekniikka on muuttumassa ja raskaista järjestelmistä ollaan siirtymässä kevyempiin. Esimerkiksi laituriovet jäänevät tulevaisuudessa harvinaisuuksiksi ja kun tekonäkö korvaa kuljettajat suoraan, se tiputtaa kuljettamattomuuden aiheuttamia lisäkustannuksia rajusti. 

Uskoisin että seuraavan 15-20 vuoden kuluessa jo nähdään jossain päin Eurooppaa ensimmäiset automaattiratikat tai automaattibussit jossain esikaupunkialueilla, ilman täydellistä eristystä, mutta kuitenkin helpolla alueella.

Erilaisten liikennejärjestelmien automaatio on mitä ilmeisimmin kiihtymässä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tässäpä on Tommyn perjantain kirjoitus Hufvudstadsbladetista, jonka R. Silverbergin voi lukea, jahka kiireiltään ehtii.

--

Nürnberg.pdf

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tähän voi minusta vastata helposti pelkällä URLilla: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whistleblower


Miten kuvaavaa onkaan, että tästä sivusta on 24 kieliversiota englannin lisäksi, mutta ei suomenkielistä. Eikä meidän kielessä edes taida olla sanaa, jolla on tämä käsitesisältö. Suomen erityisolosuhteissa ei tällaisia henkilöitä tarvita.  :Smile: 




> Itse asiassa automatisoinnin tulevaisuuden näkymät ovat valoisammat kuin koskaan aikaisemmin.


Olet tainnut olla tätä mieltä aika pitkään. Ja mm. HKL:ssä on taidettu olla tätä mieltä jo 40 vuotta. Sillä näin kirjoitettiin jo 1970-luvun metroesitteissä, kuin myös noin 10 vuotta sitten, kun 1980-luvun pettymyksen hyvittäminen käynnistyi uudelleen. Siis pettymys siitä, ettei metrosta tullutkaan kuljettajatonta heti alusta alkaen.

Märklinin pienoisrautatie oli helppo rakentaa automaattiseksi jo 1960-luvulla, mutta ei itsekseen leikkivä lelu ole sen kivampi nyt kuin silloinkaan. Tietotekniikka on kehittynyt todella valtavasti 1970-luvulta, mutta en näe mitään syytä, mikä olisi tehnyt kuljettajattomuuden ajan kuluessa enemmän tarpeelliseksi. Tarkoitan tällä siis sitä, että ei tekniikka ole nyt eikä ole ollut ennenkään este kuljettajattomalle metrolle. Jos kuljettajattomuus olisi hyödyllistä tai peräti tarpeellista, 1970-luvulta lähtien olisi metrot tehty kuljettajattomiksi. Mutta ei ole tehty.

Nürnberg on oiva osoitus tästä. Se, että kaupungissa on 2 automatisoitua metrolinjaa osoittaa, että onhan automatisointi mahadollista. Mutta että kolmatta ei enää automatisoida osoitta, ettei automatisointi ole tarpeellista.

Tieliikenne on vähän toinen asia. Siellähän ongelma on, etteivät ihmiset noudata sovittuja sääntöjä, eivätkä hallitse tilanteita muutenkaan. Tarkoitaa samaa, kuin että metrossa ajettaisiin surutta päin punaista, ajettaisiin ajokahva ääriasennossa rajoituksista piittaamatta, ja ajamisen sijasta keskityttäisiin vaikka hampurilaisten syöntiin tai puolison kanssa riitelyyn. Tieliikenteen ja autojen automatisointi on tuomassa metroista ja muusta raideliikenteestä jokapäiväistä kulunvalvontaa pakoksi myös autoihin, ja hyvä niin. Sillä säästetään hullujen autoilijoiden uhreja ja poistetaan tieliikenteestä uhkapelin mahdollisuus.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jompikumpi näistä ei nyt pidä paikkansa:




> http://urbanrail.net/eu/de/n/nuernberg.htm
> 
> In 2009, line U2 was converted to fully automatic driverless operation, while manually driven trains and automatic U3 trains shared the same tracks during a 1-year trial period. Driverless operation was started on U2 on 02 Jan 2010, with four-car trains during peak hours, and two-car trains during off-peak hours.






> Nürnberg.pdf
>  I Nürnberg tog man i bruk en automatisk metro på den nya linjen U3. På delar av banan kör de nya
> förarlösa vagnarna tillsammans med tågen på linje U2 där man har förarna kvar.


Siis UrbanRail.netin mukaan jo v:sta 2010 lähtien on U2 toiminut kokonaan automaattisena U3:n rinnalla kun taas Tommy Pohjolan  mukaan U2:n  junat ajetaan yhä käsipelillä. 

Joka tapauksessa Nûrnbergn vanhan U2- linjan ja sen kanssa osittain samoja raiteita  käyttävän uuden U3:n loppuun asti viety automatisointi on ollut referenssinä Helsingin vanhan metron + uuden länsimetro-osuuden kulunvalvonta-järjestelmää valittaessa. Miksi Nürnberg luopui vanhimman kokonaan erilisen U1 linjan automatisoinnista lienee aika luonnolliset syyt, linjaa ei aiota jatkaa mihinkään ja vanha kalusto käytetään loppuun sillä. 

Lisäksi vanhoja metrolinjoja on automatisoitu ainakin Pariisissa ja iso joukko vanhoja metroja ympäri maailman toimii puoliautomaatisina joissa kuljettaja on vain valvojana ja ovien avaajana käytännössä. Mistään rakettitieteestä siis ei ole kysymys, Helsingin kohdalla projektin riskit ovat taineet kasaantua enemmän vanhojen M100 sarjan junien muutlamisesta automaattiajoon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Olet tainnut olla tätä mieltä aika pitkään. Ja mm. HKL:ssä on taidettu olla tätä mieltä jo 40 vuotta. Sillä näin kirjoitettiin jo 1970-luvun metroesitteissä, kuin myös noin 10 vuotta sitten, kun 1980-luvun pettymyksen hyvittäminen käynnistyi uudelleen. Siis pettymys siitä, ettei metrosta tullutkaan kuljettajatonta heti alusta alkaen.
> 
> Märklinin pienoisrautatie oli helppo rakentaa automaattiseksi jo 1960-luvulla, mutta ei itsekseen leikkivä lelu ole sen kivampi nyt kuin silloinkaan. Tietotekniikka on kehittynyt todella valtavasti 1970-luvulta, mutta en näe mitään syytä, mikä olisi tehnyt kuljettajattomuuden ajan kuluessa enemmän tarpeelliseksi. Tarkoitan tällä siis sitä, että ei tekniikka ole nyt eikä ole ollut ennenkään este kuljettajattomalle metrolle. Jos kuljettajattomuus olisi hyödyllistä tai peräti tarpeellista, 1970-luvulta lähtien olisi metrot tehty kuljettajattomiksi. Mutta ei ole tehty.


Sinäkin ilmeisesti olet ollut tuota mieltä aika pitkään. Mutta ajat ovat muuttumassa, mainitsemasi 1970-luvun automaatiotekniikka oli tähän päivään verrattuna hyvin alkeellisia. Monilla tekniikoilla kuluu aikansa ennen kuin ne lyövät läpi, niin metroautomaatiollakin. Nykyään kokonaan uudet metron ovat usein automaattisia, kun automaattitekniikka on niin arkipäiväistä. Tekniikka tekee koko ajan kuljettajien korvaamisesta helpompaa, joten järjestelmiä perusteellisesti uudistettaessa kannattaa usein poistaa kuljettajat, mitä sitä turhaan ajeluttaa kuskeja pitkin rataa kun automaatti tekee nuo työt paremmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jompikumpi näistä ei nyt pidä paikkansa:


Minun mielestäni lehdessä lukee näin:



> I Nürnberg tog man i bruk en automatisk metro på den nya linjen U3. I början körde de nya förarlösa vagnarna på delvis samma banavsnitt med tågen på linje U2 där man har förarna kvar.





> Joka tapauksessa Nûrnbergn vanhan U2- linjan ja sen kanssa osittain samoja raiteita  käyttävän uuden U3:n loppuun asti viety automatisointi on ollut referenssinä Helsingin vanhan metron + uuden länsimetro-osuuden kulunvalvonta-järjestelmää valittaessa.


Ei ole. Hankintasopimus allekijroitettiin Helsingissä ennen kuin Nürnbergissä kaikki toimi.




> Lisäksi vanhoja metrolinjoja on automatisoitu ainakin Pariisissa...


Ei useita, vain yksi. 14 oli kokonaan uusi linja. Muistelen kyllä, että on ollut puhetta automatisoinnista olisiko ollut linjalle 4. Mutta pysytään nyt vain faktoissa, ei haaveissa.




> Sinäkin ilmeisesti olet ollut tuota mieltä aika pitkään. Mutta ajat ovat muuttumassa, mainitsemasi 1970-luvun automaatiotekniikka oli tähän päivään verrattuna hyvin alkeellisia. Monilla tekniikoilla kuluu aikansa ennen kuin ne lyövät läpi, niin metroautomaatiollakin. Nykyään kokonaan uudet metron ovat usein automaattisia...


Tässä asiassa ei ole ollut tarpeen muuttaa mieltä, vaikka tekniikka kehittyykin.  :Wink: 

Laitapa näkyviin tilasto uusista metroista ja siitä, mikä osuus niistä on kuljettajattomia. Muistaaksein olen joskus aiemmin sellaisen tänne postannut, mutta muisti taitaa olla valikoiva...

Antero

----------


## joht. Nyman

"Helsinki oletti ostavansa tuotteen, jonka Siemens luuli osaavansa valmistaa."
--
http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/...kikaan-selvaa/

----------


## joht. Nyman

> "Helsinki oletti ostavansa tuotteen, jonka Siemens luuli osaavansa valmistaa."
> --
> http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/...kikaan-selvaa/


Yllä oleva linkki ei toistaiseksi toimi, joten ylläpito voi poistaa niin tämän kuin tuon edellisenkin viestini.

----------


## late-

> Joten linja 1 on pikemminkin referenssi linjalle 14 ja sen tekijöille, ei Siemensille.


Siemensin metroautomaatio on käsittääkseni kokonaisuudessaan Matran perua eli Helsinginkin automaatti on ranskalaislähtöinen. Siemens on monikansallinen yritys. Oikaiskaa, jos olen väärässä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Lilja Tammisen blogauksessa on paljon ratikka-aihettakin, mutta yksi yksityiskohta automaattimetrosta pisti silmään:

"Siemens ei suostu luovuttamaan metron reaaliaikaisen aikatauludatan protokollaa, joten metron ylätasanteiden näytöt näyttävät ihan eri dataa kuin laiturinäytöt."

No yllätys. Meillä on muutaman vuoden päästä tilanne, jossa kaikkien HSL:n kulkuneuvojen reaaliaikainen sijainti tiedetään. Paitsi metron, sen teknisesti kehittyneimmän välineen.

----------


## petteri

> Lilja Tammisen blogauksessa on paljon ratikka-aihettakin, mutta yksi yksityiskohta automaattimetrosta pisti silmään:
> 
> "Siemens ei suostu luovuttamaan metron reaaliaikaisen aikatauludatan protokollaa, joten metron ylätasanteiden näytöt näyttävät ihan eri dataa kuin laiturinäytöt."
> 
> No yllätys. Meillä on muutaman vuoden päästä tilanne, jossa kaikkien HSL:n kulkuneuvojen reaaliaikainen sijainti tiedetään. Paitsi metron, sen teknisesti kehittyneimmän välineen.


Teetkö tuosta blogikirjoituksesta oletuksen, että Siemensin juuri käyttöönotetussa uudessa kulunvalvonnassa ei ole rajapintaa josta saa metrojen sijaintitiedon?

Jos tuota tietoa ei saa järjestelmästä ulos, miten se näkyy HSL livessä?

----------


## juhanahi

> Jos tuota tietoa ei saa järjestelmästä ulos, miten se näkyy HSL livessä?


HSL Livessä näkyvät sijaintitiedot paikannetaan WLAN-tukiasemien perusteella. Siksi niissä välillä esiintyy myös epätarkkuutta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Teetkö tuosta blogikirjoituksesta oletuksen, että Siemensin juuri käyttöönotetussa uudessa kulunvalvonnassa ei ole rajapintaa josta saa metrojen sijaintitiedon?


Teen siitä oletuksen, että on, mutta Siemens ei suostu sitä kertomaan. Kuten nyt HKL:n johtokunnalle on juuri kerrottu.

----------


## kuukanko

> "Siemens ei suostu luovuttamaan metron reaaliaikaisen aikatauludatan protokollaa, joten metron ylätasanteiden näytöt näyttävät ihan eri dataa kuin laiturinäytöt."


Aika alkeellista tilaajan puolelta, jos jo tarjouspyynnössä ei ole määritelty, millaista protokollaa käytetään ja miten tiedot avataan tilaajan käytettäväksi.

----------


## petteri

> Lilja Tammisen blogauksessa on paljon ratikka-aihettakin, mutta yksi yksityiskohta automaattimetrosta pisti silmään:
> 
> "Siemens ei suostu luovuttamaan metron reaaliaikaisen aikatauludatan protokollaa, joten metron ylätasanteiden näytöt näyttävät ihan eri dataa kuin laiturinäytöt."


Minusta tuon ilmaisun sanamuoto viittaa enemmän sopimusriitaan kuin pysyvään olotilaan. Tuossa projektissahan on ollut paljon vääntöä, mitä kuuluu projektiin ja mikä on laskutettavaa lisätyötä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aika alkeellista tilaajan puolelta, jos jo tarjouspyynnössä ei ole määritelty, millaista protokollaa käytetään ja miten tiedot avataan tilaajan käytettäväksi.


Niinpä. Muttei kovin yllättävää. Onkohan tässä kulunvalvonnan uusimisasiassa ja automatisoinnissa yhtäkään sellaista yksityiskohtaa, joka olisi hoidettu hyvin?

----------


## hmikko

> Aika alkeellista tilaajan puolelta


"Aika" ei mielestäni ihan kuvaa tilannetta.

----------


## Nrg

> "Siemens ei suostu luovuttamaan metron reaaliaikaisen aikatauludatan protokollaa, joten metron ylätasanteiden näytöt näyttävät ihan eri dataa kuin laiturinäytöt."


Jep jep, liikenteenohjaukseenkin varmaan riittää, että tarkistetaan aikataulusta, missä junat kulkevat.

Otsa on kyllä aivan punainen, koska kämmentä on lyöty siihen niin monta kertaa. Onneksi en maksa verojani ainakaan tällä hetkellä Helsinkiin, saattaisi nimittäin harmittaa tuo metrosössintä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Av lägesrapporten framgår att både Helsingforsmetrons automatiserig och västmetrons start försenas med 122 veckor det vill säga drygt två år.


Eli HKL:n johtokunnalle on eilen paljastettu, että automatisointi tulee viivästymään kaksi vuotta. Sanoisinko, että ainakin kaksi vuotta.

Kielisuihkua kaipaaville: http://hbl.fi/nyheter/2013-03-21/430...r-metroproblem. Suomenkielistä uutisointia kaipaaville tiedoksi, että HS ei kerro asiasta mitään. Yllättävää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli HKL:n johtokunnalle on eilen paljastettu, että automatisointi tulee viivästymään kaksi vuotta. Sanoisinko, että ainakin kaksi vuotta.


Nyt onkin sopiva hetki viheltää peli poikki, kuten on tapana sanoa. Siten ei viivästy mikään, eikä makseta enää turhasta.

Siemens on toimittanut 54,2 % alkuperäisestä hankintasopimuksesta ja HKL on maksanut 15 %. HKL:llä on siis vielä neuvotteluvoimaa, koska Siemensillä on saatavaa ja siten intressi hoitaa asiat.

Siemens on nyt asentanut uuden kulunvalvonnan ja matkustajainfon. Eli metrojunat voivat ajaa nykyistä lyhyempää 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä kuten entiselläkin systeemillä ja laiturinäytöt on vaihdettu uudenaikaisiin, jotka tosin toimivat huonommin kuin entiset.

Nyt on saatu siis se, mitä tästä hankkeesta on saatavissa. Metro toimii mahdollisimman nopeasti, kun kuljettajat ajavat junia eivätkä hengaile asemilla. Tästä eteenpäin mentäisiin vain huonompaan suuntaan, mutta maksettaisiin siitä lisää.

Hankintasopimuksen purkuehdot ovat edelleen voimassa. Siemens on myöhässä aikataulusta yli 2 vuotta. Tiedetään, että kaikkia sopimuksen suorituskykyvaatimuksia ei tulla täyttämään. Lisäksi viime toukokuussa tehty etenemissopimuskaan ei ole toteutunut. 10 kuukauden aikana Siemens on myöhästynyt jo 6 kuukautta!

Tilannekatsaus osoittaa, ettei tästä touhusta tule muuta kuin vahinkoa kaupunkilaisten maksettavaksi. Nürnbergin kokemukset osoittavat automaatin hyödyttömäksi. Lopettamalla nyt vältetään turvallisuuteen ja toimilupaan liittyvät ongelmat sekä riitely Siemensin kanssa joskus 2016 jälkeen tilanteessa, joka on Helsingin kannalta toivoton.

Arvelen, että päätös keskeyttää Siemensin toimitukset sopimuksen purkuun ja sen sopiminen, mitä Siemensille korvataan siitä, mitä se on toimittanut ja mikä on kaupungille hyödyksi, on hankintalain mukaista. Koska siinähän vain ratkaistaan ennalta suunnittelematon tilanne, jossa myyjä ei kyennyt täyttämään laillisesti kilpailutettua sopimusta, vaikka yritti ja osa sopimuskohteesta tuli toimitetuksi. Eli purkamalla kauppa nyt vältyttäisiin sekä kilpailijoiden vaatimuksilta että uudelta kilpailutukselta ja Siemensin järjestelmän purkamisuhalta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt onkin sopiva hetki viheltää peli poikki, kuten on tapana sanoa.


Minä odotan kovasti, että johtokunnan blogia pitävät jäsenet Otso ja Lilja pikku hiljaa kertoisivat meille tuosta viimeisimmästä kokouksesta. Uuden johtokunnan alku on ollut myrskyisä, suurin piirtein kaikki on palautettu tai muutettu ja kokouksista on kerrottu avoimesti blogissa sekä ennenkuulumattomasti vaadittu jopa automaattimetron tilannekatsaus esityslistatekstiin.

Sen sijaan viime kokouksessa kaikki on mennyt ehdotusten mukaan, automaattimetron tilannekatsaus palasi rivin mittaiseksi ilman selityksiä eikä blogeissa ole raportointia.

----------


## hmikko

Hesari teki viimein jutun aiheesta:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Automaatti...a1364097430250

Lilja Tammisen blogikirjoitus 21. päivän kokouksesta:

http://liljat.fi/2013/03/hkl-4-2013-...jen-julkisuus/

Hänen mukaansa Tommy Pohjolan pyytämät asiakirjat ovat viipyneet Siemensin arvioitavina, ja Siemens on myös vaatinut suurinta osaa salassa pidettäviksi. Tammisen mukaan johtokunnan jäsenet voivat joutua henkilökohtaisesti juridiseen vastuuseen siinä tapauksessa, että johtokunta yksipuolisesti päättää julkaista jotain salaista. Laki ei ole asiassa ilmeisesti kovin selvä. Hän kehottaa Tommy Pohjolaa viemään asian oikeuteen, jotta saataisiin ennakkopäätös.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Hesari teki viimein jutun aiheesta:
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Automaatti...a1364097430250


Meni sillä lailla kauniisti ja diplomaattisesti muotoillen "hivenen" vati nurin, kun tämän aamun lehdestä luin. Juttu pohjautuu hyvin pitkälti HBL:n toimittajan Tommy Pohjolan kaivamiin ja kirjoittamiin faktoihin, mutta Helsingin Sanomat, heidän kaupunkitoimituksen uutispäällikkö tai päätoimittaja eivät puuttuneet tähän räikeään plagiointiin mitenkään.

Autoa _ei saa_ varastaa, mutta sen _voi_ varastaa. Sama pätee juttuihin: toisten juttuja _ei saa_ varastaa, mutta niitä _voi_ varastaa. Tätä kutsutaan luvattomaksi käytöksi.

Se miksi nostin asian esiin näin kärkkäästi, johtuu siitä, että saan aivan järjettömän määrän ihottumaa, mikäli pointsit viedään luvatta sellaiseen osoitteeseen, jonne ne eivät kuulu.

Juttu olisi ollut huomattavasti siistimpi, mikäli siinä olisi lukenut: "Hufvudstadsbladetin mukaan...".

----------


## hmikko

> Juttu olisi ollut huomattavasti siistimpi, mikäli siinä olisi lukenut: "Hufvudstadsbladetin mukaan...".


HBL on mainittu jutun lopussa ainakin nettisivulla. Liekö laitettu korjaus jälkikäteen? Hesarin toimittaja näyttäis haastatelleen HKL:n edustajaa itse, eli jotain toimittajan työtä hänkin on tuohon tehnyt, ja jutun loppukaneetin mukaan Hesari on saanut HKL:ltä samat selvitykset kuin HBL, mikä lienee kuitenkin Pohjolan ansiota.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hesari teki viimein jutun aiheesta:
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Automaatti...a1364097430250


Uutisessa kerrotaan HKL:n edustajien tekevän vierailun Nürnbergiin:




> Suomessa pohditaan nyt sitäkin, miksi Saksan Nürnbergissä on luovuttu vilkkaimman metrolinjan automatisoinnista. Siemens on aiemmin automatisoinut Nürnbergissä muita linjoja.
> 
> HKL:n lähetystö matkustaa lähiviikkoina Saksaan selvittämään, miksi kaupunki luopui hankkeesta.

----------


## Kani

> HBL on mainittu jutun lopussa ainakin nettisivulla. Liekö laitettu korjaus jälkikäteen? Hesarin toimittaja näyttäis haastatelleen HKL:n edustajaa itse, eli jotain toimittajan työtä hänkin on tuohon tehnyt, ja jutun loppukaneetin mukaan Hesari on saanut HKL:ltä samat selvitykset kuin HBL, mikä lienee kuitenkin Pohjolan ansiota.


Näinhän siellä lukee:

"Hufvudsstadsbladet kertoi automaattimetroraportista ensimmäisenä viime perjantaina. HS sai raportin HKL:ltä niin ikään perjantaina."

Jälkimmäinen virke kertoo paljon. Pitää erikseen selitellä, että oli se tieto meilläkin. Paljon kertoo myös se, että perjantaina saatu raportti päätyy uutiseksi vasta maanantaina. Normaalisti tällaiset kovat uutiset, jotka eivät perustu omaan, kaikessa hiljaisuudessa tehtyyn selvitystyöhön, vaan aineistoon, joka voi olla jollakin muullakin, pistetään mahdollisimman äkkiä ulos. 

Kommenttia kysytään säyseässä jutussa vain henkilöltä, joka on osa koneistoa ja jonka työ on sanoa, että kaikki on hyvin. Ei merkkiäkään tyylistä, jolla mm. Vantaan Peltomäki pauhattiin eroamaan.

Mikäli HS:n hakuun on luottaminen, tämä oli myös ensimmäinen kerta, kun Nürnbergin floppi lipsautettiin lukijoiden tietoon. Tietoa siitä olisi ollut yleisesti saatavilla jo viime vuoden puolella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sama pätee juttuihin: toisten juttuja _ei saa_ varastaa, mutta niitä _voi_ varastaa. Tätä kutsutaan luvattomaksi käytöksi. -- Juttu olisi ollut huomattavasti siistimpi, mikäli siinä olisi lukenut: "Hufvudstadsbladetin mukaan...".


Uutiset itse asiassa eivät tietääkseni ylitä teoskynnystä ja siksi niillä ei ole tekijänoikeutta. Toisten uutisten ja toisten toimittajien kaivamia tietoja saa käyttää omissa jutuissaan niin paljon kuin sielu sietää. Alalla kuitenkin on itsesääntely/herrashenkilösopimus, että riittävää on, kunhan ensimmäisenä asiasta kirjoittanut mainitaan. Ja näinhän nyt tehtiinkin.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Tiedoksenne: Johtokunnalle torstaina esitetty automaattimetron tilannekatsaus on tässä. Siis se sama, joka on Hesarin ja Höblän juttujen takana. Oletan sen kiinnostavan täällä ihmisiä  :Smile: 

Kirjoitan aiheesta kohta blogiinkin lyhyesti; flunssa vähän venyttänyt...  Peliä ei olla vielä viheltämässä poikki. Jos M100-junat saadaan toimimaan automaatilla luotettavasti ja turvallisesti, on automatisointi mahdollista toteuttaa. Tätä testataan kevään ajan. Sitten tiedetään.  

Länsimetron asemien lyhentäminen ja se, että niiden turvallisuus ja ilmanvaihto perustuu laiturioviin tekee manuaaliajon ikävän hankalaksi.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Uutiset itse asiassa eivät tietääkseni ylitä teoskynnystä ja siksi niillä ei ole tekijänoikeutta. Toisten uutisten ja toisten toimittajien kaivamia tietoja saa käyttää omissa jutuissaan niin paljon kuin sielu sietää. Alalla kuitenkin on itsesääntely/herrashenkilösopimus, että riittävää on, kunhan ensimmäisenä asiasta kirjoittanut mainitaan. Ja näinhän nyt tehtiinkin.


Elmo: STT:n Tyylikirjassa mainitaan tästä asiasta varsin yksiselitteisesti.

Ja kyllä, näin tehtiin jälkikäteen, mikä on jees, mutta kun näin olisi pitänyt toimia heti kärkeen. Mulla on sen verran tässä omaa lehmää ojassa, että olen kerran jos toisenkin joutunut ojentamaan eri medioita siitä, että multa on kopsattu joku juttu ja kirjoitettu se ikään kuin omana juttuna ulos. Moni ei ymmärrä sitä, minkä verran suoraan sanottuna sapettaa se, että oma duuni pöllitään kysymättä siihen lupaa ennakkoon. Totta kai esimerkiksi meidän juttuja VRLeaksista saa käyttää vapaasti missä ja milloin vaan, mutta ei liene mahdoton vaatimus se, että juttua siteerannut toimittaja voisi kertoa, mistä hän on alkuperäisen jutun poiminut.

----------


## Nrg

> Länsimetron asemien lyhentäminen ja se, että niiden turvallisuus ja ilmanvaihto perustuu laiturioviin tekee manuaaliajon ikävän hankalaksi.


Miksi lyhyet asemat ovat kuljettajaohjaukselle vaikeammat kuin pitkät asemat?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi lyhyet asemat ovat kuljettajaohjaukselle vaikeammat kuin pitkät asemat?


En usko, että Otso tarkoitti sitä noin. Lyhyet asemat pakottavat liikennöimään lyhyillä junilla ja tiheillä vuoroväleillä. Se on kyllä mahdollista kuljettajien kanssa, mutta maksaa enemmän kuin pitkien junien liikennöinti, kun kuljettajia tarvitaan enemmän. Espoossa sinänsä ei ole tarvetta kovin tiheälle liikenteelle lyhyilläkään junilla; ehkä kustannusjärkevä ratkaisu on joka kolmannen metrojunan ajattaminen reitillä Kamppi-Itäkeskus.

Laiturioviasia sen sijaan on hankalammin ratkaistavissa. Kyllä tässä on ajauduttu umpikujaan niin tehokkaasti kuin vain mahdollista on.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:06 ----------




> Jos M100-junat saadaan toimimaan automaatilla luotettavasti ja turvallisesti, on automatisointi mahdollista toteuttaa.


Ehkä mahdollista, mutta onko järkevää?

----------


## Nrg

> En usko, että Otso tarkoitti sitä noin. Lyhyet asemat pakottavat liikennöimään lyhyillä junilla ja tiheillä vuoroväleillä. Se on kyllä mahdollista kuljettajien kanssa, mutta maksaa enemmän kuin pitkien junien liikennöinti, kun kuljettajia tarvitaan enemmän.


En minäkään uskonut, siksi asiaa kysyinkin. Tähän päivään mennessä saatujen tietojen valossa uskon, että länsimetron liikennöinnin aloittaessa siellä ajavat kuljettajat lyhyitä junia lyhyillä vuoroväleillä. Ja siitä syntyvä lisäkustannus ei ole kuljettajallisen ajon, vaan automaattipilvilinnauskon syytä. Julkisuudessa on osoitettu hyviä kohtia lopettaa meneillään oleva sekoilu täysin turhasta automaattihankkeesta (joka ei tuo edes liikennöintisäästöjä), mutta niitä ei HKL:n toimitusjohtaja ole suostunut käyttämään vastoin johtokunnankin tahtoa. Ja sitten on ajauduttu kuvailemaasi tilanteeseen:




> Kyllä tässä on ajauduttu umpikujaan niin tehokkaasti kuin vain mahdollista on.


...josta pessimisti voisi kysyä, että ajauduttu vai tarkoituksella ajettu? Noh, tällä nyt on oikeastaan turha spekuloida kun tästä huippusalaisesta projektista ja sen vaiheista on muutenkin niin vaikea saada tietoja.

Mutta mitä tulee kuljettajiin tai niiden olemattomuuteen, niin kuten Kivekäs totesi, kesään mennessä pitäisi asiasta olla enemmän tietoa. Toivottavasti on ja toivottavasti sitä ei silloin piilotella.

----------


## kuukanko

> Länsimetron asemien lyhentäminen ja se, että niiden turvallisuus ja ilmanvaihto perustuu laiturioviin tekee manuaaliajon ikävän hankalaksi.


Käytännössä ainoaksi järkeväksi vaihtoehdoksi jäänee siis puoliautomaatti, jos automatisointi ei onnistu. Puoliautomaatti ratkaisee ongelman tarkasta pysähtymisestä laituriovien kohdalle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Käytännössä ainoaksi järkeväksi vaihtoehdoksi jäänee siis puoliautomaatti, jos automatisointi ei onnistu. Puoliautomaatti ratkaisee ongelman tarkasta pysähtymisestä laituriovien kohdalle.


Mutta onko vanhan junan puoliautomatisointi yhtä "helppoa" kuin täysautomatisointi? Mikä on se ratkaiseva ero, joka tekisi siitä helpompaa? Lopputulos: vanhat junat romuttamolle?

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> En usko, että Otso tarkoitti sitä noin. Lyhyet asemat pakottavat liikennöimään lyhyillä junilla ja tiheillä vuoroväleillä. Se on kyllä mahdollista kuljettajien kanssa, mutta maksaa enemmän kuin pitkien junien liikennöinti, kun kuljettajia tarvitaan enemmän. Espoossa sinänsä ei ole tarvetta kovin tiheälle liikenteelle lyhyilläkään junilla; ehkä kustannusjärkevä ratkaisu on joka kolmannen metrojunan ajattaminen reitillä Kamppi-Itäkeskus.


Jep, asemien lyhyyden yhteys kuljettajiin on ennen kaikkea kustannuskysymys. Ei siis ylitsepääsemätön. Tosin, johtokunnalle kerrotun mukaisesti kuljettajilla voidaan uusitulla kulunvalvonnalla ajaa 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Tätä on jonkin verran testattukin. Sen sijaan 2 minuutin vuoroväli ei arvion mukaan onnistu kuljettaja-ajolla, joten kun kapasiteettia halutaan olennaisesti nostaa nykyisestä, tulee siitä ongelma.





> Käytännössä ainoaksi järkeväksi vaihtoehdoksi jäänee siis puoliautomaatti, jos automatisointi ei onnistu. Puoliautomaatti ratkaisee ongelman tarkasta pysähtymisestä laituriovien kohdalle.


Siltähän se vähän näyttäisi. Ellei lännen asemia suunnitella olennaisesti uusiksi, mikä voi olla teknisesti vaikeaa ja taatusti ei ole poliittisesti realistista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:11 ----------




> Mutta onko vanhan junan puoliautomatisointi yhtä "helppoa" kuin täysautomatisointi? Mikä on se ratkaiseva ero, joka tekisi siitä helpompaa? Lopputulos: vanhat junat romuttamolle?


Puoliautomaatissa, eli automaattisessa ajossa kuljettajan kanssa, on yksi merkittävä etu (ja yksi lisäetu). Kun junassa on kuljettaja, kuljettaja voi katsoa eteensä radalle, ja tehdä päätöksen, voidaanko ajaa vai pitääkö vetää jarrusta. Täysautomaatissa tätä vastuuta ei voida ulkoistaa ihmiselle, joten automatiikka pitää tehdä vielä paljon varmemmaksi. Siitä ne laituriovet esimerkiksi tulevat. Puoliautomaatin kanssa niitä tarvittaisiin vain lännessä, koska nykyiset asemat ovat tähän astikin pärjänneet ilman.

Siksi saattaa olla mahdollista tehdä M100-junista puoliautomaattikelpoiset, vaikka ne eivät automaattiajoon sopisikaan. Kyllähän se junan kiihdyttäminen ja hidastaminen on melko helppo ohjelmoida, vaikeaa on läpäistä kaikki turvavaatimukset.

Se bonusetu on, että kuljettaja näkee milloin on hyvä hetki sulkea ovet ja voi painaa silloin nappia. Tämä nopeuttaa liikennöintiä hiukan verrattuna täysautomaattiin.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tosin, johtokunnalle kerrotun mukaisesti kuljettajilla voidaan uusitulla kulunvalvonnalla ajaa 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Tätä on jonkin verran testattukin. Sen sijaan 2 minuutin vuoroväli ei arvion mukaan onnistu kuljettaja-ajolla


Otso varmasti kertoo perusteet tälle väittämälle ja lyö faktat pöytään siitä, miksi asia ei onnistu. Onhan se muistettu myös johtokunnassa, että automaatti toki tekee asioita vaikka sekunnin välein, ainut vaan että tässä metron tapauksessa se hidastaa linjan kokonaismatka-aikaa: ruuhkassa henkilöautoja voi liikkua 3 sekunnin välein, mutta keskinopeus laskee alle puoleen ideaalitilanteesta. Kumpi sitten on parempi, tiheä ja hidas liikenne, vai kenties nopea ja hieman harvempi liikenne?

Otsoa en "syytä" mistään, joten kyssäriäni ei pidä ymmärtää väärin. Päinvastoin, nostan hattua sinulle siitä, että tulit kaapista ulos.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Otso varmasti kertoo perusteet tälle väittämälle ja lyö faktat pöytään siitä, miksi asia ei onnistu.


En lyö, referoin vain mitä kerrottiin. Ja tuo ettei se onnistuisi oli tosiaan vain arvio. Jos tarve tuolle alkaa aktualisoitua, asiaan kyllä palataan vielä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jep, asemien lyhyyden yhteys kuljettajiin on ennen kaikkea kustannuskysymys. Ei siis ylitsepääsemätön.


Seuraavaksi sitten tylsä kysymys: kuka maksaa, kun metron liikennöinti muuttuu kalliimmaksi? Oletusarvoisesti HKL yksinkertaisesti laskuttaa HSL enemmän liikennöinnistä ja HSL tuskin saa ylimääräistä rahaa mistään, joten metron riittävän kapasiteetin turvaamiseksi muuta liikennettä pitää supistaa?

----------


## juhanahi

> Tiedoksenne: Johtokunnalle torstaina esitetty automaattimetron tilannekatsaus on tässä. Siis se sama, joka on Hesarin ja Höblän juttujen takana. Oletan sen kiinnostavan täällä ihmisiä


Kiitos tästä! Hienoa nähdä noinkin perusteellinen tilannekatsaus tästä sopasta.




> Jos M100-junat saadaan toimimaan automaatilla luotettavasti ja turvallisesti, on automatisointi mahdollista toteuttaa. Tätä testataan kevään ajan. Sitten tiedetään.


No näinhän se virallisesti menee ja varmasti kevään jälkeen taas jotain tiedetäänkin. Ei kuitenkaan pidä unohtaa, että M200-junien automatisoinnin protokappaletta ei ole vielä edes aloitettu, eikä siis aloitetakkaan ennen kuin ensimmäinen M100-sarjalainen on (ehkä) saanut hyväksynnän. Olen kuullut varsin luotettavia epäilyjä siitä, että M200 ei välttämättä ole sen helpompi automatisoitava kuin vanhemmat junat. Kun otetaan huomioon pari vuotta myöhässä oleva näpertely M100-sarjalaisten kanssa, niin lähtökohdat eivät ole mielestäni erityisen luottamusta herättävät. Varsinkaan kun otetaan huomioon Länsimetron aikataulu.





> Tosin, johtokunnalle kerrotun mukaisesti kuljettajilla voidaan uusitulla kulunvalvonnalla ajaa 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä.


Voin olla väärässä, mutta oma käsitykseni on tämä: 2,5 minuuttia onnistuisi periaatteessa vaikka jo nyt, uusien tietokoneasetinlaitteiden ja niiden käytönohjauksen myötä radalle saatujen muutamien uusien opastimien ansiosta. Kauaksi siitä ei jääty ennenkään, mutta Sörnäinen-Kulosaari -osuuden pitkä opastinväli oli merkittävä pullonkaula, joka siis nyt on poistunut. Ruoholahden (/muun läntisen pääteaseman) kääntyminen on helposti toinen ongelmakohta, mutta siihen lienee mahdollista löytää välttävä ratkaisu kuljettajakierron ja ohiajovarojen lyhentämisen kautta esim. nopeudenvalvojapisteen avulla, jos tahtoa löytyy. Mutta pointti siis on se, että varsinainen kulunvalvontahan on edelleen, sama, vanha pistemäinen. 

Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että tiheämmän vuorovälin mahdollistavalle uudelle, jatkuvatoimiselle kulunvalvonnalle (ATP) ei ole tulossa sellaista käyttöliittymää, jossa sitä voitaisiin hyödyntää kuljettaja-ajossa, vaan mahdollisissa automaattimetron poikkeustilanteiden käsiajossa turvaavana järjestelmänä olisivat nykyiseen tapaan opastimet ohiajovaroineen ja pakkopysäytyslaitteet. Mikäli nyt rakenteilla olevaa uutta, jatkuvatoimista kulunvalvontaa voisi hyödntää myös manuaaliajossa, en näe mitään syytä, miksei myös 2 min vuoroväli onnistuisi kuljettaja-ajossa. Mielestäni tämä on nyt myös se polku, mitä olisi vähitellen syytä ankarasti tutkia uutena vaihtoehtona, jos puoliautomaatinkin toteutuminen alkaa näyttää uhatulta.




> Käytännössä ainoaksi järkeväksi vaihtoehdoksi jäänee siis puoliautomaatti, jos automatisointi ei onnistu. Puoliautomaatti ratkaisee ongelman tarkasta pysähtymisestä laituriovien kohdalle.


Minun näkemykseni on, että tätä laituriovien ja manuaaliajon ongelmaa yleisesti liioitellaan. Totta kai asemalle tulon sujuvuus väistämättä hieman kärsii laituriovettomiin asemiin verrattuna, ja jokunen sekunti siinä tulee takkiin, mutta kyllä tuo pysäytystarkkuus onnistuu, ja sanoisin, että jopa helpommin kuin Vuosaaressa, jos asemalle voisi tulla rallatella normaalilla reippalla lähestymisellä ja jarrutuksen lopun hienosäätelyllä justeerata tarkan kohdan. Oleellisesti pysähdysaikaan vaikuttaisi manuaali+laituriovi -skenaariossa myös se, millainen käyttöliittymä laituriovien hallinnalle saataisiin; nykyinen, väliaikainen, testikäytön kauko-ohjain lukuisine nappulanpainalluksiineen on lähtökohtana kestämätön. Kuitenkin lienee niin, että manuaaliajon ja laituriovien huonona pidetyssä yhteensopivuudessa ei niinkään ole kyse pysähdystarkkuudesta, vaan muista turvallisuuseikoista. Ennen kaikkea siitä, miten turvataan se, että juna ei varmastikaan pääse liikkumaan laituriovien ollessa auki.




> Kun junassa on kuljettaja, kuljettaja voi katsoa eteensä radalle, ja tehdä päätöksen, voidaanko ajaa vai pitääkö vetää jarrusta. Täysautomaatissa tätä vastuuta ei voida ulkoistaa ihmiselle (...) Kyllähän se junan kiihdyttäminen ja hidastaminen on melko helppo ohjelmoida, vaikeaa on läpäistä kaikki turvavaatimukset.


Totta, mutta asialla on myös inhimillisempi puoli, joka usein unohtuu. Tuon vastuun kantaminen vaatii vireyttä, ja riittävän vireystilan ylläpitäminen taas on pidemmän päälle varsin haastavaa, jos lähtökohtainen toimenkuva on painaa nappia kerran minuutin-kahden välein. Sanoisin, että sillä on iso merkitys, että kuljettaja voi itse vaikuttaa junan kulkuun.




> Se bonusetu on, että kuljettaja näkee milloin on hyvä hetki sulkea ovet ja voi painaa silloin nappia. Tämä nopeuttaa liikennöintiä hiukan verrattuna täysautomaattiin.


True.

----------


## 339-DF

> Seuraavaksi sitten tylsä kysymys: kuka maksaa, kun metron liikennöinti muuttuu kalliimmaksi?


Käyttäjät maksavat. Eli HSL laskuttaa käyttäjämäärien suhteessa kaikkia jäsenkuntiaan. Suurin lasku menee Helsingille, joka pannaan kärsimään lyhyistä espoolaisasemista.

----------


## aki

> Jep, asemien lyhyyden yhteys kuljettajiin on ennen kaikkea kustannuskysymys. Ei siis ylitsepääsemätön. Tosin, johtokunnalle kerrotun mukaisesti kuljettajilla voidaan uusitulla kulunvalvonnalla ajaa 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Tätä on jonkin verran testattukin. Sen sijaan 2 minuutin vuoroväli ei arvion mukaan onnistu kuljettaja-ajolla, joten kun kapasiteettia halutaan olennaisesti nostaa nykyisestä, tulee siitä ongelma.


Eikös näitä suunniteltuja junavalvojia jotka päivystävät laitureilla, tarvita jokatapauksessa enemmän kuin junankuljettajia nykyisin? Jos siis nämä junavalvojat säilyisivät jatkossakin siellä metrovaunun ohjaamossa niin mahtaisiko tuo lisätarve kuitenkaan olla oleellisesti suurempi. Kuljettaja-ajo 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä on todellakin mahdollista kuten aikataulukaudella 2002-2003 jo kokeiltiin, esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksesta Kamppiin ajettiin ruuhkassa minuuteilla 02, 04, 07, 09, 12 jne. Nykyinen M100-sarja tulee tiensä päähän kai noin 10v kuluttua, onko sinä aikana oikeasti tarvetta 2,5 min tiheämmälle liikenteelle? Ajetaan siis puoliautomaatilla sinne asti kun M100-sarja paalataan ja siirrytään täysautomaattiin sen jälkeen, tätähän on täällä foorumilla ehdoteltu jo aikoja sitten.

----------


## kuukanko

> Suurin lasku menee Helsingille, joka pannaan kärsimään lyhyistä espoolaisasemista.


Ajatuksen Länsimetron lyhyistä asemista taisi kuitenkin keksiä Helsinki, joka "myi" idean Espooseen.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ei kuitenkaan pidä unohtaa, että M200-junien automatisoinnin protokappaletta ei ole vielä edes aloitettu, eikä siis aloitetakkaan ennen kuin ensimmäinen M100-sarjalainen on (ehkä) saanut hyväksynnän. Olen kuullut varsin luotettavia epäilyjä siitä, että M200 ei välttämättä ole sen helpompi automatisoitava kuin vanhemmat junat.


M200-sarjan oletetaan olevan uudempana helpompi. Mutta se on tietenkin vain oletus. Minulla ei ole mitään kompetenssia arvioida, onko se realistinen. M200-junia kuitenkin on sen verran vähän, että jos niiden kanssa tulee ylitsepääsemättömiä ongelmia, on periaatteessa aina mahdollista vaikka vetää ne liikenteestä ja korvata uusien CAFin junien lisäoptiolla. Tuo olisi tietenkin aika äärimmäinen ratkaisu, mutta liikenteellisesti mahdollista.




> Voin olla väärässä, mutta oma käsitykseni on tämä: 2,5 minuuttia onnistuisi periaatteessa vaikka jo nyt, uusien tietokoneasetinlaitteiden ja niiden käytönohjauksen myötä radalle saatujen muutamien uusien opastimien ansiosta.


Olen samassa käsityksessä, ja juurä tätä taannoin ilmeisesti jonkinlaisella menestyksellä testattiin. Pitäisi ehkä testata matkustajaliikennettäkin joku päivä...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 7:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 7:21 ----------




> Ajatuksen Länsimetron lyhyistä asemista taisi kuitenkin keksiä Helsinki, joka "myi" idean Espooseen.


Tämä menee nyt ihan historialliseksi mielenkiinnoksi, mutta jos jollakulla on selkeä kuva (ja ehkä lähteitä) siitä, miten tuo päätös aikanaan muodostui, niin minua sinänsä kiinnostaisi. Mitään vaikutusta tämän päivän toimiinhan sillä ei oikein ole, koska tilanne on se mikä on.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 7:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 7:21 ----------

Tässä vielä lyhyt blogipostaus kokouksesta ja tilanteesta.

----------


## Kani

> M200-junia kuitenkin on sen verran vähän, että jos niiden kanssa tulee ylitsepääsemättömiä ongelmia, on periaatteessa aina mahdollista vaikka vetää ne liikenteestä ja korvata uusien CAFin junien lisäoptiolla. Tuo olisi tietenkin aika äärimmäinen ratkaisu, mutta liikenteellisesti mahdollista.


En yllättyisi tässä farssissa enää mistään, joten tuokin lienee mahdollista. Kun on päätetty, että automaatti on saatava, maksoi mitä maksoi.




> Seuraavaksi sitten tylsä kysymys: kuka maksaa, kun metron liikennöinti muuttuu kalliimmaksi? Oletusarvoisesti HKL yksinkertaisesti laskuttaa HSL enemmän liikennöinnistä ja HSL tuskin saa ylimääräistä rahaa mistään, joten metron riittävän kapasiteetin turvaamiseksi muuta liikennettä pitää supistaa?


Vastaus kysymykseen: kansa maksaa. Ja tosiaan, voihan aina huonontaa muuta joukkoliikennettä metron takia.

----------


## juhanahi

> M200-junia kuitenkin on sen verran vähän, että jos niiden kanssa tulee ylitsepääsemättömiä ongelmia, on periaatteessa aina mahdollista vaikka vetää ne liikenteestä ja korvata uusien CAFin junien lisäoptiolla. Tuo olisi tietenkin aika äärimmäinen ratkaisu, mutta liikenteellisesti mahdollista.


M200:t muodostavat kuitenkin 22% tämänhetkisestä liikkuvasta kalustostamme. Unohtaa ei sovi myöskään vanhaa kunnon 6-vaunuista nokkajunaamme vm. 1977, jota ei tulla automatisoimaan, vaan se on kärkkymässä ansaittuja eläkepäiviään. Kun vielä huomioidaan M300:n muutenkin Länsimetron suhteen tiukka toimitusaikataulu, niin kyllä aika kestämätön tilanne olisi sekin, jos M200:n automatisointi viivästyy. Kestämätön siis tässä tilanteessa, joka on päästetty näin pitkälle.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tässä vielä lyhyt blogipostaus kokouksesta ja tilanteesta.


Kumma juttu, että avoimuuden parantamiseen vaadittiin vuosikausia. Nyt kun saatiin oikea heppu paikalle, on tämä huikea parannus aiempaan.

Toimiva demokratia perustuu vuoro-, ei yksinpuheluun, joten tästä iso käsi Otsolle!

----------


## Samppa

> Kumma juttu, että avoimuuden parantamiseen vaadittiin vuosikausia. Nyt kun saatiin oikea heppu paikalle, on tämä huikea parannus aiempaan.
> 
> Toimiva demokratia perustuu vuoro-, ei yksinpuheluun, joten tästä iso käsi Otsolle!


Kumma juttu, ettet tätä ole seurannut aiemmin: 

*Haltian kiskotyö*


*haltia*.*blog*spot.com/

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä menee nyt ihan historialliseksi mielenkiinnoksi, mutta jos jollakulla on selkeä kuva (ja ehkä lähteitä) siitä, miten tuo päätös aikanaan muodostui, niin minua sinänsä kiinnostaisi. Mitään vaikutusta tämän päivän toimiinhan sillä ei oikein ole, koska tilanne on se mikä on.


Seppo Vepsäläinen on esittänyt asemien lyhentämisen automaattimetron etuna jo varhaisissa metroraporteissaan vuodelta 2005. Raporttisarja alkaa HKL:n julkaisunumerosta C: 1/2005. Vepsäläinen ryhtyi sitten ajamaan tätä ideaansa länsimetron suunnitteluun. Vepsäläisen ajatus oli, että kun asemia lyhennetän kolmannes, niistä tulee kolmanneksen halvempia. Kaikki muut osalliset olivat lyhentämistä vastaan, koska ymmärsivät, että asemien lyhentäminen merkitsee metron kapasiteetin alentamista.

En ole ollut länsimetron suunnittelukokouksissa läsnä, mutta olen keskustellut asiasta tapahtumien aikaan useiden henkilöiden kanssa. He ovat olleet suunnittelussa mukana virkansa tai työtehtäviensä puolesta.

Minulla on sellainen käsitys, että Vepsäläinen piti asemien lyhentämistä aluksi keinona osoittaa rahansäästöä, jolla voi perustella automatisointia. Asian taustaksi on hyvä palauttaa mieliin, että vuoden 2005 aikoihin länsimetron uskottiin maksavan noin 400 M ja automatisoinnin maksavan toteutustavasta riippuen noin 40 miljoonaa, siis 10 % länsimetron hinnasta. Näissä oloissa näytti suunnilleen siltä, että asemien kolmanneksen kustannussäästö voisi kuitata automaatin kustannuksen.

Ja mitä toisaalta tulee kapasiteettiin, ei ollut kauan siitä, kun metroliikenteessä oli siirrytty 4-vaunuisista junista 6-vaunuisiin ja pidennetty vuoroväli 3 minuutista 4 minuuttiin. Elokuuhun 2002 ajettiin 3 min. vuoroväliä ja marraskuun alusta 2002 neljää minuuttia. 20 vuotta oli siis metroa ajettu 4-vaunuisin junin 6-vaunun asemilla.

Kun sitten, jo 2006, alkoi käydä selväksi, että sekä automatisointi että länsimetro maksavatkin huomattavasti enemmän kun millä hinnalla kumpikin oli myyty poliitikoille, asemien lyhentämisen ajatus sai uuden merkityksen. Syy- ja seuraus vaihtoivat paikkaa. Eli asemat piti lyhentää, jotta automaatti kävisi välttämättömäksi, kun sitä ei enää pystynyt todistamaan taloudellisesti kannattavaksi. Niinpä lopulta kävi niin, että LVM:n ja siellä Juhani Tervalan nihkeys rahoittaa Espoon metroa kääntyi Vepsäläisen ja hänen automaatti-ideansa pelastukseksi  ja helsinkiläisten vahingoksi. Kun LVM asetti käytännössä metron hinnalle ylärajan, 100 M hinnanalennuksen yhdeksi selitykseksi keksittiin asemien lyhentäminen alkuvuodesta 2009.

Tämän jälkeen ryhdyttiin valehtelemaan, että kun asemat oli pakko lyhentää, on pakko vaan hankkia automaatti ja se on pakko saada toimimaan ennen kuin länsimetro valmistuu. Ja tämä valehtelu jatkuu edelleen, jotta yleisö, poliitikot ja päättäjät pysyisivät siinä uskossa, että kaikella tavalla päin mäntyä mennyt automaattihankinta pitää vain viedä eteenpäin. Valehtelu näkyy myös tässä ketjussa, sillä siitähän oikeastaan tätä keskustelua käydään.

Se, mitä Juhanahi tässä on kirjoittanut, on totta. Se, että automaattihankintaa ei voi keskeyttää ja että se pitää saada tehdyksi ennen liikenteen alkamista Espoosa, ei ole totta. Sekään ei ole totta, että Espoon laituriovet pakottavat automaattiin, edes puoliksi. Eikä ole totta sekään, että automaatin keskeyttäminen tulee veronmaksajille kalliiksi.

Kuten Juhanahi kirjoitti, junat kulkevat jo nyt 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä, ovat kulkeneet jo vuodesta 1982. Ei vaan ole tarvinnut säännöllisessä liikenteessä. Siihen ei siis tarvitse käyttää yhtään lisää rahaa tästä eteenpäin, eikä onnistua tekemään minkäänlaisia muutoksia kumpaankaan junasarjaan.

Jos halutaan ajaa vielä lyhyempiä vuorovälejä, voidaan asentaa jatkuva kulunvalvonta siten, että se toimii kuljettaja-ajossa tai voidaan tihentää pistemäistä kulunvalvontaa, kuten nyt jo on osin tehty. Automaattia ei tarvita, kuljettajat ajavat 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliä tänäänkin Moskovassa ja Pietarissa vuosikymmeniä vanhalla tekniikalla.

Laituriovetkaan eivät edellytä automaattia. Maailmalla ajetaan laituriovia kuljettajilla. Laituriovet vain hidastavat ajoa, koska juna pitää pysäyttää samalla tavalla kuin tavarahissi: hiljaa lähestyen. Niin sen tekee automaattikin, joka mm. siitä syystä on hitaampi kuin kuljettajametro ilman laituriovia.

Espoon asemilla laituriovet eivät ole pakollisia. Varmaan nyt on suunniteltu ilmanvaihto niin, että on seinä laiturin ja radan välissä. Jos sitä seinää ei tehdä, sitten vain tehdään sellainen ilmastointi, joka toimii ilman seinää. Sellainen ilmastointi on toiminnassa jokaisella nykyisellä metroasemalla. Joten turha yrittä valehdella, että ei ole mahdollista.

On aivan selvä, että Siemens haluaa myydä Helsinkiin mahdollisimman paljon ja automaattimetroon sitoutuneet  Siemens mukaan lukien  eivät halua menettää kasvojaan ja myöntää, että hanke menee huonosti, tulee kalliiksi ja on jo osoittautunut hyödyttömäksi.

Meidän helsinkiläisten etu on kuitenkin toinen. Me emme halua kalliimpaa ja huonommin toimivaa metroa kuin nykyinen. Meidän etumme on, että Siemens myy meille mahdollisimman vähän ja ne, jotka ovat tehneet virheitä, ainakin lopettavat virheiden jatkamisen. Me olemme valinneet luottamusmiehiä, jotta voimme luottaa siihen, että he huolehtivat meidän kaupunkilaisten edusta.

Ja jotta se kaupunkilaisten edun valvonta toimisi, luottamusmiesten on hyvä kysyä vastauksia muilta kuin niiltä, jotka ovat automaattiin sitoutuneet ja sotkeutuneet, ja jotka eivät ole automaatista mitenkään riippuvaisia.

Antero

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kumma juttu, ettet tätä ole seurannut aiemmin: 
> 
> *Haltian kiskotyö*
> 
> 
> *haltia*.*blog*spot.com/


Olen toki paneutunut tähän jo aikoja sitten, josta propsit blogin ylläpitäjälle. Kivekkään Otso on tuonut hyvän lisämausteen soppaan omilla kommenteillaan ja avoimuudellaan. Otsolle lisäbongot siitä, että hän kommentoi asioita hyvin neutraalisti, eikä syyllistä ketään minkään aspektin osalta. Faktat pöytään ja sillä hyvä. Niistä voi jokainen tehdä omat johtopäätöksensä.

----------


## Markku K

> Espoon asemilla laituriovet eivät ole pakollisia. Varmaan nyt on suunniteltu ilmanvaihto niin, että on seinä laiturin ja radan välissä. Jos sitä seinää ei tehdä, sitten vain tehdään sellainen ilmastointi, joka toimii ilman seinää. Sellainen ilmastointi on toiminnassa jokaisella nykyisellä metroasemalla. Joten turha yrittä valehdella, että ei ole mahdollista.


Länsimetron laiturioviasiassa taitaa olla nyt (jo) kyse enemmän rakennuslupa-asiasta kuin teknisistä muutoksista. Eli kun ovet on luvassa speksattu, ei niiden poisjättäminen ole yksinkertaista? Mitä lie vaatii rakennusluvan muutos?
Minusta tässä tämän hetken tilanteessa länsimetron laituriovet tulisi kuitenkin jättää pois, ja tehdä käsinajo mahdolliseksi.





> On aivan selvä, että Siemens haluaa myydä Helsinkiin mahdollisimman paljon ja automaattimetroon sitoutuneet  Siemens mukaan lukien  eivät halua menettää kasvojaan ja myöntää, että hanke menee huonosti, tulee kalliiksi ja on jo osoittautunut hyödyttömäksi.


Tunnen ihmisiä automaattiprojektin ympäriltä. Heistä vain kolme taitaa uskoa (tai haluaa interssisyistä uskoa) projektiin. Eli ei siinä kovin monen kasvot menisi..  :Wink:  Lisäksi minusta on paljon suurempi (suomalainen) arvo tunnustaa että_ ei tämä onnistu_, kuin ajaa asiaa väkisin eteenpäin.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tunnen ihmisiä automaattiprojektin ympäriltä. Heistä vain kolme taitaa uskoa (tai haluaa interssisyistä uskoa) projektiin. Eli ei siinä kovin monen kasvot menisi..  Lisäksi minusta on paljon suurempi arvo tunnustaa että ei onnistu, kuin ajaa asiaa väkisin eteenpäin.


Itse asiassa menisi kymmenien ihmisten kasvot, jos aivan tarkkoja ollaan. Mutta koska suomalaiseen mentaliteettiin ei kuulu omien virheiden myöntäminen, mennään sitten takapuoli edellä puuhun, vaikka jokainen näkee jo ennalta, että nyt sattuu Juhaa leukaan ja pahasti sattuukin.

----------


## 339-DF

Muutama kuukausi siinä meni, mutta nyt HKL:n tuore johtokunta on saatu palautettua ruotuun. Viime kokouksessa kaikki meni jo ehdotusten mukaan, muun muassa automaattimetron paririvinen tilannekatsaus.

----------


## Antero Alku

Hesari kirjoittaa tänään HKL:n delegaation tutustumismatkasta Nürnebergiin. Artikkeli korostaa sitä, että vaikeuksista huolimatta Siemens onnistui saamaan yhden tunneliradan eli linjojen U2 ja U3 kuljettajattoman liikenteen toimimaan. Syy linjan U1 kuljettajattomuudesta luoppumiseen oli kuljettajattomuuden kannattamattomuus, ei siis se, ettei Siemens pysty toimittamaan automaattia.

Asiat ovat sinänsä oikein, mutta jutusta puuttuu se, mitä näilllä asioilla on merkitystä HKL:n automaattihankkeelle. Meillä kun on tilanne se, ettei ole tarvetta eikä perusteluita kuljettajattomuudelle, kuten Nürnbergin U1:n kanssa on tilanne. Nürnebrgissä tilanne U2:n ja U3:n kanssa on täysin erilainen kuin meillä. Eli siellä U3:n perustaminen johti U2:n keskiosan junamäärän ja vuoroväin tuplaantumiseen, kun U3 pantiin ajamaan samaa tunnelia U2:n kanssa.

Meillä yhteistä Nürnbergin U2:n ja U3:n kanssa on, että molemmissa on kysymys metroradan laajentamisesta. Mutta olennainen ero on, ettei laajennus meillä nosta kuormitetuimman rataosuuden junamäärää. Eli laajennus sinänsä ei edellytä millään tavalla muutoksia liikennöintiin ja rata- ja junatekniikkaan.

Mutta meillä on aivan sama tilanne kuin Nürnbergin U1:n kanssa. Kuljettajattomuus maksaa, mutta siitä ei ole mitään hyötyä. Itse asiassa siitä on vain haittaa, kun linjanopeus laskee ja matka-ajat pitenevät. HKL ei vaan ole koskaan päivittänyt kannattavuuslaskelmia, vaikka hintalappu on rehellisesti laskettuna vähintään kolminkertaistunut ja henkilökunnan väheneminen on myönnetty nollaksi. Hidastuminenkin lienee jo myönnetty, kun laituriovien vaikutusta ei Vuosaaren vuoksi voi enää yleisöltä piilottaa.

Tällä hetkellä ainoa hyöty on Espoon asemien lyhentäminen, jonka on laskettu säästävän Espoon rakentamiskustannuksia noin 50 M. Vaikka järjestelmän kapasiteetin 33 %:n menetykselle ei laskettaisi mitään raha-arvoista haittaa, 50 M:n säästö ei perustele 200250 M:n investointia.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Meillä yhteistä Nürnbergin U2:n ja U3:n kanssa on, että molemmissa on kysymys metroradan laajentamisesta. Mutta olennainen ero on, ettei laajennus meillä nosta kuormitetuimman rataosuuden junamäärää. Eli laajennus sinänsä ei edellytä millään tavalla muutoksia liikennöintiin ja rata- ja junatekniikkaan.


Tämä väite ei pidä paikkaansa, länsimetron valmistuminen lisää metrojunien määrää ja tihentää vuoroväliä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tämä väite ei pidä paikkaansa, länsimetron valmistuminen lisää metrojunien määrää ja tihentää vuoroväliä.


Mutta saman voisi tehdä ilman automaattiakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä väite ei pidä paikkaansa, länsimetron valmistuminen lisää metrojunien määrää ja tihentää vuoroväliä.


Kuten Tlajunen jo totesikin:



> Mutta saman voisi tehdä ilman automaattiakin.


Eli metron laajentaminen vaikka Kauklahteen ei vaikuta kapasiteettitarpeeseen siellä, missä tarve nyt on suurin. Se tarve tyydytetään tänäänkin, ilman automaattia ja kuljettajien ohjauksessa, joten laajentamisella Espooseen ei ole asiaan mitään vaikutusta.

Se, että länsimetrosta ollaan rakentamassa epäyhteensopivaa eli neljättä raideliikennejärjestelmää seudulle, on eri asia kuin se, että metroa pidennetään länsipäästä. Vuoromäärän lisäys johtuu epäyhteensopivuudesta, ei laajentamisesta.

Epäyhteensopivuutta on perusteltu rahan säästämisellä. Mutta ei ole rahan säästämistä se, että yhdessä paikassa säästyy 50 M ja toisessa paikassa siitä maksetaan 200250 M.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se, että länsimetrosta ollaan rakentamassa epäyhteensopivaa eli neljättä raideliikennejärjestelmää seudulle, on eri asia kuin se, että metroa pidennetään länsipäästä. Vuoromäärän lisäys johtuu epäyhteensopivuudesta, ei laajentamisesta.
> 
> Epäyhteensopivuutta on perusteltu rahan säästämisellä. Mutta ei ole rahan säästämistä se, että yhdessä paikassa säästyy 50 M ja toisessa paikassa siitä maksetaan 200250 M.


Tietysti perustelut automatisoinnista vaikuttavatn ykytilanteessa ontuvilta, mutta silloin kun päätös tehtiin yli 5 vuotta sitten niin tilanne näytti toiselta. Uskottiin mm että se olisi vain vähän kalliimpi kuin kuljettajaa vaativan kulunvalvonnan uusiminen, ja haluttiin ne laituriovet ja lisää vartioita koska ihmisiä näytti tippuvan metrokiskoille vähän turhan paljon ja monet todella pelkäävät matkustaa metrolla järjestyshäiriöiden takia. Länsimetron kanssa sillä on aika vähän tekemistä, lännessä kun ei ole tarvetta kohentaa metron turvallisuutta niillä keinoin kun aiotaan tehdä, mutta idässä on. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Uskottiin


Kuka     uskoi?

----------


## Matkalainen

> monet todella pelkäävät matkustaa metrolla järjestyshäiriöiden takia.


Ketä nämä monet ovat? Minä en ole koskaan törmännyt.

----------


## kuukanko

> haluttiin ne laituriovet ja lisää vartioita koska ihmisiä näytti tippuvan metrokiskoille vähän turhan paljon


Ettet nyt vaan kertoisi vain omista ajatuksistasi? Tätä viestiketjua taaksepäin selaamalla selviää, ettei automaattimetroon pitänyt aluksi edes tulla laituriovia.

----------


## Albert

> lännessä kun ei ole tarvetta kohentaa metron turvallisuutta niillä keinoin kun aiotaan tehdä, mutta idässä on. t. Rainer


Höpö, höpö. Miten usein luet kauhu-uutisia itämetrossa tapahtuneesta hirveyksistä espoolainen?

----------


## 339-DF

Raineria on useasti kritisoitu siitä, että hän kirjoittaa omia mielipiteitään naamioiden ne jonkinlaisiksi faktoiksi. Tässä taisi tulla nyt mainio esimerkki asiasta, kun Rainer sai parissa tunnissa neljä höpöhöpöstä syyttävää vastausta.

----------


## Kani

> Ketä nämä monet ovat? Minä en ole koskaan törmännyt.


Itseäni ei huvita matkustaa metrolla työmatka-ajan ulkopuolella junissa ja laitureilla usein vallitsevan ankeanlevottoman tunnelman takia, mutta en ymmärrä, miten laituriovet estäisivät järjestyshäiriöitä. Ei kai niissä mitään tunnistinta ole, joka jättää nilkit kyydistä.

----------


## Albert

Itse en ole koskaan uskaltanut käyttää muuta kuin itämetroa arkena klo 17 jälkeen, enkä viikonloppuisin ollenkaan muuta kuin itämetroa.
Varsinkin Espoon ja Kauniaisen suunnan busseissa ja junissa on sellainen meno päällä, että pitäisi olla Securitatesin kaveri mukana. Uskaltaisinko Sittenkään...
Hyvä, että tulee edes automaattinen länsimetro. Vaikka toisaalta ei minulla ole onneksi mitään asiaa inhaan länteen, onneksi.

Ja lopettakaa tuon erään tuotteen jauhaminen. Ei täällä idässä ole yhtään kauheampaa kuin muuallakaan. Täällä on monikulttuurinen ja suvaitsevainen henki, pienin poikkeuksin.
Tämä ei ole umpimielinen itseensäkääntynyt seutu, jossa vielä tuoksuvat viimeisten noitarovioiden savut. Se näkyy myös itämerossa. Ottakaa muut meistä oppia.

Eikä tällaiset jutut tähän ketjuun kuulu. Poista ylläpito, mutta myös muut kuin minun.

----------


## Karosa

> Itse en ole koskaan uskaltanut käyttää muuta kuin itämetroa arkena klo 17 jälkeen


Minä taas yritän välttää kaikkea mahdollista liikkumista kaikena vuorokauden aikana Hakaniemestä pidemmälle, meno alkaa olemaan jo aika levotonta. Sörnäinen, Herttoniemi, Siilitie, Itäkeskus ja muut siitä pidemmälle ovat jo ihan älytöntä paikkaa, missä en suosittele liikkumaan kello 18 jälkeen. Minut on kerran yritetty ryöstää Itäkeskuksessa, kerran lyöty naamaan Herttoniemessä. Tämä sen takia koska en polta tupakkaa ja minulla ei ole antaa lyöjälle tupakkaa. Kerran uhkailtu Siilitiellä että saan puukosta jos puhun väärällä äänensävyllä mannelle, tässäkin oli kyse tupakasta. Kerran tai kaks saanut jotain idän hiippareita perääni seuraamaan Kontulassa/Mellunmäessä.

Näistä tapahtumista ja muista olen vetänyt johtopäätöksen että en liiku enään Idässä iltaisin, enkä päivisinkään ellei pakko ole, ja onkin kun kouluun menen.

----------


## Albert

Tapahtuu sitä Matinkylässäkin:
_Matinkylä    Kauppakeskus Ison Omenan vartijat ottivat maanantaiaamuna kiinni  näpistyksestä epäillyn miehen. Mies oli ostosten teon yhteydessä  varastanut Kinder-suklaamunan._
Huh mikä paikka.
Turpiinsa voi saada missä vain. Paljon on kiinni omasta käyttäytymisestä.
Olen asunut itä-Helsingissä  elämästäni 45 vuotta ja käyttänyt metroa eri vuorokauden aikana jo yli 30 vuotta. Ei vielä ole tullut turpiin.

----------


## b10m55

> Minä taas yritän välttää kaikkea mahdollista liikkumista kaikena vuorokauden aikana Hakaniemestä pidemmälle, meno alkaa olemaan jo aika levotonta. Sörnäinen, Herttoniemi, Siilitie, Itäkeskus ja muut siitä pidemmälle ovat jo ihan älytöntä paikkaa, missä en suosittele liikkumaan kello 18 jälkeen. Minut on kerran yritetty ryöstää Itäkeskuksessa, kerran lyöty naamaan Herttoniemessä. Tämä sen takia koska en polta tupakkaa ja minulla ei ole antaa lyöjälle tupakkaa. Kerran uhkailtu Siilitiellä että saan puukosta jos puhun väärällä äänensävyllä mannelle, tässäkin oli kyse tupakasta. Kerran tai kaks saanut jotain idän hiippareita perääni seuraamaan Kontulassa/Mellunmäessä.
> 
> Näistä tapahtumista ja muista olen vetänyt johtopäätöksen että en liiku enään Idässä iltaisin, enkä päivisinkään ellei pakko ole, ja onkin kun kouluun menen.


Voi herranenaika sentään. Ja kaikki nuo tapahtumat kouluikäiselle pojalle satunnaisten iltakäyntien aikana. Minun ei varmaankaan pitäisi enää olla hengissäkään, olenhan asunut idässä jo yhteensä 44 vuoden ajan. Vähintäänkin teho-osastolle hakattuna pitäisi olla. Ehkä vain kuvittelen kirjoittavani tätä kotona. Lapseni ja lapsenlapsenikin asuvat Itä-Helsingissä. Kuinkahan tässä nyt käy? On kai paras ruveta muuttolaatikoita pakkaamaan ja etsiskellä asuntoa Espoosta. 

Pysyttele sinä Karosa ehdottomasti vain Espoossa. Siellä olet turvassa.

----------


## sm3

Olen asunut Turussa Lausteella ja Varissuolla 90- luvulla ja sen jälkeen Kontulassa. 4 vuotta asuin Roihuvuoressa välissä ja takas Kontulaan  :Laughing:   Mitään ei ole koskaan tapahtunut, ja viihdyn hyvin.

Kavereita ollut Venäjältä, Britanniasta, USA:sta, Puolasta jne kotosin olevia. Suomalaisia kavereita ollut tasan yksi. Täys-suomalaisia kavereita ei siis ole kuin yksi ollut, muut täysin tai puoliksi jostain muualta.

----------


## vristo

On muakin kiusattu metrossa. Tämä tapahtui vuonna 1982, kun 12-vuotiaana menin yksi metrolla pahamaineisen Itä-Helsingin puolelle. Pari vanhempaa sälliä tuli metrojunaan pummimaan röökiä ja karkkia. Kun mulla ei ollut, niin uhkasivat antaa köniin. Kulosaaressa vaihdoin vastaan tulevaan metrojunaan ja äkkiä takaisin turvalliseen Laruun. Sittemmin en ole ongelmia kohdannut metrossa.

Mutta, kyllä edelleenkin muistan tuon tapahtuman kun astuin itähelsinkiläisen jengin reviiirille. Älkäähän vähätelkö nimimerkki "Karosan" kokemuksia; nuoreen ne vaikuttavat eri tavalla kuin meihin aikaihmisiin. Myöskin nuoret suhtautuvat toisinsa eri tavalla kuin vanhempiin ja saattavat olla aika tylyjä ikätovereilleen ja käyttää valtaansa surutta.

----------


## Knightrider

Asuin elämästäni ensimmäiset 18 vuotta Idässä, ja pakko on sanoa, että meno on vilkasta - keskellä kirkasta päivää kaikenikäisiä ryöstetään. Tunnen monia alueelta, joita on yritetty ryöstää ja vielä yleisempää on pummaaminen, jota on lähes mahdotonta välttää - rahaa ja tupakkaa tietenkin. En edes yritä laskea, kuinka monta kertaa esim. mannelauma on tullut porukalla minulta jotakin pummaamaan. 



Klo 21 jälkeen meno vasta tosissaan kiihtyy, varsinkin metrossa. Olen välttänytkin aina metromatkustusta tämän jälkeisenä aikana. Myös lievempiä ilmiöitä metrovaunujen henkilökunnattomuudesta ilmenee esim. kerjäämisen ja rettelöitsimisen muodoissa.


Olen samaa mieltä myös siitä, että mitä idemmäs menee, sen pahemmaksi meno muuttuu. Joka tapauksessa hengissä ollaan, eikä teho-osastollakaan ole tarvinnut käydä :Wink:  Polkupyöräni kylläkin siellä vietiin yön aikana ja lompakkokin kerran katosi metromatkalla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Lukekaas noita Tommyn blogin tuoreimpia juttuja. Melko uskomatontahan toi touhu on. Vastaavaan ollaan törmätty VRLeaksissa, mutta aina ollaan kuitenkin lopulta haluamamme aineisto melko nopeasti saatu.

Miksi Länsimetrossa näin? Osaan laskea paljon asioita, mulla on pelisilmää ihmisisten käyttäytymisistä ja käyttäytymisestä, mutta tämä touhu tyrmistyttää myös allekirjoittaneen; jokainen tietää, että tämä ei vastaa likimainkaan alkuperäistä ajatusta Länsimetron automatisoinnin osalta, Siemens tietää oikein hyvin, ettei M100-junia voi automatisoida mitenkään nykyvaatimuksienmukaisiksi, HKL tietää sen, samoin asiasta on tietoinen Länsimetro Oy.

Annoin lausuntoa viime viikonloppuna Pohjolan blogiin; moni kritisoi juttujani, mutta yhtä lailla moni unohtaa, että niissä on itse asiassa asiaakin. Löytyy plokin kohdasta OSA 9.

----------


## sm3

On minultakin yritetty pummia, mutta kieltävä vastaus on piisanut tähän saakka ja tilanne on mennyt ohi heti. Ehkä pari kertaa pitänyt sanoa, mutta ei mitään ikinä ole sattunut. Ovat vain kävelleet ettimään jotakin toista ihmistä  :Laughing:  osa ihan sekasin olevan näkösiä, ei mitään ongelmaa...

Olen kuljettanut jopa kannettavaa kerran kahdeksan aikaan metrossa perjantai iltana metrolla idästä länteen kamppin kaukobussiasemalle. Ei mitään ongelmaa vaikka pari tyyppiä osoitti pientä mielenkiintoa katseilla sitä kohtaan (oli ihan vain kannettava laukussa jonka olin lainannut, eli selkeä juttu, eipä silti kukaan yrittänyt napata sitä)

Olen neuvonut ihmisiä paljon ja jopa kävellyt näyttämään kohtalaisen kauaskin missä jokin paikka on ventovieraalle, eikä kukaan näistäkään ole yrittänyt varastaa mitään tai muuta. Myös pimeänä talviltana.

Ehkä joku kerta en palaa enää tänne foorumille koskaan, mutta jos niin käy niin käy. Pelkääminen on ihan hölmöä, sen näyttäminen on vielä hölmömpää ja se viimeistään provosoi hörhöjä.

----------


## Karosa

> Pysyttele sinä Karosa ehdottomasti vain Espoossa.


No en ajatellut, käyn kuitenkin Roihupellossa koulua, ja joudun toistaiseksi kulkemaan Itäkeskuksen kautta. En tarkoittanut ettäkö kaikki olisi hörhöjä tai päällekäyviä, mutta niitä löytyy - ja paljon.

Lueppa esimerkiksi tämä Knightriderin postaus, hän asuu siellä "paremmassa Itä-Helsingissä".




> Asuin elämästäni ensimmäiset 18 vuotta Idässä, ja pakko on sanoa, että meno on vilkasta - keskellä kirkasta päivää kaikenikäisiä ryöstetään. Tunnen monia alueelta, joita on yritetty ryöstää ja vielä yleisempää on pummaaminen, jota on lähes mahdotonta välttää - rahaa ja tupakkaa tietenkin. En edes yritä laskea, kuinka monta kertaa esim. mannelauma on tullut porukalla minulta jotakin pummaamaan. 
> 
> 
> 
> Klo 21 jälkeen meno vasta tosissaan kiihtyy, varsinkin metrossa. Olen välttänytkin aina metromatkustusta tämän jälkeisenä aikana. Myös lievempiä ilmiöitä metrovaunujen henkilökunnattomuudesta ilmenee esim. kerjäämisen ja rettelöitsimisen muodoissa.
> 
> 
> Olen samaa mieltä myös siitä, että mitä idemmäs menee, sen pahemmaksi meno muuttuu. Joka tapauksessa hengissä ollaan, eikä teho-osastollakaan ole tarvinnut käydä Polkupyöräni kylläkin siellä vietiin yön aikana ja lompakkokin kerran katosi metromatkalla.

----------


## zige94

> Ketä nämä monet ovat? Minä en ole koskaan törmännyt.


Minä? Itse en tykkää sitten tippaakaan matkustaa metrolla, etenkään iltaisin ellei ole välttämättä ihan pakko (ja yleensä ei ole pakko) Järjestyshäiriöitä ihan liikaa verrattuna muihin kulkuneuvoihin.

----------


## Nrg

On sitten vaan tehty metron automatisointiin liittyvästä ketjusta Itä-Helsingin ja muun maailman välinen vertailuketju. Itse olen tullut siihen tulokseen, etten käytä julkisia ollenkaan, vaan kuljen omalla panssaroidulla autolla niin en varmasti vahingossakaan saa turpaan. En Itä-Helsingissä, mutten kyllä muuallakaan.

Mitä ketjun aiheeseen ihan oikeasti tulee, niin kuten täällä on usein todettu, ei laituriovilla tai vuoroväleillä perustella automaattia. Ei nyt, ei viisi vuotta sitten eikä viiden vuoden päästäkään, sillä fysiikan lait tai esimerkkitapaukset muista kaupungeista eivät viidessä vuodessa ole muuttuneet yhtään mihinkään. Metrossa palloilevien vartijoiden määräkään ei ole mitenkään automatisoinnista riippuvainen. Kaikki inhimillistä virhettä poistavat tekijät voidaan tehdä myös kuljettajalliselle metrolle. Mutta kun tämä teknopelleily on kerran keksitty niin ilmeisesti se on jostain tuntemattomasta syystä pakolla vietävä loppuun asti, kustannuksista tai haittavaikutuksista huolimatta.

----------


## b10m55

> Olen samaa mieltä myös siitä, että mitä idemmäs menee, sen pahemmaksi meno muuttuu.


Karhusaari ja Landbo ym. ovat siis kaikkein vaarallisimmat paikat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Raineria on useasti kritisoitu siitä, että hän kirjoittaa omia mielipiteitään naamioiden ne jonkinlaisiksi faktoiksi. Tässä taisi tulla nyt mainio esimerkki asiasta, kun Rainer sai parissa tunnissa neljä höpöhöpöstä syyttävää vastausta.


Mä myönnän rehellisesti että kun väitin että "lännessä ei tarvita turvallisuutta parantavia toimenpiteitä metrossa", niin trollasin mielipiteitä sekä puolesta että vastaan sille tarvitaanko metrossa ylipäänsä mitään turvallisuutta parantavia tai matkustajien pelkoja lieventäviä toimenpiteitä metrossa, ja onko metronkuljettajasta parempaa apua kuin vartijasta jos joku jengi alkaa tosissaan riehua junassa tai jollain asemalla?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...tarvitaanko metrossa ylipäänsä mitään turvallisuutta parantavia tai matkustajien pelkoja lieventäviä toimenpiteitä metrossa, ...


Tätä asiaa on selvitetty ihan pätevällä tutkimuksellakin. On yksi asia, miten paljon metrossa oikeasti on häiriöitä ja toinen asia, miten ihmiset kokevat metron turvallisuuden. Karkeasti sanottuna metrossa on vähän turvallisuusongelmia mutta ihmisillä on paljon pelkoja. Tilanne on samankaltainen kuin lentämisessä. Ja syykin lienee sama: niin lentokone kuin metrokin ovat pelottavia ympäristöjä, joissa ongelmat ovat suuria, vaikka niitä esiintyisikin harvoin. Ja kumpikin on suljettu ympäristö, jossa ongelmaa ei voi paeta, mutta sen näkee, vaikka ei itse joutuisi osalliseksi.

Olennaista on kuitenkin se, että ihmiset tekevät päätöksensä metron käytöstä mielikuvansa perusteella. Kuljettajaton automaatti ei mielikuvia paranna vaan pahentaa. Sillä ihmisten pelot eivät johdu asioista, joihin kuljettajattoman järjestelmän ominaisuuksilla on vaikutusta. Ihmiset eivät esimerkiksi pelkää metrossa laiturilta junan alle putoamista, vaan kaikkea sitä, mitä tämänkin ketjun kommenteissa on sanottu syiksi olla käyttämättä metroa. Nykyisen suunnitelman mukaan pelkojen kannalta positiivista on, että henkilökunnan läsnäolon matkustajatiloissa pitäisi lisääntyä. Mutta sitä ei vielä voida tietää, miten paljon asialla on vaikutusta.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Asuin elämästäni ensimmäiset 18 vuotta Idässä, ja pakko on sanoa, että meno on vilkasta - keskellä kirkasta päivää kaikenikäisiä ryöstetään. Tunnen monia alueelta, joita on yritetty ryöstää ja vielä yleisempää on pummaaminen, jota on lähes mahdotonta välttää - rahaa ja tupakkaa tietenkin. En edes yritä laskea, kuinka monta kertaa esim. mannelauma on tullut porukalla minulta jotakin pummaamaan.


Olenpa asunut Itä-Helsingissä minäkin. Minut on yritetty ryöstää, on uhattu hakata, pummattu on ties mitä (joskus on ollut antaa, yleensä ei), juoppoihin olen törmännyt enemmän kuin usein, ja itsensäpaljastajaankin kerran.

Ai niin, mutta se ryöstöyritys tapahtui Kampissa. Ja nuo muut Leppävaarassa. Tai siis yhden kerran yritettiin Itäkeskuksessa pummata tupakkaa, ja kun ei ollut, kaveri tyytyi vastaukseensa (oli sitten Manne tai mikä tahansa muu raitiovaunu). Ja juoppoja nyt tietysti näkee kaikkialla, pienemmissäkin kaupungeissa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Karhusaari ja Landbo ym. ovat siis kaikkein vaarallisimmat paikat.


Nyt puhuttiin metrolla matkustamisesta ja (rivien välissä) metron varren alueista, jos jäi epäselväksi. Kehä 3:n ulkopuolinen Helsinki ei ole muuttunut kaupungiksi muualla kuin paperilla.

----------


## ultrix

> Ihmiset eivät esimerkiksi pelkää metrossa laiturilta junan alle putoamista, vaan kaikkea sitä, mitä tämänkin ketjun kommenteissa on sanottu syiksi olla käyttämättä metroa.


Irrationaalia kyllä mä pelkään enemmän sitä, että minä, joku läheiseni tai kuka tahansa muu joutuu tahtomattaan kiskoille junan saapuessa ja puristan poikani kanssa metrolla/junalla matkustaessa tämän nyrkkiä, jottei tämä missään nimessä lähtisi juoksentelemaan. Eikös taannoin joku viaton peräti tuupattu raiteille junan tullessa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Irrationaalia kyllä mä pelkään enemmän sitä, että minä, joku läheiseni tai kuka tahansa muu joutuu tahtomattaan kiskoille junan saapuessa ja puristan poikani kanssa metrolla/junalla matkustaessa tämän nyrkkiä, jottei tämä missään nimessä lähtisi juoksentelemaan. Eikös taannoin joku viaton peräti tuupattu raiteille junan tullessa?


Kyllä näitä raiteelle joutumisia tapahtuu. En vain muista miten usein, sillä olen viimeksi lukenut niistä Svenska Dagbladetista. Siis HKL:n metron osalta. Suomesta en tätä tietoa tiedä löytyvän. Mutta raiteelle putoaminen vaan ei ole se asia, mitä metrossa kyselyjen tuloksien mukaan pelätään, vaan muunlainen väkivalta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Kylläpä kaipaan HKL:n edellistä johtokuntaa ja erityisesti Mirvan blogia. Taas ollaan aivan pimennossa siitä, mitä viimeisimmässä kokouksessa on keskusteltu ja tuntuu siltä, että muutenkin Liljan ja/tai Otson postauksia joutuu odottamaan kauemmin kuin Mirvan postauksia joutui.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kylläpä kaipaan HKL:n edellistä johtokuntaa ja erityisesti Mirvan blogia.


Ehkä uudessa johtokunnassa on opeteltu hyvää hallintotapaa?

Tässä muutama lainaus Kuntaliiton ohjeista kunnan viranomaisten toiminnan julkisuudesta:

_Kunnan muiden toimielinten kuin valtuuston kokoukset ovat suljettuja, ellei toimielin päätä pitää kokoustaan julkisena.

Suljetun kokouksen keskustelut ovat luottamuksellisia

Hyvän hallintokäytännön mukaista ei ole paljastaa ulkopuolisille suljetussa kokouksessa käytyjä keskusteluja. Kuntalain 32.2 §:n mukaan luottamushenkilön tulee edistää kunnan ja sen asukkaiden parasta sekä toimia luottamustehtävässään arvokkaasti tehtävän edellyttämällä tavalla. Tietojen vuotamisen asiakirjaan sisältymättömistä seikoista (esim. suljetussa kokouksessa käydyistä keskusteluista) tai sellaisista tiedoista, jotka eivät vielä ole julkisia, voidaan katsoa rikkovan luottamushenkilön kuntalain 32 §:n mukaista käyttäytymisvelvollisuutta, vaikka tarkkaan ottaen kyse ei tällöin olekaan salassapidettävien tietojen paljastamisesta.

Luottamushenkilö voi niin halutessaan kertoa suljetussakin kokouksessa esittämänsä mielipiteet ja omien puheenvuorojensa sisällön ulkopuoliselle. Toimielimen muiden jäsenten käyttämien puheenvuorojen julkista selostamista tai julkaisemista ei sen sijaan voida pitää asianmukaisena._

----------


## 339-DF

> Ehkä uudessa johtokunnassa on opeteltu hyvää hallintotapaa?


HKL ja hyvä hallintotapa ovat kyllä esiintyneet julkisuudessa tiuhaan yhdessä, vaikka vähän eri näkökulmasta. Mutta olisiko johtokunnan jäseniä tosiaan painostettu vaikenemaan?

----------


## hmikko

En tule mieleen esimerkkitapausta siitä, että noita ohjeita olisi rikottu. Bloggaajathan ovat sanoneet sen, mitä pöytäkirjoissakin on, ja avanneet sitten omaa ajatteluaan. Lautakunnan äänten jakautuminen on myös julkista tietoa joka tapauksessa. Soininvaara on osaltaan monessakin blogikirjoituksessa maininnut, että ei voi kertoa jonkun lautakunnassa käydyn keskustelun sisältöä, mutta toteaa yleisesti, että joku asia on sille tai tälle puolueelle kynnyskysymys. Yleensä nämäkin ovat yleisesti tiedossa valmiiksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> En tule mieleen esimerkkitapausta siitä, että noita ohjeita olisi rikottu.


Kyllä niitäkin löytää, jos etsii. Automaattimetroasiassahan bloggareita on juuri kiitelty siitä, että he avaavat asiaa enemmän, kuin mitä pöytäkirjoissa lukee. Jos pöytäkirjassa lukee "Automaattimetron tilannekatsaus. Asiasta selostus kokouksessa. Päätös: Liikennelaitos -liikelaitoksen johtokunta päätti merkitä tiedoksi asiasta saadun informaation.", niin ei siitä hirveästi voi avata kertomatta kokouksessa käydystä keskustelusta.

----------


## Kani

Hyvä kysymys olisikin, miksi niin suuri osa poliittisesta päätöksenteosta on piilotettu lautakuntiin ja valiokuntiin, luottamuksellisuuden ja salaisuuden verhon taakse. Kuvio on nyt sekä kunnissa että eduskunnassa se, että lauta/valiokunnissa tehdään todellinen päätöstyö, ja kansa voi vapaasti seurata ainoastaan näytösluontoisia valtuuston kokouksia / täysistuntoja. Niissä sitten puhutaan kansalle sitä mitä kansan oletetaan haluavan kuulla ja vain leikitään päättämistä. 

Pahimmillaan tästä on tuloksena juuri automaattimetron päätöksenteon kaltainen demokratian irvikuva. Tai eduskunnan kyselytunti, jossa edustajat itsekään eivät osaa aina peittää ivaansa tälle torstaiteatterille.

Mm. eduskunnan valiokuntien kokouksia on vaadittu julkisiksi, mihin kansanedustajat ovat sanoneet, että sitten siellä ei voi puhua asioista, vaan keskustelut on käytävä jossain kokousten ulkopuolella. Toisin sanoen edustajamme haluavat päättää asioista kansalta piilossa, eivätkä kannata avointa demokratiaa.

----------


## petteri

> Hyvä kysymys olisikin, miksi niin suuri osa poliittisesta päätöksenteosta on piilotettu lautakuntiin ja valiokuntiin, luottamuksellisuuden ja salaisuuden verhon taakse. Kuvio on nyt sekä kunnissa että eduskunnassa se, että lauta/valiokunnissa tehdään todellinen päätöstyö, ja kansa voi vapaasti seurata ainoastaan näytösluontoisia valtuuston kokouksia / täysistuntoja. Niissä sitten puhutaan kansalle sitä mitä kansan oletetaan haluavan kuulla ja vain leikitään päättämistä.


Minusta on hyvä ratkaisu, että asioita valmistellaan ja niistä keskustellaan ennen kuin tehdään päätöksiä. 




> Mm. eduskunnan valiokuntien kokouksia on vaadittu julkisiksi, mihin kansanedustajat ovat sanoneet, että sitten siellä ei voi puhua asioista, vaan keskustelut on käytävä jossain kokousten ulkopuolella. Toisin sanoen edustajamme haluavat päättää asioista kansalta piilossa, eivätkä kannata avointa demokratiaa.


Kyllä eduskunnassakin asiosta pitää olla mahdollista laajemmin keskustella ilman että media kyttää jokaista varomatonta sanaa, väärinkäsitystä tai argumentointivirhettä.

Jos valiokuntien kokoukset olisivat julkisia, ne olisivat luonteeltaan aivan liian poliittisia ja asioiden valmistelu kärsisi.

----------


## hylje

Jos avoin demokratia on juttu, kestävä pohja sille löytyy vasta suorasta demokratiasta. Vallan keskittäminen johtaa välttämättä henkilöihin, jotka median silmän väittäessä sopivat asiat suljettujen ovien takana. 

Itse olen sillä kannalla, että koko kansan etua voi ajaa vain koko kansa itse. Erityisesti suljettujen ovien takana on vahva houkutus ja heikot seuraamukset päättää asiat kotiinpäin, pienen poliitikkoryhmän edun mukaan. Sellainen ei kuulu tasavaltaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä niitäkin löytää, jos etsii.


Pitäisköhän nyt hokea jlf-tyyliin, että lähde lähde lähde?

----------


## kuukanko

> Pitäisköhän nyt hokea jlf-tyyliin, että lähde lähde lähde?


Vaikkapa http://liljat.fi/2013/03/hkl-3-torip...syo-ratikoita/ (kohta "Automaattimetron tilannekatsaus") verrattuna pöytäkirjaan (http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...nekatsaus.html).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kylläpä kaipaan HKL:n edellistä johtokuntaa ja erityisesti Mirvan blogia. Taas ollaan aivan pimennossa siitä, mitä viimeisimmässä kokouksessa on keskusteltu ja tuntuu siltä, että muutenkin Liljan ja/tai Otson postauksia joutuu odottamaan kauemmin kuin Mirvan postauksia joutui.


No, nyt ainakin Otso on blogannut.

----------


## j-lu

> Ehkä uudessa johtokunnassa on opeteltu hyvää hallintotapaa?


Enää pitäisi tietää, miten hyvä hallintotapa koskee HKL:n johtokuntaa, jonka jäsenet ovat kaikki poliitikkoja, puolueiden jäseniä ja toimessaan poliittisella mandaatilla?

Paitsi että kopioimasi kuntaliiton ohjeistus ei liity mainitusta syystä millään tavoin asiaan, se on muutenkin melkoista tuubaa, jos pitää demokratiaa ja julkista päätöksentekoa minkään arvoisena.

Melkoinen rimanalitus palstan moderaattorilta.

----------


## citybus

> Enää pitäisi tietää, miten hyvä hallintotapa koskee HKL:n johtokuntaa, jonka jäsenet ovat kaikki poliitikkoja, puolueiden jäseniä ja toimessaan poliittisella mandaatilla?
> 
> Paitsi että kopioimasi kuntaliiton ohjeistus ei liity mainitusta syystä millään tavoin asiaan, se on muutenkin melkoista tuubaa, jos pitää demokratiaa ja julkista päätöksentekoa minkään arvoisena.
> 
> Melkoinen rimanalitus palstan moderaattorilta.


Ja ennen kuin lähtee arvioimaan moderaattorin rimanalitusta, kannattaa opetella perusasioita suomalaisesta hallinto-oikeuden oikeudenalasta. Luonnollisesti hyvä hallintotapa koskee HKL:n johtokuntaa kunnallisena luottamuselimenä. Sillä, miten jäsenet ovat luottamuselimeen valitut, ei ole mitään väliä sen tehdessä hallintopäätöksiä.

Kuntaliiton ohjeistus liittyy siten kaikin tavoin HKL:n johtokunnan toimintaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaikkapa http://liljat.fi/2013/03/hkl-3-torip...syo-ratikoita/ (kohta "Automaattimetron tilannekatsaus") verrattuna pöytäkirjaan (http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...nekatsaus.html).


Mikä tuossa Tj7:ssa rikkoo Kuntaliiton suosituksia? Sanallakaan ei kerrota käydystä keskustelusta tai kenenkään mielipiteistä mitään. Siinä on referoitu esittelijän esitys, siis "kalvosulkeiset", niin kirjalliset kuin suullisetkin. Ymmärtääkseni nämä esitykset ovat julkisuuslain perusteella täysin julkisia, jos niitä vaan joku osaa pyytää. Itsekin olen joskus virkamiehiltä pyytänyt ja saanut jonkun mielenkiintoisen asian esitykset.

----------


## kuukanko

> Paitsi että kopioimasi kuntaliiton ohjeistus ei liity mainitusta syystä millään tavoin asiaan, se on muutenkin melkoista tuubaa, jos pitää demokratiaa ja julkista päätöksentekoa minkään arvoisena.


Ohjeistushan koski juuri tätä asiaa. Ihan riippumatta siitä, pitääkö sitä tuubana vai ei, se on Suomen lain ja oikeuskäytännön mukainen toimintatapa. Jos ei miellytä, niin voi yrittää vaikuttaa, että lakia muutettaisiin. Nykylain aikana on kuitenkin toimittava sen mukaan.




> Siinä on referoitu esittelijän esitys, siis "kalvosulkeiset", niin kirjalliset kuin suullisetkin. Ymmärtääkseni nämä esitykset ovat julkisuuslain perusteella täysin julkisia, jos niitä vaan joku osaa pyytää.


Ainakaan suulliset esitykset kokouksissa eivät ole julkisia. Kalvojenkaan suhteen asia ei ole yksiselitteinen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainakaan suulliset esitykset kokouksissa eivät ole julkisia. Kalvojenkaan suhteen asia ei ole yksiselitteinen.


Meillä on ilmeisesti vähän eri käsitykset siitä, mitä tarkoittaa keskustelu ja mitä tarkoittaa julkinen. Virkamiehen viran puolesta pitämä suullinen esitys ei ole keskustelua eikä lautakunnan jäsenen siitä tekemä lyhyt referaatti tee kokouksesta sinänsä julkista. Jos esityksen nauhottaisi ja panisi nettiin, niin se olisi jo eri asia.

Mikä noista kalvojen julkisuudesta tekee mielestäsi moniselitteistä? Ymmärrän, että virkamies haluaisi ajatella noin, mutta julkisuuslain mukaan kuitenkin asiakirja on julkinen, ellei sen salaamiseen ole laissa erikseen mainittua syytä. Asiakirjaksi tuollainen ppt on hyvinkin laskettavissa, kuten ovat muistiotkin.

Mietin tässä vielä keskeneräisyysperiaatetta  lautakunnillehan usein annetaan tiedoksi asioita, joiden valmistelua vielä jatketaan ennen päätöksentekoa. Niiden osalta tulkitsisin, että tiedonantovaiheessa julkiseksi tulee se tieto, joka on lautakunnallekin annettu, ellei se erikseen ole salassapidettävää. Mutta onkohan tämä tulkintani oikea?

----------


## Albert

> Luottamushenkilö voi niin halutessaan kertoa suljetussakin  kokouksessa esittämänsä mielipiteet ja omien puheenvuorojensa sisällön  ulkopuoliselle. Toimielimen muiden jäsenten käyttämien  puheenvuorojen julkista selostamista tai julkaisemista ei sen sijaan  voida pitää asianmukaisena.



Kunnan viranomaisten toiminnan julkisuus

----------


## 339-DF

Onkohan vielä tarpeen erikseen mainita, että "toimielimen muut jäsenet" ei pidä sisällään esitteleviä virkamiehiä? He eivät ole lauta/johtokuntien ym jäseniä, vaan paikalla ainoastaan virkansa puolesta. Siten virkamiehen esitys tai sen referointi ei sisälly tuohon rajoitukseen, jossa suositellaan, ettei toimielinten jäsenten puheenvuoroista kertoisi muut kuin ao. jäsen itse.

----------


## kuukanko

> Meillä on ilmeisesti vähän eri käsitykset siitä, mitä tarkoittaa keskustelu ja mitä tarkoittaa julkinen. Virkamiehen viran puolesta pitämä suullinen esitys ei ole keskustelua eikä lautakunnan jäsenen siitä tekemä lyhyt referaatti tee kokouksesta sinänsä julkista. Jos esityksen nauhottaisi ja panisi nettiin, niin se olisi jo eri asia.


Kyllä referointi täyttää minusta määritelmän asian kertomisesta julkisuuteen, siinähän kerrotaan osa keskustelusta. Ja millä perusteella salassapitovelvoite ei koskisi lautakunnan kokouksessa olevien esittelijöiden ja asiantuntijoiden puheenvuoroja?




> Mikä noista kalvojen julkisuudesta tekee mielestäsi moniselitteistä?


Se, luokitellaanko niitä viranomaisen asiakirjoiksi vai ei. Ne voidaan hyvin luokitella myös valmisteluun käytettäviksi väliaikaisiksi asiakirjoiksi, jotka eivät kuulu arkistolainsäädännön piiriin, jolloin ne eivät kuulu julkisuuslain piiriin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä referointi täyttää minusta määritelmän asian kertomisesta julkisuuteen, siinähän kerrotaan osa keskustelusta.


Ei virkamiehen luennointi ole keskustelua. Lautakunnan jäsenten puheenvuorot ovat keskustelua.




> Ja millä perusteella salassapitovelvoite ei koskisi lautakunnan kokouksessa olevien esittelijöiden ja asiantuntijoiden puheenvuoroja?


Sillä perusteella, että esittelijät ja asiantuntijat eivät ole lautakunnan jäseniä. 




> Se, luokitellaanko niitä viranomaisen asiakirjoiksi vai ei. Ne voidaan hyvin luokitella myös valmisteluun käytettäviksi väliaikaisiksi asiakirjoiksi, jotka eivät kuulu arkistolainsäädännön piiriin, jolloin ne eivät kuulu julkisuuslain piiriin.


Pitäisi saada ennakkotapaus.

----------


## j-lu

> Luonnollisesti hyvä hallintotapa koskee HKL:n johtokuntaa kunnallisena luottamuselimenä. Sillä, miten jäsenet ovat luottamuselimeen valitut, ei ole mitään väliä sen tehdessä hallintopäätöksiä.


Kun saa sossusta toimeentulotukipäätöksen, se on hallintopäätös. Kun joku päättää, että jatketaanko automaattimetron kanssa vai ei, kyse on poliittisesta päätöksestä. HKL:n johtokunta ei tee hallintopäätöksiä. Päätökset ovat poliittisia. Näitä rajoja ei voi lässyttämällä hämärtää. 




> Kuntaliiton ohjeistus liittyy siten kaikin tavoin HKL:n johtokunnan toimintaan.


Kuntaliiton ohjeistus tekee pilkkaa demokratiasta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei virkamiehen luennointi ole keskustelua. Lautakunnan jäsenten puheenvuorot ovat keskustelua.
> 
> Sillä perusteella, että esittelijät ja asiantuntijat eivät ole lautakunnan jäseniä.


Minusta yrität nyt ohittaa selkeän periaatteen (tietojen vuotaminen asiakirjaan sisältymättömistä seikoista ei ole hyvän hallintokäytännön mukaista, poikkeuksena omat mielipiteet ja omien puheenvuorojen sisältö) halkomalla hiuksia keskustelu-sanan merkityksestä ja lautakunnan jäsenyydestä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta yrität nyt ohittaa selkeän periaatteen (tietojen vuotaminen asiakirjaan sisältymättömistä seikoista ei ole hyvän hallintokäytännön mukaista, poikkeuksena omat mielipiteet ja omien puheenvuorojen sisältö) halkomalla hiuksia keskustelu-sanan merkityksestä ja lautakunnan jäsenyydestä.


Heh. Ei lautakunna jäsenyydestä tarvitse halkoa hiuksia, se on hyvin yksiselitteinen asia. Mutta mä luulen, ettei meidän kannata jatkaa tätä kinaa. Mä lähestyn asiaa tiedonjanoisen kuntalaisen näkökulmasta, jolloin lähden siitä, että kaikki tieto on voitava kertoa ulospäin, ellei se erikseen ole nimenomaisesti salaiseksi leimattua. Sä taas lähestyt perinteisestä virkamiesnäkökulmasta, jossa mitään ei kerrota kenellekään, jos ei ole aivan pakko, ja vaikka olisi pakko, ei kerrota sittenkään. Molempien näkökulmat ovat ymmärrettäviä sinänsä, vaikkemme kumpikaan niistä pidä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:13 ----------




> Kuntaliiton ohjeistus tekee pilkkaa demokratiasta.


Hyvä on muistaa myös se, ettei Kuntaliitto varsinaisesti ole mikään auktoriteetti, johon viitata. Se on kuntien yhteistyöelin vähän samalla tavalla kuin työnantajaliitot vs. työntekijäliitot. Kuntaliitolla on monessakin asiassa sellaisia kantoja ja näkemyksiä, joihin esimerkiksi ammattiliitot eivät lainkaan yhdy.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei lautakunna jäsenyydestä tarvitse halkoa hiuksia, se on hyvin yksiselitteinen asia.


Ei sekään aivan, jäseniä kun on sekä varsinaisia että asiantuntijajäseniä.




> Molempien näkökulmat ovat ymmärrettäviä sinänsä, vaikkemme kumpikaan niistä pidä.


Minä en ottanut kantaa sinänsä siihen, pidänkö nykykäytännöstä vai en. Yritän lähestyä asiaa objektiivisesti sitä kautta, millaista toimintaa laki edellyttää. Henkilökohtaisesti minulle kelpaisi paljon avoimempikin toiminta, mutta toisaalta koska minulla ei ole mitään kokemusta politiikasta, en pidä itseäni oikeana ihmisenä kertomaan mielipiteitä, tuottaisiko toisenlainen järjestelmä parempia päätöksiä.




> Hyvä on muistaa myös se, ettei Kuntaliitto varsinaisesti ole mikään auktoriteetti, johon viitata.


Minä näen, että tuolla aiemmin viittaamallani sivulla Kuntaliiton lakimiehet ovat yrittäneet tehdä lyhyet ohjeet julkisuudesta kuntien toiminnasta. Sivun sisällön pohjana on laki ja oikeuskäytäntö, mutta loppujen lopuksi sivu on kuitenkin näiden yksittäisten lakimiesten käsialaa. Ei Kuntaliitto kuitenkaan keksi ohjeita omasta päästään tuollaisissa asioissa, vaan yrittää ohjeistaa kuntia toimimaan lain mukaan.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ehkä uudessa johtokunnassa on opeteltu hyvää hallintotapaa?
> 
> _Kunnan muiden toimielinten kuin valtuuston kokoukset ovat suljettuja, ellei toimielin päätä pitää kokoustaan julkisena.
> 
> Suljetun kokouksen keskustelut ovat luottamuksellisia_


Ainakin Helsingissä, ja käsittääkseni pääosin muuallakin noudattetu tulkinta on, että esittelijän esittelemät asiat ovat julkisia, elleivät ole lakiin perustuvin syin luottamuksellisia. Keskustelun luottamuksellisuus koskee nimenomaan toimielimen jäsenten välistä keskustelua.

HKL:n johtokunnan puheenjohtajana annoin asiassa seuraavan ohjeistuksen jäsenille:

Mitä saa sanoa julkisesti (blogissa tai Facebookissa):

Lautakuntien ja johtokuntien kokoukset ovat suljettuja, mutta juridisesti kaikki paitsi luottamukselliset ja salassapidettävät asiat ovat itse asiassa täysin julkisia. On puolueiden välinen herrasmiessopimus, ettei ihan kaikkea kerrota.
Esitykset ja päätökset saa aina kertoa, mukaan lukien esittelijän esittämät näkemyksetOman mielipiteensä saa aina kertoa, ja mitä itse kannatti tai sanoi.Toisten sanomisia ei sovi siteerata, eikä toisten vaikuttimilla ole soveliasta spekuloida.
Kukaan ei ainakaan toistaiseksi ole tätä kiistänyt, ja muissakin toimielimissä blogaavat luottamushenkilöt toimivat samoin periaatteein. Esimerkiksi Hannu Oskala kaupunginhalltiuksesta, Osmo Soininvaara kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa jne.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:27 ----------




> Ei sekään aivan, jäseniä kun on sekä varsinaisia että asiantuntijajäseniä.


Varsinaiseissa luottamuselimissä on vain luottamushenkilöjäseniä (siis poliitikkoja). Joissakin kunnan osakeyhtiöissä on hallitusten jäseninä poliitikkojen lisäksi virkamiehiä, ja joissakin vain virkamiehiä. Tällöin virkamiehet toimivat virkavastuulla kunnanhallituksen (tai vastaavan lautakunnan) ohjeiden mukaan.

Erityisesti siis HKL:n johtokunnassa on vain poliitikkojäseniä. Johtokunnassa esittelijöinä toimivat HKL:n toimitusjohtaja, hallintojohtaja, metroliikennejohtaja ja raitioliikennejohtaja. Lisäksi läsnäolo-oikeutettuja suljetussa kokouksessa ovat sihteeri, tiedottaja, atk-tukihenkilö, kaupunginhallituksen edustaja ja apulaiskaupunginjohtaja (ja ehkä unohdin jonkun), sekä joissain asioissa ulkopuolinen asiantuntija, joka kutsutaan kuultavaksi.

Nämä muut kuin poliitikkojäsenet eivät kuitenkaan ole toimielimen jäseniä, eivätkä osallistu varsinaisiin päätöksiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos Otso. Hyvä saada tietää asioiden todellinen laita. Tähän meidän on tyytyminen. Niin kansalaisten kuin virkamiestenkin.

Nuo "asiantuntijajäsenet" ihmetyttivät minua. Selkesi sekin nyt sitten  ei sellaisia olekaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nuo "asiantuntijajäsenet" ihmetyttivät minua. Selkesi sekin nyt sitten  ei sellaisia olekaan.


Helsingissä niitä ei tällä hetkellä ole lautakunnissa, mutta sinänsä sellaisia voisi olla.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Johtokunnassa esittelijöinä toimivat HKL:n toimitusjohtaja, hallintojohtaja, metroliikennejohtaja ja raitioliikennejohtaja.


Listalta unohtui infrajohtaja. Pahoitteluni.

----------


## juhanahi

Lisäsin otsikolla "Helsingin metron automatisoinnin historia ja perustelut" tekemäni kandidaatintyön luettavaksi Seisakkeelle:

http://www.seisake.net/eng_2013_hietaranta_juhana.pdf

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisäsin otsikolla "Helsingin metron automatisoinnin historia ja perustelut" tekemäni kandidaatintyön luettavaksi Seisakkeelle:
> 
> http://www.seisake.net/eng_2013_hietaranta_juhana.pdf


Kiitos tästä Juhanahille. Työ on mielenkiintoista luettavaa, erityisesti 1970-luvun osalta. Onneksi on ollut aikalaisiakin käytettävissä.

Kokonaisuutena jää ihmettelemään, miten 1970-luvun kokemuksista ei näytä opitun mitään. Uutta hanketta perustellaan samoilla asioilla kuin 1970-luvulla ja jätetään huomiotta samat asiat, joita ei otettu huomioon silloinkaan. Ehkä suurin ihmetyksen aihe on, että kun liukkaus oli yksi keskeinen vaikeus 1970-luvulla, ongelmaa ei ole pohdittu lainkaan 2000-luvun hankkeen yhteydessä.

Yksityiskohtana jäi mieleen kysymys kuljettajan kävelemisestä junan päästä päähän pääteasemalla. Siitä aiheutuva viivytyshän poistuu sillä, että kierrossa on yksi kuljettaja enemmän kuin on junia. Eli edellisen junan kuljettaja odottaa valmiiksi laiturin lähtöpäässä. Näin toimittiin vuosikausia Brysselissä, jossa yhdellä metrolinjalla oli joka sivulla suunnanvaihto kesken matkan. Yhden kuljettajan vuosipalkalla ei perustella kovin monen miljoonan laiteinvestointeja. Eli eikö missään vaiheessa ajateltu ratkaista tätä vaikeata ongelmaa kaikkein yksinkertaisimmalla tavalla?

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Eli eikö missään vaiheessa ajateltu ratkaista tätä vaikeata ongelmaa kaikkein yksinkertaisimmalla tavalla?


Minusta metroprojektia ei leimaa askeettinen pragmaattisuus muutenkaan. Eihän liityntäliikennettä ole saatu toimimaan vieläkään, vaikka matkustaja voisi luulla sen olevan tärkeä osa matkaa kodin ja metroaseman välillä. Joten organisaatio-ongelmien ratkaiseminen koettelemattomalla huipputekniikalla on ihan johdonmukaista.

----------


## hmikko

Juttu päivän Hesarissa: Siemensin säätämistä metrojunista löytyi vikoja

Luemma HKL:n olisi pitänyt saada ensimmäiset automatisoidut junat katsastuksesta läpi ennen juhannusta, mutta vehkeet ei toimi.




> Tämän viikon loppukatsastuksessa junista löytyi vikoja ovissa ja hätäjarruissa. Myös merkkivaloissa on häikkää.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Viat tulivat yllätyksenä, kertoi projektista HKL:llä vastaava Kimmo Reiman.
> 
> "Siemensiltä ei tullut mitään ennakkovaroitusta. Niin oli sovittu, että Siemens tuo valmiit junat katsastukseen."

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kumma, että suurimmalle osalle Joukkoliikennefoorumilla ei tullut yllätyksenä, että vikoja löytyi. Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että mitä tahansa jos yrittäisinkään saada kaupaksi, palkkaisin myyjän Siemensiltä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Kani

"Vuorovälien odotetaan lyhenevän automatisoinnin ansiosta ainakin 2,5 minuuttiin, ja metron kuljetuskapasiteetin uskotaan kasvavan."

http://www.itviikko.fi/teknologia/20...in/201310895/7

----------


## Antero Alku

> http://www.itviikko.fi/teknologia/20...in/201310895/7


Alkujaan noin 100 miljoonan euron urakka on Reimanin mukaan pysynyt budjetissa, vaikka julkisuudessa muuta on väitettykin. Nykyinen kustannusarvio on noin 170 miljoonaa euroa,...

En malta olla poimimatta tätä lievästi sanoen myötäsukaista tulkintaa. Hanke myytiin valtuustolle 70 miljoonalla eurolla, johon perustuivat myös kannattavuuslaskelmat. Hinta on eri selityksin noussut moneen kertaan, samoin käyttökustannukset, ja merkittävimmät hyödyt on myönnetty olemattomiksi. Lisäksi 170 M ei ole hankkeen koko hinta, sillä siitä puuttuvat vielä vanhojen asemien muutokset, uusi valvomorakennus ja se, mitä joudutaan tekemään vanhoissa tunneleissa. Minun laskelmieni mukaan nyt jo on palanut ainakin 200 M. Siemensiltä on mahdollisesti tulossa hinnankorotusvaatimus ja kaikkia vanhan radan ja asemien töitä ei ole vielä edes suunniteltu. 70 miljoonan hankkeen loppusumma tullee olemaan luokkaa 250 M. Hyödyt? Näkisin mielelläni päivitetyn kannattavuuslaskelman.

Minusta olisi rehellistä puhua siitä, että metron osittain vanhentunut liikenteen ohjauksen ja hallinnan tekniikka haluttiin uusia, mille tietenkin kelvollinen peruste on, että uutta tuli hankittavaksi joka tapauksessa 14 km:n verran. Teknisten järjestelmien uusinta on aina edessä joskus, ja sen olisi voinut sanoa myös valtuustolle perusteluksi. Tavallaanhan niin sanottiinkin, mutta sitten lipesi käsi ajokahvasta. Kun haluttiin alkaa hienostella sanalla automaatti, mikä maksoi muutaman kymmenen miljoonaa välttämättömän uusintainvestoinnin yli. Automaattihan oli ja on tekniikan uusimisen kannalta turha asia, joten sille piti alkaa keksiä perusteluita, joille ei ollut mitään perusteita.

Tässä vaiheessa kun asiaa katsoo, niin homma olisi mennyt aivan varmasti putkeen toimittajasta riippumatta, kun olisi todettu kunnon insinöörin tapaan, että meillä on nyt 1980-luvun juuri peruskorjattuja junia, joilla ajetaan vielä 20 vuotta. Joten siksi ostetaan sellainen uusi järjestelmä, jossa vanhat junat toimivat sellaisenaan. Koska ei ole järkeä peruskorjata junia uudelleen, jotta niihin voitaisiin vaihtaa sellainen tekniikka, joka täyttää kuljettajattoman ajon kansainväliset vaatimukset. Ei ainoastaan niitä vaatimuksia, joita ei pystytty täyttämään samoilla junilla 1970-luvulla.

Sillä nämä viivästyksethän näyttävät julkisuuteen tulleiden selitysten mukaan liittyvän nimenomaan siihen, että vanhojen junien muuttaminen on vaikeata, kallista ja mitä ilmeisimmin oikeastaan mahdotonta katsomatta asioita läpi sormien. Laituriovet ovat olleet toinen päänsärky, josta myös olisi vältytty, kun asiat olisi tehty oikein.

Kuljettajaton ajohan ei ole mikään ihme. Saksassa on ratikatkin ajaneet automaattisesti jo yli 30 vuotta, samalla systeemillä, jota yritettiin Helsingissä silloin 1970-luvulla.

Antero

----------


## ViviP

"Vuorovälien odotetaan lyhenevän automatisoinnin ansiosta ainakin 2,5 minuuttiin, ja metron kuljetuskapasiteetin uskotaan kasvavan."

Asiasta uutisoitiin oikein radiossakin. Linkin jutun kuvateksti on kyllä hilpeä. Uskonasiasta selkeästi on kysymys ja odotuskin on luonnollisesti kova, koska Länsimetroon on louhittu vain tynkäasemat.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

Syyskuun Strassenbahn Magazinessa on artikkeli Stadtbahn B -vaunusta, joka on tullut 40 vuoden ikään. Ensimmäiset 3 vaunua tulivat henkilöliikenteeseen vuonna 1973.

Artikkeli liittyy automaattimetroon siten, että Stadtbahn B -vaunut olivat Stadtbahnin kehittämisen alkuvaiheen kompromissi, joka korvasi Stadtbahn A -vaunut. A-vaunujen piti olla Ruhrin alueen 440 km:n Stadtbahn-järjestelmän automaattinen vaunukalusto, mutta niitä ei kuitenkaan koskaan tehty.

A-vaunua suunniteltiin 36-metriseksi vaunupariksi, joka muodostuu kahdesta 18 metriä pitkästä 4-akselisesta 2,65 metriä leveästä vaunusta. A-vaunun esikuvana oli Münchenin metron 2,9 metriä leveä kalusto. Meidän M100-junien tapaan vaunupari oli kytketty kiinteästi yhteen, mutta kulkua vaunujen välillä ei ole. Teliväli oli 12 metriä ja vaunussa oli 3 sivuovea. Vaunun piti toimia 750 voltin sivukiskovirroituksella. Stadtbahn siis tarkoitti puhtaasti sitä, mitä meillä nimitetään metroksi, vaikka Stadtbahnia ei kutsuttu suunnitteluvaiheessa U-Bahniksi.

Ruhrin alueella ryhdyttiin rakentamaan kahta rataosaa, joiden piti olla Standtbahnin koe- ja malliratoja: Essenin ja Mühlheimin sekä Düsseldorfin ja Duisburgin välille. Kaikki Ruhrin alueen kaupungit eivät kuitenkaan innostuneet sellaisesta Stadtbahnista, joka sivukiskovirroitteisena ja automaattisena pystyi kulkemaan vain kokonaan uudella ja täysin eristetyllä radalla. Edelläkävijöitä tässä asiassa olivat Köln ja Bonn. Kölnissä oli jo 1970-luvun alussa ollut vuosia käytössä raitiotietunneli, ja Kölnissä ja Bonnissa haluttiin, että Stadtbahnin vaunujen on voitavat liikkua myös vanhoilla raitiotieradoilla.

A-vaunut olivat liian pitkiä katuliikenteeseen ja sivukiskovirroitus sekä automaatti eivät voineet tulla kysymykseen. Siksi suunniteltiin uusi vaunumalli, B-vaunu. 3 prototyyppiä tilattiin keväällä 1971 ja ne olivat yleisöajossa kesäkuussa 1973.

Automaattimetron ja A-vaunujen kannattajat vaativat, että myös A-vaunuista piti tilata prototyypit. Vaihtoehtona esitettiin, että olisi voitu lainata Berliinistä F74-mallin metrovaunuja, vaikka ne eivät soveltuisi automaattiajoon. Stadtbahnia rahoittava osavaltio ei kuitenkaan halunnut rahoittaa A-vaunujen hankintaa. B-vaunu oli jo osoittautunut käyttökelpoiseksi, ja vain kahdella rataosalla eristettynä liikenteeseen pystyvä automaattiliikenne ei vastannut tarkoitusta luoda Ruhrin alueelle yhtenäinen moderni raideliikenneverkko. Automaattijunat olisivat voineet tarjota vain kaupunkien välistä liikennettä, joho oli jo olemassa hyvin toimiva S-Bahn-liikenne.

Saksassa siis suunniteltiin automaattimetroa samaan aikaan kuin Helsingissäkin. Mutta kun 6 miljoonan asukkaan Ruhrin alueella nähtiin, ettei automaattimetrossa ollut mieltä ja hanke haudattiin, meillä 10 kertaa pienemmässä kaupungissa vain jatkettiin. Automaattimetron prototyypit jätettiin Saksassa tilaamatta, mutta meillä tilattiin 6 vaunua, jotka eivät koskaan kuljettaneet oikeita matkustajia ja vaunut päätyivät romuksi. Automaattia yritettiin saada toimimaan 1970-luvun loppupuoli, mutta lopulta oli pakko luopua. Käteen jäi kuitenkin teknisesti mihinkään muuhun yhteensopimaton järjestelmä, kun Ruhrin alueella automaattimetron koeradat muutettiin ilmajohdolle ja raitiovaunuille sopiviksi.

B-vaunuja valmistettin vuoteen 1989 noin 500 kappaletta. Valmetin automaattimetrojunia ei koskaan tehty kuin Helsinkiin, eivätkä ne koskaan ole palvelleet automaattisina.

Tärkeätä tässä historiassa on, että Ruhrin alueen 40 vuoden takaiset kokemukset ja automaattimetrosta luopuminen olivat tiedossa silloin, kun Helsingissä tehtiin päätöksiä siitä, mistä Saksassa oli jo luovuttu.

Antero

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Kerrankin jopa Erkko-Imperiumin lippulaivan HS:n kaupunkitoimitus on päässyt ikiaikaisen hymistelyn sijasta uutisoimaan myös jotain faktaa automaattimetron toteutuksen menestyksestä (vaikka siis ongelmien syy on taas joku mysteeri?):
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Mysteerivi...a1378356954345

----------


## aki

> Kerrankin jopa Erkko-Imperiumin lippulaivan HS:n kaupunkitoimitus on päässyt ikiaikaisen hymistelyn sijasta uutisoimaan myös jotain faktaa automaattimetron toteutuksen menestyksestä (vaikka siis ongelmien syy on taas joku mysteeri?):
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Mysteerivi...a1378356954345


Ja vaikka ensimmäiset automatisoidut M100-yksiköt seisovat edelleen varikolla odottamassa mysteerivikojen selvittämistä, niin silti Siemensille annetaan jo uusi M200-sarjan juna "tarkasteltavaksi". Asiasta uutisoi YLE  Helsinki.

----------


## Markku K

Älkää nyt vaan luulko, että HKL-Metroliikenne olisi M200:sen halunnut antaa kun M100 tilanne on edelleen "hieman vaiheessa". 
Kyllä se M200 otettiin isojen poikien määräyksellä. Metrojohtajan yli on jälleen kävelty.

----------


## aki

> Älkää nyt vaan luulko, että HKL-Metroliikenne olisi M200:sen halunnut antaa kun M100 tilanne on edelleen "hieman vaiheessa". 
> Kyllä se M200 otettiin isojen poikien määräyksellä. Metrojohtajan yli on jälleen kävelty.


Näin mäkin ajattelin. Eikös tässä pitänyt edetä niin, että yhtään uutta junaa ei anneta Siemensille työn alle, ennenkuin ensimmäiset M100-yksiköt toimivat luotettavasti? Nythän Lahdenranta on koko ajan vähätellyt näitä ensimmäisten automatisoitujen yksiköiden vikoja, "arvellaan, että vika johtuu siitä, että junia on seisotettu. Ei niinkään Siemensin asennustoimista" Lahdenranta sanoo. Onpa vakuuttavaa kun syyt perustuvat arveluille :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Älkää nyt vaan luulko, että HKL-Metroliikenne olisi M200:sen halunnut antaa kun M100 tilanne on edelleen "hieman vaiheessa". 
> Kyllä se M200 otettiin isojen poikien määräyksellä. Metrojohtajan yli on jälleen kävelty.


Mä vähän luulen, ettei täällä kukaan niin luulekaan. Näin kirjoitin Tommy Pohjolan blogiin: "Jos Siemensille luovutetaan lisää vaunuja suoraan vastoin johtokunnan päätöstä, niin mitkä ovat seuraukset? Kaipa siinä olisi virkavirheestä kysymys."

Mitä johtokunta tarkalleen ottaen on päättänyt?

Ylen MOT-ohjelma automaattimetrosekoilusta on muuten jälleen nähtävänä Areenassa, kertoo Tommy. Tässä linkki, jos joku ei vielä ole ohjelmaa nähnyt: http://areena.yle.fi/tv/2025289

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä johtokunta tarkalleen ottaen on päättänyt?


Netistähän nämä kätevästi löytyvät: http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...nekatsaus.html

"Lisäksi johtokunta päätti edellyttää, että HKL ei anna yhtään junaa Siemensille ennen kuin Siemensin asennusten jälkeen HKL:lle palautetut kolme M100-sarjan junaa on koeajettu ja testattu metroliikenteessä muun liikenteen mukana."

----------


## 339-DF

> "Lisäksi johtokunta päätti edellyttää, että HKL ei anna yhtään junaa Siemensille ennen kuin Siemensin asennusten jälkeen HKL:lle palautetut kolme M100-sarjan junaa on koeajettu ja testattu metroliikenteessä muun liikenteen mukana."


Näinhän on kyllä tapahtunut. Että senkus vaan lisää junia Siemensille sitten.

On sääli, ettei johtokunta ota opikseen ja kykene laatimaan riittävän tiukkoja muotoiluja.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Helsingin metro -blogiin on ilmestynyt tällainen kirjoitus:
--
http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/...ruttaa-metroa/

----------


## 339-DF

Uusi Suomi kertoo, että jos ihmiset seisovat M200-sarjan junissa väärässä paikassa, ovia ei saa kiinni: http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/6247...-matkustajille

Toimittaja on ollut kerrankin ajan tasalla ja ihmetellyt, että kun nyt tilanne ratkeaa sillä, että kuljettaja kuuluttaa ja pyytää siirtymään, niin automaattijunassa ei ole kuuluttavaa kuljettajaa. Lisäviivästyksiä luvassa.

Tuleeko M300-juniinkin hitaat ulostyöntyvät ovet? Ne ovat minusta muutenkin typerä keksintö  hidastuttavat liikennettä myös raitiovaunuissa.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Uusi Suomi kertoo, että jos ihmiset seisovat M200-sarjan junissa väärässä paikassa, ovia ei saa kiinni: http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/6247...-matkustajille


Itsenikin kohdalle on sattunut samanlainen tilanne pari kuukautta sitten. Silloinkin tilanne ratkesi samalla tavalla kuin tuossa, eli matkustajien siirymisellä junan puolelta toiselle...

----------


## vristo

> Tuleeko M300-juniinkin hitaat ulostyöntyvät ovet? Ne ovat minusta muutenkin typerä keksintö  hidastuttavat liikennettä myös raitiovaunuissa.


Kun nyt tulee vastaavia ovia busseihinkin, niin mikään ei mielestäni viittaa, että tämä "trendi" jotenkin muuttuisi. Itse ajan juuri nyt sellaisella bussilla, jossa sellaiset on ja pidän niitä tavanomaisia vippiovia parempina ja mahdollistavat esteettömän matkustajapalvelun myös ratikka-/bussi-yhteiskäyttöpysäkeillä. Sähköisinä ovat myös varsin äänettömiä.

----------


## SamiK

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut..._vika_selvisi/ 

Metron ajamista estänyt hälytysvalo oli syttynyt kahden johdon väärästä asennuksesta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun nyt tulee vastaavia ovia busseihinkin, niin mikään ei mielestäni viittaa, että tämä "trendi" jotenkin muuttuisi. Itse ajan juuri nyt sellaisella bussilla, jossa sellaiset on ja pidän niitä tavanomaisia vippiovia parempina ja mahdollistavat esteettömän matkustajapalvelun myös ratikka-/bussi-yhteiskäyttöpysäkeillä. Sähköisinä ovat myös varsin äänettömiä.


Näinhän se valitettavasti taitaa olla. Meillä on meininki niin leppoisaa ja matkustajamäärät sittenkin aika pieniä. Suurkaupungeissa ei ulostyöntyviä ovia käytetä ihan siitä syystä, ettei se pariisilainen metrojuna pääsisi ikinä liikkeelle, jos siinä olisi tuollaiset ovet.

Se on totta, että bussissa nuo ovat paineilmatoimisia paremmat, kun eivät puhise matkustajan korvassa. Mutta hitaat nuo ovat verrattuna vanhoihin oviin.

----------


## vristo

> Suurkaupungeissa ei ulostyöntyviä ovia käytetä ihan siitä syystä, ettei se pariisilainen metrojuna pääsisi ikinä liikkeelle, jos siinä olisi tuollaiset ovet.


 Pariisin uusimmissa metrojunissa on juuri tuollaiset ovet:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZKA...e_gdata_player

Samoin kuin vaikkapa Moskovan metrossa:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2wc...e_gdata_player

Kyllä tuollaiset hiukan ulos aukeavat liukuovityyppiset ratkaisut ovat yleistymään päin kaikissa julkisen liikenteen kulkuneuvoissa, ympäri maailmaa. Niin busseissa, ratikoissa, metrojunissa kuin junissakin. Poikkeuksia toki on ja ainakin kaakkoisaasialaisiin metropoleihin hankitaan metrojunia, joissa on mahdollisimman paljon (jopa 8-10 ovea/vaunu) leveitä vaunukorin ulkopinnalla liukuvia liukuovia. Myös esimerkiksi New Yorkiin hankittavat metrojunat omaavat kaikki tietyn sikäläisen standardin. 




> Mutta hitaat nuo ovat verrattuna vanhoihin oviin.


Tänään katsoin sekuntikellosta: tällaisten ovien liike suuntaansa kestää noin 2 ja puoli sekuntia. Ei siis mitenkään hitaat. Tai ainakin muita ovia hitaampaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suurkaupungeissa ei ulostyöntyviä ovia käytetä ihan siitä syystä, ettei se pariisilainen metrojuna pääsisi ikinä liikkeelle, jos siinä olisi tuollaiset ovet.


Ulos työntyvät ovet ovat kyllä aika lailla vakioratkaisu nykyään kaikessa uudessa raidekalustossa. Myös Pariisissa uusissa automaattijunissa (sarja MP 89 vuonna 1997 linjalle 14). Ne ovat yksinkertainen ja helppo ratkaisu, joka ei vie tilaa itse vaunusta vaan vaunun ulkopuolelta. Eikä tarvita monimutkaisia seinärakenteita, joiden sisään liukuovet menevät. Ulos työntyvien ovien etu on sekin, että seinälinjasta tulee tasainen. Kun ovet eivät ole syvennyksessä, ei seinässä ole koloja, johon voi tarttua vaikka laiturilla horjahtanut henkilö.

Pariisin linja 14 on ajellut ilman junassa olevaa kuljettajaa vuodesta 2000. En ole kuullut, että siellä olisi tällaista ongelmaa kuin meillä, vaikka ilmajousituksen lisäksi on ilmakumipyörätkin. Luulenpa, että siellä ilmanpaineella säädetään lattiakorkeus vakioksi kuormasta riippumatta. Meillähän ei metrossa varmaankaan voi tällaista olla, kun tällaiset ominaisuudet ovat liian kalliita ja ehkä painavatkin liikaa. Sen sijaan kuljettajattomuus ei ole ylimääräinen kustannus.




> Helsingin metro -blogiin on ilmestynyt tällainen kirjoitus:
> --
> http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/...ruttaa-metroa/


Tämä on minusta kyllä paljon suurempi ongelma kuin se, jumittavatko junan ovet. Siihen ei kukaan kuole, mutta siihen kuolee, että kuljettajaton juna ei tunnista radalla liikkuvaa ihmistä. Foorumin metrokuljettajat osannevat sanoa, miten usein radalla on joku. Tietenkin metroradalla kuljeksiminen on kiellettyä, mutta sehän ei tarkoita sitä, ettei siellä kukaan koskaan kulje. Eikä kielto minun mielestäni perustele sitä, että kiellon rikkomisesta seuraa kuolema.

Jos nyt muistelen oikein, niin automaattimetroon piti tulla laser- ja videovalvonnat, jotta junat eivät törmäile elämiin tai ihmisiin. Muistaakseni tällaisia systeemejä on Nürnbergin metrossa, jossa ei ole laiturioviakaan. Mutta siellä onkin niin, että linjat 2 ja 3, joilla on kuljettajatonta ajoa, eivät kulje koskaan maanpäällä.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut..._vika_selvisi/ 
> 
> Metron ajamista estänyt hälytysvalo oli syttynyt kahden johdon väärästä asennuksesta.


Voisi maallikkona kuvitella, että uusia johtoja on tullut ainakin satoja automaattiasennuksen myötä. Siinähän riittää mahdollisuuksia väärinkytkentöihin.
Varsinkin kuin maallikko voisi olettaa, että vuosikymmenten jälkeen jokainen M100 -vaunu on yksilö muutosten, korjausten, peruskorjausten yms jälkeen. Varmaan kaikki tällainen on vaunukohtaisesti dokumentoitu?

----------


## petteri

> Tämä on minusta kyllä paljon suurempi ongelma kuin se, jumittavatko junan ovet. Siihen ei kukaan kuole, mutta siihen kuolee, että kuljettajaton juna ei tunnista radalla liikkuvaa ihmistä. Foorumin metrokuljettajat osannevat sanoa, miten usein radalla on joku. Tietenkin metroradalla kuljeksiminen on kiellettyä, mutta sehän ei tarkoita sitä, ettei siellä kukaan koskaan kulje. Eikä kielto minun mielestäni perustele sitä, että kiellon rikkomisesta seuraa kuolema.


Minusta tuossa ei ole merkittävää ongelmaa. Jos kävelet junaradalla voit jäädä junan alle, jos kävelet keskellä moottoritietä voit jäädä auton alle ja jos kävelet metroradalla voit jäädä metron alle. Kaikki nuo on yleensä eristetty asutuilla alueilla ja se on riittävä suojaus.

Suurin osa junan ja metron alle jäänneistä  on itsemurhia, jotka usein aiheuttavat junan kuljettajille henkisiä vammoja. Automaattimetron hyvänä puolena onkin, ettei ihmisen yli ajaneen junan kuljettaja tarvitse terapiaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Minusta tuossa ei ole merkittävää ongelmaa. Jos kävelet junaradalla voit jäädä junan alle, jos kävelet keskellä moottoritietä voit jäädä auton alle ja jos kävelet metroradalla voit jäädä metron alle. Kaikki nuo on yleensä eristetty asutuilla alueilla ja se on riittävä suojaus.
> 
> Suurin osa junan ja metron alle jäänneistä  on itsemurhia, jotka usein aiheuttavat junan kuljettajille henkisiä vammoja. Automaattimetron hyvänä puolena onkin, ettei ihmisen yli ajaneen junan kuljettaja tarvitse terapiaa.


Rautateillä tapahtuu tämän tästä läheltäpititilanteita, joissa viheltimen käytöllä ja/tai jarrutuksella estetään hyvinkin todennäköinen allejäänti. Näitä tapauksia on meikäläisen StetsonHarrison-menetelmällä arvioiden samaa suuruusluokkaa kuin itse allejääntejä.

Näitä ei kuitenkaan tilastoida mitenkään.

----------


## juhanahi

> Foorumin metrokuljettajat osannevat sanoa, miten usein radalla on joku.


Tuntuvat menevän vähän sykleittän, mutta olisikohan keskiarvoisesti pari kertaa kuukaudessa sellainen tilanne, että ajojännite katkaistaan varmuudeksi joko hätäkahvasta tai valvomosta käsin radalla olevan henkilön takia. Suurin osa näistä tapauksista on kuitenkin laiturialueilla tai niiden välittömässä läheisyydessä (juopuneiden horjahduksia, pullonkerääjiä, muita hiippareita). Asemaväleillä kulkijoita on selvästi harvemmin.

----------


## Piirka

> Automaattimetron hyvänä puolena onkin, ettei ihmisen yli ajaneen junan kuljettaja tarvitse terapiaa.


Unohdat nyt, että ei pelkästään junan kuljettaja ole terapian tarpeessa. Ei siinä paljon auta, jos automaattimetron sensorit eivät tunnista kiskoille pudonnutta tulevaa jauhelihaa. Jälkien siivoajat (pelastuslaitoksen kaverit) tuskin pärjäävät ilman terapiaa.

----------


## petteri

> Unohdat nyt, että ei pelkästään junan kuljettaja ole terapian tarpeessa. Ei siinä paljon auta, jos automaattimetron sensorit eivät tunnista kiskoille pudonnutta tulevaa jauhelihaa. Jälkien siivoajat (pelastuslaitoksen kaverit) tuskin pärjäävät ilman terapiaa.


Valinnan työn henkisesti rasittavuudesta pelastus- ja lääkintäammattilaiset ovat tehneet jo ammattia valitessaan. Pelastuslaitoksen hommissa kuolleita ja vakavasti luokkaantuneita tulee vastaan säännöllisesti eli se on ammatin varjopuolia. Toisaalta jälkien siivoaminen on paljon vähemmän rasittavaa kuin varsinainen onnettomuus jos siinä on itse mukana kuljettajana.

----------


## sub

Varsin absurdi lähestymiskulma tämä terapian tarve, mielestäni ei oikein riitä tekosyyksi sille että automaatti ajelisi sumeilematta ihmisen päälle. Eiköhän tuolla hinnalla mitä tähänkin tullaan tuhlaamaan lähtökohtana tulisi olla turvallisuuden parantuminen eikä heikentyminen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eiköhän tuolla hinnalla mitä tähänkin tullaan tuhlaamaan lähtökohtana tulisi olla turvallisuuden parantuminen eikä heikentyminen.


Ainakin automaattia on myyty sillä, että turvallisuus paranee. Tosin sitä on myyty melkein kaikella muullakin mahdollisella, mikä ei ole pitänyt paikkaansa. Ainoa paikkansa pitänyt asia lienee muutamien laitteiden tekninen vanhentuminen. Mutta niiden uusimiseksi ei tarvita kuljettajattomuutta.

Antero

----------


## Albert

Tähän vanha uutinen vuosien takaa.
Kuljettaja pysäytti metrojunan Vartiokylänlahden sillalla koska radalla oli joutsen.
Jos muisti pelaa oikein, niin joutsen pelastui!
Joutsen, no sehän on vain eläin (niinkuin muuten me ihmisetkin) mitä siitä.
Mitenkäs automaattijuna mahtaa vastaavassa tilanteessa toimia?

----------


## Compact

> Tähän vanha uutinen vuosien takaa.
> Kuljettaja pysäytti metrojunan Vartiokylänlahden sillalla koska radalla oli joutsen.
> Jos muisti pelaa oikein, niin joutsen pelastui!
> Joutsen, no sehän on vain eläin (niinkuin muuten me ihmisetkin) mitä siitä.
> Mitenkäs automaattijuna mahtaa vastaavassa tilanteessa toimia?


Joutsenen surmaamisen á-korvaus valtion kassaan lienee nykyään 2018 . Plus metsästysrikossakot ja vehkeet valtiolle?
Kuljettaja ehkä halusi säästää HKL:n rahoja "palkkansa" verran...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tuohan on kyllä hauska: HKL joutuisi luovuttamaan metrojunan rikoksentekovälineenä  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Näitä ei kuitenkaan tilastoida mitenkään.


Hetkinen! Eikös joku LäPi (tai vastaava) koske myös ulkopuolisia tekijöitä valtion rautatieverkolla?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:55 ----------




> Joutsenen surmaamisen á-korvaus valtion kassaan lienee nykyään 2018 .


Harvemmin Vartsikanlahdella sentään laulujoutsenia on. Kyhmyjoutsenen taposta tulee hintaa vain 589 .

Luulen, että yliajo ei yleensä kutenkaan riitä ihan korvausvelvollisuuteen, etenkään jos se tehdään junalla.

----------


## Albert

No tämä joutsenjuttu olikin vähän surullinen.




> Loukkaantunut  joutsen viivästytti idästä Helsingin keskustaan metrolla matkustaneiden  työmatkaa perjantaiaamuna noin puoli kymmeneltä.
> Rastilasta lähtenyt metro teki linnun takia äkkijarrutuksen, seisoi  Vuosaaren sillalla parikymmentä minuuttia ja peruutti lopulta takaisin  Rastilan asemalle. Juna pääsi jatkamaan matkaa sillan yli toista  raidetta pitkin.
>  Joutsen ehti kuolla ennen paikalle kutsutun pelastuslaitoksen tuloa. Se löytyi kuolleena sillan alta.


Mutta edelleen, miten automaattijuna toimisi tällaisessa tapauksessa?

----------


## Markku K

> Mutta edelleen, miten automaattijuna toimisi tällaisessa tapauksessa?


Tämän hetken käsitykseni mukaan automaattiajossa oleva juna pysähtyisi jos joutsen osuisi esteentunnistintankoon joka on oleva pyörien edessä, lähellä kiskoa, koko junan levyisenä. Tapahtumasta tulisi liikenteenohjaajalle käytönohjauslaitteiston (ATS) kautta hälytys. Liikenteenohjaaja katsoisi junan keulakameran tallenteen ja arvioisi mihin on osuttu, ja päättäisi jatkaako juna matkaa vai jääkö se siihen odottamaan apuvoimia. Jos joutsen osuu junaan siten että em. tanko ei liikahda taaksepäin, juna jatkaa kulkuaan. Tässä tapauksessa tieto tapahtuneesta voisi tulla matkustajan kautta valvomoon tai sattumalta juuri siinä vaunussa olevan junavalvojan kautta.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tämän hetken käsitykseni mukaan automaattiajossa oleva juna pysähtyisi jos joutsen osuisi esteentunnistintankoon joka on oleva pyörien edessä, lähellä kiskoa, koko junan levyisenä. Tapahtumasta tulisi liikenteenohjaajalle käytönohjauslaitteiston (ATS) kautta hälytys. Liikenteenohjaaja katsoisi junan keulakameran tallenteen ja arvioisi mihin on osuttu, ja päättäisi jatkaako juna matkaa vai jääkö se siihen odottamaan apuvoimia. Jos joutsen osuu junaan siten että em. tanko ei liikahda taaksepäin, juna jatkaa kulkuaan. Tässä tapauksessa tieto tapahtuneesta voisi tulla matkustajan kautta valvomoon tai sattumalta juuri siinä vaunussa olevan junavalvojan kautta.


Voisiko siis automaattimetro kuljettaa "estettä" mukanaan seuraavalle asemalle asti? Jossa se sitten mahdollisesti havaitaan?

----------


## tlajunen

> Hetkinen! Eikös joku LäPi (tai vastaava) koske myös ulkopuolisia tekijöitä valtion rautatieverkolla?


Nyt en valitettavasti ymmärtänyt kysymystä lainkaan.

----------


## Albert

> Tämän hetken käsitykseni mukaan automaattiajossa oleva juna pysähtyisi jos joutsen osuisi esteentunnistintankoon joka on oleva pyörien edessä, lähellä kiskoa, koko junan levyisenä. Tapahtumasta tulisi liikenteenohjaajalle käytönohjauslaitteiston (ATS) kautta hälytys. Liikenteenohjaaja katsoisi junan keulakameran tallenteen ja arvioisi mihin on osuttu...


Siis allejäänti on varmaa. No eihän radalla saakaan oleilla  :Wink: . Keulakamera on lumen ja jään peitossa ison osan vuotta. Tuossa aikanaan putosi auto metroradalle. Tulevaisuudassa siis moisesta seuraisi yhteentörmäys?

----------


## Minä vain

> Tämän hetken käsitykseni mukaan automaattiajossa oleva juna pysähtyisi jos joutsen osuisi esteentunnistintankoon joka on oleva pyörien edessä, lähellä kiskoa, koko junan levyisenä.


Miten esteentunnistustanko suhtautuu edessä olevaan lumikinokseen? Kuulostaa vähän siltä että jatkossa VR:n juna on kaikesta huolimatta luotettavampi kuin HKL:n. Ja jos radalle on koottu rojua junan suistamiseksi pois kiskoilta (tai edessä on se kuorma-auto) niin auta armias...

----------


## petteri

> Siis allejäänti on varmaa. No eihän radalla saakaan oleilla . Keulakamera on lumen ja jään peitossa ison osan vuotta. Tuossa aikanaan putosi auto metroradalle. Tulevaisuudassa siis moisesta seuraisi yhteentörmäys?


Mielenkiintoista että nyt kuljettajien tarpeellisuutta ja automaattimetron huonoutta perusteellaan jo metroradalle tipahtelevilla autoillakin.

Kuinka harvinaisiin tapauksiin pitää varautua ja mihin kuljettaja voi vaikuttaa? Jos auto tipahtaa sillalta keskelle metrorataa, jollaisen tapahtuman mahdollisuus on toki kovin pieni, yleensä hajoaa virtakiskot ja kulunvalvonta samalla sen kyllä huomaa ilman kuljettajaakin.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tuossa aikanaan putosi auto metroradalle. Tulevaisuudassa siis moisesta seuraisi yhteentörmäys?


Tuossa kuorma-autocasessa oli melkoisen hyvä tuuri sikäli, että varsinainen liikenne ei ollut vielä alkanut ja muutenkin idästä päin (hyvä näkyvyys) tullut avausjuna oli ensimmäinen lähestyjä. Autohan tipahti itään päin liikennöitävälle raiteelle tunnelin suulle, ja siinä on kyllä vauhtia ja mutkan takia näkemäestettä sen verran, että rysäys olisi käynyt kuljettaja-ajossakin jos tapahtuma-aika olisi ollut toinen.

Tämä millään muotoa vähättelemättä tuota automaatin ei-ennakoivan esteenhavainnoinnin heikkoutta; monessa muussa paikassa kuljettajalla on toki mahdollisuudet nähdä yhtä sun toista ennakkoon.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nyt en valitettavasti ymmärtänyt kysymystä lainkaan.


Meinasin siis, että eikö minkäänlaista vaaratilanne- tai läheltä piti -raportointia tehdä, jos valtion rataverkolla meinaa sattua jotain jollekin ulkopuoliselle henkilölle?

Kyllä ne johonkin tilastoon tulee, jos raportointi tehdään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Meinasin siis, että eikö minkäänlaista vaaratilanne- tai läheltä piti -raportointia tehdä, jos valtion rataverkolla meinaa sattua jotain jollekin ulkopuoliselle henkilölle?


Pääsääntöisesti ei. Jos on selvää, ettei kukaan jäänyt alle, niin mahdollisesti alkanut jarrutus lopetetaan ja jatketaan suoraan matkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten esteentunnistustanko suhtautuu edessä olevaan lumikinokseen?


Sattui tämä automaattijuna eilen kulkupeliksi. En kuitenkaan havainnut mitään esteentunnistustankoa. Jos junalla aiotaan tehdä kuljettajattoman ajon koeajoja, eikö varustuksen pitäisi olla se, mikä juna kuljettajattomassa ajossa tulee olemaan.

Oikeastaan kun miettii, niin mikä tämän esteentunnistustangon tehtävä ja tarkoitus on? Jos tanko laukaisee jarrutuksen silloin, kun joutsen tai ihminen on jo junan etupään alla, mitä merkitystä tangolla ja jarrutuksella on. Nelivaunuinen juna pysähtyy suurin piirtein silloin, kun alle jäänyt olio on ajettu yli koko junan pituudelta. Jos metrojunan alla olisi edes raitiovaunujen tapainen ihmissuoja, junan alle jäävällä ihmisellä olisi ehkä teoreettinen mahdollisuus selvitä tapauksesta hengissä. Tosin ihmissuojaan jääminenkin tarkoittaisi samaa kuin osua seinään nopeudella 80 km/h, mutta telit ja pyörät eivät sentään tekisi uhrista silppua.

Ratikassa ihmissuojan mielekkyys perustuukin siihen, että ihminen ja ratikka kohtaavat niin alhaisella nopeudella  kiitos sen, että kuljettaja on aloittanut jarrutuksen jo kauan ennen kuin ihminen ja ratikka kohtaavat  että ihminen ei kuole törmäysnopeuden vuoksi. Nykyaikaisissa ratikoissa ei ihmissuojaa ole, koska etupää on muotoiltu niin, ettei ihminen jää vaunun alle. Rautateillä saman asian on ajanut jo yli vuosisadan karja-aura, joka oli suomalaistenkin höyryvetureiden varuste.

Ylipäätäänhän tästä automaattijunasta ja sen hyväksymisestä puhutaan toisin kuin asia on. Ei tätä junaa ole hyäksytty muuhun kuin normaaliin kuljettaja-ajoon samalla tavalla kuin kaikki muutkin junat. Ei kai tällä junalla ole automaattisesti ajettukaan vielä muualla kuin varikon koeradalla. Ja jos junan varustelukaan ei ole vielä valmis, niin eihän sitä edes voi hyäksyä kuljettajattomaan liikenteeseen. Tosin, eihän sellaiselle hyväksynnälle ole mitään tarvettakaan.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Sattui tämä automaattijuna eilen kulkupeliksi. En kuitenkaan havainnut mitään esteentunnistustankoa.


Eipä sitä taida oikein voida nähdäkään laiturilta käsin; se sijaitsee siis telissä aivan etupyörien edessä, siis niillä kohdin missä ovat myös telin rakenteisiin kuuluvat esteenraivaajat juuri ennen pyöriä.




> Oikeastaan kun miettii, niin mikä tämän esteentunnistustangon tehtävä ja tarkoitus on? Jos tanko laukaisee jarrutuksen silloin, kun joutsen tai ihminen on jo junan etupään alla, mitä merkitystä tangolla ja jarrutuksella on. Nelivaunuinen juna pysähtyy suurin piirtein silloin, kun alle jäänyt olio on ajettu yli koko junan pituudelta.


Näin on. Eipä kai sillä muuta tarkoitusta ole kuin se, että se aloittaa jarrutuksen esineen/olion allejäännin tapahduttua, ja aiheuttaa hälytyksen, jotta voidaan alkaa ihmetellä, että minkä yli sitä onkaan ajettu.




> Ei kai tällä junalla ole automaattisesti ajettukaan vielä muualla kuin varikon koeradalla.


Ei ole ei. Nyt ollaan yöaikoihin käyty jo vähän mittailemassa ja testailemassa jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan laitteita, tiedonsiirtoa ja baliiseja kai lähinnä. Kun laitteistotestit saadaan tehtyä, on kuulemma tässä syksyn mittaan tarkoitus ajella ensimmäiset automaattiajotestit linjaradalla. Yöaikaan toki.

----------


## Albert

Helsingin talousarvioehdotuksen (2014) mukaan "automaattiseksi muuttuvaan" metroon tarvitaan vuonna 2016 lähes 50 kuljettajaa lisää!

----------


## 339-DF

HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Matti Lahdenranta arvioi tuoreimmassa Liikennepeilissä 4/13, että metrojunien kulku muuttuu automaattiseksi vuoden 2015 lopulla ja kuljetajat poistuisivat vuoden 2017 alkupuolella.

----------


## Albert

Automaattimetron tilannekatsaus (Liikennelaitos liikelaitoksen johtokunta 19.12.)
Minä mitään ymmärrä. Mutta hankalalta tuntuu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä mitään ymmärrä. Mutta hankalalta tuntuu.


Ei kai se ole tarkoitus, että tuosta kukaan mitään ymmärtää. Varmaan käsitän väärin, kun saan tuosta sen kuvan, että kaiken kaluston kanssa on valtavia ongelmia eikä mikään muukaan etene mitenkään, ja kaikki viivästyy ja kallistuu. Muuten menee ihan hyvin.

HBL:n toimittaja Tommy Pohjola on täällä vähän avannut tuota sisältöä, mutta ei se paljon lohtua tuo: http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/...i-saa-kiusata/

----------


## Resiina

Näin mennään metrolla
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-Z...it?usp=sharing
eli miten automaattimetroa mainostettiin vuonna 1974

----------


## 339-DF

Automatisoinnin päätöksentekoprosessista on tehty tutkintapyyntö poliisille. Tutkintapyynnössä epäillään HKL:n toimitusjohtajaa Matti Lahdenrantaa sekä apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Sauria virkarikoksesta. Epäily kohdistuu myös muuhun HKL:n johtoon. Tutkintapyyntö on 15-sivuinen ja hyvin seikkaperäinen.

http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/...to-poliisille/

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s126/...%88_060214.pdf

----------


## bussifriikki

Miten muuten automaattimetrolla tällainen tilanne hoidetaan? Kun ei ole kuskia, joka katsoisi peliin. http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387800875785

----------


## KriZuu

> Miten muuten automaattimetrolla tällainen tilanne hoidetaan? Kun ei ole kuskia, joka katsoisi peliin. http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387800875785


Laituriovilla luulisin, ellei sitten joku onnistu jäämään niidenkin väliin. Kaikki on mahdollista, kun ihmisillä on aina kiire eikä kyetä odottamaan sitä seuraavaa metroa paria minuuttia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laituriovilla luulisin, ellei sitten joku onnistu jäämään niidenkin väliin. Kaikki on mahdollista, kun ihmisillä on aina kiire eikä kyetä odottamaan sitä seuraavaa metroa paria minuuttia.


Laituriovi on tässä asiassa lisäriski. Nyt on vain yksi ovi, jonka turvareunat eivät toimi oikein ja estä oven sulkeutumista ja teknistä lähtölupaa junalle. Laituriovien kanssa näitä virheellisellä tavalla toimivia ovia on matkustajan matkalla kaksi.

Laituriovien kanssa onkin ollut hankaluuksia turvallisen rakenteen keksimiseksi. Pelastuslaitoksen näkemys on, että laituriovi ei saa olla rakenteeltaan sellainen, että ovenväliin jäämisen lisäksi on mahdollista jäädä laituriovien ja junan ovien väliin.

Käytännössä näitä tilanteita valvotaan ihmisen silmin. Automaattimetroissa voi olla joko etävalvontaa kameran kanssa tai paikalla olevaa valvontaa laiturivahtien muodossa. Kumpikin on valvovan ihmisen kannalta hankalampaa kuin se, että kuljettaja valvoo junan sivua. Peilin tai vastaavan kuvan antavan kameran avulla jokainen ovi on nähtävissä yhdessä kuvassa, joten ovien valvonta on ihmiselle helppoa. Kun ovia on 3 per vaunu, niitä on vaikea vahtia laiturilta katsellen tai erillisillä kameroilla.

Vuosaaressa on nyt ovikohtaiset kamerat, jotka kuvaavat oviaukkoa ylhäältä. Jokaisen kameran kuva välitetään yhteen kuvaruutunäkymään. Mutta oikeasti kuljettaja joutuu varmistamaan siellä 12 kamerakuvanäkymää saadakseen tietää, että millään ovella ei ole ihmistä välissä.

Antero

----------


## sane

> Käytännössä näitä tilanteita valvotaan ihmisen silmin. Automaattimetroissa voi olla joko etävalvontaa kameran kanssa tai paikalla olevaa valvontaa laiturivahtien muodossa. Kumpikin on valvovan ihmisen kannalta hankalampaa kuin se, että kuljettaja valvoo junan sivua. Peilin tai vastaavan kuvan antavan kameran avulla jokainen ovi on nähtävissä yhdessä kuvassa, joten ovien valvonta on ihmiselle helppoa. Kun ovia on 3 per vaunu, niitä on vaikea vahtia laiturilta katsellen tai erillisillä kameroilla.


Mikään ei luonnollisestikaan estä toteuttamasta kuljettajan näkymää vastaavaa automaatin yhteydessä, mikäli tämä on paras tapa havainnoida ovien väliin jääneitä matkustaja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikään ei luonnollisestikaan estä toteuttamasta kuljettajan näkymää vastaavaa automaatin yhteydessä, mikäli tämä on paras tapa havainnoida ovien väliin jääneitä matkustaja.


Paitsi laituriovet. Nykyinen kuljettajan näkymä  peilillä tai kameralla  on junan seinä, jonka vieressä avoin laituri. Laituriovien kanssa on nähtävä laituriovien molemmille puolille. Ja pitkän junan kanssa laiturioven ja junan seinän väli kapenee hankalasti havaittavaksi. Eli ei voi olla varma, onko ovien ja junan välissä vielä jotain.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Tommy Pohjola kertoo blogissaan, että HKL:n metropapereiden salailu on nyt edennyt poliisitutkinnasta syyteharkintaan. http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/...yteharkintaan/ Tämä salailu koski nimenomaan automaattimetroa  länsimetron salailuista on omat tutkintansa menossa.

----------


## 339-DF

Varmaan kaikki tämän topikin lukijat ovat tietoisia siitä, että metron piti olla automaattinen ja kuljettajaton jo alusta lähtien. Aiheesta ja siitä, miksi kuljettajatonta metroa ei silloin tullut, voi lukea tuoreimmasta Raitiosta. Artikkelin on kirjoittanut samasta aiheesta opinnäytetyön laatinut Juhana Hietaranta, joka on myös töissä HKL-ML:ssä. Toivottavasti tällainen harrastusmainonta sallitaan  jäsenethän ovat lehden jo saaneet, mutta muutkin kiinnostuneet voivat tutustua juttuun kirjastossa tai ostaa lehden Akateemisesta kirjakaupasta. Jos ei se hyllystä löydy, kannattaa kysyä myyjältä. Pyynnöstä se toimitetaan asiakkaalle muuallekin kuin Helsingin-myymälään.

----------


## aki

Laiturioviin on nyt löydetty ratkaisu. Ovien sisäpuolelle asennettava tuntoreuna joka pysäyttää junan jos ihminen on jäämässä laituriovien väliin. Nyt HKL ja Siemens kiistelevät tarvittavien lisäosien kustannuksista. HKL:n mielestä ratkaisusta ei saa tulla heille lisää maksettavaa koska laituriovet kuuluvat automaattijärjestelmään. Siemens on kuitenkin toista mieltä ja esittää lisäkustannuksia. Tämäkin asia tulee ratkaistavaksi välimiesoikeudessa. Lahdenranta ei suostu kommentoimaan älytekniikkaan tarvittavia summia vedoten neuvottelujen keskeneräisyyteen Siemensin kanssa.
Jos lisäosia ei päästä tilaamaan pikaisesti, uhkaa automaattimetron käyttöönotto viivästyä entisestään vuoden 2016 syksystä.

Lähde: Yle Helsinki

Miten on mahdollista että nyt vasta keksitään kyseinen tuntoreuna joka on jo ollut käytössä kymmeniä vuosia Metrojen ja ratikoiden ovissa? Tuntuu siltä että pyörä on keksitty uudelleen ja varsin kallis sellainen!

----------


## Prompter

> Laiturioviin on nyt löydetty ratkaisu. Ovien sisäpuolelle asennettava tuntoreuna joka pysäyttää junan jos ihminen on jäämässä laituriovien väliin.  ---
> 
> Miten on mahdollista että nyt vasta keksitään kyseinen tuntoreuna joka on jo ollut käytössä kymmeniä vuosia Metrojen ja ratikoiden ovissa? Tuntuu siltä että pyörä on keksitty uudelleen ja varsin kallis sellainen!


Tässä on käsittääkseni kyse siitä, että laituriovet ja metrojuna (erilliset järjestelmät) kykenisivät kommunikoimaan keskenään. Metron ja ratikan ovien turvareunat ovat aina olleet samassa ajoneuvossa, jonka ovien väliin joku tai jokin on siis jäämässä. Kahden erillisen järjestelmän keskinäinen kommunikointi on jo hieman haastavampi tapaus.

----------


## juhanahi

> Tässä on käsittääkseni kyse siitä, että laituriovet ja metrojuna (erilliset järjestelmät) kykenisivät kommunikoimaan keskenään.


Kommunikaatiosta ei ole kyse, kyllä ne on keskenään jutteleviksi suunniteltu aivan alusta lähtien. Tai paremminkin niin, että tulevan ATC-järjestelmä(n eri osat) juttelevat sekä junan ovien että laituriovien kanssa ja ohjaavat molempien ovien toimintaa synkronoidusti. Tällä saralla ei sikäli ole mitään mullistavaa uutta. Asiassa sekoittaa ehkä se, että näin ei vielä ole laita Vuosaaren kokeiluovien kanssa: testissä on ollut kyse ennen kaikkea oviseinän tekniikan ja rakenteen testaamisesta, eikä tällaista järjestelmän ohjausälyä vielä ole, vaan kuljettajat käyttävät väliaikaisesti näitä kyseisiä testiovia kaukosäätimillä.

Niin ikään sekä junan ovissa että laituriovissa on toki ollut koko ajan oma tuntoreunansa /vastaavan toiminnallisuuden tuottava ratkaisu. Nyt puheena oleva lisätuntoreuna olisi siis tulossa kuvassa näkyvien, junan ja oviseinän välistä aukkoa tukkivien kolmioprofiilien kärkeen, jotta järjestelmä kykenisi valvomaan, ettei junan ja laituriovien väliin voi jäädä ketään.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Arvon asiantuntijat, vastatkaapas minulle kahdesta syystä:
1) koska en osaa käyttää järkevästi foorumin hakua ja kysyn siksi, vaikka vastaus ehkä foorumilta löytyisikin
2) mitä baliisinoloisia levyjä asemilla on erittäin tiheästi ja linjalla hieman harvemmin? Nämä palikat on hatutettu keltaisella kulmikkaalla kuutiolla ja niissä näyttäisi jokaisessa olevan juokseva numero siten, että numeroiden suuruus kasvaa länteenpäin mennessä

Sen verran toki ymmärrän, että ykköskysymykseni ei liity automaattimetroon, jälkimmäinen kysymys liittyy.

Kiitokset jo ennakkoon.

----------


## juhanahi

> 2) mitä baliisinoloisia levyjä asemilla on erittäin tiheästi ja linjalla hieman harvemmin?


No niitäpä ne, baliiseja. Eivät tosin tule siirtämään samalla lailla kulkutietietoa, kuten JKV:n tapauksessa, vaan niiden avulla juna ainoastaan täsmää omaa paikannustaan. Baliisien välillä paikannus perustuu takometriin ja kiihtyvyysanturiin. Baliiseja on tosiaan tiheämmin asemilla, joissa tarvitaan suurta pysähtymistarkkuutta. 

Varsinainen tiedonsiirto junan ja ATC-järjestelmän välillä tapahtuu kaksisuuntaisen radioyhteyden avulla. Tämän radiojärjestelmän antennejahan tuolla on myös radanvarteen kohonnut (valkoiset antennit kiipeämisaskelmallisissa teräsmastoissa). Perinteiset asetinlaitteen raidevirtapiirit jäävät niin ikään vielä taustalle: ne paikantavat raidevirtapiirin tarkkuudella junat, kuten nykyäänkin, vaikka tiedonsiirtoyhteys katkeaisi. Samoin niiden avulla voidaan turvata ei-automaattiajokelpoisten junien (yölliset työjunat, vikaantuneet junat) liikennöinti.




> Nämä palikat on hatutettu keltaisella kulmikkaalla kuutiolla ja niissä näyttäisi jokaisessa olevan juokseva numero siten, että numeroiden suuruus kasvaa länteenpäin mennessä.


Hattuja on sekä keltaisia että harmaita. Taisipa niillä olla ihan eroakin: harmaat ovat tunnelimallia ja keltaiset sitten ulko-osuudelle kelpaavaa. Numerointi niissä myös on; sen logiikkaa en ole tiiraillut  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> No niitäpä ne, baliiseja. Eivät tosin tule siirtämään samalla lailla kulkutietietoa, kuten JKV:n tapauksessa, vaan niiden avulla juna ainoastaan täsmää omaa paikannustaan.


Kiitokset juhanahille hyvästä vastauksesta.

Kysyn vielä kolmannen kysymyksen? Mikse metroon ole rakennettu jatkuvaa ATC:ta vuotavalla kaapelilla suuren maailman malliin?

----------


## juhanahi

> Kysyn vielä kolmannen kysymyksen? Mikse metroon ole rakennettu jatkuvaa ATC:ta vuotavalla kaapelilla suuren maailman malliin?


Tässä lienee viime kädessä kyse siitä, mitä tekniikkaa mikäkin valmistaja tykkää käyttää. Radioyhteyden hyvänä puolena on ainakin ratatöiden helppous.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Radioyhteyden hyvänä puolena on ainakin ratatöiden helppous.


Ja mikä vika lipuissa sitten on? Niitä käytetään oikeastaan ihan joka puolella maailmaa, sekä metro- että junaradoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä lienee viime kädessä kyse siitä, mitä tekniikkaa mikäkin valmistaja tykkää käyttää.


Saattaisiko tässä olla jotain tekemistä silläkin, että oikosulkumoottoreista syntyy monitaajuisia magneettikenttiä, jotka voivat olla häiriöksi vuotavan kaapelin systeemille. Radiotaajuudet ovat aivan eri luokassa. Ja radiotekniikka on nykyään niin halpaa, että kaapelisysteemi voi olla jopa kalliimpi. En tiedä, arvailen vain.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Saattaisiko tässä olla jotain tekemistä silläkin, että oikosulkumoottoreista syntyy monitaajuisia magneettikenttiä, jotka voivat olla häiriöksi vuotavan kaapelin systeemille. ... Ja radiotekniikka on nykyään niin halpaa, että kaapelisysteemi voi olla jopa kalliimpi.


Tämän kanssahan sitä 1970-luvulla osittain kamppailtiin, en tiedä, missä määrin se vaikutti. Kyllähän HKL:llä eri valmistajien tarjontaa tutkailtiin vuosituhannen alussa, ja eri valmistajat tarjosivat eri ratkaisuja, jo mainittujen lisäksi muun muassa "koodattuja raidevirtapiirejä" - miten lie käytännössä toimivatkaan. Muistelen myös kuulleeni, että radioyhteyttä pidettiin uudenaikaisimpana ja yleisimpänä ratkaisuna tällä saralla, ja sellaisia kaikki valmistajat olivat ainakin suunnittelmeassa jos eivät jo toteuttaneet. Lopullinen syy valintaan on toki se, että lopulta voittanut Siemensin ratkaisu hyödynsi nimenomaan radiotaajuudella toimivaa tiedonsiirtoa.




> Ja mikä vika lipuissa sitten on? Niitä käytetään oikeastaan ihan joka puolella maailmaa, sekä metro- että junaradoilla.


Miten lipuilla hoidetaan automaattijunan tiedonsiirto?  :Smile:     Kyse oli siis siitä, että radiopohjaisessa systeemissä radassa olevien, varottavien, irroiteltavien, aseteltavien ja kiinniteltävien härpäkkäiden määrä on vähäisempi kuin vaikka induktiosilmukkajohdon tapauksessa, mikä taas helpottaa vaikkapa ratatöiden tekemistä.

--

Mainittakoot muuten semmoinenkin asiaa sivuava detalji, että Budapestin tuoreella automaattilinjalla baliiseja tarvitaan laituriosuutta kohden vain pari - meillä siis reilusti toistakymmentä. Syy on siinä, ettei Helsingin metrojunissa ole vapaasti rullaavia akseleita, joilta olisi saatavilla luotettavampaa takometritietoa kuin vetäviltä akseleilta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tämän kanssahan sitä 1970-luvulla osittain kamppailtiin, en tiedä, missä määrin se vaikutti. Kyllähän HKL:llä eri valmistajien tarjontaa tutkailtiin vuosituhannen alussa, ja eri valmistajat tarjosivat eri ratkaisuja, jo mainittujen lisäksi muun muassa "koodattuja raidevirtapiirejä" - miten lie käytännössä toimivatkaan. Muistelen myös kuulleeni, että radioyhteyttä pidettiin uudenaikaisimpana ja yleisimpänä ratkaisuna tällä saralla, ja sellaisia kaikki valmistajat olivat ainakin suunnittelmeassa jos eivät jo toteuttaneet. Lopullinen syy valintaan on toki se, että lopulta voittanut Siemensin ratkaisu hyödynsi nimenomaan radiotaajuudella toimivaa tiedonsiirtoa.
> Mainittakoot muuten semmoinenkin asiaa sivuava detalji, että Budapestin tuoreella automaattilinjalla baliiseja tarvitaan laituriosuutta kohden vain pari - meillä siis reilusti toistakymmentä. Syy on siinä, ettei Helsingin metrojunissa ole vapaasti rullaavia akseleita, joilta olisi saatavilla luotettavampaa takometritietoa kuin vetäviltä akseleilta.


Nyt kun luin tuota kandidaatintutkielmaasi, niin automaattiajossa näyttää tuolloin 1970-luvulla olleen ongelmia mm. liukkaan kelin kanssa.



> Suuri osa automaattiajon ongelmista liittyi liukkaisiin keleihin. Junat eivät aina saavuttaneet liukkaalla LZB:n käskemiä hidastuvuusarvoja edes liukkaan kelin alemmilla jarrutuskäyrillä, mistä seurasi tarpeettomasti täysvoimaisia pakkojarrutuksia, jotka välillä jatkuivat junan pysähtymiseen saakka. Lisäksi vedon tai jarrutuksen yhteydessä ilmennyt luisto häiritsi junan takometriltä saatavaa nopeustietoa, mikä puolestaan aiheutti ongelmia, kun kulunvalvonta pyrki määrittämään junan paikkatietoa linjajohdon induktiosilmukoiden ja junan takometrin tietoja yhdistämällä. Tästä ristiriidasta aiheutui niin ikään pakkojarru, ja lisäksi paikannuksen häiriintyminen edellytti ajon jatkamista käsin seuraavalle synkronointipisteelle saakka.


Raitioliikenteessä tuo liukkaaseen keliin reagointi tapahtuu niin, että kun kuljettaja tuntee (ja Valmetin nivelvaunuissa myös kuulee), ettei jarrutus sujukaan toivotulla tavalla, niin hän käyttää hiekoitusta ja/tai kiskojarrua kokemuksensa ja takapuolituntumansa perusteella niin, että pysäkille pystytään pysähtymään mahdollisimman pehmeästi, eikä myöskään pysähdytän tarpeettomasti yhtään aikaisemmin. Luulisi, että vastaavan järjestelmän pystyisi jo nykyään rakentamaan automaattiohjaukseenkin? Jotenkin niin, että tietokone laskisi reaaliajassa nopeuden ja seuraavaan pysähtymispaikkaan olevan etäisyystiedon perusteella sellaista jarrutuskäyrää, josta se yrittäisi pysyä maksimissaan tietyn etäisyyden päässä.

Helsingin metrojunissa ei tosin tuolloin ollut eikä nykyäänkään ole hiekoitusta, eikä tuolloin metrojunissa ollut kiskojarruja (eikä tämän hetkisen tietoni mukaan ole tulossa M300:kaan, mitä pidän omituisena päätöksenä), joten jarrutustehon säätäminen on huomattavasti vaikeampaa. Näinhän se on toki autoilussakin, mutta täällä taas ihmiskuljettaja säätää jarrutuksen aloituskohtaa ja jarrutusvoimaakkuutta sekä visuaalisesti havainnoimansa kelin ja kunkin ajorupeaman ensimmäisen jarrutustilanteen tuottaman kokemuksensa perusteella.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miten lipuilla hoidetaan automaattijunan tiedonsiirto?


No, manuaalisesti tietenkin? Et kai usko vielä lähivuosina joutuvasi valvontakoppiin?  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Hbl:n toimittaja Tommy Pohjola on julkaissut kirjan Maan alla. http://www.sets.fi/bok/maan-alla/ Kirja kertoo automaattimetrosta ja kuvaus on kuin parhaasta veijaritarinasta  jollainen koko automaattistoori kai onkin.

----------


## Kani

HS ei osannut kovin hyvin peitellä kitkeryyttään vääräoppista kirjaa kohtaan.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Kirja+syyt...a1397528148562

----------


## juhanahi

> Luulisi, että vastaavan järjestelmän pystyisi jo nykyään rakentamaan automaattiohjaukseenkin? Jotenkin niin, että tietokone laskisi reaaliajassa nopeuden ja seuraavaan pysähtymispaikkaan olevan etäisyystiedon perusteella sellaista jarrutuskäyrää, josta se yrittäisi pysyä maksimissaan tietyn etäisyyden päässä.


Takometritiedon ja baliisien paikkatiedon lisäksi automatisoituihin juniin tosiaan asennetaan kiihtyvyysanturi(t), minkä tehtävä liittynee erityisesti mm. juuri tähän liukkauden tai ylipäätään jarrutuksen vaikutuksen arviointiin.




> Et kai usko vielä lähivuosina joutuvasi valvontakoppiin?


No, itse asiassa olen siellä jo ollut, yöaikaan toki. Ennemminkin kiinnostava kysymys voi olla, että koska henkilökunta saadaan sieltä valvontakopista pois... Puoliautomaattivaihe ei pidemmän päälle ole erityisen mielekäs kuljettajan työnkuvan kannalta; vireystilan ylläpitäminen puoliautomaattiajossa, jossa lähtökohtaisesti vain istutaan, painetaan sifa-poljinta ja annetaan lähtölupa, on melkoisen haastavaa. Tässä mielessä, jos ja kun kerran automaattiin tähdätään, on toivottavaa, että maaliin asti lopulta päästään ja saadaan henkilöstö liikkumaan asemilla ja junissa tarpeen ja tilanteen mukaan, eikä nuokkumaan keulakoristeena. Manuaaliajon jatkaminen olisi toki ollut hyvä ratkaisu, mutta tällä hetkellä merkit eivät siihen viittaa.

Tämä ei nyt tarkoita, että pitäisin Helsingin automaattimetroprojektia erityisen onnistuneena tai sellaisenaan tässä tilanteessa kannatettavana. Enitenhän siinä hirvittää hinta, varsinkin kun tiedetään, että hyödyt ovat olemattomat tai vähintään kyseenalaiset, ja riskejäkin on, varsinkin liikennöinnin luotettavuuden osalta. 

Nythän tilanne on se, että itse kulunvalvontajärjestelmän kanssa ollaan jo itse asiassa aika pitkällä. Öisin linjalla ajetaan automaattiajolla, toki vielä säädettävää ja fiksailtavaa riittää, mutta ajetaan kuitenkin. Juna-asennukset, laiturioviratkaisu ja sopimuskiistat ovat sitten oma soppansa.

----------


## 339-DF

Posti toi tänään Tommy Pohjolan Maan alla -kirjan. Teos selostaa reilun sadan sivun verran lähinnä automaattimetrohanketta ja siihen liittyviä kummallisuuksia. Jonkin verran kerrotaan myös länsimetroon liittyvistä kummallisuuksista ja taustana kerrotaan lyhyesti myös edellisen metrorakentamisen seurauksena syntyneistä lahjusoikeudenkäynneistä ja tuomioista.

Jos joku ei ole hankkeita seurannut, kirja on ehdottomasti mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Toisaalta se tarjoaa vain vähän uutta sellaiselle, joka on seurannut hankkeita ja erityisesti Hbl:n uutisointia ja Pohjolan blogia. Kokonaisuutena kirjasta jäi vähän heppoinen olo  taustoihin, selityksiin ja kummallisuuksiin olisi mieluusti paneutunut syvemminkin, asiaa olisi varmasti vaikka 400-sivuiseen opukseen. Toisaalta meitä hardcore-kiinnostuneita taitaa olla liian vähän  kun kohderyhmänä ovat yhteiskunnallisesti valveutuneet, mutta silti "tavalliset" ihmiset, niin ehkäpä kirjan laajuus on tarkoitukseensa sopiva. Tuleehan siinä näytettyä useaan kertaan toteen, millaista suomalainen kunnallispolitiikka, virkamiesvalmistelu, poliittinen päätöksenteko ja asiakirjajulkisuus voi olla. Ja samalla saa kuvan siitä, mitä (ja kuinka työlästä) tutkiva journalismi voi parhaimmillaan olla.

----------


## sebastin

HS ke 21.5.2014
*Automaattimetron öiset testiajot ovat senttipeliä*
http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/2105201...a1400575289388

Artikkelissa on myös grafiikka automatisaation eri osa-aluiden valmistumisprosenteista. Helsingin metron automatisaatio on 57,3% valmis. Lukua vetänee alas se ettei laituriovia ole vielä kuin Vuosaaressa, ja sielläkin vain toisella raiteella.

----------


## APH

> HS ke 21.5.2014
> *Automaattimetron öiset testiajot ovat senttipeliä*
> http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/2105201...a1400575289388
> 
> Artikkelissa on myös grafiikka automatisaation eri osa-aluiden valmistumisprosenteista. Helsingin metron automatisaatio on 57,3% valmis. Lukua vetänee alas se ettei laituriovia ole vielä kuin Vuosaaressa, ja sielläkin vain toisella raiteella.


Artikkelista puhutaan kattonopeutena 70 km/h. Onko ne tosissaan hidastamassa metron huippunopeutta lopullisesti vai onko tuo vaan joku testausvaiheen huippunopeus?

----------


## juhanahi

> onko tuo vaan joku testausvaiheen huippunopeus?


Keskustan tunneliosuuden nykyinen ja tuleva nopeusrajoitus.

----------


## sebastin

Köpenhamina on hyvä esimerkki hyvästä metrosta.

Jos automaattiajosta luovuttaisiin, vuorovälin tulisi joka tapauksessa tiivistyä. Sekä laituriovet rakennettuna siten että, matkakorttiuudistuksella jossa Herttoniemen keskus saisi tiedon matkakortilla liikkuneiden määrästä. Kameravalvonnasta voisi tarkistaa täsmentäviä tietoja matkustajien määrästä tarkistuksella olevassa junasta, ja siten HKL voisi lähettää kohdennettuja lipuntarkastuksia hyvien enakkotietojen pohjalta. Tällainen nostaisi tarkastajien työn tehokkuutta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Espoon kokoomus on alkanut epäillä, kannattaako pian käyttöikänsä päähän tulevaa M100-sarjaa muuttaa kuljettajattomaan ajoon: http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/2...dettava-uusiin Kun netti on niin kuin on, kopsaan tekstin myös tähän:



> *Espoolaispoliitikot potkivat vauhtia länsimetroon: Metrojunat vaihdettava uusiin*
> 
> Espoolaisten kokoomusvaikuttajien mielestä länsimetron liikennöin alkaminen aikataulussa on varmistettava uusimalla vanheva metrojunakalusto kokonaan.
> 
> Espoon kokoomuksen julkaisumassa vaaditaan HSL:ää ja HKL:ää luopumaan suunnitelmista automatisoida vanhat metrojunat ja hankkimaan vanhevan kaluston tilalle kokonaan uusia M300-sarjan metrojunia.
> 
> Julkilausumassa muistutetaan, että Helsingin metron vanhan kaluston taloudellinen käyttöikä lähestyy loppuaan jo 20-luvun lopulla. Jos se korvattaisiin kokonaan uusilla M300-sarjan kahden vaunuparin junilla jo nyt, niitä tarvittaisiin 27 kappaletta. Investoinnin arvo on noin 190 miljoonaa euroa.
> 
>  Nyt on viimeinen hetki luopua vanhojen junien automatisoinnista ja hankkia sen sijaan kokonaan uudet M300 -sarjan junat. Näin varmistettaisiin, että länsimetron liikennöinnin aloitus ei viivästy kaluston toimimattomuuden vuoksi, Tapiolan kokoomuksen puheenjohtaja Pirjo Kemppi-Virtanen huomauttaa.
> ...


Minustakin kysymys on aiheellinen. Tilanne olisi toinen, jos kuljettajattoman ajon muutokset olisi tehty silloin, kun junat peruskorjattiin muuten. Muutoksen tekemisen kannattavuutta muutamaksi vuodeksi olisi helpompi arvioida, jos yhden junan muutoskustannukset edes olisivat tiedossa. Automaattijunan esittelyajossa kustannusta ei kuitenkaan osattu kertoa.

Kokoomusvaikuttajat erehtyvät kuitenkin siinä, että junien muuttaminen kuljettajattomaksi olisi Espoon metroliikenteen este. Onhan jo pitkään ollut tiedossa, että kuljettajatonta metroa tullaan ajamaan kuljettajilla. Toisaalta espoolaiset voisivat tietenkin maksaa itse uusien junien hankkimisen, jos niitä haluavat. On helppo vaatia, että Helsinki ostaa espoolaisille uudet junat. Varsinkin sen jälkeen, kun Helsinki on jo ostanut junat Kivenlahden metroa varten, vaikka radan toteutumisesta ei ole mitään todellista varmuutta. No, käytännössä ylimääräiset junat ovat nyt varasuunnitelma sille, että M200-junat jäävät muuttamatta ja päätyvätkin romuksi ennen M100 junia.

Ja lopuksi pieni korjaus: Länsimetron liikennöinnin piti kai alun perin eli vuoden 2006 periaatepäätösten mukaan alkaa 2012, mutta vuoden 2008 hankesuunnitelman mukaan 2014. Siis ei minkään suunnitelman mukaan 2016. Tosin ei Espoon metron kanssa olla yhtään myöhässä jos verrataan vuonna 2006 tehtyy H/K-raporttiin. Siinä Espoon metron piti valmistua Matinkylään 2020. Eli mihinkähän tässä oikeastaan pitäisikään verrata?

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Köpenhamina on hyvä esimerkki hyvästä metrosta.


Ei ole. Kööpenhaminan metro on mittasuhteisiinsa nähden järjetön. Niillä rahoilla Suur-Kööpenhamina olisi saanut kattavan pikaraitiotieverkoston, jonka toimintavarmuus olisi parempi ja jonka kapasiteettiä voisi asteittain kasvattaa linjoja lisäämällä.




> Jos automaattiajosta luovuttaisiin, vuorovälin tulisi joka tapauksessa tiivistyä.


Vaikka vuoroväliä ehkä joskus vuoteen 2050 mennessä jouduttaisiinkin tiivistämään ruuhka-aikoina, ei se olisi mikään ongelma nykyaikaisille kulunvalvontalaitteistoille, etenkin jos tästä uudesta vielä päivitetään (fyysisesti). Nythän vuoroväliä tiivistetään täysin typerällä syyllä, joka on asemien lyhennys, koska Matinkylä ja Loukon saunakerho. Myös kuljettajallinen puoliautomaattiajo voisi/olisi voinut olla vaihtoehtona, mutta aina siellä joku jääräpää jaksaa puolustaa 60-luvun metropäätöksiä ja järjettömyyksiä loppuun saakka.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei ole.


Olen Vesa kanssasi sekä eri että samaa mieltä. Köpiksen metro on mittasuhteisiinsa nähden järjetön ja sen hinnalla olisi rakennettu Köpiksen kattava moderni raitiotie. Mutta juuri siksi Köpiksen metro onkin esimerkki hyvästä metrosta. Hyvä metro tarkoittaa juuri tätä. Tietenkin siis katsottaessa rakentajien ja jättiprojekteja rakastavien poliitikkojen kannalta. Veroja maksavat kaupunkilaiset ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät pitävät hyvänä toisenlaista metroa.




> Nythän vuoroväliä tiivistetään täysin typerällä syyllä, joka on asemien lyhennys, koska Matinkylä ja Loukon saunakerho. Myös kuljettajallinen puoliautomaattiajo voisi/olisi voinut olla vaihtoehtona, mutta aina siellä joku jääräpää jaksaa puolustaa 60-luvun metropäätöksiä ja järjettömyyksiä loppuun saakka.


Minua huvittaa se, miten automatisoinnin perustelut vaihtuvat sitä mukaa kun käy selväksi, etteivät perustelut pidä paikkaansa. Metromiehet ovat joutuneet myöntämään, että ei säästä rahaa, ei säästä energiaa, ei nopeuta eikä siten lyhennä matka-aikaa ja ainakin epäsuorasti ovat myöntäneet senkin, että ei vaikuta vuoroväleihin. Sillä ei ole väitetty, että kun aloitetaan joka tapauksessa kuljettaja-ajolla, sen vuoksi pitäisi ajaa pidempiä vuorovälejä, kun kuljettaja-ajossa ei muka voida ajaa alle nykyistä 4 minuutin vuoroväliä.

Niinpä vihoviimeinen selitys on, että kaikki tuhlaaminen automaattiin on pakollista siksi, että Espooseen on pakko rakentaa laituriovet, koska muuten ei voi järjestää palo-osastointia. Jopa Tommy Pohjola näyttää nielleen tämän selityksen uusimmassa blogissaan.

Tämä selitys on minusta varsin huvittava siksi, että viime vuosikymmenen puolivälissä vakuutettiin, että laituriovia ei tule kun ei tarvita. Ja nyt on sitten aivan päinvastoin: tarvitaan automaatti, koska on oltava laituriovet.

Totuushan on, että palo-osastointi tunneliasemalle voidaan tehdä laituriovilla tai sitten ilman laituriovia. Jos ja kun jarruttaminen laituriovien mukaan on aina hidasta ja vaativampaa kuin ilman, kuljettajia on ikävämpi kiusata asialla kuin konetta ja matkustajia. Siksi kuljettajan ajamassa metrossa ei ole mieltä tehdä laituriovia, jolloin ei suunnitella palo-osastointiakaan niiden mukaan.

Voi tietenkin olla, että Espoossa on jopa Suomea erikoisemmat erityisolosuhteet ja siten on jokin syy, miksi juuri Espoossa ei ole mahdollista tehdä palo-osastointia ilman laituriovia. En ole tällaista selostusta kuitenkaan nähnyt. Itse voin arvioida, että palonkestävistä laituriovista voisi olla hyötyä siinä, että palava juna saadaan ajetuksi asemalle ja laituriovet sitten estävät palon leviämisen asemahallin puolelle. Jos tämä on peruste ja välttämätöntä, muutettaneen kai vanhakin tunneli muultakin rakenteeltaan samanlaiseksi kuin Espoossa. Vai onko niin, että helsinkiläisten paloturvallisuus ei ole yhtä tärkeä kuin espoolaisten?

En kuitenkaan usko omaan selitykseeni. Sillä jos asia olisi kuten selitin, kai muuallakin tehtäisiin näin. En vastaavaa tiedä kuitenkaan kuin Kampin ja Tallinnan maanalaisilta bussiasemilta. Siis että kulkuvälineet ovat ovien takana. Ja bussit pakokaasuineen ja polttoainetankkeineen ovat eri asia kuin sähköjunat. Ja valmistuuhan meillä juuri Kehärata, jossa on täsmälleen sama tilanne kuin Espoon metroasemilla: juna ajaa tunnelissa ja tulee asemalle. Aseman palo-osastointi ei edellytä laituriovia.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Voi tietenkin olla, että Espoossa on jopa Suomea erikoisemmat erityisolosuhteet ja siten on jokin syy, miksi juuri Espoossa ei ole mahdollista tehdä palo-osastointia ilman laituriovia.


Vai olisiko niin, että Espooseen on jo rakenteilla asemat, jotka on alun perin suunniteltu palo-osastoitavaksi laituriovin ja palo-osastoinnin muuttaminen tässä vaiheessa vaatisi merkittäviä muutoksia asemiin?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vai olisiko niin, että Espooseen on jo rakenteilla asemat, jotka on alun perin suunniteltu palo-osastoitavaksi laituriovin ja palo-osastoinnin muuttaminen tässä vaiheessa vaatisi merkittäviä muutoksia asemiin?


Näin minäkin asian olen ymmärtänyt. Tosin Anterolla on kyllä siinä ihan hyvä pointti, että eihän ne Espoon asemat ole rakenteellisesti mitenkään poikkeavia muista maanalaisista asemista, joten voi ihan hyvin kysyä, onko ne laituriovet todellakin paloturvallisuuden kannalta välttämättömiä? Ja kuinka palo-osastointi on tosiaankin toteutettu Kehäradan asemilla? Vai onko jostain syystä (tiheä vuoroväli?) Länsimetron turvallisuusvaatimukset Kehärataa tiukemmat?

Totta kai laituriovien poisjättäminen vaatisi vähintään paloturvallisuussuunnitelmien uusimisen ja mahdollisesti uusia viranomaistarkastuksia, vaikka isoja rakenteellisia muutoksia ei sitten tarvittaisikaan. Eli viivytystä tulisi ainakin. Joskin juuri nyt näyttää siltä, että aikaa olisi useampikin ylimääräinen vuosi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vai olisiko niin, että Espooseen on jo rakenteilla asemat, jotka on alun perin suunniteltu palo-osastoitavaksi laituriovin ja palo-osastoinnin muuttaminen tässä vaiheessa vaatisi merkittäviä muutoksia asemiin?


Espooseen on suunniteltu tällaisia asemia, ei rakennettu. Jonkun viime aikojen tiedotteen perusteella Otaniemen aseman rakentaminen on alkamassa. Tietenkin suunnitelmia joudutaan muuttamaan, mutta on fiksumpaa tehdä se nyt eikä vasta sitten kun on pakko. Vertaan tässä Kehäradan glykooliongelmaan. Metrokioskin selittelyn valossa glykooliongelman ratkaiseminen olisi ollut täysin mahdotonta. Mutta koska silloin ainoa ratkaisu olisi ollut peruuttaa Kehäratahanke, niin se nyt vain olikin mahdollista ratkaista.

Sama tulee olemaan vielä tilanne Espoon metronkin kanssa. Mutta ehkä vielä näemme päivän, jolloin Espoon valtuustolle esitetään, että asemien pidentäminen 6 vaunun mittaisiksi maksaa tämän, mutta onneksi voidaan säästää siinä, että puretaan laituriovet eikä niitä tarvitse tehdä uudestaan. Että voitte nyt hyväksyä tämän parin sadan miljoonan projektin tai sitten lopetetaan metroliikenne. Ja sitten Espoon valtuusto toteaa, että ei ole rahaa eikä saada lainaakaan, että se sitten siitä. Älykäämpää olisi ollut tehdä kuten Kivenlahden hankesuunnitelmassa, että asemat on oikeasti varauduttu tekemään pidemmiksi. Kun sen kanssa ei ole enää pakko keksiä tekosyitä automaatille.

Ylipäätään on erittäin huonoa suunnittelua ja insinöörityötä suunnitella ratkaisuja, jotka ovat ehdottomia eivätkä jousta mihinkään suuntaan. Ei meillä niin huonoja suunnittelijoita ole, mutta on muutama henkilö, jotka tarvitsevat hyviä syitä siihen, että voivat selittää kuljettajattoman metron olevan välttämätön. Siksi asia selitetään näin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niinpä vihoviimeinen selitys on, että kaikki tuhlaaminen automaattiin on pakollista siksi, että Espooseen on pakko rakentaa laituriovet, koska muuten ei voi järjestää palo-osastointia. Jopa Tommy Pohjola näyttää nielleen tämän selityksen uusimmassa blogissaan.
> 
> Tämä selitys on minusta varsin huvittava siksi, että viime vuosikymmenen puolivälissä vakuutettiin, että laituriovia ei tule kun ei tarvita. Ja nyt on sitten aivan päinvastoin: tarvitaan automaatti, koska on oltava laituriovet.


Mun käsitykseni on, että laituriovilla haluttiin alun perin estää raiteille tippumisen vahingossa tai tahallisen raiteilla liikkumisen. Ja että laituriovet mahdollistaisi siten kuljettajattoman ajon joka taas mahdollistaisi sen että metrossa voitaisiin kuljettajien sijaan palkata vartijota jotka estävät häiriköintiä ja ilkivaltaa. Se oli siis silloin n 10 vuotta sitten kun koko automaattiajoa pohdittiin, oli sattunut yhtä sun toista ikävää metrossa, ihmisiä hakattu kirveillä hengiltä ja porukkaa tippui urakalla radalle, ja ns kunnolliset ihmiset alkoivat kartta metroa. HKL teetti jopa jonkun kyselyn jonka perusteella väkivallan uhriksi joutumine on matkustejien joukossa suurin pelon aihe metrossa, ei niin paljon muissa liikennevälineissä. 10 vuotta sitten taisi siis olla poikkeuksellisen vilkas häiriköinti-ajanjakso metrossa. Sittemmin väkivaltaisuudet ovat levinneet busseihin, kuljettajia on hakattu ja matkustajia uhkailtu jne. 

Se pitää paikkansa että metro, varsinkin maanalainen osuus, on jollekin pelottava paikka ainakin iltaisin jos siellä liikkuu paljon metelöiviä nuorisojengejä. Mutta liikkuu siellä myös vartijoita. Ja mitä muuta on 10 vuoden aikana tapahtunut? HKL on aloittanut "viisaiden" neuvoista huolimatta metron liikennöinin yöaikaan viikonloppuisin, ilman että häiriköinti ja väkivaltaisuudet ovat lisääntyneet. Jotenkin tuntuu siltä että HKL silloin 10 vuotta sitten ylireagoi metron väkivalta- ja häiriköinti-ongelmiin. Jos se on ollut syy koko automatisointi-saagaan joka toivttavasti saa onnellisen lopun, niiin olisikohan kannattanut pohtia muita keinoja häiriköinnin estämisesi? 

Se on totta että kulunvalvontajärjestelmä oli vanhenemassa ja tarvitsi uusimista ja kokemukset parin muun vanhan metron automaattiajosta ollessa rohkeisevia päätettiin lyödä kaksi kärpästä yhdellä iskulla. 

Mutta ne Suomen erityisolosuhteet, ne erityisolosuhteet pitää muistaa. Jos joku haluaa oikein tosissaan sisua uhoten häiriköidä , niin kyllä automaattimetronkin saa polvilleen! 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mun käsitykseni on, että laituriovilla haluttiin alun perin estää raiteille tippumisen vahingossa tai tahallisen raiteilla liikkumisen. Ja että laituriovet mahdollistaisi siten kuljettajattoman ajon joka taas mahdollistaisi sen että metrossa voitaisiin kuljettajien sijaan palkata vartijota jotka estävät häiriköintiä ja ilkivaltaa.


Ei tämä näin mennyt. Paras koottu historia aiheesta lienee Juhana Hietarannan kandityö, joka on verkosta ladattavissakin. Taitaa löytyä linkki tästä ketjusta edellisistä viesteistä.

Laiturioviasian kanssa oli niin, että huomautin laituriovien tarpeesta kuljettajattomassa ajossa kirjeessäni HKL:n johtokunnalle vuonna 2005. Silloin liikennesuunittelupäällikkö Seppo Vepsäläinen vastasi kirjeeseeni selostamalla asioita lautakunnan jäsenille ja vakuutti, ettei mitään laituriovia tarvita. Lasersäteet tai videokamerat valvovat rataa. Lautakunta uskoi omaa suunnittelujohtajaansa, ei minua. Myöhemmin suunnittelujohtaja joutui muuttamaan mielensä. Syy ei ollut väkivaltainen tai muu tippuminen radalle, vaan että kukaan ei toimittanut järjestelmää, jossa lasersäteet ja videokamerat erottavat ihmiset ja lumisateen. Asiaa ei kuitenkaan taidettu koskaan selittä lautakunnalle, eikä minua rehabilitoida eli kertoa suunnittelujohtajan suulla, että olin kirjeessäni 2005 oikeassa ja johtaja itse väärässä.

Episodi löytyy muuten Mirva Haltia-Holmbergin blogista. Hän on itse ollut lautakunnan jäsen sekä vuonna 2005 että myöhemmin, kun on tuskailtu muiden vaikeuksien muassa laituriovista.

Muistikuvissasi menee ehkä sekaisin Tukholma ja Helsinki. Tukholmassa pohdittiin pari vuotta sitten laituriovia nimenomaan sen vuoksi, että ihmiset eivät tippuisi laiturilta raiteelle. Meille helsinkiläisille tuli silloin harvinaislaatuinen tilaisuus lukea ruotsalaisesta sanomalehdestä Helsingin metron onnettomuustilastoja. Tukholmassa kun oli verrattu heidän ja muutaman muun kaupungin metro-onnettomuuksia. Tukholmalaisille tiedot meidän metro-onnettomuuksista löytyivät, meille niitä ei ole kerrottu, ei edes lautakuntajäsenen pyynnöstä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muistikuvissasi menee ehkä sekaisin Tukholma ja Helsinki. Tukholmassa pohdittiin pari vuotta sitten laituriovia nimenomaan sen vuoksi, että ihmiset eivät tippuisi laiturilta raiteelle. Meille helsinkiläisille tuli silloin harvinaislaatuinen tilaisuus lukea ruotsalaisesta sanomalehdestä Helsingin metron onnettomuustilastoja. Tukholmassa kun oli verrattu heidän ja muutaman muun kaupungin metro-onnettomuuksia. Tukholmalaisille tiedot meidän metro-onnettomuuksista löytyivät, meille niitä ei ole kerrottu, ei edes lautakuntajäsenen pyynnöstä.


Ei mene sekaisin. Vuonna  2005 kun olit ollut yhteydessä HKL:ään oli koko asia ainakin mulle niin uusi koska siitä ei ollut kirjoiteltu juri missään mediassa, paitsi ehkä tässä. Vedin omat johtopäätökseni vasta joskus v 2007 tai 2008 kun olin lukenut HKL:n omilta sivuilta selostuksen automaattimetroprojektista, kun eka tarjouskilpailu vissiin oli mennyt mönkään, ja oli pitkä liuta perusteluja. Silloin ne jotenkin vielä vakuuttivat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Tietenkin kaupunkilaiset ovat yhdistäneet laituriovet myös turvallisuuteen, on metromyytti että metrossa saattaa olla joskus mutta harvoin epämukavaa tai jopa vaarallista matkustaa. Se ei tosin koske pelkkää metroa vaan missä ihmisiä on ylipäätään. Kaupunkilaiset ovat varmasti hämillään mutta myöskin ymmärtänevät automatisoinnin hankaluudet vanhaan kalustoon, mutta kaupunkilaiset myös haluavat lisää niin metroa kuin ratikkaakin - noin yleisesti.

Tarjolla on sekä metro että ratikka: Pikaraitioverkosto.

----------


## Count

Olen parhaillaan Singaporessa ja laituriovista ja automaattiajosta on todettava, että hidasta puuhaa on. MRT:n saapuessa laiturille junan nopeudesta päätellen kuvittelisi, että nyt se pysähtyy mutta vielä valuukin seuraavan oven kohdalle. Ja joskus ovien aukeaminen kestää todella pitkään, vaikka juna onkin jo pysähtynyt. 
Täkäläisillä volyymeillä tosin laituriovet taitavat olla melkolailla hyvä juttu, senverta paljon on porukkaa liikkeellä että kiskoille putoamisia tapahtuisi aika paljon ihan vaan vahingossakin. Samoin päästään ihan oven viereen odottamaan (merkityille paikoille) joten junasta poistuminen ja junaan nouseminen sujuu sutjakkaasti.

----------


## kuukanko

Yle: Automaattimetron hintakiistoihin iso edistysaskel Berliinin neuvotteluissa

_HKL ja Siemens ovat löytämässä yhteisen ymmärryksen metrokiistassa. Osapuolet setvivät länsimetroon ja automatisointiin liittyviä kiistoja Berliinissä alkuviikolla. HKL uskoo edelleen vakaasti, että länsimetro saadaan käyttöön syksyllä 2016._

----------


## Matkalainen

> _HKL uskoo edelleen vakaasti, että länsimetro saadaan käyttöön syksyllä 2016._


Ylen jutusta:
_Alkuperäiseen aikatauluun verrattuna Länsimetron automatisointi on myöhässä 45 kuukautta. Helsingin metron automatisointi laahaa vielä Länsimetron automatisointiakin enemmän myöhässä. Alkuperäiseen sopimukseen verrattuna myöhästymistä on tullut 62 kuukautta._

----------


## joht. Nyman

Faktahan on nyt se, että laituriovet eivät ole automaatin oikea pullonkaula, vaan vanhojen junien automatisointi. Tällä näppärällä tiedotteella voidaan itse ongelma lakaista tuttuun tyyliin maton alle - ainakin hetkeksi, kunnes Lahdenranta pääsee eläkkeelle. Harmittaa sinänsä, kun automaattipravda menee aina sellaisenaan läpi perinteisessä mediassa.

Voe, voe.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen parhaillaan Singaporessa ja laituriovista ja automaattiajosta on todettava, että hidasta puuhaa on.


Miamissa on people mover -tyyppinen automaattimetro, eli sellaisia neliakselisen ratikan kokoisia automaattivaunuja keskustan alueella. Kun alkoi ottaa liikaa päähän ylipitkät pysäkkiajat, ryhdyin kellottamaan. Matkustajien puolesta 7 s (ovet auki-kiinni) olisi riittänyt vallan hyvin asemalla kuin asemalla kaikkein keskeisintä lukuunottamatta, mutta pysäkeillä seistiin ovet auki 30-40 s pysäkistä riippuen.

Jos Helsigissä tulee vaikkapa vaan 20 sekuntia ylimääräistä seisontaa per asema, niin IK-RT-välillä tuo on "vain" 2 min 40 s ylimäärästä odottelua, kun taas koko linjalla päästä päähän odottelua tulee 6 min 40 s plus päättäreiden pysäkkiajat. Kierroksella onkin sitten hulppeat 14 min turhaa. Halpaa huvia tuo automaattimetro.

----------


## juhanahi

> Matkustajien puolesta 7 s (ovet auki-kiinni) olisi riittänyt vallan hyvin asemalla kuin asemalla kaikkein keskeisintä lukuunottamatta, mutta pysäkeillä seistiin ovet auki 30-40 s pysäkistä riippuen.
> 
> Jos Helsigissä tulee vaikkapa vaan 20 sekuntia ylimääräistä seisontaa per asema ...


En niinkään olisi huolissani siitä, että asemapysähdykset tulisivat olemaan oletuksena liian pitkiä. Tai no, oikein hiljaiseen aikaan suhteessa matkustajamääriin ehkä ovat, mutta tällä ei sinänsä ole vaikutusta kokonaismatka-aikaan verrattuna nykytilanteeseen ja aikataululupaukseen. Tyypillisin asemapysähdysaika tullee lähtökohtaisesti tällä tietoa olemaan 15 sekuntia sisältäen ovien avaukset ja sulkemiset, tietyillä vilkkaimmilla enemmän.

Enemmän minua huolettaa se, että ovatko pysähdysajat riittävän pitkiä vilkkaan ajan asemapysähdyksille, kun tiedetään, että helsinkiläiset varsin estottomasti rynnivät sulkeutuvien ovien väliin --> junan lähtö viivästyy --> seuraavalle asemalle kertyy lisää väkeä --> sama homma toistuu: ovet koittavat sulkeutua ja porukkaa olisi vielä tulossa kyytiin.

Jos vuorovälit ovat oikein tasaiset, niin ongelmaa ei ehkä ole, mutta pienistäkin yksittäisten junien viiveistä palauduttaessa tullaan vilkkaaseen aikaan törmäämään siihen ongelmaan, että oletusaika on liian lyhyt matkustajavaihdon tarpeisiin nähden.

----------


## Compact

Sehän se: matkustajia tulee tasaiseen tahtiin asemalaiturille, mutta junia vain silloin-tällöin. Koko aika tulee uusia matkustajia, jotka haluavat mukaan "odottavaan" junaan, kun laiturille saapumisessa ei ole rajoitinta.

Ratkaisu olisi, että rullaportaat pysähtyisivät hetkeksi, vaikkapa puoliminuuttia ennen junan lähtöä, jolloin se jatkuva junaanlappaaminenkin saataisiin katkaistua ja liikenne aikataulunmukaiseksi.

Samoin ovien turvareunaan jokin sähköpaimen-toiminto ja sulkeutuminen tapahtuvaksi kovasti kolahtaen ja nopeasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sehän se: matkustajia tulee tasaiseen tahtiin asemalaiturille, mutta junia vain silloin-tällöin. Koko aika tulee uusia matkustajia, jotka haluavat mukaan "odottavaan" junaan, kun laiturille saapumisessa ei ole rajoitinta.
> 
> Ratkaisu olisi, että rullaportaat pysähtyisivät hetkeksi, vaikkapa puoliminuuttia ennen junan lähtöä, jolloin se jatkuva junaanlappaaminenkin saataisiin katkaistua ja liikenne aikataulunmukaiseksi.
> 
> Samoin ovien turvareunaan jokin sähköpaimen-toiminto ja sulkeutuminen tapahtuvaksi kovasti kolahtaen ja nopeasti.


Onko tällaisia käytössä Pietarissa?  :Very Happy: 

Joka tapauksessa ovien sulkeutumisnopeudella on siis merkitystä metrossa, jossa junia tulee tiuhaan tahtiin ja yhdenkin myöhästely voi sotkea koko aikataulun, mutta miten asian laita on busseissa esim? Uusimmissa kaupunkibusseissa ovet avautuvat ja sulkeutuvat nimittäin tooosi hitaaaasti. Onko sillä ollut vaikutusta kierrosaikoihin?

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sehän se: matkustajia tulee tasaiseen tahtiin asemalaiturille, mutta junia vain silloin-tällöin. Koko aika tulee uusia matkustajia, jotka haluavat mukaan "odottavaan" junaan, kun laiturille saapumisessa ei ole rajoitinta.
> 
> Ratkaisu olisi, että rullaportaat pysähtyisivät hetkeksi, vaikkapa puoliminuuttia ennen junan lähtöä, jolloin se jatkuva junaanlappaaminenkin saataisiin katkaistua ja liikenne aikataulunmukaiseksi.


Pariisissa oli aikoinaan isot teräsportit laiturille johtavien käytävien päissä, jotka sulkeutuivat junan saapuessa. Niistä luovuttiin sittemmin, jo kauan aikaa sitten. Ainakin 80-luvun lopulla ensimmäisillä Pariisin-matkoillani näitä portteja oli vielä jonkin verran jäljellä, toimimattomina. Lieneekö enää, en muista ainakaan nähneeni viime vuosien käynneillä. Täytyykin tarkkailla lomareissulla heinäkuussa jos vielä löytyisi jostain.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Enemmän minua huolettaa se, että ovatko pysähdysajat riittävän pitkiä vilkkaan ajan asemapysähdyksille, kun tiedetään, että helsinkiläiset varsin estottomasti rynnivät sulkeutuvien ovien väliin --> junan lähtö viivästyy --> seuraavalle asemalle kertyy lisää väkeä --> sama homma toistuu: ovet koittavat sulkeutua ja porukkaa olisi vielä tulossa kyytiin.


Tämähän on nähty jo Kööpenhaminassa. Siellä yritettiin samalla tavoin optimistisesti samoja pysäkkiaikoja kuin kuljettaja-ajossa on yleisesti käytössä. Seuraus oli juuri tuo, josta kerroit. Ja sitten pysäkkinäyttö saattoi kertoa, että seuraava juna 25 min. päästä, kun systeemisn vuoroväli oli muka 1,5 min. Tilanne korjattiin luopumalla liian tiheästä vuorovälistä ja miehittämällä asemat henkilöillä, jotka pyrkivät estämään ovien väliin juoksemisen.

Onko kellään kokemuksia Pariisin linjasta 1 nyt kun se on kuljettajaton? Vuonna 2007 automaattimetrosuunittelijat vakuuttivat, että Köpiksen ongelmaa ei tule, koska junat ovat niin täynnä, ettei niihin mahdu ovista sisään, vaikka ovet olisivat auki. Eli siten ei tule viivytyksiä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

YLE uutisoi, että automatisointi saattaa taas viivästyä. http://yle.fi/uutiset/metron_automat...vastya/7455545




> Automatisointia toteuttavan Siemensin toimialajohtaja Juha Lehtonen sanoo, että yhtiön tavoitteena on edelleen automatisoinin valmistuminen vuoden 2016 syksyllä.
> 
>  Tietyistä asioista pitää päästä yhteisymmärrykseen, mutta tällä hetkellä meidän tähtäimemme on 2016 syksy, hän sanoo.
> 
> * Projektihan on äärimmäisen haasteellinen ja muutokset ovat mahdollisia, Lehtonen toteaa.*


Minusta on helppo tulkita tuo lihavoimani kohta sillä tavoin, että syksy 2016 on täysin epärealistinen. Sillä jos se olisi realistinen, niin eiköhän Lehtonen kiistäisi ehdottomasti, että mitään viiveitä tulee.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Minusta on helppo tulkita tuo lihavoimani kohta sillä tavoin, että syksy 2016 on täysin epärealistinen. Sillä jos se olisi realistinen, niin eiköhän Lehtonen kiistäisi ehdottomasti, että mitään viiveitä tulee.


Veikkaan, että kiistäisi, jos olisi edes _mahdollista_ pysyä aikataulussa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Länsimetron vaikeudet jatkuvat: Automaattiajosta aiotaan luopua liikennöinnin alussa

Kuinka yllättävää!




> Länsimetron toimitusjohtaja Matti Kokkisen arvioi alustavasti, että metrotunnelin ilmanvaihto ja savunpoisto saadaan säädettyä myös ilman laituriovia.


Tulkitsen tämän niin, että koko automaattihankkeesta tai vähintäänkin laituriovista voitaisiin ihan hyvin luopua nyt, kun se vielä on mahdollista. Rahojakin olisi helpompi karhuta takaisin Siemensiltä, kun tuotetta ei ole vielä toimitettu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulkitsen tämän niin, että koko automaattihankkeesta tai vähintäänkin laituriovista voitaisiin ihan hyvin luopua nyt, kun se vielä on mahdollista.


Jos Espooseen voidaan ajaa käsipelillä liikenteen alkaessa, sinne voidaan ajaa käsipelillä myös metroliikenteen lakkauttamiseen asti. Tässä nyt ropisivat ne viimeiset verukkeet sille, miksi kuljettajaton ajo on muka ollut välttämätöntä jne.

HS:n jutussa kirjoitetaan M100-junien sarja-asennusten alkamisesta. Niitä ei oikeasti pidä aloittaa ennen kuin on matkustajaliikenteessä luotettaviksi todetut prototyypit sekä M100- että M200-junista. Ei ole kummistakaan. Protojuna ei liene pyörinyt palveluksessa kuukausiin (korjatkaa, jos olen väärässä, mutta usein olen nähnyt museojunan, en automaattiprotoa), ja M200-junan muutosta ei liene vielä edes suunniteltu valmiiksi. Ei ole mitään mieltä tuhlata rahaa M100-junien muutoksiin ennen kuin on varmaa, että kaikki nykyiset junat saadaan toimimaan. Helsinki ei tee mitään M100-automaattijunilla, jos ei ole M200-automaattijunia.

Mutta ehkä tämä on vain tiedotustaktiikkaa. Ainakaan tiedottajista ei tunnu niin pahalta, kun siirrytään todellisuuteen pienin askelin.

Huomautan vielä, että kyse ei ole siitä, voidaanko vanhoja junia muuttaa vaikka kuuraketeiksi. Vaan siitä, onko siinä mitään järkeä, kun junilla on suunniteltua elinaikaa jäljellä muutama vuosi. Onkin huvittavaa, että samat tahot jotka vaativat Sm-junien pikaista romuttamista väittäen niiden peruskorjausten tai modernisoinnin olevan täysin mahdotonta tai ainakin typerää, ovat sitä mieltä, että samanikäiset metrojunat kannattaa ilman muuta muuttaa kuljettajattomiksi.

Antero

----------


## APH

> Länsimetron vaikeudet jatkuvat: Automaattiajosta aiotaan luopua liikennöinnin alussa
> 
> Kuinka yllättävää!
> 
> 
> 
> Tulkitsen tämän niin, että koko automaattihankkeesta tai vähintäänkin laituriovista voitaisiin ihan hyvin luopua nyt, kun se vielä on mahdollista. Rahojakin olisi helpompi karhuta takaisin Siemensiltä, kun tuotetta ei ole vielä toimitettu.


Jännästi samassa kuitenkin mainittiin, että M100-junien sarja-asennukset on aloitettu. Ja huolesuttavaa on se, että samassa artikkelissa puhutaan myös ratkaisemattomista teknisistä ongelmista. Kuitenkin, automaattivarusteltu juna 117-118+129-130+181-182 oli tänään liikenteessä. Tällainen tarkkaavainen matkustaja huomasi ainakin sen, että pysähdys on edelleen (kuten viime syksynä) ihan hieman töksähtävämpi kuin tavallisessa M100-junassa, kuulutukset särisevät aika pahasti ja ainakaan vaunussa 117 ei toiminut lämmitys.

Mutta kai tässä edelleen voisi olla toivoa siitä, että tämä järjetön projekti pysäytettäisiin ennen kuin koko sarja junia on pilattu Siemensin leluilla.




> HS:n jutussa kirjoitetaan M100-junien sarja-asennusten alkamisesta. Niitä ei oikeasti pidä aloittaa ennen kuin on matkustajaliikenteessä luotettaviksi todetut prototyypit sekä M100- että M200-junista. Ei ole kummistakaan. Protojuna ei liene pyörinyt palveluksessa kuukausiin (korjatkaa, jos olen väärässä, mutta usein olen nähnyt museojunan, en automaattiprotoa), ja M200-junan muutosta ei liene vielä edes suunniteltu valmiiksi. Ei ole mitään mieltä tuhlata rahaa M100-junien muutoksiin ennen kuin on varmaa, että kaikki nykyiset junat saadaan toimimaan. Helsinki ei tee mitään M100-automaattijunilla, jos ei ole M200-automaattijunia.


Tänään tosiaan ainakin itse näin tämän kokoonpanon ensimmäistä kertaa sitten viime vuoden.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tänään tosiaan ainakin itse näin tämän kokoonpanon ensimmäistä kertaa sitten viime vuoden.


Ehkä tämä oli suunniteltu juttu. Protojuna pantiin ajoon, jotta julkaistun tiedotteen mahdollisesti aiheuttamaan kysymykseen siitä, toimiiko protojuna, voidaan vastata, että oli tänään ajossa. Jättämällä mainitsematta, kauanko on ollut poissa ajosta. Ja pölyn hälvennyttyä juna voidaan vetää takaisin varikolle parin päivän päästä.

Hyh, kun olin ilkeä!  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## APH

> Ehkä tämä oli suunniteltu juttu. Protojuna pantiin ajoon, jotta julkaistun tiedotteen mahdollisesti aiheuttamaan kysymykseen siitä, toimiiko protojuna, voidaan vastata, että oli tänään ajossa. Jättämällä mainitsematta, kauanko on ollut poissa ajosta. Ja pölyn hälvennyttyä juna voidaan vetää takaisin varikolle parin päivän päästä.
> 
> Hyh, kun olin ilkeä! 
> 
> Antero


No joo, nyt kun ajattelee, niin on kyllä vähän liian hyvä sattuma. Pitää tarkkailla, näkyykö vielä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja pölyn hälvennyttyä[...]


*Hölyn* pölyn hälvennettyä... Niin no, sitä saa vielä odotella.

----------


## lkrt

Kyllä projekti alkaa hiljalleen näyttää aika hämärältä. Aiemmin on kuultu kommentteja siitä, että laituriovet ovat välttämättömiä Länsimetrossa juuri paloturvallisuussyistä. Nyt kuitenkin yhtäkkiä selviää, että ilmankin niitä voidaan elää. Jos nyt ei voida tehdä parinkymmenen miljoonan euron säästöä ja jättää laituriovia kokonaan pois, ihmettelen.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kyllä projekti alkaa hiljalleen näyttää aika hämärältä. Aiemmin on kuultu kommentteja siitä, että laituriovet ovat välttämättömiä Länsimetrossa juuri paloturvallisuussyistä. Nyt kuitenkin yhtäkkiä selviää, että ilmankin niitä voidaan elää. Jos nyt ei voida tehdä parinkymmenen miljoonan euron säästöä ja jättää laituriovia kokonaan pois, ihmettelen.


Eli kohta selviää, että lyhyet laiturit ovat suuri virhe, kun vuoroväli pettää.

----------


## APH

Tuli vielä mieleen, että tietääkö Juhanahi tai kukaan muu HKL:n palkkalistoilla oleva, että onko Siemensille oikeasti luovutettu lisää M100-junia varusteltavaksi vai onko hesarin artikkeliin lipsunut virhe? Artikkeli antoi sellaisen kuvan, että sarja-asennukset ovat nyt alkaneet mutta se kyllä kuulostaa hieman oudolta.

----------


## sebastin

Vuoroväli voi olla 2,5 min ja haaroilla 5 min, Itäkeskuksessa laitureita riittää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuli vielä mieleen, että tietääkö Juhanahi tai kukaan muu HKL:n palkkalistoilla oleva, että onko Siemensille oikeasti luovutettu lisää M100-junia varusteltavaksi vai onko hesarin artikkeliin lipsunut virhe?


En ole HKL:n palkkalistoilla, mutta HKL:n johtokunnan ensi viikon automaattimetron tilannekatsauksessa lukee: "6.11.2014 on luovutettu yksi juna sarja-asennuksia varten."

----------


## juhanahi

> tilannekatsauksessa lukee: "6.11.2014 on luovutettu yksi juna sarja-asennuksia varten."


Jep, kolme protoautomatisoitua vaunuparia eli 117-118 + 129-130 + 181-182 ovat nyt taas olleet linjalla ja muistaakseni 143-144 on tällä haavaa Siemensin käsittelyssä.

----------


## PSi

> Jep, kolme protoautomatisoitua vaunuparia eli 117-118 + 129-130 + 181-182 ovat nyt taas olleet linjalla--


Onko ne linjalla käsiajossa vai automaattiajossa (kuljettajalla kädet kyynärpäitä myöden ristissä vai kuinka)?

pekka

----------


## vristo

> Onko ne linjalla käsiajossa vai automaattiajossa (kuljettajalla kädet kyynärpäitä myöden ristissä vai kuinka)?


Käsittääkseni normaalissa kuljettaja-ajossa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Käsittääkseni normaalissa kuljettaja-ajossa.


Perinteisellä käsinajolla mennään juu. Sekä junan että radan automaattiajolaitteet ovat tällä haavaa vielä pois päältä, mutta tekninen valmius niiden päällekytkemiseen esim yötestejä varten on olemassa.

----------


## Markku K

> Perinteisellä käsinajolla mennään juu. Sekä junan että radan automaattiajolaitteet ovat tällä haavaa vielä pois päältä, mutta *tekninen valmius niiden päällekytkemiseen* esim yötestejä varten on olemassa.


Tämä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita että automaattijärjestelmä olisi mitenkään valmis tai toimiva kokonaisuus.

----------


## kuukanko

HS: Helsinki ja Siemens pääsemässä viimein sopuun automaattimetrosta

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> HS: Helsinki ja Siemens pääsemässä viimein sopuun automaattimetrosta


Taikka uutisjutun perusteella ollaan päästy sopuun siitä, että olisi hyvä päästä lopultakin sopuun. Ja kun etenemissopimuksen idea, että käydään riita-asiat jälkikäteen läpi, ei näytä toimivan, niin yritetään sitten niin, että koitetaan sopia riita-asiat nyt ennen kuin jatketaan eteenpäin...

----------


## Paaplo

Automaattimetron vaihtoehdot liikennevaikutukset Raporttiluonnos 24.11.2014. Tuollainen selvitys löytyi.
http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...C138/Liite.pdf

----------


## petteri

Tuon ratkaisun myötä automaatin tekniikkaratkaisu voi myös muuttua. Alkuperäinen suunnitelma on tämän hetken mittapuulla robottiajon kivikaudelta. 

Vaikka suurin ongelma taitaa liittyä vanhoihin juniin, joiden saaminen toimimaan nykyaikaisessa järjestelmässä on vaikeaa. Vanhojen junien ongelma taitaa koskea myös puoliautomaattia. Kuljettajien poistaminen junista ei liene järin vaikeaa jos vanhat junat saadaan toimimaan. 

Nykyään suurin osa metrojen uusista tai modernisoitavista kulunvalvonnoista on puoliautomaatteja tai automaatteja. Maailmalla usein vastaavissa projekteissa on vaan pistetty kaikki uudistettavan linjan junat uusiksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Viime vuosikymmeninä periaatteessa kaikki junien kulunvalvontajärjestelmät ovat enemmän tai vähemmän automatiikkaa sisältäviä. On hyviä ja tehokkaita kulunvalvontajärjestelmiä, hyvin toteutettuina ja huonommin toteutettuna, ja sitten on huonoja ja tehottomia jäjestelmiä. En nyt ala analysoimaan, mitä esimerkiksi VR:n ATP on, koska en ole tippaakaan perehtynyt eri maiden tai eri systeemien eroihin. Ainakaan se ei ole mitään luksusta ATC:hen verrattuna, vaan lähinnä kuolleen miehen kytkin ja liikennevalo (piste). Tämä "puoliautomaatista" puhuminen on täysin turhaa, koska täysmanuaalista metroa ei ole enää olemassakaan. On vain ja ainoastaan huonoja kulunvalvontajärjestelmiä, hyviä kulunvalvontajärjestelmiä, ja kulunvalvontajärejestelmiä, joissa "kuljettajat" istuvat junien sijaan ohjauskopeissa.

Nyt voisi olla vielä mahdollisuus tilata Siemensiltä tavallinen, toimivaksi todettu, kulunvalvontajärjestelmä eikä mitään kerran testattua ja huonoksi todettua, toisen kaupungin hylkäämää, järjestelmää. Eli tehdä kompromissi, johon molemmat osapuolet voisivat tyytyä, ja jotka säästäisi monelta kasvot.

----------


## Antero Alku

Raporttiluonnoksessa on minusta muutama vakava virhe, jotka taitavat kaataa tulokset päälaelleen.

Kuljettaja-ajon ja kuljettajattoman ajon kustannusero ei ole kuljettajien palkkakustannusten ero (raaportin mukaan 6,4 M/vuosi), vaan henkilöstön kokonaismäärän palkkakustannusten ero lisättynä kuljettajattoman järjestelmän (junat, ratalaitteet ja laituriovet) ylläpitokustannusten erolla. Näitä laskelmia on tehty HKL:nkin toimesta jo muutama vuosi sitten, miksi ne on nyt unohdettu tässä yhteydessä? Tuolloin todettiin, ettei henkilöstö metrossa vähene, vaan pikemmin lisääntyy. Mutta työnkuvat ovat toiset.

Jos on vaikea hahmottaa edellä olevaa, niin tiivistettynä kuljettajien poistaminen junista edellyttää lisää valvomohenkilöstöä ja hätätilakuljettajia (jotka lienevät samalla juna-/asemavalvojia).

Valvomojärjestelyjä ja sen miehitystarvetta en ole missään nähnyt suunniteltuna vielä. Mutta se on paljon enemmän kuin nyt vuorossa olevien henkilöiden määrä. Puhuttaneen käytännössä siitä, kuinka monen aseman tai laiturin valvontaan yksi valvomohenkilö pystyy, ja millaisella tauotuksella, kun työ on tuijottamista siltä varalta, että jossain tapahtuu jotain.

Hätätilakuljettajatarpeesta olen nähnyt laskelmia. Niitähän tarvitaan suunnilleen joka asemalle siltä varalta, että tulee pienikin häiriö, jolloin tunneliin jäävät matkustajat hoidetaan pois manuaaliajolla, koska automaatti ei poikkeusoperaatioita hallitse.

Kuljettajattomilta junilta vaaditaan eri tason luotettavuutta kuin kuljettajallisilta. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että junissa on enemmän tekniikkaa kuin nyt, ja sitä on huollettava ja korjattava useammin kuin nyt. Junien ylläpitokustannuksena ei voi käyttää samaa kuin nykyisillä junilla, vaan suurempaa arvoa. Käytännössä tarvitaan nykyistä enemmän huollon henkilöstöä sekä materiaalikuluja. Mahdollisesti myös huoltovaran on oltava suurempi kuin nyt, mikä puolestaan tarkoittaa, ettei todellista kalustomäärän vähentymistä tule, vaikka kuviteltaisiin liikenteeseen tarvittavan vähemmän vaunuja kuin nyt.

Edelleenkään ei näytetä uskottavan siihen, että automaattiajo ei nopeuta kiertoa vaan hidastaa verrattuna laituriovettomaan kuljettaja-ajoon. Syynä sekä ajastetut ovet että hidas pysähtyminen. Edistystä on kuitenkin siinä, että raportti myöntää ettei automaatti voi olla kuljettaja-ajoa nopeampi.



> Ilman laituriovia metrojunilla lähestymisviivettä ei ole, jolloin liikennöinnin on oletettu tapahtuvan kuten automaattimetrossa mutta kuljettajamiehityksellä. Ainoa tarkasteltu ero vertailuvaihtoehtoon nähden on metrojunien miehitys.


Tarkastelu ei ota huomioon sitäkään, millä maksetaan automaatista aiheutuneet kustannukset. Pari viikkoa sitten on saatu tietää, miten paljon joukkoliikenteen kasvavat kustannukset nostavat lippujen hintaa. Kunnat eivät ole suostuneet nostamaan subventio-osuuttaan, joten tuskin tekevät sitä myöskään metron aiheuttamien kustannuslisäysten vuoksi, jolloin HSL:n on pakko siirtää kustannusten nousu lippujen hintoihin.

Kun siis automaatti nostaa metron kokonaiskustannuksia joillain miljoonilla euroilla vuodessa, tämä kustannusten kasvu siirtyy lippujen hintojen nousuun. Siten tarkastelussa tulisi käyttää eri lippuhintatasoa tapauksessa, jossa ei ole automaattia eikä sen kustannuksia. Ymmärrän, että taitaa kaikkien riitojen kanssa olla vaikea saada selville sitä, mikä on kuljettaja-ajon ja kuljettajattomuuden kustannusero, kun niistä riidellään välimiesoikeudessa vasta joskus tulevaisuudessa.




> Nyt voisi olla vielä mahdollisuus tilata Siemensiltä tavallinen, toimivaksi todettu, kulunvalvontajärjestelmä eikä mitään kerran testattua ja huonoksi todettua, toisen kaupungin hylkäämää, järjestelmää. Eli tehdä kompromissi, johon molemmat osapuolet voisivat tyytyä, ja jotka säästäisi monelta kasvot.


Juuri näin. Tarkastelusta vain puuttuu tämä olennaisin vertailu: luopuminen kuljettajattomasta ajosta. Sillä vertailut on tehty vain sivulla 16 olevan taulukon erilaisilla vaihtoehdoilla automaatin toteuttamisesta. Eikä ole vaikea arvioida, että se on kaikella tavalla paras vaihtoehto. Raportin tapaan sen voisi kuvailla näin:

*Vaihtoehto C3, pysyvä kuljettaja-ajo laskettuna oikein*
Espooseen ei rakenneta laituriovia, vanhoihin juniin ei tarvita muutoksia ja ne voidaan käyttää teknisen käyttöikänsä loppuun, eli korvaavia junahankintoja ei tarvita. Metron liikennöninti- ja käyttökulut eivät lisäänny, koska automaattilaitteita ja niiden ylläpitoa ei tarvita. Liikennöinnin henkilöstökulut eivät kasva, koska ei tarvita valvomon henkilöstölisäystä kuljettajattoman ajon valvontaan, eikä tarvita poikkeustilakuljettajia. Junien kiertoaika ei hidastu, koska junien pysähtymiseen ei tarvita viivästyksiä ja seisonta-ajat asemilla sopeutuvat asemien kuormituksiin jatkuvasti, jolloin seisonta-aikojen summa on lyhyempi kuin automaattiliikenteessä. Kalustotarve ei kasva kuten automaattilla, jossa hidastuva kierto ja suurempi huoltovara lisäävät kalustotarvetta kuljettaja-ajoon nähden.

Raportissa on vaihtoehto A, eli metroliikenne muuttuisi kuljettajattomaksi 8/2016 Matinkylään saakka. Vaihtoehdon 5 hyödyt vaihtoehtoon A nähden:
*Liikennöinnin henkilöstökulut:* ei muutoksia tai alhaisemmat*Liikennöintikulut* (muu kuin henkilöstö)*:* alhaisemmat, koska huoltotarve vähäisempi*Radan ja asemien ylläpitokulut:* alhaisemmat, koska ei kuluja laituriovista ja automaattilaitteista*Matka-aika:* lyhyempi, koska ei automaattiajon viivytyksiä ja pitenevää kiertoaikaa*Lipputulot:* suuremmat, koska parempi palvelutaso kuin automaatilla*Investointikulut:* pienemmät, koska ei tarvita laituriovia, kuljettajattoman ajon tekniikkaa, junien muutoksia eikä aikaistettuja junahankintojaPysyvä kuljettaja-ajo siis on kaikissa asioissa parempi kuin automaatti sekä kaikki raportissa tutkitut vaihtoehdot sille, että automaattiin päädyttäisiin tavalla tai toisella.

Huomautettakoon vielä, että raportin logiikka on hankearvioinneista sillä tavoin poikkeava, että vaihtoehto Ve 0 (nolla) ei ole vertailuvaihtoehto eli se, mihin nähden vaikutuksia verrataan, vaikka yleensä Ve 0 on vertailuvaihtoehto. Raportissa kaikkia esitettyjä vaihtoehtoja verrataan siihen, että Matinkylän metro otetaan käyttöön kuljettajattomana. Tämä on nimitetty raportissa vaihtoehdoksi A. Kun sitten eri vaihtoehtonumeroilla on alavaihtoehtoja, joita on merkitty isoin kirjaimin, A-kirjaimella ei ole mitään tekemistä vertailuvaihtoehto A:n kanssa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Nyt voisi olla vielä mahdollisuus tilata Siemensiltä tavallinen, toimivaksi todettu, kulunvalvontajärjestelmä eikä mitään kerran testattua ja huonoksi todettua, toisen kaupungin hylkäämää, järjestelmää. Eli tehdä kompromissi, johon molemmat osapuolet voisivat tyytyä, ja jotka säästäisi monelta kasvot.


Nykyään suurin osa tiheän vuorovälin metrojen kulunvalvonnan kokonaisuudistuksista tehdään CBTC systeemeihin, jollainen Helsinkiin tilattukin järjestelmäkin on. Helsingin metroon tarvittava vuoroväli myös rajaa käytännössä pois yksinkertaisimmat kulunvalvontavaihtoehdot.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communi..._train_control

CTBC asennuksia näyttää olevan ainakin sadalle eri linjalle. Siemens ei kyllä tuon listan perusteella vaikuta suosituimmalta toimittajalta.

Tukholman punaisella linjalla on muuten myös menossa kulunvalvontauudistus CBTC systeemiin, Tukholmassa pistetään kyllä samalla kaikki punaisen linjan junat uusiksi. Punaisen linjan uudistuksessa on kaksi vaihetta, ensin asennetaan CBTC puoliautomaattina sekä vaihdetaan kaikki junat ja myöhemmin kuljettajat tavoitteena on poistaa kuljettajat. Tukholmassa on järjestelmän toimittajana Ansaldo STS.

http://www.dn.se/debatt/stockholmsde...ens-stockholm/

Puoliautomaattinen CBTC tarkoittaa käytännössä järjestelmää, jossa junassa olevalla kuljettajalla on kaksi tehtävää, antaa lähtölupa asemalta ja hätäjarruttaa jos on tarpeen. Normaalitilanteessa junan kiihdyttämisen ja jarruttamisen hoitaa tietokone.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingin metroon tarvittava vuoroväli myös rajaa käytännössä pois yksinkertaisimmat kulunvalvontavaihtoehdot.


Se rajaa pois kaikki auttamattomasti vanhentuneet systeemit. Täysautomaattia ei tarvita ajamaan junia tiheästi. 1,5 minuutin vuoroväli onnistuu lähimmillään Tukholmassa.




> Tukholman punaisella linjalla on muuten myös menossa kulunvalvontauudistus CBTC systeemiin, Tukholmassa pistetään kyllä samalla kaikki punaisen linjan junat uusiksi. Punaisen linjan uudistuksessa on kaksi vaihetta, ensin asennetaan CBTC puoliautomaattina sekä vaihdetaan kaikki junat ja myöhemmin kuljettajat tavoitteena on poistaa kuljettajat.


Tukholmassa ei varsinaisesti ole tarkoituksena poistaa kuljettajia, vaan se optio tahdotaan siltä varalta, *jos* kuljettajista joskus halutaan luopua. Tukholmassa kuljettajista luopuminen tarkoittaisi totaalista kaaosta liikenteessä, koska vain ja ainoastaan kuljettaja voi pitää huolen, että matkustajille huomautetaan säännöllisesti vaunujen ovista. Kuljettajan rooli on Tukholmassa vähän näkyvämpi kuin Suomessa.

Tämän lisäksi Tukholman vihreätä linjaa on ajettu ATO-vetoisena automaattina pysyvästi jo syksystä 2012, jolloin järjestelmä saatiin siihen toimintavarmuuteen, että lupa automaattiajoon irtosi. Järjestelmä on ollut sitä ennen puolivalmiina ja täyttä käyttöönottoa odottamassa ties kuinka kauan. Ei siis mitään uutta tässäkään asiassa. Tällaisia ne tavalliset järjestelmät nykyään on, ja sellaisesta kehittyneempää ei Helsingissäkään tarvita, etenkään nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä.

----------


## Markku K

Tässäpä kunnallispoliitikon tuoretta juttua:
http://liljat.fi/

----------


## hmikko

> Tässäpä kunnallispoliitikon tuoretta juttua:
> http://liljat.fi/


Kiitos linkistä.




> Tänään teemme jonkun päätöksen automaattimetroprojektista, ja toivon, ettei kaupunginhallitus vesitä päätöstämme, niin kuin kävi edelliselle johtokunnalle.


Tässä vissiin tulee testattua, mitä aikuisten oikeasti on sovittu. Voisivat  tietysti pistää kaupunginhallitukselle terkkuja, että mitäs me sanottiin kaksi vuotta sitten, mutta eipä taitaisi olla sen kummempaa vaikutusta. Pääasia, että sopimukset etenee, junista niin väliksi.

----------


## vristo

Mutta paljonko rahaa on *jo* uponnut automaattimetroseikkailuun?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta paljonko rahaa on *jo* uponnut automaattimetroseikkailuun?


Tässä tapauksessahan toki Siemensin tulisi olla maksajana, koska sieltä ei ole pystytty toimittamaan sitä, mitä luvattiin. Jos syystä tai useasta päätetään luopua automaattiajosta ja pyytää Siemensiä toimittamaan vähemmän monimutkainen järjestelmä, lienee valtaosa jo asennetuista laitteista hyödynnettävissä siinäkin.

----------


## Markku K

> Mutta paljonko rahaa on *jo* uponnut automaattimetroseikkailuun?


Eilisessä johtokunnan kokouspöytäkirjassa on kirjoitettu näin:

_Automaattimetron investointityönumerolle, joka sisältää hankintasopimuksenperusteella maksetut maksut Siemensille, automaattimetroprojektinpalkkakulut sekä muut hankkeesta aiheutuneet projektikulut, 
on kirjattu toteutuneista kuluja tähän mennessä 28,8 milj. euroa. 

Lisäksi hankintasopimuksella on maksettujen kustannusten lisäksi sidottuja varojayhteensä 76,2 milj. euroa, joten käytetyt ja sidotut kustannukset ovatyhteensä 105,0 milj. euroa, kun hankepäätöksen mukainenenimmäiskustannus saa olla 115 milj. euroa.

Varikon laajennuksen automatisoinnin investointi: Toteutuneita kustannuksia on yhteensä 13,4 milj. euroa. Sidotut kustannukset ovat 4,7 milj. euroa. Yhteensä 18,1 milj. euroa._

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:06 ----------




> Jos on vaikea hahmottaa edellä olevaa, niin tiivistettynä kuljettajien poistaminen junista edellyttää lisää valvomohenkilöstöä ja hätätilakuljettajia (jotka lienevät samalla juna-/asemavalvojia).


 Junavalvoja on tuon uuden ammattiryhmän nimike, ja Juhanahi on siitä laskelmia tehnyt. Karkeasti voi sanoa että joka toisella asemalla on oleva junavalvoja.




> Valvomojärjestelyjä ja sen miehitystarvetta en ole missään nähnyt suunniteltuna vielä. Mutta se on paljon enemmän kuin nyt vuorossa olevien henkilöiden määrä. Puhuttaneen käytännössä siitä, kuinka monen aseman tai laiturin valvontaan yksi valvomohenkilö pystyy, ja millaisella tauotuksella, kun työ on tuijottamista siltä varalta, että jossain tapahtuu jotain.
> Antero


Matkustajaliikenteen liikenteenohjauksen minimivahvuus on tällä hetkellä 1+2 henkilöä. Eli vastaava liikenteenohjaaja, ja kaksi liikenteenohjaajaa (yöllä 23-07 1+1). On arvioitu, että täysimittaisen automaattiajon ollessa käynnissä henkilöstöä pitää olla 1+4. Lisäksi on arvioitu, että tarvitaan yksi henkilö "tauottajaksi" jos työ tulee edellyttämään aivan keskeytymätöntä ohjailutoimenpiteiden tekoa.

"Nelospöytä odottaa käyttöönottoa"

----------


## petteri

> Tässä tapauksessahan toki Siemensin tulisi olla maksajana, koska sieltä ei ole pystytty toimittamaan sitä, mitä luvattiin. Jos syystä tai useasta päätetään luopua automaattiajosta ja pyytää Siemensiä toimittamaan vähemmän monimutkainen järjestelmä, lienee valtaosa jo asennetuista laitteista hyödynnettävissä siinäkin.


CBTC systeemeissä täysautomaattiajo on yleensä puoliautomaattisen kulunvalvontasysteemin laajennus eli samaa rautaa ja ohjelmistoa käytetään pohjalla molemmissa. Täysautomaatissa on tärkeänä tekniikkavaatimuksena uudet tai ainakin paljon älykkäämmät junat sekä reaaliaikainen valvomoyhteys. Sekä automaatissa että puoliautomaatissa on uusasennuksissa usein jonkinlainen tietotekninen radanvalvontasysteemi, esimerkiksi asemalla radalle putoavia tai hyppääviä ihmisiä varten, johon täysautomaatissa toki luotetaan enemmän. Laituriovet ovat valintakysymys, niitä voidaan käyttää tai olla käyttämättä sekä automaatissa että puoliautomaatissa ja laituriovia käytettäessä radanvalvontaan ei tarvitse panostaa yhtä paljon. Laituriovet voi kyllä olla hankala saada toimimaan hyvin jos junia ei ole valmiiksi suunniteltu laiturioviin yhteensopiviksi.

Käsittääkseni Helsingissä on tähän mennessä yritetty lähinnä saada vanhoja junia toimimaan kuten uudet junat toimisivat puoliautomaattina, se ei ole oikein onnistunut. Varsinaista täysautomaattivarustusta on ilmeisesti testattu vähemmän, lähinnä Vuosaaressa laituriovia. Lisähaasteita on projektiin taitaa tuoda, ettei Helsingissä ole käytössä yhtään valmiiksi CBTC standardeihin yhteensopivaa uutta junaa, johon vanhoja junia voitaisiin verrata.

Nyt vanhojen junien korkeasta modernisointitavoitteesta ilmeisesti ollaan luopumassa ja vanhoihin juniin pyritään asentamaan selvästi yksinkertaisempi systeemi. Uusien junien pitäisi kyllä olla valmiiksi CBTC standardeihin yhteensopiviksi rakennettuja, joten uusiin juniin tuo muutos ei kulunvalvontamielessä vaikuttane järin paljon. Koko systeemin suorituskyky toki heikkenee, jos radoilla on vanhoja ja uusia junia sekaisin. Vaikutus riippuu siitä kuinka hyvin vanhat junat saadaan toimimaan. 

Usein maailmallakin Helsingin tapaisissa uusinnoissa ollut merkittävästi vaikeuksia ja viivästyksiä, varsinkin vanhojen junien saaminen toimimaan nykyaikaisessa systeemissä on ollut hyvin haastavaa ja siksi monissa projekteissa kaikki junat on samalla uusittu.

----------


## Markku K

> Varsinaista täysautomaattivarustusta on ilmeisesti testattu vähemmän, lähinnä Vuosaaressa laituriovia.


Automaattiajolla on kahden vaunuparin kokonaisuus kulkenut SN-RL välillä. Toinen paikka on tietysti varikon koestusraide jossa automaattiajo on toiminut.
Vuosaaren laituriovet ovat itsenäinen laitteisto, eikä niitä nyt ohjata ATS:n tai asetinlaitteen kautta. Lähinnä ovilla on testattu mekaanista toimintaa ja kestävyyttä.



> .... siksi monissa projekteissa kaikki junat on samalla uusittu.


Jos nykyinen M100 ja M200 kalusto uusittaisiin kerralla (M300:ksi), olisi kustannus +200 milj.. Siis nyt tilattujen M300-junien lisäksi (140milj)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Matkustajaliikenteen liikenteenohjauksen minimivahvuus on tällä hetkellä 1+2 henkilöä. Eli vastaava liikenteenohjaaja, ja kaksi liikenteenohjaajaa (yöllä 23-07 1+1). On arvioitu, että täysimittaisen automaattiajon ollessa käynnissä henkilöstöä pitää olla 1+4. Lisäksi on arvioitu, että tarvitaan yksi henkilö "tauottajaksi" jos työ tulee edellyttämään aivan keskeytymätöntä ohjailutoimenpiteiden tekoa.


Miten tähän tulokseen on päädytty? Nyt on käytössä 17 asemaa joten yhtä valvojaa kohden on 8,5 valvojaa. Matinkylän metro lisää valvottavien asemien määrää 8:lla, josta tulisi nykyisenkaltaisessa liikenteessä yksi henkilö lisää. Onko toinen lisähenkilö laskettu korvaamaan junissa olevat kuljettajien valvovat silmät? Vai tarkoitatko täysimittaisella automaattiajolla liikennöintiä Kivenlahteen asti, jollain valvottavia asemia on vielä 5 lisää?

Vastaava laskelma voidaan tehdä myös junamäärän suhteen. Nythän liikenne vaatinee 15 junaa, eli valvojia on yksi 7,5 junaa kohden. Junien pilkkominen taisi merkitä nykyverkolle 24 junaa, eli valvoja 12 junaa kohden. Matinkylän laajennuksen junamäärää en nyt muista, mutta lienee luokkaa 18. Yhteensä olisi 42 junaa jolloin olisi 10,25 junaa yhtä valvojaa kohden. Ilman kuljettajia kulkevia junia tulisi siis valvottavaksi yhtä henkilöä kohden 1/3 enemmän kuin nyt on valvottavana kuljettajallisia junia.

En ole perehtynyt automaattimetrojen käyttökysymyksiin, mutta yleisten turvallisuusperiaatteiden perusteella olen sitä mieltä, että jos junista otetaan kuljettajat pois ja niiden tilalle tulee junavalvojia, joita on joka toisella asemalla eli 4 vaunun junien liikenteessä noin yksi valvoja per 3 junaa, niin liikenteen valvojia pitäisi olla enemmän laskettuna junaa tai asemaa kohden kuin nykyään. Tätä ei muuta se, että junavalvojat voivat olla joko junissa tai asemilla. Ei sekään, että laitureilla on laituriovet. Radalle hyppivät henkilöt eivät liene nytkään valvontaa merkittävästi työllistävä aihe, jonka laituriovet poistavat. Toisaalta laituriovet ja niiden ajastettu toiminta tuovat lisää valvontatarvetta.

Näkisin mielelläni jonkinlaista vertailuaineistoa siitä, miten paljon henkilöstöä on kuljettajattomissa metrojärjestelmissä. Sekä myös perustelua miehitykselle. Asiaa tutkimatta muistan vain lukeneeni, että kuljettajattomissa järjestelmissä on enemmän henkilöstöä kuin kuljettajallisissa. Eli se, että ihminen valvoo automaatin toimintaa työllistää enemmän kuin että automaatio vahtii ihmisen toimintaa.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

Vaikka "puoliautomaatti" kuulostaa jotenkin huomattavan karsitulta järjestelmältä "täysautomaattiin" verrattuna, niin puhtaasti teknisessä mielessä tarkastellen ne ovat lähestulkoon sama asia. Karkeasti ottaen kyse on vain siitä, että täysautomaattisessa UTO-tilassa automaattijuna ei vaadi ohjaamoon junavalvojaa, vaan suostuu kulkemaan itsekseen. Puoliautomaattisessa RAO-tilassa valvoja tarvitaan, mutta kulunvalvonnan (ATP) ja automaattiajon (ATO) kannalta toiminnallisuudet ovat samat molemmissa tiloissa: juna ajaa järjestelmän ohjaamana automaattisesti, eikä junavalvoja voi kulkuun vaikuttaa muuta kuin epäämällä lähtöluvan tai hätäjarruttamalla. Eli ensimmäinen virke pitää paikkaansa:



> Puoliautomaattinen CBTC tarkoittaa käytännössä järjestelmää, jossa junassa olevalla kuljettajalla on kaksi tehtävää, antaa lähtölupa asemalta ja hätäjarruttaa jos on tarpeen. Normaalitilanteessa junan kiihdyttämisen ja jarruttamisen hoitaa tietokone


Mikäli sitten mennään tilanteeseen, jossa junavalvoja ajaisi itse junaa, ei kyse ole enää puoliautomaattitilasta, vaan tällöin puhutaan (tietyissä vika- ja häiriötilanteissa käytettävästä) käsinajosta, joka on jo aivan eri asia. Tällöin ei junan kulkua enää turvata jatkuvalla kulunvalvonnalla, eikä moving block -suojastuksella, vaan nykyisenkaltaiset kiinteät valo-opastimet näyttävät valo-opasteita ja turvallisuus taataan pakkopysäytyslaitteilla ja ohiajovaroilla kuten tälläkin hetkellä. Käsinajossa oleva juna ei siis voi ajaa yhtä lähellä automaattiajossa olevaa junaa kuin toinen (puoli tai täys-)automaattitilassa oleva juna. Junan perässä tulevan automaattijunan minimietäisyys käsin ajettavaan junaan puolestaan riippuu siitä, minkälainen vika junassa on: mikäli se käsinajosta huolimatta on edelleen raportoivassa tilassa, ja junan sijainti tiedetään raidevirtapiirejä tarkemmin, voi perässä tuleva automaattijuna ajaa moving blockin mahdollistamissa rajoissa. Mikäli käsinajettava juna ei raportoi, suojastus perustuu yksinomaan raidevirtapiiriosuuksiin.




> Täysautomaatissa on tärkeänä tekniikkavaatimuksena uudet tai ainakin paljon älykkäämmät junat sekä reaaliaikainen valvomoyhteys.


Näin en nyt ihan sanoisi. Toki case Helsinki on osoittanut, että uusi juna olisi varmastikin helpompi automatisointikohde kuin vanha. Kuitenkin se, että juna kulkee automaatin ohjaamana puoliautomaattitilassa, vaatii siis tekniseltä kantilta katsoen käytännössä samat toiminnallisuudet kuin miehittämätön täysautomaattiajokin. Periaatteessa kyse on siis vain liikennöintitavasta. Toki joitain teknisiä ratkaisuita, kuten vaikkapa junan esteentunnistimia yms. voitaisiin varmaankin jättää pois, mikäli junia automatisoitaisiin pelkästään puoliautomaattista ajoa varten, mutta kokonaisuutta katsoen kyse on vain detaljeista.

Toki sitten käytännössä puoli- ja täysautomaattitilojen erilaisesta luonteesta johtuu merkittäviä eroja. Vain puoliautomaattisesti liikennöitävältä junalta voidaan esimeriksi junavalvojan läsnäolon ansiosta joissain kohdin hyväksyä vaikkapa matalamman SIL-tason ratkaisuja ja joitain sellaisia toiminnallisuuksia tai niiden puuttumisia, joita ei miehittämättömältä junalta voitaisi hyväksyä. Eli esimerkiksi välttämättömien turvallisuushyväksyntöjen saavuttamiseen asialla on toki vaikutusta, eikä näin ollen kysymys ole ollenkaan vähäpätöinen. Liikennöintitavalla on sitten toki tosielämässä myös vaikutusta moniin muihin asioihin: esimerkiksi rata-alueella liikennöinnin aikana suoritettaviin töihin joudutaan suhtautumaan täysautomaattiliikenteessä huomattavasti tiukemmin kuin puoliautomaattijunien kanssa. Sikäli mikäli täysautomaattiliikennettä Helsingissä nyt joskus tässä nähdään, niin käytännössä puoliautomaattitilaakin tullaan käyttämään tarpeen vaatiessa tietyillä osuuksilla; vaikkapa silloin jos rata-alueella joudutaan työskentelemään liikennöinnin aikana.

Mitä tulee reaaliaikaiseen valvomoyhteyteen, niin siinä ei kyllä puoli- ja täysautomaattijunalla ole minkäänlaista eroa. Junat ja järjestelmä juttelevat aivan samalla tavalla, ja myös puoliautomaattijunan vika- ja ongelmatilanteet hoidetaan valvomovetoisesti liikenteenohjaajalle tulleiden hälytysten perusteella. Toki on sanomattakin selvää, että monien poikkeustilanteiden hoitaminen sujuvoituu, jos junassa on jo valmiiksi junavalvoja. Toisaalta täytyy kyllä muistaa sekin, että junavalvojan toimenkuvan kannalta UTO-junissa ja asemilla partiointi on paljon mielekkäämpää kuin pysyvästi RAO-junassa keulalla istuminen ja napin painaminen.

Nämä nyt siis Helsinkiin vireillä olevan ratkaisun pohjalta, varmaan maailmalta löytyy toisenkintyyppisiä ratkaisuja.




> Varsinaista täysautomaattivarustusta on ilmeisesti testattu vähemmän, lähinnä Vuosaaressa laituriovia.


Noup. Puoli- ja täysautomaattivarustukset ovat siis karkeasti katsoen yksi ja sama asia. Vuosaaren testilaituriovet puolestaan toiimvat täysin manuaalisesti, ja niissä on tosiaan ollut ajatuksena testata ovien teknistä konstruktiota ja kestävyyttä.




> Miten tähän tulokseen on päädytty? Nyt on käytössä 17 asemaa joten yhtä valvojaa kohden on 8,5 valvojaa.


Vastaava liikenteenohjaaja suorittaa liikenteenohjaajaustoimia siinä missä muutkin liikenteenohjaajat, eli jos näitä lukuja halutaan laskea, niin 5,7 asemaa / liikenteenohjaaja. Luku on kuitenkin tunnuslukuna varsin teennäinen, sillä ei liikennöintiä asemien kohdalla sinänsä aktiivisesti tai järjetelmällisesti valvota liikenteenohjauksesta käsin. Kamerakuvia seurataan liikenteenhoidollisiin tarpeisiin sekä toki poikkeustilanteiden hoitamisen tukena, näin nyt ja tulevaisuudessa toki vielä enemmän. Turvavalvomo sen sijaan seuraa aktiivisesti myös valvontakamerakuvia.




> Onko toinen lisähenkilö laskettu korvaamaan junissa olevat kuljettajien valvovat silmät?


Ei voida sanoa, että liikenteenohjaajien silmillä korvattaisiin kuljettajien silmiä.




> Vastaava laskelma voidaan tehdä myös junamäärän suhteen. Nythän liikenne vaatinee 15 junaa, eli valvojia on yksi 7,5 junaa kohden. Junien pilkkominen taisi merkitä nykyverkolle 24 junaa, eli valvoja 12 junaa kohden. Matinkylän laajennuksen junamäärää en nyt muista, mutta lienee luokkaa 18.


Tällä hetkellä on vaikea sanoa junamääristä mitään, kun ei kukaan varmuudella vielä tiedä, miten junia nyt tullaan missäkin vaiheessa liikennöimään. 2,5 minuutin automaattiliikenne vaatii Matinkylän radan käyttöönoton myötä Strömsö-optimitilanteessa 30 junaa. Käytännössä junia saattaa olla tilanteen mukaan linjalla enemmänkin, sillä järjestelmä on suunniteltu ottamaan käyttöön pysäköityjä junia tarvittaessa katkaisemaan myöhästymisten kertautumista. Eli nykyään 15 junaa / 3 liikenteenohjaaaja = 5 junaa / liikenteenohjaaja. Jatkossa 30 junaa / 5 liikenteenohjaajaa = 6 junaa / liikenteenohjaaaja.

Vuorossa olevien junavalvojien kokonaismääränä on tällä haavaa suunnittelussa käytetty ajatusta siitä, että heitä olisi ~yhtä monta kuin juniakin linjalla. He siis partioivat junissa ja asemilla, setvivät poikkeustilanteita ja miehittävät junia puoliautomaattitilassa tai ajavat käsinajossa mikäli tilanne sitä vaatii. Heidän lisäkseen ovat sitten järjestyksenvalvojat, jotka varmaan nykyistä enemmän painottuisivat kiertäviin junapartioihin, joskin asemakohtaisia järjestyksenvalvojiakin varmasti tulee olemaan. Mitään varmoja, lukkoonlyötyjä faktoja ei vielä ole kenelläkään, ja totuus on sekin, ettei niitä pysty ennakkoon täydellisellä varmuudella arvioimaankaan.

Sama koskee liikenteenohjauksen työtä. Varmaa on se, että työtahti valvomossa tiivistyy hurjasti, ja toimenpiteitä joudutaan siellä tekemään monta kertaluokkaa enemmän kuin nykyään. Vain aika näyttää, miten homma asettuu. Kun nyt ensin saataisiin päätöksiä siitä, miten lähivuosina muutenkaan edetään.

----------


## petteri

> Näin en nyt ihan sanoisi. Toki case Helsinki on osoittanut, että uusi juna olisi varmastikin helpompi automatisointikohde kuin vanha. Kuitenkin se, että juna kulkee automaatin ohjaamana puoliautomaattitilassa, vaatii siis tekniseltä kantilta katsoen käytännössä samat toiminnallisuudet kuin miehittämätön täysautomaattiajokin. Periaatteessa kyse on siis vain liikennöintitavasta. Toki joitain teknisiä ratkaisuita, kuten vaikkapa junan esteentunnistimia yms. voitaisiin varmaankin jättää pois, mikäli junia automatisoitaisiin pelkästään puoliautomaattista ajoa varten, mutta kokonaisuutta katsoen kyse on vain detaljeista.


Pieni tarkennus tähän.

Puoliautomaatilla eli STO:lla tarkoitetaan CBTC kulunvalvontasysteemissä yleensä *minimissään* IEC 62290-1 standardin GoA (Grade of Automation) 2 tason automatisointia. Tuollaisessa ratkaisussa kuljettaja on yhä ohjaamossa, mutta hänen tehtävinään ovat lähtöluvan antaminen, hätäjarrutus tarvittaessa, järjestelmän tarkkailu ja junan ajaminen jos järjestelmään tulee häiriö. GoA 2:ssa ei pystytä ajamaan junia etänä ja vuoroväliminimi on selvästi GoA 3 ja GoA 4 systeemejä suurempi. (GoA 1 on puhdas kuljettaja-ajo, jolla ei päästä kovin mataliin vuoroväleihin IEC 62290-1 standardin mukaisessa systeemissä ja sitä ei yleensä käytetä kuin poikkeustilanteiden varajärjestelmänä.)

IEC 62290-1 standardissa on myös tasot GoA 3 ja GoA 4. GoA 3 eli DTO:ssa joka junassa on valvoja, jonka ei tarvitse olla ohjaamossa, vaikka voi hän sielläkin olla, GoA 4:ssä taas valvoja voi olla missä vaan tietoliikenneyhteyden päässä ja juna kulkee automaattisesti. GoA 3 ja GoA 4 ovat teknisesti hyvin samanlaisia järjestelmiä ja vaativat kehittyneempää junatekniikkaa ja reaaliaikaista tietoliikenneyhteyttä. Sekä GoA 3:ssa että GoA 4:ssä junia pystytään ajamaan myös etänä.

Vanhojen junien saneeraaminen niin, että ne täyttävät GoA 2 tason onnistunee. GoA 3 tai GoA 4 tason saneeraus vanhoille junille voi olla hyvin vaikeaa, ainakin Helsingin tähänastisen kokemuksen mukaan. Uudet junat ovat taas valmiiksi GoA 4 yhteensopivia, toki niitä voidaan ajaa myös kuljettajallisesti vähemmälläkin automaatiolla jos niin halutaan.

----------


## juhanahi

> Puoliautomaatilla eli STO:lla tarkoitetaan CBTC kulunvalvontasysteemissä yleensä minimissään IEC 62290-1 standardin GoA (Grade of Automation) 2 tason automatisointia.


Kyllä. Viittasin siis viestissäni siihen, millaiseksi Helsinkiin rakenteilla olevaa järjestelmää on suunniteltu. Kyseessähän on siis loppuviimein GoA4-tason toteutus, jonka puoliautomaattinen RAO-käyttötila ylittää pelkästään puoliautomaattiseksi suunnitellun järjestelmän vaatimukset.

----------


## 339-DF

Tommy Pohjolan blogin mukaan HKL:n johtokunta sanoo automatisointisopimuksen irti huomisessa kokouksessa. Jos näin käy, on mukava nähdä, miten järki voittaa. Vaikka joidenkin hatuissa propellit pysähtyvätkin.

----------


## Kani

Hesari muistuttaa, ettei alle 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin päästä ilman automatisointia ja kertoo, että tämä voittokulkuinen automatisointiprojekti aloitetaan uudelleen heti ensi vuosikymmenellä.

----------


## Markku K

> Hesari muistuttaa, ettei alle 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin päästä ilman automatisointia ja kertoo, että tämä voittokulkuinen automatisointiprojekti aloitetaan uudelleen heti ensi vuosikymmenellä.


Tarkalleen ottaen lehtijutussa lukee:_ "Kuljettajien kanssa länsimetron vuoroväli on tiheimmillään 2,5 minuuttia."_. Tuo on tilanne nyt olemassa olevilla, ja länsimetroon suunnitelluilla opastinväleillä, eikä siis mikään ehdoton raja maailman tappiin; jos halutaan, niin lisäämällä opastimia saavutetaan vaikkapa 90 sekunnin vuoroväli kuljettajan ajamana. Perusteltuja vastaväitteitä otetaan vastaan, olkaa hyvä. :Idea:

----------


## ViviP

Olipas kerrankin hyviä uutisia. En ole missään vaiheessa täysin ymmärtänyt automatisointivimman perimmäisiä motiiveja. Jo tärvätyllä 28 miljoonalla olisi maksettu kuljettajien monien vuosien palkat sivukuluineen. Nyt on sitten riesana Länsimetron tynkäasemat. Naurattaisi ellei itkettäisi. Ajatus päivittäisestä vaihdollisesta seisomamatkasta ei ole järin miellyttävä.

----------


## j-lu

> Ajatus päivittäisestä vaihdollisesta seisomamatkasta ei ole järin miellyttävä.


Pitäisikö teettää oransseja "Kiitos Vepsäläinen" -paitoja.

Kuva voisi olla perinteinen kyltti-ihmishahmo käsi ylhäällä riipuntakahvassa.

----------


## APH

No johan tätä päätöstä on odotettu! Toivottavasti Sauri kumppaneineen ei vaan taas kaada tätä päätöstä. En kyllä tosiaan jaksa enää uskoa, että sitä tekee kun on pari vuotta päätöksensä tuloksia katsellut.
Mieleen heräsi kysymys, onkohan Siemensille luovutetut neljä vaunuparia elvyytettävissä tavallisiksi sarjajuniksi? Voi olla pidemmän päälle vähän ongelmallista, jos ei ole. Tosin 143-144 on ollut Siemensillä niin vähän aikaa, että voisi ainakin kuvitella sen olevan pelastettavissa?

----------


## Kani

> Tämä on käsittämätöntä kaupungissa, jolla ei ole varaa hoitaa vanhuksiaan, palkata sairaanhoitajia, pitää yllä päiväkoteja ja terveyskeskuksia jne.
> 
> Lisäksi päätösesitys perustuu virheellisiin väittämiin siitä, että automatisointi säästäisi jotain tai lisäisi metron matkustajamäärää, saati vähentäisi matkustajia jostain muualta. Ehkä joukkoliikenteestä yleensä, sillä siirrytään käyttämään omaa autoa, jossa on kuljettaja.
> 
> Aiemminkin olen jo todennut:
> 
> Vuorovälin lyhentäminen on mahdollista ilman automaattia. On valhe väittää, että automaatti tarvitaan siihen. Pariisissa on jo vuosikymmenet ajettu 1,5 min. vuoroväliä kuljettajaohjauksessa.
> 
> Vuorovälin lyhentäminen ei lisää matkanopeutta ja lyhennä matka-aikaa sen vuoksi.
> ...


Tämä 8,5 vuotta vanha viesti, useamman muunkin tämän ketjun alkupään viestin ohella luetteli varsin tarkasti automaattiprojektin riskit ja epäkohdat, jotka nyt täysimääräisinä toteutuivat. Järjen ääntä ei kuitenkaan kuunneltu eikä kaivattu. Rahaa paloi kymmeniä miljoonia, eikä saatu mitään. 

Kiitos Helsinki Finland 2006-2014.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä 8,5 vuotta vanha viesti, useamman muunkin tämän ketjun alkupään viestin ohella luetteli varsin tarkasti automaattiprojektin riskit ja epäkohdat, jotka nyt täysimääräisinä toteutuivat. Järjen ääntä ei kuitenkaan kuunneltu eikä kaivattu. Rahaa paloi kymmeniä miljoonia, eikä saatu mitään. 
> 
> Kiitos Helsinki Finland 2006-2014.


Jep. Ainoa harmi tässä on se, että nyt me emme pääse näkemään, kuinka paljon metro olisi hidastunut automatisoinnin vuoksi, ts. kuinka paljon matka-aika Vuosaaresta Kamppiin olisi pidentynyt.

----------


## 339-DF

Siemens on asentanut nykymetroon uuden asetinlaitteen ja vanha on purettu pois. Jos koko sopimus puretaan, nykyinen asetinlaite lie Siemensin omaisuutta, jolla se voi tehdä mitä tahtoo. Kuten purkaa ja viedä pois. Ilman asetinlaitetta metrolla ei voi liikennöidä.

Hyvää hyvyyttään Siemens voisi tietysti sopimuksen purun yhteydessä myydä asetinlaitteen HKL:lle. Mutta miksi se niin tekisi?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siemens on asentanut nykymetroon uuden asetinlaitteen ja vanha on purettu pois. Jos koko sopimus puretaan, nykyinen asetinlaite lie Siemensin omaisuutta, jolla se voi tehdä mitä tahtoo. Kuten purkaa ja viedä pois. Ilman asetinlaitetta metrolla ei voi liikennöidä.
> 
> Hyvää hyvyyttään Siemens voisi tietysti sopimuksen purun yhteydessä myydä asetinlaitteen HKL:lle. Mutta miksi se niin tekisi?


En ole perehtynyt sopimukseen, mutta ihan näin yksinkertaista se ei liene. Ilmeisesti vanhan systeemin purku on kuulunut hankkeeseen. Periaatteessa Siemensin pitäisi kai palauttaa se paikoilleen, jotta tilanne olisi kuin sopimusta ei olisi ollutkaan. Tuskin onnistunee käytännössä. Jäjelle jää kysymys, millaiset vahingonkorvausvastuut jäävät Siemensin kannettavaksi. Näitä voinee kuitata esim. uudella asetinlaitteella.

Jos (kun?) sopimuksessa ei lue mitään selkeää, tämä lienee jälleen yksi neuvoteltava asia. Jokainen kaupungin puuttuminen hankkeeseen kesken kaiken uusine ehtoineen jne. heikentää kaupungin asemaa vedota Siemensin virheeseen. Ja kaupunkihan on puuttunut. Monesti. Ulkopuolisen silmin seurattuna tämä on ollut niin sekava soppa, ettei kaupungin asiantuntemuksesta projektin suhteen ole jäänyt epäselvyyttä: sitä ei ole. Pöydälle jäänee kysymys siitä millaista vahinkoa eräät kaupungin edustajat ovat toiminnallaan kaupungille aiheuttaneet.

----------


## Elmo Allen

On kai mahdollista, että vaikka asetinlaite onkin sisällytetty yhteen tarjouspyyntöön, siitä olisi tehty erillinen sopimus, jota ei nyt siis purettaisi. Kuvittelisin, että jopa todennäköistä, koska se on ollut itse automatisoinnista täysin riippumaton osa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:40 ----------

Ja itse asiassa kun HKL:n johtokunnan esityslistaa lukee, niin kaikki skenaariot lähtevät siitä, että Siemensin toimittama asetinlaite jää Helsingin metroon joka tapauksessa toistaiseksi ja jos se halutaan vaihtaa, siitä on tehtävä uusi hankinta joskus tulevaisuudessa. Siitä melko varmasti on siis tehty erillinen hankintasopimus.

----------


## petteri

> Hesari muistuttaa, ettei alle 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin päästä ilman automatisointia ja kertoo, että tämä voittokulkuinen automatisointiprojekti aloitetaan uudelleen heti ensi vuosikymmenellä.


Tässä menee Hesarilla käsitteet sekaisin. Kyse on siitä, että tuollaiseen vuoroväliin päästään nykyaikaisissa CBTC kulunhallintajärjestelmissä vain IEC 62290-1 standardin GoA (Grade of Automation) 3 tai 4 tason automatisoinnilla. Tuota alemman tason järjestelmiä ei enää asenneta länsimaissa tiheän vuorovälin radoille. 3 tai 4 tason saavuttaminen liikenteessä kuitenkin vaatii, että ei vain rata vaan lisäksi junat tukevat tuota standardia. Uudet junat rakennetaan nykyään standardia tukevaksi, mutta vanhojen junien modernisointi tuolle tasolle voi olla hyvin vaikeaa.

Jos sopimus puretaan Helsingin metron kulunhallinnan uusintaprojekti jakaantunee kahteen osaan: Ratatekniikkaan ja junien päivitykseen, kun aikaisemmin tuo oli kaikki yhdessä sopimuksessa ja voi olla ettei vanhoja junia modernisoida kovin paljon, jolloin ainakin vanhoissa junissa on yhä kuljettaja.

----------


## j-lu

Odottelen mielenkiinnolla oikeudenkäyntiä. Siemensin ja HKL:n organisaatiokulttuuria tuntevana on vielä vaikea arvioida, kumpi on tunaroinut enemmän. Todnäk. molemmat paljon. Poliittisessa teatterissa kaikki loka tullaan kaatamaan Siemensin niskaan, koska jokunen virkamies ja poliitikko voi tuntea päänsä olevan pölkyllä. Tokihan suurimmat tunarit ovat jo eläkkeellä ja ilman Hesarin ajojahtia päitä tuskin putoilee.

Helsingin kannalta suurin ongelma ei ole automaattimetron epäonnistuminen sinänsä, vaan se, että järjestelmää laajennettiin länteen 20 kilometriä uskoen automatisoinnin onnistumiseen. Siinä vaiheessa kun päätös lyhyistä laitureista ajettiin läpi, jokainen diletantti JLF:lläkin ymmärsi valinnan riskit. Mutta kun veronmaksajien rahoilla pelaa, niin ei ole väliksi, vaikka kaiken häviää.

----------


## Ketorin

> ainakin vanhoissa junissa on yhä kuljettaja.


Jos nyt jo ollaan tultu siihen tulokseen, että laituriovet eivät ole aivan absoluuttinen välttämättömyys turvallisuuden kannalta (tällähän ei kai ollut niinkään tekemistä automaattiajon kanssa, vaan esimerkiksi tuonnelipalojen savun leviämisen estäminen), niin miksei sitten näin toimita? Miksei lähtökohta ole ollut tämä, vaan ollaan alettu automatisoimaan vaunuja, joilla on hädin tuoskin vuosikymmen käyttöaikaa jäljellä?

----------


## juhanahi

> Jos nyt jo ollaan tultu siihen tulokseen, että laituriovet eivät ole aivan absoluuttinen välttämättömyys turvallisuuden kannalta (tällähän ei kai ollut niinkään tekemistä automaattiajon kanssa, vaan esimerkiksi tuonnelipalojen savun leviämisen estäminen


Kyllä ensisijainen syy laiturioville on nimenomaan ollut se, että niiden avulla estetään automaattisen junan alle joutuminen asemalla. Vaihtoehtona olisi ollut jonkinlainen sädetunnistus, mutta näitä pidettiin silloisen tiedon ja kokemuksen valossa liian epäluotettavina.

Koska laiturioviratkaisuun päädyttiin, oli luonnollista, että Länsimetron asemien rakenne- ja kiinteistötekniikassa (ilmanvaihtoratkaisut, osittain myös osastointi) tukeudutiin niiden ympärille. Palonkestovaatimukset ovat olleet yksi rikka rokassa, miksi ovien tilaaminenkin on viivästynyt ja viivästynyt. Varsinainen tunnelin savujen hallinta kuitenkin on koko ajan ajateltu perustuvan erillisille savuoville. Laituriovista luopuminen toki tuo muutoksia asemien kiinteistötekniikkaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Siemens on asentanut nykymetroon uuden asetinlaitteen ja vanha on purettu pois. Jos koko sopimus puretaan, nykyinen asetinlaite lie Siemensin omaisuutta, jolla se voi tehdä mitä tahtoo. Kuten purkaa ja viedä pois. Ilman asetinlaitetta metrolla ei voi liikennöidä.


Rakennusalan sopimuksissa tilanne on hieman erilainen syystä, jonka Jani Hyvärinen jo mainitsikin: käytännössä alkutilanteeseen ennen sopimuksen tekemistä ei voida palata, ei ainakaan millään järkevällä tavalla. Tämä lähtökohta on huomioitu monella tavalla alan sopimuskäytännöissä ja sopimuksen purkautuminen tarkoittaa tässä tilanteessa todennäköisimmin sitä, että kaikki mikä on asennettu tai muuten tehty, siirtyy nykytilassaan HKL:lle, joka maksaa tehdytä työstä käyvän hinnan Siemensille, mikä viime kädessä määritellään esimerkiksi välimiesoikeudessa. Käypä hinta on sinällään melko helppokin määrittää, sillä sopimuksessa on todennäköisesti yksilöity toimituksen eri osat ja niiden hinnat: riittää siis katsoa, mikä kaikki sopimuksesta on toimitettu. Lisäksi Siemens on luultavasti velvoitettu myös tekemään keskeneräiset työt loppuun esimerkiksi etukäteen määriteltyyn tuntihintaan, jos HKL haluaa työt tähän hintaan teettää.

Tehtyä sopimusta en tunne ja se taitaa lisäksi olla monelta osin salainen. Sitä paitsi itsekään en tunne asiaa enempi, kuin mitä koulussa sopimuksista rakennusalalla opetettiin. Eli yllätyksiä voi tulla. Mutta edellä mainittuun tapaan asiat rakennusalalla yleisesti hoidetaan ja ihmettelisin kyllä, jos HKL olisi poikennut huomattavasti näistä perusteista sopimusta tehdessään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Rakennusalan sopimuksissa tilanne on hieman erilainen syystä, jonka Jani Hyvärinen jo mainitsikin: käytännössä alkutilanteeseen ennen sopimuksen tekemistä ei voida palata, ei ainakaan millään järkevällä tavalla. Tämä lähtökohta on huomioitu monella tavalla alan sopimuskäytännöissä ja sopimuksen purkautuminen tarkoittaa tässä tilanteessa todennäköisimmin sitä, että kaikki mikä on asennettu tai muuten tehty, siirtyy nykytilassaan HKL:lle, joka maksaa tehdytä työstä käyvän hinnan Siemensille, mikä viime kädessä määritellään esimerkiksi välimiesoikeudessa.


Paitsi että tällä ei ole mitään merkitystä, jos asetinlaite on, kuten ilmeiseltä näyttää, hankittu ihan eri hankintasopimuksella, jota ei olla purkamassa eikä oikein voidakaan, kun se sopimus on jo täytetty.

----------


## 339-DF

Hyvä, jos niin on, ettei ole vaaraa minkäänlaisesta Siemensin harjoittamasta sabotoinnista mallia "me otetaan nyt tämä asetinlaitekin sitten mukaan". Pääasia, ettei tuollainen tilanne tulisi yllätyksenä HKL:lle, jos olisi tullakseen.

Vähän epäilen, että kun purkuilmoitus tulee, niin neuvottelut loppuvat kuin seinään. Johan Siemens nytkin uhkailee HKL:ää minkä kerkeää. Miksi ne sitten enää neuvottelisivat, kun voitettavaa ei enää ole? Viimeisimmistä uhkailuista on Pohjolan blogissa tuore postaus. Kunhan ei nyt vaan menisi pupu pöksyyn johtokunnalla.

----------


## petteri

> Vähän epäilen, että kun purkuilmoitus tulee, niin neuvottelut loppuvat kuin seinään. Johan Siemens nytkin uhkailee HKL:ää minkä kerkeää. Miksi ne sitten enää neuvottelisivat, kun voitettavaa ei enää ole? Viimeisimmistä uhkailuista on Pohjolan blogissa tuore postaus. Kunhan ei nyt vaan menisi pupu pöksyyn johtokunnalla.


Helsingin metroon sopivien kulunvalvontasysteemien suurimmat toimittajat ovat Thalys, Alstom, Bombandier ja Siemens. Joku noista on uudessa hankinnassa käytännössä pakko valita. Vaikka sopimus purettaisiin, se ei ihan välttämättä kuitenkaan tarkoita, että uuden kulunhallintajärjestelmän toimittaja ei olisi Siemens, vaan että koko hankinta tehdään ja rajataan uudestaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin metroon sopivien kulunvalvontasysteemien suurimmat toimittajat ovat Thalys, Alstom, Bombandier ja Siemens. Joku noista on uudessa hankinnassa käytännössä pakko valita.


Viime metreillä kisassa Siemensin kanssa oli Ansaldo. Joka tarjosi ja toimitti vastaavan systeemin (vaikka kuljettajat ajavat) Tukholmaan sinä aikana kun Helsingissä on ihmetelty omaa hanketta.

Muuten nyt toteaisin tästä sen verran, että tuskin metroliikenne pysähtyy siihen, että Siemens sammuttaa asetinlaitteen. Tietenkin molemmat osapuolet esittävät näkemyksiään, ja kun on kyse isoista rahoista, tyyli on sen mukainen. Mutta Siemensin ja minkä hyvänsä järjestelmätoimittajan näkökulmasta on kysymys myös yrityskuvasta yleensä. Ei minkään liikenteenhallintajärjestelmiä toimittavan yrityksen kannata hankkia mainetta siitä, että se riidellessään lamauttaa asiakkaansa joukkoliikenteen. Erimielisyyksiä on kaupoissa usein, ja myyjää arvioidaan myös sen mukaan, miten erimielisyydet hoidetaan. Lisäksi voin arvella  olematta juristi  että riideltäessä mm. vahingonkorvauksista, ei myyjälle ole eduksi tuomioistuimessa se, että se pysäytti linjan tai järjestelmän toiminnan. Eli sellainen toimi ei nyt vaan ole liiketaloudellisesti kannattava, vaikka liittyykin hankintariitaan.

Pelkisetetysti voisi sanoa, ettei johtokunnan eilinen päätös niin dramaattinen ole. Sikäli, että HKL ja Siemens joutuvat joka tapauksessa neuvottelemaan ja sopimaan monista käytännön asioista kuten olisivat joutuneet joka tapauksessa. Siihen, mihin tästä tullaan päätymään  mitä se sitten onkin  olisi voitu päätyä ilman sopparin irtisanomistakin. Hyvä muistaa esimerkiksi, että Siemens ehdotti pari vuotta sitten, että luovutaan kuljettajattomasta ajosta. Mutta silloin se ei kelvannut HKL:lle. Jos olisi kelvannut, oltaisiin nyt pidemmällä menossa samaan suuntaan kuin nytkin. Mutta paljon helpommalla tavalla puolin ja toisin.

Antero

----------


## Kani

Enemmän ihmettelen tämän viikon ulostuloissa Saurin ja kumppaneiden kiirettä kuuluttaa, kuinka automaattihankkeeseen palataan pian uudestaan. Väläytellään jopa M200-sarjan poiston aikaistamista, että saataisiin automaatti. En ymmärrä tällaista fundamentalismia, varsinkin kun se on nyt kertaalleen osoittautunut erittäin kalliiksi veronmaksajille. Jos automatisointiin ei olisi suhtauduttu niin ehdottomasti, se olisi keskeytetty paljon aikaisemmin, tai jätetty kokonaan tilaamatta.

Kaikenlaisia pienempiä investointeja joudutaan todistelemaan järkeviksi ja tarpeellisiksi, eikä monia niistä sittenkään saada aikaiseksi. Tuntuu, että mitä isompi hanke, sen isommat jätkät ovat asialla, ja pelisäännöt muuttuvat erilaisiksi. Tämä toimintakulttuuri on iljettävä piirre pääkaupunkiseudun vallankäytössä.

----------


## 339-DF

Niin mäkin vähän aikaa, kunnes heräsin ajattelemaan, että se voi olla vain keino säilyttää eläkeläisten kasvoja. Kunhan nyt mennään kymmenen vuotta eteenpäin niin ei siihen kukaan enää muista palata.

Samalla tavallahan lentokenttämetrostakin on kohteliaasti sanottu, että se on ajankohtainen vuoden 2050 tienoilla. Siis ei koskaan, mutta kauniimmin ilmaistuna.

----------


## hmikko

> Niin mäkin vähän aikaa, kunnes heräsin ajattelemaan, että se voi olla vain keino säilyttää eläkeläisten kasvoja.


Juu, Sauri on psykologi.

----------


## SD202

> Niin mäkin vähän aikaa, kunnes heräsin ajattelemaan, että se voi olla vain keino säilyttää eläkeläisten kasvoja. Kunhan nyt mennään kymmenen vuotta eteenpäin niin ei siihen kukaan enää muista palata.


Niin joo, kuka enää muistaa sitä 1980 -luvun Helsingin metron lahjusjupakkaakaan?  :Wink: 
Onko se puhdasta sattumaa, että Siemens oli silloinkin osallisena? Josko seuraavalla kerralla olisi jonkun muun yrityksen vuoro tahria kätensä.

----------


## hmikko

> Onko se puhdasta sattumaa, että Siemens oli silloinkin osallisena?


Ymmärrä sarkasmin, mutta jos ken ei ole lukenut, niin New York Timesin juttu Siemensistä vuodelta 2008: At Siemens, Bribery Was Just a Line Item. Firma sai tuohon aikaan sakkoja miljardikaupalla lahjomisesta pitkin maailmaa.

----------


## Markku K

> Niin joo, kuka enää muistaa sitä 1980 -luvun Helsingin metron lahjusjupakkaakaan? 
> Onko se puhdasta sattumaa, että Siemens oli silloinkin osallisena? Josko seuraavalla kerralla olisi jonkun muun yrityksen vuoro tahria kätensä.


Tässä nettiin skannatussa kirjassa on 100 sivua tuosta 80-luvun suhmuroinnista:
http://issuu.com/marttisainio/docs/mustakassa__2_
Suosittelen luettavaksi  :Cool:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ymmärrä sarkasmin, mutta jos ken ei ole lukenut, niin New York Timesin juttu Siemensistä vuodelta 2008: At Siemens, Bribery Was Just a Line Item. Firma sai tuohon aikaan sakkoja miljardikaupalla lahjomisesta pitkin maailmaa.


Tämä on sama aika kuin automaattimetro oli Helsingissä ajankohtainen. Norja taitaa olla jutussa mainituista maista Suomea lähin. Suomea ei mainita. Juttua lukiessa tulee silti helposti sellainen tunne, että Siemensin toimiminen vastaavalla tavalla Suomessa olisi pienempi uutinen kuin olisi se, että Siemens ei olisi täällä ketään lahjonut. Totuutta emme varmaan saa koskaan tietää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsingin metroon sopivien kulunvalvontasysteemien suurimmat toimittajat ovat Thalys, Alstom, Bombandier ja Siemens.


Hassua, Talouselämä kirjoittaa nyt täsmälleen samoin kirjoitusvirhein (Thales -> Thalys, Bombardier -> Bombandier):




> Sopivia järjestelmiä kauppaavat Siemensin lisäksi ainakin Thalys, Alstom ja Bombandier.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hassua, Talouselämä kirjoittaa nyt täsmälleen samoin kirjoitusvirhein (Thales -> Thalys, Bombardier -> Bombandier):


Täytyyhän toimittajan tietonsa jostain kaivella.  :Smile:  Miten tämä sitten pitäisi ottaa. Vahingoksi toimittajalle vai eduksi JLF:lle?

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Täytyyhän toimittajan tietonsa jostain kaivella.  Miten tämä sitten pitäisi ottaa. Vahingoksi toimittajalle vai eduksi JLF:lle?


Tämä on yksi niistä syistä, joiden vuoksi sitä jaksaa aina uudelleen ja uudelleen korjata joidenkin kirjoittajien virheellisiä väittämiä. Ettei kävisi niin, että joku taitamaton toimittaja poimii ne mediaansa faktoina. Mutta toki niin sitten kuitenkin käy, kun toimittajilla ei ole aikaa lukea kuin pari hassua viestiä ja tehdä niiden pohjalta sitten "uutisensa". Jlf on ollut monesti toimittajien lähteenä sekä uutisaiheen inspiraationa, samoin Raitio-lehti. Mutta eiväthän toimittajat sitä juttuihinsa kirjaa.

Aika suuri osa nykytoimittajan työstä taitaakin olla vaan netissä surffailua ja nettisilpun kokoamista "uutisiksi". Muuten se vielä toimisikin, mutta kun toimittajien ymmärrys ja oma tietopohja on niin kovin suppea, niin lopputuloksesta tulee usein aika hassunkurinen.

Jos sen verran annettaisiin Ismolle kuitenkin pisteitä, että pääasian, automatisoinnin mielettömyyden ja siihen liittyvän suoranaisen valehtelun, hän on kuitenkin ymmärtänyt oikein ja ilmeisesti ensimmäisenä suomenkielisenä mediana tuo sitä nyt kansan tietoisuuteen.

----------


## j-lu

Internet on haastanut tiedonvälitystä siinä mielessä, että nykyään liki kaikki informaatio on kaikkien ulottuvilla ja vanhan median rooliksi on jäänyt pureskella ja pakata informaatio kuluttajaystävälliseen muotoon. 

Itse lasken sen ansioksi toimittajalle, että hän on viitsii perehtyä johonkin asiaan myös googlaamalla virallisten tiedotteiden lisäksi, vaikka sitten lipsuisi jotain virheitä mukaan. Vertailukohtanahan on esim. HS, jonka jutut metrosta perustuvat yksinomaan tiedotteisiin ja tiedotteessa mainitun yhteyshenkilön haastatteluun. Mitään muuta näkökulmaa tarjotaan äärimmäisen harvoin, jonka vuoksi jutut vaikuttavat valitettavan usein neuvostouutisoinnilta. En usko, että se on tarkoitus, vaan yksinkertaisesti seurausta siitä, että toimittaja yrittää kirjoittaa vaaditussa ajassa vaaditun merkkimäärän asiasta, josta hän ei sen kummemmin tiedä tai ole henkilökohtaisesti kiinnostunut.

----------


## 339-DF

HS onkin ehkä kaikkein kamalin esimerkki tästä someuutisoinnista. Lehteä lukiessa tuntuu, että siellä on päivittäin sensisältöisiä uutisia, että nyt Facebookissa tapahtuu sitä ja Twitterissä kävi noin. Uutisia? Loput on sitten näitä netistä kopioituja juttuja. No, minä en lehteä enää lue, joten pärjään ilman verenpainelääkkeitä. Silloin tällöin esim. lentokoneessa selaan sen muistuttaakseni itseäni siitä, miksi sitä ei kannata lukea. Nettisivutkin saivat maksukaton myötä jäädä. YLE:llä on hyvät ja itse asiassa myös teknisesti todella hyvin toimivat mobiilinettisivut, joita käytän mobiililaitteiden lisäksi pöytäkoneellakin. Ei mainoksia, helposti selattavat ja luettavat uutiset aihepiireittäin. Ennen kaikkea ne uutiset vaikuttavat hyvin neutraaleilta. Harmi on, että sieltäkin reportaasinomaiset ja tutkivan journalismin jutut puuttuvat.

Automaattimetron ja metroasioiden osalta noin yleisesti HS näyttäytyy jotenkin erityisen naurettavana, sillä sen uutisointi on niin räikeästi ristiriidassa Hbl:n kanssa. Kuten sanoit, siinä tosiaankin tulee neuvostomedia mieleen. Entisaikaan HS olisi vielä voinut muokata mielipiteitä tuolla uutisointityylillään, mutta sen aika taitaa olla jo ohi. Lukijamäärät laskevat tasaiseen tahtiin. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi tietysti, että HS on oikeassa ja Hbl täysin väärässä  mutta ei nämä viimeaikaiset metrotapahtumat ihan anna aihetta olettaa niin.  :Wink:

----------


## Kani

Itsellekään ei tulisi mieleen maksaa senttiäkään Hesarista. Metro on kaiken lisäksi vain yksi lukuisista agendoista, joita HS:llä on. Miksi tilaisin kotiini journalismia, joka ei ole journalismia, vaan pyrkimystä ohjailla asioita. HBL teki kaikki nämä automaattifarssin vuodet lukuisia kovia uutisia, mutta HS ei noteeraannut niitä mitenkään.

Seudulla on vielä jonkin verran heitä, jotka sanovat, "ettei aamu käynnisty ilman Hesaria". Ehkä he sitten uskovat kaiken, mitä rakas aamukahvikaveritabloid heille kertoo. Ja siitä päätellen, millainen poliittisen kulttuurin rappio HS:n vahtikoiran valvomalla alueella vallitsee, agenda menee suurimpaan osaan lukijoista sellaisenaan.

----------


## PSi

> Tämä on yksi niistä syistä, joiden vuoksi sitä jaksaa aina uudelleen ja uudelleen korjata joidenkin kirjoittajien virheellisiä väittämiä. Ettei kävisi niin, että joku taitamaton toimittaja poimii ne mediaansa faktoina.--


Foorumin softa tai asetukset estää (tai on pantu estämään) muiden kuin aivan hiljattain ketjuun litettyjen viestien korjaaminen. Olen pyytänyt ylläpitoa korjaamaan omia virheitäni -- ei siksi että oma tietämättömyyteni ei näkyisi, vaan juurikin siksi, että joku viestiketjua vain alusta lukeva ei pitäisi myöhemmin virheelliseksi todistettua tietoa oikeana (esimerkkinä viestini Valmetin nivelvaunun suunnittelijasta ja koko 1-30-sarjan nimittäminen Keppi-Kariaksi. Ensinmainittu virhe onkin näemmä korjattu -- kiitos ylläpidolle!)



> -- Itse lasken sen ansioksi toimittajalle, että hän on viitsii perehtyä johonkin asiaan myös googlaamalla virallisten tiedotteiden lisäksi, vaikka sitten lipsuisi jotain virheitä mukaan.--


Samaa mieltä! Tulee mieleen elokuvan Titfield Thunderbolt kääntäjän kysymys silloisella Rautatiemuseon keskustelufoorumilla, jossa hän kysyi apua rautatieteknisten termien käännökselle. Nostan hattua kääntäjälle!

pekka

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:58 ----------

Vaikka tämä viestiketju onkin pääasiassa Helsingin metron automatisoinnista, niin kysyn siitä huolimatta, millainen automaation aste Tokion metrolinjoilla on? 

Muistelen, en välttämättä oikein, että olisimme 2013 matkustaneet Tokiossa metrolinjalla, jossa vuoroväli oli ruuhka-aikana 2 minuuttia, tunnin aikana oli yksi 3 minuutin vuoroväli, muuten kaikki ruuhkatunnin aikaiset vuorot ajettiin 2 minuutin välein. Mun mielestäni juuri tuolla linjalla, oli laitureilla reilun metrin korkuiset aidat, joissa oli aukeavat liukuovet junan ovien kohdalla, jotka avattiin ja suljettiin yhtaikaa junan ovien kanssa. Hämmästyttävintä oli, että mielestäni junan kuljettaja pysäytti junan käyttäen samanlaista ilmajarrua, kun meillä oli kaksiakselisissa raitiovaunuissa ja Ratti-Karioissa. Oliko tuo vaunu juuri sillä linjalla, jossa oli 2 minuutin vuoroväli vai ei, sitä en muista. 

Millainen järjestelmä on Tokion ympäri ajavassa kehäradassa, jossa kuljettaja ajaa junaa ilmeisesti käsin aivan loppupysäytystä lukuunottamatta? Kuinka siellä junan saatetaan pysäyttää ilman että radalla näkyi hirveää määrää erillisiä baliiseja?  

pekka

----------


## tlajunen

> Vaikka tämä viestiketju onkin pääasiassa Helsingin metron automatisoinnista, niin kysyn siitä huolimatta, millainen automaation aste Tokion metrolinjoilla on? 
> 
> Muistelen, en välttämättä oikein, että olisimme 2013 matkustaneet Tokiossa metrolinjalla, jossa vuoroväli oli ruuhka-aikana 2 minuuttia, tunnin aikana oli yksi 3 minuutin vuoroväli, muuten kaikki ruuhkatunnin aikaiset vuorot ajettiin 2 minuutin välein. Mun mielestäni juuri tuolla linjalla, oli laitureilla reilun metrin korkuiset aidat, joissa oli aukeavat liukuovet junan ovien kohdalla, jotka avattiin ja suljettiin yhtaikaa junan ovien kanssa. Hämmästyttävintä oli, että mielestäni junan kuljettaja pysäytti junan käyttäen samanlaista ilmajarrua, kun meillä oli kaksiakselisissa raitiovaunuissa ja Ratti-Karioissa. Oliko tuo vaunu juuri sillä linjalla, jossa oli 2 minuutin vuoroväli vai ei, sitä en muista.


Namboku-linjalla on ainakin automaattiajo ja laituriovet. Suurimmalla osalla sekä Tokyo Metron että Toei Metron linjoista junat ovat kuitenkin täysmanuaaleja.




> Millainen järjestelmä on Tokion ympäri ajavassa kehäradassa, jossa kuljettaja ajaa junaa ilmeisesti käsin aivan loppupysäytystä lukuunottamatta? Kuinka siellä junan saatetaan pysäyttää ilman että radalla näkyi hirveää määrää erillisiä baliiseja?


Tokion kehälinja, eli Yamanote-linja, ei itse asiassa ole metro, vaan kaupunkijuna. Tokiossa ja Japanissa ylipäätään ero metron ja kaupunkijunan välillä on lähinnä omistuksellinen - teknisesti ne ovat hyvinkin identtisiä (ja paikoin jakavat samoja raiteita keskenään). 

Wikipedian mukaan linjalle ollaan suunnittelemassa laituriovia, joiden yhteydessä otetaan käyttöön pysähdysautomatiikka. Valmista pitäisi olla vuonna 2017, joten ilmeisesti systeemi ei ole vielä käytössä, mikä selittää baliisien puutteen. Täysmanuaalina siis ajellaan toistaiseksi.

Wikipedian juttua pysähdysautomatiikasta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Train_A...ing_Controller

----------


## kuukanko

> Wikipedian mukaan linjalle ollaan suunnittelemassa laituriovia, joiden yhteydessä otetaan käyttöön pysähdysautomatiikka. Valmista pitäisi olla vuonna 2017, joten ilmeisesti systeemi ei ole vielä käytössä, mikä selittää baliisien puutteen.


Jo viime vuonna osalla Yamanote-linjan asemista oli laituriovet.

----------


## sm3

"Helsingin metron automatisointisopassa yllättävä käänne: HKL ja Siemens palasivat neuvottelupöytään"

http://yle.fi/uutiset/helsingin_metr...oytaan/7724314

----------


## Joonas Pio

> "Helsingin metron automatisointisopassa yllättävä käänne: HKL ja Siemens palasivat neuvottelupöytään"
> 
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/helsingin_metr...oytaan/7724314


Eiköhän Helsinkiin tehdä automaattimetro vaikka väkisin, viime kerrallakin sopimusta purettaessa kun tapahtui samanlainen käännös. HS:n uutinen kertoo aiheesta laajemmin, mm. tämän: "Sovun edellytyksenä on, että länsimetro pääsee aloittamaan aikataulussa syksyllä 2016, automatisointi toteutuu suunnitellusti ja että sopu on Helsingille taloudellisesti kannattava."

----------


## lkrt

> Eiköhän Helsinkiin tehdä automaattimetro vaikka väkisin, viime kerrallakin sopimusta purettaessa kun tapahtui samanlainen käännös. HS:n uutinen kertoo aiheesta laajemmin, mm. tämän: "Sovun edellytyksenä on, että länsimetro pääsee aloittamaan aikataulussa syksyllä 2016, automatisointi toteutuu suunnitellusti ja että sopu on Helsingille taloudellisesti kannattava."


Joo, tämä soutaminen ja huopaaminen saisi kyllä loppua. Todennäköisesti kaikki nämä ehdot "toteutuvat", mutta ensi vuoden alussa ilmoitetaan, että Länsimetron avaus siirtyy loppuvuoteen 2017.

----------


## 339-DF

Ehkä tuo nyt YLE:n toimittajan mielestä vielä onkin yllättävää. Mutta tuskin se Jlf:n lukijoille yllätyksenä tuli.

Ennusteeni: Siemensin kanssa jatketaan taas kerran. Länsimetro ei avaudu matkustajille vuonna 2016. Saavutetun "sovun" jälkeen tosin todennäköisesti väitetään toisin.

----------


## hmikko

Terveisiä vaan johtokunnalle. Jään odottamaan Lilja Tammisen kommentteja, jos etenemissopimukset taas etenevät. Edellinen kierros taisi olla syy siihen, miksi Mirva Haltia jäi luottamushommista pois.

----------


## Kani

Kyllä tulee helsinkiläinen siltarumpupolitiikka ja muutama ylivallan ottanut virkamies päähänpinttymineen kalliiksi kansalle. Ja johtokunta katselee sivusta virattomana, kun jätkät pistää nimiä paperiin. Tässä sitä saadaan lisää Helsinkiä Helsinkiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Eeppisen käsittämätön saga!

Suurimmat elokuvaohjaajatkaan eivät olisi yltäneet tähän. Eivät edes crazykomedialla.

----------


## juhanahi

> Eeppisen käsittämätön saga!


Lehtiä seuratessa tilanteesta voi tietysti saada vähän epätarkan kuvan, mutta kyllähän tämä uusin käänne oli aivan odotettavissa: johtokuntahan antoi vasta oikeutuksensa sopimusten purkuun, ja siihenkin vaihtoehtoon on alettu valmistautua (Länsimetron asetinlaitteen tarjouskilpailun osallistumishakemuksia kysellään). On kuitenkin aika luonnollista, että Siemensiltä tulee tällaisessa tilanteessa vielä viimeinen tarjous, ja kyllähän lie myös HKL:n edun mukaista, että tuohonkin tarjoukseen on vielä reagoitu sikäli mikäli purkuun ja näin ollen mittaviin oikeudenkäynteihin päädytään. HKL:hän on nyt antanut oman vastaesityksensä, johon se odottaa Siemensin vastausta perjantaihin kello 16 mennessä. Tilanne voi edelleen päätyä myös sopimusten purkuun kokonaan tai osittain - tai sitten ei.

Projektin alkuperäisistä tarkoitusperistä ja suuntaviivoista voidaan olla montaa mieltä, ja onhan moni päätös kiistatta osoittautunut  enemmän tai vähemmän jälkiviisaasti tarkastellen huonoksi. Samoin projektin vaiheista voisi kirjoittaa vaikka millaisen kirjan. Etenemissopimuksen aikaan olisi ollut vielä Länsimetroa ajatellen pelivaraa tehdä uusia ratkaisuja. Mutta nyt ollaan kyllä tilanteessa, jossa on jäljellä vain huonoja tai vielä huonompia vaihtoehtoja. Asia ei ole ollenkaan niin yksinkertainen, että sopimukset purkuun ja elämä taas hymyilee, vaikka monen mielestä Siemens näpäytyksen ansaitsisikin. Nyt ollaan kuitenkin monella tapaa jo aika naimisissa Siemensin kanssa.

Nykyisin käytössä olevia Siemensin asetinlaitteita joudutaan joka tapauksessa käyttämään vuosia, vaikka länsimetroon ensihätään jonkin muun valmistajan laitteet tulisivatkin. Niitäkin laitteita täytyy ylläpitää. (Mikä on hinta ja homman toimivuus?) Asetinlaitteiden saumakohdan toteutus on myös iso kysymysmerkki. Junien määrän tuplaantuessa ja vuorovälien tihentyessä liikenteenohjauksen työtä tukevan käytönohjausjärjestelmän merkitys kasvaa hurjasti, ja vaikuttaa epärealistiselta, että koko metron kattavaa järjestelmää saataisiin käyttöön mahdollisessa siirtymävaiheessa, jossa osalla rataa on Siemensin asetinlaitteet ja osalla valmistajan X laitteet. Tämä asettaa tuntuvia haasteita liikenteenohjaukseen ja liikennöintiin. Myös matkustajainformaation saaminen asemille vaatisi uusia järjestelmiä. Siemensin laitteiden myöhempi ennenaikainen korvaaminen maksaa sekin rahaa, eikä uusien ratalaitteiden rakentaminen ja vanhojen purkukaan mikään ihan naks ja poks temppu ole. M300-junahankintaan täytyy tilata komponentteja muualta. Ja niin edelleen. Toki on mahdollista, että sopimuksia Siemensin kanssa puretaan vain osittain, mutta tässäkin lie sitten oma vääntönsä luvassa oikeudenkäynteineen kaikkineen - puhumattakaan tietenkin siitä väännöstä mikä kokonaispurusta seuraa.

Elämme kyllä mielenkiintoisia aikoja ja eiköhän tässä todellisiakin päätöksiä saada varsin pian. Länsimetron aloitus syksyllä 2016 lienee aika haastava  vaikkakin virallinen - tavoite, tehtiinpä nyt niin tai näin. Aika monen asian täytyy loksahtaa kohdalleen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lehtiä seuratessa tilanteesta voi tietysti saada vähän epätarkan kuvan, mutta kyllähän tämä uusin käänne oli aivan odotettavissa: johtokuntahan antoi vasta oikeutuksensa sopimusten purkuun, ja siihenkin vaihtoehtoon on alettu valmistautua (Länsimetron asetinlaitteen tarjouskilpailun osallistumishakemuksia kysellään). On kuitenkin aika luonnollista, että Siemensiltä tulee tällaisessa tilanteessa vielä viimeinen tarjous, ja kyllähän lie myös HKL:n edun mukaista, että tuohonkin tarjoukseen on vielä reagoitu sikäli mikäli purkuun ja näin ollen mittaviin oikeudenkäynteihin päädytään. HKL:hän on nyt antanut oman vastaesityksensä, johon se odottaa Siemensin vastausta perjantaihin kello 16 mennessä. Tilanne voi edelleen päätyä myös sopimusten purkuun kokonaan tai osittain - tai sitten ei.


Luonnollista on että toimittaja yrittää vielä viime hetkellä pelastaa kaupat tekemällä uuden tarjouksen. Se että kaupunki lähtee mukaan leikkiin ja tekee vastatarjouksen on aika riskaabeli taktiikka. (Juridisestihan vastatarjous on yhtä kuin alkuperäisen tarjouksen hylkäys ja uusi tarjous alkuperäiselle tarjoajalle, ja se on kerran tehtynä yhtä sitova kuin mikä tahansa tarjous.) Lopputuloksen odotusarvon pitäisi tällöin olla selkeästi parempi kuin käräjöinnin lopputuleman, jottei aiheuteta veronmaksajille tuottamuksellista vahinkoa.

Pieleen mennyt projekti voi toki olla synti itsessään päättäjille. Mutta että lähtee vielä oma-aloitteisesti sopimaan asioita vastapuolen kanssa voi olla vielä suurempi synti, ja siinä päädytään helposti tilanteeseen, jossa on pakko arvioida oikeudessa osallisten motiiveja ja mahdollista henkilökohtaista vahingonkorvausvelvollisuutta.

Enpä usko, että ihan turhan päiten oma vakuutusyhtiönikään on kirjoittanut kotivakuutukseni vastuuvakuutuksen ehtoihin pykälän, joka kieltää lähtemästä sopimaan asioita vastapuolen kanssa ilman vakuutusyhtiön lupaa. (Teksti ei ole tässä esillä, mutta näin muistelisin siellä lukevan.) Sopiminen sanana tietysti kuulostaa kivalta ja positiiviselta, mutta oikeudelliset vaikutukset voivat olla tuhoisia, jos sopimuksella kuitataan kertakaikkisesti hirmuinen nippu kaikenlaisia vastuita, joihin ei voikaan sopimuksen jälkeen enää vedota. Oikeudesta saa puolueettoman tuomion ihan viran puolesta. Sopimisen ehdottaminen on tarkoituksenmukaista yleensä vain heikommalla olevalle osapuolelle. Onko kaupunki todellakin tässä heikommalla? (Jos on niin eikö se tarkoita että projekti siihen saakka on vedetty epäpätevästi ja/tai kaupungin edun vastaisesti, ja jonkun kuuluisi kantaa vastuu siitä?) Vai uhkaako oikeuskäsittely paljastaa sellaisiakin seikkoja, joiden jotkut toivoisivat pysyvän salassa?

Vähän olisin kyllä sitä mieltä, että kaupungin puolelta vastuullisten kannalta ainoa edes jotenkin kunniallinen etenemistie on oikeuskäsittely. Olkoonkin että tässä tapauksessa otaksun että kyseessä olisi välimiesmenettely (?). Toimittajan intressin sopimiseen ymmärrän kyllä hyvin.

----------


## petteri

> Luonnollista on että toimittaja yrittää vielä viime hetkellä pelastaa kaupat tekemällä uuden tarjouksen. Se että kaupunki lähtee mukaan leikkiin ja tekee vastatarjouksen on aika riskaabeli taktiikka. Lopputuloksen odotusarvon pitäisi tällöin olla selkeästi parempi kuin käräjöinnin lopputuleman, jottei aiheuteta veronmaksajille tuottamuksellista vahinkoa.
> 
> Pieleen mennyt projekti voi toki olla synti itsessään päättäjille. Mutta että lähtee vielä oma-aloitteisesti sopimaan asioita vastapuolen kanssa voi olla vielä suurempi synti, ja siinä päädytään helposti tilanteeseen, jossa on pakko arvioida oikeudessa osallisten motiiveja ja mahdollista henkilökohtaista vahingonkorvausvelvollisuutta.


Synti? Elänköhän ihan eri maailmassa, kun käsittääkseni ensisijainen tapa ratkaista ongelmat on neuvotella ja sopia oma-aloitteisesti asioista vastapuolen kanssa. 

Isoissa julkisissa projekteissa sopiminen ja neuvottelu vaan usein hyvin vaikeaa. Se johtuu osin julkisesta päätöksentekojärjestelmästä, jossa kenelläkään ei usein ole riittävää päätös- ja neuvotteluvaltaa. Siinä kun yksityisten yritysten välisissä suurissa ongelmatilanteissa neuvotellaan sitten vaikka pääjohtajatasolla, jos alempana ei riitä natsat sekä valtuudet, julkisella puolella ei neuvottelupöytään useinkaan saada henkilöitä, joilla on riittävästi valtaa päättää asioista, koska sellaisia ei ole projektiin asetettu. 

Vaikka toki tämä projekti on aikamoinen farssi, niin yleisesti jos halutaan oikeasti saada jotain aikaan, on syytä keskustella ja neuvotella vastapuolen kanssa, neuvotteluissa mukana olevilla henkilöillä pitää olla riittävästi päätösvaltaa ja yleensä kannattaa välttää mahdollista käräjöintiä tai projektin suistumista ojasta allikkoon. Toki päätösten äärimmäinen venyminen on myös paha ongelma, silloin voidaan joutua nykyiseen tilanteeseen, jossa tarjolla on vain aika huonoja vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Kani

Mielestäni tarpeetonta kuorruttaa ilmiselviä arviointivirheitä tehneitä Helsingin virkamiehiä sovinnollisuuden koristeilla. Heiltä ei ole valtaa puuttunut, pikemminkin sitä on ollut liikaa. Varsin järkevästi toiminut HKL:n johtokunta on useaan kertaan jyrätty, jotta muutaman ylivaltaisen henkilön päähänpinttymä, eli automaattimetroprojekti on saanut jatkua.

Toimivassa poliittisessa kulttuurissa tässä olisi myös päitä pudonnut, mutta koska sellaista kulttuuria ei ole ja metroveljet saavat puuhata myös valtamedian suojeluksessa, kaikki jatkavat kuin mitään ei olisi tapahtunutkaan. Ainoa, kenen pää uhkasi pudota, oli se, joka arvosteli automaattiunelmaa organisaation sisällä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se että kaupunki lähtee mukaan leikkiin ja tekee vastatarjouksen on aika riskaabeli taktiikka. (Juridisestihan vastatarjous on yhtä kuin alkuperäisen tarjouksen hylkäys ja uusi tarjous alkuperäiselle tarjoajalle, ja se on kerran tehtynä yhtä sitova kuin mikä tahansa tarjous.) Lopputuloksen odotusarvon pitäisi tällöin olla selkeästi parempi kuin käräjöinnin lopputuleman, jottei aiheuteta veronmaksajille tuottamuksellista vahinkoa.


Riippuu toki siitä, miten se tarjous on tehty. Vaikka siitä lehdistölle Lehmuskoski käyttääkin nimeä vastatarjous, on se silti voitu laatia niin, ettei se ole HKL:ää sitova. Ja tuskin edes voikaan olla, koska se ei olle johtokunnan valtuuttama.

Mitä tulee tuohon kaupunginhallitukseen ottamiseen, niin kannattaa lukea tämä kommentti. Kaupunginhallitukseen ottaminen ei siis vielä tarkoita, että johtokunnassa sopimuksen purku olisi tehty kaupunginhallituksen tahdosta riippumatta ja hallitus nyt sitten kruunalla tai klaavalla purkaisi tai ei purkaisi. Oletus siis on, että kaupunginhallituskin on sopimuksen purkamassa, ellei nyt sitten kyseessä olisi vain salainen gambiitti saada Siemensiltä mahdollisimman hyvä jatkotarjous. En kylläkään usko.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Riippuu toki siitä, miten se tarjous on tehty. Vaikka siitä lehdistölle Lehmuskoski käyttääkin nimeä vastatarjous, on se silti voitu laatia niin, ettei se ole HKL:ää sitova. Ja tuskin edes voikaan olla, koska se ei olle johtokunnan valtuuttama.


No voihan tähän toki liittyä vielä vaikka mitä kuvioita. Kaupungin oma päätöksentekoprosessi on tietty yksi mutkistava tekijä. Käsittääkseni HKL:n johtokunta ei irtisanonut sopimusta vaan vain valtuutti irtisanomaan sen. Muotoseikat olkoot mitkä ovat, mutta joku (kuka?) edustaa kaupunkia virallisesti toimittajan suuntaan jonkinlaisella valtuutuksella. Se mitä tämä joku tekee sitoo kaupunkia. Jos vastatarjous on toimitettu, ei liene syytä ensimmäisenä otaksua että se ei olisi sitova. Kaipa siihen voi jonkun ehdon kirjoittaa tyyliin että se on ehdollinen esim. HKL:n johtokunnan hyväksymiselle, mutta aika pelletouhua tuollainen olisi. Mitä järkeä olisi että tarjouksen tekee joku, jolla ei ole pitävää valtuutusta sitä tehdä? Eihän se täytä oikein mitään tarjouksen peruskriteerejäkään, jos siitä voi peräytyä tuosta vaan. Lähinnä kai tuollaista voisi luonnehtia neuvotteluun liittyväksi ideoinniksi tai joksikin muuksi epämääräiseksi toiminnaksi?

Kyllä tässä joka tapauksessa kaikki farssin ainekset on kasassa, kun ei edes tiedetä kuka toimii ja missä ominaisuudessa, ja mitä oikein juridisessa mielessä on tapahtunut kun sanotaan että vastatarjous on tehty. En tiedä pitäisikö tässä sympata toimittajaa, kaupunkia vai veronmaksajia, mutta sen sanon että täysin luokatonta amatööritouhua tämä kyseinen hankinta on.

----------


## petteri

> Muotoseikat olkoot mitkä ovat, mutta joku (kuka?) edustaa kaupunkia virallisesti toimittajan suuntaan jonkinlaisella valtuutuksella.


Lehtitietojen mukaan juuri tällä hetkellä kaupungin puolella apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Sauri näyttää olevan puikoissa, niillä valtuuksilla mitkä Helsingin rakennus- ja ympäristötoimen korkeimmalla virkamiehellä on.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaipa siihen voi jonkun ehdon kirjoittaa tyyliin että se on ehdollinen esim. HKL:n johtokunnan hyväksymiselle, mutta aika pelletouhua tuollainen olisi. Mitä järkeä olisi että tarjouksen tekee joku, jolla ei ole pitävää valtuutusta sitä tehdä?


Julkisen sektorin kanssa toimiessa on ihan tyypillistä, että neuvottelijat kertovat olevansa valtuutettuja tekemään vain esisopimuksia ja että lopullinen sopimus tehdään vain, jos toimivaltainen luottamuselin hyväksyy sen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Julkisen sektorin kanssa toimiessa on ihan tyypillistä, että neuvottelijat kertovat olevansa valtuutettuja tekemään vain esisopimuksia ja että lopullinen sopimus tehdään vain, jos toimivaltainen luottamuselin hyväksyy sen.


Tiettyyn rajaan saakka tämän voi ymmärtää, kun esim. toimittaja tekee tarjouksen, jonka pohjalta tehdään esisopimus, jonka luottamuselin lopullisesti vahvistaa. Mutta se on vaikeampi hahmottaa, että kaupungin puolelta neuvottelija itse tarjoaa jotain, mille ei ole tahtotilaa vielä virallistettu omassa organisaatiossa. Siis tavallaan ylittää neuvotteluvaltuutuksensa. Eihän rationaalisesti toimiva osto-organisaatio voi perustua sooloilulle ja sille että jälkikäteen taivutellaan luottamuselimet sen sooloilun taakse, kun muka parempaakaan ei saavutettu. Jos kaupungin edustaja itse esittää jotain, niin mistä tiedetään että se on paras mihin toimittaja suostuu? Ei mistään. Mutta veronmaksajien rahoilla on tietysti kiva tehdä myönnytyksiä vaikka sitten vain omien kasvojen pelastamiseksi.

Rationaalista olisi evästää neuvottelija sen suhteen millaiset valtuudet ja liikkumavara hänellä on. Tässä tapauksessa valtuutus lienee annettu vain sopimuksen purkamiseen, ei ehtojen uudelleen nevotteluun. Jos neuvotteluvaltuutuksesta poiketaan, sehän on vähintäänkin sooloilua. Mutta kieltämättä viranhaltijan asema organisaatiossa samoin kuin erilaiset käskyvaltasuhteet voivat hämärtää sitä kuka päättää ja mistä, ja miten itsenäisesti kukin voi toimia.

Jos ei muuta niin vähintään tilanne on epäselvä.

----------


## Kani

> Eihän rationaalisesti toimiva osto-organisaatio voi perustua sooloilulle ja sille että jälkikäteen taivutellaan luottamuselimet sen sooloilun taakse, kun muka parempaakaan ei saavutettu.


Aivan, ja tällä tavallahan pääkaupunkiseudulla on toimittu mm. metrokysymyksissä. Muutama voimakastahtoinen ja ylivaltainen sooloilija kaveripiireineen tekee veronmaksajien rahoilla jättimäisiä ostoksia, ja demokraattiset toimielimet jyrätään. Automaattimetro siitä selkeänä tapausesimerkkinä.

Kun johtokunta joulun alla antoi valtuudet purkaa kaupan, apulaiskaupunginjohtaja ilmoitti vievänsä asian vielä kaupunginhallitukseen asian suurten mittasuhteiden vuoksi. Tästä olisi varmaankin veronmaksajan pitänyt sitten ymmärtää, että kaupanteko alkaa jälleen uudestaan, vaikka juuri demokraattisesti päätettiin kaupan purkamisesta.

----------


## petteri

> Tästä olisi varmaankin veronmaksajan pitänyt sitten ymmärtää, että kaupanteko alkaa jälleen uudestaan, vaikka juuri demokraattisesti päätettiin kaupan purkamisesta.


Kunnallisessa demokratiassa kaupunginvaltuusto ja sen valtaa toimeenpaneva kaupunginhallitus ovat korkeimmat päättävät elimet. Helsingissä taas apulaiskaupunginjohtaja on toimialallaan korkein virkamies. Silloin kun on kyse taloudellisesti ja toiminnallisesti suurista päätöksistä on hyvin luonnollista, että lopulliset päätökset tehdään korkeimmalla tasolla ja isoista sopimuksista neuvoteltaessa on mukana alueen korkein toimiva johto. 

Automaattimetroprojektin organisointia voidaan minusta perustellusti pitää esimerkkinä huonosta projektinhallinnasta, erityisesti ohjausryhmän kokoonpanon osalta. Projektissa ohjausryhmän tehtävä on ohjata projektia, vastata päätöksenteosta, tukea projektipäällikköä ja varmistaa, että projektin tavoitteet saavutetaan. Ohjausryhmässä käsitellään muutostarpeet, jotka voivat liittyä esimerkiksi projektin aikatauluun, budjettiin tai laajuuteen. Ohjausryhmän jäsenillä on myös oltava riittävät päätöksenteko- ja resursointivaltuudet.

Automaattimetroprojektin ohjausryhmässä jonkin pöytäkirjan mukaan olivat ainakin jossain vaiheessa olleet HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Lahdenranta, Judström ja Reiman sekä Länsimetro Oy:n Kokkinen. Siemensiltä mukana ovat olleet Siemensin joukkoliikennetoiminnan pääjohtaja Gerken sekä Jamrath, Lehtonen ja Cavatoni. Tämä ohjausryhmän kokoonpano näyttää minusta Helsingin kaupungin osalta varsin epäonnistuneelta, varsinkin sen jälkeen kun projekti on kriisiytynyt. Ohjausryhmässä on kyllä Siemensin puolelta ollut mukana korkein päättävä taho, mutta Helsingin kaupungin korkeimman päättävän tason edustus on puuttunut projektin ohjausryhmästä kokonaan. Voidaan hyvin perustellusti kysyä, miksi? 

Suurissa kriisiprojekteissa ei vaan pidä toimia niin, että korkeimman päättävän tason edustus puuttuu ohjausryhmästä. Siinä vaiheessa kun projekti kriisiytyi pahasti ohjausryhmän kokoonpanoa olisi ehdottomasti pitänyt muuttaa ja ohjausryhmään saada Helsingin kaupungin edustus, mielellään korkeimmalta tasolta eli Pekka Sauri, ainakin niihin kokouksiin joissa käsiteltiin projektin tärkeimpiä asioita. Sillä oltaisiin todennäköisesti vältetty paljon sekoilua.

----------


## kuukanko

HS: Siemens teki metron automatisoinnista neljä uutta tarjousta

----------


## Antero Alku

> HS: Siemens teki metron automatisoinnista neljä uutta tarjousta


YLE:n radiouutiset kertoivat tästä jo eilen illalla klo 18. Ja sen verran enemmän, että mukana on aiemmin esitetty allianssimenettely kattohintoineen sekä kiinteähintaisia vaihtoehtoja. Toimittaja lupasi lisää tietoa YLE:n nettiin, mutta ei ole näkynyt. Tai sitten en löydä.

Jostain luin kommentin, ettei perjantain tarjouksia tulla hyväksymään. Vaikea ottaa kantaa ilman yksityiskohtia. Mutta lienee aika selvää, ettei Siemens eikä kukaan muukaan tee Helsinkiin automaattimetroa, ellei Helsinki maksa sitä, minkä se automaatti maksaa. Ja jokaiselle lienee selvä, että se on enemmän kuin vuosia vanha ilmeisen puutteellisin tiedoin ja osaamatta tehdyn hankintasopimuksen hinta.

Minusta ratkaisu löytyy  Paasikiven ajatusta lainaten  tosiasioiden myöntämisellä. Ja ensimmäinen myönnettävä tosiasia on, että mitään pakkoa automaattiin ei ole olemassa mistään syystä. Muun väittäminen on joko valehtelmista tai ymmärtämättömyyttä. Vaan itse asiassa nyt ollaan siinä tilanteessa, että tulevaisuuden näkökulmasta automaatti on oikeastaan jo pois suljettu vaihtoehto. Syy ovat Espoon lyhennetyt asemat.

Strafican automaatin vaihtoehtoja pohtineen selvityksen matkustajamääräennusteet osoittivat, että lyhyidenkin asemien kysyntä yltää 8000 matkustajaan tunnissa heti Espoon metron valmistuttua tämän vuosikymmenen lopussa. Se on 2/3 Kulosaaren sillasta, joten eipä ole lyhyiden asemien kanssa matkamäärissä kasvuvaraa juuri Espoossakaan.

Ja sehän kuitenkin tiedetään, että lyhyt vuoroväli on mahdollista vain kuljettaja-ajossa. Jos imagosyistä halutaan välttämättä kuljettajaton metro, silloin pitää ensiksi pidentää Espoon asemat, jotta tulevaisuudessakin voidaan pysyä kyllin pitkissä vuoroväleissä, jotta automaattikin toimii.

Automaattiajon ja vuorovälin todellinen yhteys on ilmeisen vaikea asia tajuta, koska tämän asian kanssa on väitetty päinvastaista jo 15 ellei peräti 40 vuotta. Mutta Helsinki ja Espoo eivät ole Aasiassa, emmekä me ole aasialaisia, jotka eivät juokse automaattisesti sulkeutuvien ovien väliin.

Parasta siis myöntää tosiasiat myös asiakkaan puolella ja tehdä sopu jo asennetuista kuljettaja-ajon laitteista ja niiden tekemisestä myös Espooseen. Silloin saavat vastinetta rahalle niin Siemens kuin Helsinki ja Espookin, eikä tarvitse riidellä asioista, joista yhteisellä sopimuksella luovutaan. Kaupallisessa mielessä siksi, että ei voida täyttää vanhaa sopimusta, asiallisessa mielessä siksi, että turha riidellä sellaisesta, mitä ei tarvita ja mistä on lopulta vain haittaa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta Helsinki ja Espoo eivät ole Aasiassa, emmekä me ole aasialaisia, jotka eivät juokse automaattisesti sulkeutuvien ovien väliin.


Sinänsä sivuseikka, mutta kun tuota virkettä on täällä toisteltu: kansan käyttäytyminen ei ole kiveen hakattu asia Suomessakaan. Ollaan tässä opittu jopa punnitsemaan hedelmät itse kaupassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinänsä sivuseikka, mutta kun tuota virkettä on täällä toisteltu: kansan käyttäytyminen ei ole kiveen hakattu asia Suomessakaan. Ollaan tässä opittu jopa punnitsemaan hedelmät itse kaupassa.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Kaikenlaisia asioita voi tapahtua ja ne voivat muuttua. Bussitkin voivat alkaa kulkea aikataulujen mukaisesti, jos HSL edellyttää sitä ja pakottaa liikennöitsijät siihen vaikka 1000 :n sakkomaksulla jokaisesta ilmoitetusta edelläajosta ohi pysäkin. Siinä ei tarvitse oppia kuin muutaman sadan kuljettajan toimimaan toisin kuin nyt toimivat, ei sentään 30 tuhannen metron käyttäjän.

Mutta miksi haalia kaikki mahdolliset riskit, kuten tämäkin? Koko touhuhan on siinä jamassa kuin on juuri siksi, että otettiin jokseenkin kaikki kuviteltavissa olevat riskit, ja ne ovat kaikki toteutuneet. Ja sen lisäksi ilmeisesti moni sellainenkin riski, jota ei kuviteltu.

Tämäntyyppisissä hankkeissa riskien analysointi ja hallinta ovat keskeisiä osia, kun hanke hoidetaan ja hallitaan oikein. Se tarkoittaa, että ensin tunnistetaan riskit, sitten analysoidaan niiden merkitys ja todennäköisyys ja tehdään suunnitelma siitä, miten riskit hallitaan. Eli miten ne joko vältetään tai miten toimitaan, jos riskit toteutuvat. Sivusta katsoen näyttää siltä, että metron automatisoinnissa riskeistä ei ole välitetty mitään. Itse varoitin useista riskeistä joukkoliikennelautakuntaa vuonna 2005. Mutta suunnittelujohtaja oli kuulemma vakuuttanut lautakunnalle, ettei mitään riskejä ole.

Nyt on hyvä syy oppia jotain viimeisestä kymmenestä vuodesta. Minusta näyttää, että HKL:n johtokunta on ymmärtänyt ainakin yhden riskin, eli sen, mikä on aikataulujen lupausten luotettavuus ja mitä tästä riskistä seuraa. Mutta se ei ihan riitä tämän hetken tilanteessa, jossa julkisuudessa olleiden tietojen mukaan ei osata katsoa juuri mitään muuta kuin sitä, voiko Espoon metroliikenne alkaa vai ei. Onhan se yksi riski, mutta miten merkittävä se on ja millainen riski se on suhteessa moneen muuhun asiaan. Esimerkiksi siihen, miten metro toimii seuraavat 40 vuotta. Itse olen sitä mieltä, että se on tärkeämpää, kuin kuukausi tai jopa vuosi, jolloin Espoon liikenne alkaa.

Riskeillä on myös hintansa. Ja otan siitä yhden valaisevan esimerkin. Julkisuudessa olleiden tietojen mukaan asemien lyhentäminen Espoossa vaikutti 40 M koko miljardin hankkeen kustannuksissa. Nyt selitetään (joskin valheellisesti), että pakko olla automaatti, kun on lyhennetyt asemat. Ja edelleen julkisuudessa olleiden tietojen mukaan, erimielisyys automaatin kustannuksesta on 4070 M. Siis vain erimielisyys, ei edes koko automaatista aiheutuva lisäkustannus, joka lienee luokkaa 100 M. Eli riskien hallinnan kannalta oikea ratkaisu on pidentää asemat ja todeta sitten, että Espoon liikenne alkaa kun tämä erinäisiä itseään kalliimpia riskejä poistava työ on tehty.

Antero

----------


## Joonas Pio

HKL on nyt arvioinut Siemensin tarjoukset, ja ne eivät tyydyttäneet. HKL:n tiedote

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tänään sitten uutta käännettä odotellessa...
http://yle.fi/uutiset/automaattimetr...ksessa/7744890




>  Aikataulusta en uskalla sanoa, mutta on lähes väistämätöntä että  kapasiteetin turvaamiseksi metro automatisoidaan tulevaisuudessa. Päätös  ja linjaus on sinänsä ollut oikea, kun tähän prosessiin on lähdetty.


No niinpä tietenkin.

----------


## 339-DF

> No niinpä tietenkin.


Älä ole huolissasi. Ei tuo tarkoita mitään. Se sanotaan vain, jotta kavereiden kasvojen rippeet säilyisivät edes jotenkuten. Menee samaan kategoriaan kuin "lentokenttämetro on äärimmäisen tärkeä ja keskeinen hanke, ja sen toteutukseen pyritään vuoteen 2080 mennessä".

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Älä ole huolissasi. Ei tuo tarkoita mitään.


Mutta kun monesti näillä sanomisilla on ollut jotain merkitystäkin ja kun niistä on tarpeeksi kauan jauhettu, niin yhtäkkiä niin tapahtuukin jotain. Esimerkkeinä mm. nämä "valtakunnallisesti äärimmäisen tärkeät ja välttämättömät" Espoon metro, sen jatko Kivenlahteen ja Pisara, joita kaikkia pyritään kaikin keinoin saada tehtyä ilman järjen käyttöä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta kun monesti näillä sanomisilla on ollut jotain merkitystäkin ja kun niistä on tarpeeksi kauan jauhettu, niin yhtäkkiä niin tapahtuukin jotain. Esimerkkeinä mm. nämä "valtakunnallisesti äärimmäisen tärkeät ja välttämättömät" Espoon metro, sen jatko Kivenlahteen ja Pisara, joita kaikkia pyritään kaikin keinoin saada tehtyä ilman järjen käyttöä.


Espoon metrolla ja Pisara-radalla on perustelunsa ja ihan järkevätkin, joita ehkä ulkopaikkakuntalainen ja Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennettä vain satunnaisesti käyttävä ei aina voi ymmärtää. 
Metron automatisointiprojekti taas oli floppi ihan omassa luokassaan, mutta löytyy pienemmässä mittakaavassa myös kevytraideliikenteen puolelta esimerkkejä josta on jouduttu oppirahoja maksamaan, kuten Variotram-vaunujen hankinta.

t. Rainer

----------


## Joonas Pio

Metron automatisoinnista Siemensin kanssa tehdyn sopimuksen purku on nyt sinetöity. Ylen uutinen

----------


## juhanahi

> Älä ole huolissasi. Ei tuo tarkoita mitään.


Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, ettei HKL:ssä ole tehty minkäänlaista päätöstä metron automatisoinnista luopumiseksi, päin vastoin. Jos lukee vaikkapa johtokunnan joulukuisia esityslistoja, niin myös purkuvaihtoehdoissa lähdetään siitä, että automatisointi toteutetaan 2020-luvun alkupuolella samassa yhteydessä kun M100- (ja oletettavasti M200) -junat korvataan uusilla. Nyt on päätetty purkaa Siemensin kanssa tehdyt sopimukset.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Espoon metrolla ja Pisara-radalla on perustelunsa ja ihan järkevätkin, joita ehkä ulkopaikkakuntalainen ja Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennettä vain satunnaisesti käyttävä ei aina voi ymmärtää.


Ei kyllä ymmärrä helsinkiläinen metron päivittäiskäyttäjäkään. Ihan vuosien kokemuksella voin tämän sanoa.

Onhan niitä perusteluita vaikka ilmaisten taksilipukkeiden jakamiseen koko kansalle massaliikenteen sijaan, mutta järkeä siinä touhussa ei ole.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:27 ----------




> Jos lukee vaikkapa johtokunnan joulukuisia esityslistoja, niin myös purkuvaihtoehdoissa lähdetään siitä, että automatisointi toteutetaan 2020-luvun alkupuolella samassa yhteydessä kun M100- (ja oletettavasti M200) -junat korvataan uusilla.


Toisaalta jopa minä, kaikessa pessimistisyydessäni, voisin veikata, että junastakin käsin ohjattu automaatti voisi olla oikea vaihtoehto. Näistä kun on maailmalla paljon esimerkkejä ja referenssejä, mutta täysiautomaattimetrokaupungit taidetaan laskea sormin. En usko 200-sarjankaan vaunujen noin vain muuttuvan ihmisten korvikkeiksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Metron automatisointiprojekti taas oli floppi ihan omassa luokassaan, mutta löytyy pienemmässä mittakaavassa myös kevytraideliikenteen puolelta esimerkkejä josta on jouduttu oppirahoja maksamaan, kuten Variotram-vaunujen hankinta.


Jos vedän tästä sellaisen johtopäätöksen, että automaattimetrotouhu on oikeastaan ihan OK, koska 1990-luvulla mentiin ostamaan parhaita ratikoita mitä rahalla sai, niin olen varmaan väärässä?




> Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, ettei HKL:ssä ole tehty minkäänlaista päätöstä metron automatisoinnista luopumiseksi, päin vastoin. Jos lukee vaikkapa johtokunnan joulukuisia esityslistoja, niin myös purkuvaihtoehdoissa lähdetään siitä, että automatisointi toteutetaan 2020-luvun alkupuolella samassa yhteydessä kun M100- (ja oletettavasti M200) -junat korvataan uusilla. Nyt on päätetty purkaa Siemensin kanssa tehdyt sopimukset.


En ryhdy inttämään vastaan, oikeassahan sä olet. Kuitenkin mulla on vähän sellainen kutina, että herrojen on nyt turvallista puhua niin kuin puhuvat, ja antavat sitten ajan kulua ja pölyn laskeutua kaikessa rauhassa. Ehkä joku vielä palaa siihen automaattiasiaan, ehkä ei. Ehkä kuluu vain muutama vuosi, ehkä muutama vuosikymmen. Aika sen sitten näyttää, miten tuossa oikeasti käy.

Noin puhtaalta pöydältä ajateltuna voisi tuntua ihan järkevältä tehdä sellainen puoliautomaatti, jossa kuljettaja istuu junassa, mutta ei normaalitilanteessa aja. Mutta silloin pitäisi mieluiten hankkia koko kalusto samassa yhteydessä. Siitähän ei tule nyt taas mitään, kun M300 on juuri ostettu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos vedän tästä sellaisen johtopäätöksen, että automaattimetrotouhu on oikeastaan ihan OK, koska 1990-luvulla mentiin ostamaan parhaita ratikoita mitä rahalla sai, niin olen varmaan väärässä?


Tarkoitin sitä että liika optimismi kostautui. Molemmissa tapauksissa. 




> Noin puhtaalta pöydältä ajateltuna voisi tuntua ihan järkevältä tehdä sellainen puoliautomaatti, jossa kuljettaja istuu junassa, mutta ei normaalitilanteessa aja. Mutta silloin pitäisi mieluiten hankkia koko kalusto samassa yhteydessä. Siitähän ei tule nyt taas mitään, kun M300 on juuri ostettu.


Mun mielestäni puoliautomaatti on riskaabeli. Esim Washingtonin metrossa muutama vuosi sitten sattunut onnettomuus johtui puoliautomaatin häiriöstä, ja junassa ollut kuljettaja ei tiennyt miten pitää toimia ts palauttaa juna kokonaan käsiajoon, ja siksi se törmäsi toiseen junaan.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:50 ----------




> Ei kyllä ymmärrä helsinkiläinen metron päivittäiskäyttäjäkään. Ihan vuosien kokemuksella voin tämän sanoa.


Onko se siis huono juttu jos itä-Helsingissä asuva pääsee etelä-Espoossa olevalle työ- tai opiskelupaikalleen metrolla? Tai Vantaalla asuva pääsisi junalla Töölöön ilman vaihtoja keskustassa?

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mun mielestäni puoliautomaatti on riskaabeli. Esim Washingtonin metrossa muutama vuosi sitten sattunut onnettomuus johtui puoliautomaatin häiriöstä, ja junassa ollut kuljettaja ei tiennyt miten pitää toimia ts palauttaa juna kokonaan käsiajoon, ja siksi se törmäsi toiseen junaan.


Hmm...

Täysautomaatti täräyttää häiriötilanteessa joka tapauksessa täysillä päin edellistä junaa.
Puoliautomaatti täräyttää häiriötilanteessa täysillä päin edellistä junaa, jos kuljettaja ei tiedä miten toimia ja ottaa junaa käsinajoon.

Rainerin ratkaisu: tehdään täysautomaatti.
Mun ratkaisu: koulutetaan kuljettaja.




> Onko se siis huono juttu jos itä-Helsingissä asuva pääsee etelä-Espoossa olevalle työ- tai opiskelupaikalleen metrolla? Tai Vantaalla asuva pääsisi junalla Töölöön ilman vaihtoja keskustassa?


Ei varmasti. Mutta kuinka paljon siitä kannattaa yhteiskunnan maksaa? Voisiko samalla rahalla mahdollisesti saada suurempia hyötyjä jostain muualta joukkoliikenteen piiristä?

----------


## j-lu

> Onko se siis huono juttu jos itä-Helsingissä asuva pääsee etelä-Espoossa olevalle työ- tai opiskelupaikalleen metrolla?


Itä-Helsinki on muuten DDR:läisen kaupunkisuunnittelun metafora. Edelleen sinne rakennetaan asuntoja, vaikka työtä siellä ei ole juuri kenellekään. Miksi Etelä-Espoossa työskentelevän tai opiskelevan ihmisen pitää asua Itä-Helsingissä, miksei hän voi asua vaikka Leppävaarassa tai Kivenlahdessa? Miksi rakennetaan "kaupunkia", jossa ihmisten pitää liikkua pitkiä matkoja? 

Sanoisin, että halvemmaksi tämän pitäjän kehittäminen tulisi, jos liikkumismahdollisuuden Itä-Helsingin reservaatista muualle alueelle eivät määrittelisi joukkoliikennepalvelun tasoa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mun mielestäni puoliautomaatti on riskaabeli.


Puoliautomaatti on se, mikä on maailmalla enemmän tai vähemmän standardi uusissa kulunvalvontajäjestelmissä. En ole varma, onko täysmanuaalisia järjestelmiä edes saatavana enää.




> Onko se siis huono juttu jos itä-Helsingissä asuva pääsee etelä-Espoossa olevalle työ- tai opiskelupaikalleen metrolla? Tai Vantaalla asuva pääsisi junalla Töölöön ilman vaihtoja keskustassa?


Koska tiedämme itähelsinkiläisen ja Etelä-Espoossa työskentelevän tai opiskelevan olevan tyytyväinen vaihtoon Kampissa ja nopeisiin, työpaikan oven eteen vieviin busseihin, on metro selvästi huonompi. Tästä on omakohtaista kokemusta vuosien ajalta.
Onko Vantaalta hirveänkin suuri tunku Oopperalle tai Töölöntorille?  :Laughing:  Kyllä siinä vaihto on, vaihto maanalaisista rullaportaista jalkapatikkaan. Räntäsateella kuntointoilijan jalat kiittää.

Aikoinaan oli huono juttu, ettei tämä itähelsinkiläinen päässyt suoraan työ- tai opiskelupaikalle, vaan joutui pahimmillaan pitkähkön räntäsateessa patikoinnin armoille. Kun liityntälinjasto lapsuudessa oli vielä metromatkustajia palveleva, tilanne oli aavistuksen parempi. Vuosaaren haaran valmistumisen aikoihin tilanne huononi, ja näin kävi myös vähän ennen Itä-Helsingistä kantakaupunkiin muuttaessani 2000-luvun alussa. Nykyäänhän ei enää moneen paikkaan oikeilla busseilla pääsekään, vaan  sitä varten ajellaan minibusseilla, joiden reitit ja aikataulut osaa  vain ne harvaakin harvemmat eli ne muutamat raukat, jotka eivät omista omia autoja. Liityntäparkin laajennukset ja uudet asemat liityntäpaikkoineen ovat itämetron parhaimmat kohennukset viimeisen 15 vuoden aikana. Olen itsekin näitä käyttänyt (koska metro). Jossain välissä asuin hetken Vuosaaressakin, aseman "kupeessa", paikassa jota metropuolue kutsuisi unelmapaikaksi, eli alle kilometrin päässä metroasemasta. Niin eristyksissä en ole sittemmin joutunut koskaan asumaan, sillä sen metron lisäksihän ei sitten oikein muita järkeviä vaihtoehtoja ollutkaan. Paitsi se oma auto, jota sitten tulikin käytettyä, koska Kantakaupunkiin pääsi sillä niin kätevästi. Ilmaisia parkkipaikkojakin oli paljon tarjolla. Sittemmin kantakaupungissa asuessa, ensin Etelä-Espooseen, sittemmin kantakaupunkiin päivittäin kulkeneena, metron aikaansaama tilanne löi kasvoille. Varsinkin talvipäivinä kurjistettua bussi- ja ratikkaliikennettä tuli kirottua, vaikka jälkeenpäinhän sen ymmärsi, että tarkoitus olisi matkan molemmissa päissä ollut kävellä kilometritolkulla, koska metro oli näin suunniteltu, ei suinkaan niin, että 400-600 metrin päässä olisi ollut pysäkki, jolta olisi päässyt vaihdotta määränpäähänsä. Harjun ja Keskustan väli taittui kesät talvet jalkaisin, koska 40  sen tasoisesta joukkojen liikuttelusta oli ylihintaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itä-Helsinki on muuten DDR:läisen kaupunkisuunnittelun metafora. Edelleen sinne rakennetaan asuntoja, vaikka työtä siellä ei ole juuri kenellekään. Miksi Etelä-Espoossa työskentelevän tai opiskelevan ihmisen pitää asua Itä-Helsingissä, miksei hän voi asua vaikka Leppävaarassa tai Kivenlahdessa? Miksi rakennetaan "kaupunkia", jossa ihmisten pitää liikkua pitkiä matkoja?


Kyllä monet haluavat asua siellä koska siellä on edullisempaa asua kuin Leppävaarassa tai Kivenlahdessa. Kaikilla diplomi-insinööreilläkään ei ole raha-asiat niin aurinkoisesti järjestetty, ja osittain asuminen eri puolella kaupunkia voi johtua puolison työpaikasta. Jomman kumman puolison on joustettava ja suostuttava pitkiin työmatkoihin. Puolisoita (tai tarkemmin heidän työpaikkojaan) kun ei saa ostaa Lidlistä tai Prismasta.

Espoo ei tarjoa itä-Helsingin hintatasoa olevaa asumista muualla kuin Suvelassa, tai sitten ihan korvessa pohjois-Espoossa, ja sanoisin että itä-Helsinki tarjoaa paremmat palvelut ylipäänsä kuin ne, ja länsimetron valmistuttua vielä paremmat mahdollisuudet liikkua. Espoo on itse aiheuttanut sen että se on ahminut itsellen Teknillisen korkeakoulun ja isoja firmoja, ja ollut välittämättä siitä miten muualta tulevat pienipalkkaiset ja opiskelijat kulkevat sinne.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:58 ----------




> Hmm...
> 
> Täysautomaatti täräyttää häiriötilanteessa joka tapauksessa täysillä päin edellistä junaa.
> Puoliautomaatti täräyttää häiriötilanteessa täysillä päin edellistä junaa, jos kuljettaja ei tiedä miten toimia ja ottaa junaa käsinajoon.
> 
> Rainerin ratkaisu: tehdään täysautomaatti.
> Mun ratkaisu: koulutetaan kuljettaja.


Ei täysautomaatti ole mun ratkaisu enää. Uskon vain sellaisiin täysautomaatteihin joissa rata ja kalsto on alusta asti rakennettu sellaisiksi kuten ranskalaiset VAL-metrot tai jotkut kaukoidän ihmevehkeet. Tässä Helsingin ratkaisussa tuli nähtyä että 40 vuotta vanhaa ja uutta tekniikkaa ei voi oikein sekoittaa.

Kuljettajilla mennään siis täällä Helsingissä vielä pitkään, ja tekniikasta ymmärtämättömän vartijan tai junaemännän ajamaan puoliautomaattimetron turvallisuuteen luotan vähemmän kuin täysautomaattiin koska puoliautomaattia voi joku "liian näppärä" huijata häiriötilanteissa. 




> Ei varmasti. Mutta kuinka paljon siitä kannattaa yhteiskunnan maksaa? Voisiko samalla rahalla mahdollisesti saada suurempia hyötyjä jostain muualta joukkoliikenteen piiristä?


Ei oikein. Länsimetron 1. vaiheen ja etelä-pohjoissuuntaisen "metron" eli pisaran lykkääminen johtaisi vain infra-investointivelan kasvuun ts liikenneongelmien pahenemiseen autoilun ja maan pinnalla kulkevan joukkoliikennematkustuksen kasvaessa kanta-Helsingissä ja sen läheisyydessä kehä- ja sisääntuloteillä. Katutila ei riittäisi kaikkien tarpeiden tyydyttämiseen. 

Kivenlahden metro on ainoa hanke jota on mielestäni hoputettu liikaa, sen rakentaminen jo nyt johtuu espooplaisten politikojen "lupauksista". Jos pk-seutu olisi hallinollisesti yhtä ja samaa kaupunkia, olisi pisara ja raide-jokeri mennyt edelle.

t. Rainer

----------


## PepeB

Toivottavasti se kääntöraide runnotaan johonkin väliin, jossa Länsimetro heitetään ympäri. Päättäjien päitä vadilla Itä-Helsingin toimesta, jos kahdella ajetaan kaikkina kellonaikoina ja viikonpäivinä.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Toivottavasti se kääntöraide runnotaan johonkin väliin, jossa Länsimetro heitetään ympäri. Päättäjien päitä vadilla Itä-Helsingin toimesta, jos kahdella ajetaan kaikkina kellonaikoina ja viikonpäivinä.


Siis onko ne tekemssä nyt niin, että keskustasta itään ajetaan 6-, ja länteen 4-vaunuisilla junilla?

----------


## juhanahi

> Siis onko ne tekemssä nyt niin, että keskustasta itään ajetaan 6-, ja länteen 4-vaunuisilla junilla?


Ei ole suunnitelmissa.

----------


## 339-DF

Löysin tiistai-illan ratoksi mielenkiintoista luettavaa niinkin kaukaa kuin kymmenen vuoden takaa. HKL:n johtokunnassa istui silloin Mirva Haltia-Holmberg (sd), joka piti erittäin hyvää blogia ja kertoi jokaisen kokouksen päätöksistä ja taustoista. Sitä blogia on todella ikävä, ja ikävä on Mirvaakin, jonka silmät avautuivat johtokuntatyöskentelyssä vietettyjen vuosien aikana niin paljon, että hän katsoi parhaimmaksi jättää johtokunnan.

Mutta asiaan. Kesällä 2005 Antero Alku lähestyi Mirvaa automaattimetroa vastustavilla argumenteilla. Mirva pyysi argumentteihin lausunnot HKL:n suunnittelijohtaja Seppo Vepsäläiseltä ja totesi Vepsäläisen lausunnot saatuaan näin:




> Mutta jos joudutaan siihen tilanteeseen että Antero Alku sanoo yhtä ja suunnittelujohtaja vannoo toista, niin lautakunnan jäsenen on pakko luottaa virkamieheen.


Vaan kuinkas sitten kävikään? Lainaan vielä tähän Anteron argumentit (numeroidut kohdat ja lainausmerkit niiden jälkeen) sekä HKL:n eli Vepsäläisen vastaukset, kussakin kohdassa lainausmerkkeihin päättyvän osuuden jälkeen. Lainaus on pitkä, mutta toivon mukaan OK, sillä argumenttien ja vastausten olisi mukava olla luettavissa täälläkin, tuon blogin säilymisestä kun ei oikein ole tietoa nyt, kun Mirva ei sitä enää aktiivisesti pidä.




> 1. Alku: Helsingin päättäjät eivät halunneet automaattia
>  Helsingin metro tehtiin alun perin automaattiseksi. 10 vuoden koeajojakson aikana 1972 - 1982 metrojunat kuljettivatkin hiekkasäkkejä ilman kuljettajaa. Kun metro otettiin henkilökuljetuskäyttöön 1982, kaupungin päättäjät eivät halunneet, että ihmisiä kuljetetaan ilman kuljettajaa. Tätä päätöstä en tiedä koskaan kumotun. Automatiikan hoitanut tietokone on sittemmin kadonnut. Jos päätöksen on aikanaan tehnyt valtuusto, periaatekysymys automaattisuudesta on ensin ratkaistava valtuustossa.
> 
> 80-luvulla maailmalla oli vasta harvoja automaattimetroprojekteja. Mallin ja tekniikan käyttökokemusten puuttuessa Helsingin metroa ei automatisoitu. Metrosta päätettiin valtuustossa, kuten tullaan nytkin tekemään. Se kuuluu osaksi kaupungin päätöksentekoa. Nyt toimivia automaattimetroja on kymmeniä ympäri maailman ja niin ihmisten kuin päättäjienkin tiedot ja mielikuvat metrosta ovat aivan erilaiset kuin 70-luvulla.
> 
> 2. Alku: Automatiikalla ei lyhennetä vuorovälejä
>  Automatiikan avulla ei voi lyhentää metrojunien vuoroväliä. Vuoroväli määräytyy siitä ajasta, jonka junat seisovat asemilla, sekä turvallisuuden perusteella asetettavasta junien pienimmästä sallitusta etäisyydestä. Tämä etäisyys on puolestaan junien huippunopeudesta riippuva. Käytännössä kohtuullisella nopeudella ja lyhyellä pysäkkiajalla päästään metroissa 1,5 minuutin vuoroväliin, joka toteutuu mm. Pariisissa kuljettajien ohjaamassa metroliikenteessä. Lyhin mahdollinen vuoroväli ja siten suurin väylän tehokkuus saavutetaan maanpäällisessä näkemäohjatussa liikenteessä, jossa on mahdollista ja myös ajetaan yhden minuutin vuorovälillä.
> 
> Nykyisellä kulunvalvonnalla ei voida liikennöidä turvallisesti 2 minuutin vuorovälillä. Nykyisellä tekniikalla turvallinen vuoroväli on lyhimmillään 3 minuuttia. (pitää muistaa edelleen, että meidän tämän hetkinen tekniikkamme on tosiaan 25-vuotta vanhaa...) Uusi tekniikka mahdollistaa lyhyemmän vuorovälin, koska pienimmät sallitut etäisyydet eivät ole kuljettajasta riippuvaisia vaan järjestelmä valvoo niitä. Tätä voisi verrata lentokoneisiin ja ilmatilan valvontaan, joka on myös ihmisen valvoma mutta toimii koneilla. Uudella tekniikalla metron vuorovälit saadaan lyhennettyä (ei kuitenkaan alle 90 sekunnin) ja tämä näkyy erityisesti palvelun parantumisena metroliikenteen haaroilla, joissa vuorovälit ovat kaksinkertaiset yhteisen osuuden vuoroväliin verrattuna.
> ...




http://haltia.blogspot.fi/2005/06/au...astauksia.html

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siis onko ne tekemssä nyt niin, että keskustasta itään ajetaan 6-, ja länteen 4-vaunuisilla junilla?


Niin, en nyt näe vastausta tähän tässä ketjussa.

2/3-pituisilla junilla pitäisi pystyä saavuttamaan nykyisten täyspitkien junien kapasiteetti nykyisellä vuorovälillä, ja jopa hieman ylikin, jos vuoroväli saadaan suunnitellun pieneksi uudella kulunvalvonnalla. Itä-Helsinki voi siis kuitenkin joutua alistumaan lyhyiden asemien kohtaloon, mutta ties vaikka se poikisi pari metron kanssa samansuuntaista ratikkalinjaa.  :Tongue:

----------


## juhanahi

> Niin, en nyt näe vastausta tähän tässä ketjussa.


Vastaus on tuossa pari viestiä ylempänä  :Smile:  Ei ole suunnitelmissa.




> 2/3-pituisilla junilla pitäisi pystyä saavuttamaan nykyisten täyspitkien junien kapasiteetti nykyisellä vuorovälillä, ja jopa hieman ylikin, jos vuoroväli saadaan suunnitellun pieneksi uudella kulunvalvonnalla.


Kyllä vuoroväli saadaan 2,5 minuuttiin ilman uutta kulunvalvontaakin. Se on sitten jo toinen juttu, että saadaanko junat kulkemaan _aikataulussaan_ tuolla vuorovälillä. Optimitilanteessa toki, mutta häiriöherkkyys kasvaa. Varsinkin Länsimetrossa, jonka opastinvälit tulevat olemaan nykymetroa pidempiä (vaikkakin minimivuorovälin optimitilanteessa mahdollistavia).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vastaus on tuossa pari viestiä ylempänä  Ei ole suunnitelmissa.


Niin, piti kirjoittaa, että en näe missään kirjoitettuna, mikä se suunnitelma on.  :Smile: 




> Kyllä vuoroväli saadaan 2,5 minuuttiin ilman uutta kulunvalvontaakin.


Saadaan saadaan, tätä on kokeiltukin. Ruuhka-aikana ei toimi eikä sitä oikein saa toimimaankaan. Tyhjistä puolityhjiin juniin vielä toimii ihan hyvin.

----------


## petteri

Käsittääkseni Helsingin metron nopeustasolla tarvitaan käytännössä perustasoa kehittyneempää kulunvalvontajärjestelmää ainakin kun vuoroväli menee alle 3 minuutin, jotta liikenne on luotettavaa.

1,5-3 minuutin vuorovälille tähdättäessä käytetään nykyään yleensä uusilla ja modernisoitavilla linjoilla yleensä CBTC kulunvalvontasysteemejä. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communi..._train_control

Asetuslaitteella ja sen lisäksi pelkästään kiinteisiin tolppaväleihin perustuvalla opastinjärjestelmällä liikennettä on 2-2,5 minuutin vuoroväleillä vaikeaa liikennöidä luotettavasti. Vaikka kauppa Siemensin kanssa purettiin ja projekti vähän muuttuu, liikkuviin blokkeihin ja CBTC standardiin perustuva kulunvalvontasysteemi lienee silti Helsinkiin kuitenkin hankittava.

----------


## juhanahi

> Niin, piti kirjoittaa, että en näe missään kirjoitettuna, mikä se suunnitelma on.


Suunnitelma on ajaa kaikkialla nelivaunuisilla junilla käsinajossa siten, että joka toinen juna ajaa linjaa Matinkylä-Vuosaari ja joka toinen Tapiola-Mellunmäki. Linjojen yhteisellä osuudella on tämän hetken tiedon mukaan ruuhka-aikoina 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli.




> Saadaan saadaan, tätä on kokeiltukin. Ruuhka-aikana ei toimi eikä sitä oikein saa toimimaankaan.


Jep, en ole eri mieltä kanssanne. Ajoin kirjoituksellani takaa yleisempää toteamusta sitä, että yleisessä keskusteluissa tulisi laajemminkin tehdä ero a) vuorovälin teknisen saavuttamisen (kahden peräkkäisen junan välinen aika) sekä b) tietyllä vuorovälillä ajettavan aikataulunmukaisen liikenteen välillä. 

a) Vuorovälien tekninen saavuttaminen ei ole ongelma (nykymetrossa käytännössä 2 minuutin luokkaa, varsinkin keskustassa paikallisesti allekin) ja sen ratkaisevat opastinvälit, näin myös Länsimetrossa liikenteen alkaessa.

b) Aikataulunmukaiseen liikennöintiin liittyy tosiaan myös se aspekti, että ajoajoissa ja ennen kaikkea asemapysähdyksien kestoissa on hajontaa, jota varten tarvitaan pelivaraa, jotta yksi juna ei välittömästi myöhästyttäisi kaikkia muita. Länsimetron suunnitellut opastinvälit ovat nykytunneliin verrattuna pitkähköjä, mutta eivät niin pitkiä kuin esim KA-KS -välillä nyt on, eli teknisesti tuo vuorovälin saavuttaminen ei ole ongelma, joskin parempikin tilanne saisi olla. Ilmoille voi tietysti heittää kysymyksen, että riittääkö ruuhka-aikaan pelkästään tietty vuorovälilupaus ilman aikataululupausta.




> Vaikka kauppa Siemensin kanssa purettiin ja projekti vähän muuttuu, liikkuviin blokkeihin ja CBTC standardiin perustuva kulunvalvontasysteemi lienee silti Helsinkiin kuitenkin hankittava.


Niin se hankittaneenkin, mutta vasta sitten kuin automatisointi toteutetaan, eli kylkeen tulee myös automaattiajo. Tämän hetken kaavailujen mukaan siis 2020-luvun alkupuolella kun M100- (ja kaiketi samalla myös M200) sarja poistuu käytöstä. Tällä hetkellä hankinnassa on minimivermeet (lähinnä asetinlaite, ehkä ja toivottavasti jonkinlainen käytönohjauskin) liikenteen aloittamiseen. Kulunvalvonta on siis lännessäkin aluksi pistemäinen ja pakkopysäytyslaitteisiin perustuva. Eämme kyllä mielenkiintoisia, eikä mitenkään erityisen selkeitä aikoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aikataulunmukaiseen liikennöintiin liittyy tosiaan myös se aspekti, että ajoajoissa ja ennen kaikkea asemapysähdyksien kestoissa on hajontaa, jota varten tarvitaan pelivaraa, jotta yksi juna ei välittömästi myöhästyttäisi kaikkia muita. Länsimetron suunnitellut opastinvälit ovat nykytunneliin verrattuna pitkähköjä, mutta eivät niin pitkiä kuin esim KA-KS -välillä nyt on, eli teknisesti tuo vuorovälin saavuttaminen ei ole ongelma, joskin parempikin tilanne saisi olla. Ilmoille voi tietysti heittää kysymyksen, että riittääkö ruuhka-aikaan pelkästään tietty vuorovälilupaus ilman aikataululupausta.


Osaatko sinä tai joku muu sanoa, että rakennetaanko metroon tässä vaiheessa enää niitä paljon puhuttuja laituriovia, ja jos rakennetaan, niin mille asemille?

t. Rainer

----------


## juhanahi

> Osaatko sinä tai joku muu sanoa, että rakennetaanko metroon tässä vaiheessa enää niitä paljon puhuttuja laituriovia


Ei rakenneta tässä vaiheessa. Oletettavaan tulevaan automatisointiprojektiin ne kuulunevat sitten aikanaan.

----------


## petteri

> Tällä hetkellä hankinnassa on minimivermeet (lähinnä asetinlaite, ehkä ja toivottavasti jonkinlainen käytönohjauskin) liikenteen aloittamiseen. Kulunvalvonta on siis lännessäkin aluksi pistemäinen ja pakkopysäytyslaitteisiin perustuva. Eämme kyllä mielenkiintoisia, eikä mitenkään erityisen selkeitä aikoja.


Jos nykyaikaista kulunvalvontasysteemiä ei ole nyt hankinnassa, listalla on kuitenkin melkein pakko olla tolppa- ja opastevälin lyhentäminen merkittävästi edelliseen CBTC:hen perustuvaan suunnitelmaan verrattuna. CBTC:ssä minimivuoroväli ei riipu samalla lailla tolppatiheydestä kuin liikennöitäessä opastimien ja pakkopysäytyslaitteiden varassa, joten CBTC:lle suunniteltu tolppaväli on opastinperusteiseen systeemiin ihan liian pitkä.

----------


## juhanahi

> Jos nykyaikaista kulunvalvontasysteemiä ei ole nyt hankinnassa, listalla on kuitenkin melkein pakko olla tolppa- ja opastevälin lyhentäminen merkittävästi edelliseen CBTC:hen perustuvaan suunnitelmaan verrattuna.


Kuten aiemmin jo kirjoitin, sopimuksen purkamisessa oltiin nyt tilanteessa, jossa oli vain huonoja ja vielä huonompia vaihtoehtoja. Vielä ei kukaan tiedä, mitä nyt saadaan hankittua ja keneltä, mutta varmaan on, ettei se ole millään muotoa optimaalinen järjestelmä, vaan enemmän tai vähemmän väliaikainen järjestely. Määräävänä tekijänä on nyt se, että Länsimetro pitää saada auki niin aikaisin kuin mahdollista, aika näyttää onko se liiankin määräävänä...




> CBTC:ssä minimivuoroväli ei riipu samalla lailla tolppatiheydestä kuin liikennöitäessä opastimien ja pakkopysäytyslaitteiden varassa, joten CBTC:lle suunniteltu tolppaväli on opastinperusteiseen systeemiin ihan liian pitkä.


Ei se ihan liian pitkä ole kun verrataan nykymetroon, mutta saisi toki olla lyhyempi. Nykytunneliosuuden lyhyillä asemaväleillä nykymetron opastinvälit ovat selvästi Länsimetroa lyhyemmät, ulko-osuudella karkeasti kuitenkin keskimäärin samaa luokkaa kuin Länsimetroon on tulossa. Toki tiheämpi olisi aina joustavampi, mutta ei ole näköpiirissä että olisi tihentymässä. Verrattain pitkähköt suunnitellut opastinvälit tosiaan liittyvät siihen, että niitä oli suunniteltu vain poikkeustilanteiden (käsin ajettavien junien) varalle. Raidevirtapiirit, sikäli kun ne ovat turvalaitteiden pohjaratkaisuna kuten Siemensin järjestelmässä oli tarkoitus, ovat tosiaan silloin ne määräävät, ja niitähän on toki tolppavälillä useita (ja toki käsin ajettavan liikenteenkin kannalta täytyy olla, jotta saadaan optimaaliset ohiajovarat). Opastimien sijainnillahan ei tosiaan karrikoiden sanottuna olisi ollut automaattijunille mitään merkitystä normaalissa tilanteessa, jossa automaattitilassa olevat junat menevät peräkanaa.

----------


## petteri

> Verrattain pitkähköt suunnitellut opastinvälit tosiaan liittyvät siihen, että niitä oli suunniteltu vain poikkeustilanteiden (käsin ajettavien junien) varalle. Raidevirtapiirit, sikäli kun ne ovat turvalaitteiden pohjaratkaisuna kuten Siemensin järjestelmässä oli tarkoitus, ovat tosiaan silloin ne määräävät, ja niitähän on toki tolppavälillä useita (ja toki käsin ajettavan liikenteenkin kannalta täytyy olla, jotta saadaan optimaaliset ohiajovarat). Opastimien sijainnillahan ei tosiaan karrikoiden sanottuna olisi ollut automaattijunille mitään merkitystä normaalissa tilanteessa, jossa automaattitilassa olevat junat menevät peräkanaa.


Käsittääkseni nykyään varsinaisia fyysisiä opastimia ei välttämättä tarvita myöskään pistemäisissä ja pakkopysäytyslaitteisiin perustuvissa järjestelmissä kuin poikkeustilanteiden varalta. Normaalioloissa opastimet voivat näkyä uusissa ratkaisuissa ohjaamon näyttöruuduilla. Toki yleensä taustalla sitten myös toki jonkinlainen kulunvalvontajärjestelmä, ainakin osalla radasta, mutta virtuaalisten opastimien tietojen näyttäminen näyttöruuduilla ei ihan välttämättä edellytä huippukehittynyttä kulunvalvontaa.  Jos käytetään raidevirtapiirejä ja pakkopysähdyslaitteita turvalaitteiden pohjaratkaisuna, raidevirtapiirien ja pakkopysäytyslaitteiden etäisyydet eli suojastusväli, liikennöinnissä käytettävät nopeudet sekä tarvittavat pysähtymismatkat määrittävät kuinka lyhyeksi virtuaalinen opastinväli voidaan rakentaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaan kuinkas sitten kävikään?


Helsinkiläisenä veronmaksajana toivoisin, että virheistä otettaisiin opiksi. Mutta edelleen selitetään, että automatisointi on välttämätöntä ja Espoon laitureita ei voi rakentaa normaalipituisiksi.

Ei fysiikka ole 10 vuodessa muuttunut. Eikä kuljettajien siirtäminen valvomoon ja jatkuva kulunvalvonta muuta fysiikkaa. Jatkuvalla kulunvalvonnalla ei päästä sen lyhyempiin vuoroväleihin nyt kuin mihin fysiikan lakien mukaan on päästy jo 50 vuotta sitten sen aikaisella kulunvalvonnalla ja junissa olevin kuljettajin. Kun on tarvittu ja haluttu.

Jatkuva kulunvalvonta tai automaatti eivät poista sitä, että metroradalla on kiinteät asemavälit. Kaikki metrot toimivat asemavälien mukaan, kun kerran asemalla on aina pysähdyttävä.

Voisiko joku kertoa, mikä on se maaginen pakko päästä aloittamaan Espoon metron käyttö syksyllä 2016? Mikä on oikea este sille, että emämunaus lyhyistä laitureista jätetään korjaamatta ja turvaamatta siten Espoon mertron käyttökelpoisuus myös oikeassa tulevaisuudessa, ei vain vuonna 2017?

Antero

----------


## sub

Varsin yksinkertainen este: ei ole maksajaa. Espoo ei pitkiä laitureita tarvitse, eikä Helsinki ole valmis maksamaan investointia naapurin puolella.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Varsin yksinkertainen este: ei ole maksajaa. Espoo ei pitkiä laitureita tarvitse, eikä Helsinki ole valmis maksamaan investointia naapurin puolella.


Ei Espoo niitä lyhyitäkään olisi tarvinnut, vaan silti laitettiin satoja miljoonia menemään, joten rahalla sitä ei enää oikein voi perustella.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei Espoo niitä lyhyitäkään olisi tarvinnut, ...


Mutta kyllä tässä vielä voi käydä niin, että Espoo alkaa haluta normaalimittaisia asemia. Eihän Helsingin tarvitse omalla puolellaan metroa rampauttaa, jos ahdasta tulee. Kun tarvitaan 6 vaunun junia, ei niiden käyttäminen Helsingin ongelma ole. Se on vain Espoon ongelma. Pitkät junat eivät aja Ruoholahtea pidemmälle, joten Espoon vuoroväli harvenee jo siitä lähtien.

Strafican viimeisimmässä raportissa huipputunnin suurin matkustajamäärä Espoon puolella oli vajaa 8000 hlö/h. Jos samaan aikaan Kulosaaren sillalla on 12.000 hlö/h, niin nämähän menevät hauskasti samassa suhteessa kuin 4-vaunuiset junat Espoossa ja 6-vaunuiset Helsingissä. Pikku ongelma vain on siinä, että junat eivät Ruoholahdessa lyhene.

Mutta voihan sen ratkaista näin:

Helsingin liikenne vaatii nykyisen 90 vaunua tunnissa. Kun ajetaan 3 minuutin vuoroväliä, ja 12 minuutin välein ajaa 6-vaunun juna ja niiden välissä 3 minuutin väleillä 4-vaunuiset junat, ajetaan yhteensä nykyiset 90 vaunua tunnissa. Näistä siis vain 4-vaunuiset ajavat Espooseen. Ja kas, silloin sinne ajaa 60 vaunua tunnissa. Eli kysynnän ja tarjonnan suhteet ovat samat, ja homma on tasapainossa.

Espoolaisille on sitten vain niin, että siellä menee 3 junaa 3 minuutin välein, sitten tulee 6 minuutin väli. Jos haluavat harventaa vuoroja Tapiolasta länteen, niin jättäköön sitten joka kolmannen vuoron pois, jolloin Matinkylään muodostuu tasainen 6 minuutin vuoroväli.

Tasainen vuoroväli ja eripituiset junat johtavat siihen, että lyhyissä junissa on ahtaampaa kuin pitkissä. Koska kuorma jakautuu tasan junien, ei vaunumäärien kesken. Jos tämä osoittautuu ongelmaksi, se ratkeaa ajamalla 4-vaunuiset junat 2,7 minuutin vuorovälillä edelliseen ja 6-vaunuiset 4 minuutin vuorovälillä.

Sitten kun espoolaisia kiukuttaa tällainen, ja se, ettei joka junalla pääse edes Tapiolaan, niin voi muistuttaa siitä, että ihan itsellä oli kiire jättää asemat lyhyiksi silloin, kun ne olisi vielä helposti olleet pidennettävissä.

Vaan veikkaankohan oikein, jos arvaan, että tälle ehdotukselle käy aivan samoin kuin niille, joista 339-DF linkitti 10 vuoden takaa. Joku jälleen vakuuttaa, ettei voi tehdä kuten sanon, koska se joku on aina oikeassa.

Antero

----------


## sub

> Ei Espoo niitä lyhyitäkään olisi tarvinnut, vaan silti laitettiin satoja miljoonia menemään, joten rahalla sitä ei enää oikein voi perustella.


Ei olisi, ei. Metrollahan Espoo lähinnä "osti" itselleen tärkeitä asioita, toisin kuin Sipoo. Nyt ei taida olla enää tarvetta pistää turhiin laituripidennyksiin euroakaan

----------


## ViviP

Metro-lehti kirjoittaa automaattimetron "olevan jäissä". Vuosaaren laituriovia aletaan purkaa. http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387810197916

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mistään automatisoinnista ei ole tällä hetkellä mitään päätöstä. Tilanne on sama kuin oli esimerkiksi 1990-luvulla. Miksi jättää pystyyn sujuvaa liikennöintiä haittaavia ovia, kun niitä ei mahdollisesti koskaan tulla tarvitsemaan mihinkään?


En automaattia toivo enkä ovien säilyttämistäkään kannata, mutta kannattaa lukaista silti: http://yle.fi/uutiset/puolelle_minuu...n_taas/7872078

----------


## Antero Alku

> En automaattia toivo enkä ovien säilyttämistäkään kannata, mutta kannattaa lukaista silti: http://yle.fi/uutiset/puolelle_minuu...n_taas/7872078


Tuokin juttu alkaa suurella valheella siitä, että vuorovälien tihentäminen onnistuu vain automaatilla.

Miksi tällaiset valheet ja uskomukset elävät niin sitkeästi? Yksi vastaus löytyy HS:n tämän päivän kolumnista, jonka on kirjoittanut Jari Kaaro.

Ihmisen mielessä vaikuttavan ilmiön nimi on kognitiivinen dissonanssi. Kaaron esimerkit ovat kuvaavia, mutta Helsingin metro ja sen automatisointi käyvät myös esimerkiksi siinä missä maailmanloppu, jolle ilmoitetaan kerta toisensa jälkeen uusia päiviä, eikä loppu vaan koskaan tule. Mutta jokaisen tulemattoman päivän jälkeen usko maailmanloppuun vain vahvistuu.

Kunpa joku psykologi pääsisi joskus istumaan metromiesten kokouksiin tekemään havaintoja, kuten oli järjestetty salaa maailmanlopun manaajien joukkoon. Silloin selviäisi, mikä on se kognitiivinen dissonanssi, jolla metrofanaatikot kääntävät tappionsa voitoksi. Eli miten se, että tässä tapauksessa metron automatisointia ei saada aikaiseksi vain vahvistaa sitä, että automatisointi pitää saada, maksoi mitä maksoi. Tätähän tässä pyöriteltiin 10 vuotta, kute YLE kertoi. Ja joku haluaa jatkaa edelleen.

Antero

----------


## APH

Ja uusi asetinlaite tulee sitten Miprolta. Talouselämä uutisoi hienolla otsikolla: "Kuin Daavid ja Goljat: Pieni yritys Mikkelistä peittosi saksalaisen jätin 100-0!".
En sitten tiedä, mutta jostain syystä voisin nähdä tämän myös näpäytyksenä Siemensille, mutta ei siinä mitään.  :Very Happy:  Todella hienoa myös, että tuetaan suomalaista.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Huomasin tänä aamuna metrossa pienen muutoksen ainakin siinä M200-vaunussa, tai siis kahden vaunun yksikössä, jossa matkustin. Siitä oli poistettu keskiosan seinää vasten nousevat penkit, ja niiden tilalla oli yhdellä reunalla jonkinlaisen puoli-istumisen mahdollistavat tangot (samaan tapaan kuin joillakin bussipysäkeillä) ja toisella puolella kiinteät penkit, joiden alla oli suljettavaa säilytyslaatikkotilaa. Ainakin noin äkkiseltään ne vaikuttivat samanlaiselta kuin M100:n vaunujen päädyissä olevat vähän korkeammat penkit, jopa niin samanlaiselta että ne luultavasti ihan konkreettisesti olivat sellaisia, jostain M100:sta vietyjä. En ole huomannut tällaista aiemmin, mutta ajattelin että jos jossain niin täällä joku varmaankin osaa kertoa, mistä lienee kyse? En valitettavasti töihin kiirehtiessäni hoksannut katsoa vaunujen numeroa.

----------


## APH

Kyse on tainnut olla niistä junasta, jotka ovat käyneet aiemmin Siemensin käsittelyssä automaattivarustelua varten. Muistaakseni joskus olikin jossain täällä puhetta, että siellä uusien penkkien alla olisi tiloja automaattimetron erinäisille laitteille, joita ei nyt tulekaan, kun automatisointisopimus purettiin. Muutokset ovat tainneet M200 junien kohdalla lähinnä kosmeettisia, toisin kuin automaattivarustelluissa M100-junissa, sillä nämä käsittelyn käyneet M200-junat ovat kytkettävissä tavallisiin M200:iin.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Kuulostaisi loogiselta. Kiitoksia vastauksesta!

----------


## MaZo

Kyse on tosiaan juuri Siemensin käsittelyssä käyneestä M200 vaunuparista (muistaakseni 211).
Kiinteä sivuttaispenkki on ihan erillistuotantoa ja sen alla on Siemensin automaatiolaitteille tarkoitettu kaappi. Penkki on kolmen istuttava ja sen selkänoja on ikkunan takia normaalia.
Vastapäiset taittoistuimet on korvattu ns. nojailutangon prototyypillä. Nojailutangon idea on kloonattu M300:sta eikä sillä ole varsinaisesti mitään tekemistä automaatioasennusten kanssa.

Kuva penkistä ja tangoista (julkisuutta välttelevä henkilö poistettu kuvasta huomaamattomasti)


Ja vertailuksi M300 nojailutanko.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Kiitos kuvista ja huomaamattomasta photoshoppauksesta, nyt olen tosiaan paljon viisaampi. Ja tottahan tuo on, että kyseessä ei tietenkään voinut olla M100:n penkki toisin kuin ensin luulin, koska siinä on tilaa kolmelle. Tyyli vain on aika suoraan sieltä, enemmän kuin M200:sta! #fuusiometro

----------


## MaZo

> Kiitos kuvista ja huomaamattomasta photoshoppauksesta, nyt olen tosiaan paljon viisaampi. Ja tottahan tuo on, että kyseessä ei tietenkään voinut olla M100:n penkki toisin kuin ensin luulin, koska siinä on tilaa kolmelle. Tyyli vain on aika suoraan sieltä, enemmän kuin M200:sta! #fuusiometro


Kaikkien junien penkkien tyyli on melko samanlainen (urat ym.). Tuo nimenomainen penkki tuo mieleen M100 penkin, koska se on laatikon päällä. M100:ssahan penkkien alla on sokkelit, kun muissa junissa penkkien alunen on vapaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaikkien junien penkkien tyyli on melko samanlainen (urat ym.). Tuo nimenomainen penkki tuo mieleen M100 penkin, koska se on laatikon päällä. M100:ssahan penkkien alla on sokkelit, kun muissa junissa penkkien alunen on vapaa.


Itse laskisin tuon "nimenomaisen" penkin M100:maisuudeksi suht matalan selkänojan. Satasien istuimia ei kuvissa näy, mutta 200:sen korkeita selkänojia sitten näkyy enemmänkin.

----------


## kuukanko

Pöly ei edes ehtinyt laskeutua edellisestä automatisointihankkeesta, kun uusi jo alkaa. HKL:n toimitusjohtaja kertoo HS:n haastattelussa, että päätös metron automatisoinnista on tulossa käsittelyyn vielä ennen kesää.

----------


## APH

> Pöly ei edes ehtinyt laskeutua edellisestä automatisointihankkeesta, kun uusi jo alkaa. HKL:n toimitusjohtaja kertoo HS:n haastattelussa, että päätös metron automatisoinnista on tulossa käsittelyyn vielä ennen kesää.


En haastattelua linkin takaa löytänyt, mutta jos asia tosiaankin on näin, niin en vaan voi käsittää, miten kukaan voi kaiken vuosien törsäämisen jälkeen olla päättämässä uudesta automatisointihankkeesta. Miten pitkälle verovarojen tuhlaamisen kanssa voi mennä, että joku voi tulla väliin?

----------


## petteri

Edellinen metron automaatioprojekti meni pieleen merkittävältä osin, koska vanhoja junia ei saatu toimimaan ja samalla käytettävät tekniset ratkaisut vanhentuivat alta aikana jolloin umpisokeista tietokonejärjestelmistä on nopeasti tullut heikkonäköisiä. Lisäksi toimittajan kanssa on sen verran vaikeuksia, että päätettiin lopettaa edellinen projekti.

Metron kulunvalvonnan uusinta ja liikenteen automatisointi yleensäkin on yhä hanke, joka on aika lailla väistämätöntä kehitystä. Ihan niin kuin hevosratikat ja vossikat aikanaan korvautuivat sähkö- ja polttomoottoriajoneuvoilla 1900-luvun alkupuolella, lähivuosikymmenet ovat automaattisen liikenteen laajenemisen aikaa, piti siitä tai ei. Toki Elannon hevosmiehiä löytyy, jotka vastustavat kehitystä, mutta iso pyörä pyörii siitä huolimatta.

Siitä miten nopeasti uusi projekti laitetaan oikeasti liikkeelle voi toki olla montaa mieltä, juuri nyt liikenneautomatisaation tekniikka on valtavan nopeassa kehitysvaiheessa. Liikenteen tietokonejärjestelmät ovat kuitenkin vielä heikkonäköisiä, useammassa mielessä, vaikka havaintokyky onkin nopeasti parantumassa. Liikenneautomatiikan kustannustaso tipahtanee jo seuraavan vuosikymmenen aikana massatuotannon myötä rajusti myös sitä mukaa kun tietokoneet näkevät paremmin ja ohjelmistopuoli kehittyy.  

Muutenkin Helsingin metron suosio on niin nopeassa kasvussa, että järjestelmästä loppuu kapasiteetti ilman kehittyneempää kulunvalvontaa ja kulunvalvonnan uusimisen yhteydessä mitä todennäköisimmin metronkuljettajan ammatti siirtyy vossikkakuskien,sentraalisantrojen ja atk-tallentajien seuraksi historian lehdille. Kun julkiset hankinnat ovat valtavan hitaita, jos vuonna 2025 halutaan jotain valmista, pitänee uudet selvitykset aloittaa lähivuosina.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten pitkälle verovarojen tuhlaamisen kanssa voi mennä, että joku voi tulla väliin?


Eihän tässä mitään uutta ole. Johan heti irtisanomisen jälkeen esitettiin ajatus siitä, että hanke pitää vain aloittaa uudelleen. Ja asiakin on tarkkaan ottaen niin, ettei HKL:n johtokunta ole päättänyt luopua metron automatisoinnista, vaan Siemensin kanssa tehdystä hankintasopimuksesta. HKL julkaisi heti irtisanomisen yhteydessä myöskin laskelmia siitä, mitä eri tavoilla eteneminen metron kanssa maksaa. Ja 6 miljoonan euron kuljettajakustannukset olivat esillä jo silloin.

Mutta medialla on nälkä keksiä uutisia, joilla ennen myytiin lehtiä, nyt kerätään klikkauksia, linkityksiä ja lukukertoja netissä. Eiköhän tämä uutinen ole syntynyt siitä, että toimittaja on huomannut ilmoituksen, jolla HKL palkkaa metrokuljettajia. Eikä siinäkään mitään ihmeellistä ole, että ilmoitus on juuri nyt. Meneehän prosessissa aikansa, ennen kuin ehdokkaat on valittu ja koulutettu.

Itse asiaa, eli metrokuljettajien ylimääräistä kustannusta kommentoin jo talvella. HKL:ssä ei vieläkään tiedetä tai uskota, että automaattijärjestelmässä on omat kulunsa, henkilökuntansa ja apukuljettajansa, jotka ovat vaihtoehto sille, että kuljettaja-ajossa maksetaan palkkaa kuljettajille. Näitä asioita ei ehditty selvittää, ennen kuin hankinta keskeytettiin.

En ole tehnyt asiasta kattavaa ja tyhjentävää selvitystä, mutta lukemani ja kuulemani perusteella automaattimetron pyörittäminen ei ole halvempaa vaan kalliimpaa kuin kuljettajametro. Henkilökuntaa tarvitaan kokonaisuutena enemmän kuin kuljettajia, ja lisäksi tulevat investointi- ja kunnossapitokustannukset laitteista ja järjestelmistä, joita kuljettajametrossa ei tarvita eikä ole. Yksi lisäkulu tulee suuremmasta junamäärän tarpeesta, koska automaatti ei aja yhtä suurta linjanopeutta kuin kuljettajametro. Mahdollisesti myös varakalustotarve on suurempi, koska automaattijärjestelmien kunnossapito edellyttää enemmän työtä ja kaluston huollossaoloaikaa kuin manuaalijunat.

Ainoa todellinen lisäkustannus tulee siitä, että Espoon lyhennettyjen asemien vuoksi ei voida ajaa täyspitkiä junia, jolloin kuljettajatarve on 60 % enemmän kuin olisi välttämätöntä. Apukuljettajien/junavahtien kautta asemien lyhentäminen tosin nostaa myös automaattimetron käyttökustannuksia. Eli täsmälleen saman verran kuin kuljettajametroakin, jos evakuointisuunnitelman mukaan apukuljettajia on oltava yksi jokaista kulussa olevaa junaa kohden. Siten kuljettaja- ja automaattimetron kustannusero tulee pelkästään järjestelmien korkeamman hinnan kuoletuksesta ja korkeammista kunnossapito- ja käyttökustannuksista.

Jos siis asemien lyhentäminen säästi jotain 40 M, minkä jälkeen tosin projektin hinta on noussut jotain 400 M, mutta henkilökulut nousevat tämän säästön tähden 2 M/vuosi, niin eihän asemien lyhentämisessä tässäkään mielessä mitään järkeä ollut.

HKL:ssä on kuitenkin tapahtunut jonkin verran verenvaihtoa, joten ehkä voi luottaa siihen, että seuraavan kerran lasketaan eurojakin aiempaa realistisemmalta pohjalta. Vaikka kuka sen tietää, miten menneet sielut käytävillä kummittelevat.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## APH

Ei kuitenkaan liene enää odotettavissa, että kukaan keksisi miettiä Espoon laitureiden pidentämistä. Se olisi pitänyt tosin tajuta jo monta vuotta sitten.

----------


## hmikko

> Ei kuitenkaan liene enää odotettavissa, että kukaan keksisi miettiä Espoon laitureiden pidentämistä. Se olisi pitänyt tosin tajuta jo monta vuotta sitten.


Varmaan sitä mietitty on, mutta nyt kun on väännetty Länsimetron liikenteen aloituspäivästä pitkän kaavan mukaan, niin kukaan ei tohtine sanoa ääneen, että valmistuvat asemat pitäisikin repiä auki. Viimeiset laskelmat vissiin osoittivat, että lyhyiden asemien kapasiteetti riittää suht pitkään, jos idässä toteutetaan kuormaa helpottavat raitiotiet, eli Laajasalo, 500 (Jokeri 0) ja 550 (Jokeri 1). Mutta miettiikös kukaan Kivenlahden osuuden laituripituuksia?

----------


## j-lu

Onneksi Lahdenranta ja Vepsäläinen ovat jo eläköityneet, niin ei tällä kertaa ketuta ihan mahdottomasti, että kukaan ei taaskaan kanna "yllättävästä lisälaskusta" vastuuta. 

Automatisointi on ennen pitkää vääjäämättömyys, mutta soisi Lehmuskoskelle kuitenkin sen verran enemmän järkeä päähän kuin edeltäjilleen, että ottaa laskuihinsa jonkun riskikertoimen, eikä paahtaisi lapsenuskolla eteenpäin. Ts. automatisointi ei välttämättä kannata vielä silloin kun se on laskennallisesti halvempi kuin kuljettaja-armeija, vaan vasta sitten, kun se onnistuu ennakoiduin kustannuksin ja on halvempi kuin kuljettaja-armeija. Sitä päivää odotellessa voisi rakentaa vaikka Laajasalon sillan ja raidejokerin, niin ei lopu metrosta tila kesken.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ole tehnyt asiasta kattavaa ja tyhjentävää selvitystä, mutta lukemani ja kuulemani perusteella automaattimetron pyörittäminen ei ole halvempaa vaan kalliimpaa kuin kuljettajametro. Henkilökuntaa tarvitaan kokonaisuutena enemmän kuin kuljettajia, ja lisäksi tulevat investointi- ja kunnossapitokustannukset laitteista ja järjestelmistä, joita kuljettajametrossa ei tarvita eikä ole. Yksi lisäkulu tulee suuremmasta junamäärän tarpeesta, koska automaatti ei aja yhtä suurta linjanopeutta kuin kuljettajametro. Mahdollisesti myös varakalustotarve on suurempi, koska automaattijärjestelmien kunnossapito edellyttää enemmän työtä ja kaluston huollossaoloaikaa kuin manuaalijunat.


Koskeeko tämä vain niitä metroja jotka on automatisoitu jälkeenpäin, vai myös ranskalaistyyppisiä VAL-metroja jotka ovat rakennettu alusta alkaen automaattisiksi? 




> Ainoa todellinen lisäkustannus tulee siitä, että Espoon lyhennettyjen asemien vuoksi ei voida ajaa täyspitkiä junia, jolloin kuljettajatarve on 60 % enemmän kuin olisi välttämätöntä. Apukuljettajien/junavahtien kautta asemien lyhentäminen tosin nostaa myös automaattimetron käyttökustannuksia. Eli täsmälleen saman verran kuin kuljettajametroakin, jos evakuointisuunnitelman mukaan apukuljettajia on oltava yksi jokaista kulussa olevaa junaa kohden. Siten kuljettaja- ja automaattimetron kustannusero tulee pelkästään järjestelmien korkeamman hinnan kuoletuksesta ja korkeammista kunnossapito- ja käyttökustannuksista.


Siis yksi apukuljettaja jokaista ajossa olevaa junaa kohti? Missä ne apukuljettajat olisivat istuneet ja olisiko heillä ollut jokin muu toimenkuva se lisäksi, esim vartija? 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Yksi lisäkulu tulee suuremmasta junamäärän tarpeesta, koska automaatti ei aja yhtä suurta linjanopeutta kuin kuljettajametro. Mahdollisesti myös varakalustotarve on suurempi, koska automaattijärjestelmien kunnossapito edellyttää enemmän työtä ja kaluston huollossaoloaikaa kuin manuaalijunat.


Tämä väite ei pidä paikkaansa ainakaan uudistetulla Pariisin linjalla 1, joka on erittäin kuormitettu. 

Alcatel-Lucentin mukaan automaatti on tähän mennessä tihentänyt Pariisin linjan 1 minimivuoroväliä 105 sekunnista 85 sekuntiin, samalla linjalla tarvittavien junien määrä tipahtunut automatisoinnin vaikutuksesta 52:sta 49:ään samalla kun linjan kapasiteetti on lisääntynyt 24000:sta 30000:een matkustajaan suuntaan tunnissa. Yksittäisten junien kapasiteetti on toki noussut samalla 680:sta 720:een, joka toki on vaikuttanut myös noin 6 % kapasiteettilisäykseen, mutta 19 % kapasiteettilisäyksestä tulee vuorovälin tihentymisestä. Linjanopeus on mitä ilmeisimmin myös noussut, sen kertoo samanaikainen vuorovälin 19 % tihentyminen ja kuitenkin linjalla käytettyjen junien määrän väheneminen 5 %. 

http://www2.alcatel-lucent.com/blogs...existing-line/

Toki on olemassa myös Pariisin linjoja 1 ja 14 huonompia ja usein jo osin vanhentuneita automaatiosysteemejä, mutta sellaisia tuskin kannattaa Helsinkiin hankkia.

----------


## Paaplo

> Alcatel-Lucentin mukaan automaatti...
> http://www2.alcatel-lucent.com/blogs...existing-line/


Seuraava automaattimetron toteuttaja on Nokia?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Seuraava automaattimetron toteuttaja on Nokia?


Heh ja reps... :-)

Lopulta paketti myydään Yhdysvaltoihin. Nimikin on jo Windows 8:n myötä tuttu - Windows Metro -käyttöliittymä. Ai niin, mutta kun ei kai sitä oikein saatu koskaan järkevästi toimimaan ainakaan työpöytäversioissa...

----------


## hmikko

> Lopulta paketti myydään Yhdysvaltoihin.


Ennen Alcatel-fuusiota Lucent oli siis entisestä amerikkalaisesta monopoliteleoperaattori AT&T:stä erikseen separoitu laitevalmistaja, johon kuului myös maailmankuulu Bell Labs. Maineesta ei taida kaikkinaisten yrityskauppojen jäljiltä olla enää kuin hauskat muistot, mutta voishan sitä pientä luovuutta käyttäen yrittää myydä amerikkalaisille "kotimaisen" automaattimetron, joka on keksitty Bell Labsissa transistorin ja laserin jälkeen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä väite ei pidä paikkaansa ainakaan uudistetulla Pariisin linjalla 1, joka on erittäin kuormitettu.


Järjestelmätoimittajan kertoma ei kerro mitään siitä, miten sama järjestelmä toimisi kuljettaja-ajossa. Eikä sitä, kumpi olisi kaikkein tiukimmille vedettynä tehokkaampi, kuljettaja vai automaatti.

Pariisin 1 on kumipyörämetro, joten sillä pitäisi helposti päästä alle 90 sekunnin vuorovälin, jota ajetaan ja on ajettu vuosikymmeniä vanhanaikaisilla teräspyöräisillä metroilla ilman tietotekniikkaa. Jos nyt ajetaan 5 sekuntia alle 90 sekunnin, niin minusta vaikea on perustella sitä, että tarvitaan parin sadan miljoonan investointi tätä varten.

Itselläni ei ole ollut tilaisuutta matkustaa Pariisin ykkösellä ruuhka-aikaan nyt kun se on automaatti. Olen matkustanut sillä useinkin noin 1015 vuotta sitten. Olen yhden kerran matkustanut automaattiykkösellä ilta-aikaan, eikä se poikennut millään tavalla edukseen menneistä muistikuvistani tai muista metroista. Ei ollut rivakampi, ei nopeampi, ei tehokkaampi asemalla. Ainoa havaintoni oli junan nykiminen sekä kiihdytettäessä että jarrutettaessa. Ihan kuin sillä olisi vain muutama bitti käytössä nopeusasetukseen, minkä vuoksi nopeudenmuutos on portaittaista.

Eli Pariisin 1 ei todista automaateista mitään.

Minua kiinnostaisi selvittää, miten Aasian oikeasti isot ja tehokkaat metrot toimivat. Siellähän on automaattejakin. Mutta kun itse en ole huipputehokasta metroliikennettä kokenut kuin Tokiossa, jossa automaatteja ovat vain muutamat pikkumetrot, joilla ei ole ihmeempiä ominaisuuksia sen enempää kuin matkustajiakaan. Tokion oikeat metrot (tai lähijunat) ajetaan kuljettajilla ja takaohjaamon apukuljettajalla tai konduktöörillä, en tiedä, miksi häntä nimitetään. Mutta kumminkin se menee niin päin, että kun oikeasti ollaan nopeita ja tehokkaita, pannaan metroon kuljettajan lisäksi toinen henkilö, eikä niin päin, että otetaan se ainoakin pois.

Antero

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:51 ----------




> Koskeeko tämä vain niitä metroja jotka on automatisoitu jälkeenpäin, vai myös ranskalaistyyppisiä VAL-metroja jotka ovat rakennettu alusta alkaen automaattisiksi?


Kaikkia yleisesti.




> Siis yksi apukuljettaja jokaista ajossa olevaa junaa kohti? Missä ne apukuljettajat olisivat istuneet ja olisiko heillä ollut jokin muu toimenkuva se lisäksi, esim vartija?


Taitaa olla niin, että Hesan metron operoinnin suunnitelmat jäivät tekemättä, kun hanke peruttiin. Ehkä foorumin metrokuskit tietävät? Mutta jonkinlainen olettama kai on ollut, että nämä henkilöt olisivat olleet sellaisia, jotka hengailevat joko junissa tai asemalla nimikkeellä junaemäntä tai junaisäntä. Tai vartija, mutta ilman luotaantyöntävää asustetta ja kurinpitovarustelua. Katselevat ympärilleen ja jos joku uskaltaa jotain kysyä, niin vastaavat. Siis jonkinlaisia asiakaspalvelijoita, kun nyt siellä junien luona on kuitenkin oltava siltä varalta, että häiriö tulee.

Antero

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:58 ----------




> Varmaan sitä mietitty on, mutta nyt kun on väännetty Länsimetron liikenteen aloituspäivästä pitkän kaavan mukaan, niin kukaan ei tohtine sanoa ääneen, että valmistuvat asemat pitäisikin repiä auki. Viimeiset laskelmat vissiin osoittivat, että lyhyiden asemien kapasiteetti riittää suht pitkään, jos idässä toteutetaan kuormaa helpottavat raitiotiet, eli Laajasalo, 500 (Jokeri 0) ja 550 (Jokeri 1). Mutta miettiikös kukaan Kivenlahden osuuden laituripituuksia?


Laskelmia voisi tehdä siitä, mitä maksaa automaatti ja mitä maksaa asemien pidentäminen. Arvaan, että automaatti maksaa 23 kertaa niin paljon kuin asemien pidentäminen.

Ja tietenkin olisi järkevää, että asemien pidentäminen tehdään ennen kuin puretaan nykyinen bussiliikenne. Metroliikenteen aloituspäivällä ei ole oikeasti kenellekään yhtään mitään merkitystä. Suurin osa espoolaisista kokee bussiliikenteen loppumisen yllätyksenä joka tapauksessa. Ja mitä myöhemmin yllätys tulee, sen helpompaa heidän elämänsä on.

Mutta tämähän ei ole järjen vaan arvovallan kysymys, joten...

Kivenlahden suunnitelmia kun joskus muutama vuosi sitten tutkin, niin näytti olevan niin, että sielläkin raiteen tasaus ja linjaus on tehty sien, että asemien kohdalla on 135 metriä suoraa raidetta ja vaakatasossa. Näinhän on Matinkylän metrossakin muualla paitsi Otaniemessä, jossa linjausta muutettiin oikaisemalla aseman tulokaarteita muutamalla metrillä. Lisäksi taitaa olla niin, että Matinkylän metron asemilla on käytännössä luolatkin louhittu 135 metrisiksi. Ylimääräinen tila on nyt vain täytetty ilmastointilaitteilla sun muulla teknisellä tilankäytöllä. Näille härpäkkeille on ongelmatonta louhia uusia luolahuoneita ihan minne vain häiritsemättä ketään. Toki mieluummin ilman metroliikennettä kuin sen kanssa.

Mutta tämähän ei ole järjen vaan arvovallan kysymys, joten...

Antero

----------


## tuukkav

> Itselläni ei ole ollut tilaisuutta matkustaa Pariisin ykkösellä ruuhka-aikaan nyt kun se on automaatti. Olen matkustanut sillä useinkin noin 1015 vuotta sitten. Olen yhden kerran matkustanut automaattiykkösellä ilta-aikaan, eikä se poikennut millään tavalla edukseen menneistä muistikuvistani tai muista metroista. Ei ollut rivakampi, ei nopeampi, ei tehokkaampi asemalla. Ainoa havaintoni oli junan nykiminen sekä kiihdytettäessä että jarrutettaessa. Ihan kuin sillä olisi vain muutama bitti käytössä nopeusasetukseen, minkä vuoksi nopeudenmuutos on portaittaista.
> 
> Eli Pariisin 1 ei todista automaateista mitään.


Omasta kokemuksestani Pariisin metrolinja 1 toimii todella hyvin ruuhka-aikaan automaattina ja kyyti oli tasaista.

----------


## late-

> Järjestelmätoimittajan kertoma ei kerro mitään siitä, miten sama järjestelmä toimisi kuljettaja-ajossa. Eikä sitä, kumpi olisi kaikkein tiukimmille vedettynä tehokkaampi, kuljettaja vai automaatti.


Linkattu kirjoitus on tosin järjestelmän omistajan ja operaattorin eli RATP:n edustajan haastattelu. Myös Lontoon TfL on sitä mieltä, että automaattiajo on kuljettaja-ajoa tehokkaampaa. Lontoossa ei käytetä täysautomaatteja, mutta viime aikoina tehdyt ja lähivuosille suunnitellut vuorovälin tihentämiset perustuvat asemien valisen ajon automatisointiin. Osin kyllä myös nykyisten automaattiajojärjestelmien uusimiseen, mutta voisi ne uusia kuljettaja-ajollekin, jos se olisi tehokkaampaa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Taitaa olla niin, että Hesan metron operoinnin suunnitelmat jäivät tekemättä, kun hanke peruttiin. Ehkä foorumin metrokuskit tietävät? Mutta jonkinlainen olettama kai on ollut, että nämä henkilöt olisivat olleet sellaisia, jotka hengailevat joko junissa tai asemalla nimikkeellä junaemäntä tai junaisäntä. Tai vartija, mutta ilman luotaantyöntävää asustetta ja kurinpitovarustelua. Katselevat ympärilleen ja jos joku uskaltaa jotain kysyä, niin vastaavat. Siis jonkinlaisia asiakaspalvelijoita, kun nyt siellä junien luona on kuitenkin oltava siltä varalta, että häiriö tulee.


Vuosien varrella on Helsingin automaatin tiimoilla ehditty puhua eri yhteyksissä milloin minkäkinlaisista asemavalvojista, junavalvojista sun muusta henkilökunnasta, välillä valistuneemmin, välillä epämääräisemmin arvioin. Lähimpänä toistaiseksi toteutumatonta totuutta lienee kuitenkin ollut laadittavana olleen - nyt jäähyllä puolivalmiina olevan - toimintakonseptin ajatukset. Mitään kiveenhakattuja päätöksiähän ei ehditty vielä tehdä, ja varmasti miehitystä olisi sitten käytännön kokemusten kautta tarkistettu suuntaan tai toiseen. Mutta suunnitteluajatus oli seuraava:

Junissa ja asemilla liikkuva henkilöstö jakaantuisi a) junavalvojiin (junanajovalmius)  ja b) järjestyksenvalvojiin (järjstyksenvalvojan oikeudet). Junavalvojat toimisivat liikenteenohjauksen alaisuudessa ja tekisivät nimenomaisesti liikennöintiin liittyviä tehtäviä, ja järjestyksenvalvojat taas toimisivat turvavalvomon alaisuudessa ja hoitaisivat järjestyksenvalvojan osaamista, oikeuksia ja varusteita vaativat tehtävät nykyiseen tapaan. Kummatkin henkilöstöryhmät olisivat asemilla ja junissa liikkuessaan luonnollisesti asiakkaiden lähestyttävissä ja heitä tarpeen mukaan auttamassa.

Junavalvojien tehtäviin kuuluisivat aamun avausajojen (rata-alueen tarkastus) suorittaminen, päivän mittaan tehtävät säännölliset sekä mahdolliset olosuhteiden vaatimat rata-alueen sekä kaluston tarkkailut, akuuttien juna- tai laiturioviongelmien selvittely ja niiden vaatimat ensitoimet, olipa juna sitten asemalla tai asemien välillä. Lisäksi silloin tällöin, esimerkiksi akuutista syystä liikennöintiaikaan rata-alueella tehtävien töiden vuoksi, ilmaantuisi tarve miehittää junat ao. osuudella puoliautomaattitilassa. Junavalvojalla olisi aina myös valmius ajaa junaa käsinajotilassa, mikäli tekninen syy sitä vaatii. Junavalvojia lienisi sijoitettuna tietyille asemille jatkuvasti, suurin osa lie partioisi ehkä parin aseman alueella ja osa olisi tilanteen mukaan liikkuvia. Automaattiliikenteen alkuvaiheessa olisi varmaankin lähdetty ajatuksesta, että junavalvojia olisi töissä liikenteessä olevia junia vastaava määrä, mutta tätä oltaisiin varmasti tarkasteltu tarkemmin kokemusten myötä. Automaattimetron henkilöstön mitoituksessa ja sijoittumisessa oleellisinta on varmistaa nopea vasteaika tilanteessa kuin tilanteessa; todennäköisyys jokaisen junan käsinajotarpeelle taas lie loppujenlopuksi melko pieni.

----------


## kuukanko

HKL:n johtokunta hyväksyi tänään taloussuunnitelmaehdotuksen 2016 - 2018, missä metron automatisointi ja siihen liittyvä vaunuhankinta aloitetaan 2017. Yhteensä automatisointi ja vaunuhankinta maksavat 350,4 miljoonaa euroa, mistä vaunuhankinnan osuus on 193,1 miljoonaa.

HKL:n taloussuunnitelma 2016 - 2018 (suurimmat investoinnit on listattu sivulla 20)

----------


## APH

> HKL:n johtokunta hyväksyi tänään taloussuunnitelmaehdotuksen 2016 - 2018, missä metron automatisointi ja siihen liittyvä vaunuhankinta aloitetaan 2017. Yhteensä automatisointi ja vaunuhankinta maksavat 350,4 miljoonaa euroa, mistä vaunuhankinnan osuus on 193,1 miljoonaa.
> 
> HKL:n taloussuunnitelma 2016 - 2018 (suurimmat investoinnit on listattu sivulla 20)


Voisiko joku suomentaa sitten sen, mitä tämä käytännössä tarkoittaa? Nytkö puhutaan siis jo M100-junia korvaavasta uudesta metrosarjasta (M400), vai?

----------


## vristo

Esittelijän ( HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Ville Lehmuskoski) tekstistä löytyi seuraavaa:



> Tason nousua selittää pääosin metron uusi automatisointihanke, johon on budjetoitu yhteensä 350,4 milj. euroa. *Hankkeeseen sisältyy uusien metrovaunujen hankinta vanhojen vaunujen tilalle* sekä automatisoinnin asennukset metrovaunuihin ja metroinfran automatisointi. Uusien metrovaunujen osuus hankkeessa on 193,1 milj. euroa. Metrovaunut tulisivat joka tapauksessa uusittaviksi, mutta automatisointi 2020-luvun alussa aikaistaa niiden hankintaa noin viidellä vuodella.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:29 ----------

Esittelijä kirjoittaa edelleen:



> Mikäli HKL:n investointisuunnitelma on karsittava lähelle edellisvuotisen kymmenvuotissuunnitelman tasoa, sopeuttaminen tulisi käytännössä tehdä karsimalla tai lykkäämällä joukkoliikenteen isoja kehittämisinvestointeja. *Tämä tarkoittaisi joko Raide-Jokerin, Kruunusiltojen tai metron automatisoinnin toteuttamatta jättämistä tai siirtämistä investointisuunnitelmajakson ulkopuolelle*. Ratkaisu on niin merkittävä, että se tulee HKL:n näkemyksen mukaan tehdä kaupunginvaltuustotasolla. Jos investointisuunnitelmaa sopeutetaan, niin samalla on otettava kantaa siihen, miten sopeutus vaikuttaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmän toimintakykyyn sekä Helsingin ja pääkaupunkiseudun pitkän tähtäimen suunnitelmiin asuntotuotannon ja maankäytön osalta.

----------


## aki

Aivan käsittämätöntä touhua! Peruskorjattu M100-sarja siis kannattaa paalata jo vuosia ennen kuin tekninen käyttöikä on tiensä päässä vain siksi että saadaan hankittua uudet automaattijunat mahdollisimman nopeasti. Sitten karsintalistalla on joko raide-jokeri,  kruunusillat tai automaattimetro. Veikkaanpa että Kruunusiltojen rakentamista ei haluta lykätä koska se varmaan hidastaisi myös Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamisaikataulua. Automaattia lobataan nyt niin voimallisesti eteenpäin että eiköhän raide-jokerin rakentamisen aloitus voida jälleen siirtää jonnekin 2030-luvulle. Kaupunginvaltuustolle ei tietenkään kannata kertoa että Kruunusiltojen myötä Laajasaloon saatavan raitioliikenneyhteyden ansiosta metron kapasiteettiongelmia voitaisiin helpottaa niin että nykyisellä M100-sarjalla voitaisiin liikennöidä vielä suunnitellut 10 vuotta ja vasta sitten siirryttäisiin automaattiin.

----------


## hmikko

> Veikkaanpa että Kruunusiltojen rakentamista ei haluta lykätä koska se varmaan hidastaisi myös Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamisaikataulua.



Miten mahtaa olla... Kruunuvuorenrannassahan rakennetaan jo. Periikö kaupunki sillan hintaa rakennusliikkeiltä tällä hetkellä? Firmoja ei haitanne, jos eivät joudu maksamaan sillasta, kun kumminkin hinnoittelevat tuotteensa luvatun sillan mukaan. Liikenteen kannalta ilman siltaa rakentaminen on tietysti katastroof, kun asujaimisto autoilee Herttoniemen risteykseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Periikö kaupunki sillan hintaa rakennusliikkeiltä tällä hetkellä?


Ei peri. Siellä on luovutettu tontteja sillattomalla hinnalla vaikka kuinka paljon. Panin joskus Jalkasen tästä koville, mutta eipä se häntä tuntunut juuri hetkauttavan. Ja miksi hetkauttaisikaan. Sama palkkahan rouvalla juoksee, oli tonttien hinta mikä hyvänsä. Eniten ihmettelen sitä, että Helsingin valtiovarainministeri eli rahoitusjohtaja Korhonen on koko silta-asiassa pihalla kuin lumiukko.

----------


## Max

> Ei peri. Siellä on luovutettu tontteja sillattomalla hinnalla vaikka kuinka paljon. Panin joskus Jalkasen tästä koville, mutta eipä se häntä tuntunut juuri hetkauttavan. Ja miksi hetkauttaisikaan. Sama palkkahan rouvalla juoksee, oli tonttien hinta mikä hyvänsä. Eniten ihmettelen sitä, että Helsingin valtiovarainministeri eli rahoitusjohtaja Korhonen on koko silta-asiassa pihalla kuin lumiukko.


Toisaalta jos edustaisin rakennusliikettä niin en todellakaan tahtoisi maksaa penniäkään siltaoptiosta, joka mahdollisesti ei koskaan toteudu. Jos siis rakentaminen tahdotaan käyntiin ennen kuin siltapäätös on tehty, ei ole juuri muuta vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## aki

> Toisaalta jos edustaisin rakennusliikettä niin en todellakaan tahtoisi maksaa penniäkään siltaoptiosta, joka mahdollisesti ei koskaan toteudu. Jos siis rakentaminen tahdotaan käyntiin ennen kuin siltapäätös on tehty, ei ole juuri muuta vaihtoehtoa.


Minä taas en ostaisi ylihintaista asuntoa alueelta josta ainoa kulkuväylä kaupunkiin tulee hamaan tulevaisuuteen olemaan tukkoinen reitti Herttoniemen kautta. Ainakin YIT ja Skanska mainostavat Kruunuvuorenrannan kohteitaan tulevalla "mahdollisella" siltayhteydellä joka lyhentää Matka-aikaa keskustaan huomattavasti. Mielikuvia on helppo luoda mutta toteuttaminen onkin sitten toinen juttu.

----------


## j-lu

Etteikö olisi pienempi paha kärvistellä kymmenisen vuotta täysillä metrojunilla kuin siirtää Kruunusiltaa tai raidejokeria taas hamaan tulevaisuuteen? Tässä keitellään eeppisen hudin aineksia. Lehmuskoski näyttää olevan samasta puusta veistetty kuin edeltäjänsä. Latvasta laho. Ja metrouskovainen.

----------


## juhanahi

> Voisiko joku suomentaa sitten sen, mitä tämä käytännössä tarkoittaa? Nytkö puhutaan siis jo M100-junia korvaavasta uudesta metrosarjasta (M400), vai?


Kyllä, ja eiköhän se samalla korvaa M200-sarjankin.




> Aivan käsittämätöntä touhua! Peruskorjattu M100-sarja siis kannattaa paalata jo vuosia ennen kuin tekninen käyttöikä on tiensä päässä vain siksi että saadaan hankittua uudet automaattijunat mahdollisimman nopeasti.


Jos _hankinta_ alkaa 2017 ja ajoittuu 2017-2025 välille, niin eiköhän M100-sarja ole ihan kunniakkaassa eläkeiässä siinä vaiheessa; vuonna 2025 vaunut ovat 41-48-vuotiaita ja peruskorjauksestakin - jossa ei nyt kuitenkaan ihan ihmeitä tehty - aikaa 15-20 vuotta. M200-sarja sen sijaan joutunee pienen sarjakokonsa varhaiseläkkeelle.

----------


## petteri

> Etteikö olisi pienempi paha kärvistellä kymmenisen vuotta täysillä metrojunilla kuin siirtää Kruunusiltaa tai raidejokeria taas hamaan tulevaisuuteen?


Kyllä metro syytä pitää hyvin palvelevana jatkossakin ja se vaatii nyt investointeja. Metron suosio kasvaa hurjaa vauhtia ja Länsimetron valmistuttua ylitetään 300000 metronousua arkipäivänä. Se on moninkertainen määrä mihinkään muuhun linjaan verrattuna. Toki olisi hyvä että muitakin hankkeita saataisiin eteenpäin, mutta sitä ei pidä tehdä joukkoliikenteen tähtituotteen kustannuksella.

----------


## Kani

Tähtituotteen todellisesta käytöstä on hyvä odotella muutama vuosi kokemuksia, eikä keksiä keksimällä investointitarpeita ennen kuin tiedetään, onko niille mitään tarvettakaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Kyllä metro syytä pitää hyvin palvelevana jatkossakin ja se vaatii nyt investointeja. Metron suosio kasvaa hurjaa vauhtia ja Länsimetron valmistuttua ylitetään 300000 metronousua arkipäivänä. Se on moninkertainen määrä mihinkään muuhun linjaan verrattuna. Toki olisi hyvä että muitakin hankkeita saataisiin eteenpäin, mutta sitä ei pidä tehdä joukkoliikenteen tähtituotteen kustannuksella.


Oleellistahan investointipäätöksiä mietittäessä ei ole se, kuinka monta nousua metroon tehdään kokonaisuudessaan. Sekä Kruunusilta että raidejokeri ovat osin metron automatisoinnin kanssa päällekäisiä hankkeita, kummatkin vähentävät metron ruuhkaisimman osuuden kapasiteettitarvetta. Edellinen siirtää käytännössä koko Laajasalon ruuhkan suuntaisen joukkoliikenteen metrosta sillalle ja jälkimmäinen tarjoaa metro-lähijuna -valinnalle vaihtoehtoa poikittaisliikenteessä.

Jos lukuja kirjataan paperille, niin ilman reiluja tähtituotekertoimia on hyvin vaikea päästä tuloksiin, jotka puoltavat metron automatisoinnin aikaistamista ja käyttökelpoisten junien paalausta kymmenen vuotta etuajassa sen sijaan, että pyritään toteuttamaan muita hyödyllisiä hankkeita, jotka siirtävät automatisointitarvetta tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## petteri

> Jälkimmäinen tarjoaa metro-lähijuna -valinnalle vaihtoehtoa poikittaisliikenteessä.


Minä kyllä näen Jokerin lähinnä liityntäratikkana, joka täydentää metro-lähijunaverkkoa ja jolla tehdään lähinnä aika lyhyitä matkoja. Kovin pitkiä matkoja sillä tuskin Länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen kuljetaan. 




> Jos lukuja kirjataan paperille, niin ilman reiluja tähtituotekertoimia on hyvin vaikea päästä tuloksiin, jotka puoltavat metron automatisoinnin aikaistamista ja käyttökelpoisten junien paalausta kymmenen vuotta etuajassa sen sijaan, että pyritään toteuttamaan muita hyödyllisiä hankkeita, jotka siirtävät automatisointitarvetta tulevaisuuteen.


Ei tässä ole kyse automatisoinnin aikaistamisesta, johan projekti on pahasti myöhässä, kun tuli isompia mutkia matkaan. Nyt kun metroon kerran on investoitu ja investoidaan pari miljardia ja kulkuväline on valtavan suosittu olisi varsin idioottimaista jättää järjestelmä torsoksi ja huonostipalvelevaksi pikkusäästöjen nimissä.  Vanhat M100-metrojunat ovat muutenkin jo sen verran lähellä elinkautensa päätä, ettei niillä ilman peruskorjausta olisi muutenkaan paljon enempää käyttöaikaa jäljellä.

----------


## j-lu

> Minä kyllä näen Jokerin lähinnä liityntäratikkana, joka täydentää metro-lähijunaverkkoa ja jolla tehdään lähinnä aika lyhyitä matkoja. Kovin pitkiä matkoja sillä tuskin Länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen kuljetaan.


Enimmäkseen tietysti lyhyitä, mutta kyllä se tarjoaa kilpailukykyisen vaihtoehdon idästä esim. Pitäjänmäen ja Leppävaaran tienoon työpaikkakeskittymiin. 




> Ei tässä ole kyse automatisoinnin aikaistamisesta, johan projekti on pahasti myöhässä, kun tuli isompia mutkia matkaan. Nyt kun metroon kerran on investoitu ja investoidaan pari miljardia ja kulkuväline on valtavan suosittu olisi varsin idioottimaista jättää järjestelmä torsoksi ja huonostipalvelevaksi pikkusäästöjen nimissä.  Vanhat M100-metrojunat ovat muutenkin jo sen verran lähellä elinkautensa päätä, ettei niillä ilman peruskorjausta olisi muutenkaan paljon enempää käyttöaikaa jäljellä.


Ensinnäkään metro ei ole torso saati huonosti palveleva, jos se ei ole automaatti ja vuoroväli puoli minuuttia lyhyempi. Toisekseen kyse ei ole metrosta sinänsä vaan joukkoliikennejärjestelmästä ja kaupunkirakenteesta kokonaisuutena. Metromiehillä on tietysti kova huoli siitä, että metron käyttäjätyytyväisyys saattaa laskea prosentin kymmenyksen, jos junat ovat oikeasti täysiä, eivätkä vain suomalaisittain mitoitettuina täysiä, mutta tämä huoli ei voi olla ainoa kriteeri asetettaessa eri hankkeita tärkeysjärjestykseen. Raidejokeri ja Kruunusilta ovat kumpikin Helsingin kaupunkirakenteen kannalta paljon tärkeämpiä hankkeita kuin se, että kulkeeko metro Jousenpuiston rakennustyömailta Herttoniemen aaltopeltihallikeskittymälle kahden vai kahden ja puolen minuutin välein.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos lukuja kirjataan paperille, niin ilman reiluja tähtituotekertoimia on hyvin vaikea päästä tuloksiin, jotka puoltavat metron automatisoinnin aikaistamista ja käyttökelpoisten junien paalausta kymmenen vuotta etuajassa sen sijaan, että pyritään toteuttamaan muita hyödyllisiä hankkeita, jotka siirtävät automatisointitarvetta tulevaisuuteen.


Niin, koko automatisointitarve on tähtituote itsessään. Ei ole olemassa mitään tarvetta automatisointiin, eikä ole koskaan ollutkaan. On tarve hankkia uudelle rataosalle kulunvalvonta ja liikenteenohjaus. On tarve uusia vanhentunutta tekniikkaa vanhalla rataosalla. Mutta ei ole mitään syytä, minkä vuoksi junista pitäisi poistaa kuljettajat.

Sen sijaan on monia syitä, miksi junista ei pidä poistaa kuljettajia. Yksi selkeä syy on raha. Vuonna 2008 valtuustolle sanottiin, että kuljettajien poistaminen maksaa 70 M ja sillä säästetään liikennöintikustannuksia 2,3 M vuodessa. Mikä oli vähemmän kuin investoinnin vuosittainen kuoletus. Eli kuljettajien poistaminen oli tappiollista jo silloin.

Nyt kuljettajien poistamisen hinnaksi kerrotaan 350 M (kustannusten kasvu 400 %). Taloussuunnitelma ei kerro, mitä hyötyä tästä rahankäytöstä on. En ole nähnyt laskelmaa Matinkylän metron asemien pidentämisestä, mutta on aivan varma, että se maksaa vähemmän kuin 350 M. Pidentämisen todellinen hyöty on metron kapasiteetin nosto 33 %:lla, mikä viimeaikaisten HSL:n esittämien huolien mukaan on tarpeen. Joten luulisi, että HSL:ää kiinnostaisi, miten kapasiteettia saadaan lisää mahdollisimman edullisesti. Kuljettajien poistohan ei lisää kapasiteettia.

Asemien pidentäminen on myös sikäli parempi hanke kuin kuljettajien poisto, että toisin kuin automaattitekniikka, asemien pidentäminen ei vanhene. Automaattilaitteiden elinkaareksi on sanottu 25 vuotta, eli jos 350 M:n luvusta 157 M on automaattilaitteita, ne pitää hankkia uudelleen 25 vuoden kuluttua. Asemia ei tarvitse pidentää uudestaan 25 vuoden kuluttua.

Kuljettajien poistoa pyritään näköjään perustelemaan myös junien vanhenemisella. Tätä asiaa voi katsoa myös siitä näkökulmasta, mitä junien uusimisella saadaan. Nythän toimitetaan M300-junia, joissa ei tosiasiallisesti ole mitään uutta verrattuna M100-juniin, jotka toimitettiin vuosina 19771984. Joten miksi M100-junat pitäisi romuttaa, jos niiden tilalle hankitaan täysin samanlaisia junia?

M100-junien ainoa vika näyttää olevan, että niitä ei voi muuttaa kuljettajattomiksi. Mutta tämähän on kehäpäätelmä. Sanotaan, että hankitaan automaatti, koska tekniikkaa pitää uusia joka tapauksessa. Ja sitten sanotaan, että tekniikkaa (junia) pitää uusia, jotta saadaan automaatti.

On M100-junissakin jotain vanhenevaa. Niiden elektroniikka ja osa muusta instrumentoinnista on tehty ratkaisuilla, joiden ylläpito käy varaosien saannin puutteen vuoksi joskus mahdottomaksi. Mutta muuten junien kunnossapito-ohjelmaa voidaan jatkaa loputtomiin. Sillä uusien junien tekniset ratkaisut ovat samanlaisia, eli uusien junien kunnossapito ja käyttö ei ole halvempaa kuin M100-junilla. Eikä M100-junien rakenteissa esiinny väsymistä, joka pakottaisi romutukseen.

M100-junat voidaan noin 20 vuoden välein peruskorjata uusimalla pinnat ja maalaus, jolloin ne ovat yhtä hyviä kuin uudet junat. Tehoelektroniikan ja ajopöydän voi uusia jossain vaiheessa, jos varaosat loppuvat. Tämäkään remontti ei maksa läheskään uuden junan hintaa. Luulisi kiinnostavan HSL:ää ja valtuuston poliitikkoja enemmän kuin nostaa lipunhintoja ja subventiota kuljettajattomuuden vuoksi.

Antero

----------


## TuomasLehto

> En ole nähnyt laskelmaa Matinkylän metron asemien pidentämisestä, mutta on aivan varma, että se maksaa vähemmän kuin 350 M. Pidentämisen todellinen hyöty on metron kapasiteetin nosto 33 %:lla, mikä viimeaikaisten HSL:n esittämien huolien mukaan on tarpeen. Joten luulisi, että HSL:ää kiinnostaisi, miten kapasiteettia saadaan lisää mahdollisimman edullisesti. Kuljettajien poistohan ei lisää kapasiteettia.
> 
> Asemien pidentäminen on myös sikäli parempi hanke kuin kuljettajien poisto, että toisin kuin automaattitekniikka, asemien pidentäminen ei vanhene.


Tämä on nähdäkseni olennainen pointti, ja tuollainen selvitys olisi kiinnostavaa nähdä. Toki asemien ylläpitokin jotain maksaa, jos haluaa tarttua lillukanvarsiin, mutta varmastikin pennosia verrattuna automaattijärjestelmän uusimiseen. Paljonhan tässä matkan varrella on ollut sellaista, mikä näyttää ulospäin siltä että ainakin HKL:ssä johdon aikanaan valitsemaa linjaa ajettiin (ajetaan?) kuin käärmettä pyssyyn - ihmeen pitkään se farssi Siemensin kanssakin kesti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> M100-junat voidaan noin 20 vuoden välein peruskorjata uusimalla pinnat ja maalaus, jolloin ne ovat yhtä hyviä kuin uudet junat. Tehoelektroniikan ja ajopöydän voi uusia jossain vaiheessa, jos varaosat loppuvat. Tämäkään remontti ei maksa läheskään uuden junan hintaa. Luulisi kiinnostavan HSL:ää ja valtuuston poliitikkoja enemmän kuin nostaa lipunhintoja ja subventiota kuljettajattomuuden vuoksi.


Että M100 junia tulee olemaan vielä käytössä kun niiden ikä on n 60 vuotta!

Osaako kukaan sanoa missä metrossa on tällä hetkellä vanhimmat junat yhä käytössä? itse veikkaan Moskovaa tai muita ent. Neuvostoliiton kaupunkeja, mutta tietääkö joku tarkemmin?

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Että M100 junia tulee olemaan vielä käytössä kun niiden ikä on n 60 vuotta!
> 
> Osaako kukaan sanoa missä metrossa on tällä hetkellä vanhimmat junat yhä käytössä? itse veikkaan Moskovaa tai muita ent. Neuvostoliiton kaupunkeja, mutta tietääkö joku tarkemmin?
> 
> t. Rainer


Lontoon metro vastikään poisti A stock -junansa. Poistuessaan ne olivat Euroopan vanhimpia metrojunia ja yli 50 vuoden ikäisiä. Minusta huomattavan paljon modernimmalle M100-sarjalle 60 vuoden ikä ei ole ollenkaan mahdottomuus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lontoon metro vastikään poisti A stock -junansa. Poistuessaan ne olivat Euroopan vanhimpia metrojunia ja yli 50 vuoden ikäisiä. Minusta huomattavan paljon modernimmalle M100-sarjalle 60 vuoden ikä ei ole ollenkaan mahdottomuus.


joo, tiedän että Lontoossa on aina ajettu n 50 vuotiailla junilla, itsekin muistan ekalta Lontoon matkaltani v 1973 kun tuli mentyä junalla jonka valmistajakilvessä luki jotain 1920-luvun vuosilukua. 

Pariisissakin tuli kuljettua 1979 jollain 1900-luvun alun antiikkivehkeellä.

Kuvittelisin kanssa että jotkut ent. Neuvostoliiton metrot ajavat yhä 1960-luvun kalustolla, vai olenko väärässä? Miten muuten on saksalaiskaupunkien Hampurin ja  Berliinin laita? 

M100-sarjahan on todellista aatelia, koska jarruttaminen ja kiihtyminen tapahtuu paljon tasaisemmin kuin M200-sarjassa ja ovat hiljaisempia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

> En ole nähnyt laskelmaa Matinkylän metron asemien pidentämisestä, mutta on aivan varma, että se maksaa vähemmän kuin 350 M. Pidentämisen todellinen hyöty on metron kapasiteetin nosto 33 %:lla, mikä viimeaikaisten HSL:n esittämien huolien mukaan on tarpeen. Joten luulisi, että HSL:ää kiinnostaisi, miten kapasiteettia saadaan lisää mahdollisimman edullisesti. Kuljettajien poistohan ei lisää kapasiteettia.


Ongelma tuossa lienee löytää maksaja. Perinteisesti tämän tyyppisestä investoinnista vastaa kunta, eikä kuntayhtymä. Ei vaikuta kovin todennäköiseltä, että Espoo lähtisi investoimaan tähän väitettyyn kapasiteettiongelmaan, joka aiheutuu Helsingistä. Toisaalta vielä epätodennäköisempää on että Helsinki investoisi naapurikunnan puolelle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ongelma tuossa lienee löytää maksaja. Perinteisesti tämän tyyppisestä investoinnista vastaa kunta, eikä kuntayhtymä. Ei vaikuta kovin todennäköiseltä, että Espoo lähtisi investoimaan tähän väitettyyn kapasiteettiongelmaan, joka aiheutuu Helsingistä. Toisaalta vielä epätodennäköisempää on että Helsinki investoisi naapurikunnan puolelle.


Tämä on yksi hyvä syy miksi pk-seudun kaupungit pitäisi yhdistää. Tai olla sellainen ylikunnallinen elin jolla on riittävästi natsoja että voi kerätä pottinsa kaikilta kunnilta. 
Joukkoliikenteen kannattaisi ottaa mallia vesihuollosta. HSY omistaa myös infran oli se sitten missä kaupungissa tahans, esim Espoon Blominmäen uuden vedenpuhdistamon kustannuksiin osallistuvat myös Helsinki ja Vantaa.

Johtuuko se siitä että joukkoliikenteellä on aina vaihtoehtona yksityisauto, kun taas kunnallisella vedellä ei ole vaihtoehtoja koska kukaan ei kaupunialueella haluaa alkaa käyttää omia talokohtaisia puhtaan veden ja paskaveden kaivoja?

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

^^^ NYC:ssa on edelleen 60-luvun kalustoa käytössä.

----------


## jodo

> ^^^ NYC:ssa on edelleen 60-luvun kalustoa käytössä.


Sehän on lähes museoliikennettä kokonaisuutena.

----------


## Ketorin

> Että M100 junia tulee olemaan vielä käytössä kun niiden ikä on n 60 vuotta!
> 
> Osaako kukaan sanoa missä metrossa on tällä hetkellä vanhimmat junat yhä käytössä? itse veikkaan Moskovaa tai muita ent. Neuvostoliiton kaupunkeja, mutta tietääkö joku tarkemmin?
> 
> t. Rainer


Ongelmaa pitää kalustoa liikenteessä ei pitäisi olla, jos kaikkien järjestelmien piirustukset ovat omassa hallussa ohjelmistojen lähdekoodi mukaanlukien. Liki niin kauan voidaan jatkaa, kun korit kestävät. Nykyään on halvempaa kuin koskaan valmistaa piensarjoina niin erilaisia metallimurkuloita kuin elektroniikkakortteja, jälkimmäisessä helppous riippuu siitä, kuinka hyvin alkuperäistä vastaavia komponentteja on saatavilla. Luulen, että suurin este tälle on juridiikka ja toisarvoisena se, että tällaisesta ei ole aiempaa kokemusta HKL:ssä. Vastaavasti joku Nyki ja Moskova ovat niin massiivisia systeemeitä, että heillä on varmaan ihan omat suunnittelijat kokoaikaisesti töissä miettimässä tällaisia asioita, oma kattava konepaja sähköosastolla, jossa voidaan tehdä nuo komponentit talon sisällä, missä Helsingissä jouduttaisiin antautumaan konsulttien huijattavaksi.




> Että M100 junia tulee olemaan vielä käytössä kun niiden ikä on n 60 vuotta!
> 
> Osaako kukaan sanoa missä metrossa on tällä hetkellä vanhimmat junat yhä käytössä? itse veikkaan Moskovaa tai muita ent. Neuvostoliiton kaupunkeja, mutta tietääkö joku tarkemmin?
> 
> t. Rainer


Glasgown ensimmäinen matrovaunusto palveli 81 vuotta. 1896 - 1977, jos en väärin muista. Nämä vaunut myös muunnettiin joskus 1934 kaapelivedosta tasavirralle, puiset korit uusittiin kattavasti 50 -luvulla. Erittäin mielenkiintoinen pikkuruinen tunnelijuna kaikkiaan.

...Jaa nykyään käytössä; ei sitten mitään.

----------


## hylje

> Tämä on yksi hyvä syy miksi pk-seudun kaupungit pitäisi yhdistää. Tai olla sellainen ylikunnallinen elin jolla on riittävästi natsoja että voi kerätä pottinsa kaikilta kunnilta.


Tarkoitatko HSL:ää? Minusta olisi erittäin hyvä että HSL joko omistaisi ja hallitsisi infransa tai maksaisi kunnille vuokraa käyttämästään infrasta. Pääsääntöisesti niin, että jos suurin osa väylän liikenteestä on HSL-liikennettä, HSL ottaisi koko väylän haltuunsa. Nykyisinhän bussi-infra on HSL:lle ilmaista, kun ratikoilla ja junilla infra kuuluu hintaan. Tämä siirtäisi kustannusoptimoinnin painopistettä aika rajusti runkolinjoja ja niiden ratikoiksi muuttamista kohti, sillä runkolinjoilla ja erityisesti ratikalla kuljetetaan enemmän matkustajia samalla määrällä infraa.

Pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien yhdistäminen ei ole järkevää. Se lykkäisi kunnan tarvetta tehostaa tilankäyttöään, sillä koko seudulla on riittämiin metsiä ja peltoja rakennettavaksi entiseen tapaan. Pienemmät kunnat joutuvat etsimään kasvunsa valmiiksi rakennetusta ympäristösä, joka itse asiassa perustelee pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien hajottamista edelleen pienempiin n. 50k-100k asukkaan osiin.

----------


## SD202

> Miten muuten on saksalaiskaupunkien Hampurin ja  Berliinin laita?


Jos tulkitsin tätä listaa ( http://home.bahninfo.net/borisroland...u-bahn&fzg=dt3 ) oikein, niin Hampurissa on vielä muutama vuosina 1968-71 rakennettu juna liikenteessä. Suunnitelmissa on kuitenkin poistaa nuo junat tämän vuoden aikana.

Berliinissä näyttäisi vanhimmat pieniprofiiliset junat olevan vuodelta 1964:
http://www.berliner-verkehr.de/ufa3.htm

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ongelmaa pitää kalustoa liikenteessä ei pitäisi olla, jos kaikkien järjestelmien piirustukset ovat omassa hallussa ohjelmistojen lähdekoodi mukaanlukien. Liki niin kauan voidaan jatkaa, kun korit kestävät.


Juuri näin.

Kun katsoo kiskoliikennekaluston kehitystä, historiasta löytyy noin 1970-luvulle asti teknistä kehitystä, joka on vähentänyt huoltotyön tarvetta ja parantanut suorituskykyä ja luotettavuutta. 1980-luvun alkuun oli saatu invertteritekniikka, oikosulkumoottorit, sähköjarru käyttöjarruksi ja täysmetalliset itsekantavat korit. Raitiovaunuissa kehitys jatkui vielä matalalattiaisuuteen, mutta metrojunat eivät ole enää 1980-luvusta kehittyneet mihinkään.

1980-luvulta lähtien metrojunissa on erittäin vähän kuluvia osia. Kaikki osat ovat sellaisia, että niille on saatavuutta markkinoilta tai niitä voi tehdä tai teettää helposti itse. Kriittisimpiä komponentteja ovat elektroniikkaa sisältävät osat, joissa käytetään vain massatuotantona valmistettavia osia. Mutta nämäkin ovat korvattavissa kokonaan uudella toiminnallisesti samanlaisella komponentilla. Sillä samalla, joka olisi käytössä siinä uudessa junassa, joka olisi ostettava, jos vanha pantaisiin romuksi. Eli on aivan selvää, että älykästä on ostaa vain se toiminnallisesti sama uusi komponentti eikä kokonaan uusi juna jonkin elektroniikkavimpainen tähden.

Ei vanhojen romuttamisessa ja uusien hankkimisessa ole oikeasti muuta syytä kuin se, että niin on tehty aina ennenkin. On totta, että aina ennen on junat romutettu ja uusittu, sillä meidän aikaamme asti on ollut käytössä vanhaan tekniikkaan perustuvaa kalustoa, jonka nykytekniikkaa korkeammat kunnossapitokustannukset ovat peruste uudistaa tekniikka ja vähentää työtä ja kustannuksia. Tämä tilanne, ettei uutta ostamalla saakaan enää mitään uutta, on tilanteena uusi. Ei ennen ole ollut näin, eikä tähän ole totuttu, eikä tästä ole kokemusta.

HKL:n metro on tässä asiassa pioneeri. M100-junat ovat ensimmäisiä invertterikäyttöisiä ja oikosulkumoottoreilla varustettuja junia. Me siis olemme maailmalla myös ensimmäisiä kohtaamaan tämän tosiasian, että eihän kaluston romuttaminen olekaan tarpeen eikä järkevää. Löytyykö nyt rohkeutta toimia viisaasti samalla tavoin kuin 1970-luvulla, kun ostettiin tekniikka, josta kellään ei ollut kokemuksia?

Antero

----------


## MaZo

> Ongelmaa pitää kalustoa liikenteessä ei pitäisi olla, jos kaikkien järjestelmien piirustukset ovat omassa hallussa ohjelmistojen lähdekoodi mukaanlukien. Liki niin kauan voidaan jatkaa, kun korit kestävät. Nykyään on halvempaa kuin koskaan valmistaa piensarjoina niin erilaisia metallimurkuloita kuin elektroniikkakortteja, jälkimmäisessä helppous riippuu siitä, kuinka hyvin alkuperäistä vastaavia komponentteja on saatavilla. Luulen, että suurin este tälle on juridiikka ja toisarvoisena se, että tällaisesta ei ole aiempaa kokemusta HKL:ssä. Vastaavasti joku Nyki ja Moskova ovat niin massiivisia systeemeitä, että heillä on varmaan ihan omat suunnittelijat kokoaikaisesti töissä miettimässä tällaisia asioita, oma kattava konepaja sähköosastolla, jossa voidaan tehdä nuo komponentit talon sisällä, missä Helsingissä jouduttaisiin antautumaan konsulttien huijattavaksi.


M100:sta on melko kattavasti kaikki mahdolliset piirustukset piirikortteja myöten, tosin kortit ovat hieman eritasoa kuin nykyinen elektroniikka. M200:sta ja M300:sta myös pyydetty kaikki mahdolliset piirustukset ja dokumentit elektroniikkakorteista ym. Saatavuus vain on melko huono, koska junatoimittajan alihankkijana toimivat valmistajat eivät luonnollisesti halua luovuttaa ulkopuolisen valmistuksen mahdollistavaa dokumentaatiota kenellekään.




> Ei vanhojen romuttamisessa ja uusien hankkimisessa ole oikeasti muuta syytä kuin se, että niin on tehty aina ennenkin. On totta, että aina ennen on junat romutettu ja uusittu, sillä meidän aikaamme asti on ollut käytössä vanhaan tekniikkaan perustuvaa kalustoa, jonka nykytekniikkaa korkeammat kunnossapitokustannukset ovat peruste uudistaa tekniikka ja vähentää työtä ja kustannuksia. Tämä tilanne, ettei uutta ostamalla saakaan enää mitään uutta, on tilanteena uusi. Ei ennen ole ollut näin, eikä tähän ole totuttu, eikä tästä ole kokemusta.
> 
> HKL:n metro on tässä asiassa pioneeri. M100-junat ovat ensimmäisiä invertterikäyttöisiä ja oikosulkumoottoreilla varustettuja junia. Me siis olemme maailmalla myös ensimmäisiä kohtaamaan tämän tosiasian, että eihän kaluston romuttaminen olekaan tarpeen eikä järkevää. Löytyykö nyt rohkeutta toimia viisaasti samalla tavoin kuin 1970-luvulla, kun ostettiin tekniikka, josta kellään ei ollut kokemuksia?


Kyllä telirungoilla ja vaunukoreilla tulee joskus raja vastaan jolloin antavat periksi ja sen jälkeen on järkevää ostaa uushankintana koko juna. Junien mm. törmäysturvallisuuteen liittyvät vaatimukset tiukentuvat myös kehityksen mennessä eteenpäin ja siinäkin mielessä korirakenteiden uusiutuminen on silloin tällöin paikallaan. Käyttöikänä 40 vuotta on varsin pitkä aika ja investointi on siinä ajassa ehtinyt jo helposti maksaa itsensä takaisin. Uusi ei aina ole vanhaa parempaa ja vanhaa on kiva vaalia. Laskennallisen käyttöikänsä ehtoopuolella olevan alumiinikorin tekohengittäminen kaikki sisuskalut vaihtamalla tuskin on kuitenkaan kovin kustannustehokasta. Itse olen ainakin siinä uskossa, että väsynyttä alumiinikoria ei kannata enää alkaa korjailemaan.

Ihan vain muurahaispesää sohaistakseni ehdotan vaihtoehtona junan käyttöiäksi 10-15 vuotta. Kori voidaan suunnitella kevytrakenteisemmaksi ja muutenkin koko juna halvemmaksi. Kun perinteisesti tehdyn junan täydellisen kunnostuksen aika tulee, voitaisiin tämä ns. kertakäyttöjuna romuttaa ja ostaa uusia päivitettyinä. Telejä voisi mahdollisesti kierrättää pidempäänkin. Välttämättä uutta junaa ei edes tarvitse suunnitella kokonaan uusiksi vaan tehdä sen vanhan pohjalta ja sisällyttää siihen vain tarvittavat päivitykset.

----------


## petteri

> M100:sta on melko kattavasti kaikki mahdolliset piirustukset piirikortteja myöten, tosin kortit ovat hieman eritasoa kuin nykyinen elektroniikka. M200:sta ja M300:sta myös pyydetty kaikki mahdolliset piirustukset ja dokumentit elektroniikkakorteista ym. Saatavuus vain on melko huono, koska junatoimittajan alihankkijana toimivat valmistajat eivät luonnollisesti halua luovuttaa ulkopuolisen valmistuksen mahdollistavaa dokumentaatiota kenellekään.


Yleensäkin vanhan analogiseen tekniikkaan perustuvan elektroniikan saatavuus on huono silloin kun ei ole kyse paljon käytetyistä standardiratkaisuista. Taustalla on, että analogisissa järjestelmissä logiikka on rakennettu fyysisesti laitteisiin, jolloin uusia bugeja voi syntyä helpommin kuin digitaalisissa järjestelmissä, jos yhtään mitään muutetaan fyysisten komponenttien valmistuksessa tai käytetään eri komponentteja kuin alun perin.  Muutenkin yhtään kehittyneemmän analogisen tekniikan valmistus-, asennus- ja käyttöosaaminen on hiljalleen rapautunut, kun digitaalisia systeemejä käytetään yhä enemmän.

Vanha analoginen elektroniikka kyllä yleensä kestää hyvin, mutta ajan mittaan aina jotain hajoaa. Jos alkuperäisiä harvinaisia varaosia ei ole enää jäljellä, etsitään sitten hylättävää kalustoa, josta voidaan siirtää korvaavat osat. Mutta jos varaosia ei ole saatavissa, usein vikaantunut vanha juna kannattaa poistaa liikenteestä ja käyttää osa siitä varaosina. M100- ja M200- junien modernisointia ja muutoksia myös yritettiin Siemensin kanssa, mutta se todettiin vaikeaksi ja kalliiksi.

----------


## Ketorin

> Yleensäkin vanhan analogiseen tekniikkaan perustuvan elektroniikan saatavuus on huono silloin kun ei ole kyse paljon käytetyistä standardiratkaisuista. Taustalla on, että analogisissa järjestelmissä logiikka on rakennettu fyysisesti laitteisiin, jolloin uusia bugeja voi syntyä helpommin kuin digitaalisissa järjestelmissä, jos yhtään mitään muutetaan fyysisten komponenttien valmistuksessa tai käytetään eri komponentteja kuin alun perin.  Muutenkin yhtään kehittyneemmän analogisen tekniikan valmistus-, asennus- ja käyttöosaaminen on hiljalleen rapautunut, kun digitaalisia systeemejä käytetään yhä enemmän.
> 
> Vanha analoginen elektroniikka kyllä yleensä kestää hyvin, mutta ajan mittaan aina jotain hajoaa. Jos alkuperäisiä harvinaisia varaosia ei ole enää jäljellä, etsitään sitten hylättävää kalustoa, josta voidaan siirtää korvaavat osat. Mutta jos varaosia ei ole saatavissa, usein vikaantunut vanha juna kannattaa poistaa liikenteestä ja käyttää osa siitä varaosina. M100- ja M200- junien modernisointia ja muutoksia myös yritettiin Siemensin kanssa, mutta se todettiin vaikeaksi ja kalliiksi.


Totta, mutta ei digitaalisuuskaan ole mikään oikotie onneen. Monesti on käynyt niin, että suunnitellaan piirilevy tiukahkoilla toleransseilla ja vähän yrityksen ja erehdyksenkin kautta, sitten myöhemmin kortti vikaantuu, vika paikallistetaan johonkin mikropiiriin; no tätä nimenomaista piiriä ei ole enää markkinoilla, joten yritetään laittaa tilalle klooni tai jopa saman valmistajan saman piirin myöhemmän sarjan yksilö, niin eipä toimikaan enää.

----------


## Minä vain

> Että M100 junia tulee olemaan vielä käytössä kun niiden ikä on n 60 vuotta!
> 
> Osaako kukaan sanoa missä metrossa on tällä hetkellä vanhimmat junat yhä käytössä? itse veikkaan Moskovaa tai muita ent. Neuvostoliiton kaupunkeja, mutta tietääkö joku tarkemmin?
> 
> t. Rainer


Tukholman Lidingöbanan-pikaraitiotiellä käytettiin vuoteen 2013 vuodesta 1946 alkaen toimitettua kalustoa, eli niiden poistamisen aikaan vanhimmat vaunut olivat 67 vuotta vanhoja. Matkustajan näkökulmasta vaunut eivät eronneet 30 vuotta vanhoista vaunuista.

----------


## Max

> Osaako kukaan sanoa missä metrossa on tällä hetkellä vanhimmat junat yhä käytössä? itse veikkaan Moskovaa tai muita ent. Neuvostoliiton kaupunkeja, mutta tietääkö joku tarkemmin?


Moskovassa vanhimmat käytössä olevat junat näkyvät olevan vuodelta 1973, mutta Pietarissa käytetään edelleen Em-luokan vaunuja, joiden valmistus aloitettiin 1967. Wikipedian mukaan ne ovat vanhimmat ex-Neuvostoliiton alueella käytössä olevat vaunut.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Jaha, nyt voimmekin odottaa mielenkiinnolla, onko julkisuuteen pian tulossa lisätietoa Siemens-sählingeistä. HBL:n toimittaja Tommy Pohjola voitti oikeudessa, ja HKL:n on luovutettava kopioita HKL:n ja Siemensin välisestä kirjeenvaihdosta. Asiasta kertoo Journalisti-lehti. Joka tapauksessa hyvä, että julkisuusperiaate voitti tässä(kin) asiassa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Hieno voitto tutkivalle journalismille!
Sillä me omissa tehtävissämme työskentelevät arkipäivän ahertajat emme varmaankaan tuollaisia dokumentteja ikinä ehtisi perusteellisesti lukea ja ymmärtää, mutta toivottavasti median ja toimittajien neljäs valtiomahti toimii jatkossakin valppaana vahtikoirana tällaistenkin sotkujen selvittelyissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Joka tapauksessa hyvä, että julkisuusperiaate voitti tässä(kin) asiassa.


Oikeuden rattaat tosin pyörii hitaasti. Asiakirjat tulevat nyt julkisiksi 2,5 vuotta niiden pyytämisen jälkeen, minkä vuoksi niiden ajankohtaisuusarvo on jo ehtinyt hävitä. Jatkossakin viranomaiset voivat halutessaan viivyttää asiakirjojen antamista, jos haluavat, ettei media pääse "sotkemaan" päätöksentekoa.

----------


## hmikko

> Jatkossakin viranomaiset voivat halutessaan viivyttää asiakirjojen antamista, jos haluavat, ettei media pääse "sotkemaan" päätöksentekoa.


Juu, ja tämä tapaus on tietysti sitä räikeämpi siksi, että pimittämisellä ja poliitikkojen ohi junailulla juurikin saatiin aikaan vain sotku ja iso lasku, ja metro jäi automatisoimatta. Oikeasti tämmöisen estämiseen tarvittaisiin riippumatonta johtajuutta kaupunginhallitusten ja kaupunginjohtajien suunnalta, mutta sitä ei näytä olevan edelleenkään tulossa.

----------


## Kani

> Hieno voitto tutkivalle journalismille!
> Sillä me omissa tehtävissämme työskentelevät arkipäivän ahertajat emme varmaankaan tuollaisia dokumentteja ikinä ehtisi perusteellisesti lukea ja ymmärtää, mutta toivottavasti median ja toimittajien neljäs valtiomahti toimii jatkossakin valppaana vahtikoirana tällaistenkin sotkujen selvittelyissä.


Valppaita vahtikoiria on vain ollut noin yksi, eli HBL ja Pohjola. Suurin osa mediasta ei ole katsonut aiheelliseksi puuttua metron ympärillä pyörivään menoon millään tavalla. Ei, vaikka Pohjola on tuottanut matkan varrella lukuisia kovia, lainaamisen arvoisia uutisia. Yksi iso media on järjestelmällisesti vaiennut metroon liittyvistä hämäryyksistä, koska metro ja kaikki seudun suurhankkeet kuuluvat sen agendaan.

----------


## Etika

Uudestaan!

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a143407336...d&ref=tw-share




> Ensimmäinen askel kohti mahdollista päätöstä on tarkoitus ottaa juhannusviikolla HKL:n johtokunnassa. Virkamiehet esittävät poliitikoille, että HKL valmistelisi syksyyn mennessä hankesuunnitelman automatisoinnista. Varsinainen päätös tehtäisiin siis muutaman kuukauden kuluttua.


Tosin ainakin tällä kerralla poliitikot kuulostavat huomattavasti skeptisemmältä. Olisikohan viime kerrasta opittu jotain...?

----------


## kuukanko

HKL:n esityksen taustatiedot selviävät esityslistan liitteenä olevasta raportista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL:n esityksen taustatiedot selviävät esityslistan liitteenä olevasta raportista.


Raportti perustuu tiivistelmän mukaan asiantuntijalausuntoon, ettei kuljettaja pysty ajamaan 2,5 min lyhyempää vuoroväliä. Tämähän ei pidä paikkaansa, kuten yleisesti tiedetään, kun kuljettajilla ajetaan metroja 1,5 min vuorovälillä. Eli ei ole perusteita neljännesmiljardin automatisoinnille.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ja muutenkin. Jos kapasiteetti on tulossa vastaan ja sen lisäämisen arvioidaan maksavana neljännesmiljardin, niin tuolla rahalla kannattaa paljon mieluummin rakentaa pikaraitioteitä itään päin, joiden avulla purkaa metron liityntäliikennettä. Samalla rahalla saadaan paitsi purettua ruuhkaa, myös parannettua palvelua. Sitä paitsi nuo pikaraitiotielinjat ovat tulossa joka tapauksessa rakennettaviksi, jos yleiskaava hyväksytään. Niin kauan kuin metrolle tullaan liityntäliikenteellä, on metroon tulevien matkustajien määrää helppo säädellä liityntäliikennealueen kokoa muuttamalla.

Niin kauan kuin metroa syötetään, kapasiteettiongelmista on turha puhua, ainakaan kustannusmielessä. Liityntäliikennejärjestelmää voi perustella sillä, että näin saadaan tuotantokustannuksia alas, kun matka runko-osuudella on edullinen. Mutta jos runko-osuus vaatii suuria investointeja tai tulee muuten kalliiksi liikennöidä, niin tältä perustelulta putoaa pohja pois.

----------


## 339-DF

Jotenkin tässä ei jaksa enää muuta kuin huvittua. Väsytystaistelu tuottaa siis tulosta.

Huvittavaa on myös tämä täydellinen ennalta-arvattavuus. Kaksi kapasiteettiselvitystä, päinvastaiset tulokset aina sen mukaan mikä kulloinkin on sopivaa. Otetaan huomioon se mitä halutaan, kuten nyt vaikka Laajasalon ratikka tai ei. Hinta, jolla hanke saadaan näyttämään juuri ja juuri kannattavaksi ja joka arvatenkin vastaa noin puolta todellisista kustannuksista. Kannattavuus, joka perustunee yhä edelleen siihen, että yhteiskunta kokisi jotenkin hillittömästi hyötyjä siitä, että metroa odotellaan 15 sekuntia vähemmän kuin ennen. Varmaan siihenkin, että lähijunista voi säästää, kun metro kulkee tiheämmin.  :Laughing: 

Virkamieskoneiston suhteen en ole ollenkaan yllättynyt. Mutta meneekö tämän farssin tuorein näytös tosiaan läpi poliitikoille syksyllä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Osaako kukaan sanoa paljonko maksaisi laitureiden pidentäminen? Siis ei pelkästään länsimetron laitureiden pidentäminen 6-vaunuisiksi vaan koko metron kaikkien laitureiden pidentäminen 8 vaunun eli kahden M300 yksikön pituisiksi? Tällaisesta vaihtoehdosta ei raportissa mainittu kertaakaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Siis ei pelkästään länsimetron laitureiden pidentäminen 6-vaunuisiksi vaan koko metron kaikkien laitureiden pidentäminen 8 vaunun eli kahden M300 yksikön pituisiksi?


Veikkaisin, että edullsempi vaihtoehto on pidentää M300 kuuden vaunun mittaisiksi kuin ruveta remppaamaan kaikkia laitureita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Veikkaisin, että edullsempi vaihtoehto on pidentää M300 kuuden vaunun mittaisiksi kuin ruveta remppaamaan kaikkia laitureita.


Ei tässä ollut siitä kyse vaan siitä että saataisiin kapasiteetti riittämään vähintään 50 vuodeksi eteenpäin vaikka ei automaattiajoon siirryttäisi. 

Ihmettelen muuten miksi Pisara-radan asemat on mitoitettu 12 vaunua pitkille junille. Onkohan siinä pikkasen ylivarauduttu? Olkoot että rautatiekalustossa on vähän enemmän hukkatilaa sisällä kuin metrossa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei tässä ollut siitä kyse vaan siitä että saataisiin kapasiteetti riittämään vähintään 50 vuodeksi eteenpäin vaikka ei automaattiajoon siirryttäisi.


Ei automaattiajoon siirtyminen muuta kapasiteettia.





> Ihmettelen muuten miksi Pisara-radan asemat on mitoitettu 12 vaunua pitkille junille.


Laiturit on mitoitettu kolmelle Flirt-yksikölle, eli 230 metrin pituisiksi. Sm1/2/4-yksikön kokonaispituus on n. 55 metriä, eli laiturille mahtuu neljä yksikköä = kahdeksan vaunua.

Metrovaunuja mahtuisi kymmenen. Ei siis kaksitoista. Laskit ehkä Flirt-yksikön vaunuosasten mukaan. Ne ovat jakobs-teleineen huomattavasti "oikeita" vaunuja lyhyempiä.

Toki edelleen merkittävästi metron laitureita pidempiä, mutta korjasinpa faktat siltä varalta, että joku haluaa laskelmissaan näitä lukuja käyttää.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei automaattiajoon siirtyminen muuta kapasiteettia.


Ovatko ne metrot maailmalla joissa ajetaan kokonaan käsiajolla alle 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä vertailukelpoisia Helsingin metron kanssa? 
Onko niissä yhtä pitkä linjapituus, asemavälit, huippu- ja keskinopeus, haarautuuko linja ne kahteen eri haaraan?

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Ovatko ne metrot maailmalla joissa ajetaan kokonaan käsiajolla alle 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä vertailukelpoisia Helsingin metron kanssa? 
> Onko niissä yhtä pitkä linjapituus, asemavälit, huippu- ja keskinopeus, haarautuuko linja ne kahteen eri haaraan?


Suurin niistä lienee Moskova. Linjapituus on muutamaa poikkeusta lukuun ottamatta suurempi kuin Helsingissä, asemavälit varsin vertailukelpoisia. Kahdestatoista linjasta vain yksi haarautuu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suurin niistä lienee Moskova. Linjapituus on muutamaa poikkeusta lukuun ottamatta suurempi kuin Helsingissä, asemavälit varsin vertailukelpoisia. Kahdestatoista linjasta vain yksi haarautuu.


Vieläkö Moskovan ja muissa venäläisissä metroissa on junanlähettäjät joka asemalla? Onko siis liikenteenohjaus ollenkaan samalla tavalla keskitetty kuin Helsingissä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

HKL:n johtokunta on tämänpäiväisessä kokouksessaan päättänyt ettei metron automatisointia tässä vaiheessa jatketa. Syinä kielteiseen päätökseen oli mm. Edellisen automaatioprojektin keskeneräinen oikeuskäsittely joka halutaan ensin saada päätökseen, sekä kaupungin investointikatto joka olisi asettanut suuren haasteen uudelle projektille. Käytännössä olisi siis pitänyt saada lisää ylimääräistä rahaa uuteen projektiin. Nyt johtokunta haluaakin edistää vaihtoehtoisia keinoja joilla metron kuormitusta voidaan tulevaisuudessa hillitä. Yhtenä esimerkkinä mainittiin ainakin kruunusillat.
Hienoa että järki voitti eikä lähdetty hassaamaan jälleen satoja miljoonia älyttömään projektiin. Automaatti varmasti joskus tulee, mutta sen aika ei ole nyt eikä vielä lähitulevaisuudessa. Nyt voidaan rauhassa katsoa kuinka tuleva Länsimetro tulee kuormittumaan ja tarvittaessa voidaan aloittaa 2 minuutin vuoroväli kuljettaja-ajossa joka varmasti onnistuu jolloin ei enää voida väittää etteikö se onnistuisi muuten kuin automaatilla.

----------


## ViviP

Akin yllä kertomasta uutisoi nyt myös Yle.
http://yle.fi/uutiset/hkln_poliitiko...kkeita/8081060

Jutussa muuten mainitaan että "rakenteellisten ongelmien kanssa ollaan auttamatta naimisissa" ja tarkoittaan lyhyitä asemia. Miten niin auttamatta? ONko jotenkin teknisesti mahdotonta pidentää asemat vielä nyt jälkikäteen.

----------


## hmikko

> ONko jotenkin teknisesti mahdotonta pidentää asemat vielä nyt jälkikäteen.


Mahdotonta lähinnä taloudellisesti ja lopullisen nöyryytyksen takia.

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL:n johtokunta on tämänpäiväisessä kokouksessaan päättänyt ettei metron automatisointia tässä vaiheessa jatketa. [...] Hienoa että järki voitti eikä lähdetty hassaamaan jälleen satoja miljoonia älyttömään projektiin.


En haluaisi olla ilonpilaaja, mutta teen silti ennustuksen: Seuraavaksi laaditaan johtokunnan päättämä vaihtoehtoinen suunnitelma, joka kuitenkin lasketaan ja määritellään kaikin tavoin huonommaksi ja kalliimmaksi kuin metron automatisointi. Sen jälkeen johtokunta päättää automatisoinnista.

Jos kävisi niin, että johtokunta edelleen suhtautuisi kielteisesti automatisointiin, kaupunginhallitus ottaa asian käsiteltäväkseen otto-oikeuden nojalla, jättää johtokunnan tahdon huomiotta ja jatkaa projektia.

----------


## PepeB

> En haluaisi olla ilonpilaaja, mutta teen silti ennustuksen: Seuraavaksi laaditaan johtokunnan päättämä vaihtoehtoinen suunnitelma, joka kuitenkin lasketaan ja määritellään kaikin tavoin huonommaksi ja kalliimmaksi kuin metron automatisointi. Sen jälkeen johtokunta päättää automatisoinnista.
> 
> Jos kävisi niin, että johtokunta edelleen suhtautuisi kielteisesti automatisointiin, kaupunginhallitus ottaa asian käsiteltäväkseen otto-oikeuden nojalla, jättää johtokunnan tahdon huomiotta ja jatkaa projektia.


Juurikin näin!  :Laughing: 

Miten hitossa tälläinen toiminta voi edes olla oikeutettua ja sallittua Suomessa?!

----------


## Compact

Moskovan ei-automaattisen metron "junatiheyttä voidaan koroittaa jopa niin, että joka 10 sek kuluttua kulkee juna".

Näin kertoi Moskovan metron päällikkö ins. Jezchov suomalaisille veturinkuljettajille loppuvuonna 1950. Liitteessä artikkelia, jossa tuo mainitaan, Veturimies nro 1/1951.

Mielenkiintoinen asia on myös se, että radoissa ei ole yhtään nousua tai laskua, vaan ne ovat vaakasuoran tasaista.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Mahtava juttu, kiitos tästä! Mutta kaikella kunnioituksella sikäläisille metronkuljettajille, tuohon kymmenen sekunnin vuoroväliin on vaikeata uskoa. Jos ei muuten niin siksi, että tuskin edes Neuvostoliitossa matkustajien tehokkuus ja järjestelmällisyys liikkumisessaan riittäisi tuon tavoitteen saavuttamiseen. Eipä sitä sitten ole taidettu käytännössä kokeillakaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos ei muuten niin siksi, että tuskin edes Neuvostoliitossa matkustajien tehokkuus ja järjestelmällisyys liikkumisessaan riittäisi tuon tavoitteen saavuttamiseen. Eipä sitä sitten ole taidettu käytännössä kokeillakaan.


Kato _Homo sovieticuksella_ on kyky siirtyä yhteiskunnan saavutuksia edustavaan metrojunaan ajatuksen nopeudella, ja muita varten on hitaampi juna Siperiaan.

----------


## tkp

Kallista puhelintukea http://yle.fi/uutiset/puhelinneuvont...llolla/8331814

----------


## vristo

Vähän vielä Helsingin metron automatisoinnin käsittelyä HKL-Johtokunnassa:


Metron automatisoinnin hankesuunnitelman valmistelu

Itseasiassa otsikko on hieman harhaanjohtava, sillä:




> Liikennelaitos -liikelaitoksen johtokunta (HKL) päättää kehottaa liikennelaitosta jatkamaan metrojärjestelmän kehittämistä siten, että manuaaliseen liikennöintiin perustuvan metron toimintakyky turvataan 2020-luvun loppupuolelle asti.
> 
> Johtokunta päättää kehottaa liikennelaitosta neuvottelemaan Mipro Oy:n kanssa Länsimetron asetinlaitehankintaan liittyneiden optioiden käytöstä ja tuomaan asian johtokuntaan niin, että mahdollinen päätös voidaan tehdä vuoden 2015 kuluessa.



Saiko "Nokkajuna" nyt sitten lisäaikaa?




> Pääosa HKL:n nykyisistä metrojunista (M100-junat) on otettu käyttöön 1980-luvun alussa. M100-junat ovat kuitenkin edelleen perusrakenteiltaan niin hyvässä kunnossa, että niiden toimintakykyä tukevin kohtuullisin investoinnin vaunujen tehokasta käyttöikää arvioidaan voitavan jatkaa metron manuaaliajossa käytettäväksi 2020-luvun loppupuolelle asti. M100-juniin on jo aiemmin tehty peruskorjaus. Peruskorjausta on täydennettävä useilla pienillä toimenpiteillä, mikäli junia käytetään 2020-luvun loppupuolelle asti. Toimenpiteistä näyttävin on paikkamaalaus ja toiminnallisesti merkittävin tietoliikennekytkimien päivitys. *Lisäksi ns. nokkajunan kuulutuslaitteet on uusittava, koska nykyisiin ei saada lisättyä Länsimetron asemia*. Viisi M100-junista on metron automatisointiprojektin yhteydessä osittain automatisoitu. Niitä ei voi yhdistää muuhun kalustoon. Automatisointi näistä junista kannattaa purkaa.

----------


## TuomasLehto

No noissa päätöksissähän onkin kiinnostavaa materiaalia. Saattaa ilahduttaa muutamia palstan kirjoittajia.

"Toimenpiteistä näyttävin on paikkamaalaus" on myös aikamoista virkamieshuumoria!  :Very Happy:

----------


## petteri

> Johtokunta päättää kehottaa liikennelaitosta neuvottelemaan Mipro Oy:n kanssa Länsimetron asetinlaitehankintaan liittyneiden optioiden käytöstä ja tuomaan asian johtokuntaan niin, että mahdollinen päätös voidaan tehdä vuoden 2015 kuluessa.


Onkohan Mipron ja Siemensin systeemien yhteensovittamisessa jo tullut ihan odotettavissa olleita ongelmia? Ainakin nyt ollaan selvästi valmistelemassa kaikkien Siemensin laitteiden hylkäämistä ja koko metron asetinlaite- ja kulunvalvontatekniikan uusimista Mipron toimittamalla tekniikalla pikavauhtia.

Projekti on kyllä Miprolle jättimäinen suhteessa firman mihinkään aikaisempaan projektiin ja aikataulu aivan hurja. Länsimetron pitäisi käynnistyä syksyllä 2016, epäilen nyt vähän että Länsimetron käyttöönotto saattaisi myöhästyä tai sitten metroliikenne länteen aloitetaan jonkinlaisilla poikkeusjärjestelyillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkohan Mipron ja Siemensin systeemien yhteensovittamisessa jo tullut ihan odotettavissa olleita ongelmia? Ainakin nyt ollaan selvästi valmistelemassa kaikkien Siemensin laitteiden hylkäämistä ja koko metron asetinlaite- ja kulunvalvontatekniikan uusimista Mipron toimittamalla tekniikalla pikavauhtia.


20 000 euroa kuussa maksava tukipuhelin?




> Projekti on kyllä Miprolle jättimäinen suhteessa firman mihinkään aikaisempaan projektiin ja aikataulu aivan hurja. Länsimetron pitäisi käynnistyä syksyllä 2016, epäilen nyt vähän että Länsimetron käyttöönotto saattaisi myöhästyä tai sitten metroliikenne länteen aloitetaan jonkinlaisilla poikkeusjärjestelyillä.


Hyvä Siemens, paha Mipro?

Odotetaan nyt ihan rauhassa.

----------


## petteri

> Hyvä Siemens, paha Mipro?


Ei tuosta ole kyse. Mipro on käsittääkseni ihan pätevä firma, mutta sen liikevaihto oli 3/2015 päättyneellä tilikaudella vain 15 miljoonaa.

Jo pelkästään Länsimetron asetinlaiteprojektin koko on 19,7 miljoonaa. Mipron asetinlaite on myös uutta tekniikkaa, jota ei ole aikaisemmin asennettu mihinkään. Nyt sitten näyttää nykymetron asetinlaitteiston uusintakin tulevan samaan syssyyn, joka taitaa enemmän kuin tuplata projektin.

Kun projekteja toimittava yritys kasvaa yli 100 % vuodessa, on siinä paljon kasvuhaasteita ilman uutta tekniikkaakin, jättiprojektia ja hurjan tiukkaa aikataulua.

No, Siemensiä huonommin on Mipron ainakin vaikea onnistua. (koputtaa puuta)




> Odotetaan nyt ihan rauhassa.


Nyt ei nimenomaan ole aikaa rauhassa odotella, jos Länsimetro halutaan saatavan käyttöön aikataulussa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Onkohan Mipron ja Siemensin systeemien yhteensovittamisessa jo tullut ihan odotettavissa olleita ongelmia? Ainakin nyt ollaan selvästi valmistelemassa kaikkien Siemensin laitteiden hylkäämistä ja koko metron asetinlaite- ja kulunvalvontatekniikan uusimista Mipron toimittamalla tekniikalla pikavauhtia.


Kyllä nykyosuudella olevien Siemensin laitteiden korvaaminen on ollut koko ajan esillä sekä toiminnallisesti järkevänä ratkaisuna että senkin takia, että nyt käytettävien laitteiden kauppa on purettu. Saumakohta on koko ajan tiedetty haastavaksi, haasteet taitavat olla enemmän eurojen kuin bittien muodossa. Kuitenkin tilanne on siis se, että nyt vauhditettava Mipro-option käyttö käynnistyy käytännössä sitten, kun Länsimetron asetinlaite on valmistunut. Eli Länsimetron aloitettaessa nykyosuudella mennään Siemensin laitteiden turvaamana ja uudella osuudella Mipron.

----------


## Minä vain

Hyysäri kirjoittaa tänään automaattimetrosta. Ihmettelen kovasti seuraavaa kommenttia: 




> HS:n haastattelussa hän muistuttaa, että vastaava hanke Kööpenhaminassa onnistui.
> 
> Erona oli asiakkaan tahtotila.

----------


## hmikko

> Hyysäri kirjoittaa tänään automaattimetrosta. Ihmettelen kovasti seuraavaa kommenttia:


Ei kannattane ihmetellä. Siemensin edustajahan on tuossa menossa oikeuskäsittelyyn ja antaa lausuntoja julkisuuteen sen mukaan. Kaupunki toimii tahollaan vastaavasti, eli esim. Sauri ei puhu mitään. Aivan selväähän on, että Kööpenhaminaan hankittiin kokonaan uusi järjestelmä ja mitään vanhoja ratoja tai kuljettajaohjauksella olevia junia ei ollut.

----------


## 339-DF

Mielenkiintoinen artikkeli. Eka kerta, kun joku valottaa myös julkisuudessa HKL:n sisäisiä ongelmia, kuten sitä, että muutama "voimakastahtoinen" ajoi automatisointia mutta moni myös vastusti. Siemens tulee ehkä vetoamaan oikeudessa siihen, että hanke hankaloitui siksi, ettei se saanut HKL:ltä kaikkea sitä tukea, jonka olisi voinut saada.

----------


## tkp

Välimiesoikeus asettui HKL:n kannalle ratkaisussaan http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005206018.html

----------


## PepeB

KHO asettui jo toukokuun lopussa HBL:n toimittajan puolelle ja vaati HKL:ää ja Siemensiä julkistamaan kirjeenvaihtonsa lähes kokonaisuudessaan. Tästä ei kuitenkaan ole sen enempää vielä(kään) kuulunut, mitä kaikkea ne kirjeet sisälsivät.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## APH

Suhteellisen mielenkiintoinen artikkeli automatisoinnista, luettavissa tästä linkistä (HS).

----------


## j-lu

En oikein näe, miten tämä oikeudenkäynti ei lopulta tule maksamaan kuntalaisille.

Itse oikeudenkäynnissä käy miten hyvänsä, mutta joka tapauksessa siinä paljastunee HKLstä asioita, joiden vuoksi tulevassa automatisointihankkeessa tarjoajat laskevat todennäköisesti tarjouksiinsa enemmän kuin vähemmän riskiä. Eli ts. hinnat nousevat, koska HKL näyttää olevan yhteistyökyvytön ja jopa sisäisesti riitainen tilaaja, jolla ei ole edes kunnollista dokumentointia järjestelmästä, johon se on automatisointia hankkimassa.

Toki tätä tietoa olisi jossain määrin ollut alalla ilman oikeudenkäyntiäkin, mutta nyt se huudetaan maailmalle. Mikä hyvänsä yritys olisi vastaavassa tilanteessa pyrkinyt sopimaan asian mainehaittojen minimoiseksi, mutta kun pelataan verom_maksajien piikkiin, niin tärkeintä on inttää päätyyn saakka olevansa oikeassa.

----------


## APH

> En oikein näe, miten tämä oikeudenkäynti ei lopulta tule maksamaan kuntalaisille.
> 
> Itse oikeudenkäynnissä käy miten hyvänsä, mutta joka tapauksessa siinä paljastunee HKLstä asioita, joiden vuoksi tulevassa automatisointihankkeessa tarjoajat laskevat todennäköisesti tarjouksiinsa enemmän kuin vähemmän riskiä. Eli ts. hinnat nousevat, koska HKL näyttää olevan yhteistyökyvytön ja jopa sisäisesti riitainen tilaaja, jolla ei ole edes kunnollista dokumentointia järjestelmästä, johon se on automatisointia hankkimassa.
> 
> Toki tätä tietoa olisi jossain määrin ollut alalla ilman oikeudenkäyntiäkin, mutta nyt se huudetaan maailmalle. Mikä hyvänsä yritys olisi vastaavassa tilanteessa pyrkinyt sopimaan asian mainehaittojen minimoiseksi, mutta kun pelataan verom_maksajien piikkiin, niin tärkeintä on inttää päätyyn saakka olevansa oikeassa.


Seuraavaan automaatioyritykseen ei taida sisältyä enää M100-junien automatisointia, tuskinpa myöskään M200-junienkaan, kun kyseessä on niin pieni junasarja. Jäljelle jäisi alun perin automaattiseksi mietitty M300-sarja ja tuleva M400, jolla vanhemmat junat korvataan. Tämä siis helpottanee urakkaa valtavasti.

----------


## huusmik

> Seuraavaan automaatioyritykseen ei taida sisältyä enää M100-junien automatisointia, tuskinpa myöskään M200-junienkaan,


Varmasti M200-junat ovat vielä silloin ajossa, en jaksa uskoa, että toimivaa kalustoa vapaaehtoisesti hylättäisiin 30 vuoden iässä(pl. onnettomuudet, toimintavarmuus, yms...).

----------


## Etika

Jos tästä automaaitiosaagasta on opittu mitään, M200-sarja poistetaan käytöstä seuraavan automatisointiyrityksen myötä ihan riippumatta montako vuotta niillä on käyttöikää. Juuri sillä, että "käyttöikää omaavia" M100-sarjan junia ei haluttu poistaa saatiin aikaiseksi tämä nyky-yrityksen soppa. Kun M200-sarjaakaan ei alunperin suunniteltu automatisointiin, olisi senkin käytössä pitämisessä riski toistaa nykykatastrofi.

----------


## j-lu

^ Jeps. Automatisoinnin tuoma vuorovälin lyhennys ja Kivenlahden jatke edellyttävät sellaista määrää vaunuja, että kymmenkunta vai mitä niitä on m200 joutaa ajaa sorttiin.

Länsiväylä: Espoolaiset poliitikot tyrmäävät kääntöraiteen ja visioivat ruuhkamaksuja metroon

Eiköhän tämä Matinkylän kääntöraide ole taputeltu. Metrokioski vastustaa ja poliitikot tukevat. Höselillähän ei ole asiassa sanomista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei kannattane ihmetellä. Siemensin edustajahan on tuossa menossa oikeuskäsittelyyn ja antaa lausuntoja julkisuuteen sen mukaan. Kaupunki toimii tahollaan vastaavasti, eli esim. Sauri ei puhu mitään. Aivan selväähän on, että Kööpenhaminaan hankittiin kokonaan uusi järjestelmä ja mitään vanhoja ratoja tai kuljettajaohjauksella olevia junia ei ollut.




Kiva peli kävin juuri. Ovien avautuessa mukava katsella, kun lapset kisailevat ikkunapaikalle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:58 ----------

Tietysti automaattimetroon kuuluu laituriovet, jotka Kööpenhaminassa tämän näköiset. Haaveilkaamme hyvää odottaessamme.

----------


## PepeB

> Kiva peli kävin juuri. Ovien avautuessa mukava katsella, kun lapset kisailevat ikkunapaikalle.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:58 ----------
> 
> Tietysti automaattimetroon kuuluu laituriovet, jotka Kööpenhaminassa tämän näköiset. Haaveilkaamme hyvää odottaessamme.


Se on jännä kuinka meillä ei metroon saada portteja portaiden päähän tai laituriovia metroon, mutta muualla maailmaa ne onnistuvat.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Se on jännä kuinka meillä ei metroon saada portteja portaiden päähän tai laituriovia metroon, mutta muualla maailmaa ne onnistuvat.


Nyt täytyy huomata, että Kööpenhaminassa on laituriovettomia asemiakin, ainakin lentokentälle menevällä linjalla. Ja ne ovat ulkoasemia (tilanne kun siellä viitisen vuotta sitten kävin, kirjoittaja ei vastaa mahdollisista sen jälkeen tapahtuneista muutoksista).
(rahastus)porttien puute meillä on omasta mielestäni silkkaa hölmöyttä -onnistuuhan esim. Lontoo -nimisessä tuppukylässä jopa matkustajien lipunleimaus paitsi metroon tullessa myös siitä vehkeestä poistuttaessa, ja ilman sen kummempia ruuhkia...

----------


## hylje

Myös tuppukylä Lontoon rautatieverkossa on portittomia asemia. Ei sielläkään portteja asenneta, jos ne ruuhkauttavat ahtaan aseman tai sille ei ole muuten tarvetta. 

Helsingin metro- ja rautatieasemille ei pääsääntöisesti ole valmiiksi tilaa riittävän isoille porttiriveille ja muutostyöt olisivat siksi useimmilla asemilla ison alusta asti uudelleenrakentamisen kokoluokassa. Poikkeuksena nostaisin lähinnä Rautatientorin alemman lippuhallin, johon varmaan saisi ihan toimivat rivistöt.

----------


## 8.6

> Länsiväylä: Espoolaiset poliitikot tyrmäävät kääntöraiteen ja visioivat ruuhkamaksuja metroon
> 
> Eiköhän tämä Matinkylän kääntöraide ole taputeltu. Metrokioski vastustaa ja poliitikot tukevat. Höselillähän ei ole asiassa sanomista.


Ei siihen ole Espoollakaan sanomista, jos eivät aio maksaa automatisoinnin aikaistamisesta muille (varsinkin Helsingille) aiheutuvia kustannuksia, kuten M400:n hankinnan aikaistamista. Lisäksi Länsimetron kuljetuskyky loppuu tulevaisuudessa joka tapauksessa ilman uutta kääntöraidetta, jolloin tarvitaan runsaasti lisää suoria bussivuoroja, jotka tulevat Espoolle pidemmän päälle kalliimmaksi. Lisäksi kääntöraiteen rakentaminen tulee myöhemmin tietenkin kalliimmaksi. Jos Espoon päättäjät päättävät jättää Matinkylän kääntöraiteen rakentamatta, tulevat kyllä katumaan sitä myöhemmin. Järkevintä ja selvästi halvempaa se olisi tietenkin ollut rakentaa jo alunperin.

----------


## irritus

Jos Espooseen ei olisi rakennettu tynkälaitureita, olisiko kapasiteetti loppunut kesken? Jos Tapiolaan ei olisi rakennettu tarpeetonta kääntöraidetta, olisiko se rakennettu Matinkylään?

Ratkaisisiko Matinkylän kääntöraide todellisuudessa kapasiteettiongelmat? Ettei vain käy niin, että sekin jää loppujen lopuksi yhtä tarpeettomaksi kuin Tapiolankin kääntöraide?

Eurot pöytään, mitä maksaa Matinkylän kääntöraide vastaan kaikkien junien ajaminen Länsimetron päästä päähän Kivenlahteen asti?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei siihen ole Espoollakaan sanomista, jos eivät aio maksaa automatisoinnin aikaistamisesta muille (varsinkin Helsingille) aiheutuvia kustannuksia, kuten M400:n hankinnan aikaistamista. Lisäksi Länsimetron kuljetuskyky loppuu tulevaisuudessa joka tapauksessa ilman uutta kääntöraidetta, jolloin tarvitaan runsaasti lisää suoria bussivuoroja, jotka tulevat Espoolle pidemmän päälle kalliimmaksi.


Vaihtoehto B:
- Aloitetaan liityntäbussiliikenne sellaisista kohteista joita länsimetro palvelee huonosti (esim Latokaski, Haukilahti-Westend), Keilaniemeen. 
- Silloin ei tarvita uutta kääntöraidetta, vaan Tapiolan junat voivat hoitaa lisääntyvän liikenteen Keilaniemen ja Helsingin välillä.
- Lisäksi rakennetaan rantarata 4-raiteiseksi Leppävaaran ja Espoon keskuksen välille, ja lisätään junavuoroja niin että vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan on 10 min, jolloin heitä jotka asuvat lähempänä rantarataa kuin metroa, alkavat käyttää junaa. Tämän lisäksi olisi syytä ruveta rakentaa Pisara-rata että lähijunien jakelu Helsingin kantakaupungissa paranisi. Syy miksi monet nykyään menevät metrolla junan sijaan vaikka molemmilla periaatteessa pääsisi, on se että Helsingin kantakaupungissa on metrolla 6 asemaa, junilla 1. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

Mikäli Tallinna-tunnelijunan välipysäkiksi valitaan juuri Keilaniemi, kannattaisi rakentaa se kääntöraide suoraan sinne kolmen vaunuparin pituiseksi ja pidentää Keilaniemen, Koivusaaren ja Lauttasaaren asemat. Keilaniemi-Tallinna-yhteyden matkustajat eivät mahdu millään lyhyisiin juniin nykyisten matkustajamäärien päälle. 

Se olisi tosiaan luonteva paikka myös uudelle liityntäbussiterminaalille Raide-Jokeri-vaihtoyhteyksineen ja ehkäpä myös Lauttasaaren raitiotien päätepysäkiksi, mikäli sellainen rakennetaan tai Länsiväylä bulevardisoidaan Helsingin osuudelta.

----------


## petteri

> Eurot pöytään, mitä maksaa Matinkylän kääntöraide vastaan kaikkien junien ajaminen Länsimetron päästä päähän Kivenlahteen asti?


Ja nyt kannattaa myös laskea mitä maksaa junien ajaminen Kivenlahteen automaatilla tai ilman. Ilman kuljettajakustannusta saadaan ihan eri luvut.

----------


## Markku K

> Ja nyt kannattaa myös laskea mitä maksaa junien ajaminen Kivenlahteen automaatilla tai ilman. Ilman kuljettajakustannusta saadaan ihan eri luvut.


Kyllä, mutta kerroit vain puolet totuudesta. 15% kustannussäästö vuotuisista kustannuksista kuljettajien poistumisen myötä, mutta 15% kustannuslisäys automatisoinnin muiden pysyvien kustannusten myötä. Eli säästöillä tuota ei voi perustella.  :Cool:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikäli Tallinna-tunnelijunan välipysäkiksi valitaan juuri Keilaniemi, kannattaisi rakentaa se kääntöraide suoraan sinne kolmen vaunuparin pituiseksi ja pidentää Keilaniemen, Koivusaaren ja Lauttasaaren asemat. Keilaniemi-Tallinna-yhteyden matkustajat eivät mahdu millään lyhyisiin juniin nykyisten matkustajamäärien päälle. 
> 
> Se olisi tosiaan luonteva paikka myös uudelle liityntäbussiterminaalille Raide-Jokeri-vaihtoyhteyksineen ja ehkäpä myös Lauttasaaren raitiotien päätepysäkiksi, mikäli sellainen rakennetaan tai Länsiväylä bulevardisoidaan Helsingin osuudelta.


Totta puhut. Se Tallinnan tunneli Keilaniemestä, sen haluaisin nähdä!

----------


## tlajunen

> Totta puhut. Se Tallinnan tunneli Keilaniemestä, sen haluaisin nähdä!


Ehkä typerin idea koskaan. Ei ole mitään argumenttia, minkä mukaan Keilaniemi olisi parempi paikka asemalle kuin keskusta.

----------


## Makke93

> Ehkä typerin idea koskaan. Ei ole mitään argumenttia, minkä mukaan Keilaniemi olisi parempi paikka asemalle kuin keskusta.


Tämänkertaista tunneliprojektia ajaa kuitenkin porukka, jonka pöhinäpajat ovat Keilaniemi-Otaniemessä ja sen takia haluavat suoran yhteyden sieltä Lentokentälle, Tallinnaan ja muualle maahan. Se on totta että Pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkirakennetta rata Pasilan kautta palvee paljon paremmin, eikä tukkeuta tyystin jo nyt tukkoista metroa. Helsinki ei ainakaan antaisi lupaa tuolle linjaukselle ja siksi se kai onkin piirretty kiertämään Helsinki. Espoon pitäisi myös ymmärtää ettei linjauksessa ole mitään järkeä, mutta siltä varalta etteivät ymmärrä, niin suunnitelma ammutaan alas KHO:ssa. Jos kaupunkibulevardit valtateille eivät menneet siellä läpi, niin ei mene uuden pääradan linjaaminen ohi pääkaupungin.

----------


## j-lu

Itse en oikein ymmärrä tätä höselin kääntöraidevaatimusta. Kait se heijastelee liikenteen järjestäjän tyytymättömyyttä nykytilanteeseen, ja ehkä siinä onkin eniten tarkoitus pitää meteliä metron ongelmista. Että Espoo sitten lopulta maksaisi jostain ratkaisuista jotain.

Kuitenkin kääntöraiteen toteuttaminen Matinkylään tässä vaiheesaa vaikuttaa ajatukselta, jota ei ole ajateltu saati että suunniteltu. Miten se vaikuttaisi nykyiseen liikennöintiin, Kivenlahden jatkeeseen, olisiko sille edes lopulta vakituista käyttöä? Automaatissa vuorojen lisääminen on kuitenkin halpaa ja voi olla perustelluinta ajaa lopulta kaikki junat Kivenlahteen. Se voi olla jopa välttämätöntä, että kapasiteetti riittää.

----------


## junabongari

Bussiliikenne Kamppiin voidaan muuttaa täysipäiväiseksi ja perustaa uusia linjoja. Suorat yhteydet ovat niin paljon nopeampia, että kauempana asemista asuvat ryhtyvät käyttämään niitä. 
Viiden minuutin vuoroväli riittää lopuille matkustajille, eikä sadan miljoonan kääntöraidetta tarvita.

----------


## Miska

> Eurot pöytään, mitä maksaa Matinkylän kääntöraide vastaan kaikkien junien ajaminen Länsimetron päästä päähän Kivenlahteen asti?


Kummankin vaihtoehdon kustannusarvio löytyy HSL:n hallituksen pöytäkirjasta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:42 ----------




> Viiden minuutin vuoroväli riittää lopuille matkustajille, eikä sadan miljoonan kääntöraidetta tarvita.


Sillä sadalla miljoonalla ajelee niitä suoria busseja ehkä 10 vuotta eli ei ihan hirveän pitkään.

----------


## junabongari

Metron liikennöinti ja lainaraha ei ole sekään ilmaista. Enkä laittaisi päätäni pantiksi siitä, että tuo kustannusarvo pitää. 
Bussit tarjoavat huomattavasti paremman palvelun kuin liityntä ja metro. Ei ole mitään järkeä käyttää 100 miljoonaa hitaan liityntäliikenteen edistämiseen.
Lisäksi pidemmät matka-ajat tuottavat rahallisia haittoja, jotka tulevat noiden em. kustannusten päälle.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä, mutta kerroit vain puolet totuudesta. 15% kustannussäästö vuotuisista kustannuksista kuljettajien poistumisen myötä, mutta 15% kustannuslisäys automatisoinnin muiden pysyvien kustannusten myötä. Eli säästöillä tuota ei voi perustella.


Tuohon 15 prosentin kustannusnousuun taitaa olla laskettu myös lisääntyvä kalusto myös mukaan ja tuolla automaatti-investoinnilla saadaan metroon yli 20% lisää kapasiteettia kun minimivuoroväli laskee.

----------


## j-lu

> Kummankin vaihtoehdon kustannusarvio löytyy HSL:n hallituksen pöytäkirjasta.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:42 ----------


En tiedä miksi, mutta HSLn vaihtoehdoista tuli kyllä mieleen Pisara-selvityksen nolla, jossa kaukojunat päätetään Pasilaan.

Oma suosikkivaihtoehto näyttää ilmeisesti paremmalta, kun muut ovat typeriä?

Tykkäsin myös Matinkylän kääntöraiteen kustannuksista, ilman "arviota", 99,6 miljoonaa simo vaatehuoneelta moi!

----------


## petteri

Tuon HSL:n selvityksen väite, että varikko pitää välttämättä siirtää jos Kivenlahteen tehdään kääntö on myös aika hullulta kuulostava. Se lienee totta vain jos nykyisten kahden tunnelin viereen ei voi rakentaa kolmatta samansuuntaista tunnelia ja jos Kivenlahden jälkeen ei voi rakentaa järjestelyratapihaa/kääntöaluetta, jossa on riittävästi raidetta säilömään junia väliaikaisesti.

Kyllä tuolla pitäisi kaiken järjen mukaan olla mahdollista rakentaa yksiraiteinen Kivenlahden aseman sivuuttava varikkoraide, jolla päästään kääntöalueelle asti ohittaen Kivenlahden asema. Toki jos metroa minimivuorovälillä operoitaessa on käytössä varikolle vain yksi raide, joka ei ylitä linjaraiteita se vaatii muutoksia operointiin, mutta ei kai junia välttämättä koko ajan pidä linjan ja varikon välillä siirrellä molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Toki jos metroa minimivuorovälillä operoitaessa on käytössä varikolle vain yksi raide, joka ei ylitä linjaraiteita se vaatii muutoksia operointiin, mutta ei kai junia välttämättä koko ajan pidä linjan ja varikon välillä siirrellä molempiin suuntiin.


Nykyisellä raidejärjestelyllä Sammalvuoren varikolle ei ole omaa yhtään suoraa raidetta, vaan varikolle mennään aina väärään suuntaan linjaraiteen yli - itseasiassa vähän matkaa väärän suunnan raidetta pitkin. Tämä tekee varikon käytön mahdottomaksi mikäli vuorojen välissä ei ole riittävän pitkää taukoa.

Automaattimetrossa on jossain vaiheessa mahdollista mennä 24/7 operointiin, jossa ei varsinaista liikennekatkoa välttämättä tule järjestelmään, vaan junia ajetaan koko ajan. Vaikka vuoroväliä jossain kohtaa harvennettaisiinkin, niin tämä varikon liittymäjärjestelyn rajoite tulee säilymään ja haittaamaan myös 24/7 käyttöä. Liikenteeseen ei tule sellaista rakoa, jossa junia pystyttäisiin siirtämään varikolle ja sieltä pois helposti.

----------


## tlajunen

> Automaattimetrossa on jossain vaiheessa mahdollista mennä 24/7 operointiin


Kuten kuljettajallisessa metrossakin. Tietenkin.

----------


## j-lu

Taitaa sen verran pitkässä kuusessa olla 24/7 liikennöinti ja/tai jatko Kivenlahdesta eteenpäin, että aika huonosti niillä perustelee tämän hetken investointitarpeita.

Todennäköisin skenaario on, että alkuun katsellaan ja tarvittaessa Tapiola tukotetaan liityntäliikenteellä. Automaatin myötä kaikki junat Kivenlahteen.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Taitaa sen verran pitkässä kuusessa olla 24/7 liikennöinti ja/tai jatko Kivenlahdesta eteenpäin, että aika huonosti niillä perustelee tämän hetken investointitarpeita.


Kannattaa huomioida, että kääntöraiteen tekeminen jälkeenpäin on todennäköisesti mahdoton paikka illman suurta liikennekatkoa. Ihan samalla tavalla kuin laitureiden pidentäminen nyt jälkeenpäin.

----------


## petteri

> Kannattaa huomioida, että kääntöraiteen tekeminen jälkeenpäin on todennäköisesti mahdoton paikka illman suurta liikennekatkoa. Ihan samalla tavalla kuin laitureiden pidentäminen nyt jälkeenpäin.


Jos on kyse pääteasemasta, kunnon kääntöalueen/pienratapihan tekeminen viimeisen aseman jälkeen ei edellytä merkittävää liikennekatkoa jos linjan pidentäminen on ylipäänsä mahdollista. Projektia voidaan verrata yhden useampiraiteisen lisäaseman tekemiseen, toki ilman että matkustajille pitää tehdä tilat. Metroja on pidennetään joka puolella maailmaa yleensä ilman merkittäviä liikennekatkoja. Toki kääntöjärjestelmän rakentaminen, se on selvää.

Kivenlahden vuorovälin tiivistäminen vaatii toki myös varikkoyhteyksien parantamista, mutta minun on hyvin vaikea uskoa, että uuden yksiraiteisen varikkoraiteen tekeminen Sammalvuon varikolta Kivenlahden jälkeiselle kääntöpaikalle olisi mitenkään mahdotonta tai edes hyvin kallista. Yksiraiteinen tunneli riittänee hyvin ja kun matkustajia ei ole voidaan se rakentaa riisuttuna versiona.

----------


## huusmik

> Jos on kyse pääteasemasta, kunnon kääntöalueen/pienratapihan tekeminen viimeisen aseman jälkeen ei edellytä merkittävää liikennekatkoa jos linjan pidentäminen on ylipäänsä mahdollista.


Taitaapi edellyttää, jos halutaan tehdä työt turvallisesti, eikä mahdollisuutta käyttää molempia laituriraiteita kääntämiseen ole(esim. Ruoholahdessa toinen laituri ei ollut käytössä Länsimetron alkua louhittaessa.).

----------


## petteri

> Taitaapi edellyttää, jos halutaan tehdä työt turvallisesti, eikä mahdollisuutta käyttää molempia laituriraiteita kääntämiseen ole(esim. Ruoholahdessa toinen laituri ei ollut käytössä Länsimetron alkua louhittaessa.).


En usko tähän selitykseen. Kyse on vain töiden järjestelystä ja työtavoista. Niin pitkään kuin metro ei liikennöi 24/7 on aina löydettävissä aikaa tehdä työt eikä koko kääntöaluetta nyt tarvitse ihan heti aseman takaseinän jälkeen tehdä, vaan voi vähän louhintavaraa jättää. Toki on mahdollista rakentaa Kivenlahteen myös kääntösilmukka ja siihen sitten tarvittavat varikkoyhteydet ja sivuraiteet, jos se helpompaa tai halvempaa.

Ei Helsingin metro tai Ruoholahden asemakaan ollut suljettuna Länsimetron rakentamisen vuoksi.

Muutenkin nyt näyttää joka tapauksessa siltä, että uusi kääntömahdollisuus ja varmaan nykyisestä suunnitelmasta eriävä varikkoyhteyskin tarvitaan ja sen rakentamisen valmisteluun on aikaa vuosikausia ennen kuin Länsimetron jatke valmistuu. Jos radalla ei nyt ole sopivia tunnelintynkiä, joista rataa voi jatkaa, niiden louhiminen on vielä nyt aika triviaalia.

----------


## Jussi

> ^ Jeps. Automatisoinnin tuoma vuorovälin lyhennys ja Kivenlahden jatke edellyttävät sellaista määrää vaunuja, että kymmenkunta vai mitä niitä on m200 joutaa ajaa sorttiin.
> 
> Länsiväylä: Espoolaiset poliitikot tyrmäävät kääntöraiteen ja visioivat ruuhkamaksuja metroon
> 
> Eiköhän tämä Matinkylän kääntöraide ole taputeltu. Metrokioski vastustaa ja poliitikot tukevat. Höselillähän ei ole asiassa sanomista.


Sistonen haluaisi ruuhkamaksut metroon. Samaa ideaa ei voi kuitenkaan käyttää autoliikenteeseen. Voisi Sistonen kertoa miksi?

----------


## ArtiZi

> Jos on kyse pääteasemasta, kunnon kääntöalueen/pienratapihan tekeminen viimeisen aseman jälkeen ei edellytä merkittävää liikennekatkoa jos linjan pidentäminen on ylipäänsä mahdollista. Projektia voidaan verrata yhden useampiraiteisen lisäaseman tekemiseen, toki ilman että matkustajille pitää tehdä tilat. Metroja on pidennetään joka puolella maailmaa yleensä ilman merkittäviä liikennekatkoja. Toki kääntöjärjestelmän rakentaminen, se on selvää.
> 
> Kivenlahden vuorovälin tiivistäminen vaatii toki myös varikkoyhteyksien parantamista, mutta minun on hyvin vaikea uskoa, että uuden yksiraiteisen varikkoraiteen tekeminen Sammalvuon varikolta Kivenlahden jälkeiselle kääntöpaikalle olisi mitenkään mahdotonta tai edes hyvin kallista. Yksiraiteinen tunneli riittänee hyvin ja kun matkustajia ei ole voidaan se rakentaa riisuttuna versiona.


Kääntöraiteen tekeminen aseman taakse on toki mahdollista. Nythän tehdään Länsimetron jatketta nykyisen linjan jatkoksi. Sen sijaan linjan väliin minkä tahansa muutoksen tekeminen on työläs toimenpide. Vuosaaren haaran yhteydessä näin tehtiin, mutta siellä ei oltukaan maan alla, jolloin säästyttiin käsittääkseni merkittäviltä liikennehäiriöiltä.

Sammalvuoren varikon ja linjaradan väliin ei kyllä pystytä enää tekemään uusia yhteyksiä. Koko varikon geometria ja toisaalta vieressä olevat asemat ja niiden kaarteet tekevät siitä mahdottoman.

Jos taas tarkoitat, että varikolta tehtäisiin maanalainen yhdysraide pelkästään siirtoajoa varten Kivelahden aseman ohi, niin se on kyllä kustannuksiltaan niin posketon, että ei tule koskaan toteutumaan.

----------


## petteri

> Jos taas tarkoitat, että varikolta tehtäisiin maanalainen yhdysraide pelkästään siirtoajoa varten Kivelahden aseman ohi, niin se on kyllä kustannuksiltaan niin posketon, että ei tule koskaan toteutumaan.


Miten niin posketon kustannuksiltaan? Esimerkiksi Vuosaaren satamatunneli maksoi noin 10 milliä kilometri siinä on varauduttu vaarallisten aineiden kuljetuksiin ja tunnelin läpileikkaus on moninkertainen metroon verrattuna. Toki tuosta on jonkin aikaa.

Yksiraiteinen tunneli, jossa ei kuljeteta matkustajia eli ei tarvita erityisiä turvallisuusratkaisuja ei taida maksaa kuin 10-30 milliä per kilometri jos se tehdään samalla kuin rakennetaan Kivenlahteen kääntösilmukkaa tai kääntöpaikka. 

Jos vaihtoehtona on se, että Sammalvuoren varikko on tosi heikosti käytettävä tai sitä ei voida ehkä ollenkaan käyttää, kuten kääntöselvityksessä väitetään, kyse ei ole mitenkään poskettomasta kustannuksesta, kun matka ei ole kovin pitkä.

Eivät Roihuvuoren varikkoyhteyden eritasotkaan ole järin halpoja olleet.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Miten niin posketon kustannuksiltaan? Esimerkiksi Vuosaaren satamatunneli maksoi noin 10 milliä kilometri siinä on varauduttu vaarallisten aineiden kuljetuksiin ja tunnelin läpileikkaus on moninkertainen metroon verrattuna. Toki tuosta on jonkin aikaa.


Matinkylän kääntöraideparin pituus on n. kilometrin ja Länsimetro arvioi sille hinnaksi 100 M. Ei tuo sen halvempi ainakaan tällä laskentalogiikalla olisi.

Epäilen, että tuskinpa tuollaista siirtotunnelia saisi tehtyä kovinkaan paljon kevyemmin kuin muutakaan tunnelia kun nytkin vaaditaan kääntöraiteilla esim. Tapiolassa ihan samat järjestelyt kuin linjaraiteellakin.




> Eivät Roihuvuoren varikkoyhteyden eritasotkaan ole järin halpoja olleet.


Kyllä maanpäällisten siltojen rakentamisessa on melkein yksi nolla vähemmän kuin maanalaisessa rakentamisessa. Esimerkkejä voi hakea vaikka viimeaikaisista rautatie ja raitiotiesilloista.

----------


## petteri

> Matinkylän kääntöraideparin pituus on n. kilometrin ja Länsimetro arvioi sille hinnaksi 100 M. Ei tuo sen halvempi ainakaan tällä laskentalogiikalla olisi.
> 
> Epäilen, että tuskinpa tuollaista siirtotunnelia saisi tehtyä kovinkaan paljon kevyemmin kuin muutakaan tunnelia kun nytkin vaaditaan kääntöraiteilla esim. Tapiolassa ihan samat järjestelyt kuin linjaraiteellakin.


Onkohan tuo arviosi Sammalvuoren varikkotunnelista yläkantissa? Länsimetron 1. vaiheessa rakennettiin noin 27 kilometriä yksiraiteista metrotunnelia  ja tunneleiden ja radan kustannukset olivat noin 600-700 miljoonaa eli noin 25-30 milliä per yksiraiteinen tunnelikilometri. Loput oli asemia ja muuta sälää.

Sammalvuoren varikolta tarvittaisiin tunnelia Kivenlahden kääntösilmukalle/raiteelle arviolta noin 1,5 km. 

Toki työmaan perustaminen maksaa ja työtunnelit, mutta jos Kivenlahteen pitää kuitenkin rakentaa uusi kääntösysteemi ja perustaa työmaa, paremman yhteyden Sammalvuoren varikolle ei pitäisi samalla rakennettaessa maksaa lähellekään 100 milliä. Toisaalta jos Sammalvuoren varikko on ilman uutta yhteyttä käyttökelvoton tiheällä vuorovälillä, uuden varikkoyhteyden rakentaminen lienee joka tapauksessa selvästi halvempaa kuin Sammalvuoren varikon hylkääminen ja uuden rakentaminen, joka mahdollisuus kääntöpaikkaselvityksessä nostettiin esiin. 

Nykysuunnitelmien mukainen ajoyhteys linjaraiteilta Sammalvuoren varikolle näyttää muutenkin varsin epäilyttävältä, onkohan tuon ratakohdan toiminta varmasti riittävän hyvin simuloitu niin, ettei se aiheuta häiriöitä linjaliikenteeseen?

----------


## Markku K

> Nykysuunnitelmien mukainen ajoyhteys linjaraiteilta Sammalvuoren varikolle näyttää muutenkin varsin epäilyttävältä, onkohan tuon ratakohdan toiminta varmasti riittävän hyvin simuloitu niin, ettei se aiheuta häiriöitä linjaliikenteeseen?


Piirtämäni kuva raidejärjestelyistä. Simuloinnista en tiedä, mutta liikenteenohjaajan kokemusperusteisin silmin tuossa ei kulkuteitä pysty asettamaan linjalta varikolle/varikolta, jos junien vuoroväli on 2½min.

----------


## petteri

Mikä tuo lyhyt radantynkä on? Onko tuossa valmiiksi varauduttu paremman varikkoyhteyden rakentamiseen?

----------


## tlajunen

Näyttää mun silmään turvaraiteelta. Estää yhdessä turvavaihteen kanssa kaluston ajautumisen linjaraiteelle vahingossa.

----------


## Markku K

> Mikä tuo lyhyt radantynkä on? Onko tuossa valmiiksi varauduttu paremman varikkoyhteyden rakentamiseen?


Se on turvaraide jonne varikon suunnasta kääntöpaikalle tulevan kulutien ohiajovara asettuu. Näin ohiajovara ei mene linjaraiteelle estämään linjaraiteen kulkuteiden asettumista. Tähän tyyliin:

----------


## ArtiZi

> Onkohan tuo arviosi Sammalvuoren varikkotunnelista yläkantissa?


Käytin hinta-arviona Matinkylän kääntöraiteelle julkisuudessa esitettyä kustannusarviota, joka kieltämättä kuulostaa korkealta verrattuna koko hankkeen kustannuksiin. Kääntöraideparin tekeminen pistoraiteena olisi luokkaa 500-1000 metriä tunneleita sekä tarvittavat kuilut. Puolentoista kilometrin siirtoajotunneli ei kuulosta järkevältä ratkaisulta, eikä sitäkään varmasti voitaisi tehdä ilman savunpoisto, poistumis- ja pelastautumisjärjestelyjä.

----------


## petteri

> Puolentoista kilometrin siirtoajotunneli ei kuulosta järkevältä ratkaisulta, eikä sitäkään varmasti voitaisi tehdä ilman savunpoisto, poistumis- ja pelastautumisjärjestelyjä.


On tuo vähän turhan raskas ratkaisu. Raide jolla päästäisiin varikolle Espoonlahden suunnasta olisi varmaan paljon halvempi. Toki operointia vaikeuttaisi jos varikolle pääsisi tiheällä vuorovälillä vain Espoonlahden suunnasta eli tiheän vuorovälin aikana tai sen muuttuessa normaaliksi vuoroväliksi varikolle menevät junat ajaisivat vain Espoonlahteen asti. 

Raidetta ei taida saada kaartumaan varikolle, joten Espoonlahden suunnasta  varikolle tuleville junille tulisi ehkä myös kääntö esimerkiksi tuolla ohiajoraiteella.

----------


## aki

> Jos tästä automaaitiosaagasta on opittu mitään, M200-sarja poistetaan käytöstä seuraavan automatisointiyrityksen myötä ihan riippumatta montako vuotta niillä on käyttöikää. Juuri sillä, että "käyttöikää omaavia" M100-sarjan junia ei haluttu poistaa saatiin aikaiseksi tämä nyky-yrityksen soppa. Kun M200-sarjaakaan ei alunperin suunniteltu automatisointiin, olisi senkin käytössä pitämisessä riski toistaa nykykatastrofi.


HKL aloittaa talvella metron automatisoinnin selvitystyön https://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/...ohoaa-satoihin jutussa myös sanotaan että nykyisestä kalustosta vain uudet M300-junat kelpaavat automatisoitavaksi. Mikäli hanke päästäisiin aloittamaan vuonna 2022 niin automaatti voisi olla toiminnassa arviolta 2029. Ville Lehmuskoski arvioi kustannuksiksi uuden kaluston osalta 200-250M ja itse automatisoinnin osuudeksi noin 200M.

----------


## junabongari

Nykyinen 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli pitkillä junilla olisi mahdollistanut kapasiteetin lisäämisen, eikä rahoja tarvisisi tuhlata automatisoimiseen ja käyttökelpoisen kaluston korvaamiseen uudella. 
Mutta kun ei, piti tehdä lyhyet laiturit. 50 miljoonan säästö tuo 500 miljoonan vahingot.

----------


## Ketorin

> Nykyinen 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli pitkillä junilla olisi mahdollistanut kapasiteetin lisäämisen, eikä rahoja tarvisisi tuhlata automatisoimiseen ja käyttökelpoisen kaluston korvaamiseen uudella. 
> Mutta kun ei, piti tehdä lyhyet laiturit. 50 miljoonan säästö tuo 500 miljoonan vahingot.


Mutta ymmärrä, tämä 500 miljoonan vahinko tapahtuu vasta 10-15 vuotta asiasta päättävien ihmisten valtuustokauden jälkeen.

----------


## j-lu

^ En edelleenkään syyttäisi valtuutettuja asiasta. Valtuutetut ovat harrastelijoita, jotka eivät saa luottamustoimestaan palkkaa. Ainoastaan kokouspalkkioita. Ei heidän voi olettaa olevan miljardin arvoisen erittäin spesifin infrahankeen asiantuntijoita, vaan he tekevät poliittisia päätöksiä viranomaisten, joiden pitäisi näissä asioissa olla tuntijoita, esitysten pohjalta.

Viranomaiset halusivat automaattimetron, lyhyemmät laiturit ja laskivat henkkeen kustannukset alakanttiin. Vaihtoehtoja eivät käytännössä tarjonneet, vaan keskittyivät lähinnä vaihtoehtojen torppaamiseen typerinä, huonoina ja kalliina.

Kaikki tietävät nimet.

----------


## Salomaa

Mielenkiintoinen kommentti. Tunnustan, että en aikanaan seurannut keskustelua niin tarkkaan, jotta tietäisin mitkä tahot puhuivat yhtenäisten laiturimittojen puolesta innokkaimmin ja vastaavasti mitkä tahot vaativat lyhyempiä laitureita.

----------


## Samppa

> ^ En edelleenkään syyttäisi valtuutettuja asiasta. Valtuutetut ovat harrastelijoita, jotka eivät saa luottamustoimestaan palkkaa. Ainoastaan kokouspalkkioita. Ei heidän voi olettaa olevan miljardin arvoisen erittäin spesifin infrahankeen asiantuntijoita, vaan he tekevät poliittisia päätöksiä viranomaisten, joiden pitäisi näissä asioissa olla tuntijoita, esitysten pohjalta.
> 
> Viranomaiset halusivat automaattimetron, lyhyemmät laiturit ja laskivat henkkeen kustannukset alakanttiin. Vaihtoehtoja eivät käytännössä tarjonneet, vaan keskittyivät lähinnä vaihtoehtojen torppaamiseen typerinä, huonoina ja kalliina.
> 
> Kaikki tietävät nimet.


Tarkoitat varmaan virkamiehiä, etkä viranomaisia.

----------


## Salomaa

Valtuutettu ei ole välttämättä erikoisalan asiantuntija, mutta hänen pitää pystyä muodostamaan itselleen joukkoliikennehankkeistakin kokonaiskuva. Samalla hänen pitää seurata hankkeen kulkua ja olla aktiivinen tilanteessa, varsinkin silloin kun se on epäselvä.  Isommissa ryhmissä on jonkinlaista työnjakoa valtuutettujen perehtymisen suhteen.

----------


## j-lu

^ Mitkä edellytykset valtuutetulla on onnistua luottamustoimessaan, jos virkamiesten tarjoama tieto on suorastaan harhaanjohtavaa?

Automaattimetro piti saada. Perusteet saatiin siitä, että se on kannattava investointi, kun asemista voidaan tinkiä. Teetettiin kuormitusselvitykset ja luvattiin, että tynkämetron kapasiteetti riittää pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Mitä ei osattu/haluttu teettää tai mitä ei ainakaan ole valunut julkisuuteen, oli riskianalyysi itse automatisointihankkeesta. Tai yhdentekevähän se olisi ollut, kun konsulttiselvitykset ovat ihan sitä, mitä tilaaja haluaa.

Ja automaatti haluttiin. 

Poliitikkoja haukutaan monesti broilereiksi, jotka eivät oikeita töitä ole tehneet. Koko työuransa julkisella sektorilla marinoitunut asiantuntijavirkamies ei ole paljoa häävimpi. Pahemmin kuplautuneita saa hakea.

----------


## Salomaa

Kokenut valtuutettu osaa puuttua ja pitää puuttua jos tieto on harhaanjohtavaa tai selvästi herättää epäilyksiä. Kyllä kait oli virkamiehiä ja poliittisia ryhmiä jotka ilmaisivat kielteisen kantansa lyhyisiin laitureihin ja automaattimetroon.

----------


## junabongari

Länsimetron ruuhkia aiotaan helpottaa myös pidentämällä Rantaradan junia 3x Flirteiksi. 
Onneksi laiturit ovat tarpeeksi pitkät siihen. 


https://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/talou...vuoksi-6745102

----------


## Matkalainen

> Onneksi laiturit ovat tarpeeksi pitkät siihen.


Olisivatkin!

HSL: Osa Rantaradan E- ja U-junista ajetaan pidempinä ruuhka-aikaan maanantaista 29.10. alkaen




> Jorvaksen aseman laiturin lyhyyden takia Kirkkonummelle kulkevien junien viimeinen yksikkö kuitenkin tyhjennetään Helsingistä tultaessa Masalassa.

----------


## aki

> ^ Mitkä edellytykset valtuutetulla on onnistua luottamustoimessaan, jos virkamiesten tarjoama tieto on suorastaan harhaanjohtavaa?
> 
> Automaattimetro piti saada. Perusteet saatiin siitä, että se on kannattava investointi, kun asemista voidaan tinkiä. Teetettiin kuormitusselvitykset ja luvattiin, että tynkämetron kapasiteetti riittää pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Mitä ei osattu/haluttu teettää tai mitä ei ainakaan ole valunut julkisuuteen, oli riskianalyysi itse automatisointihankkeesta. Tai yhdentekevähän se olisi ollut, kun konsulttiselvitykset ovat ihan sitä, mitä tilaaja haluaa.
> 
> Ja automaatti haluttiin. 
> 
> Poliitikkoja haukutaan monesti broilereiksi, jotka eivät oikeita töitä ole tehneet. Koko työuransa julkisella sektorilla marinoitunut asiantuntijavirkamies ei ole paljoa häävimpi. Pahemmin kuplautuneita saa hakea.


Tässä taas yksi tapaus jossa valtuutetut ovat toimineet lähinnä kumileimasimina kun virkamiehet ovat jo valmistelleet vuokrasopimuksen ylisuurista koulutiloista Otaniemeen. Tilantarve oli 800 oppilaalle ja nyt tilaa vuokrattiin 2500 oppilaan tarpeisiin https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10456968 "Sellainen vaikutelma jäi, että ennen kunnon käsittelyä, oli jossain jo päätetty tilojen vuokraamisesta. Espoossa on omaksuttu sellainen johtamiskulttuuri, jossa virkamiehet vie eikä luottamushenkilöiden sanoilla tunnu olevan valtaa" sanoo opetuslautakunnan jäsen Martti Hellström. Sivistystoimen johtaja Aulis Pitkälä puolestaan toteaa "kaupungissa on vähän hakusessa, mikä on kunkin toimielimen rooli"

----------


## j-lu

> Ei tämä ole mennyt niin, että ensin on ollut tilat ja sitten on etsitty niihin toimintaa.


sanoo Olli Isotalo. Sanooko hän noin juuri siksi, että kuviosta syntyy sellainen vaikutelma? Miksiköhän sellainen vaikutelma syntyy?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä taas yksi tapaus jossa valtuutetut ovat toimineet lähinnä kumileimasimina kun virkamiehet ovat jo valmistelleet vuokrasopimuksen ylisuurista koulutiloista Otaniemeen. Tilantarve oli 800 oppilaalle ja nyt tilaa vuokrattiin 2500 oppilaan tarpeisiin https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10456968 "Sellainen vaikutelma jäi, että ennen kunnon käsittelyä, oli jossain jo päätetty tilojen vuokraamisesta. Espoossa on omaksuttu sellainen johtamiskulttuuri, jossa virkamiehet vie eikä luottamushenkilöiden sanoilla tunnu olevan valtaa" sanoo opetuslautakunnan jäsen Martti Hellström. Sivistystoimen johtaja Aulis Pitkälä puolestaan toteaa "kaupungissa on vähän hakusessa, mikä on kunkin toimielimen rooli"


Sen verran perehtynyt asiaan olen koska oli vähän oma lehmä ojassa, että reilu vuosi sitten suunnitelitiin että Otaniemeen siirretään yhteensä kolme lukiota: Pohjois-Tapiolan lukio, Espoo International school ja Mattlidens gymnasium. Tai sitten olisi kierrätetty niin että Mattlidenin tiloihin olisi muuttanut joku muu jne.
Näistä ilmeisesti vain Pohjois-Tapiolan siirtyy ja muut saivat jäädä koska matkat olisi pidentynyt liikaa. Jonnekin Suomenojaan tullaan rakentamaan uusi lukio jonne osa muuttaa ja Otaniemen tilapäiset tilat vapautuvat.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

Helsingin Sanomat: Miksi metron automatisointi epäonnistui? Saksalainen asiantuntija HKL:stä: Ei voi ostaa avaruusalusta, jos ei tiedä, miten se toimii




> Dresdenin yliopiston professori toimi riippumattomana turvallisuusarvioitsijana pieleen mennessä Helsingin metron automatisoinnissa.
> 
> Turvallisuusasiantuntija, professori Jörg Schütten kokemukset Helsingin metron automatisointi*projektista eivät juurikaan mairittele Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitosta (HKL).
> 
> HKL ja Siemens allekirjoittivat sopimuksen metron automatisoinnista vuonna 2008. HKL sanoi sopimuksen irti vuoden 2015 tammikuussa. Sen jälkeen HKL ja Länsimetro oy ovat vaatineet epäonnistuneesta projektista korvauksia Siemensiltä.
> 
> [...]

----------


## j-lu

Schütte on tietysti urallaan pukeutunut useampaan hattuun, mutta asiantuntemustaan on vaikea kiistää, eikä hän oikeastaan kerro mitään, mitä ei olisi jo tiedetty tai arvattu: HKLllä oli täysin epärealistiset odotukset automaattimetrolle, eikä yhtään tilaajaosaamista. 

Mielenkiintoista kuitenkin, että Schütte puhuu useammassa yhteydessä siitä, kuinka HKLlle oli tärkeää välttyä ihmistyövoiman pitämiseltä/palkkaamiselta ja yrittää hoitaa teknisin ratkaisuin valvonta-asioita tai muita turvallisuuskysymyksiä, jotka hoituvat yksinkertaisimmin juuri ihmistyövoimalla. Laituriovisekoilukin asettuu näiden kommenttien myötä kontekstiinsa.

----------


## hmikko

> Mielenkiintoista kuitenkin, että Schütte puhuu useammassa yhteydessä siitä, kuinka HKLlle oli tärkeää välttyä ihmistyövoiman pitämiseltä/palkkaamiselta ja yrittää hoitaa teknisin ratkaisuin valvonta-asioita tai muita turvallisuuskysymyksiä, jotka hoituvat yksinkertaisimmin juuri ihmistyövoimalla. Laituriovisekoilukin asettuu näiden kommenttien myötä kontekstiinsa.


Aika tyypillinen suomalainen lähestymistapa, sanoisin. Juustohöylämentaliteetti on pysyvästi päällä, ja sanalla "automaatti" on jotenkin lähtökohtaisesti ymmärretty, että se säästää ihmistyötä. Julkinen sektori alkaa olla siinä kunnossa, että yhteyden saaminen valtion laitosten asiakaspalveluun (verotoimisto, Kela, poliisi ym.) vaatii todellisia lehmän hermoja, päivän aikaa ja aika monessa tapauksessa tuntuvaa matkustamista.

----------


## 339-DF

Niin se nousee taas kuin Feeniks-lintu: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005988099.html Eli uusi yritys automatisoida metro. Uutisessa mainitaan, että Tukholmassa vastaava hanke on vasta keskeytynyt ja nyt oikeudessa. Kuulostaapa tutulta...

----------


## junabongari

Länsimetro Oy:n Twitter-tilin mukaan lyhyet laiturit eivät olleet virhe, vaan oikea päätös, koska automaattimetro. 




> Kovasti tämä laituripituus puhututtaa, automaatiopäätös tuli ennen länsimetron rakentamisen aloittamista. *Länsimetroon ei ollut mitään syytä rakentaa muun mittaisia laitureita.* Tuossa toimijoiden kanta asiaan:
> 
> https://twitter.com/metrorakentuu/st...32093110210560


Tottakai automaatio otetaan esille vaihtoehtona, kun sitä pidetään tiettyjen tahojen mielestä välttämättömänä.

----------


## 339-DF

Ilmeisesti kaiken tämän monivuotisen veivauksen jälkeen ns. ammattilaiset edelleen uskovat, että lyhyt vuoroväi ja automaatti ovat jotenkin sidoksissa toisiinsa. Aika kurjaa. Kastematokin oppii lopulta kääntymään labyrintissä aina oikealle, jos vasemmalle kääntyminen aiheuttaa sähköiskun.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Niin se nousee taas kuin Feeniks-lintu: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005988099.html Eli uusi yritys automatisoida metro. Uutisessa mainitaan, että Tukholmassa vastaava hanke on vasta keskeytynyt ja nyt oikeudessa. Kuulostaapa tutulta...


Taustalla on siis ennuste siitä, että Länsimetron kapasiteetti loppuu kesken Tapiolan ja Kivenlahden välillä. Todennäköisesti aivan oikea ongelma huomioiden Espoon kasvun ja uuden rakentamisen metroasemien ympäristössä. Mutta asiaa kannattaa tarkastella hieman laajemmalti, kuin vain kysymyksenä siitä, kuinka Länsimetron kapasiteettia saataisiin lisättyä.

Lähtökohtana voi ottaa kaksi tosiasiaa:
1) Mikään ennuste ei tietääkseni väitä, että osuus Helsinkiin asti olisi ruuhkautumassa
2) Liikenteen määrä ydinkeskustaan ylipäätään ei ole muuttunut juuri miksikään sitten 70-luvun ja tuskin tässä tapahtuu tulevaisuudessakaan suurta muutosta. Äkkipäätään tämä tuntuu hieman epäintuitiiviselta, kun itse kaupunkiseutu kuitenkin kasvaa ja vauhdilla. Mutta tämä käy järkeen, kun huomaa, että joka matkalla on paitsi lähtöpaikkansa, niin myös määränpäänsä. Lähtöpaikkojen (asunnot) määrä koko seudulla kasvaa yhä, mutta määränpäiden (työpaikat, koulut, kaupat) määrä itse ydinkeskustassa ei juurikaan. (Tämä on tietenkin aamusta katsottuna: yleensä matkan määränpää muuttuu uuden matka lähtöpaikaksi, ja päivän viimeinen määränpää on taas oma asunto.) Seudun kasvu tarkoittaa pitkälti siis sitä, että suhteessa yhä suurempi osa matkoista kohdistuu muualle kuin perinteiseen ydinkeskustaan. Uusia matkakohteita ovat autokaupungin uudet toiminnoiltaan keskustatyyppiset reunakaupungit, kuten Aviopolis, mutta myös perinteisen keskustan laajennukset, kuten Kalasatama, Pasila ja tärkeimpänä ehkä näiden välinen akseli. Tämä käy hyvin yksiin ensimmäisen kohdan kanssa.

Edellisten kohtien perusteella tarkoituksenmukaisin ratkaisu olisi perustaa metroa täydentämään uusi vahva runkoyhteys, joka suuntautuisi Espoosta lähinnä Pasilaan. Käytännössä kyse olisi Pokeri-raitiotiestä (Tapiola - Otaniemi - Munkkiniemi - Pasila), jota jatkettaisiin Espoossa Haukilahden ja Matinkylän kautta Olariin, tästä ehkä edelleen Espoon keskukseen. Tämä keventäisi Länsimetron kuormaa ja vieläpä alueelta, joka nyt on liityntäliikenteen varassa. Tapiolasta/Otaniemestä eteenpäin taas tarjoutuisi kaksi yhteyttä: metrolla ydinkeskustaan ja Sörnäisten kautta itään, pikaraitiotiellä Meilahden kautta Pasilaan, siitä eteenpäin Viikin suuntaan ja/tai Sörnäisiin. Kustannusta tälle tulisi Jokerin kilometrihinnalla Tapiolasta länteen 175 M (n. 10 km), Tapiolasta Pasilaan 160 M (n. 9 km), joskin tänne päin kilometrihinta saattaa olla selvästi korkeampi. Länsimetron ongelmien ratkaisemiseksi riittää toteuttaa vain osuus Tapiolasta länteen ja kytkeä rata teknisesti, miksei vaikka linjanakin, Jokeriin, ja tukeutua sen varikoihin. (Joskin yksi vaunusäilytyshalli lisää varmaankin tarvittaisiin.) Itse Pokeriradan voi toteuttaa omana projektinaan ja siitä saataviin hyötyihin tukeutuen. Tätä kustannusta voi verrata automatisaation kustannuksiin, jotka kaiketi ovat selvästi yli 100 M, joskin tarkka kustannus on tietymättömissä.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Ilmeisesti kaiken tämän monivuotisen veivauksen jälkeen ns. ammattilaiset edelleen uskovat, että lyhyt vuoroväi ja automaatti ovat jotenkin sidoksissa toisiinsa. Aika kurjaa. Kastematokin oppii lopulta kääntymään labyrintissä aina oikealle, jos vasemmalle kääntyminen aiheuttaa sähköiskun.


Kuten artikkelistakin käy ilmi, niin tässä nyt keväällä tehtävässä selvityksessä kartoitetaan nimenomaan erilaiset vaihtoehdot kasvattaa metron kapasiteettia ja vertaillaan niitä keskenään. Tässä ei selvitetä erilaisia liikennemuotoratkaisuja tai puututa maankäyttöön. Metron kapasiteettitarve on selvityksessä otettu annettuna. 

Mahdollisista vaihtoehdoista on tarkoitus laatia kehityspolku, jolla metro vastaa kapasiteettitarpeeseen 2030-luvulla. Metron täysautomatisointi ja junien uusiminen on yksi mahdollinen lopputulema, mutta siihenkin pääsemiseksi on olemassa monenlaisia polkuja.

----------


## Fa55

Halvimmaksi tulisi tehdä junista 5 vaunuisia, laittaa viimeiset ja ekat ovet pysymään kiinni (selective door opening) ja siirtämään penkit reunoille. toisi paljon kapasiteettia lisää, ja varmasti maksaisi vähemmän kuin miljardi euroa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuten artikkelistakin käy ilmi, niin tässä nyt keväällä tehtävässä selvityksessä kartoitetaan nimenomaan erilaiset vaihtoehdot kasvattaa metron kapasiteettia ja vertaillaan niitä keskenään. Tässä ei selvitetä erilaisia liikennemuotoratkaisuja tai puututa maankäyttöön. Metron kapasiteettitarve on selvityksessä otettu annettuna. 
> 
> Mahdollisista vaihtoehdoista on tarkoitus laatia kehityspolku, jolla metro vastaa kapasiteettitarpeeseen 2030-luvulla. Metron täysautomatisointi ja junien uusiminen on yksi mahdollinen lopputulema, mutta siihenkin pääsemiseksi on olemassa monenlaisia polkuja.


Kiitos vastauksesta. Kuten viestistäni näkyy, olen tämän asian suhteen katkeroitunut vanha ukko, joka ei usko enää mihinkään hyvään  :Smile:  Onneksi en joka asiassa sentään ole. Silti olisin todella yllättynyt, jos tuon selvityksen loppusuositus olisi jotain muuta kuin sama vanha automatisoidaan, automatisoidaan -mantra.

Se on sinänsä ymmärrettävää, että liikennemuotoratkaisut tehdään jossain muualla ja metron kapasiteetti selvitetään erikseen omana selvityksenään pohjaksi sille liikennemuotoratkaisulle. Niinhän idässäkin tehtiin, ja Laajasalon ratikkaa osaltaan perusteltiin metron kapasiteetilla. Toivottavasti Höselissä sitten mietitään sitä kokonaisuuttakin, heillehän se kuuluu.

Tahtoisin kyllä nähdä sen Höselin virkamiehen, joka menee ulkomaille esittelemään espoolaista kaupunkirakennetta ja toteaa sen jälkeen, että metrossa loppuu kapasiteetti kesken. Joutuisi raukka naurunalaiseksi.

Toki se loppuu, jos kuvitellaan, että koko kaupungin, tai puolikkaan kaupungin, joukkoliikenne pitää hoitaa yhdellä oranssilla nauhalla. Jos Espoo olisi oikea kaupunki, niin sen oranssin nauhan lisäksi siellä olisi joukkoliikennettä muuallakin. Toisin sanoen suoria bussi- tai raideyhteyksiä Helsingin keskustaan niiltä alueilta, joita metro ei oikeasti palvele (lue: pitkähkön liityntämatkan päässä olevat kaupunginosat) ja tietysti myös kelvolliset yhteydet muualle kuin Helsingin Kaivokadulle. Laajasalon kanssahan toimitaan juuri tällä tavalla: sen sijaan, että yritetään kärrätä väki kilometrien päähän väärään suuntaan metroasemalle, heidät viedään suoralla ratikalla keskustaan ja samalla metron kuormitus kevenee.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Edellisten kohtien perusteella tarkoituksenmukaisin ratkaisu olisi perustaa metroa täydentämään uusi vahva runkoyhteys, joka suuntautuisi Espoosta lähinnä Pasilaan. Käytännössä kyse olisi Pokeri-raitiotiestä (Tapiola - Otaniemi - Munkkiniemi - Pasila), jota jatkettaisiin Espoossa Haukilahden ja Matinkylän kautta Olariin, tästä ehkä edelleen Espoon keskukseen. Tämä keventäisi Länsimetron kuormaa ja vieläpä alueelta, joka nyt on liityntäliikenteen varassa. Tapiolasta/Otaniemestä eteenpäin taas tarjoutuisi kaksi yhteyttä: metrolla ydinkeskustaan ja Sörnäisten kautta itään, pikaraitiotiellä Meilahden kautta Pasilaan, siitä eteenpäin Viikin suuntaan ja/tai Sörnäisiin. Kustannusta tälle tulisi Jokerin kilometrihinnalla Tapiolasta länteen 175 M (n. 10 km), Tapiolasta Pasilaan 160 M (n. 9 km), joskin tänne päin kilometrihinta saattaa olla selvästi korkeampi. Länsimetron ongelmien ratkaisemiseksi riittää toteuttaa vain osuus Tapiolasta länteen ja kytkeä rata teknisesti, miksei vaikka linjanakin, Jokeriin, ja tukeutua sen varikoihin. (Joskin yksi vaunusäilytyshalli lisää varmaankin tarvittaisiin.) Itse Pokeriradan voi toteuttaa omana projektinaan ja siitä saataviin hyötyihin tukeutuen. Tätä kustannusta voi verrata automatisaation kustannuksiin, jotka kaiketi ovat selvästi yli 100 M, joskin tarkka kustannus on tietymättömissä.


Itse kannatan kanssa tätä ratkaisua. Itse Pokeri-osuuden (Otaniemi-Munkkiniemi) kanssa voi NIMBY asettaa haasteita mutta ei kannata luovuttaa. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:50 ----------




> Halvimmaksi tulisi tehdä junista 5 vaunuisia, laittaa viimeiset ja ekat ovet pysymään kiinni (selective door opening) ja siirtämään penkit reunoille. toisi paljon kapasiteettia lisää, ja varmasti maksaisi vähemmän kuin miljardi euroa.


Junien pidentäminen 5-vaunuisiksi olisivat hyvä kompromissi johon sääntö-Suomi valitettavasti suhtautuu pensesästi, mutta seisomapaikojen lisääminen ei onnistu koska Kulosaaren silta ei kestä vaunujen painon lisäystä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ArtiZi

> loppusuositus olisi jotain muuta kuin sama vanha automatisoidaan, automatisoidaan -mantra


Automaatistakin on monta variaatiota, joista täysautomaattinen (GOA4) on teknisesti haastavin. Linjan kapasiteettia pystytään kasvattamaan (vuoroväliä tihentämään) jatkuvalla kulunvalvonnalla ja alhaisemmilla automaatiotasoilla, mutta silloin tulee muita, kuljettajatyöhön liittyviä haasteita vastaan. Esim. kuljettajavaihdot pääteasemilla, tauottamiset, kapasiteetin dynaaminen muuttaminen (lisäjunien tuominen liikenteeseen tarvittaessa) jne.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:04 ----------




> Kulosaaren silta ei kestä vaunujen painon lisäystä.


Itse asiassa Kulosaaren silta on juuri vahvistettu ja se kestää hyvin nykyistä painavampia junia. Jäljellä on vielä liuta muita vanhoja metrosiltoja, joissa akselipainorajoitus rajoittaa matkustajien määrää junassa. Näitä korjataan, vahvistetaan ja vaihdetaan tulevien vuosien aikana pikkuhiljaa. Seuraava suurempi rykäys on näillä näkymin 2021 kesällä kun kolme vanhaa metrosiltaa hoidetaan kuntoon. Tavoitteena on, että 2020-luvun lopulla kaikki sillat olisi peruskorjattu ja vahvistettu siten, että ainakaan ne eivät rajoittaisi kapasiteettia ja tulevia junahankintoja.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kuten artikkelistakin käy ilmi, niin tässä nyt keväällä tehtävässä selvityksessä kartoitetaan nimenomaan erilaiset vaihtoehdot kasvattaa metron kapasiteettia ja vertaillaan niitä keskenään. Tässä ei selvitetä erilaisia liikennemuotoratkaisuja tai puututa maankäyttöön. Metron kapasiteettitarve on selvityksessä otettu annettuna.


Näin toki. Kiinnostavaa on pohdiskella asiaa myös näillä rajauksilla. Käsittääkseni ongelman yksi keskeinen osa on se, että samalla asemalla ei ehditä kääntää molemman linjan junia, vaan tarvitaan erilliset pääteasemat kummallekin linjalle. Ja myöskin on todisteltu, että nämä pääteasemat eivät voi oikein olla mitään muita kuin Tapiola ja Kivenlahti. (Erikoista sinällään, että rata on toteutettu näin: käsittääkseni Ruoholahteen jätettiin kääntöraiteet kun metroa jatkettiin Espooseen, kaiken varalta. Miksi ihmeessä näin ei tehty Matinkylässä?) Mutta otetaan tämä annettuna, eikä minulla ole mitään perustetta väittää vastaan, etteikö tilanne nyt ole juuri näin.

Oma valistunut arvaukseni on, että kustannustehokkain tapa olisi automatisoida junien kääntö pääteasemilla ja rukata kulunvalvonta niin, että junat voivat ajaa tiheämmin. Automaatti voisi kääntää junan nopeammin, koska periaatteessa juna voi lähteä samoin tein takaisin kääntöraiteelta. Ja koko lailla näin kait voisi tehdä, jos käytettäisiin kahta kuljettajaa? Automatisointi kääntö olisi käsittääkseni kertaluokkaa edullisempi kuin itse linjaosuuden automatisointi, sillä siihen liittyvät ongelmat ovat ensi sijassa matkustajaturvallisuus erilaisissa häiriötilanteissa, siis muissakin kuin varsinaisissa onnettomuuksissa. Mutta tyhjän metrojunan kanssa ei tarvitse miettiä, miten matkustajat käyttäytyvät. Eikä junan ajaminen automaattisesti paikasta toiseen sinällään ole mikään tekninen ongelma. Muistelen nähneeni tällaisen ratkaisun Wienissä. Vaikka voi olla, että olen nähnyt vain jonkin videon. Automaattinen kääntö on tietysti myös ensimmäinen osa automatisointia, jos siihen aikanaan mennään.

----------


## HeSa

Kyllä automatisointia voi tietenkin tutkia uudestaan mutta tosiasia on kuitenkin ettei sekään ratkaise metron tulevaa kapasiteettiongelmaa. Länsimetron lisäksi tulee vääjämättä se tilanne eteen että on pakko perustaa taas suoria bussilinjoja Hesaan ainakin sieltä  missä  syöttölinjojen pituus metroasemalle on turhaan pitkä kuten 339-DF niin osuvasti kirjoittaa.

----------


## ArtiZi

> käsittääkseni Ruoholahteen jätettiin kääntöraiteet kun metroa jatkettiin Espooseen, kaiken varalta. Miksi ihmeessä näin ei tehty Matinkylässä?


Matinkylän aseman jälkeen (Länsipuolella) olevat nykyisin kääntöön käytetyt raiteet ovat jatkossa osa Kivenlahteen jatkavaa Länsimetron jatketta. Ruoholahden asema on alkujaankin suunniteltu niin, että siellä on kääntöraiteet keskellä ja varsinainen linjaraide jatkaa sen ulkopuolelta länteen.

Matinkylän mahdollisista kääntöraideratkaisuista olisi yksi sellainen, että uusi linjaraide kiertäisi nykyiset kääntöraiteet molemmin puolin. Tähän liittyy ongelmia mm. ratageometrian suhteen, joka ei olisi linjaliikennöintiin välttämättä kovin hyvä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Matinkylän aseman jälkeen (Länsipuolella) olevat nykyisin kääntöön käytetyt raiteet ovat jatkossa osa Kivenlahteen jatkavaa Länsimetron jatketta. Ruoholahden asema on alkujaankin suunniteltu niin, että siellä on kääntöraiteet keskellä ja varsinainen linjaraide jatkaa sen ulkopuolelta länteen.
> 
> Matinkylän mahdollisista kääntöraideratkaisuista olisi yksi sellainen, että uusi linjaraide kiertäisi nykyiset kääntöraiteet molemmin puolin. Tähän liittyy ongelmia mm. ratageometrian suhteen, joka ei olisi linjaliikennöintiin välttämättä kovin hyvä.


Oikeastaan hain juuri tätä: miksei suunnitteluvaiheessa Matinkylän asemaa suunniteltu samoin kuin Ruoholahden asemaa? Eli tämä meni vähän kaukaisempiin aikoihin ja tietysti on vähän tyhjää enää tällaisia miettiä. Mutta jo ihan katsomalla sitä, millaisia linjavariaatioita Tukholman metrossa on, ihmetyttää oikeasti, että ei ole nähty mitään tarvetta mahdollistaa junien kääntöä Matinkylässä, vaikkapa tilanteessa, jossa haluttaisiin ajaa ruuhkavuoroja Matinkylä - Itäkeskus.

----------


## Etika

Eikös suunnittelussa ollut pitkään vaihtoehto, jossa olisi rakennettu kääntöraide Finnooseen, mikä olisi ratkaissut tämän? En nyt muista missä vaiheessa päätettiin, että sinne ei tule kääntöraidetta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Automaatistakin on monta variaatiota, joista täysautomaattinen (GOA4) on teknisesti haastavin. Linjan kapasiteettia pystytään kasvattamaan (vuoroväliä tihentämään) jatkuvalla kulunvalvonnalla ja alhaisemmilla automaatiotasoilla, mutta silloin tulee muita, kuljettajatyöhön liittyviä haasteita vastaan. Esim. kuljettajavaihdot pääteasemilla, tauottamiset, kapasiteetin dynaaminen muuttaminen (lisäjunien tuominen liikenteeseen tarvittaessa) jne.


Noissa kai haasteena on lähinnä raha. Tiheämpi vuoroväli vaatii enemmän kuljettajia, ja tehokkaampi junankääntö vaatii laiturikuljettajat pääteasemille (eli juna ei seiso kuljettajan kävellessä junan toiseen päähän), wc-tauot ym. Edellisellä automatisointikierroksella kuljettajat laskettiin täysautomaattia kalliimmaksi. Tuon luotettava arviointi on kuitenkin todella vaikeaa; kuljettajapuoli voidaan kyllä laskea, mutta automaatin hinta-arvion luotettavuuteen tulee suhtautua varauksella, ettei käy niin, että automaatti näyttää laskelmassa vähän halvemmalta, mutta toteutuksen yhteydessä hinta pompsahtaakin kuljettajaversiota kalliimmaksi.

Minusta junankääntö automaattisesti kuulostaa houkuttelevalta ja tehokkaalta vaihtoehtolta, jos se toimii luotettavasti. Siinä voisi säästää yhden laiturikuljettajan hinnan per pääteasema.

----------


## sub

> Eikös suunnittelussa ollut pitkään vaihtoehto, jossa olisi rakennettu kääntöraide Finnooseen, mikä olisi ratkaissut tämän? En nyt muista missä vaiheessa päätettiin, että sinne ei tule kääntöraidetta.


Enäänkö sitä ei saada millään järkevällä kustannustasolla millekään Matinkylän ja Kivenlahden väliselle asemalle?

----------


## j-lu

Vaikea kyllä ymmärtää, miten se metron automatisointi on niin vaikeaa, kun kyse on vain kasasta ohjelmoitavia kytkimiä ja loputtomasti antureita - tekniikka on ollut olemassa reilut 30 vuotta. 

Luulisi, että metron ajaminen ei ole edes niin tarkkaa kuin vaikkapa paperikoneen telojen pyörittäminen synkassa.

Tälleen amatööripohjalta. Pitää varmaan metskata ebaysta simaticia ja rakentaa joku pienoisjunarata automaatiksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vaikea kyllä ymmärtää, miten se metron automatisointi on niin vaikeaa, kun kyse on vain kasasta ohjelmoitavia kytkimiä ja loputtomasti antureita - tekniikka on ollut olemassa reilut 30 vuotta. 
> 
> Luulisi, että metron ajaminen ei ole edes niin tarkkaa kuin vaikkapa paperikoneen telojen pyörittäminen synkassa.


Itselleni oli silmiä avaavaa lukea uutisia Jörg Schutten todistajanlausunnosta oikeudessa. Ongelmien ydin näyttää olevan, kuinka matkustajat käyttäytyvät eri ongelmatilanteissa. Liian hankaliksi menevät vaatimukset automatisointiin liittyvät ymmärrykseni mukaan siihen, että häiriötilanteita ei oikein voi hoitaa sillä, että liikenne vain pysäytetään, ja käynnistetään vähän kerrassaan uudestaan. Kuulemma keskimäärin metrossa, jossa ei ole henkilökuntaa, kestää noin vartin, ennen kuin matkustajat alkavat käyttää hätäpoistumistiemahdollisuuksia. Eli tämän aikaikkunan sisään, alta vartti, pitäisi häiriötilanteissa, siis muissakin kuin onnettomuus- tai vaaratilanteessa pitäisi ihmiset saada evakuoiduksi metrojunista.

Ei varmaankaan olisi mikään ongelma toteuttaa automatisointi varmistaen liikennöinnin turvallisuus fail-stop -ratkaisulla: eli ilmoitukset häiriöistä yms. pysäyttävät järjestelmän, ja liikkeelle lähdetään, kun kun häiriöilmoitukset on kuitattu. Ilman matkustajia näin voitaisiin tietenkin tehdä, eikä kokonaisuus juurikaan eroisi jostain tehtaasta.

Toki voi olla, että olen ymmärtänyt asian väärin: tämä on omaa pohdiskeluani asiasta.

----------


## junabongari

HS jatkaa uutisointia automatisointioikeudenkäynnistä. Siemensin kutsuma ulkopuolinen asiantuntija antoi lausunnon, jonka mukaan ei-yhtenäinen vaunukalusto (ovet eri kohdissa ja eri sivuprofiili) oli yksi syy automatisoinnin epäonnistumiseen.

----------


## Huppu

> HS jatkaa uutisointia automatisointioikeudenkäynnistä. Siemensin kutsuma ulkopuolinen asiantuntija antoi lausunnon, jonka mukaan ei-yhtenäinen vaunukalusto (ovet eri kohdissa ja eri sivuprofiili) oli yksi syy automatisoinnin epäonnistumiseen.


Tommy Pohjolan automaattimetro blogi kirjoittaa tuosta lähes joka kuukausi:
https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/

----------

